# ***November Sparklers 2012***(101)babies(14)angels**33 babies here



## bbygurl719

Hi Ladies. I'm not due in November 2012 but I had my daughter last year on November 19th 2011. When it came down to the end of the pregnancies. The starter of our group seemed to be having alot of trouble keeping up with the thread. So since I'm on here everyday I figured I would start a thread for you November mommies to be.



November Sparklers Babies

20:pink:, 12:blue:, n 1:yellow:

:pink:Strike:pink:- Jocelyn- Born September 18th(preemie)​:pink:Coleey:pink:- Born October 8th
:pink:WTBmyBFP:pink:- Scarlett Danielle- Born October 11th
:pink:WTBmyBFP:pink:- Sophie Ann- Born October 11th
:pink:WTBmyBFP:pink:- Madeline Christine- Born October 11th
:pink:glitterfly:pink:- Lottie Lou- Born October 13th​:blue:lovealittle1:blue: - Born October 16th
:blue:bumpyyride:blue:- Born October 16th​:blue:lilbeanhoping:blue:- Born October 17th
:pink:silver_penny:pink:- Born October 22nd
:pink:MommyH:pink:- Ela James- Born October 24th​:pink:bethanchloe:pink:- Lottie Flora- Born October 25th
:pink:discoclare:pink- Gabriella- Born October 25th
:pink:MommaBarry:pink:- Morgan Faye- Born October 26th
:blue:Cata:blue:- Nathan Lamar- Born October 27th
:pink:mary81:pink:- Poppy- Born October 27th​:blue:Mellllly:blue:- Daniel James Arnold- Born October 28th
:pink:rjm09:pink:- Krystal Chevelle- Born October 29th
:blue:Winks:blue:- Born October 29th
:blue:Firedancer41:blue:- Gavin Edward- Born November 1st​:pink:sharonfruit:pink:- Katiya- Born November 4th
:pink: ashleywalton:pink: Lanay Rayne- Born November 4th
:pink:auntylolo:pink:- Freya- Born November 5th
:pink:Charlie15:pink:- Sophia- Born November 5th​:blue:sweetdrea:blue:- Born November 5th
:blue:pinkribbon:blue:- Lucas David- Born November 5th
:pink:minties:pink:- Born November 6th
:blue:Cridge:blue:- Wesley Clark- Born November 6th
:blue:wishfulmom2b:blue: Murray Alexander- Born November 8th
:pink:CharlieKeys:pink:- Phoebe- Born November 9th
:pink:janna:pink:- Greta Mae- Born November 9th
:blue:gaiagirl:blue:- Finley- Born November 10th​:yellow:Colsy:yellow:- ?

18:yellow:26:blue:27:pink:



November 2nd, 2012

*booflebump*Baby #1*:blue:

November 3rd, 2012

*galasriniel13*Baby #1*:yellow:

November 4th, 2012

*SpringerS*Baby #1*:blue:

November 6th, 2012

*ginagg*Baby #1*:yellow:

November 7th, 2012

*skweek35*Baby #1*:pink:

November 12th, 2012

*alamaya*Baby #2*

November 14th, 2012

*morri*Baby #1*:pink:

November 16th, 2012

*ErikaJo85*Baby #1*
*wifeywoo2*Baby #1*:pink:
*1eighty*Baby #1*:blue;

November 17th, 2012

*P.Lily*Baby #1*:pink:
*kellie_w*Baby #2*:blue:

November 18th, 2012

*advmatmom*Baby #4*:yellow:

November 19th, 2012

*Happy 1st Birthday Aaryella(Babygurl719)*
*Alandsa*:pink:
*Fish&Chips*Baby #2*:blue:
*Scally*Baby #2*

November 21st, 2012

*keepholdingon*Baby #1*:blue:
*Palacemommy*Baby #1:pink:

November 23rd, 2012

*rottpaw*Baby #2*
*Mammytoerin*Baby #2*

November 25th, 2012

*daddiesgift*Baby #2*:blue:Lucas Aiden

November 26th, 2012

*jrwifey18*Baby #1*:pink:
*Blondiejay*Baby #1*:pink:

November 28th, 2012

*Mrs.326*Baby #1*:blue:Davis Rock
*mummy1985*Baby #2*
*hayzeb*Baby #2*

November 29th, 2012

*cookielucylou*Baby #2*
*ttc_lolly*Baby #2*:pink:

November 30th, 2012

*babyfeva*Baby #1*:blue:Enrique
*Kristypants*Baby #2*


Still Active But Hasn't Posted

*Nicoley*Baby #3*:yellow:(hasn't posted since 10/18)
*ToniT*Baby #2*:blue:(hasn't posted since 08/12)
*Inge*Baby #2*:blue:(hasn't posted since 08/28)
*soulshaken*Baby #2*:blue:Judah(hasn't posted since 08/05)
*bubblej23*Baby #3*:blue:(hasn't posted since 08/27)
*Sal85*Baby #1*:blue:Oscar Henry(hasn't posted since 09/11)
*Wish4another*Baby #3*(hasn't posted since 06/09)
*arnz09*Baby #2*(hasn't posted sinc 03/11)
*CAValleygirl*Baby #1*:blue:(hasn't posted since 06/23)
*thaynes*:pink:(hasn't posted since 07/03)
*Tag*Baby #1*:yellow:(hasn't posted since 10/15)
*Kare2012*Baby #1*:blue:(hasn't posted since 07/10)
*Betrix*Baby #3*:blue:(hasn't posted since 10/15)
*BunnySE*Baby #1*(hasn't posted since 10/14)
*Erin2010*Baby #1*:yellow:(hasn't posted since 09/05)
*LuckyInLove10*Baby #3*(hasn't posted since 07/14)
*~~Bambi~~*Baby #2*(hasn't posted since 10/16)



No Longer Active Members

*mummatobe94*Baby #1*
*Sairah*Baby #1*
*Ilikecake*Baby #2 & #3*:baby::baby:
*HaleyJJ*Baby #2*
*purpleslurple*Baby #1*:yellow:
*Natnoodo*
*lilyTTC*Baby #1*:pink:
*blueeyes75*Baby #1*
*bunny89*Baby #1*
*sabrinamarie*Baby #2*
*myvirgoways*:pink:
*steelergirl55*Baby #1*
*sjbenefied*Baby #1*:pink:
*always_xs*Baby #1*:pink:Julia Noelle
*mommyof_4*Baby #6*
*cookiecream*Baby #3*
*Midnightfalls*Baby #1*
*Family*Baby #5,#6,#7*:baby::baby::baby:
*Bandy*Baby #1*



:angel:Never fogotten:angel:
:angel:Rhiaberry:angel:
:angel:crancherry:angel:
:angel:ESwemba84:angel:
:angel:ginny83:angel:
:angel:theclarks:angel:
:angel:sweetcheeks85:angel:
:angel:mypreciouskid:angel:
:angel:HisGrace:angel:
:angel:sallyhansen76:angel:
:angel:Candyapple:angel:
:angel:JLondon:angel:
:angel:SIEGAL:angel:
:angel:allet:angel:
:angel:Laney_bump:angel:


----------



## discoclare

:wave:

Name(just first)?
clare

How old are you?
36

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
2nd nov, from lmp date

What # child is this for you?
2nd

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
no idea, was wrong last time so not guessing

Are you finding out the gender?
probably not

How many months were you TTC?
it was the first month! so hoping for sticky! with dd i got my bfp on 2nd cycle ttc


----------



## Strike

Name(just first)?
Christine

How old are you?
36

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
November 5 (from LMP)

What # child is this for you?
1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
Guessing it's a boy

Are you finding out the gender?
Probably, but don't know yet.

How many months were you TTC?
Since Nov 11, with one MC at the end of 2011 so this is try number 2.


----------



## Coleey

I'd love to join! :)

Name: Nicole

How old are you?: 25

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?: 3rd November, going from when I had my painful ov pains.

What # child is this for you?: Baby #2 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?: I'm not sure, but I've had dreams about both genders?! :wacko:

Are you finding out the gender?: Definitely! We didn't find out with my son.

How many months were you TTC?: We've been TTC #2 since July 2011 :) Praying it's super sticky!

xx


----------



## mary81

yay i want to join!

Name: Mary

How old are you? 30!

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date? 3rd November according to FF chart

What # child is this for you? my first baby

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? no idea lol

Are you finding out the gender? Don't think so but might change mind!

How many months were you TTC? about 4 - the only month i have ovulated since coming off pill too!


----------



## HayleyJJ

Hayley 

29

2nd baby

I'm due 5th November based on lmp

I predict girl dunno why never thought I'd say that

We will find out as partner in army and going to miss birth as will be in afghan 

I fell first month ttc very lucky we decided week b4 ovulation to try

Unfortunately I've lost 5 bubbas hoping this one sticks


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz on your :bfp:'s. and for u that dont think u will be finding out the gender i but a yellow stork next to ur names if u change ur mind just let me kno!!


----------



## Sal85

hi all

Name(just first)?
Sally

How old are you?
26

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
5 november from LMP

What # child is this for you?
his is my first

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
absolutely no idea, 

Are you finding out the gender?
want to say nooo but i know when it comes to it a wont be able to wait

How many months were you TTC?
about 14 months


----------



## bubblej23

Name: Jayne

How old are you? 27

Whats your EDD, 4th november from LMP

What # child is this for you? this will be #3

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? not sure at the moment but think girl

Are you finding out the gender? yes

How many months were you TTC? we were not trying yet not preventing for 2months

Hello all and congrats on your BFP's, this is my 5th pregnancy but 3rd baby as i had 2 MMC's one in dec 2010 and one in nov 2011 so i have everything crossed for a very sticky bean this time, im so nervous yet excited, so far not many symptoms just tired now and again and tender boobs now n again to, im have the odd cramp today but think that is just because AF was due yesterday/today, trying not to think to much about it everything seems to be magnified when your pregnant, anyways wishing all of us a H&H 9months, nice thread to bbygurl :) xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

so nice to chat to people due around same time i feel in first tri im the only one whos 4 weeks preg feel like i shouldnt be posting xx


----------



## bubblej23

i know what you mean hayley its like your the only person going through this but your not we are all here to try and help eachother and give advice and to try and enjoy pregnancy, i just want to be 12 weeks and tha seems like such a long way off right now!!! xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i know it does


----------



## mellllly

Name(just first)? Mel
How old are you? 25
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 1st november
What # child is this for you? baby number 3!!!
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? no idea lol
Are you finding out the gender? yes
How many months were you TTC? this is an unexpected but wecome suprise!!

Hiya!!!!! hope everyone is well, looking forward to spending this journey with you all xx


----------



## ToniT

Name? Toni

How old are you? 24

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? from LMP my edd is 3rd of November 2012

What # child is this for you? my second, my 1st, my angel Ruby is in heaven <3

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? im thinking boy!

Are you finding out the gender? i would like to,yes

How many months were you TTC? just under 3

My 1st midwife appointment is the 6th march! 

xxxxx :happydance:


----------



## laney_bump

Hi ladies... I'm Claire, I'm 23 years old. I've been ttc for 13 months after a miscarriage at 8 weeks. I found out yesterday I'm 4 weeks pregnant and from my last period is due the 5th November 2012. This will be my 2nd child as I have a little girl who has just turned 2! Me and my OH are going o find out what we are having but we are predicted a boy :) 

Xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

Name(just first)? Kay (nickname)

How old are you? 27

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 5th by O date according to FF

What # child is this for you? #1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Torn on it, so I guess I don't know...

Are you finding out the gender? You have to pay for an extra scan here to find out, which I don't know if I will do...not sure yet.

How many months were you TTC? It was our second month, I feel so lucky!

Glad to be surrounded by people at the same place too!!!!!!!!!!!! Being 4 weeks is so scary and new and overwhelming and I have only shared with one friend who is also pregnant so it's SO good to be able to talk with all of you ladies. 

I also wish it cold just be 12 weeks tomorrow...but every single day feels like an eternity. I am trying to take it one day at a time, and stay calm and confident and positive but I am a natural worrier so it is challenging to say the least!

Have you ladies really celebrated this with your OH yet? I know we sometimes talk about 'the baby' and how it will be but we are SO hesitant to really go there because it is so early...

I am sure those who have had losses are cautious, understandably!

I always thought that I would be ecstatic when I got my :bfp: but in reality I just started a whole new set of stress/worry. Rather than 'can I get pregnant?' it is not 'will I stay pregnant?'!


----------



## mellllly

We havnt really spoken about it much, think we are both still in shock lol

Has anyone told anyone yet?


----------



## gaiagirl

mellllly said:


> We havnt really spoken about it much, think we are both still in shock lol
> 
> Has anyone told anyone yet?

I am sure having 2 LO's to look after keeps you busy and a bit distracted too? For us, being the first...I think it is all I think about and probably DH thinks about it at least 1/2 as much as me, lol.


----------



## mellllly

Oh god yeah! My pregnancy flew by with Leo so im hoping this ones the same!

I dont think the OH's get too much involved until the scan and then nothing until you start feeling it move haha bless them


----------



## gaiagirl

Yeah he is pretty excited, but also guarded against heartbreak (how can you really be though?). 

He is definitely interested...but I also really try not to get insulted/snappy/sensitive when he barely acknowledges me talking about my gas or constant gagging, haha.


----------



## bubblej23

i found out 5 days before my period was due (AF was due yesterday) so wishing i had waited in a way but im too impatient lol, i told my partner 3 days after i found out he was sitting on the sofa and i just chucked 6 tests at him, yes 6!!!! wanted to be sure my line was getting darker and it did, he just smiled and gave me a big hug, also just off the phone to my mum, i didnt want to tell her but it kinda slipped out, but she asked me the day i think i concieved if i was pregnant!! obviously i said not that i know of!! so when i told her just now she was like i already knew lol freaky stuff or what!! and i have told my best mate but that is all im telling until i get scans and i know everything is hopefully ok this time,
hows everyone feeling today anyone having any symptoms as such? xx


----------



## ashleywalton

Name(just first)? Ashley
How old are you? 26
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 4th
What # child is this for you? #3 I have 2 girls (Age 2&4 when baby arrives)
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No Idea!
Are you finding out the gender? Yes!
How many months were you TTC? 10 

I agree my 2nd pregnancy went by quick cause I was busy with my daughter AND my water broke a few weeks early. Hoping this one goes smoothly since I miscarried early in October.


----------



## mellllly

I found out a week ago, its funny actually as with all 3 pregnancies I have found out on a Tuesday! haha, but thats because I play netball so I test before I play, not that it stops me playing tho I just know to be a bit more wary. Also with all of them my hubby has found out by picture message!! haha!

No symptoms here yet, bit tired and seem to just want to eat everything in sight but other than that nothing!

We have told the parents and a few friends :)


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz n all the BFP's.. yes i absolutly loved havingmy november thread when i was pregnant w/ my daugher!! it helps out alot talking to the people due in the same month


----------



## crancherry

:hi:

Name(just first)?
Beth

How old are you?
34

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
Nov. 6, based on O date - hoping to get past Halloween!

What # child is this for you?
Baby #3, pregnancy #4

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
Would love a girl but we have two sons so wouldn't be surprised at a boy :winkwink:

Are you finding out the gender?
Yes! Can't stand the suspense.

How many months were you TTC?
m/c Dec 20, conceived mid-Feb - fingers crossed for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## rjm09

Name(just first)?- Heidi


How old are you?- 30

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?- Nov. 3 based on lmp


What # child is this for you?- #2 DS 2 1/2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?- girl, boy was planned first :) 

Are you finding out the gender?-Yes!

How many months were you TTC?- 10th month ttc (ds took 3 months, didn't think it'd take this long, oh well, good things come to those who wait ;) )


Only real preggers symptom I guess is just being hungry!!! Nice to meet all of you ladies :)


----------



## silver_penny

Name(just first)?
Kristine

How old are you?
26

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
Nov 5th by Ovulation

What # child is this for you?
3

Are you finding out the gender?
Nope, staying on team yellow

How many months were you TTC?
We were NTNP for just 2 cycles. DH has super :spermy:


----------



## lovealittle1

Name(just first)?- Catherine aka Cat
How old are you?- 30
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?- Nov. 5 based on feb 14 ov date
What # child is this for you?- #2 we have a 14 mo ds
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?- no guess yet
Are you finding out the gender?- nope
How many months were you TTC?- 1 month ntnp and ttc this cycle and got bfp!

Lookin forward to getting to know you all better.


----------



## Rhiaberry

Name: Rhiann
How old are you? 22
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 7th November from ovulation.
What # child is this for you? Baby Number 1! pregnancy #4.
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea!
Are you finding out the gender? Yes!
How many months were you TTC? All in all for baby #1 13months.

Fingers crossed this is my time to become a mum to a beautiful live baby :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

Name(just first): Ginny
How old are you: 28
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date: 6th November - based on O
What # child is this for you: 2
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl: No idea1
Are you finding out the gender: DF doesn't want to, but I do - so we'll have to see
How many months were you TTC: This was our 1st month trying :)

Hello everyone - I feel like I can finally say I'm offically pregnant now. I got my blood test results back from 13DPO and they were 200 - so happy :)

Time to get a ticker and start a journal!


----------



## theclarks8687

Name(just first)? Brittany
How old are you? 24
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 7th based on fertility calculator
What # child isthisforyou? The first!
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I don't care as long as it is healthy
Are you finding out the gender? DH won't give me a choice so yes 
?How many months were you TTC? 5 very long yrs.


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz all on BFP's... how is everyone feeling. anyone have any midwife appts or scans appts yet??


----------



## theclarks8687

I have an appt Monday to see what the next step is. Hubby wont believe the "false pos" lol till the doctor says i really am pregnany. Who can blame him after 5 yrs of disappointments.


----------



## ginny83

I feel fine! Does anyone else have basically no symptoms yet?


----------



## mellllly

November babies cOming in thick and fast now :) welcome ladies! 
Looking forward to spending the next 9months with you all

Only symptoms here is tiredness
With my other 2 I think sore boobs and feeling iffy kicked in around 5/6weeks
5 weeks already tomorrow :)


----------



## Sal85

Got my midwife appointment on 27 march which feels like forever away. Waiting for appointment date for a six week scan (because of previous ectopic) so excited but very nervous.


----------



## nicoley

Name(just first) Nicole
How old are you? 34
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 1 lmp
What # child is this for you? #3
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? my feeling is boy..never right tho lol
Are you finding out the gender? nope
How many months were you TTC? about 10 months..Hubby had a vasectomy reversal (vasectomy was done 10 yrs prior)april 2012 and we started trying late may early june..


----------



## nicoley

I have identical girl twins i lost at 23 weeks...so counting those i will be a momma of 5...


----------



## HayleyJJ

i have mw on the 29th march will get scanned before as im under a consultant!


----------



## auntylolo

Name(just first)? Laura

How old are you? 29

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 9th by lmp and FF chart

What # child is this for you? #1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No ideas yet

Are you finding out the gender? Hope so, I hate secrets!

How many months were you TTC? This was 3rd cycle since our mc in November last year

Already feeling sick as dog and my brain feels like it's gone to mush! We haven't told anyone yet and haven't decided when we will. It was hard when all the family knew last time and then we had to tell them about the miscarriage, but at the same time it was good to have the support from everyone. Hm, we may talk about this tonight:wacko:


----------



## auntylolo

Is anyone else hoping for twins?:baby::baby:


----------



## mellllly

auntylolo said:


> Is anyone else hoping for twins?:baby::baby:

No way!! I already have a (nearly) 3 year old and a 4 month old which will make them 3.5 and 13 months when this baby arrives! I am already thinking it will be hard work with 1 more let alone 2 more hehe


----------



## HayleyJJ

After 5 mcs i would be happy with a healthy bubba boy or girl or twins xx


----------



## mellllly

I need stalkers

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...urnal-uh-oh-baby-number-3-a.html#post15825857


----------



## laney_bump

auntylolo said:


> Is anyone else hoping for twins?:baby::baby:

I am :) been having really sharp twinges both sides... Really happy with one but 2 would be a bonus :happydance: xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

Im so sleepy and hugry all the time is anyone else?

Ive also just brought a sports bra as boob so full and sore xx


----------



## nicoley

i am super tired and hungry..boobs are sore off and on too..not needing to go bra shopping yet...peeing lots...


----------



## mellllly

Im just hungry!! Mainly wanting pizza and custard creams lol


----------



## HayleyJJ

My boobs are crazy right now there already a 36dd i cant get bigger helppppppppppppppppppppppppp only have a slim frame


----------



## ashleywalton

OMG! auntylolo- People keep bringing up twins to me. My test I guess was dark for how many DPO I was when I posted it and a couple people put twins??? Then, I've only told my mom and she said something about twins...
I wanted twins with my 1st pregnancy but it didn't happen. I don't care what we have, one, two, three, boy, girl, whatever! :) I already have two little ones (2 & 4 when this baby is expected) so luckily I have a lot of energy! lol.


----------



## booflebump

Popping my head in here - will come and do my questions later :thumbup:


----------



## mellllly

yay welcome boofle!


----------



## ashleywalton

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/895255-love-my-2-girls-baby-3-way.html 
Okay, I started a journal but not sure if I did this right...lol


----------



## gaiagirl

Hope everyone is feeling well today. So far I have been a bit worn out, a bit nauseous and definitely seriously sore boobs. I never have breast tenderness so it is new for me. Already got a more comfy bra/sports bra type thing to wear when it is bad.

I also tested again this morning and a SUPER dark line on a FRER so feeling good. :thumbup:

Saw my naturopath yesterday to talk about nutrition and supplements for pregnancy, and bought the first supply (WAY too expensive so now I have to look online for a better deal on this brand).

I was hoping in the past few days for some distractions from pregnancy...and I sure got them. Unfortunately they are very stressful ones. My teacher's union has been put in a very terrible position by our current government passing horrific legislation that strips our rights...which may meann a strike starting next week. Not only is the strike stressful but the financial burden is as well. :nope:

Then this morning, our tenant gave notice to move March 31! Now we have to spend the next month looking for new tenants, a process I always find stressful and frustrating.

Argh...why does everything always have to happen at once!?

Sorry to whine so much...just much venting needed.


----------



## mellllly

Sounds like a nightmare! At least the last few days have gone quickly!


----------



## Wish4another

Can I join too?!

Name: Shelley

How old are you? 32

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date? 5th November

What # child is this for you? my 3rd baby :baby:

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? no idea! 

Are you finding out the gender? Don't think so but might change mind!

How many months were you TTC? We weren't trying but not preventing. Our last two were clomid babies so this one is our little miracle!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mellllly

Welcome!!


----------



## theclarks8687

So I had a freak out moment this morning. I had gotten my first BFP 3 nights ago. The next morning I got a BFP. The whole time I was using clear blue digis that my husband wanted me to use cause he doesnt like playing guessing games with lines. Well I took a dollar store test this morning to test out how dark the lines are. And NOTHING came up. So I googled.....well turns out that clear blue digis were known for false positives at one time. So I freaked. I went to cvs and bought their brand, answer, and first response. Went home and took one of each and another digi and got all BFPS!!! So mild heart ache diverted.


----------



## Wish4another

Oh that must have been horrible for you. :cry:

Glad you went and got some more and they showed BFP :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## theclarks8687

Wish4another said:


> Oh that must have been horrible for you. :cry:
> 
> Glad you went and got some more and they showed BFP :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:

I appreciate that and yes I was a bit nervous. I go in tomorrow for blood test so we will find out my hcg levels.


----------



## lovealittle1

Got my first Midwife appt for April 2 :happydance:


----------



## nicoley

Lovealittle where abouts are ya in Canada?? I'm in Ontario...man alive April 2nd seems so far away...


----------



## lovealittle1

nicoley said:


> Lovealittle where abouts are ya in Canada?? I'm in Ontario...man alive April 2nd seems so far away...

I am in Manitoba. April 2 seems far at the moment but when I was pregnant with my ds I had an OB and didn't have my 1st appt until I was almost 15 weeks so this is way way better:thumbup:


----------



## nicoley

Oh for surely way better...15 weeks that's nuts eh...


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Canadians! I am in BC. :thumbup:

Got a message from the midwives office today, my first appointment will be middle of March! Can`t wait!


----------



## nicoley

Still awaiting my appt...


----------



## lovealittle1

nicoley said:


> Oh for surely way better...15 weeks that's nuts eh...

It was indeed and I only got that appt because I called relentlessly. So excited to have Midwifery care this time. :happydance:


----------



## nicoley

I am looking forward to it so much also....yaah!!


----------



## lovealittle1

These 2 seperate November groups are hard to keep up with. Are y'all posting in both?


----------



## theclarks8687

lovealittle1 said:


> These 2 seperate November groups are hard to keep up with. Are y'all posting in both?

I have decided to just stick with this one. Hence why I only posted about my lil freak out this morning on this one lol


----------



## ginny83

i think I'm sticking with this one too - there seems to be less people. I can't keep up otherwise!


----------



## theclarks8687

lol here I thought I was the only one having a hard time keeping up with a huge thread with a ton of different people posting. Its easier to really get to know someone if it is a slightly smaller group.


----------



## gaiagirl

I agree! I like reading through lots of posts but I definitely can't respond to all of them!

I'll be sticking with you ladies too :):)


----------



## theclarks8687

So how is everyone feeling today?


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm feeling good despite all of the stress going on (see post on previous page, haha). My boobs are SOOOOOOOOOO sore which is totally new for me, I never get breast tenderness. I'm also hungry/thirsty all the time and been a little nauseous on and off...

Not too tired though, which is nice.


----------



## theclarks8687

gaiagirl said:


> I'm feeling good despite all of the stress going on (see post on previous page, haha). My boobs are SOOOOOOOOOO sore which is totally new for me, I never get breast tenderness. I'm also hungry/thirsty all the time and been a little nauseous on and off...
> 
> Not too tired though, which is nice.

So I am not the only one who is hungry more then normal this early'? I thought I was imagining crap...


----------



## theclarks8687

This is the neatest idea!https://brittanyclarkBaby.ourbabychannel.com more to be added later


----------



## Coleey

I get hungry but when I eat I feel really crap, especially in the mornings. I've had to force feed myself breakfast.

Anyone having INSANELY weird dreams? xx


----------



## mellllly

I'm posting in both :)

Got my midwife appointment for 11am on 29th march! Can't wait
I text my midwife last night, she has been my midwife for all of them so far and even delivered Sophie, she is amazing


----------



## HayleyJJ

hey ladies got my mw app on 29th march as well melllly

how are you all? i got a yukky water infection so on tablets but they have given me thrush sorry tmi so im feeling yuukkkky!!!!


----------



## HayleyJJ

Coleey said:


> I get hungry but when I eat I feel really crap, especially in the mornings. I've had to force feed myself breakfast.
> 
> Anyone having INSANELY weird dreams? xx


yes very weird dreams waking oh up and talking i dont remember that lmfao xx


----------



## gaiagirl

I have had some weird dreams...but the worst is the fact that I CANNOT SLEEP!!!! I wake up every night about 4am and then lay there until it's time to get up. Ugh, not fun at all!


----------



## minties

I'm feeling pretty pessimistic about being pregnant, but I am due on November 8th.


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on the new BFP's and how r u feeling today??


----------



## silver_penny

minties said:


> I'm feeling pretty pessimistic about being pregnant, but I am due on November 8th.

If you don't mind me asking, why are you pessimistic?


----------



## Rhiaberry

Sorry ladies going to have to say I'm out of November due date now I'm miscarry this little one, good luck with all your pregnancys and wishing you all a very healthy and happy nine months!


----------



## bbygurl719

i am so sorry Rhiaberry


----------



## ashleywalton

Rhiaberry said:


> Sorry ladies going to have to say I'm out of November due date now I'm miscarry this little one, good luck with all your pregnancys and wishing you all a very healthy and happy nine months!

I am so sorry! Take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## silver_penny

:hugs: Rhiaberry :hugs:


----------



## theclarks8687

Rhiaberry said:


> Sorry ladies going to have to say I'm out of November due date now I'm miscarry this little one, good luck with all your pregnancys and wishing you all a very healthy and happy nine months!

I'm so sorry hun. I promise to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## booflebump

So sorry Rhiaberry xxx


----------



## booflebump

*Name(just first)?* 

Boofs :winkwink:

*How old are you?* 

27

*Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?*

6th November from LMP

*What # child is this for you?*

This will be our first baby!

*Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?*

I'm thinking girl at the moment

*Are you finding out the gender?*

Yup, probably at around 16/17 weeks via private scan

*How many months were you TTC?*

Around 10 cycles, with NTNP in between


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry Rhiaberry :hugs: xx


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz n ur BFP boofs


----------



## Wish4another

I'm sorry Rhiaberry xx


----------



## booflebump

bbygurl719 - what do you think about changing the group name to something like 'November Sparklers' or 'November Fireworks'? Thoughts?

xxx


----------



## crancherry

So sorry Rhiaberry. I am with you now too, had such high hopes this time but it's off the list for me today :cry:

Best of luck to everyone else



Rhiaberry said:


> Sorry ladies going to have to say I'm out of November due date now I'm miscarry this little one, good luck with all your pregnancys and wishing you all a very healthy and happy nine months!


----------



## auntylolo

Ooooh I like November sparklers!:thumbup:
Hubby and I had a chat about about what to call baby until it gets here, I suggested midget gem, but his name is future money sucker! :rofl:


----------



## auntylolo

Rhiaberry and crancherry I'm so sorry for both of you:hugs:


----------



## theclarks8687

crancherry said:


> So sorry Rhiaberry. I am with you now too, had such high hopes this time but it's off the list for me today :cry:
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else
> 
> 
> 
> Rhiaberry said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies going to have to say I'm out of November due date now I'm miscarry this little one, good luck with all your pregnancys and wishing you all a very healthy and happy nine months!Click to expand...

So sorry hun


----------



## bbygurl719

so so sorry crancherry and i ike them both but this thread is for u due in november so u can decide on which one u lke boofs!! let me know and how would i got about changing the name?


----------



## theclarks8687

bbygurl719 said:


> so so sorry crancherry and i ike them both but this thread is for u due in november so u can decide on which one u lke boofs!! let me know and how would i got about changing the name?

Why does it have to be changed?


----------



## mummatobe94

Name(just first)?
Maddie

How old are you?
17 (18 next month)

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
November 1st, figured it out from LMP

What # child is this for you?
First! :)

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
I think it's a girl, which probably means it'll be a boy haha

Are you finding out the gender?
Definitely, can't wait!

How many months were you TTC?
Well we weren't trying, feel like it's the best thing to ever happen to me though :D


----------



## gaiagirl

So sorry Rhiaberry...I hope you can get some answers at your upcoming appointment.


----------



## mellllly

Yeah I quite like November Sparklers, I was thinking that the other day :)

So how is everyone? I took my 6th test yesterday and taking number 7 today lol!
I guess because it was unexpected I am still finding it hard to believe especially since my first and second took over a year TTC!

So randomly I know but my little boy who is 5 months can now roll over onto his belly!! And he keeps doing it haha, thing is he doesnt quite know what to do when he gets there so has a paddy until I put him back! No wonder I keep falling asleep when hubby gets home haha!

I also have a feeling this one is going to be a boy! I never had the 'feeling' with the other 2 but this time round I do
Anyone else have a feeling?


----------



## booflebump

theclarks8687 said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> so so sorry crancherry and i ike them both but this thread is for u due in november so u can decide on which one u lke boofs!! let me know and how would i got about changing the name?
> 
> Why does it have to be changed?Click to expand...

It doesn't, but October mummies call themselves 'pumpkins', and December mummies sometimes call themselves 'christmas puddings', so I thought 'sparklers' or 'fireworks' would be quite nice? bbygurl - you just click edit on your first post - then 'go advanced', then you can change the thread title there


----------



## ashleywalton

mel-I remember when both my kiddos did that! I started just sitting next to them lol. They would get so mad when they couldn't roll back to their back. Haha. Good times. I don't know if I have a feeling either way yet...I just would love to have a boy. We really just want another baby so it doesn't matter but I would love to be able to experience being a mom to a boy :) What are some things you noticed differently about your pregnancies between your daughter and son?


----------



## mellllly

There wasn't really much difference in them to be honest
With Leo my boobs were more sore, I felt more sick (was never actually sick), I was more tired
Other than that nothing!! This time, no sickness, no sore boobs (yet) no nothing!
Guess I'll find out in a few weeks hehe


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies, I'm just shy of 4 weeks and due on November 11th :)


----------



## MommyH

Hi everyone!! I'm due with little blessing #2 on November 12th :)

Name(just first)? I just stick with MommyH on public boards :)
How old are you? 30
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? I know the date I O'd :) EDD 11/12/12
What # child is this for you? #2, dd is 7 and will be 8 when baby comes!
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I say boy, or it's twins and one of each lol
Are you finding out the gender? Definitely!!
How many months were you TTC? 3 years ntnp and a little over 2 years ttc


----------



## arnz09

Hey there girls our #2 is coming along 6th Nov :flower:
How old are you?
27 - turning 28 this year

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
6th Nov based on ovulation

What # child is this for you?
#2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
I hope its a little girl but DH is hoping a boy, one of us is sure to be right! :haha:

Are you finding out the gender?
Nope it'll be a surprise 

How many months were you TTC?
3

Scan Dates
First scan on 20th March at 7 weeks
2nd scan 27th April at 12+3 weeks (NT scan)


----------



## CAValleygirl

I got home from work tonight and tested with an ic and it was pretty light, lighter than the one I tested with this morning. I also ad a really dark frer this morning, but now I'm feeling so worried because the light IC. 

Anyone else nervous about a chemical??


----------



## gaiagirl

CAValleygirl said:


> I got home from work tonight and tested with an ic and it was pretty light, lighter than the one I tested with this morning. I also ad a really dark frer this morning, but now I'm feeling so worried because the light IC.
> 
> Anyone else nervous about a chemical??

I was really nervous about it because I got my BFP at 10 DPO an it felt like forever ago now (only a week!!!!). I wouldn't consider a loss a chemical anymore, so I feel out of the woods on that one. BUT I definitely felt the same! I would resist testing because the darkness of lines means nothing, really. Too many variables! I had a WAY lighter line at 11 DPO, but it was irrelevant...I'm definitely still pregnant :)

It's useless for me to say don't worry...but maybe don't test? Easier said than done! At least wait another 2-3 days then test again, I'm sure you'll see a very dark line by then!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Haha easier said than done is right! I took a Clearblue digital and it said Pregnant so I feel better about that for the night :)


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry Crancherry :hugs: 

Welcome and congratulations to the new ladies! :flower:


I really wouldn't test anymore hun. Your eggo is preggo, don't worry :hugs: xx


----------



## mellllly

I can't comment I've taken 7 haha!!


----------



## HayleyJJ

just got my 3+ this am on cb digi xxx


----------



## mellllly

Yay! :)


----------



## booflebump

Morning ladies, how are we all?


----------



## Coleey

Very tired, but good thanks :) How are you? xx


----------



## skweek35

Oh my, loving this group!!! Please please please please can I join too!!!! (no prizes for guessing who is just a little bit excited here!!!) 
So here it all goes 

Name(just first)? 
Carla 

How old are you? 
Just turned 36 

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
Nov 7th

What # child is this for you? 
#1 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? 
I'm guessing a girl 

Are you finding out the gender? 
Not sure 

How many months were you TTC?
11 long months!!!


----------



## bubblej23

hello ladies not been on here for a few days, just caught up on the post, so sorry for the losses your in my thoughts its not a nice thing to go through i wish you well,
congrats on the new BFP's,
hope your all feeling well today anyone having anymore symptoms? im gagging at smells at the moments not good seeing as we have a dog and a cat, couple of times ive nearly hurled, sorry tmi, other than that im pretty tired now and again throughout the day but thats about it, for me im loving the lack of symtoms as my last two failed pregnancies i think i had every symptom going, with my two girls i was fine, so it makes me feel better,
as for testing i did my 7th 2 days ago may i add its my final one lol, going to phone the doctors sometime next week to get passed over to the midwife, not sure if i will be offered an early scan after having 2mmc's anyone else in the uk been offered an early scan after 2 mmc's? x


----------



## skweek35

I've been offered an early scan - but thats because I was under the fertility specialist and the nurse who I saw also works in the early pregnancy unit. I already spoke to her this week and need to call back for an appointment in 2 weeks time.


----------



## booflebump

Welcome to the Sparklers skweek35! xxx


----------



## booflebump

Coleey said:


> Very tired, but good thanks :) How are you? xx

Tired, and sore boobs :) Having real trouble getting any sleep at the moment....I thought I would have more time to enjoy my last bits of sleep :rofl:


----------



## lovealittle1

Big :hugs: to the ladies that bean's grew wings. Wishing you all the best.

Welcome to the new :bfp:'s and congrats.

I cannot believe it has been a week since I got my definite :bfp: everyone says 2nd pregnancy goes by quicker and already I believe it.

Anyone told anyone yet? I am so eager to tell people! I have only told my SIL whom is also my bf. 

My symptoms keep changing from day to day. Today I seem to have zero symptoms.


----------



## skweek35

:blush: Yup I have told a few people esp those who work closest with me at school. 
I am hoping to keep it from my over-emotional mother till much later but somehow I dont think I will be able to do that


----------



## laney_bump

Hiya... I've just booked a private 8 week scan :) can't wait for my 12 week one it seems too far away and after my mc at 8 weeks I just want to make sure everything's okay :) xxx


----------



## skweek35

I'm also getting an early scan. My FS said to call her when I get to 6 weeks and book in for one with her!! :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

We haven't told anyone yet - plan to keep it a secret till after our 12 week scan :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## skweek35

How do you do that Boofle?? I'm such a blabber mouth!! Cant keep my mouth shut unless its someone elses secret! 
I'm just tooo excited!!! Wish I wasnt right now


----------



## laney_bump

I'm the same... Just couldn't keep ita secret. Me and my oh were going to wait until after our first scan but he decided to tell my mom and dad yesterday ;) and also told a few close friends xxx


----------



## booflebump

skweek35 said:


> How do you do that Boofle?? I'm such a blabber mouth!! Cant keep my mouth shut unless its someone elses secret!
> I'm just tooo excited!!! Wish I wasnt right now

:rofl: I have this place to blab all over :rofl: It's going to be tough, that's for sure. Ideally, I'd like to hold on till my Dads birthday when I'll be nearer 14 weeks

xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

I agree it's so tough!!! I told one friend right away, we are telling a very close pair of friends next week and then my family after 9weeks (Easter). I think that telling people slowly will satisfy that urge to tell and hopefully make time pass quicker?! Right now it's going at a snails pace...

I feel pretty gross today. Irritable, dizzy and a bit nauseous. I also have a really sore lower back, feels like a put it out. I went to the gym yesterday and maybe an exercise I did pulled something. I decided NOT to google "sore lower back early pregnancy" because I'm pretty sure I'd get some upsetting results...

It's starting to feel a bit better anyways...


----------



## CAValleygirl

At least you have a symptom! I feel SO good, actually better than good! Went to a new workout class this AM, then the farmers market with a couple of girlfriends. Still doesn't feel like I'm pg at all ;)


----------



## skweek35

Well except for my uber sore bbs I feel great - that is now that the cold has gone!! 
Only reason I was tired this past week was because I wasnt sleep. I kept waking up coughing - stupid cold! 
Am starting to feel tired but I think its because I have been laying on the couch all day!!! 
FXed MS stays away!!!


----------



## Natnoodo

Hello Ladies

Name(just first)? Natalie
How old are you? 26
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 7th Nov
What # child is this for you? No. 1
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I think a boy
Are you finding out the gender? No
How many months were you TTC? First go, lucky


As this will be my first so very excited but quite nervous and anxious. Couldn't wait to tell family and friends as we were so excited, but now i'm really worried as i'm not sure if it was the best thing to do. Symptoms I have had so far are tender (much bigger) breasts , lower back ache and slight cramping.

Lovely to read everyone's post as this is so new to me and I have so much to learn.

Congratulations and lots of luck to everyone.


----------



## skweek35

Natnoodo said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Name(just first)? Natalie
> How old are you? 26
> Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 7th Nov
> What # child is this for you? No. 1
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I think a boy
> Are you finding out the gender? No
> How many months were you TTC? First go, lucky
> 
> 
> As this will be my first so very excited but quite nervous and anxious. Couldn't wait to tell family and friends as we were so excited, but now i'm really worried as i'm not sure if it was the best thing to do. Symptoms I have had so far are tender (much bigger) breasts , lower back ache and slight cramping.
> 
> Lovely to read everyone's post as this is so new to me and I have so much to learn.
> 
> Congratulations and lots of luck to everyone.

I'm also due 7th November 
Bump Buddy?


----------



## Inge

Name(just first)? Inge (sounds like an 'a' instead of 'e' at the end 
How old are you?20
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?online calcuaters say 3rd november but wont know for sure til 12wk scan
What # child is this for you? #2
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? no idea yet
Are you finding out the gender? yep
How many months were you TTC? Had implant removed jan 9th, stopped bleeding 11th then had period 1st of February and got bfp 27th feb. So we NTNP for 1 month. Excactly like with our first :thumbup:

I have a Dr app on 13th before I can be able to see a midwife :thumbup:


----------



## Coleey

Hope you sleep better tonight, Boofle :hugs:

Inge - I'm also due 3rd Nov with baby #2 and also have an appointment on 13th March, but I'm seeing a midwife :D xx


----------



## nicoley

K my word I'm going out and I have a bloat bulge in my shirt...wow ...4th pregnancy I guess will do that!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

congrats to all the new mommies to be am going on to update now!!


----------



## bbygurl719

also if any of u have upcoming appts or scans let me kno ill add it to the front page!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Name(just first)?
Dana

How old are you?
30

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
November 11, from last menstrual period

What # child is this for you?
1st!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
no clue!

Are you finding out the gender?
Most definitely

How many months were you TTC?
Second month on clomid after 8 mths ntnp

Going to see my dr. for a blood test Monday am. Cannot come fast enough!!


----------



## laney_bump

bbygurl719 said:


> also if any of u have upcoming appts or scans let me kno ill add it to the front page!!


Hiya ... I have booked a private 8 week scan on the 28th March :) lost my little one as stopped growing at 6 weeks. So just to be sure booked an early scan :) xxx


----------



## booflebump

I've got my booking in appointment on the 20th March xxx


----------



## ginny83

I've got my dating scan on 20th March - I'll be 7 weeks :)

Never had a scan this early with DS, so very excited. My mum already knows but we plan to tell my dad and DF's parents after this scan!


----------



## purpleslurple

I'm Gill, 33, TTC first baby for 7 months. EDD 6th November.

No idea whether boy or girl and don't plan on finding out!


----------



## laney_bump

Hiya ... Bump buddies anyone?? Feeling some sharp twinges both sides of my lower tummy?! Anyone else having this. Imguessing everything's changing and moving Orissa it too soon?! Xxx


----------



## purpleslurple

I'm 4w 5d and last night had the tiniest amount of browny pink CM. Nothing today though. Do you think I need to worry?


----------



## laney_bump

purpleslurple said:


> I'm 4w 5d and last night had the tiniest amount of browny pink CM. Nothing today though. Do you think I need to worry?

I wouldn't think so Hun... Do you have any cramping with it? Xxx


----------



## skweek35

laney_bump said:


> Hiya ... Bump buddies anyone?? Feeling some sharp twinges both sides of my lower tummy?! Anyone else having this. Imguessing everything's changing and moving Orissa it too soon?! Xxx

Hiya, I'm be your bump buddy 
You are about 2 days ahead of me. 
I'm hopefully getting a dating scan in about 2 weeks time


----------



## purpleslurple

Thanks for your reply! Not really, just the odd minor AF type cramp I've had on and off for the past week.

Will we ever stop worrying???


----------



## skweek35

purpleslurple said:


> Thanks for your reply! Not really, just the odd minor AF type cramp I've had on and off for the past week.
> 
> Will we ever stop worrying???

I dont think we will! but that I suppose is mother instinct.


----------



## laney_bump

skweek35 said:


> laney_bump said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ... Bump buddies anyone?? Feeling some sharp twinges both sides of my lower tummy?! Anyone else having this. Imguessing everything's changing and moving Orissa it too soon?! Xxx
> 
> Hiya, I'm be your bump buddy
> You are about 2 days ahead of me.
> I'm hopefully getting a dating scan in about 2 weeks timeClick to expand...

Hii... :) thank you!! I find it hard to catch up with everyone on here lol. I've gone by my lmp for my due date but I did ovulate 4 days later than normal. Have you been to see a doctor yet? I'm going to see mine tomorrow. But i have booked a 8 week scan for 3 weekson Wednesday :happydance: xxx


----------



## laney_bump

purpleslurple said:


> Thanks for your reply! Not really, just the odd minor AF type cramp I've had on and off for the past week.
> 
> Will we ever stop worrying???

Yes I've been havin those on and off. Best thing todo is keep a close eye on your cm and if you do get anything that seems unusual get it checked out with a doctor ASAP just to be on the safe side :) I don't think we will ever stop hunni. I really just can't wait to see a heart beat in 3 weeks and then think I will calm down a little. But like you say we will never stop worrying. xxx


----------



## skweek35

laney_bump said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laney_bump said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ... Bump buddies anyone?? Feeling some sharp twinges both sides of my lower tummy?! Anyone else having this. Imguessing everything's changing and moving Orissa it too soon?! Xxx
> 
> Hiya, I'm be your bump buddy
> You are about 2 days ahead of me.
> I'm hopefully getting a dating scan in about 2 weeks timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hii... :) thank you!! I find it hard to catch up with everyone on here lol. I've gone by my lmp for my due date but I did ovulate 4 days later than normal. Have you been to see a doctor yet? I'm going to see mine tomorrow. But i have booked a 8 week scan for 3 weekson Wednesday :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

I too am seeing my doctor tomorrow morning. Really can't wait to see her. She is going to be over the moon. She is the one who removed my coil a year ago, started off all investigations back in Sept and then refered me to the fertility specialist. 
I need to call my fs when I get to 6 weeks to book a scan. So no date yet. Hoping for the week after Mother's Day. 
This is my first pregnancy and baby and so everything is very new and in a way slightly scary for me.


----------



## laney_bump

Aww I bet she is going to be over the moon for you :happydance: how exciting!! I'm sure everything will be fine ... I'm pregnant with my second and I was the same as you with my first. She's now a troublesome 2 year old hehe. You will have to let me know how you get on tomorrow :happydance: xxx


----------



## skweek35

laney_bump said:


> Aww I bet she is going to be over the moon for you :happydance: how exciting!! I'm sure everything will be fine ... I'm pregnant with my second and I was the same as you with my first. She's now a troublesome 2 year old hehe. You will have to let me know how you get on tomorrow :happydance: xxx

I most definitely will do. 
oh my - the troublesome 2's!! and pregnant again. I take my hat off to you. Hope she isnt too much trouble though. 
Is it normal to think that I'm about to wake up and this will all have been a dream? 
I think I am slightly paranoid that this is not real. The only symptom I have at the mo is really sore bbs. Is this normal? 
I suppost I just want to get to see and feel the baby.


----------



## laney_bump

Hehe she is more funny than naughty ATM lol she's starting to talk really well and off to nursery in Septmeber so it will give me a couple of days a week to get ready for baby :happydance: 

I feel the same ... Still can't believe it been doing test everyday since I found out just because I keep thinking I'm dreaming. I have sore bbs, the odd cramps/pressure/twinges now & again and feeling sicky on & off. I do feel tired but that's prob because I'm not sleeping very well. Hopefully these 2-3 weeks go really quick for us so we can see our little beans :D I found out that I'm pregnant a week ago tomorrow and tbh that has gone quite quick :happydance: xxx


----------



## skweek35

I also found out last Monday! I had test on the Saturday and Sunday wtih IC's. They both came up as BFN. I think had I tested with a FRER it would have shown up on the Saturday already. 
Every now and again I feel just slightly sea sick - is that the beginning of MS? 
I so hope these next 2 weeks fly by!!! I really want to see Speckle! (thats what DF is calling it! He is just soo cute at the mo)


----------



## laney_bump

would really recommend the frer tests to anyone. I also did a cb digi Monday and it came back negative.I'm sure it would have come back positive Saturday :)
I did have morning sickness with my last pregnancy but really can't remember feeling like this this early on. Morning sickness kicked in about 8 weeks but every pregnancy is different :D 
Aww that's cute Speckle... My oh has called ours Squishy lmao. This is where we will see out oh's soft sides :haha: xxx


----------



## skweek35

I landed up buying a digi on Friday night and did that test yesterday morning - came back 2-3 weeks 
Have you done another digi since? 
Oh for sure, love seeing his softer side!! I was cramping the other night and he rubbed my tummy and back - soo sweet!!


----------



## booflebump

purpleslurple said:


> I'm 4w 5d and last night had the tiniest amount of browny pink CM. Nothing today though. Do you think I need to worry?

I don't think so - just keep an eye on it :thumbup:

Mr Boofs calls our little Booflet 'Yoda'.....he's a bit of a star wars geek :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

I did point out to DF that it wont always be a speckle. He said then it will become a monkey!! go figure!!! 
Yup he is a bit of a PG Tips tea fan!! :haha:


----------



## laney_bump

skweek35 said:


> I landed up buying a digi on Friday night and did that test yesterday morning - came back 2-3 weeks
> Have you done another digi since?
> Oh for sure, love seeing his softer side!! I was cramping the other night and he rubbed my tummy and back - soo sweet!!


Yes I did one today which was 2-3 too. So by Friday it should deffinatly be 3+. Aww that's so sweet :) xxx


----------



## theclarks8687

Cb digis is how I found out I was pregnant (DH wanted it simple) and I was 10 or 11 dpo


----------



## skweek35

I'm keeping my last digi for next weekend. For some strange reason I want to see 3+!! 
I'm strange I know 
hehe


----------



## Coleey

I'm not allowed to test again, my oh has forbidden it! :rofl: xx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hi ladies can I join?

Name(just first)? Vicki
How old are you? 27
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 13th Nov 2012
What # child is this for you? #2
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Havent a clue
Are you finding out the gender? Not decided
How many months were you TTC? 2 months

Just got my BFP today so still in shock. Only real symptom is my boobs have grew and im feeling a bit sicky. Look forward to getting to know everyone a bit better :flower:


----------



## Sairah

Name(just first)?
Sairah
How old are you?
20
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
approx. 2nd Novemer
What # child is this for you?
firstttttt *exciteddd*
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
have NOOOO Ideaa but can't wait to find out for sure
Are you finding out the gender?
yehh, will need to so I can do the relevant shopping later on..
How many months were you TTC?
roughly 3 months

so nice to see so many posts which I can actually relate to. congratz to all the ladies out there who have been successful.. xx


----------



## skweek35

Coleey said:


> I'm not allowed to test again, my oh has forbidden it! :rofl: xx

:rofl: DF is usually still tucked up and fast asleep when I get up in the morning. So I dont think he has clicked yet. 
Well come to think about it I have BFP sticks all over the house - and he still hasn't complained. :haha: 

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on your BFP's!!!


----------



## MommyH

bbygurl719 said:


> also if any of u have upcoming appts or scans let me kno ill add it to the front page!!

I didn't get added :( I'm due November 12th and my first appt is April 9th :)


----------



## skweek35

MommyH said:


> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> also if any of u have upcoming appts or scans let me kno ill add it to the front page!!
> 
> I didn't get added :( I'm due November 12th and my first appt is April 9th :)Click to expand...

Ditto to that - Due November 7th and GP appointment 05/03/12


----------



## purpleslurple

laney_bump said:


> Hehe she is more funny than naughty ATM lol she's starting to talk really well and off to nursery in Septmeber so it will give me a couple of days a week to get ready for baby :happydance:
> 
> I feel the same ... Still can't believe it been doing test everyday since I found out just because I keep thinking I'm dreaming. I have sore bbs, the odd cramps/pressure/twinges now & again and feeling sicky on & off. I do feel tired but that's prob because I'm not sleeping very well. Hopefully these 2-3 weeks go really quick for us so we can see our little beans :D I found out that I'm pregnant a week ago tomorrow and tbh that has gone quite quick :happydance: xxx

That sounds just like me! I found out last Monday and have been testing everyday too!


----------



## laney_bump

skweek35 said:


> I'm keeping my last digi for next weekend. For some strange reason I want to see 3+!!
> I'm strange I know
> hehe

Your not strange at all ... I was zoo re eaves this morning when I saw the 2-3 and will feel even better once we've seen the 3+ :) xxx


----------



## skweek35

purpleslurple said:


> laney_bump said:
> 
> 
> Hehe she is more funny than naughty ATM lol she's starting to talk really well and off to nursery in Septmeber so it will give me a couple of days a week to get ready for baby :happydance:
> 
> I feel the same ... Still can't believe it been doing test everyday since I found out just because I keep thinking I'm dreaming. I have sore bbs, the odd cramps/pressure/twinges now & again and feeling sicky on & off. I do feel tired but that's prob because I'm not sleeping very well. Hopefully these 2-3 weeks go really quick for us so we can see our little beans :D I found out that I'm pregnant a week ago tomorrow and tbh that has gone quite quick :happydance: xxx
> 
> That sounds just like me! I found out last Monday and have been testing everyday too!Click to expand...

I just really want to see a super dark 2nd line. 
Sad I know! A part of me says that when I see that really dark 2nd line it will be real - I know I'm sad!! :blush::haha:


----------



## theclarks8687

skweek35 said:


> MommyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbygurl719 said:
> 
> 
> also if any of u have upcoming appts or scans let me kno ill add it to the front page!!
> 
> I didn't get added :( I'm due November 12th and my first appt is April 9th :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto to that - Due November 7th and GP appointment 05/03/12Click to expand...

Ditto Ditto lol GP appt tomorrow and second set of HCG bloods and should get results for first test


----------



## skweek35

laney_bump said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I'm keeping my last digi for next weekend. For some strange reason I want to see 3+!!
> I'm strange I know
> hehe
> 
> Your not strange at all ... I was zoo re eaves this morning when I saw the 2-3 and will feel even better once we've seen the 3+ :) xxxClick to expand...

 
Oh tell me about it! Maybe then I will give up testing - or maybe not!! :haha::blush::haha:


----------



## laney_bump

purpleslurple said:


> laney_bump said:
> 
> 
> Hehe she is more funny than naughty ATM lol she's starting to talk really well and off to nursery in Septmeber so it will give me a couple of days a week to get ready for baby :happydance:
> 
> I feel the same ... Still can't believe it been doing test everyday since I found out just because I keep thinking I'm dreaming. I have sore bbs, the odd cramps/pressure/twinges now & again and feeling sicky on & off. I do feel tired but that's prob because I'm not sleeping very well. Hopefully these 2-3 weeks go really quick for us so we can see our little beans :D I found out that I'm pregnant a week ago tomorrow and tbh that has gone quite quick :happydance: xxx
> 
> That sounds just like me! I found out last Monday and have been testing
> everyday too!Click to expand...


I think it's just a reassurance thing... I just want to see the lines get darker. It makes me feel so much better once I see it. Another reason is that. Really still don't believe it. I would love to know how many negative tests I've had over the last 13months and now it's finally happened I don't believe it hehe. How are you feeling since you found out? Xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

sorry for whoever i missed i will go and update it right now!! and congrats and welcome to the new BFP's!!


----------



## bbygurl719

i updated te first page srry about u guys hat werent on there i added last nght but for some reason it didnt save!!! congratz and welcome to the new BFP's


----------



## theclarks8687

Anybody else getting Alil hormonal?


----------



## CAValleygirl

Thankfully I'm not the only one that has been testing like crazy! This morning I took my 7th frer (don't have any more) and of course all looked good. They're getting so dark!

Since my symptoms are hardly there, I feel the need to reassure myself. I'm still only exactly 4 weeks though, so it's still early days. 

BTW, I had horrible luck with dollar store tests and IC's. They hardly showed up for me , and only such a faint line after a good 4 days of frer's. Seems like a waste of money! They probably are only really good if you're late for AF, but not for early detection.


----------



## ashleywalton

theclarks8687 said:


> Anybody else getting Alil hormonal?

Man I'm only 5 wks today and BAM! Haha...My poor husband...


----------



## Natnoodo

I also cant wait to do another digi test and see 3+
:)


----------



## Inge

I wish I could go straight for my booking app. Hoping that its not a long wait from dr confirmation to midwife referral. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## HayleyJJ

i think im going insane with my hormones therer sending me mad angry then crying arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## theclarks8687

ashleywalton said:


> theclarks8687 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else getting Alil hormonal?
> 
> Man I'm only 5 wks today and BAM! Haha...My poor husband...Click to expand...

I was horrible this morning and I rational enough to think in my head "WTF is wrong you woman. Its not that big of a deal"


----------



## skweek35

Inge said:


> I wish I could go straight for my booking app. Hoping that its not a long wait from dr confirmation to midwife referral. Hope everyone is well!

I know what you mean. 
Does anyone know how long it usually takes for GP to refer to midwife? I'm seeing GP tomorrow morning


----------



## ashleywalton

theclarks8687 said:


> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theclarks8687 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else getting Alil hormonal?
> 
> Man I'm only 5 wks today and BAM! Haha...My poor husband...Click to expand...
> 
> I was horrible this morning and I rational enough to think in my head "WTF is wrong you woman. Its not that big of a deal"Click to expand...

Yes, I was mad then crying and my husband hugged me and said "I forgot about this part." Lol. I didn't get to this point with my last (early MC)...so I'm hoping this is a good sign. :D


----------



## SpringerS

*Name?*
Amanda
*How old are you?*
33
*Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?*
4th November based on LMP
*What # child is this for you?*
1st
*Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?*
Have a feeling it's a girl because I was taking acidophilus for a yeast infection before and at conception and apparently it makes your uterus more friendly to X sperms.
*Are you finding out the gender?*
Probably as my husband really wants to.
*How many months were you TTC?*
It's a looooong story.

Started TTC Aug '08, BFP first month, mc at 5 wks. Wanted to try again but my husband wasn't well enough. Turned out he was really ill and he ended up having liver and kidney failure, he came very close to dying and then needed dialysis for a while. Then he was on a mutagen medication so TTC was off the menu until he was well enough to come off it. Started TTC again in Jan '11, suspect I had 3 chemicals since then. In Jan '12 had a laparoscopy, due to pain rather than fertility investigation, found endometriosis on my right ovary and they lasered it off. Then finally BFP.

TLDR: One month TTC with normal fertility after a year TTC with sub-fertility but kind of 3 years 7 months in terms of emotional toll.


----------



## theclarks8687

ashleywalton said:


> theclarks8687 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleywalton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theclarks8687 said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else getting Alil hormonal?
> 
> Man I'm only 5 wks today and BAM! Haha...My poor husband...Click to expand...
> 
> I was horrible this morning and I rational enough to think in my head "WTF is wrong you woman. Its not that big of a deal"Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I was mad then crying and my husband hugged me and said "I forgot about this part." Lol. I didn't get to this point with my last (early MC)...so I'm hoping this is a good sign. :DClick to expand...

It's sad In a way that we can be happy for being irrationally angry (yes I just made up my own word lol)


----------



## ashleywalton

I know! It's weird what pregnancy does to ya! lol


----------



## booflebump

skweek35 said:


> Inge said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could go straight for my booking app. Hoping that its not a long wait from dr confirmation to midwife referral. Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I know what you mean.
> Does anyone know how long it usually takes for GP to refer to midwife? I'm seeing GP tomorrow morningClick to expand...

Just depends on your gp surgery - although booking appointments are usually around the 7-9 week mark, unless your NHS trust does booking and 12 week scans together

xxx


----------



## Kare2012

*UPDATED!! Sorry had to change my EDD...thanks!!!*

Hey all, this thread seems fun. Just got my BFP today so praying its a sticky bean!


Name(just first)? *Kare*
How old are you? *29*
Whats your EDD, *How have you figured that date? November 15th (based on LMP)*
What # child is this for you? *#1*
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *No clue yet!!!*
Are you finding out the gender? *YES!*
How many months were you TTC? *BFP on our 3rd cycle trying *


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Kare2012 said:


> Hey all, this thread seems fun. Just got my BFP today so praying its a sticky bean!
> 
> 
> Name(just first)? *Kare*
> How old are you? *29*
> Whats your EDD, *How have you figured that date? November 13 (based on LMP)*
> What # child is this for you? *#1*
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? *No clue yet!!!*
> Are you finding out the gender? *YES!*
> How many months were you TTC? *BFP on our 3rd cycle trying *

We have the same EDD :happydance: Lol sorry for being so random :D


----------



## Kare2012

Yay :happydance: One site said Nov 13th and another says the 15th but until my doctor says otherwise I'm going with the Nov 13th date :) 


[/QUOTE]

We have the same EDD :happydance: Lol sorry for being so random :D[/QUOTE]


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hi and congrats on everyones :bfp: glad this group exists because i'm going crazy waiting for the first scan!

Name(just first)? janelle
How old are you? 25
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? november 6th 2012, online calculator for now
What # child is this for you? first!!!
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? i think girl for right now
Are you finding out the gender? yes!!
How many months were you TTC? ntnp for a year, second month using OPKs, preeseed and softcups!


----------



## lovealittle1

So I am pretty sure some of the due date calendars are out by a day due to the leap year. Not that it matters much but we all like to have a date in our minds! 

I am hormonal as well. One moment I am super cheery, and giggly and then next moment I am emotional and angry. I am also so tired. I forgo how tiresome pregnancy is :sleep:


----------



## CAValleygirl

I have had such a nice day, brunch with my family, then my husband and I went to the nursery to buy trees, then just errands and cleaning. 

Only thing that makes me feel strange is the complete lack of symptoms. I tested this morning and there was a dark line so I feel pretty good that all is ok, but I feel NOTHING other than the occasional cramp. Anyone else going through this??


----------



## gaiagirl

I feel pretty normal for the most part, so boobs are the only constant symptoms. If you look at a graph of hcg and hormones during pregnancy, it REALLY picks up at or around 6 weeks so I'm sure we will feel much more then!

I had a bit of a freak out, we just gave our friend a ride home from up island (90 min or so) and she said she might have Norwalk virus because she was staying at a condo where a bunch of people had it and she was feeling sick. We even had to pull over and let her puke! She doesn't know I'm pregnant and I was sitting there freaking because I'm terrified I'll get it now! Has anyone who has had kids had a virus or flu during pregnancy? I'm terrified of how detrimental it could be in early pregnancy.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Oh no that's horrible! I don't really have an answer, just be really aware of how you're feeling. If you start to feel badly, get to a doctor!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i dont have many symptoms but i dont want to take any tests because i know i'll drive myself crazy! i guess my nipples are hurting and i do pee more so i cant say nothing but i guess i pictured pregnancy differently. remember we are still early on... and if there are no bad cramps with bleeding then we should try and relax.. but believe me i know it is HARD!!


----------



## bumpyyride

Hey all.....can i join in?

I'm thinking baby is due in November coz i ovulated on 14 Feb...I don't know the date as yet...just had the following tests:

26 Feb - Beta HCG - 261.98
1 March - beta HCG - 1578
4th March - vaginal scan - showed a tiny sac

my next US is due on 11th... hopefully we would be able to see a yolk sac and fetal pole by then

anyone else with the same test / scan results?


----------



## bumpyyride

Name(just first)?
Rini

How old are you?
30

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
November end (just guessing!!), ovulated on 14 Feb

What # child is this for you?
#1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
girl


Are you finding out the gender?
nope....not legal in my country

How many months were you TTC?
a full year! before moving on to clomid - 100 mg


----------



## laney_bump

Hiya all... Feel really strange this morning. I'm 5 week today and just don't feel pregnant :( my tender bbs have gone and don't feel sick. It's like a switch ad I feel normal. Anyone else felt like this? Xxx


----------



## SpringerS

CAValleygirl said:


> Only thing that makes me feel strange is the complete lack of symptoms. I tested this morning and there was a dark line so I feel pretty good that all is ok, but I feel NOTHING other than the occasional cramp. Anyone else going through this??

I tested again this morning. I was really freaked out because my tummy hurt all night and my breasts weren't hurting this morning. But the line was really thick. Not quite as thick as the control line but nearly, which is probably good for an internet cheapie at 5 weeks?

https://i40.tinypic.com/21294xj.jpg


----------



## HayleyJJ

friday i was really sick but since ive just felt sick!

snacking on savoury stuff helps me but at 7 weeks i always need meds from doc even though they never work :-(


----------



## booflebump

Happy 5 weeks Hayley xxx


----------



## ginny83

I have hardly any symptoms... although I've been feeling a bit emotional lately - who knows if that's pregnancy related or not though lol

I've also got sorish boobs on and off and some AF cramping now and then. But there's all things I wouldn't notice if I didn't know I was pregnant. Can't wait for my dating scan, I think it'll make things feel more real!


----------



## Coleey

Symptoms come and go, so I wouldn't worry :hugs: In the early days with my son I was just tired xx


----------



## Natnoodo

I know it's early days but just curious when do you ladies start buying baby stuff?


----------



## Sal85

Hit my first scan app. It's Wednesday!!! So soon and really worried now that won't see anything, will only be 5+3. Think it the lack if symptoms (other than sore bb's) that got me doubting if I even pregnant.
Sorry for being depressing, just having one of those days.


----------



## auntylolo

Sal85 said:


> Hit my first scan app. It's Wednesday!!! So soon and really worried now that won't see anything, will only be 5+3. Think it the lack if symptoms (other than sore bb's) that got me doubting if I even pregnant.
> Sorry for being depressing, just having one of those days.

How come you're having such an early scan? x


----------



## Sal85

auntylolo said:


> Sal85 said:
> 
> 
> Hit my first scan app. It's Wednesday!!! So soon and really worried now that won't see anything, will only be 5+3. Think it the lack if symptoms (other than sore bb's) that got me doubting if I even pregnant.
> Sorry for being depressing, just having one of those days.
> 
> How come you're having such an early scan? xClick to expand...

had an ectopic pregnancy before so need early scan to make sure its not happened again, worried because didnt feel anythng last time until 10 weeks when ruptured.


----------



## booflebump

Sal85 said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sal85 said:
> 
> 
> Hit my first scan app. It's Wednesday!!! So soon and really worried now that won't see anything, will only be 5+3. Think it the lack if symptoms (other than sore bb's) that got me doubting if I even pregnant.
> Sorry for being depressing, just having one of those days.
> 
> How come you're having such an early scan? xClick to expand...
> 
> had an ectopic pregnancy before so need early scan to make sure its not happened again, worried because didnt feel anythng last time until 10 weeks when ruptured.Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: Good luck this week - hopefully they will be able to see if babe is in the right place at least

xxx


----------



## Sal85

thanks,
keep switching from excited to scared, if everything ok with this scan will prob get private at 8-9 weeks to double check again, sounds daft but my sisters first after ectopic was ok at 6 weeks and then mc at 7, she didnt know until her 12 week scan and was so heartbreaking.


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :hugs: I'm having a private scan at 8 weeks too for reassurance xxx


----------



## mellllly

I am soooooo tired!!! And I am feeling off this evening - bleurgh

Welcome newbies :)

I have my booking in appointment on the 29th March - think I will book an early scan though - I did with the other 2 so why not!

Random news but my hubby's best friend and his wife had a baby girl today at 14.43 called Amelia - she is gorgeous, it is their second child

how is everyone?


----------



## laney_bump

Had my Doctors confirmation of pregnancy appointment today :) and all went well! Just waiting to hear off midwife now and then got my early scan on the 28th :) has anyone still got dull achy lower tummy at all? Xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

skweeks and the clarks how did ur appts go today?


----------



## SpringerS

laney_bump said:


> has anyone still got dull achy lower tummy at all? Xxx

I do but I think at least some of it is constipation related as it eases up if I manage to go to the toilet.

Isn't pregnancy such a magical time.:wacko:


----------



## Inge

I had my first morning sickness today. I started at 8wks with Leo and lasted til 22wks so Im hoping its going to come and go early We needed to do a food shop, and whilst in Iceland I felt really sick, asked a worker if I could use the loo as it was an emergency but theyr not allowed to let anyone use it as theyr not insured so I had to leg it fast as I could, just made it out the door and found my "emergency" sick bag. I looked so classy puking into a carrier bag in the alleyway We didnt get half the stuff we wanted and I spent £8 on sea-bands and theyv helped (not be sick since about 10am) and now Iv got a really annoying tugging in my boobs


----------



## laney_bump

SpringerS said:


> laney_bump said:
> 
> 
> has anyone still got dull achy lower tummy at all? Xxx
> 
> I do but I think at least some of it is constipation related as it eases up if I manage to go to the toilet.
> 
> Isn't pregnancy such a magical time.:wacko:Click to expand...

Yes it does ease of a bit after going to the toilet :) I guess it's better than having no symptoms at all. Got worried this morning as all my symptoms had gone but they have all come back through out the day. Xxx


----------



## Cridge

Mind if I join?

How old are you? 34

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov. 7 based on ovulation

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? hoping for a girl

Are you finding out the gender? yes

How many months were you TTC? 7+ years

I have my first u/s this Friday, March 9th. Had my 3rd beta today - still waiting for the results. Everything has looked good so far, but I'm very anxious for the scan to make sure there's something there and in the right place!


----------



## booflebump

Evening ladies

I have booked an early scan for 27th March, I'll either be 8 weeks by LMP or 8+2 by conception date. It seems ages away - I may burst with excitement before then!

xxx


----------



## booflebump

Welcome Cridge!


----------



## laney_bump

booflebump said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> I have booked an early scan for 27th March, I'll either be 8 weeks by LMP or 8+2 by conception date. It seems ages away - I may burst with excitement before then!
> 
> xxx

Hehe mines the 28th :) I am really excited :happydance: xx


----------



## theclarks8687

bbygurl719 said:


> skweeks and the clarks how did ur appts go today?

They took blood gave prenatals and pushed me out the door. Gotta love the military


----------



## wishfulmom2b

feeling annoyed right now but probable just overly emotional and anxious, esp. since this is my first. i take anxiety medicine for a panic disorder and i know i cant take it while pregnant but i also know they will put me on something thats safe for the baby. i found out i am pregnant on friday so i waited to call a new OB today at 8am when they opened and she said she book my appointments and call me back within the hour. its now 3pm and no call. i wouldnt be so upset if i didnt need to have answers about medication. i just called back and they hurried me off the phone and said its been busy but you'll hear from us. just hope they call by the end of the day :/


----------



## ashleywalton

wishfulmom2b said:


> feeling annoyed right now but probable just overly emotional and anxious, esp. since this is my first. i take anxiety medicine for a panic disorder and i know i cant take it while pregnant but i also know they will put me on something thats safe for the baby. i found out i am pregnant on friday so i waited to call a new OB today at 8am when they opened and she said she book my appointments and call me back within the hour. its now 3pm and no call. i wouldnt be so upset if i didnt need to have answers about medication. i just called back and they hurried me off the phone and said its been busy but you'll hear from us. just hope they call by the end of the day :/

I'm sorry. That must be frustrating. Hope you get a call soon!


----------



## CAValleygirl

wishfulmom2b said:


> feeling annoyed right now but probable just overly emotional and anxious, esp. since this is my first. i take anxiety medicine for a panic disorder and i know i cant take it while pregnant but i also know they will put me on something thats safe for the baby. i found out i am pregnant on friday so i waited to call a new OB today at 8am when they opened and she said she book my appointments and call me back within the hour. its now 3pm and no call. i wouldnt be so upset if i didnt need to have answers about medication. i just called back and they hurried me off the phone and said its been busy but you'll hear from us. just hope they call by the end of the day :/


That's so frustrating. I'm sorry!

I went to my Dr. to get bloods taken and the confirmation of my pregnancy this morning. Should get HCG and progesterone results tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday at the latest.

I was SOOOOO scared because last night, at 2 am, I was SURE I was miscarrying. I had the most intense cramping that woke me up. I basically crawled to the bathroom, crying to my DH. I ended up going #2 (A LOT, sorry TMI), and after 15-20 minutes, it calmed down. I was sure I would bleed but never did.

My doctor said this is all normal. HOPING :/


----------



## skweek35

CA ValleyGirl and Gaiagirl - I know what you mean - besides my sore bbs - I feel nothing again today!! 

Hey Bumpyride - great to see you here - if your concep date is the same as mine then our due date is around 7th Nov. 

SpringerS - that line looks fab!!! Its as dark as my line was tonight too!! Guess who has become the biggest POAS addict!!! :blush: 

5 Weeks Hayley:wohoo: 

laney & bbygurl - My appointment with my GP went well today - she was sooo glad to hear I finally got my BFP!! 
She said I have already been booked in for a scan and been refered to the midwife. 
When will I hear of my booking in appointment and who is that with - midwife or someone else? 

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats on your BFP's!!! 

Wishfulmom - hope you got the answers you needed. Never nice having to wait on others for answers. 

Hope you all had a good start to the week


----------



## MommyH

CAValleygirl said:


> That's so frustrating. I'm sorry!
> 
> I went to my Dr. to get bloods taken and the confirmation of my pregnancy this morning. Should get HCG and progesterone results tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday at the latest.
> 
> I was SOOOOO scared because last night, at 2 am, I was SURE I was miscarrying. I had the most intense cramping that woke me up. I basically crawled to the bathroom, crying to my DH. I ended up going #2 (A LOT, sorry TMI), and after 15-20 minutes, it calmed down. I was sure I would bleed but never did.
> 
> My doctor said this is all normal. HOPING :/

Yikes I'm so sorry that would be very scary! I'm just a day behind you but I hope I don't go through that, I'm sorry you did :hugs: I bet the cramps were from being so stuffed since you had to go #2 so much??


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hopefully that doesn't happen again but at least if it does, I'll feel more prepared.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies!

I just booked my first midwife appointment for Tues, March 13th and second one for Tues, April 3rd. I am going to get a scan on April 3rd so that I can relax a bit and tell my family about the baby on easter weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So excited...

Although still terrified of this impending flu virus striking...24 hours and counting until I am out of the woods!


----------



## lovealittle1

Had a horrible dream last night I miscarried :cry: my main symptom at the moment is fatigue. I am so tired all.the.time! Still doesn't feel real I am pregnant. When I was pregnant with ds I ate and craved a lot of meat this time around the though of meat is making me nauseous.


----------



## gaiagirl

CAValleygirl said:


> Hopefully that doesn't happen again but at least if it does, I'll feel more prepared.

I'm sure it was constipation! I've had some of that and it is uncomfortable...try majorly upping the water? I did and it helped!


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh my gosh, also...this is probably TMI, but I had a VERY interesting and, uh, arousing dream last night. I have had sexual dream before but I think I actually...well, finished? I don't remember for sure but it woke me up and I had some cramping afterwards. 

Wow, where else can I share this stuff? BnB is awesome! 

Anywho...needless to say it was a very weird pregnancy side effect.


----------



## ginny83

I had a dream last night that I started leaking and I was upset that it had started so early! 

haha - I wonder if you can guess I'm not looking forward to leaky boobs again!


----------



## CAValleygirl

gaiagirl said:


> Oh my gosh, also...this is probably TMI, but I had a VERY interesting and, uh, arousing dream last night. I have had sexual dream before but I think I actually...well, finished? I don't remember for sure but it woke me up and I had some cramping afterwards.
> 
> Wow, where else can I share this stuff? BnB is awesome!
> 
> Anywho...needless to say it was a very weird pregnancy side effect.

Haha I had one of those the other night. Pregnancy is odd!


----------



## theclarks8687

Well I got my Levels or thursday (12dpo) test back and it was 71 and now I'm alil worried as her exact words were "your score was a little on the low side at 71".....after 5 yrs I dont know if I can handle a miscarriage.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Theclarks: Are you going back in the next couple of days to see if it has increased? Don't worry too much, you're still very early at 12dpo.


----------



## theclarks8687

CAValleygirl said:


> Theclarks: Are you going back in the next couple of days to see if it has increased? Don't worry too much, you're still very early at 12dpo.

I had that test done last thursday and had one done today and will find those results out on wend probably


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i got my answer but not exactly what i wanted. she said she didnt want me to take anything. hope th panic attacks dont harm the baby :( also will not meet a dr until april 9th (will get scan that day too) i was surprised i wasnt getting blood test to confirm pregnancy. i will be 10 weeks when i finally see a dr and they confirm it. i cried all day because i dont feel pregnant and 5 weeks away feels so long. trying to stay positive and realize i am an emotional mess lol


----------



## MommyH

wishfulmom2b said:


> i got my answer but not exactly what i wanted. she said she didnt want me to take anything. hope th panic attacks dont harm the baby :( also will not meet a dr until april 9th (will get scan that day too) i was surprised i wasnt getting blood test to confirm pregnancy. i will be 10 weeks when i finally see a dr and they confirm it. i cried all day because i dont feel pregnant and 5 weeks away feels so long. trying to stay positive and realize i am an emotional mess lol

My first appt is on April 9th as well and it seems so far away! I will be 9 weeks on that day. I don't feel preg at all either other than sore boobs and gassy. It's been very hard not knowing if everything is okay but you have got to stay strong and keep the faith!! I wish I had advice for your anxiety and panic attacks :hugs: stay strong darlin.


----------



## SpringerS

wishfulmom2b said:


> i got my answer but not exactly what i wanted. she said she didnt want me to take anything. hope th panic attacks dont harm the baby :(

Have you looked into any natural help? Magnesium is shown to help reduce anxiety and is actually beneficial to a developing embryo/foetus. I know it might only provide a minimum of help but it might be some help and it certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Ilikecake

Hi ladies can I join? I'm due 6th or 7th (I think) this is my second baby, my other LO is one tomorrow.

I'm suffering really badly with morning sickness and sore nips, but apart from tha I don't have many other symptoms. I have my booking in appointment on march 30th

Hope you are all well (would love to find a bump buddy) :D

ETA-
Name(just first)? Tan (my nickname)
How old are you? 22 on Friday
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 6th or 7th
What # child is this for you? Number 2
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy
Are you finding out the gender? Yes!! Although I'd lve the surprise
How many months were you TTC? 5/6


----------



## booflebump

Welcome to the Sparklers! xxx


----------



## auntylolo

Hi ladies, hope you're all well:flower:
I'm really struggling with whether or not to have an early private scan to check things are ok:wacko: 
First, I definitely wanted one after having a mmc.
But then, I read some things yesterday about women who'd had them and were disappointed; it was very quick, picture was very poor quality, and they generally felt it wasn't worth the money. So I started thinking, hm, maybe I can wait, my first scan last time was for when I was 11w2d, so it's not really that long to wait.
But then I spoke to my mam this morning. I found out last week my cousin who is only 17 had got pregnant by accident. Then she went for her 12 week scan and it was found she'd mc'd at 5w:nope: I'm gutted for her, especially because her parents weren't very happy about it (understandably) but now I can just imagine the comments she'll be getting about how it's for the best:cry: Apparently people having even been writing on her fb wall saying she was never even pregnant. Poor girl.

So now, I'm thinking I don't know if I could go through not knowing again:shrug: If I was to have a scan around 7-8 weeks to check for a heartbeat, it would mean only waiting 3 weeks. But it'll cost around £100, plus the nearest centre (babybond, I think) is about half an hour away. I mentioned it to hubby cos I thought he'd definitely want to do it, but he just said we could if I wanted to:shrug: Has anyone had a reassurance scan and been reassured? Was it worth it, or do you think you might as well've waited for your nhs scan?


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Just a few questions for the Uk ladies - 
Have yougot your bounty pack yet? 

If so, who gave it to you? 

When is our booking in appointment? is that when we see the midwife? 

When should I see the midwife for the first time?


----------



## Ilikecake

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just a few questions for the Uk ladies -
> Have yougot your bounty pack yet?
> 
> If so, who gave it to you?
> 
> When is our booking in appointment? is that when we see the midwife?
> 
> When should I see the midwife for the first time?

I don't know if things have changed in the last year but I got my bounty pack at my booking apointment with LO#1 and the first midwife appointment is generally 9 weeks.

If you ring your GPs office and tell them you are pregnant, they'll book you an appointment.


----------



## auntylolo

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just a few questions for the Uk ladies -
> Have yougot your bounty pack yet?
> 
> If so, who gave it to you?
> 
> When is our booking in appointment? is that when we see the midwife?
> 
> When should I see the midwife for the first time?

Your midwife should give you your bounty pack at your booking appt, I had my last one at 8w.
My gp surgery doesn't book it for you, they give you the number and you have to book it yourself. Everywhere is different but if you ring your surgery they'll let you know xx


----------



## Ilikecake

auntylolo said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all well:flower:
> I'm really struggling with whether or not to have an early private scan to check things are ok:wacko:
> First, I definitely wanted one after having a mmc.
> But then, I read some things yesterday about women who'd had them and were disappointed; it was very quick, picture was very poor quality, and they generally felt it wasn't worth the money. So I started thinking, hm, maybe I can wait, my first scan last time was for when I was 11w2d, so it's not really that long to wait.
> But then I spoke to my mam this morning. I found out last week my cousin who is only 17 had got pregnant by accident. Then she went for her 12 week scan and it was found she'd mc'd at 5w:nope: I'm gutted for her, especially because her parents weren't very happy about it (understandably) but now I can just imagine the comments she'll be getting about how it's for the best:cry: Apparently people having even been writing on her fb wall saying she was never even pregnant. Poor girl.
> 
> So now, I'm thinking I don't know if I could go through not knowing again:shrug: If I was to have a scan around 7-8 weeks to check for a heartbeat, it would mean only waiting 3 weeks. But it'll cost around £100, plus the nearest centre (babybond, I think) is about half an hour away. I mentioned it to hubby cos I thought he'd definitely want to do it, but he just said we could if I wanted to:shrug: Has anyone had a reassurance scan and been reassured? Was it worth it, or do you think you might as well've waited for your nhs scan?

:hugs:

Personally I won't be having one, I had an early scan with my first LO and although it was lovely to know he was in there it still didn't curb the anxiousness at my 12 week scan. It made me worse, simply for the fact that it would of killed me knowing I had seen my bubs alive only a couple of weeks beforehand. The picture quality was rubbish too but simply because he was so small


----------



## booflebump

sk - I'm seeing my midwife at 7 weeks, and I phoned and booked in directly through the gp's surgery. 

lolo - I'm having a scan at 8 weeks with babybond - yes, it's expensive but just seeing the baby will be reassurance enough for me 

xxx


----------



## mellllly

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just a few questions for the Uk ladies -
> Have yougot your bounty pack yet?
> 
> If so, who gave it to you?
> 
> When is our booking in appointment? is that when we see the midwife?
> 
> When should I see the midwife for the first time?


My bounty pack was given to me at my booking in appointment with the midwife.

The booking in appointment is when you see your midwife and she fills out all your notes, family history, takes blood and sends off for your 12 week scan.

You will usually see the midwife at about 10 weeks - have you been to see the dr? They will refer you xxx


----------



## mellllly

The private scan where I usually go is oly £60 (i think) they are called First View Imaging and its in Fareham (Hampshire UK) not sure if they have any other scattered round the country


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on the new BFP's!! Ilikecake i put u under nov 6th!! And i just wanted to give you guys a heads up. im usually on everyday but from March 29th thru April 3rd i will be out of town going to disney world so as soon as i get back i will update!!


----------



## lovealittle1

I had a reassurance scan at 11 weeks last time but that was because we only get 1 scan here and it is at 20 weeks. Not sure yet if I will do the same this time around.


----------



## bbygurl719

o n lets us kno how ur appt is ToniT


----------



## purpleslurple

I've booked a private scan for 8 weeks as i'm just so nervous. I really don't know how I'm going to get through the next 3 weeks as I'm on edge all the time. It really can't be good for the baby but I can't help it.

Anyone else the same?


----------



## SpringerS

Does anybody know much about hormone levels? I just got back my blood results that the doc took last Monday and they seem high. They are for wk 4+1 according to my LMP but could actually be a bit less than that.

HCG 160
Estradiol 1334
Progesterone 98

The progesterone seems incredibly, incredibly high, nearly double what's normal for the end of the second trimester. My doctor just said he was really happy with them and I passed them onto my clinic and the receptionist seemed shocked that I hadn't been on fertility medication. I'm taking progesterone suppositories but didn't start until after this test was taken. And now the doctor in the clinic has just called me back and said to keep on taking the suppositories and just get my bloods done again in a week or two.


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for the info ladies. Yes I saw my GP yesterday morning, but from what she was saying I will only get to see the midwife at around 14 weeks - that seems really late for me. 
Or am I just being impatient? 
I did pop into the Sure Start Centre on our school property and she said I should see the midwife at around 10 weeks. 

My friend was invited to join an Early Bird group and had her Bounty pack by 6 weeks. 
Why cant everyone just do the same things and follow the same procedures? I am sooo confused as to what happens when.


----------



## mellllly

I know, it seems different areas do different things! Both my pregnancies were the same with procedure. This time is different as I text my midwife to let her know the good news (she was my midwife with the other 2)


----------



## SpringerS

skweek35 said:


> Thanks for the info ladies. Yes I saw my GP yesterday morning, but from what she was saying I will only get to see the midwife at around 14 weeks - that seems really late for me.

Does your GP have any? I lived in the UK the first time I was pregnant and I got my bounty pack off my GP the first time I told her I was pregnant.


----------



## skweek35

SpringerS said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info ladies. Yes I saw my GP yesterday morning, but from what she was saying I will only get to see the midwife at around 14 weeks - that seems really late for me.
> 
> Does your GP have any? I lived in the UK the first time I was pregnant and I got my bounty pack off my GP the first time I told her I was pregnant.Click to expand...

She didnt offer me a pack so presume she I will get one from the midwife. I just wish they would talk to me more about when things will happen and what will happen - even if it was this will need to happen but not sure when. I'm getting nothing from them at the mo - unless I go snooping about - which I hate having to do.


----------



## mellllly

THe thing is all the GP needs to do is refer you to the midwife - they dont really get involved with maternity as thats the job of the midwife.

All they do is refer you, tell you to take your Folc acid and tell you what not to eat.
When you see the midwife at 10 weeks you will then get a book in your bounty pack which will tell you when you should expect to be seen. After 10 weeks you will have your 12 week scan and then I think you see yor midwife again at about 16 weeks when you will hear the babys heartbeat, then you should get another scan at 20 weeks


----------



## Cridge

theclarks8687 said:


> Well I got my Levels or thursday (12dpo) test back and it was 71 and now I'm alil worried as her exact words were "your score was a little on the low side at 71".....after 5 yrs I dont know if I can handle a miscarriage.

theclarks - my level at 12dpo was 61, which had a doubling time of 16.8 hours from my blood test from 9dpo, which was 3. So your level at 12dpo doesn't sound too low. You can't really go by one level by itself anyway. Don't stress yourself out!! You're well within range.


----------



## myvirgoways

Hi ladies! Just found out I'm pregnant again after a chemical pregnancy in late December. Anxiously awaiting the results of my first beta test today. Think I'm due November 12 based on ovulation!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I am one happy pregnant lady right now!!! I finally got some answers - seems like my doctor didnt pass on the information.:grr: 
I eventually popped into the Sure Start Centre on our site. They told me to call the centre closest to my house. 
So I called them and they gave me an appointment for tomorrow at 3:45pm!!! YAY 

Sorry - 1 more question - DF wants to know if he needs to go with?


----------



## Natnoodo

Booked an appointment with midwife through GP.

Got an appointment for 21st March :)


----------



## auntylolo

skweek35 said:



> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am one happy pregnant lady right now!!! I finally got some answers - seems like my doctor didnt pass on the information.:grr:
> I eventually popped into the Sure Start Centre on our site. They told me to call the centre closest to my house.
> So I called them and they gave me an appointment for tomorrow at 3:45pm!!! YAY
> 
> Sorry - 1 more question - DF wants to know if he needs to go with?

I wouldn't think so, is this like your booking appt then? It's actually really boring, lots of form filling and questions. Hubby was at mine because our midwives do them at your home and he was there at the time, but he wouldn't have missed anything by not being there:hugs:


----------



## myvirgoways

Just got my HCG back! 148 at 15DPO. How does this sound? I'm thinking it is good! Will have it tested again in 48 hours to see if it will double.


----------



## SpringerS

Is anyone else getting excited? I'm mostly feeling terror of something going wrong but every so often I realise this amazing feeling of happiness and contentment has crept up on me. And on two mornings since I've found out I've woken up with a feeling of OMG! I'm going to be someone's _mother_! I can't get my head around that at all.


----------



## booflebump

Springer - I swing from very excited to terrified! Had awful stomach cramps earlier on today, but it turns out it was just an upset stomach, but I was in a right old pickle about it!

sk - if it's just your booking appointment, your OH probably won't need to come

xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

myvirgoways said:


> Just got my HCG back! 148 at 15DPO. How does this sound? I'm thinking it is good! Will have it tested again in 48 hours to see if it will double.

so happy for you!! they wont even take my blood so i cant know my levels! i will be 9 weeks when i get blood done.. i am so anxious!!

i dont know much about numbers but my fingers are crossed for u :hugs:


----------



## silver_penny

Can you change my date from the 5th to the 4th? Apparently the one calculator I used didn't account for Leap Day :dohh:

I'm feeling pretty good symptom wise. Extreme hunger at times, some emotional instability, and occasional nausea (no vomitting though). And even though I am eating us out of house and home, I've still lost 7 lbs in the last two weeks :dohh:


----------



## Thaynes

I'm due on the 12th of November.


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies! :hi: I feel like I'm brand new to BNB because I haven't posted on here since my son was born ten months ago! And here I am starting all over again! 

How old are you? 25
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 3rd from est date of conception
What # child is this for you? 3rd pregnancy, one angel baby and one earthly angel :) 
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? NO clue but i feel exactly the same as I did with my last pregnancy so maybe boy? 
Are you finding out the gender? Oh yes I am so impatient 
How many months were you TTC? Over a year with our son dean including our miscarriage, ONE DAY not trying for this surprise blessing haha but we are overjoyed nonetheless... :) 
Still feeling incredibly nervous ugh I hate waiting for that first ultrasound, it's so reassuring .. Sticky dust to all for our little ones to stay put and grow big and pudgy bellies!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay, so I have an appt next Tuesday the 13th. I'll only be 6 weeks but he wants to see me. Today, I napped when I should have eaten so then I woke up feeling yucky. I was kinda sick to my stomach and knew I needed to eat to feel better. Lesson learned: Never stop eating. Lol :)


----------



## MommyH

myvirgoways said:


> Hi ladies! Just found out I'm pregnant again after a chemical pregnancy in late December. Anxiously awaiting the results of my first beta test today. Think I'm due November 12 based on ovulation!

Yay we are due date buddies!! Congrats :)


----------



## Coleey

My midwife appointment has been moved to the 14th March. :) 

Welcome and congratulations to the new ladies! :flower: xx


----------



## Ilikecake

I can't stop eating :cake::munch::pizza::lolly::drool: :haha:

It's my little boys first birthday today, time has gone so quick!!


----------



## Sal85

time movng so so slowly this moring. got my scan at 11. never been so nervous in all my life.


----------



## bumpyyride

anyone getting AF like cramps on and off?? I keep getting these slight cramps and its making me a nervous wreck!!

i'm jumping off to the loo every time i feel a twinge to check for any spotting / bleeding...


----------



## booflebump

Good luck Sal :hugs:

Happy 1st Birthday to your little one ilikecake :cake:

xxx


----------



## bumpyyride

Ilikecake said:


> I can't stop eating :cake::munch::pizza::lolly::drool: :haha:
> 
> It's my little boys first birthday today, time has gone so quick!!

happy bday to ur little guy!


----------



## mellllly

bumpyyride said:


> anyone getting AF like cramps on and off?? I keep getting these slight cramps and its making me a nervous wreck!!
> 
> i'm jumping off to the loo every time i feel a twinge to check for any spotting / bleeding...

Try not to worry, it's just your uterus stretching around


----------



## Coleey

Ilikecake said:


> I can't stop eating :cake::munch::pizza::lolly::drool: :haha:
> 
> It's my little boys first birthday today, time has gone so quick!!

Happy birthday to your little man! :)

Good luck Sal :hugs:

Don't worry bumpy, it's normal :) xx


----------



## skweek35

booflebump said:


> Springer - I swing from very excited to terrified! Had awful stomach cramps earlier on today, but it turns out it was just an upset stomach, but I was in a right old pickle about it!
> 
> sk - if it's just your booking appointment, your OH probably won't need to come
> 
> xxx

Thanks so much ladies. 
I'm the same - swing between excited and terrified (more for the birth than anything else)


----------



## Sal85

woo hoo, scan was good, everything there and thankfully in the right place, also could just see a little flicker of a heartbeat.:happydance:
so relieved but now anxiously waiting for follow up scan on 26th


Happy 1st Birthday to your little one ilikecake


----------



## skweek35

Fab news Sal!!! Bet you are over the moon and :cloud9: to have seen the heartbeat!! 

I get my early scan in 2 weeks time - Can't wait for it


----------



## lovealittle1

Sal85 - how exciting you got to see your little bean and a hb :happydance:

Silver-penny - any advise for nursing during pregnancy? So far it is going well but I am sooo tired all.the.time!


----------



## myvirgoways

MommyH said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just found out I'm pregnant again after a chemical pregnancy in late December. Anxiously awaiting the results of my first beta test today. Think I'm due November 12 based on ovulation!
> 
> Yay we are due date buddies!! Congrats :)Click to expand...

Awesome! How are you feeling so far? Any symptoms? Have you had your levels checked yet?


----------



## gaiagirl

Thats awesome Sal85! You must feel so relieved!


----------



## myvirgoways

bumpyyride said:


> anyone getting AF like cramps on and off?? I keep getting these slight cramps and its making me a nervous wreck!!
> 
> i'm jumping off to the loo every time i feel a twinge to check for any spotting / bleeding...

Me too. I woke up today and they were stronger than they were yesterday, but seem to have died down now. I think it's normal?


----------



## silver_penny

lovealittle1 said:


> Sal85 - how exciting you got to see your little bean and a hb :happydance:
> 
> Silver-penny - any advise for nursing during pregnancy? So far it is going well but I am sooo tired all.the.time!

Remember to drink lots of water! Being tired is normal for someone who is nursing and pregnant, it will get better in second tri. Eat lots of healthy food like oatmeal, dark leafy greens, iron-rich foods (such as red meat). Nipple tenderness is also common in first tri (as well as nursing aversion) you can try calming visualisation to help with this. :thumbup: I nursed through my second pregnancy and am now tandem nursing during this pregnancy. Its still hard to believe I might have three little nurslings in 8 months' time.


----------



## booflebump

Amazing news Sal, chuffed for you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mellllly

Aww Im glad your sca went well!


----------



## CAValleygirl

So happy your scan went well!

Let's talk symptoms ladies... Any new ones? I don't have any, except for my AF cramps, which get really bad in the middle of the night, when I end up just needing to go #2. It's the strangest thing.


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz on the new BFP's and glad everythng loked goo sal and happy 1st birthday to ur lil guy ilovecake!!


----------



## myvirgoways

CAValleygirl said:


> So happy your scan went well!
> 
> Let's talk symptoms ladies... Any new ones? I don't have any, except for my AF cramps, which get really bad in the middle of the night, when I end up just needing to go #2. It's the strangest thing.

Just cramps here too! I woke up today and they were kind of bad, but since have pretty much gone away. A few twinges here and there! When I had a chemical pregnancy in December, my boobs were so sore and so full! But with this one, they don't hurt AT ALL! I'm OK with that. :)


----------



## Cridge

CAValleygirl said:


> Let's talk symptoms ladies... Any new ones? I don't have any, except for my AF cramps, which get really bad in the middle of the night, when I end up just needing to go #2. It's the strangest thing.

My symptoms seem to really come and go - and seem to be less intense than they were a week ago. :shrug: I hope that's nothing to worry about, seeing as they're still there. I started out having constant achiness/cramping, but that seems to have gone almost completely. Sore boobs and nipples come and go, as does the bulging. I still get the feeling that I've pulled a muscle near my uterus every once in a while, but not as often as before. I'm hungry allll the time and need to drink a ton to stay hydrated.


----------



## skweek35

Try the aweful taste in my mouth!!! 
almost like - you wake up after having a really rough night out on the town and forgot to brush my teeth before I went to bed!! 
its that nasty taste that reminds you of the night before!! URGH!! 

How do I get rid of it??


----------



## bubblej23

so happy your scan went well sal, and happy 1st birthday to ilovecake's lil one :)

so im just off the phone to my doctors and i have a doc app for next wed 14th to be transferred over to the midwife, hoping i will get an early scan this time after 2 mmc's i just want to know all is hopefully ok this time round,

as for symptoms the odd cramp here n there, tired and slightly tender boobs,
trying to think positive but still cannot get excited yet
hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## laney_bump

Hiya... Just a quick one. I'm a bit confused. With my current dates I have gone by my lmp which was the 30 January and makes my due date 5th November. I ovulated 4 days late and if I go by ff my due date would be 9th NOvemeber. I have been doing my cb digitals which was 2-3 on Sunday. It should be 3+ yesterday if I go by my lmp but today its still 2-3. Feels like I should be going by my ovulation dates?? What do you think? If I do go by my ovulation dates it should say 3+ on Saturday xx


----------



## booflebump

Go by your ovulation dates - it counts from conception. But don't get too hung up on seeing the 3+

Sypmtoms wise - I'm very, very tired, on off sore boobs and very tender/sensitive nipples and nausea on and off during the day

xxx


----------



## laney_bump

booflebump said:


> Go by your ovulation dates - it counts from conception. But don't get too hung up on seeing the 3+
> 
> Sypmtoms wise - I'm very, very tired, on off sore boobs and very tender/sensitive nipples and nausea on and off during the day
> 
> xxx

That's for that :) I'm having all the symptoms your having too as well as just being a bit achey in my lower back :) xxx


----------



## skweek35

Hey Laney - how you doing? 

I too would go by OV date. 

I'm feeling really crampy esp on the right side (the side I OVed from this month)FXed its not an eptopic! feeling rather tender on that side at the mo. If the cramping gets any worse I will get DF to take me to A&E.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my only symptoms is a sore tail bone that reaches out to my right side hip. hurts to sit sometimes? anyone ever had this? i am 5 weeks.


----------



## theclarks8687

oohhh the heartburn sucks today and the start of what I am betting is about to be a bad bout a ms....been fighting both all day


----------



## myvirgoways

Anyone else feel a little oozy in the head? Just the slightest bit dizzy or light headed? Or maybe my brain feels so tired? LOL


----------



## ashleywalton

myvirgoways said:


> Anyone else feel a little oozy in the head? Just the slightest bit dizzy or light headed? Or maybe my brain feels so tired? LOL

Yes, I noticed I get a little dizzy when I stand up and walk a few steps...I have to make myself slow down.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh yes i get dizzy too! not enough to like fall down but i def. get up slower and i have m&ms on hands when i go out etc and cold water...


----------



## Ilikecake

I get extremely dizzy and shaky :( I have to eat something every half an hour or so otherwise I get to passing out point. I may go see the doctor about it today

ETA- thankyou for my LOs birthday wishes


----------



## auntylolo

myvirgoways said:


> Anyone else feel a little oozy in the head? Just the slightest bit dizzy or light headed? Or maybe my brain feels so tired? LOL

Can you get your blood pressure checked? Mine was right at the lower end of normal last time I was pg, and I had to take time getting up otherwise I'd go all woozy:wacko:


----------



## mellllly

6 weeks today!!! Only 34 weeks until 1st November hehe

I'm also feeling dizzy when I stand up or turn too quickly,


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok, this could be totally non-pregnancy related but my ankle is so sore I can barely walk! I know the hormone relaxin loosens a lot of joints, I wonder if that's whats going on? So weird...

So far, lots of gagging but havent actually been sick! Hope it stays that way...


----------



## nicoley

Yaah mellly..happy 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Coleey

Happy 6 weeks Melly and Nicoley! :flower: xx


----------



## Ilikecake

I cannot stop eating, so freakin' hungry. Please tell me i'm not the only one...I actually could eat a horse.


----------



## nicoley

I feel starving constantly but then queasy to...not particularily liking the looks of some food but need to fill that hunger with something...


----------



## auntylolo

Same here, so hungry, but I don't know what I want:shrug: I'm eating a lot of toast just to keep the nausea away :sick:


----------



## Cridge

Me too - hungry all the time. But the pipes have slowed down so I'm feeling huge and trying to curb the eating. :sick:


----------



## SpringerS

I feel like that too. Perpetually hungry with no desire for anything and I feel incredibly sick after eating but also incredibly sick if I don't eat. I've also completely gone off anything sweet. I had an omelette and toast for lunch and thought I was going to be sick halfway through it. Then I had to sit very, very still for ages after it so I wouldn't be sick. Then as soon as the nausea fades the hunger comes back.

But today was a bit different in that I suddenly got my first craving. A mug of hot Marmite drink. I had to go to two shops to find it and was starting to panic in Tesco when I couldn't see it anywhere. I was literally shaking with need for it. Once I found it I relaxed and made my way home to drink it. Hopefully I'll feel like having it on toast in the morning for breakfast as that's the meal I find hardest to eat.

The best thing about the craving is that Marmite is packed with things a pregnant woman needs. It's loaded with folic acid, riboflavin, iron and B vitamins. So I guess my body needed some of those things for baby building and sent me out to get it.


----------



## Cridge

SpringerS - My sweet tooth has completely disappeared as well! I was struggling with it for a couple of months, but I don't want anything sweet right now, which is great!!


----------



## myvirgoways

Ahhh relief! Just got my hcg levels back. Second time I had tested, Tuesday was 148 and today is 354!!!!!!!


----------



## booflebump

Fab news myvirgoways.

I think I had a craving today - beans with pork sausages in a tortilla wrap :dohh:


----------



## sabrinamarie

Sabrina
Im 21 years old.
Expected due date is November 11th 2012, figured it out from last menstrual cycle.
This will be child #2 for me, my first Bridgette was born December 2010 .
have no idea whether its a girl or boy this time.
We will be trying to fing the gender out this time, last time Bridgette wouldnt let us see, so it was a surprise.
We were trying to conceive for 4 months.


----------



## nicoley

I want french fries and gravy thats it..


----------



## laney_bump

skweek35 said:


> Hey Laney - how you doing?
> 
> I too would go by OV date.
> 
> I'm feeling really crampy esp on the right side (the side I OVed from this month)FXed its not an eptopic! feeling rather tender on that side at the mo. If the cramping gets any worse I will get DF to take me to A&E.

Hiya Hun.. I'm feeling great ta. Still got all my symptoms on and off but the cramps have eased off. I'm getting twinges on the sides where my ovarys are and also in the middle of my lower tummy both sides :/ trying not to worry thou as had no sever pain just cant wait until the 28th to make sure everything's okay :) I wouldn't worry about cramps Hun it may jus be everything getting ready for baby to grow :) did you have an appointment today? How did you get on? xxx


----------



## skweek35

laney_bump said:


> Hiya Hun.. I'm feeling great ta. Still got all my symptoms on and off but the cramps have eased off. I'm getting twinges on the sides where my ovarys are and also in the middle of my lower tummy both sides :/ trying not to worry thou as had no sever pain just cant wait until the 28th to make sure everything's okay :) I wouldn't worry about cramps Hun it may jus be everything getting ready for baby to grow :) did you have an appointment today? How did you get on? xxx

Hi hun, 
I'm well thanks, Was really tired all day! Still dont know how I have managed to stay awake till now. 

No midwife appointment was meant to be yesterday, but got a call from her at lunch time to say they have a new receptionist and she was not meant to book me in yet. Booked my 10 week appointment - 10th April - which is perfect as I'm on school holidays then. 

Same old symptoms here - sore bbs, tired and nasty taste in my mouth!! oh and the occasional cramps.


----------



## mellllly

You too nicoley!!!!!

I'm
Constantly hungry too!!


----------



## lovealittle1

I'm excited we are going to tell our parents this weekend! 

I am so bloated and :blush: not as regular as I used to be. Same as last pregnancy. I am trying to hold off to 10 weeks before i tell work but am pretty sure I am going to show very early this time. My pants already feel snug and because I am so tiny there is nowhere to hide it. 

So excited that after this baby I get to be a sahm or possibly a wahm. I'll be finishing work early this time round as well. I can stop working 8 weeks before edd and if i add on holidays I can probably finish I'm August :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

I took DS swimming today and feel like everyone could see I had a bump already! It's probably a bloat bump hehe


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh dinner was such a nightmare tonight! Feel queasy unless I eat, but don't feel like ANYTHING. Frustrating for poor DH too!!!


----------



## silver_penny

Anybody else lost weight since they found out they were pg? I've lost almost 8 lbs in the last two weeks, despite me eating everything in sight...:munch::pizza::lolly::toothpick:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i lost two pounds despite not being sick at all and being able to eat almost anything! strange?!


----------



## bumpyyride

wishfulmom2b said:


> i lost two pounds despite not being sick at all and being able to eat almost anything! strange?!

lost 2 pounds??!!! how on earth?? the only thing that's happening to me is gaining on my tummy! its so bloated!

Still have AF like cramps on and off and a funny queasy feeling the whole day


----------



## Alandsa

Hi everyone, Im pregnant and due on 21st November :) its my first cycle after a MC @ almost 6 weeks so I am very lucky to fall pregnant again and trying really hard not to be too scared :)

EDIT - sorry i wrote that in a rush and didnt see the request for a bit more info so here goes:

I dont want to put my name if that's okay just because I dont want to give away my privacy (hope you dont mind). I have just turned 30 years old and have been trying for our first baby for three months. We didnt have a clue what the whole TTC game was about in our first cycle and didnt use any guides except CM. Luckily on our second cycle we fell pregnant (i got the chart, OPK, Conceive Plus on the go lol) but miscarried around 5 weeks. Luckily I fell pregnant again a couple of weeks later :)

I would love to find out the gender, I believe that my MCd baby was a girl because of the dreams that I had when she went :( although this time Im not sure :) So for now he/she will be called Little Flump lol I am due on 21st November based on FF ovulation date

I must say that Im loving how organised this first post it :thumbup: Im also loving the 'gone but never forgotten' section. Im really glad you added that :)


----------



## booflebump

Welcome to the Sparklers :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

Losing weight.... we're all on the hcg diet! haha!! I lost a pound a day for 4 or 5 days but have seemed to maintain at this point. Bloating and not as regular as I used to be.


----------



## ashleywalton

lovealittle1 said:


> I'm excited we are going to tell our parents this weekend!
> 
> I am so bloated and :blush: not as regular as I used to be. Same as last pregnancy. I am trying to hold off to 10 weeks before i tell work but am pretty sure I am going to show very early this time. My pants already feel snug and because I am so tiny there is nowhere to hide it.
> 
> So excited that after this baby I get to be a sahm or possibly a wahm. I'll be finishing work early this time round as well. I can stop working 8 weeks before edd and if i add on holidays I can probably finish I'm August :happydance:

I read your post and felt the same as you...I am really bloated and not regular anymore either. I am tiny too and so I already look like I have a baby bump and I cannot wear my normal clothes. Luckily I am a SAHM so I basically am in sweats already. That's great that you'll get so much time off before your EDD. :)


----------



## bbygurl719

welcome to the sparklers!! Cridge let us know how ur san went today?


----------



## myvirgoways

Cridge said:


> Losing weight.... we're all on the hcg diet! haha!! I lost a pound a day for 4 or 5 days but have seemed to maintain at this point. Bloating and not as regular as I used to be.

Is it OK to try to lose weight during the first part of pregnancy by light exercise and eating better? It would be best if I could lose 15 pounds before having the baby!!


----------



## Cridge

light exercise and eating better is best when you're first pregnant (and of course, all the way through)!! If you happen to lose a few pounds by doing so, that's perfectly okay as long as you're getting in enough calories.

bbygurl - thanks! my u/s is in about an hour and I'm so, so nervous!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Cridge said:


> light exercise and eating better is best when you're first pregnant (and of course, all the way through)!! If you happen to lose a few pounds by doing so, that's perfectly okay as long as you're getting in enough calories.
> 
> bbygurl - thanks! my u/s is in about an hour and I'm so, so nervous!!

Good luck! Let us know how it goes!! :)


----------



## Cridge

It wasn't great. :cry:

We found an intrauterine gestational sac, but it was tiny. We took more blood work today and I go back in a week for another u/s and blood work. I've read stories of this happening, so I have a *little* hope, but honestly, not much at this point. My doc was very optimistic, but I think she has to be, right?

Also, my right ovary was HUGE. It's almost 10mm (typical is around 2) and I have 2 40mm cysts and a bunch 20-30mm. My doc doesn't seem too worried about it - hopefully it'll work it's way back to normal. I'm worried though that if this pregnancy doesn't work out, it may be our last chance.

So, we'll see with my beta from today, but I'm not very hopeful about it. :cry:


----------



## myvirgoways

Cridge said:


> It wasn't great. :cry:
> 
> We found an intrauterine gestational sac, but it was tiny. We took more blood work today and I go back in a week for another u/s and blood work. I've read stories of this happening, so I have a *little* hope, but honestly, not much at this point. My doc was very optimistic, but I think she has to be, right?
> 
> Also, my right ovary was HUGE. It's almost 10mm (typical is around 2) and I have 2 40mm cysts and a bunch 20-30mm. My doc doesn't seem too worried about it - hopefully it'll work it's way back to normal. I'm worried though that if this pregnancy doesn't work out, it may be our last chance.
> 
> So, we'll see with my beta from today, but I'm not very hopeful about it. :cry:

So sorry Cridge, but stay positive! You never know!!! :hugs:


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm sorry Cridge, but you're still SO early, right??


----------



## gaiagirl

Cridge you are SO early! Have you had an U/S this soon before? I wouldn't imagine there's much to see! 

I think super early scans are often more stress than they're worth because I have heard this from other women before who went on to have very healthy pregnancies!

It is too soon to be worried! Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## booflebump

It's still so very early cridge - sometimes at this stage you can't see anything, so don't be too despondent just yet :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

Thanks girls. Yes, it is early. I had an u/s done at the same time with my son and we saw a much larger sac and yolk sac with him. I probably wouldn't be as worried except that my hcg started out gang-buster and quickly slowed down (went from 16 hour doubling time, to 31 hours to 50 hours in the course of a week). I'm getting another hcg result tonight and that should tell me a lot, I think.


----------



## Thaynes

:hugs: You never know what can happen. Stay hopeful.


----------



## lovealittle1

So sorry Cridge. Sending lots of positive vibes for you and your beanie.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

sorry cridge... sending luck your way!


----------



## gaiagirl

OK, awkward question but have many of you been super constipated?! This is not an issue I deal with often, so it's very *ahem* hard for me. Not only is it uncomfortable but I think I also irrationally worry about the effect of straining...on the little bean. I know it won't actually cause harm but I can't yelp but worry!

Plus it just plain sucks!


----------



## theclarks8687

gaiagirl said:


> OK, awkward question but have many of you been super constipated?! This is not an issue I deal with often, so it's very *ahem* hard for me. Not only is it uncomfortable but I think I also irrationally worry about the effect of straining...on the little bean. I know it won't actually cause harm but I can't yelp but worry!
> 
> Plus it just plain sucks!

Lol trust me you are not alone on that. Have you talked to ur doc about what you can take?


----------



## booflebump

I'm having the opposite problem. Make sure you are getting plenty fluids in to you (2 litres) and plenty fibre. Citrus fruits can also help, and prune juice too xxx


----------



## Cridge

gaiagirl - definitely! I drink a TON of water, and that doesn't seem to help me. Try lots of apples - that seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## CAValleygirl

I am totally constipated AND gassy!! Quite the combo, huh?? :)

Cridge- any update??


----------



## Cridge

Yes! Thanks for asking! I'm so happy right now! I realized :dohh: that my u/s with my son was actually 5w6d and my hcg was probably around 10,000. I had thought that the u/s with him was exactly 5w2d, which is what I was yesterday, so I fully expected to see the same thing on screen. I also expected an hcg count of around 3000 yesterday. 

Well, my hcg came back as 3174 with a doubling time of 46.81 hours, which is down from my last check (50.something hours)! Once I realized that yesterday's u/s was 4 days earlier than what I expected to see, I have no problems with what I saw on screen!

Things seem to be progressing well and I'm excited for another u/s next Friday!! I can't believe I caused so much stress for me and dh because I had my dates off. :dohh:


----------



## booflebump

Glad things are looking more positive Cridge x


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm so happy that things are going well!

I have 8 days until my scan, and now I'm starting to really worry if something isn't going the way it should. I mean, minus my somewhat sore bb's and constipation, and being a bit more tired than normal, I've got nothing!!

I need to get my mind off of it! Each day feels like a YEAR!


----------



## myvirgoways

Cridge said:


> Yes! Thanks for asking! I'm so happy right now! I realized :dohh: that my u/s with my son was actually 5w6d and my hcg was probably around 10,000. I had thought that the u/s with him was exactly 5w2d, which is what I was yesterday, so I fully expected to see the same thing on screen. I also expected an hcg count of around 3000 yesterday.
> 
> Well, my hcg came back as 3174 with a doubling time of 46.81 hours, which is down from my last check (50.something hours)! Once I realized that yesterday's u/s was 4 days earlier than what I expected to see, I have no problems with what I saw on screen!
> 
> Things seem to be progressing well and I'm excited for another u/s next Friday!! I can't believe I caused so much stress for me and dh because I had my dates off. :dohh:

I'm so happy to hear this!!!! Yay yay yay yaaaayyyy!!!!:happydance:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have convinced myself something is wrong. every post i see with people saying they have no symptoms they always have atleast something, somewhat sore nipples, little nausea etc. i have nothingg. i honestly feel much better now then before i found out. i am searching for anything and theres nothing.

i dont even want to go to my scan which is still 5 weeks away...


----------



## gaiagirl

So sorry for the losses, pregnancy is really a very vulnerable thing to put yourself through. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks for the advice! I have been doing all of those things, but I will step it up even more. Today is a bit better, so hopefully I can get it under control!

So, have many of you ladies told very close friends? I will be 6 weeks Monday (or already am depending how you date it) and our closest friends are coming over tonight. I haven't seen them since the day after we found out and we didn't tell them because we weren't ready. However, I think tonight we will and I am so nervous! I would talk to my friend about a loss if that happened, but it still freaks me out when I share the news. 

Have you all told many people? How many weeks until you feel comfortable sharing with close friends/family?

PS Took another test today and the test line was insanely dark immediately and WAY darker than the control, lol.


----------



## skweek35

Hi gaiagirl - 
I've told a few people at work but that was only because I had to - I have some rather vunerable chn in my class and needed the support of my assistances and deputy head. 
Other than them, its on a need to know basis. 
I would be very happy to tell my in-laws yesterday - they are lovely and really laid back. Mother-in-law had a really late miscarriage with twins - I think she was almost 7 months. But that was back in the early 70's. 
My mother on the other hand - is an emotion wreck!!! She will just get sooooo over excited and want to tell the entire world - whether she knows someone or not they will be told!! I wouldnt mind telling my dad either - he will be so proud to be a granddad again!
I also cant tell more people at work at the mo as we have just heard that there needs to be a redundancy before the end of the school year. 
So for those reasons I might even have to wait till about 14 weeks before saying to anyone else. 

Oh I also did another test this morning - IC 2nd line came up super dark even before the test line showed up and the CD digi - showed a result within a minute. Last week I had to wait for about 3 minutes to get how many weeks. Pregnant came up within a minute last week.


----------



## mellllly

Im sure over here if you book a private scan they dont do it until you are 6/7 weeks
Fot the ladies having no symptoms, please do not worry everyone is different
With my other 2 I had sore boobies, this time nothing
The other 2 I felt a bit off (no sickness), this time the same but only twice so far


----------



## lovealittle1

Great news cridge :happydance:

We have told close family so far. We will only tell people that we would be comfortable sharing news of a loss with.


----------



## myvirgoways

wishfulmom2b said:


> i have convinced myself something is wrong. every post i see with people saying they have no symptoms they always have atleast something, somewhat sore nipples, little nausea etc. i have nothingg. i honestly feel much better now then before i found out. i am searching for anything and theres nothing.
> 
> i dont even want to go to my scan which is still 5 weeks away...

Wishful--I am spazzing myself out today too! I went to the potty last night in the middle of the night and noticed the slightest spec of orange and for sure thought I am miscarrying. I checked this morning and nothing yet. Then I was thinking I don't really feel crampy anymore and I don't seem to notice that dizziness feeling I had anymore either. Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## gaiagirl

So for the past 24 hours I have had the craziest lower abdomen pain/cramps on and off. No spotting at all, but it still freaks me out! It effected my sleep quality and definitely woke me up so it's pretty painful, although not unbearable. 

From what ive read it is probably uterine stretching, but it is stressing me out! I guess it could be from constipation but I did manage to go twice yesterday.

Anyone else had this!?


----------



## CAValleygirl

I have had cramping and lower back pain for over two weeks now. It comes and goes, but is pretty consistent. No bleeding, though. I wake up every night around 3 b/c of it and can't get to bed so it has to be strong enough. 

Speaking of symptoms, other than the cramping, most of my other symptoms have gone away today. I mean I'm tired, but that's because I was up all night and woke up early. I read somewhere that symptoms will just come and go so I am hoping that that is the case.


----------



## bbygurl719

How is everyone today? I just wanted to say a year ago today i got my :bfp: i cant believe its been a year..


----------



## myvirgoways

CAValleygirl said:


> I have had cramping and lower back pain for over two weeks now. It comes and goes, but is pretty consistent. No bleeding, though. I wake up every night around 3 b/c of it and can't get to bed so it has to be strong enough.
> 
> Speaking of symptoms, other than the cramping, most of my other symptoms have gone away today. I mean I'm tired, but that's because I was up all night and woke up early. I read somewhere that symptoms will just come and go so I am hoping that that is the case.

I'm glad to know symptoms can come and go and that is completely normal! I'm so much of a worrier! Today I've felt the cramps again then they go away for a bit. I never ever thought that trying to have a baby would be so stressful!


----------



## Mypreciouskid

Name(just first)? Heidi
How old are you? turned 34 the day I got my BFP!
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 11/10/2012, based on LMP
What # child is this for you? #4
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? girl
Are you finding out the gender? Yes
How many months were you TTC? We tried for a couple months last summer and then just went to NTNP, and surprise!


----------



## booflebump

Welcome to the sparklers! x


----------



## LilyTTC

Name(just first)? Heather

How old are you? 21
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 8th. From my lmp
What # child is this for you? Baby number 1!
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I feel like it's a girl.
Are you finding out the gender? Yes.
How many months were you TTC? 2.


----------



## bumpyyride

gaiagirl said:


> So for the past 24 hours I have had the craziest lower abdomen pain/cramps on and off. No spotting at all, but it still freaks me out! It effected my sleep quality and definitely woke me up so it's pretty painful, although not unbearable.
> 
> From what ive read it is probably uterine stretching, but it is stressing me out! I guess it could be from constipation but I did manage to go twice yesterday.
> 
> Anyone else had this!?

yep...i have had it.....continuous dull pains on some days and sharp stabbing pain on 2 days.....no bleeds tho.........spoke to my FS about it and he did not seem too concerned....u should be fine


----------



## bumpyyride

So i had my 6 week scan on Sunday.....FS could see a tiny fetal pole and slight flutter of heartbeat (he's not too sure about the heartbeat as yet)

He has prescribed HCG 5000 shots twice a week and scan again after 7 days i.e. 7th week........I am a little upset about the HCG shots coz he has not tested my HCG levels for past 10 days and still is prescribing additional HCG....i really want this to go the most natural way as possible but he just keeps pumping me with medication:cry:

Does anyone feel the same as me on this topic or am i being unreasonable?? I just wish he would call me back in 2 weeks time instead of 1 week for the scan coz it really is too early to see a heartbeat right??


----------



## Ilikecake

I feel so sick :( I have my first driving lesson this morning too which is not good as my lovely little toddler has been up since 5 :sleep:


----------



## booflebump

Ilikecake said:


> I feel so sick :( I have my first driving lesson this morning too which is not good as my lovely little toddler has been up since 5 :sleep:

My sickness is starting to kick in too :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

LilyTTC said:


> Name(just first)? Heather
> 
> How old are you? 21
> Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 8th. From my lmp
> What # child is this for you? Baby number 1!
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I feel like it's a girl.
> Are you finding out the gender? Yes.
> How many months were you TTC? 2.

Welcome to the sparklers xxx


----------



## bubblej23

hi ladies hope we are all well,
i had to change my doctors app from wed to today as i went to the toilet yesterday morning and when i wiped there was brown discharge its not happened again since and ive not really had much pain just the odd cramp here and there so hoping the doctor will refer me for an early scan to make sure everything is hopefully ok, im terrified but trying to stay positive x


----------



## booflebump

bubblej23 said:


> hi ladies hope we are all well,
> i had to change my doctors app from wed to today as i went to the toilet yesterday morning and when i wiped there was brown discharge its not happened again since and ive not really had much pain just the odd cramp here and there so hoping the doctor will refer me for an early scan to make sure everything is hopefully ok, im terrified but trying to stay positive x

Try not to worry, a little brown blood can be normal :hugs: Hope the doc can help xxx


----------



## alamaya

Name(just first)?
Sarah

How old are you?
28

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
12th by ov guess 6th by stupid docs workings

What # child is this for you?
2nd

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
Girl

Are you finding out the gender?
Yes 

How many months were you TTC?
Wasnt really told only ivf for us so after birth of daughter we just didnt use contraception.


----------



## morri

Name(just first)?morri
How old are you?26
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?16th different calculators using my ov date.(my LMP would set me at 5 weeks 5 ..)
What # child is this for you? 1
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? boy
Are you finding out the gender?yes
How many months were you TTC?ntnp 4 ttc 12


----------



## Cridge

bumpyyride - I agree with you. I would try to stay as non-medicated as possible. But if your doc thinks it's for the best, then hopefully he's right. Do you think he hasn't taken your blood hcg because of the shots? I would guess it wouldn't be accurate. Was your original blood hcg really low and that's why you're getting the shots? 

As far as maybe seeing the hb at 6w1d, that's perfectly normal. I think if you saw any flutter at all that's pretty early, so I wouldn't be worried about it at all! By next week you should definitely be able to see a hb though.


----------



## morri

Btw , I spoke to my oh and said we# won't tell any body yet alright?
My oh mere hours later phoning his best buddy for watching the 6 nations rugby told him straight away- the same with his 2 work colleagues that were at the rugby watching.
and he phoned his parents on skype and told them already too. :rofl:


----------



## bbygurl719

Welcome to the Sparklers!! If anyone has any appts/scans booked let me kno and ill add them to the front page!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I have my first scan on the 19th (my 6 week scan).


----------



## Cridge

I have my 2nd u/s on the 16th.


----------



## Ilikecake

morri said:


> Btw , I spoke to my oh and said we# won't tell any body yet alright?
> My oh mere hours later phoning his best buddy for watching the 6 nations rugby told him straight away- the same with his 2 work colleagues that were at the rugby watching.
> and he phoned his parents on skype and told them already too. :rofl:

Awww he's all excited :lol: I love it when men get excited over babies and pregnancy

Mine is still ignoring the fact :growlmad:


----------



## morri

aw shame. 

I just made my first appointment too, it is on friday :D (16/03)


----------



## bbygurl719

CAValleygirl ur scan is the day my baby girl is 4 months.. updated all the dates!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi, 
My booking in appointment with the midwife is Apirl 10th. Still need to call to make an appointment for the 6 week scan. Will most likely be booking that on Wednesday. Will let you know when that scan is.


----------



## bubblej23

back from the doctors shes booked me in for an early scan this wed 14th i should be 6+5 going due to brown discharge yesterday morning and 2 previous MMC's , wish me luck :/ xx


----------



## mellllly

Evenig ladies! Hope your all well, 
all the cramping type pains are all normal so please ty not to worry

Welcome newbies!!

I am full of cold :( and I mean full of it - it doesnt normally affect me but I guess being preggers and having 2 kids is taking its toll haha


----------



## bumpyyride

Cridge said:


> bumpyyride - I agree with you. I would try to stay as non-medicated as possible. But if your doc thinks it's for the best, then hopefully he's right. Do you think he hasn't taken your blood hcg because of the shots? I would guess it wouldn't be accurate. Was your original blood hcg really low and that's why you're getting the shots?
> 
> As far as maybe seeing the hb at 6w1d, that's perfectly normal. I think if you saw any flutter at all that's pretty early, so I wouldn't be worried about it at all! By next week you should definitely be able to see a hb though.

hey Cridge...he did take blood for hcg twice before....it was 261.98 at 12 dpo and 1578 at 16 dpo (1st march).......he said that it was ok when he saw the results.....that's it...no more blood work post this....just scans at 5 week (showing gestational sac) and at 6 week. He could have tested for hcg before giving the shots.....i just hope i get to see the hb next sunday (7 week scan)

Oh and he even prescribed me baby asprin...any clue why? I have no idea why i need baby asprin now?:shrug:


----------



## ginny83

bubblej23 said:


> back from the doctors shes booked me in for an early scan this wed 14th i should be 6+5 going due to brown discharge yesterday morning and 2 previous MMC's , wish me luck :/ xx

Good luck bubble!


----------



## ginny83

I got booked in for my first midwife appointment - 2nd May. Seems like such a long time away!

Oh I threw up while I was getting a blood test done this moring :( Lucky the nurse was having trouble finding a vein and had to stop anyway, which gave me a chance to run to the bathroom. 

I never use to have problems with blood tests before, but the last few I've had they nurse has always had to dig around for ages. My mum said a tip was to make sure you drink lots of water before having one - helps the nurse to find a vein. So I'll have to try that for next time and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## bumpyyride

bubblej23 said:


> back from the doctors shes booked me in for an early scan this wed 14th i should be 6+5 going due to brown discharge yesterday morning and 2 previous MMC's , wish me luck :/ xx

LUCK!!!:hugs:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Ok I am starting to freak myself out.. I feel like my symptoms come and go. For example, I have been exhausted and today I am totally ok. Also, my boobs will be so sore and then not so much. Should I be worried??


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i heard symptoms coming and going is completely normal and to be expected. i have no symptoms yet at all so i think having them is a good sign!!


----------



## bumpyyride

CAValleygirl said:


> Ok I am starting to freak myself out.. I feel like my symptoms come and go. For example, I have been exhausted and today I am totally ok. Also, my boobs will be so sore and then not so much. Should I be worried??

having a complete lack of symptoms since yesterday night....no sore boobs....no nausea....slept exceptionally well.......i guess we have no option but to wait it out till our next Dr / midwife appointments


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i got 4 more weeks.. i'm hoping we are just lucky :)


----------



## morri

I haven't had any nausea yet - just some weird feeling close to. :haha: 
my boobs also come and go :haha:


----------



## ginny83

Not having symptoms all the time is totally normal I think. I don't have them all the time now and didn't with DS either.


----------



## morri

yea I guess so. Funnily I wasn't feeling that tired apart from now when I decided to have a quick afternoon nap and I feel much more tired than before :haha:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Thanks ladies... I slept horribly last night because of my cramps. They wrap around to my lower back and last for a good 10 minutes. Until they subside I basically find myself walking around my bedroom.

I also have lost all motivation to exercise, which is sooo strange for me as I essentially am obsessed with working out for approx ten years now. Maybe it's the lack of sleep or the cramping, who knows. It's just the LAST thing I want to do which I know isn't that good for me. Maybe the urge will come back later.


----------



## Cridge

bumpyyride - those hcg numbers are really good. has he given you any reason as to why you're getting the shots? that seems really odd to me. I don't know what the baby aspirin is for, but I've heard it's pretty common.

My symptoms come and go as well. My nausea is just starting and seems to come on a little more every day. I'll probably start puking in a week or two. :haha:


----------



## morri

By the way- I think this is a cool site :D

https://www.frauenarzt-dr-koehler.d..._Schwangerschaft/normale_schwangerschaft.html

It is a Gyn showing ultrasound pictures of the first weeks of a pregnancy :) (SSW means week of pregnancy)


----------



## bbygurl719

gaiagirl and ashley let us kno how ur appt goes!!


----------



## ashleywalton

I will. I don't go for another 4 hours, so I will update after I get back. :)

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## gaiagirl

I will too! I am excited but I don't think anything too interesting will happen, lol. Mostly just intake I am sure.

CAValleygirl - You sound like me Saturday night. I had the WORST sleep from cramps. I was 5w5d...

Feeling pretty gross right now, and had a bit of a whine to DH last night. I said to him that I didn't think pregnancy 'agreed' with me, because I am tired and lazy, feel nauseous on and off, have been constipated and then my skin just started breaking out!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ugh. I am sure it is normal, but I just feel like crap. :dohh:

I always said that when I got pregnant I wouldn't complain, I would just be grateful. So much for that, haha.


----------



## bubblej23

scan in 9 hours cant sleep, im a nervous wreck :(


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone. My appt went well. He basically confirmed that I am pregnant. :) I go back in 4 weeks on April 13th. He will send me for bloodwork after my appt, luckily its just next door to his office. :)

I have bad MS and am exhausted. I got home from my appt and took a nap...


----------



## gaiagirl

My Appt went well too! I was sent for bloodwork and had 8 (!) vials taken. Just ran through a lot of questions and gave me an idea of how things would go and which midwives I would be working with at the practice.

Ran into an old college classmate with her 3 week old at the office! That was a nice surprise.

Still feeling lazy and kind of crappy, and had some more cramps this afternoon. Tomorrow I need to get more done! And some exercise needs to happen, lol.


----------



## ashleywalton

gaiagirl said:


> My Appt went well too! I was sent for bloodwork and had 8 (!) vials taken. Just ran through a lot of questions and gave me an idea of how things would go and which midwives I would be working with at the practice.
> 
> Ran into an old college classmate with her 3 week old at the office! That was a nice surprise.
> 
> Still feeling lazy and kind of crappy, and had some more cramps this afternoon. Tomorrow I need to get more done! And some exercise needs to happen, lol.

Glad your appt went well. :) When do you go back?

I am ready to be in 2nd trimester so I can have my energy back. I have hardly done anything the past 2weeks...luckily my husband has been helping out a lot. I'm just soooo tired...


----------



## gaiagirl

Ashley - my next Appt is Apr 3 and I get to see the little bean!

I was just thanking my DH for yet another dinner he cooked as I moped around, lol.


----------



## ashleywalton

Aw! Sweet of your husband and sweet that you get to see the baby soon! It'll be at least 8 more weeks or so til I get to see mine. Excited for you!


----------



## bbygurl719

glad ur appts went well will add new dates to front page


----------



## CAValleygirl

Glad everyone's appt's went well!!


----------



## bumpyyride

CAValleygirl said:


> Thanks ladies... I slept horribly last night because of my cramps. They wrap around to my lower back and last for a good 10 minutes. Until they subside I basically find myself walking around my bedroom.
> 
> I also have lost all motivation to exercise, which is sooo strange for me as I essentially am obsessed with working out for approx ten years now. Maybe it's the lack of sleep or the cramping, who knows. It's just the LAST thing I want to do which I know isn't that good for me. Maybe the urge will come back later.

i don't know what to complain about anymore......yday i was cribbing about the cramps and nausea and today i'm cribbing coz i seem to have lost ALL symptoms....don't feel pregnant anymore

I just want to find a bed in my office so that I can lie down and go to sleep....have never felt so tired in ages!


----------



## bumpyyride

Cridge said:


> bumpyyride - those hcg numbers are really good. has he given you any reason as to why you're getting the shots? that seems really odd to me. I don't know what the baby aspirin is for, but I've heard it's pretty common.
> 
> My symptoms come and go as well. My nausea is just starting and seems to come on a little more every day. I'll probably start puking in a week or two. :haha:

no cridge....he offered no explanation....Dr's here are a snooty lot....for them its "my way or the highway"........

as for symptoms.......don't even get me started on my rant.....i'm cribbing half the time about nausea and sore boobs and cramps.....and when they are gone.....i'm cribbing that i don't have symptoms and obsessing that maybe i will miscarry:wacko:

i think that I will loose my mind in the entire process:haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i havent had any symptoms and i am complaining but i feel like if i get any i will freak! its a lose-lose ha!


----------



## bumpyyride

gaiagirl said:


> Ashley - my next Appt is Apr 3 and I get to see the little bean!
> 
> I was just thanking my DH for yet another dinner he cooked as I moped around, lol.

no scan yet? and here i have already been through 3 scans at week 4, 5 and 6....next scan at 7 weeks.....its really nail biting every week!! i really wish they were more spaced out so that i could have at least 1 relaxing week....

and 8 vials of blood?!! yikes! ur a seriously brave girl!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

wow all those scans! i dont get one until 10 weeks.. it will also be my first drs appt.


----------



## bumpyyride

wishfulmom2b said:


> wow all those scans! i dont get one until 10 weeks.. it will also be my first drs appt.

ever heard that too much of something can be bad??:haha: 

its actually better to get a late scan so that you can stop obsessing about the hb and fetal pole and yolk sac ..etc etc


----------



## morri

Not till ten weeks? What kind of doctor is that? . Only 2 days till mine :D


----------



## Ilikecake

12 weeks here!! :( boo.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah i heard 10 weeks is normal? maybe not..?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

bumpyyride said:


> wishfulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> wow all those scans! i dont get one until 10 weeks.. it will also be my first drs appt.
> 
> ever heard that too much of something can be bad??:haha:
> 
> its actually better to get a late scan so that you can stop obsessing about the hb and fetal pole and yolk sac ..etc etcClick to expand...

that is so true i just hope at 10 weeks everything is okay, because its a long wait and if 2+ months i find out theres anything wrong it will be devastating.. i am already so attached at 5 weeks, so in a month i cant even imagine..but trying to stay positive :)


----------



## morri

Well i am in Germany here so they have an early look here to see everything is in the correct position .


----------



## bubblej23

my beautiful baby blob was sooooo small and had an amazing heartbeat im so happy right now, now 12 week scan cant come quick enough, stay strong little bean xx
glad everyone's app's went well :)


----------



## morri

Great you had a good scan :D


----------



## Ilikecake

I've just been watching one born every minute and having a good old cry :rofl:


----------



## ginny83

Ilikecake said:


> I've just been watching one born every minute and having a good old cry :rofl:

I watched an old episode i had already seen yesterday and couldn't stop crying, I had to turn it off!


----------



## booflebump

Fab news bubble - was it an internal or external scan you got?

I can't stop crying at OBEM every minute either - hormones!


----------



## morri

I can't watch it within 'legal means' mhhh. and my pc is a slow toad anyway.


----------



## lovealittle1

wishfulmom2b said:


> wow all those scans! i dont get one until 10 weeks.. it will also be my first drs appt.

I only get 1 scan at 20 weeks!


----------



## Ilikecake

lovealittle1 said:


> wishfulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> wow all those scans! i dont get one until 10 weeks.. it will also be my first drs appt.
> 
> I only get 1 scan at 20 weeks!Click to expand...

Sod that!! :wacko: I'd be going out of my head


----------



## morri

Why that? They surely want to check the Heartbeat earlier?


----------



## bubblej23

booflebump said:


> Fab news bubble - was it an internal or external scan you got?
> 
> I can't stop crying at OBEM every minute either - hormones!

thanks, it was an external scan, if its ok i will put a pic up later :thumbup:


----------



## nicoley

In Canada they generally only give you the one scan at 20 weeks unless you are really uncertain of your dates...you will hear the hb on the Doppler and that's about it it...I could be wrong it has been a while since I have been pregnant...


----------



## CAValleygirl

Congrats bubble!


----------



## bubblej23

my 6 week bean :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, in Canada it is an anatomy scan at 18-20 weeks and an earlier dating scan if requested. I was offered a dating scan yesterday but declined, as I'll get to see the little bean in three weeks and I'd rather minimize the number of ultrasounds!

The whole pregnancy thing is such an exercise in faith, and I'm not a very faithful person so it is a very big growing opportunity for me! It's of course so worrying, but I really want to believe that everything is going perfectly in there and is going to be amazing! Positive thinking!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh I should mention that my scan in three weeks isn't official, my midwife has an US machine and is going to check on baby at my request :)


----------



## morri

Hellow little 6 week peanut :D.
Canada sounds really weird- but maybe they have updated it recently. How do they check on the developmental stuff otherwise?
I just had a look and here we've got at least 3 major scans(+ a first app scan) and then if you want some additional ones.


----------



## gaiagirl

Nope, what I just posted is the most recent policy in BC (or at least the region I live).

The 18-20 week scan check all major organs and development, before that it is difficult to really assess all of that. Theyll do more if medically indicated, but if not...you have to wait to meet the baby!

You can also pay for additional private ones though.


----------



## morri

Hm Interesting- I guess other countries other regulations :haha:


----------



## myvirgoways

gaiagirl said:


> Nope, what I just posted is the most recent policy in BC (or at least the region I live).
> 
> The 18-20 week scan check all major organs and development, before that it is difficult to really assess all of that. Theyll do more if medically indicated, but if not...you have to wait to meet the baby!
> 
> You can also pay for additional private ones though.

I bet that probably has to do with the national healthcare in Canada?


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, but healthcare policy in Canada is decided on province by province, so some things could be different in Alberta or Ontario or elsewhere. 

Even each region has different policies. My local area changed policy a few years ago and now will NOT tell the sex of the baby, you have to pay for a private scan for that!


----------



## myvirgoways

gaiagirl said:


> Yes, but healthcare policy in Canada is decided on province by province, so some things could be different in Alberta or Ontario or elsewhere.
> 
> Even each region has different policies. My local area changed policy a few years ago and now will NOT tell the sex of the baby, you have to pay for a private scan for that!

Really!?!? That would be terrible to have to pay to find out the sex. How much does that even cost?


----------



## silver_penny

You ladies might think it crazy, but I'm not planning on any scans. I didn't have any with my other two pregnancies and won't be having any this time. I also won't be using a doppler to find the heartbeat, so will have to wait until 14 weeks when you can hear the heartbeat with a fetoscope/stethoscope.


----------



## gaiagirl

silver_penny said:


> You ladies might think it crazy, but I'm not planning on any scans. I didn't have any with my other two pregnancies and won't be having any this time. I also won't be using a doppler to find the heartbeat, so will have to wait until 14 weeks when you can hear the heartbeat with a fetoscope/stethoscope.

I don't think that's crazy at all, just admirable! I don't think I could handle that though, I'm much too much of a nervous Nellie...maybe on a second pregnancy but this first time! I need some reassurance!

I'll probably just have the quick peek at 9wks and the anatomy scan at 18wks. After that just patience unless there's a medical reason!

I wont be paying for the additional one (it's 3D) and wont be finding out the sex. It's $100 though so not too bad if you want it.


----------



## P.Lily

Hello, I would love to join too.

Name:
Phaedra (P.Lily)

How old are you?
27

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
17 november

What # child is this for you?
This is my first

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
No idea, it's 50/50 haha!

Are you finding out the gender?
Definitely, I want to colour co-ordinate 

How many months were you TTC?
4 months


----------



## morri

Welcome P.Lily :)


----------



## keepholdingon

Name(just first)? Carly

How old are you? 27

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 21 based on LMP

What # child is this for you? 1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? no idea!!!

Are you finding out the gender? Not sure yet but leaning towards yes, since its our first and I can't wait to buy things and decorate!

How many months were you TTC? 1


----------



## booflebump

Welcome to the sparklers!


----------



## lovealittle1

Welcome to the new gals and congrats!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i guess i feel better about my scans now. i get one at 10 weeks, 20 weeks, and then possibly 32 but i guess its not always done.. although i heard if you ask for it they will give it to you. my only wish is that i could of come in to take blood and see my levels to see if everything was ok.. only got my HPTs. i tried to explain that i have an anxiety disorder and was so nervous but they didnt seem to care lol.. oh well i am prob. being extra sensitive


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz to the new mommies to be... adding u to the front page and let me kno if u have any appt/scan dates n ill add them too


----------



## morri

Welcome keepholdingon :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Sickness has well and truly set in. I'm not feeling 100% as it is. If I cough, sneeze or laugh it makes me throw up :cry:


----------



## booflebump

Oh dear, big hugs xxx


----------



## LuckyInLove10

Name(just first)? Kristin


How old are you? 24


Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 24th going by last menstrual.


What # child is this for you? Number 3!


Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No eeling one way or the other but I'm secretly hoping for a girl (I have 2 boys).


Are you finding out the gender? YES!!!!! haha


How many months were you TTC? Wasn't trying at all. This was definitely unplanned!


----------



## bumpyyride

had second hcg shot today......and the area of the 1st injection is turning bluish black like a bruise......showed the doc but he said "its ok...minor bruising":cry:

I'm so scared of all these medications.....plus the increased hcg levels is making me super nauseous:cry:


----------



## LuckyInLove10

Forgot to add****
First prenatal appt is set for April 12th with a midwife!


----------



## mellllly

7 weeks today!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginny83

mellllly said:


> 7 weeks today!!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## HisGrace

Can I join? Based on my positive OPK, I am due anywhere from nov 16-18. I just choose to go with the lastest date for now. So excited as this is our first!


----------



## HisGrace

Name(just first)? Isabel

How old are you? 30

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 16-18 based on + opk but i am sticking with the lastest date until i get more info

What # child is this for you? #1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I'm just praying for healthy

Are you finding out the gender? yes
How many months were you TTC? 11 months


----------



## booflebump

Welcome HisGrace x


----------



## CAValleygirl

mellllly said:


> 7 weeks today!!!!!!!!

congrats!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Ladies, hope everyone is feeling OK today. I am actually feeling pretty good...which of course makes me worried, lol. 

Bumpyride - That really sucks that your doctor is so uncommunicative and makes you feel so powerless. Pregnancy should be an empowering experience, and if I were you I would ask for an explanation as to why the additional HCG is necessary. I know it is hard to sometimes stand up to doctors because they tend to intimidate us with fancy words, but it is part of their job to inform and empower their patients (as far as I am concerned). I also teach biology, so the explanation might make more sense to me, but still I think it is worth asking...at least the doctor will see you as being strong, informed and critical which may mean more respect for you. Will this be your doctor for the whole pregnancy? If so, it is definitely worth speaking up now!

My MS has so far not progressed past minor queasiness, nausea and random gagging. It is actually not bad at all, which I ***know*** is a good thing, but of course I worry that it should be getting worse? I have definitely been a pickier eater and had some aversions, but really...I feel OK. 

I also have been lazy with a lack of energy, but really not too extreme and have still been up until 11pm without feeling too tired!

Hate to complain about feeling good, but you all know what I mean!

Also...how is everyone doing in the sex department? I hate to admit...we have yet to have sex since conceiving dohh:) mostly because I have not been into it which I think is twofold 1) We had SO much more than usual while TTC and 2) I don't want to do anything that might cause any harm in any way. If you have a threatened miscarriage they say to NOT have sex so obviously in some situations it can be dangerous. I was thinking of just initiating *other* things, until the second trimester...but maybe we should just go all out?!


----------



## LuckyInLove10

Gaia-- I have NO sex drive. On Sunday while DTD, I had insanely intense cramps about 2 minutes into it. So bad that I was in tears and couldn't move! That was the day before I got my BFP. I'm soooo scared to try again. I don't think the cramps were "negative" in nature because my lines have gotten darker and darker everyday but I'm still worried that next time it might cause harm.

I feel pretty good today. I have very mild cramps here and there down low. Never right in the middle. I'll get a slight cramp on the left then an hour later I get a slight cramp on the right. I only notice them when I'm moving around quite a bit so I'm trying to just take it easy. 
I did see the doctor at the local cilinic this morning just to get confirmation. They just did a urine test. For some reason they wouldn't send me for a blood draw :-(. I really want to know my levels!


----------



## nicoley

Oh sex what is that!! My hubby is Soooo patient I feel like crap and I am soooooo tired I am in bed by 10 the latest... Today he was like so you should only feel like that for a couple more weeks right??? Ohhh buddy it could be well into the second trimester...


----------



## bbygurl719

welcoe to the sparklers lucky and hisgrace.. his grace if u go by the latest day of the 18th that was my EDD last yr!!


----------



## bbygurl719

forgot to ask yesterday coleey how did ur appt go and bubbej how did ur scan go?


----------



## CAValleygirl

I DTD this week for the first time since my bfp and I was ridiculously nervous! I hardly moved! Luckily, there was no spotting or anything afterwards so I think you'll be ok. Cramping is natural during or after orgasms, btw. I had an orgasm a week ago and was dying in pain with the cramps afterwards. I researched it and apparently it's common.


----------



## HisGrace

bbygurl719 said:


> welcoe to the sparklers lucky and hisgrace.. his grace if u go by the latest day of the 18th that was my EDD last yr!!

Thanks! Was the 18 th your actual date?


----------



## bbygurl719

the 18th was my acual EDD and i had my princess on the 19th!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok I feel like such a bad pregnant woman today. I had half a cup of coffee and...two eggs with runny yolk (GASP)! I am sorry but I think the runny egg thing is ridiculous. The coffee is just an occasional thing because I feel like it's a more legitimate concern!

Mmmm the eggs were amazing!


----------



## Coleey

My mw appointment went great thanks :) I'm just waiting to see my doctor on the 26th March and hoping he'll let me have an early ultrasound! 

How is everyone doing?

I haven't dtd in aaaages! I'm not really in the mood for it either, though. :blush: xx


----------



## bbygurl719

i drink 32oz ice coffee when i was pregnant like crazy. i craved coffee. doctor didnt seem to concerned about it.. if i didnt have my coffee i didnt get outta bed lol\!!


----------



## gaiagirl

bbygurl719 said:


> i drink 32oz ice coffee when i was pregnant like crazy. i craved coffee. doctor didnt seem to concerned about it.. if i didnt have my coffee i didnt get outta bed lol\!!

Yah, I am sure it isn't an issue. Caffeine does cross the placenta though, so I will probably keep it to a minimum. After the 1st Tri I will have more though!


----------



## myvirgoways

Talked to a nurse at the doctor's office today because I had some bad cramping last night that woke me up out of a sleep. She said If I was concerned I could come in for an ultrasound and have my HCG numbers checked again. She said at 5 weeks we probably couldn't see anything, but could check. I said I would wait a few days and see how I feel (secretly then I will be near six weeks and If I went in, I could maybe see a heartbeat!). I am having a 30th birthday party for my hubby on Saturday, so I really don't want to learn any bad news before that.

Also I asked her about progesterone suppositories preventing me from bleeding if I were to miscarry, and she said that it would not prevent me from bleeding if something was wrong with the pregnancy. 

Started to feel a little dizzy again today after a couple days of feeling nothing, so I'm happy about that!!


----------



## gaiagirl

myvirgoways said:


> Talked to a nurse at the doctor's office today because I had some bad cramping last night that woke me up out of a sleep. She said If I was concerned I could come in for an ultrasound and have my HCG numbers checked again. She said at 5 weeks we probably couldn't see anything, but could check. I said I would wait a few days and see how I feel (secretly then I will be near six weeks and If I went in, I could maybe see a heartbeat!). I am having a 30th birthday party for my hubby on Saturday, so I really don't want to learn any bad news before that.
> 
> Also I asked her about progesterone suppositories preventing me from bleeding if I were to miscarry, and she said that it would not prevent me from bleeding if something was wrong with the pregnancy.
> 
> Started to feel a little dizzy again today after a couple days of feeling nothing, so I'm happy about that!!

At 5w5d I had cramping that woke me up too. I think it was partly uterine stretching, and partly backed up bowels (TMI, I know). I have had it once or twice since, but not as bad. No spotting either. I haven't seen the little bean yet so I can't definitely say it was nothing, but I think it is fairly common.

My MW was useless on that topic, she said that cramping can be a totally normal part of pregnancy or a sign of miscarriage. :dohh: Thanks!


----------



## keepholdingon

gaiagirl said:


> myvirgoways said:
> 
> 
> Talked to a nurse at the doctor's office today because I had some bad cramping last night that woke me up out of a sleep. She said If I was concerned I could come in for an ultrasound and have my HCG numbers checked again. She said at 5 weeks we probably couldn't see anything, but could check. I said I would wait a few days and see how I feel (secretly then I will be near six weeks and If I went in, I could maybe see a heartbeat!). I am having a 30th birthday party for my hubby on Saturday, so I really don't want to learn any bad news before that.
> 
> Also I asked her about progesterone suppositories preventing me from bleeding if I were to miscarry, and she said that it would not prevent me from bleeding if something was wrong with the pregnancy.
> 
> Started to feel a little dizzy again today after a couple days of feeling nothing, so I'm happy about that!!
> 
> At 5w5d I had cramping that woke me up too. I think it was partly uterine stretching, and partly backed up bowels (TMI, I know). I have had it once or twice since, but not as bad. No spotting either. I haven't seen the little bean yet so I can't definitely say it was nothing, but I think it is fairly common.
> 
> My MW was useless on that topic, she said that cramping can be a totally normal part of pregnancy or a sign of miscarriage. :dohh: Thanks!Click to expand...

Doesn't that drive you bonkers? Everything is a sign of everything. I'm hungry? Oh, I'm pregnant. Or... I'm hungry. I'm bleeding? Oh, AF is coming... or... I'm pregnant and it's implantation?!? My BBT dropped... AF is coming... IMPLANTATION?!?! Boobs hurt... O pains...or... am I ABOUT TO START LEAKING!!??!?! :holly::holly: Stomach hurts.. preggo.. orrr... I have to take a really bad poop. Mood swings, obviously pregnant. or.. I'm just being a bossy crank today because I feel like it. ugh. I wish it were more black and white


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, finally got my 1st scan appointment through - Friday 30th March !! 
Back to the TWW!!! Oh the joys! :haha:


----------



## morri

My Oh's niece blabbed on FB xD. Now really the whole world will know... *sigh*I wanted to wait a bit...


----------



## keepholdingon

morri said:


> My Oh's niece blabbed on FB xD. Now really the whole world will know... *sigh*I wanted to wait a bit...

Oh no! I thought about telling people early but I know that I'm SUPER excited to tell people so other people will be SUPER excited to tell people as well. My MIL told everyone that my SIL was pregnant a couple years back, even tho she was asked not to, and my SIL ended up miscarrying and it was terrible for her. 

I LOVE my MIL but I will NOT be telling her until I'm a bit further along!!!


----------



## morri

I discretely deleted that comment in hopes not too many other have seen it . (and answered by messaging)


----------



## LuckyInLove10

I already announced it. We planned to wait buuuuut I ran into my brothers gf at the store while I was stocking up on more tests. I tried telling her it was just in case buuuut she gave me that "yea right" look. So, I figured I'd better tell the family before they hear it through the grapevine!


----------



## bbygurl719

added ur scan date skweeks to front page. unfortantly its during the time im gone to disney world and will not get to see the update til April 3rd :(


----------



## wishfulmom2b

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/symptomsofpregnancy/f/nopregnancysymptoms.htm

just saw this. my sore nipples went away suddenly. now i am freaking out.


----------



## bumpyyride

gaiagirl - this doc is actually the better one of the lot that i have seen....the others are worse....the women doctors totally suck.....

did u know that i went through 1 year (yes a whole year!) believing that I had a retroverted uterus coz one of the so called good doc said that after she did a physical examination .....she had me going at it for a full year with 'woman on top' sex coz she thought it would be helpful in my "situation"

i only came to know that i have a normal uterus when i came to my current doc who said that i could never have had a retroverted uterus!i'm hoping to get a word in during my next appt on monday

as for sex.....i had sex at 10 dpo....bleed at 11 dpo...BFP at 12 dpo....and since then i have been told to stay off sex till 12th week:dohh:

this is turning out to be much more difficult than i had thought!


----------



## Ilikecake

I could of hunted my doctors receptionist down yesterday and gone all pregnant woman on her sorry arse.

I rang up at 12 as I was having some really bad cramping and spotting (she was told this)...i just wanted to speak to the doctor over the phone for some advice...her reply was...ring back tomorrow at 8am if you feel it's an emergency. Otherwise ring after 9. :gun::grr:


----------



## ginny83

We've been dtd like usual, maybe a bit less - but mainly because I've been a bit moody this past week and everything DF does has been annoying me... maybe it's my body protecting itself haha

I think DF would die if a doctor told us we couldn't do anything until 12 weeks!

I can't wait for my hormones to settle down a little bit though. DS was messing about at lunch time and threw his food on the floor and I broke down in tears!


----------



## bumpyyride

ginny83 said:


> We've been dtd like usual, maybe a bit less - but mainly because I've been a bit moody this past week and everything DF does has been annoying me... maybe it's my body protecting itself haha
> 
> I think DF would die if a doctor told us we couldn't do anything until 12 weeks!
> 
> I can't wait for my hormones to settle down a little bit though. DS was messing about at lunch time and threw his food on the floor and I broke down in tears!

i could literally die myself from the 12 week ban!:haha:


----------



## Coleey

Ilikecake said:


> I could of hunted my doctors receptionist down yesterday and gone all pregnant woman on her sorry arse.
> 
> I rang up at 12 as I was having some really bad cramping and spotting (she was told this)...i just wanted to speak to the doctor over the phone for some advice...her reply was...ring back tomorrow at 8am if you feel it's an emergency. Otherwise ring after 9. :gun::grr:

They really are rubbish sometimes :( :hugs: Hope everything's okay hun. Has the spotting stopped? xx


----------



## Coleey

ginny83 said:


> We've been dtd like usual, maybe a bit less - but mainly because I've been a bit moody this past week and everything DF does has been annoying me... maybe it's my body protecting itself haha
> 
> I think DF would die if a doctor told us we couldn't do anything until 12 weeks!
> 
> I can't wait for my hormones to settle down a little bit though. DS was messing about at lunch time and threw his food on the floor and I broke down in tears!

When I was pregnant with my son, my oh didn't want sex AT ALL! He was too scared he'd hurt the baby, bless him lol xx


----------



## bubblej23

bbygurl719 said:


> forgot to ask yesterday coleey how did ur appt go and bubbej how did ur scan go?

great thanks for asking, i have put my scan pic on here think its around page 46 :) what a thump of a heartbeat to it was amazing :cloud9: :cloud9:
hope everyone is well :thumbup:


----------



## bubblej23

scan is on page 45 :) xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks for starting this thread hun!

Name(just first)? Ann
How old are you? 32 
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 22nd Nov using FF
What # child is this for you? This is my 2nd. I also have a little boy.
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I'm not sure yet as still am not having any symptoms etc
Are you finding out the gender? We're not sure. My dh would like to but I would quite like to find out at the birth although I'm a tad impatient so this might change!
How many months were you TTC? 2 months. 

xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

welcome to the sparkler Fish&Chips and of the new mommies to be f u have appt dates or scan dates ill add them to the front


----------



## bbygurl719

Morri let us kow how ur appt went n cridge update us about ur scan!!


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm having such a pity party! I feel like crap today all I want to do is lie on the couch. I feel shaky, nauseous and hungry but whenever I make myself food it doesn't even appeal to me!

I have SO much to do today to get ready for a big conference I'm going to for 5 days and I don't WANNA!!!!! sob sob

Ok rant over...thanks for listening :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks. No dates as yet as haven't told the drs yet. I think I want to wait until I'm 5 weeks. X


----------



## Coleey

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks. No dates as yet as haven't told the drs yet. I think I want to wait until I'm 5 weeks. X

Has your spotting stopped hun? xx


----------



## morri

My app was good :) Could see the amniotic cavity :). My next app is on 02.04.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

feel real hungry too but whenever i walk into the kitchen i leave with nothing.. maybe i finally have a symptom? or i just need to go shopping hehe


----------



## morri

You mean the symptom of 'staring into the firdge' and closing it again :haha:


----------



## booflebump

morri said:


> You mean the symptom of 'staring into the firdge' and closing it again :haha:

Yeah, I have that :rofl: Happy 5 weeks Morri x


----------



## gaiagirl

morri said:


> You mean the symptom of 'staring into the firdge' and closing it again :haha:

I have had that for a little while now, but unfortunately my keen sense of smell detected something unpleasant in the fridge and sent me gagging instead of finding something to eat, lol.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Hope you are all well. 

Well MS is starting to set in. I felt very queasy yesterday. Unfortunately for me it was one day I could least afford to feel off!! 
The school were I work has been in special measures for the past 18 months and the Inspectors where 'visiting us' for 2 days - yesterday and today!! We had our usual pre-inspection pep talk from out head. He tried to pep us up by telling us that we all need to sit and smile! He even turned to me and told me personally to sit up and smile - I promptly told him that I cant sit up as it will be too sore so I will just lean further forward!! I felt like slapping him. My butt hurts ( I have coccydynia - over sensitive nerve endings around my coccyx!) and I felt so nauseous! And he is telling me to sit up!!! 
Ja - wait till I tell him why I really felt ill that day!!

Sorry for that - rant over I feel better now thanks 
oh and the school is out of special measures!!! time to kick back and relax!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Coleey said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. No dates as yet as haven't told the drs yet. I think I want to wait until I'm 5 weeks. X
> 
> Has your spotting stopped hun? xxClick to expand...

Hi lovely, yes it only happened twice on that one day thankfully. Can't stop knicker checking though! X


----------



## Coleey

Fish&Chips said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. No dates as yet as haven't told the drs yet. I think I want to wait until I'm 5 weeks. X
> 
> Has your spotting stopped hun? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi lovely, yes it only happened twice on that one day thankfully. Can't stop knicker checking though! XClick to expand...

Good to hear hun! :) I know, I'm constantly checking my underwear. First tri is so nerve wrecking! xx


----------



## Cridge

Great u/s today! Sac, yolk sac and fetal pole present and measuring at 5w6d. We didn't see a hb, which the tech said starts at 5w6d, and my doc was a little concerned about that :shrug:, but dh and I weren't concerned at all. I'm measuring just 3 days behind and I'm confident the little bean will catch up. Doc wanted to see me again in a week to see the hb, but she isn't available next Friday, so my next u/s will be Monday the 26th. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1517.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gaiagirl

Awesome Cridge! I'm sure on the 26th there will be a lovely strong heartbeat!


----------



## myvirgoways

Cridge said:


> Great u/s today! Sac, yolk sac and fetal pole present and measuring at 5w6d. We didn't see a hb, which the tech said starts at 5w6d, and my doc was a little concerned about that :shrug:, but dh and I weren't concerned at all. I'm measuring just 3 days behind and I'm confident the little bean will catch up. Doc wanted to see me again in a week to see the hb, but she isn't available next Friday, so my next u/s will be Monday the 26th. :thumbup:

Great news! And way to stay positive. Love it!:thumbup:


----------



## ginny83

Love pic Cridge!


----------



## morri

Nice picture Cridge :)


----------



## booflebump

Lovely pic Cridge


----------



## skweek35

Lovely pic Cridge - Looking forward to heaing from you on 26th!!


----------



## bubblej23

12 week scan booked for 26th April, thinking about a private scan on the 12th April when i will be 10 weeks as i lost a baby at 9 weeks so would like reassurance, anyone else thinking about a private scan??


----------



## bubblej23

nice scan pic cridge :)


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm due on the 22nd with my second baby :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

That's awesome, Cridge!!

I worked myself up into SUCH a bad place a couple of nights ago. My symptoms weren't progressing and I just had a really, really bad feeling. I called my dr. and he suggested I come in for bloodwork to ease my mind. It was the LONGEST 24 hours waiting for the results. 

Sure enough, my doctor called yesterday afternoon with excellent results. In 10 days, my HCG went from 530 to 27,459!! That is a doubling rate of less than 2 days!! I was thrilled. My progesterone also looks good. 

Of course, the nausea set in last night :), although today I feel perfectly fine.


----------



## gaiagirl

That's awesome CAValley - so nice to have that confirmation!!!

Nausea was terrible for me this morning, I threw up all of my oatmeal as I was getting packed and ready to travel to the conference. It's going to be a Looooong 5 days!


----------



## lovealittle1

Cute little beany Cridge!

Booked a private scan for April 28th. I will be 12.5 weeks then.

Nausea is off and on but it is manageable so far.


----------



## Cridge

Thanks so much girls!! We were very excited to see our little spec yesterday. It's funny how there's really not much to see at this point, but it means the world to you!

As for nausea, mine has been coming and going but not even close to throwing up yet. I feel for you ladies that are doing that already! My boob pain comes and goes as well, but overall it's been getting a little worse every day. Yay for feeling pregnant! :thumbup:


----------



## keepholdingon

CAValleygirl said:


> That's awesome, Cridge!!
> 
> I worked myself up into SUCH a bad place a couple of nights ago. My symptoms weren't progressing and I just had a really, really bad feeling. I called my dr. and he suggested I come in for bloodwork to ease my mind. It was the LONGEST 24 hours waiting for the results.
> 
> Sure enough, my doctor called yesterday afternoon with excellent results. In 10 days, my HCG went from 530 to 27,459!! That is a doubling rate of less than 2 days!! I was thrilled. My progesterone also looks good.
> 
> Of course, the nausea set in last night :), although today I feel perfectly fine.

Yay for your #s!!! Sounds great!

It seems like 5-6 weeks is when the nausea really starts setting in. I'm approaching that point in the next week or two, and since I haven't really had any nausea (and I'm well aware I will be kicking myself in the butt for saying this later), I can't WAIT to finally feel uber pregnant!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so i got a symptom. nauseous 24/7. cant drink or eat anything. hope these ginger snaps stay down...


----------



## janna

I'd love to join! Just got my :bfp: today... Lucky St. Patty's Day!!

Name: Janna

How old are you? 29

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 23rd... Based on LMP

What # child is this for you? Baby#2, DD is 12 months (turned 1 last week!)

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea, no preference.

Are you finding out the gender? Maybe... Haven't decided! We did find out with DD.

How many months were you TTC? This was our 1st cycle TTC! (DD was also conceived on 1st cycle)!! I guess I'm super fertile... :haha:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Nighttime nausea is in full force for me...


----------



## Ilikecake

Happy mothers day to all you lovely mummies and mummy to be's xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

where do you live? happy mothers day... not mothers day here in the states for a few months!

hey CAvalleygirl i knew all this worrying about no symptoms would get us! it is 4am and i am up because there is no way i can sleep with this nausea. its 24/7 for me though!


----------



## skweek35

Happy Mothers day to all!! 

My MS seems to get worse through the day. I am usually fine in the morning. The more tired I get the worse I feel. I also find that I feel really nauseous when I'm full of gas or just before I need the toilet. 
I just cant believe how gassy I am at the mo. 

Told the in-laws yesterday - they are excited about this little one. MIL said that they waited soooo long for grandchildren and then they come all at once. Their first grandchild was born a year ago after waiting 40 years!! 

I have decided to wait another 2 weeks before telling my mother. I really wouldnt mind telling my dad but my mother will just over react and dont want that. As it is my mother shrieked on the phone a week ago when she found out that my SIL is preggers. 
I dont want that at the mo - will wait till I know everything is fine before telling her. 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## booflebump

Happy Mothers Day UK girls :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Anyone else suffering from really disturbed sleep? In between the weird and occassionally erotic dreams, I just can't sleep!


----------



## skweek35

I often wake at about 5am and then cant get back to sleep. This morning I was awake at about 6am! 
IT'S FREAKIN SUNDAY!! and couldnt get back to sleep so by 7am I got up to watch the last of the F1 with DF.


----------



## Ilikecake

My sickness gets worse during the day too. It reaches it's peak about 11/12pm and then I actually vomit. Yuck.
I'm having some...interesting dreams. I seem to of turned lesbian in dreamland :rofl:

We're hopefully telling mil today. We're getting her a nannys day card and putting from 'James and bump'


----------



## skweek35

I was thinking of signing the mothers day card from me, DF and Speckle - but then I'm meeting her at a shopping mall and not in the mood for a shrieking mother!!


----------



## glitterfly

Hey girls..

I am in limbo, based on my LMP I'm due 27th Oct but at my early scan I was put bak a few days giving me an EDD of 1/11/12.. Can I be part of 2 groups?

I'll answer the questions but leave it to your digression. Nice to meet u all btw! 


Name(just first)? Laura
How old are you? 23
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 27/10 (LMP) OR 1/11 (scan)
What # child is this for you? Baby no1
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy
Are you finding out the gender? Yes definitely!
How many months were you TTC? I wasn't - a complete surprise bubs.

Xxxxx


----------



## morri

Welcome to all the new girls :)

exactl 14 days till my next app- funnily enozugh I also have exactly 14 tablets left in this batch of folic acid :D the perfect ticker :D


----------



## lovealittle1

Happy Mothers Day UK Mama's. I wasn't having any sickness today until I came on here ans read all about all your ms and now I feel :sick: :rofl:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Happy mothers day to those of you who celebrate today!

Last night, we told my mom and stepdad but weren't planning on it. We were sitting on the couch relaxing, about to watch a movie when my mom called to invite us to sushi. Of course, the first thing I was thinking was, she will SO know, since I won't be drinking sake or eating sushi (two things which I LOVE). So my DH and I decided we would tell her early. 

I was sooo nervous and anxious, I don't know why. I just wouldn't want to tell her this news and something bad happen down the line, you know?

Anyway, in the car, I said... "so, since we're going to sushi...". She looked at me and said "omg I know." She had a feeling. I burst into tears surprisingly. It was such a special moment. I'll never forget it. I feel so much better that I told her.


----------



## myvirgoways

I had a dream last night that I went to the bathroom and saw bright red blood. Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## booflebump

Awww thats so sweet :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Glitterfly - of course you can hang out with us girls!

xxx


----------



## skweek35

Well I eventually caved in today and told my parents while we were out for breakfast that I am now 6 weeks pregnant! 
I think it was the best place to break the news - as she was not able to shriek! I just wish I had a camera with me - would love to have taken a picture of their faces when I told them, esp my father's face! There was just no wiping the smile off his face! 
They are elated - even more so as its not just me who is pregnant - my SIL is also pregnant again. 
I have told them they are not allowed to tell anyone as work are not allowed to know right now. I am just hoping my sister knows the meaning of secret now. She has mental health issues and has been known to have lapses in memory from time to time. 

Hope all moms and soon to be mom's have had a great mothers day!


----------



## charlie15

Just found this thread, can i join as another budding November baby?

Name: Charlie

How old are you? 39

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 1st... Based on LMP and ovulation

What # child is this for you? No1!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Not a clue

Are you finding out the gender? Not if I can help it

How many months were you TTC? conceived straight away, very lucky at my age :)


----------



## Blackbuttafly

Hope it is ok to join.....know it may be late. Sorry

Name: claudia

How old are you? 31

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 17th.-Based on LMP

What # child is this for you? Baby#2, DS is 2 and 1\2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? girl- this pregnancy is more symptomatic than with my DS.

Are you finding out the gender? most probably!

How many months were you TTC? Was NTNP but conceived 2nd month after stopping pill.:dohh: Knew it would happen that month as experienced ovulation signs for 1st time since stopping pill as well.


----------



## Blackbuttafly

@bbgurl719; Hi ya, 
I'm really new to this and am not sure how to post/respond or even join this thread lol. I have subscribed to it and attempted to provide the info as requested. Hoping it went through. If it hasn't and it is not too late to join, please let me know how to. Thanks heaps


----------



## booflebump

Blackbuttafly and charlie - welcome to the Sparklers!

SK - :dance: for telling your family :dance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

CAValleygirl said:


> Anyway, in the car, I said... "so, since we're going to sushi...". She looked at me and said "omg I know." She had a feeling. I burst into tears surprisingly. It was such a special moment. I'll never forget it. I feel so much better that I told her.

This made me cry! How lovely!

Our family seem totally underwhelmed by the news, apart from my sisters who are over the moon. I think they're all happy for us though. x


----------



## Ilikecake

We've told mil and her family. She's happy but thinks we're nuts :haha:


----------



## Blackbuttafly

booflebump said:


> Blackbuttafly and charlie - welcome to the Sparklers!
> :happydance:
> SK - :dance: for telling your family :dance:

:happydance:
Yay- thanks booflebump


----------



## mellllly

Welcome new ladies!! Looking forward to spending the next 9 months with you
Happ mothers day UK ladies, I was spoilt! 6 cupcakes (made by a friend who is setting up her own little business) some flowers, a little lie in, the washing up and washing done and a KFC for dinner (lol - its what I wanted)
I am getting absoltely shattered now, my little girl is driving me mad! She is 3 going on 13 I swear she has an answer for everything - grrrrr


----------



## Ilikecake

Me and oh dtd for the first time last night since finding out. I was petrified. With James I had a bleed after sex at 21 weeks and it's terrified me since. Everything seems fine though :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Yay for funky chicken ilikecake!


----------



## bumpyyride

had my scan (vaginal) today....heard hb.....its 7 week 1 day today....i don't know what the rate was coz doc did not say that...asked him what due date was and he said would inform at next scan which is after 2 weeks (week 9!)....and so i enter my second tww!:haha:


----------



## morri

Congrats on the Heartbeat :D


----------



## bumpyyride

i'm sorry...maybe i'm just being silly....but the dr is constantly giving me hcg shots (twice a week) and add to that my own body's hcg levels......i'm just so weepy all the time!!

i cry every night...every single night for all sorts of silly reasons......and sometimes without reason......

is this normal??i just can't seem to get a grip on myself!


----------



## Ilikecake

bumpyyride said:


> i'm sorry...maybe i'm just being silly....but the dr is constantly giving me hcg shots (twice a week) and add to that my own body's hcg levels......i'm just so weepy all the time!!
> 
> i cry every night...every single night for all sorts of silly reasons......and sometimes without reason......
> 
> is this normal??i just can't seem to get a grip on myself!

COMPLETELY normal. With my first pregnancy I cried (full on sobbing) because my OH had forgotten to put his shoes on when he'd gone to leave the house :wacko::wacko::haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Soo annoyed with my Drs surgery. I called them today to tell them I was pregnant and to ask if I needed to come in and fill out a form (which I did when I was pregnant last time at another surgery) and was told they didn't take any action until 12 - 13 weeks. I obviously queried this and told her that that was when I should have a scan so she told me to call a couple of weeks before. So I then asked whether I should see someone before the scan and she told me I should see the Dr so to call in 2 weeks. So we went from 12/13 weeks to 7 weeks. Aggghhhh. Had this had been my first pregnancy I might have taken her word for it and then been too late for the NT scan. It was also the way she said it, like I was being ridiculous for calling so early. So glad I didn't call last week when I first found out! x


----------



## CAValleygirl

Congrats on the heartbeat, bumpy ride!

I have my first scan today (vaginal) at 6w1d. I know it's early, but hopefully I'll see something. Considering I really don't feel pregnant (minus slightly sore boobs), I am very very nervous. Think good thoughts?!


----------



## HisGrace

CAValleygirl said:


> Congrats on the heartbeat, bumpy ride!
> 
> I have my first scan today (vaginal) at 6w1d. I know it's early, but hopefully I'll see something. Considering I really don't feel pregnant (minus slightly sore boobs), I am very very nervous. Think good thoughts?!

good luck. i hope you get to see the hb.


----------



## Blackbuttafly

bumpyyride said:


> had my scan (vaginal) today....heard hb.....its 7 week 1 day today....i don't know what the rate was coz doc did not say that...asked him what due date was and he said would inform at next scan which is after 2 weeks (week 9!)....and so i enter my second tww!:haha:



That is fabulous news- congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Blackbuttafly

CAValleygirl said:


> Congrats on the heartbeat, bumpy ride!
> 
> I have my first scan today (vaginal) at 6w1d. I know it's early, but hopefully I'll see something. Considering I really don't feel pregnant (minus slightly sore boobs), I am very very nervous. Think good thoughts?!


All the best at your scan- hope you get to see a nice, strong hb.

So exciting.... Mine is not till 11th April and I can't wait
:headspin::headspin:..... But guess I have no choice :growlmad: lol


----------



## Cridge

Good luck CAValleygirl!! It's going to be a great scan! I had my last scan at 6w2d and my little bubs was measuring 3 days behind - 5w6d. We saw a sac, yolk sac and fetal pole, but no hb yet. I'm not worried in the least! It's very, very common to be measuring a few days ahead or behind at this point, so don't stress out if you don't see a hb!! You should most definitely be able to see a sac and yolk sac at the very least though. Hopefully you'll be lucky and will see the hb!! GL!!


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck CAValleygirl!! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay! 7 weeks today :):)

MS is kind of hit or miss for me, some days it's worse than others. I'm at a big 5 day meeting so I am tired, but not sure it's pregnancy related! 

Only 2 weeks tomorrow until the ultrasound!!!!


----------



## Erin2010

Hi Everyone, Lovely to be in touch with you and exciting we are all due around the same time yay! little bit about me - 

Name(just first)?
Mary 

How old are you?
32

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
23rd November

What # child is this for you?
My first!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
No idea

Are you finding out the gender?
probably not

How many months were you TTC?
I had 2 MC in 2009 and 2010 then nothing since then until BFP last week so all very exciting but nerve-wrecking!


----------



## bethanchloe

me too me too! I'm not 100% on dates but I know I'm at least 7 weeks, nearly 8! If I go by my LMP anyway - we're thinking the EDD is around 1st November although if this one is anything like my last I won't be expecting them before 13th! Anyone looking for a bump buddy :) - never had one last time so it'd be nice to find one this time round!

Name: Beth

How old are you? 24

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date? 1st November going by LMP - hoping for more exact figures from MW eventually!

What # child is this for you? Number TWO :D!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I'm convinced it's a boy, mainly because my mum has a girl then a boy and so do two of her siblings haha. None of her siblings have two of the same gender and I already have a baby girl :). 

Are you finding out the gender? I'm the most impatient person in the world so yes!

How many months were you TTC? I wasn't really! I'm still breastfeeding so couldn't really judge my ovulation properly and then this happened! So happy though!


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Mary! Congratulations! I'm also 32 and due the day before you. xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi there!! Just got my BFP yesterday and my EDD is 11/27! Thought I'd join :)

Name(just first)? Lauren
How old are you? 27
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? from ovulation, my EDD is 11/27 :)
What # child is this for you? This is our first!
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I think girl, DH really wants a boy. We'll see!
Are you finding out the gender? Absolutely! I don't think I have enough patience to wait!
How many months were you TTC? This was our 6th month.


----------



## Betrix

Name(just first)?
Beth

How old are you?
27

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
15th of November

What # child is this for you?
My third!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
Boy

Are you finding out the gender?
Yes!!

How many months were you TTC?
We were not this was a huge surprise.


----------



## bethanchloe

Betrix said:


> Name(just first)?
> Beth

:wave: hello other Beth :D!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hi Everyone. Just foudn out yesterday i was pregnant. EDD is the 28th march. So nice to be all together. Heres to a happy and healthy nine months to EVERYONE!

Name(just first)?
Sandra
How old are you?
24
Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
28rd November

What # child is this for you?
My first!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
No idea

Are you finding out the gender?
Probably will, even tho i d like it to be a surprise
How many months were you TTC?
this was cycle 9. :) Sticky bean!


----------



## SpringerS

Can't believe we have people due in the last week of November already. In another few days there will be posters starting a December mums thread and we won't be the n00bs any more. :o


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Im still a noob and very nervous hahaha hoping that subsides quickly!! ;)


----------



## HisGrace

I'm almost ashamed to ask, but what is NOOB?


----------



## HisGrace

My boobs are sooooo sore! They hurt when I walk and I am so tempted to just hold them. Too bad I can't walk around the office holding my boobs. LOL.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Newbie. new person. ;) Hee hee. 

Hahaha i can jsut imagine walking around holding your boobs...makes me giggle. :rofl:


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks... I was trying to make it an acronym. LOL. I couldn't figure it out at all.


----------



## Cridge

Welcome to all the newbies! 

I have to hold my boobs when I go down stairs. In my own house, of course - wouldn't do it in public! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

Thank goodness my bb's don't hurt yet! Although, I'm sure that won't last for long...


----------



## SpringerS

HisGrace said:


> Thanks... I was trying to make it an acronym. LOL. I couldn't figure it out at all.

It's a geeky internet way to say newbie. Right now November is the latest month that people have due dates for but over the next week there will be a few people getting December due dates, so it will feel like we are all one month closer to our babies.:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.326

When did you all see your doctor, or when are you planning on seeing your doctor? Mine apparently doesn't see patients until 8-10 weeks, but I tricked them into seeing me at 7 :)


----------



## SpringerS

In Ireland we do combined care with our maternity unit and our GP, so I've seen my GP twice already for the initial appointment and to get my bloods done. I don't have my first midwife/consultant appointment until May 17th and I still haven't gotten my date for my end of trimester scan. But I have a private scan on Wednesday morning. So terrified!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hi everyone!
My name is Erika and my edd is Nov. 16th! This is child #1. We have been trying/not preventing for about 7 months. This month just felt different. I am 26 years old. I am also a twin. I wonder if I will have twins? :) Prob not but that would be cool. I think I am having a boy and yes we are going to find out the gender!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey, Erika! Welcome :)


----------



## Mrs.326

SpringerS said:


> In Ireland we do combined care with our maternity unit and our GP, so I've seen my GP twice already for the initial appointment and to get my bloods done. I don't have my first midwife/consultant appointment until May 17th and I still haven't gotten my date for my end of trimester scan. But I have a private scan on Wednesday morning. So terrified!

Oh wow! you guys have to pay for private scans if you want to see the baby before the end of your trimester? Makes me feel spoiled now, but I am so anxious to see the baby! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

I am supposed to see my doc at 6 weeks..but shes too booked!! Go figure so they are calling me back asap to get a date. I really dont want it to be too late!! Welcome Ericka!! Its starting to sink in...how long did u take you ladies to actually start feeling pregant or come to terms that we are going to be mommies!!


----------



## Mrs.326

It still hasn't sunk in!! I'm sure I'll go home and POAS again, just to make sure :)

and proabably again in the morning...

And I'm sure I'll do it again every day until my appt... LOL!


----------



## myvirgoways

ErikaJo85 said:


> Hi everyone!
> My name is Erika and my edd is Nov. 16th! This is child #1. We have been trying/not preventing for about 7 months. This month just felt different. I am 26 years old. I am also a twin. I wonder if I will have twins? :) Prob not but that would be cool. I think I am having a boy and yes we are going to find out the gender!

Welcome Erika! Are you an identical twin? Identical twins are by chance, but fraternal twins are actually hereditary and the gene is active only in the women because it affects ovulation (releasing more than one egg). So for instance, if you're a guy with the gene, it won't affect your wife who will get pregnant, but the guy could pass it down to his daughter and she could have twins. My dad is a twin (has a twin sister, so fraternal), so therefore I could have twins! :happydance:


----------



## ErikaJo85

Mrs.326!! You are pregnant! I didn't even see that! Congrats!! Yay for you!

I called an made an app today and they won't see me until I am 8-10 weeks. I will get to hear the heartbeat. My app is April 9th. I am thinking I may get a private scan around 10-12 weeks?


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am a fraternal twin! Myvirgo I hope we both have twins! That would be soo cool. I still don't feel pregnant yet. I found out 11 days ago and I keep testing. I think I might stop testing now haha. I have taken 30 tests including 2 digis haha!


----------



## myvirgoways

ErikaJo85 said:


> I am a fraternal twin! Myvirgo I hope we both have twins! That would be soo cool. I still don't feel pregnant yet. I found out 11 days ago and I keep testing. I think I might stop testing now haha. I have taken 30 tests including 2 digis haha!

It takes a while to sink in, especially when it's so early!!


----------



## SpringerS

Mrs.326 said:


> Oh wow! you guys have to pay for private scans if you want to see the baby before the end of your trimester? Makes me feel spoiled now, but I am so anxious to see the baby! :)

Well the rest of it's completely free so paying an extra 60 (about eighty dollars) for a scan brings the total cost of my pregnancy and early medical childcare up to 60. And then once the baby is born all parents get nearly 3 times that a month, per child, for the next 18 years.


----------



## Cridge

SpringerS - they pay you to have a baby?! I'm movin' to Ireland!!


----------



## SpringerS

myvirgoways said:


> Welcome Erika! Are you an identical twin? Identical twins are by chance, but fraternal twins are actually hereditary and the gene is active only in the women because it affects ovulation (releasing more than one egg). So for instance, if you're a guy with the gene, it won't affect your wife who will get pregnant, but the guy could pass it down to his daughter and she could have twins. My dad is a twin (has a twin sister, so fraternal), so therefore I could have twins! :happydance:

My dad's family has a lot of fraternal twins scattered about it and I know from fertility scans that I naturally hyper-ovulate but after spending lunch yesterday with my s-i-l who is just in her third trimester with twins I hope I am having one very small baby. She is just sooooo uncomfortable.


----------



## booflebump

Evening ladies

Midwife appointment for me tomorrow, and it will be one week tomorrow till our private scan :dance:


----------



## SpringerS

Cridge said:


> SpringerS - they pay you to have a baby?! I'm movin' to Ireland!!

&#8364;140 a month per child now, or &#8364;420 per month for twins but it used to be more before the recession. Back then it was a small bit more a month plus &#8364;1000 a year for each child under 5.

In the past the idea for it was that it was a payment that women had to ensure that even if they had a mean husband they had enough to feed and cloth their children. Now it's basically in lieu of state sponsored childcare.


----------



## lovealittle1

Hey gals. Welcome newbies :flower: i had some wicked ms today. I was holding on to my desk at work :rofl: excited to be 7 weeks tomorrow and less of a newbie! :happydance:


----------



## LuckyInLove10

This is dragging soooo bad for me! Anyone else?
It feels like I got my BFP ages ago when it was only a week ago! Lol.
My, oh my... it's going to be a looooooong 8 more months! I'm regretting finding out so early now, TBH. Seems like it takes even longer! I can't wait to see my midwife on the 12th... going crazy here!
Once the appointments start coming and such, it'll seem more real and go a little faster but until then I'm getting impatient!


----------



## HisGrace

I'm thinking I want to go with a midwife instead of my OB/GYN. Would it be wrong of me to schedule an appointment with a midwife when I have an appt scheduled with my ob/gyn on Wednesday? I'm thinking I should make the switch sooner rather than later, but I don't want to cancel my appt this week. I'm anxious to see someone. Maybe I'll just switch to a midwife once I make it to 2nd tri. What do you all think?


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay!! My doctors nurse was so excited for me (we've talked just about every week for the last 3 months) that she got me scheduled for an appt at 6 weeks when my doctor usually doesn't see OB patients until 8-10 weeks :) Just 2 weeks to go!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Welcome to all the new BFPs! Can't believe we are getting close to the end of the month already, I'm so excited to be moving on. Any time passing in the first trimester feels so GREAT!



HisGrace said:


> I'm thinking I want to go with a midwife instead of my OB/GYN. Would it be wrong of me to schedule an appointment with a midwife when I have an appt scheduled with my ob/gyn on Wednesday? I'm thinking I should make the switch sooner rather than later, but I don't want to cancel my appt this week. I'm anxious to see someone. Maybe I'll just switch to a midwife once I make it to 2nd tri. What do you all think?

It depends on what the midwife availability is like where you live? Where I am, if you don't book one by 6 weeks you may very well not get one at all...they're very in demand!

I also see nothing wrong with having an initial Appt with more than one (or more than 2,3,4) medical professionals to see what you want to do! Your body, baby, health - your choice and right!


----------



## bumpyyride

CAValleygirl said:


> Congrats on the heartbeat, bumpy ride!
> 
> I have my first scan today (vaginal) at 6w1d. I know it's early, but hopefully I'll see something. Considering I really don't feel pregnant (minus slightly sore boobs), I am very very nervous. Think good thoughts?!

praying for u...all the best....i didn't see a hb at 6 weeks but 7 weeks 1 day and i saw and heard it


----------



## bumpyyride

HisGrace said:


> My boobs are sooooo sore! They hurt when I walk and I am so tempted to just hold them. Too bad I can't walk around the office holding my boobs. LOL.

ha ha ha....i totally agree on this one...i sometimes have to forcefully stop myself from actually grabbing them :haha:


----------



## ginny83

I had my dating scan today and everything went really well!

My little bean measured 11mm and had a heart rate of 144bpm. 

The only thing they also picked up on is that i have a chorionic hemorrhage - which the ultrasound guy explained as a pool of blood probably left over from implantation. He said it might cause me to have some spotting, but it should be old looking blood. Hopefully it's all ok and I don't get any spotting!


----------



## bumpyyride

ginny83 said:


> I had my dating scan today and everything went really well!
> 
> My little bean measured 11mm and had a heart rate of 144bpm.
> 
> The only thing they also picked up on is that i have a chorionic hemorrhage - which the ultrasound guy explained as a pool of blood probably left over from implantation. He said it might cause me to have some spotting, but it should be old looking blood. Hopefully it's all ok and I don't get any spotting!

:happydance:for the hb

don't worry...i'm sure it will be fine.....144 is a very good rate...my doc didn't tell me what mine is...but he said its all fine


----------



## morri

Welcome all the new ladies :D. My ob/gyn practice also has a midwife working with them- The midwives can't do the ultrasound but they could do all the other stuff.


----------



## Ilikecake

Wahoo 7 weeks today :dance:

Welcome to all the new ladies.

There's still just over a week until my first midwife appointment and approx a month to my first scan. I'm feeling so impatient :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

3 weeks today until my first scan. its been 2.5 weeks since i found out and it felt like months!! ahhh!!!! :wacko:


----------



## bumpyyride

wishfulmom2b - time really does seem to slow down....i'm having regular scans and injections and still it seems like time is just not moving

Have any of u been told to rest at home by the doc?


----------



## booflebump

Midwife today, and 7 weeks seems to have brought me a very sicky feeling morning! xxx


----------



## CandyApple19

HIYA! I believe im due on the 27th Nov...Until proven otherwise  xxxxxxxx


----------



## ~~Bambi~~

Hi all, I'd like to join pls. 

Name(just first)? Kay

How old are you? 23

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 27th from LMP

What # child is this for you? 2nd. My first lil girl is up in heaven. 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? We both strongly feel its a boy but felt the same last time and was totally wrong. 

Are you finding out the gender? Most probably, Im too impatient to wait

How many months were you TTC? We were NTNP from Nov

Have my first docs appt on Friday, and I'm high risk so hopefully should get an early scan to make sure all is okay. 
Not really got any symptoms to speak of really but then it's early so I guess there's time. Just want to 'feel' preggers. Lol

Congrats everyone


----------



## ~~Bambi~~

Ooh hey candy apple just noticed we're due the same day... For now. How you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## myvirgoways

CAValleygirl said:


> Congrats on the heartbeat, bumpy ride!
> 
> I have my first scan today (vaginal) at 6w1d. I know it's early, but hopefully I'll see something. Considering I really don't feel pregnant (minus slightly sore boobs), I am very very nervous. Think good thoughts?!

Any update yet? Hoping all went well with you!


----------



## Mrs.326

CandyApple19 said:


> HIYA! I believe im due on the 27th Nov...Until proven otherwise  xxxxxxxx




~~Bambi~~ said:


> Ooh hey candy apple just noticed we're due the same day... For now. How you feeling? Any symptoms?

Me too :) (at least until the doctor tells me differently, that's what I'm going with)


----------



## rottpaw

Yay! Can I please join here as well? 

Name(just first)? Angela

How old are you? 37 this week. :dohh:

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 23, based on FDLMP

What # child is this for you? 2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No feelings yet

Are you finding out the gender? Oh yes! 

How many months were you TTC? first try, this time. Last time, with our first, we ttc 18 months!

:happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Midwife appointment today was fine - they've split the booking appointment in to two halves now so I go back in a fortnight for bloods/bp etc xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

Welcome and congrats to the new ladies.

Glad everything went fine Boofle.

ETA- Please tell me i'm being silly ladies. I had an urge to POAS and my lines are now fainter than they were 2 days before AF was due. I'm all worried now, especially as i've been so ill the last week :( The test line did appear before the control line.


----------



## Cridge

ilikecake - I know of someone that kept poas and her lines eventually got lighter and lighter. At some point, the tests can't keep up with the high levels of hcg. She's almost 26 weeks now and she hasn't ever had any problems. So I think you're just fine. You should stop poas. :haha:


----------



## auntylolo

Cridge said:


> ilikecake - I know of someone that kept poas and her lines eventually got lighter and lighter. At some point, the tests can't keep up with the high levels of hcg. She's almost 26 weeks now and she hasn't ever had any problems. So I think you're just fine. You should stop poas. :haha:

I've heard this too, there's actually a name for it but can I hell think of the name of it now:dohh: Stop poas!


----------



## Ilikecake

I know, I just can't help myself :dohh: :haha: It's an addiction I swear. They need to do groups for us poor women.


----------



## myvirgoways

Ilikecake said:


> Welcome and congrats to the new ladies.
> 
> Glad everything went fine Boofle.
> 
> ETA- Please tell me i'm being silly ladies. I had an urge to POAS and my lines are now fainter than they were 2 days before AF was due. I'm all worried now, especially as i've been so ill the last week :( The test line did appear before the control line.

Sometimes there is not as much dye in the stick and sometimes your pee isn't as concentrated. Sticks are not a good indication of how much HCG you have. If you are concerned, you should go in for a blood test. That is the only thing that will give you the accurate results. Good luck, hun!


----------



## Ilikecake

Unfortunately doctors where I am refuse to do bloods. A positive test is perfectly fine for them.


----------



## gaiagirl

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone is feeling OK...or as OK as you can ever feel in early pregnancy...

CAValleygirl - where are ya? Waiting impatiently to hear how yesterday went!

AFM - I am happy to be in the eighth week, I also have the What to Expect App and it tracks size per day...turns out at 7w0d the baby is a blueberry (like my ticker) but at 7w1d it's not considered the size of a raspberry! So the ticker is a little behind!


----------



## HisGrace

I booked my consultation with a midwife for April 4th. She said they want to do a consultation with me and my husband first. I am all nervous like it's an interview for a job. Still have my appt with my ob tomorrow, but i am not expecting much from that appt as i am not even six weeks yet.


----------



## sallyhansen76

gaigirl what the app! Im interested in that!!! :) It is an iphone app or android?


----------



## janna

Did a clearblue digital today and got Pregnant 2-3 weeks! Don't know why it makes me so happy... But it does!! :)


----------



## HisGrace

Yay! I just downloaded that app on my android. It says my bean will be as big as a sweet pea by the end of the week. :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:( I cant find these apps. I only have one that gives week by week. NO big details. Is it because i have a windows phone.


----------



## HisGrace

That sucks. I dont have a windows phone so i have no clue. i am not tech savvy at all. What is the name of the app you were able to find?


----------



## Mrs.326

janna said:


> Did a clearblue digital today and got Pregnant 2-3 weeks! Don't know why it makes me so happy... But it does!! :)

I finally got a postiive on a digi this morning, too! It was so exciting... like I just got a BFP for the first time :) so trust me, I completely understand where you're coming from!!


----------



## auntylolo

Booked myself an early scan for Saturday! Really excited, but trying to stay calm just in case it's gone wrong again. 
Hope you are all well and enjoying every minute:cloud9:


----------



## advmatmom

Name? Carman

How old are you? 42 yrs old

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 18, 2012

What # child is this for you? 4th

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No clue ;)

Are you finding out the gender? Absolutely!!

How many months were you TTC? 6 months (after a July MC)

1st Scan appt. - APRIL 2 :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

HisGrace said:


> That sucks. I dont have a windows phone so i have no clue. i am not tech savvy at all. What is the name of the app you were able to find?

Its called preganncy tracker. The pic is a little pink flower in a pot


----------



## HisGrace

I couldnt even find that one. Maybe it is because you have a windows phone. There were several apps i found.on the android market but i dont know how good they are. If it makes you feel better the app details for the android were pretty much the same things i see online or that i get in my email from thebump, babycenter, or the 3D pregnancy site. It's neat to have it on your phone.


----------



## blueeyes75

Name(just first)? Jennifer
How old are you? 37
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Doc says Nov 9 
What # child is this for you? #1
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? not sure
Are you finding out the gender? YA!
How many months were you TTC? 2:thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: to all the new ladies!

I still feel almost like I'm not qualified to be in this group as most of you are so much further along than me! I know I'm being silly though so just humour me :haha:

I bought a CB today to see what it would say and the darn thing didn't work as I peed on it for too long! They are sending me another though. :thumbup:


----------



## allets

Hey ladies

Just found out 4 days ago that im pregnant and im most likely due nov 16. From my dates Im 5w+4d. i still have to go to the doctor, I might try go tomorrow. 

Name(just first)?
Stella
How old are you?
30
Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
16th November

What # child is this for you?
My first!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
No idea

Are you finding out the gender?
No id like it to be a surprise

How many months were you TTC?
this was cycle 11.


----------



## booflebump

Hello to all the lovely new ladies! :dance:


----------



## gaiagirl

midnightfalls said:


> gaigirl what the app! Im interested in that!!! :) It is an iphone app or android?

I have an iPhone, and it's called What to Expect (presumably by the same ppl as the book and website).

I also really like iPregnancy and BabyBump apps!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks hun. Guess my phone doesnt have access. :)


----------



## Blackbuttafly

allets said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Just found out 4 days ago that im pregnant and im most likely due nov 16. From my dates Im 5w+4d. i still have to go to the doctor, I might try go tomorrow.
> 
> Name(just first)?
> Stella
> How old are you?
> 30
> Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
> 16th November
> 
> What # child is this for you?
> My first!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> No idea
> 
> Are you finding out the gender?
> No id like it to be a surprise
> 
> How many months were you TTC?
> this was cycle 11.


Hey Stella, we are due the same day!!! Welcome to the group :happydance:


----------



## myvirgoways

auntylolo said:


> Booked myself an early scan for Saturday! Really excited, but trying to stay calm just in case it's gone wrong again.
> Hope you are all well and enjoying every minute:cloud9:

Everything will go well for you, stay positive! :hugs:


----------



## jrwifey18

Name+Marie
Age+ 18
Edd+ november 26th
No of children+ this is our first
Estimated gender+girl
Are you finding out gender+ yep my hubby wnt let me suprise him
How long was I ttc+ 8 months


----------



## morri

Windows phones suck- my oh has one and I so told him not to get a windows one. seriously. windoof hasnt got much of a market thats why there aren't any apps.

Welcome to the new girls :)


----------



## JLondon

Name - Jillie

Age - 40!!

Edd - November 21st

No of children - This is my first

Estimated gender - Think it's going to be a boy, but am sure I only think that as I'd like a girl, which is odd as I always used to want a boy!

Are you finding out gender - Yes and I can't wait!

How long was I ttc - 2 months.

This is a donor baby, I am going to be a single mum but the donor is going to play an active role. He lives abroad but will be around as much as he can. I got to 40 and thought ok it's time to get pregnant.. ticked that box, now just need to win the lottery ;)


----------



## Ilikecake

Welcome new girlies. Hope you are well :dance:


----------



## galasriniel13

Hi Ladies! Very excited to be expecting and would love to join?? 
Had my dating scan today and OH got to see our tadpole!!
Name(just first)? Lauren
How old are you? Nineteen
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 3rd (OH's Sisters Bday, haha!)
What # child is this for you? Second pregnancy, but last ended in miscarraige
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I think I'm having a boy
Are you finding out the gender? No! Team yellow all the way!!
How many months were you TTC? Started TTC January 10th, so a couple of months.


----------



## keepholdingon

JLondon said:


> Name - Jillie
> 
> Age - 40!!
> 
> Edd - November 21st
> 
> No of children - This is my first
> 
> Estimated gender - Think it's going to be a boy, but am sure I only think that as I'd like a girl, which is odd as I always used to want a boy!
> 
> Are you finding out gender - Yes and I can't wait!
> 
> How long was I ttc - 2 months.
> 
> This is a donor baby, I am going to be a single mum but the donor is going to play an active role. He lives abroad but will be around as much as he can. I got to 40 and thought ok it's time to get pregnant.. ticked that box, now just need to win the lottery ;)

Ugh, don't bring up the lottery!!! I am in the states and the grocery store literally across the street from where I am right now just sold the winning power ball ticket worth 336 million!!! 336 MILLION!!!!!!!!!!!!! I usually buy a lottery ticket whenever I travel to different states but THIS TIME I DIDN'T!!! GRRR!!! Even after taxes she takes home 147 million. Oh and she's freaking 81 years old. RAR


----------



## JLondon

keepholdingon said:


> JLondon said:
> 
> 
> Name - Jillie
> 
> Age - 40!!
> 
> Edd - November 21st
> 
> No of children - This is my first
> 
> Estimated gender - Think it's going to be a boy, but am sure I only think that as I'd like a girl, which is odd as I always used to want a boy!
> 
> Are you finding out gender - Yes and I can't wait!
> 
> How long was I ttc - 2 months.
> 
> This is a donor baby, I am going to be a single mum but the donor is going to play an active role. He lives abroad but will be around as much as he can. I got to 40 and thought ok it's time to get pregnant.. ticked that box, now just need to win the lottery ;)
> 
> Ugh, don't bring up the lottery!!! I am in the states and the grocery store literally across the street from where I am right now just sold the winning power ball ticket worth 336 million!!! 336 MILLION!!!!!!!!!!!!! I usually buy a lottery ticket whenever I travel to different states but THIS TIME I DIDN'T!!! GRRR!!! Even after taxes she takes home 147 million. Oh and she's freaking 81 years old. RARClick to expand...


OMG! That's crazy.. 81 years old!! Well I hope she enjoys it.. I bet you're kicking yourself :dohh: I have family in America and go over quite a lot, quite a few years ago I'd got some tickets and a few days later stopped at a gas station to get a print out of the results.. I checked the results against my ticket and all my numbers where there, I was in shock, passed it over to my aunt who started screaming then she passed it to my uncle who calmly told us that I'd got a read out for the wrong lotto! In the UK at the time we only had the one lotto and I didn't realise America had so many!


----------



## booflebump

Welcome to the sparklers lovely new ladies!

xxx


----------



## HisGrace

Welcome to all the newbies. :wave:


----------



## Ilikecake

How is it possible for time to drag and fly at the same time.
It seems forever to my scan which will be in 3/4 weeks time which is how long it's been since I found out I was pregnant, and that has flown!!


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> How is it possible for time to drag and fly at the same time.
> It seems forever to my scan which will be in 3/4 weeks time which is how long it's been since I found out I was pregnant, and that has flown!!

Ooooh god I WISH I knew when my scan even was, my first midwife appointment isn't for 13 days damnit!!
I'm so impatient it's driving me mad haha x


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> How is it possible for time to drag and fly at the same time.
> It seems forever to my scan which will be in 3/4 weeks time which is how long it's been since I found out I was pregnant, and that has flown!!
> 
> Ooooh god I WISH I knew when my scan even was, my first midwife appointment isn't for 13 days damnit!!
> I'm so impatient it's driving me mad haha xClick to expand...

I still need to reply to your pm :haha:

I havent got an exact date yet, but if it's not within 3/4 weeks then I'll book a private one :haha:

My first midwife appointment is in 9 days


----------



## rottpaw

The waiting is killing me too! I get one last beta check tomorrow, but then don't expect first scan till 7 weeks which is still 2 weeks away for me. It's amazing to find out so early, but it makes for a long pregnancy and a lot of waiting early on. I would be tempted to ask for a scan at 6 weeks, except that a good friend had her first one at right about 6weeks and they did not see a fetal pole or hb... She had to wait a whole week thinking the worst, when it turns out everything was perfectly fine and she had twins! Soi am trying to discipline myself to wait till 7 weeks so we don't gt an unnecessary scare like that!


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> I still need to reply to your pm :haha:
> 
> I havent got an exact date yet, but if it's not within 3/4 weeks then I'll book a private one :haha:
> 
> My first midwife appointment is in 9 days

Haha no worries :)!
Eek a private one would be amazing but I'm gonna make myself be patient, I'm not sure how!! I guess the scan will have to be in a minimum of three weeks after my MW appt but I want it nooooow!

I'm far too excited (and ill) this time :)


----------



## Ilikecake

I've decided I'm not having the NT this time so they're not as pushed to get me in bang on time.


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> I've decided I'm not having the NT this time so they're not as pushed to get me in bang on time.

Oooh yeah neither am I, I didn't last time so I don't want to this time cause I don't want to treat them unequally (do I sound mad?).
I also feel the same about birth, I'm worried about feeling guilty for not having Jess naturally if this one is born that way!


----------



## bethanchloe

rottpaw said:


> The waiting is killing me too! I get one last beta check tomorrow, but then don't expect first scan till 7 weeks which is still 2 weeks away for me. It's amazing to find out so early, but it makes for a long pregnancy and a lot of waiting early on. I would be tempted to ask for a scan at 6 weeks, except that a good friend had her first one at right about 6weeks and they did not see a fetal pole or hb... She had to wait a whole week thinking the worst, when it turns out everything was perfectly fine and she had twins! Soi am trying to discipline myself to wait till 7 weeks so we don't gt an unnecessary scare like that!

Aw your little boy is just a little older than my Jessa :).
I hope everything is great at your scan, think you're right to wait cause it could be a worry if you did have one too early and didn't see anything you wanted - should count our blessings really! x


----------



## SpringerS

Had my early scan today at 7 weeks. I was extremely anxious going in as my symptoms had faded a lot over the weekend but the baby is still going strong. The doctor was pretty confident that the odds of a healthy pregnancy are very good as the heartbeat is so strong and healthy.

https://i44.tinypic.com/4ikkkg.png


----------



## auntylolo

So pleased it turned out ok springer:thumbup:

You girls are so lucky to have your midwife appts to look forward to, I'm still waiting for mine to get back to me with a date:wacko:


----------



## Mrs.326

SpringerS said:


> Had my early scan today at 7 weeks. I was extremely anxious going in as my symptoms had faded a lot over the weekend but the baby is still going strong. The doctor was pretty confident that the odds of a healthy pregnancy are very good as the heartbeat is so strong and healthy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i44.tinypic.com/4ikkkg.png

That is great news!! So glad it went well. I have my scan at 6 weeks. I just hope it's far enough along for us to see a heart beat. :)


----------



## SpringerS

Seeing the heartbeat was so weird. My husband was all teary-eyed and overwhelmed and I was, after the initial relief, looking at the scan feeling very detached and thinking that heart is beating inside me? I'm a timelord!


----------



## BelleF

SpringerS said:


> Seeing the heartbeat was so weird. My husband was all teary-eyed and overwhelmed and I was, after the initial relief, looking at the scan feeling very detached and thinking that heart is beating inside me? I'm a timelord!

Yay! Amazing!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

SpringerS said:


> Seeing the heartbeat was so weird. My husband was all teary-eyed and overwhelmed and I was, after the initial relief, looking at the scan feeling very detached and thinking that heart is beating inside me? I'm a timelord!

LOL! I can imagine it's wierd to see, but I just can't wait :) My DH is super chill... all the time... about everything! Sometimes it drives me nuts! The day he proposed, he was chill. The day we got married, not a tear! The day I told him I was pregnant, nothing (although he has told me numerous times he's very excited). He's just not the type of person who wears his emotions on his sleeve and I know that's just him and I love him for it... but I really hope when he sees _our baby_ on the monitor he at least chokes up or something :) It's wishful thinking, but it would be so nice to see him get a little emotional.


----------



## rottpaw

bethanchloe said:


> rottpaw said:
> 
> 
> The waiting is killing me too! I get one last beta check tomorrow, but then don't expect first scan till 7 weeks which is still 2 weeks away for me. It's amazing to find out so early, but it makes for a long pregnancy and a lot of waiting early on. I would be tempted to ask for a scan at 6 weeks, except that a good friend had her first one at right about 6weeks and they did not see a fetal pole or hb... She had to wait a whole week thinking the worst, when it turns out everything was perfectly fine and she had twins! Soi am trying to discipline myself to wait till 7 weeks so we don't gt an unnecessary scare like that!
> 
> Aw your little boy is just a little older than my Jessa :).
> I hope everything is great at your scan, think you're right to wait cause it could be a worry if you did have one too early and didn't see anything you wanted - should count our blessings really! xClick to expand...

Thank you! And I love Jessa's name. So cute!


----------



## rottpaw

SpringerS said:


> Had my early scan today at 7 weeks. I was extremely anxious going in as my symptoms had faded a lot over the weekend but the baby is still going strong. The doctor was pretty confident that the odds of a healthy pregnancy are very good as the heartbeat is so strong and healthy.
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/4ikkkg.png

Congrats! And lovely pic!


----------



## bethanchloe

rottpaw said:


> Thank you! And I love Jessa's name. So cute!

Thank you :) I think it suits her hehe - no idea how I'll find a name for number two that goes with it :)


----------



## Cridge

We haven't heard from CAValleygirl since her scan on Monday. I hope everything is okay!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Springer and :hi: to the new ladies. xx

It's hard not even being allowed to tell the Drs formally for another 2 weeks let along book an appointment, let alone have a scan! My Godmother is a sonographer so I've asked her for a freebie but I think she must be away as I haven't heard from her.


----------



## gaiagirl

I agree, I keep coming on and checking to see if CAValleygirl has replied yet. I hope she's just busy and not dealing with anything negative!

AFM - finally heading home after the 5 day AGM. I'm tired but going to indulge in a cheeseburger because I am craving it!!!! It sucks that I am craving the most unhealthy foods, and have aversions to healthy ones. I usually eat so well and of ALL times to eat crap - this is not a good one! Ugh, hopefully nausea subsides in the next 4 weeks or so and I can spend the last 30 weeks of pregnancy eating healthy foods!


----------



## allets

Blackbuttafly said:


> allets said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Just found out 4 days ago that im pregnant and im most likely due nov 16. From my dates Im 5w+4d. i still have to go to the doctor, I might try go tomorrow.
> 
> Name(just first)?
> Stella
> How old are you?
> 30
> Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
> 16th November
> 
> What # child is this for you?
> My first!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> No idea
> 
> Are you finding out the gender?
> No id like it to be a surprise
> 
> How many months were you TTC?
> this was cycle 11.
> 
> 
> Hey Stella, we are due the same day!!! Welcome to the group :happydance:Click to expand...

That's great, congrats. How are you getting along?


----------



## HisGrace

Had my scan today. All she saw was the sac but she couldnt tell me if the pregnancy was progressing. I gave blood today and will go again on Friday to make sure my levels are rising. Then I go back in a week for another scan. I am just trusting God for the fulfillment of this pregnancy.


----------



## Fish&Chips

HisGrace hopefully it is just too early to see anything more. Big :hugs: xx


----------



## rottpaw

HisGrace said:


> Had my scan today. All she saw was the sac but she couldnt tell me if the pregnancy was progressing. I gave blood today and will go again on Friday to make sure my levels are rising. Then I go back in a week for another scan. I am just trusting God for the fulfillment of this pregnancy.

Please don't stress! It's very early to see anything at 5+3, and you should be able to see a lot more in a week or so.


----------



## Blackbuttafly

allets said:


> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Just found out 4 days ago that im pregnant and im most likely due nov 16. From my dates Im 5w+4d. i still have to go to the doctor, I might try go tomorrow.
> 
> Name(just first)?
> Stella
> How old are you?
> 30
> Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
> 16th November
> 
> What # child is this for you?
> My first!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> No idea
> 
> Are you finding out the gender?
> No id like it to be a surprise
> 
> How many months were you TTC?
> this was cycle 11.
> 
> 
> Hey Stella, we are due the same day!!! Welcome to the group :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great, congrats. How are you getting along?Click to expand...

Hey Stella, thanks; I think I'm getting along ok. Just soooooooooo incredibly tired; some nausea and heartburn but trying to see it as a positive- bubby and hormones are doing what they are meant to, lol. What about you?


----------



## HisGrace

rottpaw said:


> HisGrace said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan today. All she saw was the sac but she couldnt tell me if the pregnancy was progressing. I gave blood today and will go again on Friday to make sure my levels are rising. Then I go back in a week for another scan. I am just trusting God for the fulfillment of this pregnancy.
> 
> Please don't stress! It's very early to see anything at 5+3, and you should be able to see a lot more in a week or so.Click to expand...

Thanks it's so hard not to. Good news is she told me to get some rest and that she'd give me a note for work. Time off should be good.


----------



## allets

Blackbuttafly said:


> allets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Just found out 4 days ago that im pregnant and im most likely due nov 16. From my dates Im 5w+4d. i still have to go to the doctor, I might try go tomorrow.
> 
> Name(just first)?
> Stella
> How old are you?
> 30
> Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
> 16th November
> 
> What # child is this for you?
> My first!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> No idea
> 
> Are you finding out the gender?
> No id like it to be a surprise
> 
> How many months were you TTC?
> this was cycle 11.
> 
> 
> Hey Stella, we are due the same day!!! Welcome to the group :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great, congrats. How are you getting along?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Stella, thanks; I think I'm getting along ok. Just soooooooooo incredibly tired; some nausea and heartburn but trying to see it as a positive- bubby and hormones are doing what they are meant to, lol. What about you?Click to expand...

I'm tired too, it sounds silly put I feel like I've a bit of a belly. I'm usually skinny but it could be my mind playing tricks. I had my doctors visit tonight so now I can book in for my first hospital appointment, I hope I don't have to wait too long. 

It's funny but my hubby is really concerned, I get public transport to work and it was closed at sections today, I got a call from him seeing if I needed a lift. Ha that never happens &#57431;


----------



## Blackbuttafly

SpringerS said:


> Had my early scan today at 7 weeks. I was extremely anxious going in as my symptoms had faded a lot over the weekend but the baby is still going strong. The doctor was pretty confident that the odds of a healthy pregnancy are very good as the heartbeat is so strong and healthy.
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/4ikkkg.png

Too beautiful - congrats on ur sticky bean :thumbup:


----------



## SIEGAL

Hi if you can add me to the group. I am due Nov 30. I hope this one sticks!:thumbup:


----------



## Cridge

HisGrace - I had my first u/s at 5w2d and all we saw was a small sac. She didn't even measure it. It really concerned me at first, but when I saw my hcg was rising beautifully, I decided not to worry. At 6w2d we had made beautiful progress - saw a sac, yolk sac and fetal pole measuring 5w6d. It's pretty normal to measure a few days ahead or behind at this early stage, so try not to worry. Usually by 7-9 weeks they catch up. Just a few days makes a huge difference at this point too!


----------



## Blackbuttafly

HisGrace said:


> Had my scan today. All she saw was the sac but she couldnt tell me if the pregnancy was progressing. I gave blood today and will go again on Friday to make sure my levels are rising. Then I go back in a week for another scan. I am just trusting God for the fulfillment of this pregnancy.

Praying for you too; hopefully in a week or 2 you will see his/her beautiful heartbeat. Most prob just toooooo teeny weeny at the moment. Xx:winkwink:


----------



## HisGrace

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate it. My doctor wasn't very reassuring so your kind words really helped to lift my spirits. I'm praying that this time next week I'll have good news! :)


----------



## Cata

Hello everyone:flower:

Name(just first)? Catalina
How old are you? 32
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 5th 2012 my doctor gave it to me
What # child is this for you? #1 after 4 mc
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Don't know why but I think it's a girl
Are you finding out the gender? oh yes!
How many months were you TTC? I wasn't lol I got pregnant on the pill after a mc in January.

My next appointment is on April 10th, I'll get a scan also :)

:hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Mrs.326 said:


> SpringerS said:
> 
> 
> Seeing the heartbeat was so weird. My husband was all teary-eyed and overwhelmed and I was, after the initial relief, looking at the scan feeling very detached and thinking that heart is beating inside me? I'm a timelord!
> 
> LOL! I can imagine it's wierd to see, but I just can't wait :) My DH is super chill... all the time... about everything! Sometimes it drives me nuts! The day he proposed, he was chill. The day we got married, not a tear! The day I told him I was pregnant, nothing (although he has told me numerous times he's very excited). He's just not the type of person who wears his emotions on his sleeve and I know that's just him and I love him for it... but I really hope when he sees _our baby_ on the monitor he at least chokes up or something :) It's wishful thinking, but it would be so nice to see him get a little emotional.Click to expand...

Mrs326 - My OH is the same! All during our ultrasounds with DS and the new baby, he says he's excited but it's hard to get much more out of him. I've only seen him tear up only twice, once when his grandma died and when our son was born... Trust me, when you have the baby the emotions will pour out! We've got tons of teary eyes photos of him holiding Max after he was born x


----------



## Ilikecake

ginny83 said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpringerS said:
> 
> 
> Seeing the heartbeat was so weird. My husband was all teary-eyed and overwhelmed and I was, after the initial relief, looking at the scan feeling very detached and thinking that heart is beating inside me? I'm a timelord!
> 
> LOL! I can imagine it's wierd to see, but I just can't wait :) My DH is super chill... all the time... about everything! Sometimes it drives me nuts! The day he proposed, he was chill. The day we got married, not a tear! The day I told him I was pregnant, nothing (although he has told me numerous times he's very excited). He's just not the type of person who wears his emotions on his sleeve and I know that's just him and I love him for it... but I really hope when he sees _our baby_ on the monitor he at least chokes up or something :) It's wishful thinking, but it would be so nice to see him get a little emotional.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mrs326 - My OH is the same! All during our ultrasounds with DS and the new baby, he says he's excited but it's hard to get much more out of him. I've only seen him tear up only twice, once when his grandma died and when our son was born... Trust me, when you have the baby the emotions will pour out! We've got tons of teary eyes photos of him holiding Max after he was born xClick to expand...

My OH went and hid in his car after James was born so no one would see him cry :haha:




I had loads of dreams last night revolving around scans and babies. I blame my friend from work, she had her scan yesterday and I spent most of the day refreshing Facebook to see if she'd put a picture up and if all was okay.


----------



## JLondon

Fish&Chips said:


> Congrats Springer and :hi: to the new ladies. xx
> 
> It's hard not even being allowed to tell the Drs formally for another 2 weeks let along book an appointment, let alone have a scan! My Godmother is a sonographer so I've asked her for a freebie but I think she must be away as I haven't heard from her.

I might have missed a post, but why can't you tell your Dr's for another 2 weeks? I called the midwife helpline at the hospital direct to book my appointment and the midwife said I didn't even need to go to my Dr. She is sending my booking appointment and scan date in the mail.


----------



## wifeywoo2

Hi Everyone!

Name(just first)? Emma
How old are you? 28
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 16th 2012 from LMC
What # child is this for you? My 1st
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I don't have a clue!
Are you finding out the gender? Don't know, probably not.
How many months were you TTC? 23 Months. Last cycle of clomid before IUI. My 1st IUI scan was booked for the day I got my BFP!!!
My next appointment is on March 30th for my early pregnancy scan. I'll be 7 weeks.


----------



## JLondon

Big Congratulations Wifeywoo, you've been trying a long time so you deserve extra special congrats!! H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## wifeywoo2

Thnx so much JLondon H&H 9 months to you too xx


----------



## Blackbuttafly

wifeywoo2 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Name(just first)? Emma
> How old are you? 28
> Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 16th 2012 from LMC:hugs:
> What # child is this for you? My 1st
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I don't have a clue!
> Are you finding out the gender? Don't know, probably not.
> How many months were you TTC? 23 Months. Last cycle of clomid before IUI. My 1st IUI scan was booked for the day I got my BFP!!!
> My next appointment is on March 30th for my early pregnancy scan. I'll be 7 weeks.

Woo hoo- welcome to the group! You, Stella and I are all due on 16t:happydance:h. Congrats and wishing you much h&h xx


----------



## Blackbuttafly

allets said:


> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Just found out 4 days ago that im pregnant and im most likely due nov 16. From my dates Im 5w+4d. i still have to go to the doctor, I might try go tomorrow.
> 
> Name(just first)?
> Stella
> How old are you?
> 30
> Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
> 16th November
> 
> What # child is this for you?
> My first!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> No idea
> 
> Are you finding out the gender?
> No id like it to be a surprise
> 
> How many months were you TTC?
> this was cycle 11.
> 
> 
> Hey Stella, we are due the same day!!! Welcome to the group :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great, congrats. How are you getting along?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Stella, thanks; I think I'm getting along ok. Just soooooooooo incredibly tired; some nausea and heartburn but trying to see it as a positive- bubby and hormones are doing what they are meant to, lol. What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tired too, it sounds silly put I feel like I've a bit of a belly. I'm usually skinny but it could be my mind playing tricks. I had my doctors visit tonight so now I can book in for my first hospital appointment, I hope I don't have to wait too long.
> 
> It's funny but my hubby is really concerned, I get public transport to work and it was closed at sections today, I got a call from him seeing if I needed a lift. Ha that never happens &#57431;Click to expand...


@ Stella- far from crazy......I bloated big time. Can't do the buttons or zips on my trousers- nightmare lol. Friend at work also commented on my midrif, implying I'd gained an inch or 2 . Im quitelil'bit too, so I'm so conscious of it. 
With regards to ur dh....milk it- you lucky woman :winkwink:

I've got my 1st midwife appt on Tues and scan on 11th April- cant wait :happydance:


----------



## allets

Blackbuttafly said:


> allets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Just found out 4 days ago that im pregnant and im most likely due nov 16. From my dates Im 5w+4d. i still have to go to the doctor, I might try go tomorrow.
> 
> Name(just first)?
> Stella
> How old are you?
> 30
> Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
> 16th November
> 
> What # child is this for you?
> My first!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> No idea
> 
> Are you finding out the gender?
> No id like it to be a surprise
> 
> How many months were you TTC?
> this was cycle 11.
> 
> 
> Hey Stella, we are due the same day!!! Welcome to the group :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great, congrats. How are you getting along?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Stella, thanks; I think I'm getting along ok. Just soooooooooo incredibly tired; some nausea and heartburn but trying to see it as a positive- bubby and hormones are doing what they are meant to, lol. What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tired too, it sounds silly put I feel like I've a bit of a belly. I'm usually skinny but it could be my mind playing tricks. I had my doctors visit tonight so now I can book in for my first hospital appointment, I hope I don't have to wait too long.
> 
> It's funny but my hubby is really concerned, I get public transport to work and it was closed at sections today, I got a call from him seeing if I needed a lift. Ha that never happens &#57431;Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @ Stella- far from crazy......I bloated big time. Can't do the buttons or zips on my trousers- nightmare lol. Friend at work also commented on my midrif, implying I'd gained an inch or 2 . Im quitelil'bit too, so I'm so conscious of it.
> With regards to ur dh....milk it- you lucky woman :winkwink:
> 
> I've got my 1st midwife appt on Tues and scan on 11th April- cant wait :happydance:Click to expand...

Ah you lucky thing my scan date isn't till may 8th. I'm not working in the office at the moment so the guys working with me wouldn't notice a thing. I have sucky in pants that I'll wear in the office so I'm hoping nobody notices. I'm going to hold out as long as I can before I tell work because they won't let me do some aspects of my job which will be crap

I'm trying to eat so healthy so hopefully the weight stays hidden for a while:winkwink:

Is this your first baby too? I'm a twin so I'm hoping there's just once because I live in an apartment. Knowing my luck I'll be the one who has twins, it runs in both our families


----------



## allets

wifeywoo2 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Name(just first)? Emma
> How old are you? 28
> Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 16th 2012 from LMC
> What # child is this for you? My 1st
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I don't have a clue!
> Are you finding out the gender? Don't know, probably not.
> How many months were you TTC? 23 Months. Last cycle of clomid before IUI. My 1st IUI scan was booked for the day I got my BFP!!!
> My next appointment is on March 30th for my early pregnancy scan. I'll be 7 weeks.

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, I am finding it so hard to keep my mouth shut to my family. Oh wants to wait till after our first scan. make sure everything is fine...Ahh...how are you ladies handing this?? PLus everyone in my family know we are trying, (9 months after awhile i opened my mouth due to frustration...my mistake) So they keep asking me questions i cant answer. My sister asked if i was pregnant and i said no with a huge smile on my face. Kept denying it...but im pretty sure she suspects. Next weekend is my cousins baby shower...how do i keep from going insane!!


----------



## SpringerS

Urgh! Pregnancy brain is real. I went to the ATM today and could not remember my pin. I put it in wrong twice and I still can't work out what it is. I use it all the time normally as it's my debit card as well but I'm having no luck remembering it. :(


----------



## Blackbuttafly

allets said:


> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Just found out 4 days ago that im pregnant and im most likely due nov 16. From my dates Im 5w+4d. i still have to go to the doctor, I might try go tomorrow.
> 
> Name(just first)?
> Stella
> How old are you?
> 30
> Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
> 16th November
> 
> What # child is this for you?
> My first!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> No idea
> 
> Are you finding out the gender?
> No id like it to be a surprise
> 
> How many months were you TTC?
> this was cycle 11.
> 
> 
> Hey Stella, we are due the same day!!! Welcome to the group :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great, congrats. How are you getting along?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Stella, thanks; I think I'm getting along ok. Just soooooooooo incredibly tired; some nausea and heartburn but trying to see it as a positive- bubby and hormones are doing what they are meant to, lol. What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tired too, it sounds silly put I feel like I've a bit of a belly. I'm usually skinny but it could be my mind playing tricks. I had my doctors visit tonight so now I can book in for my first hospital appointment, I hope I don't have to wait too long.
> 
> It's funny but my hubby is really concerned, I get public transport to work and it was closed at sections today, I got a call from him seeing if I needed a lift. Ha that never happens &#57431;Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @ Stella- far from crazy......I bloated big time. Can't do the buttons or zips on my trousers- nightmare lol. Friend at work also commented on my midrif, implying I'd gained an inch or 2 . Im quitelil'bit too, so I'm so conscious of it.
> With regards to ur dh....milk it- you lucky woman :winkwink:
> 
> I've got my 1st midwife appt on Tues and scan on 11th April- cant wait :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah you lucky thing my scan date isn't till may 8th. I'm not working in the office at the moment so the guys working with me wouldn't notice a thing. I have sucky in pants that I'll wear in the office so I'm hoping nobody notices. I'm going to hold out as long as I can before I tell work because they won't let me do some aspects of my job which will be crap
> 
> I'm trying to eat so healthy so hopefully the weight stays hidden for a while:winkwink:
> 
> Is this your first baby too? I'm a twin so I'm hoping there's just once because I live in an apartment. Knowing my luck I'll be the one who has twins, it runs in both our familiesClick to expand...

Ur a twin? Fabulous!! You might get a surprise.in May lol. This is my 2nd- my lil man is 2.5 and a handful. I had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever with him , throughout the pregnancy but this time round it is completely diff. I think my oh and I would gladly welcome twins this time round-:wacko: rofl.

I am holding.off saying anything too- once I see my lil bubbi at my scan, I think it will be hard to resist though. 
We start week 6 tomorrow!!! Well, enjoy rest of ur day bump buddy:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

I recently read something that says if you ovulate after CD20 you have a higher chance for miscarriage as the eggs are of poor quality after that point. I ovulated on CD40 so this information freaks me out a bit. Is anyone else pregnant after they ovulated late? Has anyone had a previously healthy pregnancy resulting from late ovulation? I just need a little reassurance. Thanks girls!


----------



## mummy1985

Hi all!

I got my bfp yesterday for my 2nd baby! I'm due 28th November, hoping for a straight forward pregnancy like my last one!

Name(just first)? Lauren
How old are you? 26
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 28th Nov LMP
What # child is this for you? 2
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy
Are you finding out the gender? Yes
How many months were you TTC? 3 months


----------



## gaiagirl

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone is feeling good...

This morning my breasts are not as sore and I am not as nauseous! Of course that instantly worries me...but it is kind of nice to not feel as gross as I did yesterday.

Question: Do any of you ladies use Jolen facial hair bleach? I have a bit of a moustache and I usually bleach it once a month, but haven`t since getting my BFP. It is starting to get pretty noticeable and makes me a bit self conscious. Of course I can live with it, but I really want to just quickly go for it. Maybe I should wait until 11 or 12 weeks when most organs have developed? I dont know!

Also - I should change my sex prediction to girl. I just can`t stop thinking about baby girls since becoming pregnant. I think I am having a girl...although now that I have said that it is probably a boy. LOL.


----------



## jedishelly1

Joining the club... got my BFP on March 5th! A big surprise, considering I was on the pill, and taking it religiously!!! Was very sick that day, and happened to have a test lying around so gave it a go that evening and lo and behold, Pregnant 1-2 weeks! It's our first baby.

We're not sure exactly how far along we are, but I reckon I'm about 5 1/2 or 6 weeks. I got a few sets of bloods done since I got my BFP and they seem to be progressing well.

Thursday 8th March
hCG=96	

Monday 12th March
hCG=451

Wednesday 14th March
hCG=963 

Am going for an early scan tomorrow afternoon... am feeling such a mix of emotions! This pregnancy was such a surprise, but a very nice one! I hope everything looks okay tomorrow, and we will be able to get a more accurate due date.
I've been quite sick in the mornings and during the nights too... Hopefully that's a good sign of things cooking away well inside! 

My fiancé and I have told our parents and siblings, but no one else so far, so I'm looking forward to having a chance to chat and vent with all you girlies here!

Best of luck to everyone! 
Shelly


----------



## charlie15

gaiagirl said:


> Morning Ladies! Hope everyone is feeling good...
> 
> This morning my breasts are not as sore and I am not as nauseous! Of course that instantly worries me...but it is kind of nice to not feel as gross as I did yesterday.
> 
> Question: Do any of you ladies use Jolen facial hair bleach? I have a bit of a moustache and I usually bleach it once a month, but haven`t since getting my BFP. It is starting to get pretty noticeable and makes me a bit self conscious. Of course I can live with it, but I really want to just quickly go for it. Maybe I should wait until 11 or 12 weeks when most organs have developed? I dont know!
> 
> Also - I should change my sex prediction to girl. I just can`t stop thinking about baby girls since becoming pregnant. I think I am having a girl...although now that I have said that it is probably a boy. LOL.

I normally use Jolen on my tash! but like you not happy to use it since my BFP either. I have used nair hair remover instead as no bleach and only needs 3 min. It may be OK to use in 2nd tri but I don't know for sure.


----------



## rottpaw

Morning girls, and welcome to all the new ladies! :flower:

So I'm happy to report I got my latest betas back, and they look great! So far, so good! Hcg 1340 and progesterone at 28. 

Hope all are well and hugs to all suffering with ms. Definitely no fun, but all for a good cause! 

:hugs:


----------



## Cridge

Mrs.326 - I know someone that ovulated after CD20 (25 maybe??) and her pregnancy is fine. I've heard the same thing you did, but I don't put much stock into it. I think you'll be just fine - try not to worry!


----------



## Fish&Chips

JLondon said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Springer and :hi: to the new ladies. xx
> 
> It's hard not even being allowed to tell the Drs formally for another 2 weeks let along book an appointment, let alone have a scan! My Godmother is a sonographer so I've asked her for a freebie but I think she must be away as I haven't heard from her.
> 
> I might have missed a post, but why can't you tell your Dr's for another 2 weeks? I called the midwife helpline at the hospital direct to book my appointment and the midwife said I didn't even need to go to my Dr. She is sending my booking appointment and scan date in the mail.Click to expand...

Hi hun. My new drs are just rubbish! I phoned them on Monday and was told to wait until I'm 12 or 13 weeks! I obviously wasn't too impressed as that's when my scan should be. I also asked whether I should see a mw before the scan. In the end she told me to call back and book an appointment with the dr. It's very different from last time. X


----------



## Coleey

I think I ovulated on cd 24 this cycle and I ovulated late with my son too. He is perfectly fine and is a typical lil' monster! :D Don't worry :hugs:

Sorry they weren't helpful Fish :hugs: hopefully your doctor is good!

Welcome to the new ladies! :flower: xx


----------



## allets

Blackbuttafly said:


> allets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbuttafly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allets said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Just found out 4 days ago that im pregnant and im most likely due nov 16. From my dates Im 5w+4d. i still have to go to the doctor, I might try go tomorrow.
> 
> Name(just first)?
> Stella
> How old are you?
> 30
> Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
> 16th November
> 
> What # child is this for you?
> My first!
> 
> Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
> 
> No idea
> 
> Are you finding out the gender?
> No id like it to be a surprise
> 
> How many months were you TTC?
> this was cycle 11.
> 
> 
> Hey Stella, we are due the same day!!! Welcome to the group :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great, congrats. How are you getting along?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Stella, thanks; I think I'm getting along ok. Just soooooooooo incredibly tired; some nausea and heartburn but trying to see it as a positive- bubby and hormones are doing what they are meant to, lol. What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm tired too, it sounds silly put I feel like I've a bit of a belly. I'm usually skinny but it could be my mind playing tricks. I had my doctors visit tonight so now I can book in for my first hospital appointment, I hope I don't have to wait too long.
> 
> It's funny but my hubby is really concerned, I get public transport to work and it was closed at sections today, I got a call from him seeing if I needed a lift. Ha that never happens &#57431;Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @ Stella- far from crazy......I bloated big time. Can't do the buttons or zips on my trousers- nightmare lol. Friend at work also commented on my midrif, implying I'd gained an inch or 2 . Im quitelil'bit too, so I'm so conscious of it.
> With regards to ur dh....milk it- you lucky woman :winkwink:
> 
> I've got my 1st midwife appt on Tues and scan on 11th April- cant wait :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah you lucky thing my scan date isn't till may 8th. I'm not working in the office at the moment so the guys working with me wouldn't notice a thing. I have sucky in pants that I'll wear in the office so I'm hoping nobody notices. I'm going to hold out as long as I can before I tell work because they won't let me do some aspects of my job which will be crap
> 
> I'm trying to eat so healthy so hopefully the weight stays hidden for a while:winkwink:
> 
> Is this your first baby too? I'm a twin so I'm hoping there's just once because I live in an apartment. Knowing my luck I'll be the one who has twins, it runs in both our familiesClick to expand...
> 
> Ur a twin? Fabulous!! You might get a surprise.in May lol. This is my 2nd- my lil man is 2.5 and a handful. I had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever with him , throughout the pregnancy but this time round it is completely diff. I think my oh and I would gladly welcome twins this time round-:wacko: rofl.
> 
> I am holding.off saying anything too- once I see my lil bubbi at my scan, I think it will be hard to resist though.
> We start week 6 tomorrow!!! Well, enjoy rest of ur day bump buddy:hugs:Click to expand...


Ah Im excited to have a bump buddy :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerS

charlie15 said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Question: Do any of you ladies use Jolen facial hair bleach? I have a bit of a moustache and I usually bleach it once a month, but haven`t since getting my BFP. It is starting to get pretty noticeable and makes me a bit self conscious. Of course I can live with it, but I really want to just quickly go for it. Maybe I should wait until 11 or 12 weeks when most organs have developed? I dont know!
> 
> I normally use Jolen on my tash! but like you not happy to use it since my BFP either. I have used nair hair remover instead as no bleach and only needs 3 min. It may be OK to use in 2nd tri but I don't know for sure.Click to expand...

I usually wax/thread but it hurts more now I've bought a ladies facial hair trimmer.


----------



## JLondon

Fish&Chips said:


> JLondon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Springer and :hi: to the new ladies. xx
> 
> It's hard not even being allowed to tell the Drs formally for another 2 weeks let along book an appointment, let alone have a scan! My Godmother is a sonographer so I've asked her for a freebie but I think she must be away as I haven't heard from her.
> 
> I might have missed a post, but why can't you tell your Dr's for another 2 weeks? I called the midwife helpline at the hospital direct to book my appointment and the midwife said I didn't even need to go to my Dr. She is sending my booking appointment and scan date in the mail.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun. My new drs are just rubbish! I phoned them on Monday and was told to wait until I'm 12 or 13 weeks! I obviously wasn't too impressed as that's when my scan should be. I also asked whether I should see a mw before the scan. In the end she told me to call back and book an appointment with the dr. It's very different from last time. XClick to expand...

Hey :)

I was thinking of calling my Dr, but before I did I was checking out the website for the hospital I want to use and when I clicked on the Maternity section it stated that there was no need to wait for the Dr to make the appointment, you could call direct. So I did. Perhaps you could try that.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh thanks for the tip! I'll have a look in a minute. 

Glad I'm not the only one with a belly already. It's purely bloat but it's definitely bigger than normal. 

I did another CB Digi and got 3+ whoop whoop! Also my Godmother has agreed to give me a freebie scan in a few weeks! So happy. 

:hi: to the new ladies.. Big congratulations to you all x


----------



## Winks

Name(just first)? Winnie
How old are you? 34
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 22 nov
What # child is this for you? 2
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy
Are you finding out the gender? Yes
How many months were you TTC? 3


----------



## morri

Hello Ladies-6 weeks today so I am now in my 7th :D also only 9 days to go till next appt :D


----------



## Coleey

My bloat belly is huge aswell! It's a little bit freaky lol!

How is everyone today?

Welcome & congratulations Winks! :) 

Happy 6 weeks Morri! :flower: xx


----------



## booflebump

Coleey, my bloat belly is huge too. My unbloated belly has definately grown a little too x


----------



## Cridge

I don't have any bloat, but I have noticed that my uterus is coming closer to the surface! :thumbup: I do have a big ol' bulge from my massively huge right ovary, so I haven't been able to wear my regular jeans for a couple of weeks now. :nope:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cridge how do you tell your uterus is getting closer..i have a small bloat and its a little hard..im curious to know what it is seems far up to be the baby already...:S


----------



## JLondon

Hey.. 

All good here apart from trapped wind and itchy nipples!! 

Was thinking today and I can't actually imagine having a baby! It's odd, if I'm outside my house and I look in, I can imagine a baby being in there with all it's stuff but I can't imagine it when I'm inside the house! Really got to try to stop thinking about being pregnant, it's all I seem to think about, I can't cope with 8 months of this!

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## rottpaw

Bloats here too girls! It gets worse as the day goes along and then seems a little better first thing in the morning.

London, I think the constant thinking about it is just part of it! :thumbup: in the beginning it's just so exciting, then at every stage there is something else to learn or think about or experience... I love that part about pregnancy, but it can make it hard to get anything else done lol! I feel like I've got ADD! :dohh:


----------



## Cridge

midnightfalls said:


> Cridge how do you tell your uterus is getting closer..i have a small bloat and its a little hard..im curious to know what it is seems far up to be the baby already...:S

I've just been giving my belly a pat-down ever since my bfp. I haven't had any bloating and not a whole lot of gas either, so I guess it's easier for me to decipher...??? I also have a massive ovary which I check on every night so I guess I can just tell where my uterus is from that and that it's closer to the surface now than it was a week ago. :shrug: But it's definitely low - at about hair line.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Guess mines still under layers of fat  hahaha IM pretty sure i ll have a noticable bump soon enough!!


----------



## booflebump

My scan date has been moved to tomorrow - Babybond phoned to say they now have an internal scanner in my local clinic, so would I like an appointment tomorrow instead of waiting till next week? Yes please indeedy! So very excited and scared!

xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Happy scan day boofle! Please let us know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Jillie again for your advice. I had to take my son to the Drs today and mentioned I was pregnant so they booked me in right there and then! Got my maternity notes and a letter explaining when my appointments should be. Suddenly it seems a lot more real! X


----------



## ginny83

How's everyone's MS going?

Mine's horrible - I feel sick almost all the time and then when i don't feel sick I feel super tired!

I've definately got a small bloat bump - I'm pretty sure it's just bloat because it's too high up and can change size throughout the day lol.


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, definitely the same here! Feel like absolute crap most of the day (especially if hungry)...it is NO fun. 

Also have a bloat bump that develops by the end of the day...it starts out Ok in the morning but by after dinner I am unbuttoning my pants!


----------



## Fish&Chips

No ms for me yet but I know it's early days x


----------



## auntylolo

So, scan in less than 3 and a half hours, feeling:wacko: 
Boofle, hope your scan goes well hun:thumbup:

Urgh, another new spot this morning. I didn't have this many spots even when I was a teenager!


----------



## ginny83

good luck with your scan auntylolo!


----------



## booflebump

Good luck lolo, mine isn't till 3.20 so hopefully will hear how yours went before I go :dance:


----------



## Coleey

Good luck with your scans ladies :flower: xx


----------



## mellllly

Good luck with your scans today!
Im jealous, I had early scans with the first 2but we have decided to wait until the 12 week one this time - I still really want one though lol


----------



## Ilikecake

Woohoo. Good luck with the scans ladies.


----------



## morri

ohh sounds great boofs :D


----------



## JLondon

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Jillie again for your advice. I had to take my son to the Drs today and mentioned I was pregnant so they booked me in right there and then! Got my maternity notes and a letter explaining when my appointments should be. Suddenly it seems a lot more real! X

No problem :) Got my booking appointment through from the hospital today, for 27th April!! Ages away, I thought they might want to see me earlier than that, as I am a 'geriatric' mum! I'll be coming up to 11 weeks by then.. I don't mind waiting though, I'm not a worrier and quite like the idea of feeling more pregnant whilst I'm there!

Had a dream I had a baby girl last night, she could talk, feed herself and she slept through the night! :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I hate that term! My dr said he recommends the nt scan due to my age which is 32. I still feel like a teenager though! I had a baby dream last night but it was not a good one :(


----------



## CAValleygirl

ginny83 said:


> How's everyone's MS going?
> 
> Mine's horrible - I feel sick almost all the time and then when i don't feel sick I feel super tired!
> 
> I've definately got a small bloat bump - I'm pretty sure it's just bloat because it's too high up and can change size throughout the day lol.

I have 0 MS! I guess I should feel lucky, but I can't help but feel worried that I'm just about 7 weeks and feel great.


----------



## skweek35

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Jillie again for your advice. I had to take my son to the Drs today and mentioned I was pregnant so they booked me in right there and then! Got my maternity notes and a letter explaining when my appointments should be. Suddenly it seems a lot more real! X

How come you got a letter telling you when to expect your appointments? I got nothing like that from my doc's!! I would have sooo appreciated something like that! I was totally left in the dark till I spoke to a midwife who explained everything to me. 



ginny83 said:


> How's everyone's MS going?
> 
> Mine's horrible - I feel sick almost all the time and then when i don't feel sick I feel super tired!
> 
> I've definately got a small bloat bump - I'm pretty sure it's just bloat because it's too high up and can change size throughout the day lol.

I usually feel really good in the morning - well besides always feeling super tired! I usually start feeling queasy by late morning - when I am ready for a snack. My tummy just gets really sore by the end of the day and cant put any pressure on it - that makes me feel really ill! 
I just had the strangest thing. Was feeling really queasy then sneezed and felt much better! No more nausea! I love sneezing now! hehe 

As for the bloat - If wearing jeans I have to undo the button after lunch! Otherwise I start feeling really queasy!

GL with the scans ladies!!


----------



## booflebump

Scan went really well - one perfect little bean measuring 8 weeks which is about right by ovulation dates (7+6) :cloud9:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay Boofle! Thats amazing! My scan isn't for 10 more days and I'm going crazy with impatience!


----------



## booflebump

Here's my little baby

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwMzI0LTAwNjM5LmpwZw-1.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwMzI0LTAwNjQwLmpwZw-1-1.jpg


----------



## Cridge

Great pic booflebump!! Congrats!!

As far as ms - I pretty much have none as well!! I'm trying to enjoy it and not be worried, but by this time with my first I had thrown up already and was nauseated all day. Getting really anxious for my u/s on Monday!


----------



## auntylolo

Here's mine, I had to link it cos I'm having a baby brain moment:wacko: measuring spot on with my dates, and little heartbeat flickering away. It was amazing!
https://s181.photobucket.com/albums...view&current=5e953126.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## Cridge

congrats auntylolo!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Awww another great scan Lolo! 

Does anyone else still feel a little guilty drinking decaf coffee? That is probably absurd but I'm sitting drinking a huge mug of decaf and feel a bit weird! I'm not even an overly cautious person...I eat my eggs runny! Lol.


----------



## skweek35

Oh my!! seeing those scan pics makes me all tearful! 
FXed my scan on Friday goes as well as yours has ladies.


----------



## Coleey

Glad both of your scans went well! Beautiful lil' beanies! :flower: xx


----------



## booflebump

Aww lovely pic auntylolo :cloud9: Thank you lovelies

xxx


----------



## booflebump

skweek35 said:


> Oh my!! seeing those scan pics makes me all tearful!
> FXed my scan on Friday goes as well as yours has ladies.

I'm sure it will, and your beanie will be a little bigger than ours probably so might be an even clearer picture

xxx


----------



## tag

Tag
37
Nov 13th 
First 
A boy
Want it to be a surprise
5 months - lost one 


Already had my first ultrasound this Wednesday and saw the heartbeat (130 bpm) :) We were told the baby is measuring perfectly!!! We are over the moon but still praying its a sticky bean ;)

Its nice to have a place to come and share this amazing time in all of our lives!


----------



## booflebump

Welcome tag x


----------



## tag

thanks boofle :)


----------



## Coleey

Ohh Boof, I've just realised we're due on the same day if my dates don't change! :D

Welcome and congrats Tag! :) xx


----------



## booflebump

Coleey said:


> Ohh Boof, I've just realised we're due on the same day if my dates don't change! :D
> 
> Welcome and congrats Tag! :) xx

I suppose the 12 week scan will confirm for both of us :dance:


----------



## SIEGAL

Name(just first)? Siegal
How old are you? 27
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 30 by LMP
What # child is this for you? 2
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy
Are you finding out the gender? Yes
How many months were you TTC? 6


----------



## booflebump

Welcome Siegal :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

skweek35 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jillie again for your advice. I had to take my son to the Drs today and mentioned I was pregnant so they booked me in right there and then! Got my maternity notes and a letter explaining when my appointments should be. Suddenly it seems a lot more real! X
> 
> How come you got a letter telling you when to expect your appointments? I got nothing like that from my doc's!! I would have sooo appreciated something like that! I was totally left in the dark till I spoke to a midwife who explained everything to me.Click to expand...

I think it's just something that our Drs surgery does. It has two columns; one for your first baby and the second for subsequent babies and then underneath it tells you which weeks certain things happen. I'm pretty impressed with it.

Yey to all the lovely healthy beans and their scans!

:hi: to the new ladies.

I'm catching up on OBEM, and I'm now even more tearful than usual!! Does anyone else watch it?


----------



## booflebump

Fish&Chips said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jillie again for your advice. I had to take my son to the Drs today and mentioned I was pregnant so they booked me in right there and then! Got my maternity notes and a letter explaining when my appointments should be. Suddenly it seems a lot more real! X
> 
> How come you got a letter telling you when to expect your appointments? I got nothing like that from my doc's!! I would have sooo appreciated something like that! I was totally left in the dark till I spoke to a midwife who explained everything to me.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's just something that our Drs surgery does. It has two columns; one for your first baby and the second for subsequent babies and then underneath it tells you which weeks certain things happen. I'm pretty impressed with it.
> 
> Yey to all the lovely healthy beans and their scans!
> 
> :hi: to the new ladies.
> 
> I'm catching up on OBEM, and I'm now even more tearful than usual!! Does anyone else watch it?Click to expand...

Yes, and normally I end up shouting at the tv a lot, but this weeks episode was done well xxx


----------



## CAValleygirl

Great scans, boofle and logo!!

I still drink a cup of decaf every morning. I need it to start my day. Something about that routine...


----------



## skweek35

Fish&Chips said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jillie again for your advice. I had to take my son to the Drs today and mentioned I was pregnant so they booked me in right there and then! Got my maternity notes and a letter explaining when my appointments should be. Suddenly it seems a lot more real! X
> 
> How come you got a letter telling you when to expect your appointments? I got nothing like that from my doc's!! I would have sooo appreciated something like that! I was totally left in the dark till I spoke to a midwife who explained everything to me.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's just something that our Drs surgery does. It has two columns; one for your first baby and the second for subsequent babies and then underneath it tells you which weeks certain things happen. I'm pretty impressed with it.
> 
> Yey to all the lovely healthy beans and their scans!
> 
> :hi: to the new ladies.
> 
> I'm catching up on OBEM, and I'm now even more tearful than usual!! Does anyone else watch it?Click to expand...

I wish my docs did the same for me! It would have so put my mind at ease from the start. 
I might actually suggest it to them.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Skweet that's a good idea x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

love seeing everyones scans! and welcome new girls!

i just sneezed and the pain in my lower tummy almost took my breath away! at least i know now what to expect now and can brace myself!


----------



## Ilikecake

Welcome to the new ladies.

I'm hoping I get to catch up with this thread properly tonight. If I'm not working, I'm looking after James and if I'm doing neither of those, I'm sleeping :haha:


----------



## Alandsa

Wishfulmom - I just sneezed too and OUCH!!! do you think that will be anything like labour cramps? I hadnt thought of that. 

I had a huge scare this weekend, started bleeding and although this pregnancy has progressed so much better than my last MC pregnancy, I feared the worst and was really panicked. I had an emergency US and I would have been just 5+3w and they saw little baby measuring 1.5mm and we saw the flickering heartbeat!!!! I can't believe it's in there flickering away :)

We have another scan when I will be almost 8 weeks to check on progress :)

I have a scan pic but you can't see as much on that, have posted it in my journal (I'm on my phone now so can't it post easily in here)

Fish&chips - yes I watch OBEM - I love it :) I consider it my guide to labour lol


----------



## booflebump

^^^Alandsa - what you see on OBEM (especially this series, the last two weren't so bad) definately isn't how it has to be....they do a lot of things (like holding your breath, chin on chest pushing and keeping mums on the bed a lot) which are actually against guidelines. Although the waterbirth they had was absolutely lovely :thumbup:

So glad to hear everything is ok with the bleeding, that must have been such a huge worry 

xxx


----------



## Alandsa

Oh really? That's interesting! Yeah I noticed they seem to do that a lot. I love the idea of the water birth especially if it 'could' help reduce the need for hardcore pain medication

I would be interested in seeing the guidelines, are they the NICE guidelines or something like that?


----------



## booflebump

NICE guidelines still put a time limit on the second stage (when you start pushing to when the baby is born) but the Royal College of Midwives doesn't recommend directed pushing. I saw a good article recently, will try to find it x


----------



## Coleey

I hope I have a good midwife when deliver this baby like I did with my son. She didn't tell me when to push at all, she said just to trust my body! :) xx


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm hoping to have a nice MW this pregnancy. With James I had loads of different ones. I'd just found one I liked and I had James 2 weeks later :haha:


----------



## Alandsa

booflebump said:


> NICE guidelines still put a time limit on the second stage (when you start pushing to when the baby is born) but the Royal College of Midwives doesn't recommend directed pushing. I saw a good article recently, will try to find it x

oh really? that is interesting! i would be really interested to read the article if you find it, i shall do some searching myself too :) thanks


----------



## lovealittle1

There is a December group now!!

1 week until my 1st mw appt :happydance: this pregnancy is going by so fast so far! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## gaiagirl

Awesome! The existence of a December group makes me feel like we are really making progress!


----------



## Coleey

I think it's flying by! :D xx


----------



## skweek35

Oh my!! A Dec group already - makes me feel like one of the veterans! hehe 

I, too, would be interested to read that article.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ilikecake said:


> I'm hoping to have a nice MW this pregnancy. With James I had loads of different ones. I'd just found one I liked and I had James 2 weeks later :haha:

Wow how amazing! I had an epidural pretty early so I wasn't able to move etc and was told when to push. X


----------



## skweek35

I just spent the day with 2 of my closest cousins and told them the good news. 
My one cousin, who seems to think she is the expert at babies and birth, gave my a 2 hour 'chat' on everything babies - from buggies to nappies, oh and don't forget labour, birth and breastfeeding!! 
She has told me that she thinks I will be fine in labout and wont need an epidural! Its apparently really bad as they cause really bad back ache and make the baby really sleepy. She says that I definitely dont want a sleepy baby straight after birth as I will need to get baby to latch on straight away! As if it is the bee and end all of breast feeding - bear in mind that she has only had one baby!! and he is now 6 years old! 
I will definitely only take the info I want and make up my own mind!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yowzer Skweet, she sounds a little full on. I'm still bfeeding my son and I had an epidural. I had lots of info before my labour, knew the risks but decided to just decide then and there. Every labour is different so what's right for one isn't necessarily right for the other. I think it's hard if we feel we're expected to do things a certain way as it can lead to disappointment. Xx


----------



## booflebump

Morphine makes the baby very sleepy sometimes, but it's not a common side effect of an epidural. Having an epidural can increase the risk of a slowed labour/needing a drip/instrumental delivery, but they can be incredibly useful as well for some women :thumbup: 

Can't find the direct link for the valsalva pushing studies, but here is base of it with references for further reading



> The Channel 4 television show One Born Every Minute won a BAFTA in 2010 under the category of Best Factual Series. A definition of the word factual is:
> 
> 
> 
> "The available body of facts or information indicating whether a belief or proposition is true or valid".
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst it may be assumed that the audience knows that editing has taken place, especially those who are aware of the time involved in the labour/birth of a baby, there is no doubt that what is being seen, said, and done is fact for it is happening as we are witnessing it. What is questionable is whether or not these &#8220;facts&#8221; or the actions and words of the professionals involved are true or valid? Turn that into professional speak and it could be asked if the words and actions are evidence based. Are they in line with the rules and codes of the governing bodies of the professionals involved? If the answer is no then surely there are further issues to be considered and questions to be asked.
> 
> 
> 
> During the 29th February and 14th March episode, Zoe Leonard and Anna Cookerham were encouraging long sustained breath-holding whilst caring for women who were pushing in the second stage of labour. This practice is known as the Valsalva Manoeuvre which involves prolonged breath-holding.
> 
> 
> 
> With prolonged breath-holding there is an increase of the maternal intrathoracic pressure by forcible exhalation against the closed glottis, which causes a trapping of blood in veins preventing it from entering the heart. When the breath is released, the intrathoracic pressure drops, the trapped blood is quickly propelled through the heart producing an increase in the heart rate and blood pressure and followed by a slowing of the heart rate. All of this disrupts the blood flow to the uterus and ultimately to the baby which then shows up or is interpreted on the fetal heart monitor as fetal distress.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that the Valsalva Manoeuvre shortens the second stage, decreases fatigue or minimizes pain. The evidence suggests that it alters the contractile pattern of uterine smooth muscle, leading to inefficient contractions and failure to progress. Studies suggest that encouraging women to believe in their ability to push the baby out may be as important as the type of breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> Studies published between 1992 and 2009 show that the physiological effects of Valsalva Manoeuvre can include: impeded venous return; decreased cardiac filling and output; increased intrathoracic pressure; affected flow velocity in middle cerebral artery; raised intraocular pressure; changed heart action potential/repolarization; increased arterial pressure; increased peripheral venous pressure; altered body fluid pH, which contributes to inefficient uterine contractions; decreased fetal cerebral oxygenation. The World Health Organisation, (WHO) concluded that it is a dangerous practice and should cease.
> 
> 
> 
> Later in the same programme when interviewed, Midwife Zoe said that babies can, if left too long in labour, "get tired" (labour ward talk for become hypoxic) if the 2nd stage goes on too long. There is no evidence to support better outcomes when time limits are imposed on any stage of labour. More importantly, Zoe is obviously not aware of the evidence around her practice with efforts to encourage Vicky to birth her baby quickly. Is Zoe disregarding them the evidence in favour of dangerous practice? Either way she is in breach of her Nursing and Midwifery Council Code, (NMC) as according to Rule 6- Responsibility and sphere of practice, the guidance indicates that practice should be based on the best available evidence and that a midwife must make sure that the needs of the woman and baby are her primary focus. The NMC code of professional conduct: Standards for conduct, performance and ethics (2010) states that a midwife must keep her knowledge and skills up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> This programme needs more editing in order to stop showing bad or dangerous practice. Whilst the programme makers must be delighted in their ability to pull in large audiences, the success of other birth programmes has demonstrated it does not always need sensationalism and car crash births in order to do so. It must not be forgotten that the viewers may include new and impressionable midwives who may get the message that it is fine to copy what they see and for women to accept as normal what they too may be exposed to or ask to do when they face childbirth. Questions needs to be asked and they include; why are awards being given for dangerous practice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REFERENCEs
> 
> 
> 
> Martin C 2009, Effects of Valsalva manoeuvre on maternal and fetal wellbeing, British Journal of Midwifery, vol. 17, no. 5, pp. 279-85
> 
> 
> 
> Nursing Times 95:15, April 15, 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> WHO (1996) Care in Normal Birth: a Practice Guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Royal College of Midwives: Campaign for Normal Birth online 2012


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's really interesting, thanks. X


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for that reading. Its really interesting and begs the question that ends the article - why are awards being given for dangerous practice?

I will defo be reading more around that to make sure I dont put my baby at risk. 
Thanks again Boofle!


----------



## Alandsa

Thanks for sharing that article. I too will certainly be doing a little more reading around on the matter also


----------



## SpringerS

lovealittle1 said:


> There is a December group now!!

It's amazing isn't it? We're officially old hands now! Not to jinx things, but once the January group appears some of us will be scraping into the 2nd trimester!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes...8 weeks tomorrow and I keep telling myself...4 more weeks!!!!! Some say (and here in Canada all say) that 14 weeks is second tri. But still, I will feel GREAT at 12 weeks to have made it that far.

Hopefully the nausea has eased up by then too :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## ashleywalton

gaiagirl said:


> Yes...8 weeks tomorrow and I keep telling myself...4 more weeks!!!!! Some say (and here in Canada all say) that 14 weeks is second tri. But still, I will feel GREAT at 12 weeks to have made it that far.
> 
> Hopefully the nausea has eased up by then too :sick::sick::sick:

I am with you! I am 8 weeks today and I cannot wait until I hit 12 weeks. I am hoping the nausea eases up by then. I'm just hoping it doesn't stick around as long as it did with my 2nd daughter....
Hang in there!!


----------



## Sal85

8 weeks today. Just had scan, saw little bean and cord with a gd heartbeat:happydance:. Also measuring exactly 8weeks. So so relieved, was getting myself in a right state in the waiting room as 3 poor ladies before me had bad news :( hugs to them.


----------



## auntylolo

So pleased you had good news Sal:thumbup:


----------



## bethanchloe

Oooh all you lucky ladies with your scans! I wanna scream haha. Patience is not my strongest point!
Oh well, 8 days til I see a midwife at least :) x


----------



## booflebump

Yay Sal, do you have piccies? xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

My first appointment is schedualed!! Soo excited, the 13 of april.


----------



## Alandsa

Aww that's sad that three ladies had bad news whilst you were waiting :( so glad your news was positive! Yes have you got any scan pics?

I will be having my second scan on 7+6w - almost two weeks to wait... So excited! Little Flump was such a tiny Flump when we went the other day (5+3w), thankfully seem the heartbeat though :D


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all. congratz to the new mommies to be. sorry i was MIA for a week. last sunday we picked up and left to go to pennslyvania cuz my father in law was in the hospital. i am getting on updating now.


----------



## bbygurl719

all updated on front page let me kno if i missd anyone. so far we dont have due dats for the 14th,19th,20th,25th, and 29th!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks! :)


----------



## Cridge

3rd u/s today. We have a heartbeat! 143bpm. Babes measuring at 7w3d (still a couple days behind, but I'm not worried). Next appointment (and u/s) is April 25th - I'll be 12 weeks!!!

The first pic is showing CRL of 11.8mm. The second pic is 3D - babes is between the 4 arrows.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1521.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 14









IMG_1522.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Alandsa

wow i didnt realise you could have 4D scans so early - thats so lovely! thanks for sharing your photos and Im glad that everything is going well :)

my next scan will be about the same syage as you are now so Im excited to see what it might look like :)

was that a internal scan or an external?


----------



## Cridge

Alandsa - those pics are internal. I thought a 3D u/s used a different machine, but she just flipped a switch and there it was in 3D. :shrug: Not much to see at this stage, but it's still fun!


----------



## sallyhansen76

That is very beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Cridge said:


> 3rd u/s today. We have a heartbeat! 143bpm. Babes measuring at 7w3d (still a couple days behind, but I'm not worried). Next appointment (and u/s) is April 25th - I'll be 12 weeks!!!
> 
> The first pic is showing CRL of 11.8mm. The second pic is 3D - babes is between the 4 arrows.

That's beautiful!! I think I'm going to go in for a second scan this week...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow how cool to have a 3d scan already!


----------



## booflebump

Yay Cridge, they are lovely photos :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

bbygurl - I have had my scan now, and next midwife appointment is 3rd April. Thank you :flower:


----------



## Soulshaken

midnightfalls said:


> My first appointment is schedualed!! Soo excited, the 13 of april.

my first scan is the 13th!! Which is also my son's first birthday! haha :happydance: so excited for that unexpected date to see our little bubba. Still feeling VERY nauseated all the time, super hungry, but everytime I eat it makes me feel sick. Hopefully that will end in a few weeks, i NEVER felt sick with my first pregnancy so this is all new to me :dohh:

Congrats to everyone with scans already and good news! so jealous! Can't wait to see little bubs! :thumbup:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay same day!! Im supêr excited too. This is my first, and its all new and soo exciting. :) I cant wait to hear confirmation that everything is ok..AND..be able to start shouting it from roof tops!!


----------



## Sal85

Alandsa said:


> Aww that's sad that three ladies had bad news whilst you were waiting :( so glad your news was positive! Yes have you got any scan pics?

Really sad and really upset boyfriend to see it. Did ask for pics but they said they didn't do them in that dept as it so often bad news there it not good, I see point, not well organised as last coupl with bad news were back in waiting room when we left and felt bad coming out smiling, suppose clutching scan pic would gave made it even worse for them. :(
Hope your scan all ok as well x x


----------



## rottpaw

Great scan pix cridge! I too did not realize they can don3d at that stage. Very cool!

Sal so glad you got good results and so sorry for the ladies at your clinic who didn't. :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

Sal85 said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> Aww that's sad that three ladies had bad news whilst you were waiting :( so glad your news was positive! Yes have you got any scan pics?
> 
> Really sad and really upset boyfriend to see it. Did ask for pics but they said they didn't do them in that dept as it so often bad news there it not good, I see point, not well organised as last coupl with bad news were back in waiting room when we left and felt bad coming out smiling, suppose clutching scan pic would gave made it even worse for them. :(
> Hope your scan all ok as well x xClick to expand...

Aww that's a shame that you don't get to have photos. Yeah that's bad planning that they have to sit back in the waiting room after bad news. That is exactly what happened to me. Horrendous feeling!

I'm so glad it all went okay :D


----------



## ginny83

Cridge - great scan results :)

That's almost exactly what I got for my measurements at 7w2d :) length 1.18cm and 144bpm :)

I haven't booked my next ultrasound yet but it'll also be around 25th April :)

So exciting - I can't wait to be done with the 1st tri though!!


----------



## Ilikecake

How amazing is that 3d scan!! Awww.


----------



## mummy1985

Those pics are amazing!

I wish I hadn't come on here until after 12 weeks now as I'm jealous of all you who have seen your bubbas already! I don't even get a booking in appointment until 10 weeks (although I sneakily booked it in for 9!)


----------



## colsy

Pls can you add me to the list? Baby #2 due 11 Nov.


----------



## Bandy

Hi girls! Please can I join this thread? Cautiously pregnant again after a mmc with my first pregnancy in December :(

Name(just first)? Hannah

How old are you? 28

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 30 by the date I ovulated

What # child is this for you? 1 and my second pregnancy

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea and I don't mind whatever it is as long as it sticks and is healthy :)

Are you finding out the gender? Yes!

How many months were you TTC? second attempt after miscarriage


----------



## sallyhansen76

Dr called, they are changing my First appointment. Now the 24th April. Booo  lol Have to wait longer now!


----------



## Ilikecake

Is anyone else at 8 weeks+ still getting AF cramps? Mine have been really sore and achey the last few days :(


----------



## silver_penny

I was getting stretching pains yesterday. Similar to AF pains, but still a little different.


----------



## lovealittle1

Any other Mama's that already have a LO showing already? I already feel like I am in
the "in between" stage where ppl can tell I put on weight but I'm not obvious pregnant yet. I felt so frumpy and yucky all day today at work. My clothes are fitting horrible. I should really tell my work already and get it out there but I have had so many different bosses in the last 3 months and they keep changing and I haven't built much of a relationship with my newest boss and I just feel awkward. 

I'm really starting to think I am carrying a girl based on my symptoms. I am way more nauseated (sp?) this time, bad hair and bad skin. Old wives tales I know but they were right when I was carrying ds!


----------



## rottpaw

Love a little - what were your symptoms/what were the wives tales with your DS? I too am having a totally different pregnancy this time around and wondering if I'm having a girl this time? I don't have nausea whereas I did with my first, but curious what the wives tales say, thanks!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Most women who don't have MS tend to have girls I feel, but a coworker of mine had no MS at all and is pregnant with a boy...


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks! I've heard it both ways; first that the additional estrogen in your system with a girl makes you sicker, then again I have a friend who has three boys and a girl. She was sick as a dog with all three boys and not sick at all with her girl!


----------



## lovealittle1

With my ds I had very little nausea and felt pretty my whole pregnancy. I had really nice silky shiny hair amd great skin and a lovely glow. I also craved meat amd grew belly hair. Old wives tales say extra testosterone can make you get harrier and boys like meat. With girls apparently you are sicker and feel less pretty as the baby girl takes all your beauty :rofl: boys you crave savoury and salty foods girls you crave sweets. It's all just fun amd games but since I am staying :yellow: I like to have fun with it. Any other tales to share?


----------



## Ilikecake

I had no nausea with ds but have lots this time around. I was craving meat with ds as well. This time I want pot noodles :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

Well, I'm nauseous, exhausted, pale, spotty and lank haired.....so that suggests girl :rofl:

xxx


----------



## rottpaw

Thanks boofle! 

I'm not sure what to think. with my DS I was horribly nauseated the whole pregnancy, but I guess my hair and skin were okay. This time around I feel mostly okay as far as nausea, but my skin is breaking out, don't know about my hair because I keep it tied up out of ds's reach all day :haha:


----------



## Ilikecake

rottpaw said:


> Thanks boofle!
> 
> I'm not sure what to think. with my DS I was horribly nauseated the whole pregnancy, but I guess my hair and skin were okay. This time around I feel mostly okay as far as nausea, but my skin is breaking out, don't know about my hair because I keep it tied up out of ds's reach all day :haha:

It's nice to see someone else who's going to have a small age gap.
I'm not the only looney :haha:


----------



## silver_penny

Nope, Ilikecake, you're definitely not the only crazy one! My first two were only 15 months apart, and I wouldn't change it for the world. I wanted a smaller age gap between these two, but my cycles didn't start up until later. (we got pg on my 2nd cycle)

Old wives' tales: Higher libido during pregnancy = boy; lower libido = girl.
Heart rate of baby: 140 or less = boy; higher than 140 = girl.
If your husband gains weight during pregnancy- girl; if he doesn't gain anything = boy
Hold a pendant (or needle on a string) over your belly. If the necklace swings back and forth, you're having a boy. If it is more of a circular motion, then it's a girl.


----------



## rottpaw

Nope, you definitely aren't te only one! We wanted ours as close in age as possible. Neither my husband nor I am close in age to our siblings and we have always felt it would be different if we were closer in age to our sibs. So I'm glad ours will be less than two years apart! I'm not sure yet how our schools will separate then by age but hoping they might only be one grade apart in school.


----------



## Mrs.326

silver_penny said:


> Nope, Ilikecake, you're definitely not the only crazy one! My first two were only 15 months apart, and I wouldn't change it for the world. I wanted a smaller age gap between these two, but my cycles didn't start up until later. (we got pg on my 2nd cycle)
> 
> Old wives' tales: Higher libido during pregnancy = boy; lower libido = girl.
> Heart rate of baby: 140 or less = boy; higher than 140 = girl.
> If your husband gains weight during pregnancy- girl; if he doesn't gain anything = boy
> Hold a pendant (or needle on a string) over your belly. If the necklace swings back and forth, you're having a boy. If it is more of a circular motion, then it's a girl.

Low libido = girl?? Looks like I'll be having a girl! LOL! Poor DH :haha:


----------



## bethanchloe

Sick x 3!! I trust you're all enjoying my updates regarding the emptying of my stomach? Haha x


----------



## rottpaw

Beth I'm just so sorry you are feeling so awful! I'm having a little more nausea day by day but nothing like you are dealing with! :hugs:


----------



## colsy

bethanchloe said:


> Sick x 3!! I trust you're all enjoying my updates regarding the emptying of my stomach? Haha x

:hugs: Really do feel for you. I thought I felt bad, but it pales next to your descriptions.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Mrs.326 said:


> silver_penny said:
> 
> 
> Nope, Ilikecake, you're definitely not the only crazy one! My first two were only 15 months apart, and I wouldn't change it for the world. I wanted a smaller age gap between these two, but my cycles didn't start up until later. (we got pg on my 2nd cycle)
> 
> Old wives' tales: Higher libido during pregnancy = boy; lower libido = girl.
> Heart rate of baby: 140 or less = boy; higher than 140 = girl.
> If your husband gains weight during pregnancy- girl; if he doesn't gain anything = boy
> Hold a pendant (or needle on a string) over your belly. If the necklace swings back and forth, you're having a boy. If it is more of a circular motion, then it's a girl.
> 
> Low libido = girl?? Looks like I'll be having a girl! LOL! Poor DH :haha:Click to expand...

Haha if it continues this way, then I'm having a girl too! I've never been so disinterested in sex!


----------



## Mrs.326

CAValleygirl said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> Low libido = girl?? Looks like I'll be having a girl! LOL! Poor DH :haha:
> 
> Haha if it continues this way, then I'm having a girl too! I've never been so disinterested in sex!Click to expand...

Me either! I have zero drive... Doesn't really bother me, but after all the sex on demand DH is feeling a little neglected these days.


----------



## Cridge

I hope that means I'm having a girl too! I enjoyed sex so much when I was pregnant with ds, but this time, so far, I have zero desire!!! It doesn't even feel good when I give in. :nope: But hey, if that means I'm having a girl - bring it on! :winkwink:


----------



## ashleywalton

I had EXTREMELY bad MS with both my girls, had breakouts constantly and craved chocolate. So far, my MS isn't as bad but I am still having breakouts and have not craved sweets at all! So, who knows! 
My girls are 21 months apart. If this baby actually comes in November my youngest and the baby will be 2 1/2 years apart, a little more than I wanted but it will be okay. :)


----------



## bbygurl719

all updated. i will be out of town from tomorrow-the 2nd will b back on to update on the 3rd


----------



## booflebump

Evening lovelies - anyone else still not told their families yet?

xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

booflebump said:


> Evening lovelies - anyone else still not told their families yet?
> 
> xxx

We've only told our immediate family (parents/siblings). However, we'll be making a trip to my hometown in a few weeks for my nephew's birthday (I'll be just shy of 8 weeks pregnant) and I'm sure we'll tell everyone then while we're all together. Since I live away from the majority of my family, this is really the only opportunity I'll have to tell everyone in person.


----------



## gaiagirl

We havent even told parents yet! Haven't seen them since we found out and are waiting until Easter right after the U/S! I will be about 10 weeks so will feel much more confident...espcially after HOPEFULLY seeing a beautiful strong heartbeat on Tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charlie15

booflebump said:


> Evening lovelies - anyone else still not told their families yet?
> 
> xxx

We haven't, waiting until after scan which will probably be week 12-13! looking forward to telling Mum but am waiting as don't want her to know if it all goes wrong as she's had such a bad year :(


----------



## ginny83

We've told our parents but no one else!

I'm going to tell a couple of my close girlfriends on the weekend, I'm so excited about it!


----------



## Cridge

We told family very early because we wanted to get those extra prayers going. We were waiting for our u/s on Monday when we saw a hb to start telling friends, which we've just started doing. I do feel like it's pretty early to tell friends, but if something goes wrong, we're going to need a ton of support. We didn't tell friends with my ds until I was obviously showing - around 18 weeks. We actually didn't have to tell - they found the courage to ask because it was so obvious. We feel so good about this pregnancy that we have no problem telling people early.


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm a blabber mouth and all my important people know :haha:

I really can't wait for my midwife appointment tomorrow, knowing that it won't be much longer until I get my scan date through is reassuring me a little


----------



## rottpaw

Cridge said:


> We told family very early because we wanted to get those extra prayers going. We were waiting for our u/s on Monday when we saw a hb to start telling friends, which we've just started doing. I do feel like it's pretty early to tell friends, but if something goes wrong, we're going to need a ton of support. We didn't tell friends with my ds until I was obviously showing - around 18 weeks. We actually didn't have to tell - they found the courage to ask because it was so obvious. We feel so good about this pregnancy that we have no problem telling people early.

Cridge we are the same way... I've told a few close friends and we've told my MIL, because we want their prayers through the entire pregnancy. We will tell my mom and sister once we see a heartbeat. I'm just the type that if something went wrong, I want friends to know because the last thing I would want is to suffer a miscarriage alone and in silence. So we want that early support. :thumbup:


----------



## ESwemba84

Hey can I join this thread? I'll find out my real due date tomorrow at my first appointment, but I'm guessing it's on the 16th! I got a blazing BFP on March 15th and this is my first so we are just so excited about everything! It seems as though time is going by very slowly and I'm actually wishing I was further along than I really am. Is that normal?:shrug: Thanks!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi swemba! Congratulations! And yes, it's very normal to be impatiently waiting through these early days of first tri, at least it's normal for me lol! My first scan is Tuesday and I'm going completely nuts waiting!


----------



## booflebump

8 week and 5 day bump - just for fun

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwMzI5LTAwNjUyLmpwZw-1.jpg

I nearly died with happiness over a packet of pickled onion monster munch at lunch......eating stops me feeling too sick :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

just wanted to drop in and say hi.. will add u to list eswemba. and i hoe everone with appts/scans over the next few days have good news i will be back april 3rd to update anything new!!


----------



## booflebump

^^ Have a nice weekend! xxx


----------



## Evian260

Hello! I am due November 23 (for right now may change soon) with baby #2!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hihi! My edd is Nov 29th, this is my second pregnancy and first child(ren?), no predictions here, we will probably find out the gender(s), we have been TTC for 2 years (officially), and my first scan is April 9th. Yay!


----------



## booflebump

Welcome ladies! xxx


----------



## Evian260

Name: Jackie

How old are you? 25 (almost 26)

Whats your EDD: November 23 from LMP

What # child is this for you? this will be #2

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I feel like it's a girl!

Are you finding out the gender? No unfortunately :( My husband doesn't want to.

How many months were you TTC - 1 month


----------



## babyfeva

My name is Julia- congrats everyone!
I'm 30 yrs old
My edd is Nov 30- confirmed by nurse practioner
First child
I feel that I'm carrying a girl
I can't wait to find out the gender
I conceived on my 3rd month trying


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello!!!
Can I join this group pls? I have to admit I haven't read through all of the pages.
Here's a bit about me... 

Name: Susi

How old are you? 30

Whats your EDD: November 25th

What # child is this for you? My first!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I think it's a girl as we did the deed 4 days before ov. Well that's why I've read anyway. We'll see! 

Are you finding out the gender? No we both want it to be a surprise.

How many months were you TTC - 3 months

No real symptoms yet really, although I'm weeping a lot and my moth is always dry. Started to feel a bit tired over the last couple of days.

Looking forward to chatting to you all and being bump buddies. :0)


----------



## Blondiejay

Julia, spooky our answers are so similar!


----------



## auntylolo

I've had such a lovely day today :) not for any other reason than I haven't felt sick! MIL bought me some travel sickness bands yesterday and I had them on from about 2pm, and didn't really feel any different:shrug: so I took them off for bed and woke up during the night ready to throw up :sick:, managed to calm myself down and put them on for the rest of the night. I haven't had them off since, and I honestly feel normal again!:happydance:
I was sceptical, but if you haven't tried them you really should, they don't work for everyone but it's definitely worth a try:thumbup:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies, and welcome new ladies!!

I had my second scan yesterday, saw the little baby... It was so awesome again. It was measuring 7w5d yesterday (2 days ahead of my due date) but I'm leaving my due date where it is right now. The heartbeat was a healthy 160 :)

I guess I can just feel blessed that I feel good during this pregnancy. I mean, I have my moments, but it's not as bad as I thought it would be, that's for sure. I suppose it's still early though. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## babyfeva

blondie- i was just thinking the same thing!! Bump buddies :)


----------



## gaiagirl

That's awesome! Can't believe you've have 2 already?! I'm still five days away from my first one...and getting more and more nervous the closer it gets.

This week I definitely feel a fullness in my lower abdomen and more frequent urination so I am hoping that means things are growing just as they should be. Still, I'm a bit terrified of getting bad news. I suppose that is normal though...just tryin to stay positive!


----------



## Alandsa

CAValleygirl said:


> Hi ladies, and welcome new ladies!!
> 
> I had my second scan yesterday, saw the little baby... It was so awesome again. It was measuring 7w5d yesterday (2 days ahead of my due date) but I'm leaving my due date where it is right now. The heartbeat was a healthy 160 :)
> 
> I guess I can just feel blessed that I feel good during this pregnancy. I mean, I have my moments, but it's not as bad as I thought it would be, that's for sure. I suppose it's still early though.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

awww thats lovely news! :D


----------



## ashleywalton

CAValleygirl said:


> Hi ladies, and welcome new ladies!!
> 
> I had my second scan yesterday, saw the little baby... It was so awesome again. It was measuring 7w5d yesterday (2 days ahead of my due date) but I'm leaving my due date where it is right now. The heartbeat was a healthy 160 :)
> 
> I guess I can just feel blessed that I feel good during this pregnancy. I mean, I have my moments, but it's not as bad as I thought it would be, that's for sure. I suppose it's still early though.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!

That's great news! I can't wait til I have a scan. It'll be another 6 weeks at least. Ahhh!! Lol....With both my girls my MS kicked in after 8 weeks, so I will keep my fingers crossed that it stays away from you. I wish I felt good :) 

So far, some days are better than others but for the most part I'm nauseous and exhausted...


----------



## skweek35

Join the club Ashley!! Tonight is the first I cant face dinner. Just so glad DF is out playing snooker tonight! At least I dont have to make dinner for him. 
I have been on the sofa since about 5pm! Routine is basically snooze followed by watching a bit of rubbish tellie!! 
Dont know how I will cope this weekend. My brother and his family are arriving tomorrow night for the weekend. We are taking my nephew to Peppa Pig World on Saturday. The Saturday night we are out for dinner! I might land up sleeping through dinner! 
Roll on 2nd tri and bounds of energy!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies,

I just got my hcg levels back. It's at 1257, is this normal for 4 weeks 3 days?


----------



## Blondiejay

No idea, sorry hun. 
I've got to wait until next Wednesday for my first doctors appointment.


----------



## rottpaw

babyfeva said:



> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just got my hcg levels back. It's at 1257, is this normal for 4 weeks 3 days?

That's a GREAT number hon! :thumbup: is it your first beta check?


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'd say that was a great HCG number - mine was 530 at 4w1d... you're good!


----------



## babyfeva

CAvalleygirl- Thanks so much- that made me feel better. My np said that it puts me at about 5 weeks but when i went in i was only 4 weeks 3 days!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have to be admitted into the hospital because of how severe my constipation is.. i am so upset and nervous! apparently i have to be monitored by drs :(


----------



## babyfeva

yes rottpaw!


----------



## babyfeva

I hope everything is ok. please keep us updated.


----------



## Ilikecake

Ooo, first midwife appointment in an hour. I don't know why I'm so excited :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck, I've got my first appt on Wednesday.


----------



## morri

I have got my second appointment on monday :D


----------



## booflebump

Have fun ilikecake! xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

Thanks ladies. Everything went fab. They've put my dates behind but she based it on a 28 day cycle and mine is 24 so hopefully the scan will put me back to where I am.

I have a bit of a predicament at the moment. One of my close friends has been trying to have a baby for the last 6 months and nothing has happened. She knows I'm pregnant and if I mention anything on facebook about being happy she gets really sarky. She wrote a status last night calling all her pregnant friends greedy. I understand she's upset and hurting but I'm fed up of being made to feel guilty. I have no idea how to go about it all. :(


----------



## booflebump

Ilikecake said:


> Thanks ladies. Everything went fab. They've put my dates behind but she based it on a 28 day cycle and mine is 24 so hopefully the scan will put me back to where I am.
> 
> I have a bit of a predicament at the moment. One of my close friends has been trying to have a baby for the last 6 months and nothing has happened. She knows I'm pregnant and if I mention anything on facebook about being happy she gets really sarky. She wrote a status last night calling all her pregnant friends greedy. I understand she's upset and hurting but I'm fed up of being made to feel guilty. I have no idea how to go about it all. :(

I think she is being quite childish and unreasonable - 6 months isn't 'that' long to TTC (lots of us in here tried for much longer), and certainly not long enough to make you bitter towards pregnant people. She doesn't sound particularly pleasant, if she thinks it's ok to call folk 'greedy' for being pregnant. I'd be inclined to block her from seeing your statuses so you don't have to deal with her attitude 

xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

booflebump said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Everything went fab. They've put my dates behind but she based it on a 28 day cycle and mine is 24 so hopefully the scan will put me back to where I am.
> 
> I have a bit of a predicament at the moment. One of my close friends has been trying to have a baby for the last 6 months and nothing has happened. She knows I'm pregnant and if I mention anything on facebook about being happy she gets really sarky. She wrote a status last night calling all her pregnant friends greedy. I understand she's upset and hurting but I'm fed up of being made to feel guilty. I have no idea how to go about it all. :(
> 
> I think she is being quite childish and unreasonable - 6 months isn't 'that' long to TTC (lots of us in here tried for much longer), and certainly not long enough to make you bitter towards pregnant people. She doesn't sound particularly pleasant, if she thinks it's ok to call folk 'greedy' for being pregnant. I'd be inclined to block her from seeing your statuses so you don't have to deal with her attitude
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I mentioned to my OH abou blocking her from updates but he thought it was a bit petty. She's always whinging on to me about it and how unfair it is. I've tried telling her so many times that even doctors won't think about the possibility of problems until at least a year. I do feel for her as I remember being gutted month after month. I don't think it helps that she suffers from anxiety. She's always convinced shes at deaths door.


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> I mentioned to my OH abou blocking her from updates but he thought it was a bit petty. She's always whinging on to me about it and how unfair it is. I've tried telling her so many times that even doctors won't think about the possibility of problems until at least a year. I do feel for her as I remember being gutted month after month. I don't think it helps that she suffers from anxiety. She's always convinced shes at deaths door.

The new settings allow you to block individual people from individual updates which is pretty good cause then you can still say all you want to say without causing any offense. You shouldn't have to but maybe it's worth it to avoid the grief she seems intent on causing!
Be as happy and excited as you want! x


----------



## Evian260

ilikecake - no offense but SCREW HER! don't let your happiness be shot to crap by someone who is jealous!


----------



## Natnoodo

Hey ladies, glad to see things are all going well on the whole :) sorry to those with the horrible nausea and sickness hope you feel better soon :(

Got first scan 26th April will be 12w1d, can't wait!


----------



## ESwemba84

Today is the day! My first doctor's appointment! I am so excited to see whether they are going to do an ultrasound or not!:happydance:


----------



## Coleey

I've got my ultrasound booked for the 10th April at 2:30pm! :wohoo: xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Coleey said:


> I've got my ultrasound booked for the 10th April at 2:30pm! :wohoo: xx

So exciting :D! I can't wait to get a date through - I'm hoping after my appointment next week I'll get something! I'm the most impatient person in the world and at the moment I feel like I'm sick all the time for no reason - irrational or what haha!
Congrats again :D x


----------



## Coleey

Thanks hun :hugs: 
I know what you mean. I can't wait to be I'm 2nd tri with lovely bumps and movement. It really is flying by though! :D 

Are you seeing your mw next week hun?

Hope your drs app goes well ES :flower: xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Coleey said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> I know what you mean. I can't wait to be I'm 2nd tri with lovely bumps and movement. It really is flying by though! :D
> 
> Are you seeing your mw next week hun?
> 
> Hope your drs app goes well ES :flower: xx

Yep!! Appointment is in FOUR days :happydance:! It'll be lovely just to feel like it's a bit more real, I mean, I know I wouldn't feel so bad if it wasn't but some sort of reassurance would be amazing!
I wish it was like August/September and I felt reaaally pregnant again like last time haha! x


----------



## Coleey

Soo exciting! You should get your scan date soon too, you're really not far off 12 weeks :) I'm so glad I've got one for when I'm just over 10 weeks, as they normally only give you the one at 18 weeks here :wacko:

I can't wait for those reassuring jabs and pokes again! :) xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Coleey said:


> Soo exciting! You should get your scan date soon too, you're really not far off 12 weeks :) I'm so glad I've got one for when I'm just over 10 weeks, as they normally only give you the one at 18 weeks here :wacko:
> 
> I can't wait for those reassuring jabs and pokes again! :) xx

I had my scan at just over 10 weeks last time so was hoping for the same but not to be, doesn't help that I've moved house and not updated any details yet, right? Ooops!
x


----------



## CAValleygirl

Ilikecake said:


> Thanks ladies. Everything went fab. They've put my dates behind but she based it on a 28 day cycle and mine is 24 so hopefully the scan will put me back to where I am.
> 
> I have a bit of a predicament at the moment. One of my close friends has been trying to have a baby for the last 6 months and nothing has happened. She knows I'm pregnant and if I mention anything on facebook about being happy she gets really sarky. She wrote a status last night calling all her pregnant friends greedy. I understand she's upset and hurting but I'm fed up of being made to feel guilty. I have no idea how to go about it all. :(

I have a girlfriend who has been wanting to get pregnant for a long time but her husband keeps making her wait. She's become so bitter about it, and the other day test me, "are you pregnant?". I got so nervous about telling her, and I really don't want to tell anyone so early, so I said no. She replied "phew...I would FREAK out if you were pregnant before me". Now I'm super nervous to tell her, but the truth is I can't let her get me down.


----------



## mommyof_4

Hi everyone, I'm new here! I am due with #6 on nov 20!
So I am 6w1d. I have been sick already since 5 weeks! I have extremely high beta levels, so that explains it!! My last levels were tested at 5w6d an they were 83910! So they will do an ultrasound in 2 weeks to see if I have baby #6 & 7! 

Does anyone have symptoms yet?? Sick??


----------



## skweek35

Here we go ladies, I'm on :cloud9:!! 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/speckle2.jpg 

My fertility nurse did the scan. She said there was a really strong heartbeat and lots of fetal movement! At one stage the head was at the top. In this scan pic the head is at the bottom next to the yolk. From there you can also clearly see the little arms and legs. 
:cloud9:


----------



## babyfeva

beautiful scan!


----------



## Ilikecake

Fab scan!! So exciting. Eek.


I've just realised I never really actually gave a proper midwife update haha. This pregnancy my care is being split between my mw and a consultant. Once I get my appointment through i'll be seeing them alternatively every 2 weeks and they'll be keeping an extra eye towards the end as I suffered with suspected pre eclampsia last time.
It's going to be a very busy few months.


----------



## SpringerS

Ilikecake said:


> I have a bit of a predicament at the moment. One of my close friends has been trying to have a baby for the last 6 months and nothing has happened. She knows I'm pregnant and if I mention anything on facebook about being happy she gets really sarky. She wrote a status last night calling all her pregnant friends greedy. I understand she's upset and hurting but I'm fed up of being made to feel guilty. I have no idea how to go about it all. :(

Tbh, knowing that I have friends who it will hurt I don't plan on posting facebook updates about my pregnancy. People dealing with fertility issues, or (recurrent) miscarriage struggle to maintain equilibrium some days and the thought of hurting anyone who is struggling makes me feel awful. Obviously I won't be hiding my pregnancy (and I'm already big enough that it's almost obvious) but Facebook is so 'in your face' it can hurt people without you meaning to.

I'm not sure if your friend really falls into that category, in my case I have one pair of friends who have been trying 10 years with nothing but a string of miscarriages to show for it, another pair who are having no success after years of assisted conception attempts and a last couple who's extremely premature baby died a few minutes after he was born a few months ago. I also can't imagine them making a catty remark about anyone else's baby updates. But if you know she's upset I'd either hide my updates from her or not make them.


----------



## booflebump

Amazing pics SK! Was that an internal scan? Hello little baby! xxx


----------



## skweek35

Yes, Boffle it was an internal scan. 

Oh and I almost forgot to say that I have my 12 week scan date through this afternoon - Wednesday, 25th April at 10:20am! 
That week will be a really busy one for us. The Thursday afternoon will be my citizenship ceremony. 
So looking forward to April!!


----------



## babyfeva

Just got my results from my second blood test. It went from 1257 on Monday to 5327 today! This is good right?


----------



## booflebump

April sounds like a fab month for you SK!

Yup babyfeva - those numbers sound great :dance:

xxx


----------



## booflebump

I've had to cancel a surprise trip for a friend to Mull for next weekend - I can't go very far in the car at the moment, so hours on end followed by ferry journeys probably wouldn't be very agreeable with my ms :haha:

xxx


----------



## skweek35

Oh no Boofle!! 
I am so greatful I am not suffering that badly with ms! While at the hospital this afternoon, we heard a lady puking her guts up! Its was awful to listen to! I do think she was making a lot more noise than is necessary though.


----------



## ginny83

sk - great scan :)

I had a tiny bit of brown and redish tinged CM over the past 2 days, I went and saw a doctor who had a basic ultrasound machine - basically it could only detect a heart beat or not, and thankfully there was still one there! I've got a proper ultrasound on Monday which will hopefully tell me what's going on! 

The doctor said it's probably the subchorionic hemorrhage I've got, as they often bleed out or get reabsorbed. He wasn't that concerned though as it was such a tiny amount.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ginny that's great that you heard the heart beat! Fx you get some answers at the next scan. X


----------



## glitterfly

Hey girls,

I haven't posted in a few weeks but have decided I'm. November sparkler now as the hosp is officially using my November date. Yay!

So I found out last night that my SIL is expecting TWINSs 1 week after me. She was too scared to tell me as she didn't want to hog the lime light. I told her not o be so silly!!! I'm absolutely delighted for her and excited too!!! She's worried though as she is 7/8 weeks pg, 1 baby is on date with a hb, the other is measuring 5 weeks with no hb... Has anyone had any experience of this??

How're the symptoms treating us all?? My ms has stepped up a nasty notch. Oh joy! Haha, turns out bubs hates chocolate and sweets!, whatttttt?!

Xxxx


----------



## mellllly

Yay an official sparkler!
Twins for SIL how exciting, not had any experience there but hopefully all will be ok xx


----------



## SpringerS

glitterfly said:


> She's worried though as she is 7/8 weeks pg, 1 baby is on date with a hb, the other is measuring 5 weeks with no hb... Has anyone had any experience of this??

I sort of do but it's not great news I'm afraid. I know two women who have had vanishing twin syndrome and in both cases the earliest scan showed one twin on date with a healthy heartbeat and the other twin noticeably smaller with a slower heartbeat. In both cases when they went for a follow up scan after 2 weeks the smaller twin had stopped growing and was eventually reabsorbed. Fingers crossed it doesn't happen to your sister in law and the little twin catches up with it's big bro/sis.

_If_ your SIL does lose the little one the best thing to do is encourage her to grieve as much as she needs and let her take the time to deal with it. It is a very upsetting and confusing time as you have essentially miscarried but at the same time are still carrying a healthy pregnancy. The good news is in both cases I know of, the first twin went on to grow perfectly and even though the loss of one twin may always be a little sad the growth and birth of the other baby will go a long, long way toward healing the sadness.


----------



## cookielucylou

Name? Lucy.
How old are you? 26
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 29th november from LMP
What # child is this for you? 2. I have a 17 month old son.
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No idea.
Are you finding out the gender? Undecided-OH wants to, i like the surprise.
How many months were you TTC? Around 8momths.


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies! :wave: 
Just checking in, I don't even have time to get on here between work and chasing after my little toddler :) But it's so nice when I can get a second and catch up on all the happenings of so many women going through the exact same thing at the same time as me, how great is that? 
Congrats on those who have seen their beautiful bubs! I'm getting SO impatient to see our little bean and it's still 2 weeks away! ugh :dohh: planning DS birthday party is helping though, because I have SO much to do so less than two weeks seems a little shorter that way ;) 
Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend! I had a picnic lunch outside with DS and DH today as it was sunny and had to put a rubber band on my jeans because they felt so tight... REALLY?! ALREADY?! 
Am I the only one that feels like i'm getting a belly already? Maybe it's because it's #2 but WOW I feel really big already... this is going to get interesting REAL quick. haha


----------



## gaiagirl

You aren't alone! I am about 9 weeks with #1 and I had to use an elastic on my jeans this week, they were so freaking uncomfortable. Definitely just bloat and lack of working out...but still!


----------



## Ilikecake

Soulshaken said:


> hey ladies! :wave:
> Just checking in, I don't even have time to get on here between work and chasing after my little toddler :) But it's so nice when I can get a second and catch up on all the happenings of so many women going through the exact same thing at the same time as me, how great is that?
> Congrats on those who have seen their beautiful bubs! I'm getting SO impatient to see our little bean and it's still 2 weeks away! ugh :dohh: planning DS birthday party is helping though, because I have SO much to do so less than two weeks seems a little shorter that way ;)
> Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend! I had a picnic lunch outside with DS and DH today as it was sunny and had to put a rubber band on my jeans because they felt so tight... REALLY?! ALREADY?!
> Am I the only one that feels like i'm getting a belly already? Maybe it's because it's #2 but WOW I feel really big already... this is going to get interesting REAL quick. haha

You're not the only one. People already ask me when I'm due and look gob smacked when I say November :haha:


----------



## booflebump

I had to use a hairband on my jeans yesterday - think I will have to invest in a belly band extender thing very soon!


----------



## SpringerS

Yay 9 weeks! Now the pictures in my tickers look baby like instead of alien like! 

I wish I was a few more weeks along. Looking at the fake birthday announcements and the gay friend who has just come out as loving his girlfriend on facebook I'd love to announce my pregnancy and have everyone assume it's an April fool. Oh well, we are telling some friends today so that will have to sate me.


----------



## gaiagirl

SpringerS said:


> Yay 9 weeks! Now the pictures in my tickers look baby like instead of alien like!
> 
> I wish I was a few more weeks along. Looking at the fake birthday announcements and the gay friend who has just come out as loving his girlfriend on facebook I'd love to announce my pregnancy and have everyone assume it's an April fool. Oh well, we are telling some friends today so that will have to sate me.

I was just trying to convince my DH that it would be funny to announce I'm pregnant on FB and then say Happy April Fools! But he won't go for it...haha. If I weren't it would be funnier :)

Ultrasound in T-2 days! Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## Soulshaken

Haha I thought about that too today but then I would get the rumor mill going and of course I'm TRYING to wait to announce until DS first birthday because I feel like that would just be so special <3 here's hoping we can hold out!


----------



## Firedancer41

Hi all...Mind if I join you? :)

Name(just first)? Lisa
How old are you? 39
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov. 28th by LMP
What # child is this for you? 6 (have 4 earth babies and 1 angel)
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? no idea; I have 4 daughters at home!
Are you finding out the gender? Not until he/she arrives! :)
How many months were you TTC? We were actually NOT trying, so this has been quite a surprise that hasn't quite sunk in yet, but I'm getting used to the idea :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

About ten people announced on fb that they were pregnant today... All fake of course!


----------



## ginny83

I had my scan and it went really well 

They measured bub at 9+2 - which is a day even further ahead than my dating scan had me. So I think I might change my EDD to 4th November - that's the EDD from the dating scan and also in the middle of the new scan EDD and my ovulation date 

Baby measured 25.8mm and heartrate of 174bpm. The hemorrhage is still there but I don't think it's any bigger - which I'm happy about, but might mean I'll get more spotting.

Here's a pic of the scan - head is to the left and little leg buds to the right 

https://i43.tinypic.com/vsno6u.jpg


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i told my brother and SIL today that i was expecting and i was nervous that they would think it was an april fools joke... and i have no way to prove it to them! but they didnt even think of it lol.. it went good


----------



## booflebump

Aww Ginny - hello little baby!

I've had to phone in sick to work today.....morning sickness has really knocked it out of me

xxx


----------



## skweek35

Hello little baby!! So cute Ginny! 

Boofle - boohoo to the ms!! 
I'm so gad I'm on holiday for 2 weeks! Just one of the perks of teaching! SO 2 weeks for me to do just what my baby and body wants me to do. 
I do have a bit of planning and marking to do but will do that in little chunks or as I can take it.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ginny that's a lovely scan! Congratulations!


----------



## bubblej23

great scan pics ladies :)

i have booked a private scan for 2morro as i had some watery brown discharge on the day my period should of been due so hoping all is well, it hasnt happened again since and it wasnt loads it wasnt even bloody sorry for the TMI post!! the same thing happened at 6 weeks and i had a scan all was fine so i have everything crossed baby bean is just keeping mummy on her toes!!! 

also for the last 2 weeks ive had a really bad choking cough cold, sometimes im coughing that hard all my upper stomach hurts, baby is well protected though right??? sorry if that sounds silly :/


----------



## babyfeva

beautiful scan & bubb ginny!


----------



## babyfeva

booflebump- sorry you're not feeling well :(


----------



## babyfeva

I'm not feeling any symptoms really. I keep wanting to take hpt's to make sure...


----------



## CAValleygirl

ginny83 said:


> I had my scan and it went really well
> 
> They measured bub at 9+2 - which is a day even further ahead than my dating scan had me. So I think I might change my EDD to 4th November - that's the EDD from the dating scan and also in the middle of the new scan EDD and my ovulation date
> 
> Baby measured 25.8mm and heartrate of 174bpm. The hemorrhage is still there but I don't think it's any bigger - which I'm happy about, but might mean I'll get more spotting.
> 
> Here's a pic of the scan - head is to the left and little leg buds to the right
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/vsno6u.jpg

Adorable!


----------



## bethanchloe

I am a HUGE Twitter user and am finding it near impossible NOT to tell everybody about this baby! I'm so rubbish at keeping secrets but feel I need to keep it to myself until I at least know my actual due date!
Eek it's so hard!


----------



## Blondiejay

Babyfeva, me too!! I'm waiting for the ms, exhaustion, sore boobs etc but nothing's happening! Although I guess it's a good thing!!
I took my last test on Saturdy morning and the line was so dark, so that really made me happy. I've got my first doctors appt on Wednesday. :0)


----------



## babyfeva

Blondiejay! How exciting for your appointment. Are they going to do a scan? Mines not until April 26 seems so far away. I'll be almost 9 weeks by then!


----------



## gaiagirl

booflebump said:


> Aww Ginny - hello little baby!
> 
> I've had to phone in sick to work today.....morning sickness has really knocked it out of me
> 
> xxx

Boofle - Sorry you are feeling so sick. I wanted to call in so many times last week and I am sure I will this week too...but I am a teacher so if I haven't prepped lessons and left them out it's impossible! Ugh.

Just checked out your blog (I have followed it since seeing your link on this thread) and I have to tell you -- I have pinned the very SAME nursery pic! It is my fav, I LOVE the contrast of the grey and color. I am going to do something like that I think! Are you finding out the sex? We aren't so I am thinking rainbow colors is pretty gender neutral because it is all colors!

Good luck today on the offer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!


----------



## Mrs.326

Blondiejay said:


> Babyfeva, me too!! I'm waiting for the ms, exhaustion, sore boobs etc but nothing's happening! Although I guess it's a good thing!!
> I took my last test on Saturdy morning and the line was so dark, so that really made me happy. I've got my first doctors appt on Wednesday. :0)

I'm so glad to hear someone else say this! My breast tenderness comes and goes, and while I do find myself more tired that usual throughout the day, I'm not full on "exhausted", and I don't have any morning sickness or nausea yet. I also took a test yesterday and the line came up immediately and was much darker than the control line so I'm taking it as a good sign. My doctor's appointment is on Wednesday as well! Can't wait to see our little baby :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Mrs.326, my line was darker then the control line too, it was so nice seeing it as the other were just a little fainter. I never had sore boobs before my period so I'm not really expecting them to ache too much whilst I'm pregnant.

Babyfeva, no scan this time. I think I'll just be given forms and blood tests...although I'm not 100% sure what they will do to be honest! I bet you're super excited for you appointment!!


----------



## Cridge

Yay Ginny!! Baby is growing so fast!! Mine has always measured 3 days behind, so I'm really hoping for a growth spurt by my 12 week u/s!


So far my ms has been very manageable. As long as I keep food in my stomach, I'm totally fine. It's great, but I'm just waiting for it to really hit! By this time with my son I was a puking machine! Maybe, just maybe, I'll get lucky with this one!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

I am excited!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh. I literally feel hungover tonight. And I'm definitely not. Headache, achey, too hot and then super nauseated to boot. I've been feeling sick for weeks but all of it combined tonight -- gross!

Hope it's just baby giving me a sign that all will be well tomorrow morning at the US! So nervous I hope I can sleep!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hope you feel better soon and good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck for today/tomorrow!

My ms is horrible at the moment. Eating helps a little bit but I'm always terrified I'll throw up afterwards and I cannot stand throwing up food. It freaks me out :blush:


----------



## bethanchloe

Wow first midwife appointment was odd!
I weight no more than last time (which is admittedly still a lot) but this time I've got to have the glucose test thing and because of the 'short time' it's been since my section I have to have a consultant appointment and probably consultant care throughout? Did not expect that.
She's put me at 9+6 which is about spot on by my reckoning, took a load of blood (which they DID NOT do last time and I wasn't expecting haha) and made me wee in a pot and then told me I'm not drinking enough.
She was really really nice to be fair, just so much going on in one appointment and she said I should get a scan date for about 2 weeks time - I hope so!! 
Hope I haven't bored you all to sleep! x


----------



## colsy

Ilikecake said:


> My ms is horrible at the moment. Eating helps a little bit but I'm always terrified I'll throw up afterwards and I cannot stand throwing up food. It freaks me out :blush:

I'm with you there. I am totally scared of puking. It's ridiculous, I get really really nervous if I know I'm going to throw up. If I know somebody has a vomiting bug, I will do EVERYTHING possible not to go near them for several days. This isn't a pregnancy thing - I've been like it as long as I can remember.


----------



## charlie15

bethanchloe said:


> Wow first midwife appointment was odd!
> I weight no more than last time (which is admittedly still a lot) but this time I've got to have the glucose test thing and because of the 'short time' it's been since my section I have to have a consultant appointment and probably consultant care throughout? Did not expect that.
> She's put me at 9+6 which is about spot on by my reckoning, took a load of blood (which they DID NOT do last time and I wasn't expecting haha) and made me wee in a pot and then told me I'm not drinking enough.
> She was really really nice to be fair, just so much going on in one appointment and she said I should get a scan date for about 2 weeks time - I hope so!!
> Hope I haven't bored you all to sleep! x

Nope, interesting to see what others experience is of their appointments, i am roughly the same stage as you and I have my booking appt tomorrow morning. Am nervous and excited about getting the scan date.

Will you get your scan date in the post?


----------



## bethanchloe

charlie15 said:


> Nope, interesting to see what others experience is of their appointments, i am roughly the same stage as you and I have my booking appt tomorrow morning. Am nervous and excited about getting the scan date.
> 
> Will you get your scan date in the post?

Yeah she said she'll send it out when she gets back to the hospital, the computers weren't working in the children's centre so she was having to do everything on paper. Last time it was really quick and within two weeks so I'm hoping for the same this time :)


----------



## babyfeva

Can't wait to see your scan!


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm far too impatient for this pregnancy m'larky. I was hoping my scan date would of been here today :sulk:


----------



## bubblej23

scan in 2 hours im feeling quite relaxed at the moment!!! be a nervous wreck after :/


----------



## Cridge

So last Monday my doctor took my progesterone level because I had developed a complex septatated cyst which was bleeding. She suspected it may have been the corpus luteum, and it turns out she was probably right. My progesterone had dropped from 27 (at around 4 weeks) to 13.9. So I'm now on progesterone supplements. :( My only worry is that it took a week for the blood result to come back and who knows how much lower my progesterone got over the course of the week! I have had zero spotting and no cramping, so that's a good sign, right? If my progesterone had dropped too low, wouldn't I start to spot? I do feel like i've grown over the last few days, so I'm hoping that means baby has grown too and that everything is okay.

How worried do you think I need to be? I have felt so confident about this pregnancy that I don't even feel very worried now. My doc didn't seem too concerned and just told me to come back at my regularly scheduled u/s at 12 weeks.


----------



## gaiagirl

Cridge...my understanding is that if a pregnancy ends because of low progesterone it happens by shedding the uterine lining before the placenta takes over. So if you have not even had any spotting at all, I would feel pretty confident that everything is totally fine!

Bubble...my first scan is in 2 hours too!!! I actually am nervous, but I just spent 10 min puking over the kitchen sink so I am pretty confident that baby is OK?! Can't wait to have seen and heard the heartbeat and have a teensy bit of peace of mind!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Good luck with your scans, ladies!


----------



## rottpaw

My scan is in two hours as well! :happydance:Good luck to all of us and hugs and prayers! 

I'm nervous but ready... It felt like scan week would never get here. 

Ilikecake, I'm like you! I'm far too impatient for the day to day of pregnancy andi need constant reassurance and scans :rofl: I got spoiled last time and had five scans between 6-12 weeks. Not likely to happen this time though!

Can't wait to see all our :baby::baby::baby:!


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck for your scans!!

I have my first doctors appt in the morning, yay!


----------



## charlie15

bethanchloe said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Nope, interesting to see what others experience is of their appointments, i am roughly the same stage as you and I have my booking appt tomorrow morning. Am nervous and excited about getting the scan date.
> 
> Will you get your scan date in the post?
> 
> Yeah she said she'll send it out when she gets back to the hospital, the computers weren't working in the children's centre so she was having to do everything on paper. Last time it was really quick and within two weeks so I'm hoping for the same this time :)Click to expand...

oooh i hope I get mine within 2 weeks....I'm getting impatient now!!


----------



## bethanchloe

charlie15 said:


> oooh i hope I get mine within 2 weeks....I'm getting impatient now!!

It's hard not to be impatient, I am ridiculously impatient and thought I was going to explode last time. I have to make myself more patient this time or I'll spend the whole time in tears!!
Last time I had my 12 week scan at 10 weeks so hopefully it being later will make it seem less long? Ooh I don't know x


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck all you ladies having scans soon.

I am so jealous :brat: :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck with the scans! Can't wait to see the pictures! X


----------



## Evian260

I had my first doctor's appointment yesterday and it went great, except that my doctor was surprised I was back and acted all concerned for me since I had PPD with my first. I haven't been on antidepressants in over 6 months and it only lasted 6 weeks really, but she didn't seem too... thrilled? I guess? I don't know.... whatever. Just made me a bit sad. It kind of made me feel like if you have PPD with your first you aren't allowed to have anymore. I know she's looking out for my best interests but still - we said it was planned so she should have acted a bit more happy.

Scan on Tuesday :)


----------



## booflebump

Had the midwife today - all went fine apart from her having a go at me for refusing consent for the GTT....saying I'd have a massive baby if I didn't have :dohh: Not every trust does it for a start, and the midwife I met two weeks ago said they'd probably be stopping it in our trust as well. Was a bit of a clash of personalities - kinda glad we bought a new house today and I will be getting a new midwife!

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations on the new house! Sorry what is GTT?


----------



## SpringerS

Fish&Chips said:


> Congratulations on the new house! Sorry what is GTT?

The test for gestational diabetes afaik. But I don't know why hospitals would stop doing them? It's a serious condition that can have really nasty consequences if not treated but is very easily managed once diagnosed.


----------



## booflebump

Thanks Fish&Chips. It's the Glucose Tolerance Test - often offered at 28 weeks x


----------



## booflebump

SpringerS said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new house! Sorry what is GTT?
> 
> The test for gestational diabetes afaik. But I don't know why hospitals would stop doing them? It's a serious condition that can have really nasty consequences if not treated but is very easily managed once diagnosed.Click to expand...

Some trusts already don't do them for people who don't have any risk factors, due to the high incidences of false positives and unnecessary further testing x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ah yes my friend had to have one of those. I didn't last time so I'm guessing I won't again. Is it an age thing or family history of diabetes?


----------



## bethanchloe

I got told I'll be having GTT this time despite not having it last time or being any fatter. Slightly confused!


----------



## booflebump

Fish&Chips said:


> Ah yes my friend had to have one of those. I didn't last time so I'm guessing I won't again. Is it an age thing or family history of diabetes?

Risk factors are maternal age, weight, history of previous diabetes, and ethnicity


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm 32 this time so I know I'm classified as an older mother.


----------



## mummy1985

I'll be having it again I suppose but I'll be booking it in for the afternoon as from monitoring last time I found my sugars were only ever high in the morning and they were never actually over the limit (except on the gtt!) 

Anyone else got no symptoms? It was like this last time round. I've forgotten I'm pregnant a couple of times although that could just be me! I rang my brother earlier to ask something and forgot what it was the minute he picked up the phone!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! Heard the heartbeat (a perfect 160 BMP) and saw the little olive/prune! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Unfortunately didn't get a pic, as it was just an informal scan by my midwife and her machine doesnt have the best resolution or a printer. We saw the baby very briefly and not very clearly, but it was definitely in there!

I am surprised by how not 100% relieved I am. I mean, I am relieved and happy and excited, but I STILL cant shake the worry. Jeez.


----------



## Fish&Chips

What do you ladies think to my new signature?

[IMG ]https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/03041235639pm_5bfd9.png[/IMG]

If you would like it too just copy the above link and take out the space after [IMG


----------



## booflebump

Aww, lovely, thanks!

Gaiagirl - that's lovely news, glad everything is ok in there

xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

Anyone have a Doppler? I'm tempted to try to find a hb although I know it is pretty early. I used my doppler in my last pregnancy and It was very reassuring. I don't get a scan until 20 weeks but I have booked in for a private scan at 12.5 weeks but I'm driving myself nutty worrying all the time.


----------



## ginny83

gaia - great news on the scan :)

lovealittle - I don't have one, but I'm thinking about getting one. I'm just nervous it'll make me anxious if I don't find a heart beat easily. what brand do you have? I've seen some cheapish ones on ebay, but not sure if these aren't very good?


----------



## sharan

Hey ladies. Just thought I'd come introduce myself here. I'm expecting my second baby and I think I'm due between 22nd Nov to 27th Nov. according to my LMP and normal 28 day cycle my EDD is 22nd Nov. however my average cycle day is about 33 so I've estimated 27th Nov.

I've yet to see the midwife and have a scan so won't know till later. However already this pregnancy is panning out to be completely different from my last. I'm completely symptom free.


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Sharan! We have the same due date xx


----------



## Evian260

Yay for symptom free!


----------



## booflebump

Hello lovelies!

We've booked another scan for next sat at 11 weeks-ish. Want to tell family soon but want to check all is ok first :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

It looks like we'll be getting our first scan next Saturday too!


----------



## sharan

I'm in two minds about being symptom free. It's a blessing because I can enjoy the early part of my pregnancy which is something I missed out on last time. But at least last time it felt real early on. Now it won't feel real until I have my dating scan.


----------



## 1eighty

Name? Clare
How old are you? 30
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 28th November, from LMP
What # child is this for you? #1
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Yes :p _(I've no idea.)_
Are you finding out the gender? As soon as we can!
How many months were you TTC? 6 and a half, I had my coil out on 1st August 2011, finally got there in Feb.

I live in Zimbabwe and my doctor has an ultrasound machine in his room, we were lucky enough to see our LO when we were 4wks 5days. Going for another scan on Tuesday and some bloods, hoping to see heartbeat!


----------



## Ilikecake

Hi Clare, congratulations :happydance:

Digestive tea biscuits and Ribena are my saviour today!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, 

I know this is a bit further back, but as for the GTT, I really hope they keep a really close eye on me for that. I have PCOS and have tendancies to low blood sugars. So if they dont keep an eye on that I will be taking matters into my own hands. 

Fish &chips - you are still so young! If you are considered to be an older mother at 32 - what am I considered to be at 36!! :rofl: Geriatric? :rofl: 
And yes this is my first! Help!! 
And thanks for the sig!! Will defo be grabbing that in a bit! 

Gaiagirl - you are so lucky to have heard your LO's heartbeat! I'm so hoping to hear my LO's heartbeat next Tuesday at my booking in appointment. 

Lovealittle1 - not got a doopler yet but tempted to order one! 
Does anyone have one already or recommend which one to get? 

Boofle - you are so lucky to get so many scans!! I'm tring to convince DF that we need to get a 3D scan done later in the pregnancy, but he thinks its a waste of time and money! BOOHOO! 

Some of you ladies are so fortunate to have no symptoms. I have just had the left overs, meatballs, from last night dinner and already feeling nauseous! Should never have eaten that! And I was doing sooo well today until I ate those meatballs. Guess we wont be having them again for the next few weeks! 
Not that I'm complaining about my symptoms! 

Clare - welcome to November Sparklers thread!! 
I'm orginally from your end of the world - or at least closer - from Cape Town. Only been here for 9 years. I really miss the South at the mo! Its meant to be spring here and looks more like winter to me! GGRRR 
I too had a coil removed last year! but took me a bit longer to fall pregnant - 11 months. You are so fortunate that your Doc has an ultrasound in his room. Does this mean you will get to see your baba loads? Is your GP going to deliver your baba?


----------



## colsy

skweek35 said:


> Fish &chips - you are still so young! If you are considered to be an older mother at 32 - what am I considered to be at 36!! :rofl:

I was just 36 when I had my first. All being well, I'll be just 39 when I have this one. So that makes me ...?:wacko:


----------



## Cridge

I have a friend that has a doppler and she's loved having it. I believe she has the Sonoline B, and based on what she says, and the research I've done, it's a pretty good one. I believe she was able to hear her baby's hb at 9w4d (sometime during the 9th week, anyway).

I feel like I'd become obsessed and stressed if I couldn't find the hb, but after having been put on progesterone and not having another u/s for another 3 weeks, I'm tempted to order one. I'll just have to tell myself that I may not hear the hb for a few weeks....and I won't allow myself to try every day.


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge, they have a few sites that let you rent dopplers as well. Or perhaps your friend will let you borrow hers? I'm pretty tempted myself, but like you I know I'd just get upset if I couldn't find the heartbeat.


----------



## Cridge

I've thought about renting... but it seems odd. You can rent them online? Hmmmm... Actually, my friend is a bnb friend - halfway across the world! :winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

colsy said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Fish &chips - you are still so young! If you are considered to be an older mother at 32 - what am I considered to be at 36!! :rofl:
> 
> I was just 36 when I had my first. All being well, I'll be just 39 when I have this one. So that makes me ...?:wacko:Click to expand...

hhhmmm I dont know :blush: 

I'm a teacher and considering that some of the mothers of kids I have taught are younger than me and already grandparents! eeekkkk help!! 

But then again they must have had their first child when they were about 16?! Yup and one of these ladies, her son was 14 when he fathered a child!! 
I wouldn't want this any other way TBH!


----------



## charlie15

colsy said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Fish &chips - you are still so young! If you are considered to be an older mother at 32 - what am I considered to be at 36!! :rofl:
> 
> I was just 36 when I had my first. All being well, I'll be just 39 when I have this one. So that makes me ...?:wacko:Click to expand...

Me too 39 for this one so a proper geriatric mum to be!!

They don't officially consider you and "older mum" until your over 35 so you've a few years left!!


----------



## SpringerS

skweek35 said:


> If you are considered to be an older mother at 32 - what am I considered to be at 36!! :rofl: Geriatric? :rofl:

Actually yes, Geriatric Pregnancy is the term for when the mother is 35+. Sorry.:flower:


----------



## skweek35

charlie15 said:


> colsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Fish &chips - you are still so young! If you are considered to be an older mother at 32 - what am I considered to be at 36!! :rofl:
> 
> I was just 36 when I had my first. All being well, I'll be just 39 when I have this one. So that makes me ...?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too 39 for this one so a proper geriatric mum to be!!
> 
> They don't officially consider you and "older mum" until your over 35 so you've a few years left!!Click to expand...

Ok so at 36 we are only considered 'older'! these days! YAY!! :happydance: at least its not like when my mom had my brother! She was 26 and considered to be 'older'! That was back in the 70's!! 

How is everyone coping with the fatigue? I cant seem to survive without an afternoon nap! I'm soooo glad I'm on school holidays at the mo


----------



## skweek35

SpringerS said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> If you are considered to be an older mother at 32 - what am I considered to be at 36!! :rofl: Geriatric? :rofl:
> 
> Actually yes, Geriatric Pregnancy is the term for when the mother is 35+. Sorry.:flower:Click to expand...

ok so no hope for me then - Granny mom I will be!! :haha:


----------



## SpringerS

skweek35 said:


> ok so no hope for me then - Granny mom I will be!! :haha:

I'll be 34 a month after my due date so I'll almost definitely be a geriatric for my second pregnancy. I figure it's best to just accept it now so I don't punch someone doctor who refers to me that way when I'm in labour.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Loving all this banter between you geriatrics.. :haha:


----------



## rottpaw

SpringerS said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> If you are considered to be an older mother at 32 - what am I considered to be at 36!! :rofl: Geriatric? :rofl:
> 
> Actually yes, Geriatric Pregnancy is the term for when the mother is 35+. Sorry.:flower:Click to expand...

At least here in the US they at *slightly* kinder and go with "advanced maternal age!" not much better but I'm happy it's not geriatric! :dohh: :rofl: I'm in that boat too, whatever it's called, as I'm 37.

In happier news, I had a great scan yesterday and baby is measuring perfectly, hb 124! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## skweek35

For me, geriatric refers to those of a more mature age - to be PC! My mom always used to refer to old age homes as geriatric creche's! :haha: Therefore I think I prefer 'advanced maternal age'!


----------



## booflebump

Advanced maternal age sounds nicer! Once upon a time, a woman having her first baby after the age of 25 was considered an 'elderly primip'.....elderly at 25!!

SK - GTT looks for problem breaking down sugars, and therefore high blood sugars, so with your low blood sugars you are actually lucky!

xxx


----------



## Coleey

I didn't have the GTT with my son, but I did have my sugar levels checked by those finger pricking pens sometimes. xx


----------



## charlie15

Fish&Chips said:


> Loving all this banter between you geriatrics.. :haha:

LOL :haha:!! hope you're feeling decidedly less geriatric now!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Maybe a little bit ;)


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello ladies. I hope you are all well.

I had my first doctors appointment today. She took all my details to send to the hospital I have chosen, then I have to wait about 4 weeks until the midwife calls to arrange my blood tests and scan. She answered all my questions and seemed happy with how health I am.

I'm off to Ireland tomorrow (my oh is from there) to see my oh's family and to go to a friends wedding. We are going to tell his family too. His sister is due on June through Ivf so looking forward to getting tips.

Have a great Easter x


----------



## lovealittle1

I have the anglesounds Doppler. It is pretty basic. Last pregnancy I found hb around 11 weeks but that was when I got the Doppler so perhaps I could've found it sooner. At the moment I can't be asked to get out the ky jelly and search for it. Working full time, having a 15 month old, being pregnant and a husband who is working really long hours is not a good combo. I am shattered all.the.time


----------



## Cridge

I just ordered the Sonoline B doppler!! I'm excited, but nervous! I got an email that it shipped out 8 minutes after the order was placed!! So hopefully I'll have it in a few days, but I'm halfway hoping it takes awhile to get here so I'm just a little further along before I try it!


----------



## babyfeva

blondiejay- good to hear you had some questions answered. Have a fun & safe trip to Ireland!


----------



## rottpaw

Hi girls just an update, had my 6w scan yesterday and all is well!:cloud9: saw heartbeat and little bean in there! 

I will add my scan photo when I can get to desktop computer. 

Hugs and love!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey, loving the good news of all these scans!


----------



## Coleey

Fish&Chips said:


> Yey, loving the good news of all these scans!

Me too! :) xx


----------



## CAValleygirl

I have my sisters Doppler sitting on my bedside table. I'm waiting a week or so before I start to try to use it...


----------



## silver_penny

Well, no scans of dopplers for me, ladies, but that's by personal choice. :thumbup: Can't believe I'm already 9 1/2 weeks along. Seems like time is flying (could be the two little one I have to take care of, or the flu that I'm suffering from :p ) Symptom wise, I don't have many and most days its hard to tell I'm even pregnant. Even with this being my third, I'm not even beginning to show.


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah, I am tempted by the doppler but I have to say it kind of weirds me out to over-use it. I know it's probably not an issue, but I think if I had one I would obsessively use it and I really don't want to...so I will stick to using it whenever I visit my friend (who has one) and also monthly at my midwife appointment...


----------



## bbygurl719

ALL UPDATED and glad to hear all the good news!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi ladies! Had my first scan today and it went well. We saw our little bean and a little heart flutter. The sonographer was not able to register the heartbeat unfortunately (she said it was too early still) but we could see it. The sac and baby both measured 6w (my estimation was pretty close!), so at least all is growing as it should be. My doctor scheduled another ultrasound for me next Wednesday to get an accurate heartrate and make sure the growth is still on track. She seemed pretty confident all was well and I was so relieved!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Mrs.326 said:


> Hi ladies! Had my first scan today and it went well. We saw our little bean and a little heart flutter. The sonographer was not able to register the heartbeat unfortunately (she said it was too early still) but we could see it. The sac and baby both measured 6w (my estimation was pretty close!), so at least all is growing as it should be. My doctor scheduled another ultrasound for me next Wednesday to get an accurate heartrate and make sure the growth is still on track. She seemed pretty confident all was well and I was so relieved!

Yay! So happy to hear!!


----------



## booflebump

Morning ladies - loving all the great scan news!


----------



## bethanchloe

I've just worked out (according to MW appointment which could be a few days out) that my actual EDD is now down as 31/10 - I won't be leaving though because save some miracle - this baby will be as late as my last one and I WILL NOT have a Halloween baby lol


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> Morning ladies - loving all the great scan news!

Oooh I know you!! You're a Twitter friend :D! Took me awhile there ;) x


----------



## booflebump

bethanchloe said:


> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies - loving all the great scan news!
> 
> Oooh I know you!! You're a Twitter friend :D! Took me awhile there ;) xClick to expand...

A-ha! And now I know you who are :rofl: Yup, that's me in my other disguise :flasher:


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> A-ha! And now I know you who are :rofl: Yup, that's me in my other disguise :flasher:

It suits you :winkwink:


----------



## babyfeva

congrats!!


----------



## skweek35

I'm just loving all the good news from all the midwife and scan appointments!! 
I'm feeling a lot more alive tonight than I have done over the past few days! 
Cant wait for my booking in appointment on Tuesday morning! 5 sleeps and counting! 

Why does my mom have to be so super sensitive right now and read into things that dont exsist? She has been trying to chat to me since Monday. Unfortunately every time she calls I am either sleeping or eating (and the latter doesnt happen often at the mo!) She texted me first today asking if she can call and then called me complaining that I'm shutting her out! I told her I am not doing that at all!! I tried to reassure her that its just unfortunate that she calls me when I'm either sleeping or feeling really tired! She also complained that I was short with my sister yesterday. Well what kind of reception did my sister expect after telling me that she has had a stomach bug for the previous 48hours??!! I very promptly asked her to hurry up and informed her that I was waiting outside for the stuff I called round for. There is no way I can afford to have her tummy bugs at this time in my life! 

Sorry for the rant! Just needed to get that out of my system! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Fish&Chips

skweet shouldn't it be the other way round at the moment with all your hormones?! I can totally see why you're annoyed. x


----------



## skweek35

I always knew that my mother would be OTT with me when she found out I was preggers. This is the reason I wanted to wait till I was 12 weeks. But with her being on my back about our wedding (next April) I caved in and told her on Mothers day! 
Something I now regret! 
Dont get me wrong - I love my mother but she just doesn't know when to stop, gets sooo emotional at times and takes things sooo personally at times. 
And now she wants to know why I dont tell her everything? Does she really need to know everything that happens in my life? As in EVERYTHING I do in the day? GGGRRR 
Why cant she just leave me to live my life sometimes!


----------



## Mrs.326

skweek, I know exactly how you feel about the mom issue. My mother is also being super sensitive and it's really pissing me off. I had my scan yesterday and since we didn't actually hear or get a definite heartbeat I told her she still couldn't tell anyone (she's dying to email ALL of her friends and share the news, and I would rather she wait). She got mad at me that I wouldn't let her tell anyone and tried to guilt me into it! I basically had to tell her to quit throwing a fit and repsect my decision, because, after all, it is _my_ decision. Not hers! She's also mad that she didn't know we were even trying to get pregnant. She thinks I tried to shut her out before I got pregnant and now it's getting "worse". Really whats happening is I didn't want to be smoothered and don't want her prematurely sharing news that isn't hers to share. 

Whew! Sorry for my rant as well, but it feels good to get it out :)


----------



## skweek35

oh on that note - I could go on forever with this rant!! 

My mom is cross with me too that she isn't allowed to tell anyone yet, but a friend of mine congratulated her the other day. I keep getting questioned as to when I'm planning on telling the rest of the world! 
I too have to remind her that its our news and not hers to share!! 
Oh I also told her that she is not to buy anything for the baby till 12 weeks! Well that went out the door every quickly!! I already have a bib and a forehead thermometer!! 
GGGRRR


----------



## Mrs.326

Mom's can be so frustrating!! (meanwhile, our little beans are developing and will one day be in our shoes compaining about us) :haha:

But, you're right. It's our news, not theirs, and they need to respect that. I know it's their grandchild, but there's a big difference between being a mom and being a grandma and I feel like my mom needs to learn her place. 

So glad I'm not the only one dealing with mother issues right now!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wowza I would be fuming if my Mum was acting like that!


----------



## skweek35

Fish - please can we swop mom's for a few days? Pretty Please? With big red cherries on top? 

You are so right Mrs.326 - the grandmothers need to learn their places!! My dad is great! He just told my mother that she did the same thing when she was preggers with all 3 children! You can imagine - she was not happy to hear that! :haha: Is what I think! I know I need to be kind to her but its my life and I'm 36 yrs old! No longer her little baby!! I have a life of my own and don't need to answer to her! I haven't for years and now she wants to know my every move! I think not!! 
Oh she would so have a go at me if she ever read this! But I don't care! 
I'm pregnant and allowed to rant if I so wish!! 

Thanks! Rant over! I think hehe


----------



## gaiagirl

LOL, you ladies are making me nervous! We are telling my parents this weekend and I hope there is no drama over waiting to tell them or the fact that they won't be able to share the news yet! Eeek!


----------



## Mrs.326

Lol, Gaiagirl! I'm sure it will go well.... I don't think all moms react like ours :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

lol my mom owns a small store in our local downtown and she said to get her urge out that i am pregnant she tells random customers that she knows dont know me or know anyone.. i told her that its so random and embarrassing!! she also carries around a "brag book" with pictures of my nieces in it, in her purse!! yikes!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

wishfulmom2b said:


> lol my mom owns a small store in our local downtown and she said to get her urge out that i am pregnant she tells random customers that she knows dont know me or know anyone.. i told her that its so random and embarrassing!! she also carries around a "brag book" with pictures of my nieces in it, in her purse!! yikes!!!!

This is brilliant! Your mum sounds hilarious and very sweet. 

Skweet, I'm away in a few weeks so we can swap for a day then if you like? Only if there's still a promise of cherries!


----------



## Coleey

Oh god, I don't know what I'd do if my mum acted like that. I get the OTT stuff from my mil and that's enough to drive me crazy :haha: xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Just realised this whole bank holiday thing means no post til Tuesday??
I might explode!! x


----------



## colsy

I could go on for hours about the relationship between me and my mum. It makes me sad that it's the way it is. I also have a huge guilt thing going on, because I am an only child and she is on her own, no longer has a job, and has few friends, so basically I am her life. Despite this, she begrudges what I have (all the things she never had - lots of friends, a good relationship with my OH, a good career) rather than being pleased that I am in such a position. So I have this thing that I feel I OUGHT to spend time with her rather than wanting to. And, as I say, that makes me sad, cos it shouldn't be like that.

As for her reaction to my pregnancy ... downright odd. She has just spent six nights staying with us, and I think she asked two questions in that entire time about pg. Seriously, she just seems to have no interest. However, when I told her we wouldn't be announcing until the dating scan and nuchal fold test had shown everything was fine at 12 weeks or so, she was like "People just told people when I was pregnant. You didn't keep it a secret. I don't see why you're doing this ..." and then went on and on about it. Like some of you others have said, my pg, my rules. My pg, my announcement.

:growlmad:


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Just realised this whole bank holiday thing means no post til Tuesday??
> I might explode!! x

I realised that this morning and was not happy :brat: :haha:


----------



## booflebump

9+6 bump

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNDA2LTAwNjU4LmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## Ilikecake

Gorgeous little bump Boof


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh lovely bump! 

I guess back in the day they didn't have such sensitive tests so by the time they found out they were pregnant there was a better chance of it going to term. We know so much more about the risks that it's only natural that we'll be apprehensive. X


----------



## Coleey

Awww, what a gorgeous lil' bump Boof :) xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> I realised that this morning and was not happy :brat: :haha:

I might have been a bit, slightly, stupidly grumpy (and still am!!) :brat: ;) x


----------



## ESwemba84

7w5d scan....we heard the heartbeat!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## glitterfly

booflebump said:


> 9+6 bump
> 
> https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNDA2LTAwNjU4LmpwZw-1.jpg

Lovely bump boofs!

I posted one in the first tri section and can't believe how much I've bloated! Haha



Also, I don't suppose anyone could please put me on the front sheet for 1st November please?

Xxxx


----------



## glitterfly

ESwemba84 said:


> 7w5d scan....we heard the heartbeat!:happydance:

Lovely scan! Was that ur first? It's soooooo exciting to see isn't it.

Xxxxx


----------



## ESwemba84

Yep this was the first scan it was amazing!


----------



## bubblej23

private scan pics i had done on tuesday, baby's heart rate was 178bpm lol was a lovely train sound :cloud9:
this was my first private scan and i would highly recommened it they are soooo much more detailed than the hospital ones


----------



## booflebump

Aww lovely scan pics ladies :dance:


----------



## ashleywalton

glitterfly-What is your due date and I will add you? I need to make changes, I've just been feeling miserable and haven't been able to be on computer long enough to do it.


----------



## bbygurl719

glitterfly im sorry i missed u u r added


----------



## skweek35

Fish - you are welcome to my mother anytime!! Will send truck loads of cherries!! Haha 

Boofle - lovely bump pic! I wish I had a bump now! I've just got my usual jellybelly!! 

ES and Bubble - lovely scan pics!! 

AFM - had a lovely day at the inlaws! SIL was there with our little nephew! He is just over a year old and such a cheeky little monkey!! Love him to bits! DF is soo good with him! Can't wait to have this little one now. DF will be such a good daddy!

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## gaiagirl

Got outside today for a hike in the sun and fresh air today! Felt SO good...

I also stopped at a local market and got some turkey franks made locally because I have been CRAVING sausages and hot dogs but won't do the crappy factory ones. These are nitrite free and so freaking amazing. Mmmmm...also got peach lemonade and watermelon, and blackberry sorbet bars...definitely into either meat or fruit. LOL.

What is everyone else craving?!


----------



## Evian260

I've been craving fruit smoothies LOL


----------



## booflebump

Pasta, with spicy sausage....nom nom nom. I like a lot of fruit as well. 

How are we all today?

xxx


----------



## Evian260

Woke up.this morning to bright red bleeding.... Just called doc I need prayers please


----------



## ginny83

oh so sorry to hear Evian. Thinking of you and hope the bleeding stops!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Prayers coming hon!


----------



## bubblej23

prayers your way hun, i hope it stops soon, keep us informed, thinking of you x


----------



## bubblej23

im not craving anything at the moment but i never did with my other two either, im fighting against a viral infection at the moment its not very nice at all keep coughing up all kinds of coloured sh** off my chest, had it for 2 weeks now just hoping this is the last couple of days of it now as its getting me down :( 
hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## Evian260

Well, the bleeding has come to a stop but before it did I passed a clot too.... my doctor said it was perfectly normal (?!?!) and that if it gets worse or I start cramping to call her and we'd go to the ER. Either way I am going in first thing Monday morning for a scan. I'm so nervous :(


----------



## Alandsa

Don't worry I had some bleeding too, I was booked in for a scan on the Monday (as it typically happened on the Friday) then the bleeding got worse the next day so I went in for an emergency scan. She said it was all fine and nothing to worry about. She asked if the bleeding had started after sex, which it hadn't.

So don't worry, it doesn't necessarily mean anything serious. I know that won't take away your worry. If you find you start freaking out and can't wait til Monday then I would head down to A&E and they may scan you then. 

:hugs: and sending you positive thoughts


----------



## Fish&Chips

Evian I hope the scan on Monday goes ok. I passed a clot a while back and as far as I know I'm still pregnant. X

We've just had a lovely day at the zoo with my little boy. I'm glad we're doing things with him whilst I still can and before the new baby arrives. 

Craving wise I've gone off meat but am loving fruit. Last time I were off pasta but again craved fruit and sweets!


----------



## ashleywalton

Haha...You can tell how out of it I am. I am not in charge of this thread...oops!! Pregnancy brain! :wacko:


----------



## Evian260

Thanks ladies I'll keep you posted


----------



## mellllly

Heres my 5 week pic compared to my 9 week bump
 



Attached Files:







5 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 9









9 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lovealittle1

Thinking of you Evian and sending lots of positive vibes. It's a good sign the blood stopped.

So I deffo have a little bump now and I can't blame it on constipation or bloating anymore :rofl: I'm going to start bump pics at 10 weeks again.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mellly what a lovely bump! I don't think I have one yet but I'm only 7 weeks so I'm not surprised! X


----------



## skweek35

Boohoohoo!! I want a bump too NOW!!! :haha: I suppose as this is #1 for us I wont be showing for at least another 2 months - I also have a jelly belly that will hide it a bit longer too! Boohoohoo!! 

As for cravings - it changes from week to week. This last week it has been salads and fruit. A few weeks back it was protein!! Just so glad I dont want to know anything about chocolate at the mo. DF is really happy about that as he gets all my easter eggs!! He gave me lidt lindor chocolate balls for my birthday and still haven't opened them. At least that will help me keep the weight down for a bit.

2 more days till my booking in appointment!


----------



## booflebump

Hope everything is ok Evian :hugs:

I stupidly ventured in to Sainsburys today - it didn't go down well at all, and I had to run out and leave my husband to it :dohh: Obviously the sight of food is still too much for me :rofl:

xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Evian- praying that all is ok sweetie. I kind of freaked out last night too because I had a little spotting after wiping but it's not there anymore. Why does our body make us worry so much.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well.

Evian, thinking of you, hope everything's ok. X

I'm in Ireland for the weekend to see my oh's family and for a friends wedding which was yesterday. I don't think i got away with not letting anyone know as apparentely one of our friends clocked me not drinking the whole time!! Ahh well I just don't want to announce it at this early stage.
Symptom wise, I'm finally getting ever so slightly tender boobs. Yay! Can't wait to see them grow haha!!

Happy Easter x


----------



## booflebump

Afternoon lovelies

How we all doing? How are the 9/10 week girls feeling? Sometimes I feel fine to the point of nearly forgetting I'm pregnant, then other times I feel cack to the point of needing to go back to bed. 

xxx


----------



## skweek35

Join the club Boofle!! Admittedly I had a really late night last night and am really suffering today! 
Got up at 9am ravanously hungry. Ate breakfast then promptly snoozed on the couch till about 11:30am. Went back to bed for another 2 hours and am now chilling on the couch. Just have NO energy today!!! Could really do with a redbull right about now! For someone who doesnt even drink coffee or tea that stuff is lethal!! 

I do also have days, just like you - where I forget I'm pregnant! 
Roll on 12 - 14 weeks!


----------



## Ilikecake

Hi ladies. Hope all is well.
My morning sickness is lowly getting better and my tiredness is slowly ebbing away. I actually stayed awake until midnight the other night.
My appetite has finally returned (judging by the 3 slices of toast for breakfast :blush:)

I'm praying my scan letter turns up tomorrow. It's driving me crazy.

Eta- I'm almost 10 weeks :shock: I keep thinking time is dragging but it's mad thinking we're almost at 3 months!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I can't wait for the nausea and tiredness to ease. I weighed myself today and in less than a week I've lost 7lbs.


----------



## bethanchloe

Over 25% done!
I bloody hate being pregnant which sounds an absolutely awful thing to say but I'm just so bloody awful at it.
Hope everyone had a lovely Easter :) x


----------



## lovealittle1

I dislike being pregnant too. I don't like feeling tired,weak and huge and i also miss my wine. It's all worth though in the end. 

My ms is still pretty bad. It starts about 11am and lasts about 3-4 hours.


----------



## Ilikecake

I'd forgotten how hard pregnancy is. Saying that, with James it wasn't until 20+ weeks that I started finding things hard.


----------



## Evian260

Hi ladies... just got home from the doctor. Cervix is closed, baby is measuring 4 weeks 6 days (matches up with my ovulation dates), so I'm actually going to be moved to a December due date now (probably 12/11). They saw a gestational sac but no heartbeat or anything as they said it's too early to tell. They rebooked me a scan for 2 weeks out so now I just have to hope and pray no more bleeding! 

Can I stay in this group even though I'm due in December now? LOL

They also took some blood to do a beta screen for my hormone level... I get the results back tomorrow morning... hoping it's within normal range.


----------



## booflebump

Glad everything is ok evian - you can stay in whatever group you like :hugs:

xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all. how r u all today. how did ur appt go mommyh and how did the scans go wishful & WTB


----------



## skweek35

I so agree - hated being pregnant today! got properly sick for the first time today! 
TMI coming up - and all I brought up was the salads I had just eaten! Guess Speckle has its fathers taste buds - ie doesn't like cucumber and red pepper! ggggrrrr 
I would have felt better if it was a greasy dinner or a fat piece of cake or something that came back up, but no its the salads!!:gun::grr: 

Just hoping I have more energy tomorrow - midwife appointment at 11am!


----------



## bbygurl719

and forgot to ask how erikajo appt went


----------



## Fish&Chips

Evian that sounds really promising, thanks for letting us know. Of course you should stay! Good luck with your results. Xx


----------



## Evian260

Thanks guys :) How is everyone?


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! Had such a great long weekend, so nice to sleep in and feast on ham :)

We told another close friend and my parents and brother this weekend. They were surprised because we hadn't told them we decided to start TTC and excited, but still adjusting to becoming grandparents!

I am SO happy to be in the double digits finally and also...it seems like my MS is starting to ebb!!!!!! Don't want to get too excited but I think last week was the peak and I may be starting to see some relief!!! Yay!


----------



## ashleywalton

My MS is at least mostly morning sickness and still not actually vomiting constantly like I did with both my girls. Yet, I am still ready to be in 2nd trimester and for energy to return. My appt changed from the 13th to the 12th. :) So only a few more days and I hope to hear the heartbeat! :)


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls!

Evian - I'm glad things seem to be going well. What a stink that you have to bump your dates back though, making a long pregnancy seem even longer!

I still haven't puked (can't believe it!), and only feel nauseous every once in a while. Some day's I feel great and yes (Boofle), I've forgotten I was pregnant on a couple occasions. Crazy!

I got my doppler Friday afternoon and wasn't able to find the hb, but was able to find it last night!! :cloud9: I just listened to it again and it's so wonderful to hear!! I thought I may have been one that would obsess with a doppler, but so far, so good and I'm very happy with the purchase!


----------



## Cata

Hi ladies :)

Been stalking the board a bit :blush: and decided to come and say hi today after a while.

I'm glad to see everything is going ok with everyone:hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hello Cata! Looks like you and I are due the same day :) Sorry about your past losses but you are so close to second Tri! Yay! Is this the furthest along you've been?


----------



## Cata

gaiagirl said:


> Hello Cata! Looks like you and I are due the same day :) Sorry about your past losses but you are so close to second Tri! Yay! Is this the furthest along you've been?


Yes we are! :happydance:

Thank you hun, we are def very close to 2nd tri! I'm very nervous for my scan tomorrow, really hoping everything is ok with mini me.


----------



## Evian260

Yes it definitely sucks haven't my dates bumped back! My son was the same way, went from 3/25/11 to 4/3/11 but he was born on 3/20 lol. 

I am glad your guys' morning sickness is tapering!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i've been MIA for a bit ladies but just tried to catch up... hope everyone is doing well... finally only FOUR days until my first ultrasound... nervous but excited. i caved and bought some stuff on sale today.. no clothes but some receiving blankets and hooded towels.. i couldnt pass up the prices... hope it wasn't a bad idea!


----------



## Ilikecake

It's tuesday, which means post is back to normal, which means I might finally get my scan date :happydance:


----------



## Coleey

I hope yours and Beth's posty comes with your much awaited letters today! :)

My scan is today at 2:30pm! Eeeeeeeee! It's come around soooo fast! :) xx


----------



## Ilikecake

Coleey said:


> I hope yours and Beth's posty comes with your much awaited letters today! :)
> 
> My scan is today at 2:30pm! Eeeeeeeee! It's come around soooo fast! :) xx

Good luck, don't forget we want to see pictures!! :winkwink:


----------



## booflebump

Ilikecake said:


> It's tuesday, which means post is back to normal, which means I might finally get my scan date :happydance:

I'm hoping to get mine too! Should get blood results today as well - didn't realise I was such a worrier but I've been getting myself in a tizz over them :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

Good luck Coleey!


----------



## bethanchloe

Erm I have had NO post, I might cry! Well we had post but it was for whoever used to live here!!
*wails* :brat:


----------



## booflebump

bethanchloe said:


> Erm I have had NO post, I might cry! Well we had post but it was for whoever used to live here!!
> *wails* :brat:

Wah! I don't know if I have had any mail, and can't get through to doctors for results either :dohh:


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> Wah! I don't know if I have had any mail, and can't get through to doctors for results either :dohh:

Rubbish doctors!
I was told I won't be able to find out any of my results til 16 weeks, which seems silly, as they took my wee and if there was something wrong they might need to treat it now!
Oh well...keep waiting I guess :sad2: :sad2: (yes I'm that irrational at the moment!)


----------



## charlie15

oh no still no scan date :( hope it comes tomorrow!

Oh and I'm not liking this pregnancy thing either!! constipation, bloated and nasal congestion equals a rubbish nights sleep :(


----------



## booflebump

^^ That is silly! Got my results and all fine :thumbup: I'm glad I only had to wait a week - 16 weeks is a ridiculous time to wait, especially if there is a problem

x


----------



## pinkribbon

Forgot to add I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow :happydance: I'll be 7+6 :)


----------



## booflebump

charlie15 said:


> oh no still no scan date :( hope it comes tomorrow!
> 
> Oh and I'm not liking this pregnancy thing either!! constipation, bloated and nasal congestion equals a rubbish nights sleep :(

I didn't mean you were silly, I was arrowing up to the pp :dohh:

I can't sleep much either, it does suck a bit x


----------



## Alandsa

Hey everyone, had my scan this morning. All is well :) baby measures 15.6mm and we saw a huge beating heart :D I cannot believe how much it's grown since 2 weeks ago

It wasn't a dating scan but she said it measures at 8 weeks as I am (well 8 weeks tomorrow). DH loved seeing it as he got a much better look than me as he was sat by the screen the whole time whereas I hardly saw it lol. We have a printed photo but it looks quite grainy as i think its quite zoomed in. I think the head is at the top, the sonography didn't really do much small talk! I wish we had video'd it! Great idea! Im looking forward to seeing your video Cata!

They noticed a cyst on my R ovary, which wasn't there before but said nothing to worry about. I shall post the photo up in a moment :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=373463&amp;d=1334065187


----------



## Mrs.326

I've had horrible insomnia as well. I'm running on about 6 hours sleep in the last 2 days. It's driving me nuts. All I want to do is go home and crawl into bed, but my work day has just begun.


----------



## mellllly

I still dont have my scan date either, nothing in post this morning boo hoo!
I am just relaxing in the thought that hopefully next week I will have my scan!!! Altho I didnt have my scan until I was nearly 14 weeks with Leo!


----------



## Ilikecake

Lovely scan picture!!


No damn scan date. :brat: Must remember its not the posties fault, so not to go all hormonal on her :gun:


----------



## bethanchloe

I am totally blaming the post person although they're hardly to blame but grr! They should be going to the hospital every day and asking specifically for my letter obviously :p


----------



## Ilikecake

Has anyone had their chlamydia results texted to them?

I just had a random text saying CS=NEGATIVE. It's the only thing I can think it relates too :wacko:


----------



## charlie15

Mrs.326 said:


> I've had horrible insomnia as well. I'm running on about 6 hours sleep in the last 2 days. It's driving me nuts. All I want to do is go home and crawl into bed, but my work day has just begun.

I think mine is because of hay fever with nasty nasal congestion, it's actually driving me nuts as it's getting worse each day! :cry: Have got a doc appt this afternoon to get something, anything!! I tried grinning and bearing it as didn't really want to take any meds, but enough! I need some drugs...even just a nasal spray!!


----------



## booflebump

Ilikecake said:


> Has anyone had their chlamydia results texted to them?
> 
> I just had a random text saying CS=NEGATIVE. It's the only thing I can think it relates too :wacko:


We don't get routinely tested for this, so can't help there. 



Alandsa said:


> Hey everyone, had my scan this morning. All is well :) baby measures 15.6mm and we saw a huge beating heart :D I cannot believe how much it's grown since 2 weeks ago
> 
> It wasn't a dating scan but she said it measures at 8 weeks as I am (well 8 weeks tomorrow). DH loved seeing it as he got a much better look than me as he was sat by the screen the whole time whereas I hardly saw it lol. We have a printed photo but it looks quite grainy as i think its quite zoomed in. I think the head is at the top, the sonography didn't really do much small talk! I wish we had video'd it! Great idea! Im looking forward to seeing your video Cata!
> 
> They noticed a cyst on my R ovary, which wasn't there before but said nothing to worry about. I shall post the photo up in a moment :)
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=373463&amp;d=1334065187

Hello little baby!!! Fab scan pic

xxx


----------



## Coleey

Everything went great! :) The scan was pretty quick as you only normally get the one at 18 weeks here. It was lovely being able to see it and it's lil' heart beating away :cloud9: I'm so glad it's doing well!! She said it's measuring 10 weeks and it could be plus or minus a week at this point. I won't be changing my ticker yet. They don't give you your EDD until 18 weeks here either, which was the same with my son in Sweden. Anyway, here he/she is! :cloud9:

xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-10 16.54.12.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## booflebump

Aww Coleey, look at your baby! Lovely pic xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

It's so lovely starting to see all the little beans :cloud9:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all. how did the appts go skweek & cata. and how did ur scn go cata. any appts orscans that r not on front page let me know so i can update


----------



## Cridge

great scan pics girls!! :cloud9:

I've got insomnia pretty bad as well. I'm able to get to sleep pretty quickly and sleep like a rock until I have to pee - then I don't sleep a wink the rest of the night. Sometimes I'm up at 4 or 5, but this morning it was 2:00!! Boooo!


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> Has anyone had their chlamydia results texted to them?
> 
> I just had a random text saying CS=NEGATIVE. It's the only thing I can think it relates too :wacko:

I had this ages ago and that's the text I got too, think they'd make it a bit clearer though!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've not even had a call from the mw yet let alone an appointment or bloods. Weirdly have a scan date though although it's miles away at nearly 14 weeks. I'm feeling pretty awful. Constantly nauseous. This evening I've had bad cramps and diarrhoea. I feel terrible. I'm not eating much and am now weighing 9 stone 6lbs instead of the 10 stone last week. Sorry for the big moan I just feel the mw has no interest as I could well be anaemic now like I was last time. Aghh. Sorry ladies! Just ignore me :hugs: xx


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, Great to see more lil' beans!! Looking forward to seeing loads more lil beans! 

My mw appointment was slightly boring today to say the least - just form filling really!! and lots of little chats inbetween. I was really hoping she would use the doopler today - but she said I will hear my babies heart beat for the first time at 16 weeks - at my hospital appointment. 

I will most likely have a combination of mw and consultant care due to my coccydenia. She said she will let the consultant know and they will contact me in due time. I'm not expecting to hear back from them before at least 20 weeks. 
Will leave decisions around birthing plans till after I have met with the consultant as there is a possibility I will have no choice but to have a c-section. So time will tell.


----------



## Cridge

skweek - that stinks that you have to wait until 16 weeks to hear the hb!! I'm so happy with my doppler purchase - it's been a lot of fun to be able to hear the hb whenever I want (although so far I'm keeping myself to once a day for just a minute or so). You can get them pretty inexpensively online.


----------



## Cata

Hi ladies,

I had my scan today :) baby was dancing around and my brother took a little video, bad quality, he missed the best breakdancing parts and you can hear me crying and laughing at the back but I decided to post it anyway because you have all been such a big support, this is all I have and i want to share it with you:flower:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x45OrPzgFaY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Cata!! So amazing!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay Cata that is SO awesome!!!! Was that scan internal or abdominal? Isnt that heartbeat the best sound in the world?

My next appointment is May 1st and this time I am recording the heartbeat so I can listen to it every day!!!!


----------



## Cata

Thank yo Cridge :)

gaiagirl - It was internal as I'm a big girl :blush: It is def the best sound ever :)


----------



## gaiagirl

I was just asking because I had a very informal US at my midwife`s at 9 weeks and it was abdominal and not nearly the quality or resolution of yours! I actually worried a bit afterwards because I thought baby looked smaller compared to the amniotic sac than the 9 week US I googled...but I think most before 12 weeks are internal.

Yah...heard the heartbeat and loved every second...but then continued to worry after! LOL


----------



## babyfeva

Cata- thanks for sharing that. The heartbeat sounds so beautiful!! I can't wait for mine...


----------



## Cridge

gaiagirl - things definitely look smaller with abdominal u/s - nothing to worry about!!


----------



## ginny83

Cata - amazing video, you must be so excited to bubs wriggling around like that!

When I had my ultrasound at 9-1, bubs wasn't moving (got told this was normal) and looked so much smaller than yours (although my ultrasound was external!). It's amazing how much they grow in a week!


----------



## Cata

gaiagirl said:


> I was just asking because I had a very informal US at my midwife`s at 9 weeks and it was abdominal and not nearly the quality or resolution of yours! I actually worried a bit afterwards because I thought baby looked smaller compared to the amniotic sac than the 9 week US I googled...but I think most before 12 weeks are internal.
> 
> Yah...heard the heartbeat and loved every second...but then continued to worry after! LOL

Yes it definitely makes a big difference if your scan is abdominal. I did ask my doctor if we could do it abdominal as my little brother was with me but she said no way lol brother said he was so mesmerized by breakdancing baby he didn't have time to get traumatized by the rest as he was too busy staring at the screen even after it was over lol.

They grow up A LOT between 9 and 10 weeks so that also makes a difference, try not to worry... doctor said literally: Poor baby you're dancing and your mom getting stressed, these are going to be the longest 7 months ever lol try to relax hun, your baby will be happier :hugs:


----------



## Cata

ginny83 said:


> Cata - amazing video, you must be so excited to bubs wriggling around like that!
> 
> When I had my ultrasound at 9-1, bubs wasn't moving (got told this was normal) and looked so much smaller than yours (although my ultrasound was external!). It's amazing how much they grow in a week!

thank you :flower:

I actually cheated a little bit, about a couple of weeks ago I saw a video of a ten week scan in youtube, baby wasn't moving so the doctor asked the mom to cough so she could see some dancing, she did and immediately baby woke up and started moving A LOT! so I said to myself: I've been waiting for this for a month, I want to see you dance :happydance: I coughed a bit right before :)

Also baby does look significantly smaller at 9w, specially on an external scan :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cata that's an amazing video. Thanks so much for sharing. 

I'm feeling much better after a moan and a sleep. Sorry again.. It was a bad night and I was feeling a tad sorry for myself. Xx


----------



## Cata

Fish&Chips said:


> Cata that's an amazing video. Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> I'm feeling much better after a moan and a sleep. Sorry again.. It was a bad night and I was feeling a tad sorry for myself. Xx


Thank you :hugs:

Glad to know that you are feeling better:flower:


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Yes Cridge - sucks that I have to wait that long. I'm thinking of transfering to the sure start centre at school for my next MW appointment and FXed I get to hear baby then. 

I didnt take a urine sample yesterday so thinking I might take a sample with me just to check those bits are all ok 

OH MY GOSH!!! Why do we not know more about the erotic dreams!!! nipple tweaking, rampant shagging sessions, nake bodies! OH MY GOSH!!! 
Anyone else having erotic dreams?


----------



## Fish&Chips

LOL!!!


----------



## skweek35

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## booflebump

Haha, yes, they really are quite something!


----------



## booflebump

Gorgeous scan video - absolutely beautiful - hello baby!

xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

skweek35 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Yes Cridge - sucks that I have to wait that long. I'm thinking of transfering to the sure start centre at school for my next MW appointment and FXed I get to hear baby then.
> 
> I didnt take a urine sample yesterday so thinking I might take a sample with me just to check those bits are all ok
> 
> OH MY GOSH!!! Why do we not know more about the erotic dreams!!! nipple tweaking, rampant shagging sessions, nake bodies! OH MY GOSH!!!
> Anyone else having erotic dreams?

Lots of sex dreams here too :rofl:


----------



## Blondiejay

What a beautiful video, I can't wait for mine. I've got another 3 weeks before the midwife calls to book in my scan and bloods.

Skweeks35. I've had those dreams every night for a couple of weeks now, very amusing!!

I'm feeling so bloated today and tired. But I'm not complaining I'm savouring every moment. :0)


----------



## skweek35

You can probably tell I'm not used to having these sort of dreams! 
I'm so :blush: I can't bring myself to tell my DF! He will be really amused!! Might tell him tonigt when he gets home. hehe


----------



## Coleey

Awwww, lovely video hun! :) 

Any news from the posty today ladies? xx


----------



## Ilikecake

My posty is lazy and doesn't get here until 2/3. So still another few hours of waiting.


----------



## skweek35

hurry up posty!! We are eagerly awaiting much wanted news!! 

Oh got my next midwife appointment - but thinking of changing it as its only a 10 minute appointment and meant to be on the other side of town. Thinking of changing it to the sure start centre at school where I work. 
So will change the date and and let you all know next week.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I am loosing it! Just retyping my post as I am having a scan this Saturday! LOL!

I've also got my NHS scan booked for the 16th May. x


----------



## bethanchloe

Post been and gone without anything nice. Today I shall definitely cry. My baby is apparently a lime and I'm still no closer to seeing them! Aargh!
Jealous of all your nice dreams, I had the worst nightmare last night - ugh!!


----------



## booflebump

A lime already - wow. That's quite mad :dance:


----------



## Ilikecake

No scan date here either, just a heart attack as I was asleep when she put a parcel through.


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> A lime already - wow. That's quite mad :dance:

I don't quite believe it's a lime but I'd like to know for sure. Before I really lose my mind !


----------



## gaiagirl

The whole fruit thing is confusing because my What To Expect app actually changes the size on other days than just the week change-over so I think it's more accurate...and it says that at 10w1d I was already a lime! Also...I think they mean those tiny little limes not the crazy big lemon-sized ones we get thanks to genetic modification and fertilizer! Lol


----------



## skweek35

talking about fruit - anyone owns or knows of someone who owns a vineyard! I could soooo do with more grapes.!! 
What else is everyone else craving?


----------



## bethanchloe

Oooh don't hate me people but I got my date :D!
Andy visited the old house and the letter was there, it isn't for like over 2 weeks but at least they'll be nice and big by then and I can countdown! x


----------



## skweek35

oohhhooo!!! my 12 week scan is exactly 2 weeks from today! 
oh the dreaded TWW all over again!


----------



## bethanchloe

skweek35 said:


> oohhhooo!!! my 12 week scan is exactly 2 weeks from today!
> oh the dreaded TWW all over again!

Haha but this time it'll be triple quadruple worth it :D!!
I'll be 13+2 on mine so I hope they look extra podgy :p


----------



## Coleey

Aww, I'm glad you got your letter! :D 

I still can't believe we're nearly in the second tri! Feels like it wasn't long ago we were all posting cautiously growing lil' poppyseeds! xx


----------



## skweek35

I'm sure your lil bean will look just perfect on the day - mani all done and looking gorgeous! :haha:


----------



## bethanchloe

I'm hoping I can see their willy, if they have one haha. 
Nooo more than anything I just want them to be OK :D


----------



## skweek35

I suppose if you get a good nub shot at 13 weeks you will know if you are blue or pink. What are you hoping for?


----------



## bethanchloe

skweek35 said:


> I suppose if you get a good nub shot at 13 weeks you will know if you are blue or pink. What are you hoping for?

Sensibly I should want a girl (money wise) but then if I have a boy I can put an end to all this babymaking forever and enjoy the two I have haha.
I don't mind really but a boy would be a brand new adventure :D


----------



## Ilikecake

:happydance: glad you got your scan date!!

I might ring up tomorrow and see where mine has got too.


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> :happydance: glad you got your scan date!!
> 
> I might ring up tomorrow and see where mine has got too.

Do it, my letter was sent out on 5th April so if he hadn't gone round I'd never have known. I gave them my new address so don't know why they're sending stuff there, will remind them when I see them.
I guess the lateness of the appointment means it won't seem all that long til the 16 week midwife one!


----------



## skweek35

oh well then bethanchloe FXed its a baby then :haha: team pink/blue - will wait and see which it is for us!


----------



## bethanchloe

skweek35 said:


> oh well then bethanchloe FXed its a baby then :haha: team pink/blue - will wait and see which it is for us!

I am only finding out cause I want to try and be organised, I have mountains of girls' clothes that I can sort through if it's a girl one and if not I can give them away :)


----------



## bbygurl719

blackbuttafly how did ur scan go today??


----------



## skweek35

Ditto to wanting to be organised! Between 2 friends we would have more than enough team blue stuff to keep a shop in business for at least 2 years! so if we are team pink we will defo need to stock up!!


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I suppose if you get a good nub shot at 13 weeks you will know if you are blue or pink. What are you hoping for?
> 
> Sensibly I should want a girl (money wise) but then if I have a boy I can put an end to all this babymaking forever and enjoy the two I have haha.
> I don't mind really but a boy would be a brand new adventure :DClick to expand...

I want a girl this time but would be so much cheaper if I had a boy. We'll just do a swap of LO's clothes if we get the sex we want. You can have James baby stuff :haha:


----------



## Ginagg

Name(just first)?
Gina
How old are you?
20
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
6th Nov, dating scan. 
What # child is this for you?
This is my 1st.
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
I predict I am having a girly :)

Are you finding out the gender?
Nope.

How many months were you TTC?
Loosely trying for 1 -2 months.


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> I want a girl this time but would be so much cheaper if I had a boy. We'll just do a swap of LO's clothes if we get the sex we want. You can have James baby stuff :haha:

I love this idea :D haha.
We're not into pink though so if you want a pink princess baby our clothes with disappoint ya haha x


----------



## lovealittle1

Hey gals!

I finally found the energy to try out the doppler and I found a lovely heartbeat :happydance:

I also took a bump piccie: Excuse the sloppy room and mirror :blush: Much bigger than last pregnancy but pretty sure that is typical.
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> I want a girl this time but would be so much cheaper if I had a boy. We'll just do a swap of LO's clothes if we get the sex we want. You can have James baby stuff :haha:
> 
> I love this idea :D haha.
> We're not into pink though so if you want a pink princess baby our clothes with disappoint ya haha xClick to expand...

I'm not a very pink person either :haha: TBH even if we have a girl, i'll probably still use James sleepsuits on her at night and when we're at home :blush:


----------



## Evian260

Yeah we want a girl but it'd be mighty convenient to not have to buy any clothes!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies! Had another scan this morning. We could see baby and hear the heartbeat for the first time :) Most beautiful sound my ears have ever heard! Baby is growing right on track and all looks well!

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/3857f420.jpg


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> I'm not a very pink person either :haha: TBH even if we have a girl, i'll probably still use James sleepsuits on her at night and when we're at home :blush:

And why not? Makes perfect sense and no one's looking at em :D


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful scan Mrs.326


----------



## Alandsa

aww what a lovely scan Mrs.326 :D i think i can see arm buds?? is that right?


----------



## Mrs.326

Alandsa said:


> aww what a lovely scan Mrs.326 :D i think i can see arm buds?? is that right?

I believe so! I didn't ask the sonographer, but that's what they look like to me as well :)


----------



## Alandsa

Mrs.326 said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> aww what a lovely scan Mrs.326 :D i think i can see arm buds?? is that right?
> 
> I believe so! I didn't ask the sonographer, but that's what they look like to me as well :)Click to expand...

Yeah it looks it to me too!! We had our scan at 7+6w and DH thought he saw arms too although didn't capture it on the photo, so this photo confirms he probably did see arms :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Still no damn letter :cry:


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> Still no damn letter :cry:

Boo :(. Time to phone? X


----------



## Evian260

I want to buy a doppler so bad... lol


----------



## Cridge

Evian - I got mine from fetaldoppler.com. I got the Sonoline B, which was a decent price, and I've been happy with it. They shipped it immediately and I had it in less than 48 hours, so maybe you should wait to order until you're closer to 9 weeks so you don't freak yourself out by not being able to find the hb so early.

It's been a lot of fun to be able to listen any time I want. Takes a lot of stress off too since any time I have the slightest worry I know I can just go check things out for myself. :thumbup:


----------



## charlie15

Bethanchloe i see you got your scan date...yey!! I'm nervous but excited about mine which is now 11 days away!


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge said:


> Evian - I got mine from fetaldoppler.com. I got the Sonoline B, which was a decent price, and I've been happy with it. They shipped it immediately and I had it in less than 48 hours, so maybe you should wait to order until you're closer to 9 weeks so you don't freak yourself out by not being able to find the hb so early.
> 
> It's been a lot of fun to be able to listen any time I want. Takes a lot of stress off too since any time I have the slightest worry I know I can just go check things out for myself. :thumbup:

Thank you so much for sharing the web address!! They are so MUCH cheaper than I thought they would be... I'm really tempted now. I have it in my cart and all I have to do is hit "order" but I'm still on the fence... I should just go ahead and do it... I know I'm going to eventually :)


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Still no damn letter :cry:
> 
> Boo :(. Time to phone? XClick to expand...

If its not here tomorrow I will be. My friend got hers 6 days after and she's with the same surgery/hospital. It's been 2 weeks tomorrow :(


----------



## Cridge

Mrs.326 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the web address!! They are so MUCH cheaper than I thought they would be... I'm really tempted now. I have it in my cart and all I have to do is hit "order" but I'm still on the fence... I should just go ahead and do it... I know I'm going to eventually :)

You're welcome! I was on the fence about ordering one until my progesterone dropped and my doc didn't want to see me until my regular appointment ... 3.5 weeks later. I decided to go for it and I haven't regretted it! Definitely worth the price for peace of mind!


----------



## bethanchloe

charlie15 said:


> Bethanchloe i see you got your scan date...yey!! I'm nervous but excited about mine which is now 11 days away!

Yay that seems so soon! 15 days for meee x


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:

> If its not here tomorrow I will be. My friend got hers 6 days after and she's with the same surgery/hospital. It's been 2 weeks tomorrow :(

Woah that's hardly fair :( hope you hear soon - sounds like It's got lost somewhere


----------



## charlie15

Ilikecake said:


> bethanchloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Still no damn letter :cry:
> 
> Boo :(. Time to phone? XClick to expand...
> 
> If its not here tomorrow I will be. My friend got hers 6 days after and she's with the same surgery/hospital. It's been 2 weeks tomorrow :(Click to expand...

Phone them! these things can go missing and even if it's in the post and on it's way they can give you the date over the phone...do it before the weekend!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

finally have my first scan tomorrow at 9w5d tomorrow... so nervous, trying to stay positive!


----------



## booflebump

^^ I have one tomorrow too, big :hugs:

10+6 bump

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNDEzLTAwNjc2LmpwZw-1.jpg

Grown a bit from here

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwMzE3LTAwNjI3LmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## skweek35

I want a baby belly now!! your bump looks great Boofle!!


----------



## mellllly

Finally got my scan date 26th April at 11am!! Ill be 13 weeks exactly!

Here is 11 week bump from yesterday meaning only 28 weeks and 6 days until November 1st hehe!!
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mellllly

Lovely bump boofle!! I would show my stomach but its covered in my well earnt tiger stripes (stretchies hehe)


----------



## booflebump

Aww your bump is lovely. I think I will get tiger stripes too as time goes on, got old silvery stretchies from putting weight on as a teenager

xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

Lovely bumps girls.

I can see the post lady!! Praying she has my letter.


----------



## booflebump

Ilikecake said:


> Lovely bumps girls.
> 
> I can see the post lady!! Praying she has my letter.

Eeep fingers crossed! x


----------



## Ilikecake

No scan date :( and rather than booking me a consultant appointment I've been sent a letter telling me to do it myself :dohh:


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> No scan date :( and rather than booking me a consultant appointment I've been sent a letter telling me to do it myself :dohh:

Ring them ring them ring them :hugs:
I want to know your date as much as you do now xx


----------



## Ilikecake

Who would I ring? I'm too impatient to wait any longer. My consultant letter was sent out on the 5th April and has only just arrived!! :wacko:


----------



## booflebump

Ilikecake said:


> No scan date :( and rather than booking me a consultant appointment I've been sent a letter telling me to do it myself :dohh:

Ring the scanning department or antenatal clinic at the hospital?


----------



## booflebump

Got my NT scan date through - 27th April :dance: I'll be 12+6 or thereabouts :dance:


----------



## Ilikecake

booflebump said:


> Got my NT scan date through - 27th April :dance: I'll be 12+6 or thereabouts :dance:

:happydance: :happydance:


I've just rang my midwife and she's given me a number to ring on Monday if the letter doesn't turn up tomorrow. So Monday by the latest I should hopefully know my date :dance:


----------



## skweek35

Ilikecake said:


> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> Got my NT scan date through - 27th April :dance: I'll be 12+6 or thereabouts :dance:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> 
> I've just rang my midwife and she's given me a number to ring on Monday if the letter doesn't turn up tomorrow. So Monday by the latest I should hopefully know my date :dance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: there is light at the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## Evian260

I have to wait for my new OB to get my medical records from my old office before I get another appointment or ultrasound... :(


----------



## ashleywalton

Doctor appointment yesterday went okay. We didn't get to hear the heartbeat, but he assured me it doesn't mean anything is wrong. I know with my 2nd daughter we didn't get to hear a heartbeat til a little later. I was sent for a glucose 1 hr test, not fun! I go back May 15th and at that appointment we'll schedule an ultrasound! :) Definitely looking forward to that! :)
Hope everyone is doing good. I'm still having MS and am ready for 2nd trimester to be over that and to get some energy back.


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> Got my NT scan date through - 27th April :dance: I'll be 12+6 or thereabouts :dance:

same as meeee :D x


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> I've just rang my midwife and she's given me a number to ring on Monday if the letter doesn't turn up tomorrow. So Monday by the latest I should hopefully know my date :dance:

Ah that's at least something! You WILL know on Monday :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Boofle and wishful I also have a scan tomorrow! Good luck! X


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my scan went great! i thought i was 9w5d but she said 9w2d. heart rate 167. s/he looked like they were dancing. i cried and so did DH. got my NT scan on may 1st!


----------



## gaiagirl

Awww that's awesome wishfulmom! Out of curiosity, was the scan internal? 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

nope external :)


----------



## booflebump

Say hello to our Booflet!

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNDE0LTAwNjgxLmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## skweek35

oh how cute!! Hello Booflet!! You truely are gorgeous! Now I really cant wait for my scan in 11 days time!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely pic! Hello Booflet.

Scan here went well. We couldn't get a good pic though as I didn't drink enough water but we saw the heart beating away and it measured about right. X


----------



## booflebump

Fish&Chips said:


> Lovely pic! Hello Booflet.
> 
> Scan here went well. We couldn't get a good pic though as I didn't drink enough water but we saw the heart beating away and it measured about right. X

Fab news - that's what you want to see at 8 weeks, a lovely strong heartbeat. It's pretty amazing isn't it? xxx


----------



## Coleey

Aww, lovely pic Boof! :) So cute!

I'm glad your scan went well too Fish&Chips! :) xx


----------



## babyfeva

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting to have heard your baby's heartbeat!


----------



## sharonfruit

Hello everyone! I have just found this thread, can I join please :flower: 

I am due on November 3rd and it will be my first baby :wohoo:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Boofle it was amazing but weirdly it still doesn't feel real :s


----------



## Ilikecake

Aww, look at the cute babies :cloud9:


----------



## skweek35

Sharonfruit - of course you can join us! Welcome! 

Fish&chips - good to hear your got to hear your babies heartbeat. I'm so hoping to hear it at my scan in 10 days! 
I agree - it stil doesnt feel real! 

How is everyone else doing? 
Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning everyone,
Sorry Ive not been on here much, we've had weddings to go to this weekend and last!! Busy busy!
The scan pics are so cute, I'm still waiting for my midwife to call to book my appointment.
I was a bit worried this morning, I woke up to an upset stomach, painful and sweating...but I googled it and apparentely it's quite common. Phew!


----------



## Fish&Chips

My mw has just called and booked me in with my first appointment on Tuesdays! Maybe it will start sinking in?


----------



## Blondiejay

That's great news Fish&Chips!


----------



## mellllly

Lovely scans ladies! Got my NT one on the 26th which I will be 13 weeks exactly (cant remember if I said or not)


----------



## charlie15

Got my 1st scan on 23rd...nervous and excited all at the same time!


----------



## Ilikecake

I so hope my date comes tomorrow 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Fx Ilovecake :hugs:

Yey to scan dates! 

I can't believe some of you are going to be in your 2nd trimester soon! Jealous? Me? Never ;) x


----------



## booflebump

Told our families today - cue lots of squealing and crying! Little Booflet has very excited grans, nans, grandads, great nans, great grandmas, great granda, 4 uncles, 2 aunties and 4 cousins to meet in November!

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's lovely news! My brother and sister in law are acting very strange. They didn't really respond when we told them and now we've had a scan and made it official we haven't heard a thing. We thought they didn't want any more children but now I'm wondering if it's a sensitive subject for them.


----------



## Ilikecake

Aww, yay, glad they responded well Boof.

That sucks fish&chips (which I'm now craving :haha:) hopefully they've just been busy


----------



## Ilikecake

Roll on may the 4th. I have a date!! :dance:


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> Roll on may the 4th. I have a date!! :dance:

I have been waiting for this date like ALL DAY!!
Woo hoo!! Bet it feels nearer cause you've wait so long :D!
They'll be nice and big too and you might get a glimpse of their bits (yes I am bits obsessed :D)
:happydance::happydance::happydance:xx


----------



## colsy

Ilikecake said:


> Roll on may the 4th. I have a date!! :dance:

At last!:thumbup: Really pleased for you.:happydance:


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Roll on may the 4th. I have a date!! :dance:
> 
> I have been waiting for this date like ALL DAY!!
> Woo hoo!! Bet it feels nearer cause you've wait so long :D!
> They'll be nice and big too and you might get a glimpse of their bits (yes I am bits obsessed :D)
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:xxClick to expand...

I am SO excited :rofl: I made the post woman wait while I opened the letter so I could hug her :rofl:

I'll be 13/14 weeks so baby should be a lovely size...also means only 2/3 weeks after to my midwife appointment and then waiting for the 20 week scan


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> I'll be 13/14 weeks so baby should be a lovely size...also means only 2/3 weeks after to my midwife appointment and then waiting for the 20 week scan

My thoughts exactly :D :winkwink:


----------



## booflebump

Yay, fab news Ilikecake. 

It's my first wedding anniversary today :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

Happy Anniversary, Boofle! DH and I celebrated ours a few weeks ago as well :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Happy anniversary! Got anything nice planned?


----------



## booflebump

Ilikecake said:


> Happy anniversary! Got anything nice planned?

Off to Loch Lomond next week for a romantic break :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

Happy Anniversary boofle. Loch Lomond, California? If so, the lake there is so beautiful.


----------



## silver_penny

happy anniversary, boofs!

Congrats on finally getting your scan date, ilikecake! Did the post lady say anything after you hugged her? :haha:

I decided to finally start a pregnancy journal, so wanted to share my new place with you ladies if you wanted to come follow my journey. I know its a little different from most, which is why I thought it would be nice to journal it.


----------



## booflebump

babyfeva said:


> Happy Anniversary boofle. Loch Lomond, California? If so, the lake there is so beautiful.

Scotland....but it's also quite pretty :flower:


----------



## gaiagirl

Happy Anniversary Boofle!

Glad we have so many scan dates coming up, lots to look forward too!

So a friend of mine, who I told over the weekend, leant me her Doppler. I made a deal with myself to only use it for 10 min once a week...and no luck last night :( I kept seeing high numbers flash on the display but couldn't hear anything! I'm not stressed but I can see how Dopplers can cause stress...now almost wishing I hadn't gotten it.

I'm goin to try again in a week and see if it's easier.


----------



## Cridge

gaiagirl - I tried for a very long time the first day I got my doppler and didn't hear anything. I was going to wait almost a week, but decided to try again 2 days later and found the hb within a couple of minutes. The hardest thing is to tell yourself not to get discouraged if you can't hear anything - just to try again later. You'll know when you find the hb though - it's fast and sounds like a little train. :)

I've found the hb every day for a week now, but last night was the first night that I had a hard time finding it. I almost gave up after a few minutes, not worried, but I could tell that dh was worried, so I kept trying. The little babes likes to hide behind one of my arteries, so sometimes it's really hard to get a good loud sound that's JUST baby. PLUS, the babies are getting more and more active now, so sometimes I find the hb for a split second and then it bounces out. I have to chase baby around and even then only get to hear it for a split second at a time.

So don't despair! Try again later - just don't let yourself get upset if you can't find it!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks Cridge, I have heard it before for a few seconds at the midwife's office when I was just over 9 weeks and she couldn't believe she found it so early! I figure if something had gone wrong since then I would probably have had a sign (cramping, spotting, loss of symptoms) but nope - so I am feeling OK.

I'll try again in a couple days, also with new batteries because I noticed the battery display said low.

Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## Cridge

gaiagirl said:


> Thanks Cridge, I have heard it before for a few seconds at the midwife's office when I was just over 9 weeks and she couldn't believe she found it so early! I figure if something had gone wrong since then I would probably have had a sign (cramping, spotting, loss of symptoms) but nope - so I am feeling OK.
> 
> I'll try again in a couple days, also with new batteries because I noticed the battery display said low.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance!

If your midwife found it, try going in that same spot and just very slowly moving the wand around. Not even really leaving that spot, just rotating it in different directions and angles - sloooowly! Now that I know where my LO is, it's pretty easy to find, but like I mentioned, even knowing exactly where it is, sometimes it's just so active that I can't get a good listen. As long as I hear it for a split second, that's good enough for me. :thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

Been brave and started a pregnancy journal - very strange being on page 1 after writing 670 pages of TTC waffle :dohh: :rofl: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/961711-booflebumps-booflet-baking-babblings.html


----------



## CAValleygirl

gaiagirl said:


> Happy Anniversary Boofle!
> 
> Glad we have so many scan dates coming up, lots to look forward too!
> 
> So a friend of mine, who I told over the weekend, leant me her Doppler. I made a deal with myself to only use it for 10 min once a week...and no luck last night :( I kept seeing high numbers flash on the display but couldn't hear anything! I'm not stressed but I can see how Dopplers can cause stress...now almost wishing I hadn't gotten it.
> 
> I'm goin to try again in a week and see if it's easier.

I have been using a doppler and sometimes, it's INCREDIBLY hard to hear the hb. Are you checking VERY low, like right above your pubic bone? I was surprised how low I heard mine...


----------



## gaiagirl

OK I broke down and tried again...and found it! Just for a few seconds and then baby took off, but was about 160-170 bpm.

Phew, relief. Ill try to let DH hear later this week or on the weekend...it is so addictive but I really want to let the little one be and not pester them! :winkwink:


----------



## Ilikecake

What a miserable day it is here today.

I've woken up absolutely starving today. I have a feeling I might have to buy lots of fruit to get me through work, although really I want a big yummy subway :haha:

Anybody having any cravings yet?


Eta- come stalk! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/917527-its-sticky-bean.html


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my craving are out of control. i was nauseous for the first month so this is surprising! i can not eat enough sweet potato fries, smartfood white cheese popcorn, fruit snacks, etc.

its new everyday and they come on sudden. still trying to eat healthy but take small bites of everything so i dont go crazy/eat everything in site due to suppressing the cravings lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy belated anniversary Boof! 

Well I'm really suffering with morning sickness now. I was in tears all day yesterday.. I'm so not cut out for pregnancy! I get to meet my mw today so hopefully she'll be able to help.


----------



## booflebump

Fish&Chips said:


> Happy belated anniversary Boof!
> 
> Well I'm really suffering with morning sickness now. I was in tears all day yesterday.. I'm so not cut out for pregnancy! I get to meet my mw today so hopefully she'll be able to help.

What have you tried already my lovely? :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Food wise? Dry food, fruit, veg. I managed some fruit this morning but threw it back up. :(


----------



## booflebump

MS cures wise? Sea bands, flat lemonade, sniffing ginger, ginger biscuits, and crackers are all meant to help :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks hun. I've tried a couple of those but there's a few I've never heard of so definitely worth a try. :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Anyone else feel like this is flying by??


----------



## colsy

mellllly said:


> Anyone else feel like this is flying by??

Complete opposite here! I feel awful most of the time, so for me this time can't go quick enough. One week and six days til our first scan. And then AT LAST we can tell everyone.


----------



## Coleey

mellllly said:


> Anyone else feel like this is flying by??

Yep lol! It's a bit scary! xx


----------



## Coleey

colsy said:


> mellllly said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like this is flying by??
> 
> Complete opposite here! I feel awful most of the time, so for me this time can't go quick enough. One week and six days til our first scan. And then AT LAST we can tell everyone.Click to expand...

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon. 
Hope you feel better soon too Fish&Chips, can't be easy being that sick with a LO :hugs: Having nausea is bad enough with my son running around lol xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Ooooh I wish it would fly by, the scan feels like it's 1000 years away (10 days but yes, I am melodramatic) and I am sick of seeing the contents of my stomach on a bi-daily basis!
Roll on big fat bump times and mountains of food!!

My main preoccupation at the moment is NAMES, cannot think of anything AT ALL. Absolute blank, I have one favourite boy's name but I'm a bit of a stickler when it comes to popularity and it's getting so popular :'(! Anyone else planning this soon?


----------



## mellllly

It started out going quite slow and now I am thinking OMG I am 12 weeks in 2 days!
When I was pregnant with Leo it flew by as well and then he came 9 days early, heres hoping this one will as well - altho that would be an expensive October LOL

Names errrr yeah, I will be finding out when I am 20 weeks so I will think more about it then. Girls names are easy they are lovely and will remain lovely, but boys names you really have to try and pick one that is still going to be nice when they are 20 (argghh) haha.
The only boys name we liked was Leo and obviously we have used that one


----------



## bethanchloe

mellllly said:


> Names errrr yeah, I will be finding out when I am 20 weeks so I will think more about it then. Girls names are easy they are lovely and will remain lovely, but boys names you really have to try and pick one that is still going to be nice when they are 20 (argghh) haha.
> The only boys name we liked was Leo and obviously we have used that one

I wish I could make myself stop thinking til we actually see their bits (20 weeks as well I hope) - part of me hopes I get a glimpse at my next scan, will be over 13 weeks so maybe we'll get lucky?
Leo is a lovely name, one I'd consider if I didn't know a couple in real life! I think I'll be OK finding a boy's name but girl's names seem harder cause I've used the only one I love haha x


----------



## mellllly

I quite like Lilly or Ben

Its funny how tastes change as there are names I love now that I didnt like when I was expecting my first


----------



## bethanchloe

I agree! Many of the names on my original list for Jessa are completely not happening now! Don't like them at all. Pretty annoyed as two of my favourite girls' names have been used by big name celebrities so they're completely no gos now!
Lilly is pretty :D


----------



## booflebump

We've got names - a long list, but some firm favourites!

x


----------



## mellllly

I have a Sophie Grace and a Leo Stuart
What would go well?? I actually like Grace as well but could I use that as its my little girls middle name? Hmmmmmm

...... is it wrong that I have just eaten 2 pot noodles........ I havnt had one in years lol


----------



## bethanchloe

mellllly said:


> I have a Sophie Grace and a Leo Stuart
> What would go well?? I actually like Grace as well but could I use that as its my little girls middle name? Hmmmmmm
> 
> ...... is it wrong that I have just eaten 2 pot noodles........ I havnt had one in years lol

Lilly goes really well :) I think. 

Pot noodles are amazing...usually, the spicier the better!


----------



## Mrs.326

We're set with our boy name, but if we have a girl, we'll be completely lost! I've thrown out some suggestions and DH isn't that crazy about any of them. I talked with a friend last night for over an hour and she has a 9 month old daughter named Kori. She admitted that she let her DH pick the name and isn't that happy with it. I just don't want to let something like that happen, bc I can tell it really bothers her that she didn't have more say in the name.


----------



## mellllly

I quite like Ben for a boy - Think I prefer names that cannot be shortened any more than they are (hence Leo)

I just had plain old Chicken and Mushroom! Had one and fancied another LOL, 382 each calories though!!!!!!! OMG


----------



## silver_penny

We're pretty much set on names. We had a girl's name picked out from last time, and I think we've decided for sure on the boy name as well. The time does feel like its flying. Could be that I have two little ones to look after and there never seems to be enough time in the day to do everything I want.


----------



## mellllly

silver_penny said:


> We're pretty much set on names. We had a girl's name picked out from last time, and I think we've decided for sure on the boy name as well. Th*e time does feel like its flying. Could be that I have two little ones to look after and there never seems to be enough time in the day to do everything I want*.

SNAP lol


----------



## SpringerS

Had a scan today at week 11 which went great. At first the baby was a sleep but then woke up and started squirming all about the place, dancing and kicking (or maybe flailing about in frustration at being woken). The doc measured him/her at 11wk5d but said that as I had a 7 week scan that dated as today being 11 weeks I shouldn't adjust my dates as the baby is just probably a big big for it's age. Which is great news for the baby, and maybe bad news for my vagina.

https://i41.tinypic.com/11bk8wl.png


----------



## Mrs.326

SpringerS said:


> Had a scan today at week 11 which went great. At first the baby was a sleep but then woke up and started squirming all about the place, dancing and kicking (or maybe flailing about in frustration at being woken). The doc measured him/her at 11wk5d but said that as I had a 7 week scan that dated as today being 11 weeks I shouldn't adjust my dates as the baby is just probably a big big for it's age. Which is great news for the baby, and maybe bad news for my vagina.
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/11bk8wl.png

What a great scan! Congrats :) And the last comment literally made me LOL! :haha:


----------



## Ilikecake

We won't be thinking of names until near the end/after the birth.

My OH refuses to discuss stuff like that. My poor little dude was called baby for a week after he wa born as OH wouldnt pick a name with me.


----------



## booflebump

Gorgeous scan pic Springer - hello baby!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Ilikecake said:


> We won't be thinking of names until near the end/after the birth.
> 
> My OH refuses to discuss stuff like that. My poor little dude was called baby for a week after he wa born as OH wouldnt pick a name with me.

DH _really_ didn't want to discuss names yet. I'm sure he'd love to wait until the end or birth to pick one. I, on the other hand, would like to have the name picked out or at least have a few options if we decided to wait until the birth to give the baby a name. Our first anniversary was a week after we found out, and since the traditional gift is paper, I bought him a baby names book and forced him to start looking at names with me :) I think it surprised him how fun it actually turned out to be. The boy name we really like is Davis Rock (my grandfather's name was Rock), so he constantly calls my "belly" Davis. It'll be funny if it turns out the baby is a girl, and I can gaurantee her name will not be Davis!! :haha:


----------



## Kristypants

Hey everyone! I just found this thread. So excited to be here!!

Name(just first)? Kristy

How old are you? 26

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 30th by LMP

What # child is this for you? This will be my 2nd!

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I'm going to guess boy because that's what we're hoping for, but I'd be very happy with a girl as well.

Are you finding out the gender? Definitely!

How many months were you TTC? We got pregnant our first month of trying.


----------



## ashleywalton

I'm back...for the time being anyway. I've been so sick, started to feel better and now my oldest daughter has had the flu. 
I do feel like time is going slow...but kinda fast when I think I'm already 11 weeks. We already "picked out" names, but I already am questioning our boy name. Lol. It never fails. My husband is just so picky when it comes to boy names....ahhh!!! 
Hope everyone is starting to feel a little better...


----------



## Evian260

I've had epic exhaustion and nausea the last few days.... I had to leave work early. :(


----------



## CAValleygirl

SpringerS said:


> Had a scan today at week 11 which went great. At first the baby was a sleep but then woke up and started squirming all about the place, dancing and kicking (or maybe flailing about in frustration at being woken). The doc measured him/her at 11wk5d but said that as I had a 7 week scan that dated as today being 11 weeks I shouldn't adjust my dates as the baby is just probably a big big for it's age. Which is great news for the baby, and maybe bad news for my vagina.
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/11bk8wl.png

Congrats! and HAHAHAH on your vagina comment! Too funny :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

is it true that a lot of your symptoms start to stop around 10 weeks because the hormones stop doubling and rising so quickly? i think i remember reading this but anything i had (food aversions, nausea, constipation, exhaustion etc) has disappeared. the last two days i feel great.. i know a lot of people say 2nd trimester is the easier.. so could i just be experiencing that earlier?

i am paranoid per usual lol


----------



## gaiagirl

I had a couple of days like that...then it went downhill lol. They could come back but the placenta is starting to take over so you could just be seeing the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

gaiagirl said:


> I had a couple of days like that...then it went downhill lol. They could come back but the placenta is starting to take over so you could just be seeing the light at the end of the tunnel!

thank u!


----------



## Fish&Chips

With my last pregnancy I was feeling much better by 10 weeks x


----------



## bethanchloe

I wish I did. Resigning myself to another 12 weeks of this again :'(


----------



## kellie_w

hi, can i join you all please? :flower:

Name
Kellie

How old are you?
30

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
19th November, from scan at 8+2

What # child is this for you?
2nd

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
Im guessing another boy, but would be overjoyed if a girl!

Are you finding out the gender?
definately!

How many months were you TTC?
amazingly 1 month, my son took 2 years and the help of preseed so this one took us by surprise

I have had 2 scans already due to ongoing bleeding, one at 5+4 and another at 8+2. the last one showed a lovely heartbeat but i still am having bleeding which is worrying. My next scan is may 10th and im still awaiting a midwife! xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

Welcome to both the new ladies :happydance:


----------



## bethanchloe

I think my EDD is completely wrong (sudden revelation) and am expecting to be put back around 11 days *sobs*


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i was put back 5 days and i was sad LOL i was like everyday counts! haha but my new DD is 11/11 which i quite like :)


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> I think my EDD is completely wrong (sudden revelation) and am expecting to be put back around 11 days *sobs*

Oh no! What makes you think that?

------


Is it bed time yet? My little terror has had me up since 3am :sleep: thanks to daddy he's learnt to say shit, I don't know wether to laugh or cry. I must be mental for having 2 so close in age :haha:


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> bethanchloe said:
> 
> 
> I think my EDD is completely wrong (sudden revelation) and am expecting to be put back around 11 days *sobs*
> 
> Oh no! What makes you think that?
> 
> ------Click to expand...

I just can't work it out - the EDD is based on a 28 cycle and my cycles are nowhere near that (much,much longer) plus we only stopped breastfeeding last week so I'm literally all over the place! I'm expecting to be told they're nowhere near 13+2 next Friday :'(


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: bethanchloe 

Hello new ladies!


----------



## colsy

wishfulmom2b said:


> is it true that a lot of your symptoms start to stop around 10 weeks because the hormones stop doubling and rising so quickly? i think i remember reading this but anything i had (food aversions, nausea, constipation, exhaustion etc) has disappeared. the last two days i feel great.. i know a lot of people say 2nd trimester is the easier.. so could i just be experiencing that earlier?
> 
> i am paranoid per usual lol

With our son, I felt awful from week 6 to about week 10. Then my symptoms almost went overnight. I can't remember when the whole "blooming" phase set in, but I do know that I felt reasonably good by 10 weeks. For this reason, I've been aiming for the 10-week mark all through this pg ... I hit 10 weeks at the weekend, and yes, I am defo starting to feel better ... but not as better as I would like! I still can't eat anything unless it's the one specific thing I absolutely want to eat at that moment - everything else is a definite no-no and is likely to make me feel dire for the rest of the day.


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi ladies,
I'm just over 8 weeks and have been one of the lucky ones without hardly any symptoms apart from slight nausea. Today I have felt sicky for most of the day, I'm hungry and my belly is rumbling but the thought of eating is making me feel sick!! I'll force to myself to eat soon though. 
Hope you are all fine and dandy x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

colsy said:


> wishfulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> is it true that a lot of your symptoms start to stop around 10 weeks because the hormones stop doubling and rising so quickly? i think i remember reading this but anything i had (food aversions, nausea, constipation, exhaustion etc) has disappeared. the last two days i feel great.. i know a lot of people say 2nd trimester is the easier.. so could i just be experiencing that earlier?
> 
> i am paranoid per usual lol
> 
> With our son, I felt awful from week 6 to about week 10. Then my symptoms almost went overnight. I can't remember when the whole "blooming" phase set in, but I do know that I felt reasonably good by 10 weeks. For this reason, I've been aiming for the 10-week mark all through this pg ... I hit 10 weeks at the weekend, and yes, I am defo starting to feel better ... but not as better as I would like! I still can't eat anything unless it's the one specific thing I absolutely want to eat at that moment - everything else is a definite no-no and is likely to make me feel dire for the rest of the day.Click to expand...


hope every day gets a little better! i actually know what u mean about being able to eat that one thing you want. i use to go to food shopping only once for week and get everything i needed. now i find myself in there almost everyday because i never know what i want and my cravings change so much. ive noticed it costing me more though so i'm going to try better this week. i am just happy i can eat more things, because i had enough soda crackers and cucumbers lol


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome everyone!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi gals. We have our girl name from last time but seriously are going to struggle with boy names. Told my DH if he doesn't put some on the table I will pick the name :rofl: he is so picky. Name must not start with B as our last name does, must not be able to be shortened easily (so cannot be too long) and must not be "made up" so a traditional name and I don't like 1 syllable names. 

Sickness is still lingering. Am hoping to feel better soon.


----------



## Cridge

wishfulmom - my MS peaked with my son at about 10.5 weeks for about a week then slowly got better. With this one, I haven't thrown up yet (can't believe it!!!), but at the end of 9 weeks I started feeling amazing - had 2 days with no nausea at all, but them BAM, it hit me right at 10 weeks. So I'm hoping I'm peaking now and it will start to get better in the next week or two.


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hi ladies, can I join you?

How old are you?
23

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
November 22nd- based on early ultrasound 

What # child is this for you?
1st (biological that is!) ......I have one toddler stepson and a teenage foster daughter with special needs 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
I have no idea.

Are you finding out the gender?
Yes!

How many months were you TTC?
9mnths


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i spoke too soon.. only been able to eat saltines (soda crackers) today.


----------



## Cridge

wishfulmom2b said:


> i spoke too soon.. only been able to eat saltines (soda crackers) today.

Dang. So there is something with 10 weeks! Hopefully it'll get better fast. I was actually feeling pretty decent most of the day today - only had a couple bouts of nausea... so an improvement over the last week. FX'd it only gets better from here!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Well insomnia has hit me again today. Been awake for about the last 2 hours and only meant to be getting up in about 30 minutes! :grr: 

baby names - this is were I'm going to have a really problem! I'm a teacher and therefore names are very easily associated with children I have taught or have been in the schools where I've taught! I did have a girls name but a colleague had a little girl a few months back and used that name! :grr: so back to the drawing board for us! 
We will most likely wait till the 20 week scan to find out what we are having and then decide on names. 

I have been feeling better over this past week. Had a bit more energy and not feeling bloated and uncomfortable any more! :wohoo:


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bethanchloe said:
> 
> 
> I think my EDD is completely wrong (sudden revelation) and am expecting to be put back around 11 days *sobs*
> 
> Oh no! What makes you think that?
> 
> ------Click to expand...
> 
> I just can't work it out - the EDD is based on a 28 cycle and my cycles are nowhere near that (much,much longer) plus we only stopped breastfeeding last week so I'm literally all over the place! I'm expecting to be told they're nowhere near 13+2 next Friday :'(Click to expand...

That's the thing that confuses me. When the midwife was working out my EDD, she went by a 28 day cycle and mine are only 23/24, when I mentioned it she said that it doesn't matter what cycle lengths you have. I would of thought it would have though :wacko:

I hope you don't get put to far back hun. Baby should still be a nice decent size :hugs:


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi girls I had a scan yesterday at the antenatal clinic :) heres a pic of my beanie. Measuring right on at 11 weeks and 5 days, I can't believe I'm almost 12 weeks!! Still not ready to tell anyone yet though :haha:
 



Attached Files:







556122_10150936929648082_516608081_13076492_613127301_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Sharon what a lovely pic! 

Names wise I found our old list before we found out we were having a boy last time and the only name on there that we still like is Alice for a girl.

My nausea seems to be a hec of a lot better the last few days! I feel like a completely different person! I'm still taking it easy though and just enjoying this break incase it comes back again.

And yay! Bexxc and I have gone up a box!


----------



## Mrs.326

Ilikecake said:


> bethanchloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bethanchloe said:
> 
> 
> I think my EDD is completely wrong (sudden revelation) and am expecting to be put back around 11 days *sobs*
> 
> Oh no! What makes you think that?
> 
> ------Click to expand...
> 
> I just can't work it out - the EDD is based on a 28 cycle and my cycles are nowhere near that (much,much longer) plus we only stopped breastfeeding last week so I'm literally all over the place! I'm expecting to be told they're nowhere near 13+2 next Friday :'(Click to expand...
> 
> That's the thing that confuses me. When the midwife was working out my EDD, she went by a 28 day cycle and mine are only 23/24, when I mentioned it she said that it doesn't matter what cycle lengths you have. I would of thought it would have though :wacko:
> 
> I hope you don't get put to far back hun. Baby should still be a nice decent size :hugs:Click to expand...

My doctor originally calculated my EDD by a 28 day cycle as well, which was completely off since I didn't even ovulate until CD 41! Needless to say, they had to move my due date back quite a bit after my scan when I measured 6 weeks (which is exactly what _I_ had originally estimated). I hope your apopintment goes well and they don't set you too far back.


----------



## bethanchloe

Mrs.326 said:


> My doctor originally calculated my EDD by a 28 day cycle as well, which was completely off since I didn't even ovulate until CD 41! Needless to say, they had to move my due date back quite a bit after my scan when I measured 6 weeks (which is exactly what _I_ had originally estimated). I hope your apopintment goes well and they don't set you too far back.

Thank you :)
I'm just not sure about any of it, there are 4 potential conception dates which doesn't exactly help haha - do you just count on from the conception date in weeks if you're working it out that way? I don't know what I'm doing haha!
xx


----------



## Mrs.326

bethanchloe said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> My doctor originally calculated my EDD by a 28 day cycle as well, which was completely off since I didn't even ovulate until CD 41! Needless to say, they had to move my due date back quite a bit after my scan when I measured 6 weeks (which is exactly what _I_ had originally estimated). I hope your apopintment goes well and they don't set you too far back.
> 
> Thank you :)
> I'm just not sure about any of it, there are 4 potential conception dates which doesn't exactly help haha - do you just count on from the conception date in weeks if you're working it out that way? I don't know what I'm doing haha!
> xxClick to expand...

Well I knew when I ovulated and we dtd 2 days before that, so I counted 2 weeks before ovulation as the "beginning" of my cycle so I could calculate my EDD. If you don't know when you ovulated, then I would count BD days as ovulation days becuase you know it had to be close to the same time if you conceived and count your EDD from there... I hope that makes sense? I'm really good at talking in circles :)


----------



## bbygurl719

hey sorry itsbeen a couple days since i updated but front page is updated if i missed anyone let me kno.. and if anyone has appts or scans coming up that i dont have up there let me know as well and ill update it. welcome to the new mommies to b. and kellie_w ur due date is my daughters 1st bday!!


----------



## Cridge

Ilikecake & bethandchloe - what mrs.326 said. :) It really doesn't matter how long your typical cycle is - all the calculating is really based off of when you ovulated, then they add 2 weeks. So if you have no idea when you ovulated, the best way to know when you're due is by u/s. You can take guesses based on when you bd'd, but that may or may not be very accurate.

Hopefully they don't set you back much - that would be miserable! Every day counts!!


----------



## mellllly

Welcome new ladies!!!

Im 12 weeks today which means............ *ONLY 28 WEEKS UNTIL NOVEMBER 1st!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :rofl:


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Mellllly! I still feel like I'm barely pregnant. I don't know how many weeks I need to be to get beyond that. 20? :haha: 2nd trimester is getting so close!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on hitting the 12 week milestone, Mellllly!


----------



## mellllly

Thanks!! Just got 1 week to wait until my scan! Seems forever away!
As soon as you start getting bump ad movements think thats when it sinks in that you do have a baby in there hehe


----------



## Cridge

mellllly said:


> Thanks!! Just got 1 week to wait until my scan! Seems forever away!
> As soon as you start getting bump ad movements think thats when it sinks in that you do have a baby in there hehe

That's true! I started feeling my son between 13-14 weeks, so that's coming up!! I hope I'm as lucky this time!


----------



## mellllly

I think I have been feeling flutters, might be imagining it
But I did have a look around my journal from my Leo and I said around 12-13 weeks I was feeling flutters so maybe!


----------



## Evian260

I didn't feel my son until 16 weeks!


----------



## mellllly

I didnt feel Sophie (my first) until I was around 16 weeks, Leo was around 12-13 (my second)
I guess the more babies you have the earlier you feel them?


----------



## sharonfruit

bbygurl - Thanks for adding me to the front page :hugs:

Are the yellow storks for those not finding out the gender? If so I need one of those too :flower: 

Heres my little questionnaire as I haven't filled it in:
Name(just first)? I'm anonymous but you can call me Shar :thumbup:
How old are you? 21
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 3rd November from ultrasounds
What # child is this for you? 1
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I have girly vibes
Are you finding out the gender? Nope
How many months were you TTC? We were NTNP for 13 months when I fell pregnant last year in September but unfortunately that bean wasn't a keeper, we went to TTC from November and got my BFP in Feb! x

Also I have a scan on Thursday 26th April and then my NT scan is 3rd May xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow 12 weeks?! Congratulations Mel! How exciting! X


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, flutters! I can't wait until then :)


----------



## Ilikecake

mellllly said:


> I think I have been feeling flutters, might be imagining it
> But I did have a look around my journal from my Leo and I said around 12-13 weeks I was feeling flutters so maybe!

How bloody weird, I was at work today and felt bubbles and as a 2nd time mummy I knew they felt like movements. I was going to come on here and ask any of the other mummy's of more than 1 if they'd felt anything!


----------



## Blondiejay

I can't wait to feel flutters!!

I got my booking in letter to see the midwife, it's next Thursday. I'll be around 9 and a half weeks, she will then book me in for my scan. Yippeeeee!!!


----------



## booflebump

Aww yay to bubbles! Second and third time mummies will feel bubs a lot earlier than us first timers, lucky ducks xxx


----------



## mellllly

I thought I was imagining it at first but I have felt it a couple if times now so it must be, cant wait until they are full blown kicks - with Leo it was around 18 weeks, and the hubby felt it too


----------



## CAValleygirl

mellllly said:


> Welcome new ladies!!!
> 
> Im 12 weeks today which means............ *ONLY 28 WEEKS UNTIL NOVEMBER 1st!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :rofl:

YAY!!! Congrats Mellllly!


----------



## mellllly

Thanks :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

Hey all, I am new to the group:)

Name is Victoria

Pregnant with #3

Due nov 24th which puts me right at about 8 weeks 5 days:)

We are thinking boy, but I will be ecstatic with either:) 
Other than that, I am planning on a natural birth, at home if possible( my local hospital does amazing to accommodate natural mommas, so i dont worry at all if i have to go hospital route.) Want a right to boob skin to skin birth. It is how i had my first two, and it was anamazing experience:) 

Glad to be here. Cant wait for the next 31 weeks to go by! im so impatient:happydance::happydance:


----------



## bugaboobaby

Oops, sorry! I left some things out.
I am 22-almost 23.
We do want to find out the gender.
and we tried for this baby for 3 months before we got a positive test.


----------



## Cridge

I hope I feel babes earlier than last time!! I actually think I feel it every once in a while - especially when I'm using the doppler. I can even hear a bloop or a thud when I feel what I feel, so I'm thinking it's definitely baby!

Dh and I both started feeling my son's kicks on the outside at 17 weeks, so I'm hoping to get to that point sooner too! My son will LOVE that!!


----------



## mellllly

Welcome bugaboo!!! :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Just a quick question. I had some bleeding (brown and minimal) this afternoon with cramps. Tried to ring the midwife and got no reply, would you ring her tomorrow? The bleeding has stopped and I've just got some slight sharp twinges now.
I did lots of up and down ladders work today at work, so I think that's what may of caused it.


----------



## Cridge

Ilikecake - I wouldn't be too worried since it correlates with your work stresses, but I would definitely call again tomorrow. Is it possible for you to stay away from doing what you did today?! I would try if you can!


----------



## kellie_w

bbygurl719 said:


> hey sorry itsbeen a couple days since i updated but front page is updated if i missed anyone let me kno.. and if anyone has appts or scans coming up that i dont have up there let me know as well and ill update it. welcome to the new mommies to b. and kellie_w ur due date is my daughters 1st bday!!

Thank you for adding me! Very excited to be due on your daughters birthday, will be a great day!!!! :happydance:

Fish and chips, wow I remember you. I was another september star back in 2010. Hehe in the same group again! 

Hope all you ladies are well, exciting to see lots of you at the 12 week mark already! Xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

11+3 bumpage :cloud9: https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/SellingStuffNow89/DSC_5487.jpg


----------



## colsy

Ilikecake said:


> 11+3 bumpage :cloud9:

Wow, *Ilikecake*, that's impressive! And it def looks like all baby. I'm guessing you're finding it hard to keep it a secret? I have lots of 'bump', but it isn't at all neat and basically I just look like I've eaten crap and not exercised at all for 2 months ... which says it all really :rofl:


----------



## Ilikecake

colsy said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 11+3 bumpage :cloud9:
> 
> Wow, *Ilikecake*, that's impressive! And it def looks like all baby. I'm guessing you're finding it hard to keep it a secret? I have lots of 'bump', but it isn't at all neat and basically I just look like I've eaten crap and not exercised at all for 2 months ... which says it all really :rofl:Click to expand...

Finding it *very* hard. All the customers at work comment and can't believe i'm only 11 weeks. Loads of people at James nursery have guessed too :dohh:

If i'm wearing baggy tops I just look like i've eaten crap too :haha:


----------



## booflebump

11+6 bump


https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNDIwLTAwNzAzLmpwZw-1.jpg

Lovely bump ilikecake xxx


----------



## bethanchloe

Doctors appt today :( not convinced they'll give me any meds but hoping, weight loss is over 10kg now and it's completely relentless. I don't want them to send me to hospital so need to lake it sound bad but not too bad...
Got a feeling because we're not 100% on dates they might not be able to offer anything :( boo!
Sorry for invading the thread with my misery AGAIN!


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Doctors appt today :( not convinced they'll give me any meds but hoping, weight loss is over 10kg now and it's completely relentless. I don't want them to send me to hospital so need to lake it sound bad but not too bad...
> Got a feeling because we're not 100% on dates they might not be able to offer anything :( boo!
> Sorry for invading the thread with my misery AGAIN!

:hugs::hugs: I hope they can give you something hun.

That's the worst thing about already having a child, the fear that you'll end up being kept away from them :(


----------



## colsy

bethanchloe said:


> Doctors appt today :( not convinced they'll give me any meds but hoping, weight loss is over 10kg now and it's completely relentless. I don't want them to send me to hospital so need to lake it sound bad but not too bad...
> Got a feeling because we're not 100% on dates they might not be able to offer anything :( boo!
> Sorry for invading the thread with my misery AGAIN!

:hugs: If GP does offer you meds, will you accept them? If so, it's prob worth asking. My GP said to me "We don't like to give anything for morning sickness unless we absolutely have to ... but ..." etc etc, suggesting that basically she'd prescribe if I wanted. Are you managing to eat or drink anything at all? My doc wasn't concerned re my food intake - I think unless you're super-thin to start with, there's enough in your body to cover you for lack of food for a while. The main thing is fluids - and I think lack of drinking is s usually why you end up in hosp.

Good luck whatever happens :hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

colsy said:


> bethanchloe said:
> 
> 
> Doctors appt today :( not convinced they'll give me any meds but hoping, weight loss is over 10kg now and it's completely relentless. I don't want them to send me to hospital so need to lake it sound bad but not too bad...
> Got a feeling because we're not 100% on dates they might not be able to offer anything :( boo!
> Sorry for invading the thread with my misery AGAIN!
> 
> :hugs: If GP does offer you meds, will you accept them? If so, it's prob worth asking. My GP said to me "We don't like to give anything for morning sickness unless we absolutely have to ... but ..." etc etc, suggesting that basically she'd prescribe if I wanted. Are you managing to eat or drink anything at all? My doc wasn't concerned re my food intake - I think unless you're super-thin to start with, there's enough in your body to cover you for lack of food for a while. The main thing is fluids - and I think lack of drinking is s usually why you end up in hosp.
> 
> Good luck whatever happens :hugs:Click to expand...

When I was really suffering at the start they didn't seem concerned as I was still getting some fluids in me. Apparently even if you're only getting a little bit in it's fine.
Definetly doesn't stop you worrying though!


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm tempted to change my ticker. By my midwifes dates i'm only 10+5 and by mine i'm 11+3. I've been going by my dates but I know if the scan agrees with the midwife i'm going to be even more gutted that i'm not as far ahead. So I might change it just to get my head used to it.

A bit of a boring pointless "rant" type thing, sorry :haha:


----------



## booflebump

Big hugs girls :hugs: :hugs: Hope the dr app goes ok bethanchloe xxx


----------



## bethanchloe

colsy said:


> :hugs: If GP does offer you meds, will you accept them? If so, it's prob worth asking. My GP said to me "We don't like to give anything for morning sickness unless we absolutely have to ... but ..." etc etc, suggesting that basically she'd prescribe if I wanted. Are you managing to eat or drink anything at all? My doc wasn't concerned re my food intake - I think unless you're super-thin to start with, there's enough in your body to cover you for lack of food for a while. The main thing is fluids - and I think lack of drinking is s usually why you end up in hosp.
> 
> Good luck whatever happens :hugs:

I'm not optimistic for the reasons you mention. I was prescribed meds last time at 17 weeks but that was only after abject refusal to be admitted to hospital. I don't know if they'll help but I need to ask. Not eaten a full meal or anything much for 7 weeks now :/


----------



## bethanchloe

If they won't help I'll have to go to hospital because I can't look after Jessamy :(


----------



## Blondiejay

Hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## mellllly

Here is bump progression up to 12 weeks :)

https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee336/mellllly1/12weeks-1.jpg


----------



## charlie15

bethanchloe said:


> If they won't help I'll have to go to hospital because I can't look after Jessamy :(

Hope you feel better soon and you get some help :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Oh hon, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Cute bumps too! Ilikecake, mine looks about the same size as yours. :) Can't believe how much bigger it is this time lol xx


----------



## Ilikecake

Coleey said:


> Oh hon, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> Cute bumps too! Ilikecake, mine looks about the same size as yours. :) Can't believe how much bigger it is this time lol xx

Tell me about it!

This was my progession with James... I didn't start showing until gone 20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







155089_160243610686501_100001025886846_346913_6652382_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bethan there is a fantastic support group on FB that I found when I was at my lowest earlier this week. Basically a lot of drs don't have the latest research which is that the meds are absolutely fine to take whilst pregnant. The other thing they said it that it shouldn't get to the stage where you need hospitalisation as the meds work best before it gets that bad. I'll have a look for the link. Basically significant weight loss is not good and the fact you're struggling so much could mean you have HG which is treatable for lots of people. You must be feeling really awful so I have massive sympathy for you. I've been feeling really ill but I think I'm through the worst now. Xxx

Ilikecake that is an amazing bump! 

Kellie :hi: We meet again ;) xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope this works. 

https://m.facebook.com/?w2m&refsrc=...notif&notif_t=group_activity&__user=523241816

There is a great post about what meds you should ask for. X


----------



## babyfeva

bethanchloe- I hope all goes well.


----------



## bethanchloe

Fish&Chips said:


> Bethan there is a fantastic support group on FB that I found when I was at my lowest earlier this week. Basically a lot of drs don't have the latest research which is that the meds are absolutely fine to take whilst pregnant. The other thing they said it that it shouldn't get to the stage where you need hospitalisation as the meds work best before it gets that bad. I'll have a look for the link. Basically significant weight loss is not good and the fact you're struggling so much could mean you have HG which is treatable for lots of people. You must be feeling really awful so I have massive sympathy for you. I've been feeling really ill but I think I'm through the worst now. Xxx
> 
> Ilikecake that is an amazing bump!
> 
> Kellie :hi: We meet again ;) xx

Thanks so much for this, I joined and have been reading through stuff.
Doctor was lovely, didn't want to give pills cause it should taper off soon but she gave me a week to see & anti bios for a lovely UTI lol x


----------



## Fish&Chips

No problem. They're a lovely lot on there and so supportive. Glad you found it useful. X


----------



## lovealittle1

Have not been keeping up in here very well.can't believe I am nearly 12 weeks already! My private scan is next Saturday! Very excited to see baby. I desperatly need this is feel more real!


----------



## ginny83

Had my scan today - bad news :( They couldn't find a heartbeat and baby measured 11+5 (I'm supposed to be 12+1 today), so probably means baby stopped growing only recently. Haven't had any cramping or bleeding, besides the very light spotting at 8 weeks, and was still throwing up even last night - so it was a huge shock for us. My GP wants me to have my hcg levels tested again just to see what they're doing, but really I know the outcome :(


----------



## bumpyyride

ginny83 said:


> Had my scan today - bad news :( They couldn't find a heartbeat and baby measured 11+5 (I'm supposed to be 12+1 today), so probably means baby stopped growing only recently. Haven't had any cramping or bleeding, besides the very light spotting at 8 weeks, and was still throwing up even last night - so it was a huge shock for us. My GP wants me to have my hcg levels tested again just to see what they're doing, but really I know the outcome :(

is this ur first scan ginny? have u heard the HB before?can u tell the GP to use a vaginal scan? if ur throwing up, ur hcg must b increasing....any chance u have a retroverted uterus? it is difficult to hear a hb in retroverted uterus on a normal abdominal scan....ur measurement is just 3 days off....that can happen at any dating scan

praying for u ginny.....hang in there:hugs:


----------



## ginny83

not my first scan - heard a strong HB at 7+2 and 9+1. Everything looked good at those scans. 

I'm pretty sure I don;t have a retroverted uterus since it's never been mentioned during the other scans or with DS? 

I asked about the vomiting and sore boobs, and they said it's normal and just basically left over pregnancy hormones that's still in my system. Something about the corpus leutem? I was finding it hard to pay attention at that point.

I'm going for a blood test tomorrow and then one on Thursday to see if my hcg is increasing. To be honest I don't want to do them because I feel like I already know the answer, but I'm going to anyway.


----------



## Ilikecake

ginny83 said:


> not my first scan - heard a strong HB at 7+2 and 9+1. Everything looked good at those scans.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I don;t have a retroverted uterus since it's never been mentioned during the other scans or with DS?
> 
> I asked about the vomiting and sore boobs, and they said it's normal and just basically left over pregnancy hormones that's still in my system. Something about the corpus leutem? I was finding it hard to pay attention at that point.
> 
> I'm going for a blood test tomorrow and then one on Thursday to see if my hcg is increasing. To be honest I don't want to do them because I feel like I already know the answer, but I'm going to anyway.

Big it :hugs::hugs:. I'm so sorry hun xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

Ginny I am so sorry you're going through this. I hope it was an error but either way, we are here for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

So so sorry Ginny :hugs: there are no words but please know you are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

i am so so sorry ginny bug hugs!!


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry Ginny :( :hugs: Thinking of you xx


----------



## babyfeva

Ginny- i'm sorry you're going through this. I hope the outcome is good.


----------



## skweek35

Oh Ginny, I'm so so sorry!! Big :hugs: You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Cridge

Oh Ginny! I'm so sorry!! :hug: I have a good friend that found out at 13 weeks that her baby died at 11.... apparently there was a heart defect. I really hope this was a mistake, but will they be checking into why this happened? :cry: I'm so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

how is everyone doing. just found out today imma b a mont behind u guys!


----------



## steelergirl55

Ginny, so sorry to hear about your ultrasound. Praying it was a fluke, but if it wasn't, praying you find peace.

I haven't posted here yet, so here are my stats:

Name(just first)? Nicole
How old are you? 33
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov 12, ovulation scan at fertility specialist
What # child is this for you? #1
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? No prediction, just praying for healthy
Are you finding out the gender? Yes (too type A not too!)
How many months were you TTC? 12


----------



## Cridge

Congrats bbygurl719!! What's your due date?


----------



## bbygurl719

december 29th my babies will b a yr n a month apart imma have 2 under 2


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats bbygurl!!


----------



## bbygurl719

thank you


----------



## ginny83

Thanks for the kind words ladies. My OH has been fantastic and my little boy got lots of extra kisses last night. 

I haven't decided if I'm going to ask for them to test to see if they can figure out what went wrong, I'm not even sure if I'll get that option. I guess I'm scared that I'll read into everything too much. One step at a time I guess.

Hopefully I've used up nay bad luck for this group and you all go on to have beautiful babies in about 6 months and my healthy baby isn't too far away either. x


----------



## Ilikecake

I can't stop eating!!! I am SO freakin' hungry today :munch::pizza::icecream:


----------



## colsy

Six days to my scan. This time on Monday we'll be getting ready to leave the house to drive to the hosp :happydance:

My food fixations and aversions are still all over the place. Suddenly I can't stand the thought of Doritos, unlike last week when I ate them constantly. I seem to want to eat only one thing for a week and then suddenly the thought of it makes me want to vom and I move on to a new fixation. This week it's sliced wholemeal bread toast (gotta be sliced, even though I usually like "proper bakery" bread) with grapefruit or Seville orange marmalade (no other flavours will do), and cheese-and-onion pasties. So the brown toast is probably one of the healthiest things I've eaten in weeks, but the C&O pasties aren't exactly low in saturated fats:dohh:

However, things do seem to be improving - my sickness has subsided (fx) and my main remaining issue is the food aversions. Shouldn't be too long now before I'm actually enjoying pg and entering the "blooming" stage :happydance:


----------



## bethanchloe

Yay congrats for finding the light at the end of the tunnel colsy!!! X


----------



## Ilikecake

colsy said:


> Six days to my scan. This time on Monday we'll be getting ready to leave the house to drive to the hosp :happydance:
> 
> My food fixations and aversions are still all over the place. Suddenly I can't stand the thought of Doritos, unlike last week when I ate them constantly. I seem to want to eat only one thing for a week and then suddenly the thought of it makes me want to vom and I move on to a new fixation. This week it's sliced wholemeal bread toast (gotta be sliced, even though I usually like "proper bakery" bread) with grapefruit or Seville orange marmalade (no other flavours will do), and cheese-and-onion pasties. So the brown toast is probably one of the healthiest things I've eaten in weeks, but the C&O pasties aren't exactly low in saturated fats:dohh:
> 
> However, things do seem to be improving - my sickness has subsided (fx) and my main remaining issue is the food aversions. Shouldn't be too long now before I'm actually enjoying pg and entering the "blooming" stage :happydance:


Yay :happydance:
10 days to my scan.
I'm the same when it comes to food. I seem to have a slight addiction to iced coffee at the moment :blush: I'm trying to limit myself to one a week.
I can't wait to reach the blooming stage. I mainly need to get rid of the damn tiredness. My morning sickness has also pretty much gone. It's just the odd day.

We're almost at 12 weeks. Yippee!


----------



## auntylolo

Hello ladies, I got home from work yesterday and had my appt letter from the hospital - for today! Just got back after having the scan, baby was jumping about all over the place, so cute! and I got put forward a day so I'm now due 8/11/12.
Also got my blood results back, I've got anti m antibodies, which the cdonsultant said is a bit like anti d, but less common. So hubby has to have his blood checked next week, and I need a blood test every 4 weeks :(
I was so gutted hubby couldn't come with me, but I took my sister and she videoed it all so he can see:cloud9:


----------



## bubblej23

hi all, i havent been on here for a while so kind of lost track with whats what, hope your all well,
ginny im so sorry to hear your news hun, you and your OH keep strong and you'll both get through this, sending hugs.
i have my scan on thursday morning and i feel sick to the stomach with nerves ive had 2 scans before now on scare at 6 weeks at hospital baby was fine, i had a private scan at 9 weeks again baby was fine had a very strong heartbeat and was moving about, so why am i so nervous!!!!
good luck to all the others who are having their scans this week, cant wat to see some pics :)


----------



## lovealittle1

ginny83 said:


> Thanks for the kind words ladies. My OH has been fantastic and my little boy got lots of extra kisses last night.
> 
> I haven't decided if I'm going to ask for them to test to see if they can figure out what went wrong, I'm not even sure if I'll get that option. I guess I'm scared that I'll read into everything too much. One step at a time I guess.
> 
> Hopefully I've used up nay bad luck for this group and you all go on to have beautiful babies in about 6 months and my healthy baby isn't too far away either. x

You are such a lovely person and your post here really sums it up. I'm so sad this has happened. :cry: you are right to take it step by step. You are constantly in my thoughts :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bumpyyride

ginny - any news on the blood work? still praying for u


----------



## sharonfruit

Ginny I am so terribly sorry for your loss, I am truly hoping that your bloodwork brings a miracle :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Afternoon ladies!! 13 weeks tomorrow!! And scan tomorrow at 11am!!!!!!
With my first and second I paid for early scans but I didnt with this one so I feel really nervous and excited - what if I imagined the 6/7 positive tests, what if I am just getting fat!! LOL


----------



## Ilikecake

mellllly said:


> Afternoon ladies!! 13 weeks tomorrow!! And scan tomorrow at 11am!!!!!!
> With my first and second I paid for early scans but I didnt with this one so I feel really nervous and excited - what if I imagined the 6/7 positive tests, what if I am just getting fat!! LOL

:haha: Good luck!! All will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

Todays bumpy, 11+2 :cloud9: although 12+2 by my calculations
 



Attached Files:







DSC_5503.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mellllly

12 + 6 bump :)

https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee336/mellllly1/13weeks.jpg


----------



## mellllly

Ilikecake said:


> Todays bumpy, 11+2 :cloud9: although 12+2 by my calculations

Ahhh how lovely :)


----------



## colsy

Good luck *Melly*. I know how you feel - my scan is still 5 days away, but I have those same doubts. (Though I'd be very distressed to discover I'm feeling like this for no reason!) Pop in tomorrow after the scan to let us know how it went.


----------



## mellllly

Its silly isnt it haha, Just want this evening to go realy quickly
Of course I will be popping in with update and pics :)


----------



## Ilikecake

Lovely bumpy Melllly!!

Definetly some lovely little bumps growing in here


----------



## mellllly

Your growing lovely too!! Is this your first?


----------



## mellllly

Ignore me, I just read your ticker - derrrrr lol


----------



## Ilikecake

mellllly said:


> Your growing lovely too!! Is this your first?

My 2nd. My little boy is almost 14 months.

ETA- :haha:


----------



## mellllly

I shock myself with how dumb I can be sometimes hehe!
Ah so he will be nearly 2 when this one arrives??
I have a 2 and a half year age gap with Sophie and Leo :)


----------



## Ilikecake

mellllly said:


> I shock myself with how dumb I can be sometimes hehe!
> Ah so he will be nearly 2 when this one arrives??
> I have a 2 and a half year age gap with Sophie and Leo :)

He'll be 2 in March. I'm terrified at the thought of having 2 under 2 :haha: Especially as my little demon still doesn't sleep through the night.


----------



## booflebump

So, so sorry Ginny :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pinkribbon

Just an update, my first scan is 14th may :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Melly.

Aww look at your bumps, fab!!

I have my first midwifes appointment tomorrow, then when that's done we will get our scan date. These last few weeks are dragging!!!


----------



## Cridge

Had my NT scan today. Everything looks great! Baby hasn't caught up to my ovulation date, so I guess I'll be bumping my official due date back by 3 days. Yuck! It's just 3 days, but 3 days is 3 days, right?!! So I'm due Nov. 10th.

Great bumps ladies!! I'm definitely bigger, but my bump isn't very solid yet - too much blubber in the way. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1580.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## CAValleygirl

Congrats Cridge!

And good luck on your scan, Melllly!

My 12 week scan is tomorrow as well :)


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck melly and cavalleygurl on your scans. I also have my first scan tomorrow!


----------



## janna

Can I be added to Nov.23rd? I did fill out the survey a whole ago, but don't see my name on the first page. This is baby#2 for me and will be a yellow bump! My first u/s is on May 7th. Thanks!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Had my NT scan today and all is well. Speckle measured 12w 4d! That is 4 days ahead of my LMP dates! They said they will change my dates but I'm not too fussed. 
All is well and measurements are good! Will post a pic tomorrow. 
Time to head off to club snooze!!


----------



## charlie15

good luck with all the scans tomorrow!


----------



## skweek35

Here we go ladies, 
managed to get the link for my scan. 
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/Scan25042012-1c.jpg 
As I said - one very laid back baby here! Just loves laying on its back with legs up and hand behind its head! It also decided after about 10 minutes, enough is enough, turned over and went to sleep!! Little sod! :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

So my appt is now May 1st. I am having really bad migraines. Also, at times I feel like my heart is beating super fast and really hard so I am going a little earlier. I am happy I made it to 12 weeks though! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ive been having some heart palpitations sometimes too. water and something sweat seems to help


----------



## Ilikecake

Lovely scan pictures Skweek!!


----------



## Coleey

Aww, lovely scan pic hun :) xx


----------



## charlie15

Love the chilled scan pics!


----------



## bethanchloe

Lovely pics!!
My turn tomorrow :) - nowhere near excited as I should be cause of this being put back thing, the thought of more sick time makes me cry. I hope they're ok in there and as big as I think they should be! 
Xx


----------



## colsy

Good luck Bethanchloe, and hope your date doesn't t get put back too much.


----------



## bethanchloe

colsy said:


> Good luck Bethanchloe, and hope your date doesn't t get put back too much.

Thank you :) I can cope with 2-3 days max!! X


----------



## booflebump

Will be thinking of you tomorrow lovely - what time is your scan. Mine is 2.15.

sk - that's a gorgeous scan pic. Any thoughts as to whether it's a boy or girl?

xxx


----------



## 1eighty

Update: new EDD based on scan at the docs: 22 Nov (chuffed because it fits in with my "I ovulate early" theory). Will get a proper dating scan at hosp in 2-3 weeks :)


----------



## bbygurl719

great scan pic skweeks. and good luck to all the upcoming scans. janna im so sorry i missd u. iam goin on and updating everything right now. il probably pop on tomorrow morning. but from tomorrw the 27th til may 5th ill be outta town at disney world for my bg vacation. so imma have alot to catch up on may 6th.


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> Will be thinking of you tomorrow lovely - what time is your scan. Mine is 2.15.
> 
> sk - that's a gorgeous scan pic. Any thoughts as to whether it's a boy or girl?
> 
> xxx

Not sure if you're talking to me but as I'm tomorrow too, thought I'd reply! Appointment is at 1.30 so hoping we'll be seen by about 2.30-3 - if it's anything like last time.
I'm really nervous, do not know why!


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck at your scans ladies.

I just had my first midwifes appointment, as I was brave getting my blood taken she let me hear the heartbeat. It was the most amazing sound in the world!!!
Lots of smiles here. :0)


----------



## booflebump

bethanchloe said:


> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> Will be thinking of you tomorrow lovely - what time is your scan. Mine is 2.15.
> 
> sk - that's a gorgeous scan pic. Any thoughts as to whether it's a boy or girl?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Not sure if you're talking to me but as I'm tomorrow too, thought I'd reply! Appointment is at 1.30 so hoping we'll be seen by about 2.30-3 - if it's anything like last time.
> I'm really nervous, do not know why!Click to expand...

Yes, I was talking to you :kiss: I'm nervous too, but you have the wee added worry about your dates so extra big :hugs:


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> Yes, I was talking to you :kiss: I'm nervous too, but you have the wee added worry about your dates so extra big :hugs:

It won't be the end of the world as long as they're safe in there, I just feel like it's been never ending already!! Going backwards now would be horrible aagh!

Oh well :) x


----------



## booflebump

bbygurl719 said:


> great scan pic skweeks. and good luck to all the upcoming scans. janna im so sorry i missd u. iam goin on and updating everything right now. il probably pop on tomorrow morning. but from tomorrw the 27th til may 5th ill be outta town at disney world for my bg vacation. so imma have alot to catch up on may 6th.

I can do some updates on the front page while you are off if you want :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Thats great you got to hear the heart beat!


----------



## babyfeva

My scan is at 3pm today! So excited and nervous. Good luck to everyone else too!


----------



## Blondiejay

babyfeva said:


> Thats great you got to hear the heart beat!

It really was, it feels really really now as I hardly feel pregnant at all. Mind you I've just been asleep on the sofa for the last hour and a half! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Tired!! Being a b&b addict is very entertaining this morning, but I'm going to regret not sleeping once I get to work tonight. Lol. Anywho, I'm taking myself and the three gummy bears to bed now. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## gaiagirl

Good luck to all with scans today!!! Exciting!


----------



## mellllly

Soooo I went for my scan this morning and they put me at 13weeks 1 day which means I am now due on 31st October! Halloween!! Another October bump for me :) Can I stay here????

Heres the pic!!!

https://i533.photobucket.com/albums/ee336/mellllly1/Scan13weeks3.jpg


----------



## Blondiejay

Of course you can :0) x


----------



## Coleey

Aww, lovely scan pictures! :) I don't get my next one until I'm 18 weeks, so I'm a little jealous :winkwink:

Of course Mellly! :) xx


----------



## babyfeva

I'm actually feeling great minus being tired all the time! I'm so scared for my scan today I've had so many bad dreams!


----------



## mellllly

Thanks ladies!! I have said hello in the October thread but kinda feel like I am cheating on the November thread lol


----------



## Blondiejay

babyfeva said:


> I'm actually feeling great minus being tired all the time! I'm so scared for my scan today I've had so many bad dreams!

You'll be absolutely fine lovely, stay positive. Good luck and let us know how you get on. :0)


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful scan Melly!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely scans ladies.. Or scabs which is what my phone auto corrected it to! 

My sister's Godmother is giving me another freebie scan on Sunday so fx all is ok in there. We didn't see much last time so I'm interested to see what it now looks like. 

Ms is getting better thank goodness! X


----------



## bbygurl719

boofle i dont mind at all. i would actually like that so i dont a 10 million pages to catch up on.(on updating) i will still read lol. n imma miss talk to u ladies. i talk more in here than i do in the december thread i feel like i dont fit in there lol


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck to all you lovelies having scans today.

Mellly, gorgeous scan pic!!

I cannot wait for this time next week :cloud9:


----------



## booflebump

No bother bbygurl :thumbup:

Scan day today - eeep! We have decided not to have the blood test for downs, and just go on the NT measurement xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

Everyone that I've told thinks I'm mad for turning down the NT tests :wacko:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so can i just do the scan and not have blood drawn? because i have hemophobia and need to be drugged pretty severely to give blood (which i dont favor while pregnant).... ???


----------



## bethanchloe

Scan day scan day - no NT tests here. After what happened AFTER Jessa was born re Down's etc I am completely through with any testing. Don't trust them.

Anyway
Scan Day :D


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Scan day scan day - no NT tests here. After what happened AFTER Jessa was born re Down's etc I am completely through with any testing. Don't trust them.
> 
> Anyway
> Scan Day :D

Yippee :happydance: roll on 1:30. That's what time mine is next Friday too :haha:


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> Yippee :happydance: roll on 1:30. That's what time mine is next Friday too :haha:

Feels like a million lightyears away but only a few hours hehe :)


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Yippee :happydance: roll on 1:30. That's what time mine is next Friday too :haha:
> 
> Feels like a million lightyears away but only a few hours hehe :)Click to expand...

You going to be announcing on FB today? Or should I look here for an update?


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> You going to be announcing on FB today? Or should I look here for an update?

Probably on FB, tis easier :)


----------



## bethanchloe

I'll post pics here if I can work out how, although I doubt I'll be able to do it - floppy brain syndrome! I'll link to instagram ;)


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> You going to be announcing on FB today? Or should I look here for an update?
> 
> Probably on FB, tis easier :)Click to expand...

Least it means we don't have to worry about accidentally revealing it to any more people :rofl:


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> Least it means we don't have to worry about accidentally revealing it to any more people :rofl:

You got me in trouble haha!


----------



## booflebump

Ilikecake said:


> Everyone that I've told thinks I'm mad for turning down the NT tests :wacko:

It's a very personal choice, and some people want to know the risks, but then don't realise the impact knowing could have if they came back with a high risk. I've been going back and forth on it a lot, but feel happy with my decision now



wishfulmom2b said:


> so can i just do the scan and not have blood drawn? because i have hemophobia and need to be drugged pretty severely to give blood (which i dont favor while pregnant).... ???

You don't have to have the combined screening test if you don't want to. Here they will measure the babies neck on it's own if you want - discuss it with your OB 



bethanchloe said:


> Scan day scan day - no NT tests here. After what happened AFTER Jessa was born re Down's etc I am completely through with any testing. Don't trust them.
> 
> Anyway
> Scan Day :D

My sonographer friend turned down screening/testing as she doesn't trust them either....which is worrying coming from someone who does the tests every day!

xxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

hi can I join?

Name(just first)? Katie


How old are you? 24


Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 29th November by lmp


What # child is this for you? number 2 :)


Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? not a clue...ll guess boy


Are you finding out the gender? yep


How many months were you TTC? 2 months

xxxx


----------



## booflebump

Welcome sailorsgirl x


----------



## Coleey

Good luck with your scans today ladies! :flower:

Welcome Sailorsgirl :) xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck today ladies.

Welcome Sailorsgirl.

I'm still buzzing from hearing litt'luns heartbeat yesterday. Keep smiling at myself and really looking forward to getting our scan date.


----------



## Ilikecake

My baby and bump :cloud9:

Yes that is a pink and orange dummy he's rocking :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_5619.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey ladies, hope all the scans went amazingly! 

I actually turned down all of the genetic screening, except for the anatomical scan at 18 weeks. I thought about it and it just didn't seem right for us...I don't need anything else to worry about! We have no risk factors and I just dont want to worry needlessly. It's a tough call!


----------



## bethanchloe

I only lost one day!!!!
Also, this baby actually moves - so weird after Jessa didn't even budge an inch! I'm so relieved! They would not stop wiggling.
EDD now officially 1st November!


----------



## colsy

*Bethanchloe* :thumbup::happydance: Fab news.


----------



## gaiagirl

bethanchloe said:


> I only lost one day!!!!
> Also, this baby actually moves - so weird after Jessa didn't even budge an inch! I'm so relieved! They would not stop wiggling.
> EDD now officially 1st November!

Awesome! So glad you aren`t being put back! That`s my due date based on LMP...but we will see what they say at 18 weeks, I am pretty sure it`s more like Nov 5th!


----------



## Blondiejay

Great news Bethanchloe!


----------



## booflebump

Yay! All fine with my scan too - measuring a day ahead, 13 weeks, so official edd is now *2nd November*

Say hello to the Booflet!

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BQWJlcmRlZW4gQ2l0eS0yMDEyMDQyNy0wMDczNC5qcGc.jpg


----------



## sharonfruit

Awh, look at Booflets little face :cloud9:

Here are my pics from yesterday measuring 12w4 xx


https://www.imageurlhost.com/images/vq67w0nbk2mgsvivng.jpg
https://www.imageurlhost.com/images/p0clt23ec32oh149c2p4.jpg


----------



## Blondiejay

Great scans girls, love the face one!!


----------



## booflebump

aww hello little baby sharonfruit! xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Loving the scan photos! :) I've got mine May 1st!!! Sooo excited APART from I have to go with the MIL if my OH is working and she keeps saying she's going to pester the sonographer about the baby's gender :dohh:


----------



## Coleey

Love all the scan pics, glad everything is well ladies :)

My scan is ages away lol :( Booohooo! xx


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful scans everyone! I had my scan yesterday and I'm 9 weeks! My bean looked liked a gummy bear- not very clear but I got to see and hear the heartbeat it was beautiful! I can't wait for my 12 week scan in 3 weeks!


----------



## charlie15

lovely scan pics ladies. Good news Bethanchloe you're the same day as me now!


----------



## Blondiejay

babyfeva said:


> Beautiful scans everyone! I had my scan yesterday and I'm 9 weeks! My bean looked liked a gummy bear- not very clear but I got to see and hear the heartbeat it was beautiful! I can't wait for my 12 week scan in 3 weeks!

Awww!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

congrats to bbygurgle on your BFP!!! I have just seen that your got your BFP 5 days ago. 

Loving all the scan pics esp the face pics!! Thats the first sight we had of Speckle on Wednesday morning! Just soooo cute! The sonographer (who happens to know my mom) just laughed at my reaction - I said it looked like an alien! :haha: But I still love Speckle!! 

Charliekeys - I so know what you mean about MIL pestering for sex!! My mother is a trained midwife and thinks she is an expert at reading scans. She was examining my scans the other day, and oh got access to all the other scans pics that were loaded on the hospital system!!(she works at the hospital)(not happy, but what can I do?) and she says she thinks I'm having a girl. Thats what I've thought all along but how dare she go into the hospital system and look at that stuff. I have not given her permission and as a professional she doesnt need to look at those scan pics! 
I think it would be a different story if I had asked her to look for more pics for me. But I just think its a breach of my privacy! 
My mother just doesn't know where to stop sometimes!! 

Sorry rant over!


----------



## lovealittle1

Skweek- yes that is way out of line for her to look at your scans and very unprofessional. I did have to re-read the sentence a few times when you said mil pestering for sex :rofl:

I have my private scan in 3 hours. Feeling very nervous as I found hb on Doppler around 10 weeks super easily but haven't been able to find it again. Send me well wishes please.


----------



## sharonfruit

> I did have to re-read the sentence a few times when you said mil pestering for sex

:rofl: as did I!
Good luck for your scan :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

sharonfruit said:


> I did have to re-read the sentence a few times when you said mil pestering for sex
> 
> :rofl: as did I!
> Good luck for your scan :hugs:Click to expand...

And me hehe! ;)

Yeah that's a massive breach of confidentiality!! She could get in trouble if they review which staff have been accessing which records. Some NHS systems flag up warnings if you look at these record that isn't open to you - dodgy territory!


----------



## skweek35

:rofl: :haha: that is funny!! Maybe next time I should stick to just quoting the actual words! But glad it started a few laughs! hehe 

Lovealittle1 - you will be fine! I'm sure your little one is just being as awkward as mine is! always in the wrong position and falling asleep when we need it to be awake!! 
GL! and we are waiting for pics!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I had to re-read it too lol! 

Oh I would have gone mental if my mum did that! Sometimes people don't know when to leave things be... it's not that long until we can find out if we want too anyways! MIL thinks we're having a girl too.... she assumes that you'll be able to see boy bits at a 12 week scan even though you can't tell! :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck with you scan lovealittle! :)


----------



## skweek35

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: I had to re-read it too lol!
> 
> Oh I would have gone mental if my mum did that! Sometimes people don't know when to leave things be... it's not that long until we can find out if we want too anyways! MIL thinks we're having a girl too.... she assumes that you'll be able to see boy bits at a 12 week scan even though you can't tell! :dohh:

I agree - some people just dont know when to leave things be!! 
I have joked with the family saying that when little one is born we are going to attach a padlock to the front door! To which my mom replies - very quickly might I add - and I will have the only key!! 
I THINK NOT!!!!! 
I know I will want some time alone with my little one and wont want her in my face the whole time! I will have to limit the amout of time she spends here or she will just about move in with me!!! I dont want that!! Give her visiting hours!! Haha 
Heaven alone knows how we are going to keep her out of the labour, delivery and post natal wards when I get there!! She will think nothing of using her staff pass to get on to the wards when its not visiting hours! 
Think I might ask to deliver at a different hospital where she doesnt have access! Scotland here we come!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: Not sure if Scotland is far enough? ;) Personally, I think I would deliver at a different hospital where she can't have access! As much as I love my mum, I want delivering my baby to be an experience between me and OH - we made this baby by ourselves so we should be the ones seeing them being born into this world. That's just how I see it though?


----------



## skweek35

hhhmmm that is true!! My brother and SIL are in Dublin and expecting #2 in October. Maybe I should go back to South Africa to deliver! oh no that will just give her an excuse to visit with friends and family - Australia or somewhere in the US!! 
haha 
I will not be flavour of the month if I did that!!


----------



## booflebump

lovealittle - good luck :hugs:

sk - that's really unprofessional behaviour of your mum, to the point of being reportable. What if you have a condition that you haven't disclosed to family, and she's nosing about in your records? Not good! Boundaries obviously aren't her strong point are they? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

Horrible horrible day today. My morning sickness is back with a vengeance and we're off to the doctors as James has a head to toe rash :(


----------



## skweek35

oh no cake!! Hope James and you are feeling better soon!!! 

After eating something today - and I cant figure out what - I am so nauseous!! Nothing I eat now is taking it away. Also have a headache setting in!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Baby looks great!! Was upside down and asleep but I drank some oj and baby woke up turned over and put on a show. Feel so relieved now! Hb was 160 bpm. I have some printed pics and will find a way to post them. Thanks for the support!

EDIT: Here are my pic of the pics so not the best quality. Any nub guesses?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0938.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0939.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0940 (1024x768).jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## skweek35

Oh yay!! So good to hear how relieved you are!! nothing better than seeing that heartbeat and seeing the baby move!! 
I made sure I drank some cold water just as I was walking in - if nothing else the cold water wakes the baby up!! hehe Meanie I know!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Glad the scan went well! Such a relief :)

I had such a weird night! Went to a potluck and was feeling good, then sitting around visiting after and started to feel sick. Had to leave and the drive home was bad...then threw up everything I had eaten at home. It was bizarre, and so random. I haven't been that sick the past few weeks, I am not sure that the hell it was all about!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovealittle1 I think girl!


----------



## CharlieKeys

lovealittle... I think girl too :)


----------



## sharonfruit

I think boy :headspin: xx


----------



## charlie15

No idea..one picture seems like a girl but another a boy, sorry!


----------



## steelergirl55

Gaia that sucks! Nobody else got sick at all did they?

No guesses on "nub" but love that term! And love the name Kieran by the way!

Had my first dream about sex of little bean...GIRL! Funny thing is I have been accidentally saying "he" for weeks. I had been chalking that up to the generic pronoun until recently. I had started thinking that maybe I had a sixth sense, but now the dream is making me second guess it. Any mom's out there who felt like they knew what the sex was and was right? What about any who dreamt the sex and was right? Just curious!


----------



## lovealittle1

steelergirl55 said:


> Gaia that sucks! Nobody else got sick at all did they?
> 
> No guesses on "nub" but love that term! And love the name Kieran by the way!
> 
> Had my first dream about sex of little bean...GIRL! Funny thing is I have been accidentally saying "he" for weeks. I had been chalking that up to the generic pronoun until recently. I had started thinking that maybe I had a sixth sense, but now the dream is making me second guess it. Any mom's out there who felt like they knew what the sex was and was right? What about any who dreamt the sex and was right? Just curious!

Thanks :flower: with K I knew from very early on he was a boy. All my dreams were boy and all old wives tales said boy and I just knew.


----------



## skweek35

I have always thought I was having a girl. 
I had a dream last night that I'd had my girl and after 2 weeks we still didnt have a name for her! 

I also had 3 readings before getting my bfp and all 3 said girl for the first pregnancy. Time will tell now if it is or not.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I always knew Stephen was a boy! Just knew it and Henry I wasn't sure at all; this time I haven't got a clue! All the old wives tales etc are saying boy..... but my body is telling me girl BUT not sure if that's because it would be nice to have a Team pink around here! lol 

I had a weird dream last night though - I had a dream that I had a baby boy, and that i ahd it in the hospital here but the midwifes I had when we lived in Watford delivered him. Then we took him home but he wouldn't feed from me.... he would only BF with my MIL (freaky hey?) and we had 'our deepest sympathy' cards because we had another boy


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i had my first pregnancy dream too... very detailed.. and it was a girl!


----------



## booflebump

Charlie - the BF MIL bit is a bit freaky :rofl:


----------



## Alandsa

Funny we are all talking about the gender, I have just sat with a pendant over my tummy to see if it goes in circles or a straight line lol I don't believe in these things normally but had the pendant anyway and thought I'd see what happened. It went in circles both times. Apparently meaning a boy! Lol

Same as what the Chinese calendar predicts. We shall see!

Congratulations bbygurl - just seen your BFP news too :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

booflebump said:


> Charlie - the BF MIL bit is a bit freaky :rofl:

I think it's because we're living with her at the moment and I'm finding her a bit overpowering when it comes to raising my children. So the whole her BF'ing is just an insecurity of mine maybe? :shrug:


----------



## bethanchloe

Not been sure whether to post this and hope you guys don't mind but not been about as a couple of hours after scan had some bleeding and went to the emergency dept of the maternity hospital where a doctor did some lovely internal exams. He said cervix seems closed and to wait and see...which wasn't very reassuring.
However, bleeding has since stopped and I still feel sick so I'll just have to wait til I see a midwife which I guess will be 16 weeks?
The doctor said the emergency dept never do extra scans if their internal exams prove to show no problems - not very reassuring but hey.
Sorry to be a bit miserable
xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Bethancole - I'm sorry to hear that you have had some bleeding - it must be very scary. Because you are less than 14 weeks if you think you would like a scan for some reassurance you should be able to refer yourself to your EPU and if you explain about the bleeding they will likely book a scan for you. I think if you just google NHS Early pregnancy unit there is a list and there should be one near you.

Hope this helps!

x


----------



## bethanchloe

sharonfruit said:


> Bethancole - I'm sorry to hear that you have had some bleeding - it must be very scary. Because you are less than 14 weeks if you think you would like a scan for some reassurance you should be able to refer yourself to your EPU and if you explain about the bleeding they will likely book a scan for you. I think if you just google NHS Early pregnancy unit there is a list and there should be one near you.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> x

Hi Sharon,
I was in the emergency dept next door to EPAU and they said they don't do scans unless they find something wrong when they do their internal exam. The doctor said it about 3 times as if that's the only reason I went in when in fact, due to something similar last time (but less bleeding), I expected to be told no scan and just wanted some reassurance about my cervix being closed.
I'm hoping if I phone the midwife team on Monday they might see me and check for HB? Getting a scan seems near impossible at my hospital...I'm pretty sure they're OK...but it's not nice to not have any real reassurance and the doctor just to say 'you'll have to wait and see'!
Thank you anyway xxxxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Thats a good idea, I am sure they will have a look for the heartbeat for you, I am sure all is fine in there :flower:


----------



## bethanchloe

sharonfruit said:


> Thats a good idea, I am sure they will have a look for the heartbeat for you, I am sure all is fine in there :flower:

I think so too, I'm hoping they'll see me before 16 weeks cause that feels like a long wait to find out they're ok!
Thanks xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Sending you lots of love Bethanchloe, I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine x


----------



## babyfeva

bethanchloe- I'm sorry to hear about the bleeding. I'm sure everything will be just fine sweetie. I hope that they can do something soon to reassure you.


----------



## booflebump

Massive hugs chick - it's a good sign your cervix is closed and the bleeding has stopped :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Sorry you have had a scare bethanchloe...but I have read about lots of women on here who have had bleeding after an internal US, is that what you had?

I am sure all is well, but a doppler could really put your mind at ease so I hope they will listen to the HB for you!


----------



## lovealittle1

:hugs: bethandchloe. Hope you can get some reassurance soon.


----------



## bethanchloe

Nope it was a normal US, the doc did some internal exams in the emergency dept.
I'm just so confused by it all - no bleeding yesterday or today but just had a small brown stringy thing that scared me. I'm gonna ring mw tomorrow, I know the emergency dept will just do the same again :/


----------



## charlie15

Sorry to hear about your bleeding Bethanchloe, do try and call the MW tomorrow, they may be able to listen with a dopplar if no scan.

Hope all is OK x


----------



## BunnySE

*Name?*
Bunny :bunny: And I'm stickin to it! LoL

*How old are you?*
I am 24, I'll be turning a quarter century on May 18th!

*Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?*
My doctor says it's Nov 16th, we have a lot of 18th-Birthdays in my family though sooo....

*What # child is this for you?*
This is our first! =D We've wanted children from day one of our marriage, but thanks to college and what not we're just now getting around to it.

*Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?*
Logically I think it's a boy-- I'm the first and only girl in five generations, all the women in my family have been married in.

*Are you finding out the gender?*
You bet'cha! We plan to do a gender party mid-July instead of a baby shower, we have so many guy and gal friends that it just seems more practical and guy friendly.

*How many months were you TTC?*
We started trying in January, conceived in February. I was freaking out too thinking it'd take forever, it took my mum and dad two years to conceive-- but nooo, we're like, WHAM-BAM thank you ma'am! LawL! XD


----------



## Coleey

Sorry to hear about that hun. Hopefully someone can put your mind at ease today. Hope everything's okay :hugs: xx


----------



## Coleey

Welcome Bunny :) xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: bunny. 

Bethan, a friend on money on this forum had a bleed a couple of weeks ago at 14 weeks and was able to have a scan! She has a low lying placenta and has been told no more sex. I hope this is the same for you too and that you get some answers today. X


----------



## Ilikecake

Hugs Bethan. Hope you get some more reassurance today.

Hiya bunny :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy 12 weeks Ilikecake x


----------



## Ilikecake

Fish&Chips said:


> Happy 12 weeks Ilikecake x

Thankyou :flower:

4 days to my scan :dance:


----------



## colsy

*Cake*, hope you're feeling better again and you found out what James' rash was all about.

*Bethan* :hugs: I'm quite surprised they don't just do a scan. I hope your MW is helpful when you talk to her this morning.

It's our scan day today - but not til 3pm, so got a while to wait yet. OH has taken LO swimming while I work this morn. Then it's off to the hosp after lunch. We're taking LO with us. He loves going to the doctor's, as there are interesting toys there - he's now really excited re the idea of going to the hosp this afternoon ... I just hope we don't have to wait too long or at least that there's plenty of diversions to keep an overly active 2-year-old amused.


----------



## bethanchloe

Rang em all up and was told to ring emergency room if worried. Not doing that as I've already done that. Eventually got a midwife's appointment for 15th May. Seems a long time :(
Oh well x


----------



## colsy

bethanchloe said:


> Rang em all up and was told to ring emergency room if worried. Not doing that as I've already done that. Eventually got a midwife's appointment for 15th May. Seems a long time :(
> Oh well x

I am always shocked at how different healthcare is in different parts of our very small country. When I had bleeding at 20-something weeks in my previous preg, I phoned my midwife team. Ten minutes later, one of the MWs rang me back to say she'd booked me an outpatients hosp appt that morning and I was to get down there just as soon as I could make it. (It may make you feel better to know that the bleeding - very red and scary - lasted on and off for 24 hours but they never ever found anything wrong. I had an internal exam and a scan, and both showed everything as fine. I never did find out what caused it.)


----------



## bethanchloe

I've been to the hospital and had internal exams but they don't do scans here unless your cervix is open. I just wanted someone to reassure me hmph :(


----------



## bethanchloe

I waited I. The emergency dept for 3-4 hours completely soaked through too :( not good.


----------



## Coleey

Do you know anyone who has a doppler you could borrow hun? :hugs: Maybe you could try going into a different hospital and explaining your situation? xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Coleey said:


> Do you know anyone who has a doppler you could borrow hun? :hugs: Maybe you could try going into a different hospital and explaining your situation? xx

The two locals with maternity depts are closely linked. I am scared of dopplers LOL
Looks like I'll just have to wait :(


----------



## Coleey

That's so awful they're just leaving you like that :( :hugs: Could you not go to a hospital that isn't local and see what they say? Might be worth it to put your mind at ease hun xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Coleey said:


> That's so awful they're just leaving you like that :( :hugs: Could you not go to a hospital that isn't local and see what they say? Might be worth it to put your mind at ease hun xx

If I drove/knew where to go I'd consider it. Gonna try and be positive. Sickness is still killing me at least haha x


----------



## Ilikecake

Friggin hospitals/midwives :( big hugs Bethan. I had a bleed at 22 weeks with my little dude. Was 12am and I was gushing red blood. Got sent to a&e, made to sit and wait for an hour with all the drunks and was then told that "they could still feel the head so I probably hadn't had a miscarriage" (all they did was feel my belly) :wacko: when I rang the midwife next morning she told me there was no need for a scan. Thankfully I was feeling movement which kept me a little reassured.


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> Friggin hospitals/midwives :( big hugs Bethan. I had a bleed at 22 weeks with my little dude. Was 12am and I was gushing red blood. Got sent to a&e, made to sit and wait for an hour with all the drunks and was then told that "they could still feel the head so I probably hadn't had a miscarriage" (all they did was feel my belly) :wacko: when I rang the midwife next morning she told me there was no need for a scan. Thankfully I was feeling movement which kept me a little reassured.

Thank you, we did have something similar last time but the doc at the emergency appt was just a bit nicer so I felt less worried - I'm convinced everything is OK. I mean 'he' (I can't help it, I know this means they'll definitely be a girl lol) was ridiculously active in the scan, I didn't know they could move so much when they're so little and that won't have just stopped suddenly two hours later. It's annoying to wait another 2 weeks but at least I know they're not worrying so I probably shouldn't...


----------



## sharonfruit

Could you get an appointment with your GP? Maybe they will look for the HB for you? X


----------



## Fish&Chips

I wonder why they won't do a scan? It's crazy when something so quick and easy could help give you some answers.


----------



## morri

Wow thats quite a bump for 13th week


----------



## gaiagirl

bethanchloe said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> Friggin hospitals/midwives :( big hugs Bethan. I had a bleed at 22 weeks with my little dude. Was 12am and I was gushing red blood. Got sent to a&e, made to sit and wait for an hour with all the drunks and was then told that "they could still feel the head so I probably hadn't had a miscarriage" (all they did was feel my belly) :wacko: when I rang the midwife next morning she told me there was no need for a scan. Thankfully I was feeling movement which kept me a little reassured.
> 
> Thank you, we did have something similar last time but the doc at the emergency appt was just a bit nicer so I felt less worried - I'm convinced everything is OK. I mean 'he' (I can't help it, I know this means they'll definitely be a girl lol) was ridiculously active in the scan, I didn't know they could move so much when they're so little and that won't have just stopped suddenly two hours later. It's annoying to wait another 2 weeks but at least I know they're not worrying so I probably shouldn't...Click to expand...


Definitely! If your cervix is closed then that is a very good sign...positive thinking and trying to relax is the best thing you can do!


----------



## Mrs.326

Ladies - I just got an email from What to Expect that sevenslings.com is giving away free slings/carriers for mother's day. Just enter the code "WTE" at check out... all you have to cover are the shipping charges. Just thought you would all like to know!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bethan - that's so bad they didn't do a scan! When I had bleeding iwth my first, they checked my cervix, took bloods and booked me in for an emergency scan the day after! I find though that midwives pre-16 weeks aren't bothered it's just "call your DR" but after they see you at 16 weeks then it's like their responsibility iygwim? Hopefully the bleeding will be nothing - an irritated cervix maybe? Where is your placenta?


----------



## CharlieKeys

oooh so who has their 12 week scan tomorrow :) (sorry if this seems a little bit insensitive after Bethan being refused one :( )


----------



## gaiagirl

What the heck? Why does my signature keep getting edited?! I only have two tickers...anyone know who I need to talk to about that?!


----------



## steelergirl55

CharlieKeys said:


> oooh so who has their 12 week scan tomorrow :) (sorry if this seems a little bit insensitive after Bethan being refused one :( )

My scan is tomorrow! Good luck to you!

Bethany, glad to hear you are feeling a little calmer about that awful experience. I'm sure your bean is sticky as ever!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

have my NT scan tomorrow at 2pm and i am freaking out :( doesnt help i had a bad dream while i napped earlier :(


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck with scans today! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Coleey

Good luck with your scans today ladies :) xx


----------



## bethanchloe

CharlieKeys said:


> Bethan - that's so bad they didn't do a scan! When I had bleeding iwth my first, they checked my cervix, took bloods and booked me in for an emergency scan the day after! I find though that midwives pre-16 weeks aren't bothered it's just "call your DR" but after they see you at 16 weeks then it's like their responsibility iygwim? Hopefully the bleeding will be nothing - an irritated cervix maybe? Where is your placenta?

Hey, nobody mentioned or showed me placenta so not a clue! I imagine It's somewhere haha.
I'm still super sick keeping next to nothing down so that's positive I guess!
Good luck for your scans everyone :) Xx


----------



## bubblej23

bit late but heres my scan from 26th April, baby was asleep the sonographer had to wiggle my belly, baby stretched and she took this photo, it then tucked itself back up and went back to sleep, this is my third baby and the first time on screen i've ever seen a baby drinking the fluid it was just amazing,
today i have also purchased my angelsounds doppler should arrived next week im slightly nervous as i said i would never buy one as i'll only panic if i cant find baby but i have also warned myself not to use it too much, anyone else have a doppler? what are your views?? hope everyone is well


----------



## bethanchloe

Ooh my 20 week scan date came in the post today! 6 weeks + 2 days!!


----------



## bubblej23

bbygurl can you change my due date to nov 5th please also i have my 20 week scan on 20th june, thank you :)


----------



## Sal85

just had my scan (13+1 weeks) was so scary and exciting, they really happy with how everything is looking. didnt mention my due date though and i forgot to ask so i assuming nothing has changed since the 8 week scan.
hopefully im succesful in uploading the pics... here goes...
 



Attached Files:







073.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 10









074.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 9









075.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww lovely scan pics.

Good luck with your scans today ladies.

I'm hoping that I'll get my scan date letter this week.


----------



## bubblej23

lovely scan pic sal so clear :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Lovely pics sal and bubble!



> today i have also purchased my angelsounds doppler should arrived next week im slightly nervous as i said i would never buy one as i'll only panic if i cant find baby but i have also warned myself not to use it too much, anyone else have a doppler? what are your views?? hope everyone is well

I've got the angel sounds one I love it and I use it every day! Start really low - right on your pubic line and you sometimes have to put a bit of pressure on it - and lots of gel xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey Everyone! Had our scan today!! Baby was measuring 3 days ahead and now due 5th November :) And nuchal measurement was 2.1mm!

Any Gender guesses?!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0074.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww lovely pic Charlie, remember remember the 5th of November, great date!!


----------



## Sal85

CharlieKeys said:


> Hey Everyone! Had our scan today!! Baby was measuring 3 days ahead and now due 5th November :) And nuchal measurement was 2.1mm!
> 
> Any Gender guesses?!

Wow brillliant scan,
I due 5th Nov too!!:happydance:


----------



## bubblej23

sharonfruit said:


> Lovely pics sal and bubble!
> 
> 
> 
> today i have also purchased my angelsounds doppler should arrived next week im slightly nervous as i said i would never buy one as i'll only panic if i cant find baby but i have also warned myself not to use it too much, anyone else have a doppler? what are your views?? hope everyone is well
> 
> I've got the angel sounds one I love it and I use it every day! Start really low - right on your pubic line and you sometimes have to put a bit of pressure on it - and lots of gel xxClick to expand...

excellent advice thank you very much :) :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sal! Lovely scan photos!! (Just seen you ahd yours today too! :)) and yay for the 5th of November! :D I think baby looks like a girl! Is that what you think?


----------



## bubblej23

nice scan charlie, im guessing girl and that is a pure guess lol :)


----------



## Sal85

i am far from an expert, this is my first. I said that about mine aswell, just that baby has a girly face, how bad will I feel know if I'm having a boy!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

off to my NT scan..... stomach is in my throat :wacko:


----------



## Cridge

bubblej23 said:


> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics sal and bubble!
> 
> 
> 
> today i have also purchased my angelsounds doppler should arrived next week im slightly nervous as i said i would never buy one as i'll only panic if i cant find baby but i have also warned myself not to use it too much, anyone else have a doppler? what are your views?? hope everyone is well
> 
> I've got the angel sounds one I love it and I use it every day! Start really low - right on your pubic line and you sometimes have to put a bit of pressure on it - and lots of gel xxClick to expand...
> 
> excellent advice thank you very much :) :thumbup:Click to expand...

Bubblej - I have the sonoline b and I use it almost every day. The first day I tried (8w 6d, I believe), I searched for way too long (almost 2 hours - oops), but I didn't really know where to look, so I was all over the place from pubic bone up to belly button - left and right. I told myself I wasn't going to stress, and I actually didn't because I knew it was early. I tried again 2 days later and found baby within a couple of minutes. Once I knew where baby was hiding, I've been able to find it every day since within a couple of minutes (sometimes seconds)... with the exception of 2 days where it took me a bit longer. You have to tell yourself not to stress if you can't find it. The baby is moving around a lot and sometimes it's hard to pinpoint the hb because baby keeps moving in and out of range. There are days when all I get is a quick second and then nothing. 

Take your time and hopefully you'll be able to find it your first try. Move the wand around very slowly - not really moving it at all, just going in circles. I watched a few videos on Youtube, which helped a bit, but keep in mind that every baby is in a different place. Sharon was right - start low and move left to right before you try moving up. Also, when you run out of u/s gel, aloe vera works great!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sal85 said:


> i am far from an expert, this is my first. I said that about mine aswell, just that baby has a girly face, how bad will I feel know if I'm having a boy!!!!

oop sorry I meant that yours looks like a little girl :haha: didn't word that very well! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

good luck wishfulmom!! :) :) Can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## booflebump

Charlie and Sal - I'd say little girls for both of you :dance: 

Hope your nt scan went ok wishfulmom2b

xxx


----------



## booflebump

Girls - any updated scan appointments/midwife appointments coming up so I can update the first page? xxx


----------



## Sal85

CharlieKeys said:


> Sal85 said:
> 
> 
> i am far from an expert, this is my first. I said that about mine aswell, just that baby has a girly face, how bad will I feel know if I'm having a boy!!!!
> 
> oop sorry I meant that yours looks like a little girl :haha: didn't word that very well! :)Click to expand...

he he i read your comment again after i posted and realised what you meant.


----------



## Sal85

booflebump said:


> Girls - any updated scan appointments/midwife appointments coming up so I can update the first page? xxx

got my next scan 14th June, this one isnt till 2pm, my others werre all early morning appointment. Going to be a wreck having to wait till then!!


----------



## Mrs.326

booflebump said:


> Girls - any updated scan appointments/midwife appointments coming up so I can update the first page? xxx

I have an OB appointment on May 9 and my due date needs to be changed to November 28 :) Thank you!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Girls - any updated scan appointments/midwife appointments coming up so I can update the first page? xxx

I've got my NT scan on Thursday at 3pm! Eeep!

You are doing a great job of the front page and keeping everything up to date, thank you :flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Boofle - my 20 week scan is on the 26th June..... and I will find out the date of my 16 week appt tomorrow! :) Thaaaank you! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh and my DD has changed from the 8th to the 5th... (and it's Baby 3 hehe)


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> Girls - any updated scan appointments/midwife appointments coming up so I can update the first page? xxx

Heeell yeah, my 16 week midwife is 15th May and my 20 week scan is 16th June :D! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh your 20 week scan is on my birthday! :) What a good day to have it on!! :D


----------



## Cridge

booflebump said:


> Girls - any updated scan appointments/midwife appointments coming up so I can update the first page? xxx

I have another u/s on May 9. :thumbup: Thanks Boofle!


----------



## CharlieKeys

boofle.... I'm gonna be one big pain in the backside ;) but my scan is the 26th... not the 16th hehe! I think I had 26, 20 and 16 in my post SO I can see why you got confused :haha:


----------



## bethanchloe

CharlieKeys said:


> ooh your 20 week scan is on my birthday! :) What a good day to have it on!! :D

Maybe it'll be lucky and bring me a boy like yours :)


----------



## sharonfruit

> Heeell yeah, my 16 week midwife is 15th May and my 20 week scan is 16th June ! xx

Do you mind me asking... did your 20 week scan come in the post or did you make the appointment yourself? I don't know when to expect mine, I haven't checked my mailbox in about a week :haha:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Cridge said:


> bubblej23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharonfruit said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics sal and bubble!
> 
> 
> 
> today i have also purchased my angelsounds doppler should arrived next week im slightly nervous as i said i would never buy one as i'll only panic if i cant find baby but i have also warned myself not to use it too much, anyone else have a doppler? what are your views?? hope everyone is well
> 
> I've got the angel sounds one I love it and I use it every day! Start really low - right on your pubic line and you sometimes have to put a bit of pressure on it - and lots of gel xxClick to expand...
> 
> excellent advice thank you very much :) :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Bubblej - I have the sonoline b and I use it almost every day. The first day I tried (8w 6d, I believe), I searched for way too long (almost 2 hours - oops), but I didn't really know where to look, so I was all over the place from pubic bone up to belly button - left and right. I told myself I wasn't going to stress, and I actually didn't because I knew it was early. I tried again 2 days later and found baby within a couple of minutes. Once I knew where baby was hiding, I've been able to find it every day since within a couple of minutes (sometimes seconds)... with the exception of 2 days where it took me a bit longer. You have to tell yourself not to stress if you can't find it. The baby is moving around a lot and sometimes it's hard to pinpoint the hb because baby keeps moving in and out of range. There are days when all I get is a quick second and then nothing.
> 
> Take your time and hopefully you'll be able to find it your first try. Move the wand around very slowly - not really moving it at all, just going in circles. I watched a few videos on Youtube, which helped a bit, but keep in mind that every baby is in a different place. Sharon was right - start low and move left to right before you try moving up. Also, when you run out of u/s gel, aloe vera works great!Click to expand...

Great advice, Cridge. Also, KY Jelly works great too! My dr was using it at his office with his Doppler...


----------



## janna

I have my first scan coming up on Monday (the 7th)!
I had my 2nd midwife appt today.... Took a while, but she found the heartbeat with the doppler! Music to my ears!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Boofle (and everyone) - had a midwife Appt today and all went great! Heard HB again although baby kept running away :)

Next midwife appointment is May 30th, and my 18 week anatomy scan is June 4th!

Thanks!


----------



## lovealittle1

CharlieKeys said:


> Hey Everyone! Had our scan today!! Baby was measuring 3 days ahead and now due 5th November :) And nuchal measurement was 2.1mm!
> 
> Any Gender guesses?!

I guess :pink: based on nub theory. Lovely pic :cloud9:


----------



## lovealittle1

booflebump said:


> Girls - any updated scan appointments/midwife appointments coming up so I can update the first page? xxx

Seen Midwife today amd heard hb. Sounded so awesome :cloud9: she is pro. She put the Doppler on my tummy and there it was. She didn't need to move it or anything. Uterus is a bit high for my dates but it was last time as well. Think it's because I'm short.

Next Midwife appt is May 29 and 20 week scan is June 20.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

had scan today.. just made a post.. was told the sex.. well she was pretty certain.. go check it out!


----------



## lovealittle1

wishfulmom2b said:


> had scan today.. just made a post.. was told the sex.. well she was pretty certain.. go check it out!

Where?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i posted in trimester 1 board. here is a picture though.. 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d139/janellepollard/018.jpg

said boy!


----------



## Ilikecake

Look at all the gorgeous babies :cloud9:
Glad all the scans have gone well.

2 more sleeps for me :happydance:


----------



## colsy

Had 12-week scan on Monday, all looking good. NT measurement was 1.3 I think - whatever, the MW said it was well within the normal range. Had Downs blood test too though, so just waiting for confirmation of that.

Got put forward 3 days, so due date is now 8 Nov.


----------



## bubblej23

brilliant advice cridge thank you very much :) 
well today i finally have my booking in app with the midwife after the hospital chased it up!! i hate all the questions, i just wanted to sleep this afternoon before i start work at 7 this evening :( ah well has to be done,
great scan pics :)


----------



## colsy

bubblej23 said:


> brilliant advice cridge thank you very much :)
> well today i finally have my booking in app with the midwife after the hospital chased it up!! i hate all the questions, i just wanted to sleep this afternoon before i start work at 7 this evening :( ah well has to be done,
> great scan pics :)

Booking in after 13 weeks?! No wonder you write "finally" in your post!


----------



## mellllly

Got my Nuchal results back today and I am low risk :)
14 weeks today :)


----------



## bubblej23

colsy said:


> bubblej23 said:
> 
> 
> brilliant advice cridge thank you very much :)
> well today i finally have my booking in app with the midwife after the hospital chased it up!! i hate all the questions, i just wanted to sleep this afternoon before i start work at 7 this evening :( ah well has to be done,
> great scan pics :)
> 
> Booking in after 13 weeks?! No wonder you write "finally" in your post!Click to expand...

i know!!!! the doctors saw me at 6 weeks as i went to see them to tell them i was pregnant again and its still taken them this long to see me!!! ah well better late than never! :wacko:


----------



## Ilikecake

mellllly said:


> Got my Nuchal results back today and I am low risk :)
> 14 weeks today :)

:happydance: yay for making it to 2nd tri


----------



## Fish&Chips

lovealittle1 said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone! Had our scan today!! Baby was measuring 3 days ahead and now due 5th November :) And nuchal measurement was 2.1mm!
> 
> Any Gender guesses?!
> 
> I guess :pink: based on nub theory. Lovely pic :cloud9:Click to expand...

I agree x


----------



## Mrs.326

Heard baby's heartbeat on my Doppler for the first time this morning at 10 weeks! Music to my ears!! :cloud9:


----------



## morri

Btw my official EDD is 14/11 just saying.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh loving that people are starting to hear HBs on dopplers!! :)


----------



## Alandsa

Loving all the scan pics. I just had a read of nub theory and looking at your scan pics im getting my head round it :)

I have got my scan booked for 15.5.12 and will have the NT and blood test


----------



## ashleywalton

My next DR appt is May31st. We are going to schedule for an ultrasound at that appt for sure. So I'll be 18 weeks or so by the time I get my first scan. I cannot wait! 4 weeks need to go by fast, which I'm sure it will because my baby girl turns 2 on the 20th! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wooo hooooo got my 16 week checkup on the 28th May (get to hear baby's HB for the first time then!) Hope it goes quickly!!!!


----------



## Sal85

Got my Doppler today, found heartbeat easily :cloud9: (just aimed where they were yesterday at scan which seemed to work) is so amazing to hear it and oh so happy as he going to be working away soon and could miss rest of appointments :cry: but still hear hb whenever. But sure that makes sense what I just wrote, sorry. Any way also got my 16 week appointment 22may. Don't know what to expect but sure not too scary.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

new EDD is 11/11! i like it! and i get to hearbeat finally next week! 5/9! they ultrasounds dont do it here..


----------



## lovealittle1

Wow we have ladies in 2nd tri already!! Is this going extremely fast for others or is it just me?


----------



## Ilikecake

One more sleep to go, so excited!! :dance:


----------



## colsy

13 weeks today :happydance: (My scan put us forward half a week, so I feel like I've suddenly sped towards the end of first tri.)

And something amazing happened ... we went into town because I HAD to buy new bras. I was down to two that fitted me just about but were still really uncomfortable. Anyway, I bought four bras, and then I thought "I could manage a cafe lunch", so we went for lunch! In a cafe! I ordered normal food! I even had waffle and ice cream and choc sauce for pudding! OMG, is this normality returning? (I do feel absolutely knackered now, and a bit bloated too, but I can't have everything.)


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, from all the different sources I've read it seems like IN the 14th week you are in secod Tri, and I am now in the 14th week!!! Woohooo!

Still felt like first Tri lasted a lifetime but I am excited for this trimester!


----------



## Mrs.326

lovealittle1 said:


> Wow we have ladies in 2nd tri already!! Is this going extremely fast for others or is it just me?

It's dragging for me, LOL! I have had such awful insomnia... the second tri can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Mrs326, I hear what you are saying. These past few weeks have taken FOREVER!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Is anyone taking Ambien? I finally got a call back from my doctor and asked them what else I could take for insomnia since benadryl and tylenol pm are not working for me... she prescribed Ambien... seems pretty heavy IMO. Anyone else taking it?


----------



## CharlieKeys

oooh am I in 2nd tri now then?? 

And yeeep going quick here! Maybe because I get too distracted to think about it - whereas it dragged because I didn't really have much to do :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

oooh and just noticed I've moved up a box on my sig!! yaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## bugaboobaby

So, hey ladies. i am probably about to make a fool of myself, but i need a little reassurance. I am on my 3rd pregnancy which, i must tell you, has been extremely different from the last two pregnancies' first tri's. Morning sickness so bad i was put on the Alere program, and just now after 2 weeks have been able to take the medicine pump out of my stomach. And i have had iv infusions at home. anyways, i know i have been sick, and have lost weight so far, but i feel like i am not showing enough. My stomach is completely flat. With my last 2 pregnancies i could tell the difference at 8 weeks. Do you think I am worrying for nothing? I am afraid since i havent seen the baby since 7 weeks that maybe it isnt growing right? I know they say your real belly doesnt start showing until 12 weeks or later, but I am still worrying. Am i completely ridiculous? :blush:


----------



## Mrs.326

bugaboobaby said:


> So, hey ladies. i am probably about to make a fool of myself, but i need a little reassurance. I am on my 3rd pregnancy which, i must tell you, has been extremely different from the last two pregnancies' first tri's. Morning sickness so bad i was put on the Alere program, and just now after 2 weeks have been able to take the medicine pump out of my stomach. And i have had iv infusions at home. anyways, i know i have been sick, and have lost weight so far, but i feel like i am not showing enough. My stomach is completely flat. With my last 2 pregnancies i could tell the difference at 8 weeks. Do you think I am worrying for nothing? I am afraid since i havent seen the baby since 7 weeks that maybe it isnt growing right? I know they say your real belly doesnt start showing until 12 weeks or later, but I am still worrying. Am i completely ridiculous? :blush:

A friend of mine is pregnant with twins and had ms so bad she also had a medicine pump in her stomach and could not hold anything solid down. She's 17 weeks and just started showing with twins!! I think as long as your doctor says development is on track you shouldn't be too concerned with your weight gain. Most of the weight we gain at this stage is just bloat and extra lbs from the awful foods we crave, so I think you're good. Just consult with your doctor if you're really concerned.


----------



## gaiagirl

CharlieKeys said:


> oooh am I in 2nd tri now then??

Yup! Welcome! It's lovely in 2nd tri!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

to MRS326 ambian is a class B medicine so if the benefits weigh out (lack of sleep, sleep deprivation in your case) then yes it is safe and can be taken. i am on a class B medicine for anxiety. 

only do whats comfortable to you though!


----------



## Ilikecake

Yippee, scan day :flower:


----------



## Natnoodo

Just catching up, lovely scan pic ladies.
All just wonderful.
Had my 12 week scan last week but only measured 10 weeks and 3 days, really not sure how I estimated so wrong so due date moved to the 19th November

Been booked in for a rescan next week to confirm date.


----------



## booflebump

13+6 or 14 weeks by scan bump :flower:

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNTA0LTAwNzU1LmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## colsy

Mrs.326 said:


> Is anyone taking Ambien? I finally got a call back from my doctor and asked them what else I could take for insomnia since benadryl and tylenol pm are not working for me... she prescribed Ambien... seems pretty heavy IMO. Anyone else taking it?

I just checked the BNF, which is the "pharmacist's bible" in the UK. Ambien is a benzodiazepine type of drug, which are definitely not prescribed in pregnancy in the UK. I don't know the US FDA's take on benzodiazepines during pregnancy, but I would take care. I would go and talk to your dr again, or go and ask the pharmacist in your local pharmacy.


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> to MRS326 ambian is a class B medicine so if the benefits weigh out (lack of sleep, sleep deprivation in your case) then yes it is safe and can be taken. i am on a class B medicine for anxiety.
> 
> only do whats comfortable to you though!




colsy said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone taking Ambien? I finally got a call back from my doctor and asked them what else I could take for insomnia since benadryl and tylenol pm are not working for me... she prescribed Ambien... seems pretty heavy IMO. Anyone else taking it?
> 
> I just checked the BNF, which is the "pharmacist's bible" in the UK. Ambien is a benzodiazepine type of drug, which are definitely not prescribed in pregnancy in the UK. I don't know the US FDA's take on benzodiazepines during pregnancy, but I would take care. I would go and talk to your dr again, or go and ask the pharmacist in your local pharmacy.Click to expand...

Thank you both for your responses! I did take an Ambien last night - I was far too sleep deprived to put up a fight about it and needed the help. It did work, but I'm not sure it's something I want to use throughout my entire pregnancy. A friend of mine told me her doctor suggested Unisom & B6 to help her sleep while she was pregnant so I may give that a try since they're over the counter.


----------



## bethanchloe

Oh my GOD ilikecake get your ass on here and share!! :D ;) xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

Well ladies...it had to happen to one of us :haha:

Meet my twinnies. I've been put forward and am now due November 4th
 



Attached Files:







485156_394277920616401_100001025886846_1253778_1116477454_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 21









535743_394277943949732_100001025886846_1253779_549685731_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Oh my GOD ilikecake get your ass on here and share!! :D ;) xxx

Sorry Mrs Impatient :haha: :rofl:


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> bethanchloe said:
> 
> 
> Oh my GOD ilikecake get your ass on here and share!! :D ;) xxx
> 
> Sorry Mrs Impatient :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...

I cannot tell you how jealous and excited I am for you!!
I wouldn't cope but it's still the most amazing news :) yay twinnies!! x


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Ilikecake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bethanchloe said:
> 
> 
> Oh my GOD ilikecake get your ass on here and share!! :D ;) xxx
> 
> Sorry Mrs Impatient :haha: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot tell you how jealous and excited I am for you!!
> I wouldn't cope but it's still the most amazing news :) yay twinnies!! xClick to expand...

I am POOING myself!! :haha:


----------



## colsy

Wahey, twins! :happydance: Did you have ANY idea at all? Or were you shocked? Will you find out the sex?


----------



## Ilikecake

colsy said:


> Wahey, twins! :happydance: Did you have ANY idea at all? Or were you shocked? Will you find out the sex?

I didn't have a scooby! Everyone kept saying it must be twins from the size of my bump. Very very shocked :haha: Definetly finding our their sex. One of them best be a girl :haha:


----------



## charlie15

Ah congratulations Iliecake...wow Twins, amazing 2 for 1, but think would be too much for me!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Wooooooaaaaah! Double congrats are in order! :thumbup:

My best friend is having identical twins...it was a crazy shock to her and I still can't even believe it! She is excited, but I am sure also pretty nervous. Your feeling of pooing yourself is pretty much to be expected, lol.

I am not sure how well I could handle it, but it is pretty damn cool! Wow!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

WOW!!! TWINS!! Congratulations :) That is very exciting!


----------



## Coleey

Awww wow! Congratulations hun! :D xx


----------



## CAValleygirl

Mrs.326 said:


> wishfulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> to MRS326 ambian is a class B medicine so if the benefits weigh out (lack of sleep, sleep deprivation in your case) then yes it is safe and can be taken. i am on a class B medicine for anxiety.
> 
> only do whats comfortable to you though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone taking Ambien? I finally got a call back from my doctor and asked them what else I could take for insomnia since benadryl and tylenol pm are not working for me... she prescribed Ambien... seems pretty heavy IMO. Anyone else taking it?Click to expand...
> 
> I just checked the BNF, which is the "pharmacist's bible" in the UK. Ambien is a benzodiazepine type of drug, which are definitely not prescribed in pregnancy in the UK. I don't know the US FDA's take on benzodiazepines during pregnancy, but I would take care. I would go and talk to your dr again, or go and ask the pharmacist in your local pharmacy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you both for your responses! I did take an Ambien last night - I was far too sleep deprived to put up a fight about it and needed the help. It did work, but I'm not sure it's something I want to use throughout my entire pregnancy. A friend of mine told me her doctor suggested Unisom & B6 to help her sleep while she was pregnant so I may give that a try since they're over the counter.Click to expand...

As much as I love an ambien on the rare occasion when I need it, I haven't taken it during the pregnancy and not sure if I would. I feel like its a pretty strong drug. However, sometimes, if I have a really hard time falling asleep, I would take literally a nibble of it. I would let it dissolve on my tongue and then drink water so it would hit me faster. Honestly, I would make take an eighth of the pill though and it worked. I would do that or maybe a half max, as you seem like a small girl and I'm sure it will work for you... Good luck, girlie!!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Ilikecake said:


> Well ladies...it had to happen to one of us :haha:
> 
> Meet my twinnies. I've been put forward and am now due November 4th

AAAAHHHHH amazing!!! So super exciting!!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

I am so excited that I am 13 weeks today! It's a gorgeous, sunny day here in LA and I just want to sing from the rooftops!

Know figuring out when/how to announce on Facebook. Any good ideas??


----------



## bethanchloe

Ilikecake said:


> I am POOING myself!! :haha:

It will be AMAZING, get that boy to sell some cars lolol!!
I hope one is pink for you :) or both! How exciting :D!


----------



## lovealittle1

Ilikecake-wow congrats girl what a blessing!!!


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Ilikecake!! What a shock, eh?! It does definitely explain your nice bump!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whooo hooo what exciting news to log on to!!!! Congrats Ilikecake!!

Bugaboo.. I was no where near as bad as you with sickness but I still lost 10% of my body weight and am still not showing at 11 weeks. This is my 2nd pregnancy and I am showing less this time. xx


----------



## Mrs.326

CAValleygirl said:


> I am so excited that I am 13 weeks today! It's a gorgeous, sunny day here in LA and I just want to sing from the rooftops!
> 
> Know figuring out when/how to announce on Facebook. Any good ideas??

I can't wait to tell the FB world! We're probably going to wait until after our 12 week scan/NT to tell everyone, but I was just planning on posting a picture of the sonogram and announcing it then. I had a friend that posted a picture of her & her husband with the caption "how many people do YOU see in this picture?? Just a hint... it's more than 2". Another friend of ours bought a shirt for their dog that said "Big sister in November 2012" and posted that to FB. There are so many fun ways to do it :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Wow Ilikecake, great news!!

Have you got twins in your family?


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: That is bloody amazing! Congrats ilikecake xxx


----------



## mellllly

Ilikecake said:


> Well ladies...it had to happen to one of us :haha:
> 
> Meet my twinnies. I've been put forward and am now due November 4th

OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

Booflebump! Look at your neat little tummy! I'm a balloon... Sorry I cant rotate the pic :haha:

Also - congratulations on the twins!!! How exciting! I always get jealous when people announce twins :haha: I always dreamed of having a twin sister xx
 



Attached Files:







Leeds-20120503-00005.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gaiagirl

Sharonfruit - that's quite the bump!!! Is this your first? I'm jealous, my 'bump' still looks like a lack of exercising...lol.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats!! Did you have any other scan prior to this one?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

WOW CONGRATS!! twins!!!!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Sharon your bump is adorable!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ilikecake - WOW!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Ilikecake

THankyou everyone. I'm still super in shock :haha:


Blondie- twins run in mine and oh's family
Babyfeva- no, yesterday was my first scan, so I didn't suspect a thing. The sonographer was as shocked as we were as she'd been joking about twins :rofl:


----------



## Blondiejay

So happy for you!

My scan date letter finally came this morning, it's the 23rd May, 2 days after my birthday. I'll be just over 13 weeks. Excited!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

So does this change your level of care? Like do you have to go consultant based/more midwife appts/scans now? And what does this mean for the birth - can you deliver them vaginally if you wanted? Sorry for all the questions lol just really interested as I don't know much about carrying twins :haha:

Alsssso saw a psychic the other day (well MIL and SIL did....I just watched and listened to the recordings) we're predicted a boy.... she said she can see a girl but think it belongs to SIL not me but then she said she senses we have boys already and that may be why she's getting 'boy' vibes as we have a lot of boy aura around us. But, people who are like pros on nub and skull theories have all said girl! :shrug:


----------



## Ilikecake

I was high level of care anyway due to complications with my little boy so this pregnancy will be treated as high risk. From 20 weeks I'll have scans every 2-4 weeks just to check their development. Apparently more than half of twins come before 37 weeks so it will mean finishing work earlier than I did with James, I worked right up until 36 weeks with him. Apart from that until I speak to my midwife then I won't know much more. I'm hoping I'll be able to do vaginally, I know a lot of ladies with twins do but because of a previous emergency section it will more than likely end up being an elective this time.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhh ok! Wow you are going to see your little twinnies loads :)


----------



## bubblej23

ilikecake a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to you what lovely news you'll have to double up on everything now lol :D 

well ladies my doppler came this morning, i ran straight upstairs and got it all ready i found myself sooooo nervous but found baby within seconds for literally 5 seconds before he/she hid but he/she couldn't go too far and i found it again what a truly amazing sound and i could actually hear it moving and shuffling about i loved every second of it i wish i could attach it to me and listen all day, thats really brightened my day up :D :D


----------



## Ilikecake

bubblej23 said:


> ilikecake a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to you what lovely news you'll have to double up on everything now lol :D
> 
> well ladies my doppler came this morning, i ran straight upstairs and got it all ready i found myself sooooo nervous but found baby within seconds for literally 5 seconds before he/she hid but he/she couldn't go too far and i found it again what a truly amazing sound and i could actually hear it moving and shuffling about i loved every second of it i wish i could attach it to me and listen all day, thats really brightened my day up :D :D

Aww how lovely :cloud9:
I'm too neurotic and paranoid to have a doppler :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Bubblej23, aww it's the best sound in the world isn't it. We were so lucky to have been given the chance to hear our littl'uns heartbeat at our booking in appointment when I was 9 weeks.


----------



## skweek35

oh my gosh - soooo much for me to catch up on here!! 
Ilikecake - crikey moses!! twinnies!! A huge congrats to you hun!! I'm sooo jealous - I really wanted twins! 
My cousins wife had girls twins last year. Landed up delivering at 35 weeks in the end but that was more because she had problems keeping them in. But they are beautiful, healthy little girls! 

bubblej23 - Yay for hearing babies heartbeat! 
I cant wait to hear my babies heartbeat - that will hopefully be in about 3 weeks time! Still waiting for my appointment to come through. 

Sharonfruit - I love your bump!! I so want my bump now but think it will be a few more weeks before I start showing! Although I did need to get mat jeans this week! YAY


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks girls, yeah its my first, although I did have a MC at about 10 weeks in November...

I need to get myself some maternity clothes, I was wearing a vest and red skinny jeans today - My OH said I look like a fat chav :rofl:

I just can't find anything nice that grips my bump but isn't too tight around my massive hips and widening waist!! X


----------



## booflebump

Clothes are awkward at this stage! One of the girls on here recommended getting vests in your normal size and one up, from a tall range, as they are longer so therefore accommodate your belly and cover you up so you don't have tops riding up all over the place

xxx


----------



## bethanchloe

I wiiiiiish I could get doppler but I might go actually mad. I just don't know if baby is ok sigh. Stupid bleed 
:(.
Excuse me grumping - in positive news I might have got the best pram bargain ever...just waiting to hear if seller will post!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Ilikecake. Check out the twins, trips, multiples under parenting. They include pregnancies in their forum and it's chalk full of helpful people and info


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies! :wave: 
Just checking in, I NEVER have time to post I feel like ... between work, chasing after a toddler, and feeling sick/tired all the time it's exhausting! haha But I have been reading almost every chance I get so Congrats to all the beautiful scans AND Twinnies!!! How exciting :happydance:
We had our first scan on my son's birthday April 13th and got to see our little bean kicking a squirming around with a beautiful heartbeat of 162! 
They have pushed my date back to November 6th :) 

On another note, I've been feeling random bouts of EXTREME dizziness to the point that I almost fell last night at work... anyone else feeling dizzy/lightheaded lately? Not sure if it's just pregnancy stuff or something else... other than that the nausea is improving so yay for that! :) 

Hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend! Can't wait to see more scan pics!


----------



## Ilikecake

Soulshaken said:


> Hey ladies! :wave:
> Just checking in, I NEVER have time to post I feel like ... between work, chasing after a toddler, and feeling sick/tired all the time it's exhausting! haha But I have been reading almost every chance I get so Congrats to all the beautiful scans AND Twinnies!!! How exciting :happydance:
> We had our first scan on my son's birthday April 13th and got to see our little bean kicking a squirming around with a beautiful heartbeat of 162!
> They have pushed my date back to November 6th :)
> 
> On another note, I've been feeling random bouts of EXTREME dizziness to the point that I almost fell last night at work... anyone else feeling dizzy/lightheaded lately? Not sure if it's just pregnancy stuff or something else... other than that the nausea is improving so yay for that! :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend! Can't wait to see more scan pics!


Glad your scan went well :cloud9:

I've been suffering loads with dizziness, I know it is quite common in 1st and 3rd tri as your body is working harder. I hope it eases for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Soulshaken it might be low iron. Try some Spatone xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bethan, how's your sickness now? X


----------



## bethanchloe

Fish&Chips said:


> Bethan, how's your sickness now? X

Slowed the last couple of days but still can't really eat. Rubbish! At least It's slowing but now I'm anxious! X


----------



## Ilikecake

bethanchloe said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Bethan, how's your sickness now? X
> 
> Slowed the last couple of days but still can't really eat. Rubbish! At least It's slowing but now I'm anxious! XClick to expand...

I hope you get reassurance soon :hugs:



I'm pretty sure I can feel movement from my twinnies. It always happens when I'm sat still or if my little dude is sat on my lap :cloud9:


----------



## 1eighty

Forgot to add: got my 12 week scan on 9th May (technically I'll be about 11+6, hoping to get that confirmed then).

:happydance:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey al. im back yay lol. i had a great trip. and thanks boofle for helping keep everything updated i checked it ver and updated the few tings u missed so fron page is all updated!!


----------



## babyfeva

bbygurl- welcome back! How are you feeling? 
You girls wouldn't believe what happened to me. I had slight pink tinge on the toilet paper on Thursday morning so I contacted my nurse practioner and she told me to monitor it. Of course I was stressing all day since I've never had it had during my pregnancy so far. Then on my way home on the freeway I was rear ended! The girl who hit me asked if i was ok, and i said no! This is a brand new car and i'm pregnant! I was crying and scared. I had an ultrasound the next morning to find that my baby was healthy and squirming around. Phew. I feel so much better. I also bought a fetal doppler and used it for the first time this morning and got to hear the heartbeat. It was great!
Thanks for letting me rant girls. :) How's everyone else?


----------



## bbygurl719

ty and im feeling surprisingly good nasous here and there ut not to bad!!


----------



## booflebump

bbygurl719 said:


> hey al. im back yay lol. i had a great trip. and thanks boofle for helping keep everything updated i checked it ver and updated the few tings u missed so fron page is all updated!!

You're a star, thank you....I was just coming in to update a few from the past day or two. Hope you had a lovely time away xxx


----------



## booflebump

babyfeva - how stressful, you poor thing! Glad you and bubs are ok :hugs:

xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Hi ladies! Hope you dont mind if I join! 

Name(just first)?
Ashton

How old are you?
25

Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date?
November 25th and from the look of the OP Im the only one!

What # child is this for you? 
#2 Dominic is 8 months old! 

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
I REALLY feel like Im having a girl! Lets hope Im right!

Are you finding out the gender?
AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!! :haha:

How many months were you TTC?
This time was a tad bit of a surprise since I thought I could not conceive on my own so this one is a surprise :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

hiii daddiesgift :)


----------



## booflebump

Welcome! xxx


----------



## Blondiejay

babyfeva said:


> bbygurl- welcome back! How are you feeling?
> You girls wouldn't believe what happened to me. I had slight pink tinge on the toilet paper on Thursday morning so I contacted my nurse practioner and she told me to monitor it. Of course I was stressing all day since I've never had it had during my pregnancy so far. Then on my way home on the freeway I was rear ended! The girl who hit me asked if i was ok, and i said no! This is a brand new car and i'm pregnant! I was crying and scared. I had an ultrasound the next morning to find that my baby was healthy and squirming around. Phew. I feel so much better. I also bought a fetal doppler and used it for the first time this morning and got to hear the heartbeat. It was great!
> Thanks for letting me rant girls. :) How's everyone else?

Phew, glad everything is ok. Isn't it so lovely hearing the heartbeat. 

You look after yourself!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope all you ladies are doing well! Im pretty happy this morning! I go to the gym Monday mornings and weigh myself and still have not gained anything! Actually lost a pound last week which is crazy since I ate REALLY bad last week :( Im pretty positive being pregnant burns calories :) 

Im trying to make it out of first trimester with out gaining anything! Two more weeks to go! I know its a good thing to gain weight during pregnancy but I worked my butt off after having my son to lose baby weight and get into shape so Im not in a big rush to gain weight or start showing. Im not over weight but pretty close since I am 164 pounds and 5'8 tall. With my son I was 213 when I delivered! Trying not to be over 195 lbs when I deliver this bean


----------



## Ilikecake

Welcome back bbygurl, hope you enjoyed your trip!

:hi: Daddiesgift

So glad everything was okay babyfeva. Hope there wasn't too much damage to your car either!!



Can I have a couple of dates added to the first page please.

17th May- Midwife appointment
18th June- Specialist appointment and 20 week scan.


----------



## booflebump

I haven't gained anything so far either, but I'm trying not to think too much about it. Just eating healthily as far as possible, and trying to keep active. I walk a couple of miles a day during a work week and I'm going to start pregnancy yoga soon too hopefully xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i gained a pound by 11 weeks. i felt pretty good about it.. drinking a lot more water too so that's probable all it was! interested to see if i gained anymore come wed. at midwife appt. i will be 13w3d


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've gained 4lbs so far.... which is bad as the midwife only wanted me to gain 7lbs in total :dohh: So, I've realised I really need to watch what I eat (this baby is a sucker for chocolate and cheese!!! BAAAAD FATTY FOODS :haha: ) and I need to get out more with the boys for a walk etc so I don't get too lazy :(


----------



## Ilikecake

I've done "well" so far. Thanks to the sickness i've lost weight rather than gained. I'm not going to complain though being as i'm going to be the size of a small house at the end :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

I never understand when they tell people to gain such little weight like 7 lbs! you would have to lose weight while pregnant just to make up for how much the baby and all that is going to weigh. My son weighed exactly 7 lbs. With him they wanted me to gain no more than 25 lbs and I gained 39 :haha: opps But it was not really my doctor who EVER said anything about it, mostly this mean nurse at the local clinic.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah she wants me to lose some weight until 3rd tri which I was doing but then I can't stay away from Malteasers and cheese..... explains it really :haha:


----------



## skweek35

I'm glad I've not been given a max amount to gain. I've just lost 3 stone and midwife was really impressed with that, so think that put a stop to weight gain talk that day.


----------



## booflebump

I think as long as you eat heathily (with the odd treat allowed :haha:), and keep active, then you will just gain what you need to gain. I'm not going to be stressing too much about it xxx


----------



## bethanchloe

I've lost 15kg so far but seems to be levelling off. All will be regained if last time is anything to go by :) x


----------



## janna

I've lost 2lbs... But had a lot of trouble gaining with my first pregnancy. Zero appetite. I think my final gain was 15lbs, and I'm a pretty normal weight to start.
On another note....
Today is my first scan!!! So excited, but nervous too.


----------



## booflebump

Good luck Janna x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Goood luck Janna! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

yes my trip was awesome i wanna go back lol. all of u talking about ur weight is making me wonder im only 6 weeks and gained 1lbs 1/2 already. and u all r creepng up on 2nd tri!!


----------



## booflebump

bbygurl719 said:


> yes my trip was awesome i wanna go back lol. all of u talking about ur weight is making me wonder im only 6 weeks and gained 1lbs 1/2 already. and u all r creepng up on 2nd tri!!

It will just be water retention - I could go up and down 5lbs between morning and night the first few week :hugs:


----------



## janna

Thanks everyone! Ultrasound went well... Baby measuring right on with LMP, 11 weeks 3 days... Due Nov.23rd! Saw beautiful heart beating away...:cloud9:


----------



## bbygurl719

i dunno i gained like this last time too lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi Ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend :)

Every time I get on the scale, it's different... gain 5lbs one day, down 2lbs the next day, gain 1, down 4, etc... I think the majority of it is water wait and bloat since I can't seem to stay away from SALT!! I usually have a huge sweet tooth, but I can't stand the sight or smell of sugar these days... DH had a bowl of ice cream the other night and the smell of it made me queasy (SO not like me!).


----------



## sharonfruit

I haven't weighed myself much at all, I think I've gained about 4lbs which is about on track from what I have read xx


----------



## gaiagirl

I have gained 3 lbs, which is exactly as I expected to! As long as I don't gain more than 30lbs I will be thrilled. More is OK too though...as long as I stay active and healthy I won't be concerned!


----------



## babyfeva

That's great news Janna


----------



## daddiesgift

Sorry ladies! I didnt want anyone worrying or thinking about what they've gained or lost Im just happy for me since I can go over board on eating, especially sweets so Im proud Ive been able to keep up with eating as healthy as possible.

I weigh in every monday, in my panties, on the same scale, before breakfast or water or anything. That way I know its more consistent If I was to weigh in now Id probably be five pounds more than what I was this morning!


----------



## colsy

My MW has just visited me at home. The moment I answered the door I knew why she was there - she doesn't do home visits for nothing. She came to tell us that our Downs test was high - 1 in 110. We have to see a consultant and a nurse specialist at the hospital first thing tomorrow morning. I burst into tears in front of our little boy and he wondered what on earth was going on. I don't know how I feel now. OH wants to go straight for CVS or amnio, but although I always thought I would I'm not sure now. There is a 1% miscarriage risk with both. And the Downs risk based on our NT test is also 1%. So does one balance out the other IYSWIM? I have to say, it's been a whole week since we had the test done so I kind of assumed all was well - so it's been a shock coming this late ... they'd told me it would be just a few days if there were problems. I'll try to check back in again tomorrow to let you know how we get on.


----------



## Cridge

I had gained 2 pounds at 12 weeks, and in the last week and a half I've gained another 2. Eeek! I started this pregnancy weighing what I did at 8 months pregnant with my son, so I really don't like the idea of gaining more than about 15 pounds the entire pregnancy. I don't think that's going to happen. :cry: At 16 weeks with my son, I was still underweight since I was so sick. I've been nauseous with this pregnancy, but I haven't thrown up at all (yay!!!), so I'm worried about gaining way more than I should. Bummer.


----------



## CharlieKeys

colsy said:


> My MW has just visited me at home. The moment I answered the door I knew why she was there - she doesn't do home visits for nothing. She came to tell us that our Downs test was high - 1 in 110. We have to see a consultant and a nurse specialist at the hospital first thing tomorrow morning. I burst into tears in front of our little boy and he wondered what on earth was going on. I don't know how I feel now. OH wants to go straight for CVS or amnio, but although I always thought I would I'm not sure now. There is a 1% miscarriage risk with both. And the Downs risk based on our NT test is also 1%. So does one balance out the other IYSWIM? I have to say, it's been a whole week since we had the test done so I kind of assumed all was well - so it's been a shock coming this late ... they'd told me it would be just a few days if there were problems. I'll try to check back in again tomorrow to let you know how we get on.

Oh hun I'm so sorry to hear this! You have to do what you think is best - many people have the amnio and they go on to have a healthy baby but you need to do what you feel comfortable with! :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

colsy I'm so sorry! I didn't have any testing done with #1 because the chances of a false positive seemed too high to me and I didn't want to be bothered with any added stress. The only reason I had the test done with this one is because I wanted the u/s. :blush: If it were me, I'd pass on the CVS or amnio, but you need to do what you feel good about.


----------



## gaiagirl

Colsy I am sorry you are going through that...I turned down testing for that very reason! So much added stress...

Are you over 35 (sorry I hope that doesn't sound rude)? But othwerwise you are very very low risk so I would try to keep the numbers in perspective. 1/110 is a TINY TINY chance, I mean less than 1%! 

I know it is easier said than done, but try to remember how many false positive these things have (more than actual positives!).


----------



## lovealittle1

Closy - big :hugs: to you. You have to do what you and your DH think is best. If you would keep baby no matter what then you may choose to skip the amnio but like others said 1 in 110 is still very very small chances.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck closy..you're in my toughts :hugs:

tonight i told my husband i had to have sherbert for dessert.. no getting around this craving! got it, and all i could taste was chemicals?! i spit it up and now i have a whole carton of sherbet that DH doesnt like either to begin with lolol ohh pregnancy!!!


----------



## Cridge

wishfulmom2b said:


> tonight i told my husband i had to have sherbert for dessert.. no getting around this craving! got it, and all i could taste was chemicals?! i spit it up and now i have a whole carton of sherbet that DH doesnt like either to begin with lolol ohh pregnancy!!!

I get that too! Sometimes all I can taste with some foods is the chemicals! Especially strawberries! I always try to buy organic anyway, but sometimes the non-organic just look more appetizing - but all I can taste on those is chemicals. Yuck!! Sorry about the sherbet - what a bummer to not be able to satisfy the craving!


----------



## gaiagirl

That is so funny, I bought sherbet a few weeks ago (the rainbow one) and it has been left untouched for the same reason!

Went to my first prenatal yoga class tonight...by FAR the 'newest' there, everyone else had lovely bumps and then there was me. Lol.

Here is my 14 week bump anyways...
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha thats funny.. mine was the rainbow kind too!

your bump is adorable! i want one! hehe
and i did yoga back in the day.. i should look into prenatal yoga. my regular yoga class was too long and advanced but with such tense shoulders and painful back/hips i would prob. like prenatal yoga..


----------



## daddiesgift

Colsy- Im so sorry to hear that, I agree you should do what you think and feel is best. The chances of a miscarriage is so low as well as the chances the baby has downs so it really is a tough decision. :hugs: good luck in your choice.


----------



## daddiesgift

When I first found out I was pregnant milk, any milk product, tasted rotten :( Now I can not eat salad as it tastes like dirt. Blah. I want a really big salad BAD but every time I make one it tastes like it was covered in mud. 

Anyone else really anxious to find out what they are having :) I hope we find out soon. Ill be 16 weeks early June and thats when I found out with my son so fingers crossed we find out then. I really want a girl, Im not sure about having any more children and for sure not for a long time so it would be nice to go out with a girl and a boy! I would feel bad for my son though that he would not have a play mate. Also if we have a boy he gets all the hand me downs and I have nothing to buy :( I need a baby shopping spree :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah i've been craving things lately (like the sherbet lol) but a lot of times getting it and then not liking it at all! when i crave something i try to eat something at home and forget about it because i figure it wont be worth it!

and i am so anxious to know the sex! going to a private scan in 3 weeks to find out! at my 12 week scan she said prob boy but i dont believe it, its too early. i mean she could be right but she had a 50/50 chance


----------



## daddiesgift

wishfulmom2b said:


> yeah i've been craving things lately (like the sherbet lol) but a lot of times getting it and then not liking it at all! when i crave something i try to eat something at home and forget about it because i figure it wont be worth it!
> 
> and i am so anxious to know the sex! going to a private scan in 3 weeks to find out! at my 12 week scan she said prob boy but i dont believe it, its too early. i mean she could be right but she had a 50/50 chance

At our 13 week scan with son he said probably boy but dont go out and buy anything yet it was still early then about 16 weeks they said for sure boy and then at 20 weeks and birth he was still boy! I think it may be easier to see boy early since they have floating bits :dohh:


----------



## Ilikecake

I can't wait to find out what the twins are. I'm keeping everything crossed that at least one of them is a girl. I guess another good thing about having scans every 2-4 weeks, means i get to double check the sex a lot :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah i heard boys are easier to see but i know at 11w6d we all have something down there lol.. i will not be surprised if they do say boy though.. will be if they say girl


----------



## Ilikecake

wishfulmom2b said:


> yeah i heard boys are easier to see but i know at 11w6d we all have something down there lol.. i will not be surprised if they do say boy though.. will be if they say girl

Boys are definetly easy to see. At my 20 week scan with James he had his legs spread and it was sticking up in all it's glory :rofl:


----------



## Scally

Could i join you please? 

Name(just first)? Ally
How old are you? 34
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 19th Nov
What # child is this for you? Number 2
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I think boy this time
Are you finding out the gender? yes most definitely!
How many months were you TTC?We caught 2nd month trying

Sorry to hear about people's downs results, will keep my fingers crossed everything turns out ok. My friend had high results with her first, all was ok, with her second she had low risk, and no markers etc but he was born and they realised he had downs. 

Oh my god you are all so good with your weight, i have put on 8lb already! I think i put it on quickly with my daughter aswell but it slowed down thankfully so I am hoping the same will happen this time!

I have my 12 week scan on Friday, it has been a long time coming! I am so nervous but excited at the same time!

x


----------



## daddiesgift

Hi Scally! 

Why do most places do the first scan at 12 weeks? Is it mostly for dating purposes?


----------



## Scally

It is for dating i think, and the NT test, i was 12 weeks yesterday and so desperate for it!!! x


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh okay thats what I thought just was not sure! I know most people only get scans on the 12week and around the 20th week so something has to be important about those two weeks ;)

my next appointment is next friday, will be exciting to see baby look more like a baby :)


----------



## Scally

Yep 12 and 20, not sure why those and only those! When do u have scans? Where do you live? x


----------



## galasriniel13

i have a scan on the 15th june, hurry up time so i can see my bubba!!! :)

aaannndd i only just now realised I'm in second tri, woooo!!!!


----------



## Scally

Woohoo to second trimester!!!!!!!! Is that your first scan? When do you have your scans in Oz? x


----------



## booflebump

Massive hugs Colsy - what a stress for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

I've been signed off from work for 2 weeks :( I'm kind of glad but I feel rubbish that it's happened, I'm the kind of person who likes to work through "illness"


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Ah ilikecake, the dreaded modified bedrest...I'm assuming. I'm going in in the morning for a quick welfare check on the gummy bears since I watched an exciting movie, and had minor spotting just after. Good grief. I'm hoping to work through as much as possible too!!


----------



## colsy

So we went to the hosp first thing this morn, and we've decided to do CVS. We have discussed long and hard and we think we know what we will do according to whether it's positive or negative. My fear now is not so much that the result will be positive for Down's but that I will miscarry a perfectly healthy baby all because of our selfishness in needing to know. Still, as others have said, the chances of miscarriage are about 1%, so that means I have a 99% chance of not miscarrying. I am waiting to hear back from the hosp this afternoon, but the specialist midwife said that we should expect to have the CVS done one day this week. The consultant tends to do these procedures at 9am, so we will have to be at the hosp at 8.30am. That will be fun, getting me, OH and toddler to an 8.30am appt at a hosp that's 45 mins drive away ;-)


----------



## daddiesgift

Scally said:


> Yep 12 and 20, not sure why those and only those! When do u have scans? Where do you live? x

Well I am American, but I live in Germany :winkwink: so with my son I received all my care here in Germany and gave birth to him here, I will have most of my care till about 20-23 weeks then I will be moving back to America and having rest of care and baby there. So I know normally in America you only get a scan at 12 and 20 weeks unless you are high risk. Here I get a scan every three weeks till about 30 weeks then every two weeks, then from 37 weeks on you go once a week. I will be sad not to get the care I get here anymore :nope:


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

colsy said:


> So we went to the hosp first thing this morn, and we've decided to do CVS. We have discussed long and hard and we think we know what we will do according to whether it's positive or negative. My fear now is not so much that the result will be positive for Down's but that I will miscarry a perfectly healthy baby all because of our selfishness in needing to know. Still, as others have said, the chances of miscarriage are about 1%, so that means I have a 99% chance of not miscarrying. I am waiting to hear back from the hosp this afternoon, but the specialist midwife said that we should expect to have the CVS done one day this week. The consultant tends to do these procedures at 9am, so we will have to be at the hosp at 8.30am. That will be fun, getting me, OH and toddler to an 8.30am appt at a hosp that's 45 mins drive away ;-)

Good luck hun! :hugs: I do not blame you for wanting to know. I hope all goes well at your appointment!


----------



## babyfeva

Colsy your family is in my thoughts. I know everything will be fine. :)


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift said:


> Anyone else really anxious to find out what they are having :) I hope we find out soon. Ill be 16 weeks early June and thats when I found out with my son so fingers crossed we find out then. I really want a girl, Im not sure about having any more children and for sure not for a long time so it would be nice to go out with a girl and a boy! I would feel bad for my son though that he would not have a play mate. Also if we have a boy he gets all the hand me downs and I have nothing to buy :( I need a baby shopping spree :)

I am SO anxious to find out the sex!!! My almost 10yo is itching to know more than any of us! I know this is our last chance at any more kids, so I'm so hoping it's a girl but feel like I don't have enough luck in me for that, so I'm planning on a boy. I almost don't want to find out because if it is a boy, I'll have to cry it out for a while before I move on and be thrilled. :haha:

I have an u/s tomorrow and I'm hoping she can give a good guess, but whatever she says, I won't believe her 100%. I'll be back in 3 weeks for my 16 week gender u/s and hopefully we'll be able to tell for sure then!!


----------



## Alandsa

Good luck Colsy vi would have made the same choice as you. I hope the procedure goes okay and that it comes back with positive results. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Colsy - best of luck. Please keep us updated.

AFM - I am dying to know the gender! In Houston, where I'm originally from, they offer something called a Jack & Jill gender test. It's a blood test that can be done at 11 weeks to tell you the gender of your baby. My sister-in-law had it done with both of her pregnancies and it was correct. I've also had friends opt for the test and they were all correct as well... I so wish they offered that testing here! We have to wait until 20 weeks for our gender scan - seems like FOREVER!


----------



## lovealittle1

I'm the opposite. I have my 20 weeks scan on June 20 and I will be very clear that we do not want to know gender. :haha: 

Where I am from we only get 1 scan at 20 weeks unless you pay to get a private one.


----------



## Cridge

I'm lucky in that my doctor would let me get an u/s any time I want - I've got her wrapped around my little finger. :haha: I do try to let her call the shots, however. At her office, though, they offer a "sneak peek" gender scan at 16 weeks, so I'm definitely taking advantage of that! 

I'd love to do that blood test! I've not heard of it til now - bummer!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Good luck, Colsy... thinking of you.

Did I tell you all that they already saw boy parts at my 11w6d NT scan? So, I'm pretty sure it will be a boy here.

Also, we announced on facebook this last weekend with this picture... what a relief!

https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r622/danacasting/danalancepregnant.jpg


----------



## Cridge

CAValleygirl - love the pic!! 

Hopefully they're right with your gender guess, but I think it may be a little early to know for sure. I found a great website that shows exactly what's what and at 11 weeks boy and girl are pretty much exactly the same.

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## gaiagirl

CAValleygirl I LOVE that! I don't have WTE, but have lots of other books and DH has that same one you do! That's a very cute idea...haven't decided if we are going to announce on FB but if we are...that is a top contender for ideas! :thumbup:


----------



## bubblej23

colsy- my thoughts are with you best of luck xx


----------



## daddiesgift

A gender blood test!! I NEED this :haha:. I could not go with out knowing the gender. We thought it would be fun but I love to decorate and buy things and for a girl you know the closet and room is going to be filled with pink. Gender neutral just does not seem as fun. I really have a feeling it is a girl and though Ive always wanted a girl with my son I knew it was a boy from early on. So lets hope my gut feeling is right


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i FINALLY get to hear babies heart beat (fingers crossed) tomorrow! i will be 13w3d. i have had 2 ultrasounds but have been waiting to hear the babies heartbeat since i found out!

so nervous but DH and i are excited too!

and i am also craving a breakfast sandwich so bad right now that i could cry. cant decide if i want to cave in so i can sleep lol yes its that bad.. i know ill regret it lol ohhh pregnancy!!


----------



## Ilikecake

14+2 bumpy
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/SellingStuffNow89/DSC_5945.jpg


----------



## colsy

Got my CVS first thing tomorrow morning. I'm guessing the weekend will mess up the whole "results in 48 hours" thing, but I am hanging on to a thread of hope that they'll get back to me on Friday evening.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## booflebump

Colsy - they will let you know by Friday afternoon, to make you wait till monday would be cruel xxx


----------



## Cridge

Good luck Colsy!

Great twinny bump ilikecake!!

I had an u/s today at 13w4d and both the tech and I are pretty sure it's a boy based on a very clear scrotum and penis and the angle of the dangle. I'm still holding out some hope that it's actually a girl and it's just still too early to tell, but I was pretty convinced. :cry: I have my actual gender scan on the 25th, so I'm holding my breath until then.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

heard babies heartbeat today... finally!! and it was beautiful and strong! took her only a few seconds to find it... lovely... i def. cried :)


----------



## 1eighty

Sorry guys, change in EDD: sonographer has us at 11wk5d atm, due 24th Nov :)


----------



## booflebump

Morning lovelies, how are we all? Thinking of you Colsy xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Cridge said:


> I had an u/s today at 13w4d and both the tech and I are pretty sure it's a boy based on a very clear scrotum and penis and the angle of the dangle. I'm still holding out some hope that it's actually a girl and it's just still too early to tell, but I was pretty convinced. :cry: I have my actual gender scan on the 25th, so I'm holding my breath until then.

Awe sorry, You must want a girl. Me too. You never know I have a friend who got an ultrasound at 16 weeks and 19 and they said boy, then she went for a 3D ultrasound at about 24 weeks and its a girl! They had good potty shots too :wacko: So Ive got my fingers crossed for you :winkwink:

Id LOVE a girl, and I have a feeling that is what Im having but the more time goes on I start to worry :dohh:. Ive gotten use to having a boy and everyone says girls are harder. I wonder what I will do with a girl! I want one since I am a girly girl and all this blue,cars, dinosaurs ect. just doesnt seem as fun as pink, nail polish and princesses. I guess there will be pros and cons to each so I think im coming to terms with either. It would be nice to have another boy since my son is so young they will be great playmates. Then again Im not sure if I want any more children so it would be nice to have one of each. IDK! Guess Ill wait it out and see.

I have a scan next friday at 12w5d and a part of me hopes we can see a little something but I doubt it. After that will be our gender scan..can not come fast enough!!


----------



## Ilikecake

I would absolutely love at least one of the twins to be a girl. I won't be having anymore children so I know a part of me will be a little bit gutted if they're both boys :blush:


----------



## Ilikecake

colsy said:


> Got my CVS first thing tomorrow morning. I'm guessing the weekend will mess up the whole "results in 48 hours" thing, but I am hanging on to a thread of hope that they'll get back to me on Friday evening.

Good luck today human, and happy 14 weeks :hugs:

Eta- human :rofl: it's meant to say hun. Bloody auto correct :haha:


----------



## booflebump

I think this baby is a girl, straight from the start, but I do have blue doubts creeping in :haha: I honestly don't mind xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Its my first so I really don't mind either, I started off thinking girl then I changed to boy so I really don't know. I'd like my oldest to be a boy I think, so they can look after their younger siblings, but then I do always picture myself with a girl. I definitely want at least one of each someday!



> Good luck today human, and happy 14 weeks

:rofl: I was wondering who human was!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Another reason id love a girl :) I saved all my sons clothes, blankets ect. And of course him being the first child we went WAY over board buying clothes, toys..we have clothes he never even got to wear with tags on them before he grew out of that size we have so much. So if we have a boy I dont get to by anything :nope: and thats no fun! The only thing I will get to buy is bed room decoration and crib bedding. But if we have a girl I plan on selling all my sons old clothes and using the money to buy her clothes! Only ten outfits per size tho! Thats including pants, onesies, sleepers ect. No going over board this time!


----------



## Scally

Good luck today Colsy xx

The 20 week scan seems so far away! I am desperate to find out the gender, with my first i stayed on team yellow and this time i am so impatient! 

x


----------



## Ilikecake

I just went and had a peek in 3rd tri, I'm so excited, I want to be over there :blush: :haha:


----------



## booflebump

:rofl: I'm still getting used to being in second :rofl:

2 weeks today till my gender scan :wohoo:


----------



## daddiesgift

I was in a major rush to be in 2nd, then 3rd I was just anxious to have him here!! I think I never took the time to really enjoy being pregnant, if thats possible :haha: This time Im taking my time! When I see my ticker say that I have 199 days left that feels like waaaay too soon! When with my son it was a life time. Im anxious for days to go by so I can find gender and feel baby move then..it can go by as slooooooow as it wants too!


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm too impatient to want time to go slow. Saying that though, the twins could arrive any time from septemeber/october, so that scares me, more so because I feel like I haven't got much longer to enjoy James on his own.
The whole pregnancy so far has just terrified me, I have no idea why. So I just want it over already tbh :haha:




How exciting Boofs!! You going private or is it the NHS scan?


----------



## Mrs.326

Had my OB appointment yesterday. Really the only thing she did was listen to the heartbeat on the doppler (which I do at home anyway). I didn't really have a ton of questions for her (my sister-in-law just had a baby and a lot of my friends are pregnant as well so I ask them all of my questions as they come up - or I just ask you guys!). So, basically it was short and sweet... but I was happy to hear the heartbeat, as usual :) It was strong at 165 bpm. Can't wait to start feeling flutters :)


----------



## booflebump

Ilikecake - private gender scan at babybond :dance:


----------



## colsy

Had my CVS. Should get results tomorrow, any time from midday onwards. Feeling utterly miserable.


----------



## Ilikecake

booflebump said:


> Ilikecake - private gender scan at babybond :dance:

So jealous :haha: Enjoy!

Can't really justify having one though, especially as i'll get extra scans anyway.

I need to work on my patience!


----------



## booflebump

colsy said:


> Had my CVS. Should get results tomorrow, any time from midday onwards. Feeling utterly miserable.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

colsy said:


> Had my CVS. Should get results tomorrow, any time from midday onwards. Feeling utterly miserable.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Lots of love! I have a feeling this will all be behind you within a day...

I can't remember if I told you all that I booked my gender scan for June 16th!!!! We are no longer team yellow...just couldn't handle the suspense.


----------



## daddiesgift

colsy said:


> Had my CVS. Should get results tomorrow, any time from midday onwards. Feeling utterly miserable.

:hugs::hugs: Im sorry you feel bad hun. I have everything crossed for you, I have a feeling things will be just fine :flower: youre in my thoughts


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hugs: I hope you can put all this behind you soon xx


----------



## Coleey

colsy said:


> Had my CVS. Should get results tomorrow, any time from midday onwards. Feeling utterly miserable.

:hugs: Thinking of you xx


----------



## CAValleygirl

colsy said:


> Had my CVS. Should get results tomorrow, any time from midday onwards. Feeling utterly miserable.

Oh no, I'm sorry you feel so bad. Thinking about you. Xoxo


----------



## sharonfruit

Colsy - I think everything will be fine and tomorrow will be a great day when you get your results.

Best of luck xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Thinking of you colsy :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

Colsy - :hugs: I'm sorry you feel so horrible right now, but hopefully you'll get good news!

Yes - I definitely want a girl. I'm feeling some major gender disappointment now as I'm convinced it's a boy. I didn't care at all what my first was and have been SO happy to have a wonderful son, but for 10 years I've wanted my daughter and I know this is my one and only chance to get her. It's not looking good. Of course, I'll be thrilled to just have another baby and feel a little guilty for being disappointed with a boy, but I've spent 10 years raising a boy and through those 10 years, I've had many times when I've felt like I *need* a girl to go with my boy.

I told my son that it's most likely a boy and he got teary eyed (3 times). He also wants a girl so bad and said that he won't believe it's a boy until it's born. My sister was told her last daughter was 100% boy at her 20 week u/s and when she was born, it was clear she's 100% girl, so my son is hoping for the same result.

I keep telling myself that 13.5 weeks is still a bit early to know for sure, but I've been scouring the internet looking for pics of what I saw, and they're all boy. I'll come to grips with it eventually, but for now, I'm feeling a bit down. I hope I don't sound too petty and I hope no one judges me for having these feelings. I've always felt like I could be open and honest on these boards, but I know there are some out there that think I'm crazy for having gender disappointment. Truly, I'll be thrilled to have another little boy when the time comes!


----------



## gaiagirl

Of course I'm not judging you! I have a friend in the same position as you, knowing she is only having two and just having found out she's having another boy. Don't be guilty that you feel disappointed I think that is totally natural! You will still connect with this baby and love him/her just as much regardless! You just need to grieve a little for the daughter you might not get. I would be the same!

As for your son though, I bet a lot of his sadness comes from knowing how much his mommy wanted a girl. He is going to LOVE having a brother!!!!!

Never hesitate to share what you're feeling :):)


----------



## daddiesgift

I dont think its wrong to have a little gender disappointment. I think its normal for a person to want one a little more than the other. With the first child its easier to accept what ever gender you get, you are just happy to be pregnant and have more chances to have the gender you want. 

But when you only want one more then its a little more disappointing when its not what you hope for. If I have another boy Im not going to not love him as much or anything like that, and like you said it takes a second to get use to then your excited. 

I thought at 13 weeks my son was a boy and I was sure I saw a penis, the doctor still told me it was too early to say for sure, it looked like it but do not go out and buy anything blue yet. So it is a tad early. I went back at 16 weeks and then FOR SURE you could see a boy. 

Whats crazy is at my 7 week appt. my pest of a husband asked the doctor what her "gut " feeling was :haha: she said her gut says boy, then spit off something about ovulation, having due date right on time ect. So it will be fun to prove both of them wrong :haha: I will be taking him to my next appointment just so he can ask again what they may see :blush: I dont want to sound silly asking so early.

Sometimes I wonder what our girl or even boy will look like. I cant imagine anything but what our son looks like!


----------



## gaiagirl

That's funny daddiesgift, my friend says the same! She's having another boy and can't even imagine them as anything but a clone of her DS! Lol


----------



## Cridge

Thanks girls! 

Gaiagirl - I've been going over things in my head in regards to my sons sadness, because it's just breaking my heart. He knows that I prefer a girl, but I've been very careful not to let on just how much. He actually came to us early on and said he decided he wants a girl and we're to name her Lizzy. He had no idea at that point that we were planning on naming our daughter Elizabeth. Ever since then he's been dead set on a girl even though I continue to tell him that it might not be. :cry:

If I knew I could have more, then I don't think I'd be so sad, but it took us 10 years to conceive this baby and I was just really hoping I'd get my girl. I will absolutely love another boy and it will be fun, but I don't see myself going nuts like I was planning to if it were a girl. I guess the silver lining is that I'll be saving us a lot of money! :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cridge, we cannot afford to have another one after this baby so this is my last chance of having a girl. To make matters worse my MIL regularly 'jokes' about how this one had better be a girl. My dh is one of 2 boys and his brother and his wife had a boy and aren't planning on having any more so if this one's a boy she'll never get the girl she desperately wants. I would like a girl as I've always imagined having one but at the same time my I couldn't imagine anything more perfect than my son and it'll be lovely seeing him play with the new baby. 

So in honesty yes I'd also be disappointed if I find out I'm having another boy but I'm preparing myself as know this is very possible. 

I've heard that the sex is influenced by the timing of your bd compared to the ov. Basically they were close then chances are it's a boy as the boy sperm are quick but the girl sperm are more hardy and last longer. We bd 2 days before and on the day so I have no idea!


----------



## Coleey

Noone here is going to judge you hun :hugs: I don't think we'll be having anymore after this one either, so I would love a little girl. I'll love the baby just as much if it's a boy, but I can't help but want one of each. 

Same here Fishy. We bd'd often so it's hard to tell :wacko: 

When do you ladies have your next scans? xx


----------



## daddiesgift

https://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/time-magazines-breastfeeding-cover-moms-react-185700989.html

Have you ladies seen this? Seems its everywhere I look! Not trying to start a debate or anything just wondering what others thought. Though Im fine with breast feeding and doing it how ever long you want I dont think it was appropriate to put it on a magazine cover with such an old child. I know it says he is almost four but looks much older than that. Plus I hate the title "Are you Mom Enough". I would not put myself on a cover like that, there is some real creeps out there, and how is that poor boy going to feel when he is a teenager and other kids see it!


----------



## charlie15

too weird! however to go one step further we had a mum breastfeed her daughter at work (not a colleague, a patient in A&E) and her child was 10!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilikecake

I'm all for it until you and the child are ready to stop but that cover just makes it look so...I dunno. Breast feeding is a lovely personal thing and that picture makes it look so impersonal. Why the chair. He looks like he's just hanging there.


----------



## Ilikecake

I've just set up an online baby pool, anyone fancy a guess?

https://www.expectnet.com/game.php?babyid=1&sort=ts


----------



## daddiesgift

Yeah I think thats what it is more than anything, the picture makes it look bad. In my opinion if a child can form complete sentences then its too old to breast feed. My first memories were when I was three, im glad It was not of my mothers breast in my mouth. 

So the picture throws me off cause he looks so old plus they are posing, and the chair, and the title.


----------



## daddiesgift

Ilikecake said:


> I've just set up an online baby pool, anyone fancy a guess?
> 
> https://www.expectnet.com/game.php?babyid=1&sort=ts

How do I get to yours to vote? I just took me to a page explaining how to do it


----------



## booflebump

I think the cover is amazing....but then I'm a crunchy hippie at heart :haha:

Bumpage

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNTExLTAwNzc4LmpwZw-1-1-1.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNTExLTAwNzczLmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## sharonfruit

Boofle your bump is coming along nicely!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ilikecake

Lovely bump Boof


----------



## bumpyyride

is anyone having shooting pains up the ass???its funny...i have all the normal twinges low on tummy but i also have these shooting pains which feel like they are going up my bum...its occasional...maybe twice in a day or so


----------



## booflebump

^^ Me - it's sciatic pain xxx


----------



## booflebump

Anyone heard from Colsy? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Lovely bumpage boofle

I love the magazine cover and look forward to purchasing a copy. I know many children that have been BF for extended times and they are all very socially confident and independent. Don't want to start a debate either. :flower:

Anyone else having Braxton hicks? I keep getting them and it seems so early. I don't remember them this early last time :shrug:


----------



## daddiesgift

cute bump! I just look fat at this point :haha:


----------



## booflebump

Half people's problems with the cover I think is that the woman is young and attractive - not someone more motherly.....would there be such an outcry then? (without having a debate :rofl:)


----------



## Coleey

I breastfed my son until he was around 21 months old and I would've been fine carrying on until he turned 2. It's such a weird picture like you ladies said. 

ETA - When I say weird I mean the pose etc, they could have chosen that better.

Lovely bump Boof! :) xx


----------



## silver_penny

I don't know, I kinda thought the picture was kinda neat. Its awesome that they're addressing EBF. I am still bf'ing both of my sons (almost 3 and just over 1.5) :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.326

I don't mind when women carry on breastfeeding longer, that's their decision and their child and they can do it if they want to... BUT! I grew up with a kid who was breastfed until age 4. His mother used to do it in public and we all watched. It wasn't akward for him, but it was definitely akward for us. He was teased a lot because of it... it was just so foreign to the other kids. He refused to let his wife breastfed their own children as well. If they want to put a breastfeeding mom on the cover of a magazine, go for it, but I cannot imagine the effects it will have on this child when his friends see.


----------



## gaiagirl

Fishy - I have thought about the shettles method theory too...so far on another thread I am in, one woman who BD'd right at O is having a boy and one who BD'd two days before is having a girl...I BD'd every day for four days including O so who knows?!?!? Until June 16th!

Bumpyride - I am having butt pain too, LOL. It is annoying!

Boofle- the bump looks so awesome!

As far as the cover...I have always had issues with the way society has created this bizarre aversion to extended BF. It is totally socially constructed, since all biological factors point to the advantages of it. Even the WHO advocates for breast feeding through toddler-hood. Personally, I don`t think that past 2 would work for me (never say never though)...but I really get a irked by the judgement about it. I just don`t get where that comes from, it is one of those things that people often are quick to say is `wrong` but really cant identify WHY it is. Obviously it is related to the over-sexualization of the female body, but still. I would love to see a day that it would just not be an issue.

Having said that, I do think the photo was specifically done in a way as to cause a reaction and create buzz...and I also don`t like the magazine using the image like that to sell copies. 

Anywho don`t want to stir up controversy but I have been stewing over it since yesterday! LOL


----------



## booflebump

The mum herself says it was staged to create maximum controversy :thumbup:


----------



## colsy

:happydance: The midwife finally called me just before 5pm today. I couldn't believe how long I'd had to wait. I was kacking myself all day. I could tell almost immediately the news was good - she was all happy-smiley on the phone, even as she was checking she was talking to the right person. "It's good news, C**" she said, "Everything was absolutely fine." I started crying right there. They still have the extended chromosomal cultures to do, which could take anything up to two weeks, but that tends to show up problems pretty rarely.

I can't express my relief enough. This has, quite honestly, been the hardest thing I've ever been through. It seems amazing to think it all started on Monday and now on Friday it's done. It just seems like it's been happening forever.

Thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts and wishes. It has meant a lot.


----------



## booflebump

Oh I am so glad my lovely - have been thinking about you today :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lovealittle1

So so so happy for you Colsy :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Cridge

Fish&Chips - yes, we bd'd starting 5 days before O, all the way through and including the day after. Just wanted to get pregnant :haha: .... but definitely wanted a girl too. :winkwink: We'll be thrilled with a boy, of course, but it will make me forever sad to never have a girl.

Colsy - great news!! :dance: I'm so glad that your worry is over!

I think I'm more offended by the title of the magazine - "Are you mom enough?". I don't think you're proving that you're a better mom, or "more" of a mom if you EBF. I don't really care what people do on their own, but I really don't want to see an older child being breastfed in public. I think it is inappropriate. And I do worry about this boy being made fun of by his schoolmates. 

Someone asked (sorry).... my official gender scan is in 2 weeks from today - the 25th. :thumbup:


----------



## lovealittle1

Cridge- what do you consider an "older child" and what is it that would bother you to see them Breastfeeding? 

I would also love a baby girl. I grew up with my dad and 3 brothers and have always been surrounded by males so some girliness would be nice but we will most likely have a third so there is always next time.


----------



## Alandsa

Awwww I'm so pleased for you Colsy!!! :D I can't imagine what you have been going through. Hope you find a way to treat yourself after all of this heartache and worry :)


----------



## Cridge

lovealittle1 said:


> Cridge- what do you consider an "older child" and what is it that would bother you to see them Breastfeeding?

I can't put an age on it exactly - but definitely the almost 4 year old in the picture is too old for my taste. I think a lot of it, sadly, is social influence. It's definitely not the norm to see a kid run around playing with his friends then run up to mom and breastfeed. I think this calls attention to the mom and child, and I think breastfeeding is a personal way to bond and nurture your child, and should be done in a personal and private way. I don't have a problem with babies being fed in public if the mom's boob isn't hanging out. I just think showing off your breasts in any form is inappropriate - I feel it should be private and not call attention to what you're doing (under a blanket is fine or even making sure your breast is covered by your shirt).


----------



## Coleey

I'm so happy for you Colsy!! :happydance: That's amazing news :hugs:

Couldn't have put it better myself Cridge :thumbup: I loved EBF, but to me it's a personal thing. None my breastfeeding pictures will be getting printed :haha: xx


----------



## charlie15

Good to hear your good news Colsy, have a lovely weekend now :)


----------



## skweek35

Colsey - I'm so glad it was good news today!!! :wohoo: :happydance: 

EBF - my mom was for various reasons unable to BF my sister and I, so when it came to BFing my brother, she made the most of it! Landed up BFing him for 2,5 years! I think I would like to BF as long as poss. 
A lady I know was BFing her daughter for almost 3 years when her daughter eventually refused any more. She found out a few days later that she was pregnant. She is sure its because her DD could taste the new hormones in the milk. Is that possible?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Colsy that's amazing news! I'm so happy for you! 

Skweek yep your milk tastes different as soon as you fall pregnant and then in the 2nd trimester your supply dwindles. I'm hoping my son goes off it tbh. I would like a break before the new baby. 

I'm still yet to have my dating scan which will be at 13 weeks more or less on Wednesday afternoon. Xx


----------



## Coleey

Yeah Skweek, that's why my son stopped nursing. :)

Have a lovely weekend ladies :flower: xx


----------



## janna

I was nursing DD, but my milk dried up about 1 week ago... Was only nursing her in the AM for the last 6 weeks, so it was bound to dry up especially being pregnant. I am glad for the break before the next one!
And as much as I think BFing is a beautiful thing...I don't think an adult wants that memory of their mother, so I'd definitely want to wean before 3 years old or so! I just hear these stories of 7-10 year olds still BFing.... And it makes me wonder if it will affect them negatively in the long run? I know I don't want the memory of my mother's breast in my mouth! LOL


----------



## lilbeanhoping

So ladies thought I'd pop in to say I get my next ultrasound at 20weeks when I'll find out the gender! On July 6th! Yay! I'm excited! Also super excited I hit the 12week mark on Thursday :)


----------



## daddiesgift

:hugs::happydance: How great Colsy! Im glad things turned out well and you do not have to worry anymore! 

[/QUOTE]

I can't put an age on it exactly - but definitely the almost 4 year old in the picture is too old for my taste. I think a lot of it, sadly, is social influence. It's definitely not the norm to see a kid run around playing with his friends then run up to mom and breastfeed. I think this calls attention to the mom and child, and I think breastfeeding is a personal way to bond and nurture your child, and should be done in a personal and private way. I don't have a problem with babies being fed in public if the mom's boob isn't hanging out. I just think showing off your breasts in any form is inappropriate - I feel it should be private and not call attention to what you're doing (under a blanket is fine or even making sure your breast is covered by your shirt).[/QUOTE]

This ^ :thumbup: That pretty much sums up how I feel about it! I think its a personal thing that should be between mother and child, not everyone who is around to see it. And as much as people say our breasts are made for feeding babies, they ARE sexual in nature. So to me breastfeeding a child of school age is not appropriate because one day the child will see breasts as a sexual thing, even if its not 100% and will feel odd for having mother breast feed them till they were 7! 

I wanted to breast feed my son but it just did not work out that way. It was not this lovely, warm, bonding feeling I thought it was going to be. I feel it hurt our bond at first because the pain it caused I did not want him to even wake up because I knew it would hurt. I only breast fed for a month and I could not take it anymore. I give applause to any woman who can make it past that point. It made me cry constantly, even when I was not in pain. I was engorged to the point my nipples were flat, I got mastitis twice in both breasts leading me to be admitted into the hospital, after that I suffered every body illness one could think of including blood poisoning which kills more people than cured. Not only did it make me ill my son was ill and colicy the whole time. I stopped drinking milk since they thought that was the problem but he barfed and cried every time. When I switched to formula EVERYTHING changed. He no longer cried in pain, he no longer puked, I no longer cried all the time, my nipples were no longer bleeding,I felt gulity at first but now it was the BEST decision I've ever made!! So much so I will not be breast feeding this new baby. I will start formula from the beginning and pump what I can till I dry up. Breast feeding just isnt for every mother, or baby for that matter. 

My son has never been ill since not even with the sniffles, he has never been over the 60% range in weight, and has reached many milestones before many children his age. He is a healthy, smart boy and it has nothing to do with breast feeding. I think the statistics really depend on a lot of factors. I was breast fed and sick constantly and always struggling with my weight, my husband was formula fed for 6 months then cows milk fed the rest of his life and he is NEVER sick and weighs less than me :nope: I think Im smarter though :haha:


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - I think it's a blessing to have formula these days. Think of way back when ... if breastfeeding didn't work out, the baby just suffered. Unfortunately, bf'ing doesn't work out for many women (my mom could never go past a week or two). My son weaned himself at 6 months. Thankfully, we have good formula available to us to keep our babies healthy and strong. I ended up giving him formula til he was 2 1/2 just because I wanted to continue the benefits. I doubt I would have bfed that long, but I was glad to have a healthy alternative. I think it's great you plan to pump for as long as you can, but I don't think you need to feel bad in any way that you're unable to bfeed!


----------



## daddiesgift

I dont feel guilty anymore at all, I really enjoy bottle feeding and really cant see it any other way! I thought to get my supply going Id just latch new baby in hospital then when milk came in pump, but lately my nipples have been so dry and itchy they have started to crack which reminded me of having cracked nipples and I just cant do that again! I guess I will talk to doctor about best option for getting milk supply going with just pumping. I tried to pump after I stopped BFing my son but he kept puking it up so I just said forget it and let myself dry up. 

On another note, I dont see how anyone chooses the "attachment" parenting, my son gives us NO choice! :haha: Pretty much since he started crawling, and me finding out im pregnant again he has been attached at my hip! He slept with me first month of his life, then in a crib next to my bed for a month then from 3 months till about 6 months he slept OVER NIGHT in his own room in his own bed. How peaceful that was! Then all of a sudden he would just wake up screaming and screaming. I tried to let him cry it out but you can tell when he just wont stop, which is most the time he really cries. So here he is BACK in our room, half nights back in our bed! I lay him down in his crib in our room and he wakes up and gets up and shakes the side of his crib crying, then I get him and he falls right asleep in our bed.

I know Im not making it any better but im so exhausted lately and ill feeling that just so I can get some sleep I let him in our bed. He was crying every time I even left the room, now only doing it half the time so I have to bring him with me. Now he is doing it to my husband! Right now my husband is in the bath room and my son is in there too since he started crying when he left the room! and now if we want him to nap longer than 20 mins I have to hold him the whole time and he will sleep for hours. Im going to ask the doctor about it at his appointment at the end of the month. Last appointment at his 6 month doctor told me he was probably just teething and needing the comfort of me and that since he was becoming more active at night he just wants to get up and move and now sees the "world as a big place" and scared to be alone in his own room. IDK! But im sleepy :(


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - I don't know how you do it! I was so sleep deprived when my son was young - I can't imagine that and being pregnant on top of it!! I hope this is just a phase and that your son gives you some peace soon! My only suggestion is to try to let dh take care of him as much as possible - which it sounds like he's doing. :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Great news colsy! I'm so happy everything is great.


----------



## daddiesgift

Cridge said:


> daddiesgift - I don't know how you do it! I was so sleep deprived when my son was young - I can't imagine that and being pregnant on top of it!! I hope this is just a phase and that your son gives you some peace soon! My only suggestion is to try to let dh take care of him as much as possible - which it sounds like he's doing. :hugs:

Ah yes, sleep. :wacko: Im back to sleep when the baby sleeps. For sure if we do have anymore kids its going to be when these two are school age. My brother is7 years older than me and my sister is 14 years older than me..think my mom did that on purpose :haha:


----------



## Scally

Thats fantastic news Colsy! 

I had my 12 week scan on Friday, and all is good and they put me forward to 13 weeks! My 20 week scan is 2nd July!!!

x


----------



## booflebump

Morning ladies - how are we all today?

xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

booflebump said:


> Morning ladies - how are we all today?
> 
> xxx

I can't believe you are past 15 weeks! Time is flying :shock:

Eta-only just realised I'm 15 weeks too :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

Happy Mothers Day to all that celebrate it today!! 

Im doing fairly well today, my son woke up EARLY 5am early after sleeping ALL night long (first time in a few months) my husband got up with him so I could sleep in, then they gave me my Mothers Day card that my "son" made :), big breakfast of banana pancakes then we went to a naturepark where animals roam free and you can feed them. I got bit by a goat :( but not too hard! Should've just gave up the corn! We put my son down and he crawled after a baby pig! Too cute. Temp started to drop so now we are home in PJS probably for the day! New baby gave me the mothers day gift of hot flashes, dizziness and feeling like I was going to barf,so I think its thinking about me too :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 

Seems like just the other day we were finding out we are pregnant and now we are almost half way there!! 
I am just sooo hungry today again! just polished off a 400g pack of cherry tomatoes! I think I may be fine for the next few minutes before I need to head back into the kitchen to find something else to satisfy my hunger! 
In the last 2 hours, I've had 2 deepfilled crupmets with strawberry jam, 2 banana's, apple, yoghurt, glass of squash and the cherry tom's! Could I possibly eat any more? This is getting ridiculous!! 
Anyone else as hungry?


----------



## booflebump

I'm constantly hungry SK - could quite happily nibble away all day long :haha:

xxx


----------



## skweek35

So glad I'm not the only one! I sometime land up having 2 breakfasts and 2 lunches with loads of nibbles inbetween! 

Help please - sore, warm nipple - what can I do to ease the discomfort?


----------



## Ilikecake

skweek35 said:


> So glad I'm not the only one! I sometime land up having 2 breakfasts and 2 lunches with loads of nibbles inbetween!
> 
> Help please - sore, warm nipple - what can I do to ease the discomfort?

I've brought myself some nipple cream. I've been really suffering with warm itchy nipples and they went all cracked :( other than that I've been putting ice packs on them when I'm alone :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Might try that once DF heads out to his parents later. 
Thanks for the advice, Ilikecake


----------



## bunny89

Name(just first)? Natalie
How old are you? 22
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 10/11/12
What # child is this for you? First 
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Feeling Girl
Are you finding out the gender? Yes hopefully!
How many months were you TTC? Just the one! 

:winkwink:


----------



## booflebump

Welcome to the forum bunny89 xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

:hi: bunny


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Welcome and congrats Bunny! Oh about being hungry, my LOs will come out lookin like ("you are what you eat"): chips and salsa, lasagna, sour pickles and cheese, spaghetti and meatballs, and maybe like Tylenol if this headache doesn't go away.


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome and congrats bunny!


----------



## ESwemba84

I haven't been on this thread in a week but my status needs to be updated. I went to my 12 week NT scan last Monday and baby only measured 10 weeks and there was no heartbeat. I had a D&C Thursday to finish the miscarriage. I almost was hesitant to post this here because I hate to be the bearer of negativity on an otherwise positive thread....


----------



## babyfeva

ESwemba- I'm so sorry about your loss. I hope you find some peace and join us again really soon.


----------



## Alandsa

ESwemba - I'm so sorry to hear this :( I can only imagine how you must feel :( I hope you are okay and can have some time to look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Soulshaken

ESwemba my heart aches for you :cry: We lost our first baby as well, and now i'm so comforted knowing we will see our angel baby again one day and our rainbow baby (my son) is so precious to us, he lit up our life and helped heal that horrible wound. Hope you have some time to heal and the support you need, you can always talk to us if you need to vent! :hugs:

Hope everyone who celebrates it today had a wonderful mother's day! Another doctor's appointment tomorrow but no scan :( I want another one... we might schedule our "pink or blue" 18 week ultrasound tomorrow, I wish we didn't have to pay extra to have it but otherwise we would have to wait until 22 weeks and i'm way too impatient!! :wacko:


----------



## gaiagirl

I am so sorry ESwemba84...please don't feel bad for sharing, the positivity of this thread comes from us all being supportive of one another and that is exactly what you need!

I hope you are back in the game soon with a wonderful H&H pregnancy!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bumpyyride

ESwemba84 - im so sorry for your loss...to hear a hb at 7 weeks and to then go through this must be so heartbreaking. saw ur tatoo....it is a beautiful way to remember ur LO....May God give u the strength to get through this difficult time.


----------



## daddiesgift

ESwemba84- I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Scally

Eswemba84- so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Ilikecake

I am so sorry to hear about your loss Eswemba84. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs:


----------



## colsy

:hugs: *ESwemba*, I am so sorry.:hugs: Are you coping OK? I know how hard it can be after a MC. Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## booflebump

eswemba - I'm so, so sorry :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## ESwemba84

I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words....yeah I'm doing ok. Mothers day was horrible, but here I am on the other side. Feeling hopeful this will follow with a healthy pregnancy....but also taking the time to grieve the loss of my very first baby. I am so excited for all of you. Enjoy the next several months. You all deserve all the happiness this brings.


----------



## Ilikecake

Has anybody been to an aquanatal class yet? I've got one today and i'm quite nervous :haha: I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## janna

So sorry for your loss, ESwemba... :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

..


----------



## Fish&Chips

gaiagirl said:


> I am so sorry ESwemba84...please don't feel bad for sharing, the positivity of this thread comes from us all being supportive of one another and that is exactly what you need!
> 
> I hope you are back in the game soon with a wonderful H&H pregnancy!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Couldn't have put it better :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

ESwemba - so sorry to hear the news. Big big :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

ESwemba84 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their kind words....yeah I'm doing ok. Mothers day was horrible, but here I am on the other side. Feeling hopeful this will follow with a healthy pregnancy....but also taking the time to grieve the loss of my very first baby. I am so excited for all of you. Enjoy the next several months. You all deserve all the happiness this brings.


:hugs: Thank you, and I will be keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry Eswemba :hugs: xx


----------



## booflebump

Anyone else having round ligament pain? I've got sharp, stabby pains on and off when I move - does that sound about right?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

That's it boofle!! Ditto that. Just gave up and started waddling. Lol


----------



## babyfeva

I haven't felt round ligament pains since very early pregnancy but the last 2 days I've been feeling a full feeling in my uterus. weird.


----------



## Ilikecake

WTBmyBFP said:


> That's it boofle!! Ditto that. Just gave up and started waddling. Lol

Snap :haha:


I'm so hormonal today. Everything makes me want to cry and then I get angry :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Not to bring up the whole thing again, LOL...but Dr. Sears was on The View today in case any US/Canada ladies get that program. :thumbup:


----------



## lovealittle1

gaiagirl said:


> Not to bring up the whole thing again, LOL...but Dr. Sears was on The View today in case any US/Canada ladies get that program. :thumbup:

Oh that could've have got very controversial with dr sears! Was it good?? Did he chane their narrow-minded opinions at all?


----------



## daddiesgift

I try not to watch the View..ever :) Not my cup of tea.

Not too much ligament pain this way, just when I sneeze or get out of bed too quick. Nothing like sneezing and feeling like you pulled an ovary. :haha:

I can do with out being hormonal ever again,think I suffered enough fior the last few weeks! My husband and I are actually not wanting to strangle each other anymore. My sex drive is even starting to come back! Which im sure he is happy about. I felt down early looking on my husbands computer I saw some sexy pictures he had of me and I looked like a totally different person than I do now. I dont want to fall into feeling and looking like a mom only. I feel like Ive lost myself a little :(


----------



## lovealittle1

daddiesgift said:


> I try not to watch the View..ever :) Not my cup of tea.
> 
> Not too much ligament pain this way, just when I sneeze or get out of bed too quick. Nothing like sneezing and feeling like you pulled an ovary. :haha:
> 
> I can do with out being hormonal ever again,think I suffered enough fior the last few weeks! My husband and I are actually not wanting to strangle each other anymore. My sex drive is even starting to come back! Which im sure he is happy about. I felt down early looking on my husbands computer I saw some sexy pictures he had of me and I looked like a totally different person than I do now. I dont want to fall into feeling and looking like a mom only. I feel like Ive lost myself a little :(

:hugs: Last pregnancy I felt awful. Very unattractive and frumpy so I know how you feel. By about 6 months pp all my baby weight and more had come off and I felt sexy again. This pregnancy I have ordered myself some very pretty mat clothing and am going to give my best effort to feel good about myself. Just remember that YOU are your biggest critic and most men find their pregnant wives so incredibly sexy. Try to do stuff for you. Get massages, do some yoga, go for a nice long walk, get your hair done etc etc. Once your bump becomes more noticable and you feel more pregnant your opinion might change too as right now you are most likely at that inbetween stage.


----------



## Fish&Chips

babyfeva said:


> I haven't felt round ligament pains since very early pregnancy but the last 2 days I've been feeling a full feeling in my uterus. weird.

Me too. Like I'm incredibly bloated but it's not gas.


----------



## gaiagirl

It was pretty infuriating, as most things are on that show! Daddiesgift I don't know WHY I watch it, maybe I enjoy the drama of yelling at my TV?! Lol. I should probably just stop...

It was basically him trying to clear up misconceptions and them attacking him...fun stuff!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Today I am DEFINITELY in the inbetween stage... don't look pregnant, but definitely look THICKER than normal... come on, baby bump! Pop :)


----------



## Mrs.326

CAValleygirl said:


> Today I am DEFINITELY in the inbetween stage... don't look pregnant, but definitely look THICKER than normal... come on, baby bump! Pop :)

Agreed! I'm right there with you! Over the weekend I looked "normal"... not really bloated and wore my old jeans (granted they were a little more snug than usual). And today, I'm totally bloated... I'm just ready for this belly to pop and get out of this inbetween stage!


----------



## lovealittle1

I think I am getting to the other side of the in-between stage. As long as I wear tighter fitting tops you can see my baby bump.


----------



## Ilikecake

Willing to share some bump! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_6054.JPG
File size: 121.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC_6055.JPG
File size: 104.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cridge

great bump Ilikecake! I've definitely got a bump going on, but I feel like it's all guts. I can wear my "fat pants" buttoned and zipped in the morning, but by afternoon, they either need to come off or I go unzipped for the rest of the day.

I get round ligament pain every couple of weeks for a few days or more.

I've been feeling little babes the last few days. Not so much flutters or kicks at this point, but if I lay on my back, he bulges up in the front on one side and we can push him around and play with him. I can definitely feel him move around when we do that - which is weird because with my first I just started feeling flutters at this point. DH is happy to finally see and feel that the pregnancy is real.


----------



## CAValleygirl

I am DYING to feel flutters, kicks, ANYTHING!!!!


----------



## Cridge

CAValleygirl - I started feeling flutters at 14 weeks with my son, and we were able to feel him on the outside at 17 weeks. BUT, at 14 weeks, I had to really concentrate while I was laying on my back to feel him that early. Same thing with this one. I feel more bumps than flutters, which makes me wonder, but I know it's the baby when I can push him around. :wacko: Feeling the baby makes everything so much more real!! Some people can't feel them for a few more weeks, but I hope you're able to start feeling something soon!!


----------



## babyfeva

Exactly!


----------



## gaiagirl

I have felt a few seriously suspicious flutters the past few days but not sure I'm ready to say they were 100% baby! Can't wait to be sure...hopefully only another week or so...


----------



## lovealittle1

gaiagirl said:


> I have felt a few seriously suspicious flutters the past few days but not sure I'm ready to say they were 100% baby! Can't wait to be sure...hopefully only another week or so...

^^^Same as me!

Here is my 14 week bumpage:
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks (768x1024).jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 8









14 weeks2 (768x1024).jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Looking lovely lovealittle1. 

I just plopped onto my back as I was waking, and up pops baby A (I know due to placement) solid like a little Easter egg on my lower right. And then not to be out done, baby B popped up really hard and high to my left. Lol. Baby C is chill and evidently didn't feel he needed to be a show off. This is so crazy!!! Love it!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

WTBmyBFP said:


> Looking lovely lovealittle1.
> 
> I just plopped onto my back as I was waking, and up pops baby A (I know due to placement) solid like a little Easter egg on my lower right. And then not to be out done, baby B popped up really hard and high to my left. Lol. Baby C is chill and evidently didn't feel he needed to be a show off. This is so crazy!!! Love it!!!

Triplets! Wow huge congrats!! I didn't even know!


----------



## Cridge

Triplets?! Oh wow!!! How exciting and scary all at once!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i feel like a witch for saying this but i am so jealous of everyones bumps :( i dont even have bloat!


----------



## Cridge

wishfulmom2b - with my first I didn't *really* start showing until 18 weeks or so. Bumps are very exciting, but then all of a sudden you get huge and it's hard to move around, so enjoy feeling normal for a little while longer!


----------



## ashleywalton

Yes, I'm only 15 weeks but it is my 3rd and my hips hurt already and am having to "waddle". Lol. Fun stuff! ;)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

true... i guess once i get one and i am uncomfortable i will regret all this wishing.. i just want to look pregnant!


----------



## daddiesgift

I haven't felt anything for sure yet, I think I do then its just gas :) funny how that can feel the same as baby moving. Im excited to feel baby move, with my son it did not bother me very much (keep me up at night ect.) I did not show last time till LATE. Way after 20 weeks. I went at 26 weeks to get maternity photos and was told to wait a tad longer :( but then I popped and around 30 weeks popped again and it was all down hill from there! 

I have a LONG torso so I think that helps baby have more room stretching up then popping out! I was anxious last time but like others have said once you look huge and people want to touch you and comment on how big you are you miss being a little smaller! Starting yesterday I LOOKED pregnant but I test it by laying down if its there when I lay down its a bump if not its bloat :haha:

I gained almost 2 lbs last week :( but my breasts have gotten huge again, I wake up with at least one loose from my bra.


----------



## daddiesgift

And i'll upload my bump pic friday, im lazy and only take bump pics on days I go to doctor. One more appointment till we find out gender!


----------



## bumpyyride

WTBmyBFP said:


> Looking lovely lovealittle1.
> 
> I just plopped onto my back as I was waking, and up pops baby A (I know due to placement) solid like a little Easter egg on my lower right. And then not to be out done, baby B popped up really hard and high to my left. Lol. Baby C is chill and evidently didn't feel he needed to be a show off. This is so crazy!!! Love it!!!

Triplets!!! when did that happen?!!!serious baking happening in the oven:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Ilikecake

Absolutely rubbish start to the morning. After lots of pestering from my aunt, I told my dad I was pregnant. His response was "and..."
I should of expected it but still :cry:


----------



## booflebump

Aww hun, that's not the nicest reaction :hugs: is that normal for him? Xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Wow what a nice daddy :( :hugs: I know it doesnt mean much since we dont really know each other but Im really excited and happy for you! :winkwink:


----------



## Ilikecake

booflebump said:


> Aww hun, that's not the nicest reaction :hugs: is that normal for him? Xxx

Pretty normal which is why I wasn't surprised. He hasnt seen my little boy once. His response was, I don't care, when I told him I'd had him.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Sorry ilikecake, maybe your dad and my monster in law should be friends. :hugs: I'm overjoyed for you and your LOs!!!


----------



## Coleey

Aw hun :hugs: I'm so sorry. He's the one missing out on his lovely daughter and three lovely grandbabies xx


----------



## sharonfruit

IlikeCake, I hate when family members pressure you into telling people and then you get a shitty response. Its happened to me and I've wanted to hit the person and say 'You wondered why I didnt want to tell them :grr:'


----------



## colsy

*Ilikecake*, :hugs: It feels crap, doesn't it? TBH, my mum's response wasn't a great deal better ("well, well"), and she sees us and our LO on semi-amicable terms.


----------



## lovealittle1

Ilikecake-:hugs: that's just too bad. His loss. I have not seem or spoken to m mother in years and she has never met my son. It's truley their loss and one day when they are old and grey they will regret it and it will be too late.


----------



## CAValleygirl

I'm sorry about your dads reaction :(

And triplets?! How did I not even know someone here was having triplets! I wanna see THAT baby bump!!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahah. It's in my triplet pregnancy journal (page 5 for most recent) and under "twin bumps" since not that many trips.


----------



## bubblej23

i felt my baby move for the first time yesterday on my birthday couldnt of asked for a better present :D


----------



## daddiesgift

Um yeah, think I would have a heart attack if we were having triplets. Maybe cause we already have one and I know all about pregnancy and birth and that first month or two Id faint. :haha: My husband has twins in his family (his dad is a triplet) and this time my husband kept joking we would have twins at doctors first appointment and I felt like barfing. Better to get them out of the way all at once though! You wont have to have anymore :winkwink: 

Im now facing having this baby alone and raising it alone till a few months old, just like I did with my son. Ugh what a nightmare. I guess we can just hope and pray for the best.


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - is your dh due to be deployed? :cry: Do you have family close by to help?!

bubblej - happy birthday :cake: and congrats on feeling baby move!! That IS a great birthday present!!

wtbmybfp - your bump looks great! I wouldn't guess you're having triplets... yet. :winkwink:


----------



## daddiesgift

Ugh its a cluster f*ck really! We are in Germany now due back in America in July where we will go live in Arizona. My husband just returned from a year deployment December, when our son was almost 4 months old . The unit he is going to in AZ is currently deployed till January so they said prepare for him to deploy once we get there. So I just pray it doesnt happen. Not looking forward to doing the whole pregnancy, newborn thing alone again. 

Most my family is in Arkansas/Missouri. Not sure what i'll do. My siblings have children of their own to care for and my mother and I aren't that close to have her come help.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Too bad you won't be back to NV instead of AZ, though I'm not sure if I'd be help or just a lot more baby worry. Lol. :hugs: Military life, something else, isn't it?


----------



## Mrs.326

I completely missed that someone on our board is having *TRIPLETS*! Wow, WTBmyBFP!! Congrats :) Love the bump pictures!


----------



## skweek35

WTBmyBFP - wow!! triplets!! hope you get all the help you will need after they arrive! A friend of mine had triplets 4 years ago and had a nursery nurse helping her 3 times a week to start off with. 

AFM - finally have my 16 week midwife appointment - 31st May is the next midwife appointment. According to my dates I will be just over 17 weeks but according to the scan dates I will be just short of 18 weeks. Just over 2 weeks to my next appointment


----------



## sharonfruit

Triplets! How exciting - what a treat!!

I'm dying to feel some movement!!! When I listen with the doppler sometimes baby is going mad in there kicking about but I have yet to feel anything :(

Re appointments I have a midwife next Tues - the 22nd, and then my 20 week scan is booked for the 21st June xx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Whew. NT scan done! I'm sooooo happy it went well. I'm shocked with all the extra belly I have now that I've only put on two pounds. Craaaaazy!!


----------



## pinkribbon

I had my 12 week scan yesterday and was put forward, so my new due date is 18th November :flow:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hey guys. i took an hr nap earlier tonight (probable only slept for like 30 minutes of it though) and when i woke up i had extreme blurry vision in my left eye. i thought my glasses were dirty but it was my eye. i was having troubling reading and couldnt watch tv. it was bad. no pain.

lasted 2 hours, slowly got better after 1.5 hours. it has never happened before to me. should i be concerned?


----------



## gaiagirl

I've heard that the increase in blood volume can cause vision distortion, but I'd definitely mention it to your doctor. Have you had your blood pressure taken recently? High BP can be dangerous...

If it is just the one time I don't think there's probably anything to worry about but eyes are so important...not worth the risk!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks, my appointment is another 3 weeks away.. should i ring them before that? or just wait and see if it happens again?


----------



## Cridge

If it were just a few minutes after you woke up, I might not be worried about it unless it happened again. But the fact that it lasted for a couple of hours.... I would call - especially if it happens again!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah if it wasnt for the nap i'd be more worried... i'll see if it happens again


----------



## daddiesgift

Id probably wait to see if it happens again but either way bring it up at your next doctors appointment. Our bodies really do crazy things while we are pregnant!


----------



## Soulshaken

wishfulmom2b said:


> hey guys. i took an hr nap earlier tonight (probable only slept for like 30 minutes of it though) and when i woke up i had extreme blurry vision in my left eye. i thought my glasses were dirty but it was my eye. i was having troubling reading and couldnt watch tv. it was bad. no pain.
> 
> lasted 2 hours, slowly got better after 1.5 hours. it has never happened before to me. should i be concerned?

Definitely not trying to sound dramatic but vision changes in pregnancy a lot of times can mean changes in blood pressure and high bp is very dangerous to mommy and baby (im a nurse so maybe im over protective haha) but i would at least call in and talk to a doctor about it! :)


----------



## morri

I don#t mind either way. I also have no vibes or anything, Could be both .


----------



## Ilikecake

Thanks for all the kind words yesterday ladies. Silly hormones made me a lot more upset than I should of been.

I hope you are all well :hugs:

The twinnies are definetly starting to make their presense known now. I love feeling them moving around.


----------



## Ilikecake

morri said:


> I don#t mind either way. I also have no vibes or anything, Could be both .

Happy 14 weeks!


----------



## mellllly

Just popping back to say hi!!!


----------



## booflebump

Have no patience so have changed date of my gender scan to Saturday - eeeeep! :dance:


----------



## Ilikecake

Hi Melllly :hi:



booflebump said:


> Have no patience so have changed date of my gender scan to Saturday - eeeeep! :dance:

You're worse than me :haha: Although tbf if I could talk oh into a private scan then I would.

I'm dying to know the flavours!


----------



## morri

Thanks :) My next scan is in a week.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I think I got a sneak peak of two girls, and the third I have no idea. But it is still quite early for me, so we shall see.


----------



## Ilikecake

WTBmyBFP said:


> I think I got a sneak peak of two girls, and the third I have no idea. But it is still quite early for me, so we shall see.

Aww :cloud9: I can't wait to see how big your bump gets :haha:


----------



## colsy

wishfulmom2b said:


> hey guys. i took an hr nap earlier tonight (probable only slept for like 30 minutes of it though) and when i woke up i had extreme blurry vision in my left eye. i thought my glasses were dirty but it was my eye. i was having troubling reading and couldnt watch tv. it was bad. no pain.
> 
> lasted 2 hours, slowly got better after 1.5 hours. it has never happened before to me. should i be concerned?

I had exactly the same thing a few weeks ago after a daytime nap. It went after a while and I forgot all about it. I know that it's recommended you don't get new glasses or lenses during preg because your vision can be altered temporarily, so for me I just assumed it was my eyesight doing weirdo preg things. Have a chat with a doc or optician though if you're concerned.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies. Just back from my NT scan. Baby is measuring slightly ahead so new due date is 19th November.. but ... get ready for a moan...!!..

So we arrive 30 mins early and there is no where to park. I drove around for 20 mins before my dh said I should go ahead and he will try and part in the shopping centre car park instead. I get to the maternity unit and tell them why my dh is delayed but this means nothing so get seen straight away so he missed most of it. 

Then I nearly pee myself as the sonographer was so rough with me and then get told that the baby wasn't lying correctly so to go to the loo and see if that works. It doesn't so they tell me they can't do the scan and it will have to be done 'the old fashioned way'. We asked what this was and was given no information but was told to call my mw.

She told me they should have offered a re-scan so phoned to complain but is told it's the Bucks policy to only offer one scan. So if I want the test I have to wait until between 16-20 weeks to have a blood test which is apparently only 70% accurate.

Fuming and upset.

We were given one rubbish photo despite asking and paying for two (although we did get a refund).


----------



## colsy

Oh F&C, that doesn't sound good. Having just gone through my NT experience last week, I can only think how much worse it would be to have to go through it all when you're 20 weeks pg. I have no idea (and am not asking, because it's very personal) of your reasons for having the NT scan, or what you would do with the results, but if one of your choices was to terminate, then doing that at 20+ weeks rather than at 14 weeks would I imagine be much harder for you, both physically and mentally. I can appreciate that they couldn't get a reading today - after all, you can't FORCE the baby to get into the right position! - but I am really quite surprised that they won't let you come back for another scan in a day or so.

Would you consider going private to have the NT scan done? We did this with our son because at that point the NT wasn't offered at our NHS hospital. There was nothing to choose between the way the scans were done etc, but what was good with the private hospital was the fact that the consultant phoned within 48 hours with the results, whether they were good or bad.

:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Colsy. To be honest I just don't know how I would react if the results were bad. At this stage I would imagine going through with the pregnancy whatever happened but like you say I think at 20 weeks the option would be taken away from me as I remember feeling full on kicks etc at that point so there is no way I would be able to take any action.

I've been looking at costs and the cheapest I can find near us is £80 and I just don't think we can afford it. More to the point I don't think I could persuade my dh. I don't have much time either as it will need to be done before the weekend. :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

And also if the results are only 70% accurate I don't think I would want to risk anything more invasive to find out.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi ladies. Just back from my NT scan. Baby is measuring slightly ahead so new due date is 19th November.. but ... get ready for a moan...!!..
> 
> So we arrive 30 mins early and there is no where to park. I drove around for 20 mins before my dh said I should go ahead and he will try and part in the shopping centre car park instead. I get to the maternity unit and tell them why my dh is delayed but this means nothing so get seen straight away so he missed most of it.
> 
> Then I nearly pee myself as the sonographer was so rough with me and then get told that the baby wasn't lying correctly so to go to the loo and see if that works. It doesn't so they tell me they can't do the scan and it will have to be done 'the old fashioned way'. We asked what this was and was given no information but was told to call my mw.
> 
> She told me they should have offered a re-scan so phoned to complain but is told it's the Bucks policy to only offer one scan. So if I want the test I have to wait until between 16-20 weeks to have a blood test which is apparently only 70% accurate.
> 
> Fuming and upset.
> 
> We were given one rubbish photo despite asking and paying for two (although we did get a refund).

That's really upsetting! I would definitely try to get back in this week.


----------



## daddiesgift

Fish&Chips- WOW I would not be happy! Im sorry you had to go through that. I also wonder what "old fashion" way means?? Its so odd they could not see because of how baby was laying? Im sure if they tried harder they would have seen what they needed to. I go to the ob every 2-3 weeks, same as with my son and never once have they said they could not see cause of how baby was laying.


----------



## Fish&Chips

It was lying on it's head front on. I expected to at least have been told to go walk about and eat something and for them to try again in half an hour. I guess I'm just disappointed and angry at the lack of effort made / information given.

Just had a chat with my dh and he doesn't understand why I'm upset and has told me to basically deal with it.

I guess I am wallowing in self pity a bit but I just really wanted that letter which says the chances are all will be ok.


----------



## daddiesgift

No! You have a right to be upset. They did not treat you very well and Im sure you were excited for this appointment and wanted TWO nice pictures of your baby. As well as know for sure that baby is doing just fine. I dont think men get it sometimes,or anyone thats not pregnant really, how much appointments like this mean to us. You think people who do it all day would have known that and tried a little harder. 

Even though we have decided if something was wrong with baby we would still have baby but that doesnt mean I dont want to know. I think knowing ahead of time is better than finding out at birth. You have time to come to terms with it and try and find support for it and ways to help whatever the problem may be.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Ilikecake

Big :hugs: fish&chips. I can't believe they didn't offer to re scan or tell you to come back in 20 minutes. Do you have another hospital close? Maybe the midwife could refer you there just for your NT


----------



## lovealittle1

Sorry that happened fish&chips. We don't have that test here but I did go for a private scan at 12 weeks and remembered from last time to pack some oj. The exact same thing happened. Baby was asleep face down and as soon as I sipped the oj and layed back down baby flipped over and was awake. I know this info does not help you now but maybe it will help some others (assuming they can stomach oj):hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

I'm sorry Fish&chips, they suck!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Have had some time to digest it and am feeling much more positive. What will be will be xx


----------



## Coleey

Big hugs hun :hugs: I can't believe they treated you like that!

They don't give you a scan at 12 weeks here and you just get a big one at 18 weeks xx


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: Fish&Chips :hugs:

The blanket offering of the NT scan is a fairly new thing - within the last 5 years anyway. Before, it was only offered in certain areas or had to be paid for privately. The 16 week bloods were the standard test, and gave you a risk factor for spina bifida and downs syndrome, followed by the 20 week anomaly scan. I know it doesn't really help when you are prepared and wanting a particular test, and then the sonographer proves to be obstructive, but try not to worry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Alandsa

just a quick update - had my scan at 13 weeks and they put me forward by two days! so my due date is now 19th Nov :)

all went well, baby was being very wriggly and not staying in the position to be measured. we saw him or her holding their hands together, having hiccups and putting their hand to their face, and pushing off the wall and sliding back down again :D

had the NT scan and all measured normal, DH noticed it said 1mm, just waiting for blood results in another two days

all stretched out
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400045&amp;d=1337190883

with hand up at face having hiccups!!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400047&amp;d=1337190889

camera shy lol
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=400049&amp;d=1337190896


----------



## Mrs.326

We have our NT tomorrow morning... nervous and excited... Looking forward to seeing the baby, but hoping & praying everything is okay.


----------



## booflebump

Aww, hello little baby :kiss:

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Mrs!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here's the one pic we did get...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMAG0223.jpg

Sorry for the moan. Think it's out my system now!! You are all very supportive. xx


----------



## morri

I didn't take an NT scan myself. I have my regular growth scan next week.


----------



## charlie15

Sorry you had such a bad 1st scan and it's meant to be such a great moment afterwards.That's a bit pants really, i would have thought that he would have asked you to go for a walk at the least to see if baby moved or woke up!


----------



## Alandsa

Sorry Fish&Chips, I just read your post. I hope me posting my scan pics wasn't insensitive given you are feeling worried after your scan :hugs:

Good luck for your follow up appt


----------



## Cridge

:hugs: Fish&Chips! What a disappointment!

Alandsa - great pics!!

Booflebump - how exciting you're getting your gender scan on Saturday!! Any guesses? I have my official scan next Friday at 15w6d ... I too was way too anxious to even wait through the weekend so I was a full 16w. :blush: It can't come soon enough, although we're pretty confident already that it's a boy based on what we saw at 13w4d.


----------



## booflebump

I have thought girl from the start - but now I am firmly in the boy camp.....we will soon know :dance:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Alandsa you're very sweet. I'm fine honestly now I've had a bit of time. Xx


----------



## CAValleygirl

I have had a pretty seamless, painfree pregnancy, but today I have been feeling a lot of lower abdomen pressure and pain that can even be felt "down there" as well. Does anyone have any experience with this? At first, I thought I was just full from lunch or it was gas but it's lower than gas pains are and it HURTS! I just called the doctor but until he calls me back I was hoping I could get some feedback...?


----------



## Cridge

I don't think you need to be too worried. Our bodies are going through some major changes and it's pretty normal to feel aches and pains - especially in that area. I would say if it doesn't go away it might be something to look into, but it sounds pretty normal to me. Let us know what the doc says!


----------



## Family

Hi Ladies!! I am Rosie!! I was in the Jun 2013, then in the dec 2012 and now here! I am having twins!!!
Here is my bump:
At 12 weeks:

From Rosie


----------



## wishfulmom2b

CAvalleygirl is it round ligament pain?? i have same thing that your describing and the dr said completely normal.. as long as its not sharp really painful, take your breath away pain then you it is normal. esp. pressure as we are growing.. things should feel heavy down there... hope this helps ease your mind..


----------



## daddiesgift

Hi Rosie! 

Nice scan pics ladies! Tomorrow is our appointment! Not our gender scan..booo but that should be the very next appointment since Im seen every 2-3 weeks. Excited about tomorrow so I can take a look and see what I "feel" it is. Plus Im taking my husband who has asked at EVERY appointment what the sex is :haha: so maybe they can give us a hint tomorrow. At 13 weeks we knew my son was a boy. Today can not go by fast enough!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i was told at 11w6d most likely a boy.. should i trust... i felt like it was way too early?


----------



## CAValleygirl

My dr. seemed to think all was normal. After sitting down for a while the pain went away and I heard the heartbeat tonight on the Doppler so I'm assuming all is good. Thanks for your concern!!


----------



## daddiesgift

wishfulmom2b said:


> i was told at 11w6d most likely a boy.. should i trust... i felt like it was way too early?

I would not go out and buy anything yet. It is still early but it is possible, I would not have that be the last word though. At 13 weeks I know I saw a penis and my doctor said looked like it but not to go out and go crazy getting boy stuff quite yet. Then at 16 weeks and on it was confirmed boy :) I think the best bet would be to wait till 16 weeks at the earliest. But the doctors see genders everyday and know what to look for :shrug: so you think they would know! I think its easier to tell boy earlier too since the floating bits :haha:


----------



## Family

whos due date has changed more the once cause mine has?!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Random advice: if you get the okay from your doctor, GO SWIMMING!!! It is pretty much the best thing that has ever existed. Hahha. Okay. Done. Sorry.


----------



## Ilikecake

WTBmyBFP said:


> Random advice: if you get the okay from your doctor, GO SWIMMING!!! It is pretty much the best thing that has ever existed. Hahha. Okay. Done. Sorry.

I've started going to aquanatal. I love it. I'm a water baby anyway though. Id spend all day in the pool if I could :haha:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahha. Me too!! I'd say half of my childhood memories were in or at the pool. And it is making me not mind the pressure on my pelvis. It's like the stretching out and removing of the extra weight is firming up everything so I can carry the LOs a little better every day. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Ilikecake

WTBmyBFP said:


> Hahha. Me too!! I'd say half of my childhood memories were in or at the pool. And it is making me not mind the pressure on my pelvis. It's like the stretching out and removing of the extra weight is firming up everything so I can carry the LOs a little better every day. Glad I'm not the only one!

If definetly does help with the pressure. How are you finding things so far? Hopefully the gummy bears aren't making you too uncomfortable.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Now that I've started the swimming it's great. Had some rough pain last week but now it's just occasionally uncomfortable (like when I first sit in my car). How about you?


----------



## booflebump

No wonder I had stretching pains :rofl: Hello belly!

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNTE3LTAwODI1LmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## daddiesgift

Nice bumps ladies! Ill upload mine tomorrow once I wake up, today Ive eaten too much and this bump is predominately food :haha:

I really enjoyed swimming with my son too! It was a nice little work out but also relaxing. I would tread the pool with the little water weights they offered so I could get some arm work in there. It got odd the bigger I got trying to swim, you are weightless but baby is not so I kind of felt like I was being weighed down when I was swimming, then afterward I would feel sick? This time I bought a cute swim suit (not maternity but it will sub as one well) and plan on going to the pool more this summer and taking my son. He loves it!


----------



## booflebump

Had to change my 20 week scan date due to Mr Boofs starting new job - it's now on the 20th xxx


----------



## bbygurl719

Family when is ur EDD so i can add u to the front?


----------



## CAValleygirl

Such a cute bump, boofle!!


----------



## bbygurl719

all updated on front page and famil i put u down as nov 28th as i tink i remember seeing u say hat in the dec thread!!


----------



## Ilikecake

Just back from my midwife appointment. Went reasonably well. Got to hear the twinnies heartbeats. Baby 1 was co-operative and stayed nice and still where as 2 kept hiding and wouldn't stay still long enough.

My wee is being sent off too be tested as it had +++ (can't remember what they're called). My blood pressure was a little low and i've been put on iron tablets as that's low too.

Got my GTT booked for July 30th and my next midwife appointment is July 19th.


----------



## silver_penny

If it was sent off for testing, it was probably positive for leukocytes. They'll probably be testing for an infection. :thumbup:


----------



## bbygurl719

ilikecake ur nxt appt is on my bday lol


----------



## daddiesgift

Ilikecake, thats great your appointment went well! Seems there is a couple gals having twins or triplets on here. How exciting! Are your twins going to be identical? (having a brain fart on what thats called lol).

My scan is tomorrow! Im pretty excited its at 1:00 which might as well be at midnight :haha: I like them first thing in the morning so I do not have to wait all day to go. Cant wait to see how baby is doing, how big its gotten and what "feeling" I have now towards Gender.

Has anyone picked out names already?


----------



## daddiesgift

Silver_Penny, where are you located at in Arizona? Im suppose to be moving there Julyish :)


----------



## Cridge

wishfulmom2b - 11 weeks is a bit early to tell gender, but if you have a good tech that knows what to look for, they say they can tell with about 80% certainty at that point. Boys and girls looks very similar at 11 weeks, so they're really looking for the phallic angle - not a penis or lack thereof. At 12 weeks, the percentage goes up, and again up to 90-95% at 13 weeks. If baby is cooperating, they should be able to tell near 100% at 16 weeks. 

That being said, my sister was told her little girl was 100% boy at her 20 week u/s. She was quite swollen at that point so they didn't find out it was a girl til birth. Luckily, their older daughter insisted that it was a girl the entire time, so they were quite relieved that it actually was a girl.


----------



## Mrs.326

Here's our baby :) (s)he was super comfy and sleeping the whole time. Had the hiccups for a bit :) apparently likes to sleep with its hands right by its face. So in love :cloud9: 

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/3a11d2f9.jpg


----------



## Cridge

Cute baby Mrs!! I'm guessing girl! :winkwink:


----------



## booflebump

Aww, hello little baby - I'd say girl too!

xxx


----------



## Ilikecake

:hi: little baby. I reckon girl too :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

How cute is your baby!


----------



## Coleey

Awww, lovely scans and bumps ladies :) xx


----------



## babyfeva

daddiesgift- I also have an appt tomorrow for my NT scan. So nervous!


----------



## Ilikecake

Good luck for scans tomorrow girlies :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Awww cute scan! Good luck with the scan tomorrow ladies. xx


----------



## ashleywalton

So, I've been having lots of hip and groin pain and little pains in my stomach. My doctor isn't in so I had to call a different doctor, who said that I am just fine. Luckily, my husbands aunt is a sonographer and she is going to do an ultrasound on Saturday to give us the peace of mind that we need right now. I have not had any ultrasound or anything with this baby yet so I am ready to see little baby!:)


----------



## Family

bbygurl719 said:


> Family when is ur EDD so i can add u to the front?

My due date is 28/11/12!


----------



## Family

daddiesgift said:


> Has anyone picked out names already?

I have!!!!!
But may have to change the names!!


----------



## corgankidd

I was wondering if we November mommies had a nickname - glad to see we are the sparklers :)

Name: Nicia (neecha)
How old are you? 28
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? Nov. 13 - 12 week scan
What # child is this for you? first!
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?  I know I am carrying a boy - found out a couple days ago at an emergency scan :)
Are you finding out the gender? yes
How many months were you TTC? not consistently but 11 months+


----------



## Family

How is finding out the gender of there bub(s)!!?
I will!


----------



## ashleywalton

Yes, we have names picked out as well! Does anyone else?


----------



## sharonfruit

Okay I've picked out names - Trey for a boy and Katiya for a girl, were not finding out the sex xxx


----------



## Family

I took a photo of my bump this morning for you girls!

Off to my scan now by back on at about 10:30am (south australian time)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Sooooo. Two or three, family?


----------



## Family

WTBmyBFP said:


> Sooooo. Two or three, family?

THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! SO happy right now :D :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :flower::flower::flower::blush::blush::winkwink::winkwink::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:kiss::kiss::kiss::lol::lol::lol::lol::p:p:p:p:headspin::headspin::headspin::friends::friends: :dance::dance::dance::bodyb::yellow::yellow::yellow::cloud9::cloud9: And I have been moved to 20th of novmber 2012!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Wow congrats family :happydance: that is so wonderful!!

Just want to say that there should be 4 angels. Ginny (edd nov 6) lost her bean around 11 weeks. :cry:


----------



## morri

Same for me , I grew up at a swimming club from ages 5 to 15years old. Our club had a big natural lake to call his own including a beach and diving towers :D

and Family Triplets that amazing, thats going to be one busy family soon, you are looking far more ahead than 12 weeks too .


----------



## daddiesgift

Family-WOW triplets! Congrats! How did that happen?? Seems a lot of ladies on here are having multiples! 

Babyfeva- good luck at your scan! Im not too nervous at all just excited! My husband thinks we will find out sex today I keep telling him not to get his hopes up! At 13 weeks they said my son was probably a boy but not to go crazy buying boy stuff. Maybe they will say same today! (boy or girl)

We picked out our names fairly early. Since we can never really agree we picked out names we both liked,then seperated by gender, cut them out and put them in a hat and let my son draw them out! So he got to "pick" them :) 

For a boy we will have Lucas Aidan and for a girl we will have (spelling of both girl names will probably change) Madalyn Annelise


----------



## Family

daddiesgift said:


> Family-WOW triplets! Congrats! How did that happen?? Seems a lot of ladies on here are having multiples!

I think that one of the triplets was hinding at my other scans! :)


----------



## Coleey

Lovealittle1 - :hugs:

Wow! Congratulations Family! :D xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Here's my bump pic from a few minutes ago :thumbup: The 2nd picture is zoomed in. I can say Im bigger this time around then last time thats for sure! For some reason I have to upload the pics from paint since it always says file too large when I just try to do the regular photo?:wacko:

Three hours till my appointment! Im getting pretty excited, though a waive of sleepiness has hit me. Maybe I can get the little man to snooze with me before hand, make time go by faster! Baby pics later!
 



Attached Files:







bump12w5d.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bugaboobaby

I can't believe this will be my last week as a first tri'er!! I seem to have alot of anxiety about going to my next appt on the 31st and finding out something is wrong:( I hope everything is ok though. i saw baby about 12 days about bouncing around on the scan, so i think all is fine. anyone else feel this kind of anxiety?:blush:

I am totally looking forward to getting a real bump and feeling movement soon. This is my third and I am fairly sure I have felt a few little flutters when i had a full blader the last week:):happydance::happydance:

how is everyone else?


----------



## ashleywalton

bugaboobaby said:


> I can't believe this will be my last week as a first tri'er!! I seem to have alot of anxiety about going to my next appt on the 31st and finding out something is wrong:( I hope everything is ok though. i saw baby about 12 days about bouncing around on the scan, so i think all is fine. anyone else feel this kind of anxiety?:blush:
> 
> I am totally looking forward to getting a real bump and feeling movement soon. This is my third and I am fairly sure I have felt a few little flutters when i had a full blader the last week:):happydance::happydance:
> 
> how is everyone else?

I'm super anxious and am way more paranoid this time around than I was with my girls. I'm sure it is because I had a miscarriage in between them and this pregnancy. Good luck honey, I hope everything will be just fine. I also have my next appt on the 31st. I haven't heard heartbeat or had an ultrasound yet so I'm really paranoid. I've been having some pain and tomorrow morning we are going to see my husbands aunt to do an ultrasound to make sure everything is okay. So, I will hopefully feel better after seeing the little one! :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

I ended up having to go to the midwife today for a yeast infection and they werent going to listen to babys heart, but i told them i was a little worried, so they did for my peace of mind. healthy heart rate of 148:) feeling really good right now:) It was my first time hearing my little beans heart, and it was beautiful!!!:cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammytoerin

Hey!! Just found this thread now :) I'm Laura and I'm 28. We already have a daughter, and she's going to be a big sister in November :) Baby is due on the 23rd!! We're so excited!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0374 (800x533).jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Family

mammytoerin said:


> Hey!! Just found this thread now :) I'm Laura and I'm 28. We already have a daughter, and she's going to be a big sister in November :) Baby is due on the 23rd!! We're so excited!!

Welcome and congrats! :D


----------



## janna

mammytoerin said:


> Hey!! Just found this thread now :) I'm Laura and I'm 28. We already have a daughter, and she's going to be a big sister in November :) Baby is due on the 23rd!! We're so excited!!

Welcome! I also have a daughter (14 months) that is going to be a big sister on Nov.23rd! Well, that's my due date anyways...


----------



## babyfeva

My 12 week scan today!


----------



## always_xo

Name(just first)? Kerri
How old are you? 19
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 18th.. LMP
What # child is this for you? My first!
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? I'm thinking a boy..
Are you finding out the gender? Yes! I find out June 2nd!
How many months were you TTC? Wasn't trying! Was actually on birth control. Don't know how it happened, but it did... OH and I are overjoyed. :)

Hope all of you are doing well! I'm just trying to wait patiently for my gender scan on June 2nd.. hoping to feel some flutters soon too! I'm a little too impatient I guess. :(


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have had the same headache for 13 hours and its getting old. pain behind my right eye and back of my right head. its terrible!


----------



## Family

wishfulmom2b said:


> i have had the same headache for 13 hours and its getting old. pain behind my right eye and back of my right head. its terrible!

Hopen it gets better!


----------



## daddiesgift

I get those head aches all the time :( I just take tylenol and it usually makes me feel better. 

My appointment yesterday went okay. Baby was negative for the downs test and growing at a good rate, having no other problems. Baby was sleeping whole time and doctor could not get it in a good position. She tried seeing vaginally and on my stomach and we did not get to see much :nope: We did see it sucking its thumb and kicking its legs. Wanted to try and get a nub shot or anything but we were unable to get any scan pictures. And she was unable to get a good look at what the sex may be. Next appointment is June 8th and we should be able to see then if baby is in right position!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i get them a lot too.. usually a nap, ice over my eye and meds help within 5 or so hours but this one is major. it seemed to have gotten worse after laying down..


----------



## cookiecream

Hey! My name's Annie (Joanne) and i'm due on Nov 21 :thumb up: I've got 2 little kids already, Tempest and Josh aged 5 and 3.


----------



## Family

cookiecream said:


> Hey! My name's Annie (Joanne) and i'm due on Nov 21 :thumb up: I've got 2 little kids already, Tempest and Josh aged 5 and 3.

Welcome


----------



## lovealittle1

*edited by moderator*


----------



## booflebump

We had our gender scan today and we are on team......................blue!!!!

Our gorgeous boy

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNTE5LTAwODQyLmpwZw-2.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNTE5LTAwODM4LmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## Sal85

Congratulations!!! Can't believe we all getting to the that point, time has flown!! X


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats on the boy! 

Cant wait for our turn to find out, hopefully June 8th!


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Boofle!!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats!


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats on the boy boofle!!! 

We found out today we are TEAM PINK once again!!!


----------



## booflebump

Aww congrats Ashley - fab news :dance: 

How are we all this morning?

xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Im doing okay. Hot flash central! Most the time this pregnancy I feel freezing but today I have been getting sweats here and there. Also feeling dizzy :( not a good sign at 13 weeks! Went and bought luggage for our upcoming move and made me excited to redo my sons room and new babies room at our new house! Cant wait to find out sex and buy stuff!!

My husband has been all over me today, he even said "your glowing" ummm am I really glowing or is it the grease that is making me shiny :haha: I have horrible acne this week and washing my hair everyday still leaves it looking very greasy.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Well last night I started reading back on all the action I missed this week, and sorry, but I fell asleep - it was almost 10pm! :blush: 

I am so jealous of all the gorgeous bumps - my belly just looks fatter than usual! (feeling really fat today!!) 
Congrats to all those who have found out which team they're on! I have to wait another 5 weeks to find out! boohoo Yup my next scan is apparently only at about 21 weeks! 

We are just back from the Kent baby and toddler show - as far as bumps go there - wasnt much really. Suppose I will have to wait for the big london show in Oct. Just dont know if I will be up to walking around such a big show that late in my pregnancy. 
Does anyone know of other baby/bump shows in the South East?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Feeling emotional but good. Going in for a 2d private scan tomorrow and then DH and I are off to (hopefully) buy a van (Oy! Big step). In other news my bump popped and I feel huge. I posted it in my journal, but will do a proper bump picture tomorrow. Fun fun


----------



## daddiesgift

after intercourse today I have been having some bright pink blood spotting with a little bit of cramping. Should I be concerned or.. never really had this problem before since my husband was deployed last pregnancy. Its not really a lot but there when I wipe and on pantie liner :(


----------



## skweek35

Daddiesgift - its nothing to worry about. You, or should I say he, has must likely just been up against your cervix a little too hard. It often happens to me. I just have to remind him to go gently these days. 
My MW said that if the pinkie spotting doesnt stop within about 24 hours then to call her. 

Family - Congrats on the triplets!! WOW - so triplets make it 7!?? you are really going to have your hands full!! 
Are yours natural triplets? I hope you dont mind me asking.


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks! I was really freaking out for a second! We did not really have rough sex but a little more intense then usual :blush: Ill for sure call doctor if its not gone by tomorrow. After sex I always have what feels like contractions for a little bit just never bled before.


----------



## skweek35

:hugs: Yup the contractions are just the muscles returning to normal. Orgasms are little contractions so after an orgasm the muscles in that area need to return to normal. :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I might end up posting twice as my last one isn't currently showing... 

Wow a blue and a pink! Yey! I've got to wait until the 2nd July to find out as that's my 20 week scan. Very exciting. X


----------



## babyfeva

Hi all!

We bd'd last night and I had slight cramping too but it went away. Bding was a little uncomfortable. I'm just happy we're doing it b/c DH has kind of been cautious about "hurting the baby" even though I explain that it doesn't. As far as glow- I don't have one :(. I was actually doing my makeup and staring into the mirror thinking wow, "you look horrible". All of a sudden i look like a teenager with zits all over my forehead and my face looks pale! Also, i've noticed that my nails are peeling. Ugh- this baby is taking away my nutrients and youth. Oh well- all worth it... right? :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Congrats on a boy, Boofle and a girl, Ashley!

4 more days until my gender scan! Super excited...


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. I still am trying to wrap my head around the fact that I am going to have 3 girls all ages 4 and under. It is going to get crazy in the teenage years...aahhhh!! hahaha ;)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

@Cavelleygirl you were told they think boy at your NT scan right? me too so i am anxious to hear what they say to you in 4 days.. i am convinced its a boy for myself but dont want to buy things yet.. i find out next week.

anyone have pain when they laugh? mines pretty bad but only on the right side.


----------



## CAValleygirl

wishfulmom2b said:


> @Cavelleygirl you were told they think boy at your NT scan right? me too so i am anxious to hear what they say to you in 4 days.. i am convinced its a boy for myself but dont want to buy things yet.. i find out next week.
> 
> anyone have pain when they laugh? mines pretty bad but only on the right side.

Yes I'm 90 percent sure it's a by, but still excited to know for sure and see baby again!!!


----------



## daddiesgift

babyfeva said:


> Hi all!
> 
> We bd'd last night and I had slight cramping too but it went away. Bding was a little uncomfortable. I'm just happy we're doing it b/c DH has kind of been cautious about "hurting the baby" even though I explain that it doesn't. As far as glow- I don't have one :(. I was actually doing my makeup and staring into the mirror thinking wow, "you look horrible". All of a sudden i look like a teenager with zits all over my forehead and my face looks pale! Also, i've noticed that my nails are peeling. Ugh- this baby is taking away my nutrients and youth. Oh well- all worth it... right? :)

At least it does not last forever! My acne is HORRIBLE. When I would normally get a zit it would just be small and red, go away in a day or two now its full blown all over my face HUGE nasty lasting weeks zits!! Make up does not even help. :nope: 

My breasts are super SORE, not really my nipples they are just dry and cracked, but my breasts in general are just sore. Weighed in this morning and almost lost a pound since last monday. So pretty much im my starting weight lol been bouncing back and forth between this one pound. So I guess Im not showing yet and it really is bloat. But after I had my son and worked out a lot my stomach was flatter and tighter but when I ate big meals or it was that time of the month I went back to looking 5 months pregnant, Guess I did not give my body time to actually bounce back so now I look pregnant just from my former stretched outness! I was telling my husband I hope that this time the new baby just uses my old stretch marks instead of making new ones :haha: Last time I only got about 3 on each hip and thats it but boy are they big and deep!


----------



## charlie15

Curious to see what peeps are having, we are remaining team yellow, or at least will try to at the 20 wk scan!! I'm convinced we're having a girl though from my 12 week scan!

4 teenage girls...wowser!! 

Had my 16 wk appt today, all good, heard babies HB, took a while as baby is a wriggler, think I may have even felt some movement yesterday :) whatever it was was different to anything I've felt before!


----------



## Mrs.326

Whew! Just returning to the boards after a few days off (was in NY for a few days) and there has been so much going on! Congratulations to *Boofle *& *Ashley *on the baby boy & baby girl!! That's so great :) 

Also, the bumps are looking great :) I have what I like to call "random bump" these days - sometimes it's out in all it's glory, and other days you can't even tell! 

Good luck to all of those that have scans coming up! Can't wait to hear what everyone else is having... After hearing about all of the early gender scans, I have been looking into getting one at 16 weeks (so, just 3 weeks to go!), but I have found that a lot of places around us only do gender scans at 18 weeks... still searching though :) Surely someone will take us at 16 weeks!


----------



## booflebump

Aww yay to movements Charlie - I have an anterior placenta so not expecting to feel anything for a wee while yet x


----------



## bbygurl719

i had an anterior placenta with my aby irl and i started feeling movements at 16 weeks so u never kno.. the first thing i felt was hiccps!!


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm dying to feel something, but nothing as of yet!

This morning and yesterday when I've woke up I've felt really heavy right at the bottom of my tummy, like really strong pressure, which seems to come on and off a few times within the space of about 10 minutes. But I haven't felt any nudges or anything. Does anyone know what I mean? Its hard to explain!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok, trying to keep up after having a few days away is tough! I've had a gross cold all weekend and just starting to feel ok again...

Boofle and Ashley - yay! So exciting to know the sex :) I am glad I decided to find out, and June 16th is really creeping up!

Sharon - I think I know what you mean. Every morning I lie on my back and feel around and i have noticed that sometimes I feel more pressure and 'hardness' in a certain area and sometimes it is in another area! Pretty sure it is baby shifting around!

This weekend we announced on FB. I will post the pic here when I'm on my computer...it made me nervous to do it but also excited! 

I have felt some very suspicious flutters this weekend, still so subtle it makes me doubt myself but I am getting more and more convinced it's baby!!!

Also - I am 40% through this pregnancy today! I can't believe it!


----------



## morri

Congrats Boofs :D, I have a scan on wednesday again so maybe we 'll get a sneak peek as well ;)


----------



## daddiesgift

Well my bleeding (spotting) started again today, Ive had horrible back pain as well :nope: then I wiped and it looked like bloody snot :blush: So I called my doctor and they told me to come in. She said it could be from sex and prescribed me some medicine, then she did ultrasound and baby was looking fine but there was a hole in the placenta!! She said it was fine and nothing to worry about and that could really be where the blood is coming from. She said it would close again. Idk that sounds so scary to me but she really was not stressing it. 

I really worry about this pregnancy, its not at all like it was with my son. Plus the baby does not seem to move a lot on the ultrasound. My son was everywhere always moving even while sleeping, this one rarely moves. I just have a bad feeling. But doctor said all is well. She also said she still could not tell the sex so we wait till June 8th, im also feeling like we wont find out then. Think im becoming very skeptical.


----------



## Mrs.326

I found a place that would let us do an early gender scan at 16 weeks, so I booked it for June 16! I am too excited for words... I can't wait to a) see baby again and b) find out the gender :) I'll also have my 20 week scan the following month with my doctor so I'll get to see baby twice in a 4 week period which is also something to smile about :)


----------



## sharonfruit

> Well my bleeding (spotting) started again today, Ive had horrible back pain as well then I wiped and it looked like bloody snot So I called my doctor and they told me to come in. She said it could be from sex and prescribed me some medicine, then she did ultrasound and baby was looking fine but there was a hole in the placenta!! She said it was fine and nothing to worry about and that could really be where the blood is coming from. She said it would close again. Idk that sounds so scary to me but she really was not stressing it.

I'm sorry to hear about your worry but the fact that the doctor was so calm is definitely a great sign xxxx


----------



## babyfeva

Daddiesgift- please try to not worry. Everything will be fine with your baby. Just try your best to be positive (as hard as it is).


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies, I should not have googled it cause it just caused more of a freak out. :nope: Im just going to take it easy like she said and try not to worry till our next appointment June 8th. Id hope she would me honest and tell me if there was worry. She just said that there was a hole in placenta and that may have caused some spotting. Then I asked if everything was okay and she said yes and I asked if it would just close by itself and she said yes. I saw it and it looked big but idk. 

I REALLY need my doppler back :( I let this girl borrow it TWO weeks ago, then I see she is out of town so I message her for it back and she says her husband will drop it off tonight but has not. I will contact them tomorrow. Ill feel better if I can hear heart beat every day!


----------



## Mrs.326

daddiesgift said:


> I saw it and it looked big but idk.

Just try to remember how much they actually have to zoom in order to see the baby... it's probably much smaller than it looks. I can understand it being difficult to not stress, but I'm sure your doctor would have been professional and told you if you had something to be concerned about. Take it easy and let us know when you go in for a follow up... hopefully it'll be much better news then! :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats on your boy Boofle and your girl Ashley!!! :) :) 

Hopefully baby plays ball on the 26th June so we find out what he/she is. I'm starting to really think boy! Reaaaaally tempted to pay for a private scan but money is tight! :( Been feeling baby move for over a week now too... it's a lot earlier than the two boys and it's lovely :)


----------



## Cridge

I'm sorry for the worry daddiesgift! It does sound scary, but hopefully your doctor is right and it's nothing to worry about!

I have my gender scan on Friday and I can't wait... although we already pretty much know it's a boy. I just need it confirmed so I can move on and maybe start doing some shopping!

I feel like my ms has just progressively gotten worse since 10 weeks. :shrug: How is everyone else feeling lately? I keep telling myself that I should be feeling better and better, but I'm feeling worse and worse. I'm getting really tired of it.


----------



## Alandsa

Daddiesgift - I'm really sorry to hear you are feeling so worried. It's really hard to get an idea out of your head despite all the evidence. It's not easy to do but try to keep telling yourself the things the doctors said and I hope you get your Doppler back soon :hugs:

Congrats to those who have found out what they are having!!

Boofs - 40% already! Wowee!

I have booked am early gender scan at 16+4w so on 6th June :) 
Started feeling nausea again too! Can't believe it lol. It's not too bad but hopefully it will pass soon


----------



## Mrs.326

Can't believe we already have some who know what they're having, and the rest of us are just on the cusp! This is moving right along :) Can't wait to hear everyone's big gender announcements!


----------



## gaiagirl

It is exciting that we are all finding out soon...326 you and I find out the same day! :thumbup:

Here is the pic we used to announce on FB!
 



Attached Files:







baby shoes.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wishfulmom2b

such a cute pic!


----------



## silver_penny

adorable!


----------



## Cridge

cute pic gaiagirl!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies, I hope all is well but I guess only time will tell. I hope we can find out gender at the next appointment but IDK. I feel so weird this time around. We hardly ever get to see anything when we go, and she tries to get a good look and face, gender anything and cant. I have no idea how this baby is laying for the internal and external ultrasound not be able to see anything! So lets hope next appointment baby is laying correctly. It also does not seem to move that much. She did not say anything about it but I found it odd. My son was always on the move. 

I just hope we find out everything is okay soon! Iam seen every three weeks now but come july should be back in America where I know you usually only get two ultrasounds your whole pregnancy, usually 12 and 20 weeks and since Ill be over 20 weeks I wont be getting anymore (Im sure since Insurance wont pay for them) so I really need to soak this up while I can and see as much as possible!! I possibly only have two more appointments to see baby, see gender, and make sure baby is fine! I have no idea how women go so long with out see or knowing anything.


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - my baby doesn't seem to move much during u/s either, but thankfully, by using my doppler I can tell the kid is bouncing all over the place all the time. So hopefully the little movement during u/s isn't a big deal - just sleepy sleepy time. :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Maybe! Last night I was telling my husband my concern and how this baby is nothing like our son and how it never does anything or show anything like Dominic did. My husband said "and you think THAT is normal?" pointing to my son jumping all over me, falling on his head, trying to crawl off the bed. LOL made me laugh and think "you know I guess he was and is pretty abnormal." He was anxious to come out at 37w2days, I was having contractions since 32 weeks I had to take medicine to stop them and strengthen his lungs in case he came early. He hated being bundled up, or swaddled. Crying even in a sleep sack, he hated his crib, started crawling at 5months3weeks, does not like being in a car seat or stroller that long, and if you keep him locked behind the baby gate all day he will stand there and shake it till its down and he can get out. So he has always been on the move not being confined. :)

So my husband says maybe we are lucky and this new baby is relaxed and lazy lol.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

10 days until gender scan.. cant wait any longerr so anxious to see bub again! 

oh and i am at 40% complete today! yayy!!


----------



## morri

Daddiesgift you shouldnt be worrying really, There isnt that much movement they could do, mine just paddled a bit with the arms at the last scan . next one tomorrow. :)


----------



## booflebump

Midwife today - hopefully I won't fall out with this one :haha: I'm sure I have a black mark against my name already after writing to the head of midwifery about the last one :dohh:


----------



## Scally

Congratulations to Booflebump on your little boy! And Ashley for you little girl!

I am so desperate to find out but get a definite no from OH about booking a private scan to find out earlier- so it looks like i'll have to wait until the 2nd July!

Lovely pic for your announcement gaiagirl!

Daddiesgift- that sounds so scary but try to keep positive- the doc doesnt seem worried. Hope you get your doppler back soon x


----------



## bumpyyride

i'm getting stabbing pains in lower abdomen for past few days....i'm really paranoid that sumthing is not right....i have had zero bleeding till now

My last scan was at 14 weeks and all was fine....now its more than 2 weeks and i have always had scans in every 2 weeks which was highly reassuring for me...but my DR is out of town and next scan is scheduled for 5th June...two more weeks away.....i really am having a hard time waiting....

is anyone on the same boat mentally as me...i am so scared that sumthing will go wrong...i cant shake this fear off....its turning me into a nervous wreck.....:cry:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I am, hon. Luckily I found a private scan that will check movement & heartbeats for $25 USD. Not a doctor scan, but still some peace of mind between dr visits.


----------



## bumpyyride

i would really get a scan in between if i could but the problem here is that the hospitals/clinics will not do a scan without a Dr's slip recommending the same :shrug:

it really sucks! and i don't feel any movement whatsoever....all i feel are these stupid irritating jabs in my lower abdomen like period pains and all i'm doing is worry worry worry...


----------



## daddiesgift

Um me! If you've seen my prior posts :winkwink:. My appointment is June 8th. Do you have a doppler at all or have a way to get one or borrow one? Those really do help you know everything is okay. If you dont I say get one ASAP even if you have to order offline. Its just reassuring to hear babies heart beat in time of worry. 

The pain can really be from anything at this point, baby jabbing you (you may just not know thats what it is), stretching, spreading ect. If you have not had any bleeding then that is a great sign everything is okay. :hugs: Stressing just makes things worse for us, I have to take a deep breath multiple times the last few days and just think about something else.


----------



## daddiesgift

WTBmyBFP said:


> I am, hon. Luckily I found a private scan that will check movement & heartbeats for $25 USD. Not a doctor scan, but still some peace of mind between dr visits.

$25!! WOW that is super cheap! And its an ultrasound? Thats exciting.


----------



## babyfeva

I also have a Doppler that helps me when I'm stressing out.


----------



## Mrs.326

gaiagirl said:


> It is exciting that we are all finding out soon...326 you and I find out the same day! :thumbup:
> 
> Here is the pic we used to announce on FB!

How exciting! Can't wait for your announcement :) And I love the announcement picture :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Yeah it is crazy. It is an "entertainment purposes pregnancy ultrasound" done by techs only. They do more expensive scans and have couches and a projector screen for family and friends to see the LOs; they do the 2d, gender checks guaranteed at 14 weeks (or free rescans until they can), and 3d/4d. I was soooo happy to find this place.


----------



## charlie15

bumpyyride said:


> i'm getting stabbing pains in lower abdomen for past few days....i'm really paranoid that sumthing is not right....i have had zero bleeding till now
> 
> My last scan was at 14 weeks and all was fine....now its more than 2 weeks and i have always had scans in every 2 weeks which was highly reassuring for me...but my DR is out of town and next scan is scheduled for 5th June...two more weeks away.....i really am having a hard time waiting....
> 
> is anyone on the same boat mentally as me...i am so scared that sumthing will go wrong...i cant shake this fear off....its turning me into a nervous wreck.....:cry:

I get these stabbing pains all the time, in abdomen and down below. I suppose i look at it differently to you though as I see it as a good sign that baby, placenta and uterus are all growing. I really think it's totally normal and healthy so really try not to worry and see it as growing pains :)


----------



## Sal85

Had midwife visit today, every all good and normal, and got to hear heartbeat so I know I been getting it right at home with Doppler. Only problem is my sciatica (probably spelt wrong) so I've been referred to physio for that. Just have to wait till Friday for my gender scan now. :happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

Good to hear Sal85! I can not wait to see what everyone is having! Fun to see if November is filled with more girls or boys!


----------



## daddiesgift

I FINALLY got my doppler back today! :happydance: After using a friends at play group I was glad to have mine to use at home. Heard babies heart beat twice today and its going strong!! :cloud9: Think Ill listen one more time before bed. :haha: Ill probably take a listen in the morning and at bed time till my next appointment. 

Beat was at 140-150.. still pretty low too, had to find it at my pantie line.


----------



## Cridge

yay daddiesgift! I'm glad you got your doppler back! My u/s tech said that anything between 120-180 is perfectly normal at this point. My baby's range is from 150-155, so I don't think yours is very low. Also, just in the last week and a half - 2 weeks my baby has moved up so I hear the hb about an inch below my belly button. Sometimes I have to go back down low to hear it, but it amazed me how all of a sudden it was much higher!


----------



## booflebump

I hear bambino now half way between my pelvic bone and belly button, and usually to the right a little. My midwife didn't listen in today at my appointment - new trust policy is to not do it at 16 weeks due to the amount of times babies were hiding, and mums were having to be stressed out and then scanned for no reason. Which is fair enough, but made me glad I have my doppler to listen in with. Rest of the appointment was good - blood results all fine, blood pressure good, NAD in my urine and generally normal which is what you want to be!

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Is that for all 16 week appointments?? I so hope they do on Monday :( I've been waiting and waiting to hear his/her hb :( God.... how things change! My last 16 week appt last Feb they were still checking. 

Anyone else suffering from Heartburn?? I'm dyyyyying of it and no amount of Rennie's is curing it :(


----------



## ashleywalton

Me! Heartburn is getting worse for me! I had it both times with my girls and with my 2nd I had to ask my doctor for something. He gave me a prescription to take at bedtime because that is when it was worse for me. It was amazing! I didn't have it again! :) Hope it goes away soon!


----------



## bumpyyride

nope...don't have a doppler...considered buying one but scared to buy 1 coz if i don't hear the hb (due to my error or baby not being cooperative) i would literally DIE of hypertension!:wacko:

the entertainment only scans sound like fun......:thumbup:

no heartburn for me.....just occasional gas


----------



## wishfulmom2b

getting worried about my headaches... midwife said that headaches are normal (were only talked on the phone) but i get them every single day and all day. they arent bad but def annoying and make me feel "off". i am not worried about my migraines because they are exactly like ones i got my entire life. i never got these ones that i get everyday though.. i am not sure what they could check in the drs office but i wish i could feel less stressed

:( :(


----------



## daddiesgift

bumpyyride said:


> nope...don't have a doppler...considered buying one but scared to buy 1 coz if i don't hear the hb (due to my error or baby not being cooperative) i would literally DIE of hypertension!:wacko:
> 
> the entertainment only scans sound like fun......:thumbup:
> 
> no heartburn for me.....just occasional gas

You would just have to invest in a really good brand. I have this one and LOVE IT. https://www.fetaldoppler.net/sonoline-b.html
I did not get it off that website so you could look on amazon or ebay for a cheaper one. Ive also used a friends sonoline C and it worked great.
I have never had a problem with it in my two pregnancies and always able to find the heart beat. This time at a little over 10 weeks. 



wishfulmom2b said:


> getting worried about my headaches... midwife said that headaches are normal (were only talked on the phone) but i get them every single day and all day. they arent bad but def annoying and make me feel "off". i am not worried about my migraines because they are exactly like ones i got my entire life. i never got these ones that i get everyday though.. i am not sure what they could check in the drs office but i wish i could feel less stressed
> 
> :( :(

Sorry you are not feeling so well :hugs: I know the increase in hormones in our body makes us have the head aches, Some days I get them all day and they hurt bad. Medicine wont even help. But most days I just feel a head ache about an hour then it goes away. It is annoying. I would try not to stress about it too much since it is pretty normal, but for sure at your next appointment bring it up and see if they can do anything about it. 

Ive had heart burn a few times this pregnancy. I really have been getting symptoms a lot earlier this time then last! Heart burn was more 3rd trimester last time. I also have horrible back pain, peeing all the time, plus waking up with numb arms and hands :wacko: no idea what that means but I hope its nothing bad! Today is a starving day. An hour ago I ate a big bowl of multigrain cheerios (MY FAVE) with fresh strawberries mmmm and im already hungry again when normally that lasts me till lunch!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks, of course i go on dr. google and worry about PE! ugh always a worry lol


----------



## booflebump

Anyone else not feeling particularly pregnant other than growing? :rofl: I can't wait to feel bubs move as I feel so 'normal' otherwise :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

weirdly enough i felt completely normal first trimester (minus a few smells that turned me off) and this trimester i am having a tough time... everyone said 2nd tri is usually easier... not for me!


----------



## morri

Thats what my gyn said too, it is the pleasure zone now- where the rough adjustment is over but you can't feel anything yet so one may not be sure.

So I had my appointment today, and everything is alright, Urine looks good blood pressure, and the scan(first on the belly :D ) was good too :D. Got 4 pictures , one fronta,l one profile, one heart and a hand :D.

I have got a frontal one here and now you may guess the gender(I turned it side ways so it is head up)(I didn't ask , I like to just keep in guessing mode :haha: Maybe you guess the same as me ;)

Oh and we got offered the possibility of having additional 3D scans from 25th week for every appointment for 100(total)


----------



## daddiesgift

Well most of 1st trimester I felt like walking death, now I just feel like I was hit by a truck :haha: sickness has gone but I still feel nausea once a day, back hurts, stretching pains, constipated, horrible acne, body hair, greasy hair, sleepy, hungry, wanting odd food, peeing a lot, waking up numb, hand swelling, extreme laziness, bloat, gas, heartburn, breast sore, nipples dry, emotional (sad at EVERYTHING) pretty much no denying the pregnancy here! :haha:

I thought I was feeling baby by belly button but since the heart beat is still at my pubic bone im assuming Im wrong :winkwink: I cant wait to feel baby move either, so this time my husband can feel it and my son!


----------



## daddiesgift

morri said:


> Thats what my gyn said too, it is the pleasure zone now- where the rough adjustment is over but you can't feel anything yet so one may not be sure.
> 
> So I had my appointment today, and everything is alright, Urine looks good blood pressure, and the scan(first on the belly :D ) was good too :D. Got 4 pictures , one fronta,l one profile, one heart and a hand :D.
> 
> I have got a frontal one here and now you may guess the gender(I turned it side ways so it is head up)(I didn't ask , I like to just keep in guessing mode :haha: Maybe you guess the same as me ;)
> 
> Oh and we got offered the possibility of having additional 3D scans from 25th week for every appointment for 100(total)

I say boy..


----------



## booflebump

I get stretching pains...have sore boobs on and off....feel tired...but with being so unwell in first tri, it's very weird to feel 'normal' :rofl:

morri - I have no idea! 

xxx


----------



## bumpyyride

booflebump said:


> I get stretching pains...have sore boobs on and off....feel tired...but with being so unwell in first tri, it's very weird to feel 'normal' :rofl:
> 
> xxx

yea...thats just it...i was sooo ill the first trimester....always puking...now its like suddenly everything has gone...except the worrisome pains...also i have horrid backache but thats bcoz I had a horrible fall 3 years back and it still hurts and has been aggravated by this pregnancy....

other than that I have actually stared at my stomach to see whether it is general fat or preg tummy...never had a really flat tummy so the lack of symptoms make me wonder whether its the baby or just the food that i'm stuffing in!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I've been feeling pregnant still, for the most part. DH actually was able to feel little heads or bums sticking up as I was on my back. It was so neat; his face lit up and I could tell he really felt them (unlike the last time where he was just humoring me; it helps the LOs were stationary a little longer instead of swimming off the second I gave them a nudge). 

Bought a van this week (eep), and now have two of three cribs set up. I know three cribs is not a must, but I want to be prepared. Fun fun.


----------



## Mrs.326

13 weeks today! Does that mean I'm in second tri now, or is that not until I hit 14 weeks?


----------



## morri

Well you are now in the 14th week so you may count it as 2nd tri, jsut how you feel anyway .


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Mrs326!! 2nd tri here you come!


----------



## Mrs.326

Woo Hoo! :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

woohoo on the 2nd tri ladies. I am just about there too. I will be 14 weeks on friday:happydance::happydance:

and the most exciting bit about this week is that i have felt baby move twice!! For sure! So exciting, and made it feel so much more real!!:cloud9:

I have been experiencing alot of ligament pain, which is also quite exciting to me because I know baby is getting bigger and i will be popping soon!! I love having a big belly when I am pregnant, so I can't wait for it to be round:thumbup:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Cridge

bumpyyride - I agree with daddiesgift ... I have the Sonoline B doppler and I have found the hb every time I've tried, with the exception of the very first time (but I didn't know exactly where baby was hiding and I wasn't even 9 weeks). It's a very good doppler. However, the baby is so active now, that it's hard to get a good hb; I usually hear it for a part of a second and then it's gone. BUT, I can hear loads of bumps, kicks and swimming around noises, so even just that gives me peace of mind. I was one that thought I'd be mental with a doppler, but I caved and bought one and it was worth every penny - I've absolutely loved having it, especially those times when I feel a little nervous.

Mrs. - My belief is that once you hit 13 weeks, you're in the 2nd tri! :thumbup: Because then 26 weeks would be 3rd and 39 weeks would be pretty much done. So congrats!! Looking back on the 1st tri, it's hard to believe how many things I worried and stressed about. The 2nd tri is wonderful! Plus, since I hit about 12.5 weeks, the time has been going by just a little faster! :thumbup:

WTBmyBFP - congrats on the van (I think :haha:)!! I can't believe you've already got cribs up and everything, but with triplets, you have to get all set up early!!! 

I'm too lazy still to even think about my nursery. With my #1, I was painting at 12 weeks and with this one I don't even want to think about painting or anything else. Blahhh. I'm hoping that once we get gender confirmed on Friday (2 days!!!), I'll get a little more excited, but since I was really hoping to go pink this time, I'm worried it'll take me a little longer to switch my brain to blue.


----------



## bugaboobaby

hey, quick question. What does everyones blood pressure look like?
I am usually much lower but today my bp measured 119/74. should i be concerned? I took it at the pharmacy not my midwifes office, so im just wondering if that sounds normal to anyone?


----------



## daddiesgift

I think on this website it says 14 weeks is 2nd trimester and I know countries are different but Im pretty sure 2nd trimester is at 13 weeks :). 

Today my son has been SO CLINGY. :wacko: I wish there was a mommy spa resort that I could go to for a day or two while someone comes to my house and cooks,cleans, and does laundry. One can dream right?:shrug:

Im so jealous of the ones finding out gender!! Good luck to everyone I hope you get what you want! Hopefully we find out in 16 days :thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

WTB- how exciting your husband was able to feel the babies! I can't wait to feel mine.

Mrs326- I think 13 weeks is the start of 2nd tri! I'll be joining you tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay! I have been feeling so much better lately too, definitely sleeping alot better these days :)

Babyfeva, I think we're pulling up the rear on first tri. We're due at the end of the month so after this week all of our November Sparklers should be in the 2nd tri! :) Crazy how fast this is going by...


----------



## babyfeva

It does feel like things are moving a little faster now!


----------



## booflebump

bugaboo - my bp is normally 120/70, so your bp sounds just fine xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

YEh I think mine is always pretty similar to booflebump's BP... so sounds ok to me too :)


----------



## morri

That blood pressure is toally okay. Youd only nee to worry if you had suddenly had 140 /100 or something like that :)


----------



## gaiagirl

I agree it seems to be picking up speed! Almost everyone out of first tri - yay!

My BP is usually low but has been getting a bit higher in pregnancy which is normal because your blood volume increases so much...120/70 is absolutely fine!

I made the mistake of wearing non-maternity pants today and although they fit...I am SO uncomfortable!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Mrs- you are in the 2nd tri in my book! Congrats!!

I had horrendous heartburn through the 1st tri that made me want to cry!! Tums or Pepcid didn't work at all... Started taking a Prevacid every AM starting at 14 weeks and I can't even tell you what a diffence it has made in my life :)

Still not feeling flutters at all...

I have my 16 week appt and gender scan tomorrow. Even though I am 95 percent sure it's a boy, it will be nice to know for sure! Will let you all know!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

goodluck CAvalleygirl!

just posted this is 2nd tri but i will post here too..

hi guys..

i am having a very weird sensation in my upper right stomach. its under my right breast and wraps more to the side of my body. its not a pain, or a cramp, but just a nagging feeling and i find myself holding my side under my boob. also it feels warm and hot (but internally, not to the touch).

anyone got any ideas? google says maybe gallstones but i am hoping not...


----------



## ashleywalton

CAValleygirl said:


> Mrs- you are in the 2nd tri in my book! Congrats!!
> 
> I had horrendous heartburn through the 1st tri that made me want to cry!! Tums or Pepcid didn't work at all... Started taking a Prevacid every AM starting at 14 weeks and I can't even tell you what a diffence it has made in my life :)
> 
> Still not feeling flutters at all...
> 
> I have my 16 week appt and gender scan tomorrow. Even though I am 95 percent sure it's a boy, it will be nice to know for sure! Will let you all know!

Prevacid is what I took with my 2nd and I plan to start taking it again. Do you have it all day? Right now, I only have it at night, just like my first 2 pregnancies. 

Good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear for sure if you're having a boy or not! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

wishfulmom2b said:


> goodluck CAvalleygirl!
> 
> just posted this is 2nd tri but i will post here too..
> 
> hi guys..
> 
> i am having a very weird sensation in my upper right stomach. its under my right breast and wraps more to the side of my body. its not a pain, or a cramp, but just a nagging feeling and i find myself holding my side under my boob. also it feels warm and hot (but internally, not to the touch).
> 
> anyone got any ideas? google says maybe gallstones but i am hoping not...

No idea what that could be. Hope you get some relief soon and get some answers.


----------



## bugaboobaby

I have had that feeling. My midwife said that it is most likely your muscles being tugged on the weight of your lower belly. Like ligament pain only top side. I wouldnt worry unless it persists or gets worse. as always though, if you have any worries, contact your doc. they may be able to give ou a more reassuring answer:)


----------



## Cridge

wishfulmom2be - it could be your liver or gall bladder, or like bugaboo said - it could just be everything moving around and getting squished. I would talk to your doc about it at your next appointment if it continues, but I don't think it's anything to be too worried about.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

the burning sensation is getting worse so i might call tomorrow.. thanks


----------



## daddiesgift

wishfulmom2b said:


> the burning sensation is getting worse so i might call tomorrow.. thanks

No harm in at least calling and asking! Hope it gets better for you!

I wish I knew what the heck was up with my back!! My back is constantly hurting, especially when I lay down or sit down. Really do not want to stand all day :nope:. I can not lay on my back or my right side at all with out being in some type of pain then going numb. Im only 13 weeks! This is not a good sign. I still have not gained any weight (tho my stomach looks huge) so I dont know what it could be. I know they say at some point the weight of your uterus hurts you when you sit or lay down but Im sure Im not at that point yet. This baby sure is different than the last! 

On another note: Im ready to move already!! :growlmad: Hopefully under two months and we will be back in America and each day that goes by I am too anxious! I will miss it here in Germany but Im just ready to be home. Plus they have no a/c, anywhere that I can think of here and I can not do another pregnancy here with no air conditioning. Right now its 80 out windows open, fan blowing. Son is playing and sleeping in his diaper, its miserable. Everyone say a little hope for us to be out of here early July!


----------



## morri

A/C are bad , they consume too much power and CO2


----------



## Mrs.326

daddiesgift - what part of the states will you be moving back to? I live in Texas and a/c is a MUST here! It's already in the high 90s and humid. Last year we hit a record for the most consecutive days over 100 degrees (and not just a few degrees over 100... it was around 110-113 for 40 or so days). It's going to be a loooong summer...


----------



## daddiesgift

We are going to Arizona about an hour south of Tuscon so for sure hot lol but they do have air conditioning in the house so Ill be okay :winkwink: Last summer I was pregnant too and thought I was melting here! Not to mention the summer we moved here I thought I was dying lol you think you would get use to it but you dont :nope:


----------



## morri

Should have moved further north , I can assure you that last summer was utterly crap(around 18 °C and rainy cloudy for the whole of july, august and september..


----------



## daddiesgift

I did not notice you were Germany too! Are you from here? We are in Baumholder :nope: We are like two hours from Frankfurt, 40 minutes from Saarbruken, hour south of Trier.. cant really think of any big cities its near to put it on the map :haha: About an hour from French and Luxemboug's boarder. 

Last summer everyone wanted it hotter to go swimming but I was content with what we had since I was big pregnant then :) Im SOOO thankful our winter last year was very mild. The year we moved here 2010 was crazy snow!! Over all I really enjoy it here in Germany (not so much our town) and will be sad to leave but I am happy to be getting back to things Im use to and having our families and friends finally meet our son!


----------



## silver_penny

daddiesgift said:


> We are going to Arizona about an hour south of Tuscon so for sure hot lol but they do have air conditioning in the house so Ill be okay :winkwink: Last summer I was pregnant too and thought I was melting here! Not to mention the summer we moved here I thought I was dying lol you think you would get use to it but you dont :nope:

 
We live about 1/2 hour west of Tucson, so you'll be relatively close :happydance:

Don't worry, it's only supposed to get up to 95 F today (35 C) :rofl: Air conditioning makes it bearable, but its still hot. You learn to adjust your schedule and do things early in the morning, take a nap in the afternoon, and then do more in the evening. 

Was having a poke around this morning and baby kicked my finger away! :haha: First time I've felt movement from the outside, it was so amazing :cloud9:


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh gosh! lol we are going to Fort Huachuca/ Sierra Vista. But Ill more than likely be giving birth in Tuscon! 

I cant wait to feel baby! I think baby is still too low at this point for me! IDK I thought I was feeling baby by belly button but then I can only get heartbeat at pubic bone so I guess not


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I'm 16 weeks already and still dont know if my babybump has popped out. Where I have always been over weight and got BFP before reaching my goal weight, I'm still not sure if its bump or fat belly thats getting bigger. 

I will agree finally feeling better now that I'm finally in the 2nd tri! Not feeling tired, bloated and nauseous all the time is great for once!! Now just waiting till I can feel my LO moving! 
I was meant to have my 16 weeks MW appointment this afternoon but had to move it. Now waiting till next week Thursday for that appointment - it will also be the first time I will get to hear my babies heart beat!! Although I am a little nervous about that after a terrible nightmare I had a few nights ago. 
Dreamt that I was at a baby show and one of the stalls was selling or renting fetal dopplers. They were demonstrating the doppler on me but couldnt find the heart beat!! I woke up in such a panic. 
I just want it to hear my babies heart beat. Hopefully then I will start to relax a little bit. 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## morri

daddiesgift said:


> I did not notice you were Germany too! Are you from here? We are in Baumholder :nope: We are like two hours from Frankfurt, 40 minutes from Saarbruken, hour south of Trier.. cant really think of any big cities its near to put it on the map :haha: About an hour from French and Luxemboug's boarder.
> 
> Last summer everyone wanted it hotter to go swimming but I was content with what we had since I was big pregnant then :) Im SOOO thankful our winter last year was very mild. The year we moved here 2010 was crazy snow!! Over all I really enjoy it here in Germany (not so much our town) and will be sad to leave but I am happy to be getting back to things Im use to and having our families and friends finally meet our son!

Yes I am a German, from Hamburg (I have got my location under my username ;) )
Hamburg tends to be a bit cooler in the summer and more rainy .


----------



## daddiesgift

Skweek35- I wouldnt worry much about dreams, with my son I was giving birth either to a puppy, or a black baby and usually in a bowling alley. :haha: turns out I had a white human baby in a hospital. I look pregnant most days but since I just had a baby 9 months ago eating a big meal puts me back to looking about 5 months pregnant. Im ready for a bump but not a huge uncomfortable bump just a small cute bump will do


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah yes, you'll definitely need an a/c in Arizona!! I've heard the heat feels different in Arizona since it's dryer there... it's crazy humid here in TX (plus, we live on a lake so that doesn't help!). 

My belly popped last week at 12 weeks. I feel like it's way too early for that. I've always had a flat stomach (even in my "heavier" days my tummy was flat... I just gained weight in my hips and thighs). I thought it'd be a while before I'd show, but there's no going back to regular pants at this point. It's still a smaller bump, but on my frame it's very obvious. Ah well, I'm just going to embrace it.


----------



## daddiesgift

ah yes no humidity will be amazing. We lived in Colorado before coming here and the winters and summers were not bad at all because of the lack of humidity. I am originally from Arkansas so I know about humidity and Ill pass on that!


----------



## morri

my belly just got pushed upwards. there is a tinsy winsy bumplett between the pelvic bone and the belly button though. When I stretch the skin away from my navel and flex my stomach muscles I can pop it out already .


----------



## daddiesgift

Well I have to get this off my chest and I hope no one minds if I talk about this here :blush: Lately I have not been feeling very sexy, well since having my son really, right before I got :bfp: I started to feel a little better about myself since I had lost weight. Im just not feeling very attractive at all lately. I try but still feel like I look like crap. Then comes in our sex life. Use to be hot and heavy and I had so much confidence, now it seems I have none and I dont know what to do about it. Plus the recent problem with bleeding after sex and doctor saying I have a hole in the placenta has put me off from having sex for a little while. I love my husband and I know he loves me and finds me attractive, I like to think he would never cheat on me or anything but tonight on his phone, under a password no less I found porn :nope:. 

Dont get me wrong I have nothing against people watching porn, I have done it with my husband and watched it on my own but for some reason during pregnancy it really gets to me. Knowing he is watching it behind my back makes me not want to do any sexual favors for him or have sex in general. Maybe because Im not feeling attractive and confident in myself that knowing he is watching thin, "hot" girls doing everything he wants to do pisses me off. I have no problem with him self serving but when I found some clips on his phone before it was not under password and now that it is makes me feel like hes hiding it. Am I being silly? I know he knows how I feel and maybe he did it to not hurt my feelings so I dont want to bring it up to him. I guess I wonder how I will ever get back to feeling like me and having no problem doing the old things we use to do. After having my son, something just changed :shrug:

Enough of that, Im just feeling down and like a bad wife, and disappointed in myself and my husband. :cry:


----------



## Mrs.326

You don't have to feel bad for discussing that here... I had such horrible insomnia in the first tri that the absolute last thing I wanted to do with DH was _that_. We haven't DTD in at least 5 weeks (maybe longer, honestly I don't remember). But I completely understand how you're feeling down right now... I haven't had a child yet (this is my first), but I know my much rounder shape has me feeling a little insecure myself and definitely not sexy. I know DH also looks at videos and pictures online (always has) and it never bothered me much before, but I just straight up told him I know it's on his computer I'd really apperciate it if he could be more respectful of me right now and at least _try_ to keep that stuff off... especially since we haven't had much time to be intimate lately. He deletes the history now but I still know what was on there. I don't think it makes our husbands bad men, but when I can't satisfy his needs I'd much rather him look at pictures, than run to the arms of another woman (not that I think he would ever do that!!). Just try to be open and honest with him about how you feel, and try to not let it drive you away from him or resent him.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh hun he's probably not even thinking about the "hot thin girls" ... but more about what he could be doing to you...My OH said when he went away for 2 nights for a business trip (just after I had had Henry), that he watched porn (I found it on his phone and asked him why). He said that he was just imagining me and him not really paying attention to how pretty the girls were etc but the act itself. It's completely normal feeling so insecure - and even when you've had a baby before subsequent ones can still make you hate how you look :( I would do what Mrs.326 said and just be honest with him and tell him how it makes you feel. And definitely tell him how insecure it's made you the fact he passworded it :hugs:

I've felt baby move for a while now ... but it is my third! I love it, makes it seem real considering apart from HB I've not really had any symptoms. My belly is that horrible B shape too, so people sort of look as if to say "is she pregnant.... is she just fat" as the top of my belly looks like a hard baby bump; the bottom not so pregnant lol!


----------



## Cridge

CharlieKeys - that's so me!! I didn't have a name for it but now I do - B bump. :haha: I feel like my bump is all guts and it's driving me mad because with #1 it was all baby. My guts just knew exactly what to do and where to go this time around, I guess. :nope:


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's horrible isn't it!!! :haha: I find my leggings make it more obvious B-shaped too!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Daddiesgift, I totally just posted about a similar issue under pregnancy club because I was a bit shy about posting it in this area too. No worries hon, you definitely aren't alone in feeling that way!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi gals. Have not posted in a while. Still no definite flutters here and I so badly want to feel them!! I have had some braxton hicks and times when only half my belly is hard - could that be baby pressing against it? Next MW appt on Tuesday at 17 weeks. Have decided to decline the triple screening test.


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi all! We are DEFINITELY having a boy!! All looked good today at the ultrasound...

Got my 2nd tri blood taken and will get the results in 10 days ish. I WISH I could figure out how to post pics from my iPad! My photobucket account isn't working. Anyone have any tech advice for me? :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats CAvalleygirl! glad everything went well today!

i only use photobucket but i am sure there are other uploading sites!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Morning all. Bit of a scary morning. When I went to the loo and wiped I found quite a bit of brown blood. The amount I would usually see on the first day of my af. Just waiting for the dr to call back. Hopefully it's just a low lying placenta. 

Will keep you posted. X


----------



## wishfulmom2b

Fish&Chips said:


> Morning all. Bit of a scary morning. When I went to the loo and wiped I found quite a bit of brown blood. The amount I would usually see on the first day of my af. Just waiting for the dr to call back. Hopefully it's just a low lying placenta.
> 
> Will keep you posted. X

good luck... your in my thoughts... it is my understanding that brown blood is "old" blood. i had some in 1st tri and was told brown is usually old blood coming through.. not sure why this would be happening but fingers crossed for you... :flower:


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: Fishandchips - hope everything is ok :hugs:

Congrats on your boy CAvalleygirl :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Doc said that as I'm under 16 weeks there is still a threat of miscarriage and that there are no tests they can do so to just wait it out. Nice.


----------



## booflebump

Fish&Chips said:


> Doc said that as I'm under 16 weeks there is still a threat of miscarriage and that there are no tests they can do so to just wait it out. Nice.

What??? That's awful - they should at least be scanning to see if it's a subchorionic haematoma or the like.....Massive hugs :hugs: Do you have an epau you can go to?

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks hun. I've had some more bleeding so am off to a&e in a bit x


----------



## booflebump

Ok lovely - hope you get seen quickly xxx


----------



## Scally

I hope you get seen quickly fish&chips- good luck x


----------



## Coleey

Hope everything's okay Fish&Chips :hugs:

Congratulations on your little boy Cavalleygirl! :) xx


----------



## daddiesgift

WTBmyBFP said:


> Daddiesgift, I totally just posted about a similar issue under pregnancy club because I was a bit shy about posting it in this area too. No worries hon, you definitely aren't alone in feeling that way!!!

Thanks ladies, I looked at your post WTBmyBFP and it helped me. Porn should just be banned during pregnancy lol. I brought it up this morning, though I told my mind not too! He did not really have a lot to say that I did not already know. I guess Im having more of an issue with myself and my self esteem then I am having with him. But it is weird seeing some of the videos my husband has. Lots of big asses :haha: which he says I have one, I have to say its about normal size but its weird to see the preferences in porn he has :wacko: ANYWAYS!!

Today has been nice/crazy. We woke up early thanks to son and went out for breakfast then to the pool. My son had a great time. We were sitting in the hot tub with him dipping his legs in and everyone was laughing at how relaxed and happy he looked. What a crazy kid he is! It was crazy cause leaving the parking lot of a mall someone said our door hit their door BLAH BLAH. Then my hormones kicked in and I momentarily lost it, but I am pretty proud of myself cause after a few words I just got in the car and let my husband handle it. :dohh:


----------



## daddiesgift

CAValleyGirl- congrats on the boy they are super fun and sweet :winkwink:

Fish&Chips- Im sorry to hear about your bleeding :( I was also told once that before 16 weeks there is nothing they can really do to help you but its nice to have piece of mind to know that everything is okay or not! I hope you find something out today! fxed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## morri

M;y oh claims he felt a kick yesterday, although I havent noticed anything .So who knows ;)


----------



## lovealittle1

:hugs: fish&chips hope the bleeding stops and all is well. Thinking of you.


----------



## charlie15

Sorry to hear this happening fish & chips, hope all is OK x


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on the baby boy CAValleygirl!! How exciting :)

Fish&Chips - keep us posted! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats CAValleygirl! That's great news. Are you going to start shopping now?

Fish&Chips- I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding. I hope all is ok because it's brown blood and not red. I will be thinking of you and your baby. Please keep us posted.

I finally got my results back from the NT testing yesterday and all is well!


----------



## babyfeva

Are you feeling better?


----------



## gaiagirl

Thinking of you fish&chips! Do you have a doppler or know someone who does? That would at least help put your mind at ease...or hopefully they will do a scan at the a&e and you will see baby happy and healthy in there :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Just back from a&e. They took my bloods and urine and all good. I've been booked in for a scan on Monday. 

Thanks gaia. I've just used my sister's doppler and am pretty sure I heard the heartbeat so am feeling much happier. Xx


----------



## lovealittle1

great news fish&chips. Perhaps it was old blood from recent :sex:?

gaigirl - I LOVE your pic. Where is it from? I would love a big version for my house!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats on your boy cavalley!!! :) :) 

Fish&chips - goooood news! :)


----------



## Sal85

Very excited, just got back from my gender scan and.....

TEAM BLUE!!!!!!

So happy and excited!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

lovealittle1 said:


> great news fish&chips. Perhaps it was old blood from recent :sex:?
> 
> gaigirl - I LOVE your pic. Where is it from? I would love a big version for my house!

No such luck unless you call a month ago recent ;-) 

Sal that's lovely news! Congratulations! X


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on the baby boy, Sal!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

COngrats on the baby boy Sal :)


----------



## Cridge

Fish&Chips - I'm glad you were able to hear the hb at least and I hope Monday comes quickly for you and that they find everything safe and well!! :hugs:

Congrats on the baby BOYs!!! It's been confirmed - I'm joining you in team blue!! My pics are too large so if I can figure out how to make them smaller, I'll post them later. The second she put the wand on my belly we could see we had a boy!


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations to the gender announcements and fish & chips I am so glad to hear all is well after your scare xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

lovealittle1 said:


> gaigirl - I LOVE your pic. Where is it from? I would love a big version for my house!

thanks! It's a print I saw online awhile ago and just copied/saved. It is supposed to represent gaia which is a concept that personifies earth as a living organism...usually female (mother earth). It would be awesome to get a big version, I'm sure you can order it...


----------



## gaiagirl

Also I have definitely felt a couple of flutters today...which I have felt before but now I am getting more certain of what they are :)

Here is my 16+4 bump!
 



Attached Files:







16weeks.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cridge

Cute bump gaiagirl!

I thought I'd mention... for those that are curious and haven't had an u/s lately... at 15w6d my baby CRL is 10.5cm (just over 4"). That doesn't include the legs! It's amazing to me how fast they grow!! Baby was stretched out from my cervix to my belly button just swimmin' around. :thumbup: Anyway - I thought it would be fun for others to know about how big their baby is at this point.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on all the boys guys!! cant wait until my gender scan.. 6 days!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Cridge said:


> Fish&Chips - I'm glad you were able to hear the hb at least and I hope Monday comes quickly for you and that they find everything safe and well!! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on the baby BOYs!!! It's been confirmed - I'm joining you in team blue!! My pics are too large so if I can figure out how to make them smaller, I'll post them later. The second she put the wand on my belly we could see we had a boy!

I have this problem too on here uploading any photos so I usually just open them up in Paint and resize them. Its a pain but fairly easy and works!

Congrats to all the ones on team blue!! I hope we find out in 13 days :haha: the count down has began. I REALLY hope we can find out next appointment, last two baby has been in a horrible position and really unable to see anything! I feel I will just go crazy if we dont find out soon!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks for the size update its crazy that they were just poppyseeds and appleseeds not that long ago.. awww.. i am getting emotional haha


----------



## morri

haha, My oh and I are semi team yellow, My OH defo wnats to know by now but we didnt ask last time. next appt is at approx 19weeks so I ll have a look and maybe I will ask ;).

I am going to have a look at the local flea market now maybe I find something nice :)


----------



## booflebump

Congrats on joining team blue Sal!! xxx


----------



## Coleey

I'm glad everything's okay Fish&chips :hugs:

Congratulations on joining team blue ladies! :) xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow lots of blue babies!! CAValley congrats!

Spent this morning in a&e again as they forgot to give me the anti d injection which I need as I'm rhesus negative. I had to chase it though! Blimen NHS is failing me. x


----------



## babyfeva

Great news fish&chips!!

Congrats to all the baby boys!


----------



## gaiagirl

Lots of blue! Exciting! I wonder if (based on the Shettles method idea) more people on sites like this have boys because they were charting or using OPKs and knew what day the O?

Did you ladies on team blue know your O day and BD right on that day or the day before?

Interesting!


----------



## CAValleygirl

So exciting that everyone s slowly finding out the gender! I need some help with boy names 

If you guys are bored, here is a video that my mom took of our ultrasound at 16 weeks. My husband is out of town on business so we wanted to film the whole thing. There are some 3D shots in there so it's pretty cool! 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mg0zdOb9pY


----------



## daddiesgift

gaiagirl said:


> Lots of blue! Exciting! I wonder if (based on the Shettles method idea) more people on sites like this have boys because they were charting or using OPKs and knew what day the O?
> 
> Did you ladies on team blue know your O day and BD right on that day or the day before?
> 
> Interesting!

REALLY weird you say this!! My husband obsessively asks doctor what gender we are having and at our 7 week appointment he asked :haha: and the doctor of course said its too early and he said "well gut feeling, what do you think?" and she said gut feeling boy because of the reason above ^ that boys are usually conceived on ovulation day or before! and since my due date is right on track to when I might have ovulated..she thinks boy! I thought she was just talking crazy :haha: cause I had never heard that before so I did not tell or ask anyone about it! Lets hope this is not true cause I want a girl :haha:

With my son I know when I ovulated due to taking Clomid and getting an ultrasound to see eggs, then my husband was gone to training so he came home on my day before ovulation so we had :sex: that day and ovulation day and sure enough I was pregnant AND had a boy!

Interesting...very interesting :shrug:


----------



## daddiesgift

CAValleygirl said:


> So exciting that everyone s slowly finding out the gender! I need some help with boy names
> 
> If you guys are bored, here is a video that my mom took of our ultrasound at 16 weeks. My husband is out of town on business so we wanted to film the whole thing. There are some 3D shots in there so it's pretty cool!
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mg0zdOb9pY

:wohoo: That video made me so happy and excited for you! How amazing and such a miracle babies are! Ultrasound machines a like, that was a great video! and I thought mine were good that was way better! And how amazing the 3D was. For sure you can tell boy! :haha:

Now im really excited about our upcoming 16 week appointment!:wohoo:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I charted both times but that only told me after I oved. Last time we bd the day before and on ov day. This time it was 2 days before and on ov day. We don't know the sex yet but I guess it depends on which bd session worked this time. 

Cavalley my phone isn't letting me view the video but I'm going to check on my laptop later. X


----------



## skweek35

CAValley - that seriously brought tears to my eyes!!! that was just awesome!!! Loved the shots of your little boy waving and doing the hand signs! just tooo cute!! 
Cant wait to see my little baby now! But have to wait at least 4 weeks. Hope I dont have to reschedule that appointment too! 
but first I have a MW appointment on Thursday afternoon! 
I managed to get my hands on a doppler and was really releaved to hear my babies heartbeat for the first time yesterday. Managed to find it again today, for much longer!! DF also heard it for the first time today. I'm presuming the slower sound is the blood moving through the placenta. 
Just enjoying the gorgeous weather we have here at the mo. Hoping it hangs around for much longer than usual. 
Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## WTBmyBFP

CAValley--thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh we find out what we're having one month today!!!! :D exciteeeed (I hope baby is playing ball and lets us get a quick look between his/her legs!)

hmmm well we ovulated two weeks later than we thought - so not sure what impact that would have on gender? I know we had sex a lot at the time we thought we were ovluating and then not so much after (not because we wanted a baby but more because it just always seems to happen that way :haha: ) .... but I was adamant baby was a girl but now I am 100% sure baby is a boy!


----------



## morri

I charted but my last BD was a couple of days before the temp spike as OH had to go away on business . So can be both ;)


----------



## gaiagirl

Interesting stuff! We BD'd for four days leading up to and including O day so who knows!?!? We find out in 3 weeks today though! So excited.

Went shopping today to check out strollers and cloth diapers and got lots of good info, plus ruled out one stroller I liked but won't fit in the trunk of our little car :(

Stopped by a consignment store and got a couple more maternity tops, a Bella band, and lots of gender neutral onesies for SO cheap! I love second hand stuff (when it's in good condition).

Now suffering from an intense headache sadly so going to rest and hope it goes away.


----------



## Cridge

gaiagirl - we bd'd every day (sometimes twice) for 5 days leading up to ovulation, then twice the day of ovulation and once the day after. My #1 goal was to get pregnant, but yes, I wanted to start early cause I was hoping for a girl. Didn't work for me. :nope: Happy to have a little boy on the way though. :thumbup:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank you for sharing that CAvalleygirl, i am going to see baby in 3D on thursday too and this made me so excited!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

How early have u ladies typically felt movements/kicks?

I'm currently 14+4.
Today I was sitting at the table studying and I felt, what felt like a huge jab a little to the right and front of my stomach below my belly button. It literally made me gasp. It was very different from any stretching, pulling, muscle, cramping pains I have felt thus far and only lasted a quick second and stopped.
Then again tonight we were at a movie and I was drinking a pop, which I don't ever do, and I felt a ton of what felt like pokes and prods and movements. Again deff different from anything I've felt thus far and not like gas or air bubbles.

Is it too early for me to be feeling anything or is it possible this is bean (what we call baby haha)?
This is my first, technically I've had two miscarriages but they were much earlier into pregnancy.
A few days ago my bump definitely "popped" and is hard now. 
I'm really petite, pre pregnancy weighed maybe 110lbs and had a very flat tummy. Could that be why I'm feeling things because I'm so petite?

Just thought I'd see what u ladies who have more experience with this may think?

:)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i keep thinking i MIGHT be feeling things (i am 16 weeks today) but still feel like it could be the regular twinges of round ligament pain or gas... hope it becomes more obvious soon!


----------



## daddiesgift

You may be feeling some movement now just depends on how strong your baby is I guess! I think if you were thicker it may take longer to feel it from the outside but I believe you would still feel it yourself around the time everyone else does. With my son I always thought I was feeling something but when it was real it was for sure that it was movement no guessing there! So this time when I feel little things I just chop it up to something going on inside me besides baby :haha: 

Im kind of worried my baby is not getting any bigger. At 14 weeks shouldnt baby be above pubic bone at this point? It seems the last two weeks the heart beat has been in the same spot with maybe a little degree of upward movement. I also feel like I look pregnant but when you feel it is only hard and swollen from my pantie line down? Maybe cause this is my 2nd my uterus is bigger but baby is just not moving up in it?? IDK! :wacko:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i dont have any bloat, a bump, hardness.. nothing and i had flat stomach before. freaks me out. still in all my regular clothes. sometimes at the end of the night i feel like i might be starting to get one but its just food and gone in the morning. i am 16 weeks.

:wacko:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Lilbean--I received my first kick this week at 13 & 3 (ish) and it was just as you described. Now I've been getting a bunch of flutters, but haven't had another good kick.

And just for fun my colostrum has started leaking!! I hope it is just a little because I'm not keen on having straight leaking for the rest of this pregnancy.


----------



## morri

My oh said that he felt something the other time, when he had his hand on my stomach but I didnt . hm. 
Yesterday I checked out a little independent Shop closer to the centre of the City and it was a cute little shop. I got myself a pair of maternity pants, and I also checked out the sling fabrics and carriers they had there, as well the baby clothes. They had cute , application/picture free clothes there in nice colours , they also had brest feeding shirts too, so I am surely going to get one of those, looks very convenient :)


----------



## booflebump

daddiesgift - my uterus didn't really come up and out until 14/15 weeks - can you feel the top of it.

We BD'd quite close to ovulation, which would tie in the with Shettles method as we are having a boy 

xxx


----------



## CAValleygirl

I haven't really felt flutters, but the other night I got into bed and put my hand on my stomach and I swear I was kicked twice... Didn't feel it from the inside though. Who knows.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Dear Benefiber,

I love you. That is all. 

WTBmyBFP


----------



## daddiesgift

Are you using Benefiber for constipation?? I was not sure you could use something or not. Ive been eating lots of fiber lately with no relief :cry: Was going to ask doctor about it at next appointment.

I guess im officially in 2nd trimester!! YIPPY! 12 Days till next scan and we are excited! I hope this trimester I get some sort of motivation back to clean and cook! Needing to save lots of money for the upcoming move and eating out all the time is not helping!!


----------



## daddiesgift

booflebump said:


> daddiesgift - my uterus didn't really come up and out until 14/15 weeks - can you feel the top of it.
> 
> We BD'd quite close to ovulation, which would tie in the with Shettles method as we are having a boy
> 
> xxx

Well I thought I could feel it under my belly button but now Im not so sure thats what it was! :wacko: and Im kind of scared to go feeling around to deep cause of the whole hole in placenta thing freaks me out plus I feel really sore down there even where my pants sit. I find the heart beat nice and strong everyday so I guess that should calm some of my worries. Its usually never under 160. My sons was 150-155. Im full and swollen about to my pantie line so I guess thats where it is. My back kills me if I lay on it or lay on a certain size, even sitting too long. That did not happen with my son till about 20 weeks


----------



## Soulshaken

Lilbean I think that was about the same time I felt my first good "flip flop" as I called it, because it was so strong I felt like the baby was too little for me to feel a kick so I decided it was an entire flip haha! :dohh:
Now I feel little bubs moving and squirming randomly throughout the day, love it :) 
Our gender scan is one week from today and I am so excited and anxious to know I could barely sleep last night thinking about it! :happydance: Congrats to everyone finding out now! Looks like we have a little bundle of boys so far haha 

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of their weekend!


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on the boy, Cridge :)


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hmm well then I think I'm going to go with I've officially felt my first kick! :) 
It's pretty exciting! I hope bean keeps it up, gently though haha


I have a OB specialist appointment June 14 (currently I've been deemed high risk due to bleeding and my uterus having a septum, she'll decide if I need a csection and if I will continue to be high risk my whole pregnancy)

We get our gender ultrasound July 6-super excited!

My due date has also been moved up to nov 20
(to update u all)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Been feeling movements for a while now.... baby was really going for it when i was eating my roast dinner nom nom! So, I'm guessing baby likes roast! :haha: 

Got our 16 week midwife appt tomorrow (though I'll be 17 weeks!) bit nervous! 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I wonder if my bleeding will make me high risk then? Although I think I might be already due to having a previous c section. 

Scan tomorrow to try and find out why I'm bleeding. I'm confident that the baby is ok as I heard the heartbeat on a doppler but it'll be nice to know for sure and hopefully get some answers. I wonder if they'll be able to see the sex at 15 weeks. X


----------



## skweek35

CharlieKeys said:


> Been feeling movements for a while now.... baby was really going for it when i was eating my roast dinner nom nom! So, I'm guessing baby likes roast! :haha:
> 
> Got our 16 week midwife appt tomorrow (though I'll be 17 weeks!) bit nervous!
> 
> How was everyone's weekend?

I too am seeing the MW this week and will be almost 18 weeks by hospital dates. 
Not too worries about having to wait soo long as I now get to listen to the babies heartbeat when ever I feel like. 
Just getting to see the consultant and talk over delivery options will be good! Hopefully get my next scan date on Thursday or soon after that! Half expecting I will only get that date through by the end of next week with all the bank holidays next week!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Oh fish and chips, and others, hope me saying I'm high risk didn't scare you!
Mine wasnt so much the bleeding specifically it's that it's paired with the problem I have with my uterus.
That being said since I had my last bleeding around 9weeks I've been fine since :) and bean is doing well as I had 2 ultrasounds.


----------



## Sal85

thought I would share some of my favourate pics from my scan on friday. also a pic of my bump, I've always been a super skinny size 8 with no belly so needless to say I've had to do alot of clothes shopping lately!
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8









018.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7









022.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6









008.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daddiesgift

Lots of boys expected in this group! How exciting!

Well my husband and I have decided to try out some Cloth diapers for our son, and new baby if we like them. Buying disposable is about to kill us! I got so many at my baby shower and on sale or with coupons that I just recently ran out and buying them at full price is insane. And thinking about doing it with another baby I hope this works out! We are going to try the fuzzibunz one sizes ones if anyone has any pointers?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lilbean, bless you, no you didn't scare me :hugs: xx

Sal those pics are amazing! Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## gaiagirl

Daddiesgift I just started my cloth diaper research so I'm not sure yet but I've been recommended to use prefolds with bummi covers for the first little while and then AMP one size with prefolds later (above 10 lbs). That was from a lady who owns a store and has tried pretty much every brand! I think there's a LOT of advice on the natural parenting forum too...


----------



## Cridge

Sal - your baby is doing yoga! :haha: So cute!

I started feeling movement with #1 around 14 weeks, but it was just flutters. This one, I've been feeling movement less frequently than #1, but they've been more bumps and kicks. :shrug: With #1 I was feeling kicks on the outside at 17 weeks, so I'm hoping to feel the same with this one very soon!

Daddiesgift - I wouldn't worry about the size of your baby. It seems like my baby suddenly rose up around 14.5-15 weeks (based on where I found the hb). Now it just depends on the day - sometimes it's right around my belly button and sometimes it's back down low. On my u/s at 15w6d, the tech confirmed that the baby had his feet right up at my belly button, so I know my uterus is that high already, although I don't know exactly when it got that high. I'm sure you're fine though!

Fish&Chips - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow! They should definitely be able to tell gender at 15 weeks!


----------



## bugaboobaby

Sal- Those pics are so cute!!! Sometimes i feel like i have a belly, then others i look down and my belly feels as flat as pre pregnancy:( so i dont know what is up with that. Hoping my true bump shows up eventually. I was showing much sooner with my two previous pregnancies so this is slightly different for me. I guess I should take in to account that i have lost weight and just now have gotten back to my pre preg weight. I am slightly worried the last few days as I have been having some dull low pulling feelings. Not sure if what I am feeling is ligament pain, or what. No bleeding though, and I have am appt with my MW on thursday, so I am just trying to hold out until then and try not to get too worried.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

most likely just stretching and round ligament pain.. i get it too


----------



## daddiesgift

gaiagirl said:


> Daddiesgift I just started my cloth diaper research so I'm not sure yet but I've been recommended to use prefolds with bummi covers for the first little while and then AMP one size with prefolds later (above 10 lbs). That was from a lady who owns a store and has tried pretty much every brand! I think there's a LOT of advice on the natural parenting forum too...

Yeah , Ive heard the same thing that sometimes the One size can be big at first on a newborn. I have not got my thoughts all worked out yet :dohh: but what I am thinking is with the new baby using the newborn disposables I already have then switching to cloth. My son was only breast fed a month and every time he ate (Every 1 at first then every 2) he pooped EVERY TIME! And I have no idea why people say breast fed poop does not smell, maybe my son is just smelly cause his poo has always stunk real bad! And I had to change him more than ten times a day at that point and I just could not imagine doing that with cloth diapers, I would be washing diapers all day everyday! And if we were out and about Id have to carry around poo diapers :nope:. So at this point Im thinking about my son who is 9 months old. My friend actually has 26 fuzzibunz one size brand new in package with two inserts and new elastics for $10 each when they are normally $20 each that she will sell me. So today Im just going to pick up 3-5 just to try them out on my son who weighs over 20lbs. If we like this brand, or its not too hard and time consuming to use cloth then we will buy the rest from her and try them on new baby when it gets here but for the time being my son will use them! 

My son has never had a problem skin wise and never had a diaper rash or anything so I like disposable but its just the cost of them that does not seem practical for the next 3 years. Yesterday I bought a pack of 26 diapers, pampers for $12 ON SALE! and he has been up 34 minutes now and already been through 2 diapers, one being poopy. And he is a two poop a day kind of baby :baby:. So this pack of 26 will last me maybe three days and he is 9 months old!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiiii just had my 16 week checkup today (although I'm 17 weeks!), blood pressure is fine, they keep finding a trace of protein in my urine but they didn't seem concerned?? She also said that it might be too soon to find a HB but she'll try, so not to get too worried if she doesn't and guess what she found it STRAIGHT AWAY!!! Was amazing!! :) :) 153bpm!


----------



## Fish&Chips

The scan went really well today! Baby is fine and measuring spot on 15 weeks. They couldn't see any cause for the bleed so I am still wondering if I did something when I carried some boxes for work. He/she was looking so big and developed! It's amazing how quickly they grow. No sign of what sex. I'm beginning to think it's a girl as couldn't see any dingle dangle when they measured it's thigh bone.


----------



## lovealittle1

:happydance: fish&chips

Well we do need some :pink: in here soon!!

I cloth diaper my son and I love it for so many reasons. I didn't start until he was 3 months but with this bub I am starting immediately. I have already started to build my stash. I am planning to use AIO and pockets with the newborn because they are way more Daddy friendly than prefolds. You can by pre-loved and also selll afterwards. Any CD questions please don't be shy to ask me.

Still no movements here :cry: Midwife appt tomorrow.


----------



## babyfeva

That's great that you got to hear the heartbeat. It's so amazing!


----------



## babyfeva

Great news Fish & Chips!


----------



## charlie15

Great news fish & chips must be a big relief! I think I'm having a girl too but only based on my 12 week scan pics but I don't think we'll find out until bubs is here unless I give in on the 20th June!!

I'm planning on using cloth nappies too, but not sure about newborn ones as I've heard they can be a bit large, so not sure to just get disposables for the 1st couple of weeks then start with the reusable ones??


----------



## daddiesgift

charlie15 said:


> Great news fish & chips must be a big relief! I think I'm having a girl too but only based on my 12 week scan pics but I don't think we'll find out until bubs is here unless I gave on 20th June!!
> 
> I'm planning on using cloth nappies too, but not sure about newborn ones as I've heard they can be a bit large, so not sure to just get disposables for the 1st couple of weeks then start with the reusable ones??

We are on day one of using cloth diapers and liking them so far :thumbup: we have the fuzzibunz elite one size, they fit my 9 month old well and we have had no leaks at all, its actually really hard to tell if it is even wet or not! I had to have a smell, then I just changed it since it had been 3 hours. And he pees ALOT so that says something.

Im looking into newborn sized ones for the same reason. Thing is a part of me wants to use disposables maybe that first month since you changed them SO MUCH. Every two hours for my son. And when I breast fed him he pooped while eating or immediately after ward so that was like every two hour poop diapers of an odd color and smell. I feel like I would be washing them non stop on a newborn. Guess Ill just do more research. Plus I will be formula feeding and giving some expressed milk to this baby so maybe it wont me so much poo. :winkwink: 

Speaking of poo..pretty sure my son just took his first poo in a cloth diaper..wish us luck!! :haha:


----------



## charlie15

Thanks Daddiesgift, all very useful as I'm a 1st time Mum to be!! I was going to with the disposable ones to start until I get my head around things and maybe get into some kind of routine as I'm sure I'll be overwhelmed when bubs 1st arrives!! your reasons for nappy changing every 2 hours is another good reason to delay on the reusable ones for a month. 

Keep me posted on your experince with reusable nappies, hope the poo was all held in!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's great news fish&chips! :)


----------



## janna

That is great news fish&chips! 
I can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat again at my next appt (next week).... It's already been 3 weeks since my ultrasound.


----------



## Soulshaken

Great new fish&chips! I am getting so anxious and excited for our scan monday it's distracting!! I just want to know pink or blue... it doesn't even matter what this baby is but I want to know NOW haha so impatient... 

I think cloth diapers would be awesome to try, especially after just going through buying the past year disposables for my DS :wacko: and who knows how long he will be in diapers still when this baby gets here... anyone have experience with toddlers in cloth??? 

On another note I got sent home from work (I work in an emergency room as a nurse) by one of our Docs tonight diagnosed with pink eye :( Never had that before in my life, yuck! But apparently I can't work for the next 3-5 days!! Really going to hurt my wallet AND Really hope I don't give it to my DS, hoping this goes away fast, I hate being sick.


----------



## daddiesgift

charlie15 said:


> Thanks Daddiesgift, all very useful as I'm a 1st time Mum to be!! I was going to with the disposable ones to start until I get my head around things and maybe get into some kind of routine as I'm sure I'll be overwhelmed when bubs 1st arrives!! your reasons for nappy changing every 2 hours is another good reason to delay on the reusable ones for a month.
> 
> Keep me posted on your experince with reusable nappies, hope the poo was all held in!!

Well the poo went well! :haha: For some reason his poos are hardly ever solid :nope: so that was not so fun to rinse it out but since I was washing them last night I just rinsed it off and threw it in the wash and hung it to dry. No stains or left over smell or anything! Going to ask doctor today at his 9 month appointment if his poo is okay since he is older you think it would be more solid. 

He wore the cloth one all night long, I do not change him any more at night and he had two full bottles of milk and did not leak at all! and unlike with the disposables where I could always smell pee in the morning when I went to get him I could not smell anything and it did not seem that full. I really like these! Im going to keep looking into ones for newborn and maybe a bit older since these fit so great now Im not sure they will fit for another year or so :shrug: Ill keep you posted on my findings :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

Soulshaken said:


> Great new fish&chips! I am getting so anxious and excited for our scan monday it's distracting!! I just want to know pink or blue... it doesn't even matter what this baby is but I want to know NOW haha so impatient...
> 
> I think cloth diapers would be awesome to try, especially after just going through buying the past year disposables for my DS :wacko: and who knows how long he will be in diapers still when this baby gets here... anyone have experience with toddlers in cloth???
> 
> On another note I got sent home from work (I work in an emergency room as a nurse) by one of our Docs tonight diagnosed with pink eye :( Never had that before in my life, yuck! But apparently I can't work for the next 3-5 days!! Really going to hurt my wallet AND Really hope I don't give it to my DS, hoping this goes away fast, I hate being sick.

Oh no! Im so sorry, I hope it goes away soon and does not get any worse.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

for those who have felt movement.. does it ever feel like pricks? i had a feeling an inch above my belly button and an inch to the left of my belly button but it felt like tiny little shocks or pricks... i never felt it before but guessing not the baby??


----------



## morri

I wondered that too since I had that yesterday. I havent felt it yet other wise.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah havent it felt it since.. will have to wait and see i guess.. until then i am guessing round ligament pain!?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Soulshaken I'm guessing the Dr told you how to try and keep the infection contained ie washing your hands, not sharing flannels etc? Hope it clears up soon and you're not suffering too much.

I've been feeling the baby on and off for a week now and yesterday it was really quite obvious. I would imagine it's different for everyone but for me it is like gas bubbles popping, plus sometimes it's pressure where the baby must be stretching and pushing out and yesterday it felt more like kicks. Last pregnancy I got the feather sensation I heard about ie it was like a feather being brushed against my skin.


----------



## booflebump

I keep having funny sensations - but not sure if it's bubs or not. I've felt a bit of pressure, and a stroking sensation once or twice, but no kicks yet. I do have an anterior placenta though. 

Hope you get fixed up soon soulshaken

xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Anyone else absolutely a worry wart? I have another scan on Friday but I'm so impatient and think I'm going to see if I can get a private scan for a gender guess today. I also bought a ridiculously cheap Doppler online so that should be something else to keep me panicked in the mean time. :haha:

I wish they made portable ultrasounds that were affordable.


----------



## daddiesgift

Wouldnt that be lovely to have an ultrasound machine available like a doppler! :haha: yeah right, will never happen takes too much to get the machine up and going and to know exactly what you are doing. 

Im pretty sure I have not been feeling anything, sometimes I think I do but not too sure! With my son it was just thuds, stretches, flips and turns. When I felt him move about a week later you could see it from the outside and feel it so hopefully it happens sooner this time than last! 

10 days till my next scan!! Everyone fxed for me that we find out gender I'm going crazy over here! Im really proud that I still have not gained any weight, though please no one tell me my stomach was this huge before! I told my husband that and he said maybe im losing weight everywhere and its going all to my stomach :haha: I sure hope! My pants are getting TIGHT. Muffin top and all :nope:.


----------



## Mrs.326

A few of you have mentioned this already, but I'm really experiencing some major stretching! It started yesterday and has been nagging me since... I'm sure it's just round ligament pain. It doesn't hurt when I sit, only when I stand or walk (or change positions while sleeping). To you experienced mommies - how long does this typically last?


----------



## daddiesgift

^well as long as your growing youre going to have stretching pains. They are just worse and more often in the beginning. I hate when I sneeze or quickly stand up and feel like Ive been stabbed


----------



## charlie15

Mrs.326 said:


> A few of you have mentioned this already, but I'm really experiencing some major stretching! It started yesterday and has been nagging me since... I'm sure it's just round ligament pain. It doesn't hurt when I sit, only when I stand or walk (or change positions while sleeping). To you experienced mommies - how long does this typically last?

Where in your tummy are the pains? i have had them low down which i' sure is round ligament pain but yesterday I had pain around my belly button when i bent over, it felt like a sharp bruise. I can't imagine getting round ligament pain up there, anyone else had this??


----------



## daddiesgift

charlie15 said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> A few of you have mentioned this already, but I'm really experiencing some major stretching! It started yesterday and has been nagging me since... I'm sure it's just round ligament pain. It doesn't hurt when I sit, only when I stand or walk (or change positions while sleeping). To you experienced mommies - how long does this typically last?
> 
> Where in your tummy are the pains? i have had them low down which i' sure is round ligament pain but yesterday I had pain around my belly button when i bent over, it felt like a sharp bruise. I can't imagine getting round ligament pain up there, anyone else had this??Click to expand...

Could just be everything stretching and moving into places. Here is a really cool link to what happens to our insides during pregnancy, it should play on its own but you can also drag it to make it play or press the play button. :flower:

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/

So much goes on in our bodies during pregnancy that majority to all pains we have are nothing to worry about. After I had my son for a month or two my stomach hurt so much, even to push it in and it felt so hallow turns out everything was just moving back into place, not just your uterus.


----------



## charlie15

that's great! totally amazing to see what happens to your intestines!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks so much for sharing that video! Definitely puts things in perspective (and helps me not feel so bad for the bump I've been sporting since week 12!). All of my pain is _way_ down low... I'm sure it's just stretching and everything getting "resituated" :haha:


----------



## Soulshaken

Thanks ladies it's really frustrating not to play and kiss and snuggle my DS today but I do NOT want him to get this! So yeah fish&chips lots of laundry and hand washing in order today! 

Daddiesgift I wish they sold an ultrasound attachment for the tv so you could see bubs at any time! Lol I'm pretty sure the only reason they don't is because they wouldn't make money off us desperate mommies anymore :dohh:

Mrs326 and charlie15 - I used to feel almost a tearing feeling to the left of my belly button with DS so I know what your saying, pretty much at the emergency room where I work they tell moms that as long as you don't have period or contraction like cramping along WITH bleeding you shouldn't worry, our bodies and being pushed and pulled in all sorts of directions right now haha :)


----------



## Cridge

soulshaken - make sure you either change your pillowcase each morning or sleep with a towel on your pillow and change that daily. Pink eye is so hard to get rid of if there's even a trace of it anywhere! GL!!

I feel pains all over - way down low, up high or on the sides. I consider it all totally normal. Sometimes it's more of a stretching pain, and sometimes it's stabbing. If I get in a funny position, it can feel like I ripped a whole in my guts sometimes. Guts are definitely moving around so I don't worry about it. You'll feel it the entire pregnancy too - you're constantly growing!


----------



## bugaboobaby

Yuck, just went to the midwife, and got a weight check. At close to 15 weeks I have only gained 1lb. That puts me in the high risk category.:cry:

I guess I have some gaining to do, but in reality I eat all day every day. No joke. So i am a little confused. I guess baby is taking more then I can consume:shrug:.


----------



## daddiesgift

bugaboobaby said:


> Yuck, just went to the midwife, and got a weight check. At close to 15 weeks I have only gained 1lb. That puts me in the high risk category.:cry:
> 
> I guess I have some gaining to do, but in reality I eat all day every day. No joke. So i am a little confused. I guess baby is taking more then I can consume:shrug:.

Are you underweight in general? Never heard of being high risk cause of weight, especially at this stage! I know some places never even weigh their moms to be. My office weighs me each time but have never said anything to me this time or last about my gain, good for them :haha:. But I could see why it might be a problem if you are considered underweight. I really do think making a baby burns calories! I was working out and eating nothing but healthy food and water before this :bfp: and there was some weeks I lost nothing, gained some, lost some, ect. Seems the harder I worked the more I gained weight!! Now as ashamed as I am to say Im eating really bad :nope: For example, and no one get grossed out Im pregnant over here :haha: I just ate a ceasar salad and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and some crackers, a bite of a doughnut and some cooked oysters with hot sauce. and I still have not gained anything. When before pregnancy just looking at a doughnut would put on five pounds


----------



## morri

I have gainned abotu 4 kg. and I think you shouldnt worry too much about your lo thy will all grow nice and healthily even without you having their dopplers on ;)


----------



## sharonfruit

Is anyone around the same stage as me and not feeling anything yet? I can't describe what I've felt as any more than low pressure and I'm coming up to 18 weeks :( I know its still early but everyone seems to have started feeling flutters etc at around 16-18 weeks! Xxx


----------



## morri

I havent felt anything either yet, don't worry :)


----------



## booflebump

sharon - I'm not really feeling anything either. I'm sure they will let us know they are in there soon enough!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

havent felt anything and only gained 1.5 pounds... but not considered high risk?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

:cloud9: just found out what the gummybears are, but I'm withholding until I can share with DH. They are all the way up into my belly button already which is why it felt like I'd been punched/bruised in my stomach a couple days ago. They are all measuring four days ahead. :0D

Can't wait to share, but must!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

WTBmyBFP said:


> :cloud9: just found out what the gummybears are, but I'm withholding until I can share with DH. They are all the way up into my belly button already which is why it felt like I'd been punched/bruised in my stomach a couple days ago. They are all measuring four days ahead. :0D
> 
> Can't wait to share, but must!!!!!

AAHHH!!! Dying to know! :) I'm sure your DH will be so excited! :)


----------



## gaiagirl

WTBmyBFP said:


> :cloud9: just found out what the gummybears are, but I'm withholding until I can share with DH. They are all the way up into my belly button already which is why it felt like I'd been punched/bruised in my stomach a couple days ago. They are all measuring four days ahead. :0D
> 
> Can't wait to share, but must!!!!!

I predict BOYS! :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

I predict 3 girls, eeek x


----------



## WTBmyBFP

hehehe DH is atleast on his way home, I'm ready to burst!!! I put a little poll on my Triplet Journal if anyone wants to play along...it is only up for today, and as soon as I get the chance I'll update it! :O)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i say 3 girls... eekk so exciting!


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh I didn't realize they were fraternal! I change my prediction to 2 boys 1 girl!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

:pink: :pink: :pink: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cloud9:


----------



## janna

That is so exciting, WTBmyBFP... Girls are so sweet!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats!!!!! three sister!!! shall be great in their teens hehe only teasing!!

SO EXCITING!!


----------



## Mrs.326

How exciting!!! We needed some pink on this board, and now we've got it!! Congratulations!! How'd you tell your DH?


----------



## babyfeva

Wow congrats WTB!!!!!!!


----------



## Soulshaken

WTBmyBFP said:


> :pink: :pink: :pink: !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cloud9:

Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i LOVED your video oh my goodness I cried through the entire thing, it has made me even MORE excited for our ultrasound on monday :hugs:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8wME-L8_Uk&feature=share
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ashleywalton

WTBmyBFP said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8wME-L8_Uk&feature=share
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Lol. That was so cute and funny. 3 girls!! Exciting! I'm having my 3rd girl :) Yay for girls! ;)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha soo cute.. thanks for sharing!! he is for sure out numbered ;)


----------



## Soulshaken

hahaha oh my goodness I showed my husband and we both laughed so hard. love it!


----------



## CAValleygirl

Omg best video ever!!! Congrats on three girls!!!


----------



## daddiesgift

How great! Congrats! Love the video!


----------



## bumpyyride

sharonfruit said:


> Is anyone around the same stage as me and not feeling anything yet? I can't describe what I've felt as any more than low pressure and I'm coming up to 18 weeks :( I know its still early but everyone seems to have started feeling flutters etc at around 16-18 weeks! Xxx

same here...17+3 today...have felt nothing in terms of baby...tho have had bouts of stretching pain till week 16 and then suddenly its gone for past 4 days...have gained about 3 kgs since start of process but as per a website, i should have gained 5 kgs by now...dr does no weighing for me...just measure on scales at home


----------



## morri

:rofl: great video.

Bumpy ride, as there is with fetal growth and child growth etc their is also a centile chart for weight gain so don't worry if your arent slap bang on 5 kg :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Looooove the video!!! Bless him.. he looked genuinely scared!

Bugaboo I lost a stone during my first trimester and since then only gained 1lb but I don't think the mw will weigh me as they are pretty relaxed about weight gain, or lack or it where I am. I know I will make up for it though - I ended up so bloated and heavy with my son. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh so I am now 9stone 2lb.


----------



## charlie15

excellent video! 3 girls, wow!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL!!! I absolutely LOVED that video :) Congrats again!! Your house will be full of laughter and tears from here on out, and I'm sure it'll be the best time of your life :)


----------



## booflebump

That is so cute!!! Congratulations on your 3 daughters! xxx


----------



## Cridge

What a great video!! Your hubby seems quite scared. I love it! Congrats on the 3 girls!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Love the video WTB!!!!!!!!!!!!

This new transition period between the first hint of flutters and feeling real movement is kind of sucky. I'm now worried and obsessing over whether I'm feeling movement...I have felt a couple of light flutters in the past two weeks but sometimes nothing for days and it is worrying! I know it's normal but come on, baby, get a bit tougher on me :)

I know ill be regretting that soon enough! Lol


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
WTB - Loved that video! Congrats on the three girls - this group can so do with a touch of pink! 
I hope to be adding to team pink!! Just waiting for my anomoly scan - hopefully in the next 4 weeks I will find out! 

I landed up a bit frantic this morning. Developed a large red, itchy sore bump under my right arm last night. Eventually got hold of a doctor this morning and saw him this afternoon. It was as I suspected - a blocked and infected sweat gland! He has given me antibiotics for the next week! Hopefuly get rid of the pain soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing well 
Really looking forward to my 16 week MW appointment tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ouchie Skweet. Hope the antibiotics kick in soon x


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hope the pain goes away, skweek!

16w5d and NO flutters or anything! COME ON, baby!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

Lovely video :cloud9: You will cherish it forever!

Still no movements here. MW said I likely have an anterior placenta and that is why I am not feeling anything.


----------



## CharlieKeys

LOVE the video WTB :haha: His reaction is hilarious! bless him!! Congrats on three girls!!! :)


----------



## Cridge

gaiagirl said:


> This new transition period between the first hint of flutters and feeling real movement is kind of sucky. I'm now worried and obsessing over whether I'm feeling movement...I have felt a couple of light flutters in the past two weeks but sometimes nothing for days and it is worrying! I know it's normal but come on, baby, get a bit tougher on me :)

ditto! i've been more worried the last couple of weeks than my entire pregnancy so far. :wacko: I know I was feeling my son a lot more by now. I had slowed my use of my doppler but now I'm using it more again because I feel like I should be feeling baby more. Hopefully just another week or two and we can stop worrying!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies. 
I am seeing the MW tomorrow so will ask her about not feeling my bubba yet! I so want to feel something soon! 
Cant wait to hear my babies heartbeat again! Roll on 4pm tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## CharlieKeys

If it's your first 17 weeks is still early... I felt Stephen at 18 weeks, Henry at 20 and this baby at 14 (though we could have sworn earlier). 

When we saw the midwife she said "17 weeks, so I'm guessing no movements yet" and when we said yes she was really happy/surprised. It's normal no to have felt anything by now :)


----------



## morri

I only have my next appointment in three weeks.


----------



## daddiesgift

8 days till my next scan! Yippy!! I need to stop counting its making time go slow. I have felt a few flutters but not sure if its baby or not. So until its a proper thud i'll say i've felt nothing :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

have my gender scan/3d scan today and i am freaking out. i always get excited but also so nervous. i have been having major anxiety and freaking out.... dont get me wrong i am excited and have been counting down for weeks but i cant help but freak out. 2am here and i cant sleep :/


----------



## daddiesgift

why are you freaking out? (Its 8am here :) )


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i always think there will be something wrong :/


----------



## daddiesgift

I thought you were worried about the gender :winkwink: Its hard not to worry something may be wrong :hugs: Im sure everything will be just fine!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha no, either gender i am fine... thanks... its near 4am here so i guess i should try and sleep.. ill update after scan!


----------



## booflebump

Deep breaths - you will be fine :hugs:

17+6 bumpy

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNTMxLTAwODc3LmpwZw-1.jpg

We move house tomorrow :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Bump is looking fabulous, BoofleB!! Yay for moving house!!


----------



## booflebump

WTBmyBFP said:


> Bump is looking fabulous, BoofleB!! Yay for moving house!!

Thanks - can't wait :dance: Moving from a 2 bed apartment to a 3 bed house with a garden xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Gorgeous bump Boofle. Good luck with the move!!! I bet you will fill all the new space really quickly.. and I don't mean you personally although give it a month or two... ;) xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

Anyone else having crazy vivid dreams?? I woke up in tears this morning because my dream was so real!!


----------



## bugaboobaby

yeah, my dreams have been wacky lately! I could do without for sure! Today is my 15 week appt, and I will be scheduling my gender scan today!!! I know it will be maybe 3-4 weeks out, but having a date is exciting!!! feeling a little nervous about today, though i do before every visit to the midwife. always anxious to hear little beans heartbeat!!!thought i felt a kick today, which was a nice surprise if it was, as it is my birthday! Can't wait to hear more gender announcements!!! :happydance: keep em' comin ladies!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Happy Birthday, Bugaboo!! What a nice little present from your LO :)


----------



## babyfeva

Happy Birthday Bugaboo! Let us know how your appt goes.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats on the house boofle!


----------



## babyfeva

Should we create a thread in the second trimester that we can all transition to? I wanna stick with all of you!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

off to scan! and this thread is in pregnancy group.. u can stick by us by just hitting user CP (top left) or going to pregnancy group and discussions :)

ps. happy birthday bugaboo!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Happy Birthday Bugaboo!

Good luck wishfulmom2b! Im sure you wont need it though everything will be fine! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm sure everything will be fine, wishfulmom! Excited to hear your gender announcement when you return! :)


----------



## booflebump

babyfeva said:



> Should we create a thread in the second trimester that we can all transition to? I wanna stick with all of you!

Group threads need to stay in groups and discussions, otherwise the tri forums end up full of group threads and the people who need advice get missed :thumbup: We are in the right place here :flower:


----------



## bugaboobaby

well, midwife decided to wait 5 weeks for the ultrasound. blech. But in other better news, baby was playing with the mw and kept kicking and swimming away when she was trying to hear the heartbeat. was very cute. AND baby has given me an amazing birthday present. I have felt kicks multiple times today!! :thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::cloud9:

cant wait to hear about the gender wishful!!:flower:


----------



## Cridge

Happy birthday bugaboo!!

Good luck with the scan wishfulmom2b!

I had a dream last night that I was making out with Matthew Bellamy after a concert! :thumbup: That was a nice one I wanted to get back to. :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 

I too saw my MW today. Heard Speckles HB - averaging 134beats per minutes. MW says the slower HB's tend to be girls and therefore thinks I am carrying a girl! YAY 
Will have to wait for the 20 weeks scan to find out if she is right. Should be getting 20 weeks scan date through in the next few days. 
Will have to go back at 36 weeks to discuss birthing options as I have coxydenia. So will have a think about birthing plans but keep it really flexible till I've seen the consultant at 36 weeks.


----------



## Cridge

Skweek - I heard the opposite about hb... that higher means girl and lower means boy. That being said, my 2 boys were/are on the high end. :shrug:


----------



## gaiagirl

That is strange, I have always heard that lower = boys and higher = girls!


----------



## babyfeva

Happy Birthday bugaboo!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ultrasound went great!!

we are team blue :blue: :blue: !!

was so happy with 3D scan and the place as a whole. giant 50inch LCD screen to look at, very cute and comfy room and the lady was so nice! got whole ultrasound on a dvd and tons of printable photos. was only suppose to get two 2d photos but got 7 and also 4 3D print outs. she said our baby was too cute not to give them to us haha

baby was dancing and sucking its thumb... on :cloud9:

thanks for all your well wishes!!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Waaaahooooo!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## babyfeva

congrats wishful!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Next appt for me is June 28th and I have an ultrasound June 12th.


----------



## morri

I also had an extremely weird dream....


----------



## daddiesgift

wishfulmom2b- Congrats! Boys are too sweet!! How did the 3D/4D look at 16 weeks? I want to do it pretty bad but Im worried I should wait a little longer. They do it at my doctors office for a few seconds at some points but they have places you can pay to go that really go all out. 

My dreams have been pretty vivid and odd as well. Last night we were trying to escape LOOSE KILLER PANDAS :haha: they had glowing eyes and all. No idea where that came from, I cant even think of the last time I thought of a panda!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank you!

i was thrilled with the 3d because i have never experienced anything like it in my life! loved seeing baby suck its thumb, rub its eyes, and he was sitting indian style in the beginning... my heart melted. also my DH has really defined, big lips, and thats the first thing i saw!! 

with that said, if your paying for 3d i would go later. mine was gender with 3d sneak peeks but she was so nice, so did a lot in 3d. i will post pics tomorrow and part of the dvd. i think it looks more alien on the pictures then it did when i watching it live though!

i can imagine 25 weeks plus being great!!


----------



## morri

I get 3D scans for every scan from 25 weeks on , but they are surely cashing in on it too(100&#8364;(in total)) but not bad seeing a single one they cash 60&#8364; in, and all just for a flick of a switch :Haha:


----------



## colsy

I've been offline for a week or so, so I have probably missed lots of news. I hope you are all happy and well. All is good here - finally reaching the other side of nausea, tho I still can't eat properly - I am very hungry for lots of the time, but I can only eat what I really really want, and sometimes that can be slightly difficult to procure at that very moment! Had my scheduled 16-week midwife appt yesterday (tho I am actually 17 weeks) - not much to report TBH, apart from she found the baby's heart beat really quickly (despite my anterior placenta) and it sounded good and strong. :thumbup:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Happy belated birthday Bugaboo! How exciting that you are feeling multiple kicks!!


----------



## Mrs.326

The dreams are getting so wierd... Had one last night about zombies! (I think I've been reading too much about the man in Miami)


----------



## bugaboobaby

it was. havent felt much today, a few here and there, but yesterday was a real treat:) Even hubby felt one. ( I had a VERY full bladder but didnt want to go because i could feel everything! LOL) I cant wait for it to get to the point when my kids can feel!


----------



## Soulshaken

Congrats wishful!!! Two more days until our gender scan I can't believe it!!! :happydance: 

I can definitely relate to the wierd and VIVID dreams lately and some are a little scandalous lol guess those hormones are getting a little crazy in second tri haha! :blush:

I've felt my little nudger off and on all day today and I can't help but smile, I've also been catching myself saying "she" a lot so if it's a boy.. Sorry baby!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

who has a middle name for murray for a boy? murray is a family name we are seriously considering but have no middle names. no other family name we want to use either.

Murray _____ Eaton

any ideas?


----------



## booflebump

Aww wishful, congrats on your little boy! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh that's hard... urm Murray James, Murray Andrew, Murray Edward, Murray Thomas. Were there any other boys names you liked? 

Ih ad a weird dream last night too! It involved Captain Hook (but he was a real person not a cartoon), a pirate ship and trying to save my children from someone. Random!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

it is hard! still so far out i wonder if his first name will even be murray haha.. i feel like i'm going to go back and forth a lot :)


----------



## daddiesgift

You could always do Murray with a middle name he would go by? IDK, its one of the hardest things to come up with a name that sounds good together! With our son I picked his first name my husband picked his middle name. This time we both made a list of names we agreed on then put them in a hat and let our son pick so we couldnt go back and forth with what it was going to be. When he decide so early by the time they are here you start doubting yourself! 

6 days till our scan and Im super excited, seems so close but so far away. 69 days till we for sure have to be back in America :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Id say 39 days till we leave here but not sure yet. Im sooo ready to get our new house, see our family, let them meet my son and eat some American food :haha:.

:laundry: Cloth diapering is going very well for us! I really think anyone who is expecting or even has a diaper baby should check it out. I was always skeptical because I hated the thought of poo sitting around, or poo or pee in my washer, I also thought they would be too bulky under clothes but its not like that at all! Washing is so easy, poo is not a problem at all and my son has no problem with them, they actually fit better under his clothes then disposable. Plus its saving us TONS of money!! They are always sold out of box diapers here so we were having to buy a pack of 26 diapers for $12 every three days! So happy to have sucked it up and tried this and wish I wouldve done it 9 months sooner!


----------



## sharonfruit

It's great to hear your views in cloth diapering, I'm glad it's going well for you and ant wait to try it out myself!

Re the middle name I think something one syllable would be nice like Jay?


Last night I dreamed that I took my puppy to Spain and hid him in my hand luggage! X


----------



## charlie15

Good to know how easy the cloth nappies are going, will def be using them.

We're having the same problem with middle names, all agreed on if bubs is a boy, Joshua Carter (a family middle name for boys) but cannot decide on a middle name for a girl that goes with Talia. The problem is that we are using both our surnames so need something short and that doesn't end in "a". I like Skye but not sure OH is convinced!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Love the names!! So hard to decide. DH and I have two out of three picked, and the third is perhaps decided, but not in stone yet. Got my $35 Doppler in the mail. Can't beat the price, and found two heartbeats. A is anterior so I'm not shocked that she was hard to find. well, I had a long stressful night at work, so it's tub and movie time so I can unwind, then off to sleep. Have a good day all.


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations on your little boy, Wishful :) xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

A very belated birthday Bugaboo!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh my goodness have any of you heard the new Ed Sheeran song? I've just been in tears over it. :(


----------



## skweek35

I love that song - small bump!! I have heard it before but for the first time I was in tears listening to it! Oh the hormones!! :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I couldn't believe the lyrics at the end. Heart breaking. X


----------



## skweek35

It sure was!! Sob sob sob!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

here's some photos from my gender/4d scan. i was only 16w4d so the 3d are not as detailed as you would usually see but of course i think he is adorable! hope no one thinks these are creepy looking...

this is in the beginning when he was sleeping (resting his hand on his cheek)
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d139/janellepollard/SSS_19.jpg

then he woke up and made tons of hand signals (almost looked like he was clapping!)
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d139/janellepollard/SSS_33.jpg

at the end he sat indian style and looked at peace :)
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d139/janellepollard/SSS_30.jpg

and heres the money shot that proves i am team blue!
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d139/janellepollard/SSS_41.jpg


----------



## daddiesgift

How sweet! Those are nice pictures. For sure looks like a boy :haha:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hhehhehe. Money shot. :haha:


----------



## skweek35

No mistaking that last shot!! So cute sitting in the lotus position. Now to convince my DF that we need to get 3d scans booked for around 30 weeks!


----------



## daddiesgift

Odd question for you ladies but maybe someone would know :) If you had a child before would they be able to tell if you had PCOS? I have about every symptom of it and it took over 2 years to get prego with our son, I do not remember them ever saying that they tested for it or not. Then this baby was conceived with no fertility help or anything?? Idk just something I was thinking about...


----------



## skweek35

Daddiesgift - I have PCOS. I was however diagnosed at 17 years old - that was almost 20 years ago. I had very irregular, heavy periods, bad acne and was over weight and struggling to loose it! 
Although these are the most common symptoms, the doctors have to do blood tests and scans of your ovaries to officially diagnose PCOS. 
PCOS, fortunately, does not necessarily mean it will be more difficult to concieve. 

They say that having a child can be the cure for PCOS. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## daddiesgift

hmm well then im sure during our fertility testing they would have done some testing, guess I need to look into my medical records! I thought I had this years ago but recently I googled a problem I have been having since I was about 18, :blush: body hair. Even though I am a blonde my hair grows in so thick and coarse EVERYWHERE. I have to wax my face every few days because I get patches of dark hair that grows. and something came up about PCOS and I have about every problem it listed! Might just be by chance but I thought it was odd, and would explain a lot not only about fertility but my hair, my weight, my periods/pms/cramps ect.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i was diagnosed with pcos at 20. was so nervous about conceiving but got pregnant in the "normal" range..my periods are hell though and this break has been quite nice.. i was wondering the other day why my pregnancy has made me feel almost better and then it hit me no more terrible periods and ovulation pain!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

skweek35 said:


> No mistaking that last shot!! So cute sitting in the lotus position. Now to convince my DF that we need to get 3d scans booked for around 30 weeks!

i want to go back at 30 weeks too! got a 25% coupon off if i do, plus if i get the same women she gave us a bunch of free stuff. such a great experience!


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful pics!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Uterus off to side?pain.....?
Hi ladies,

I posted this in 2nd tri but thought I'd post here as well in case any of u ladies have any experience......

So yesterday and today I have been super uncomfortable. And Friday morning I woke up in the early hours lying on my right side (I normally always sleep on left and I have a preggle pillow I sleep with, but guess I rolled over) dunno how long I was like that but when I woke up I had a pretty bad pain in my lower right abdomen. It wasn't cramping, or stretching feeling, or like the pain u get when u really really have to pee. 
It took quite awhile for it to go away and when I moved around in bed or walking was quite bothersome. Evenentually it went away.

I have been noticing that my uterus is off centre, by quite a lot to the right. I did some googling and found could be because of the septum I have in my uterus but who knows.

Has anyone experienced these things before? Any idea what they could be? Could the pain just be because my uterus is off centre and it's just really pushing on things?
Has anyone had a uterus off centre?what does that mean for your pregnancy/delivery?

Today since waking up walking around is really uncomfortable.
I "popped" in the last week for sure so I have a definite bump and I'm a pretty petite person (5'3", 105lbs) so I can't imagine what I'll be like if this keeps up haha waddling in no time!

Currently I'm 15weeks 5days.
I have a doc appointment on the 11th in a week so unless it gets crazy bad I don't plan to see a doc before I'm not that worried.

Thanks for any help ladies, sorry got kinda long.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my uterus is in the "normal" place, meaning in the center etc. and i only get pains on the right side...dr has said they are all normal so far. could it of been ovary pain like a cyst?


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hmm I'm not sure I've never had a cyst before or any problems with my ovaries, and with everything all moved around in there no idea where my ovaries are ATM lol.


----------



## Soulshaken

Wishful those scans are not creepy at all!!! LOVE THEM, when I had a couple of my DS at that stage we called them his "clay baby" shots haha, what a precious boy you have :)

Daddiesgift - some of what you are describing sounds almost like thyroid issues, have you have had that tested?? would be interested to see... PCOS and thyroid issues can mimic eachother... just a thought! 

lilbean - I've had pain on the right side too but it's usually if I've been laying in one position for a while and then move or get up, sounds like ligament pain but u can always run it past your doctor if you are worried :thumbup:

Getting so excited for our :pink: or :blue: scan tomorrow!! :happydance: I think little bubs was too as he or she was dancing a LOT last night!


----------



## daddiesgift

I dont believe I have had that tested! Something to look into after this pregnancy. I had horrible cramps ever since I started my period at age 11. Then at about 18-19 the hair thing started :( then about 21 I started piling on weight QUICKLY and it was hard to lose though I dont remember ever eating any different than I had before. The last few years I have been around 160-170lbs at 5'9 which is on the boarder of over weight. When I was always 140 and under. Crazy how one google of "how to rid yourself of facial hair" turned into a investigation for other problems :haha: darn you google! Ive always waxed and kept it "low key" doing it every week now that Im pregnant of course its like everyday! Not feeling very womanly over here!

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow! Exciting everyone is finding out their genders!! Hopefully we will find out friday!!


----------



## booflebump

daddiesgift - I've always been a touch on the hairy side as well, but have been tested for PCOS and unfortunately it's just how I (and the rest of the women in the family) are - curse of being very dark haired and pale skinned!

Good luck Soulshaken for your scan tomorrow! 

xxx


----------



## babyfeva

so excited for your appt tomorrow!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

Name(just first)?
Angela

How old are you?
30

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
7 Nov, from first scan at 8 weeks. Scan at 12 weeks dated a little sooner (Nov 5)

What # child is this for you?
#1

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
I predicted and hoped for a boy.

Are you finding out the gender?
It's a boy!

How many months were you TTC?
We weren't really trying, but weren't being careful because we didn't think I was fertile really. 

--- 
Some add'l infos: 
Planning a natural birth (cross your fingers for me) at our local hospital. Looking very forward to breast feeding. Have felt the baby tickling me for a little more than a week now. 20w scan is on June 21. :D


----------



## daddiesgift

Is it nap time yet?? REALLY did not want to get up this morning but my son had other plans (as he stands in front of the tv dancing to Sesame Street). I think the only time I feel baby is in the morning when I am laying in bed. I really do not know why my back hurts so much when I lay on it since the baby is only 4 inches big at this point! Things really are happening fast in this pregnancy. I woke up last night and my arms were completely numb cause I must have been sleeping on my back awhile. 

Not to mention I feel like poo. The last two days Ive felt it coming on and its just getting worse. Sore throat, sore body, and feeling like puking when I eat anything. Hope this passes soon. Ready for my appointment on Friday!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have been feeling crappy too.. hope you feel better soon!

when should i stop sleeping on my back and stomach? i dont sleep on my back much at all but i sleep on my stomach every night. i have no bump so i am not in any sort of discomfort.. i'm i okay (17 weeks) until i am uncomfortable???


----------



## bumpyyride

hello ladies...just needed a clarification....does the anomaly scan happen only post 20 weeks or is it possible to do it post 18 weeks?

I have my doctors appointment in abt 3 hours time and i'm a nervous wreck as of now....i last had a scan at 14 weeks where i saw hb and have not had ANY pregnancy symptoms since then...i'm terrified that i will receive bad news today...i just cant shake off this fear....my friend recently had a daughter and she was diagnosed with a cleft palate post birth....and this is sooo adding to my fears...

i have not bought anything (clothes for me or baby) as i wanted to wait for the 20 week anomaly scan...its like i'm in stand still mode..i dont know whether i can last out 2 more weeks till next scan:nope:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

it is VERY common to not have any symptoms or to feel a lot better in 2nd tri. i feel run down but i think it is more of cold thing then pregnancy thing. besides that i only have some random cravings sometimes. nothing else. not even a bump or weight gain and my baby is doing great! as for the scan my anatomy one is at 18 weeks. express to your dr your anxiety and she/he might book you asap!

i understand the anxiety though, i freaked out before my private scan! x


----------



## morri

Daddiesgift- I describe the weight gain at 21 years old as the -" end of puberty weight gain" since your body has finished his work he just doesn't need to have the same amount of food anymore :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

I go every 3 weeks for a scan and I still freak out every time thinking the worse before I think of the best! Im sure everything is fine and like said 2nd trimester things ease up a bit and its normal to feel normal again ;)

Wishfulmom2b- Hope you feel better too, really is the pits being sick while pregnant. The weather here is gloomy as well so I feel I could sleep for days. Too bad my son thinks thats a bad idea :haha: I recall at around 16 weeks my doctor said that you should try not to sleep on your back anymore, not because of the block of blood flow or whatever people say but mostly cause the uterus and baby are weighing more and can weigh down on you and make you hurt more and people have reported feeling dizzy when they get up or waking up feeling like puking which has been happening to me often now! I asked him what side to lay on and he said it does not matter as long as you are comfortable. I know other doctors and people say different. I just try not to sleep on my back and honestly it does hurt me and before I get up to use bath room in the night I have to sit there a second so I dont walk into things from being dizzy. I really dont think it will cause harm to baby either way! 

Weighed in this morning and so far gained about a pound. YIPPY! Problem is my stomach is huge and my pants just look horrible. I took my old maternity clothes out of storage and they look horrible. Did not really care at that point what I looked like since my husband was deployed so I wore just big bump hiding comfy clothes. So today Im online shopping for some maternity clothes. Maybe just some pants and a tank top or two. I feel bad since we need to save money for move but Im looking incredibly chubby over here I need something to define the bump :haha: anyone else bought maternity clothes yet?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks daddiesgift! so is my stomach okay to sleep on then? i have stopped my back completely as of last week. not a big back sleeper anyways.

i have gained a pound but none of my pants fit right. probable just things moving around.. i got a pair of maternity pants but they are too big. been wearing sweats around the house and well outside too haha :winkwink:


----------



## charlie15

A pound in weight gain, you lucky ladies!! I've gained 7kg!! not sure how that has happened though, I do have a small bump and boobs are growing fast but no weight gain elsewhere and I'm still gyming it and running! Oh well just my body I guess!

Wishful I think it's fine to sleep on your tummy as long as you're comfy as baby is protected by bump and lots of amniotic fluid. I can sort of sleep on my back but with a slight tilt, if i lay straight on my back i don't get dizzy but I get really bad pain on my lumbar spine which is where is guess bubs is pressing against. 

Hope the 2 of you feel better soon, I had a cold last week and it sucks while been pregnant!


----------



## daddiesgift

I dont see why not at this point! I did with my son just later in pregnancy he would squirm so I stopped since I thought I was smashing him :haha: they are pretty cushioned in there but maybe ask doctor at your next appointment just to be sure


----------



## daddiesgift

charlie15- I dont feel too lucky, I know it will pile on one of these weeks! The longer it takes excites me but with my son I did really good then last few weeks I was gaining almost 5 pounds a week!! and only lost 19 lbs in birth :haha: I want to go to the gym so bad!! I was going almost every day before :bfp: but then I got horrible morning sickness now Im just exhausted feeling. Im going to force myself to go after this doctors appointment if they tell me the hole in my placenta has closed up. She told me to take it easy till then.


----------



## charlie15

daddiesgift said:


> charlie15- I dont feel too lucky, I know it will pile on one of these weeks! The longer it takes excites me but with my son I did really good then last few weeks I was gaining almost 5 pounds a week!! and only lost 19 lbs in birth :haha: I want to go to the gym so bad!! I was going almost every day before :bfp: but then I got horrible morning sickness now Im just exhausted feeling. Im going to force myself to go after this doctors appointment if they tell me the hole in my placenta has closed up. She told me to take it easy till then.

Yeah I have read that we put on weight at different stages at different rates in pregnancy so we are just all different!

Hope your placenta has sorted itself out and you can get back to the gym, but not surprised you're tired with your active little boy. This is my 1st so don't have anyone wearing me out at home (yet!!) which makes gym easier.


----------



## skweek35

wishfulmom2b said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> No mistaking that last shot!! So cute sitting in the lotus position. Now to convince my DF that we need to get 3d scans booked for around 30 weeks!
> 
> i want to go back at 30 weeks too! got a 25% coupon off if i do, plus if i get the same women she gave us a bunch of free stuff. such a great experience!Click to expand...

I've been thinking about this. My mom has asked to go with to the scans which I really dont want. So I might pay for the 3d scans and take my mom instead of DF. I know that DF is really against any more scans than what is necessary. He is very clued up on all sciency stuff and thinks that the radiation or something like that from the scans may be harmful to the baby. 
So I might need to sneak behind his back which I really dont like doing. 

So dont know if I will get it done in the end.


----------



## bumpyyride

back from doctors. it went fine....baby all ok as per v short scan (2 mins in all!!). OH saw heartbeat, hands, legs, spine

got started on calcium & iron supplements. anomaly scan would be between weeks 21 and 22.....

oh....and i booked in my delivery date at the hospital where i will be delivering...

since i have tremendous back pain (due to previous back injury) it will in all probability be a scheduled c sec. 

the doctor also said that at week 28 - 29 he would be giving me a steroid shot in order to mature the baby's lungs faster since by chance if i have to deliver early due to back issues, he would want baby's lungs to be strong...anyone heard of anything like this???


----------



## daddiesgift

I've been thinking about this. My mom has asked to go with to the scans which I really dont want. So I might pay for the 3d scans and take my mom instead of DF. I know that DF is really against any more scans than what is necessary. He is very clued up on all sciency stuff and thinks that the radiation or something like that from the scans may be harmful to the baby. 
So I might need to sneak behind his back which I really dont like doing. 

So dont know if I will get it done in the end.[/QUOTE]

With my son I got scans every 3 weeks then every two weeks then every week till he was born and hes pretty normal :haha:. I dont worry about the too many ultrasound thing at all since if it was proven to by bad doctors all over the world wouldnt be doing it..or so we hope! 4D is fun but your baby will be here sooner than you know it and seeing them everyday you'll forget about that 4D scan you missed out on. :thumbup: Either way I hope you get to do what you want to do.



bumpyyride said:


> back from doctors. it went fine....baby all ok as per v short scan (2 mins in all!!). OH saw heartbeat, hands, legs, spine
> 
> got started on calcium & iron supplements. anomaly scan would be between weeks 21 and 22.....
> 
> oh....and i booked in my delivery date at the hospital where i will be delivering...
> 
> since i have tremendous back pain (due to previous back injury) it will in all probability be a scheduled c sec.
> 
> the doctor also said that at week 28 - 29 he would be giving me a steroid shot in order to mature the baby's lungs faster since by chance if i have to deliver early due to back issues, he would want baby's lungs to be strong...anyone heard of anything like this???

Never really heard about the back pain issue but I do know they give shots or pills of steroids to strengthen babies lungs. Not a big thing really. At about 32 weeks at a routine appointment they saw I was having contractions and effacing and dialating, they were concerned my son was on his way out! Since I still had a ways to go to be sure they gave me pills to take to strengthen his lungs in case he came before time (before 37 weeks) and sure enough he was ready and out at 37 *weeks and 2 days! Hes never had any breathing problems or lung issues or anything like that. Its just a precaution they take. If I were you I would do it, but if it worries you too much just have a word with them about it. If they do not plan on inducing you before 37 weeks then Im sure your baby will be fine with out the steroids.

We would joke my son was going to come out really tan, in a speedo with huge muscles cause he was taking steroids :haha:


----------



## hayzeb

Can you add me please ?? I am due Nov 28th :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## Soulshaken

welcome to the new ladies and babies! :hi:

Don't have MUCH time to read through but hope everyone is doing well! I'll check back in tonight just wanted to drop by and let everyone know our scan went perfectly and we are team BLUE!!!! :blue: :happydance::happydance: 

So excited that my DS will have a little brother so close to romp and play with, we are naming him Judah and my DS (Dean) already said his name 3 times today poking at my belly and saying "udah! udah!" it melts my heart <3

here are a few of his glamour shots!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Scan 1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 11









Scan 6.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 12









Scan 8.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations and what a lovely name! X


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Soulshaken! Baby looks great!! Lots of team blue going on here!!

3 DAYS, 14 HOURS, 7 MINUTES, 5 SECONDS till our next scan..ekkkk fingers crossed we can see gender!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on the boy, Soulshaken! That's wonderful news, and I love his name!

As for the maternity clothes talk - I have been in maternity pants for about 2 weeks. I have the tiniest bump, so it's not really an issue of fitting into my old pants anymore, but they're definitely more comfortable. With the bloat and new baby weight, I switched over as soon as I could. Definitely makes sitting at my desk all day much easier.


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations hun! :) Lovely pictures!

xx


----------



## skweek35

Soulshaken - lovely pics of your little boy!! 

There sure is a lot of blue in this thread! that is one reason I hope my instincts are right - that I'm on team pink! We sure could do with some more pink around here! 

I've been in mat clothes for the past week already. Last week my bump suddenly popped out and there was no more wearing my pre-preggers trousers! Last week Thursday DF said I really looked preggers too! Love it! Have been waiting for my bump for what seems like ages! Now just waiting to feel my bubba!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Had my 18 week scan today! It was about 45 min long...so spent a LOT of time staring at baby :cloud9:

I will post a couple pics when I can...

Obviously the techs don't say much, and hopefully I don't get any red flags from the midwife this week...if I don't hear anything by Fri I will probably call and check in on how the results looked. Nerve racking!!!

I did see a few short hand items...2UA (= 2 umbilical arteries, yay!) and 4CH (4 chambered heart, yay!)...but a few things were worrying like when she referred to 'debris' near the cervix and my placenta looked really close to the cervix (to my utrained eye though). Also the dates seemed all over the place. Some saying 17w5d some saying 18w4d but I am really confident about my O date so don't think I will change it either way!

As for mat clothes, I was in half and half since 15 weeks but since last week have given up non-maternity pants. WAY too uncomfortable, unless of course I use the belly band (which I love). Non-maternity pants make my belly look SO unflattering, it is so much cuter in maternity pants :thumbup:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

this was a page back but i would explain to your husband that many women get ultrasounds throughout their pregnancy and drs wouldnt do it if it was dangerous. for example my SIL was high risk and had them every 2 weeks!! that stinks he wont let you, i dont go behind my DHs back so it would put me in a tough situation. maybe at your next drs appointment, if he is there you could bring it up and he can hear 1st hand that they are safe?

and my cold is getting pretty bad. ive decided that a cold while pregnant, is not just a cold.. its a pain in the butt!


----------



## babyfeva

Judah is so beautiful!


----------



## gaiagirl

Here is our little sweet potato!
 



Attached Files:







baby_lockhart_18.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wishfulmom2b

cute scan pics guys! so glad i had my private scan bc now i only have to wait 9 more days until the 18 week scan. might be the the last one for a long time or forever so i hope it is kind of long and detailed.. will miss seeing my bub :/


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Aaaaawww. Cutie patootie!!!

I've officially experienced my first belly molestation by a stranger. I got my eyebrows done today and the owner of the salon came in as I was on the "bed" and goes "ooooh. Wow! Three!" and helped herself. Hahaha. Ah well. Better having strangers touch the belly than the babies. I think strangers touching my babies will probably result in the arrival of "mama bear."


----------



## daddiesgift

:cry: thats my blowing my nose constantly..well crying a little bit too. Thought Id wake up feeling better this morning but I only feel worse! Really hope this cold or whatever passes soon. It looks like my son will have to miss play group today since I feel I could sleep for a year. Had a bad dream last night that we lost the baby :( Never had a dream like that before. Maybe Im just worrying too much while Im awake.


----------



## daddiesgift

WTBmyBFP- sorry about your stomach molestation :haha: It really is worse when strangers try to touch your newborn. The older they get maybe you get use to it or you dont worry about them so much. I remember an old man kissed my newborn son! I about had a heart attack thinking about all the germs he had, and of course I did not want to yell at him cause he was just being nice and he was old :nope: smokers are the worse! I hate the smell of smoke and when a smoker asks to hold your baby I know its stupid but I would make up things instead of saying NO!! That being said tho the night our son was born, my husband went outside with a friend and smoked some of a cigar..I made him change the minute he got back in the room :haha: Then after I had my son, and I know a lot of women have some irrational thoughts soon after having baby a woman came into our room to congratulate us but my husband was heading out for food so there I was in a room with a strange women and my new baby. The rest of the stay I was so paranoid she was there to steal our baby! Every time someone opened our door I about attacked them :haha:


----------



## bumpyyride

anyone on here planning a babymoon? any short trip or get aways for a weekend or so?

I really want to go on 1 before the baby arrives ....maybe around week 22- 23.

Just wondering if anyone on here planning anything similar?


----------



## booflebump

Lovely scan piccies ladies! xxx


----------



## Coleey

I had my 18 week scan today and we had a lovely lady doing our scan. She asked us if we wanted to find out (of course :haha:) and she said she's pretty sure it's a girl. She looked a few more times to check and there was no sign at all of a wee boy bits! Baby was in a funny position, but she's 75% sure it's a little girl :cloud9: We're going to book another scan before we go shopping though! xx


----------



## lovealittle1

lovely pics :happydance:

2 weeks and 1 day until my 20 week scan :happydance: because I have not felt definite movement I am very anxious to see a wiggiling baby!! We are staying :yellow: but I am kinda hoping because there is so much :blue: around that we might be blessed with a :pink: bundle!!


----------



## Mrs.326

bumpyyride said:


> anyone on here planning a babymoon? any short trip or get aways for a weekend or so?

We have a trip planned 6 months after baby (it's actually a trip to Mexico with the family for my brother-in-law's wedding) so we won't get to take the babymoon we originally planned on. A few years ago we went to Jamaica and this sweet couple was there on their babymoon. We said then and there that when we had a baby we would take one last big trip before our lives changed... We may still do a short weekend away, but it won't be as extravagant as Jamaica! :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

We are trying to make a road trip happen this summer...probably in August. I'd love to go to Banff, which I have never visited despite being so close! Money is an issue because of my uncertain employment this summer but I think it may be worth it!!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

gaiagirl- Banff is so beautiful and there are some cost effective ways to go. Jasper is also worth the visit!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey congrats o finding out the gendes and coleey do u want me to put down pink or dou want me to wait?


----------



## Coleey

Thanks hun :) Can you write it down as pink? She checked it a few times and there wasn't any boy bits in sight :) We just want to get another scan to confirm before we go baby girl shopping! xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on the girl, Coleey! :) 

Just 11 days until we know if we're team pink or team blue! The wait is killing me!


----------



## charlie15

Have never heard the expression babymoon but i guess that's what we'll be doing in 3 weeks. We're off to my favourite spot in Europe, the South of France for 2 weeks. So yes probably our last relaxing holiday for some time and I cannot wait, I need some sunshine now the rain has returned to the UK!


----------



## skweek35

wishfulmom2b said:


> this was a page back but i would explain to your husband that many women get ultrasounds throughout their pregnancy and drs wouldnt do it if it was dangerous. for example my SIL was high risk and had them every 2 weeks!! that stinks he wont let you, i dont go behind my DHs back so it would put me in a tough situation. maybe at your next drs appointment, if he is there you could bring it up and he can hear 1st hand that they are safe?QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice!
> I'm from South Africa originally and there we get as many US's as we want or can afford, as there we go Gynae led and every gynae appointment we can be scanned! A lot of my friends in CT have had so many scans already. I on the other hand will only get 3 scans!
> I would love to get a 3d scan! Will have to see if I can talk him round to it!


----------



## skweek35

bumpyyride said:


> anyone on here planning a babymoon? any short trip or get aways for a weekend or so?
> 
> I really want to go on 1 before the baby arrives ....maybe around week 22- 23.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone on here planning anything similar?

We have a holiday planned for the summer, more because it will be my very first European holiday as I am about to get my first British passport and as part of my birthday pressie. 
We plan on going to France and Brussels or Holland. So about 10 days away in August before the little one is born, I suppose will double up as my brithday pressie and babymoon! 



lovealittle1 said:


> 2 weeks and 1 day until my 20 week scan :happydance: because I have not felt definite movement I am very anxious to see a wiggiling baby!! We are staying :yellow: but I am kinda hoping because there is so much :blue: around that we might be blessed with a :pink: bundle!!

I too havent felt a thing as yet! Hoping to get my scan appointment through any day now! It should also be in about 2 or 3 weeks! Cant wait to feel my Speckle and then to see it too!


----------



## booflebump

Aww lovely news about your wee girl Coleey! xxx


----------



## bugaboobaby

you guys are all so lucky. My midwife changed her policy last year and now wont even give the referral for the gender scan until we are at our 20 week appt. which means i have to wait until july 5th to even know when we will find out. and my insurance only covers necessary scans, so if i am not having any problems, then i get two. so unfair. i guess it just means i have something to look forward to.
:cry:


----------



## Mrs.326

Bugaboo, do they not offer private scans in your state? I'm paying for my gender scan out of pocket, insurance is not covering it (it's only $80). My doctor won't do gender scans until 20 weeks either, but I just can't wait that long... I'm super impatient :haha:


----------



## bugaboobaby

they do, but things are a little tight right now because we are moving. i wont be back in the clear until around the time im 20 weeks anyways..so. yeah lol. plus in our state they are much more expensive...:(


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah, gotcha! That is completely understandable! :) 20 weeks will be here before you know it!


----------



## bugaboobaby

so, since last night i have been getting bouts of cramping. over the last 6 hours they have gotten more steady but not more intense. no bleeding. i held off calling my midwife this afternoon because i thought it was probably something that would go away. maybe to do with some food i ate or something, but it doesnt seem to want to. now their office is closed, and i am starting to actually worry. it isnt ligament pain..i know how that feels. it is all across the front lower half of my belly. i could go to the er, but i always have to wait for hours, and i am afraid of getting sick in some other way from sitting around there. and tbh, i am a little scared of finding out something is wrong. which i know if i wait it could be worse. any advice? do you think i am over analyzing, or do you think i should be concerned.


----------



## Mrs.326

Does your doctors office not have an on call nurse or after hours number? They may have after hours information on their voicemail if you're not sure. I haven't experienced what your describing, but I think if I were experiencing any kind of persistent and constant pain I would get checked out.


----------



## lovealittle1

Bugaboobaby- drink lots and lots of water. It may be that your amniotic fluid is low and that can cause cramping and/or Braxton hicks. If the pain is still there there is no harm in calling :hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

Drink lots of water. I have aches and pains and cramping all the time and drinking more water even when I feel thats all I did all day helps. Plus sitting down and taking it easy for awhile helps. When something happens to me that makes me worry I just tell myself as long as I am not bleeding then everything is okay! Im sorry you have to wait so long for your gender scan, but I will soon know how that feels to only get two ultrasounds a pregnancy :( our insurance covers differently here in Germany so once we move back to America in a month I dont think ill get anymore ultrasounds, which may drive me mad since with my son and this time Ive gotten one every 2-3 weeks. Not sure if they will consider me high risk or not. Im hoping since all my medical records are in German they will have to do everything for me all over again because they cant translate my records :winkwink: holding on to that hope.

2 days, 3 hours, 10 minutes, 10 seconds till our next scan :haha: really hope and PRAY we find out gender Im going fruit loops over here!! Im feeling a little better today sickness wise, think my fever broke in the night. Today my husband hopefully gets promoted which he is so excited about, going to try and clean up the house a little bit before he gets home. The last few days the house is filled with dirty dishes and used kleenexs. We are suppose to be going to a wedding today, I dont want to but in a way Id like to put some make up on and leave the house. Maybe put on some pants instead of pjs :)


----------



## bumpyyride

bugaboo- hope the pains have subsided

for all the ladies out there who know whether its a boy or a girl----yay!!i'm so jealous. I really want to find out but i'm legally not allowed to just bcoz of the stupid mentality of some anti feminist fanatics!:growlmad:

I see most of you ladies are traveling in August...I don't know why my family is sooo against my going out of town...all i hear is gloom and doom "what if something goes wrong?"...and i'm scared that if anything goes wrong i will be so badly blamed that there will be no end to my hearing it:nope: 

My doctor also feels that I should be very careful and avoid travel ...even though he says I have no complications as on date but again "what if...". this "what if" is going to drive me mad!:wacko:


----------



## ashleywalton

bugaboobaby said:


> so, since last night i have been getting bouts of cramping. over the last 6 hours they have gotten more steady but not more intense. no bleeding. i held off calling my midwife this afternoon because i thought it was probably something that would go away. maybe to do with some food i ate or something, but it doesnt seem to want to. now their office is closed, and i am starting to actually worry. it isnt ligament pain..i know how that feels. it is all across the front lower half of my belly. i could go to the er, but i always have to wait for hours, and i am afraid of getting sick in some other way from sitting around there. and tbh, i am a little scared of finding out something is wrong. which i know if i wait it could be worse. any advice? do you think i am over analyzing, or do you think i should be concerned.

Just saw this...I have been experiencing the same thing for a few weeks. The more that I do the more I cramp. I have other things going on: cramping, braxton hicks, weakness in my legs, low back pain, pelvic pain, so at my last doctors appt I was told to do nothing. So, I'm basically on moderate bed rest. This happened to me at 30 weeks with my last baby and had her at 36 weeks, but this time its so much earlier so we have to be cautious. This is just what is going on with me and it could be the same and could be different. Hope you get it all figured out soon cause it sucks not knowing, just try to really listen to your body.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh only 19 days until we hopefully find out!! :) Feeling so ill lately though - sick, tired, etc :( 

bugaboo - hope the cramps have stopped now/you managed to get hold of someone :hugs:

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## morri

skweek I in germany have appointments about every 4 weeks and got an scan at every appt so far :).


----------



## skweek35

I'm bursting to share what I'm planning on putting together for DF for father day! 

https://www.laboursoflovebabygifts.co...elt-p-295.html 

I'm not buying from them but instead I'm putting one together myself. I already have most of the bits and bobs needed and have ordered the belt and booklet. Will need to buy the goggles and mask though but will do that on my shopping rounds on friday. Cant wait to put it all together now!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Skweek the link doesn't seems to be working??


----------



## skweek35

Thanks! 

Lets see if this link will work 

https://www.theultimatebabyshower.co.uk/ecom-prodshow/new_daddy_tool_belt_gift_for_new_dad.html

Or even this one 

https://babydreamsnappycakes.bttrad...d=86F367DA4E13762FE040BB0A472B6593&mediaIdx=4


----------



## bugaboobaby

hey all, thanks for the responses. i got ahold of my midwife, and she just advised me to drink a gallon of water before i go to sleep and to lay on my left side. worked, and i feel much better today:) sorry if i seem like a worry wart, i admit i sort of am:winkwink:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great Bugaboo.. glad you're feeling better.

Very cute Skweek!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

hehe how many times did you need to wake up to pee?? Yeah I learnt last time that dehydration can set off braxton hicks/contractions - so make sure all of you are drinking plenty :)


----------



## Cridge

I definitely start cramping when I'm dehydrated. Drinking water helps every time.

I felt 3 or 4 definite kicks on the outside the other night (17w1d). I lie awake for hours each night and around 3am Sunday night I felt a big ol' kick. Put my hand on it and got a few more! :cloud9: It may have been a head or something - I'm not sure his legs are that strong at this point. I'm feeling baby on the inside all throughout the day now instead of here and there, sometimes skipping days. Yay! :dance:


----------



## Mrs.326

So jealous, Cridge! I can't wait to experience that :)


----------



## charlie15

Glad to hear you're better bugaboobaby and that's a good bit of advice that I have taken on board so thanks all, drinking my water now!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

just ordered this for Dh for fathers day. he will be embarrassed but ill get a cute pic once bub comes :)

https://www.wanelo.com/kids/NEW+DADDY+gift+set+dad+and+baby+matching+shirt+by+zoeysattic-399181.html


----------



## daddiesgift

Cute fathers day gift ideas lately. I really have no idea what to get my husband! Guess I still have some time yet :haha:

1 day, 3 hours and 23 minutes till we HOPEFULLY find out the gender!! :happydance: Im so excited I could go camp outside the office right now. I was hoping to get lots of sleep today to make the time go by faster but my son is not agreeing since he was up every hour last night whining from midnight till 550am when he woke up for good. 

If we had a girl we were going to name her Madalyn..a name we have had picked out since before our son was conceived and by chance my son drew it out of the hat when we had him pick the names so it was meant to be! Then this morning a friend on facebook posts that will be their daughters name!! That is the 3rd person I know using the same name!! :brat: Now I just want to change it though that is what we always wanted. We didnt tell anyone cause we didnt want anyone taking it like they did with our sons name now I wish I wouldve told so maybe friends wouldve chose a different name.


----------



## Fish&Chips

My dh is getting a zoom thing which he can attach to his iphone camera. It's probably a bit of a gimmick but worth a shot. I make personalised silver jewellery, keyrings, cufflinks etc with either writing, pictures, fingerprints or hand/footprints so he already has lots of 'nice' things. Plus he's getting a mug from Harry's nursery.


----------



## Coleey

Glad everything's okay Bugaboo :hugs:

Lovely Fathers day gift ideas ladies! So cute :) Fathers day is the 4th November here. 

I booked our private scan today for the 17th July! :dance: I'm so excited to see our little one in 3d!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Incase any of you ladies want to buy some clothing samples. Generally the sizes are 3-6 & 12-18 months and then 6-7 years in boy and girl.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/buy-swap-sell/1042685-brand-new-clothing-samples.html


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> just ordered this for Dh for fathers day. he will be embarrassed but ill get a cute pic once bub comes :)
> 
> https://www.wanelo.com/kids/NEW+DADDY+gift+set+dad+and+baby+matching+shirt+by+zoeysattic-399181.html

My mom literally just sent me this link! :thumbup: Too funny!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

nice! i also ordered a few childrens book about dads...they can read together in the future "daddy and me" and "hugs from daddy" :)

so i think i have a UTI ladies :( just rang my midwife. i have a regular appointment tomorrow so i am wondering if they will have me wait or maybe come in today and just give a sample atleast? i really dont want to wait all day and night and then all day tmrw if i have one. my appt isnt until 4pm tomorrow so it would be close to 48 hours without medicine. i'm pretty uncomfortable!

hope everyone has a great day :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Ouch! That's no fun! Have you taken a look at your OTC medicine list? (not sure if everyone has one, but I know my doctor gave me one at my first appt). You might see if there are any OTC meds that are safe to take in the meantime.


----------



## morri

In Germany Fathers day is always on Ascension day :)


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - I personally don't care if I use a name that someone else has used. My only rule is the last name has to be different (so we can't use any of the names my dh's brothers have used). Especially with friends. You might not always be friends - or at least close friends. If you live right next door, then maybe that might be an issue, but even then, are you always going to live right next door? Use the name that you want and don't be bothered by anyone else using it. It's your right to use it just as much as it's their right to use it. Go for it girl!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I totally agree with Cridge!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm having a blah day! First my eldest decided to keep me awake from half 2 to 5am!! Then refused to nap and to top it off I've been getting braxton hicks ALL days :(


oooh Daddiesgift can't wait to see what you're having! And if you've had that name for ages and you are having a girl then use it! :)


----------



## gaiagirl

I agree with Cridge too, although I would be annoyed too! I have a fairly unique name and while I don't need my baby's name to be totally out-there I still don't want them to share it with 5 other kids in their class!

That is a lovely name though and your child will live a very long life with many other madelyn/madeline's coming and going so I think you should still go for it!


----------



## ashleywalton

So...yesterday was the worst day of my life. The baby in my tummy is doing alright but my 3 year old baby broke her arm. :( Absolute worst feeling ever! We are waiting to go to a children's hospital and they will decide if she needs surgery or just a hard cast. Husband and I are hoping and praying she won't need surgery...


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, Ashley. I am so sorry to hear that. Poor baby girl :( I'll keep you guys in my prayers - I hope everything works out and your little one doesn't need surgery.


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs.326 said:


> Oh, Ashley. I am so sorry to hear that. Poor baby girl :( I'll keep you guys in my prayers - I hope everything works out and your little one doesn't need surgery.

Thank you very much, means a lot! :)


----------



## Coleey

Oh Ashley :( I'm so sorry hun, your poor little lady :hugs: Hoping and keeping everything crossed she doesn't need surgery xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww Ashley - Really hoping she doesn't need surgery! :( Poor little girl


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Ashley big :hugs: It's horrible to see our little ones suffering so I can understand why you are so upset, I would be too. Especially when they are too young to understand what is happening. I truly hope that it's good news and that she just needs a cast. Fingers are tightly crossed. xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so sorry about your daughter..the pain is always worse for the parents..hugs.

i had a not so good day either got a UTI and a call from my husband saying our insurance is changing as of july 1st. it costs more and all of our costs for hospital stays and co-pays are going up. i am so upset. i've been crying all day.


----------



## babyfeva

Ashley- wishing the best for your little girl. I'll keep your family in my thoughts.


----------



## babyfeva

I'm sorry to hear about the new insurance wishful. On the bright side- its good that you have coverage.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i know i feel bad because i know some people dont but i also live in a state in the US (MA) that has universal health insurance, meaning its illegal not to have it. so really if i didnt work it would be free insurance, but instead i pay hundreds a WEEK to now have to pay 3000 for my hospital stay, 1000 for my sons hospital stay and my medicine and visits went up.

it changes our income a lot.. just not a good day! time to adjust and get over it i guess!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you everyone. Means a lot. We didn't hear from the childrens hospital today, so should hear tomorrow. If we don't hear from them within 48 hours then we are supposed to call them. It was hard for me to not call them tonight. I just want to get her in a hard cast and let her heal. She's been doing pretty good today though, she's a tough girl.


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies I have no idea what to do about the whole name thing!! I guess we will find out in... 3 hours and 45 minutes :haha: My husband agreed with me that we dont want our child to have a name everyone else has, I never meet a Madalyn before but I guess its popular this year! So we decided on Alice Elizabeth instead..I LOVE ALICE...but I also LOVE Madalyn. I thought we could put those two names together but Id want them to go by both of them :wacko: oh well no use worrying yet! I was hoping we would get to sleep in as long as possible this morning since my appointment is at 1030 we could just get up get ready and go..but big brother decided 520am was a good wake up time. :sleep:
Not to mention I woke up at 230 and could not fall back asleep till 430am. All fxed that baby is cooperative today!! 

The last two days I have been feeling baby move all around! I felt first thud at a wedding we were at (maybe baby was objecting? :haha:) Mostly when Im laying down in the morning or through out the night. Must have hit a growth spurt! Still cant feel from the outside yet so husband has a bit to wait.


----------



## daddiesgift

Ashleywalton- Im so sorry to hear about the broken arm :hugs: I would be heart broken too. I hope they get it figured out soon!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Daddies those names are looking likely for us too if it's a girl! Hope that doesn't put you off ;-) 

Wishful, however much we moan in the UK about the national health service in the UK it's such a good system. Everyone is entitled to it but if they want to go private and get that little bit more then there is the option of going private. I couldn't imagine having to stay in hospital and then being charged thousands for it. Big :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

I'm sorry about your insurance wishful :hugs: It's good you're covered, but it's crazy how much you guys have to pay in the US!

Lovely names Daddiesgift :) Good luck with your scan today too hun! Hope he/she cooperates :) Do you have any feelings if bubs is a boy or girl? xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Well since you live in the UK and I will be leaving Germany for America this year its okay if you have the same names :haha: Im sure our children may not run into each other. My name is Ashton and Ive only met two other people, one girl and one boy in my life with the same name. And of course Ashton Kutcher but we've never met :haha: 

Well honestly Ive felt girl from day one. Ive always wanted a girl but even with my son I knew it was a boy so im really going on this gut feeling! BUT that being said I havent really had a chance to have a feeling by looking at scan photos since this baby is quite naughty! Since its looked like a baby (after 7 weeks) Ive only gotten to see one profile view and thats it! :nope: the last two scans we could barely see anything! Only the back of head and back and doctor did an external AND internal scan. I really hope we get to see a face today. Last time baby was sleeping and she kept poking it but it would just flinch but not really move. This time Im stopping at the cafe below the office and getting a soda and a candy bar! :haha: 

My husband just KNOWS its a boy..I think he's a little scared of it being a girl. I think I will be sad if its a boy but I also know having another boy has its perks. Ill be sad cause Im not sure how many more kids we will have and thinking of not ever having a girl makes me sad, plus every time I see a bow or tutu or anything pink Ill just cry! 

Better go get ready! 1 hour and 50 mins till my appointment time!! ekkkkkk


----------



## wishfulmom2b

@daddiesgift... excited to hear the news today! good luck!

and thanks guys. it really stinks. millions dont have any and the ones that do are basically screwed. we lose thousands a year, to only spend thousands for care as well. i should mention its 4000 for a regular childbirth with one epidural. it can cost me thousands more if i need a c-section. insurance pays 80 percent and we pay 20 percent. my brother and his wife just had a baby and they needed an emergency c-section. it cost them 14,000 dollars for a 3 day hospital stay. thats with "good" health insurance.

the insurance i thought i was going to have had limits. i was going to pay 3000 no matter what happened so i was preparing myself. well that went out the window today!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Phew Daddies! Your last post could have been written by me.. We've only seen one quick profile shot of the baby so have no real clue. I'm thinking girl too but it might just be as I would like one. 

Wishful was that figure on top of what the insurance paid?! It's crazy that you have no choice but to pay silly money to save the life of you and /or your baby. X


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yes 14000 after insurance. the final bill for my nieces birth was something like 57,000. who knows how they come up with these figures. honestly it makes me sick.


----------



## morri

wishfulmom2b said:


> i know i feel bad because i know some people dont but i also live in a state in the US (MA) that has universal health insurance, meaning its illegal not to have it. so really if i didnt work it would be free insurance, but instead i pay hundreds a WEEK to now have to pay 3000 for my hospital stay, 1000 for my sons hospital stay and my medicine and visits went up.
> 
> it changes our income a lot.. just not a good day! time to adjust and get over it i guess!

US health care is wierd. seriocusly 100s a week? We have health insurance that is obligatory, but up to a certain level the fees are all the same- only if you earn a certain amount of money in a year you can opt for voluntary or private insuarances which have different rates.
Here the rate for me is 54  a month and most stuff is covered (hospital stays(if needed), doctor visits etc.)


----------



## booflebump

18+6 bump pic

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNjA3LTAwOTExLmpwZw-1.jpg

Going out for tea tonight to the hotel where we got engaged to celebrate our first week in our new home :dance: Can't wait to have a nommy steak - normally I have medium-rare, so going to concede to a medium-done steak instead xxx


----------



## skweek35

Daddiesgift - eagerly awaiting news of which team you are on. I'm hoping to get my letter through today saying when my anomoly scan is! 

Please help. I'm suffering with hayfever like I have never before! I lay awake for 2 hours last night with a hayfever attack! Eyes and nose streaming, Itchy throat and eyes! And the sneezing - well lets just say the best place to be when I need to sneeze, is sitting on the toilet! :haha:!!! 
What am I allowed to take for hayfever?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

morri said:


> wishfulmom2b said:
> 
> 
> i know i feel bad because i know some people dont but i also live in a state in the US (MA) that has universal health insurance, meaning its illegal not to have it. so really if i didnt work it would be free insurance, but instead i pay hundreds a WEEK to now have to pay 3000 for my hospital stay, 1000 for my sons hospital stay and my medicine and visits went up.
> 
> it changes our income a lot.. just not a good day! time to adjust and get over it i guess!
> 
> US health care is wierd. seriocusly 100s a week? We have health insurance that is obligatory, but up to a certain level the fees are all the same- only if you earn a certain amount of money in a year you can opt for voluntary or private insuarances which have different rates.
> Here the rate for me is 54  a month and most stuff is covered (hospital stays(if needed), doctor visits etc.)Click to expand...

yeah its terrible. and this isnt even counting dental insurance which is more, and eye glasses.. etc lol! i want to move to canada!! i'm pretty sure we are the only developed country who has to pay thousands to deliver our babies.

i feel like i'm complaing so much, i was just use to our coverage (not that it was that better) and now right before baby it gets more expensive. great timing lol.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Skweek I think you can still take a steroid nasal spray like Beconaise.


----------



## booflebump

sk - check with your doc, but I think you can take piriton. I have it too, but not as bad as normal. Although I do worry I'm going to sneeze the baby out accidentally :dohh:


----------



## daddiesgift

Well ladies go ahead and put me down for team :blue: Im happy but kind of sad at the same time :nope: I guess my gut feeling was wrong!! At first doctor could not tell, then baby started moving and he looked and said looks like boy, then tested the blood flow in it to make sure it was not umbilical cord then he said 98% sure boy. Then a little bit later said "Yes 100% Boy" then at end I said well there is that 2% it could be girl and he said "No, I say its a boy, its a boy" think im in shock!
 



Attached Files:







lucas.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## daddiesgift

Here are two 3D shots we got of him..still looking a little like an alien. Doctor said too early to get a real good 3D shot. First is profile shot, second is front of face with his hands fisted up in front of his eye.
 



Attached Files:







lucas1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









lucas2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Daddiesgift!


----------



## babyfeva

It defintely does suck wishful to have to be paying more. I wish the health insurance system in US was much better. I don't even really know how much I have to pay. All i know is i owe a 20% copay. Who knows what the total is!


----------



## babyfeva

I've been having horrible sinus allergies for the last few days which has also triggered a migraine that has lasted 3 days morning to night! Tylenol doesn't help me so I don't even bother. Any other suggestions ladies?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wishful - hope your UTI clears up! Lots of water and cranberry juice!!

Daddiesgift - Congrats on another boy!! Two boys really are lovely :) 

Boofle - I still have medium-rare steaks with all 3 pregnancies ... are you not supposed too?


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks everyone Im excited, I was just really hoping girl. Im not sure if we want any more babies and I kept thinking how sad it would be not to help my daughter get ready for prom or her wedding or when her baby is born. and of course I really need my own play mate since Im so girly I hate to think of all the boy things to come! I kept looking at bows and tutus and everything pink and hoping we would get to buy some! So I think it will take a day or two then Ill stop thinking about it. Plus now I dont have much to buy since I kept all my sons stuff! My son was born in August and this one is November so there is not many clothes I have to get since they will wear about the same seasons. But Ive started going through the boxes anyways to see what I could yard sale to get some new baby boy stuff!

Im of course happy he is healthy and doctor said the hole in placenta has healed up and he is growing on track. I know this is better for my son to have a little brother to play with and grow up with so close in age. And my husband is beyond excited. I was just really counting on that pink! Plus, a little silly, but Im worried how will I love another little boy as much as I love my son already? and what will he look like? I keep thinking our sons twin :haha:

But on the plus side I dont have to worry too much about the girly teenage years and them dating! :winkwink:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

dont feel guilty about being a bit sad about having another boy. every pregnancy is a miracle and if you know you want a girl you always wonder if it will happen. i'm already on my first and wondering if i'll have my girl one day! it took me a few days to remember not to even look at girly stuff. everyone tells me little boys love their mommys soo much so that makes me feel better!

@babyfeva yeah insurance in the states sucks. i'm on the 20% now with you, well as of july first. i'm freaking out because my nieces birth was the same way and her 20% turned into 14 thousand dollars (c-section and 3 day stay). yikes!! i liked my set co-pays better!

and my uti is better today, thanks!... been laying low and drinking water. cant do cranberry juice or it comes right back up! lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi: My EDD was moved forward from 4th Dec to 29th Nov so I am now a November Sparkler. Will be flittering between here and the Snowflakes group I think though as I'm hoping for a 40 week+ baby :haha: if I could be added to the list though that would be great :)

Name(just first)?
Lauryn

How old are you?
25

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
29th Nov, given to me at my 12 week scan

What # child is this for you?
Baby no.2 :cloud9:

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
I kinda think :blue: but that's just going by gender prediction tests, I have no gut instinct this time round.

Are you finding out the gender?
YES! I have a private gender scan booked for 16+2 (a week tomorrow!)

How many months were you TTC?
6/7 months TTC but about our 4th cycle due to long/irregular cycles


----------



## bbygurl719

hey ttc_lolly glad to see u over here im in the dec thred with u.. wil add u o the list


----------



## Mrs.326

daddiesgift - so glad to hear the hole in the placenta is healed up!! I'm sure that was a relief to you. And congrats on the little boy! I know having 2 boys is daunting (my sister has 2 boys, too) but it will be awesome when they start playing with each other and you don't have to buy separate everything to keep them entertained. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

On a side note - we find out in 8 days what we're having!! Team Blue or Team Pink? I can't wait to find out! 

I think I will probably feel a little disappointment as well if it's a boy because all of the predictions and guesses up to this point have all said "girl", but I will be happy either way (once I have a chance to let it soak in). I'm trying to prepare myself for the "boy" announcement... just in case ;)


----------



## colsy

Am I the only lass on this thread who isn't finding out the gender?! When I had my CVS, I had the opportunity to find out the sex absolutely categorically (when they're looking at the chromosomes, it's either X or Y - there's no dispute over whether it's a winkle or the umbilical cord :winkwink:). But no, we said, as we said all along, that we didn't want to find out. (We didn't find out with our son either, but TBH I was sooooo absolutely convinced that he was a boy that I would have been shocked if he'd popped out and OH and told me I'd just given birth to a girl :haha:).


----------



## gaiagirl

Wishfulmom2b and other US ladies - I feel for you! Don't feel bad about complaining, you SHOULD! Very loudly and to anyone who will listen...and then vote for people who support a single payer universal health care plan, lol. Medical care and education are two human rights, and should be wholly funded for all citizens...but that is just my radical Canadian socialist view, haha. But seriously...paying THOUSANDS for delivering a baby is sick and criminal. I would be 100% headed for a home birth if I were in the US!

Boofle - I eat my steak med-rare and love every second. :thumbup: Bacteria does not migrate into the centre of a solid piece of meat, it just lives on the outside so it is really not a problem as long as the outside is cooked. Ground meat is another story, but you are totally fine having a med-rare steak!

Daddiesgift - Congrats on the bro for your little guy! I have a friend who just went through the SAME thing and definitely only wants 2 kids...she needed to just take a day or two to grieve the idea of a daughter and there is nothing wrong with that. Doesn't mean you don't love the new baby as much or aren't as thrilled to meet them...but it is a legitimate disappointment. I know I will feel that way if I have two girls or two boys! :hugs::hugs::hugs:



AFM - Called my midwife to check on the results of my anomaly scan and everything was great! Their dates were wrong, mine were right...surprise surprise! LOL However, they did say our baby was fairly small...still within normal but in the lower percentiles. Anyone had this before? Not worried really, just curious as to how common it is...


----------



## Mrs.326

Colsy, I think there are still a few that aren't finding out. You're not the only one ;) And I admire that you have the will power to hold out! My best friend is also waiting and I think it's really special, but I am too impatient and too much of a planner. :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

bbygurl719 said:


> hey ttc_lolly glad to see u over here im in the dec thred with u.. wil add u o the list

Hey hun :hi: Yeh I recognised your avatar and thought 'you shouldn't be over here!!' haha :rofl:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for all the advice on the hayfever front. 
I have got some natural nasal spray and eye drops that says its safe for use in pregnancy. Will give this stuff a go over the weekend and see how I get on with it. If its no good will see the doc next week!


----------



## daddiesgift

Its such a fun thought to not find out the gender but I think id go crazy not knowing. 

My friend was due a week before my son and had a girl then we find out we are pregnant again once again a week apart and she just found out she is having another girl..she is feeling the same way I am so we've decided to just go ahead and switch :rofl: Sure hope they look a little bit alike so no one ever catches on :rofl:

I'm feeling better about it though, boys are incredibly sweet and sometimes when I would think of a girl I would kind of freak out wondering what how different it was going to be to have a girl. 

We will call new baby Lucas Aiden..he will go by Lucas. I dont really want him to go by Luke though...What are some nick names for Lucas??

Silly me thought we were having a girl I told my husband if we have a boy that he could decorate Dominic's room...guess he remembered me saying that cause he told me it will be his favorite sports team :huh:. BARF!

I know the feeling about health care in America. Im glad my husband is in the Military and we get pretty good health care coverage..on most things anyways. We have to pay for some tests during pregnancy and more ultrasounds but birth is "free" which im sooo thankful for. Im up to my ears in student loan debt Id hate to be in health care debit as well :nope:


----------



## Mrs.326

How sweet that you and your best friend are due at the same time, AGAIN! Fun, fun!

I think the most common nickname for Lucas is Luke... possibly Luca? I love the name, though. It was on my top list, but DH and I agreed on another name for a boy.


----------



## lovealittle1

colsy - We are staying :yellow: as well. 

daddiesgift - It is okay to feel a bit of gender disappointment but I am sure it will pass very quickly. It is very common and I think it is admirable of you to be so honest about the way you feel.


----------



## daddiesgift

Mrs.326 said:


> How sweet that you and your best friend are due at the same time, AGAIN! Fun, fun!
> 
> I think the most common nickname for Lucas is Luke... possibly Luca? I love the name, though. It was on my top list, but DH and I agreed on another name for a boy.

I told her we must be fertile at the same time :haha: both were kind of surprises but neither of us was trying but not preventing so you know! This time Ill take birth control after baby, not so sure I could do THREE babies at once! 



lovealittle1 said:


> colsy - We are staying :yellow: as well.
> 
> daddiesgift - It is okay to feel a bit of gender disappointment but I am sure it will pass very quickly. It is very common and I think it is admirable of you to be so honest about the way you feel.

Thanks! I know its normal to lean towards one gender then the other especially if its after your first. It doesnt mean I dont want this baby or wont love him, its more selfish reasons for why I would want a girl. Either way Im going to love him just as much as I would a girl..just maybe not his clothes. :haha: And today when I felt sad I never felt like I wish I was not pregnant or anything like that, maybe cause I REALLY felt pink I was more shocked then anything. It was nice to see my husband so happy about it. Now that Ive let it sink in I am excited to be having another boy and Im even looking online for cute boy baby clothes and cute boy cloth diapers they could share. And me and my husband keep cracking up on the thought of matching outfits, or funny tshirts they could wear together :winkwink:


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - I know exactly how you feel. I really wanted a girl because I'm sure this will be our last one (never doing fertility stuff again!). I literally cried for 2 days after finding out this is a boy, and it took about a week for me to start moving on, but I'm so excited to #1 just be having another baby and #2 to have another momma's boy. It is hard for me to imagine what this baby could look like as his u/s pics already look different from my son. It's also hard to imagine raising a second "only child" and have him turn out totally different than my son. Lots of worries and a girl would have just made those all go away. BUT, I'm very happy. :) Oh - and the clothes thing!! I was going to go crazy shopping if it was a girl, but now I'm not excited at all about boy clothes shopping, so I guess dh is happy we'll be saving so much money. :haha:

Colsy - I admire you for not finding out. I always wanted a surprise, but I feel like I need to plan a little. If I had another baby closer in age to my son, I think it would have been a surprise.... if I could stand the wait! :)


----------



## daddiesgift

I remember going to my sisters ultrasound with #2 and she was soo devastated it was another girl because for sure her husband wanted no more and they were stopping at #2 she cried the whole way home and told me how she felt like such a horrible person and really should only care that it was healthy. Well go figure when Im pregnant she finds out she is pregnant with #3! Complete accident and it was a boy! So she was telling me earlier that she felt just like I do, but got over it and moved on and 7 years later was blessed with a little boy! And boy do that love that boy!

I was kind of an only child. My sister is 14 years older then me so I dont remember her not married to my brother in law and I dont remember her living with us, then my brother was 7 years older then me and of course a boy of that age does not want to play with a little sister. But we are best friends now!


----------



## charlie15

colsy said:


> Am I the only lass on this thread who isn't finding out the gender?! When I had my CVS, I had the opportunity to find out the sex absolutely categorically (when they're looking at the chromosomes, it's either X or Y - there's no dispute over whether it's a winkle or the umbilical cord :winkwink:). But no, we said, as we said all along, that we didn't want to find out. (We didn't find out with our son either, but TBH I was sooooo absolutely convinced that he was a boy that I would have been shocked if he'd popped out and OH and told me I'd just given birth to a girl :haha:).

Nope, you're not alone, we're not finding out either but we are in a distinct minority!!


----------



## silver_penny

We're not finding out either! Didn't find out with our first two, and this one will not be any different. :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heeey ttc lolly! nice to see you over here! :) In the same group again this time around!! 

Daddies gift - Do not feel guilty about feeling a bit disappointed. I do have some wish that this baby is a girl as it is definitely our last! I also am a bit worried that if we are lucky to find out the sex in a couple of weeks that if it is a boy I will be upset. . . which makes me sound horrible. My point is a bit of disappointment is completely normal - it doesn't mean you'll love him any less!


----------



## janna

We're leaving this one a surprise! We found out with DD... Which was great for bonding, planning, and shopping. But now that we have all the big baby items and DD is too young to understand boy vs girl baby on the way.... We've decided it will be exciting to have the surprise at delivery!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so i had a midwife appointment today. i look forward to them because i always have a ton of questions and like hearing the HB. got there and they said it was cancelled! she said someone called over two weeks ago and left a voicemail? i dont remember seeing the missed call and i didnt hear any voicemails. i have to believe them i guess... maybe i delted it before listening or something?

pretty bummed as this hasnt been the best week. got an appointment next week so i shouldnt complain.. just a bit bummed.

finally going to be nice weather here this weekend so hopefully my UTI will feel better and i can get out! have a lovely weekend ladies :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Woooo hooo I have leaky boobies!! Never had them with the boys so am well chuffed (determined to breast feed this time!) .... sorry to gross you all out :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

CharlieKeys said:


> Heeey ttc lolly! nice to see you over here! :) In the same group again this time around!!


Awww thanks hun :) yeh, same group again! I missed out on your 2nd time round though!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

CharlieKeys said:


> Woooo hooo I have leaky boobies!! Never had them with the boys so am well chuffed (determined to breast feed this time!) .... sorry to gross you all out :haha:

Hahhaha. Just wait until your arm sticks to your BBs as you wake....or your BBs to your shirt and/or sheets...or perhaps OH's back. Hahahha. :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

WTBmyBFP said:


> Hahhaha. Just wait until your arm sticks to your BBs as you wake....or your BBs to your shirt and/or sheets...or perhaps OH's back. Hahahha. :hugs:

Haha!! Hilarious!!

I had some leakage early on, but haven't had any since. I didn't during pregnancy the first time, so I'm hoping to stay lucky that way. I leaked SO SO bad after my milk came in that I want to hold off on that as long as possible!! FX'd!


----------



## ashleywalton

Well I was supposed to have an ultrasound on June 12th but that is the day we are taking my daughter to the children's hospital now. Still hoping no surgery for her...
So, my new date is June 18th. I have leaky boobs already too but usually when I get out of the shower...haven't had to wear pads in my bras yet...haha...I am not looking forward to leaking all over when milk comes in either. :/


----------



## skweek35

Still no leaky bbs on this side! taking that as a bonus for now as my mom says that when her milk came in she leaked something terrible! 

GGGRRR Where is that postman!! Still have not got my date through for my next scan! GGGRRR HURRY UP MR POSTMAN!!!!


----------



## colsy

Braxton-Hicks anyone? I keep getting them, and it seems soooo early on. I get them a few times most days now. My entire abdomen just suddenly goes really tight, like a band being stretched and pulled round my back and tummy. Not painful, not even uncomfortable really, just one of those things that I'm very aware of. It does seem early on in my pg to be getting them so I had a quick web search - some sites say second-time mums get 'em from 16 weeks, whereas other sites say you shouldn't be getting them until at least the end of second tri. Ho hum. What to think!


----------



## daddiesgift

No leaky boobs or braxton hicks here! Dont plan on breastfeeding this time around so the leaky boob can hold off as long as it likes! 

For the braxton hicks are you drinking plenty of water and taking it as easy as you can? Im not sure what it means to have them this early. 

Im glad to be feeling baby move everyday now..now that we know gender next important thing is moving! Im ready to go and get the kids rooms set up! If I could leave today I would!


----------



## skweek35

Finally the post(wo)man arrives!! And she comes bearing the news of all news today!! Got my 20 week scan appointment through!! :wohoo: :happydance:!!! 25 June at 10:25am!! The count down to finding out if we are team pink or blue commences!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ah getting the date is the best!! countdown on!! i get mine at appointments, thank god! or i'd be staling our mail guy lol

18 weeks tomorrow... hoping week 18 is the week i feel baby?? even a flutter would do! what are my chances ladies?!


----------



## skweek35

Yup countdown indeed!! 2 weeks, 1 day, 21 hours and 15 minutes. ( I think I worked that out correctly eek) 
I'm 19 weeks and think I'm just starting to feel something. Think I felt bubbles inside last night - but then again it could have been gas :haha::rofl: Anything is possible with me right now.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow I can't believe some of you are nearly 20 weeks!!!


----------



## booflebump

It's crazy isn't it F&C?
 
Braxton Hicks can start as early as 16 weeks - drink plenty of fluids and try to rest when they occur if you can x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep I got Braxton hicks the other day :( Mine is more constant period pain then tightening though? (Same as in labour!) 

OOh you have your 20 week scan 1 day before me! It's getting closer and closer now .... just hoping baby has his/her legs uncrossed!!

My 20 month old is convinced we're having a girl and it will be Phoebe or as he says "BeeBee" lol


----------



## skweek35

That is so cute Charlie! 'Beebee'!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Not sure about Braxton Hicks...Ive had cramping but not really 'tightening'. However, ligament pain and pelvic girdle pain GALORE! Seriously, the last few days I have had bouts of it that were so uncomfortable...

It seems early to be so uncomfortable it worries me a bit for what's to come!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm actually feeling surprisingly well and have been for the last few days. It is almost bothersome since I'm used to feeling pain and discomfort. :haha: I'm sure I'll be back there in no time. I don't feel like I've grown at all in the last week but the gummybears' heartbeats are good each time I check. 

I ate such horrible food yesterday I feel obliged to eat much healthier today. I keep telling myself to avoid the Cheetos but they are soooooo yummy!! Bad mama!!


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies just read all this news about leaky boobs. I haven't noticed any but I do notice that I get these white pimple looking things inside my nipples like you can squeeze it out. Is it dried milk?

I also wanted to share a dream I had last night. My 2 yr old nephew was begging for a bottle but we ran out of milk. His mother tried to breastfeed him but she was all dried up. In my dream i was already huge and everyone turned to look at me for my breast milk! I was like no way! Somehow i caved in and tried and milk came out of my boob! What a weird dream right?


----------



## daddiesgift

wishfulmom2b said:


> 18 weeks tomorrow... hoping week 18 is the week i feel baby?? even a flutter would do! what are my chances ladies?!

Thats a good time frame to be looking out for some feeling! I think that is about the time I felt our son. They say with your 2nd you feel them earlier so I have been feeling bean the last few days. Doctor even asked me if I had been feeling baby and I said yes, he said this is around the time people start feeling baby move.



CharlieKeys said:


> My 20 month old is convinced we're having a girl and it will be Phoebe or as he says "BeeBee" lol

Im excited for my son to say babies name! Thats soo cute! At this point he can say "Momma" "My" and "No" we are pretty sure he says Bamboo all day but that may just be sounds he makes :haha: Do 15 month olds usually talk much? Thats how old my LO will be when new one comes.



WTBmyBFP said:


> I ate such horrible food yesterday I feel obliged to eat much healthier today. I keep telling myself to avoid the Cheetos but they are soooooo yummy!! Bad mama!!

You and me both! I love the hot cheetos I have to have hubs hide the bag or Ill eat them all day. 



babyfeva said:


> I also wanted to share a dream I had last night. My 2 yr old nephew was begging for a bottle but we ran out of milk. His mother tried to breastfeed him but she was all dried up. In my dream i was already huge and everyone turned to look at me for my breast milk! I was like no way! Somehow i caved in and tried and milk came out of my boob! What a weird dream right?

I had a dream similiar to this but I had just had baby and was complaining about how much milk I had and I was FORCED to be a wet nurse!! For babies and old people (think I read an article before bed about breast milk and cancer :wacko:) I woke up and my breasts were horrible sore!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I eat the hot Cheetos and the hot lime ones. I'm sooooooo angry and stressed at work tonight. Have the WORST headache (not migraine level so I suppose not worst). Really struggling to not be a negative nancy and to tough it out. It seems like since I've become pregnant I no longer have the patience or desire to deal with the overly abusive public I have to deal with....

...sorry for the complaining, I'm just over dealing with work right now.


----------



## daddiesgift

Where do you work at? I really have admiration for anyone who has to work while being pregnant :nope: I had to work early on with my son and felt I was dying most days. I will even fall asleep at my desk, I worked as a hotel receptionist and I also felt like everyone who came in there was a big A HOLE! Some days I feel motivated to get up and do things other days I feel I cant function at all and Im only pregnant with one!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Technically I can't say. (one of THOSE jobs). I'll just say I talk to people when they are literally at the worst places/moments in their lives....and a lot of droll moments too.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i had A LOT of pain tonight.. like round ligament pain that was constant and much stronger and cramping from my left hip to my right. i was so upset so i called the 24 hour line and the midwife said no blood was a good sign and to take a warm bath, 2 Tylenol and try to sleep. she also said she would open the office tomorrow for me at 8am for an ultasound to insure everything was okay. she said she knew the current wait an ER was 4 hours.

i thought this was fantastic service. she knew i'd be sitting uncomfortable in ER for hours so she said she would open the office for me on a sunday.. cant complain really.

i'll let everyone know how it goes... been panicky all night.. trying to take deep breaths.


----------



## booflebump

Morning ladies, how are we all?

After a week off, I so can't be bothered with going back to work. But I will keep in mind that I only have 10/11 weeks to go so I will survive!!!

xxx


----------



## skweek35

same here Boofle! after a week off school - do we really have to go back? But saying that its only a 6 week term then off for 6 weeks summer holidays, then work for 5 week then off on maternity leave for 40 weeks!!! Oh the life of a teacher!! hehe


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Thinking about you, wishful!!


----------



## charlie15

wishfulmom2b said:


> i had A LOT of pain tonight.. like round ligament pain that was constant and much stronger and cramping from my left hip to my right. i was so upset so i called the 24 hour line and the midwife said no blood was a good sign and to take a warm bath, 2 Tylenol and try to sleep. she also said she would open the office tomorrow for me at 8am for an ultasound to insure everything was okay. she said she knew the current wait an ER was 4 hours.
> 
> i thought this was fantastic service. she knew i'd be sitting uncomfortable in ER for hours so she said she would open the office for me on a sunday.. cant complain really.
> 
> i'll let everyone know how it goes... been panicky all night.. trying to take deep breaths.

Hope all is OK and it's nasty round ligament pain only. Good to see you're getting some good maternity care.


----------



## gaiagirl

Wishful - I hope everything goes well this morning! I had intense pain last night too after going for a walk, I'm pretty sure it was ligament and pelvic pain but it scared me a bit too! 

I thought second Tri was supposed to be a breeze!?!? WTF?


----------



## Cridge

I hope everything is okay wishful! 

I haven't had any braxton hicks, but I have noticed more cramping the last few days. I'm trying to make sure I get all my water in, but it's making me feel sick lately. :wacko: So I'm hoping it's just slight dehydration. I would honestly be surprised to start feeling bh this early, but I guess that's normal. :shrug:

I haven't had much sleep the last few nights. I vowed I would sleep on my back as long as possible with this pregnancy because I gave it up at 15 weeks with #1 and it was sooo long before I could sleep on my back again. I'm typically a back or right side sleeper, so I'm fairly miserable right now. My back has started hurting me the last week and I've realized it's probably from sleeping on it since I've now noticed it's hurting me during the night. :dohh: DH noticed that I wasn't sleeping last night so he got up and made breakfast this morning. :hugs: I dread what's to come because I know it's only going to get worse. Makes me want to cry. :cry:


----------



## bugaboobaby

with my second and with this baby i wake up every night sleeping on my back. with my second it was that way all the way up until i delivered. my midwife told me that as long as i am not feeling pain, shouldnt hurt anything. i try though to stay on my left side, but it is impossible for me. i


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hoping everything is ok wishful!! :)

Has anyone been getting heart palpitations? They're worse when I lie on my left side ..?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Daddies - Stephen didn't really start talking until 16 months and from 18 months was putting sentences together (was so impressed!!), and now he is SO clear in what he says.
He would only say dadadadad for ages and we were getting worried he wouldn't learn to speak cause he wouldn't say any other sound but he is so clever now. Henry is Dominic's age I think and he can say 'mama', 'dada' and 'there' ... but he sees people talking to Stephen (as well as him) all the time so he has an advantage :haha: I think by 15 months you will start to notice he's speaking more


----------



## sharonfruit

No BH or leaky boobs for me - yet... Have had a bit of movement but not loads and it doesn't seem to be increasing or getting stronger yet.. All in good time.
I have, however, started losing a lot of hair - which is worrying, it comes out in clumps whenever I run my fingers through it. I'm on holiday for the next week but I think I will ask at my 20 week scan when I get home, if they would know about that... X


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Charlie, you might try a cough when your heart does that; it can kick it back on track. Not totally unusual, but still mention it to your Dr or MW.


----------



## silver_penny

I've had BH for about 3 weeks now (on and off, mostly when I'm dehydrated and stressed). I can't really participate in the leaky boob convo, cause my boobs have been producing milk for the past 3 years, and hasn't stopped once. I'm still nursing both my sons. However, my boobs rarely leak.


----------



## bugaboobaby

Thought i would share my first real belly pic:thumbup:

16 weeks 2 days.:happydance: Love having a belly!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hey ladies.. thanks for all your well wishes means a lot.

i have a kidney infection. i was diagnosed with a UTI and got put on meds this week. what they are thinking is i had the UTI for longer and it went unnoticed. probably thought it was regular pregnancy symptoms so the antibiotics werent strong enough at the point, as it had spread. 

it was scary and i hope my baby boy is okay. his heart sounded great. on stronger meds and told to rest and drink as much as i can. go in tuesday for a follow up.

i'm glad i called and went in to the office because i almost waited it out. i am grateful that she opened up for me so i didnt spend the entire day in the E.R!!

not the best week so hoping this week is better!!

xx


----------



## ashleywalton

wishful-Hope the meds work and you get healthy again :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Harry's not a great talker and he's 21 months! I'm not worried as I know boys are a bit slower generally with talking. He understands most things though. He says mama, dada, lor lor (lorry), more, ta, door, pease (please), car, van and can do animal noises.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishfulmom2b thank goodness you now have some answers so are hopefully on the quick road to recovery. Xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls! had a moment where i felt like a bad mom.. like why didnt i know before hand.. i hope my baby couldnt tell i was sick etc... and my midwife was like "HUSH!!" lol it made me feel better. going to stay in bed all day tomorrow and watch tv with my cats.. kinda looking forward too it! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Very jealous ;-) x


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Glad it is something relatively simple, sorry you are going through it as I imagine it is relatively painful. :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Hope you feel better soon Wishful :hugs: I'm glad they found out what was wrong!

Lovely bump Bugaboo! :) xx


----------



## charlie15

Hope the antibiotics kick in soon wishful and you feel better, have a lovely chilled day doing not very much :) x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ladies, do you think it's worth speaking to my mw / the community midwives (as mine only works 2 days a week) about the fact I've had more bleeding? The second lot was substantial but no where near as much as the first time and yesterday I just had spotting. I'm not worried but was just wondering if they need to know or do any more tests?


----------



## charlie15

Fish&Chips said:


> Ladies, do you think it's worth speaking to my mw / the community midwives (as mine only works 2 days a week) about the fact I've had more bleeding? The second lot was substantial but no where near as much as the first time and yesterday I just had spotting. I'm not worried but was just wondering if they need to know or do any more tests?

Yes let them know for sure, it's only a phone call and they'll either be able to reassure you or get you in to see what's happening. It's what there there for so don't feel bad about giving them a call. Hope all is OK


----------



## colsy

Fish&Chips said:


> Ladies, do you think it's worth speaking to my mw / the community midwives (as mine only works 2 days a week) about the fact I've had more bleeding? The second lot was substantial but no where near as much as the first time and yesterday I just had spotting. I'm not worried but was just wondering if they need to know or do any more tests?

You're very calm, I'm impressed. As I'm sure you know, bleeding in pg can be due to all sorts of things, most of them totally unconcerning. However, occasionally bleeding in pg is a symptom of something that does need investigation - and for this reason I'd be on the phone straight away to my MW or community MW if I had bleeding.

In my previous pg, I had bleeding one morning - we were literally just about to go camping, bad timing eh?! I phoned the community MWs, who made an emergency appt for me at the hospital. I had to get there within a couple of hours. They never found anything to explain the bleed, but they did keep me in for obs all weekend, which was gutting as the weather was beautiful.:dohh:

So yeah, I would phone them just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies, am on hold for them now. x


----------



## Coleey

Fish&Chips said:


> Ladies, do you think it's worth speaking to my mw / the community midwives (as mine only works 2 days a week) about the fact I've had more bleeding? The second lot was substantial but no where near as much as the first time and yesterday I just had spotting. I'm not worried but was just wondering if they need to know or do any more tests?

Agree with what the other ladies have said hun, I'd give them a call. I hope everything is okay :hugs: xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks again. The community midwife didn't seem concerned but told me to book in to see my midwife this week which will be tomorrow or Wednesday as she may want to do further tests plus I may also need another anti d injection.

I guess I'm not worried as the first bleed was so much worse and I was checked out and all was ok, plus I heard the heartbeat at my 16 week appointment last week. I personally think it's every time we bd but we've only done it a few times so it's hard to know if it's a coincidence or not!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

what does bd'd mean? lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Baby dance / sex :blush:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: gotcha! Are you sure you just don't have an irritable cervix maybe?


----------



## babyfeva

Feel better soon wishful!


----------



## Fish&Chips

CharlieKeys said:


> :haha: gotcha! Are you sure you just don't have an irritable cervix maybe?

Quite possibly, I have no idea what is causing it but am confident it's most likely something minor. X


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful - sorry to hear about the infection! Glad they figured it out though and it wasn't anything more serious than that. 

Fish&Chips - hope you get answers. I'm sure it's frustrating/scary to have a bleed and not know what's causing it. Glad to you called your MW.

As for pain - I haven't had any BH and the round ligament pain is pretty minimal for me, but my sacrum feels "tight" all the time... but, how on earth do you pop your sacrum? It just hurts and feels like there is a lot of pressure right above my bum. Hurts to sit or stand for too long... I took a warm bath last night and it helped for a bit, but it's back to hurting. Do chiropractors see pregnant patients? Would it be worth seeing one or could that be harmful for the baby? I can't go another 5 months like this! 

On the bright side - the countdown is on for our early gender scan! Just 5 days to go until we know!! :) I cannot wait!


----------



## gaiagirl

Me too Mrs.326! 5 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

3 weeks and counting! Lol!


----------



## silver_penny

Mrs.326 said:


> Wishful - sorry to hear about the infection! Glad they figured it out though and it wasn't anything more serious than that.
> 
> Fish&Chips - hope you get answers. I'm sure it's frustrating/scary to have a bleed and not know what's causing it. Glad to you called your MW.
> 
> As for pain - I haven't had any BH and the round ligament pain is pretty minimal for me, but my sacrum feels "tight" all the time... but, how on earth do you pop your sacrum? It just hurts and feels like there is a lot of pressure right above my bum. Hurts to sit or stand for too long... I took a warm bath last night and it helped for a bit, but it's back to hurting. Do chiropractors see pregnant patients? Would it be worth seeing one or could that be harmful for the baby? I can't go another 5 months like this!
> 
> On the bright side - the countdown is on for our early gender scan! Just 5 days to go until we know!! :) I cannot wait!

I get adjustments all the time. If you want, you can call the chiropractor's office beforehand to make sure they are comfortable working with pregnant women. I actually work at a chiropractor's office, and see pregnant women in there all the time! HTH :flower:


----------



## Soulshaken

Wishful hope you feel better soon! 
Fish&Chips hope you get some answers soon so you can ease the worry! 

Hope everyone is doing okay, I think second trimester is STILL making me a ball of nerves even though everything is going great and I can feels baby J moving every day now.. 
I had another doctors appointment today and the doctor said everything was great but baby's heart rate was 123?? I don't know why but I just felt like that is lower than usual but the MD said "123, looks good!" and that was that. I'm sure I'm just worrying for no reason but it's pretty impossible not to worry at this point I think haha


----------



## bbygurl719

charlie my almost 7 month old only says dadadadada i hope she learms mamamama here soon cuz shes with mama more than dada lol


----------



## lilbeanhoping

hey ladies, is it possible to post a pic directly off your computer? or do u have to use some sort of website as a "third party" so to speak?


----------



## daddiesgift

How exciting for all you gender scan gals!! Ive come to terms with being team blue again :haha: and now I am really excited! I feel him moving everyday especially in the morning and through the night :cloud9:

If you click under go advanced at the bottom of the page there will be a little paper clip you click and it will let you upload photos straight to the website! 

So has anyone figured out how they will decorate their nurseries? Now that we know what we are having Im trying to figure out what to do and Im not sure! Since we are moving my husband is decorating our sons room in his favorite sports team (I lost a bet) so I get beans room..Im kind of liking pirates, sea creatures, or sailing things :haha: my husband is a solider not so sure he'd like the sailor thing.


----------



## lilbeanhoping

random post ladies.....my 16week bump :) and this week ive gotten even bigger! ah,! haha i do love my bump though! because of the septum i have and things going on im showing quite a lot, earlier than i probably would have been without it.
 



Attached Files:







16weeks.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lilbeanhoping

thanks for help posting pic :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

cute bump lady!

finally think i am getting one at 18 weeks. usually it goes away by morning but this morning it seemed to "stick"!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Gorgeous bump Lilbean! 

Daddies, I can't wait to find out the sex so that we can get decorating. Harry's room in our old house was white with blue, red and green stickers of boats, castles, cars, stars and soldiers. It was a pack of stickers from babies r us called my favourite things. We kept it simple as he was so young and it was a guest room as well. 

We haven't decorated since we moved in Oct so are planning on doing his room up (not sure about the baby's room yet). He loves cars so we're thinking of doing a vehicle theme.. Maybe airplanes, cars, trains etc. 

If this baby is a girl I'll probably want to do it's room up to get it out my system! If it's a boy the current room will probably stay as is as it is perfectly fine as a baby's room. X


----------



## daddiesgift

My son's room was winnie the pooh, I even painted murals on the walls! Go figure out of every cartoon out there he doesnt pay the least amount of attention to pooh! lol so Im trying not to do a cartoon theme for new baby. I really like sea theme or forest theme ..I have no idea! Im anxious :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my baby boys nursery theme will be sock monkeys!! here is some bits. i am going to get red curtains and a brown rug with no monkeys on it so its not overkill and too matchy.

here is the sheets:
https://www.babybedding.com/red-sock-monkey-crib-sheet

the lamp:
https://www.babybedding.com/sock-monkey-lamp-shade

the mobile:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/954210...ga_max=0&ga_ref=auto1&ga_search_type=handmade

and some art prints:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/948456...ga_max=0&ga_ref=auto6&ga_search_type=handmade

:)


----------



## Mrs.326

Cute bump, lilbean!


----------



## charlie15

Seeing as we won't find out what we're having I like a jungle animal theme that I've seen that's really cute. I'm just getting stickers as the room has only just been painted (funnily we were painting that room the week we conceived!!) it a lovely grey/blue and white and boy or girl it's staying that way!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Thanks ladies! :)
Our lil bean will be sharing a room with his big brother so I have no idea what im going to do yet for the room. If it's a girl I def won't be doing pink tho, I'm not a huge fan of pink, and as they're sharing I think we'll go with purple accents as its not completely feminine but at the same time is. 
Was thinking maybe jungle, monkeys or elephants or something.

Big bros side of the room is all sports things, hockey and football!


----------



## palacemommy

what an awesome thread! could I be added?

I'm due November 21st with a little girl :)


----------



## Mrs.326

I think it's kind of interesting/funny that during our first trimesters we were blowing the boards up all day, every day. Now we're all settled into our pregnancies, a lot of the worry has been lifted, and we're not on here nearly as much. I'm sure things will take anotehr turn in the 3rd trimester as we call get closer to our due dates... in the meantime, I need to find something else to fill my usual BNB time with :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Our nursery isn't going to be 'themed' per say, but we are doing grey and probably teal for the walls with accents of bright color and white furniture. If it's a girl we will probably throw in some magenta or purple and a boy maybe green/yellow? I've seen lots of pics I like on Pinterest and can't wait to get started this summer!

I really like an idea I saw for a white stenciled tree on the wall where the branches are shelves, very cool!

Mrs.326 - I agree we are more settled in, luckily the second Tri boards aren't as stressful as the first Tri so I feel more comfortable browsing them!


----------



## booflebump

We definately are a lot more settled - although I'm sure once we all start getting a bit bigger we will have plenty of moans and groans to sympathise over!

What's everyone planning for antenatal classes? We are having a hypnobirthing lady come to our house to give us 12 hours of teaching 

xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

I think we have decided on woodland/forest/animals room :) Found a cute little tree wall decal with some forest animals, make it a little brown, green and tan room. Nothing is bought yet so it could change but Im really loving that idea! We have white bed room furniture but it should fit in no problem, if not it can always be painted! 

Had a great day today, took my son to play group where he did EXCELLENT as usual, I am so proud of him when we go he is the only one that does not hit, bite, pull hair or push. Mind you these are all 15 months and younger babies so Im not judging :haha: He bites me plenty to make up for it. But he did not crawl over to be crying once, just playing with all the other kids. Its so cute to see your child socialize and interact with other children! He did kiss all of them to an extreme amount :haha:

Then a friend made some oreo cupcakes I took part in..think Ive had enough sugar to last a week but they were great! Even baby was kicking after I ate them. Ive also turned two good friends onto cloth diapering! YAY!! We have not been doing it long but LOVE it and glad when I can help other people see how easy it is!


----------



## daddiesgift

Booflebump- no classes available in my area really. So I guess Ill just use prior experience :haha: When pregnant with my son I watched LOTS of youtube videos..which may have been a bad idea at times..especially RIGHT before you go give birth. It did give me a lot of confidence but then in the moment I thought "LIES! ALL LIES!" to the videos of women barely whimpering. Ive always wanted to go to a class with my husband so he could learn some tips to help out! Maybe when we move they will have some available there.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Loving all the talk of nursery decorating. We are holding off on those decisions till we know which team we are on! just under 2 weeks to our scan! Brings a whole new meaning to the TWW!!! 

But for now I can finally contribute a bump pic. I have gone from no bump to SHA-BAM BUMP!! in just 3 weeks!
So here it is - 19w 3d!!

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/BnB%20blinkies/Bump1-1.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Palace! 

Gaia, your ideas sound amazing. Any pics?

I spoke to my mw today who told me to call my Dr. She was really great actually and spent the day speaking to specialists at the hospital and they agreed that a scan wouldn't help much but that I needed more anti d urgently. So I was booked in and got the jab within an hour. The nurse was lovely and it was all just so efficient and professional. So different to the last time! The dr wasn't too concerned about the subsequent bleeding but they've taken bloods to see how many antibodies are in my blood and that could also show how much if any our bloods have mixed. Thanks again for thinking of me :) x


----------



## morri

hypnobirthing is not in the health insurance here it cost something like 600&#8364; to do a course on that


----------



## gaiagirl

There are classes in my area that are apparently great, but it is six Tuesday evenings in a row and costs $175!!! I am pretty hesitant to commit to the amount of time and the $$$$...are they really worth it?!?!?

My midwives and a local resource centre have a lending library with books/videos that DH and I will look over and also discuss with our midwives when we come up with the birth plan...

We are doing an infant first aid class on Oct, and I am doing a cloth diaper workshop in July!

Nursery Ideas:

https://www.chiccheapnursery.com/2011/real-rooms/dark-and-colorful-baby-nursery/
 



Attached Files:







133841420146125377_zwzXlGqw_c.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5









il_fullxfull_274527709.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WTBmyBFP

gaiagirl said:


> Mrs.326 - I agree we are more settled in, luckily the second Tri boards aren't as stressful as the first Tri so I feel more comfortable browsing them!

It certainly is nice! I think we all need to occasionally look into first Tri and the TTC groups that apply to us each individually and try to give those gals some peace of mind and a little insight into our experiences. What better time than when all is rosy for us?


----------



## morri

The normal antenatal classes are paid by health insurance though, but >I still have to book one...


----------



## booflebump

Yup morri - the hypno classes are expensive, about £350 here in the UK 

Glad all is well F&C :hugs:


----------



## bumpyyride

SKweek - that is quite a bump u have there!!:thumbup:

I'm nowhere close to it


----------



## colsy

booflebump said:


> What's everyone planning for antenatal classes? We are having a hypnobirthing lady come to our house to give us 12 hours of teaching

We start hypnobirthing classes on Monday. We actually used a lot of the principles of hypnobirthing when we had our son, but we gained all of our info from a book rather than classes. This time round, we have pregnant friends at the bottom of our road who were interested in hypnobirthing, so we said we'd share the costs and do the course together. It DEFINITELY helped first time around, so I am hoping that by doing classes we will gain even more benefit.


----------



## colsy

booflebump said:


> Yup morri - the hypno classes are expensive, about £350 here in the UK :

Yours are expensive ... or else mine are very cheap ... we'll be paying £150, for five 2.5-hour sessions (at our house). There'll be just us and one other couple.


----------



## booflebump

colsy said:


> booflebump said:
> 
> 
> Yup morri - the hypno classes are expensive, about £350 here in the UK :
> 
> Yours are expensive ... or else mine are very cheap ... we'll be paying £150, for five 2.5-hour sessions (at our house). There'll be just us and one other couple.Click to expand...

150 each couple or between the 4 of you? There's just the two of us doing it xxx


----------



## morri

I wonder why they are so expensive? Guess it is a gap in the market they found. Might have a look at the book though maybe I can get some useful stuff out of it.


----------



## colsy

booflebump said:


> 150 each couple or between the 4 of you? There's just the two of us doing it xxx

Ah yes, per couple. So that kind of works out the same amount for the teacher.


----------



## colsy

morri said:


> I wonder why they are so expensive? Guess it is a gap in the market they found. Might have a look at the book though maybe I can get some useful stuff out of it.

It's not really expensive, when you think we're getting 12.5 hours of training for £150. That's only £12 an hour - much less than many professionals earn (in the UK, anyway).


----------



## Fish&Chips

I would really like to do a hypno birthing course but just can't afford it. I read into it last time but never practiced and I really panicked during labour. I think it's invaluable though x


----------



## booflebump

Fish&Chips said:


> I would really like to do a hypno birthing course but just can't afford it. I read into it last time but never practiced and I really panicked during labour. I think it's invaluable though x

The Maggie Howell cds and books are meant to be very good for at home preperation 

xxx


----------



## charlie15

F&C good to hear all is Ok and you sound like you were well looked after, hope the bleeding has settled.

Can i ask what is hypobirthing?? having never given birth i am obviously a bit clueless about it all. I am hoping to have a water birth or at the least give birth in the birthing centre but am obviously aware that all kinds of things can happen and you can't really control what happens in the end. How is hypobirthing meant to help? has anyone used it before??


----------



## morri

Well yours isnt that much- but ours is quite much- also I'd say that it is more than just one couple a time making a course- so if it was more like a evening shcool type of course- they only range between 50 and 100 &#8364; ..


----------



## booflebump

This is the course I'm doing https://www.hypnobirthing.co.uk/


----------



## colsy

booflebump said:


> This is the course I'm doing https://www.hypnobirthing.co.uk/

Same here.


----------



## Mrs.326

I don't think they offer hypno birthing classes in the states... at least, I've never heard of it before now. Our doctor recommended lamaze and "daddy bootcamp" for first time dad's that have little to no experience with infants (i.e. my husband). I wasn't really planning on taking any classes myself, but hearing from some of you experienced moms and how it either helped you during birth or hurt that you didn't take the classes, I might rethink that. 

p.s. 3 days until our gender scan :)


----------



## morri

Antenatal classes are definitely recommended here- thats why there are paid for by the health insurance as well.


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs.326 said:


> I don't think they offer hypno birthing classes in the states... at least, I've never heard of it before now. Our doctor recommended lamaze and "daddy bootcamp" for first time dad's that have little to no experience with infants (i.e. my husband). I wasn't really planning on taking any classes myself, but hearing from some of you experienced moms and how it either helped you during birth or hurt that you didn't take the classes, I might rethink that.
> 
> p.s. 3 days until our gender scan :)

I didn't take any classes of any kind. The nurses where I was were really helpful in the whole process. :) It does seem like the whole process is a lot different here than other places, also a lot different from when my mom had me to now...


----------



## Cridge

gaiagirl - we have the same taste! I'm doing my nursery light gray with baby blue accents, although I do like the teal accents, so I might go with that. I don't like to do a "baby" room because I'm too lazy to redecorate in a few years, so I need something that will grow with the kid.

Mrs. - there are private hypnobirthing classes in the states. There's a website somewhere that you can do a search to see if there are any instructors near you.

This time around, I'm skipping out of the classes and just going with experience....although it's been 10 years!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i thought my insurance might cover some classes but nope :( i am signed up for an infant first aid course with my husband and thats it.

i have a panic disorder so the dr said i already know breathing and calming exercise clear but this will most likely go out the window when i am in PAIN and freaking out in labor haha

but...

got my 20 week scan (at 18w5d) tomorrow!! already know baby is a boy but still excited to see him again. hope everything looks okay.. i always freak out before ultrasounds.


----------



## bumpyyride

wishfulmom2b said:


> got my 20 week scan (at 18w5d) tomorrow!! already know baby is a boy but still excited to see him again. hope everything looks okay.. i always freak out before ultrasounds.

I totally get this...i have even refused to but maternity clothes before the 20 week scan gives me an all clear:wacko:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hypnobirthing sounds interesting!

I have my OB Specialist appointment tomorrow morning! A little nervous but looking forward to it all the same, no idea what will take place there.

:)


----------



## morri

I couldnt go without mat pants since 16 weeks about- I only had elastic band shorts but unfortunately it isnt always warm enough for wearing shorts :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah ive decided that we will never stop worrying.. its never ending.. guess we really are mommies now :)

if everything goes well at my scan tomorrow i think i will feel loads better... fingers crossed


----------



## bumpyyride

is the scan supposed to be anytime after 20 weeks or do i have to wait till mid 21 or 22 weeks?

my doc just said get it done after 20 weeks but before 22 weeks:shrug:

so exactly when is a good time??


----------



## morri

In Germany there are scans between 19th-and 22nd week. I could imagine that this is of the same nature as the UK 20 week scan :)


----------



## colsy

Mrs.326 said:


> I don't think they offer hypno birthing classes in the states... at least, I've never heard of it before now.

They actually started in the US. Marie Mongan, who founded the programme, is an American woman who didn't like the way birth was so heavily medicalised in the States. When her daughter (also American) became pg, Marie Mongan created the concept of hypnobirthing to help her daughter have the birth she never had.



Mrs.326 said:


> I wasn't really planning on taking any classes myself, but hearing from some of you experienced moms and how it either helped you during birth or hurt that you didn't take the classes, I might rethink that.

As a second-timer, I would absolutely definitely recommend doing some classes of some sort. Try to think about what sort of birth you are hoping for, and then choose some classes that fit in with your way of thinking. e.g. if you want the full hospital and doctor treatment, with an epidural from the very beginning of labour, then hypnobirthing prob isn't for you but I am sure there are plenty of hospital-based classes you could try. On the other hand, if you want a want more 'natural' labour and birth, then there
is hypnobirthing and all sorts of other ideas. (You mention Lamaze - I think that's actually along the lines of the UK's NCT classes - if so, I def recommend.)

Hope some of that helps ...


----------



## colsy

morri said:


> In Germany there are scans between 19th-and 22nd week. I could imagine that this is of the same nature as the UK 20 week scan :)

Yep, you're right - same in the UK. For mine I'll be 20.5 weeks. Last time around I think I was almost 22 weeks.


----------



## booflebump

I'll be 20+5 for my 20 week scan :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

I think its normal to worry all through your pregnancy. Imagine women who never got an ultrasound or heard heart beat or anything! Glad I was born when I was :) I dont worry as much now since I feel baby moving all day but if its been awhile or I havent noticed any movement I use my doppler to make sure everything is okay!

I dont know if Ill take classes or not. Probably not since I just had a baby 10 months ago and remember fairly well what worked and didnt for me. This time upon arrival I will be getting an epidural, or some type of pain medicine thats equal. With my son I tried walking, music, breathing, birthing ball, water, changing positions, just finding my "happy" place and it didnt work for me so Ill just go pain free and Im sure Ill have a much better time :haha:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Oh the worrying. :haha: I had a couple good days of worry this last week just because. It felt so silly, and I ended up asking my dr about it at my appointment yesterday. She said it was normal and that it would continue until 28 weeks when the LOs have a good shot at being okay.....and then amended that saying, oh it will probably continue from there till forever to be honest. She also said: "if it makes you feel better about worrying, when I see you at the beginning of each appt and when the US Tech shows the scan, I'm worried until I check everything is okay." She is a mother of twins, and it is crazy wonderful to have a doctor who has gone through something similar and seems personally invested in the success of this pregnancy. 

I hate the worry days, but everything looks lovely so far, so I'm just taking it a day and then week at a time. :hugs: to all the fellow worriers.


----------



## Sal85

Just got back from my 20 week scan, was worried all morning that there was something wrong as I havent felt him move yet, but everything fine. Have an anterior placenta which apparantly explains the fact I cant feel anything yet.
Got a couple more pictures of him waving.
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs.326

What a beautiful little baby :) Congrats!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am so upset right now.

i had my 20 week scan today and i get a phone call TWO hours before hand that i have to cancel because they want me to get a level 2 scan. it's just with a specialist because i take a medicine for anxiety. but the reason i am so upset is because i see the same midwife every single time.. she knows very well i take the medicine.. she booked the ultrasound with me 5 weeks ago.. and i saw her this monday and she asked me again when my ultrasound was and who it was with. I know for a fact she now asked those questions because she probably wanted me to change to level 2 and noticed her mistake but she obviously knows i was looking forward to it this week etc. so she didnt tell me in my appointment (basically chickened out i feel). i dont like her, so thankfully i am getting a dr starting at my next appointment. funny thing is i almost brought it up myself but i figured SHE WOULD if she was going to change it. i didnt expect her to wait until after i walked out the room!

either way, drs and midwives HAVE TO KNOW THAT WE LOOK FORWARD TO ULTRASOUNDS!! we obsess, we count down the days, it consumes our minds!! to tell me and my husband 2 hours before, when the girl probably knew over a month ago that i would be going to level 2 anyways is terrible.

i cried so hard from anger.. i mean way to mess with a pregnant lady!

so level 2 ultrasounds are only done on tuesdays and they are pretty well booked in advance so i'm guessing i will be waiting atleast 2 more weeks but probably more like 3.

:(


----------



## gaiagirl

Awww wishful, that sucks! It is pretty insensitive to cancel the day of, definitely an oversight on their part.

I hope the level 2 means more detailed and more time looking at baby? Also...at least it is more spread out now so that you won't have to go as long without one afterwards? I don't know...just trying to find silver lining :hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

Last pregnancy we took a class called "Birthing From Within" It was wonderful. It was private and we paid a bit for it but it was so worth it. I also read a lot including Hypnobirthing. The book is worth the read if you are interested in a non-medicated birth.This time we won't be taking any classes. As much as I would love to we just don't have time with my DH's crazy work schedule and my very busy toddler whom I don't like to leave.

6 sleeps until my 20 week scan. Pretty darn excited to see this baby especially since I don't feel movements yet!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i was trying to stay positive but it isnt going to happen today haha.. i am too upset.


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww wishful - you have every right to be upset! I'd be fuming as would my OH who probably requested the day off to come with me etc.

Who was talking aout pain relief? I'm opting (for the same as the last two lol) - g&a, pethidine, clary sage oil and if I can manage it the birthing ball :) I would like to try a water birth but the faffing about getting in and out would annoy me :haha: 

I have my 20 week scan on the 26th June - I'll be 21 weeks and 1 day :)


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so sorry wishful, that is just horrible. Why in the heck would she do that knowing what she knew!


----------



## Mrs.326

oh, wishful... I am so sorry to hear about that. I would be upset under normal circumstances, so I can only imagine how you feel considering the anxiety you mentioned. Try to stay positive (although I know it can be difficult). :hugs:

As for hypnobirthing - considering I am 100% on board with an epidural, I don't think this is something I'll be looking into. I'm sure I'll take some sort of child birth class, especially since this is my first. Just need to find out what's offered.


----------



## Cridge

wishful - sorry about your u/s! What an awful thing for her to do. I hope you're able to get in sooner than later!

Sal - congrats! Beautiful baby!

daddiesgift - I wanted to go natural last time, but because of being induced, it didn't happen. This time, dh told me he wants me to get an epidural from the get-go because he didn't like seeing me in so much pain. Awwww. As much as I've always wanted a natural birth, I'm thinking pain free and sleeping through labor? Sounds good to me!

Mrs - with my first, my doctor told me of a class the hospital offered. I don't remember how far along I was at the time, but I remember not having to worry at all about when and where to take a class because my doc told me everything I needed to know. So ask your doc at your next appointment and s/he'll probably have a recommendation for you.

I can't believe so many of us are at the 1/2 way point!! :wacko: My 20 week scan is at 20+2 on the 25th. I'm not as anxious for this one as my last few, probably because I know the gender already. It will still be fun to see my little guy, but I'm not obsessing and counting down the days.... thank goodness!


----------



## daddiesgift

I wouldnt mind using gas and air but here in Germany where I gave birth to my son it is not offered and this baby will be born in America where they also dont offer it so looks like that option is out! 

When I was pregnant with my son I wanted to go all natural, even try a water birth and I really did try to go as long as I could go, but I just couldnt take it anymore. Unfortunately labor was progressing so fast that I was told it was too late for any form of pain relief. I was given one dose which helped about 20 mins then I felt the same again. I tried to do what I could but for some, like me it was too over whelming. I pretty much lost my mind! I was too concentrated on just getting baby out and the pain that I did not enjoy the moment or feel like a big strong woman. Even months after giving birth I had night mares about it all over again :nope: to me it shouldnt have been like that.

A few months later my best friend gave birth and it was wonderful! She had an epidural that was continuous, a nice little oxygen mask to use when she wanted, a mirror to see she could still feel when to push but was in no pain what so ever. It really was beautiful compared to my sweaty, tear filled mess my birth was :haha: Ever since then I vowed to just get the drugs!! I see no reason to put yourself through the worse pain of your life when medicine has come so far these days. Everyones birth is different, regardless if you get medicine or not you risk having a intervention, tears, csection. 

That being said some women totally freak during birth, while others can go all natural and do great! For me, I dont do so great :haha:


----------



## Cridge

I totally agree. I think some women are just more capable of having wonderful natural births! I really do think I could have done it if I hadn't been induced the way I was, but that was 10 years ago and I'm feeling old and tired now. :haha: I'm anticipating being induced again because I'm sure I'll be over-due just like last time. :nope: So bring on the happy drugs. :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

update from previous post about my cancelled ultrasound. i called back after their lunch break to schedule a level 2 ultrasound and asked if she was able to tell when the notice was posted. she said monday at 4:45 p.m. funny because i was in my appointment until 5:15p.m. so it is clear now that she did it right it front of me, asked me when my u/s was and still didnt mention on word. 

on top of that the lady kept mentioning how its great that i dont have to come in now.. like its some big inconvience to come in and see your baby!! something i booked 5 weeks ago and had been counting the days down for! she said it twice and i finally said "look i get that your just the messenger, but i found out 2 hours before my appointment, i am very upset and there is actually no other thing i would rather due today then see my son, so stop saying this is a good thing!" i got dead silence.

and to top it all off i have to wait another three and half weeks.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishful that is awful! To not tell you during your appointment is one thing but to leave it 2 hours before the scan is disgusting! Like somebody else said, you both may have booked the day off work! Especially if you're on medication for anxiety.. I'm gobsmacked they've done this to you. And well done for telling the receptionist how you felt. She needs to learn to be more sensitive and hold her tongue. 

Re pain relief, I had really strong contractions with no gap in the middle, plus he was back to back so I was pushing uncontrollably from the beginning so the epidural was a God send. I definitely will have another if I need to but I'm really hoping for a vbac (natural birth after a previous caesarean) and I know that an epidural can increase the risks of a c section as you can't move around as well (or at all in my case). If I can control the urges and stop focusing on the labour then I would like to think I'd be better equipped.


----------



## morri

Oh I gave uop counting days loooong ago- I just know whereabouts I am but I think in 10 months total time counting the days is way to arduous. I prefer weeks.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks.. 5 weeks felt like awhile so 3.5 added is going to snail bye as well. i still cant believe how much the lady thought it was great i didnt have to come in. i was practically crying on the phone, why would this excite me?! oh boy.

just want to know my baby is okay :( i love him so much.. i hope i can feel him soon for some reassurance.. no flutters yet.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I don't suppose you could have a private scan or perhaps speak to your new dr and explain that this isn't helping your anxiety? Also will you be over 22 weeks? I think it's harder to do the scan then so it's in their interest to do it sooner.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bbygurl would you mind adding that my next scan is on the 2nd July? X


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: wishful, no wonder you are upset :hugs:

20 weeks today! I'm planning a home birth so will be using the pool, essential oils, massage, hypno and positions as pain relief for a start :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i will be 22 weeks exactly. funny thing is i am possible going to be considered high risk... right now i am "higher" but dont have the title.. so you think they'd want to make sure everything is okay asap. :( god i started crying again over this just this hour.. maybe i will call.. just want to know he is okay.

and i guess i could technically get a private but they are $100 and while they can show you baby their job isnt to tell you if anything is wrong... which is what i want to hear. i had a private scan at 16 weeks but no ultrasounds by a dr through my drs office yet.


----------



## daddiesgift

So sorry wishful, I would be so upset as well! And to make you wait that many more weeks to be seen is crazy. I dont know if you could do this, Ive done it before, just call a different doctors office and book your 20 week scan with them. Id think it would be cheaper then getting an ultrasound for "fun" and they can tell you if something is wrong or not. You dont have to been seen by the same place your whole pregnancy, of course you would want to but if you dont want to wait Id go somewhere else. 

Unless they gave you a reason to be concerned I would try not to worry so much. And to me if there is something really wrong they would book you alot sooner and not make you wait. If you can invest in a heart rate monitor. That way hearing babies heart rate can calm your fears. It takes longer with your first child to feel movements so dont be alarmed. I think you will start feeling baby before your next appointment then that will really help calm your fears. 

Either way that was wrong of them to do that to you and Im really sorry. :hugs: I think doctors get so use to seeing pregnant women they forget about us as individuals and dont think how we wait so long for our appointments, and worry every day till we are seen.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh Wishful that's awful! I really wish I knew what to suggest but to make you wait another 3.5 weeks is just mean! Can you put in a complaint?


----------



## charlie15

That's bad wishful, sorry you're having to deal with this and to think they thought you'd be pleased that you didn't have to come in! strange. I don't know what to suggest either but i would definitely write a complaint!


----------



## booflebump

Oh wishful, sorry they are doing this to you and getting you upset :hugs:


----------



## mellllly

Sorry I have been MIA lately, had our scan then it was our anniversary and then we went on holiday so now back and attempting to catch up with everything!!

TEAM BLUE HERE :blue: so I will have 2 boys with 13 months between them :)


----------



## mellllly

and sophie of course


----------



## booflebump

Awww fab mellly - lots of blue bumps in here!


----------



## booflebump

OP - I have my next midwife appointment on 10th July x


----------



## babyfeva

congrats mellly!


----------



## babyfeva

I will find out if i'm team blue or pink in 45 mins!!!!! So excited.


----------



## skweek35

so babyfeva - which colour are you? pink or blue - I will have to wait for the morning to find out! Boohoo 

About 10 days till we find out which team we are! Can't wait for 25th!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aw we find out the day after you skweek! It's going slow but really quick at the same time! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

just wanted to thank everyone! i am a bit better today.. gotta start an new countdown and try and stay positive. i am trying to think positive. i guess when i go at 22 weeks if everything looks good its just that much closer to a happy/healthy baby in november :)

i was thinking of asking around about a doppler because i think they may help a lot! thanks for everyones advice... :)


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies! It's been abit of time since I've checked in... It was my birthday and we went out of town. Happy to hear everyone's updates! Can't believe I'm 19 weeks today!!!


----------



## babyfeva

I'm having a boy!!


----------



## babyfeva

skweek- i'm sure you're counting down the days!


----------



## ashleywalton

babyfeva said:


> I'm having a boy!!

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## Cridge

congrats on the boy babyfeva!! LOTS of boys on this thread!!


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm finding out tomorrow morning and I'm thinking boy too! We will see!!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

How exciting! Loving these gender announcements!!! Congrats ladies. xx


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations :) Lots of little boys here!

Glad you're okay wishful :hugs:

How are you doing Fish&chips? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good thanks lovely. Counting down my scan in just over 2 weeks. We originally thought we wouldn't find out the sex but we're so blimen impatient!!


----------



## booflebump

Lots and lots of blue :dance:

How are we all this morning?

xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Having a lazy day here because the weather is not so great outside. My son is extra clingy and whiny today so dont want to subject anyone else to that :haha: Also stressing about our upcoming move and all that ..just wish we could leave today!!


----------



## skweek35

Could I finally be feeling something? After having banana and honey snack this afternoon, I kept feeling a rather nervous butterfly feeling below my belly button. Almost a swooping motion. 

The only reason I ask is that my mother - who seems more desperate for me to feel something - keeps tickling the inside of my hand and saying thats what it will feel like. But what I'm feeling is nothing like that! 

Am I finally feeling my baby moving?


----------



## daddiesgift

I think they call that quickening? Its what women feel first when baby starts moving. So I say it could be baby for sure! This is about the time 1st time moms start feeling movement..I think..I cant remember :haha:

I was really surprised to feel baby so early this time but maybe I knew cause I knew what the feeling was. Now I feel him move a couple times a day. Lots when Im laying down or bend over, maybe I squish him LOL. Ive never really felt flutters only full on thuds.


----------



## booflebump

It's hard to describe - but once you feel it a few times, you will realise what it is. I get weird wriggling sensations as well as 'pops' when he gives me a poke or prod with his hand/foot. Fingers crossed you feel more and more as the week passes sk

Have written a list of what clothes we have so far - we need some more newborn sleepsuits, but we are getting there :thumbup:



> 1 x long sleeved top 3-6 months
> 1 x trousers 3-6 months
> 1 x red shirt body suit 3-6 months
> 1 x hooded top 0-3 months
> 1 x long sleeved rugby top 0-3 months
> 2 x soft blue tops 0-3 months
> 2 x soft blue trousers 0-3 months
> 5 x long sleeved body suits 0-3 months
> 5 x pairs of socks 0-3 months
> 1 x dinosaur sleepsuit 0-3 months
> 1 x stripy sleepsuit 0-3 months
> 1 x jeans 0-3 months
> 2 x beige leggings 0-3 months
> 1 x red stripy top up to 14lbs
> 1 x red stripy leggings up to 14lbs
> 1 x tank top 0-3 months
> 1 x beige cardigan up to 3 months
> 1 x soldier t-shirt 0-3 months
> 1 x cream booties newborn
> 1 x tank top up to 10lbs
> 3 x cream/blue sleepsuits up to 10bs
> Sheep sleepsuit set up to 10lbs
> 3 x short sleeved vests up to 10lbs
> 1 x spotty short suit up to 10lbs
> 2 x beige leggings up to 10lbs
> 5 x long sleeve bodysuits up to 10lbs
> 14 x short sleeve bodysuits up to 10lbs
> 1 x farmyard short suit up to 10lbs
> 1 x blue stripe short suit up to 10lb
> 1 x beige mini friends short suit up to 10lb
> 1 x PoP jeans up to 11lbs
> 1 x stripy long sleeved top up to 11lbs
> 1 x stripy leggings up to 11lbs
> 2 x soft blue socks one size
> 2 x beige stripe hats small
> 1 x pair mittens extra small
> 1 x pair mittens small
> 1 x large blanket
> 2 x cellular blankets
> 6 x muslins
> 1 x soft blue blanket


----------



## lovealittle1

Maybe we could have a tally in the title of how many blue, how many pink and how many yellow bumps we have or would that be too much work? 

Loving all the gender announcements. I get to live vicariously through everyone finding out :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks ladies. I am starting to think that as I have been waiting for the tickling flutters my mom speaks of I have been missing the real feeling for me. 
So glad I am finally able to recognise the feeling now. I too think that I feel it more when I 'squish' baba! 

Cant wait for our scan on Monday 25th! Will defo be finding out which team we are on - if baba decides to cooperate with us! 
THEN it will be shopping time!!! YAY Cant wait to start shopping for clothes and start sorting out the nursery - although most of that will have to be done in my summer holidays as I need to clear out the spare room - aka my dressing room! hehe


----------



## daddiesgift

My poor baby will be getting hand me downs :nope: the joys of two boys close in age! Its not too bad though, we went so crazy buying for my son that a lot of the stuff still has tags and he never got to wear it since they grow so fast! Plus Im going to yardsale some of the clothes we have that Im not in love with to buy some new stuff for baby!

At this point Im just excited about doing the nursery! We have to move first, but its what I have most to look forward too since we already have every toy, clothes, books, ect that a baby could need!


----------



## Cridge

skweek - I definitely think you're feeling baby! Especially after eating sweet things - that usually gets babies going. :) 

Mine is most active at night...namely, in the middle of the night. I don't get much sleep these days so I spend hours in the middle of the night with my hands on my belly waiting for a kick or two. It's usually around 3am that I feel him the most. :wacko: Dh still hasn't felt him because I'm too nice to wake him up. :haha:

Booflebump - holy wow! You're prepared woman! I have a few things my son picked out when we confirmed gender (socks, one pj's, and a robe :haha:), plus I have a bottle I got for free when I bought some maternity clothes, but that's IT! I'm having 2 showers though, so I don't think I'll be buying much myself. Now, if I were having a girl, I'd have at least as much as you!! :haha: Just not thrilled to be buying blue. :nope:

I'm excited to get working on my nursery as well. My parents are coming to town in a couple of weeks and then we're out of town for a week or more, so mid July is when I'll get to work on the nursery. I'm not so much excited to be working on it as I am to have it done! :winkwink:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yup...blue seems to be the theme! We are having a baby boy too! :blue::blue::blue:

Boofle- you are seriously prepared! Are you having a shower? From what I hear people LOOOOOOve to buy baby clothes so you'll likely get lots of clothing as gifts.

I am so happy about the deal I got yesterday! Found someone on a local FB moms swap and shop page selling this lightly used, excellent condition swing! 

https://www.gracobaby.com/Search Results/Pages/Search.aspx?search=1G00SWP&modelNumber=1G00SWP

It's worth over $200 new and I got it for $40! Such a steal :)


----------



## Cridge

great deal Gaiagirl!! I was just looking at that swing the other day wondering if I wanted to spend the $$ to get it. And welcome to team blue - congrats on the boy!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Add one more for TEAM BLUE :blue:!! We're also having a baby BOY :cloud9: 

congrats to babyfeva & gaiagirl!! Lots and lots of boy love on this thread for sure :)

3D w/ Hands in face (as always...)
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/BABYBOY_7.jpg

Potty Shot!! Hello baby boy!!
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/BABYBOY_1.jpg


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Mrs!!! Welcome to team blue!


----------



## silver_penny

I wonder if this trend means that most of the team yellows are team pinks....


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my dr said he sees more team blue because he was a specialist and people were actively trying.. wonder if that has anything to do with it.. not saying we were all trying and doing everything possible but i know a lot of us were!!

hope everyone celebrating fathers day has a great one! going to spend the daytime with my hubby and make him his favorite lunch and give him his gifts then headed to a family bbq were i plan on eating a lot of food haha


----------



## booflebump

Congrats on the all the blue - how exciting!

I don't think I will be having a shower - but if my family are anything like they normally are with new babies, then we will be getting a lot of clothing as gifts after the birth :thumbup: 

Happy Fathers Day to all the UK dads and dads to be - I gave my OH a card from the bump :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i just gave my Dh a card from the bump too and the sucker cried right away heheh loved it!


----------



## charlie15

Congrats on all these blue babies...was lots of pink earlier this month i think so balancing itself out maybe! All very exciting. We have our scan on Wednesday, now OH is curious to find out! He's happy to wait if I want to, but we were out yesterday and saw such a beautiful girls outfit...that's the problem with remaining team yellow! will see how i feel on Wednesday I think.


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - loads of team blue going on here!! Congrats to all those who have just found out! 
Next Monday we have our scan - can't wait now!! 
Just back from breakfast with my family - ITS OFFICIAL!!! My mother is driving me nuts!!! She keeps going on and on and on and on about how exciting these times are!! OK NOW - SHUT UP Woman!! enough is enough!!!! 
She has invited me round for dinner tonight - not sure I will go! Saw her yesterday and again last night and again this morning so think I deserve a break! 
Dont get me wrong - I love my parents - but my mother is just sooo freakin' emotional - everything has got to be really VERY exciting or very depressing for her and I just cant take much more of this. 
GGGGRRRR 
Sorry rant over! (I think)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats on all the new blue bumps! So exciting.

Happy Father's day to the UK daddies and daddies to be. Wishful that is so sweet that your dh cried. Mine cried when he heard the heartbeat :) My poor dh is home alone with my boy as I'm working away today and tomorrow. It's my first night away since having him and I'm really missing them both!


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations on all the new team blue bumps! :) 

:hugs: skweek. Sounds like you could do with some space from your mum xx


----------



## skweek35

Yup, have decided that I will not be joining them tonight - well that along with the fact that I have hardly been able to get my school work done as I seem to have spyware on my laptop!! SOOOO frustrating!! We thought we got rid of it last night. Have just spent the better part of 4 hours trying to clean out the laptop again! FXed it works this time.


----------



## kellie_w

Had my gender scan yesterday, I'm also :blue:

Lots of boys due November by the looks of it! X


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats kelli on team blue!


----------



## Coleey

Have you tried spybot hun? It's a really good program that removes things like that :)

Congratulations Kellie :) xx


----------



## skweek35

I think that is what DF used to get rid of it. FXed all is well now. Well get techie at work tomorrow to give it a good looking over to double check! 
Just the time of year I dont want something like this happening - Have to hand in 22 school reports by Friday and just a bit worried all work so far has been lost! 
As I said to my deputy - I will have to pull 5am's to get these reports done if that is the case!


----------



## gaiagirl

Wow quite the blue streak we have! I have wondered that before, based on the Shettles method, about actively TTC (charting, OPKs) and boys...interesting!

Hope everyone has a relaxing fathers day, we have to drive up island to see some family but it means a nice free dinner so I'm happy :)

However...one issue today - Once again I have developed a NASTY rash from the ultrasound gel! It's awful, from bellybutton to panty line I am bright red and my skin is very very angry! It'll be gone in a couple days, but it actually freaks me out a little. Do you ladies think theres any way it could be harmful to baby!?!?


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on your baby boy, Kellie!

Gaiagirl- I've never heard of that! I doubt it's harmful but I'd definitely bring it up before your next scan to see if there are any alternative gels that can be used.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I very much doubt it's harmful but I agree you should mention it to your mw.

Yey another blue bump! Congrats!

2 weeks for me until I find out.. if baby allows me that is!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah, it's so bizarre. I mentioned it to her before and he had never heard of it either! The gel they used at the last US place was fine and then this time i reacted again...so weird.

I have an appointment in 10 days and I'll mention it but I shouldn't need any more US so this is probably the last time I need to deal with it this pregnancy!

I even googled it and found almost NOTHING, which for the Internet is kind of weird! Lol.


----------



## Soulshaken

Look at all the blue!! The ladies will have their pick that's for sure! haha :thumbup:

Bubs decided to give my DH a father's day present and kick REALLY hard so he could feel him on the outside of my belly for the first time :) he was so happy 

Daddiesgift - I know the feeling about hand-me-downs haha that will be the majority of my little one's clothes as well, at least we still have most everything we need! Now i need a double stroller! :dohh:

Hope everyone had a really great day and congrats to all the beautiful scans!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

anyone as far along as me... 19 weeks and felt NOTHING? i havent even felt a flutter and it makes me so nervous. :(

i feel like i am the only one in this group left..


----------



## daddiesgift

Gaiagirl- Im sure its just extra sensitivity during pregnancy. I asked my doctor about a certain lotion I wanted to use and he said that there is pretty much no way to penetrate as deep as the baby is with lotion, so Im assuming gel would be the same. I never have sensitive skin or anything until pregnancy then pretty much anything I try to use makes me itch, red, or break out. Even things Ive always used. 

Speaking of sensitive.. even the sun gets me worse while pregnant. I forgot about that and yesterday at the lake I did not put any sun screen on and now I have sun burn in odd spots all over :wacko: Not just on your arm or leg like you would normally burn but little spots here or there, guess I burn where my skin is more sensitive. So I do look a bit odd today! I was wearing a shirt and shorts too.


----------



## daddiesgift

wishfulmom2b- I wouldnt worry about it too much. How big are you if you dont mind me asking? I know sometimes they say bigger bellies take longer to feel. Also have they told you where your placenta is? Depending on placement that may be why you havent felt anything yet. But I wouldnt start worrying too much there is still time! With my son I did not feel him move until I could see it from the outside. When most feel with in then they can feel from the outside. This time was earlier but I think I know what to look for. Its just a few times everyday but not as much or as hard as it will be when the baby gets bigger


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am regularly a size 2. i have gained 6 pounds so far, so small. i am also 4'11" so really short. i am trying not to worry but cant help it. and no, no idea where placenta is. havent had a scan since week 11 with a dr and my 20 week scan was cancelled and they made me wait 3 more weeks now so i just feel down and bummed. just wanna know that my bub is okay.

this stuff is hard!


----------



## CAValleygirl

My skin is acting so strangely since I've been pregnant. I have broken blood vessels all over my chest and shoulders! I hate it! From what I hear, it should go away after baby is born. Meanwhile, I'm going to ask my doctor at our 20 week appt on Thursday..


----------



## Mrs.326

This may be a bit premature - but for those of you who are planning on breastfeeding or pumping, have you considered which pump you're going to use? Or do any of you veterans have recommendations. I have started on our registry (I'm a serious OCD planner...) and this is an item that I am clueless about. Any tips/suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks :)


----------



## lovealittle1

wishfulmom2b said:


> i am regularly a size 2. i have gained 6 pounds so far, so small. i am also 4'11" so really short. i am trying not to worry but cant help it. and no, no idea where placenta is. havent had a scan since week 11 with a dr and my 20 week scan was cancelled and they made me wait 3 more weeks now so i just feel down and bummed. just wanna know that my bub is okay.
> 
> this stuff is hard!

:hugs: I just felt my first definite movement yesterday at 19+5 and nothing again since. I am small too. I was wearing a size 0 pre pregnancy and am 5'1" and this is my second. My mw thinks I have an anterior placenta and that is why. She said if the placenta is in front it blocks the feeling of the movements so until baby gets bigger and stronger you don't feel anything. Hope you get those movements soon :hugs:


----------



## colsy

Mrs.326 said:


> This may be a bit premature - but for those of you who are planning on breastfeeding or pumping, have you considered which pump you're going to use? Or do any of you veterans have recommendations. I have started on our registry (I'm a serious OCD planner...) and this is an item that I am clueless about. Any tips/suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks :)


I used a Medela battery/plug-in single pump. It was fine for what I needed. Can't compare it with anything else as I haven't used any other sort.


----------



## lovealittle1

Mrs.326 said:


> This may be a bit premature - but for those of you who are planning on breastfeeding or pumping, have you considered which pump you're going to use? Or do any of you veterans have recommendations. I have started on our registry (I'm a serious OCD planner...) and this is an item that I am clueless about. Any tips/suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks :)

From my experience talking to other Mama's about this it really boils down to what you need it for and personal preference. I just used a Medela hand pump and it was perfect. I didn't start pumping until baby was 6 months and that was just so I could build a stash. It was perfect for me.

Electric pumps are good if you are going to be pumping a lot. My SIL has twins whom spent the first few months of their lives in the NICU so she invested in a Medela double electric. HTH.


----------



## Coleey

I have an avent breast pump that you can switch from manual to electric :) I preferred the manual side, but I only really used it when I had a clogged duct as my son wouldn't take a bottle. xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Great! Thanks for your comments/suggestions! I am looking at a Medela double electric. I will be going back to work 3 months after baby arrives so I'll be spending a lot of time pumping. I know they're pricey, but I would assume for someone who will be pumping as much as I plan to, it's worth it.


----------



## lovealittle1

Mrs.326 said:


> Great! Thanks for your comments/suggestions! I am looking at a Medela double electric. I will be going back to work 3 months after baby arrives so I'll be spending a lot of time pumping. I know they're pricey, but I would assume for someone who will be pumping as much as I plan to, it's worth it.

It is worth it for sure and still cheaper than formula.


----------



## bugaboobaby

Wishful- I wouldn't worry at all:) With my first I felt her at 16 weeks, then with my second I freaked myself out because 21 weeks came and week and not a single movement. When i had my 20 scan, they told me my placenta was anterior. I didn't feel definite movement with baby #2 until i was around 24 weeks. As long as heartbeat is good, and doctors have no concerns, then I wouldnt worry:)

AFM- I have been SUPER sick for about 5 days. coughing horribly, sore throat, headachey. It has been a hard weekend. Especially since DH and DD have it too. Luckily our youngest seems to have gotten lucky and has had no problems. 
On top of that I have had a TMJ flare up for the last week and half. my jaw has been locked in one position. Thankfully it is open enough to eat half way decently. Needless to say I have been quite miserable. 

So now i am just trying to keep my head up and focus on the fact that I only have 2 1/2 weeks until my next appt. And that is the day I will have my gender scan scheduled. Lots of fun coming though. DH's younger brother who he hasnt seen since he was 5 is coming to visit with his mom. ( they have same dad who is a druggie:( and his brothers mom moved him across the country to get away from him, as did my hubbys mom.) But it will be awesome!! So excited to get to meet all of them!! Should keep my distracted from all of the gender scan anticipation:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## daddiesgift

I think a pump is a good investment. In the beginning when the pain of breast feeding was unbearable it felt TONS better to just pump instead. I have a medela Harmony manual pump that worked just fine, when I stopped breastfeeding and was just going to pump the manual caused some major hand cramps :haha: so if you are just going to pump here or there I would just get a manual since its much cheaper, if you are going to pump a lot Id get an electric one. I have a first years double one that worked fairly well. Never had any trouble with it and its loads cheaper then most. It did make a loud clicking noise though that attracted my old cat, imagine trying to pump with a cat trying to get at you :haha:

This time around Im going to skip the breast feeding all together since it just was not for me. Ill probably do it while in the hospital just to get colostrum to baby easier then formula feed and pump while I have milk. I may look into renting one from the hospital since they say hospitals have ones they will loan or rent that work very well. Or I just may stick to the ones I have! IDK yet! Also if any of you live in America and get WIC the WIC office offers pumps for free that you can use.


----------



## Mrs.326

daddiesgift said:


> It did make a loud clicking noise though that attracted my old cat, imagine trying to pump with a cat trying to get at you :haha:

Thank you for the advice, by oh my gosh did this comment make me LOL! I can only imagine! :haha:


----------



## morri

ah I am quite tired today again- not as tired as in first tri but still a wee bit fatigued. 
I have got my next scan in a week :).


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishful I have felt a few flutters but haven't felt anything for ages. I only know it was baby as I recognise the feeling from last time. With my son I was feeling lots by this point and had proper kicks at 19 weeks. I doubt I'll be getting kicks etc within a week but I know I have an anterior placenta which explains it. Maybe tell your Dr that you're not feeling anything, you never know they might try and rush you through to a scan?

I also went for the medela electric pump and it was fine although I didn't do loads of pumping as my son never accepted a bottle. Little tike.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

anyway of knowing where your placenta is besides a scan? and i would call and say something but they said its normal until week 20.. so basically i am freaing because i only have 5 more days to feel something i guess?

ps. thanks for everyones kind words and reinsurance.. :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

congrats kellie!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats gaigirl!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Mrs. 326- I can't believe how many boys we are all having!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Liking the pump advice ladies! I'll be keeping that all in mind for sure!

Is anyone taking courses or in school ATM? I'm finishing up a diploma I have now, taking a psychology course and omg I feel so dumb! My brain is just so exhausted with everything else I have going on in my life on top of the exhaustion of growing a baby! How do you ladies do it?
I have a midterm tomorrow and I am freaking out. I just haven't had enough time to study and when I do I'm just so tired feel like I read/study and it goes in one eye/ear and out the other. And even when I know the info it's like I can't get it from my brain onto the paper it's just stuck in there.
Any advice?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i graduated college over a year ago so i didnt do it pregnant, but i did have one year that i was going through a ton in my life and was barely getting any sleep (sometimes none before classes). what helped me was taking notes in class and then re-writing them over either when i got home or the next day. i noticed that i hadnt remembered a single thing i wrote down and i basically taught myself. i always read, studied, wrote, and re-wrote my notes right after a nap and a good meal. my mind was all over the place so as soon as i got tired or noticed i was doodling or not really taking in the info. i did something completely non-related like watch tv for 30 minutes or came online.


its not easy... wishing you luck on your midterm!

ps. i wish i wasnt craving french fries everyday!! i believe in the UK you call them chips... why cant i crave something healthy?!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishful, yep we do call them chips although due to mc Donalds we call the thin variety french fries or just fries for short. We call what you call chips, crisps as well. I haven't eaten great so far but I went out yesterday and bought some veg extra for a stir fry and am finally going off fatty foods in preference to healthier ones. I just hope it lasts!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i want them to be salty as heck too... so bad!
i need to buy healthier stuff tomorrow because i feel guilty!


----------



## daddiesgift

Before I ever got pregnant I always said "I will eat so healthy for me and my baby" WRONG. I hardly ever crave good things! Only the bad :haha: and I agree fries or tater tots are my weakness right now. I gained 39 lbs with my son and lost 20 at birth, and that last 19 pounds kicked my butt trying to get it off!! I felt horribly unattractive post partum and now Im kind of freaked out when I gain anything cause I worked so hard to lose around 53 pounds I dont want to have to do it again! So when I just want cake for breakfast lunch and dinner I try as hard as I can to eat something different. ITS SO HARD!!! 

I weighed in yesterday and gained four pounds in two weeks. Im gonna say half of that is baby the other half was all the crap I was eating all week! :haha: But I know its for baby, I just wish I was one of those only gain baby but I gain EVERYWHERE. On the plus side im still at least 10 pounds lighter now then with my son so hopefully thats a good sign!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I gained over a stone with my last pregnancy and it only came off with my ms for this one!! I don't seem to be gaining too much at the moment but I seem to remember it all happening in the later part of my pregnancy. BRING ON THE CAKE!!

I'm also loving salt (and sweet).. I wonder if that means another boy?


----------



## 1eighty

Update: Tentatively :pink: with 20wk scan on 11th July :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my issue is i am not really gaining weight.. this isnt me bragging and i know people will tell me to shut up lol but it worries me a lot. so basically i'm like its okay to eat this plate of fries with salt and chocolate afterwards because ive only gained a few pounds so far!! lol


----------



## booflebump

I've only gained about 6lbs so far, but I'm sure it will come in the later stages. I try to eat lots of fruit, but I do end up being naughty, with savoury stuff being my weakness!

How are we all today? I found these fab nursing bras that go up and down three sizes with you that I thought you might like

https://lornadrew.com/


----------



## morri

till the last scan in may i had gained about 4.5 kg.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ive gained 4 pounds. my "bump" looks like a food belly or i ate a big slice of cake lol
watch me start gaining the weight in the dead of summer.. its quite hot and humid where i live!


----------



## booflebump

Ooh, congrats 1eighty on your pink bump!


----------



## daddiesgift

Ive officially been pregnant two summers in a row!! Last summer I barely put pants on it was so hot :haha: I gave birth in a birthing center with no a/c!! I thought I was melting! This time around HOPEFULLY we will be moving soon and our new house and hospital will have a/c :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha i am currently wearing a big over-sized tshirt and no pants... my plan for the summer when i am at home!! :) and i dont know how u did it with no a/c.. hospitals are always so warm too.. yuck.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Sounds like a good plan, wishful. I'm enjoying a warm bath that I added freezing cold water to. Quite lovely. Heat released the muscles in my legs and back and the cool water just feels great after a day of 104 for the high.


----------



## morri

haha it isnt too hot here it is only about 22 degrees so it is quite nice :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Boofle, thanks for the link. Why though do bras have to be so blimen expensive?! I would much prefer a pretty dress. x


----------



## booflebump

Fish&Chips said:


> Boofle, thanks for the link. Why though do bras have to be so blimen expensive?! I would much prefer a pretty dress. x

I know! I figured if I got 2 of those, it might save me having to get 4-6 in different sizes as I inflate/deflate

xxx


----------



## janna

wishfulmom2b said:


> my issue is i am not really gaining weight.. this isnt me bragging and i know people will tell me to shut up lol but it worries me a lot. so basically i'm like its okay to eat this plate of fries with salt and chocolate afterwards because ive only gained a few pounds so far!! lol

Don't worry too much... As long as you're eating enough and belly is measuring big enough for your dates (at your appointments). I only gained 15 lbs with my first pregnancy and had an 8lb+ baby.
I'm approaching 18 weeks now and am still 3-4lbs below my pre-preg weight (had awful morning sickness!)
Everyone is different, and not all women gain 25-35lbs in pregnancy. Some gain less and some gain more.


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on the girl, 1eighty! Hope it's officially confirmed at your next scan!

AFM - I have gained about 6lbs so far... mostly because I haven't had the energy to work out. On an average day I get home from work at 6pm and most nights I'm asleep by 8:30! Needless to say the work outs went from "occasional" to "non-existent". I was really hoping to get a 2nd tri energy boost, but I missed the ship on that one. I _really_ do need to make more time to get a walk in or something... I know being so sedentary is not good for me or the baby.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Janna I hear you on that one! I lost a stone and have only put on 3lbs (last time I checked) so still well under my pre-pregnancy weight, plus my bump is pretty small but I have a doppler so know everything is ok. 

Boofle, good point! x


----------



## daddiesgift

Mrs.326 Dont feel too bad we go to bed at 7pm lots of nights! I want to work out but if I dont do it early in the morning I wont do it at all since Im exhausted by afternoon most days. Today all I did was run a few errands and take my son to play group now at 5:42pm I can hardly keep my eyes open. So my husband asked if we could go to bed at 7 since he is sleepy too, no problem with that!


----------



## bugaboobaby

Oh man, I guess I am one of the few thankful for my slow gain this time around. I have put on only about 3.5lbs from pre preg weight. With my first I gained 64lbs(yikes!!).By this point in my pregnancy with her i had already gained 23lbs! I was very underweight for my norm though at that time, so my midwives werent fazed. Then with my second i ate terribly and gained 47lbs. This time around I watch what I eat closely. I allow myself to eat one bad for me thing a day. and one fast food type thing a week. which i should mention is super hard! lol.


----------



## bbygurl719

hey ladies. sorry havent posted in while but been keeping everything updated!! if u want to tell me the the name of ur baby i will put it up on front page!! as for me i had my 12 week ultrasound yesterday and was so happy to ssee baby for the first time.. ultrasound tech guesses it will b another girl!!


----------



## lovealittle1

20 weeks today and tomorrow is my 20 week scan. Unfortunatley we don't get pictures but it won't stop me from begging or maybe I will try to take a pic of the screen with my phone. :cry:


----------



## always_xo

Hi everyone! Haven't posted on this thread in a while, but I just wanted to update... I'm expecting a baby GIRL :pink: and her name will be Julia Noelle! :) EDD November 18, 2012


----------



## lilbeanhoping

wishfulmom2b said:


> i graduated college over a year ago so i didnt do it pregnant, but i did have one year that i was going through a ton in my life and was barely getting any sleep (sometimes none before classes). what helped me was taking notes in class and then re-writing them over either when i got home or the next day. i noticed that i hadnt remembered a single thing i wrote down and i basically taught myself. i always read, studied, wrote, and re-wrote my notes right after a nap and a good meal. my mind was all over the place so as soon as i got tired or noticed i was doodling or not really taking in the info. i did something completely non-related like watch tv for 30 minutes or came online.
> 
> 
> its not easy... wishing you luck on your midterm!
> 
> ps. i wish i wasnt craving french fries everyday!! i believe in the UK you call them chips... why cant i crave something healthy?!

Thanks for the advice! :) kinda what I've been doing, writing, re writing, reading, re reading and taking breaks as soon as my brain is done and wandering, hence right now haha. I'm just so worried I will bomb this course! And I can't as if I do my diploma will expire (ya I procrastinated haha)
But oh well I shall eat well today, try to relax and go about my day till test time...off to work I go.


....and I totally get the craving unhealthy things! I may have indulged Sunday on a lot of chocolate mousse cake! Haha


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh Boo to all you ladies with hardly any weight gain :haha: I went from 0 - 17 weeks with NO weight gain. Hit 18 weeks and I've put on a STONE!! A whole freaking stone in 2 weeks?! :( Feel so disgusting too :(


----------



## gaiagirl

I am nervous! I don't own a scale and my last midwife appointment didn't require a 'weigh-in'...so next week will be the first time since 13 weeks! Yikes...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

Mrs.326 said:


> Congrats on the girl, 1eighty! Hope it's officially confirmed at your next scan!
> 
> AFM - I have gained about 6lbs so far... mostly because I haven't had the energy to work out. On an average day I get home from work at 6pm and most nights I'm asleep by 8:30! Needless to say the work outs went from "occasional" to "non-existent". I was really hoping to get a 2nd tri energy boost, but I missed the ship on that one. I _really_ do need to make more time to get a walk in or something... I know being so sedentary is not good for me or the baby.

i am more tired this trimester then first! i need to get walking too.. but its just not happening.. plus its going to be 95+ with humidity this week so NO THANK-YOU! maybe ill walk around A/C'd shops lol ;)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats bbygurl and always! x


----------



## ashleywalton

So, I go to the doctor tomorrow. I had an ultrasound yesterday and the baby is estimated to be 14 ounces and due date changed again to Nov. 2nd. I have been resting since my last appt and I am nervous to go tomorrow and to hear what he has to say. I do not want to have to be on bed rest this entire pregnancy. But even with resting I've had contractions, cramping and slight pressure so I really don't know. 
I've already gained a good 10-15 pounds not exactly sure, but I will find out tomorrow. I gained 35 with my first and only like 20 with my 2nd so this is looking a lot more like my first...Hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey bbygurl - our little guy's name is Davis Rock and our next scan/doctors appointment is July 9 :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Babygurl- we are having Lucas Aiden and my next scan is June 29th :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hey bbygurl- baby boy named Murray
next scan is 7/3

:)


----------



## charlie15

Hope all goes well with appointment Ashley.

About the weight gain, I have gained 9kg since the start of pregnancy bit by bit! I am eating a healthy diet, working out as usual, not any more hungry than when not pregnant and have only put weight on my bump and oh my boobs are just loving to grow!! and yes bras are just too expensive, I bought a new one 2 days ago and I don't think it'll last 2 weeks :( so i guess we're all just different!

Scan this afternoon, am a little nervous as hope bubs is healthy. Am going to try and resist finding out gender tho!


----------



## booflebump

Scan here today too :dance:


----------



## charlie15

booflebump said:


> Scan here today too :dance:

are you finding out??


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck with your scan ladies.
suppose to hit 101 degrees today and be humid where i live... staying indoors and drinking fluids... not feeling this heat while pregnant!!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Totally get what you mean, wishful. We've been over a hundred for quite some time...today's high is 106 here. Yuck!!!


----------



## morri

my appointment is on next monday.


----------



## Coleey

Yikes, that's too hot for me! :shock: My son is a summer baby and it was awfully hot that summer. The weather is crappy here at the moment, though. 

I can't wait for my next scan! :dance: xx


----------



## sharonfruit

My 20 week scan is tomorrow! Weee x


----------



## booflebump

Here's our wee dude

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNjIwLTAwOTg3LmpwZw.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNjIwLTAwOTg0LmpwZw.jpg


----------



## morri

so.... what does the top one show https://www.nfp-forum.de/images/smilies/aalachengrins.gif


----------



## Coleey

Little Booflet is so cute! I think the top picture is his feet. Awwww :cloud9: xx


----------



## bubblej23

OMG OMG OMG............. After 2 gorgeous princess' im team :blue: im so shocked yet very excited :happydance:


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Bubblej! :) xx


----------



## Mrs.326

What a handsome little man, Boofle! :)

Congrats BubbleJ!!


----------



## Cridge

CUTE little baby Boofle!! 

Congrats BubbleJ! Welcome to team blue!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

love that foot boofle!!

and welcome to team blue bubblej!

hit 100 degrees just now before noon.. currently eating a Popsicle. i guess i realized that i'd rather me suffer then have had the baby due around now. i cant imagine how hot he would of been after a good cry session. 

gotta stay positive :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Usually we're in the 100's by now, but we've been in the high 80s/low 90s for a week or two because of some storms that have been rolling through. Normally I wouldn't complain, but it is so humid! 

And you're exactly right wishful - better to be miserable in the heat now than deliver in it! Could you imagine being 9 months pregnant with this weather??


----------



## wishfulmom2b

Mrs.326 said:


> Usually we're in the 100's by now, but we've been in the high 80s/low 90s for a week or two because of some storms that have been rolling through. Normally I wouldn't complain, but it is so humid!
> 
> And you're exactly right wishful - better to be miserable in the heat now than deliver in it! Could you imagine being 9 months pregnant with this weather??

no!! i cant! and swaddling and sleeping and ughh i don't think anything would go very well. i hate the humidity too... thank god for AC!

but i should mention i accept it usually.. its just pregnancy and humidity do not mix very well..


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm jealous! I live in the pacific northwest and it's still in the 60-70s for another month probably! We get some lovely 80s sunshine in the summer but only about 8 weeks worth :( Although THIS summer is probably the one time I will be glad for the mild weather...

We are doing a road trip to Banff this year in Aug though an it will be HOT but luckily we have air conditioning ;)


----------



## morri

hehehe, Here it is about 20 degrees


----------



## babyfeva

So beautiful!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats bubblej!


----------



## charlie15

Cute pics boofle, will have to put mine on soon, all well with bubs :) was a real wriggler so took a while but sooooo amazing to see everything! But I held out and we're still team yellow!


----------



## Mrs.326

Good for you Charlie! I half expected for you to be making a gender announcement today ;) Glad you were able to hold out, I think that will be very special for you and your DH at the delivery!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ahh lovely pic boofle!!!

and yaaaaay for all the scans!! 6 days until ours!! CANNOT wait :) Though MIL has to go with me again as OH has just started a new job and can't ask for the day off :( I know she's just going to be pestering the sonographer the whole way through about the gender. I think I might ask her to write it down for me, so I can 'wait' until OH gets home from work (well no way will I wait but so no one else finds out before him). Saying that, baby will most likely have it's legs crossed :haha: Getting nervous though as everyone is starting to get my hopes up saying it is definitely a girl - whereas I think I'm going to have 3 boys!


----------



## silver_penny

On the weight gain, I have only gained 3 lbs prepregnancy weight, but I lost 8 lbs in the very beginning. So I'm up 11 lbs from my lowest point. Not too bad. I gained 50 lbs with my first, and had a really hard time loosing 10 lbs of those. In fact, I never did before I got pregnant with my second. I only gained 30 lbs with my second, and lost those with ease, plus another 20 lbs, so this pregnancy I started out 10 lbs lower than my first. I have a tendency to gain everything in the last trimester. I think it really depends on the woman with how and when they gain weight during pregnancy. 

In other news, my oldest is three today :happydance: Can't believe I was in labor right now 3 years ago. :wacko:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww Happy 3rd Birthday! :) Any plans for it today?


----------



## silver_penny

We have plans for a get together tomorrow. We co-celebrate his birthday, FIL's birthday (tomorrow) and Father's Day all at once.


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats on the boy! How fun after 2 girls....
My appt went well. He didn't say I'm on bed rest, but he said not to be too active, not to be in the heat, not to coach cheer, and basically if I do anything and start to cramp or have contractions to rest. So, we will see!


----------



## bubblej23

ashleywalton said:


> Congrats on the boy! How fun after 2 girls....
> My appt went well. He didn't say I'm on bed rest, but he said not to be too active, not to be in the heat, not to coach cheer, and basically if I do anything and start to cramp or have contractions to rest. So, we will see!


thanks hun, doctors orders for you so make sure you take it easy! its not worth over doing anything,
a damn good excuse to rest if you ask me :winkwink: xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hey girls TMI but had intercourse tonight and had pink spotting after. only like 3 or 4 dots on paper.. have checked since.. none. first time this has happened... should i call dr.??

:(


----------



## Cridge

wishfulmom2b - I wouldn't worry about it. You may have just knocked your cervix a bit. If the bleeding increases, maybe call then, but if you've just had a few spots, I think you're okay.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks!! no more since... i think it freaked my hubby out more then me.. he said no more DH the rest of pregnancy... i'm sure he will be okay though and change his mind lol :) it was so minimal and no pain or cramps..


----------



## Cridge

I wish my dh would say that. :haha: I have NO drive this pregnancy. :nope:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Just a few more hours until my 20 week scan. Can't get here faster!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i didnt have any sex drive either until just recently.. the first 16 weeks or so i didnt want anything to do with it and thankfully my husband never cared or brought it up.

good luck at your scan CAvalleygirl... hope everything looks great! ... little over 2 weeks for me!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck cavalleygirl! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Mellllly,gltterfly,boofle,coleey,sulshaken,bubble,gaia,cata,cridge,cavalley,thaynes,kellie,palace,WTB,n babfeva. if u want to share ur name for LO i will add it to front page. and if anyone who r staying team yellow wants LO's names boy n irl names just let me know n i will add!!


----------



## colsy

bbygurl719 said:


> if anyone who r staying team yellow wants LO's names boy n irl names just let me know n i will add!!

We're yellow - and we won't announce until after the birth :flower:


----------



## bbygurl719

okay..


----------



## babyfeva

Hey bbygurl- My son's name will be Enrique. Thanks :)


----------



## bbygurl719

np problem.. love tat name by the way!!


----------



## Cridge

bbygurl - I wish I had a name to give you! We're still working on a short list. As of now, we call him Little Ninja. :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

bbygrl - We won't be naming baby until he's born! So just team blue and 'anonymous' lol.


----------



## bbygurl719

lol okay!!


----------



## bbygurl719

i cant wait to find ut fr sure what im having tech at 12 week scan said she thinks its another girl!! think we will be name her Tinley Grace if that is true!!


----------



## Mrs.326

bbygurl719 said:


> i cant wait to find ut fr sure what im having tech at 12 week scan said she thinks its another girl!! think we will be name her Tinley Grace if that is true!!

Are you going to do an early scan or wait until 20 weeks? Love the name, by the way!


----------



## lovealittle1

Well girls. I desperatley wanted to be yellow again and I am having a very hard time accepting this but this pic is really leading me to believe I am on team blue again. What do you all think?? Baby is measuring 2 days ahead so my EDD is Nov 4 but I won't be changing it at this point. All measurements are perferct and baby is all in proportion. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1057.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i think i see another beautiful boy! but i am no expert obviously.

THINK I MIGHT OF FELT FLUTTERS FINALLY! i guess i wont know until i feel more. felt more like mini ripples or waves? no idea but i felt something that ive never felt before in my life so i'll take it!

another hot one here where i live. 101 with humidity. tomorrow is gets much cooler.. a near 97 degrees ;)


----------



## Mrs.326

Lovealittle - I wish I knew more about the skull theory. I don't have any guesses for you, but it's such a beautiful little profile! :)

Wishful - Yay for movements! I'm dying to feel something... I'm going to wait a few more weeks before I officially freak out :) :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

lovealittle1- looks boyish to me but Im not ultrasound tech or doctor so dont count on it, I just knew we were having a girl and its a boy so my guesses are out of wack :winkwink:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

mrs-it will come, you are still in week 17.. you got time. i wanted to feel something before week 20... think baby listened with only a few days to spare!


----------



## Mrs.326

How nice of him to give you some movement before week 20 ;)

I know I have plenty of time, I'm just anxious. We look forward to all of the little milestones during pregnancy, but I think I'm by far more excited to feel movement than anything else so far!! :) Enjoy it!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovealittle I don't see any clue I'm afraid. Glad the scan went well though! x


----------



## lovealittle1

Fish&Chips said:


> Lovealittle I don't see any clue I'm afraid. Glad the scan went well though! x

I just keep on seeing boy bits?


----------



## Cridge

I think it could definitely be boy bits, but I also think it could definitely be something else...?? :shrug: Now that you're almost sure, will you call your doc to confirm? :winkwink:


----------



## lovealittle1

Cridge said:


> I think it could definitely be boy bits, but I also think it could definitely be something else...?? :shrug: Now that you're almost sure, will you call your doc to confirm? :winkwink:

Nope. My mw won't know anyway because I asked to not know they would not put it on the report anyway.


----------



## booflebump

I think your scan looks girly, but I honestly don't know my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

lovealittle1 said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> I think it could definitely be boy bits, but I also think it could definitely be something else...?? :shrug: Now that you're almost sure, will you call your doc to confirm? :winkwink:
> 
> Nope. My mw won't know anyway because I asked to not know they would not put it on the report anyway.Click to expand...

Umm not sure I can see any winkle ;)


----------



## babyfeva

I think I might have felt the baby yesterday for the first time. It felt like little tiny pushes or kicks on my lower left pelvic area. He did it a few times with seconds apart. It felt so amazing. I want to feel it again!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I thought I saw a winky but not sure .... hehe!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

was my little "ripple" or "wave" thing really baby today? havent felt it since :/

i just went for a nice swim at the beach.. felt amazing to be in the water on such a hot day.. i hope baby could hear the waves.. so calming!


----------



## Soulshaken

WOW it's been way too long since i've been on here but i've been working a LOT lately and I had a class today (and tomorrow) all day ... ugh... so tired and SO hot here too!!

bbygurl - our little boy's name will be Judah :) and my next scan is 6/29 SO excited to see little bit again <3

My DS lifts up my shirt and kisses my belly and it's the cutest thing in the world, he has no idea how much fun he's going to have romping around with a little brother! 

Hope everyone is feeling okay! So happy for all the healthy baby posts and beautiful pictures! :cloud9:


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope all you ladies are doing well this morning, Im SLEEPY. Son was ready to get up early this morning so we're up :nope:

Feeling stressed this morning about this stupid move! We still do not have orders (paperwork) in order to ship our car, our house hold goods, get on the housing waiting list, ship our car, buy our plane tickets..NOTHING and we have 49 days till my husband has to report for duty. I feel like strangling someone, I hate this place and CAN NOT wait to leave!!! Living in Germany has been fun and I am grateful for the experience but this military base is a joke, and now that we have to move back to America we have to save every bit of money and can not go out and travel anymore so we are just sitting here waiting to leave. I have not been back to America in years nor seen my family, no one has even met our son. You are suppose to get 30 days leave in order to move and get everything ready, that means we have 19 days to get orders to even get that time. But even if we get them today the household goods pick up date is July 20th and after!! Meaning we would only get 20 days to get settled in America and visit our family in Three different states. :growlmad: Just so pissed off that they are taking their sweet ass time. When I have to get a baby adjusted to a ten hour time difference, living in a hotel till they give us a house, then living with no car and no furniture till our stuff makes it from here which is at least 40 days. Then if we do not get time for leave we will have to wait another year to see our family. Once again.. I HATE THIS PLACE!!!


----------



## lovealittle1

:hugs: daddiesgift. Hope everything works itself out soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

So sorry you have to deal with that, daddiesgift. Big hugs to you!! I hope you get your orders soon!


----------



## daddiesgift

thanks ladies, just felt like complaining :winkwink:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Sorry you're going through that, daddiesgift!

We had the MOST AMAZING 20 week ultrasound yesterday. Our little bug looks PERFECT and everything was measuring great. Look at the adorable picture of him covering his ears! 

https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r622/danacasting/46fb3ed9.jpg


----------



## wishfulmom2b

omg what a lovely scan!! i cant wait until mine.. must be such a relief to know everything looks good!! he is beautiful!


----------



## daddiesgift

Cavalleygirl- thats a great photo! Looks so detailed! We got a lot of 3d ones with my son and though it doesnt look like him the things he was doing in the photos and video are the same things he does today! (like rubbing his nose then his eyes before yawning) So maybe when he is here he will sleep with his hands like he is in your photo! Technology has come a long way!


----------



## booflebump

Awwww super, super cute!! xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's a gorgeous scan pic! :) 

Can't wait to have mine - 4 daysssss!! :D :D


----------



## morri

my next scan is on Monday (in case I haven't said that often enough yet :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Is it going fast or slow for you Morri?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Cavalley, I can actually see a resemblance between you in your avatar pic and your baby! 

Daddies, that's shocking that they can be so relaxed and unorganised whilst turning people's lives upside down. I hope you get the orders soon. It must be awful being so far from your family with such a young family. :hugs:

Wishful I can go days /weeks before feeling movements. I'm sure that was baby you felt. X


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks fishandchips.

so is seeing baby in 3D at the 20 week scan pretty common? i thought it would be the regular 2D but i am seeing more and more 3d.


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks fish&chips they pretty much dont care whats going on here. I guess we will just have to wait and see what happens my husband is going on Monday to investigate further. I wanted to see our families with just our son for now since my husband may be deploying once we get to America so its really not fair for him to not see his family. And our families are the type that If I go see my family with my son then they will be all hurt and vice versa. Come the first of October I cant fly anymore so if its going to happen its going to happen before then or its going to have to happen next year. 

Plus Im just ready to get to our new houses! They are suppose to have some of the nicest housing in the Army and Ive seen lots of pictures so Im really excited about that :haha: Now we live in a two bed room apartment on the 4th floor (92 stairs to get to our front door!) and its not the biggest place so everything is cramped. We will be getting a house with a garage, and three bed rooms, and a back yard with a fence!! Ready to decorate some babies rooms and start over new! 

Wishfulmom2b- I think it just depends on what your doctor has to offer! My doctor can just push a button and its on 3D so she will do it anytime she feels like it, there is never a set time for it just when she thinks she can get something good. My appointment is Friday, want to see how big he's got cause ive gotten pretty plump myself! I think he prefers one side to the other like my son did cause when I wake up in the morning I can lay on my back and it will be flat on one side and a big lump on another side!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

funny you say that! i havent felt baby yet (maybe once?) but i totally can see him on my left side when i am on my back... think i can feel his little head. to the left of my belly button is always higher, and more firm. DH sees it too. so funny!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Those new houses sound amazing Daddies! I have everything crossed for you. x

Uk ladies don't get 3d scans at their NHS appointments (as far as I'm aware).


----------



## morri

We ve got to pay extra for 3 D but then it is just like above user said, a flick of a switch :) oh and it doesnt go a particular speed for me :haha:


----------



## skweek35

2 more sleeps till our next scan!! Cant wait now! Just want to know if I am carrying a little ladybug or manbug! 

Yup defo no 3d scans for those of us to be going throught NHS. Boohoo I was sooo hoping to see my little Speckle again at around 30 weeks! but DF is dead set against having 3d scans. Says its not necessary to have it and therefore not needed. 
Boohoo


----------



## CAValleygirl

wishfulmom2b said:


> thanks fishandchips.
> 
> so is seeing baby in 3D at the 20 week scan pretty common? i thought it would be the regular 2D but i am seeing more and more 3d.

Every doctor is different. I guess it depends on the machines they have. My dr. Has a 2d/3d machine where he is able to switch back and forth no problem.


----------



## morri

Ours only does it from 25 weeks since theres a better quality :)


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I have my gender scan on Monday morning and was just wondering if anyone has a different idea for revealing pink or blue to all and sundry after the gender scan. 
I have seen a few ideas which wont work for us for various reasons 
- pink/blue cake 
- box of balloons 

also seen ideas of texting either 'sugar and spice and all things nice' or snips and snails and puppy dogs tails' 
Which I am keen on. But has anyone got any other ideas? 
Or even getting a blue or pink onesie and arrive at my parents house 'wearing' it on my bump. Not sure I really want to do this as my mother is already over excited about me being pregnant!! I am not a very touchy feely person and can see my mother trying to hug and kiss me and want to 'hug' my bump too!! - hhmm maybe not! 


Any other ideas


----------



## daddiesgift

You can put a colored ribbon around your belly and take a picture, or take a picture of pink/blue shoes with the ultrasound photo. I like the opening a box of colored balloons idea or cupcakes filled with the color.


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm pretty sure I finally felt some movement from the baby today!!!! Yippee!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## babyfeva

yaay!


----------



## babyfeva

I'm so sorry daddiesgift. I hope everything works out SOON!


----------



## Soulshaken

skweek35 - I was going to be all motivated and make cakeball cookies but I got really lazy and just played "boys boys boys" by lady gaga really loud at our family dinner haha but here is the recipe if you are interested, I thought they were a take on the cake idea but new! love the idea! 

https://www.gourmetmomonthego.com/2011/03/gender-reveal-cookies.html


----------



## Fish&Chips

Those of you who want to do hypno birthing but are scared by the price, my friend has suggested prenatal yoga as they often deal with breathing and self hypnosis. I've found a few courses near me for under £80. X


----------



## wishfulmom2b

20 weeks today! half way there!

i woke up to my favorite muffin from a local bakery, flowers, and a card from my husband that said "you guys are half way there!!"

so cute, my son is very lucky!


----------



## daddiesgift

How lovely wishfulmom2b! Lucky indeed. I thought about choking my husband this morning but I let it go :haha: mostly cause we are "sleep training" our son so listening to my son cry while hearing my husband "cry" made me want to go stay at a hotel :haha: 

The weather is a little gloomy here today but not raining yet so hopefully when baby wakes from nap we will be heading to a Medieval Fest at a castle near by, not really into the Medieval scene but I do enjoy some good fest food , so we will go to walk around get snacks :winkwink: We were suppose to go to the indoor pool, but we will see.. Anyone else feel like they are starving all day! I could snack on bad food all day long!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

daddiesgift said:


> How lovely wishfulmom2b! Lucky indeed. I thought about choking my husband this morning but I let it go :haha: mostly cause we are "sleep training" our son so listening to my son cry while hearing my husband "cry" made me want to go stay at a hotel :haha:
> 
> The weather is a little gloomy here today but not raining yet so hopefully when baby wakes from nap we will be heading to a Medieval Fest at a castle near by, not really into the Medieval scene but I do enjoy some good fest food , so we will go to walk around get snacks :winkwink: We were suppose to go to the indoor pool, but we will see.. Anyone else feel like they are starving all day! I could snack on bad food all day long!

sounds like a good day! i could go for some festival food myself.. yumm.. we have a lot of fall festivals around here in the fall.. i cant wait to wobble around in October and eat bad food hehe


----------



## babyfeva

aww that was so sweet of your hubby!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishful that's adorable!


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies leaving it a little late but just wondering if I could join? 

I'm randomxx mummy to Lewis and expecting a girl on November the 8th. 

I found out I was pregnant from a psychic lol she told me a week before I got my bfp. I also had 3 psychics predict the sex right before my gender scan. 

This pregnancy has been awful compared to my son's his was a walk in the park with no sickness or problems, madam however has been trouble from the beginning lol. 

Hope all you mummies and babies are good xxxx


----------



## skweek35

Welcome Randomxx The more the merrier in this party!

Sorry but here comes a rant!! 

Spent the afternoon with a friend who tends to spend a lot of time with my mom too. She asked me how my mom is with me now that I have a bump. I told her that I have kind of avoided my mother because I saw too much of her last weekend and on Sunday she must have touched my bump no less than 3 times!!! and she is not gentle!! Every opportunity she gets to touch my bump she takes it! 
My friend said that when she was pregnant recently my mom would constantly 'rub' her bump. Now unfortunately for my friend, she suffered a ruptured membrane and still looks 6 months pregant although her son is already 6 months old. As a result of the ruptured membrane, her bump was constantly sore and anyone rubbing or even touching her bump would be painful! 
So at least I have someone who sympathises with me!! I am so grateful that one person understands!! 
Unfortunately I will not be able to get away with not seeing her for the rest of the pregnancy. Have to see her tomorrow night as I really want to tell my dad in person. Dont think it is right to punish my dad for what my dad is doing. Might chat to him again and ask him to say something to my mom. 
I understand she is just excited but she has to calm down!! 

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: random. Hope this pregnancy is a bit kinder to you from now on x


----------



## randomxx

Thanks ladies

skweek35 could you get one of those t-shirts with hands off the bump?? Maybe she will take notice of it. I'd say trying to speak to your dad and ask him to have a quiet word is a good idea, or you could tell her you know she is excited but its really uncomfortable for her to keep touching you and makes you want to avoid visiting?? 

x


----------



## skweek35

I was thinking if she goes OTT on my bump again tomorrow night then I will have a quiet word with her. 
She has always been judgemental of mine and my sisters weight - despite her rarely having the perfect figure!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I didn't mind the occasional bump rub in the later stages of my last pregnancy but at this stage it just feels a bit weird especially as my bump isn't particularly firm this time. If people ask I don't mind but I think it's rude otherwise, even from a family member. :hugs: I would definitely say something as you've still got a while to go and the rubbing will only get worse as you grow x


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww wishful - what a lovely hubby you have!! :) :) 

I've had a nightmare day today! Stephen decided to run into my open car door as I was getting Henry out, so had to phone someone to watch Henry and take him to a&e. He's okay though, just need to monitor him and was given a leaflet on what to watch out for.!

Hope all of you ladies are okay today :)


----------



## skweek35

Fish&Chips said:


> I didn't mind the occasional bump rub in the later stages of my last pregnancy but at this stage it just feels a bit weird especially as my bump isn't particularly firm this time. If people ask I don't mind but I think it's rude otherwise, even from a family member. :hugs: I would definitely say something as you've still got a while to go and the rubbing will only get worse as you grow x

Thanks so much for the advice! I too have a bump that is not that firm (flabby in my eyes!!) Even my best friend said that to those who dont know me will not realise that I am pregnant as my bump just looks like a fat belly! I agree with her! 
I can see with my mother that her excitement is only going to get worse and, as you said, the bump rubbing will get worse too! 
So if I get more than one bump rub tomorrow night I will be saying something!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck :hugs: x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i was wearing a swim suit today and i myself feel as though i have a bump and starting to look pregnant but i realized it probably just looks like i ate an extra piece of cake :haha: cant wait to firm up a bit myself!!


----------



## ashleywalton

So, since my dr appt on Wednesday I haven't had heartburn, finally! My dr gave me a list of things not to eat, and even though I miss my spicy foods, I am so happy I don't have to suffer with heartburn! My next appt is July 20th.
Do you all have another scan after your 20 week appt? Because this is our last baby I want to have a 3D/4D scan so bad...was just wondering what you are all planning to do.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ashley they'll only give you a scan if they're worried about the size of the baby or if at your 20 week scan there was anything they need to keep an eye on like a low lying placenta. I had one last time at 32 weeks for both those reasons. X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh but wasn't allowed a photo. To be honest at that stage in the pregnancy it would be hard to get a good shot as they're big and curled up. x


----------



## daddiesgift

Welcome Random!

Friday is our next scan, yippy! Excited to see how big he has gotten since im looking very rounded out all of a sudden, and not so squishy anymore! Not to mention I feel him moving about lots during the day and night so he has to be big! I know they say with your 2nd (and on) child you show quicker and feel things quicker ect but I feel everything is happening so much quicker! Im even having sciatic nerve pain! My butt cheek flinches all day :haha:

Went to fest yesterday and has some AMAZING fried apple rings! My husband said it sounded like I was orgasming as I ate them :rofl: So now I call them orgasmic apple rings. :rofl: Went and weighed in this morning :nope: and gained another 1.4 pounds in one week ekk!! My sweet husband said "Your not getting fat you are just growing" :haha: But I have been eating fairly bad lately so this weeks goal is NO CANDY NO COLA!! Needing to drink more water and eat more veggies. I think I can do it, well the Cola part, I just really love candy :dohh:. 

Where I live now I get scans every three weeks, later on in pregnancy every two weeks. But since I will be moving I know they dont do many scans if any after 20 weeks at new place :cry: I hope I can make it! Im hoping since im a new patient and all my records are in German and Im moving to America they will just do all my scans over again ..one can wish!! Most places I know you have to pay to have a 3D/4D scan.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

My girls found my ribs and diaphragm this week and have been fairly merciless. I'm carrying at about 24-27 weeks if this was a singleton pregnancy. I'll try to upload a pic later on, but don't feel motivated now. Have a 1.5-2 hour scan on Tuesday for a full anatomy scan on the gummybears. I'm so tired now I'm not really sure how I'm going to keep this up (ESP with work, even tho I sit) for more than ten weeks. :haha:

Love my little gummybears and will deal with whatever to get them here.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

props for you working with triplets!!

and daddiesgift.. i get the same with food somtimes dont worry... my husband will look over and be like "omg you look so happy" haha its true... :) and just remember everything in moderation.. you dont have to give up candy completely.. just try and make it last longer!

i am also having sciatic pain... it's a "pain in my butt".. :haha:


----------



## morri

]I am back from the appt. 
Everything is alright, Haemoglobin i still in good numbers, blood pressure is alright , oh and I weigh 68 kg (10.7 stones) now.:haha:
Had a look at all vital organs , which all looked good , also had fine-diagnostics(with the colour) on the heart and it is looking good too :). Also had a look at the sex and I can tell that there are no dangly bits so it is a girl :pink: :D. Also she is measuring slap bang exactly to the date so that good too :)
They did the 3d pics too I thought theyd start only in 25 weeks but I got some already , and she is very cute :D.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Morri!


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats, Morri :) I'm sure she's beautiful...

Just think... in about 4 months we'll get a glimpse of what these sweet little beans look like on the outside! It's amazing that we're half way there! (well, I still have a few weeks to my halfway mark, but you get the point ;))


----------



## skweek35

Back from work and first opportunity to get back on here after my scan. 

I am sooo happy!! We are also having a little ladybug!!! Team pink all the way here!! 

All measurements are fine! and baby is healthy. She was all curled up and was sleeping through most of the scan. 
Daddy keeps joking with me saying we will have to put it back because its missing some bits! haha I dont think so!!! 

Bought a cake to tell my parents tonight! That will make my mother hurry up and cook an early dinner for once! hehe


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Skweek that's lovely news and what a great way of telling your parents! Enjoy the meal - and belly rubs ;) x


----------



## Cridge

Congrats on the girls Morri & Skweek!

I had my 20 week u/s this morning and while our Little :ninja: looks perfect, he's measuring a few days small (I think she said 19w6d instead of 20w2d). U/s tech and doc weren't worried in the least, but since he's been measuring 3 days behind my ovulation date from the beginning, that puts him about a week behind now. So while I thought this was going to be my last u/s of my pregnancy, I get another one in 4 weeks (on July 23rd)!

I'm currently on Metformin and my doc wants me to wean off over the next 3 weeks and then I'll have my 1 hour glucose test in 4 weeks (at 24 weeks), which is 2 weeks earlier than they usually do it here. I'm trying not to worry that Little :ninja: is measuring small, but it does concern me a little bit. I'm already a little anxious for my next scan just to see how he's coming along.


----------



## SpringerS

Had my scan today, a bit late at 21 weeks. I'm measuring 5 days bigger for the second, which I also was at 11 weeks but even though the hospital are changing my date to Halloween, personally, I'm sticking with my November date as that was the measurement at my earlier dating scan.

Every thing looks fine and even though I didn't get a good look at the potty shot the midwife said she's pretty sure it's a boy.


----------



## daddiesgift

Skweek- I LOOOVE the cake idea!! I hope your mom doesnt attack you too hard :haha: Im not sure of your relationship but Im sure she just really loves you. I never wanted to date a mommas boy or even have a mommas boy but now that my son is here I feel heart broken thinking he wouldnt involve me in his wives pregnancy. So I may just end up like your mom :winkwink: My husband says how I treat him he is on his way to being a stay at home son and wont ever move out :rofl: I guess its a good thing we arent having a girl!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats to everyone and their scans and gender reveals! Nothing better then a healthy baby and happy mom!!

Cridge- dont worry too much its still early, he could hit a growth spurt then be ahead! Then he could slow down and be on time or below ect ect. :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Aww, congratulations ladies! :dance:



daddiesgift said:


> Skweek- I LOOOVE the cake idea!! I hope your mom doesnt attack you too hard :haha: Im not sure of your relationship but Im sure she just really loves you. I never wanted to date a mommas boy or even have a mommas boy but now that my son is here I feel heart broken thinking he wouldnt involve me in his wives pregnancy. So I may just end up like your mom :winkwink: My husband says how I treat him he is on his way to being a stay at home son and wont ever move out :rofl: I guess its a good thing we arent having a girl!

My oh has said the same thing about our son! :rofl: Boys are just mummy's boys, bless em'! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cridge I know lots of ladies whose babies measured small and there was nothing to worry about it was just a genetic thing. In fact half of those ended up with a pretty average to large baby!


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats to everyone on their :pink: and :blue: bumps! We are halfway! It is going by incredibly fast for me!!

Here is my 21 week pic! No hiding it now!
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks (768x1024).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Soulshaken

Congrats on finding out genders ladies! It really is SO exciting to finally know! 

We made our first purchase for baby! (well AND for our DS) 

our double stroller! and i'm SO excited :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







5O65Kd5Ff3G63Jc3l0c6gfd611de9bf8d153d.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## booflebump

Yay for the team pink news today ladies :dance:

xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on everyones scans and gender reveals!!!

heres a picture my husband snapped today on our walk... bump!! i am under 5ft so i think i'll be pretty big this summer... i also got this over night..

https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h467/janelletrevor/beach20weeks.jpg

and clearly i need sunglasses and a tan lol


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Morri!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats skweek!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Spoiler
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/Wedding/triplets/f5f4a6b8.jpg

18 wks


----------



## booflebump

Morning ladies

How are we all?

I've been signed off work - had been suffering from coccyx pain the past 2 and a bit weeks, and went to the gp last night. As I have a desk job, sitting on my bum all day just makes it worse, so he's happier with me being off for two weeks to rest it. Not quite sure what I'm going to do with myself as I feel fine apart from my sore bit - the house will be spotless if nothing else 

xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

Beautiful bumps, ladies! 

Boofle - I know how you feel. I sit the majority of my day as well and my tailbone pain can be out of control some days! I just wish I could "pop" it but I can't :( Hope you get some relief!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Had our 20 week scan today .... our last baby is a GIRL YESSSS! We are Team :pink: !!!!! 

Had a bit of a bad time though as the sonographer thought she had a suspected hole in the heart, so we had to have a dash to another hospital for a second opinion. The second lady (with a consultant) said they couldn't see anything but there was a bright spot on the septum which could be just hardened formed tissue and we have to go for a consultant scan in 2 weeks to just triple check what's going on with her. But she seems fine from the 2nd scan!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats on your :pink: bumps morri and skweek!! :) and on your :blue: bump Springer! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on team pink @charliekeys!! also so sorry for the scare at your scan... i am glad they could get you into another scan the same day and help ease your mind a bit. :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Charliekeys - yay for pink! I am sure everything will be perfect, ultrasounds are so unreliable in some ways because it's really all about the angle, the resolution, and the technicians opinion! Don't worry yourself too much!

And to the others who found out the sex! So exciting, and I'm glad to see more pink balancing us out :)

AFM - we have a gigantic board of boys names going in our house, it's ridiculous I need to narrow it down.

We aren't sharing the names with any of our friends/family so this is the only place I can get opinions! Please help :)

I have always loved Finley (Finn). 

I am also really loving Grayson right now too!

Thoughts?!?!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats everyone! How exciting for all the team :pink: catching up! 

I like the name Finley more than Grayson and Finn sounds so cute! 

I tried to have my husband take a picture of me and bump today but he is literally the WORSE photographer on the planet! One was completely blurry, the other my eyes were closed and mouth wide open, the last photo he took showed me at a weird angle where you couldnt see bump at all :wacko: So I will just upload one I take on Friday since I take all my bump pictures on scan days. 

Going Saturday to get my hair cut! I have urges to do crazy things with my hair all the time but Im trying my very hardest not to color it anymore and just let it grow to my natural color. It was past my nipples after I had my son but I saw a picture of me at a friends baby shower and my hair looked HORRIBLE!! So I cut it off above my shoulders and now that my pregnancy hormones are working double time Im going to cut it a little shorter and THIN it out so I no longer look like I have a fro :winkwink: better yet my husband is watching our son so me and a girl friend can go!! YAY for mommy breaks!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Haha, too bad about the picture Daddiesgift...

I live Finley too, but lately it seems like people are naming girls Finley so I worry over time it will become a girls name! Ashley used to be a boys name, lol.

Grayson I do love but I don't like that there isn't something it can easily be shortened to!?!?


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Charlie! I hope all is well with your little girl.


----------



## daddiesgift

I have a boy/girl name ..Ashton :winkwink: Ive only met two other people with my name a boy and a girl. And of course Ashton Kutcher :haha:


----------



## morri

Do you in England always have technicians who are doing the ultrasounds?. Here it is the doctor himself who does the ultrasounds(and he has the training for it obviously )


----------



## Mrs.326

I love Finley, but agree that it may be turning into a girl's name. I know of several girls named Finley (I can think of 4 off the top of my head). But, I do think Finn is a perfect boy's name! Grayson is also a great name... but I think the only way to shorten it is "Gray"?? Either way, it's still cute :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmm I don't know any girls here called Finley .. but I love it for a boy! 

Morri - here they train sonographers to do our scans for us, and then we have midwifes who care for us at appts/giving birth UNLESS we become high risk then consultants take over


----------



## skweek35

Charliekeys - welcome to team pink!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww thank you :) and you with your little lady!!


----------



## skweek35

WOW you already have a name for her!! I am still calling her Speckle or My Ladybug! Still have to find a name we both like! But half expect this decision will be left till much later on.


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations and welcome to team pink ladies! :dance: xx


----------



## morri

Here you can choose whether you prefer to be mostly at a midwife or mostly doctor(gynaecologist)- Even if you are with a midwife mostly you still have to go to the doctor to do the scans .
You can choose to have a midwife at birth and after only as well..


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah it was the name we picked out if we ever had a girl and now we are it's hers :haha: :) Have you got any names you like?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Urm you automatically have a midwife unless you are classed as high risk ... I think some surgeries do some appts with the midwife and others with the Dr (gp) but it is mostly midwifes and trained sonographers do scans - again unless you are high risk and then it is consultant based. :)


----------



## skweek35

Yes there are a few names I like but DF doesn't like them as first names. So second name will either be Freya or Carys. 
DF either wants a short first name that can't be shortened or a longer name that can be shortened. His first name is Stephen and he likes that he feels like he has 2 names - family call him Stephen and everyone else calls him Steve. 
So not really sure if we are going for a short or longer name.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

finley (finn) was my top choice for a boy for awhile.. but then i decided i wanted to name my son after my mom so i went with her maiden name. i think it is still used quite a bit as a boy name so i wouldnt not use it for that reason.. just my opinion! my DH liked the name quinn too.


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks for the input ladies...for years I've been set on Finley for a boys name but of course now that it's really happening I second guess! It's such a big decision!

We still have lots of time to mull it over :)


----------



## Cridge

Congrats on the girl Charliekeys!!

gaiagirl - I do think that Finley sounds like a girl to me, but Finn sounds like a boy. My brother just named his son Greyson and they call him Grey.


----------



## minties

Hi! Could I please have my date changed to the 12th? And I am having a girl. Thanks!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on the girl!!! how exciting.. one of each!


----------



## booflebump

Morning ladies

Congrats on the wee pink bundle Charlie - causing you stress already it sounds :winkwink: Glad everything was ok on the second scan and fingers crossed when you get your rescan all is well :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Thanks boofle! I'm sure she'll be fine and that's what's keeping me going as these next 15 days drag! Plus two very mischievous little boys :haha:

How is everyone feeling today??

Congrats on being Team :pink: Minties!! Look like the girlies are starting to catch up :)


----------



## skweek35

Yup we sure are catching up. 
I think I certainly defy the thinking that those who are actively TTCing have a boy! We were TTCing for 11 months when I eventually got my BFP! 
Time to start shopping now!


----------



## Mrs.326

Our timing was perfect for a girl (BD 2 days before ovulation and that was it!). My DH has 2 brothers plus him and his dad came from a family of 2 boys and 1 girl... I think we're destined to have all boys... but at least my house will never be boring :)


----------



## ashleywalton

We've been "trying" every time we have gotten pregnant and I'm on my 3rd girl. So, I dunno...lol


----------



## Cridge

I'm like Mrs. Both dh and my families are filled with boys (25 boys out of 32 neices/nephews on both sides) so I feel like that's just how we roll. I "tried" for a girl this time - bd'd starting 5 days before ovulation but continued everyday til the day after ovulation - and I'm just happy to be pregnant, although I do envy all you getting girls. :winkwink:

I did have my u/s tech triple-check on Monday that we are indeed having a boy, and yep, no doubting it. Kinda makes me want to "try" again for a girl, but I'm not spending another 10 years doing fertility treatments. :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Just looking back in my diary and we started BDing on 11 Feb and got +'ve OPK on 14 Feb. So could well have been the night before BDing that did the trick! 

My next MW appointment is Friday 13th July.


----------



## Coleey

We were bd'in every other day this time and when I got pregnant with my son, we'd only bd'd a couple of times at the right time. 

There's so many girls on my side of the family, so my family were surprised when my yellow bump turned into a baby boy :haha: xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

found a middle name we love. waited a few days before giving the definite.. said it out loud etc. to make sure..

but baby will be named Murray Alexander 

:) cannot wait to meet himmm xx


----------



## daddiesgift

I like it wishful! 

Tomorrow is our scan! Excited to see if its still a boy :winkwink: Who am I kidding, its a boy! Looked in my pass and this point with my son I was 10 pounds heavier, oh yeah doing good! Feeling HORRIBLY exhausted (thought this was suppose to pass?) and today is very warm out so I think I could just sleep all day. :sleep:

Still no news about when we are leaving here, good thing is we were contacted by housing where we are going and they have a place ready for us Mid July!! Wont really matter though if we are still stuck here :trouble:


----------



## charlie15

Lovely name wishful. Looks like summer has come to London for a day at least...it's humid here too and not really use to it! but good prep for my 2 weeks in the south of France, off on Saturday :) really need a break so looking forward to some pure chilling.


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful - that's a great name!! :) 

daddiesgift - I am still exhausted, too! Still holding out for that burst of 2nd tri energy...


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - I had my tech triple-check on Monday to make sure babes is still a boy even though there was really no doubting it last u/s. :haha: Ooooohh yeah - definitely still a boy, but I had to make triple sure, so I know how you feel!

I do have a bit more energy during the day, but I don't sleep well at night, so I'm not sure if my exhaustion is from not sleeping or from being pregnant. :shrug: I definitely have to take naps every day though - sometimes 2!


----------



## Mrs.326

I envy your nap taking ability! I have zero time for a nap during the day... I go to work at 7:30 and get home around 6-6:30 each day... a nap at that point is just called "going to bed" :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks ladies!

ive been more tired too.. but of course, sleeping terribly! when i ever i lay down for the night i tend to over-think and my mind races! i started reading in bed and it helps a bit. 

@charlie the south of france sounds so nice... you must be so excited!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, sleep...it has just sucked lately and is about to get worse! I'm teaching a summer school math course the first 2 weeks of July and will have to switch from waking at 7:30 to 6am!!!! Ugh. Also as it gets hotter out our room gets WAY too warm :(

I'm also wondering...i cant recall if any of you ladies cloth diaper your little ones (those who aren't FTMs)?


----------



## sjbenefield

Hi ladies!

I'd really like to join the group! 

My little *GIRL* is due *November 14, 2012* :flower:

And her name will be *Miss Sara Jeanette*

PS i decided she is going to be a "purple" baby vs a "pink" baby lol im not much a fan of pink :blush:


----------



## morri

Welcome to the group sjbenefield :)
I don't like Pink either :haha: . You've got the same due date as me and I am also having a girl :D


----------



## sjbenefield

morri said:


> Welcome to the group sjbenefield :)
> I don't like Pink either :haha: . You've got the same due date as me and I am also having a girl :D

Yay!!! Congrats!!!! i was wondering if i was the only one for 11-14 :happydance: all the baby stuff ive registered for at target is predominatly (sp?) purple with butterflies, its my dads fault i dont like pink he tried to drown me in it when i was little lol 

Have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## morri

We havent picked out a name yet that is definitely going to be it but we are going in the right direction . :haha:
I just don't like pink, I liked it as a child but when I turned 11 or so I had all the stuiff from my older brother so that was lots of blues and I love dark blue . You can see it in my photos a change of purple pink stuff to more blue stuff :haha:

I ve seen some nice clothes in orange or green colours . (like a lil romper with a hedgehog print , ideal for Autumn :D)


----------



## sjbenefield

morri said:


> We havent picked out a name yet that is definitely going to be it but we are going in the right direction . :haha:
> I just don't like pink, I liked it as a child but when I turned 11 or so I had all the stuiff from my older brother so that was lots of blues and I love dark blue . You can see it in my photos a change of purple pink stuff to more blue stuff :haha:
> 
> I ve seen some nice clothes in orange or green colours . (like a lil romper with a hedgehog print , ideal for Autumn :D)

I hope you get the name you love :)
i like blue too :) but i went the rebellious direction blacks and purples :blush:
i cant seem to find much of other colors that would make her look like a girl im terrified of people mistaking her for a boy when she gets here i know thats silly :dohh:


----------



## charlie15

Welcome sjbenefield and congats. I don't like pink either, especially baby pink! but I am team yellow so quite happily sticking to yellow, red, blue and green mostly.


----------



## morri

I think neutral colours are alright :) The people can just ask .haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

gaiagirl said:


> Yes, sleep...it has just sucked lately and is about to get worse! I'm teaching a summer school math course the first 2 weeks of July and will have to switch from waking at 7:30 to 6am!!!! Ugh. Also as it gets hotter out our room gets WAY too warm :(
> 
> I'm also wondering...i cant recall if any of you ladies cloth diaper your little ones (those who aren't FTMs)?

We cloth diaper full time! LOVE it :) I have no idea what a FTM is though :haha:


----------



## lovealittle1

daddiesgift said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Yes, sleep...it has just sucked lately and is about to get worse! I'm teaching a summer school math course the first 2 weeks of July and will have to switch from waking at 7:30 to 6am!!!! Ugh. Also as it gets hotter out our room gets WAY too warm :(
> 
> I'm also wondering...i cant recall if any of you ladies cloth diaper your little ones (those who aren't FTMs)?
> 
> We cloth diaper full time! LOVE it :) I have no idea what a FTM is though :haha:Click to expand...

I think FTM = first time mom/mum

We also CD our ds and are all geared up to CD this bubba straight away. I love CDing!!


----------



## daddiesgift

ahh I was thinking Full time Mom :rofl:


----------



## sharonfruit

Oolong I love pink :haha: I'm team yellow and sticking to creams and whites for now, boring I know xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I always said I would NEVER be the mum who buys loads of pink ..... I am buying LOADS of pink! :haha:


----------



## Coleey

Welcome sjbenefield! :flower:

I'm obsessed with pink things now too! :haha: xx


----------



## gaiagirl

daddiesgift said:


> We cloth diaper full time! LOVE it :) I have no idea what a FTM is though :haha:




I think FTM = first time mom/mum
We also CD our ds and are all geared up to CD this bubba straight away. I love CDing!![/QUOTE said:

> Lol, yes I meant First Time mom!
> 
> We are going to CD too, right from the get go!
> 
> I am thinking of using the Bummis newborn pack for the first 2 months or so, and then the AMP one size covers with inserts. Any experience with either?
> 
> Also, how do you ladies find clothing fits over cloth diapers? I have heard they can make clothing fit a size up!?!? That's not ideal...any thoughts?


----------



## lovealittle1

I have not used the bummis prefolds but know a lot of parents who have. They are a great inexpensive way to start out. I have collected a lot of pre-loved newborn AIO's and also bought some brand new ones on sale. As for AMP's I used them for a few months along with other kinds but they were not my favorite although so many parents I know swear by them. I would suggest trying a few different brands to get started after the newborn stage. Then you can keep what you like and sell what you don't and you can buy pre-loved if you want to save some money.

When ds was really small his CD's were pretty bulky under some clothing but now that he is bigger I don't notice it at all. I quite often would have him in onsies with babylegs. There are many dipaers that offer a trimmer fit. I still rarely put him in jeans. I try to buy more comfortable fabrics to allow as much movement as possible.

HTH.


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks for the advice :) I plan to get a few pre-loved AI1 or AI2 with inserts to try different brands, I won't commit 100% until I get to test them on our little guy.

According to our ultrasound, he is small (10th-50th percentile) but with long legs?!?!? So who knows what body type he will have, LOL.


----------



## daddiesgift

I have not had any experience with those brands either. I upload a photo of the ones we have for Lucas (new baby) they are just some flip and thirstie covers with indian prefolds and the super cool snappis :winkwink:. I have only One size pocket diapers for my son since we have never had a problem with them but I have heard one size do not fit a newborn till at 10 pounds. I got the prefolds since I was told its easier that way since they poo and pee so much to just take prefold out and wipe of cover ect. 

We have about 32 one size pocket diapers that we will use on Lucas and Dominic since Dominic uses those everyday anyways. They sell onesie extenders on Amazon for sure for not too much money. If I have more than one bulky insert in the diaper I have problem snapping the onesie so I would need to go a size up which then fits like a normal. I have no problem getting his right size pants on him. He wears a lot of rompers and tshirts now so Its really not a problem, but I plan on investing in the onesie extenders. :thumbup:

And dont get too discouraged too quickly, we got really lucky with my son having every diaper we have got fit perfectly and only leaking once or twice due to operator error :winkwink: plus finding the right inserts have worked GREAT for us since my only problem was having to change him every 2 hours with just a little pee cause he is a HEAVY wetter. We have pretty cheap diapers though so the inserts they came with werent the best. My friend bought 44 fuzzibunz (expensive!!) diapers and because they did not fit her newborn she just never used cloth again and I got them for $10 a piece. LOVE fuzzibunz!! I have a pack of newborn disposables just in case the ones we have dont fit him till he gets a little chunkier.
 



Attached Files:







lucaspoo.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## morri

I have bought a couple of preloved nappies so far and looking into prefolds-- not easily to get here though-- they all seem to prefer non fluffy flats.

There is a thread in natural parenting which discusses the point of fitting clothing :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Was just wondering if anyone has heard from BethanChloe recently? X


----------



## booflebump

Fish&Chips said:


> Was just wondering if anyone has heard from BethanChloe recently? X

I have her on twitter :thumbup: She's alright xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

This is what I bought Phoebe today :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120629-WA0003.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG-20120629-WA0004.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## daddiesgift

Had our scan today! Baby is doing well, weighing in at 9 ounces! Doctor had trouble seeing sex since baby had legs crossed under it so he said "I think its a boy, we check next time" :dohh: Im sticking with it being a boy. Here is my bump picture from today 18w5d...loads bigger this time then with my son but Im still weighing 10 pounds less :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







18w5d.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## silver_penny

We do cloth diapers here, but we do prefolds. I love their affordability and their versatility (I've used them from birth to 2 years) And, when you're done with them or they become too raggedy, they work great as burp and dust cloths. I don't know if its associated with cloth diapers or not, but it was so easy to potty train my first, and he was fully potty trained by the time he was 2. I also just started potty training my DS2 three days ago and its going so smoothly. (knock on wood) Yesterday he went all day without an accident, used the potty chair whenever he needed to go. And, for the most part, he stays dry during naps and at night. Looks like I might get a couple months off of washing diapers :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

HOW have you got him potty trained already?! Stephen tells me he needs a wee but I put him on the toilet/potty and he doesn't do it, but will then pee on my floor!


----------



## silver_penny

Last month he had no interest at all in the potty chair, and would actually cry when placed on it. I have them go around the house without any diaper or pants on all day, so he was very aware of when he was peeing and pooping (I've practically followed him around with a cloth diaper to clean up his pee and poop around the house) When he was not interested in the potty chair, I didn't push it, but would tell him that pee/poop doesn't go on the floor, it goes in the potty chair. Both of my kids follow me to the restroom as well, so see me using the toilet. I also use lots of praise when he uses the potty (no treats, I just don't see them as necessary)


----------



## silver_penny

Also, if he starts peeing on the floor, I will tell him no and put him right onto the potty. In the first day, he would half pee on the floor and then finish peeing after I got him on the potty. I also ask him occasionally if he needs to use the potty.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

cute outfits! minnie was my favorite growing up. i will never forget my 4th birthday party.. everything minnie mouse... i cried when i saw the decorations and cake lol its on on video and hilarious!!

think i got my first braxton hicks today. i was walking around a craft store and its also 95 degrees and humid. i went to the car and drank water and now taking it easy. i know they are normal now but still caught me off guard!


----------



## babyfeva

wishful- how do braxton hicks feel?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

mine felt like the lower part of my stomach (belly button line and a few inches below) had gotten really tight and and hard.. like a bad menstrual cramp, but lasts about a minute.. and then lets go. i had two back to back... its not really pain (atleast in my case) more like discomfort.


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi everyone, I had my anomaly rescan yesterday and baby is still not cooperating so I have to go back for a 3rd scan to try and get a view of the spine. Haven't had any braxton hicks yet, I don't think! But feeling movement every day which is nice xx


----------



## booflebump

sharon - as nice as it is to see bubs again, I'm sure you would prefer them to co-operate :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

Its lovely to see bubs! But after 2 scans I'm starting to hope that we can get a good view of the spine to put our minds at ease!! X


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh What a cheeky bubba you have!! What will they do if baby isn't co-operating on the 3rd time? lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Okay, I did the most stupidest thing ever - I googled fetal hole in the heart and so much stuff has come up. Proper freaking out now! Thing is, I always tell people do not google whatever you do and, didn't follow that advice :( 

One comment said that hole in the hearts are more common in downs syndrome babies - what worries me about that is her NT measurement was higher than the boys and my 1 in whatever chance was considerably lower than the last two too :( Urgh Such an idiot!!


----------



## booflebump

Don't panic CK. What was your NT measurement? Babies hearts can often do funny little things and then rectify themselves by the next time they are looked at, so please don't get yourself up over this because chances are she is going to be absolutely perfect next time you see her on scan

Sharon - my wee one wasn't keen on uncurling so they could see the spine/check the skin all the way down his back. I had to get up, covered in jelly and literally jump up and down for 5 minutes to try and get him to move :rofl: Fingers crossed for next time

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

It was 2.6mm (my boys were 1.1mm and 1.2mm). . . she said it was ont he higher end of normal :(


----------



## gaiagirl

'Normal' being the operative word!!!!

Easier said than done, I know, but try not to worry I'm sure everything is all good :):)


----------



## babyfeva

Charlie- try to stay positive and stay off Google. :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

dr google is the devil i swear! i tell everyone else to stay off it but i find myself typing in questions everyday.

i have diagnosed myself with about 20 different diseases and disorders over my lifetime :haha:

it only got worse since being pregnant.. sucks.

here are some :hugs: for you.. try and stay positive.. i know its really, really hard not to worry. i am a HUGE worry-wart myself.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thank you ladies :hugs:

On a positive side, I was thinking about what to get as a new baby presents from Phoebe to the boys and vice versa. I'm stealing an idea someone said on my 2nd tri post and taking them to build a bear. They can make one bear for her, pick out the clothes etc and she'll 'make' one for them each. Then when we bring her home from the hospital we'll give the bears to them :) 

How is everyone's Sunday going?? Hope all of you lovely mummy's are okay :)


----------



## sharonfruit

> ahh What a cheeky bubba you have!! What will they do if baby isn't co-operating on the 3rd time? lol

I really don't know and was wondering this myself. There are posters up in the hospital to say that sometimes they are not able to see baby well due to it being in a funny position or due to the mother being overweight (which I'm not). And the posters say you will be offered 1 rescan, if we can't see after that then you may not be offered another. Seeing as this will be my 2nd rescan, I can't really see them doing another... it's the bottom of the spine that they haven't been able to see. I'll probably find out what sort of abnormalities can be associated with the bottom of the spine and if there is something serious (which I presume there is as they are so adamant to get the measurement) we will probably go privately to get a good view. Although I don't know what they will be able to do at this stage - its getting late for an anomaly scan, but they say its best to know these things.

The build a bear is a lovely idea. My cousin and I made one for my bean a while back :flower:


----------



## skweek35

I'm hoping someone on here can help me out - looking for some ideas for granddad's birthday in a few weeks. 
As this is his first granddaughter I was hoping to get him something a bit special from our Little Speckle. 

I have already ordered a birthday card from funkypigeon. But would like to get him something special from his first granddaughter

Any ideas?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Does he wear cufflinks? If so how about cufflinks with 'Grandad' on?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my husband felt baby for the first time tonight. the look on his face was priceless :)


----------



## daddiesgift

We had a fairly good weekend, my son slept OVER NIGHT for the last three nights YAY!! Still waking up at 530, 630 the latest but its nice to not hear him crying in the night.

Not such a great morning :nope: every Monday I go to gym and weigh myself on my husband breakfast break and last week I gained... 3.1 pounds..IN ONE WEEK!! This is not a good sign at all!! :cry: Im really starting to freak out, the last few weeks I have gained no less then a pound, I feel starving ALL day and though I do eat a few naughty things I feel I ate fairly well last week, I even kept my promise of no candy or soda! :wacko: I know gaining weight is good for baby but in 2nd trimester Im pretty sure 3 pounds a week is a no go. UGH!! So this week Im really watching what I eat and logging it on myfitnesspal and coming up with a plan to go to the gym. They have a little spot for kids, just a baby gate and tv away from a treadmill and eliptical but at this point my son is not going to just sit in there and watch tv he will stand at gate and cry at me the whole time so it has to be when my husband is off work sooo I dont know how this is going to work out :cry:


----------



## booflebump

Sharon - they check to see that the skin has closed over the spinal cord at the base of their back/spina bifida so that's why they are pretty keen to see it to check all is well there!

Monday again ladies - how are we all?

xxx


----------



## morri

daddiesgift. don't wory about weiight. It is all your Baby and water and boobs . so don't worry

Morning boofs. 
I am quite tired today must be the monday mornignsyndrome gah.

I got a new camera , (from my oh as birthday present, he was in china for business at it)

and it is great :D


----------



## booflebump

Wow, great piccie Morri!

Today I'm going to do some maternity bra shopping online, and do some more baby sling research, there is just far too much choice!


----------



## morri

I have got a didymos wrap by the way(used from ebay for only 30&#8364;) :) I may turn it into a ring sling though if I am not getting into the proper wrapping knots :haha:(and they do ringslings too. )


----------



## booflebump

I'm looking at didymos, ellevils, natibabys, neobulles, storchenwieges.....so much choice!


----------



## daddiesgift

morri said:


> daddiesgift. don't wory about weiight. It is all your Baby and water and boobs . so don't worry
> 
> Morning boofs.
> I am quite tired today must be the monday mornignsyndrome gah.
> 
> I got a new camera , (from my oh as birthday present, he was in china for business at it)
> 
> and it is great :D

Thats an awesome photo! 

Id love to think the weight was all boob and water but I doubt it. Id say half is baby, water, boobs and the other half is fat. Thats why I need to watch myself. I will just watch what I eat more and my husband has agreed to watch my son on his breakfast break while I go to the gym for 30 minutes to weight lift, then when my husband gets off work my son and I will walk to his work and he will bring us back since I would be pretty much useless if I walked back. :haha: hopefully that will help some. Not only with weight gain but with giving me some energy.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Only 30 mins until my scan!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

goodluck fishandchips!!


ok i am going to call my dr today but anyone ever experience a burning sensation in their upper back... between shoulder blades. sometimes it feels like its burning.. other times... really cold/burning feeling. nothing in front.. any ideas?? pretty uncomfortable and woke me ffrom a sound sleep..??


----------



## sjbenefield

Hi ladies how is everyone!? :thumbup:

Sharon -i really hope your next scan goes well!! I have to go back next tuesday as well for them to view her spine she prefers to lay side ways it seems so they werent able to see it... which made me nervous but im sure everything is ok :thumbup:

Charlie -very cute outfits! and please dont worry im sure everything is fine like booflebump said :hugs: ...google is a bitter/sweet addiction really my coworker had to tell me to stop using google to self diagnose i think i had a new disease and symptom every week! and it was worse while ttcing!! :dohh:
Oh!!! and for build a bear im not sure if it got mentioned but you can actually get a recording of yours or bubs heartbeat and record it on a build a bear piece to put in the teddy (so i was told) :flower:

Morri/Daddiesgift- if youve been real disciplined in your diet i dont think you have any reason to worry unless your doctor/mw does.... I think my boobs account for any of the weight i have gained!!! :holly: :rofl:

Morri!!!-Gorgeous picture what kind of camera is that?


And now!!!-- My very first baby buy:kiss: (sorry the picture is so big)
https://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j335/sjmolina76/Introducing%20Baby%20Benefield/IMG_0483.jpg


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, daddiesgift - boy do I understand! I've gained 4lbs in 2 weeks!! I seriously can't belive it. I have no idea where it's going?? I started doing squats this morning while brushing my teeth - I think I'll stick with that routine and do cardio when I can muster up the energy when I get home from work. 

As for baby buys - I went a little crazy this weekend. Oopsie :) Here's what I bought for Baby Davis :) This is only half (mom was also visiting over the weekend, so she bought quite a bit for him too). DH says "_NO MORE STRIPES!_" Hehe... I think they're so precious and DH will get over it :haha:

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/b22d37c8.jpg


----------



## booflebump

wishful - I had horrid pain under my right shoulder blade last night, think its a combination of bad sleeping position, ribs expanding and boobs growing!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks booflebump!... i was thinking sleeping position since i dont tend to move around much anymore once i get the pillows in position lol. i was a belly sleeper before this. mines not in one shoulder though... directly in middle. feels like bad acid reflux of heartburn but in my back?? who knows lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful - sounds like DH might need to treat you to a prenatal massage :) Hope the pain subsides and you get some relief!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks mrs!! i should call my dr because they have a lady in office who does prenatal massages and has very low rates! and your clothes are adorable! i love the stripes... and being a new englander i must say i love the lobster one best :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Sjbenefield- I think my doctors are too nice to say anything. they are the friends when you ask "does this make me look fat?" they say "noooo! you like amazing" while cringing :haha: That outfit is too cute!! Girl clothes are so cute! NOT FAIR!! :winkwink:

All of a sudden Im feeling REALLY sick. :nope: not sure why, I feel so exhausted, I have a head ache and I feel like barfing everywhere. Last thing I ate was a bowl of fruit loops with soy milk? so I dont think that made me sick. UGH bed time needs to hurry.


----------



## sjbenefield

Daddiesgift- :rofl: you know what youre right are there no more honest people in the world!!! theyre probably just all afraid of the preggo hormones :haha:... Thank you! it will be november here so im hoping its the right thing for her to wear home since our winters are not "normal" winters usually :dohh: I hope it even fits!! im so nervous that she is going to be a big girl her daddy is 6'1 with football player like shoulders and a big head!! :rofl: 


I hope you feel better!!!... if youve been in the sun alot lately that could have done it?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just back from the 20 week scan. Everything is measuring spot on and baby is doing well so all is good. Despite contrary belief we will be having another boy. Yes apparently this household needs more willies. God help me.

Need time to process the info as I so wanted a girl and this was our last chance. We had a name for a girl picked out and everything but no clue for a boy. It's a relief to know at last though - I can finally start making plans! xx


----------



## sjbenefield

Fish&Chips said:


> Yes apparently this household needs more willies. God help me.
> xx

:rofl:!! ... 


im sorry it wasnt a girl but im glad you have a healthy boy in there :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks hun. My dh just said he likes the name albert. I hope he's joking.


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations on your boy FishandChips - glad all is well in there 

xxx


----------



## sweetdrea

Name?
Andrea

How old are you?
33

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
November 2 nd (from ultrasound)

What # child is this for you?
3

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
Predicted it was a girl but ITS A BOY

Are you finding out the gender?
Already have

How many months were you TTC?
Wasnt really trying but def not preventing. I have never been on BC before and my husband and I were married for 2 years before getting pregnant


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I'm 20 weeks tomorrow and get my next ultrasound/gender scan this Friday! So excited! Can't wait to find out!
I was a little Leary about finding out in case they made a mistake, I've heard it happen to sooooo many ppl but because they're monitoring me more closely I'm getting monthly ultrasounds so I figure they can't be wrong multiple times, by diff techs! So now I'm just excited to find out. I'll be happy either way but kinda hoping for a girl as I already have a stepson. Dh thinks girl, most other ppl r predicting boy.

We shall see....


----------



## wishfulmom2b

13 hours until my scan.. ahhhh


----------



## babyfeva

Fish & Chips- I'm sorry you didnt get your girl, i felt the same exact way. All we can do is be happy that our babies are healthy. :) I can't wait to see my baby boy.


----------



## Winks

Just wanted to pop in and say we had our 20 week scan and all is great. We are having a little boy - very excited to meet him.

Good luck to anyone else up for their scans in the coming weeks.


----------



## daddiesgift

Good luck to all the ones with scans coming up and congrats to all the team :blue: I had a dream last night, so vivid that I gave birth and I got to see what he looks like. Odd enough he looked a lot like me and had red hair like my son! Then I woke up to pee for the 15th time and was hoping to go back to bed and resume that dream but instead I dreamed new baby was kidnapped ect. A really horrible one at that. 

We are really curious to see what he may look like. My son looks just like my husband with my cuteness of course :winkwink: My husband and I are both blondes, being a dirty blonde now and as a kid and my husband having white hair till he was about 18 then it turned darker we were very surprised when our son came out with bright red hair! and its staying since his eyebrows and eye lashes are red too, we are very curious to see what this babies hair color is!


----------



## morri

Welcome sweetdrea. and daddiesgift, We had the same but in reverse- were much more versed into male names and my oh was sure it was a boy :haha: - We have nearly settle sfor a girls name though now :D (as it is a girl)

Any chance your baby is lieing on you bladder at night? :haha: I don't have to get uo at night at all so far . :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sjbenefield - Wow no I didn't know that!? That's such a good idea! 

Fishnchips - Congrats on :blue: - two boys really are lovely! Mine are the best of friends (yes they fight sometimes) but they cuddle and kiss each other, play together, laugh at each other, and have a real bond. Same as my two brothers! :) 

Morri - lovely picture!

Boofle .... is wrapping worth it? Like what are the benefits? My boys are still quite young nad whilst, Stephen tries to walk with us he does get tired, and I REFUSE to buy a triple pram (especially as I can't even push a single/double one properly lol). Therefore, we were looking at babywearing her? Can you just use the ones they sell in the shop like the baby carriers? Sorry really am clueless on this sort of thing lol.

Well, we had a busy day yesterday, MIL had the boys overnight on Sunday night, so me and OH got a lie in until HALF 10!!!! Was lovely :) She took us for lunch and then we went back to hers, and SIL's friend had given her loads of bags of girls clothes for us, so we went through them and picked out some amazing stuff! Which is really handy as a lot of it doesn't even look worn and, it means we don't have to watch our pennies so much :) (Still will shop but not as much!) hehe. Then MIL said she'd babysit at ours for us to go to the music quiz with SIL, but it was cancelled so we went for a thai meal instead. WAS AMAZING! Am quite fussy with food, but this was gorgeous. 

Also .... when are we supposed to pay attention to fetal movements? She's been quiet hte last couple of days - even after a spicy red curry :haha:

What are everyone's plans for today?


----------



## CharlieKeys

p.s. Sjbenefield, that is such a cute outfit!! :) Love it!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i think you start counting at 28 weeks +. this week one day my bub was real quiet then the next day he moved allll dayy. i think at this point they have more room too so they could be moving technically but we might not feel it as much. thats why they suggest 28 weeks because there is less room :)


----------



## colsy

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks hun. My dh just said he likes the name albert. I hope he's joking.

My OH also likes Albert. I like what it shortens to - Albie or Bertie.


----------



## booflebump

Charlie - I'm just getting in to the babywearing thing, but to me it makes sense with regards to being able to do stuff around the house with a newborn (especially if you have children already - you can tank after them, and little one is protected from overzealous sibling love/the odd whack) and for breastfeeding as well, both in the house and out and about. It's also meant to be be good for spine development and prevention of 'flat head', as well as general bonding and babies are meant to be generally contenter. There is a huge range of different wraps and slings - some suitable from birth, some that are better for bigger babies. 

For this little one, I'm getting a lend of a Moby wrap from one of the girls on here (stretchy wrap that is good for newborns), and I have ordered a woven wrap (there are a huge amount of brands, but the best ones seems to be didymos, natibaby, neobulle, storchenwiege, ellevill, and oscha) that can be used from birth to toddlerhood. I'm probably also going to get a ring sling for breastfeeding with which seems to be the easiest one to do this in. The baby carriers that you will see in shops like Baby Bjorns are often forward facing, and have been shown to put a lot of strain on baby's pelvis/hips which aren't advisable. 

There is so much choice - and the wraps/slings come in beautiful colours and patterns, so it's hard to decide :rofl: 

I don't think we are meant to really pay attention to fetal movements till 24 weeks, and then be keeping an eye on regular movements from about 27 weeks. My wee man was a bit quiet over the weekend, but had a very kicky day yesterday :haha: They are still small at this point, so it's nothing to worry about :hugs:

xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

I dont think this baby just lays on my bladder, he dances on it, kicks it, cuddles it! I pee ALL day long. I say at least twice an hour during the day and at least 4 times during the night. I blame half of that on me drinking more water and the other half on the baby. At our scan Friday doctor asked me if I have to go a lot so I guess he could see why I may need to :haha: I feel him kick my bladder and my cervix a lot. 

Went to the gym this morning and it was actually really nice! One other person there and all the windows were open so there was a nice breeze. You can tell I have not gone in a few months but over all I did pretty well! Came home and my son had a big purple knot on his head :nope: Leave him alone for an hour with dad and come back and he is bruised! My husband said he thinks he fell off the baby gate, you guys have so much to look forward too :winkwink: He is a climber and now he has learned if he climbs up the baby gate he can get to the other side :wacko: About to head to a play group for my son. Once a month we do a potluck type thing so thank goodness I did go to the gym, everyone always brings desserts..my weakness :haha:


----------



## booflebump

Well done on getting to the gym, but booo to your wee dude's bruised head :( Glad he is alright though 

xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my scan went well. was measuring a bit behind, which i needs to be looked at closer.. i have a medical disorder that could be affecting it. nothing bad though!!

funny enough his legs measured 3 weeks ahead haha


----------



## booflebump

Long legged bubs then wishful? :haha: Glad all is ok, even if you do need double checked xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Team Pink for me :) having a rescan on Sunday as the gender scan I had with Babybond @ 16 weeks was rubbish and the sonographer really rushed through it and forgot to give me my 4D session :wacko: so hopefully she'll still be a girl by then :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yes long legs here!! i am under 5ft so it was funny to me. he was in the 95% for leg length haha.. my husband is 6'3" so looks like baby is going to take after daddy! they were stretched wayy over his head. no wonder i feel him kick constantly :)


----------



## daddiesgift

:happydance: Happy Independence Day to all of you in America!:happydance: Wish we were there to celebrate but there is always next year :thumbup: Since we live on a military base today they are having a little celebration and fireworks so that will be nice. Though it does not get dark till after 10pm so lets hope we are all awake to see that :haha:

My husband worked 24 hours yesterday so he is sleeping in today. I completed the 5k this morning! :happydance: Pretty sure Im dead right now as I type this :haha: VERY proud of myself for completing the whole thing since they made it ALL up hill!! :nope: There was some times I just wanted to quit but I did it!Sore from yesterdays work out and pushing my son in the stroller. He did good as well I use to not have a problem but this is only the 2nd one Ive done this pregnancy. Now to sit here and try not to move as long as possible so I can celebrate later :winkwink:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on your race! what an accomplishment! and to think i was proud of myself for eating a salad with my pizza at dinner :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

That's funny, my little guy was measuring a few days behind (their dates were wrong) but with long legs too!


----------



## Fish&Chips

wishfulmom2b said:


> congrats on your race! what an accomplishment! and to think i was proud of myself for eating a salad with my pizza at dinner :haha:

LOL, me too!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks boofle for that info! :)

yaaaaay to Team :pink: ttc!! :)

Wishful - wow a long legged baby!!! He'll catch up eventually :)


----------



## daddiesgift

wishfulmom2b said:


> congrats on your race! what an accomplishment! and to think i was proud of myself for eating a salad with my pizza at dinner :haha:

Thanks! and I probably wouldnt have to work out if I could choose salad over pizza :haha: I ate too much watermelon tonight and baby is kicking like crazy and I feel like barfing but it was soo good! My husband entered our son in a watermelon eating contest, yes our 10 month old :rofl: and since he only ate one rind they gave us the rest.. five pounds worth of watermelon:wacko: My whole body is sore Im worried Im going to wake up paralyzed! Walking around the festivities today in the heat was not so smart, I think tomorrow is lay on the couch all day day. If my son cooperates :winkwink:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

My version of a workout at this time is getting off of the couch, or going grocery shopping, or just switching sides in the middle of the night. Hahaha


----------



## wishfulmom2b

carrying around 3 babies at once IS A WORKOUT!

ok girls i need your help!
i am having EXTREME dry mouth. i am having trouble eating and sometimes talking. i am NOT dehydrated. i know if u go to the drs they are going to tell me to drink but honestly if i drank anymore i would float away.. any other ideas? i know GD, but anything else?? it is getting bad and really taking its toll :(


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Wishful- I've got the same thing going on. I'm not as bad tho, at night I keep a bottle of water by my bed cause when I wake up to pee i really notice dry mouth, and I find the more I'm talking at work(and I work with kids so that's a lot all day) as the day goes on my throat gets dry and scratchy.
Sorry I can't be much help I don't do anything else other than drink lots of water and just deal with it.


I get my 20week scan tomorrow! I'm so excited! I'm hoping bean cooperates to see the gender and that the tech tells us (around here they technically aren't supposed to and you have to go back to your doc or call your doc to be told, but the nice ones just tell u!) ..just had to share my excitement!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks, i think i have oral thrush actually.

good luck hope they tell you the gender!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishful a pregnant friend of mine swears that diet coke is the only way to stop her mouth drying out ???


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha i will try diet coke... that is funny.. wonder what it is that solves it?!


----------



## booflebump

23 week bumpy 

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNzA2LTAxMDY1LmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## daddiesgift

Wishful- Maybe try chewing gum? That always makes me drool :)

Boofle- nice bump! I have been feeling huge lately, seems this baby sticks out a lot further..lets hope its baby anyways! 


Nothing going on here, weird vivid dreams, feeling sore a lot and feeling very heavy down below. Feel baby kick everyday but havent been able to have husband feel or see yet. 

Got some good news about moving, we officially have our address at our new house!! YAY!! Problem is I have to be in Arizona, USA to sign for it July 13th and..its July 6th and Im still in Germany :nope: so if we dont get orders soon looks like we will be losing the house, husband was told we should have them by Monday night if not to come ask again. I will be leaving soon with our son and he will be staying to get things done. Sad to think of my son being with out him :cry: I know it wont be for long but he came home from Afghanistan when our son was almost 4 months old and it took a while for my son to get use to him, now he gets SO excited when daddy walks in the room and cries and tries to follow him when he goes to work. I hope he does not "forget" about him and get clingy to me again. I guess only time will tell!


----------



## sjbenefield

Wishful - i dont know if you have it there but there is a product called Biotene for dry mouth in the mouthwash aisle i believe (just saw a commercial for it) check out if its safe for pregnancy but that should help you out :thumbup:


----------



## skweek35

Daddiesgift - that is wonderful news that you have a house and really exciting to hear you are moving soon! Such a pity your OH cant come with you immediately. But before you know it he will be there. 

Boffle - Lovely bump!! 

Lilbean - Really hope you get a lovely lady who is prepared to tell you straight away! 

My bump has well and truely popped out over the past 2 weeks!! It has really exploded so much that some are even asking if I'm having twins!! Help. Seeing the MW on Tuesday afternoon so will chat to her about bump size.


----------



## sjbenefield

You know one of the perks of pregnancy for me has been my longer stronger faster growing nails...Anyone else have that perk...


Well does any one else get utterly TICKED OFF when one of your nails breaks!:sad2:

Lovely bump boofle!:flower:


----------



## daddiesgift

I like that my hair is growing so fast! Im trying to grow it out to its natural color so the quicker it grows the faster I can cut off the weird color it is at the bottom and go back to looking like a normal human being :winkwink: Since having my son I never leave my nails long but I do have to cut them a lot more now, weird thing seems my toe nails have just stopped growing :wacko: 

We got our orders today!! whoooo hooo should know Monday when I will be flying back to America but looks like it will be around the 13th..ekkkkkk


----------



## skweek35

Yup love that my nails and hair are growing beautifully! So looking forward to getting my hair done tomorrow morning! So need it too. 

If my nails break I call my nail lady! heehee


----------



## morri

I don't like it that the nails grows faster- I keep mine short and they need to be cut more often. was worst in may though


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mine never grew with teh boys ... then this afternoon I was like OOOh my nails need cutting!? They NEVER need cutting :haha:

Lovely bump boofle! :)


----------



## sjbenefield

Lol ladies! My nails have always been weak donuts lovely to have them growing it's just so frustrating to have em brake :dohh:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Well I'm back from my ultrasound nd utterly dissapointed....got a guy, knew as soon as I saw him he wouldn't tell me....then on our disc of 4 pics (that u h ave to pay $12 for) we didn't get even 1 nice cute pic, they all suck! And we saw he had way better pics on the screen saved! Super sucks! Now I have to wait till Monday to hear from my doc what the gender is.
When I go back in 4 weeks for my next ultrasound I'm going to complain about the crappy pics and see about getting better ones. I see now why they have a "no reimbursement" on the cd clause! Because of the stupid techs who work there!

Ok rant over haha

On the bright side bean looks all healthy, with all the right parts so that's good!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

that stinks! my lady made sure to print out some nice pictures! geez i get that they look at babies everyday but this is the biggest thing in our lives!

thanks for the suggestions people.. picked up some biotene and it helps... dr isnt thinking GD yet just plain old pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wooooo hoooo my ticker moved up one!!! :) :) 

That's so sad they didn't give you nice pictures :( As women carrying children, we look forward to getting our 'first' pictures etc of our baby! :(


----------



## booflebump

That's rubbish about your scan pics, especially when you could see that there was better ones to be had!

Busy day here - ended up ordering our nursery furniture (cot/converts to toddler bed, dresser and wardrobe) :dance: Still need to get our co-sleeping cot for in our room, but going to order that once I'm on maternity leave :thumbup:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

boofle-look at you getting all prepared!
i cant wait to find out on monday the gender so we can start shopping! we may go look this weekend at some things though.

here's the best scan pic of the bunch, its not totally horrible, just frustrating knowing there were WAY better amazingly cute pics we didnt get :( and the other three totally suck! at least this one you can tell it's a baby ive got in there and not a blob! haha

there was even a super cute moment during the scan bean wasnt moving to cooperate to look at his/her face so the tech pressed and wiggled my tummy and bean rolled over and shook his/her head like "excuse me im napping here!"...haha funny that was hard to get to move during the scan cause the whole time in the waiting room was dancing around in there playing the bongos on my insides!
 



Attached Files:







20week3day scan.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think that may be a little boy ... but I'm useless at guessing gender correctly :haha:

I have just been soooo bad!! :( It's Henry's first birthday soon, so just ordered him some presents, then ordered some girls clothes of ebay and now just won a new double pram (I hate my iCandy Pear with a passion), so want a side by side one and this one is a three wheeler and I found what buggy board fits on there for Stephen! :) My OH is going to go mad when he gets home from work :haha:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I shall live vicariously through your shopping then! Haha
I've been trying to hold off because we have a lot of hand me downs that are in great shape from my 2 yr old stepson, and some big things like crib, baby bjorn, etc 
But still in need of a new stroller.
And my mom will be having a baby shower for me so I don't want to buy things I'll receive as a gift later....it's really hard to wait though!! (I live in Canada, showers r common)


Oh thinks he saw dangly bits at one point during the scan too! Up till now he's thought girl though. I've Had no idea this whole time, no inclinations.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I thought i saw a winky in the picture but can't be 100% sure. 

ahh see baby showers are starting to get popular here .. but not so much! What sort of gifts do people bring?


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Anything and everything.
Typically you register at a store or two (we will be at two stores, I'm a bargain hunter so I plan to find the stuff I want at the cheapest price and then register there, we have two big local stores one has everything it seems and the other is cheaper)
So you register for things you need/want, anything from diapers to cribs(if you're so inclined) 
If you don't have a lot you register for, or don't register, typically ppl get you diapers, clothes or toys (in my experience). 
Last shower I attended (was actually for my 3 cousins) I got them baby bathtubs. 

It's more common for first time babies, although I've heard ppl are starting to do them for following babies. 
It also used to be a "ladies only" thing but now I've heard lots of ppl are doing unisex showers.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lilbean my pics were rubbish too but it makes it easier that this isn't our first. I have to say though that the pic you posted is so cute :hugs: x


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Thnks:)


----------



## booflebump

Can I add dates for appointments please? 10th July for midwife, and 14th August for 4d scan 

xxx


----------



## skweek35

Yes me too please - seeing the MW on Tuesday 10th July at 3:15pm 
Will most likely book the next appointment at that appoinment.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh an me! Baby's heart scan on the 12th July, 24 week midwife appt on the 17th July :) Thaaaaaank you :)


----------



## Soulshaken

WOW so I'm just catching up ladies we had a HUGE storm here that knocked our power out for 6 days (and we have a well, so no water either) so we actually had to leave and stay with my parents at their lakehouse where they had power and I was driving 1 and a half hours to work each day and working 12 hours... talk about TIRED. 

We are all safe and sound (and in air conditioning) again Hallelujah!!! 

Hope everyone and their babies are doing well! With all that was going on, it was me and my DH's 3 year anniversary today and guess what... we BOTH forgot! haha oh my goodness how sad is that. Oh well we will celebrate next weekend when i'm off <3 That's love I guess <3


----------



## maria21

i really need help i had my period on janaruy 2012 for 5 days from the 25-29 am due on 25 0f october 2012 when did i ouvulate or consive i have a 28 day cirle i want to know did i get preganat at the end of janarury or feb or 14 days before jan please help


----------



## maria21

i really need help i had my period on janaruy 2012 for 5 days from the 25-29 am due on 25 0f october 2012 when did i ouvulate or consive i have a 28 day cirle i want to know did i get preganat at the end of janarury or feb or 14 days before jan please help :wacko:


----------



## babyfeva

Happy Anniversary soulshaken! That's so funny you both forgot. 

We registered at Babies R Us yesterday and all i can say is that it was overwhelming. We didn't even know where to start. It was crazy. I remember standing in front of the bottles wondering which do i choose? I called a friend and she started talking about different sized nipples for different stages and flow... etc. I was like huh? It took us 3 hours! I was dead tired by the end. I might register at Target but take my sister. She has a daughter and will probably help me out. I don't know how first time moms do this!


----------



## morri

I havent heard too much good of the US powerlines. They fall to pieces as soon as a storm hists them :haha: We have a lot of power lines underground. The high power lines that go through the country to the switches are at least on stable masts, that all look like mini eiffel towers :haha: they need some serious wind to get damaged :D


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i lose power at least once a week for no apparent reason.. like we lose when there is a storm (once for 10 days in the dead of winter this yr) but also on a random sunny tuesday. its ridiculous!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

maria21 said:


> i really need help i had my period on janaruy 2012 for 5 days from the 25-29 am due on 25 0f october 2012 when did i ouvulate or consive i have a 28 day cirle i want to know did i get preganat at the end of janarury or feb or 14 days before jan please help

Ot depends on so much but it sounds like mid to late February.


----------



## daddiesgift

My next scan was the 17th but its now the 12th..the last one Ill ever get here at my doctor :cry: SO SAD! I saw them for fertility help, with my sons pregnancy, birth and now this pregnancy Ill be sad to leave them and I know that its going to be hard for new place to compare! 

Looks like im flying back to America for good this Friday!! :hi: My husband will be staying in Germany till The 1st of August to get everything done here ect so it will be a sad time for my son but a nice break from having to cook, clean and get dressed everyday :haha: I told my husband Ill miss him for sure but If I want to eat some wacko pregnancy dinner then im going to do it instead of worrying what he will eat! I just hope he doesnt go crazy while Im gone or not get stuff done. But I have faith in him :winkwink:

Did I mention this is a TWELVE hour flight, with a ten month old :dohh: Im not sure how Im going to make it, I hate flying long distances plus he is SO active sitting in a seat the whole time is out..will I be that lady with the screaming baby?? Lets pray not!! Plus being pregnant it already kills me to sit too long and I can not sleep on flights so Im going to be in a great mood once we get there


----------



## ashleywalton

daddiesgift said:


> My next scan was the 17th but its now the 12th..the last one Ill ever get here at my doctor :cry: SO SAD! I saw them for fertility help, with my sons pregnancy, birth and now this pregnancy Ill be sad to leave them and I know that its going to be hard for new place to compare!
> 
> Looks like im flying back to America for good this Friday!! :hi: My husband will be staying in Germany till The 1st of August to get everything done here ect so it will be a sad time for my son but a nice break from having to cook, clean and get dressed everyday :haha: I told my husband Ill miss him for sure but If I want to eat some wacko pregnancy dinner then im going to do it instead of worrying what he will eat! I just hope he doesnt go crazy while Im gone or not get stuff done. But I have faith in him :winkwink:
> 
> Did I mention this is a TWELVE hour flight, with a ten month old :dohh: Im not sure how Im going to make it, I hate flying long distances plus he is SO active sitting in a seat the whole time is out..will I be that lady with the screaming baby?? Lets pray not!! Plus being pregnant it already kills me to sit too long and I can not sleep on flights so Im going to be in a great mood once we get there

Good luck with the flight! :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

hey ladies:) Today is the day!!!20 week scan!!! just 3 hours away and I am slightly nervous. With my first two kiddos, my 20 weeks scans ended up with stressful results. Mostly though I am excited to find out if i will be have a baby boy or another beautiful baby girl. I'll update when I get home!!


----------



## bugaboobaby

Maria- My first daughter was due october 25th 2008. I conceived between the 27th of Jan and the 3rd of Feb. There are calculators you can use online to try and pinpoint the day. When did you get your bfp?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

cant wait to hear the news... good luck at ur scan!!!!!


----------



## bugaboobaby

Im team :pink: !!! thrid baby girl for me:) cant wait to pick out a name!!


----------



## janna

Congrats on your 3rd girl, bugaboobaby!
As for me, had my ultrasound last Friday... Still team :yellow:
Got the results today at my midwife appt. all measurements for baby are normal!
I do have marginal placenta previa (3mm or 0.3cm from cervix), but it will likely move up and out of the way in time for delivery. I had a low lying placenta with my first pregnancy too, but it was 20mm away at 20 weeks, so not quite as close.


----------



## lilbeanhoping

We've got a :blue: bump! :happydance:
We're super excited!
Will admit was tiny bit disappointed because I have a stepson already and was hoping for a little girl around here, but oh well baby looks healthy so all that matters! 

:cloud9:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Oh and baby was measuring 21weeks 1day, a bit ahead but they'll grow at different rates so I'm not putting much stock into it!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

havent felt movement really in the last two days. not normal for bub he i usually a kicking machine. i went on my back, drank some diet coke.. poked around and did feel one movement but thats it. called dr for something else and mentioned it and she said it was too early to count kicks. i get that but its weird.

i know i am just hormonal but i cried to my hubby about it earlier... being a mommy is stressful!


----------



## bugaboobaby

wishful. Both my older girls did that to me throughout my pregnancies witht hem. All the way up until delivery. They would be super active for days and days, then BAM! nothing for a day or two. scared me silly. I learned their habits though an realized they had a pattern. Im sure everything is ok. Sometimes baby will turn towards your back and you wont feel the kicks. Try not tp stress too much:flower::flower:


----------



## morri

It is true, You can only do that reliably (counting kicks) from about 28 weeks on or so. before it just has way too much space to just hide in a dark corner :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks ladies! i wasnt mad at the dr or anything its just me being paranoid. hope he gives me some good kicks soon so i can relax :) if he only knew i bet he would cooperate :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

The boys (and this baby) used to have quiet days too! Scared the crap out of me but, then they'd start kicking away again :) There is stll plenty of room for them to hide AND if you are busy during the day sometimes you will miss/forget about a movement :)

Well done for you :pink: and :blue:bumps ladies :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah i still dont feel him much when walking around etc. i need to be sitting or laying down but i did a lot of that the past two days :haha:

im sure he is just in a different position or sleepy :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Wishful that has happened to me so many times in the past three weeks! Seriously my little guy is either lazy or very chill because he doesn't move NEARLY as much as it seems like everyone elses babies do!

I definitely have days where he is going nuts and then sometimes a few days in a row that I feel NOTHING like, for hours and hours. I've used the Doppler once or twice actually on those days to check on him that's how quiet he was!

Maybe try fruit juice (diet coke doesn't have any sugar ;)) and laying on your left side? Often works for me!


----------



## Mrs.326

bugaboobaby said:


> Im team :pink: !!! thrid baby girl for me:) cant wait to pick out a name!!




lilbeanhoping said:


> We've got a :blue: bump! :happydance:
> We're super excited!

Congratulations to you both on your :pink: and :blue: bumps! :) 

I had my 20 week scan yesterday... Everything looks perfect! :) He is measuring a little ahead, but nothing crazy (I was 19+5 yesterday and all the measurements were 20+1). He was all over the place - the tech had to chase him around to get all of the measurements, but she finally got everything... and he's still a boy! :happydance:


----------



## bugaboobaby

So funny. Thats how my little babe was during our scan. wouldnt sit still for the tech at all. Took about almost an hour for her to get everything!! Cute little bugger:winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

I dont usually feeling much movement during the school day, But today I felt 2 definite kicks. Just sitting here now I'm feeling so much movement! Loving it! 

Just back from the midwife and all is well with baba. Urine sample was good. So seeing MW in 4 weeks (7 August).


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks ladies! i know diet coke has no sugar but heard the bubbles might wake up bub?! i'm not a big juice fan but i'll give it a try.

finally have a midwife appointment this thursday, feels like forever since the last one. really only 5 weeks but times been going slow now since i know the sex... had scan etc... 

anyone else feel like time is moving a bit slower now?


----------



## Mrs.326

Gosh no! Quite the opposite! I guess I'm in the planning phase so it feels like time is literally speeding by for me. I _just_ found out the sex at 16 weeks and here I am at 20 weeks already?!? I'm sure it'll slow down for me again when I'm waiting for him to make his arrival :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's slowed down for me now ... I'm in that 2nd tri - 3rd tri limbo where 2nd tri doesn't seem to apply anymore (i.e. no more waiting for 20 week scans) but 3rd tri is all labour related and I'm (hopefully) ages away from that! lol


----------



## skweek35

I've hit a seriously frustrating point. What to do with the nursery?? 
As I know I'm having a girl I would love to have a girly theme but not keen on having a pale pink colour in her nursery! 
I'm really struggling to find a bright girly theme for the nursery that I can get in the UK! 
Any ideas ladies?


----------



## CharlieKeys

urm lemon yellows .. winnie the pooh? 

My friend did the Hungary Caterpillar in her little girl's room.... urm I'm not sure - until we move out into a 3 bed place next May, this little madam is in with us lol


----------



## booflebump

Evening lovelies

Midwife went fine for me today - bubs measuring spot on and all good bp/urine wise with me. Next appointment on 7th August

xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

Skweek - I have seen really sweet owl themed rooms with some green/pink/brown that were lovely for girls. I also just like color schemes and not 'themes' per se...soft grey and purple look awesome together, so does soft grey with pink highlights?

It's a tough choice!


----------



## sjbenefield

It really does feel like gas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

Sorry girls i just had to share this shocking revelation :blush:

You remember when you thought you first started feeling baby move and you kept asking everyone what it felt like to them... and 90% of them said GAS!
And we never quite understood what they meant.

WELL now i do! :dohh: LOL

The stronger movements really do feel like gas moving around in your tummy. there really is no better way to describe it lol the only difference between gas and baby is .............. (No sound or smell) :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

lol yep thats my moment for the day

and Congrats on everyones updates :flower:


----------



## sjbenefield

Skweek- here's my theme im crocheting a baby blanket, which doesnt look to great right now but is really looking better the bigger it gets, to match :winkwink:.... if i cant get that bed set its ok, im just really set on the purple/green colors .. i dont like pink :dohh: lol and so help me neither will my little girl :blush::haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0492.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 3









Capture2.JPG
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 2









Capture3.JPG
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CharlieKeys

:rofl: you crack me up!! but yes at first it does feel like gas :haha:


----------



## sjbenefield

CharlieKeys said:


> :rofl: you crack me up!! but yes at first it does feel like gas :haha:

:blush: :haha: Well even at first i didnt get it, it just felt like funky muscle crazyness happening and now the last week or so im like bracing myself everytime she moves cause im not sure whats gonna happen! am i gonna feel a nice little jab or blow the roof of the place :dohh: :rofl:

and really is nice to feel her moving so much and know its her :cloud9:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Phoebe is still a really low mover, so Iget constant jabs to the bladder/cervix (owww!) I've nearly wet myself loads because she kicks my bladder really hard! My boys were more movers than kickers, they would constantly push out to my right side and stick their bum out there .. that was a werid feeling but nice :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

heres my completed mobile i made for baby :) my cat loves it lol
 



Attached Files:







mobile.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3









nug.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyfeva

Great news boofle!


----------



## daddiesgift

Taking a little break from cleaning and packing :wacko: Tomorrow is my last scan with my doctor..hope baby is cooperative since Im not sure when I will see him again! 

We are doing a forest theme in our nursery. The picture is just the lamp and curtain, we already have all the bedding, crib, and mobile. Just have to buy the wall decorations!

Hope everyone is doing well! Flying out Friday to our new adventures :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







lroom.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## morri

I mostly feel kicks to the lower right. :haha: I don't have the feeling that time is going slow, I am 22 weeks today and I still haven't arranged antenatal classes, I should do so soon :haha: (and I have to organise the midwife for the 8 weeks after birth too)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great news on the pink and blue bump!

A bit late but here are some photos from our scan last week. Like I mentioned they're pretty rubbish really which is a shame as we only had one rubbish one at 12 weeks. My first boy's scans were amazing in comparison.

Still it proves he's definitely in there!
 



Attached Files:







20 Weeks b.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 1eighty

UPDATE: 99% team blue, EDD moved to 16th Nov based on the fact that this little dude is gonna be a big'un!


----------



## sjbenefield

JUST realized i never did the questionaire thingy :blush: oopsy so here it goes

Name(just first)? Samantha 
How old are you? 22
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? November 14th 2012
What # child is this for you? FIRST
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? GIRL
Are you finding out the gender? YEP
How many months were you TTC? 3/4 months maybe


----------



## CharlieKeys

lovely pics fish&chips! :)


----------



## booflebump

Morning ladies 

23+6 bumpy

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwNzEyLTAxMDcxLmpwZw-1.jpg

Can't believe I'm going to be 24 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## morri

wow looks small still. (even with your back arch ) I have the feeling I look like a month in advance but then I am also short (163 cm)

okay this is mine (for short time only ;) 
View attachment 438265

I am 22 +1 The miss seems to like it it up higher :haha:


----------



## booflebump

Thanks morri. Bump is measuring spot on, so he must have just been having a small morning :rofl: I'm 168cms so a wee bit taller

xxx


----------



## morri

I feel like I am big already- my brother who i saw at his birthday(7/7) also wondered that only november is my edd :haha:

and shriek- I discovered new stretchmarks on the side . nooo(luckily one can't see my old puberty stretchmarks on there :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Nice photos ladies! Boofle I think you look just right and also we are carrying our boys the same way! 

Wore some of my pre-pregnancy lingerie last night...which was interesting! Lol Snapped a photo of the bump in it but can't upload from my phone.

We are really getting there! I feel MUCH bigger this past week or two and feel baby several times every day with no exceptions! Ive even seen my belly move a few times when he kicks!

We got our crib yesterday, and an organic ergo. A friend of mine is moving to Switzerland and sold us the crib, mattress and ergo for $200! Now we are working on a change table/dresser and a glider chair. Might buy those new, we will see!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Spoiler
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/Wedding/triplets/f67cc459.jpg

Triplets at twenty weeks. Oy!!


----------



## Mrs.326

lovely bumps, ladies!! Especially yours WTB... WOW :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

Belly at 17 weeks 3 days




and the above two today at 21 weeks:thumbup:

Ignore the stretch marks. Left over and becoming noticeable again from my growing belly. I feel HUGE! Though, since this is my third baby, I guess I should have expected to get big faster:) I am also a bag of nerves this morning. I am waiting for my midwife to call with the results of my ultrasound. I had it monday, but since their office isn't set up for those kind of scans, a radiologist at the office we have them done at reviews the results then sends a report. Since my last two pregnancies had complications found at my 20 week scans, I am just so nervous they found something, and so hopeful that they didn't! wish me luck!!!

We also decided on a first name for baby girl!! 

She will be Willow!:flower: so excited!


----------



## daddiesgift

Had our last scan at usual doctors office today :nope: but baby is doing very well, measuring right on time and 100% boy :haha: the last two times they looked I wasnt convinced but this time I was for sure! He was very cooperative unlike the past and we were able to see his face, hands, legs, feet, fingers. He kept sticking one finger out and poking, I will upload the scan photos and bump photos when I get the chance. 

In the hotel in Frankfurt tonight, waiting for my flight back to the good ol' USA tomorrow. Im so nervous and excited Im not sure I will be able to sleep! Im so terrified of flying long distances its not funny, Im usually drugged and still freak and cant sleep on the plane. This time Im pregnant with my son alone so I feel I could barf and hyperventilate right now!! Im so scared my son wont behave, he can not sit still long at all. We only live less than 2 hours from here and half way he melted down and kept trying to wiggle out of his car seat. 10 hours straight, 3 hour lay over then another 2 hours on a plane..:wacko: I just have a really bad feeling about this!!


----------



## babyfeva

Lovely bump!


----------



## Soulshaken

LOVE The name bugaboo! And all the bump pics!! 

I've just come off working 36 hours in three days and i'm pooped BUT now I have a 6 day stretch off and i'm so excited!! :happydance:
Hoping to get working on this little one's nursery finally! 
Here's my 22 week bump a little while ago.. however I feel MUCH MUCH bigger than this... it's strange?
 



Attached Files:







month 6 a.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyfeva

Daddiesgift- you will be fine sweetie. Have a safe flight back to the states. :)


----------



## babyfeva

Bugaboo- everything will be great with the ultrasound. Beautiful name by the way.


----------



## bugaboobaby

Got my call! Everything looks perfect. I have to have another scan in 6 weeks to check growth because she is measuring a week ahead of their original dates.( she is measuring right on my LMP dates though) So relieved and thankful:)


----------



## booflebump

Good luck with your journey daddiesgift :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Lovely bumps ladies! :)

Hope you have an easy flight Daddiesgift! Good luck! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs.326

That's GREAT news, Bugaboo!! :)

Good luck tomorrow, daddiesgift! Hope you have a smooth flight with your little one.


----------



## CharlieKeys

So we had our scan today, the consultant looked at her heart for ages and ages, but the little madam had he back to my front so she kept having to try and move her. She's also breech at the moment. She even showed us her 'footprint' and she ahs BIG feet. 

Anyways, there is no evidence to her having a hole in the heart, if she has one it's so tiny that the consultant can't see it. 

The consultant wrote this: 

"The fetal heart appears normal in structure and well connected. The ventricular septum appears intact. There appears to be an echogenic spot ont he ventricular septum measuring 2mm in size. I have referred her to tertiary centre for a second opinion" 

Basically there is a bright spot on her septum. Now I am reading a published article on these spots and apparently they are very very common in downs syndrome babies. She even kept asking me what my downs syndrome results were and kept mentioning if any of us had diabetes :-/ We have a scan on Monday at Kings college hospital with a fetal cardiologist. 

Now I always panicked about downs syndrome with her because her NT was a lot higher than the boys and my 1 in such and such a chance was a lot lower (still low risk but lower) than the boys. . . I know I shouldn't be googling and I shouldn't be so negative if she does have it - but is it too late to request a test?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Daddiesgift do you have lots of things to entertain him with? My son loves Finding Nemo so if I had to do a long journey I would get it on an ipad or something - or even just a book. He also likes stickers and although the plane may end up looking mighty pretty I think it's something they would have to put up with for my sanity! I hope it goes well. Have a safe journey and speak to you when you are back 'home'. :) xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Charlie, I think the latest they can do is 20 weeks but double check with your MW. The chances are everything is ok - did it say how common the spot is on babies without DS? x


----------



## CharlieKeys

No it hasn't mentioned that yet, it's just horrible reading. Not only do we have to have this scan on Monday (which is 4D apparently?), we then have to keep having scans until she's born whether they find what the spot is or not. Someone asked me if it was cancer ... WTF - I'm freaking out enough as it is and someone mentions cancer :( 

Sorry to bring a downer on the group.


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Charlie. I am sorry to hear that. I agree that the chances are everything is just fine with little Phoebe. I'll keep you guys in my thoughts, please keep us updated!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yikes why would anyone say that to you?! I had a look online myself to see if I could find anything to help. It does say that the chances are strongly in your favour if that's any help? I can understand why you are worried but hopefully in a few weeks the spot will disappear and the threat will have gone. Will keep everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

charlie you are in my thoughts :hugs: i know they tell you not to google but i know i would be too... hope everything turns out okay.. just now you can always vent here as much as you want!!

met my dr today. i was seeing a midwife but they wanted me to see a dr from now on. she seemed really nice! next ultasound is september 4th


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ps. heres a bump update. not my best picture but whatever lol
 



Attached Files:







21weeks.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :hugs: CK. Your nt was 2.6 wasn't it - which is still within normal. I hope this next scan can put your mind at rest a little :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks ladies - was a bit blah yesterday, but today after a decent sleep I'm being much more positive. Even if she has got something wrong we'll deal with it because she's our daughter and I know I love her already. :hugs:

Lovely bump wishful :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's such a lovely post. xx :hugs: xx


----------



## morri

Have a good flight back daddiesgift :)


----------



## Mrs.326

You look great, Wishful :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

CHARLIE- my first daughter had a fairly big hole in her heart, and my midwife put me through the ringer with tests and specialists. by 32 weeks, they repeated the scan and it was gone! very common actually. my daughter is now going on 4 and healthy with no signs of any other heart or health issues. try to keep positive and not stress. i know its easier said then done, but im sure baby will be just fine:)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh what a positive post bugaboo! 

another gross heat wave here... air quality alert so i'll be in doors in my AC, no need to risk it. maybe i'll get my walks in after sunset! i must say i am ready for fall!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thank you bugaboo - hopefully this spot will be less noticeable on Monday :)

My OH said if they were that worried we would have been seen on Friday not made to wait until Monday.


----------



## Dee_Kat

Hey everybody! My name is Diana and I'm due on Nov 14th with my first baby, a little boy :)

Charlie, I hope your tests come out normal! My baby is having the fluid in the kidneys or whatever it is >_< didn't really understand it, apparently it CAN signify a health problem (including down's syndrome) but it usually goes away. I go to a bigger hospital with a better ultrasound on the 27th and they want to keep an eye on it, because my doctor said even though there's no reason to worry, he'd rather I had peace of mind. Maybe that's why they want to do the tests for you?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hii Diana :) 

Aww hopefully your little boy is okay too :) I'm sure you're right its just precautionary ... still doesn't stop us expectant mummies worrying lol


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: Diana :hugs:

Morning lovelies - how are we all?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Doing alright, boofle. I didn't sleep well at all last night, but that is okay. I really need to get better about upping my water intake. I'd been doing well, but the last week it's like I have to force myself to eat and drink. I've no nausea, just no desire to eat. How are you?


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
I'm doing well thanks. Enjoyed a long lie in this morning, reading Mr Gray! I will admit I am an addict already and only just started book 1!! 
My friends all tell me I'm safe in reading the book now that I'm preggers! :rofl:

Anyone else addicted to Mr Gray yet?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeeees me!! I am waiting for my friend to send me the second and third ones as I'm to tight to buy them myself :haha: I start reading and just can't put it down! 

Morning boofle (and everyone else!) we had a bad night last night - I got a cold, which Henry caught and he's acting like the typical man, in that he has man flu ... and couldn't possibly just deal with it ;-) Stephen seems okay and OH is just a bit sniffly, but henry was up screaming and crying ALL night ...... He did manage a two hour nap today so hoping tonight won't be as bad :( Apart from that feeling little miss Phoebe kicking me loads and moving around :) 

How is everyone else?


----------



## daddiesgift

Well we made it to Arizona! :happydance: My son did great on the flights, never cried and screamed out of excitement maybe twice but only for a second. I dont want to do it again anytime soon though! We had no entertainment on the flights and no plugs for him to watch on my laptop, im so shocked and happy he did so well. Even on our three hour lay over. So Im glad my journey sucked for reasons other than my son :winkwink:. They "lost" my brand new double stroller that I only used for first time yesterday as I needed something to carry my son and all our luggage. So after the first stop I had to push around all our stuff on a cart while holding my son, my arms hurt so bad I can barely pick him up right now. :nope: Im about 100% sure someone stole my stroller as someone saw them take it and told me who it was. I tried to track them down with no luck, airlines told me that I shouldnt hold my breath, that I probably wont be seeing it again. And they wont reimburse me. :growlmad: Still makes me angry to think about!! Not to mention the car seat back in germany matches the stroller perfectly and attaches to it. Jerks.

The time difference is somewhat getting to us..9 hour difference. We did good the first night but last night my son fell asleep at 2pm and woke up at 1am, then back to sleep at 2am till 430 now he is up watching Mickey Mouse (its 7am) I wanted to wake him but he looked so miserable and had little bags under his eyes :nope: made me so sad to see him like that. 

I bled a little the morning we left but it was dark and since stopped, and baby has been kicking up a storm so much so I can see it from the outside so strong..its a little creepy :dohh: think he's trying to break out. Im sure he is a big boy my appt. Thursday doctor said he was 1 oz away from a pound. 

Ready for tomorrow when I get to go sign for our house!! Not looking forward to no tv and sleeping on a blow up mattress but we will make due. Cant wait for husband to come join us, hes already helpless and its been two days :dohh:


----------



## babyfeva

Daddiesgift- I'm glad to hear you made it safe. When does your husband arrive?


----------



## babyfeva

Welcome Diana. I'm sure everything will be just fine with your little baby boy. :)


----------



## babyfeva

Charlie- I'm sorry that you're having to stress out. I'll be keeping you and your little one in my thoughts sweetie.


----------



## daddiesgift

Babyfeva- Probably august 1st...16 days :(


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - I'm so glad your son cooperated so well during your travels! I can't believe someone would steal your stroller!! Well, I can believe, but how sad is that?! What a huge bummer! I'm so sorry!!

WTB - I haven't had much desire to eat the last week either. :shrug: I've been feeling pretty icky (just weaned off my metformin, so I'm thinking that's why), so that has added to my extreme loss of appetite. And getting water in has been a chore too. So I feel your pain.

Love all the bump updates! You all look fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhh I've reached 24 weeks!! :) :) V-day!!

I have no idea why I'm up this early - MIL has the boys as she's taking me to London to see the cardiologist person today, so it made more sense for them to stay there so they can just jump into bed with SIL, rather than having to get them dressed etc.

What is everyone else doing today? :)

Daddiesgift - that is awful about your stroller!!! Some people!! GRRRR!!

and this is my 23+5 bump :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo0189_001.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## booflebump

Happy 24 weeks Charlie! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Daddies that is really crappy :( I wonder if those that took it saw you.. How anyone could steal is beyond me but to steel a buggy which is obviously needed, from a pregnant woman on her own with a young child is shocking. 

Charlie good luck at the appointment. X


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Yay!! Happy V day Charlie!! 

It's 1:43 am and my little girls have decided to have a dance party. Not a terrible thing, but I'm afraid it will make for a long work day (supposed to wake up for work in two hours). :haha:

My family is in town and the girls hardly moved at all. I think they have my personality as they waited till everyone was sound asleep to get their "wiggle" on. I'm so glad they are all still baking.


----------



## Cridge

WTB - do your girls seem to be on the same sleep/awake schedule? I feel like my little guy is either awake a lot more than he used to be or I'm just feeling him a lot more. I can't imagine feeling 3!!! It would seem to me that you'd be feeling movement constantly! My little :ninja: goes nuts for about 30-45min in the early morning (sometime between 3-5am) - so much so that he makes me nauseous. I'm hoping he gets over that before he's born as I don't want to have to deal with that kind of fit when I actually have to get out of bed! :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

just got back from the hospital! Fetal cardiologist thinks it's just calcification of tissue and nothing to be owrried about. It should have disappeared before she's born. I don't need anymore scans at Kings, but may need a couple more at my hospital but by the looks of it she's ABSOLUTELY fine :) Heard her heartbeat loads too!! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay Charlie!!! What great news!! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yeyyyy! Such lovely news!! xx


----------



## booflebump

FANTASTIC news :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## skweek35

Fab news Charlie!!! such a relief!!


----------



## Dee_Kat

Yay! That's so great! :D


----------



## morri

I got up in the morning, and after my oh left I watched some documentaries on tv, and fell asleep again, untill 11. :haha:


----------



## Cridge

Here's my 23w3d bump pic. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1758.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww lovely bump cridge! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Great bump Cridge! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i've had a horrible day :cry: :cry:

i should start by saying it doesnt invovle the health of me or baby...

sadly my husband and i are estranged from most of his family including his mother, father, and older brother. we have not communicated in awhile but they do know where we live. they found out somehow that we were pregnant and i was pretty upset about it but months had gone by with no letter or email sent to a very old email so i thought we might be okay. but today his father showed up at the house banging on the door. he is very violent, unstable, alcoholic, and unpredictable. he never showed up here or been here before and my stomach dropped. he didnt see us, we saw him banging on the door from window. we waited but when he started again on another door 10 minutes later we called the cops. they took a bit to come (annoying) and he was gone. he wasnt parked in our driveway so theres a change he saw cop car and got away.

so basically i am scared crapless. i am home alone from 6am to 4pm everyday. the law in my state says we can get a no contact lawyer through a court date but you need evidence. we cannot get an emergency hearing. i am so scared :( i dont want to take walks or be alone. 

sorry so long but i feel lost and kind of helpless. :cry:


----------



## babyfeva

wishfulmom- I'm so sorry to hear about your situation. You must be feeling horrible. What does your husband suggest?


----------



## babyfeva

Great news Charliekeys!!


----------



## babyfeva

Are anyones ankles swollen? I just noticed mine yesterday! I feel so freakin huge too.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks. DH is at a lost too and very upset. honestly i don't know how he ended up so well. he is polar opposite of them, it's amazing. he knows getting a no contact order will take time and a lot of work, plus he is unstable and doesnt really care about authority so he might still stay WHO CARES and show up. also letting him know, or him finding out about the law being involved will most likely make him more pissed off and rage.

its a lose-lose situation if you ask me. my Dh feels terrible and knows i dont want to be alone but he does have to work... :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh wishful - I wish I knew what to suggest! It must be horrible :( :hugs:


----------



## Soulshaken

Great news charlie!!
Beautiful bump cridge :)
Wishful, I'm so sorry that you are going through this, I know it must be a HUGE stressor to have someone that unstable in your life, fxed that you can get something figured out soon!


Just coming off a 6 day stretch of days OFF and it has been fabulous, Playing with my DS from sun up to sun down and man is it going to be hard to get back on a night schedule after this :( Did a little work in new baby's nursery but not much... it's going to be all last minute I can feel it now! How is everyone else coming along on nurseries and getting baby stuff together? Anybody having a baby shower??

p.s. YAY FOR V-DAY! :happydance: Feel some sort of relieve knowing that baby is "viable" from this day forth :)


----------



## bethanchloe

*waves* I've been out of action for aaaaages. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## bugaboobaby

hmm, I just realized I'm not listed on the front page at all!:wacko:

wishful, i know what you are going through. my dh's father is unstable and a meth addict. he shows up out of the blue and bangs and bangs on our doors. i catch him driving by all the time. i am afraid to take my girls out to play in our front yard by myself when dh is at work. And I an terrified that he will find out i am pregnant again. the few times he has come around this pregnancy and i have had to confront him i havent really been showing. now that i noticeably am, i fear what he will do. Not to mention I am always afraid my kids will disappear. When dh was little his father had people threaten to kidnap him, and actually had it happen once. ( MIL left this man when dh was about 3, had to move to a different state to get away!) We moved since the last time we had actual contact with him, but we live in a small town, and he found our house again. i am starting to feel like a drastic move would be the best thing. :nope:


----------



## Coleey

That's amazing news Charlie! :)
I'm so sorry you and your family are having to go through that Wishful and Bugaboo :hugs: :hugs: Must be terrifying :( 

Welcome back Beth! How are you? :hugs: 

I had my 3d scan yesterday and she's definitely a little girl! :D She looks so much like her big brother too! xx


----------



## Cridge

wishful - how scary! I'm glad dh was home with you when he showed up, and hopefully he won't show again. :hugs:

soulshaken - my goal was to start working on the nursery this week, but alas, I haven't done anything. I did buy curtains yesterday, so I guess that's a start. The guest room is turning into the nursery, so I have to move the queen bed into my son's room, which means I have to move his twin somewhere else...?? It's not something I'm looking forward to. My goal is to have the nursery done by mid September, but I have a feeling I'm going to be working on it last minute as well. :wacko:

I'm having a couple of showers - so excited! It's been 10 years since we had a baby and we have nothing left. My church group and friends are all so excited for this miracle baby that I had about 5 people "dib" throwing my shower. I feel very blessed. So I'm not planning on purchasing much myself, or at least I'm planning to wait until after my showers to get what I still need. I am getting some bigger items beforehand though, like a crib (hopefully in the next month), a breast pump (I'll be getting that in the next couple of weeks because it's on sale), and a car seat at some point.


----------



## bethanchloe

Coleey said:


> Welcome back Beth! How are you? :hugs:
> 
> I had my 3d scan yesterday and she's definitely a little girl! :D She looks so much like her big brother too! xx

Hiii :)

Not too bad, looking forward to LOADS of appointments in the next few weeks, finally feels like I'm like actually a pregnant person.
Baby is currently still genderless but I've got a private scan in two weeks and then the week after that I'm booked in with the midwife consultant for a 'caesarean review' - anyone have any idea what this is? I assume it's to try and convince me I don't need another one when in fact I've decided I do?
Also got all the fun of the GTT the day after!

How is everyone? Have most people got there baby genders/names etc decided? Please share/let me know if you don't mind!

I have named planned (kinda) but I don't like the boys as much as the girls and I'm convinced it's a girl anyway but we shall see!!

x


----------



## Mrs.326

SoulShaken - We've started working on the nursery just recently! It's painted and the bed is put together, but that's where it ends... my mother-in-law is working on the bedding and curtains, the rockers is on order and should be here in August, and the dresser and side table are at a custom furniture shop being refinished (they're both sturdy antique pieces). We're having a few showers... one in my hometowm, one here (a couples shower - which is really just a party), and possibly one other shower with my MIL's friends. Like Cridge, we're waiting until after the shower to buy a lot of the bigger/pricey items since we don't know what we'll get from our friends. If it were up to me I'd just buy everything myself! I'm too excited :)


----------



## Mrs.326

bethanchloe - can't wait to hear what you're having! We found at at 16 weeks we're team :blue: and his name is Davis Rock DeRosa :) Can't wait to meet this little wiggler!


----------



## bethanchloe

Mrs.326 said:


> bethanchloe - can't wait to hear what you're having! We found at at 16 weeks we're team :blue: and his name is Davis Rock DeRosa :) Can't wait to meet this little wiggler!

Aww How cute :) I'm sure I'll finally believe it's happening when I can call them by their name!


----------



## bethanchloe

Mrs.326 said:


> bethanchloe - can't wait to hear what you're having! We found at at 16 weeks we're team :blue: and his name is Davis Rock DeRosa :) Can't wait to meet this little wiggler!

Aww How cute :) I'm sure I'll finally believe it's happening when I can call them by their name!


----------



## booflebump

:wave: Hello lovely

Why do you have your c-section the first time round? xxx


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> :wave: Hello lovely
> 
> Why do you have your c-section the first time round? xxx

Botched induction which lead to hyperstimulation & foetal distress. Twas quite traumatic & under GA. X


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiii Bethanchloe! Thought the other day I hadn't seen you on here for a while :) Hope you're doing okay :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope all you ladies are well! We are trying to get as settled as much as we can. I woke up Friday morning with brown blood discharge I figured it was from sex night before but it hasn't stopped. It's not much but there on liner. Should I be worried? I still feel baby kicking away all day everyday. And it's brown not pink or red. I'm changing insurance tomorrow and going to try to see doctor in next two weeks. Maybe I am just over doing it, I've had to buy more magnesium because my muscle cramps are HORRIBLE. My legs hurt all day. 

I miss my husband dearly, hopefully in two weeks he will be here. To help as well my son has been quite the handful funny how with an empty house he gets into more then a full house!


----------



## skweek35

Cridge - lovely bump you have there!!! 

Wihsful - I wish I knew what to say! Will keep you in my prayers that all turns out for the better. 

Soulshaken - Happy V-day (for yesterday!) 
I know exactly what I want to do in the nursery. Have all summer holidays off to clear out and decorate as I want it. So let the shopping begin!! 
I am defo having at least 1 baby shower that I know of. My best friend is organising it. Have given her a list of who to invite. Still to give her contact details of some of the people. (babybrains for you!) 

Bethanchloe - Fab to see you back around!! Great to hear you are doing so well! I'm having a little girl but still no name decided as yet. She will remain Speckle for now! 

Daddiesgift - I would get that checked out - esp as its been almost a week. 

AFM - well 2nd day in a row of very little sleep! Yesterday I landed up surviving on 4 hours sleep and didn't get a chance to have a nap! As a result I was in bed by 9:30pm. Fortunately I got a lot more sleep (7hrs) but still not enough for me! I was awake at 4:4am!! By 5:30am I decided - sod this and got up. Have done a bit of work but the rest is all at work. Will most likely try getting in earlier to start packing up the classroom. Got so much to do and I need to stop at the shop for flowers too! 
Hope you all have a really good day!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks ladies... it just stinks because i am always wondering if he will stop by.. ugh.

today was good though.. i got a ton of clothes from a friends acquiescence and i mean A TON. i counted over 100 things. i was shocked when i opened the bag.. lots of beach hats and a few winter coats too. very exciting!


----------



## bethanchloe

skweek35 said:


> Bethanchloe - Fab to see you back around!! Great to hear you are doing so well! I'm having a little girl but still no name decided as yet. She will remain Speckle for now!

Yay congratulations!
Do we have more boys or girls in here at the mo? I'm pretty sure I'll be joining the girly ranks! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Daddiesgift - I'd get checked out as well! Is it you who has a low placenta? It could be that BUT I have always been told brown blood is old blood - it's only pink or red you should owrry about, but yeah see your Dr when you can :)


----------



## morri

ah Afternoon girls. 
I have got my next scan on tuesday next week, same day as he G3 concert :) Hope the weather is drier than today. We have lots of massive downpours today. I bought myself a new rain jacket as my old 4.5 yo one has started leaking at the shoulders.


----------



## Mrs.326

Daddiesgift - I'd at least call the doctor. I'm sure it's nothing, but hearing it from the doctor would give you more peace of mind I'm sure. 

Bethanchloe - I think we're about even on the boy to girl ratio right now, although for a while there were definitely more boys than girls! Excited to see which team you'll be joining. I say follow your gut! I knew deep down we were having a boy, although I tried to convince myself it was a girl so I'd be prepared. ;) Was your intuition right with your first?


----------



## sjbenefield

hi ladies :hi:

How is everyone?

Daddiesgift- at least call the doctor if you can and let us know how everything goes!

about 5000 things have been stressing me out, unrelated to pregnancy, and i will be happy when everything is finished :wacko: 

Ive had a migraine since about 1pm yesterday and it wont go away ](*,) and ive had some mild nausea thats been plaguing me too :sick:.. this is not fun

on the plus side Sara's kicks are getting stronger :happydance:


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls!

Daddiesgift - It sounds like you've been doing too much. I wonder if all the lifting is causing the old blood, but like others have said, I would get it checked out as soon as you can. :hugs:

I bought a stroller yesterday! Ahhh! It was a bit of a splurge for me, although I didn't pay near what I could have if I had gotten exactly what I wanted. With #1 I couldn't bring myself to make any purchases before about 7.5months along...and that was a crib. So this is very exciting for me to be making such a big purchase so early on. :thumbup: I got the Inglesina Zippy and it should be arriving on Tuesday. Yay!


----------



## gaiagirl

Daddiesgift I would check too. Is it easy to get access to medical until you have your insurance sorted? In Canada you can just go to any clinic, anytime...hope that is the same for you!




sjbenefield said:


> hi ladies :hi:
> 
> 
> Ive had a migraine since about 1pm yesterday and it wont go away ](*,) and ive had some mild nausea thats been plaguing me too :sick:.. this is not fun
> 
> on the plus side Sara's kicks are getting stronger :happydance:

Have you taken anything? I was getting some headaches from about 10-20 weeks and would try to last without any meds but found that they would often stick around for over 24 hours unless I just took a Tylenol and it would help get rid of the headache...

My baby is getting MUCH stronger too! I was just thinking that today...real force behind his kicks now!

Ladies --- for those having a shower...when (how many weeks) are you having it?! My mother keeps trying to persuade me to have it as late as possible (37 weeks) but I am hesitant for a number of reasons and would rather around 34 or 35 weeks...thoughts?


----------



## sjbenefield

gaiagirl said:


> Daddiesgift I would check too. Is it easy to get access to medical until you have your insurance sorted? In Canada you can just go to any clinic, anytime...hope that is the same for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjbenefield said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :hi:
> 
> 
> Ive had a migraine since about 1pm yesterday and it wont go away ](*,) and ive had some mild nausea thats been plaguing me too :sick:.. this is not fun
> 
> on the plus side Sara's kicks are getting stronger :happydance:
> 
> Have you taken anything? I was getting some headaches from about 10-20 weeks and would try to last without any meds but found that they would often stick around for over 24 hours unless I just took a Tylenol and it would help get rid of the headache...
> 
> My baby is getting MUCH stronger too! I was just thinking that today...real force behind his kicks now!
> 
> Ladies --- for those having a shower...when (how many weeks) are you having it?! My mother keeps trying to persuade me to have it as late as possible (37 weeks) but I am hesitant for a number of reasons and would rather around 34 or 35 weeks...thoughts?Click to expand...

I havent taken anything yet, ive been trying to resist and it seems as if the tylenol doesnt help as much anymore i think i will just bite the bullet now and take one](*,).........
and isnt it cool now i can definitly tell when its her and im almost to where she can be felt from the outside too and sometimes its at the point where im thinking 'ok will you sit still now little one' lol and then when she isnt moving im thinking 'ok im gonna have a panic attack if you dont move now' :dohh:


----------



## sjbenefield

On another note... How long is baby supposed to be a papaya for???


----------



## morri

well I hope mine isnt a fruit . :haha:


----------



## sjbenefield

morri said:


> well I hope mine isnt a fruit . :haha:

:rofl: Morri! :dohh:


me either cause my ticker seems to think baby has been a papaya since 22 weeks


----------



## ashleywalton

gaiagirl said:


> Daddiesgift I would check too. Is it easy to get access to medical until you have your insurance sorted? In Canada you can just go to any clinic, anytime...hope that is the same for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjbenefield said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :hi:
> 
> 
> Ive had a migraine since about 1pm yesterday and it wont go away ](*,) and ive had some mild nausea thats been plaguing me too :sick:.. this is not fun
> 
> on the plus side Sara's kicks are getting stronger :happydance:
> 
> Have you taken anything? I was getting some headaches from about 10-20 weeks and would try to last without any meds but found that they would often stick around for over 24 hours unless I just took a Tylenol and it would help get rid of the headache...
> 
> My baby is getting MUCH stronger too! I was just thinking that today...real force behind his kicks now!
> 
> Ladies --- for those having a shower...when (how many weeks) are you having it?! My mother keeps trying to persuade me to have it as late as possible (37 weeks) but I am hesitant for a number of reasons and would rather around 34 or 35 weeks...thoughts?Click to expand...

About the shower...I would actually have one early while you still feel good. I had one with my first at about 36 weeks and I was miserable. It is so uncomfortable bending to open gifts as weird as that sounds. I got so hot and sweaty and out of breath it was ridiculous! It was my first so there were a lot of people and a lot of gifts. I was opening gifts forever!
With my 2nd I had more of a get together to celebrate adding another member to the family and had a diaper drawing only so I had very few gifts to open and I had it about 30-32 weeks and it was much better! Just my experience and what worked for me.


----------



## Mrs.326

gaiagirl said:


> Ladies --- for those having a shower...when (how many weeks) are you having it?! My mother keeps trying to persuade me to have it as late as possible (37 weeks) but I am hesitant for a number of reasons and would rather around 34 or 35 weeks...thoughts?

I'm having my showers at 31 & 34 weeks... too much later and I fear I'd be exactly what Ashley just described... a hot, sweaty, uncomfortable mess :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Bethan! So pleased to hear from you as I was worried something had happened. Phew. I had a c section review and it was them basically telling me the pros of vbac but that might have been because that's what I want. They gave me info and booked me in for a follow up appointment on the 1st Oct. Are you over your MS yet?

Sorry for your ladies with family issues. I would be so scared too.. I really don't know what to suggest. :( :hugs:

I have bought nothing and done nothing in preparation for the baby. I think everything was finished by this point with my son!!

Re the swelling. I was wondering today if my right hand had started to swell. I also think I'm getting the start of carpel tunnel syndrome probably from all the driving I do for work. I got so swollen with my last pregnancy but it didn't kick in until about 28 weeks. I was enormous! If you want I'll find a pic! x


----------



## bethanchloe

Fish&Chips said:


> :hi: Bethan! So pleased to hear from you as I was worried something had happened. Phew. I had a c section review and it was them basically telling me the pros of vbac but that might have been because that's what I want. They gave me info and booked me in for a follow up appointment on the 1st Oct. Are you over your MS yet?

Helloo

Sorry for disappearing! I broke my laptop and replaced it with a desktop and only seem to use it for work and nothing else so am completely out of the loop!
Thanks for the info on the c-sect review - if I'm adamant I want an ELCS is there a chance they'll book it for me there and then? I'm probably getting my hopes up but I know I won't change my mind haha!
Although saying that my c-section review is booked for when I'm over 28 weeks so I'm imagining as that's when your follow up is they may let me make my decision then? Who knows, I won't be changing my mind though - I am not having being put to sleep thrust upon me again, I need to mentally prepare for it! 
I am thanks, it stopped about 10 weeks ago although I've had all sorts of other worrying stuff going on but thankfully none of it's baby related, my body is just giving up on me ;)!
xxx


----------



## bethanchloe

Mrs.326 said:


> Bethanchloe - I think we're about even on the boy to girl ratio right now, although for a while there were definitely more boys than girls! Excited to see which team you'll be joining. I say follow your gut! I knew deep down we were having a boy, although I tried to convince myself it was a girl so I'd be prepared. ;) Was your intuition right with your first?

Hey,
I was convinced this one was a boy because it's been so different in movements etc to my last pregnancy but when at my 20 week scan she said the cord was in the way and she wouldn't like to say I convinced myself it's a girl and now I'm 90% sure it's a girl but who knows, could be anything! A baby would be nice...
I had no idea last time, I enjoyed it A LOT more because I wasn't expecting things to happen and didn't know what I was letting myself in for! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Unfortunately I doubt they will. I think it gets booked much later on in pregnancy but I doubt you'll have any problems getting one.

Hope the other things aren't anything serious. My hips and wrists are giving up on me already! Just last week I was saying how easy I was finding the 2nd trimester and bam! suddenly everything hurts!


----------



## bethanchloe

Fish&Chips said:


> Unfortunately I doubt they will. I think it gets booked much later on in pregnancy but I doubt you'll have any problems getting one.
> 
> Hope the other things aren't anything serious. My hips and wrists are giving up on me already! Just last week I was saying how easy I was finding the 2nd trimester and bam! suddenly everything hurts!

Hmm I will be 28 weeks by then though so I'm hoping that may sway things in my favour because I am not going to change my mind. I want to be organised damnit haha.

I've got a heart scan and a neck scan thing next week to rule out a couple of things but I'm not too worried, I'd just like some answers! No fun with the hip/wrist pain there :( I'm doing quite well with very little aching yet but expecting the killer back pain to be just around the corner!
x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope it goes well :hugs: Keep us updated.

Ok I have permission from one of the brands to sell current season items at cost price + postage. It will treated as a normal order ie I would get commission but it will be minimal for a small order.. basically what I'm trying to say is that you are all welcome to order what you like at the cost prices shown on the attached plus postage but please don't feel pressurised as I will only benefit by a couple of pounds so it's more something I want to do for you ladies. 

It's for delivery in September and all the sizes are currently available. Prices are in the middle of the catalogue.

Any questions just ask. If you want anything just pm me the details. 

Enjoy x

https://flipflashpages.uniflip.com/3/44720/123626/pub/ 

Password is skater 

It might not be working tonight so if it doesn't try again tomorrow. x


----------



## Cridge

gaiagirl - with my first, I had my showers at 30 weeks and about 36 weeks. At my 36 week shower I had to go lie down on the host's bed because I suddenly blacked out and almost passed out. It totally came without warning and had never happened before (or since). 

With this one, I'm having a shower in mid September and then my friend just told me she wants to have my other shower mid October. I'm thinking no way and I'm going to try to push it into September if I can. Not only for the comfort reasons, which are very valid, but because I'm hoping to be totally prepared before mid October and if I'm waiting until after my showers to purchase what I still need, I'd like to be able to do that before then.


As for the swelling, with #1, I started swelling at 30 weeks (due to driving 11 hours to attend my shower :haha:). With this one, I started swelling at like 15 weeks because of the heat. :wacko: I've been able to manage it so far, but if my last pregnancy is an indication of how I'll be with this one, at some point I'll start to swell and it won't go down. I gained 10-15 pounds my last 3 weeks of pregnancy last time... even my head got huge!! :dohh:


----------



## TeenMumStacey

Hi ladies! I thought I am join here! I am Stacey pregnant with her second baby but her first boy :D
Name? Stacey
How old are you? 18
Whats your EDD, How have you figured that date? 28/11/11
What # child is this for you? #2
Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl? Boy (cause I know)
Are you finding out the gender? YES 
How many months were you TTC? Was not TTC as I am only 18


----------



## Mrs.326

bethanchloe said:


> I convinced myself it's a girl and now I'm 90% sure it's a girl but who knows, could be anything! A baby would be nice...

:rofl: It's definitely a baby!! 

Fish&Chips - sorry about the pain you're experiencing. I just started seeing a chiropractor yesterday for back pain. I go back again tomorrow and then once a week every week from here on out! I have old cheerleading back injuries that are causing me a lot of trouble now that I have a bump and have started to put on weight. That first "snap, crackle, pop" from my last appointment was ah-maze-ing!!!! I can't wait to go back :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies, since I just moved here I have to get a referred to see an ob as there is none at the military hospital. Still waiting on call back now so I can make doctors appointment. No low lying placenta here do idk I've been so sore and exhausted lately I'm sure it's that but as soon as I can I'm headed to the doctor!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my lower back has been causing me problems but my insurance covers 4 massages so hopefully i will get some relieve.

my DH got a job promotion today which means we can move sooner to a bigger place and he gets more vacation time.. plus a decent raise. perfect timing.. i cant stop smiling!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amazing news Wishful! Congratulations x


----------



## charlie15

Back from hols so just doing a quick catch up, good to see you back Bethan, had wondered what had happened to you, good to see all OK. I'm OK had 24 week appt yesterday, all good there. Lots of baby movement which is getting stronger each day...love it!!


----------



## TeenMumStacey

Soo excited got a starting of a bump today


----------



## silver_penny

daddiesgift- Welcome to AZ! Are you wanting to see an OB or would you prefer midwifery care? There are quite a few different midwives up in that area, but I'm not quite sure what insurance they take. Has Gilbert seen any monsoon rains since you've been here?


----------



## bethanchloe

charlie15 said:


> Back from hols so just doing a quick catch up, good to see you back Bethan, had wondered what had happened to you, good to see all OK. I'm OK had 24 week appt yesterday, all good there. Lots of baby movement which is getting stronger each day...love it!!

Yay for wiggly baby :D! Glad everything is all good! xx


----------



## bethanchloe

Got a letter about my c-section review today and it's in the VBAC Clinic. I'm rubbish at standing up for myself so I hope they listen to my concerns.
The googled the guy who the appointment is with and he describes himself as 'the lead for promoting &#8220;normality&#8221; within childbirth' and was hired by the hospital specifically to raise homebirth numbers. Eek I hope he's sympathetic. His name comes up in a lot of 'too posh to push' articles too, so I hope he takes me seriously!
PANIC!!


----------



## sjbenefield

I finally saw my belly move!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo: 

funnily enough it was after me and DH -> -> :sex: :haha: :blush:.....
I think she was saying 'ok mommy daddy yall are freaks go back to bed' :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Bethan - why do you want an ELC over a VBAC? If that's what you really want then make sure you make it clear and don't let them try to overpower you

wishful - yaaaay - congrats to your hubby!!

Afm ... we had the health visitor over and she's advised us to remove all dummies from the flat. She wants to see if Stephen's speech becomes clearer without it. So far he's acting up big time because a) he's refusing to nap and b) he keeps asking for his "dum dum". Then we took a walk to the library and now everytime I walk I feel so heavy and, I'll get home and ache for hours after ... just in my hips and lower back :( Is this a growth spurt time where she's put weight on? Because before 24 weeks it was like I wasn't even pregnant - only since monday have people asked me when I was due so - must look more pregnant than fat :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

How many of you ladies work out on a regular basis while pregnant? I was pretty consistent with my workouts before I got pregnant (at least 3 times a week, but usually more), but after the 1st tri insomnia and just total lack of energy from that point I _really_ let my routine slip. I just started getting up in the mornings again and getting on the elliptical for 30 minutes. I can definitely tell a difference in my energy levels already. Hopefully it's something I'll be able to keep up for at least the next 15 weeks if not until I go into labor.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I don't work out ... but make sure I go for walks etc with the boys - that's like a huge workout for me :haha:


----------



## bethanchloe

CharlieKeys said:


> Bethan - why do you want an ELC over a VBAC? If that's what you really want then make sure you make it clear and don't let them try to overpower :

Because I don't want the short notice general anaesthetic that comes with an EMCS if I need one. I have to have a gen and I want to be able to prepare myself for it. The idea of another surprise one is scary :'(


----------



## charlie15

I've continued working out since about 11 weeks, I was just far too tired for most of the 1st tri. Now it's mainly bike, elliptical, some free weights and core stability work. Mind you having said all of that I haven't done any of that for 3 weeks as have been on holiday for 2 weeks and have had a crazy week since getting back. But I will be getting back into it on Sunday once night shifts are done with! I think it will be harder now as my bump is so much bigger than it was 3 weeks ago, it properly popped while away :) so I may start swimming soon which I have been told is great in the 3rd tri.


----------



## CharlieKeys

bethanchloe said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Bethan - why do you want an ELC over a VBAC? If that's what you really want then make sure you make it clear and don't let them try to overpower :
> 
> Because I don't want the short notice general anaesthetic that comes with an EMCS if I need one. I have to have a gen and I want to be able to prepare myself for it. The idea of another surprise one is scary :'(Click to expand...

aww yeah then you need to do what you're happy and comfortable with :hugs: 




Is swimming in pregnancy good for your joints? Like will it help with hip/back pain?


----------



## morri

I don't work out, I was playing cricket, but I havent been playing since I fell pregnant. I still use my bike a lot though.


----------



## charlie15

CharlieKeys said:


> bethanchloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Bethan - why do you want an ELC over a VBAC? If that's what you really want then make sure you make it clear and don't let them try to overpower :
> 
> Because I don't want the short notice general anaesthetic that comes with an EMCS if I need one. I have to have a gen and I want to be able to prepare myself for it. The idea of another surprise one is scary :'(Click to expand...
> 
> aww yeah then you need to do what you're happy and comfortable with :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is swimming in pregnancy good for your joints? Like will it help with hip/back pain?Click to expand...

Yes it's great as it's non weight bearing. It will also strengthen your back so help support your bump as it grows. the only thing to be careful with is if you have SPD which is causing hip pain, if that's the case then you shouldn't swim breaststroke but you can still do other strokes OK. It also helps the baby engage later on in pregnancy. Think I'm going to start before getting to 3rd tri.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Swimming is marvelous...until you have to get out and gravity takes back over. :haha:

I'm addicted to swimming!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ahhhh of course working out had to come up the day after I skipped out on the gym. LOL. I have been going once a week plus prenatal yoga once a week, but yesterday I let myself out of the gym date...now the guilt. Hahaha. 

I love working out (pre-pregnancy) but now I just find it so unfulfilling. I used to attend classes and got SUCH a great workout but now I just do the elliptical and weights and never feel like I really get a good workout because I only push to about 75% of my pre-pregnancy limit. So it has been hard to maintain because I don't get much out of it.

I definitely plan to remain as active as I can (swimming, hiking, walking) up until the end but I may freeze my gym membership because it is simply not doing it for me!

On another note...came across a great article today, thought it was worth sharing:

https://babycalm.wordpress.com/2012...y-your-newborn-is-only-happy-in-your-arms-30/


----------



## daddiesgift

silver_penny said:


> daddiesgift- Welcome to AZ! Are you wanting to see an OB or would you prefer midwifery care? There are quite a few different midwives up in that area, but I'm not quite sure what insurance they take. Has Gilbert seen any monsoon rains since you've been here?

Not sure where Gilbert is :) I'm in Sierra Vista about 1.5 hours south of Tuscon. It's usually cool in morning and night, super hot around noon and raining everyday I've been here around 4pm lol. I haven't seen any bad wind yet just pouring rain and very pretty lighting! My back yard floods after every rain but by morning it's dry again! 

I don't mind midwife or doctor. A midwife delivered my son doctor only came in to stitch me up and test baby. I'm still deciding whether I want to be seen here in town at regional hospital or go to Tuscon to somewhere fancy. I was told insurance would cover almost anywhere. As long they are nice, clean, delivered at least a few babies I don't mind going to them! I just NEED an epidural this time so that's a must :winkwink: I'm really confused on this whole go to doctor you want then hospital you want and doctor will be there? I thought doctor had to work at hospital you want to deliver in. Idk! 



Mrs.326 said:


> How many of you ladies work out on a regular basis while pregnant? I was pretty consistent with my workouts before I got pregnant (at least 3 times a week, but usually more), but after the 1st tri insomnia and just total lack of energy from that point I _really_ let my routine slip. I just started getting up in the mornings again and getting on the elliptical for 30 minutes. I can definitely tell a difference in my energy levels already. Hopefully it's something I'll be able to keep up for at least the next 15 weeks if not until I go into labor.

I was same as you before pregnancy going 3+ days then stopped when morning sickness came. When I started again I could tell big difference I think it has to be the excess blood we are pumping. I'm out of breath do easily now and even get light headed if I stand too long! But I'm trying to stay as active as Possible till baby comes that way it's not so hard to get back at it after birth.


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm happy to just have enough energy to stay on the elliptical for 30 minutes! I wish I were a better swimmer... growing up we did have a pool, but it was a sports pool so it was only 4 feet deep the whole way across... a little more shallow on the ends. So, I never really learned to swim... I can float with the best of 'em, but swim... eh, not so much. I should probably incorporate some light weight lifting for my arms and possibly some yoga. I'll have to look into some prenatal videos while I'm out this weekend.


----------



## morri

a sports pool that is only 4 feet? Here sports pools have a deep and a low side(starts from about 1 m to 3.80 m. (or if it has a ten m dive tower it is about 5 m)


----------



## Mrs.326

Well, they called it a sports pool, but that could have just been the builder's terms... by sports pool they meant a pool that you could play volleyball in (so each team could stand on either side of the net)


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok I know I've already mentioned names on here but I still need help! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1103645-help-baby-boy-names.html


----------



## CharlieKeys

I like Finley and Everett :)


----------



## TeenMumStacey

Who was start baby's room?
I have not as I am moving in this weekend with baby's father this weekend


----------



## gaiagirl

We have made some progress...moved all other crap that was in there and organized/cleared out the room. It's now 100% empty. We are cleaning the carpets this weekend (in the whole house, fun stuff!!!!!) and then DH is painting next weekend!

August will be all about setting up furniture and decorating :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I've got the babies' room mural and walls painted, two of three cribs assembled, and the dresser and changing table set with some clothes and diapers. I've three bouncers occupying one of the cribs, and just don't have a clue what to do now or where to put everything else.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

is it crazy if i move into a place for october 1st? be honest LOL


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Our lil bean will be sharing a room with his older bro, at this point all we've done is made room for the crib haha we don't want to do anything to early to confuse my stepson but we want to do things early enough to prepare him for a new roommate moving in so we plan to start things over the summer soon. 

On another note I just ate way to much sushi (only the cooked variety) my belly feels like it is exploding! It feels stretched to its max and attempting to stretch further soooooooo uncomfortable!!! :( could just be a conncidence that I just ate and I'm feeling this could just be I'm growing again but aghhhhh! Haha


----------



## Soulshaken

So fun to hear all the baby room plans! And kudos to you ladies who are working out!! I walk with my son on the farm we live on but other than that I run my butt off doing 12 hour days in the emergency department haha that's my exercise! 

I think I'm going to just do a Diapers and wipes shower since we have SO much from my son already thankfully... Have to decide when, I agree that early is better especially first time moms because then you have time to set up everything before you are too big to want to do anything! :haha:

We are relocated to my parent's lake house for the weekend for a family reunion and then we are off to charleston, SC to stay with my brother and wife for the week for vacation!! 15 minutes from the beach and I can't WAIT. I am a little nervous about the 7 hour drive... :wacko: don't know how my wiggly toddler is going to handle being strapped in for so long. Wish me luck!
Hope you all have a fun weekend! 

P.s. I am feeling SUPER SIZED lately haha not sure what happened this past week, but man is my belly big! And baby Judah is getting stronger everyday, even my brother felt him rolling around last night :cloud9:


----------



## sharonfruit

> How many of you ladies work out on a regular basis while pregnant? I was pretty consistent with my workouts before I got pregnant (at least 3 times a week, but usually more), but after the 1st tri insomnia and just total lack of energy from that point I really let my routine slip. I just started getting up in the mornings again and getting on the elliptical for 30 minutes. I can definitely tell a difference in my energy levels already. Hopefully it's something I'll be able to keep up for at least the next 15 weeks if not until I go into labor.

I've been doing 20 mins on an exercise bike and 30 mins swimming every day during 2nd tri, really enjoying it and hoping to keep it up as long as I can, particularly the swimming x


----------



## Fish&Chips

CharlieKeys I find that bizarre that the hv has told you that. Harry never took a dummy and his speech isn't great but some of his Nct friends still have dummies and they're speaking really well. I think it's far too early to be concerned and I certainly don't think a dummy would have anything to do with it. Oh also the good talkers are all girls - I've heard that boys can take longer. X


----------



## CharlieKeys

Is Harry a similar age to Stephen? It is weird, I thought his speech was fine, his words are pretty clear - I mean he says 'copter' for 'helicopter' etc, but he isn't even 2 yet! I gave in and he had it to go to bed today, but other than that he hasn't had it all day - so really proud of him :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

Charlie- My oldest daughter didnt give up hers until she was 2 and 2 months. I didnt have to push it, she just gave it up. I stopped offering it, and put it up when she wasn't using it, but other than that, it was all her to get rid of it. My ped actually suggested we use it because she was a teeth grinder. Her speech was never delayed or troubled. And, yeah, boys develop speech later than girls, so I wouldn't worry at all. My 3 year old still calls helicopters copters. :thumbup: nothing weird about that. Your son is most likely developing just fine..:thumbup:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

today is finally my V-DAY!! such a good feeling!


----------



## CharlieKeys

thanks ladies xx

ahhh yaaaaay wishful!! Happy V-day :)


----------



## TeenMumStacey

what does v-day mean agian??


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Viable day, 24 weeks. The day doctors will attempt to save our LOs should the unthinkable happen. Let's all keep cooking till well after 28 weeks, shall we? ;)


----------



## daddiesgift

It's babies viability day, from that point on each week they have a higher chance of living outside you if you had to give birth. For some reason I thought it was 26 weeks


----------



## babyfeva

yaay wishful!


----------



## ashleywalton

Looks like a girl to me!


----------



## Coleey

Looks like a girl to me too :) xx


----------



## morri

Actually in Germany they would try to save baby at any time if it has any chances of survival , which happens as of the official guidelines from 22 weeks on but better chances of survival are from 24 weeks on and ahead, 
they are results from a swedish study with 332 premature children:

Spoiler


Code:
finished week        survival rate
23rd week                   0%
24th week                   19%
25th week                   32%
26th week                   49%
27th week                   64%
28th week                   79%
29th week                   86%
30th week                   90%
31st week                   94%
32nd week                   96%



these are the German guidelines(recommendation of the society of perinataloggist, neonatalogists, pediatrics and gynaecologist etc. to the treatment of very premature born )
(https://www.gnpi.de/wir/stellung/extremfrueh.htm)

Spoiler
before 22 weeks on (completed 22) won't be viable but the child has to be looked at to see if there is an obvious sign that it is more developed than that (like 21 +5 but developmentally 22 +5 for example)
between 22 weeks and 23 +5
chances of survival raise by 50 % but 20 -30% of children may suffer from severe mental or physical disability.
24 weeks and later 60 to 80 % have chances of survival(study from 1995-1997)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Looks like a girl to me too! :)


----------



## booflebump

That's a wee girl if ever I saw one!


----------



## CharlieKeys

How are all the UK ladies doing in this heat?? It's 28* here today and my body isn't coping very well! Booooo! :(


----------



## booflebump

CharlieKeys said:


> How are all the UK ladies doing in this heat?? It's 28* here today and my body isn't coping very well! Booooo! :(

Puggled - it is so humid!


----------



## colsy

CharlieKeys said:


> How are all the UK ladies doing in this heat?? It's 28* here today and my body isn't coping very well! Booooo! :(

Loving it


----------



## Mrs.326

It's been over 100 degrees here for the last week (110 yesterday!!) Today is only supposed to reach 96, thankfully (who would have thought I'd be thankful for 96?!?). If I didn't have so much to do today, I'd definitely be going by the inlaws to jump in their pool!


----------



## morri

It is a wonderufl day here too. 25 degrees, sunny wonderul :) not humid at all here, and I have done 3 loads of washing(including two loads of bed linen and covers)


----------



## Cridge

I had my 1hr gtt this morning (doc wanted me to do it early as I weaned off metformin), and I'm pretty sure I'm going to fail. I have a meter at home and my fasting level was a little high for me (92), and my 30 minute level was 175. Eeek. I'm supposed to be on a low carb diet, but finding it hard as nothing EVER sounds good to me. I can stomach breakfast cereal though, so I eat a lot of that.... not so low carb though. :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

eek I hope you pass! :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Eep indeed. Those tests are nooooo fun.


----------



## charlie15

CharlieKeys said:


> How are all the UK ladies doing in this heat?? It's 28* here today and my body isn't coping very well! Booooo! :(

so want to love it but have been soooooooooooooo tired today, not sure if it's the heat, or finished nights Sunday morning or that I'm getting to that awful tired patch again which I haven't had since about 10 weeks....but the blue sky has looked lovely from my sofa :)


----------



## Soulshaken

Well we made it to charleston, SC (8 hour drive!) DS did pretty good for a toddler strapped in a seat, he slept most of the way :) 

Little pic from the beach today, the heat is GREAT here! as long as you are by the water... anything else and I'm hiding inside by the air conditioner:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







483274_10100146269526690_1445646080_n.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilbeanhoping

That is an awesome pic soul shaken!

I just got home from buying some baby clothes/shoes! Got one batch from a friend of a friend who was selling them for 2$ ea basically and got the other batch online from Craigslist basically for the same! They're all used but you'd never know they look brand new! And so über cute! Can't wait for our lil man to get here so we can dress him in them haha. Nov is so far away! :( 
Lil man has taken up shop under neath my ribs either just to hang out or kick/punch constantly! So uncomfortable, dunno what I'm going to do when he gets bigger! Due to my septum in my uterus he can't get over to the left side at all :( makes for one squished lil bean I think so he likes to try and make room! Now it's just uncomfortable but I'm a lil worried what it's going to feel like in few weeks! Agh! Haha oh well all worth it right?!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

had a good day today! looked at two places to move into..one we liked and applied... cross your fingers for me!

also got a bag of clothes from a friend of a friend and there was some nice stuff in there.. more older clothes (some infant, but a lot of 12m and on) but hey i'll take anything! two jackets and a snow suit too!

and good-luck cridge!


ps. humidity where i live is brutal too and my feet have began to swell... ick!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Soulshaken - how CUTE is your little boy! :)

lilbean - nothing wrong with second hand clothes ... we've bought a lot of stuff off eBay for the boys/this little girl, all second hand but it looks brand new. Plus - they're not in it for long anyways as they're constantly growing. So why not save some money :) $2 for a batch of clothes is great!! :) 

what's everyone doing today? I'm tempted to take the boys to Asda and buy them a paddling pool. Apparently, they're selling a family sized one for £7.50!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

there was just a shooting two streets from me. two dead, 6 injured. i hate this stuff :( :(
i dont live in a dangerous area per say but it still shakes me up. they cant find the shooters as of right now.. ugh.

anyways, anyone had to take off rings yet? my wedding rings still come off but i feel like they are the tiniest bit tighter.. may be the humidity too. i havent taken them off since my wedding day, i dont want too!!


----------



## morri

Wonderful wetaher again, great for the open air concert later tonight :)

I have been back from the appt. pity the doctor was on holiday and (sicne yesterday) and had a stand in doctor which was a bit of a dof(doddering old fart) , he wasnt really at peace with the tech nology he knew how to do the ultrasound but wasnt that efficient on the controls , and he didnt know how to switch to 3d either . lol. good maybe the reason why the doc already had a 3d last week because it was earlier than told. in any case everything is good. My blood pressure is great :) (114/74) my weight had a slight jump (from 68 to 72kg so I should have more water (I know I never have enough..)


----------



## Mrs.326

Soulshaken - your son is precious!! I'm sure you guys will have a great time :)

Wishful - that is terrifying!! I can't imagine. You guys take care of yourselves and stay safe. FX'd one of the other places you looked at comes through!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank u! sadly another victim passed today. they are calling it a home invasion with masked men. i hope they find them soon. terrifying is right! :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh god - how awful!! :( Stay safe Wishful :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

wishful - how scary! Crazy things are happening right now! 

I had to take my wedding ring off a couple months ago - once it started getting really hot outside. I have a ring that's a size bigger that I've been wearing (hubby gives me grief that it's not the ring he gave me :haha:), but even that is starting to get tight the last week or so. :wacko: I started swelling really bad at 30 weeks with #1, but he was born in June, so with having to go through the entire summer with this one, I guess it's no wonder I'm swelling so early.


----------



## daddiesgift

I took off my "original" ring ages ago, but I have a second set from our vow renewal that's too big. I wore them last pregnancy but they slip off now so if I have to I wear them if not I go with out. Yesterday at doctors appointment for my son I jumped on the scale and gained only 2 pounds the last time I weighed myself which is good considering! Not being in America over two years I went a little nuts at grocery store and for like a week I ate at sonic everyday :haha: I normally don't like sonic only for drinks but my sons pregnancy it's all I thought about so upon getting here I decided to get some ... And couldn't stop!! Thank god I have no car for another week cause I'm dying for some onion rings with ranch and a strawberry limeade...drools

I found on ob here really the only one that still had room in schedule first appointment August 3rd. Nervous about seeing him it seems no one here has anything good to say about the doctors! If all else fails I can go to Tucson 1-1.5 hours away but since our car is still in Germany and my husband may deploy AGAIN before baby is born it won't really be do able to go that far away. I've stopped spotting and muscles are feeling better after taking so much magnesium everyday. 

I'm sooo uncomfortable everyday but since we don't have our car I'm walking everywhere and our furniture is not here so I was sleeping on a blow up mattress which was horrible so I bought a futon equally horrible. Can wait to have our stuff!!


----------



## Cridge

I feel for you daddiesgift! We went camping over the weekend and one night on a blow-up mattress killed my back. I'm still trying to recover. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.326

Thankfully I haven't experienced any swelling at all... My rings still fit and come off with ease. I feel for you ladies who are experiencing it, though... especially in this heat! Hugs to you all b/c I know it's no fun. 

Daddiesgift - Sonic is the devil! I have been craving cheese sticks and I drive past Sonic every day on my way home from work... it is so hard to keep driving!


----------



## morri

I havent got any problem with my ring yet :).

By the way, Oh and me decided , :haha: after throwing 'life of Brian ' quotes around :haha: on the name for our daughter :).Let's see whether it stays on that , but it is pretty firm now. Also asked herself-- she was poking with her presumably buttock out on one side so oh could feel it clearly and felt her kick on the other side, so he asked for her to kick once fro disapproval and not for approval :haha:


----------



## booflebump

Wishful - I don't think my rings will be on much longer, although I am scared to try and take them off in this humidity!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh boofle - Last day in the triple figures!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

I had to take my ring off a looooong time ago. This heat is getting me these past couple weeks. I'm mostly inside but the little I am out my poor feet get swollen. I have to be careful because I had pre-eclampsia really bad with my first and was so ridiculously swollen. I do not want to go through that again...


----------



## Cridge

Well, I failed my 1hr gtt and have to go in next week for a 3 hour test. Really hoping I pass that one. I'm also slightly anemic, so I have to start taking iron sups.

Here's a pic of my little ninja at 24w2d. This pic melts my heart. :cloud9: Dh doesn't like it because of all the creepy 3D distortions, but it's my favorite so far.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1759.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CharlieKeys

I can see such a resemblance between your eldest and this little bubba! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe! So sweet, Cridge :)


----------



## Cridge

Really Charliekeys? I feel like they look so different on u/s, but then again, I didn't have a 3D u/s with my 10yr old. I know it's an irrational fear, but I worry that this baby won't be as cute as #1. I do have to admit that they have the same nose for sure!! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

I constantly think about what baby will look like! This is my first, so I don't have anything to compare him too, but I'm so curious to see whose genes are more dominant. I hope he's a good mix of me and DH, I think we both have some great qualities to share.... but I pray he gets my nose and DH's feet :haha:


----------



## charlie15

ha ha I'm so curious to meet bubs too and see what they look like and what they're personality is like...but i want my feet and my OH's nose!

Cridge that's amazing pic, i try to visualise what's kicking me and find it hard but that photo is lovely, you can really see some features.


----------



## Mrs.326

charlie15 said:


> ...but i want my feet and my OH's nose!

LOL! Too funny :) We're completely opposite! :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yes definitely Cridge!! They do look alike! :) 


Both boys look more like their Daddy's side ... MIL keeps saying how they're the spitting image of her and her sister when they were younger, BUT, Stephen is identical to his Daddy and Henry is like my SIL. They both have my nose though which is good cause it's like a little button nose rather than the weird wilson noses :haha: ... They're both blonde and blue eyed .. so she will be blue eyed but hoping she's blonde too :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Charlie! That's too cute :) Both of your boys are precious! DH and I were both blonde hair, blue eyed babies so I'm sure DS will be the same. They say if both parents have blue eyes there is no way for the child to have anything but blue, but if one or both of the parents have brown (or any other color) the child could have any variation in between... I'm curious to see if that's true!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Brown seems to be more dominant than blue though ... is that true??

AWw thank you :) I think so too! Can't believe my youngest in 1 in a couple of weeks!! They grow up tooooooo fast :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Ah blonde haired blue eyed babies, so cute! Again total opposite to both of you as my OH is Sri Lankan so obviously has dark hair and eyes, whereas I've brown hair and green eyes...bubs will have dark hair for sure, and probably brown eyes as brown eyes trump everything but I'd love bubs to have my eyes,...the one thing I'm almost certain of is bubs will have thick hair as we both have VERY thick hair as do all 4 grandparents...i think bubs may come out with what will look like a wig!!!


----------



## Coleey

Awww, lovely pic Cridge!! :)

My oh has dark hair and eyes, I had blonde hair all my life until I dyed it and blue eyes. Our son has blonde hair and blue eyes like me and looks a lot like me as a kid. This little one looks a lot like her big brother going by her 3d pics, so I wonder if she'll be a blondie too :) xx


----------



## janna

I have dark brown hair and blue eyes... DH has blonde/blue.
DD is also blonde/blue and looks a lot like DH (but with my shape of eyes).
Can't wait to see this little one!
Also, I've heard that 1st babies often look like their father (more than the mother), so that daddy will bond with baby. I wonder if that's true? hmmm...


----------



## bumpyyride

just a quick question....i seem to notice a reduction in movement for past 2 days...its happened before and baby started kicking vigorously again but i'm getting freaked out now that baby seems to be back on silent mode again for past 2 days...is this normal?? is such reduction of movement for a few days normal?

why oh why does a tiny little thing in ur tummy have so much power to freak u out completely:wacko:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my bub is quiet some days (today actually)

i hope my bub gets my DHs lovely blue eyes.. my eyes are weird and change colors lol

i had a migraine all day today.. they are backkk :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

Janna - I've also heard that? It's evolution apparently, as mother's know their baby's are theirs, whereas Dad's always have that uncertainty - therefore, nature made it so baby's look like their Dad to remove doubt of paternity :shrug:


----------



## morri

Where does the body know that it is the first baby :haha: 
it is all up to chance.
Also in colours of eyes etc: you have to remember that you only know the phenotype not the genotype. (aka just because someone has brown eyes doesnt mean that he hasnt got any blue eyes genes . ) same with hair too.


----------



## sharonfruit

Bumpy they say it's normal up until about 28 weeks then they should be in a routine sort of thing, but I've heard of quiet babies after that point too.

If you are worried please don't hesitate to call your doctor or midwife! I am sure bub is fine though :flower: xoxo


----------



## Mrs.326

I was my father's first (and only) child, and our baby/toddler pictures are identical! I was the spitting image of him, thankfully I have since grown out of that :) No offense, dad, but I like looking like a girl! I do have my mother's mouth though - it's a blessing and a curse :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey i see u all talking about eye colors. my dh has dark brown eyes and i have hazel/green eyes that change colors and my princess came out with blue eyes and kept them and stil to this day have blue eyes.(babies eye colors can change up until 6 months)


----------



## daddiesgift

You never really know what baby will look like! My parents both have dark brown/black hair, brown and green eyes, I'm blonde with blue eyes, my brother has brown hair and blue eyes. I'm my mothers twin just a paler version.

My husband has blue eyes and white blonde hair till about 18, I have blue eyes and dirty/golden blonde and we has a RED headed blue eyed baby! He has my nose for sure which is odd cause only the women in my family have this nose. My husbands family say they look identical as babies but my family says same thing for me and him so who knows! There is really no one with red hair immediate to us, my husbands facial hair grows in red? 

So we wonder what this babe will look like, I have a feeling brown hair my husband says blonde. How odd if it's another red head! I too worry what if this one is not as cute. I also kinda think they will be twins with different hair color lol.

Well he was Lucas Aidan but husband said he thinks Aidan is girly :wacko: so he's now Lucas Anthony ;)


----------



## gaiagirl

Bumpy - my little guy has days that's are very chill and almost totally quiet and then days where I feel him almost every hour. I think by 28 weeks you should be able to notice more constant patterns but it's ok at this point to have quiet days. I've used my Doppler on a couple of quiet days to reassure myself, but you could call your midwife if you're concerned...

As far as the evolutionary dad thing...I think it is true but just of all babies, not first babies only. Humans are actually not monogamous naturally and our common evolutionary ancestors arent either, so the male ALWAYS needs to be reassured that the baby is theirs, lol. I definitely see more of the fathers in my friends babies and I swear one face shot of this little guy in our regular 2D ultrasound looked like DH! 

Only three more months to find out :):):)


----------



## Coleey

My son looked just like my oh when he was born, but as he grew up he started looking more like me. :) He has his dad's nose, cheeks and ears though!

Hope everyone is well :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs.326

gaiagirl said:


> Only three more months to find out :):):)

It's SO CLOSE! I just realized next week is August already! AUGUST!! My baby shower is in September! This is unbelievable and so amazing :)


----------



## gaiagirl

I agree 326! I have a couple of days left until I'm in the double digits...

August will breeze by (as summer always does) and then it's just Sept/Oct for showers and final preparations! So crazy!

I am having a shower on Sept 22 and 30...one in my hometown for family and one in my current town for friends :)

Exiting times ahead!

On a less exciting note...my hip and pelvis has been so sore lately. I'm getting a massage Tuesday but that feels like forever away!!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

My first baby looks just like me! So much that my mom calls her by my name all the time. Lol. 
This is me with my first daughter

Here are my girls. Both have blue eyes but Adalynn has dark hair.

Do you think the little one looks like me too?


----------



## Mrs.326

Gaia - Have you tried a chiropractor yet? I've mentioned it several times, but I _swear_ by it! Seeing one has done wonders for my hip/back/groin pain... it's still there but much more managable. 

Ashley - both of your kiddos are super cute! And yes, I think they both look exactly like you! (the little one just has darker hair :))


----------



## morri

Hair-colour wise it is going to be interesting on our side too. Oh's parents have very dark hair, and bloonde hair. (with Oh's aunts having blonde hair)
My parents have dark hair (black or close) and blonde respectively.
Oh's brothers have blonde, brown and very dark brown hair respectively(with oh being the very dark brown hair one)
my siblings have the same dark blonde hair colour as I have, but all three of us had very light blonde hair as kids.
Eye colour wise: my oh has dark slate - grey /green eyes, and I have grey water colour sort of eyes.
my side of the family all have grey or blue grey eyes.
Another interesting thing-- the kids and grandkids of my oh's brother looks very much like his side of the family. Where as we come from a family were maternal seems to be the stronger side by looks. (my brother is especially in the face the spitting image not of his father(he is in other attributes like physique and thinking) but of his maternal side uncle. it is amazing. Basically we are very much looking like our maternal generation. 
Oh and feet, I am curious about that one too. M;any in my oh's family (all males at least) have a very high arched foot. Goes as far as his cousin once removed. not sure about the females in the family there aren't as many and I don't know them or their feet personally :haha:.


----------



## bethanchloe

Am I in double digits? Someone told me I was!?
Eek if so!!
"Gender" private scan is a week away finally - I'm getting impatient! 
I'm more impatient to find out my ELCS date, which is going to happen...I will be strong haha


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep Bethan you are!! 98 days to go for you! :)


----------



## Soulshaken

Yay for double digits!! 

My husband is Brazilian and has very dark eyes and black curly hair and I have blonde hair and blue eyes and when Dean was born he had blue eyes and black hair and how he has blonde curly hair and brown eyes haha you never know!! 

I'm feeling a lot of pelvic pain lately which I did NOT have this early with my last pregnancy :( no swelling yet though! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs.326

Here's my 22 week bump! 

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/e24199c8.jpg


----------



## gaiagirl

Looking gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

You look amazing!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

here i am yesterday... sun in my eyes once again! i feel like i've stayed the same size for awhile...

https://i1111.photobucket.com/albums/h467/janelletrevor/willows.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

CharlieKeys said:


> Is Harry a similar age to Stephen? It is weird, I thought his speech was fine, his words are pretty clear - I mean he says 'copter' for 'helicopter' etc, but he isn't even 2 yet! I gave in and he had it to go to bed today, but other than that he hasn't had it all day - so really proud of him :)

No he's even older! He'll be 2 in September. I don't think I know better than the hv but I don't always trust everything they say ;) x


----------



## booflebump

Gorgeous bumpies ladies!


----------



## bethanchloe

Ohhh random comment but I wish I lived anywhere but here, it's lonely!! I have no mama friends nearby :(


----------



## colsy

bethanchloe said:


> Ohhh random comment but I wish I lived anywhere but here, it's lonely!! I have no mama friends nearby :(

:hugs: Have you thought about joining some baby/toddler groups? I've found my social life has actually *improved* since having a baby, because I've met so many new people through joining baby groups.


----------



## bethanchloe

colsy said:


> bethanchloe said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh random comment but I wish I lived anywhere but here, it's lonely!! I have no mama friends nearby :(
> 
> :hugs: Have you thought about joining some baby/toddler groups? I've found my social life has actually *improved* since having a baby, because I've met so many new people through joining baby groups.Click to expand...

I have looked into a few but there aren't many that I like and they're not very good. I tried to use the 'meet a mum' thing from another site but it's just like there's nobody around here! I don't have any non-mama friends either. Aside from online folk I see occasionally. It's rubbish here.


----------



## skweek35

Hello ladies, 
We're back from an exceptionally hot Paris!! 42'C/108!!! The place is gorgeous but we are glad to be back in a cooler UK! 

No to catch up on all the missed news from this week!


----------



## booflebump

Come live in Scotland with me!


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Bethan - I know how that feels. I moved to my current city only knowing 1 person in the entire city! I felt horribly alone for a long while before I met DH and we started dating. He grew up in the area so he took me all over so I would know the city better and after I got out and about I started meeting new people and making friends. I know it'll change once baby gets here, too... my friends aren't into the family thing yet and I know I'll have to readjust and get back out there. Hopefully you and I can both find some momma groups that will be good for us!


----------



## skweek35

Aw Bethan - I know how you feel. I wanted to meet up with some friends today, went through my phone list and could find no one. I'm hoping this all changes when baba arrives. 

I'm loving all the bump pics - you all look gorgeous and glowing. Will see if I can add a pic DF took of me in the week somewhere in Paris!


----------



## skweek35

Here come 2 pics - 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/Picture048-1.jpg 
Saw this on the Sunday - final leg of Tour De France and had to get it for Speckle 

https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/Paris/251927_10151720015340288_556621778_n1.jpg 
Notre Dame in the background - Loved that place!! So beautiful inside and out!!
Sorry for the frown - sun was shining in my eyes


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> Come live in Scotland with me!

You KNOW how much I want to, we've had this discussion :winkwink:


----------



## bethanchloe

Mrs.326 said:


> Awe, Bethan - I know how that feels. I moved to my current city only knowing 1 person in the entire city! I felt horribly alone for a long while before I met DH and we started dating. He grew up in the area so he took me all over so I would know the city better and after I got out and about I started meeting new people and making friends. I know it'll change once baby gets here, too... my friends aren't into the family thing yet and I know I'll have to readjust and get back out there. Hopefully you and I can both find some momma groups that will be good for us!

I didn't find anything last time and I've moved maybe...10 minutes up the road, it's hard because I'm supposed to be working (and no maternity leave) so there is genuinely no time to do anything :( - boo hoo etc! Just seeing a friend once a week would be AMAZING but no such luck! x



skweek35 said:


> Aw Bethan - I know how you feel. I wanted to meet up with some friends today, went through my phone list and could find no one. I'm hoping this all changes when baba arrives.

It's hard isn't it - I know a lot of people do really really well once baby is here and they can get involved with baby groups, I just live in a crappy old place haha! x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i cant find any mommy groups around here... i've been searching for any place around me and nothing comes up :(


----------



## Coleey

Gorgeous bumps ladies! :D 

I don't have any mummy friends here either, but I live in a country where I'm still learning the language. Thankfully my job has helped with that :) Hopefully I'll start meeting mummy friends once my son starts daycare next month and when little lady is here. I know there's a baby group, I just have no idea where :haha:

Happy weekend ladies! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh Bethan :hugs: I know how you feel - on Tuesday when they went for their naps I was sobbing my eyes out because I had no one to text or ask to go to the park with the children. No one talks to me at groups and they all look at me with this "I feel so sorry for you" look; all because my boys run around a lot and I'm constantly chasing them. Not because they're naughty, but they're very inquisitive and Henry puts EVERYTHING in his mouth (paint, glue, food, dirt, snails - you name it). They're typical boys. Plus, since moving back to our home town,people there used to pick on me at school and to be honest, I want nothing to do with them. Hopefully, you'll find a nicer group and make lots of mummy friends, but it is SO hard - especially when a lot of mum's are SO competitive and make everything into 'my way is right, your way is wrong' :( 


LOVELY bumps ladies!! :) :) 

(Last day in triple digits today!!!!! :D :D )


----------



## CharlieKeys

skweek - how'd you cope in the heat?! Glad you had a lovely time in Paris! :)


----------



## charlie15

skweek, love the baby tour de france babygro, very cute!

I've heard motherhood can be lonely, having not yet experience it yet i am hoping I can make some friends with non competitive mummies or daddies!! Can some mums really be that bad?? I have lots of friends around here as grew up not far from here so I'm lucky but my closest friend and godchildren are all moving up north in a month...so sad we've known each other since we were 7 :(


----------



## charlie15

Charlie, yey to last day in triple digits :)


----------



## skweek35

the heat - well lots of water and a few ice-creams. Oh then back to the hotel by 4pm to shower and freshen up. 
Glad to be back in more a temperate climate


----------



## CharlieKeys

charlie - some can be. You get a lot of 'oh my baby is only 3 months and can do this' ... and you can tell most mum's are sitting there like 'yeah right', but then some panic thinking 'well my baby is 7 months and not doing that yet'. Some mum's you meet can be lovely and nothing like that at all. Just depends really


----------



## Fish&Chips

Have any of you UK ladies joined up to an NCT group? I would say I now have 7 very close friends through my NCT group whom I see at least once a week if not more. 

Charlie where abouts in Essex are you?

x


----------



## daddiesgift

CharlieKeys said:


> Oh Bethan :hugs: I know how you feel - on Tuesday when they went for their naps I was sobbing my eyes out because I had no one to text or ask to go to the park with the children. No one talks to me at groups and they all look at me with this "I feel so sorry for you" look; all because my boys run around a lot and I'm constantly chasing them. Not because they're naughty, but they're very inquisitive and Henry puts EVERYTHING in his mouth (paint, glue, food, dirt, snails - you name it). They're typical boys. Plus, since moving back to our home town,people there used to pick on me at school and to be honest, I want nothing to do with them. Hopefully, you'll find a nicer group and make lots of mummy friends, but it is SO hard - especially when a lot of mum's are SO competitive and make everything into 'my way is right, your way is wrong' :(
> 
> 
> LOVELY bumps ladies!! :) :)
> 
> (Last day in triple digits today!!!!! :D :D )




CharlieKeys said:


> charlie - some can be. You get a lot of 'oh my baby is only 3 months and can do this' ... and you can tell most mum's are sitting there like 'yeah right', but then some panic thinking 'well my baby is 7 months and not doing that yet'. Some mum's you meet can be lovely and nothing like that at all. Just depends really

All of that ^ :haha: I've found good friends becoming a mother but there are those out there that make play groups/mommy groups horrible. I've also never met so many judgemental group of people till I started hanging with mothers. There is no right or wrong way to raise a child, you do what fits yours. And the one upping mothers are worst!


----------



## sharonfruit

I had a look on the NCt website at antenatal lessons but it seemed to be pretty expensive, Do they do baby groups too? Xx


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I'm finding it hard just to keep in touch with existing friends. Over the two years, and last year especially, my life has changed quite a lot and I've gone from no kids....to a toddler stepson, teenage special needs foster daughter and now pregnant . I've found a couple friends have just disappeared. Guess they don't get where I'm at or want to fit into it I dunno. Sucks though.
But I hope once baby comes I can join some local groups and meet some new mommy friends! 

On another note anyone feeling that nesting urge?! Omg I am and I'm trying to suppress it! I want to set up the crib, wash and put away clothes and get everything ready for the baby! I really can't though because baby and my stepson are going to share a room and we don't want to do things to early. By ahhhh it's hard not too :(


----------



## skweek35

F & C - we have joined up with NCT. First session starts beginning of Sept. 

Lilbean - me too! I am also trying to suppress the urges at the mo. I do however have soo much to do before we can actually start buying furniture and bedding. 
I also need to sort through all the clothes I've bought to see where the gaps are and what I still need to buy. 
And then there are the birthing and hospital bags that need to be packed. 
EEEKKKK so much to do and only weeks to get it all done!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Glad I'm not alone! Haha all the clothes I have are already sorted, so I could get a little outa my system haha! By didn't help!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Fish&Chips said:


> Have any of you UK ladies joined up to an NCT group? I would say I now have 7 very close friends through my NCT group whom I see at least once a week if not more.
> 
> Charlie where abouts in Essex are you?
> 
> x

Urm I live near Chelmsford :) Are you near essex then?


----------



## CharlieKeys

lilbean ... YES! I never got the nesting urge with the boys, but lately all I want to do is tidy and clean. My house would be spotless if I wasn't so tired lol. Today, I've done, 4 bouts of washing up, one load of washing, cleaned and swept my kitchen, sorted out the boys room, sorted out all the toys in the living room, cleaned the dining table, changed the bed sheets, made dinner ... just need to sweep the living room floor and iron some of OH's work shirts and DONE for the day :haha: ... This is in between play time with the boys too. Usually get them to help tidy with me, but make it into a game :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

sharonfruit said:


> I had a look on the NCt website at antenatal lessons but it seemed to be pretty expensive, Do they do baby groups too? Xx

Yes it's not cheap (they only do antenatal classes) but if you can't afford it they can often reduce the fee or allow you to pay in installments as they are a charity after all. Although I didn't take too much from the classes I made the most amazing friends so it was totally invaluable. It's been 2 years almost to the day since I met them and they are now probably my closest friends.


----------



## Fish&Chips

CharlieKeys said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you UK ladies joined up to an NCT group? I would say I now have 7 very close friends through my NCT group whom I see at least once a week if not more.
> 
> Charlie where abouts in Essex are you?
> 
> x
> 
> Urm I live near Chelmsford :) Are you near essex then?Click to expand...

I'm about an hour away so not too far! I'm near High Wycombe x


----------



## CharlieKeys

An hour isn't far away at all! 


I'm being very naughty tonight - I made sausage casserole but when I went to eat it, it made me gag (not my cooking, but my body has real issues lately with eating proper dinners) .... so I ordered a Domino's !! It's sooooo yummy!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aghh I LOVE Dominos but we moved house in October and we're now in a place they don't deliver to! It's my own personal hell ;) 

Lilbean yep I've been nesting like crazy! I've wallpapered a wall in our bedroom single handedly plus stripped wallpaper off another and repainted. Plus I've started painting the kitchen and dyed the curtains. My dh has told me to stop and that he'll do the rest but I doubt it will get done any time soon so I might just crack on! Still need to strip wallpaper off in the baby's room and redecorate plus my son's room could do with some work. I just worry I'll run out of steam midway through!


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm jealous of you nesting ladies :( I feel the urge, not as bad as with my son where I was scrubbing nursery floor with tooth brush :haha: but where I feel rushed and need to get things done! Unfortunately the movers just picked up our things in Germany so it will be two months at least till we get our things. Then a mad dash to set up new babies room and the whole house!! 17 weeks seems right around the corner and his room is completely empty!! And with my son he came at 37 weeks so it could be 14 weeks! Thinking about it makes me want to hyperventilate ;) 

I use to be the manager at a Dominos when I was 18... Think I ate there everyday! I wanted to order pizza earlier but decided to walk to grocery store instead. Chicken veggie Alfredo pasta and French bread topped the pizza idea and it was amazing! 

I unfortunately bought a couple candy bars :nope: since I'm a candy addict but I'm thinking the walk will counter act the candy :rofl:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I wish I hadn't eaten it now ..... Feel so ill! :haha: Oh well leftover casserole for dinner tomorrow!!

I want to sweep my floor but to tired now :( 

Wow 2 months to get your stuff over here?! That seems like a long time Daddiesgift?!


----------



## daddiesgift

Yeah they take their time :) we hope it's sooner tho! We are in USA western at that so its going to take awhile. When we moved in Germany we shipped our stuff in June and received September :( easier then no kids! Our car has to be 52 days or less so that will be nice!


----------



## charlie15

I'm doing the ante natal NCT classes starting mid sept, have heard that the best thing about them is to meet other mums to be...hopfully some non judgemental non competitive ones!!


----------



## sharonfruit

You ladies are making me really want to do the NCT classes! I might havE another look at them an have a chat with OH about the cost! Xoxo


----------



## skweek35

hearing what some of you have accomplished so far is making me more motivated to get off my butt now and get moving! 
I have so much to do today so that I can get started in the nursery tomorrow. I really want to get started there, particularly sorting out what clothes I have already and what I still need to get for her. And then to get started on our hospital bags. 
I'm really getting excited now!!


----------



## morri

Antenatal classes are paid by the health insurance here,


----------



## Fish&Chips

The NHS also do some antenatal classes in the UK for free. I don't know what they're like though.


----------



## skweek35

I heard the NHS antenatal classes are very basic with lots more people - +/- 15 couples! where as NCT are always less than 10 couples. 

I dont think we will bother with the NHS classes


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've never been to any antenatal classes ... I sort of wish I had and at the same time glad I didn't lol! 

We also need to start thinking about hospital bags ... Just so they're ready to go when we need them, but it's effort trying to remember what I need again!


----------



## skweek35

Ditto to that Charlie!! Now that I'm back from our babymoon and the case is still out I want to start on the hospital bag. 

Does anyone know if hospitals are fussy about the kind of bag we use? I'm inclined to use a medium size wheelie holiday bag. 

Any advice / does and don'ts?


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies, hows everyone doing? I stepped on my scale yesterday and realized I've gained about 20 pounds so far! Is this normal?


----------



## CharlieKeys

I took in two medium sized bags - one for baby and one for me. I also didn't take in too much either - just 3 sleepsuits, 3 vests, 8 nappies, 1 packet of wet wipes .. urm, think that was it for baby :shrug: I only did this last year as well :haha:

In mine I had - those disposable knickers, 2 sets of Pjs, labour clothes, makeup, hairbrush, toothbrush, toothpaste, breast pads, food, drinks, 2 bras, hair band, shower stuff, towel, going home clothes, maternity pads (2 packets just incase), a book (not that you get a chance!) ... things like that

ooh phone charger!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh my word, hospital bags?! I've only just gotten pregnant!! Haven't I?!


----------



## skweek35

Hi F&C 
Are you still taking orders for the current seasons range of kite clothing?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi lovely, I'm going to send the order off after a week so there's still time. x


----------



## skweek35

Fab, Will be sorting through her clothes tomorrow to see what I have and what I still need and hopefully get an order sorted before the end of the week for you. 
I have also forwarded the details to my mom as she loves the stuff I got from you last time.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Coolio. Glad you both liked it! x


----------



## colsy

sharonfruit said:


> You ladies are making me really want to do the NCT classes! I might havE another look at them an have a chat with OH about the cost! Xoxo

NCT antenatal classes are amazing. You meet loads of people having babies the same time as you. But also NCT is far more than just antenatal - most local branches run postnatal groups, and groups for parents and babies, and groups for parents and toddlers. I've got quite involved with my local group since having my first baby and it's a good way to meet new people, get out on trips, go for coffee etc. I DEFINITELY recommend.


----------



## sharonfruit

Well I did check out the antenatal classes in my area this afternoon but unfortunately they all run on a saturday afternoon and my OH wouldn't be able to attend so I guess I'll wait til baby comes along and have a look at baby groups xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sharon usually they can suggest alternative groups near to you as the same thing happened to my NCT friend. x


----------



## sharonfruit

Okay thanks I'll maybe drop them an email. They do have one to one classes for you and your partner but I suppose that defeats the whole object of meeting people! Xoxo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope they can help you find something suitable. xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

This baby is being EVIL tonight .... this heartburn is horrible - like really really horrible tonight :(


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks F&C, I've just realised they do 90% discount for students, at that price it'd be even worth me going alone if there are no classes OH can't attend!

I've sent an enquiry so will let you know how I get on :happydance:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hope everyone had a good weekend. my sciatica was terrible all weekend.. worse then usual which i didnt think was possible! but i also have a cramp/ pinched nerve in my right hand? never had this before and it is painful!! anyone else? thinking maybe theres something going on in my neck or shoulder and its radiating down my arm? ugh i dont know but its a pain! ouchh


----------



## Cridge

babyfeva - I've gained about 16 pounds, so I'm right there with you.

Has anyone in the US pre-registered at their hospital yet? I asked my doc when I should be doing that and she said about now, and gave me a packet for the hospital. It still seems a bit early to be doing that. :shrug:


----------



## morri

I gained 13 kg so far. (yes kg) I only know that it is 32 German pounds( 1 German pound = 500 g) I think a US american pound is slightly less about 420 g? Can't remember, I know a british pound weight is about 450 g.


----------



## booflebump

I've put on about 10-12lbs, but fully expect to pack a whole pile more on in third tri :haha:


----------



## sharonfruit

I the same as you boofle, about 12lbs - expecting to gain a lot more as the baby starts piling on the pounds


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yikes, i've already gained 17 pounds! :(


----------



## sharonfruit

I've managed to book onto an NCT course! I'm so excited, it starts this Thursday! There were two courses, one on Thursday's and one on Tuesday's, OH sometimes works Tuesday evenings so I opted for the thursday one. The lady said it's a little early but there's another lady on the course who's due in the 6th November, so a few days later than me, I'm due in the 2nd.

So we start Thursday at 7.30 I think, and due to their generous student discount we only pay 13.30 for the whole course, yay yay. Thanks for your help F&C! Xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've gained 14lbs - just weighed myself. I'm happy with that! With my second I was already nearly on 28lbs by this point.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sharon that's great news!! I hope you make lots of new friends there xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge - you've already registered?? AAHH!! I haven't even thought about it...


----------



## Cridge

Mrs. - No, I haven't pre-registered at the hospital yet, but my doc told me to go ahead at 24 weeks. I just feel like it's still a bit early, so I'll probably wait until closer to 28 weeks... or maybe 30. 

I HAVE, however, registered at Babies R Us. :haha: I was with a couple of good friends over the weekend and they wanted to help me register, so I have that checked off my list! :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Why do you have to register at a hospital? 

Here our midwife says where do you wanna give birth? You choose ... she phones up at about 36 (or maybe 34..) weeks and books you in


----------



## Cridge

charliekeys - it's just a convenience thing. You can fill out all the paperwork when you get to the hospital, or you can pre-register, where you fill out all the paperwork beforehand so you're not filling it out while you're in labor. Some states/hospitals require it and others don't.


----------



## Mrs.326

I registered at Babies R Us this weekend, too! My sister has 2 kids so she went with me to help. It was a little overwhelming, but not as bad as I thought it'd be. I never realized how much stuff you actually need for baby! I'm sure a lot of the items are "nice to haves" and not really necessities, but still... it's quite a lot! 

Now I just need to focus on the nursery and see if we can finish that in the next month, so when my baby showers start in September I won't be completely overwhelmed. We've also just booked our 3D sonogram for September 15! I can't wait to see his little face!! :)


----------



## Cridge

I think places like Babies R Us does a great job at making you think you need a lot more for baby than you really do. :haha: But I also think it takes actually having a baby of your own to know exactly what YOU'll want and "need". 

We also started our nursery this weekend. I ordered a crib last week and it was delivered while I was out of town. I wasn't expecting to put it up so quickly, but I think dh was anxious, which I love. So the crib is up.... need to go buy paint today and get that started!


----------



## booflebump

Glad you got sorted with a course sharonfruit!

xxx


----------



## skweek35

Sharonfruit - 13.30 for all 6 sessions! I wish they would accept my student card! (anything for a discount heehee) I didnt even mention to them that I have a student card in the end as both DF and I work full time they would never even consider it! 

As for how much weight I've picked up ... One day my scales tell me I've picked up 20lbs and the next 15 lbs! So I give up!! Just hoping I can breast feed to help get my figure back really quickly. I have my first wedding dress fitting at the end of January! They called me 2 weeks ago wanting to see me now already - uumm NO cant do that right now! No ways I will fit into that corsetted wedding dress with this bump!! Teehee! 

AFM - I'm totally shattered now! Have spent all day (spring)cleaning our house! Yes it's not that big but I usually do it over 2 days - because I'm lazy like that! But doing all the house work and 2 loads of washing in one day! No wonder my hips hurt and I'm just about falling sleep here now!!
Just waiting for DF to get home to put the clean duvet cover on so I can go to bed! The least I can ask him to do! teehee


----------



## sharonfruit

> Sharonfruit - 13.30 for all 6 sessions! I wish they would accept my student card! (anything for a discount heehee) I didnt even mention to them that I have a student card in the end as both DF and I work full time they would never even consider it!

When I called the lady and asked about the student discount she said all I had to do was email the bookings department telling them I'm a student under the age of 22. She said I didn't need any documentation or anything like that! I wasnt too sure, because my OH works full-time and is a high earner, but you do have to be under 22. xxx


----------



## skweek35

oh well there we go - don't think I can pass for being 22 again! A mature student at 36 - think they might laugh at me :haha:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

So we have officially registered at babies r us and TJs :) 
It was so fun to go around and pick out all the awesome things we'd love to have for lil bean! Now to be surprised with what we actually receive! 

I've also registered at the hospital.

Feel like I got a few things in order now! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

We got to see our baby girl today! She already fills my heart with joy just seeing her little face.



Hope everyone is feeling well :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

great pic ashley!! so adorable!!!

today i got yet another nasty look from a stranger when seeing my bump. i am short and i guess look young. i havent been doing my hair really (bun!) and no make-up today and i guess my 25 year old self looked 16. she said "that sucks", just loud enough for me to hear. what is wrong with people.. i would never pass judgement.. not on a 16 year old, 26 year old... 45 year old... i get glared at out at the stores everytime.. 

i give a huge bitch smile and keep walking... :winkwink:


----------



## CharlieKeys

wishful - some people can be so rude!! :(

Ashley - what a great pic!! She looks gorgeous :) I love the 3D scans ... in fact I may have to beg the OH to let us get one done this time.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i think my husband might celebrate our wedding anniversary this year by getting a 3D scan... :) we will see!


----------



## booflebump

Aww ashley - so cute!! I have my 4d scan on the 14th - can't wait! xxx


----------



## charlie15

so cute Ashley. Wishful just ignore them...ignorance!! i get the same not because i look 16 (i wish ) but because my OH is Asian, some people see my bump then see us and give us the glare with the odd comment....i have to bite my tongue, but luckily it usually doesn't happen in london where peeps see bi racial couples and babies all the time and that's where we'll be living and, now i think staying too. they can sod off!!


----------



## Mrs.326

lilbeanhoping - you're way ahead of the game!! Must feel nice to have so much accompished already :) We're registered at Babies R Us, but still have so much left to do. 

wishful - I admire you're ability to rise above... I'm sure I would have given her a piece of my mind. Regardless, I've seen your pictures and you're precious! I'm glad you're not letting the comments/stares get to you!


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you everyone! :) 

Sorry about the rude stares and comments. You are strong for just smiling and walking. I have a hard time NOT saying something to people when they do that to me. So, good job! 

What week does 3rd trimester start??


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks ladies!! and thats terrible about the looks because your husband is Asian... it breaks my heart :(... they are probably just jealous at how beautiful your baby is destined to be!! :)

my doctor says the beginning of week 27 is third tri! could be different for others?


----------



## Cridge

What a doll Ashley!! So cute! IMO, 3rd tri starts once you hit 26 weeks. Officially, if you're counting days, it's 26w3d...that's why some say 26 weeks and others say 27 weeks. So congrats on being in the 3rd tri!!! I feel like 2nd tri is so long - I can't believe I'm finally nearing the end!


----------



## Mrs.326

According to my trusty iPhone app (hehe! I don't know what I'd do without it!), the 3rd trimester does begin at week 27! :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you! So I'm basically there or almost there! Crazy! It seems like it has taken forever to get here but at the same time I can't believe that its here! I really can't believe in about 3 months I will be a mom of 3 girls!


----------



## CharlieKeys

eeeeek So some of us november mummy's will be moving over to 3rd tri soon!!!! 

I had a peek the other day and it's all labour stories and 'Is this it' - SCARY!


----------



## Mrs.326

Charlie - I know what you mean! We're definitely in forum limbo right now... can't really relate too much on the 2nd tri boards, and 3rd tri is all about labor!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yikes the 3rd tri seems ages away but I guess it's not :s


----------



## Mrs.326

I still have 4 weeks before I hit 3rd tri... right now I'm looking forward to next Wednesday, which will be my v-day!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

It was the same as 1st tri though .. it was all feeling sick, just finding out you were pregnant and early scans, but 2nd tri was all 16 week checkups and 20 week scans.

We need an inbetween section lol


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I think it's v day wait time next


----------



## Mrs.326

You're right Charlie! There should be inbetween sections :)


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry about the rude comments and stares :( Some guy actually called me fat in the street the other day!!!


Yay for 3rd tri - I def feel like an inbetweener! XXX


----------



## babyfeva

Ashley- your baby looks so beautiful. I want to get a scan. What is better a 3D or 4D?


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol, this 3D and 4D nonsense drives me nuts. Silly marketing, there's no such thing as the fourth dimension haha. 4D IS 3D! 

Sorry just couldn't hold back!


----------



## ashleywalton

3D is the scan...There is no 4D but the coolest thing about the 3D scan for me is when you can actually see the baby moving while its in the 3D mode. It's really neat! :)


----------



## Cridge

That's what "4D" is... 3D is a still picture, and 4D is with motion. Same thing, but since technology is now able to do a live action 3D, they decided to call it 4D. :shrug:


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol, pretty sure my plain old 2D was live motion too! Who knows...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

sharonfruit said:


> Sorry about the rude comments and stares :( Some guy actually called me fat in the street the other day!!!
> 
> 
> Yay for 3rd tri - I def feel like an inbetweener! XXX

what is wrong with people?!?! so sorry hun.. people like that are just miserable in their own lives... :hugs:


----------



## mammytoerin

I was told that the fourth dimension is sound. We only get 2D scans, and could see our baby somersaulting, kicking and moving hands around vigorously :)


----------



## mammytoerin

Just googled the difference between 3 and 4D scans, and the information seems to say that the 4th dimension is movement? That does confuse me!!


----------



## morri

it is called 4 D because the fourth dimension is time.


----------



## booflebump

Hi ladies!!

Our buggy has arrived at my SIL's :happydance: And our nursery furniture should be arriving today :wohoo: All very exciting xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay for furniture, Boofle! I am so excited for my mom to come visit next weekend, as she will be bringing the rest of the nursery furniture with her :) I can't wait to have it all put together!!! MIL should have the bedding done by then, too! So exciting :) 

Also, just thought I'd point out that it is officially AUGUST!!!!!!! OMG, where did the time go?! Just a few more months, ladies :)


----------



## babyfeva

The time is going by so fast! How much time is everyone taking off if you're working?


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm taking off 3 months. Doesn't seem long enough, but I love my job and don't want to risk losing it!


----------



## babyfeva

So this is where I get confused since it's my first baby. Are you taking 3 months off after you have your baby or does this also include the time that the doctor recommends that you stop working? Sorry for the millions of questions.


----------



## Mrs.326

3 months after baby. If for any reason I have to stop working before I go into labor, my short term disability will cover it. So, basically short term disability will cover any bed rest, plus the 6 or 8 weeks required to heal and bond after delivery (6 weeks for natural, 8 weeks for c-section). After that time I have to apply for FMLA which would add on an additional 6 weeks.


----------



## babyfeva

Thank you, i understand now. Do you know how much they actually pay for disability and family leave?


----------



## Mrs.326

everyones short term disability is different. I work in a commission based industry, so my pay while on short term will be 60% of my salary from August to August (not quite sure why August??). After that, while on FMLA, I will not get paid at all... all FMLA does is grant you time off and secure your position so you have a job to come back to.


----------



## babyfeva

Hmmm. intereresting. I guess I need to look into that. My job doesn't really know since I work in a small dental office. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mrs.326

You're welcome! I'm still working out the details with my office too (I'm the first woman in this office in 6 years to have a baby!), so I know what a pain it can be to try and figure everything out!


----------



## skweek35

I so know what you mean - August already!! Just 3 months left now!! WOW time has really flown by!!! Seems like just yesterday we were all announcing our BFP's!! 

As I'm in teacher in the UK I get up to a year off, but I will only be taking 40 weeks off. Any more time off and I don't get paid. So will only take the 40 weeks off which works really well, as I will go back to work for 3 days and then summer holidays start again! So back just in time to kick start my full salary again.


----------



## gaiagirl

Perfect timing skweek! I am a teacher in Canada, although I don't have a regular continuing contract which means I work semester to semester *hoping* I get temporary contracts! It kinda sucks, but I will likely have a permanent job within 3-5 years. If I ever don't get a contract I just work on call as a sub. 

So far for Sept I don't have anything lined up, but there is a good chance I will get something by mid-end of Sept. If so, I can take leave from that and get 95% of my pay for 17 weeks then just onto regular Canadian mat leave at 55% of my average pay for another 35 weeks.

If I don't find anything by mid Sept I will likely go on leave early and just have the 55% of my average over the past 6 months...that wouldn't be ideal but I am certainly grateful for it! 

No matter what I will be home until next Oct/Nov. Ladies who are back to work by 3 months...I can't imagine, I wish there was another alternative for you. I guess it will bring extra challenges but I am sure you will all kick a$$ at both anyways :thumbup:


----------



## morri

wow arent teachers in canada taken on by the state? sounds like a sucking situation-


----------



## gaiagirl

Each municipality has a school district that hires teachers and runs public schools. I am an employee of my local school district, but the jobs are based on contracts...either temp or continuing. Temporary is usually semester to semester and continuing is permanent (unless you are laid off). Getting jobs is based on seniority so as soon as you have accrued enough you usually get a continuing job. I am just not there yet because I live in a VERY popular area and there's a lot of competition! 

Starting out is tough, it takes years but it is an investment and it will pay off...or so I keep telling myself, LOL.


----------



## Mrs.326

gaiagirl said:


> Ladies who are back to work by 3 months...I can't imagine, I wish there was another alternative for you. I guess it will bring extra challenges but I am sure you will all kick a$$ at both anyways :thumbup:

3 months is actually pretty long for maternity leave here. Most people only take 6-8 weeks. I'm fortunate enough to be in a financial situation where I can take the max amount off unpaid... anymore than what they allow and my job won't be here waiting for me. Thankfully my boss has children and understands how demanding being a new parent can be, so he's already told me he'll work with my new schedule to make things easier.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow August already!! It's flying by!

Ashley ... just noticed your ticker has moved up a box!!!!! You're in the final 3 months now! :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Mrs.326 said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Ladies who are back to work by 3 months...I can't imagine, I wish there was another alternative for you. I guess it will bring extra challenges but I am sure you will all kick a$$ at both anyways :thumbup:
> 
> 3 months is actually pretty long for maternity leave here. Most people only take 6-8 weeks. I'm fortunate enough to be in a financial situation where I can take the max amount off unpaid... anymore than what they allow and my job won't be here waiting for me. Thankfully my boss has children and understands how demanding being a new parent can be, so he's already told me he'll work with my new schedule to make things easier.Click to expand...

Yah, I have heard that 6-8 week thing from many US ladies...it is just so crazy! Most of my friends were just beginning to feel confident with breastfeeding, etc at about 6 weeks...what a challenge to go back to work!


----------



## booflebump

I'm finishing work at 31 weeks, and hopefully won't have to return :thumbup: But if I do, it will be one or two days a week from next October x


----------



## morri

oh that sounds harsh. Send some teachers here teachers are always looked for here. (especially physics and other sciences, because most ones are getting pensioned. Here you are an employee of your state, and thus you are pretty safe from unemployment , especially if you are a civil servant.


----------



## booflebump

Morning ladies

Nearly 27 weeks bumpy

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwODAxLTAxMTUwLmpwZw-1.jpg

Anyone else started to feel really hot all the time? My body temperature has definately jumped up the past few days!

xxx


----------



## skweek35

Love the bump Boofle!! Lovely neat bump there!! 


As for temp rise - mine definitely rose last week when we were in Paris - but then again it could well have been the heat wave we walked into! 
But on a more serious note I am definitely warmer than usual and DF is sooo complaining. I'm always opening windows and he tries to close them complaining its cold! Some nights I strip down to sleep! Just to hot to wear anything these days! 
Just dont invite anyone for a sleep over here! :rofl:


----------



## morri

well I am always (since the start) feeling a lot warmer than my oh. He is always complaining about the cold when it is about 20 degrees and I think it is the perfect temperature :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i feel hot all the time, but i also live in a hot and humid city.
every summer is brutal but i never complain.. never see the point as everyone else is suffering.. and saying it out loud sometimes makes it worse i feel... BUT this summer? HECK NO I COMPLAIN ALL THE TIME HAHA. i mention atleast once an hour how hot i am and how i cant wait until fall... my husband use to say he was sorry and try and cool me down but now he's like "i know hun" before i even finish the sentence :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## babyfeva

I was feeling really hot yesterday. I walked around the house in my undies all day until I had to leave the house :) My husband still feels more hot than me. He's always been that way.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Gorgeous bump Boofle!! Jealous at how lovely it is! :) 

Temperature .. yes and I HATE being hot :( Especially, as pregnancy always makes my feet hot .. and that's one thing i just can't stand :(


----------



## Mrs.326

Great bump, boofle!! 

I am _always_ hot it seems... It's been over 100 degrees here for the last 2 weeks, so our AC is usually set on 69 when we're home... however, the last few nights I've had it down to 66 (and honestly could have gone lower as I am _still_ hot). DH is being a sport and wrapping up in thick blankets without complaining :)


----------



## morri

oh looks like a thunderstorm is coming up here.


----------



## booflebump

Thanks lovelies.....and Charlie, I hear you on the hot feet!!!! I used to always have freezing cold feet, but now, come bedtime, they are burning, burning hot which drives me nuts! xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Do you find you just can't sleep with hot feet ... It's horrible lol! 

Also - is anyone sweating more? I literally walk across the road and my face is dripping with sweat. What is that about? :shrug:


----------



## morri

hm I also tend to have warmer feet than usual which is great because I use to have cold feet :haha:


----------



## Coleey

I'm always boiling at the moment, so I'm really glad the weather is cool here. I get really red in the face and look like a lobster :haha: xx


----------



## Cridge

definitely been more hot. I'm usually the one with at least the sheet on at night but dh and I have swapped roles and now I sleep on top of all the bedding and he's all covered up. :wacko:

I think I've started feeling braxton hicks today. I get a certain nausea feeling with af cramps, and I've felt that a couple of times today and I believe my belly has tightened at the same time...although it usually feels hard, so I'm not 100% sure they were definitely braxton hicks. I thought it was a little early to start feeling those, but dr. google says it's normal to be feeling them now. :shrug:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i got my first braxton hicks at 20 weeks. i was so nervous. weirdly enough i havent gotten them since week 21 and i am headed to week 26 this weekend. i am thinking it was a combo of heat plus not enough water.. it was 98 degrees and humid that day.

but you are correct.. they are completely normal at this stage!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Oooh. I learned you aren't hot until you've had magnesium ala IV. I'm a sauna!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

doing a little online shopping... should i be getting blackout curtains for nursery?? i know that babys room is going to be pretty sunny from what i saw of it (moving in a few weeks).

and happy weekend all!


----------



## Mrs.326

Our nursery is also pretty sunny... We're just doing regular curtains though. I want baby to be able to nap in any environment so that when we travel or are out and about, he won't be so used to a dark room that he can't sleep. This is just my opinion on it though, as a first time mom I don't have any prior experience to share.


----------



## silver_penny

We don't use blackout curtains here, but if I feel its too sunny in the room, I will put an extra blanket over the window to block out some of the light.


----------



## gaiagirl

I don't want to pay for blackout curtains, lol. The baby costs are quickly adding up and I am starting to get a bit concerned about the fall!

I am not sure what we will do about curtains, but I guess since baby won't be sleeping in there for the first little while there is no rush...


----------



## bethanchloe

I'm having another perfect girl to match my Jessamy :) exactly what I wanted :D!


----------



## CharlieKeys

awww congrats!! :) :)


----------



## skweek35

Congrats Bethan!! Team :pink: YAY YAY


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Beth!! :D xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Nesting over here!! I've just washed more of her clothes, put the car seat cover in the wash, changed all the bed sheets, sorted the boys room out (finally! They're at MILs so had the time to do it), 3 loads of washing up, now about to finish the kitchen, clean the lounge and sort our bedroom out. Bathroom can wait until tomorrow :) :)

Oh and need to iron ..


----------



## skweek35

want to do my ironing too?


----------



## CharlieKeys

yeah bring it over ... might take a while as my ironing pile is HUGE :haha:


----------



## skweek35

my ironing board has been up since Tuesday morning. Maybe I should get off here and get my ironing done!


----------



## bethanchloe

I built the units I bought for the new one, they're already full and I haven't bought anything - they're so much smaller than I imagined plus I can reuse so much stuff now! Still annoyed though - gotta get SOME new stuff for the tiny one :D!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Have you got any names for her that you like? :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

gaiagirl said:


> I don't want to pay for blackout curtains, lol. The baby costs are quickly adding up and I am starting to get a bit concerned about the fall!
> 
> I am not sure what we will do about curtains, but I guess since baby won't be sleeping in there for the first little while there is no rush...

so true! my DH was like i dont want you to buy curtains and then want the darkened ones though because then more money with buying two sets. so i bought the dark ones tonight. i am going to have him nap etc in his bedroom from the beginning so i guess it will work out!
thanks ladies!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

double digits!!! so excited

unfortantly i was out shopping today and came very close to passing out. i didnt feel dizzy in my head but my legs became SO heavy and felt like lead, which in turn made my upper half feel "off" and i was leaning against the damn aisle. i called DH and thankfully he was a minute away and took me home. no way i wanted to drive. since then my legs are a bit lighter but the cramps are pretty bad :/ hope everything is okay?


----------



## bethanchloe

CharlieKeys said:


> Have you got any names for her that you like? :)

She's called Kitty Rosa :)


----------



## sharonfruit

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by CharlieKeys
> Have you got any names for her that you like?
> She's called Kitty Rosa

What a beautiful name! Congratulations x


----------



## booflebump

Afternoon lovelies!

It's my birthday today - so just having a chill after our hypno class before I have to go and get ready for going out for dinner tonight :thumbup: Looking forward to a nice steak and an indulgent pud!

Congrats on the baby girl Beth :kiss:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Happy Birthday Boofle!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy Birthday Boofle!! :) 

and lovely name Beth :)


----------



## skweek35

:cake:Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to Boofle, Happy birthday to you!! 
Hope you have a fab day and are spoilt rotten!!:cake:


----------



## gaiagirl

Happy Birthday Boofle!!!! Indulge away!


----------



## morri

Happ ybirthday boofs,. for some reason i thought your bday was 7/7 but that I guess was a different forum member :)


----------



## Soulshaken

Congrats on the girlie bethan and happy birthday boofle!! 

i FINALLY was able to catch up on all the posts! It seems like everytime I open the computer my DS slams the keyboard until I give up... he loves technology so much he just wants to watch silly cartoons or slam the keys and by the end of the day i'm too tired to do anything but pick up the house and go to bed haha

Definitely feeling the heat more! And I'm getting at least 5 braxton hicks a DAY now! It's a little uncomfortable because it makes my entire stomach get so tight and then I'm short of breath and then I have to pee! haha I remember them being like this with my DS but I don't remember them being this early. So i'm just trying to drink as much water as possible and rest when I can


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy birthday Boof! 

My son is being a nightmare and not going off to sleep without a fight so I'm currently sat in his room until he gives in! Wish me luck :s


----------



## babyfeva

Happy Birthday Boofle and congrats Beth!


----------



## Mrs.326

Congratulations on another girl, Beth! 

Happy Birthday, boofle! 

I went for my glucose test yesterday and they were so unorganized! Two nurses got into it as to whether or not I could actually do the test at 23w2d (supposed to be 24 weeks I guess??) and now I have to go back next week to have it done. Blah! I was really hoping to get it out of the way.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

sorry MRS! that does seem like a mess.. esp. because we all dread it, so to go in and then have to return sucks! still havent had mine and i am 26 weeks?! maybe my dr will forget :winkwink: jk i know it's important!!

and a big happy birthday to boofle (fellow leo here!) and congrats beth!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

happy birthday boofle! my b-day is next week and i am already picturing the cake :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmmmm cake!! yum yum!


----------



## booflebump

Nom nom nom to cake :dance: Back to work for me tomorrow - only 20 working days left and then I am on maternity leave....can't wait!!

xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Happy Birthday Boofle! 

Congrats Beth!

Happy V-Day to me! Yippy! I can not believe I only have 16 weeks left till my due date..so much to do and adding another baby to our one baby family is freaking me out!! Especially since my sons sleep has been off this week I have NO idea how I am going to keep up with two kids who dont sleep through the night.

Had my first Ob appointment here on Friday, it was okay nothing too exciting. Doctor seemed nice so thats all that really matters. No birth planning here, over ratted to me :winkwink: this time Im going in, getting an epidural STAT, and pushing when they tell me to i need to push. As long as baby arrives safely I dont care about anything else. Going to hopefully tour the labor and delivery ward tonight.


----------



## daddiesgift

Since Ive been doing everything from my phone here are some picture uploads I missed :thumbup: A tshirt we bought Lucas, hard to find "little brother" outfits, harder still to find "big brother" ones! Then a picture of our lo Dominic playing in yard a few days ago :kiss: and my bump. I feel like ive really gotten bigger the last two weeks, a lot bigger at this point with #2 than #1 :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







bb.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3









rawr.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 6









23week.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyfeva

Happy V-day Daddiesgift!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

I think we have finally settled on a name for our Little Speckle! Danika Carys Gasson. 
There is still loads of time before she is due so we migt change her name between now and then. :shrug:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Happy V Day, daddiesgift!!


And love the name Skweek!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy V-day Daddiesgift!! :) 



and lOVE the name Skweek!!

I have no energy to cook tonight, so ordering thai takeout - cost a frigging fortune!


----------



## morri

same for me I am still looking at what to have- take out or nothing at all mhhh.


----------



## bethanchloe

I'm ready for my baby now! Does that sound awful? Of course I don't want them to be born this early but I just feel SO ready to meet her!
I'm getting painfully impatient and don't watch any of the midwife/OBEM programmes 'cause it makes me jealous haha!
x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I feel the same Beth!! Then when I get braxton hicks I'm like noooooo we don't want to see you yet :haha:


----------



## bethanchloe

CharlieKeys said:


> I feel the same Beth!! Then when I get braxton hicks I'm like noooooo we don't want to see you yet :haha:

Never had BH in my life!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I never had them until this pregnancy... not sure if that's a good thing or not? lol


----------



## Coleey

Happy V day Daddiesgift! Lovely bump and your little man is so cute! :)

Love the girly names too, they're beautiful! xx


----------



## Soulshaken

I feel like I didn't have BH until later in my last pregnancy but MAN do I not miss them! I've been feeling like I'm 9 months pregnant already and I have 3 months left haha oh gees... I am starting to get really excited to meet this little guy though :)


----------



## Cridge

Happy birthday Boofle!! We have the same birthday!! 

Mrs. - the 1hr. glucose test is usually done at 28 weeks. I had mine done at 24 weeks because I was on metformin (a diabetic drug... I'm pre diabetic) and my doc weaned me off. The receptionist took a minute for me to convince that it was okay I had it at 24 weeks, so I can understand why yours gave you a hard time too. GL with it!

Wishful - were you having leg or uterine cramps? I hope everything is okay. I've been very light headed this pregnancy. I find I can't stand for too long or I start to feel like I'm about to pass out. It's really annoying.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i had leg cramps but nothing i my belly or pelvic area THAK GOD or i would be so upset. i feel pretty tired and dont want to be out of the house for long stretches of time now because i do get dizzy :/


i want to meet my little bub so bad!! i keep saying "i cant wait to meet you" but then quickly i'm like "buttt stay where you are for ATLEAST 10 more weeks" lol. cant believe i am 26 weeks.. last week of 2nd tri!!!


----------



## booflebump

Morning ladies, how are we all?


----------



## booflebump

Midwife appointment for me tomorrow - 9.20 :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

Is that your 28 week appointment Boofle? xxx


----------



## booflebump

Yup - so urine, bump measuring, listening in to bubs, and possibly bloods once I've spoken to her about them. Not having the GTT for sure, but it's meant to be time for a full blood count and antibodies possibly as well


----------



## sharonfruit

Good luck! I have that appointment next week! X


----------



## bethanchloe

I don't think I'm seeing midwife again 'til 14th? I'm not sure! She's a combination of absolutely brilliant and completely terrifying as she's been doing it for over 25 years so knows everything and isn't afraid to say so!
The dreaded VBAC appointment and GTT are this week...on the same day which is nice!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Made it to V Day but on hospital bedrest. I am really achy and tired and want to take a shower right now. I've also decided I hate all medications because everything has a side effect and I hate side effects.


----------



## morri

I have now booked my antenatal classes. What did it say in the mail- we feel free to send you some more information material. 
I scroll down and I see 9 attachments to the mail. :rofl: all about other stuff they offer .


----------



## booflebump

WTB - massive hugs :hugs: Have they got you in hospital or at home?

xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hospital. Supposedly until the girls are here. I'm stable as far as carrying them for now, I am just crazy head and neck achey. Lovely meds keep the girls cooking but I'm not loving it tonight.


----------



## morri

Aw Massive hugs and positive vibes to you tonight :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Hang in there, you're doing great!


----------



## babyfeva

Is anyone experiencing there fingers getting numb? Everytime I wake up in the mornings my right hand is usually numb...


----------



## booflebump

babyfeva said:


> Is anyone experiencing there fingers getting numb? Everytime I wake up in the mornings my right hand is usually numb...

Yup - it's night time carpal tunnel and it hurts!


----------



## babyfeva

boofle- is it due to poor blood circulation or my job?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Carpal tunnel is common in pregnancy due to the extra weight and blood volume we all carry around. Supposedly it gets better after you have your LO.


----------



## gaiagirl

WTB - hang in there, you are doing great! I feel for you though, I would go nuts!

First day of third tri today and woke up achey from my toes to my ears, lol. We are having a heat wave, which for us is about 28 degree weather...but when you aren't used to it it sucks! Hopefully I can do some stretching and feel better!


----------



## booflebump

babyfeva said:


> boofle- is it due to poor blood circulation or my job?




WTBmyBFP said:


> Carpal tunnel is common in pregnancy due to the extra weight and blood volume we all carry around. Supposedly it gets better after you have your LO.

What WTB said - but sitting on a computer all day can aggravate it too xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge said:


> Happy birthday Boofle!! We have the same birthday!!
> 
> Mrs. - the 1hr. glucose test is usually done at 28 weeks. I had mine done at 24 weeks because I was on metformin (a diabetic drug... I'm pre diabetic) and my doc weaned me off. The receptionist took a minute for me to convince that it was okay I had it at 24 weeks, so I can understand why yours gave you a hard time too. GL with it!

Thanks, I did not know that! I wonder why I was booked at "24 weeks" in the first place? I just found out that PCOSers carry a greater risk of GD, so maybe that's why?? Either way, they asked me to come back this week after Wednesday (when I'll officially be 24 weeks). I hope they don't give me a hard time about it again!

Oh - and happy belated birthday, Cridge! :)

Daddiesgift - cute bump! You still look pretty tiny to me :)

Skweek - _Love_ the name :) 

WTB - Hang in there! I'm sure it's frustrating to be in the hospital, but it'll be so worth it when you have all 3 of your girls in your arms! How long do they usually expect you to carry triplets?


----------



## Cridge

Mrs. - yes, it's probably because of the PCOS (I have that too) that they're testing you early. I hope you pass!

WTB - Were you having contractions or what put you in the hospital? I feel for you - it can't be fun! But it'll be worth it in the end! How long do they think you'll last?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Average is 32-33 weeks, though I'll be impressed if we make it that far. I have cervical incompetence as well as an irritable uterus. I've seriously had nothing but pills for the last six hours. :haha: I'm not one to take anything beyond Tylenol normally so it is interesting taking meds to stop contractions and then more meds to counteract the first ones' side effects.


----------



## Cridge

Ugh! I'm so sorry!! 10 weeks in the hospital doesn't sound fun at ALL!! :hugs: I'm totally like you with the drug thing - I even avoid Tylonol if I can - so I can just imagine what it's like. You'll get through this!!! One day at a time!


----------



## Mrs.326

Well the good news is today is your V-day WTB!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

WTB - Happy V-day and :hugs: hope everything goes okay and the next 10 weeks fly by :( :( 


I had my 28 week bloods done today (she gave me the form at my 24 week appt and said to get them done a week before my 28 week appt). The lady was lovely, but as the needle went in the blood squirted. Then as she took it out, it didn't stop bleeding for ages and I nearly fainted (not like me at all!!!) - she said something about high blood pressure :shrug: We also had Henry's hip scan and his hips are fine so that is one less thing to worry about! :)


----------



## morri

Hang in there WTB, I feel for you on the tablets, I usually never take anything :haha: so I can imagine taking tons of tablets must be hard.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hang in there WTB! thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Does anyone know when it's a good time to do 3D/4D scans?


----------



## booflebump

Best time to get them done is 27-30 weeks - baby is big enough to be seen clearly and have some fat on their bones, but not so big that they are descending in to the pelvis. Babybond offer 4d scans between 24-32 weeks

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I had one done wiht my first at 28 weeks - was SO good! :)


----------



## morri

I had my first at 20weeks- and going to have one at each scan that I'll have (so each appointment that I have till delivery :) )


----------



## wishfulmom2b

when do others have ultrasounds? where i live there is no scheduled ultrasounds after the 18-20 week one? sometimes they will look at 34 weeks but its rare. if you have no problems, are low risk you only have the two... early dating and 18 week one.


----------



## ashleywalton

I technically only have 1. Boo! :( I've had 3 because my husbands aunt and cousin do them so I have had each of them do one. One at 16 weeks, 20 weeks (doctor) and 26 weeks. So, I doubt I will have anymore now unless my doctor suspects something.


----------



## gaiagirl

Because we want to have him at home, we have another scan scheduled for 36 weeks...to check position and placenta and whatnot. But that is not the norm here for a hospital birth and a pregnancy with no risk factors, unless you go past due sometimes they will do one...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks!.. i wasnt sure if my two was normal. sometimes we dont get dating scans either but most women know to say they didnt know when they ovulated so you can see baby at 10ish weeks :winkwink: i wish i could see bub again.. i guess only 14ish weeks until i see the real thing!! lol


----------



## morri

I have ultrasounds at every appointment :)(every 4 weeks) You only need 3 major ones , (12-14 w, 20 weeks and 32 weeks) or so) but even the mass where they keep the notes of the appointments have 3 lines for the the first appt, and 2 lines for the 2nd and 3rd appts. so that be a total of 7 appts, + the appts you have inbetween.


----------



## booflebump

UK only get 12 and 20 weeks - any more than that and it is because there is a cause for concern x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ok seems to bet hat UK and USA are similar in ultrasounds... i know some places get one at 32-34 weeks to see how big baby is etc. but i hear the guess is way off anyways!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 
Saw MW this morning and she measured fundal height! oops I seem to be measuring a BIT bigger than I should! So she has booked me in for GTT on Friday morning 9:30am and another growth scan which should be in the next 2 weeks! Scan I am definitely looking forward to. Get to see my little girl again - YAY 
Other than that, well lets just say that the 3rd tri slump has definitely hit with avengance! I am just soooo tired again today! Had to lie down for a bit after lunch. Not feeling any better but I have soo much to do as its my sisters birtday and I still dont have her present. OOPS!! 

Already have next 2 MW appointments booked - 28 August and18 Sept . This looks like its going to be a busy few weeks for me now that I'm properly into the 3rd tri!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm done with my scans :( She might do another at 34-36 weeks to check position, but they normally don't do anymore in my doctor's office after 20 weeks... although, I have a 4D scheduled for September 15 so I know we'll get to see him again then :) Can't wait for that! Our family is coming with us this time, so it'll be really special watching their reactions.


----------



## babyfeva

I've had 3 scans so far. The last one was at 16 weeks to find out the gender. I think I only get one more towards the end to see the position of the baby. I wish I could have one every week! :) I will be doing a 3D/4D scan maybe at the end of this month or early Sept.


----------



## booflebump

How much bigger SK? I had sugar in my urine this morning - but I eat waffles/icecream/chocolate mousse last night, and raisin wheats for breakfast :dohh: so that's probably why. Didn't even think when I was eating them :rofl:


----------



## daddiesgift

I was getting scans every three weeks but I know they do not do them that often here in America :( sadness. Since I had no medical records in English Im getting another ultrasound tomorrow for doctors office just so they can have it I guess. Im not complaining! One thing I am complaining about though is them wanting me to drink 64 ozs of water and have a full bladder for the ultrasound. I dont think there is anything I hate more then having to pee is having to pee while pregnant. With my son I had a scan every three weeks, then two then one, and with this pregnancy Ive had about five scans already and never had to have a full bladder. Makes me wonder if the machine is crappy or what. My husband said they want it like that so they can tell where the baby is by where the bladder is :rofl: So we will see tomorrow how it goes! I know he is fine since he moves all day everyday but its nice to see their face which we havent gotten to do much since he is always in an odd position. 

Took my son to day care yesterday, first time ever leaving him with anyone in his whole 11 months of life. Ive left him with daddy no longer than an hour and he always cries the whole time so I was REALLY surprised they said he never cried and played with toys the whole time! So we are using them again for tomorrows appointment so we can focus on this baby instead of trying to keep Dominic calm ect.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh wow, daddiesgift!!! 64oz??? That's quite a lot! I haven't had to have a full bladder since my 16 week scan, my 20 week scan they didn't mention anything about it and the one I have scheduled at 29 weeks told me I didn't have to worry about having a full bladder either. Hmm? 

That's great that your son took so well to daycare! I know as a mom it's got to be difficult not feeling missed (at least, I think it will break my heart the first time I realize my baby doesn't miss me), but at least you don't have to worry about him socializing... sounds like he's the kind of kid that can get along with anyone :)


----------



## booflebump

Why on earth would you need to drink so much at this gestation for a scan? Have a glass, but there's absolutely no need for you to drink 64oz's!

xxx


----------



## ashleywalton

I'm never able to drink that much! I just drink til I feel like my bladder is full and it has never been a problem. Good luck.


----------



## skweek35

My MW measured my fundal height and said that its measuring at least 2 weeks, almost 3 weeks ahead of my dates. My fundal height is almost 30cm where I should be just over 27cm. 
I so hope I dont have to have a full bladder this time! 

Just spoken to my SIL and she said I wont be able to walk around so to take a few magazines with. I might take my kindle with too, just depends if I have finished 50 shades freed.


----------



## CharlieKeys

sk - I'm surprised they want to growth scan you ... they tend to not be that worried if it's only 2-3 weeks over? Oh well another chance to see your baby!! :) :)

Daddiesgift - Have no idea why they want you to drink that much :-/ Do they think you aren't as far along as you are maybe??


As for me .. I've had a really shi**y day :( First, we went to the car to get the pram out, I set it up, the boys were playing near it so closed the boot, but it didn't click, so opened it up again and then all of a sudden I closed it again and Henry had stuck his arm in there, and the boot was closed on his arm (past the elbow!!!) Omg It seemed to take forever to get it open and I was crying hysterically for ages. He was fine, he cried for 2 minutes and then was fine and moving it; called my mum and she said if he's not crying and moving it then there shouldn't be a problem as their bones are really supple. But, to keep an eye on it and if it swells up, he can't move it or a bone looks out of place get straight to a&e.

Then we got back from our playdate and our pram doesn't fit through the door. So, as Henry was asleep, I left the door open with a box full of stuff, opened our bedroom windows (live in a flat), put cbeebies on for stephen, put my bag down and then waited for Henry to wake up (It's secure building). Then, as I got Henry out, Stephen ran up behind me and slammed hte door shut!!!! :dohh: So, ran round to the bedroom and got STephen to bring me my keys (thank god he understands what I was asking him to do).

Then Henry climbed up on the sofa as I was getting dinner for them and fell off. So, really really not having a good day today :cry: 

HOw has everyone else been?


----------



## Mrs.326

What is a boot? and a pram? 

Regardless, it sounds like you and poor Henry had a day! I hope his arm is okay, and I hope you get some destressing time tonight. That could not have been a fun day. :(

:hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

A pram is like a buggy/stroller? ... and a boot is a trunk? I think that's right. I'm okay, just have that image of it stuck in my head :(


----------



## skweek35

boot of your car is the trunk and pram is a buggie (I think)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Wow. Rough day today...sometimes it's harder on the parents than the kiddos when they get hurt. And that is right, a boot is the trunk of a car and a pram is a stroller.


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks for the clarification :) 

Awe, Charlie... I can imagine that image is hard to get out. Too bad you can't throw back a bottle of wine, I imagine that would help :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

wine ..... what is wine?!?! :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Sorry to put a dampner of things here this evening 

Just been on FB and there is a status update from a family friend - Why is there not a NOT LIKE button? 
Her status is as follows - 'Still wondering what happened to good old fashion Christian values of marriage first before having babies!!' 
And yes she has 2 exclamation marks! 
and this if after I posted about my GTT and scan appointments! I somehow think this is aimed at me as she knows I am engaged and and wedding is only next year! I am sooo angry right now!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Even Christians nowadays say that idea is so outdated to modern society. What a silly woman - don't let it bother you!! I'm not married and on Baby 3 ... to me although I'd LOVE to be married (hopefully will be soon), our children are the biggest commitment we have to each other.


----------



## skweek35

we had made a long term commitment to each other ages ago! we only decided to start trying for baby now as I have PCOS and didnt know how long it would take us to conceive or if we needed help conceiving! I'm no spring chicken (now 36) and time was not playing with us any more! 
Yes in the old fashioned values its not ideal but its the way it happened and I was not about to terminate this pregnancy as it is very much wanted and planned!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

People have an opinion for everything. I respect your right to have an opinion, and enjoy my right to ignore it if I please. (that is how I feel)


----------



## skweek35

WTBmyBFP said:


> People have an opinion for everything. I respect your right to have an opinion, and enjoy my right to ignore it if I please. (that is how I feel)

You are so right! I need to have a thicker skin and beable to let it wash off - water off a ducks back!


----------



## CharlieKeys

How are you doing WTB??? 


Sk - bringing a baby into this world is the best thing two parents/two people in love/a mother etc can ever experience. Don't let her make you feel bad about wanting to do so. :)


----------



## morri

ag, If you knew what those 'christians' think is old fashioned. My oh and me aren't even christian . While we are not officially married by law we still had a free wedding still working on the making it legal ;)
Any case, The only thing i needed to drink a lot at the gyn was for the urine sample, but that is even before the ultrasound so my doc never had a problem with the ultrasound.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

CharlieKeys said:


> How are you doing WTB???

I am doing fabulously and am a giddy child right now. I'm stabilized enough that the director of women's services came by and said she was going to open up the antenatal section just for me. So now I'm in a room twice as big with a window, a little color on the walls, a real shower, and a couch/bed for my guests. I feel spoiled. Hahhaa. 

It's so nice for them to move me as I might be here for about two months (ideally).


----------



## daddiesgift

I really have no idea why 64 ozs, it doesn't say I have to hold that much maybe they think if you drink that much you will keep having to pee consistently do no way you'd be empty? I'll try my best but it's to the point if I have to really pee I waddle and feel like a little leaks out, I hope they are prepared! :haha:

Everyone always has something to say about something. I keep my beliefs for what my life should be not what others are doing. I wanted to be married before baby but could careless if anyone else was. Especially if they are in a lOng term commitment, marriage isn't for everyone!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh, the ignorance and holier-than-thou attitude of some people! Ignore that stupid comment, it just makes her look petty and judgmental. If we could delve into allllllllll the ways that most practicing 'christians' do not in fact practice what they preach we would be here for years. What your baby needs is love, security and acceptance and that is NO guarantee in any marriage. Argh, how annoying! I must commend your willpower in NOT commenting on her status though...there's no way I could have held back!

Anywho...feeling exhausted today. Worked with 5-9 year old kids all day at a summer camp and feel like I'm going to pass out! So much for thinking I would be working right until the end of Oct! School starts again in a month and I don't wanna go back at all...

WTB - I am so happy you have such an awesome setup! Makes it much more bearable I'm sure!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so glad your doing better WTB.. you've been in my thoughts!!


----------



## booflebump

Woooo to being in a better room WTB - will help lift your spirits :kiss:

I've got a big fat ignore button in my head now that I press when people are trying to offer 'advice' - I nod, smile and then think 'I'll just do my own thing thank you very much' 

xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

I had my 1hr GTT this morning... It wasn't nearly as bad as I expected it to be. I should have the results by this weekend. FX'd!!! 

Yay for being in a bigger room WTB!

and Skweek, I am sorry for what your friend said. Don't take it to heart and don't let someone else's opinion of what is right/wrong or what you should/shouldn't do get you down. Only _you_ know what is right for you and it's not their place to judge! Your child will be loved regarldess of your marital status and that is what matters the most!


----------



## bethanchloe

Oooh I've got that GTT thing tomorrow, got to be there for 9am and then there's a 2 hour wait right and then they do the bloods again?
I've got a second appt in the same hospital at 2.30 and it's miles from home so don't know what to do in the middle!


----------



## Mrs.326

I only had to wait for 1hr, but Skweek mentioned she has a 2hr wait, so it may be different in the US. ??? Not sure about that one... 

And I know what you could do between appointments... SHOP! :) At least that's what I do when I need to kill time... DH isn't too thrilled about that habit though :) hehe


----------



## WTBmyBFP

It just depends on what kind you are doing. Typical in America is 1 hr for first test and if that is off they have you do a 3 hour.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wtb - glad you've got a better set up :) 

Hope everyone's GTT tests come back as good news too :)


----------



## booflebump

Good luck with your GTT tomorrow Beth - 2 hours sounds about right. Is there some where you can go for lunch/coffee/read your book in between your appointments?


----------



## Coleey

Good luck with your GTT tests ladies :) xx


----------



## Cridge

Good luck with the GTT's girls!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Good luck on your tests ladies! I'm "lucky" and don't have to do that test; I'm getting my blood sugar tested two hours after each meal.


----------



## booflebump

I refused it, but understand why others don't x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I got told at booking they would like me to have it .. but nothing has been mentioned since? I had bloods done which included glucose on Monday - is that part of the GTT? I never had it with the boys either :shrug:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

You would know if you did it. Essentially they have you drink this insanely sweet syrup drink (glucose) that tastes horrible, and then you are required to wait 1-3 hours and then give blood. Most of the time they make you wait nearby as you aren't supposed to eat or drink anything before the glucose or before the test.


----------



## Mrs.326

booflebump said:


> I refused it, but understand why others don't x

It was a mandatory test for me (???). Did anyone else have the option to refuse it?


----------



## morri

It is voluntary here unless you have a risk facor for it. I think.


----------



## booflebump

Nothing is mandatory :winkwink: Seriously though - you can refuse procedures - it's your body and therefore your right to decide what happens to it :hugs: Although with you being US based - things may be different :hugs:

Charlie - that's a random blood glucose you got at your 28 week bloods, which is the usual first test. If you fail that, then you will have the full glucose tolerance test which is where you have the sweet, syrupy drink and have to fast etc

xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

I was considering not doing it, as I have no risk factors. But because I am planning a home birth I would like to eliminate any possibility of complications so I went ahead and did it...

It really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be!


----------



## Coleey

It's the same here Morri (Norway), you only seem to get it if you show signs or have risk factors. I didn't have it done with my son when we lived in Sweden either. xx


----------



## Mrs.326

booflebump said:


> Nothing is mandatory :winkwink: Seriously though - you can refuse procedures - it's your body and therefore your right to decide what happens to it :hugs: Although with you being US based - things may be different :hugs:

You're right, I guess I've just never thought about refusing any of the tests... I just kind of go with the flow. I'm sure it's all a money scheme... Lord knows they've taken plenty of that from me already!


----------



## gaiagirl

Speaking of...just got my results and all good!!!!!!! Woohoo, bring on the choc chip mint ice cream. LOL Just joking!!!!


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations hun! :dance: Mint choc chip ice cream is my fave! Mmmmmm! xx


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck on the GTT test and results ladies.
I have mine possibly on Aug 27.


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaay congrats gaiagirl :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay, Gaiagirl!! :) 

Yum to the Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream!! I think it's about time for dessert :)


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats gaigirl!


----------



## skweek35

Congrats Gaiagirl!! bring on that mint choc chip ice cream!! 

I have mine in the morning! eekkk 
We are just back from having dinner out as its our 1 year engagement anniversary! I am still soo full and we only had a burger and chips! Dont think I will want to eat until sometime tomorrow, but murphy's law I will be ravenous again in a few hours time!


----------



## Coleey

Happy Anniversary skweek!! :) xx


----------



## daddiesgift

I havent been told anything about when Ill take my glucose test but Im still earlier then some of you gals. If I dont have to do it I dont mind! I also LOOOOOVE mint chocolate chip!! 

My ultrasound yesterday was a JOKE!! Im soooo sorry for the women who only get two ultrasounds a pregnancy and has to deal with that crap. I miss my ob in Germany!! But its okay ill take it all in stride since I was lucky enough to have so many ultrasounds with my son and before moving here. But we went in and did not tell tech anything how many times weve gone, sex ect. She was soooo RUDE!! Talked to me like I was stupid when I answered her questions not how she wanted I guess. Then I couldnt even see the screen like it wasnt even pointed in my direction!! Then I asked her if I could see and she was rude and said "as soon as Im done doing what I need to do" like I couldnt watch! Then when she did turn it I still could not see anything I had to lift half way up and peak around. I had to pee horribly cause they made me have a full bladder and she was anything but gentle so the whole time I just wanted it to be over so I could leave. She then said she couldnt tell us the sex but could show us?!?! Um if we didnt already know it was a boy then how would an average person be able to tell! The pictures she printed were beyond crap. My husband who usually waits for me to complain :haha: said as soon as we walked out the door how shitty that was and horrible it was compared. I felt so sad thinking that a woman who had to wait to get an ultrasound would be treated like that. She never even told me if he was healthy, how big he was, NOTHING she said I could ask doctor at my next appointment when he is sent report. This was not at doctors office I had to be seen at the clinic for the ultrasound. STUPID STUPID STUPID!! Then for fun I looked into 3D ultrasounds and the cheapest was $140! I guess Ill just wait till hes here to see him! I couldnt imagine if this was my first pregnancy and this is how it would all go. Guess im grateful to have had such a great doctor and care prior


----------



## daddiesgift

Here is the one and only good photo we got, his profile. 

On another crappy note..the airlines told us that our double stroller, brand new used for two hours will probably not be reimbursed because I dont have the ORIGINAL receipt to it!! So now we have to pay for another ones :growlmad: 

I made Lucas' baby registry today..we dont need much since we are using mostly hand me downs from our son. Just more cloth diapers and some bottles ect. Making my sons 1st birthday wish list was just as hard what do you get a baby that has everything :winkwink:. 

We've decided this will be our last baby..husbands not getting snipped quite yet but Im taking birth control ASAP! I guess I need some time off from baby duty and being pregnant two summers in a row I miss looking hot and sexy :haha: my husband even said I may get some boobs for christmas if we dont have any more babies :rofl: I have bigger breasts my babies sure take a toll I want some that people can tell are fake :dohh: Think im having a quarter life crisis :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







lucas.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i dont get to see the screen when i get ultrasounds either... we only get two and if i didnt get a private scan i would of never seen bub.

so i had my midwife appointment today and she said i had to watch my weight. i am 27 weeks this weekend and i have gained 20 pounds. she said i need to slow down. i was sad because i actually eat healthy. yes i have desserts but i dedicate a lot of time to eating at home and having good meals.. ugh :( :(


----------



## Cridge

What I don't get with the gtt is that when would I ever eat/drink 50 or 100gms of sugar at one time without eating anything before or after? I don't understand why they test you with such a ridiculous circumstance model. I get that the point is to see how my body reacts, but wouldn't it make more sense to see how it reacts in "real time"? The 1 hr test was no big deal for me, but during the 3 hour test, I nearly passed out and barfed all at the same time. It definitely seemed to do more harm than good and it took me a couple of days to recover. :dohh: There just seems to be a better way.

Wishful - I've gained nearly 20 pounds as well. At my last appointment, my doc said there was no reason why I had to gain more than 15 pounds as I started out a little "chunky". Well, I had already gained 15 pounds at that point so....... I have pcos and my body likes to gain weight - especially now that I'm off my meds. But I've looked at calculators online and they say I'm right on, so I wouldn't worry too much. We're entering the "pack it on" stage, so we have some fun times to look forward to. :haha:

Daddiesgift - sorry about the stroller!! And the ultrasound! My docs office has a tech right there and they have a separate screen where I can watch everything while she's watching her own screen. I understand the legal aspect of not allowing patients to watch, especially when it's done at a separate clinic, but they need to understand that pregnant women want to see their babies!! That sucks you had a crappy appointment! Any chance you can switch doctors to one that might have an in-house u/s tech?


----------



## bumpyyride

daddiesgift - what a horrible ultrasound...its not that bad even in India where there are laws against sex disclosure...i still have a screen in front of me where i can see everything while the doctor checks her own screen for medical aspects. and abt the stroller- total bummer

I too have been told to keep a check on my weight...i seem to be gaining 2 kilos every month!thats about 4.5 pounds approx:blush: 
Dr has said that I can go to a max of 70 kgs by full term (155 pounds) and i'm already 67 kilos (149 pounds)....so weight control it is for me now:dohh:

we don't have the GTT here. sounds horrid....but we do have a blood sugar test early morning on empty stomach


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i think not seeing your ultrasound is normal here in the US? i never see the screen. i hate it though..

i didnt think 20lbs was THAT bad but being hormonal it wrecked me for her to say it to me today :(


----------



## sharonfruit

> On another crappy note..the airlines told us that our double stroller, brand new used for two hours will probably not be reimbursed because I dont have the ORIGINAL receipt to it!! So now we have to pay for another ones

That's awful, they aren't cheap. Can you get the store to send you a receipt? They can often pickit u on their system quite easily by looking up the card details you paid with and the date and time? Worth a try? Xxxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Daddiesgift - sorry about that awful awful scan experience :( Are you going to put in a complaint?? I would!!


My weight keeps fluctuating between a 14-17lb gain ... I'm happy iwth that at the minute as I put on a lot of weight with my second (he was HUGE though).


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wishful - I don't think a 20lb gain is that bad at all - baby, placenta and water all add on the lbs too and then your body stores fat for breastfeeding ... so it all adds on eventually! Oh and the boobies!!! The booby growth is one way to add lbs on too! :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks @Charliekeys... i figured that too.. maybe she is worried because we gain a lot in 3rd tri? and i still got the whole 3rd to go??


----------



## morri

Aw sorry daddiesgift that you had such a crappy appointment. Also shame about the stroller- what a bs argument though.

At least you take something positive from germany ;)


----------



## booflebump

Morning lovelies

How are we all? 

Sorry you had such a bad scan daddiesgift - that doesn't sound like fun at all! xxx


----------



## bethanchloe

Hope everyone is OK :) - sounds like there's loads going on every time I disappear for 5 minutes.
GTT was clear yesterday - but I already knew that would be the case and it felt like a big waste of time - hot, flat lucozade is SO not tasty! Plus cause I didn't eat for 16h+ I was sick alll over a bus and the street later on in the day which was SO lovely.
Also had my appointment with the VBAC Clinic with the Consultant Midwife, who is now my favourite person on the planet - he is BRILLIANT. 
Basically, he gave me three options
1 - VBAC (not for scaredy-cats like me)
2 - ELCS (which he explained I can book through my consultant when I'm ready)
3 - Somewhere in the middle (this option was really intriguing and he basically said that they offer ELCS booking dates AFTER EDD at a date of your choosing - most ladies choose between 5+ and 15+ so you get a shot at trying VBAC. This option also came with the added bonus that if you were to labour naturally and things didn't progress or went wrong they would never administer the EVIL HORMONE DRIP and a CS would be the only intervention option, in my case anyway).

Gotta say I was tempted by the third option, the chance to maybe give birth myself is always tempting especially as he made a very clear case for the fact he thought I should be able to do it, based on reaching 10cm last time, BUT it could still end in that rushed CS with General that I don't want. Knowing I have to have a General makes me want it organised so I believe I'll still be planning a date with my consultant, when she's back from holiday!

Saying that, he said he's also going to do some research into my allergy which means I can't have a spinal/epi through pharmacy and if it comes back that I don't need the general, which at the moment they offer mainly because they aren't sure of the risks of an epidural for me, I could just be left to it and not need anything.

He also said he's not on commission to increase VBAC numbers and I shouldn't go away thinking I couldn't have want I wanted haha - interestingly he only gave info regarding the risks of CS though!!

Sorry for the lecturey/ranty/never-ending post and hope you're not all asleep (unless you needed a cure for that pregnancy insomnia of joy ;) ) xx


----------



## booflebump

He sounds fab - it's such a buggar about your allergy, because without that, you could still have a trial of labour and then a nice, relaxed 'emergency' section with an epidural in place should the need arise. Fingers crossed there is a solution! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

daddiesgift - that has not been my experience in the US at all! My doctor's office has a seperate screen so I can see everything the ultrasound tech sees... she may not be able to explain it all to me at the time, but honestly I don't care as long as I get to see my baby. I'm so sorry to hear how awful they were to you :( I agree that it's sad to think that's how a first time mom could be treated at her first ultrasound... I would defniitely put in a complaint. And sorry about the stroller - that is a huge bummer! I agree with Sharon, maybe you could have the store pull up a receipt for you?

Beth - glad to hear the appointment with the specialist went well! Hopefully his research will offer up an option for you other than general. 

AFM - my parents are coming in town tonight with the rest of the nursery furniture!! Well, all but the rocker, but I'm still so excited to finally get it all here! I'm sure I'll have it all set up before they leave on Sunday :)


----------



## skweek35

Is anyone else experiencing leaking boobies? I'm talking I can literally squease out quiet a bit of liquid already! 
What should I be doing about this? Should I just leave it or should I start expressing already?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

My opinion is to leave it. It's normal for them to leak. You will leak colostrum which is essential for your baby as it is chalk full of antibodies and nutrients. I once read if they could manufacture something similar to colostrum it would cost about $80/oz. 

I believe the change in hormones after birth helps you create more colostrum but I'm not definite on that.


----------



## morri

Actual leaking is normal- but you should not express. It is okay to just press once or so but if you press actively repeatedly it can lead to premature labour .


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies, we live in a smaller town and I called around to doctors offices since some said the doctor I see is kind of quite and blah but every other doctor but him was booked for births in November so looks like its that office! When I went they had an ultrasound machine in room but because I have military insurance I HAD to go on post to get the ultrasound thats where it was not so great. Not surprised though military doctors arent always the best or nicest. I could always go to Tuscon about an hour away they say its real nice there but at this point our car is still on ship on its way here suppose to arrive Sept.24th and thinking of driving that far in labor sounds not so great! So for now unless something real bad happens Ill just suck it up and see these people. 

I got a copy of receipt from amazon but the airlines said it had to be original which I usually keep things like that but im sure this time I threw it away. Regardless I turned in all the paperwork they wanted so maybe they will reimburse us anyways. Fingers crossed!

I never had a problem leaking last pregnancy or this one. Even when my milk was full blown in and only leaked when I was breastfeeding. I know some who leak even after theyve stopped breastfeeding! But I agree Ive always been told not to pump it if it comes before baby does. Better invest in some boobie pads :winkwink:

Not a 100% sure how much Ive gained, at appointment Friday I was weighed on a non digital scale with all my clothes on mid day and was pretty shocked so Im not going by that number :rofl: if so Ive gained 17 pounds. Ill say more like 15 ..so Id say around 20 pounds at this point is pretty normal! Right after I had my son I lost 20 pounds in just baby blood placenta ect. He was 7 pounds. So I wouldnt worry too much! and the breast feeding (even not) just having a newborn leaves not a lot of time for eating so youll be back in old jeans in no time! :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs.-How exciting to get the rest of your furniture! Hope to see pics of the nursery when its all set up! :)
I'm 28 weeks today and at my 25 week check up I already gained 18 pounds. So, we'll see how much I gain at my next appt next Friday and see if my dr says anything. I gained 35lbs or so with my 1st and only like 20lbs with my 2nd so who knows. I'm not too worried about it as I know it just might take more work to get the weight off once she's here. 
Leaky boobs? Yes, I have them. I've been leaking for a while already and I did with my 1st as well. I just wear the pads in my bras. No need to express any, it will still be there when your little one arrives. :)
I can't believe I have 12 weeks left to EDD! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

No leaky boobies here, but I have started carrying around breast pads like tampons for "just in case" :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

Hello everyone :hi:

I can't believe I've never seen this thread before. I know some of the ladies in the group already but Im pregnant with baby number 2, a girl due November 9th.


----------



## skweek35

Mrs.326 said:


> No leaky boobies here, but I have started carrying around breast pads like tampons for "just in case" :haha:

:haha: Haha!!! Maybe I should start wearing those pads - not that I need padding heehee!! 
I have noticed that my nipples look a bit crusty from time to time, but fortunately have not leaked through my clothes yet! 
So maybe I should start wearing pads for just in case.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: MommaB!!


----------



## ashleywalton

MommaBarry said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> I can't believe I've never seen this thread before. I know some of the ladies in the group already but Im pregnant with baby number 2, a girl due November 9th.

Hi :) Good to see you here!


----------



## morri

Hello Mommabarry welcome here :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Thank you ladies!:hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Welcome MommaB! :) xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi girls,

I had a midwife appt today and my fundal height was only measuring 25 weeks so I have to have a doctors appointment and possibly a growth scan on Tuesday. I'm pretty gutted - worried :( hope everythings okay with my little beanie. Tuesday can't come quick enough xoxo


----------



## daddiesgift

I wouldnt worry about fundal height at all. If I went by that at this point Id be like 16 weeks. I have a long torso so baby has tons of room to spread out, some times bellies stick out more than others. Plus my hips are so wide barely anyone can tell Im pregnant and Im not over or under weight about average. With my son I asked doctor to check it and he said it is not a reliable way to gauge anything and would not do it.


----------



## sharonfruit

She did say, your quite tall, would you say you have a long torso? And I was like, I dunno :| I'm 5'9, but I'd probably say I've got longer legs than a long torso. But I don't know... x


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm 5'9 as well :) I think I may have more body than leg tho..idk either! But you always find tall people dont stick out as far as short people we have room to go up when short have room to go out!


----------



## Coleey

I'm sure everything is fine hun :hugs: Your little one's position can effect the measurement too and they're not very accurate. It's a good thing they're being so cautious though and you get to see your little one again :) I'm about 5'8 and I feel like my bump has shrunk lol, but like you ladies said, she must just have more room :) xx


----------



## booflebump

Try not to worry sharon - fundal height can depend on the way baby is laying as well, so if they were laying across the way your fundal height would be smaller :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah fundal height is a bit unreliable but it can help detect if there is too much/too little growth - she's just being cautious and on the plus side you get to see your bubba again! :) 

I'm also 5'9 (how weird!!) and my fundal height with the boys was always spot on, whereas this one has been a bit over which funnily enough would put me at the DD we thought we were originally (23rd October!). But it depends on how full/empty your bladder is, full stomachs, how baby is lying, whether baby is head down or breech, whether baby is engaged etc etc I'm sure your little beanie is fine!!


p.s. Happy Birthday Wishful!!! :cake:


----------



## ashleywalton

Happy Birthday wishful and to your little on CharlieKeys! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thank you Ashley :) Getting a bit emotional now as it goes so quick. We had a little tea party for him at my MIL's and some of his family (My family's party for him is next week) and the boys loved it. They were so shattered when we got home!

How is everyone else been today?


----------



## ashleywalton

Aw! Glad they had fun! :) It does go by so fast. I want to soak in every second when this baby comes since she will be our last baby. Sad :(


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so as you girls know today was my birthday and my plan was to have a lunch with my immediate family (mom, dad, brothers, husband, niece, and SIL) but when we met up at my brothers house i had a surprise BABY SHOWER! it wasnt huge but everyone i would want to be there was there and we got a lot of great stuff!! funny thing is i didnt have a registry public yet or anything and didnt even now if i would have a shower but i hardly got any duplicits of stuff! got a lot of nice clothes, personalized stuff and my mom and dad got us our crib, car seat AND pack n play! so happy!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Ladies, sounds like everyone is doing great! Happy Birthday Wishful! Awesome surprise :) I am exited for my showers (I get two!!!) but theyre still over a month away!

My little guy has been giving us a hard time lately and hd about 2-3 super quiet days with not a lot of movement. He has moved every day but the kicks are SO subtle and not as strong or frequent as they had been for a few weeks...

Anyone else experience this!? It's easy to stress over...


----------



## booflebump

Awww fab surprise wishful!! 

This little one has quiet days too gaia - it can be a worry can't it?

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

If your worried gaiagirl call your Dr/midwife? It's best to get checked out just for your own peace of mind. Phoebe has an occasional quiet day, and I have heard they can get a bit quiet when they're going through a growth spurt.


----------



## skweek35

Wishful -Happy birthday!! 

I know my best friend is organising my baby shower but I wont know when it is. Have given her a list of things we still need and a list of people she can invite. I'm really looking forward to my shower.


----------



## babyfeva

Happy Birthday Wishful!


----------



## gaiagirl

This morning he has already been a different story...kicking me in my side like crazy...hiccuping, you name it. I wonder if the quiet days are the position he's in or possibly a growth spurt?

I probably would have called today but I'm on vacation 15 hours away from home :( Should have brought my Doppler just for peace of mind while on the road!


----------



## booflebump

I've noticed girls that our front page isn't being updated - if anyone wants to do what we did before listing appointments and scans, then just post dates here and I will update :thumbup:

Forgot to say I got my blood test results back yesterday - full blood count/iron levels fine and no blood group antibodies :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Good deal boofle. Glad things are going smoothly.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Boofle .. I have my 28 week check up on Tuesday 14th August :)


----------



## skweek35

fab boofle. 

Dont have my appointment with me now so will let you know as soon as I have my diary with me. 
I think my next MW appointment is August 28th but will double check. 

I do have a growth scan this Wednesday, 15th August.


----------



## sharonfruit

I've got an OB appt this tues :flower:


----------



## ashleywalton

I have an appt this Friday the 17th. No more scans for me :(


----------



## bethanchloe

CharlieKeys said:


> Boofle .. I have my 28 week check up on Tuesday 14th August :)

me toooo :D


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaay Beth!! :) 


Boofle - it seems really odd to see you have a 32 week appt up! Gosh ... we're getting close to 30 weeks now!!!


----------



## booflebump

I know, scary stuff!


----------



## Sal85

bethanchloe said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Boofle .. I have my 28 week check up on Tuesday 14th August :)
> 
> me toooo :DClick to expand...

And me!


----------



## daddiesgift

My next appointment is August 29th..not sure Ill be able to make it though :nope: we dont have our car yet and I dont see it coming by then so I would have to take a REALLY expensive taxi and take my son since husband went back to work or try and see if there is a bus to take..eh Idk I may just skip it. They told me anyways Ill just be coming to be weighed, hear heart beat and check blood pressure. I can do all that at home :winkwink: 

Anyone else starving all the time or having cravings? Mine is apple pie!! Ive been eating a pie every three days by myself :blush: but I make them myself so they are a little healthy. As healthy as pie can be :haha: My back pain and braxton hicks have been acting up as well which is odd cause Ive never really had braxton hicks before! But for sure now I can feel it.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

cant believe i am in third tri!! nuts! i have all my appointments booked until my due date.. it was weird to write them on the calender. cant believe i will be 30 weeks at the next one!!!


----------



## morri

I have got my 28 weeks appt next week on friday.
Hope I havent gained too much weight because I have been rather free with the amounts I had to eat recently, but most of it was moderately healhty, so I didnt have any junk food. :).
Just a lot of dark bread with sugarbeet syrup.(it has sugar in it sure, but it one portion of it has already 2/3 of the daily recommended magnesium in it as well a lot of iron and even folic acid too so i had about a dozen slices of dark bread (German bread that isnt fluffy) with that syrup on it , and lots of (plain)yoghurt too. and I had Indian the other night- take away although the price was a bit steep(but their portions are massive so it is worth it) They do such a lovely mint-yoghurt sauce mhhhh.


----------



## Mrs.326

Happy Belated Birthday, Wishful! What a great birthday surprise you received from your family :)

We got all of the nursery furniture in this weekend!! YIPPEEEE! We still have to put it all together and paint the shelves, but it's getting closer! I would say we'll have it completely done in the next 2 weeks & I'll post pictures then. I cannot wait to have it completely set up... but at the same time, I know I'll need something else to obsess over to help me keep my mind off the 15 some odd weeks I still have left. Just 2 more weeks and we'll all be in the third tri :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies...my responses have to be short since I'm on vacation :)

I have an Appt Aug 27th and an ultrasound on Oct 9...

I have been having crazy side pain and cramps, feels like an intense stitch in my right side...probably growing pain since I think my belly is stretching quite a bit. Anyone else get this?


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies! I have my 28 week appt on Sept 10 and my 4D scan also on the 10th! Yesterday we put together our crib- it looks so beautiful! I really want to buy the rest of the furniture but everyone tells me to wait for after my baby shower. I feel like I can't wait! haha

Talking about my babyshower- I had invited a girl that is not really my friend but always hangs out with a group of us girls- which I now regret. She texted me yesterday to let me know she received my invitation but couldn't read the writing and wanted to know what my address was. She also included a picture of the invitation. I read it and it said "It's a suprise" "Shhh she thinks it's on another date". I almost started crying! I responded with "Thanks you spoiled my suprise" All she said was "My bad, I thought you knew." OMG i was fuming mad and upset that all the hard work my sister put into making this a suprise was ruined. My sister and husband want to uninvite her- what do you guys think? Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Do you think she did it on purpose? That sounds really nasty to me :( I'd uninvite her if she's not really a close friend.


Afm - I can't wait for my midwife appt tomorrow. I'm in so much pain with this pressure :(


----------



## babyfeva

Charlie- I'm not sure if she did it on purpose but she defintely is a person who likes all the attention. Who knows maybe she's just dumb!
Sorry to hear about your pain- hope all goes well with your appt tomorrow.


----------



## booflebump

babyfeva - how rude!! I'm sure your sister would have put a contact number on, so there was no need to get in touch with you :nope:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree with boofle - your sister would surely have put a number on the invite. To me it sounds like jealously of some sort that the attention would be all on you and now you know it sort of takes that away from you, cause it won't be a surprise if you get what I mean?


----------



## babyfeva

Boofle- yes my sister put her contact #. I know my sisters writing is a little difficult to read but seriously. The "It's a Suprise" was highlighted in orange.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh hun your sister must be so upset too :( She went to all this effort for it to be spoilt by one person. I really hope it doesn't ruin it for you :hugs:


----------



## babyfeva

Thank you. I do feel bad for my sister. I told her I'm still really suprised and happy that she went through all this effort. I'm sure it'll still be a wonderful day. I can't wait.


----------



## Mrs.326

Aw, babyfeva... that is awful :( I'd be upset about it, too. If she's not someone you're particularly close to, I wouldn't even waste the time to uninvite her, I simply just wouldn't respond to her anymore. If the "Shhh. It's a surprise" was highlighted and visible on the front of the invitation, then I'd say she obviously knew it was something you wouldn't have known about.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I agreoe it was a really stupid thing for her to do but obviously if you uninvite her it will make any future meet ups really awkward so I probably wouldn't (but I am a wuss!) x


----------



## babyfeva

I'm a wuss too! haha but my sister is NOT. I just won't be hanging around her anymore.


----------



## bethanchloe

Erm...heartburn?!?!
At least what I think is heartburn! This didn't happen at all last time and I don't think I've ever experienced it before in my life, ugh, not liking this at all.
I better get a super hairy baby after all this!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all just to update u all i found out we r having another baby girl Tinnlee Grace


----------



## Cridge

wishful - happy belated birthday! What a fun surprise!

babyfeva - I can't even comprehend why someone would do such a thing. I would just ignore her from now on. Don't respond, don't uninvite, just don't give her the time of day.

Is anyone else completely miserable at night already? I toss and turn and hurt all over. Some nights I just want to cry. I dread going to bed and only really get 3 good hours of sleep before I'm awake tossing and turning. I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next 13 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## ashleywalton

Cridge said:


> wishful - happy belated birthday! What a fun surprise!
> 
> babyfeva - I can't even comprehend why someone would do such a thing. I would just ignore her from now on. Don't respond, don't uninvite, just don't give her the time of day.
> 
> Is anyone else completely miserable at night already? I toss and turn and hurt all over. Some nights I just want to cry. I dread going to bed and only really get 3 good hours of sleep before I'm awake tossing and turning. I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next 13 weeks! :wacko:

I am with you on the miserable. It is so hard to get comfortable and then to stay comfortable. I remember, now, that this is when I start just constantly saying how much I want her to be here already! I'm so impatient! Everyone told me that the 3rd baby will really mess with your body and man are they right!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

Cridge said:


> wishful - happy belated birthday! What a fun surprise!
> 
> babyfeva - I can't even comprehend why someone would do such a thing. I would just ignore her from now on. Don't respond, don't uninvite, just don't give her the time of day.
> 
> Is anyone else completely miserable at night already? I toss and turn and hurt all over. Some nights I just want to cry. I dread going to bed and only really get 3 good hours of sleep before I'm awake tossing and turning. I don't know how I'm going to make it through the next 13 weeks! :wacko:

i am SO miserable at night. i get 3 hours too. the rest of it is just me tossing, turning, and crying to be honest. i want to meet my bub so bad :( but i know he has some more growing to do!

:nope:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh Beth - I have got horrendous heartburn this time too!!! I've said the same as you - she better be born with hair :haha: 

Congrats on another girl bbygurl! :)

Cridge - Another tosser and turner here :( Went to bed at 11pm .. couldn't sleep until 12.45ish, then tossing and turning, woke up to pee at 4.30am and then up at half 6 with one of the boys (which is very unlike them ... but typical on a night with hardly any sleep!) :cry: People have said it's your body's way of preparing you for sleepless nights!


----------



## morri

I am totally fine at night, I hope it stays for a while like that :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah my DH was like "you probably sleep in 2hr intervals throughout the day now so when baby comes you will be prepared". 

i told him to "shut it and get me a piece of left over cake" 

haha i know he is right and he knew i was joking.. i'm just tired!!


----------



## booflebump

Congrats on another daughter bbygurl!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Just had my OB appt, they measured my bump again and said I was measuring 28 so no need for a scan. I have a follow up OB appointment on the 28th August to discuss my joints xoxo


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heeey - had my midwife checkup!

Fundal height is 30+weeks, she's head down and midwife could feel her bobbing in and out of my pelvis which she thinks explains the pressure down there. Everything else is fine :)


----------



## bethanchloe

CharlieKeys said:


> Heeey - had my midwife checkup!
> 
> Fundal height is 30+weeks, she's head down and midwife could feel her bobbing in and out of my pelvis which she thinks explains the pressure down there. Everything else is fine :)

Me too me too!!

I got a 30cm measurement too (being 28+5) & mine's got her head right down in my bits which is lovely haha.
Midwife asked me if I was planning VBAC and I couldn't be bothered with the discussion so said I was still thinking about it, once I've got my ELCS date I'll talk to her haha.
They also checked my blood count from the hospital and I've got an iron prescription coming my way in a couple of days - boo hoo!
I'm hoping to try and increase it naturally too as I can't bear the constipation that comes with three doses of iron a day!
My next MW appointment has also been arranged for 4th September :)


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> yeah my DH was like "you probably sleep in 2hr intervals throughout the day now so when baby comes you will be prepared".
> 
> i told him to "shut it and get me a piece of left over cake"
> 
> haha i know he is right and he knew i was joking.. i'm just tired!!

:rofl: I love that!! :)

As for me and sleep - we're just not getting along any more. It's not that I'm tossing and turning (I'm actually most comfortable when I lay down), but I can't actually get to sleep - and when I finally do it's very short lived :cry:. Welcome back insomnia, I did _not_ miss you at all! My doctor ok'd sleeping pills for me, but honestly I feel horrible taking them at this point b/c I can feel him moving and I know it affects him, too.


----------



## Sal85

CharlieKeys said:


> Heeey - had my midwife checkup!
> 
> Fundal height is 30+weeks, she's head down and midwife could feel her bobbing in and out of my pelvis which she thinks explains the pressure down there. Everything else is fine :)

Just got back from my appointment. Fundal height 29cm. Everything else all good, and didnt faint this time when she took my boods!! :happydance:


Next appointment 6th sept.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Mrs.326 said:


> My doctor ok'd sleeping pills for me, but honestly I feel horrible taking them at this point b/c I can feel him moving and I know it affects him, too.

I know what you mean. I'm up to about 15 pills a day just to get through the day, and try to avoid any further pills for side effects or insomnia though they've been approved by my doctor.


----------



## booflebump

Beth - try spatone or floradix - much gentler on the old digestive system!


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs im with you there. My doc told me to take a benadryl at night or a unisom. I take the bedadryl since my allergies have been acting up. Something I have not had to deal with in over 10 years. I only take one instead of two. Like you said I feel bad since I feel her moving around now. But trust me, it doesnt stop her. I swear this girl is never going to sleep :nope:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my DH mentioned me trying sleeping pills too but i dont know... i feel real run down though and might get sick soon if i dont get a good nights sleep. i have slept two hours last night. 2am to 4am :( :(


----------



## MommaBarry

wishful have you had your iron levels checked? I know when they did mine it was low so they had me start taking iron pills in the evening and I honestly can tell a difference. Though im still not getting tons of sleep (unless i take the bedadryl) I dont feel as run down all the time. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

Wishful - :hugs: I'm with ya - I think I got 3 hours last night...which is becoming my norm. I'm also anemic and taking iron has definitely helped! I was taking at least 2, if not 3 naps a day until I started the iron. Now I'm down to 1 nap. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

I will take a unisom in extreme situations (like if I haven't slept in a few days), but I still feel horrible. But I'm glad to know after reading your post MommaBarry that the drugs haven't affected her movements... that's what I worry about the most. 

On another note - I just got the call with my glucose test results... I PASSED! :happydance: They also checked my iron and everything was good there as well.


----------



## charlie15

Me too, have had bad insomnia for some time now, I don't think my doc would give me sleeping pills, but it was a while since i mentioned it to him. I tried a piriton (anti histamine) a few weeks ago which knocked both me and bubs out, i didn't feel much movement for the next day so haven't taken it again! I'll find out if I'm anaemic some time this week, had bloods done yesterday.


----------



## Mrs.326

My doctor prescribed Ambien when I mentioned insomnia in the first trimester... I took it once and never took it again. I feel like that is just too strong a medication to take while pregnant...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ok girls i am kind of freaking out. i had my bloods taking yesterday and my dr called with me and left a message.

all she said was "there was something i want you to see your primary care physican about. i am mailing it out to you but you can also call the nurses here today when you get the message and they can go over with you"

so of course i freak out because if its anything pregnancy related like GD or something i wouldnt go to my PCP or anything... even if i was anemic or something i would still just go through them...?

so i call the nursing department and they pull up my blood results and she tells me shes looking... and then she asks if she can put me on hold.. on hold for 10 minutes and i am going over all the terrible possibilities... and she comes back and says "all i see is your b-12 is a tiny bit low but it wasnt even highlighted by her and she left no notes for us"

huh??? what is going on. even if it was b12 being low the nurse said i wouldnt have to go see my PCP for that...they would just handle it! of course she left for the day and isnt in tomorrow..

is there any way the nurse couldnt tell me or something? i am so nervous :( :(


----------



## booflebump

Try not to panic wishful :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

good news about your GTT Mrs, no idea when I'll find out as forgot to ask, doh!

Wishful, try not to worry, i know a lot easier said than done, it may well just be your B12, I hope so, if it was urgent they would have done something asap, so I'm guessing it can't be too bad. Try not to get too worried x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls.. not sure why i'd have to see my PCP over slightly lower b-12 but who knows... ill let you guys know!

:hugs:


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Mrs! Great news!

I agree Wishful, if it were something urgent, she would have told you so. So strange that she'd have you see your PCP for anything at this point though. :shrug:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah my PCP when i got my blood test to confirm pregnancy even said, well i guess i'll see you in a year.. good luck etc etc... 

its very strange!

on top of that i havent felt baby move at all really today, a few kicks but they are so light.


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> on top of that i havent felt baby move at all really today, a few kicks but they are so light.

I'm sure baby is just going through a growth spurt. As long as you're still feeling some movement I'd try not to worry about it (although I know that's easier said than done!)


----------



## gaiagirl

wishfulmom2b said:


> on top of that i havent felt baby move at all really today, a few kicks but they are so light.

I hear you on that! My little guy loves to make us worry and obsessively count kicks. I do NOT get 10/hr most of the time and seriously some days I get about 10 all day! Three days he was super quiet and then yesterday way more active!?!? Who knows what they're up to in there...I'm just going to relax about it because every baby is different and as long as I feel him every day I'm OK.

Also...is anyone else's baby super low!? He is LOW like 100% below my belly button an I feel movements really really low like by my panty line. I thought he would be higher by now! I think it's contributing to getting those hip and side cramps and also...he is making all my mat pants uncomfortable because he's even too low for them!

Ahhhh...finally starting to feel 'done' being pregnant! 11 weeks or so...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls.. i really appreciate all of your messages... they make this whole thing much easier :hugs:

my baby kicks really low when he does kick too... 

i'm also ready to meet my little boy... 12ish weeks to go.. i can do this!!


----------



## Mrs.326

gaia - I had to get new maternity pants for that very reason! He's so low and to be honest it felt like my pants were cutting into him. Obviously I know it wasn't hurting him, but it was hurting me! :haha: I think my kid is breakdancing or something in there... I get kicks down low, to the right, to the left, and up high. I can't tell if some are punches b/c it all feels the same, but it feels like he flips all day long!


----------



## daddiesgift

We've been sick over here : nope: no fun. My husband was sick, now me and my son. Ready to kick it all ready but it looks like a never ending cold!! 

I feel like I'm nesting but I have nothing to nest!! Really wish our furniture and car was here already! Starting to freak out it won't be in time. Hard to nest an empty clean house. So this morning I sprayed off the house, yes the outside of the house!


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - sorry about the sickness!! I think I've had a mild cold for about 3 weeks now. :nope: I'm impressed you sprayed the outside of the house!! You are more than welcome to come nest in my house....or paint the nursery. :winkwink:

gaiagirl - my baby is pretty low too. I'll get kicks/punches above my belly button, but most of them are below. I've never been able to wear the mat pants with the low waist because it digs into me and hurts...and baby kicks them like mad. So I've had to settle with the big ol' panel ones. :sick: Oh well. I think my little :ninja: does a lot of flipping around because sometimes I'm pretty sure he's head down and other times I'm pretty sure he's head up. And the last few days it's felt like he's trying to escape right through my belly.... not sure if that's his head or bum but it HURTS!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I often feel low kicks but I feel a lot of pressure higher up so I'm guessing he's currently breech. He particularly kicks low down when my trousers dig in. I remember last time I couldn't wear under the bump ones but then got too big for over the bump and they dug in at the top. 

Tbh I'm still not ready to meet this baby. I still feel newly pregnant and I guess as I know this is my last time at being pregnant I want to make the most of it. That and the fact NOTHING is ready!! I'm trying to strip the wallpaper in our spare room so that I can decorate it for my toddler to move in to. Tbh my dh is being pretty lax with his assistance so I'm doing it all by myself and I know times a ticking and I soon won't be able to move!

Daddies sorry to hear you've all been or are being poorly. Do you have any idea when your furniture etc will arrive?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

daddiesgift said:


> We've been sick over here : nope: no fun. My husband was sick, now me and my son. Ready to kick it all ready but it looks like a never ending cold!!
> 
> I feel like I'm nesting but I have nothing to nest!! Really wish our furniture and car was here already! Starting to freak out it won't be in time. Hard to nest an empty clean house. So this morning I sprayed off the house, yes the outside of the house!

i feel you on the nesting... 16 days until i move and can nest! hope you get your furniture and car soon... i cant imagine how annoying it must be.. oh and feel better!!! :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Daddiesgift - hope you all feel better soon :hugs:

This little madam is movement all down there too. I get headbutted on my cervix (she's 100% head down) and, have NO idea where her feet are!! I know she likes lying on top of my stomach unlike like her brothers who used to just lie on the right side. . . wonder if this is the reason for the extreme heartburn???

How has everyone's day been today? :flower:


----------



## Sal85

Im unable to nest until we move, not even sure when that will, just sometime before baby due. 

But random but just saw the cussons mum & me advert, showing from BFP to first steps and burst into tears. Am I the only one?


----------



## skweek35

I am sooo with you ladies on the nesting!! I have managed to clear most of my stuff out of the spare room - which looks worse now than before I started sorting - but that because I have boxes of clothes, toys and other baby paraphanialia all over the floor! 
Has anyone started washing the clothes yet? Is it too soon to start washing her clothes? 

We got to see her again today and oi is she getting big! She already weighs 2.3kgs / 2.9lbs! Hoping she is not going to be a very big baby!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

well i heard from my dr. she wants me to see my primary care physican because i have a b-12 deficiency. not sure why the nurse i called said it was a little low because its actually pretty bad. the last time i had it checked at 12 weeks it was fine so atleast i know i havent been suffering awhile and hurting the baby. atleast i hope not :(

will be getting 12 shots until baby comes then a shot once a month for 6 months then i should be good. just wish i could get them at the office because it would be free. to see my PCP its 30 dollars a visit.. 

oh and i wish she just told me on the message so i didnt freak for 24 hours lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Skweek - she sounds like a healthy girl :) 

Wishful - that definitely sounds like something she could have left in a message. I wonder why they can't do the shots in her office? Did you ask if it was possible? I agree it sucks to have to see your PCP for those... Maybe there is a clinic nearby or something you could work out so you don't have to pay a co-pay each visit?? Although, I'm glad to hear everything is good with the baby! This will get you back on track and you can continue to stay healthy for your sweet bubs :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh - I also wanted to add... nesting is in full force! I've been organizing every room/closet/corner in our house. DH doesn't get it :haha: Our nursery is rather small though (at least compared to what I'm used to). The room is only 10'x10' and I'm finding it difficult to place furniture. Anyone else have a cramped space that could share space saving tips??


----------



## CharlieKeys

wishful - at least you know now and don't have to worry too much :) 

Nesting ... wish I could nest!!!! In too much pain :( And she is VERY low down :(


----------



## skweek35

Mrs - we have the same problem! our room is only about 9' x 9'! but it does have a really big cupboard already. So fortunately we can get away with a cotbed and a dresser/changer. No need to get a seperate wardobe. 
We are also getting a cotbed that has underbed storage tray. 

Anyone else started washing baby clothes yet?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep - all her clothes are washed and put away :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i started washing clothes this week! i got some detergent at my shower!

MRS i suggest www.apartmenttherapy.com for small spaces... if you search for small nurseries there are some great ideas. i also suggest using the dresser as a changing table... two for ones always save space! we are giving baby the master when we move just because the layout is better so our room will be smaller but i dont mind!


----------



## booflebump

No clothes washing here - going to wait till I'm on mat leave for that :thumbup:


----------



## charlie15

wow baby clothes washed already, super organised, i'm jealous. I don't think I'll get much of that done until mat leave either. Until then babies room is a guest room and we have a few visitors, so once I can put it all away, I'll get washing!


----------



## morri

I always ddo my clothes washing on sunny days- like the past days-- II have a big balcony to dry it one :D so when a load is drying the next ones in already. Managed to get 2 bed sheets and 4 pair of bedclothes , and the usual washing as well as my newly second hand bought sleeping bags (new born size)


----------



## booflebump

4d scan today for me......so excited :wohoo:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Can't wait to see the pics Boofle!! :)


The only reason her clothes are washed is because for once we had NO clothes that needed washing, so decided to start on hers :) For us to have no washing to do is a rarity :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh how awesome boofle!! make sure you share pics soon! have a good time today!


----------



## babyfeva

Yaay boofle- how exciting!


----------



## babyfeva

Daddiesgift- I hope you and your family feel better ASAP!


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> i started washing clothes this week! i got some detergent at my shower!
> 
> MRS i suggest www.apartmenttherapy.com for small spaces... if you search for small nurseries there are some great ideas. i also suggest using the dresser as a changing table... two for ones always save space! we are giving baby the master when we move just because the layout is better so our room will be smaller but i dont mind!

Awesome, wishful! Thanks so much for sharing the link! :) I'll definitely check it out. 

My showers are at the end of next month and my mom will be here... so... I'm going to wait until she gets here to start all of the washing :winkwink: I'm hoping she'll just take it over and I won't have to do much. Hehe :)


----------



## Cridge

Can't wait to see pics Boofle! Have fun!

I don't even have clothes yet to wash! I'm having 2 showers and am waiting until after my showers to make clothing purchases. I have one shower scheduled for Sept. 15, but the other one is starting to stress me out as it's not scheduled yet. I don't want it to be too close to my due date because I need time to do shopping of my own!

I DO have the crib up and the mattress cover and sheet washed and on...although I imagine I'll wash it again just before little ninja gets here cause I'm sure it's collecting dust. :sick:


----------



## skweek35

Boofle - eagerly awaiting your scan pics. 

Daddiesgift - hope you and the family are feeling better 

Cridge - I know I'm having a babyshower but no idea when it is! I love surprises!

Started washing her clothes today - 2 loads down and thats not even all her newborn and 0-3month clothes! Think I have enough clothes? A lot of the clothes I have been given - as in 2nd hand stuff. 

Went out looking at nursery furniture, bedding and travel systems/car seats. Oh my gosh - my poor brain cells are fried!! So much to take in and consider. DF is trawling the internet looking for a cotbed and dresser/changer. I'm so greatful he is willing to do that for me right now.


----------



## booflebump

Our beautiful, beautiful boy

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/0232.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/026.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/0132.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/0192.jpg


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh boofle - he is adorable!!! Look at his cute little nose !


----------



## charlie15

Wow what amazing pictures, so cute, love the yawning one!


----------



## ashleywalton

Love the pics!!! :) How cute! 

So, I've been thinking and although most of us still have 3 months til due date a lot of us can possibly have these babies in 2 months from now, since 37 weeks is full term and ya never know when they will come (unless you are having a scheduled c-section, of course!)!


----------



## morri

Oh he is very cute. and lucky no placenta in the way :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Boofle - he is just soooo adorable!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, we are doing a tad better still runny noses and coughs tho. My hormones are going crazy as well my face is breaking out horribly and I keep getting headaches. Sleep is almost non existent soo hard to get comfortable especially sleeping on the floor on a two inch mattress. I'm looking forward to the next month sometime going and picking up our car in San Diego and visiting sea world maybe we"ll stay in a real hotel with a real bed ;)

Boofle those are amazing pictures!! How very handsome is he?! Closest place to get a 3d here is in Mexico and I'm not too sure about that :haha: guess we"ll wait till his birthday! It's coming a little too soon for me!

We all have to start a November babies baby thread when we have our Los to keep in touch and talk parenthood stuff ;)


----------



## Cridge

Boofle - he's adorable!! Love that you caught a yawn!

Daddiesgift - I honestly don't know how you're doing it "sleeping" on a 2 inch mattress! :wacko: You're super woman!


----------



## Mrs.326

Boofle - He's precious!! The pictures are so clear & you have so many great shots!

Daddiesgift - I love your idea of creating a November babies baby board :) I'd love to stay in touch with you all and see your LO's grow!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

boofle, what a beautiful boy!
and i would love to stay in touch and see our babies grow... a must!!

anyone taking ambien to sleep? i think i want to get on it but i am terrified to bring it up to my dr. i feel like if i ask for it she will think i'm some pill popper, when in fact i hate even taking tylonal. but i am not sleeping. like really, really not sleeping. 2 hours a day isnt cutting it. unisom and benedryl do absolutly nothing.. not even sre ambien will but i feel lost and really depressed about all this. it went from an annoyance to a worry to now a full panic.. like when will i sleep more then 2 hours???? the stress isnt good but i feel like i wont be able to get the courage to ask my dr...??


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Holy Moly, Boofle!!! He is sooooooooo cute, and you got so many great shots!!


----------



## babyfeva

boofle- your little boy is so adorable!! I can't wait to have my 4D scan on Sept 10!!! 

I also agree that we should have a thread to keep in touch with one another!


----------



## Cridge

Wishful - I would definitely ask your doctor before starting to take anything else. And don't chicken out! It's a question worth asking! I'm sure your doc has heard it before too, so s/he won't think you're strange for asking. Have you tried sleeping in a reclining chair or somewhere besides your bed? :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Boofle they are great photos, probably the best ones I've seen! And yes he's really gorgeous! It brings it home that we have proper little babies in our tummies! 

Wishful I would ask your dr as 2 hours is impossible to survive on :hugs:

We had such a bad day yesterday. I get paid commission only and I received the final sales figures minus cancellations etc and it's been halved which means we are screwed financially. My dh has told me we can't get much for my son's birthday so no bike or anything. No new bits for the baby. I've already started on the spare room so I will have to finish it without spending any money. Ughh.


----------



## CharlieKeys

oh Fish&chips :( That really sucks! :hugs: - is there no one you can get a small loan from just to help tide you over for a month? :( 

WIshful - 2 hours sleep is nothing :( And that is enough to make you feel low and depressed being so tired. Just speak to your Dr and say you've tried some stuff but it's not working. Is there anything else he can prescribe that is pregnancy friendly that can actually help you get a decent nights sleep. Do you find if you go out and do lots of stuff you can sleep better? I always find if we get out for a bit and just go for a walk my sleep is a lot better, than if we've stayed in all day :shrug: Hope you get some sleep soon!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Unfortunately the commission is for the next 6-9 months and we already have overdrafts to pay back (we went into the overdraft whilst waiting for the commission to kick in). Things will get better when I go on maternity leave weirdly. I'm thinking of starting it in Oct so 4-6 weeks before my due date.


----------



## booflebump

Thank you ladies :hugs:

:hugs: Fish and Chips, not a stress you need :hugs:

xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks ladies :hugs: 

its not that i am not tired or even uncomfortable.. my bump isnt large and my sciatic is actually better.. think baby moved.. but its my mind! i cant shut it down!


----------



## daddiesgift

Ah fish&chips I know the feeling. We are also doing horrible on money right now and my sons 1 st birthday is the 26th and I feel so sad he won't be getting much but he is still a baby so we were able to get a few things for $60 that I'm sure he will enjoy (ball pit, tent, bath toys, shopping cart and little tool set). Moving has screwed us like it always does no matter how much we have saved it's never enough and the military will pay you back for some of your move but it takes forever to get back and it's never right. The last two pay checks my husband has gotten have been less than half of what he normally gets he went yesterday to find out why and of course a mess up we hope to get the money back in next month. We pretty much got paid to pay bills and have a few dollars left over. Then we had to pay up front in rent about $1500, and we have to save money to be able to fly and pick up our car in port in California which we won't be paid back for only mileage driving car back to Arizona (7 hours). I hate having no money for anything! Just a stress to do with out! And in our situation we could do without it but that's how the military works! 

Sleep was better last night but I was soooo tired and took a Tylenol for my headache I'm sure that helped. When hubby got up at 5am for physical training my son decided it was time for him to get up too! Nap needs to hurry! I took ambien a few years ago when my husband was in Iraq and it got me asleep but didn't keep me asleep, they changed me to something else but I was hallucinating and getting up and doing stuff I don't even remember!(mostly eating :haha:) so I couldn't imagine taking while pregnant! I just try to nap when my son does to catch some extra zzzz. 

Anyone freaked out about birth coming so soon? :haha: not really birth for me just having another one, I think I worry more about my son then having a newborn he's such a mommas boy and almost a year old and still has to sleep near me and wakes to eat at night. How on earth will I take care of him and a newborn?? As of now baby can stay in as long as possible!


----------



## booflebump

I'm excited about giving birth - but it is starting to hit me how soon it could be....8 weeks minimum, 13 weeks maximum (ish)!


----------



## Mrs.326

Big hugs to you ladies dealing with financial issues :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I get more nervous about giving birth with each child .. not sure why!! I keep thinking stupid things like 'what if I've been selfish and something happens to me' - it's not even the pain that freaks me out!! The one thing I am looking forward too is the drugs - sounds bad but, I cannot wait to get g&a and pethidine :haha: 

Fish - what job do you do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## daddiesgift

I worry about something happening to me too. Recently I was reading about a story near my home town of a woman who died during birth, babies fine but now daddy is left alone. So sad but shows how anything can really happen. And every child is different I think birth with my son wasn't so bad I didn't tear too bad what if this babies huge and I tear bad! My son was 7 pounds born at 37 weeks and major cone head, came out face towards my thigh .. I couldn't imagine if he went to whole 40 weeks! 

I'm looking forward to the drugs too :) not sure my options here but anything will be better than the big fat nothing they gave me last time! I'd love to be able to move around but feel nothing. 

I told my husband once placenta is out I'll be asking for my complimentary wine and birth control :rofl: Ill only breast feed till milk comes in then pump and formula feed for 6 weeks then just formula so celebration at 6 weeks for me!! I miss coffee and wine soooo much!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I plan on breastfeeding/pumping for 6 months, but I've already told my friends to get ready for the "pump & dump" party that will be scheduled shortly after I give birth! I cannot wait to have a glass of my favorite wine! I've been saving it and will not let DH touch it until I can have some too :wine: 

And I am totally pro-epidural! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i will be getting an epidural but i am also scared i wont like the feeling? and i am a mover! when i am in pain or nervous i pace a lot lol so i might not like that. 

but i dont like pain either... so epidural it is!


----------



## Mrs.326

The beauty of an epidural is that you won't be in pain anymore after you get it :) Although, I can see myself getting frustrated about being stuck in the bed and not being able to get up and move around. I'm going to try and hold off as long as I can, but I definitely don't want to miss my window to get one!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I personally couldn't do the epidural ... I don't like the idea of them putting a needle in my back, and then you have to have a catheter, and that thing in your hand ... and then apparently, you can't feel to push etc. Not putting you ladies off - but here they tend to try and put you off it as much as possible, and will try to give you all the other options first lol. However, I've noticed in the US, the epidural is always the first thing they recommend.


----------



## sharonfruit

Boofle what brilliant pics - tempted to go 4D now :haha:

The last couple of weeks I've been having loads of white 'lotiony' discharge - has anyone else had this? Its always in my knickers when I go for a wee and on the odd occasion when I've just been wearing PJs I've stood up to find it trickling down my thigh?! (TMI Sorry :blush:.)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

CharlieKeys said:


> I personally couldn't do the epidural ... I don't like the idea of them putting a needle in my back, and then you have to have a catheter

Not that I have a choice since I've got a cerclage and a 95% chance of a c section, but I'm definitely going to be nervous about another spinal block. Of course my nerves come from me "crashing" after my last spinal block when the anesthetic decided to work its way up after the procedure and plummeted my BP to 59/25 for a couple minutes. I'm just glad it was a freak of nature thing and atleast now I know to vocalize if my arms get cold or it gets hard to breathe.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I hope I didn't make anyone feel bad about having one?? 

That's just my fears of having one ... like the fear of the unknown and like I said all the midwifes I have seen give me the fear stories because they would rather us pick something else. 

WTB - how is everything and how are your little triplets


----------



## WTBmyBFP

So far so good. Still cooking and coming up on 26 weeks on Monday. I'm keeping my eyes on the goal:28 weeks. Anything more is gravy!!


----------



## Cridge

Dh told me early on in this pregnancy that he wants me to get an epidural right away because it was so hard to see me in so much pain last time. I thought that was sweet. It took me a little bit to decide, but I finally figured that a sleeping, pain-free labor sounds great. :haha: I didn't have to have a catheter with my epidural with #1, although I know it's common. And although I couldn't really feel the "urge" to push, I could definitely feel what was going on down there. I do get a little freaked out thinking of the huge needle in my back, but the good thing about that is I can't see it. :haha: Charlie - are you talking about the IV in your hand during the epidural? I thought you had to have that no matter what..?? I know I had one right away with #1 - hours before I was even considering an epidural. Maybe that's because I was induced. :shrug:

Sharon - I've also had lotiony discharge the last couple of weeks. Especially after a walk. But it's not gotten to the point of running down my legs - just messing up my undies a bit. :sick:

WTB - that means you could have your babies in 2-3 weeks!!! Crazy!! What's going through your mind right now? Are you so excited or freaking out?! Do you feel like your body is getting ready to have the babies or do you feel like they're still snuggly enough to wait it out another month or so?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm just trying to stay calm. There isn't much I can do on hospital bedrest aside from following orders. I still contract from time to time, but am on meds to regulate them as much as possible. I don't think I really have much hope of making it to November but I can wish. :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Well ladies, I had my Dr appt today and I have gained a total of 20 lbs now and he said that was good. I told him about the pressure and he told me as long as there is no bleeding not to worry and to "take it easy". So, I go back in 3 weeks on September 7th. At that time I'll be 32 weeks. It is crazy to think that as of today I could have her in as little as 8 weeks! I'm ready! And, about the epidural: I will be getting one as well! With my 1st they insisted I get one as soon as I was 4cm because I had pre-eclampsia and extremely high blood pressure. Once I got it I felt better but it didn't work all the way so I still had the urge to push and felt pain on my right side. With my 2nd I wanted it cause I had "back labor" so bad and was in pain and they didn't get it to me til I was already 7cm, but at least I got it and had a chance to breathe before pushing her out. I didn't have the urge and didn't feel anything but still was able to push fine! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Daddies I find that crazy when the move is for the army but yet you have to make massive financial sacrifices. Because of the nature of his job I thought it would be the other way round. 

I had an epidural and it was amazing. Can't say I felt the needle through the contractions. 

Wtb, that happened to a close friend of mine. She asked for an enquiry but certain sections of her notes either disappeared or were amended. Not good.


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww I hope they hold on for another few weeks for you WTB! 

Cridge - yeah I've never had an IV put in in labour? I thought it was associated only with an epidural? :shrug: 

Where I want to have her (same with the boys) the epidural wasn't even an allowed - I'd have to have moved to the main labour ward and I'm far too lazy for that :haha:

It's 29 degrees here today boooo! Was going to take the boys to the river to see the boats and ducks but decided not too :(

Also - has anyone been getting a lot of itching??


----------



## daddiesgift

Some places do a catheter but I really havent met anyone personally who got an epidural who got one. Ill opt out of that one, I mean Im going to me covered in tons of gunk anyways whats a little pee :haha: and with my son I never peed on myself and my husband swears I never pooped on myself , but I was so worried about that I only had a piece of bread to eat the whole day :haha: With my son I liked that I could get up immediately afterward and shower ect but really where do I need to go? Just give it to me! The little "needle" left in your back is really really tiny. You wouldnt even feel it that much when they take it out. 

Id ask about other options for pain relief but I just really cant chance going through the pain I did last time. So Im just going for the full monty! ;) Baby has been going nuts ALL night long, quite all day and moving during my naps. I know some say that this will be their sleep pattern when they get here so Im excited for that. NOT. Im not ready for baby to come now even if I was 40 weeks..but as soon as his room is set up, our car is here, and my son is sleeping BACK in his own room (pray we can get this done when our stuff gets here he is back to no way in hell sleeping with out me!) then im prepared to push baby out!


----------



## Cridge

Charlie - I must have gotten the IV due to being induced then. :shrug: It might be common practice for epidurals too...??? Anyone know? Putting the IV in (and taking it out!) was definitely more painful than the epidural though. :haha: I'd love other pain relief options - what sorts of things do they do over there? I also had stadol (a narcotic) and it was HORRIBLE! 

Daddiesgift - I hear ya on the sleep pattern thing. My little ninja goes through a major fit sometime between 3-5am every single night. I'm really looking forward to that. :haha:

And I totally pooed myself during birth the first time. :sick: They were very good about it and you didn't see anything (I used a mirror so I know) but the smell... Sick!! I'd love any tricks to avoid that again! Dh asked me a few weeks ago if I was nervous about actually giving birth and I told him that no part of it makes me nervous except the pooing part. I have a friend that is a labor and delivery nurse and she said it happens about 50% of the time and it's not a big deal.... for them! And actually, when it does happen, they know that the mom is pushing exactly how she should be. Still. :wacko:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I didn't poo with my first, but with Henry I did - I could feel it and even shouted out "Oh my god I just poo'd" .... classy!!!! :haha: Really hope there's no poo this time lol 

How's everyone's day been so far?


----------



## ashleywalton

CharlieKeys said:


> aww I hope they hold on for another few weeks for you WTB!
> 
> Cridge - yeah I've never had an IV put in in labour? I thought it was associated only with an epidural? :shrug:
> 
> Where I want to have her (same with the boys) the epidural wasn't even an allowed - I'd have to have moved to the main labour ward and I'm far too lazy for that :haha:
> 
> It's 29 degrees here today boooo! Was going to take the boys to the river to see the boats and ducks but decided not too :(
> 
> Also - has anyone been getting a lot of itching??

My stomach itches a lot lately due to it stretching more. Just DON'T scratch and put lotion on it!! 
It is really cloudy here today which is nice because it has been so hot for almost a full 2 weeks. So, my husand and oldest are outside doing yardwork right now. I'm inside relaxing with my 2 year old :)


----------



## daddiesgift

I was given an iv but it was just fluids/water they didn't say why though? That was in Germany so idk about other places they even left it in after birth till the next day in case I needed more fluids. Ugh :shutters: I hate needles and iv let alone one in my hand for 48 hours! I get crippled too like all of a sudden I can't use that hand cause iv is in it :haha: reason #1 why I looked so horrible when I gave birth I asked my husband to put my hair in pony tail since I couldn't with iv and he can't figure stuff out like that, he did his best but all my during/after birth pictures half my hair is down half is in a pony tail :rofl:


----------



## daddiesgift

Whoa! I just realized I have 99 days till due date!! Double digits


----------



## Coleey

I had an IV in my hand when I was induced, but I only got it when I was 7cm as they didn't think I'd progress so quickly :haha: I hate needles too, but I remember watching it go in as I was high on gas and air lol xx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Happy double digits day DG!!!!!


----------



## booflebump

I'll be at home hopefully for the birth, so no epidural here, but they definately have their place, despite the negative aspects :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies- hope you are all doing well. I've been getting some discharge too, i hate the feeling of being wet all the time. I also feel that sometimes I smell like urine down there (sorry if tmi). Also been getting itchy in the boobs but I've been having that for a while now. I think I already have stretch marks from either stretching or scratching earlier on eeek!


----------



## gaiagirl

Same for me, Boofle. As long as all goes well :) Got lots of ideas for pain relief but I'll definitely be feeling it all...


----------



## janna

I noticed someone mentioned breast feeding and having to "pump and dump".... Just wanted to say that there is no need for dumping good breast milk! Alcohol is the same in milk as in the blood... It's metabolized over time. I nursed dd1 for 14 months... When she was young and nursing frequently, I just nursed her... Then would have my glass of wine right after. By the time she was ready for more milk, the alcohol was out of my system! When she was older and sleeping through the night, I would just wait until after her bedtime feed!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, that was my understanding about alcohol as well. I think that as long as you aren't feeling the effects of it, and a few hours pass since the drink, there's really no concern!

I've had had some sips of wine here and there since 20 weeks but not indulged in a full glass and I cannot WAIT! lol I miss my Shiraz :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hope you all had a good weekend.. i spent it with DH, i think i'm going to miss him when baby comes! lol i know it sounds silly but just things like walks alone or whatever... i dont want to sound weird because this is the perfect time for baby and we both wanted it SO BAD. i think its a normal feeling though :) he keeps telling me on weekends he will take baby out so i can sleep some and i am like NO thats our family time lol

can't believe i am 28 weeks.. 12ish weeks to go!


----------



## Mrs.326

janna said:


> I noticed someone mentioned breast feeding and having to "pump and dump".... Just wanted to say that there is no need for dumping good breast milk! Alcohol is the same in milk as in the blood... It's metabolized over time. I nursed dd1 for 14 months... When she was young and nursing frequently, I just nursed her... Then would have my glass of wine right after. By the time she was ready for more milk, the alcohol was out of my system! When she was older and sleeping through the night, I would just wait until after her bedtime feed!

Thanks for that informatino, janna! Good to know :)

And the comments about pooing are both hysterical and terrifying! I try not to think about it too much. I'm such a private person anyway, this pregnancy has already had some akward moments for me, and I know it's just beginning!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lol Mrs .... in labour all that privacy you had about you disappears! 

Thanks for that info Janna :flower: :)


----------



## Mrs.326

That's what I hear, Charlie! Ah! Gives me anxiety just thinking about it :haha:


----------



## booflebump

When I was a student midwife, just about every woman who's baby I caught pooped in labour.....although very few actually knew about it as we were very swift to scoop and dispose of it asap!


----------



## Mrs.326

But the husbands know, I'm sure! LOL... that's what worries me the most... not that it will happen, but that _he will see it happen_! I love my husband very much, he is my best friend and we share everything, but even after 4 years together bathroom time is private time.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Boofle - are you a midwife??

Mrs - My OH probs saw me poop with my second, (he's been head end both times) and he didn't say anything to me. He was so overwhelmed watching me push out his sons, and then they have this adrenaline rush too seeing their baby's born that the poo is the last thing on their mind. They've just watched you moan, scream, seen the midwife/dr check your foof a billion times, OH watched me for about 20 minutes saying I was going to pee myself :haha: some women have to pee in a little container thing, talk about mucus plugs, waters, placenta etc - poo is no on their mind ;) There is so much going on :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

Well that makes me feel better! I guess I didn't think about everything else going on... just focused on the poo :rofl:


----------



## CharlieKeys

It seems scary now ... but at the time it is the LAST thing on your mind :haha:


----------



## booflebump

No CK - did over two years training but had a family bereavement and a bad relationship breakdown from an abusive partner at the same sort of time, and it was just too much, so I quit. Kick myself now - but happy as a doula and might go back one day to train xxx


----------



## bethanchloe

Oooh labour poo! I was so victorious when they told me I had done one because I KNEW I had and no one would answer me, I have no shame!
Hope everyone is well, I have nothing exciting to report...boo! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh yes just saw your signature about being a doula :dohh: Still, at least you get to help women in labour still, just not so medical? :) 

Beth - cannot believe you got excited over a labour poo!!! :rofl:


----------



## Cridge

I was horrified knowing I was pooing and couldn't stop myself, but like pp's said - last thing on everyone else's mind. And like someone mentioned, they're so discreet about it - I never would have known for sure except that I had a mirror and watched it all happen. :sick: My dh was actually traumatized by seeing me tear (3.5 degree tear) more than anything else. It's been 10 years and he still can't talk about it without shuttering. 

I had my 28 week appointment this morning. After telling the nurse that I had been having braxton hicks (although not painful at all), she had my doc do a cervical exam. I thought that was definitely weird, but nice to know that my doc is taking every precaution. Happy to report (at this early stage) that I'm not effaced or dilated at all. :haha: And now I get to start having appointments every 2 weeks until I hit 36 weeks. CRAZY!! :wacko:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ive been having braxton hicks too when i take my walks. i try and take two long walks a day but now take two or three much shorter ones instead... i haven't seen my dr since i started getting them so i'll see what she says in a few weeks. hopefully they don't get more painful. the first few scared me quite a bit!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow Cridge!! Every 2 weeks? I had my 28 week appt and they told me not to come back until 34 weeks :shock: 6 weeks seems like forever! 

And yaaaaay for not being dilated lol :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh lordy I poo-ed with my first too. I smelt it then saw the mw wip it away with a tissue. Uggh. I also had an IV for my epidural and a catheter. Very glamorous.


----------



## Cridge

wishful - I'll be interested to see what happens at your next appointment. My BH haven't been painful at all - I just get a sick to my stomach feeling (exactly like when I start getting af cramps) and a little tight. Sometimes I'm only tight on the bottom half, sometimes only the top. I really didn't think they were a big deal at all (and apparently they weren't), but my doc wanted to check me out just to make sure.

Charlie - I know they see you at different intervals in the UK. I *think* most docs like to start seeing us in the US every 2 weeks starting at 28 weeks, and then every week starting at 36 weeks. Honestly, I really don't see the need to go back in 2 weeks. All we really do is pee in a cup, check my blood pressure and baby's hb, and answer questions. Typically, we don't start getting internals until 36 weeks (which is why I thought today was so strange). It's such a quick "exam" that I almost wish I could wait another month to go back in.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Cridge-they may have been checking to make sure your BH really were BH. One of the differences between BH and a real contraction is that a real contraction will alter the length of your cervix (and/or cause funneling or dilation). 

And I'm glad you described the BH like that. So far even when my contractions are rocking and rolling I don't feel pain but occassional tightening, blood pressure change, tingling lips, and that same upset stomach feeling. My doctors and nurses still think its odd that I only feel some of them and sometimes I have big ones I don't even notice! 

Of course my pain tolerance is decently high but my tolerance for being uncomfortable is approximately "no." :haha:


----------



## Cridge

WTB - that's probably true. I think she was worried that maybe they were real contractions and I just wasn't feeling it. She did tell me that if I feel 4 or more in an hour, painless or not, that I need to call. So far, I've only been feeling about 5-6 a day, that I notice, although they usually are fairly close to each other.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

That is really good. My drs are hoping for three or fewer per hour (as far as what I feel). The problem with that is I felt three in a half hour and had actually had six and then we started playing catch up with and stop the contractions before they take over. It is to the point now it is almost just a really frightening game of cat and mouse.


----------



## bethanchloe

CharlieKeys said:


> ahh yes just saw your signature about being a doula :dohh: Still, at least you get to help women in labour still, just not so medical? :)
> 
> Beth - cannot believe you got excited over a labour poo!!! :rofl:

Haha I wasn't excited I was furious!! I kept saying I've done a poo haven't I and no one would tell me and then someone did and I was just happy I was right lol - the whole experience was very surreal, but there were at least 6-8 people who got a look at it, which must have been nice for them :p


----------



## daddiesgift

My next appointment is next week and im eh about going. They told me same thing, urine check, blood pressure, weight check and baby heart beat. I can do all of that at my house and not have to find a ride over there or someone to watch my son. Okay well I cant check my pee but im sure its fine. Im going to try and go anyways cause the ultrasound I had for them the tech didnt tell me anything about it or how baby is doing ect. She said doctor would talk to me about it at my appointment so I guess I better go to check that out. But since we dont have a car here yet Im going to have to find a ride and either take my son cause daddy is working or walk to put him in childcare, go pick him back up ect for a probably 20 minute appointment. Maybe Ill call and see if they will just do a phone appointment :haha:


----------



## bethanchloe

Ringing and booking my consultant appointment today :D - hopefully I'll find out the baby date when I get to the appointment :D!


----------



## booflebump

bethanchloe said:


> Ringing and booking my consultant appointment today :D - hopefully I'll find out the baby date when I get to the appointment :D!

Eeep, exciting!


----------



## morri

eh That was one hot weekend, we had temps of 35 °C here at 53 ° N ) (95 °F for the Fahrenheit users). Insanem lol. now it is back to more pleasant 25 °C.

I don't know yet whether I take an epidural or not I#ll see closer to time :haha:


----------



## bethanchloe

Oooh consultant appointment is 3rd September, although no time or anything confirmed so I have to ring back next week if not heard anything.
3rd September is my birthday so could be the best birthday present ever if they give me a date haha!
What do you think the likelihood is? I've heard they like to wait to 36 weeks to give out dates but I'll be nearly 32 weeks by then so would it be in their interest to book me ANOTHER appointment after just to give out a date? Hmmmmm...


----------



## booflebump

Hmmmmm indeed - I suppose they will need to look and see how far in advance the scheduled section diary is made up for/staff rota before they book you in....but there is a chance! xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

Hooray!! I've hit double digits :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaaay to double digits Mrs :)

and yaaay to an appointment Beth!! :) :)


----------



## Mrs.326

What other fun milestones are there before our due dates? I know not all of us are in 3rd tri yet (that will be my next mileston), but it seems like after that the only thing to look forward to is the birth! I suppose there are showers and nesting in there, too...


----------



## gaiagirl

For me it was third tri...then next week the 30s which seems so crazy! Then showers coming up next month, then whenever I decide to call it quits with work, then full term at 37 weeks...

Lots of big stuff :)


----------



## Mrs.326

oh yeah, Gaia! I guess 30 weeks is a big one, as well as full term :) Thanks! You've just given me more to look forward to! 

When you call it quits at work are you going to be a SAHM? Or just starting your maternity leave early? Oh how I wish I could be a SAHM... maybe after baby #2... my coverage is just too good to give up and I sincerely do love my job (maybe not so much now that moving around is getting difficult :haha:)


----------



## MommaBarry

You also have going to the docs every two weeks to look forward to. At least I do, I love seeing my doc since we are due just a few days apart. I start to see her every other week now which just makes me realize how close to the end I am. 

My shower invites got mailed out yesterday. I can't wait to see all the cute baby things. I am being thrown two showers two days apart! Our place is going to look like a baby store threw up all over it lol. I can't wait!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am looking forward to 30 weeks!! and finally starting my nursery!! less than two weeks until we move!


----------



## Mrs.326

oh yes, the twice a month visits! That starts for me next week! Wow, time is flying... I think it'll be really bizzarre when I start going weekly. 

On another subject - I just ordered a piece of my Halloween costume. Have any of you ladies thought about what you're going to dress up as (if anything at all) this Halloween since we'll all be so HUGE at that point? :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yep next big thing for me is 30 weeks then 5 weeks left and, then full term (37 weeks) then SINGLE digits :) lol ... keeps me going not getting too impatient! 

I don't see the midwife now until the end of September :( (34 weeks) ... then 36,38,40,41 ... by 36 weeks I'll be 'booked' into my hospital of choice .. so really need to think which one out for the two options are best for us :shrug:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i will be 11 days from my due date on halloween.. i think i'll be moaning and bitching at home and eating all the candy i should be passing out :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol Halloween ... I'm not dressing up - will dress the boys up though! Am convinced she's coming Halloween though so don't wanna look stupid if I do go into labour ;)


----------



## bethanchloe

I think Halloween might be one of the dates I can choose from if I am allowed to book in my 40th week! I was told my hospital only do ELCS on Wed-Fri so that'd be 31st Oct-2nd Nov!
I'd pick 2nd Nov cause it's my brother's bday and it would annoy him but then I'll be in over the weekend 'cause of skeleton staff so as far away from the weekend is my plan!
A Halloween baby would be aaaawesome :D


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hello ladies,

I'm sitting in doing my GD testing, gawd it sux not being able to eat!I want food! 

Until recently I was on team "give me that epidural!" But now I'm not so sure, the thought of not being able to walk around or feel my lower half doesn't sound appealing to me, so next time I'm at my doc (2weeks) I'm going to ask if they do gas/air at the hospital ill be at.

Yesterday we got back from our vaca, off the plane headed home and I think OH and I were both in full blown nesting mode! While we were away I was given a ton of boys baby clothes so I went thru them, along with what we already have and filled a basket of nb and 0-3 mnth clothes to be washed, pulled out all our crib bedding to be washed. While I was doing that OH was building the crib in baby's/stepson's room, then we rearranged and cleaned the whole room. I'm holding off on washing the clothes and bedding and putting them away but I can't wait! We didn't sit down till 9pm last night and were thinking wholly we got a lot done!

What have u ladies been up to?


----------



## morri

hehe I was discussing epidural or not with my sister and mother today as we met up at my mother's home, and my sister wondered whether it was purely German to consider that question, but I could tell her that this was not the case.
I learnt though that Gas isnt done in germany (and it looked nice on the OBEM) but I'll see how it goes and then I will decide :)


----------



## Coleey

Good luck with your GTT lilbean :)

I really want a homebirth, but the only way I could have one is if we paid for an independent midwife and they're just too expensive!! I just had gas and air last time, so I'm hoping I can labour at home as long as possible (and avoid induction), but my labour with my son was fast and I'm scared I'll end up giving birth in the car or something! :haha: 

I'm sooo tired and thinking about going to bed already :sleep: xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Ahh the epidural is a wonderful thing! I wont be having one this time, just a spinal block.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Gaaaaah. Right next to the nursery and I want to HOLD that baby who is crying so much. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwww......

Being born is hard....


----------



## Mrs.326

Good luck with your GTT lilbean!

I know a lot of the November crowd is due pretty close to October, so I'm sure there will be a few of you ladies in labor on Halloween! So exciting :) I'm on the opposite side of November so DH and I are still planning on attending some Halloween parties (there's a large one in our neighborhood each year that we've realy enjoyed). 

Epidurals - I'm still planning on getting one, though I'm going to try to hold off as long as I can, but within the window.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i want to hold off too but not miss the window. i want to be able to walk the halls (hopefully) and change positions etc. also use the jacuzzi and stuff... but we will see... this is all new to me so i'll do whats best.

also i think epidurals are more common in the US? we dont use gas or anything like that where i live in the U.S.


----------



## booflebump

I'm looking forward to finishing work (next Friday) and hitting 30 weeks (this week) :dance:


----------



## ashleywalton

My 16 week scan had a due date of Oct. 31st so I HIGHLY doubt that I'll be out and about that day. My husband will have to take my girls out if we aren't in the hospital. I, too, am looking forward to this Friday since I'll be 30 weeks! Exciting! :)


----------



## Cridge

good luck with the gtt lilbean! It sucks not being able to eat!!

WTB - hope you're hanging in there! So many times when I've heard babies cry, I've just wanted to take over and comfort them. You're going to have 3(!!!) of your own to hold soon. :wacko:

I'm not all that close to Halloween, but I really don't want to have a baby on that day! I just like to keep things separate and don't want to have to celebrate Halloween and a birthday on the same day for every year here on out. I'd love to have this little guy in October though... but I'm fully planning on going a week late cause that's what happened with #1.

My next big milestone is 30 weeks - can't wait for that! Then I don't know that I have another big milestone until 40 weeks. With #1 I started thinking "any day now" at 37 weeks, but I know better this time. :haha: 

I've been working on the nursery the last week. Got it painted on Friday night and am working on getting the curtains ironed and up. I'm not doing much decorating, so it's not going to take me too long, but it still seems like it's a very slow process.


----------



## Mrs.326

WOW! Some of you are already hitting the 30 week mark! That's crazy when you think about it. Although, evertime you all hit a milestone I think "gosh - it'll be forever before I get there" and bam, I blink and I'm there! I haven't decided yet if hearing all of your labor and delivery stories before I get to mine will make the wait easier or harder... I guess time will tell :)


----------



## skweek35

I know, reaching that 30 week milestone is a biggy for me too, down to single week digits! And so the count down begins! :wohoo: 

Just 2 more weeks of school holidays, then 5 weeks of work before maternity leave begins! 

Just seen the crabbies advert - I want one!! boohoo!! DF wont get one for me. Teehee


----------



## Mrs.326

I don't think I can start my maternity leave before I go into labor... I might need to check into that b/c it's already so hard to get comfortable in my desk chair all day, I can't imagine how it will be in a few more weeks! It would be wonderful if I could take off at 37 weeks at least since that's full term and technically could be expecting baby at any time by that point. I wonder if short term disability would cover it, or if I'd have to be put on bed rest by my doctor in order for it to be covered... do any of you US ladies know?


----------



## CharlieKeys

I am excited to see who's little babies come first :) and can't waaaaait to read the birth stories! :) 

I'm not sure how this little one is going to go - my first was 4 days early, my 2nd was 6 days late .... this pregnancy is more similar to my first than the second though and am convinced Halloween :shrug: My best friend things she's going to be late -so whoever wins this bet is treating the other to an ice-cream sundae from harvester!! :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

By the way - does anyone keep having dreams their baby is the opposite gender to what they've been told?


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs-I am not completely sure but I know a few people that go on leave at 37 weeks but not sure how it has happened. I'd definitely look into it if I were you. :)
CharlieKeys-I wonder when this baby will come as well since I went over with my 1st and had my 2nd at 36 weeks. So they were so different so I have no idea! This pregnancy is much more like my 2nd than my 1st. I guess only time will tell. 
I definitely don't want to have her on Halloween though since it is by far my least favorite holiday! I know when October comes we will be on on full baby alert!


----------



## charlie15

I would actually love to have a Halloween baby but then I don't think Halloween is such a big deal as it is in the states, so I just think it's would involve lots of fun birthdays!

I know that there were some of you who have also had back problems so wanted to let you know how my new bump support went at work. having just done 2 crazy busy 12 hr shifts wearing the support my back is hardly aching at all :) after 1 shift i was totally fine which was great as before it would be a few hours at work and I could feel my lower back go. The 2nd shift by the very end was a little sore but compared to before great, so definitely would recommend getting one if you're suffering!


----------



## MommaBarry

Mrs...in regards to short term it really depends on your employer I think. If I had it I could use it now. My friend however has it and they wont let her use it unless she sees the company doctor. So if your job is laid back they may let you do it. Talk with them, what can it hurt?


----------



## Mrs.326

I actually just called and checked and the only way short term will cover any leave prior to delivery is if I'm put on bed rest by my doctor. Bummer... maybe I can talk my doctor into it. :haha: I also just found out that you can get your doctor to sign off on handicap parking! _WHAT?!_ I don't think I'd take advantage of the system like that, but I didn't know pregnancy would qualify you for that...


----------



## sharonfruit

> I know that there were some of you who have also had back problems so wanted to let you know how my new bump support went at work. having just done 2 crazy busy 12 hr shifts wearing the support my back is hardly aching at all after 1 shift i was totally fine which was great as before it would be a few hours at work and I could feel my lower back go. The 2nd shift by the very end was a little sore but compared to before great, so definitely would recommend getting one if you're suffering!

I could do with trying one of these! Do you have to buy it or can you get it from a doctor? xxx


----------



## Cridge

Mrs. - short term disability and maternity leave are all different depending on your company...it sounds like you've figured st disability out (or I could call it std- haha!); I would check into your company's policy on maternity leave as well and see if you can squeak out some time before baby comes.

Charlie - I don't necessarily have dreams that I'm having a girl, but I think in pink and sometimes just think he's a girl. :wacko: It helps now that the nursery is painted... as the guest room, it was pinkish, so anytime I thought of the nursery, all I could see was pink.


----------



## gaiagirl

Mrs.326 said:


> When you call it quits at work are you going to be a SAHM? Or just starting your maternity leave early? Oh how I wish I could be a SAHM... maybe after baby #2... my coverage is just too good to give up and I sincerely do love my job (maybe not so much now that moving around is getting difficult :haha:)

I am just taking the one year leave we get here in Canada and then back to work...I am not complaining though because I am SO grateful to get a full year! There's no way we could afford our home and lifestyle where we live on only one income though...so back to work it is :(



booflebump said:


> I'm looking forward to finishing work (next Friday) and hitting 30 weeks (this week) :dance:

Boofle - Off already?! I am jealous! I am actually just looking at starting work back up again since school starts on Sept 4. I may go on leave a bit early, depending on my work situation and what teaching job I end up with but really...the very beginning of Oct is about as much as I can possibly take I am sure. 35-36 weeks I am thinking...

The way it works here is that you can start Mat leave up to 8 weeks before your due date, which means it would then end when baby is 10 months (not ideal) OR if there's a medical reason and your doc/midwife will sign a form, you can do medical leave up to 15 weeks before delivery then switch to mat leave. The downfall is that for my job, I would have to use ALL my banked sick days before getting medical leave. I would rather not since baby in daycare = sick days needed! I want to save those days for next year!

Halloween - I would love to have the baby around Halloween, I love that time of year. And since I am due Nov 5 it is a possibility I guess. Not sure if I will feel up to a costume, but if I do...I think I will be Mother Earth. Paint the belly like the earth, wear a flowy top and skirt and put leaves and branches in my hair, lol. Kind of like my avatar!


----------



## Cridge

gaiagirl - love the costume idea!! I'm usually bah-humbug when it comes to dressing up for Halloween, so I imagine this year I'll feel even more blah about it. But I enjoy going trick-or-treating with my son.... and then eating his candy when we're done. :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm on the opposite side of November so I'm sure no Halloween baby here! Maybe a thanksgiving baby? Halloween candy is already out in stores so I've been indulging oops :haha: 

Epidural for me! As soon as I arrive to hospital! No waiting it out for me not trying to jip myself out of medicine like I was last time. Changing positions and walking is over rated :) if you aren't in pain you don't need to do that. Everyone's different but with my son walking, water, panting, bouncy ball, and changing positions helped none what so ever. My friend got an epidural and was moving within 20 mins of baby born and showered within the hour. That works for me! I should upload some of my funny birth photos from last time LOL I'm a horrible laborer


----------



## Cridge

I've been so excited to see Halloween stuff out in stores lately because it means my due date is coming up too!! I'm trying to convince myself that it's just around the corner, but I still feel like the clock is ticking very slowly. :dohh:


----------



## morri

I am slap bang in the middle of November... :haha: could end up giving birth at either End really , I am curious to see when it will be :haha:


----------



## booflebump

Bump piccy!


Spoiler
https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwODIyLTAxMjEwLmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## MommaBarry

Boofle that is a beautiful bump! You could definetly be doing some pregnancy modeling!


----------



## booflebump

MommaBarry said:


> Boofle that is a beautiful bump! You could definetly be doing some pregnancy modeling!

:rofl: My belly could - don't know if my face and bum are up to much though :rofl: But thank you :kiss:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh beautiful bump boofle!! 

mine has clear/white stretch marks.. wondering if they will change to red? and i've had stomach surgeries before so there are three small scars... i wont be doing any naked bump shots lol :/


----------



## Mrs.326

Gorgeous bump, boofle!


----------



## Cridge

Great bump boofle!! I'm like wishful - no naked bump shots for me!! Too many stretch marks - old and new. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.326

One of my best friends is a photographer and will be doing my maternity shoot in about a month... I really hope the stretch marks stay at bay until after the pictures... I don't know that I'd share them with everyone, but I would like to have a few pics of my nude bump.


----------



## bethanchloe

I love my stretch marks :) they're amazing and everywhere - they're not red though, couple of purplish ones at the bottom but mainly white-silvery :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Boofle - am proper jealous! Your bump is how I wish mine looked .... EVERY TIME! It's lovely :)


As for stretch marks I haven't had any so far this pregnancy *touch wood* .... With Stephen I got them right at the end .. and Henry he gave me stretchmarks everywhere - my bum, thighs, more on my belly etc. The way I see them is - they're proof I carried my gorgeous children :)


----------



## Cridge

I totally agree Charlie - my stretch marks are my "battle scars" and proof of the sacrifice I made to bring my little ones into the world. I have them everywhere!! Thighs, hips, boobs, and I swear I'm going to get them on my feet this time from all the swelling. :haha: I don't mind having them, I just don't want to show them to the world. :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah mine are silvery too! i dont mind them either.. and my DH already said he wants to take some shots of my bump nude but they will just be for us :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Somehow I've escaped stretchies but I figure I'm doomed to get them before the girls arrive. I'm already well past the size of a full term pregnancy for a singleton with my build. It will be interesting to see how many battle scars I end up with!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wow, WTB! Talk about good genes! That's awesome that you've avoided them this far! :)


----------



## morri

Oh I am jealous :haha: I have a terrible amount on both my hips(looks like a barcode :rofl: and now I got some on the underside of my belly too :(.

Spoiler

View attachment 463587


for your pleasure ;) .


----------



## booflebump

Hello morri bump!


----------



## cookielucylou

What happens to old stretch marks 2nd time round? I got lots with my son but they are all faded now. I don't know if there is room for completely new ones.....


----------



## morri

I guess they 'll just go in a different layer of skin.


----------



## sharonfruit

How we all getting on with BH girls? Ive been having them for a few weeks and theyve never bothered me. I get them the most when I'm lying in bed at night, sometimes I'll get about 4 in an hour but these last few days theyve been really painful. Last night I was woken up twice with the pain. Normal?? X


----------



## morri

I think I had some by now but I am not sure.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

If they are actually painful they may not BH. One of the only differences between BH and true contractions is that true ones cause your cervix to change (shorten, funnel or efface). You might want to see your dr or MW just to verify they are still just BH.


----------



## MommaBarry

I have been having them for weeks, but for the last two days have been having painful BH. It doesnt last long and are not in regular intervals but they hurt.Last night while walking the dog I had one hit me so hard and fast it took my breath away and all I could do was stop and breath. It scared my DS who walks with me. I know alot of mine has to do with not drinking enough water.


----------



## gaiagirl

My BH are not painful, but I still get VERY painful round ligament pain...as my belly tries to stretch and grow. That sometimes wakes me up at night.

I also had terrible heartburn last night! Ouch!


----------



## sharonfruit

> If they are actually painful they may not BH. One of the only differences between BH and true contractions is that true ones cause your cervix to change (shorten, funnel or efface). You might want to see your dr or MW just to verify they are still just BH.

I was wondering this, but they aren't regular at all. Like I had them through the night, but its 3.30pm now and haven't had any since I got up. :| Do you think they can still be contractions even if this is the case? xxxx


----------



## morri

Yesterday night was also weird to me , I can't really remember but I must have tossed and turned quite a lot which made it uncomfortable.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

They can be contractions even if they aren't regularly timed. There is definitely more of a concern if they become regular as it could be preterm labor.


----------



## Cridge

cookie - my old stretch marks are just getting bigger. :cry: I know I have new ones above my belly button now, but it's hard to tell if I have new ones below where I was a raisin anyway.

Sharon - If your bh are painful, I would get them checked out. I don't know if it's because I'm "old" or 2nd baby, or just normal, but my doc told me that I should call if I have more than 4 bh in an hour - including when they're not painful at all.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh gaia, my round ligament pain has been pretty bad too. I feel for you!


----------



## sharonfruit

Ok thanks girls ill be sure to get them checked out. I've got an OB appointment on tuesday morning, do you think I should wait til then, or call my midwife tomorrow? Or call the delivery suite tonight? - I still haven't had any today yet... Xx


----------



## ashleywalton

I seem to get a lot more when I am laying down at night as well. It is probably because we are laying still and we notice them more. I have had a few where I actually have to breathe through it...This is the point that I got put on bed rest with my 2nd due to the same thing.


----------



## daddiesgift

I dont have any new stretch marks just a few old ones from last pregnancy on my hips. I didnt get any anywhere else but I had left over ones from puberty that you can barely see anymore. When I was pregnant with my son they looked silver/clear but after I had him they turned purple and very deep. I guess being stretched out they looked silver. I dont worry about it too much they will fade over time, I just hope this baby uses the old ones instead of making new ones :haha:

My bh arent so painful sometimes but not too bad. I had back pain a lot last pregnancy and doctor hooked me on monitor and said they were real contractions! At 33 weeks I was put on medicine to stop them and to strengthen my sons lungs incase he came early so you never really know if what you are feeling is the real thing or not! I say its always good to get checked out.

Nothing too exciting going on here, my son now walks by himself! The week before his first birthday, im so proud of him. Last night he slept well which made me sleep well. I was really needing that. 

Anyone watching a lot of baby shows on tv? Seems when my husband is at work I find myself watching "A Baby Story" "Im having Their Baby" "Bringing home Multiples" ect not sure what Ill watch once this baby is out!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

evrytime i see a birth on TV i ball my eyes out for a solid 15 minutes LOL


----------



## MommaBarry

daddiesgift said:


> I dont have any new stretch marks just a few old ones from last pregnancy on my hips. I didnt get any anywhere else but I had left over ones from puberty that you can barely see anymore. When I was pregnant with my son they looked silver/clear but after I had him they turned purple and very deep. I guess being stretched out they looked silver. I dont worry about it too much they will fade over time, I just hope this baby uses the old ones instead of making new ones :haha:
> 
> My bh arent so painful sometimes but not too bad. I had back pain a lot last pregnancy and doctor hooked me on monitor and said they were real contractions! At 33 weeks I was put on medicine to stop them and to strengthen my sons lungs incase he came early so you never really know if what you are feeling is the real thing or not! I say its always good to get checked out.
> 
> Nothing too exciting going on here, my son now walks by himself! The week before his first birthday, im so proud of him. Last night he slept well which made me sleep well. I was really needing that.
> 
> Anyone watching a lot of baby shows on tv? Seems when my husband is at work I find myself watching "A Baby Story" "Im having Their Baby" "Bringing home Multiples" ect not sure what Ill watch once this baby is out!

I actually am watching a baby story right now! The second that baby is out and it cries for the first time I lose it :cry: :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am too. i just watched baby penelope be born.. and i cried so hard. not sure if the time zones change the episodes lol


----------



## sharonfruit

That's scary that you guys had to get bed rest or monitored for the contractions! Ill be sure to say to the OB on tuesday at my appointment but if I get any painful ones before then I think ill give them a call and see if they want to check me out. My mum had bed rest with me at 6 months and preterm labour with my sis at 32 weeks so I should probably be extra cautious! Xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

if i get a confirmation that my packages were delivered and they aren't here should i call or do they sometimes jump the gun and things appear online before they are actually delivered? i ordered things for the nursery and i was so excited when i got the confirmation email and then i go outside and nothing. walked around the whole place! ugh.


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful - I'd definitely call! If it says it's been delivered than it should be at your door.


----------



## MommaBarry

wishfulmom2b said:


> i am too. i just watched baby penelope be born.. and i cried so hard. not sure if the time zones change the episodes lol

I watched that one too!! :haha: And cried like a baby!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay I just saw the baby penelope one too! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm almost glad I'm never home to watch those shows... I'd be a crying mess :haha:


----------



## babyfeva

I too have been hooked on baby story! I record them daily and watch them after work. :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

well i called fedex and they said they delieved it at 2:12pm which is what my email said. no package though. i live on a dead end street with 3 other houses. i checked with them all and they didnt have it, and i know you cant trust anyone.. i really dont think if a package was sent to them by accident they would steal.

i called back to tell them i went to all my neighbors and they basically said "it shows we delieved it..." i kept asking if it could be a mistake and she said no. 

so i lost 250 dollars of nursery stuff today i guess? :( :( :(


----------



## gaiagirl

Doesn't it have to be signed for?! Maybe they said 'delivered' when it left the building and he is still on his route?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

the guy who "delieved" it had returned with an empty truck. its a mystery. i also mentioned the sign for thing and i did admit and was honest that i didnt mention requesting a signature but she said with the amount and place i ordered from they would require it automatically. i didnt sign anything and was home all day... so mystery!!! of course they never believe one of their people could of done something wrong!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah there's no way with something of that value they can just say 'oh well'!

They will have to figure it out, that's just unacceptable.


----------



## MommaBarry

I wouldnt just let it go either. Someone is responsible for this. I woud be going to the nearest fedex in person and be demanding some answers! 

Im so mad for you at the moment :growlmad:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls. i was so angry and try to keep my cool and was getting no where. my DH said he'd call tmrw from work. we will see!


----------



## sharonfruit

The BH started again when I got into bed and were coming every 5 mins so I rang the hospital and they told me to come in, they have examined me and all looks okay and the neck of my womb is closed but they are keeping me in tonight to see if things progress. Sad face! 

Xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

The BH started again when I got into bed and were coming every 5 mins so I rang the hospital and they told me to come in, they have examined me and all looks okay and the neck of my womb is closed but they are keeping me in tonight to see if things progress. Sad face! 

Xxx


----------



## MommaBarry

Im sorry sharonfruit :hugs: hope its just a false alarm


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Sorry sharonfruit. Good news is if you really end up with labor 29 weeks is not shabby at all. Are they going to do steroid shots to help LO develop lungs faster just in case?


----------



## sharonfruit

The doctor said they will probably do the steroids tomorrow if the contractions haven't stopped xxxx


----------



## MommaBarry

Did they say they were in fact contrations and BH?


----------



## sharonfruit

They have just described them as 'tightenings' and 'womb activity' the OB said the monitor wasn't picking u contractions but she could feel it when she felt my tummy xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Ugh, either way im sorry your going through this now. Im happy that they will go ahead and possibly give you the shot. Most likely you will be sent home and on bedrest or restictions.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishful surely they need a signature?! As far as I understand it's up to them to prove you did receive it, not the other way round.. Definitely worth looking in to. :hugs:

My Dad's birthday is Halloween and we always used to buy him toy spiders when we were little :s Poor man! This one's due 19th November but I think they dated me a little early as I was temping so I doubt he'll be born that early. 

Gorgeous bumps Boofle and Morri. I have stretch marks which appeared in the last few weeks with my son. Up until then I had a beautiful bump - even wore a bikini on holiday. Will have to find my photos. 

It's my son's birthday in a few weeks and because of the terrible commission I'm getting he's not getting the balance bike we were going to get :( Still I found lots of lovely little things I think he'll love. Plus I'm doing up the spare room for him with elephants on the wall. 

Off to speak to a specialist consultant this morning to discuss my vbac. I don't want all the monitoring and canula which is standard procedure from the off. I just think it will stop me moving about and therefore increase my chances of another c section. I had an epidural from 4cms last time and I understand that there's an increased risk of c section with them so I'm going to try and hold off this time. It was amazing though! X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry hadn't refreshed the page and missed lots of posts! 
Wishful I agree, someone is responsible so fx you get an answer today. 

Sharon, hope you are ok. Hopefully you'll be let home today. X


----------



## charlie15

sharonfruit said:


> I know that there were some of you who have also had back problems so wanted to let you know how my new bump support went at work. having just done 2 crazy busy 12 hr shifts wearing the support my back is hardly aching at all after 1 shift i was totally fine which was great as before it would be a few hours at work and I could feel my lower back go. The 2nd shift by the very end was a little sore but compared to before great, so definitely would recommend getting one if you're suffering!
> 
> I could do with trying one of these! Do you have to buy it or can you get it from a doctor? xxxClick to expand...

Been away for a few days, so just catching up on here, No i got mine from Amazon, the one i got is from a company called Gerda and it's helped so much which is a relief as I really thought I was going to have to take leave early which i can't afford to do!

I read about your BH, how are things now? are you still in hospital? I've been getting loads of BH's for a couple of months now but as they've never been painful I've never thought anything of it. I hope all's ok x


----------



## Coleey

Hope you're okay Sharon :hugs: xx


----------



## morri

oh sorry about the fedex misery, i hope they sort it out.
and Hope you'll be better soon sharon and baby stays put a bit longer.

I had an appt today, and apart from my iron levels which are low everything is alright. I gained another 4 kg which is about the same as I gained between each appointment.
We also had extensive ultrasound and we can see that she is defo going to have my oh's feet :haha:

Spoiler

View attachment 464297


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Ladies,
Can I join in please? I've been hovering for the past while and thought it's time to say hello! So....hello!
I'm pregnant with my first baby due on the 25th November, we aren't finding out what the sex is until the big day. 
The pregnancy has been treating me well so far.


----------



## sharonfruit

I saw the doctor again this morning, she's put me on medication to try and ease the contractions whilst I get the steroids, which should be done by the end of tonight. She said after that if baby wants to come we are just gonna have to let it xxx


----------



## MommaBarry

WOW! I figured they would try and stop labor at this point. My fx'd that your LO stays in longer and cooks!


----------



## daddiesgift

Blondiejay said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can I join in please? I've been hovering for the past while and thought it's time to say hello! So....hello!
> I'm pregnant with my first baby due on the 25th November, we aren't finding out what the sex is until the big day.
> The pregnancy has been treating me well so far.

HI! Im also due November 25th so now Im not alone! Out of all the people I know and on this site I was the only one due on the 25th. How exciting to wait to find out sex, I think I would go crazy not knowing and be totally wrong on my feeling. I knew it was a girl for sure this time, nope another boy!


----------



## daddiesgift

sharonfruit said:


> I saw the doctor again this morning, she's put me on medication to try and ease the contractions whilst I get the steroids, which should be done by the end of tonight. She said after that if baby wants to come we are just gonna have to let it xxx

Try not to worry too much, easier said then done I know. The medicine will help a lot and its good they are giving you steriods to help baby along. Same thing happened with me and my son and he came at 37w2d and completely healthy and happy! The longer they cook the better but medicine has come a long way and every day that baby is in the chance they will be fine and stay longer goes up!:hugs:


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :hugs: I take it they have you on a drip to try and stop the contractions? You poor thing, hope they get the steroids in to you :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Just popping in to say hi we picked the name out she is going to b Angelyca Grace


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful - is there anyway you could file a claim?? That's not just something they can say "oh well" to... :growlmad:

Sharon - big hugs to you! :hugs: Hopefully babes can stay put and cook a little longer, but the steroids will definitely help if the baby decides to come a little sooner. 

morri - what a beautiful baby!!! Thanks for sharing :)

bbygurl - I love the name :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wishful - that's awful!!! DEFINITELY do not let this go!

Sharonfruit - hoping everything is okay and baby is cooking a bit longer!

:hi: Blondiejay :)

Morri - how gorgeous is that pic!! :)


----------



## Blondiejay

daddiesgift said:


> Blondiejay said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Can I join in please? I've been hovering for the past while and thought it's time to say hello! So....hello!
> I'm pregnant with my first baby due on the 25th November, we aren't finding out what the sex is until the big day.
> The pregnancy has been treating me well so far.
> 
> HI! Im also due November 25th so now Im not alone! Out of all the people I know and on this site I was the only one due on the 25th. How exciting to wait to find out sex, I think I would go crazy not knowing and be totally wrong on my feeling. I knew it was a girl for sure this time, nope another boy!Click to expand...

Yay, I haven't known anyone else due on our date either. 
We have been tempted to find out but chose to hold out, although everyone is guessing it's a boy but from day 1 I've thought girl. We'll just have to wait for the big day!

Sharonfruit, hope your little one holds tight.


----------



## booflebump

Morri - beautiful baby :cloud9:


----------



## Cridge

Sharon - :hugs: I'm surprised they won't give you anything to stop the contractions. The good thing, I guess, is that they're not dilating you at this point. They still sound like bh - have they checked you again to see if you're starting to dilate? Hopefully all you need is some bed rest so baby can cook a bit longer!

Morri - beautiful pic!

wishful - fedex is definitely responsible. Did they get a signature on file for the delivery? They should know if a signature was required or not...and if they got one. I wonder if he delivered to the wrong address...???


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my DH called and they said to try and contact the company we ordered from and get a refund? how is this their fault? oh boyyyy. i have a headache lol

and sharon, i am thinking of you! every day and week will be good for your baby.. but know if it happens you guys are in good hands :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Wishful, didn't you say they DID require a signature?! I would demand to see the signature, and definitely get cross enough to let them know that you will NOT accept their explanation.

I am usually the one in our family to deal with this stuff because I am a bit more confrontational than DH, but if it is stressing you out a lot then definitely leave it to him!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

no your so right.. i called yesterday and got heated, my DH is probably not the best to call because he is "too nice" lol but he was trying to help me out! i am going to the local fedex later.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone! 
wishful-The same thing happened to me with something that cost me a lot of money and I kept on bugging and luckily they were really good about it. They were trying to go after the shipper at first but then I told them that they had to have delivered it to the wrong house because I was home all day waiting for the package and I live on a dead-end street so I KNEW there was nothing delivered. Sure enough they delieverd to a nearby house that had the same number different street as mine. It happened twice! It was ridiculous! Luckily the people they delivered to were honest and called it in, the second time he just brought it to me himself.


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh yeah! I'm 30 weeks today! :) 
Here's my bump:


----------



## morri

Oh thats a nice bump :). Happy 30 weeks :)


----------



## skweek35

Lovely bump Ashley! I will be joining you tomorrow! 
Think I will have to take a 30 week bump pic!


----------



## Mrs.326

Such a cute bump :) you look great!


----------



## charlie15

Lovely bump Ashley! should do a 30 wk one too.

Sharon Fruit, thinking of you and hope baby stays put x


----------



## babyfeva

Sharonfruit- thinking of you and the little one.

bbygurl- beautiful name!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Wishful- that sucks I'd be raisin a whole lotta hell to get them to figure it out, but then again I'm a lil outspoken haha

Ashley-nice bump!

So ladies Do u think it's too early to start washing lil bean's clothes? I have a whole basket of clothes that were either bought or given to us and I'm itching to wash and put them away! But I don't know if it's way to early to be doing something like that, what do you ladies think?
I've also been thinking that sept is going to be busy for me with my other kid back in school and activities and with work, and by oct dunno if I'll feel like doing much more of anything over and above the usual stuff I have to do haha.


----------



## Cridge

Ashley - you have a little basketball in there! I wish I looked that good right now!


----------



## ashleywalton

Aww thanks! You all make me feel better. I feel huge!
Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Coleey

Beautiful bump Ashley! :) 

Lilbean - Go for it if you want to start, they'll be fine tucked away. :) xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely bump Ashley!!! Now you are 30+1... you only have 9 weeks and 6 days ... 9 WEEKS!!!! ahhh exciting :)


----------



## booflebump

Gorgeous bumpy ashley! xxx


----------



## skweek35

Gorgeous bump Ashley! 
Well now that I'm 30 weeks today I think I might pull out the mirror and take a pic of my bump today! 

lilbean - I've already washed, ironed and packed away all her 0-3 month clothes. Still got the rest to be done along with her blankets and bedding. Will most likely tackle that when we order her furniture - hopefully this week sometime 

Is it time for a nap now? I've only been up for less than 2 hours and am ready for a nap!


----------



## CharlieKeys

lilbean _ I got all her clothes washed at about 25 weeks. Mainly because for once we had no washing to do lol so was like QUICK do it!! :)


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Skweek- wow ironed too? Good for u! I'm not even bothering with that, don't even iron my own haha

I think I'll get on it this weekend then as I have a huge "to do" list around the house since I'm less one kid this weekend and have some time, may as well get it done while I can!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ironing? No me neither! All creases will drop out given enough time ;)


----------



## ashleywalton

Thank you again ladies! 9 weeks 6 days to go! Crazy! I sure hope these next weeks go by fast although we still have a few things left to do to be completely ready! :) Her clothes have been washed and put away for quite some time now. Just need to get out the swing, packnplay bassinet, and carseat and wash it all down. I think that's it :) Oh, and wash her bedding!


----------



## sharonfruit

Thanks for all your kind words, I got discharged from the hospital tonight after my steroid injections, since I got home I've had a couple of irregular tightenings, nothing I am overly concerned about. The drs said bed rest is unnecessary and if baby wants to come it will come, either way. I'm glad to be home and relaxed :thumbup: hoping this little one sticks in there - even just another 2 weeks would be a big help xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

I hope everyone is doing well! I am doing okay braxton hicks are really kicking up! Sometimes I think they are real contractions but not too often. Right now my whole bump hurts all the way around to my back :nope:. Usually at night they are the worse. 

Here is my 27 week bump! ABSOLUTELY bigger this time around and a lot higher than I was with my son. 

Speaking of my son :kiss: he is one tomorrow! Oh how time has flown by, this time last year I was pregnant with him! Im going to try my best to not spend tomorrow weepy, I just dont want him to grow up and it seems to have flashed before our eyes.
 



Attached Files:







27.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7









27w.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8









27wk.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishfulmom2b

happy birthday to your son! i can already tell i am going to be a wreck when baby turns one.. they grow too fast!! and of course... cute bump!

here is mine at week 29
 



Attached Files:







8 months.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyfeva

Sharonfruit- glad to hear your home. Let's hope your baby stays in there a little longer. :)

Daddiesgift- beautiful bump


----------



## ashleywalton

Sharon-Glad you are home and relaxed. Good luck! Hope baby stays as long as possible! :)
daddiesgift & wishful-Beautiful bumps! :)


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Sharon- good to hear ure back home. Lets hope that baby cooks a little longer!

So I have officially washed, folded and put away all of beans clothes from newborn- small 3-6mnth sizes and bibs. Also washed and put away all the bedding. The crib has been built. Feel like I've got a lot accomplished. Next I plan to attempt to take the covers off the car seat and stroller and wash them. (that should be interesting! Actually putting them back on will probably be the fun part, not!)

Can anyone else not believe how soon our little ones are going to be here!? It seems sooo soon!! Time has flown by.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sharon - glad you're home, but even though he said it's unnecessary try and rest as much as you can :hugs:

Daddies - lovely bump!!! And Happy 1st Birthday!! I cried at both mine turning 1 and will probably cry when STephen turns 2 - it's so overwhelming and emotional lol.

Wishful - Lovely bump too :)


----------



## booflebump

Great news that you are home Sharonfruit :hugs:


----------



## bethanchloe

What's everyone got left to buy?
I think we've got everything - didn't really need to buy much anyway but picked up a bouncer for £2 at a sale near ours today which was pretty amazing.
Now I'm on the search for the perfect wrap, I've got a bit obsessed looking into all the listings on another forum and I just want them all...usually the most expensive ones! I'm determined to properly babywear this time and last longer than the 20 weeks I managed with Jessamy :)!
Hope everyone is enjoying the joys of pregnancy...'cause it's so much fun right ;) x


----------



## daddiesgift

I think we only have some clothes to buy and some more cloth diapers, and of course ANOTHER double stroller since ours was stolen at airport. Still havent gotten a refund or response back about that yet. We dont have our things here yet so I still need to go through all of my sons old stuff to see what we need to get. No furniture or toys for sure tho. We already have three cribs, a glider, changing table, baby swing, bouncer, breast pump, blankets ect. Guess thats the good thing about having the same sex so close together, nothing needed to be bought!

Happy Birthday to my little boy!! He has been having the time of his life playing in his ball pit we got him, he hasnt even stopped to take a nap or eat! I made him his favorite breakfast of eggs and pancakes and he ate it all up then I made him a cup cake for his birthday and he ate ALL of it! Hes never had cake before but I guess he loves it, takes after his mother :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Happy 1st Birthday to your son!! It is bittersweet. I get emotional every new year. I think next year Kelsie's 5th is going to get me because she'll be starting school! Aaaahhh!!

As for what I have left to buy: I need a booster seat for our 2 year old to sit at the table and a booster seat for our 4 year old for the car. I think that is it! It is nice to have all girls cause they don't need anything! I might buy a few long-sleeved outfits for the baby because my other 2 were born in warmer months so I don't have much warm clothes.


----------



## skweek35

We still have so much to get. 
We still need to order the cot bed, dresser/changer and carry cot for the pram. I have hardly any toiletries for her but I'm not too worried about the toiletries for now besides more cotton balls. 
I also need to get a few nighties and a new gown. 
Then I think I can start packing my hospital bag although I have started throwing things into a suit case. 
Still so much to do and so little time - esp thinking that I go back to work in a weeks time. Then hopefully working for about 5 weeks before maternity leave starts.


----------



## CharlieKeys

eek I dunno what I have to buy her ...

we have clothes, moses basket, sling, swing, car seat ... nappies, wipes. Won't buy a cot until she needs to move out of the moses basket or just put her in the cot my youngest is in now and he can go in a bed. . . toiletries she can just use what the boys use. I need a bouncer as I threw ours away and a play gym.

For my hospital bag I just need pjs and holiday travel size essentials like toothpaste, shampoo etc .. though thinking about it I'll just take dry shampoo lol


----------



## sharonfruit

I need a bouncer and a play gym. Not got much clothes due to being team yellow but can sort that out after. Think ill get the rest of the bits for my hospital bag and get that sorted this coming week after the weekends scare I think you can never be too prepared! X


----------



## booflebump

I need our co-sleeping cot, mattress, bedding, a bouncer and a playmat. I need stuff for me (breast pads etc) and new nightwear. Nappies and wipes, stuff for labour (essential oils and home birth things like towels etc). And then I think we are done :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## MommaBarry

We still need everything!!! Since my last child was 9 years ago I have given everything I have away!! I have two showers coming up in a couple of weeks so hopefully I wont have to much to get after that. I did go onto my registry to add a few things and noticed that someone has got the boppy pillow I registerd for :happydance:


----------



## skweek35

oh crickey yes - mattresses for both moses basket and cot bed. 
almost forgot about those oops baby brains teehee


----------



## Coleey

Lovely bumps ladies!

Happy 1st birthday to your little man hun! :) It really does fly by!

I'm going to start sorting my hospital bag out soon too Sharon. :) Going to wash all her clothes and blankets next week too xx


----------



## cookielucylou

All I really need to get get is the 'disposable' type things like breast pads etc. I'm only going to get a pack or 2 of nappies as I'm planning to use cloth from birth. 
I am debating whether to get a double pushchair though or just use the sling for the new baby.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow I'm so underprepared! I haven't done or got anything yet. 

Happy birthday Dominic! X


----------



## daddiesgift

cookielucylou said:


> All I really need to get get is the 'disposable' type things like breast pads etc. I'm only going to get a pack or 2 of nappies as I'm planning to use cloth from birth.
> I am debating whether to get a double pushchair though or just use the sling for the new baby.

Ive wondered about this too, I think if we cant afford a new double stroller right away then Ill just use the carriers I already have and just use the little stroller for our son. I dont have any infant inserts though so Ill have to look into that. We have a Bjorn and an Ergo. I really like the Bjorn when he was smaller then it started to be a little uncomfortable and we switched to the Ergo and really love it. Im on a baby co op that sells mai tai(sp?) for cheap and I really like how those look! IDK!


----------



## cookielucylou

We tried a bjorn and it was so uncomfy so switched to a mei tai then a buckle ssc. I brought a woven wrap for DS when he started getting to big for the ssc then he refused to be carried and now prefers to either walk or go in the pushchair. Luckily it will be perfect for a nb though as it can be tied in so many ways. 
I would like a double for choice but I don't really know if we can justify the £200+ when it may possibly rarely be used.


----------



## Coleey

Stupid phone! I think we'll be using wraps and getting little man one of those buggy boards for the pram as we won't have much use for a double buggy xx


----------



## cookielucylou

I have wondered about a buggy board-will they fit all pushchairs?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think we're going to get a buggy board instead of a double pushchair and hopefully a sling. I think there are some that are generic and some made specifically for certain prams so needs a bit of research. X


----------



## morri

Lovely bump girls. Happy 1st Birthday to your son Daddiesgift .

I still need to get our cosleeper cot( called fabimax) it is 90 cm long so I hope it lasts at least half a year.
I also still need to get the changing mat. I have already picked one which has been tested to be free of any phtalates and other nasty stuff.
Also need some more cloth nappies, and we are going to get a bike trailer- They are costly, but Since I plan to carry her in a wrap often we won't get a pram(they grow out of it way too quickly for the price they cost) You can carry infants too in a bike trailer in a special hammock kind of infant seat, and when you take it off your bike you can use it as a push chair as well :). 
I don't think we take a bouncer, but maybe one of the netted hammock(well probably not but I would so love this) it is called 'traumfänger' and I tried it at a trade fair and it is really comfy,(and it is used as a therapeutic device too so it is certified goodness :) )
I already have a sleeping bag, and my sister will leave me one too, as her baby will have grown out of its , as well as some baby clothes(I have got a few pieces already) but need to get some more . :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

we just need stuff for the nursery. a bookcase (he already has lots of books!), a dresser, and just some decorations for the nursery. hopefully we will be getting those things soon. i'm not too worried though.

i can't believe how bad my legs cramps have gotten. i am also starting to really break out on my face again like in 1st tri.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wishful - same here!! I have spots just randomly come up on my chin!! Pregnancy is SO glamourous!! 

I couldn't live without the baby swing/bouncer - it helped us a lot especially with our 2nd who had silent reflux and sometimes he had to sleep in it just to get some relief :(


----------



## Mrs.326

Hello Ladies! :) Hope everyone is doing well! 

Daddiesgift & Wishful - Great bumps! :) You both look lovely! (and happy belated birthday to your son, daddiesgift :))

Sharonfruit - so happy to hear you're at home! I'll keep you in my thoughts - really hoping your babe stays put for a little while longer! :flower:

Since some of you brought it up, what did you experienced mommy's pack for the hospital? I'm going to put mine and the baby's bags together at 30 weeks (just in case and also so I don't have to think about it again).


----------



## bethanchloe

I'm cheating this time - there's a few sellers on eBay who do prepacked hospital bags so I'm just going to buy one of them & then add in the special bits like the clothes for her to come home in and necessities like my own clothes :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Well that's handy! I didn't know they offered such a thing :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

this might help MRS!
https://www.hospitalbag.org/print-hospital-bag-checklist.PDF


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> this might help MRS!
> https://www.hospitalbag.org/print-hospital-bag-checklist.PDF

Ah yes! That is very helpful, Wishful :) Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Cridge

Oh my goodness - you ladies are so prepared!! I feel like I have nothing ready so far! I do have a breast pump and all the accessories for that, I have the crib up (but won't be using it the first month or two, so I still need a bassinet), and I have a couple outfits that were given as gifts. Our first is 10 years old and we have nothing left from him, BUT, I'm having 2 showers in the next month, so I'm hoping to catch up to some of you ladies soon.

As far as hospital bag.... some of you have yours packed already?! Dh asked me about one a week or two ago and I told him to drop it - too early to think about that. :haha: Should I really be packing already? You're all making me feel so unprepared. :dohh:

For the US girls - when do you talk to your pediatrician to inform them you've got a lil' one coming? I don't know if I should be doing that soon or wait another month or so. I can't remember those kinds of details from last time. I AM planning on pre-registering a the hospital this week. My doc told me to do it at 24 weeks, but I felt that was just too early.


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge, we're having 2 showers at the end of September/early October so there are still quite a few items I don't have. I'm thinking about all the things I can do now to compensate for the unprepared feeling I'm experiencing due to the fact I'm waiting for my showers to really buy the necessities. I did just check the registry though and I think the hostesses for one of my showers just bought our stroller! That's a huge relief! 

As for the pediatrician... we have an appointment set with one in 3 weeks. My doctor suggested we do meetings/selection now (early third tri) to prepare them for the baby and to make sure he's registered as a new patient before he gets here. I think you'd be safe to let them know now. At least it'd be one thing you could mark off the list :)


----------



## daddiesgift

I think the first time I over packed to the max! I also had a bag of snacks and water since the menu at the hospital I was at wasnt the best and I dont eat beef or pork and thats all they served! This time I think ill take....

ME:

Kotex overnight pads with wings (cheap and GREAT! The longer pad the better)
Tooth brush, hair brush,soap,shampoo,toothpaste, hair ties, deodorant
flip flops (shower shoes)
comfy soft socks!
comfy pj pants or yoga pants
a belly band
easy access tank tops and bras
lanolin for nipples(though I heard coconut oil is lots better? I only plan to bf those few days till milk comes in but I need some protection :haha:)
panties
a little make up 
camera
cellphone charger
going home outfit for me

BABY:

going home outfit
blanket
car seat
boppy 
few onesies 
cloth diaper to wear home (Ill use their disposables for free for the meconium eww)
a few gowns
a sleep sack 
gauze and antibiotic ointment for the circumcision 

and I think thats about it! Going to pack light :winkwink: hopefully I wont be there but a day and night. 

Im going to buy matching onesie/shirt for both of the kiddos so when big brother comes to get us his little brother will have on the little bro onesie! How cute!! We are thinking of doing a little toy as well, a gift from new baby to Dominic and Dominic bring something for new baby. I may pack one bottle and a little formula in case baby doesnt want boob at all. We will see!


----------



## Cridge

Thanks Mrs! I know with our first I had appointments to visit pediatricians early... but I hadn't actually chosen one yet. I agree though - I think I'm probably safe to inform our pediatrician at this point, and you're right - I can mark it off the list!!

How exciting that you have a purchase off your registry already! My shower invitations should be going out in the next week and I worry that most won't even bother to look at my registry. I've been trying to tell people that we have NOTHING left from our son so hopefully they know we need more than clothes. 

I go through days when I feel completely unprepared and anxious to have my showers done so I can know what I still need to get out of the necessities, but mostly, I guess I realize how little you really need for a newborn, so I'm not stressing out too bad. I do need a car seat though - that's a definite necessity! :haha:

By the way - what part of Texas are you in? DH just interviewed for a job in Dallas....


----------



## Mrs.326

daddiesgift... on the subject of underware... what type do you pack? I typically wear nothing but thongs, which I know will not be practical after delivery... Someone told me to buy men's underware since they're already cut out for a little "extra" it holds the pads in nicely and they don't move around as much as regular panties. Any thoughts on this?? I'm a little on the fence about this idea. Seems kind of odd to me... ????


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - I like the idea to take a belly band!! I remember the jiggly empty feeling you have after giving birth and the belly band sounds like the perfect thing for that!! I do plan on taking a tour of our hospital just so I can ask questions like - do they provide diapers, wipes, pads for me, ointment for circumcision, etc. Our hospital with #1 provided absolutely everything we needed, so I didn't have to pack much, but that was 10 years ago and I've heard that hospitals are cracking down and not providing as much anymore...???


----------



## Cridge

Mrs - when my son was born, they provided these mesh underwear "things" that were super stretchy (so comfy) and held in a pad really well. I don't know if hospitals provide them anymore, but I saw on that hospital bag website they have them in the kits they sell. I don't know if you want to wear those the entire time you're bleeding after birth (could be up to a month, but might be as little as a week), but they work really well.


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge - I did have a bit of a panic over the carseat so I bought it myself. I didn't want to risk not getting it at the shower :haha: That's really the only thing I have besides the nursery furniture and some clothes. 

I actually live close to the Dallas area! Are you and your DH considering moving? I don't know much about Colorado, but I can tell you the weather is much different... it's pretty warm down here, but nothing you can't get used to. We're just outside of tornado alley so it's rare we get those (but it does happen), and we're far enough from the coast we don't have to worry about hurricanes. It's a pretty good location in my opinion. I like it a lot.


----------



## Mrs.326

oh yes! I actually do think the hospitals still offer the mesh undies... I might look into getting a few extras for home.


----------



## Cridge

Mrs - he hasn't been offered the job yet... we're still waiting to hear back, but it's the type of thing that if he *is* offered the job, it'll be too good to pass up. The office is just north of Dallas... I want to say University City area..?? He said most of the employees live in Plano. Oh yes - the weather is much different! In my opinion, Colorado has perfect weather :haha:, so it would be really tough to move away. We love Colorado, and if this job works out, we'd be retiring in Dallas, so it's one of those "hope he gets it, hope he doesn't" sort of things. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

If you do end up Dallas, I'm sure you'll love it :) Plano is a really nice up and coming area, too.


----------



## Cridge

I just looked it up - the office is between University Park and Richardson. I heard there is an area right around there that has it's own school district because it's like the "rich and famous"? That's where I want to live. :haha: 

Sorry for the detour ladies... so I'm wondering - how do you all stay comfy at night? My arms and legs can't take much more sleeping on my side. I could always go downstairs and sleep on the couch, propped up, but I'm too lazy to do that in the middle of the night and I just want to be comfortable in my bed!!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Eight million pillows and an hourly flip. Sleep with a pillow tucked from crotch down legs and even down to between your feet (body pillow works best for me). Extra pillow shoved under bump and another shoved against your back and bum so you can do a partial twisted sleep position so you are technically on your side but you are partially on your back to give those hips/arms a rest. 

And have a huge ordeal every time you flip. And still be uncomfy. :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i sleep horrible too. for some reason i sleep better on the right then left... and my right shoulder has taken the brunt of it, as well as my right knee and hip. i now have 3 body pillows lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mrs - I wear granny knickers after labour .. well actually I buy the disposable underwear ... big, comfy, and just throw away if any blood etc gets on them. Then I wear the granny knickers for a while :haha:

Cridge - my bag has been half packed for ages. If I left it to the last last minute I'd forget loads and this way if anything does happen, I'm half prepared lol.

As for sleeping .. this time has been AWFUL. The boys I could sleep all the way through, but her - no way. I have to change sides all night - I sleep sort of half on my belly, with a leg up on a pillow and then my arm under another and it used to be comfy ... not anymore :(


----------



## Mrs.326

I have a pregnancy boppy I sleep with and I flip often as my hips have really started hurting at night... I've started waking DH up with all the "Oh" "Uh" and "Ow" sounds I make while flipping... oops! Usually the first few steps I take out of bed I limp b/c my groin/back hurts so bad. I think he's really concerned the baby is hurting me, but it's all good after I get a few steps in... I guess I just have to work out the kinks from the sleep before.


----------



## skweek35

I have kind of started packing my hospital bag - in that every time I find/buy something for the bag I put it into the bag. I will have to take a look at what is in the bag and see what I still need to get. I know I need to buy a nightie and pack clothes for both me and baby. Thinking I might pack 2 bags - one for labour and one for hospital.


----------



## charlie15

Mrs.326 said:


> I have a pregnancy boppy I sleep with and I flip often as my hips have really started hurting at night... I've started waking DH up with all the "Oh" "Uh" and "Ow" sounds I make while flipping... oops! Usually the first few steps I take out of bed I limp b/c my groin/back hurts so bad. I think he's really concerned the baby is hurting me, but it's all good after I get a few steps in... I guess I just have to work out the kinks from the sleep before.

I'm the same when i just get up...like ouch my back, it sorts itself out after a bit of limbering up! 

Generally sleeping is rubbish, now have 5 pillows takes me about 2 hours to get comfy then feel like my chest is getting squashed so can't breathe then need to pee :dohh: this final tri is tough and i really can't imagine sleeping when bigger not to mention my back!! oh well it'll all be worth it in the end and I think I'm almost use to living OK on less sleep which can only help once bubs is here :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Mrs.326 said:


> daddiesgift... on the subject of underware... what type do you pack? I typically wear nothing but thongs, which I know will not be practical after delivery... Someone told me to buy men's underware since they're already cut out for a little "extra" it holds the pads in nicely and they don't move around as much as regular panties. Any thoughts on this?? I'm a little on the fence about this idea. Seems kind of odd to me... ????

I usually wear skimpy panites too :rofl: but during pregnancy I gain weight and that lovely pregnancy discharge I just get a size up Hanes Granny Panty. And use those till I can get back into my usual ones. I never had a problem getting pads to fit or them moving around, staining underwear ect. They have mesh undies most the time at hospital but last time those things didnt even go up over my butt crack! Midwife put them on me after I was cleaned up but then when I got back to room I showered and put on my panties and pads. 



Cridge said:


> daddiesgift - I like the idea to take a belly band!! I remember the jiggly empty feeling you have after giving birth and the belly band sounds like the perfect thing for that!! I do plan on taking a tour of our hospital just so I can ask questions like - do they provide diapers, wipes, pads for me, ointment for circumcision, etc. Our hospital with #1 provided absolutely everything we needed, so I didn't have to pack much, but that was 10 years ago and I've heard that hospitals are cracking down and not providing as much anymore...???

I didnt use a belly band last time but I have a few I bought to keep my pants up which never worked but it did an excellent job strapping my gut back so I think it will be good to take them and get some type of use out of it! I know a lot of women who use a belly band after baby to help get things tighter and in place, who knows if it works but its worth a try!!


----------



## Cridge

WTB - your post cracked me up because that's EXACTLY how my night goes! One pillow between my legs - all the way up and down, one behind my back, one under my belly, so I can lay half side/half back... and then many times I'll use dh's pillow for my arm and if I can get away with it, I'll lounge a leg on him as well. :haha: I get about 3 hours in before I have to switch for the first time, but after that it's about once an hour (shorter as the night goes on), and it's a big hullabaloo to switch everything over to the other side. I usually just forgo any kind of covers just to keep things more simple, but it's been cooling down at night so it's a beauty of a trick to get situated while a sheet is covering me and all those pillows! :haha:

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one sleeping miserably. Misery loves company, right?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

had a bad day today guys :(
i know i should be happy because as far as i know baby is healthy etc. but today my husbands car stopped working out of no where. its 5 yrs old and showed no signs of nay problems.. also nothing came on the dash to indicate a problem. we are a one car family right now and were suppose to be starting to move into our place tomorrow.. but i guess that wont be happening.
with moving and the baby we have no money right now... usually we have emergency money and stuff but this is just terrible timing. no idea how he will get to work etc.

ahh the stressss


----------



## skweek35

Wishful - oh no!! :hugs: hope the car is sorted soon! I know being without a car is not a good thing. Hope the move goes as planned tomorrow. 

Had a slightly manic start to the day. car seat and isofix unit arrived this morning but we couldn't find the user manuals. So after a few phone calls we discovered they were tucked away in compartments that we didn't know about. 
Was then off to a MW appointment - all is well with Speckle. She is cephalic (Head down YAY) My bump is still measuring 2 weeks ahead of my weeks. 
Am now babysitting my 8 month old god-son(who is sleeping peacefully) He is just sooo cute.


----------



## cookielucylou

Tesco are having there baby event soon so will be a good time for stocking up on baby goodies. 
We already use most bits for our DS(and will be stocking up on baby wipes, shampoo etc for him) so I will be keeping a look out for 'me' bits-maternity pads and breast pads. I found Tommee tippee pads best last time but they are so expensive and I ended up having to use them for ages as my breasts kept leaking!


----------



## Mrs.326

So sorry to hear about your car trouble, wishful. :hugs: I really hope you guys are able to get it sorted out quickly. Have you taken it to the shop yet?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls... yeah anxiously waiting the call to see how much it will cost. was towed their this morning...


----------



## morri

I hope the car issue gets fixed cheaply, it would be a bummer not to have a car when you want to move soon.


----------



## ashleywalton

wishful-Sorry about the car problems. Never fun! :(


----------



## wishfulmom2b

well got news back from the car shop.. its expensive but the car will be back tonight. my parents are putting it on their credit card and said to pay them back when we can. god bless them.

not sure when we will be able to pay them back though... i bet i'll try and my dad will shove the money back in my hand. we were never spoiled and i never ask for money so i think they like helping out once in a blue moon. think they miss having kids in the house lol.

geez i am getting all emotional LOL


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww how amazing of your parents!!! At least it is one less thing to worry about :) And he has a car to get to work with still - that's the important thing :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yes i am extremely grateful.. we can move some stuff tonight now too.. probably take two trips and fill his car (its an suv) and then really start tomorrow!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thank God for amazing parents! That's great to hear, wishful. Glad it's all worked out :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to parents! It's so hard for us too financially at the moment and both of ours cars are on their way out I reckon. Ugghh. I use mine for work as I'm a field sales agent so I really need it. Thank goodness you got it back within the day.

Talking of pillows, I have a dream genie (I think that's what they're called) which I'm borrowing from a friend and it's amazing! We're off to Spain for my in-laws anniversary celebrations for a week and I have no idea how I will survive without it!

I washed a load of baby clothes today as we've nearly finished my son's room which means we can move him over and get his old room ready for the baby. Feel sort of relieved that I'm finally doing something. xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Glad things are starting to look up wishful! Its hard not to get emotional about stuff at this point. My son has been super whiny today and I think it may be from him getting shots yesterday but its making me want to cry cause I just want get things done but he is literally attached at the ankle. Guess ill wait till tomorrow.

Speaking of tomorrow, its my ob appointment! Ive decided to go (no car and finding a ride is a PAIN) because I need to talk to them about my contractions and see how the ultrasound I had went since tech wouldnt tell me anything. My husbands friend is taking me, whom I never met. AKWARD. I told my husband the guy doesnt have to wait for me he can just run errands or something till Im done. Have I mentioned how bad I miss our car? Hopefully we get it in the next month. Everyone keeps telling me my ob is no good and I need to go somewhere else but I really cant since he is the only one in this town available and its 1.5 hours away to go somewhere else and im not hitch hiking up there. Ive only seen him once and he seemed fine to me guess Ill see as time goes on!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my OB is very straight to the point and quick. i absolutely LOVE my primary care dr and she is so personable.. so i guess no other dr will be as good as her lol. i wouldnt say i dislike my OB but she isnt my favorite either. theres only a 1-5 chance she will deliver my son though.. and everyone keeps reminding me that i want good nurses the day i go into labor because they are with you the most.. which is true.

i am glad you get to go to your appt tho daddie, and i hope its not too awkward of a drive. he seems nice if he is willing to bring you though!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

DG-Lean on the military family. That is what it is there for. BTW I don't know if it is something you would need or are interested in, but you may want to apply for "emergency" shower from Operation Showers of Appreciation. Your DH will have to fill out some paperwork, but they can get some baby items for you.


----------



## bethanchloe

Eek, I could have an actual living tiny baby as soon as 7 weeks & 1 day! That's the earliest they'll give out a date apparently though I'm hoping for later but SEVEN WEEKS! Woohoo!!


----------



## charlie15

bethanchloe said:


> Eek, I could have an actual living tiny baby as soon as 7 weeks & 1 day! That's the earliest they'll give out a date apparently though I'm hoping for later but SEVEN WEEKS! Woohoo!!

I know me too!! scary stuff...in fact have just thought I'd better get more ready as feel like i have so much to do! 1st wash of bubs clothes is on right now :happydance:


----------



## MommaBarry

It's so exciting!!! Very soon we are all going to be able to hold our LO!! :happydance:

I think my OH is starting to freak out on me a bit. We had our sono the otherday and I think it hit him "were having a baby" and soon :haha: 
This is his first, so he is worried about what he can do as far as helping me and the babe out. Its adorable really.


----------



## charlie15

I know it's amazing and I am so excited to meet bubs, I'm getting quite impatient!! But I'm also scared stiff as this is my 1st and i wonder how i will cope with a LO!! it's mainly severe sleep deprivation that I worry about and that I don't really have family to help, well I have mum but she's not in a position to help (long story!) and my OH's family live in Holland and aren't over the moon with bubs anyway! The reality is all slowly dawning on me!! I'm sure we'll be fine but can't help but feel a little scared!


----------



## MommaBarry

Honestly sleep deprivation was the one thing that got to me with my first. I hate when people say it will get better, but they are right it does. 

Will your OH be able to take time off when your LO gets here? Maybe you can take turns every other night getting up, unless your BF


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am starting to freak out about being a mom too! i think i already mentioned this but i will be alone too! DH is taking 5 days off... hopefully we arent in the hospital for most of it. my mom is very supportive but she is a teacher and also has a store so she is very busy and lives kind of far away. not far enough to not visit but too far to stop in after work type thing.

i know when my DH gets home from work he will do his very best to help out but he goes to bed early, as he gets up at 5am to go to work!! i think i am most scared of the sleeping thing too because when i dont sleep it affects my anxiety/panic disorder i have. i'll make it though.. i dont have a choice :haha:


----------



## morri

yes. For me it would be 8 weeks . As earliest term .


----------



## Coleey

They count up to 42 weeks here and I have a date on my maternity notes next to something that says 'overtime from the:' It's hard to translate things sometimes, but that's pretty much what it means :haha: That date is the 17th Nov.. I hope she decides to come before then :wacko: xx


----------



## morri

hm my latest should be the 28th november which would be 42 weeks :haha:
so anytime between 29 october and 28th November please :rofl:


----------



## charlie15

Yeah i hear sleep deprivation is tough, and i love my sleep! My OH is starting a course at uni in sept, legally in the UK he's entitled to 2 weeks leave from when i go into labour which I hope he's still able to get as a student, he'll find out next week. He is so supportive and has been great all pregnancy around the house etc, and I'm sure he'll be even more so when bubs is here as he wants to be a very hands on Dad. I that respect I'm so lucky as I know there are so many women out there with useless OH's! My closest friend who has 2 children has just moved 300 miles away :( initially the plan was that she was going to come over every day once OH goes back to uni, it may still be possible in that she may come and stay with us but obviously she has other commitments but I'm hoping she can come down.

Wishful I'm sure it'll be tough without lot of peeps around but you're right you'll get through it, so will we! It's just that initial phase until we get into a routine and things become 2nd nature to us newbies!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I tried to encourage my DH to read up a little on handling newborns and his response was:

"with three at once we are getting the crash course. I'll learn by oops."


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha thats funny WTB.. but it really is true.. i mean reading isnt bad... but with triplets i think its one of those things were they have to come.. and have some sort of routine and go from there! ahh preparing for triplets makes me nervous... i give you guys so many :hugs: lol


----------



## charlie15

woa triplets, i cannot imagine!! WTB hope you have plenty of helpers lined up!


----------



## morri

My oh had already kids in an earlier marriage(they are grown up) but he seems to be a natural anyway whenever I see him with kids or babies. unlike me, I guess I'll be one of those that pnly ever understand their own baby. :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

My husband had to go back to Afghanistan when our son was 4 days old and those 4 days our son slept mostly so this really will be a crash course! He always says "I'll just wing it" mmm hmm good luck! Either way it won't be as bad as it will be for me he never "hears" our son or so he says so I'll be the one getting up! I think for me the missed sleep and breast feeding was worse so this time I'm not breast feeding which will help immensely and I guess I'll just nap when both of the kids nap, of that ever happens at same time! I think sometimes we take on too much and don't give ourselves time to relax, it's annoying when people say "sleep when baby sleeps" like you don't have a million other things to do but seriously SLEEP! House can wait, clean as you go or strap baby in carrier. I thought I was going crazy I never got over a full hour of sleep at a time for 6 weeks, but you cope and learn. My son had reflux so I learned to sleep upright while swaying him while he colic screamed. 

Came to ob, sitting here now waiting for hubby and friend to come get me. It wasn't so awkward since my husband came too and they dropped me off. It's always awkward for me meeting new people let alone a man taking me to an ob appt! But he was nice so it's ok. Appt was fine told me due date is the 20th I'm sticking to the original 25th. Listened to me concerns but pretty much gave me a paper of preterm labor signs and to go to hospital if I get those, he said 2nd babies always cause more contractions then 1st and if they come often go to hospital. Appt took a whole 6 mins. Big waste not to mention childcare called me and said my son was hit and scratched by another kid :( whys it always my boy getting hurt! I told daddy to pick him up before coming to get me. I shouldve skipped today hearing my son scream in background about killed me :(


----------



## wishfulmom2b

all of my OB appointments have been crazy short.. after i wait in the waiting room forEVER. i always take late appointments because my DH likes coming with but throughout the day she gets behind and it adds up to over an hr each time. i love hearing heartbeat though and i always have questions... i guess they will become longer now as i will have actual exams and such soon enough!

and on the topic of naps... if i take naps it takes me awhile to actually fall asleep.. no matter how tired i am. i have been sleep deprived plenty of times and still cant nap.. so when people tell me jsut to nap i'm just like "okay" and dont go into detail lol. its all about shutting my mind down. my body will give out but not my darn mind!


----------



## charlie15

Daddies, thanks for the tips, you are so right, sleep when baby sleeps but I know me, I'll be itching to get on with things! I think it'll be a case of getting use to things and my life been turned upside down!! I will be breast feeding and want to express so that OH can feed too, but i won't do that until maybe 6 to 8 weeks. That must have been hard with hubby having to go to Afghanistan so soon after! I can't imagine, at least I'll have my OH here, but i do think he thinks it'll be easier than it is! oh well i suppose it'll hit him once bubs is here! Hope your son is OK from his experience with the bully!


----------



## Cridge

wishful - I'm the same way.... the more sleep deprived I am, the harder it is for me to get to sleep. So with #1 I just could NOT sleep during the day (he didn't sleep much anyway, so I didn't even try to bother). There were days when we'd lay on the bed together and he'd be screaming while I just tried to talk him into sleeping cause I was so exhausted. And then I had insomnia at night so even though he was good at going 3 hours (to the minute) between feedings, I would usually fall asleep with just 5-10 minutes left of that. It's tough for sure!

For you first time moms... you may be a natural and just not know it. My dh took 2 weeks off work with #1 and I kicked him out after a week. He wasn't much help anyway because I'm the one with the boobs, and taking care of a newborn came so naturally to me that I felt 100% confident to be on my own. So try not to stress now - you may find that it's not as bad as it seems.

WTB - your dh's comment cracked me up! It's so true though - crash course! I can't even imagine triplets!! In your case, you definitely need as much help as you can! Just another set (or 2 or 3) of arms to hold babies will be such a lifesaver! Are you planning on trying to breastfeed? How do you do that with triplets?!


----------



## cookielucylou

I found when DS was tiny it was hard to nap as I just wanted to watch him :)
The first night I hardly slept as I kept thinking about the new person beside the bed.


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies- hope you are all well. I just got my glucola test results for the 1 hour and it was elevated!! Ugh i'm so upset b/c now i have to take the 3 hour test plus follow a special carb diet 3 days prior. Have any of you had to do this and did you pass? Please give me some encouragement.


----------



## MommaBarry

Baby- I also failed my first one and had to do the three hour. I did not have to follow a speacial diet three days prior but I did pass the test.


----------



## babyfeva

Momma- thank you for your story, i really hope i pass!


----------



## MommaBarry

My fingers are crossed for you!!

With my first child I did not pass and was diagnosed with GD. It really wasnt that bad I promise. It meant I had more docs appointments and more scans to check on the baby which honestly was great because I knew he was really looked after. And he was perfectly healthy and the GD went away after baby was born.


----------



## babyfeva

Momma- were you put on a diet with your first?


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh ladies how horrible today has been :cry: When I posted earlier I had not seen my son yet but once I did I could not believe it! He was scratched on his face and neck. Then we went to store and husband picked him up and he screeched, so he lifted his shirt and he has three bite marks on his back! I uploaded the pics we took, its gotten so much worse now he has two black eyes! I called and freaked out of course and they apologized and said that they were dealing with another kid freaking out and pretty much werent watching what was happening. They said they told the mother of other child and she was very sorry. I just feel horrible every time I see him. :cry: Hes such a sweet boy and so loving and playful he is never violent even if a toy is taken from him or he is hit he never hits back. We will never take him to child care ever again! Hes staying with mom and Ill be present at all play groups for him to socialize. My husband is so pissed Ive never seen him like that once he saw the bite marks. At first I told myself kids can be rough especially young ones but seeing the bite marks made me realize he was not attended to like he shouldve been.
 



Attached Files:







mark.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12









mark2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MommaBarry

After I was diagnosed I talked with a dietician. He explained how many carbs I should eat at each meal and how often I should eat and test. But I could still have whatever I wanted as long as it was reasonable and I ate 3 meals and 3 snacks a day.


----------



## babyfeva

Daddiesgift- that is so horrible about your son, i would be upset too! WTH they obviously weren't watching the kids well. I'm so sorry.


----------



## gaiagirl

Daddies gift that is horrendous! I would file a complaint with the local business bureau or is there a place that regulates childcare? I can tell you from someone who has worked in that field before becoming a teacher, and someone who has MANY friends with babies in child care that that level of 'rough housing' is NOT normal or allowed!

I hope you don't feel no one can be trusted with him because there are many places that do an amazing job, this was just not one of them :(

How is he doing? Does he seem shaken or did he just bounce back? Hope those marks clear up ASAP.

Poor guy :(:(


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ohh daddiesgift i am SO SORRY. i would be nervous to bring him to daycare again too, which sucks because most places would of never let this happen. and why did he have black eyes? was this from him being scratched? aww i feel so bad for him, but more so for you and your OH.. its always worse for the parents :( :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ok guys i need your advice and help. i am stressing about babies nursery!! just moved and noticed some problems.

ok so i will try and explain the room as best as i can.

-one wall has two windows.
-one wall is a full wall of closet space
-one wall has the entrance door in the middle of it
-and one wall has a decent size floor vent smack in the middle.

where do i put crib?? i read that its a no-no to put it in front of windows.. but i also heard that its a a big no-no to put it in near a vent because forced hott air is bad for baby breathing :(

now what do i do??


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry!!! :( That just makes me mad and feel horrible for your son at the same time! Gosh, I hope the physical scars go away fast! Poor baby! :hugs: to you!


----------



## Coleey

Oh my god, your poor little man!! :cry: I'm so sorry hun and can't believe something like that happened!! :hugs: I've just dropped my wee man off at daycare and I always worry about him as he's such a gentle soul with other children. Hope your little man is okay! :hugs: xx


----------



## laney_bump

Haven't been on here in a while as me & my partner have had a break TTC after the loss of our 2nd little one at 9 weeks :( please could you update the list on the front. I am going back onto the ttc forums. Wishing you all the very best. Many thanks


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh Daddiesgift, your poor little man. Hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh DG that's awful! :( I really hope your son can get over this quickly :( Your poor little boy!! :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Laney I'm sorry to hear of your los :( :hugs: Good luck and happy trying with the ttc.

Daddies, I am not surprised you are so upset, I would be too!! I can't believe they just said they were focused on another kid - surely they have more than one member of staff present?! And did they not hear your son crying?! I would be livid and definitely reporting the matter to the authorities. Poor little thing. 

My son is also a big softy and I would be demanding a full investigation if I found so many bite marks and scratches on him.

Did they mention the biting to you? You surely had to sign a form when you picked him up which explained everything that had happened?


----------



## sharonfruit

DG I am so sorry about what has happened to your little boy. I hope he is okay and not too anxious about it! The nursery obviously werent directing their attention in the right places!

Re paternity leave my OH won't get any time off work at all. He is only out of the house from 9am-2pm each day however, apart from on weekends when he often works away. I guess we just have to get on with it! Xx


----------



## booflebump

Your poor wee man DG :( xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies, yesterday was just a huge mess all together! They said they didnt think to look under his clothes they were just cleaning up his face. They said it was a kid his age though the bite mark looks like its a full set of teeth and the scratches are big. Im not sure where the black eye came from. They told me that they had to pull this kid off of him! We've taken it up with the director of the program but once I got to talking to people it sounds like this happens a lot there. I wonder if it is the same kid? They have two programs here on the military base we live on its full time and part time kids together then hourly kids together if you just need a couple hours here or there and dont work or anything and this was at hourly so maybe this child is just a bully. The staff said they told the parents and the mother was very sorry and said she doesnt know why the kid is like that. So yeah im sure this isnt the first time, which they have a strict hands off policy so I really hope they do something about it.

My friend told me I need to file a complaint with the military police on the day care that way they try and make sure they dont just brush off the incident. As of now I just want to forget it and move on and never take him again. It is heart breaking when you think of all the times your kids has fallen or hurt himself and it never looked like that. Yesterday he was just real clingy and lovey and wanted to sleep :nope: today he is back to his normal self playing with toys and getting into stuff. Ive had some friends here offer to baby sit him once I need to go to doctors or something but since I dont know these people that well having just moved here it will be awhile before I do that. 

Today is a mommy/baby play group at a park near by thinking about going so I can meet some more people and this time supervise him playing with other children! We will see it gets hot here quick and walking is just no fun at this point. When I walk even to the mail box I get stabbing pains in my right side not on my hip but between my hip and belly button? I wonder what this is. Im trying to drink more water since I havent been very good about my fluid intake lately, lots of tea :nope: which is kind of like water right? :) Yesterday I just stood in babies room wondering where I was going to put everything and how to decorate. Boy I cant wait to have our stuff!!


----------



## Mrs.326

daddiesgift - big :hugs: for you and your little one! poor little guy :(


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh daddie i feel so so bad but i am glad your little man is being himself today. :hugs: hopefully you can meet some people soon that you can start to trust, but believe me i know... trust takes a long time to gain! thankfully i won't need daycare as i will be a SAHM, but i am sure i will need babysitters sometimes. i hope to keep it in the family.

i get the same stabbing pain too.. in the exact same spot as your describe. it use to happen only on longer walks but now it happens even short walks.. like walking around CVS or something. dr said not to worry? its painful though and now i dont exercise much.


----------



## daddiesgift

You know what was weird about my ob appointment yesterday, the doctor said "let's see how big baby is" and got out the measuring tape! I really don't get the fundal height thing, I mean what if you are really skinny before pregnancy or really overweight wouldn't that throw it off? Idk but he said measuring on time :wacko: he didn't say anything about how much I've gained so far .. 21 pounds most of it the last month, oops! 

I'll be taking my gd test next week I'm excited! Not!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

lol i am really short so when the measured me i was like well my belly is going to be different bc i dont have a torso and i am 4'11"!! but whatever they said i was "on-time"


----------



## ashleywalton

wishfulmom2b said:


> lol i am really short so when the measured me i was like well my belly is going to be different bc i dont have a torso and i am 4'11"!! but whatever they said i was "on-time"

I'm 4'11" too! When do your doctor start measuring you. It's weird this is my 3rd baby and I have the same dr. He measured me both times with my 2 girls and this time he has not measured me at all! I don't understand why.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

They don't measure my fundal height as for me it would be an exercise in futility. I'm guessing I'd be about 45 weeks. :haha:

I've put on a whopping 35 lbs so far and am averaging about 3-5 lbs gained per week. I'd worry about it but the drs are thrilled with the girls' progress. Hoping for some chunky little preemies.


----------



## ashleywalton

WTBmyBFP said:


> They don't measure my fundal height as for me it would be an exercise in futility. I'm guessing I'd be about 45 weeks. :haha:
> 
> I've put on a whopping 35 lbs so far and am averaging about 3-5 lbs gained per week. I'd worry about it but the drs are thrilled with the girls' progress. Hoping for some chunky little preemies.

LOL. True! Hang in there! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am so happy those precious triplets are still growing and getting stronger!! everyday extra is better!!!

and i got measured starting at 24 weeks.. i thought it was early to be honest..


----------



## daddiesgift

This was the first time Ive ever had it done and Im 27 weeks so idk when they usually start it. They told me my due date is the 20th not the 25th BUT Ive only had one ultrasound done with them and I had like 6 done at my last doctors and they always said dead on the 25th so Im just sticking with that. Id love to be moved up of course!! But knowing my luck Ill go way over the 20th and just be depressed so this way ill be surprised if baby comes early :haha:

We should take a poll and see if everyone thinks they will be over due, on time or early then when it happens see who was right :winkwink: 

WTBmyBFP- Odd question but I was thinking about this while watching "Bringing home multiples" and since you are the only one I know having more then one :haha: do you plan on breast feeding? Im wondering how one does that with three infants. I was engorged with one baby I wonder if your breasts would be huge if you had to store milk for three little ones! I know Ive heard of mothers breast feeding two babies but never three. Just something Im curious about. Of course I could care less if a mother breast feeds or formula feeds, but its intriguing to know if it can be done with three!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Haha. Good show isn't it?! I used that to get a few tricks. I'm hoping to BF, and we will just have to see how it goes. I'll be pumping while they are in the NICU. If they will take to my BBs I'll pump atleast one bottle in advance and then try to feed 2 at once and either I will feed the third after or have DH bottle feed her. If that works we will have to switch it up so we all get to bond with one another.


----------



## daddiesgift

What is with the ticker for my sons birthday :rofl: I went to make him a new one and they had no options for babies so I had to put a cow lol


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i totally think we should do a poll!! i think i will go LATE! its my first and i just know my luck :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

I think I'll be early...but I think its just more hoping :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Okay, I dont know if we can do a poll mid thread but Ill just put what everyone thinks on this post and just update it by editing :flower:

*Do you think your baby will come early? Late? On time?

Early

MommaBarry
Coleey
Bethanchloe
Sharonfruit
AshleyWalton
Daddiesgift
Charliekeys
WTBmyBFP

On time

Late*

*Cridge
Wishfulmom2b
Gaiagirl
Fish&Chips*l


----------



## daddiesgift

WTBmyBFP said:


> Haha. Good show isn't it?! I used that to get a few tricks. I'm hoping to BF, and we will just have to see how it goes. I'll be pumping while they are in the NICU. If they will take to my BBs I'll pump atleast one bottle in advance and then try to feed 2 at once and either I will feed the third after or have DH bottle feed her. If that works we will have to switch it up so we all get to bond with one another.

I never thought about that! Duh! I need some good tips on pumping. I tried to pump for my son after I stopped breast feeding but I dried up pretty quickly. I wasnt doing it as much as I shouldve tho so that may be why. I heard the better the pump the better but I think Ill just stick with my first years double electric and a medela hand pump. They have some fancy looking bras too that you put on so you can be hands free while you pump! I thought that was cool but for me idk if im going to invest in anything like that yet. 

https://www.amazon.com/Simple-Wishe...356485&sr=8-1&keywords=hands+free+pumping+bra


----------



## Fish&Chips

I get that stabbing pain too! Sometimes it's quite high as well. It can last for ages and huuurrttts!


----------



## gaiagirl

WTB - My friend had twins this month at 34 weeks and has had lots of success pumping while they were in the NICU and now pumping and BFing with them at home! Hard work but well worth it :thumbup:

I will go late...I just know it!


----------



## gaiagirl

I get stabbing pain from time to time on my right side, from the pelvic bone up the side by my hip and up even higher...I am pretty sure it is ligament pain?


----------



## daddiesgift

I figured my ligaments were already still stretched out from having a baby a year ago , guess not though! Glad to know im not alone I was thinking it had something to do with not drinking enough water but maybe its just stretching pain. I know last ultrasound thats where his head was but now I feel him in my ribs and kicking my breasts so im assuming hes changed positions!


----------



## CharlieKeys

DG - the ligament and stretching pain gets worse with each baby you have lol! 

As for the poll I honestly think she'll come Halloween ... I have no idea why but I do - so that would make her a few days early :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I have no idea when this one will come. I think my dates are slightly wrong plus my first was a week overdue so I guess overdue?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Yeah. Um. Early. :haha: I am just glad you gals let me hang around with my official EDD group even though it will be amazing if we can make it as late as the first week of October. :rofl:


----------



## morri

I have no idea at all.


----------



## bethanchloe

If I was going naturally I am 100000% convinced I'd be late but as not I guess she'll be a little early unless I get my wish of an EDD ELCS :)


----------



## sharonfruit

I'm expecting to go early! :flower:


----------



## booflebump

I'm expecting this boy to stay in there as long as he can :haha:

31 weeks today and my last day at work :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yay boofle!! no more work!!! must be a good feeling! :)


----------



## Blondiejay

I really hope I don't go over, my oh was overdue and ended up weighing 10lb!! I'm only small, it would break me!!! If I get to my due date I will do all I can to help little one on it's way.

Yay boofle, so lucky!!


----------



## charlie15

yey for last day at work Boofle, i can't wait, 4 more to go :)


----------



## MommaBarry

My son came early, so I think this little girl will as well.


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh Tori Spelling named her latest baby Finn! We are seriously leaning towards Finnley :( I hate when names get popular!


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaay to the last day at work Boofle!! :)


----------



## bethanchloe

gaiagirl said:


> Ugh Tori Spelling named her latest baby Finn! We are seriously leaning towards Finnley :( I hate when names get popular!

Phineas? Finlay? Fionn?

Just thinking of alternatives that are similar but different ;).

Eeeeek I think think think I might get my baby date on Monday for sure - spoke to a lady who has her ELCS booked at my hospital for my 40th week so am sure the diary is open so they should be able to slot me in. 
From speaking to her a fair bit it seems they offer them mainly on Mondays and Wednesdays so perhaps I will get a Halloween bab :D!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahh I can't believe you might find out WHEN exactly you will have your bubba!!!



Also ... could someone put my next appt on the front page please? :) 25th September - 34 week checkup :flower:


----------



## daddiesgift

Speaking of names my husband wants to change ours again :wacko: it was Lucas Aiden then Lucas Anthony now he's saying he has Lucas doubts! I swear he will never make his mind up! I don't want him to be called Luke and he says that will happen. Ugh decisions!!


----------



## Coleey

That's so frustrating daddiesgift!!! My oh has been like that with names too. I really hope he doesn't change his mind on our current pick! :grr: 

I think I'll go early with this little one. I can see her coming in October. :) 

My next appointment is on the 10th September. It was the 4th but my midwife is now signed off sick, so I have to see my doctor instead. xx


----------



## gaiagirl

Daddies gift I agree it's so hard! We are indecisive too...which is why we are not telling anyone (outside BNB lol) name ideas. I dont want their input and I dont want to commit until we have to! 

You can try to enforce Lucas but really...he might get called Luke or Lukey...it's hard to avoid people shortening names. That's why we want to pick something we love shortened...


----------



## daddiesgift

Well I guess we've decided to go Anthony Lucas :wacko: I guess its still the names I like so whatever order is fine. I guess he will go by Anthony, but I really dont like Tony either! We were going for Milo :kiss: but we cant really see an older Milo, it sounds like a sweet little boy. Then we thought we will just have a two middle name name then decided against it. My husband was all giddy saying how exciting it was to be picking a new name :haha: Oh well we still have time I suppose!

I know what you mean about names being popular, Snookie (Jersey Shore) had a son named Dominic on our Dominic's birthday! Needless to say my husband was devastated :haha: I told him who cares we had the name and birthday first and she wont be famous forever! 

When I was younger I only met one other Ashton and it was spelled different then in my teens I met an older man named Ashton now I hear lots of little kids with my name. Guess names can only stay rare so long :winkwink:


----------



## Cridge

I definitely think I'll go late. Booo!

Babyfeva (I think it was you asking??) I failed the 1hr glucose test and passed (albeit barely) the 3hr. I didn't eat anything special in the previous 3 days, although my paperwork said to be sure to eat 3 solid meals in the 3 days before the test. GL!


----------



## gaiagirl

Anthony is a good solid name, although yes people will assume Tony...

Milo is a lovely name! I can totally see an older Milo...

We are doing 2 middle names because I want my maiden name (actually I haven't changed my name) in his name.


----------



## Fish&Chips

We're still struggling with names. My dh loves James and I love Benjamin. I joked saying we should call him George as my son can say it due to Peppa Pig and my husband really liked the suggestion but can I really name my son after a cartoon pig?!


----------



## charlie15

I want bubs to come early but who knows!! We have decided on our names and they have both stuck for boy and girl options for 2 months now, so hopefully neither of us will have a change of heart. 

I think Benjamin and James are both lovely classic names, can you not use both??

Anthony, I know a few Anthony's (not too many though!) and to be honest most young Anthony's don't get called Tony in my experience, mainly Anthony or Ant, the only Tony's i know are older, as in friends fathers. But it is risky as you never know what name people will use.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree with Charlie15 - all the Anthony's I know are Anthony or Ant ... and the Tony's are older men. . . I have the same problem with Stephen - I know eventually people will call him Steve, but at the end of the day I don't have to call him Steve (My OH's name is STeve too, so would get REALLY confusing!!) then that's all that matters to me :) So try not to think what others will/won't call him, because NO matter what naem you pick, someone will change/shorten it to something you don't like :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah the only tonys i know are like my dads age lol
i LOVE the name milo though!
funny enough i love benjamin and it was on my list but i dont like all the nicknames that come with it.. so i know what u mean!


----------



## skweek35

Seems like a lot of us are in the same boat - making final decisions on names. 
We, too, are still umming are arring about our LO's name. 
DF suggested Danica which I love and now there is a Danica on the UK Celeb BB! Although I haven't followed it, I get the gist that she is not a liked character. 
If we go for Danica then her middle name will be Carys. 

The other names we thinking about is Catherine. Looks like it runs in both our families. My mother would love her to have a family name - we on the other hand aren't too fussed. If we choose Catherine for her first name then no idea as to what her second name will be. Catherine Carys just doesn't seem right! 

The 3rd option is Annabelle. Just a name that DF really likes. Not sure again as to what her middle name will be then. Annabelle Carys or Annabelle Freya?


----------



## daddiesgift

I like Catherine and Annabelle! 

My husbands name is Benjamin and his family calls him Benji since that was his childhood name then his co workers or friends call him Ben or just Benjamin. Since we met when he was still Benji :haha: it slips sometimes and I call him that. 

I guess your really cant help what other people do when hes young all I can do is correct them! I do it on accident sometimes too I have a friend with a daughter named Jessica and I sometimes call her Jessie and she hates it! Just hard not too! But true ive never met a little boy named Tony. We call Dominic Domi and never had anyone call him anything else, well besides Dominique which is a girls name! :wacko:

So for now its Anthony Lucas...


----------



## ashleywalton

Our daughters name is Lanay. I didn't think it could really be shortened but our youngest calls her 'baby nay' and I have a feeling that Nay just might stick...we'll see! We call Kelsie 'Kels' and Adalynn 'Addie'. 

I love all the names you ladies have talked about. :)
I can't believe I moved up a box on my ticker!


----------



## booflebump

Beautiful names everyone - mine is staying secret for now :haha:


----------



## MommaBarry

We changed names so many times. For a week I would call my belly Madeline, but i hate the thought of maddy. SO then it was on to Taylor but that didnt feel right either. Then ella but nope to that. Finally my OH came to me with Morgan and my son wanted to use my grandmas middle name Faye. So Morgan Faye it is. I was still unsure of it until we brought our families along for our sono. We dcieded then we would reveal the name. My grandma (who she is getting her middle name from) cried. Thats when it became real to me and we had choose the right name. So Morgan Faye it is!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Ours are Scarlett (Letty), Sophie, Madeline (Maddie). :cloud9:


----------



## daddiesgift

All three of those were on our girls list wtb. Looks like I'll be the only girl in this house for quite awhile!


----------



## sharonfruit

My names are Trey for a boy (can't be shortened) and Katiya for a girl. I don't like Kat or Katie but I do like Tia... Xx


----------



## cookielucylou

We decided our names before we conceived and have stuck with them still. Our DS is named Ethan and I thought it was unusual as I had never heard it, it seems it was popular that year though. I really wanted a nice but unusuall name too as I'm a Lucy which was so common at my school-I was 1 out of 3 in my class.


----------



## bethanchloe

CharlieKeys said:


> I agree with Charlie15 - all the Anthony's I know are Anthony or Ant ... and the Tony's are older men. . . I have the same problem with Stephen - I know eventually people will call him Steve, but at the end of the day I don't have to call him Steve (My OH's name is STeve too, so would get REALLY confusing!!) then that's all that matters to me :) So try not to think what others will/won't call him, because NO matter what naem you pick, someone will change/shorten it to something you don't like :)

Round here they shorten names as far as they can, all the Steves are Stes lol. My partner is Andy but at work they call him And, it just gets silly - crazy scouse types, I'll never understand them totally ;)


----------



## Coleey

We've decided on Emma for this little one :) It's pretty common back home but over here it isn't. Hopefully my oh doesn't decide to change his mind again :wacko: xx


----------



## charlie15

booflebump said:


> Beautiful names everyone - mine is staying secret for now :haha:

Mine is staying a secret too!! all are lovely names, i love the name Emma, i know so many Emmas but I still think it's a lovely name.


----------



## daddiesgift

Feeling so tired today! and my heart burn just wont let up, Ive added tums to my daily ritual of prenatal vitamins, calcium and magnesium. This baby better come out with a head full of hair all this heart burn I have! 

I dont know if its because Im nesting or just really bored at home all day with no car, furniture or friends to invite over to my empty house :nope: but ive come up with a plan to start my own business! and by business I mean make stuff in my own time and sell it :haha: I havent told anyone I know besides my husband but he loves the idea. So in the next couple of months im going to be working on stuff and stock piling to sell. Things like cloth diapers, inserts, prefolds, reusable nursing pads, reusable baby wipes, onesie extenders, paci clips ect. If no one buys my stuff thats fine cause I can just use it on my own children! I also can buy a lot of things for cheap and sell them for less than manufactor wants but more then what id pay for them (teething necklaces, diapers ect) I might be crazing thinking I can sew with a 1 year old let alone a newborn so I think ill try to have everything BY the time baby comes then just restock once a month. IDK ideas are still in the works :haha: Im the admin on a moms group for our area as well as military cloth diapering mommas so I know plenty of people to get the word out, guess we will just have to see!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

sounds like a great idea daddiesgift!! use etsy as well.. pregnant women love that site! lol


----------



## daddiesgift

wishfulmom2b said:


> sounds like a great idea daddiesgift!! use etsy as well.. pregnant women love that site! lol

You're telling me! :haha: I browse etsy at least once a day! Really want to get a matching shirt and onesie "big brother" "little brother" off of there before baby comes!


----------



## morri

We are naming our daughter Emilie. :) We haven't got a second name really as of now maybe we won't have one (it isnt uncommon in germany not to have a middle name)


----------



## charlie15

Daddies, sounds like a great idea, not sure i could do it with a little one and new born as I'm so not organised enough!

Emilie is a lovely name and was on our list but didn't work with the middle name that was pretty much set in stone.


----------



## bethanchloe

I love the name Emilie and Emilia but Andy's son's mum is called Emily so perhaps wouldn't sit right with him haha!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

cant believe i am 30 weeks today!!!!

and we are all moved in to our new place. almost everything is in place (just some pictures to hang and such), but the nursery is currently just boxes. will start to sort and decorate (finally) in the coming weeks. crib should be here at the end of the week and got the bookcases today!

:)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congrats wishful!!!


----------



## charlie15

Congrats Wishful, happy unpacking:)

I don't know about anyone else but I am now starting to feel pretty uncomfortable with this pregnancy!! my back, or more specifically the back of my pelvis has been so painful these last 2 days, sleep is hard work and I just can't seem to get comfy whatever I do. I think bubs may have had a recent growth spurt as I feel a lot heavier in my bump and the kicking is nearly constant and so much stronger (that's the nice bit :)

Sorry for winge but getting me down and I'm now worried that I won't make it another 4 weeks with work. 

WTB i seriously have no idea how you are coping with 3!!


----------



## skweek35

I too am finding, esp at night, that I'm becoming more and more uncomfortable! Sleep is really difficult as I can't get comfy! My back often aches. 
I find sitting on my ball helps to relieve some of the discomfort at the end of a day! 
But that ball is becoming an object of many laughs here at home! DF takes the p!&& with it - trying to juggle with it, throw it about and even 'trips' over it! :rofl: He is just so damn funny with my ball!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy 30 weeks wishful :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats on the move Wishful!

Sorry to hear so many of you are suffering. I think I've got off quite lightly so far so am really counting my blessings.

Daddies, that sounds like a great idea. I make jewellery in my spare time which sells quite well. It's quite specialist but quite common in the UK but I think it's not very common in the States (we have US customers buying from us) so maybe something you could look in to? I would be happy to give you some advice about setting up etc. Here's our old website (we are in the process of creating a new one as this is rubbish!) www.solsolisjewellery.co.uk


----------



## charlie15

skweek35 said:


> I too am finding, esp at night, that I'm becoming more and more uncomfortable! Sleep is really difficult as I can't get comfy! My back often aches.
> I find sitting on my ball helps to relieve some of the discomfort at the end of a day!
> But that ball is becoming an object of many laughs here at home! DF takes the p!&& with it - trying to juggle with it, throw it about and even 'trips' over it! :rofl: He is just so damn funny with my ball!

I love my ball and it helps loads but at the moment OH seems to love it more to work his abs....he did fall off twice the other day :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls!! i'm starting to to feel like first tri energy wise again. no amount of sleep or naps is helping... 10 more weeks....10 more weeks.... lol


----------



## sharonfruit

I feel you, I've just been peeking in the September thread, can't wait til that's us!! Xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats wishful! I about fainted seeing I had 12 weeks left..in one more week you will be in single digit weeks! 

Im also feeling uncomfortable with this pregnancy at this point. I waddle a lot, its hard to get out of chairs, and since our stuff isnt here and we sleep on the floor its a work out to get up at night to use the bath room! I have to roll over get on all fours then work my way up :haha: Sex is even uncomfortable for me, plus Im so hot all the time im just not interested in it! But my husband gets to complaining so you know :haha: My hips kill me when we sleep but being on my back doesnt help either, why didnt I bring my body pillow on the plane so I could have it now! Hopefully this month..MAYBE we will get our stuff!! 

Fish&Chips Ill check out your website! I feel my head is going to explode from looking up all the stuff I need to buy and how to go about it, cheapest places ect. I tried thinking what skills do I have? I can cook but I dont want to cook for people, I can crochet but that takes too long and needs away from babies time to get done (kind of like if you try and knit with a cat around..just not happening) and I can sew so I figured might as well go with the sewing! I can work as a dental assistant or a cosmetologist but that all takes leaving home and at the moment I cant do that. Then I thought about day care but where I live you can only watch two children under 24 months including your own and thats the age id want to baby sit since I have all baby toys so thats out! We need to buy a 2nd car and mommy needs some new boobies after this baby :rofl: okay that last one is just a dream


----------



## daddiesgift

Heres my 28 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







28weeks.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1









28w.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Fish&Chips

I can recommend loads of FB pages that sell sewing crafty bits. They seem to do quite well x


----------



## booflebump

I'm starting to feel a lot more pregnant, but other than the carpal tunnel in my hands, haven't been too bothered with aches and pains as yet. However, hot weather make my feet and ankles go like elephant feet which is not a sexy look :haha:

Midwife for me tomorrow - 9.20 in the morning xxx


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> I'm starting to feel a lot more pregnant, but other than the carpal tunnel in my hands, haven't been too bothered with aches and pains as yet. However, hot weather make my feet and ankles go like elephant feet which is not a sexy look :haha:
> 
> Midwife for me tomorrow - 9.20 in the morning xxx

Oooh you're 40 minutes before me tomorrow :flower:
Got the consultant appointment today, praying desperately for that special date to be revealed!
Also, think I might have thrush or something similar (lovely) which is keeping me awake ALL NIGHT! I hope it's something the midwife can sort out tomorrow, getting a docs appointment is impossible.


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies 

Well I finally managed to charge up my camera and take a few bump piccies. Here's the best one 
31w+2
https://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w346/strirrel/speckle/DSC03750-1.jpg 

OMG - just trying to get that image code was a mission!! :grr:


----------



## SarahDiener

Hi ladies, I'd like to join :)



Name(just first)?
Sarah!

How old are you?
26

Whats your EDD, How have you figued that date?
1nd nov, ultrasound date

What # child is this for you?
1st

Do you predict you're carrying a boy or girl?
Girl, so they tell me :D

Are you finding out the gender?
I have

How many months were you TTC?
4 Months


----------



## morri

Oh hello there :D :wave:


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi:!! Welcome and congrats! x


----------



## Blondiejay

Hello! :hi:


----------



## SarahDiener

Hey Morri :) and hello everyone else!


----------



## bethanchloe

SarahDiener said:


> Hey Morri :) and hello everyone else!

Hey there - our EDDs match :D! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SarahDiener

bethanchloe said:


> SarahDiener said:
> 
> 
> Hey Morri :) and hello everyone else!
> 
> Hey there - our EDDs match :D! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Oh! Yay :) Only 59 days left for us! Although, we might end up being the first here complaining about being overdue :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Ladies,
How is everyone today?
I'm feeling really well apart from tired, I'm not sleeping too well as my hips have started to hurt sleeping on my sides.
We have our 28 week midwife appointment on Thursday, I'm having the Anti D injection (anyone else having/had it?) and the glucose test.


----------



## booflebump

Welcome!

Any word on a date Beth?

Lovely bump SK! xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ultrasound tomorrow for me! so excited!! hope to see some 3D images.. they do it sometimes.. it depends on the tech you get.. weird if you ask me! but i'm excited to see bub its been so long!! i'll update tomorrow when i get back.. hopefully with some nice pictures!

oh and to the ladies in the US.. happy labor day!!! (do they celebrate anywhere else?)


----------



## bethanchloe

Oh yes yes yes!!!!!

I'm sorry to say ladies that I am no longer a November mama!!
I'm booked in to have my teeny tiny girl born in just seven weeks and three days!! 25th October will be her birthday (providing emergencies don't mean we go over to the next day) and I could not be happier to have a date.
I feel like a new person, all the stress has just GONE!
I'm having a baby *NEXT MONTH*!
Aaaaagh x


----------



## booflebump

Aww have a fab scan tomorrow wishful :kiss:


----------



## booflebump

bethanchloe said:


> Oh yes yes yes!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry to say ladies that I am no longer a November mama!!
> I'm booked in to have my teeny tiny girl born in just seven weeks and three days!! 25th October will be her birthday (providing emergencies don't mean we go over to the next day) and I could not be happier to have a date.
> I feel like a new person, all the stress has just GONE!
> I'm having a baby *NEXT MONTH*!
> Aaaaagh x

Eeeeepppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Told you you would be having your baby before us lot :dance: How bloody exciting. NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:

xxx


----------



## SarahDiener

bethanchloe said:


> Oh yes yes yes!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry to say ladies that I am no longer a November mama!!
> I'm booked in to have my teeny tiny girl born in just seven weeks and three days!! 25th October will be her birthday (providing emergencies don't mean we go over to the next day) and I could not be happier to have a date.
> I feel like a new person, all the stress has just GONE!
> I'm having a baby *NEXT MONTH*!
> Aaaaagh x

Exciting! 
25th october is the labour day in New Zealand (where I'm from). So not today, but your new due day ;).


----------



## bethanchloe

booflebump said:


> Eeeeepppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Told you you would be having your baby before us lot :dance: How bloody exciting. NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> xxx

I was expecting to be last out of everyone, even those due on 30th of Nov haha!!
I am so so so excited and can't quite believe it :) xx


----------



## Blondiejay

That's great news, so happy for you!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whoop whoop! Congratulations Bethan! 

Blondie yep I had the anti d injection on Friday and it was fine. It was my 4th one so I'm a pro now ;) x


----------



## charlie15

Yey Bethan, an October baby :) am hoping bubs will be here in October but no doubt I'll still have an enourmous bump in mid November!

How are you sleeping on the floor Daddies?! I couldn't manage that at all, i really hope you get your bed asap x


----------



## Blondiejay

Fish&Chips said:


> Whoop whoop! Congratulations Bethan!
> 
> Blondie yep I had the anti d injection on Friday and it was fine. It was my 4th one so I'm a pro now ;) x

Is the injection in your bum? I've heard it hurts :0(


----------



## morri

In Germany Labour day is on the first of May . :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhhhh Beth - yaaaaaaaaay!! Ahh can't believe you're having a baby next month ... thinking about it some of us may also give birth next month :shock: .... wow!!!! 25th October is my brother's birthday so definitely a good date :haha:


----------



## bethanchloe

CharlieKeys said:


> ahhhhh Beth - yaaaaaaaaay!! Ahh can't believe you're having a baby next month ... thinking about it some of us may also give birth next month :shock: .... wow!!!! 25th October is my brother's birthday so definitely a good date :haha:

Hehe thanks :) I'm so happy I know, I can't believe it still - I so expected a November baby so I'm a little bit sad, silly really haha.
Cannot wait!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blondiejay said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Whoop whoop! Congratulations Bethan!
> 
> Blondie yep I had the anti d injection on Friday and it was fine. It was my 4th one so I'm a pro now ;) x
> 
> Is the injection in your bum? I've heard it hurts :0(Click to expand...

Last pregnancy it was in my arm but this time they've been in the top part of my bum. Basically it has to be injected into a large bit of muscle and there's no bigger than the bum! ;) 

Everyone says it hurts but I don't think it does anymore than any other injection. Last time I felt the liquid go in so there was some pressure but it's really not that bad. Just don't try and tense up. :) x


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats bethanchloe! Soo soon!! I'm excited for you :hugs: I still have three? Months to go, all September all October and pretty much all November. I understand about being upset I really don't want a December baby! So this little fella better come out in time! My son was due sept 14th and born August 26th so I was sad about that too but now it's fine!


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Bethanchloe!! I can't believe you'll be having a baby so soon!!

WTB - I'm excited you made it to 28 weeks! How are things going?!

Nights are definitely getting worse as far as pain and discomfort, but I feel like I might be getting just a little more sleep lately - probably out of pure exhaustion!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Amazing to have made it to 28 weeks but definitely struggling to keep them in. The terbutaline isn't cutting it today so now I'm on the terbutaline pills and shots, procardia pills, and indocin pills max dose for 48 hours. I'm hoping it is enough as I reaaaaaaally want to get to 29 weeks minimum. I have high hopes for the thirties, but we shall see.


----------



## Cridge

Oh, doesn't sound fun WTB!! I hope they can keep those little girls in until at least 30 weeks!! Do they change your meds daily depending on contractions or whatever might be happening? You poor thing!


----------



## CharlieKeys

WTB - have my fingers crossed you can keep those little girlies in for a bit longer!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I was just in a "holding pattern" with Terb pills and procardia alternating every two hours and that was working well with only a few days where I needed a Terb shot. However my receptors are filling up with Terb making it less effective. 

Today it is almost completely ineffective meaning we have to find another way to stop them. The only thing we have left now if the indocin doesn't stop contractions is magnesium sulfate for 48 hours. The dr felt I might also need assistance with iron and my low blood count in an attempt to "bulk up my counts" so I will hopefully not need a blood transfusion during my CS.


----------



## ashleywalton

WTB good luck!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck WTB... you and your girls are in our thoughts... i still remember how cute your DH was when he found out the sex of all three babies.. so funny! cant believe they will be here soon...time has flown!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi Ladies!! I'm just returning from our out of town trip and getting caught up. Looks like lots of exciting things are going on! 

Congrats on getting your date, Bethan! So exciting :) On the subject of due dates, I think this little guy will be a December baby... I'm due on the 28th, however I can see him holding out until December (in which case me, LO, and DH will all have December birthdays!) Although, Thanksgiving is the week before my due date... hopefully the stress will send me into early labor! I guess we'll see :)


----------



## bethanchloe

Oooh if you do go into December aim for the third :) we love 3s in this house! Little disappointed number two can't be 3rd November - I'm 3rd Sept and Jessy is 3rd March haha! x


----------



## Mrs.326

It's funny you mentioned the 3rd! For some reason that's the date that's been sticking out in my mind... December 3! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

december will be quite the expensive month in your house MRS!! hehe


----------



## Mrs.326

That is no joke!! LOL, even if he is born in late November when he's due, it'll still be a pretty expensive month considering it's so close to December anyway.


----------



## Fish&Chips

FX for a few more weeks WTB! x


----------



## Cridge

Oh my goodness WTB!! You're a trooper! :hugs: It sounds like your body just wants those lil' babes out!

I'm due the 10th, but I'm planning on going over. I don't want to go into the week of Thanksgiving, so Nov. 17th is the very latest this little guy will be here (and that's if being induced on the 16th sends me into giving birth on the 17th). My doc has already told me she'd induce me a week early, but I'd really like to avoid induction if I can. I've been swelling SO terribly though that I'm wondering if she'll get me in early just because of that. Bummer.


----------



## booflebump

Hope you can keep those girlies in a bit longer WTB - I take it they have been all steroided up in preperation of early delivery for their lungs? 

Midwife appointment fine here, measuring 30 so neat wee bumpy at the moment, bp 120/70, nothing in my wee and blood results from last time were fine. Iron levels are 13.2 which is pretty good!


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great Boofle! I had my 28 week check up on Friday and was measuring 28 weeks so feeling pretty blessed.. I was huge last time. Iron is on the low side at 11 so I will probably be prescribed tablets (she forgot to do it). Other than that all is good. Had my Anti D shot, got my MA1 (I'm self-employed) form and got my fit to fly letter for our hols tomorrow so all good to go! x


----------



## daddiesgift

Fxed for you WTB that the girls stay in as long as possible! How hard this must all be on you :hugs: 

Im also a december baby :winkwink: the 23rd so it would be expensive for us as well if baby goes into December with Christmas and two birthdays! I was always told my due date was the 25th but my new doctor says by scan 20th..but I think I should still go by the 25th since they are going by things they know about me from 22 weeks on so idk what think! Ill just say the 25th he will come. I think I will be early since I was with my son and good to go at 37 weeks and this time baby is so much more active and contractions are much more painful and frequent. Doctor said thats normal for 2nd baby but idk! I glad I wont be having baby in October since Im really looking forward to eating all my sons halloween candy with no guilt :rofl: we are taking him trick or treating but what one year old needs candy?


----------



## daddiesgift

On some good news though! Our car is now in America and on its way to California! We will have to ship it from there to Arizona but im excited to not have to walk everywhere anymore. I also found out today that our house hold items are not here yet but they do have to be here by October 3rd so thats a relief knowing that I have time to get babies room set up before he comes! Now I just hope and pray everything arrives early and not the last possible date!


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay for getting your car back!!! I'm sure that will take a huge weight off your shoulders!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

In reference to the girls I had a round of steroids a week ago and the drs are a bit on the fence as to when to administer a second dose. 

Yay for your car. Fiiiinally!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Anyone have constant heartburn? I take a few tums/antacids a day and they make me have sour stomach so bad!


----------



## charlie15

Good luck WTB keeping those 3 girls put for a wee while lor xnge


----------



## wishfulmom2b

had my ultrasound today! it was great and she did it most in 3D which was nice. he took some nice breaths and was sucking on his toes! he is in the 90th PERCENTILE! he is huge and measuring weeks ahead! i am real short so she said i might go at the end of october instead! he was 3lbs 11 ounches... such a cutie!! the pics werent great because he was backwards.. but his head is down! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









033j.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cridge

wishful - he's so cute! Look at those cheeks! Weeks ahead huh?! Yikes! That would be great to go early though!

I had another doc appointment today and had another cervical check. My doc and I decided that my nurse is taking really good care of me and that's why she keeps having the doc do an internal. :haha: I'd rather pass on it, thank you very much! Of course, I'm still closed up tight, nothing to be worrying about now. Unlike you lucky ladies, I'm measuring big at 32 weeks. :nope: Little Ninja has been head-up today, but for the last couple of weeks, and up until last night, he's been head-down. Wonder why he decided he needed a change. :haha:


----------



## booflebump

Bump pic from this morning

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwOTA1LTAxMjMxLmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## SarahDiener

No stretch marks yet? I'm jealous


----------



## booflebump

Not yet - the red mark down my side is from my leggings :haha: I do have old stretchies on my sides (saddlebags) but they seem to be behaving for now. I'm using cocoa butter and dermamum on my bump at the moment :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## whatwillbex

Hiya! just realised there are two of these threads! :dohh:


----------



## booflebump

whatwillbex said:


> Hiya! just realised there are two of these threads! :dohh:

Some folk use both - some only use one or the other.....we are all lovely in either :haha:

Oh, and wishful - your baby is boooootiful :kiss:


----------



## SarahDiener

Hi WhatWill ;) I just joined here too


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha! hi Sarah!:wave: Mixing it up a a bit lol wild!


----------



## SarahDiener

It's how we roll 

I'm trying to figure out when we move over to honeydew.. is it 32, 33 or 34 weeks? :3

edit :ooo apparently it's 33 weeks :D


----------



## whatwillbex

ha ha ha, that's how we roll la la la  I need a lie down!


----------



## bethanchloe

50 days to go :) I'll not update every day although I'm sorely tempted to haha!
Does anyone know if anaemia causes headaches?!? x


----------



## SarahDiener

Hmm, I don't think it does, but maybe if it's bad? I've never had a problem from it. But pregnancy is supposed to cause migraines, so I guess it could be anything?


----------



## Cridge

bethanchloe - I'm anemic and I don't get headaches (which has been a blessing because I usually get loads of them while not pregnant), but like sarah said, maybe if it's bad enough. I also agree with her that just being pregnant causes headaches, so it might just be that.


----------



## morri

heartburn sucks, luckily i only have it ocassionally.

Mine could be an october baby but it would be stretching it for december- so Novemeber is most likely though and at the hospital presentation they said that first timers are more likely to go over due, so i wouldnt mind 20th of november maybe ? :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

My office has decided to start taking bets on when the baby will be born, and how much he will weigh! This should be fun...


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely bump boofle! :)


----------



## bethanchloe

Ahhh I just wonder where these headaches have come from, I was hoping to blame the iron but seems it's probably not - so annoying and painful!


----------



## SarahDiener

Have you been getting back pain? I know I get headaches when my back gets sore.


----------



## bethanchloe

SarahDiener said:


> Have you been getting back pain? I know I get headaches when my back gets sore.

Only a tiny bit, had the headaches, which have been ridiculously painful for about 15-16 weeks now!
Midwife just says keep hydrated and I'll be fine but OW!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Beth - I have always been told that low iron and anemia can cause mild/severe headaches. . . :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey Charlie - I just noticed on your ticker your second baby was over 9lbs. Just out of curiousity - could he fit into newborn clothes when he was born, or did you go strait to 0-3 month?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Urm ... yeh he just fit into newborn clothes for about 2 weeks ... then he went into 0-3 but, honestly don't know where he was packing those lbs cause he was a really long skinny thing :haha: Newborn clothes here range from 7 - 11lbs I think? I know for a fact his first outfit was up to 1 month :) Really hoping for a baby a similar weight to my first though this time lol


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL! I bet :) I would like to think my baby will be in the 7lb range, but I'm sure he'll be big... my mom keeps telling me she thinks he'll be 9.5lbs! I sure hope she's wrong!


----------



## CharlieKeys

To be honest my 9lber was an easier birth (not contractions) than my 1st. They do say the bigger the baby is the less likely you are to tear, they are more likely to not need too much help pushing out and there was another point but can't remember! It was true in our case - no tears with him (and he had a BIG head) and he pushed himself out lol. Think it's to do with gravity and heavier weights lol


----------



## Mrs.326

I guesss it wouldn't be too terrible then :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Does he feel big Mrs to you?


----------



## Cridge

Really?! The bigger the baby, the less likely to tear?! I'm so hoping for a small 7-8 pound baby this time, but I did have a nice 3.5 degree tear with #1. He was 8.6, which is normal for my family. That was at 41 weeks though.

Mrs. - my friends took bets with #1 and they were all sooo off!! They all pretty much guessed he'd be early, which was probably just to make me feel good. :haha: He was a week late.


----------



## Mrs.326

He feels big to me, but this is my first so I don't have much to go off of. He's measured big at all of our scans, too, and I already feel him stretching into my ribs (ouch!). 

I'm sure they'll be off on their guesses, Cridge :) But it'll be fun to see what they say! And I think most people say "Oh, don't worry - I'm sure you'll go early" to make you feel better... I fully expect for him to be late :haha:


----------



## morri

CharlieKeys said:


> Beth - I have always been told that low iron and anemia can cause mild/severe headaches. . . :shrug:

well apparently my iron is quite low (8.8 heamoglobin in German measurement) and I havent had any headaches, but then I never have headaches anyway een if I have a cold.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'd be more suspicious of hormones and/or dehydration Beth


----------



## daddiesgift

I think newborn clothes in america only go up to 9 pounds? I could be wrong though, My son was exactly 7 pounds and he wasnt in newborn diapers or newborn clothes very long. Id say not even a month, so I wouldnt really invest in a lot of newborn clothes especially if anyone feels their baby may be big! 0-3 months fit longer. I cant wait to get our stuff so I can go through my sons old clothes and see what all we need to buy. 

For sure this time especially the first few months im not getting snap up pjs! Ill be using the gowns, Its such a pain in the middle of the night and with a newborn every couple of hours and you have to change them to unsnap the pjs and take their legs out, change them put legs back in pjs snap back up. Especially if they are screaming whole time or you are delirious from no sleep :haha:

My brother and I were talking earlier and its funny how with your first baby or first of a gender you buy a ton of baby items You think they need everything, then the 2nd one comes along and you settle for a pack of onesies and some socks :winkwink:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i made sure to get zippered sleepers so when i am half asleep at night i can zipper... my husband sucks at snaps anyways. when we babysit they are always snapped wrong LOL


----------



## MommaBarry

wishful watch those zippers. I cant tell you how many times I was half asleep and zipped the babies chest into it and he cried. I felt horrible :cry:


----------



## ashleywalton

Agree-The gowns are the best for night-time! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh i didnt even think of that!!! now i dont want to use them!! thank you, i feel silly now


----------



## bethanchloe

WTBmyBFP said:


> I'd be more suspicious of hormones and/or dehydration Beth

Me too!
My wee keeps coming up clear and I'm well hydrated afaik...no one seems to have any answers! So annoying.


----------



## charlie15

Sorry haven't read back much but Beth when was the last time you had your blood pressure checked? has it been since you've been getting headaches?

I've got the gowns thanks to a tip from an experienced Mum on BnB, i only got 3 to see how they go.

Can i ask peeps who have some baby experience about what they tuck babies up in? I've bought a sleeping bag for newborns as recommended to prevent SIDS but then have read that some babies love been tucked up so recommend swaddling...anyone tried swaddling??


----------



## MommaBarry

My son refused swaddling and we had to use the sleep sacks. But some babies love it! It really depends on your LO's preference.

wishful, dont feel silly. I would still use the zippers, but now that you know im sure you will be aware. unlike i was. i love the gowns for night time, make it so much easier to change them, but i use the zippers for daytime as i hate the snaps too


----------



## CharlieKeys

We used the sleeping bags both times with the boys ... I know one friend who swears by swaddling but it depends on the baby. Stephen and Henry used to like to sleep with their arms above their heads - so for us swaddling wouldn't have worked :)


----------



## Cridge

you can get the sleep sacks that swaddle at the same time. I know Halo makes them, but I'm sure there are other brands. My sil swears by them so I've already purchased one and have more on my registry. My first was a summer baby so I didn't have to do much to keep him comfy at night - and I'm terrible at swaddling, so that never worked for us. :haha:

By the way - I forgot to let you ladies know that my nursery is done!!! You can see pics of it in my journal on page 27. I'm really happy with the way it turned out...and happy that it's done! :thumbup:


----------



## MommaBarry

Cridge I love the nursery!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ashleywalton

My first loved to be swaddled, my second not so much...She hated her hands tucked in. They're still like that...


----------



## Mrs.326

I have swaddling blankets _and_ sleep sacks so I'll be prepared for whatever baby prefers :) Some of the sleep sacks I have also have the swaddler on them, so that should be nice and convenient if he does prefer to be swaddled. 

Cridge - I love the nursery!!!! I bet it feels good having it all put together. We should have the shelves up this weekend (hopefully - we've been putting it off for weeks). I can't wait to be finished... seems like the longest project I've ever worked on!


----------



## charlie15

Yep i have one swaddle blanket and the rest are sleeping bags, looks like from what all of you say it'll be up to bubs, so will see what they prefer. Will have a look at Halo sleep bags for sure if bubs likes to be swaddled.


----------



## daddiesgift

The zipper ones are nice but you do have to be careful I never zipped him up in it cause I was so scared to do that that I would just put my finger between the zipper and his body and zip that way so they can still work since you already have them! My son was a no go on the swaddle or the sleep sack lol. He was such a sweaty kid, still is. So they wouldve been too thick anyways. They put him in sleep sack in hospital and he would freak out, hates being confined still hates when the blankets are tucked around him :haha: so he was just a pj, light blanket kid. He also would not sleep on his back for the life of him! I tried to put him on his back but once he got old enough to turn his head I had no problem laying him on his tummy. When they are newborn they dont move around that much so it would be really hard to get a blanket over their head by themselves in my opinion or get their face stuck in crib bumper. Now when they are a few months old thats a different story, my son would roll on his belly, lay sideways, end up at the end of the bed instead of the top ect.I think you just go by what feels right to you and your kid. We'll see how it goes with this one!


----------



## daddiesgift

Cridge I love the colors in your nursery! Thats so cute! 

Ill be putting my nursery together next Wednesday, yes you heard right :winkwink: our stuff is finally here from Germany and they can deliver it next Wednesday!!! Im so excited I could explode. 

Thing about our kids rooms, one is small with a big closet, one is big with a small closet. So we've decided to give our older one the big room but he has the small closet? Im not sure how we are going to fit all this stuff! Im assuming one crib, and the changing table in Anthony's (formally known as Lucas :rofl:) room since we are going to put a futon in there for us to sleep on if need be and then but the other crib and rocker in my sons room?? My son still wakes up at night :wacko: so I think the rocker would be better in his room so I can sit down with him in it.


----------



## Cridge

Thanks girls! It feels so good to have the nursery done and although it's very simply decorated, it turned out just as I envisioned, so I'm happy about it!

Daddiesgift - YAY!!! I'm so happy that your stuff is fiiiinally here! I don't know how you did it for so long! What about night feedings? I would probably rather have the rocker in the baby's room so I could sit and feed... but I can see why you'd want it in your son's room too. Two rockers? :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

I think im off my rocker for having two kids so close in age :rofl: I guess we will have to see closer to time, as of now my son is not sleeping by himself but sleeping with us. If I get him asleep ahead of us I can put him in the pack in play they let us borrow but he will always wake up mad and end up in bed with us. So we are going to try our best to "sleep train" him by the time new baby shows up. If he is sleeping in his crib by himself rarely waking then Ill just put rocker in new babies room..somewhere! I remember when he was younger I did a lot of sleeping upright and feeding every hour or two and since my husband has to be up for work at 5am we think the futon would be good if I need to go sleep in the babies room. We have THREE cribs, one is small and we used it next to our bed for our son but im REALLY not trying to co sleep or sleep in our room again as I think thats why our one year old has to be with me when he sleeps. But we will see how this baby is and how I feel when he comes! I only plan on breast feeding till my milk comes in then Im thinking that Ill pump when he eats formula that way I have some breast milk on hand to give. Only doing that for about 6 weeks or milk runs out whatever comes first! I know for me I can not breast feed full time, and I actually prefer bottle feeding since Ive lived both worlds so I know that will help too!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on getting your stuff daddie! and nice nursery cridge!!

MY CRIB JUST ARRIVED! i am so excited!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats wishful!!! ..... Now convince mine to come :p


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congrats wishful!! 


Somebody save me from zulily!! Totally bought these for when my GBs are into 12 month clothes.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/Wedding/triplets/CD60F0E4-2A7C-43F0-B374-CCCEA9339B09-4199-000005EB40A01003.jpg


----------



## SarahDiener

Awwwww, they are going to look so cute together :)


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Wishful!!!

So darling WTB! From what I see, you're not entirely, but are you planning to do the matchy matchy thing with your girls?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Not too often on matching. I want them to know they can be their own people and so I'm trying to atleast do different colors as much as possible if I find a type of outfit I like. Of course I've totally bought three sets of the exact same preemie clothes because I couldn't resist.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

omg WTB they are beautiful! they will look darling in them!
and thinks girls.. cant wait to see it.. i have a feeling i'm going to cry at some point!
and sarah i hope yours comes soon.. hopefully before weekend! that was my hope and it came today!


----------



## Coleey

Yay for getting your things, Daddies and yay for your crib arriving, Wishful! :yipee: 

Those dresses are sooo adorable! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Those dresses are precious, WTB :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow!! Love those dresses!!! Your three girlies are going ot look so gorgeous in them! :)


----------



## daddiesgift

WTB- might be silly question but are they going to be identical? I dont think so but I cant remember :winkwink: I think its cute to dress non identical kids alike but sometimes identical kids dressed alike is just confusing lol. I already have a few outfits for mine that match and they arent even the same age but its just cute! The dresses are way too cute. I can imagine being on bedrest you get to look at internet a lot? That would probably break my bank.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

how do you remove the GIANT warning stickers off of cribs?? i thought they'd atleast be in the inside but they are on the outside and are massive. i dont know if i am just being anal but its all i see??


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Nope! Our girls are fraternal. Wish they weren't in such a hurry to get here.


----------



## daddiesgift

Have you tried goo gone? That will pretty much get off anything. I was able to just peel mine off but I think I left them on one of the cribs just to be lazy but I know what you mean I have one of the stickers on all four sides of crib and at the bottom!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i will pick up some goo gone thank you. mine are the extra sticky ones that come off in tiny tiny pieces and leave the sticky behind on the wood!! arrrrghh lol


----------



## Cridge

Hang in there WTB!!!

My crib didn't come with big warning stickers...??? Actually, I guess it's possible dh took them off before I saw them. :shrug: Does goo gone take wood stain off?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i hope not!! mine are all about the mattress needing to be a certain size. they are on every side of the crib and like 8 inches long.. so ugly!


----------



## sharonfruit

WTB whats the latest that the doctors will let you go before they deliver? xx


----------



## Mrs.326

Goo Gone won't take off wood stain. All natural citrus spray also works just as good if not better than goo gone (and typically it's cheaper).


----------



## Mrs.326

Bump time!!!! Here's a pic from yesterday :)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/D8574C34-9750-43AE-BCBB-F357B68168EA-4407-000002CD3111DE43.jpg


----------



## booflebump

Aww lovely Mrs326 xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

sharonfruit said:


> WTB whats the latest that the doctors will let you go before they deliver? xx

35 weeks is max. Triplets have "diminishing returns" after that point as their placentas age faster and begin to calcify delivering fewer and fewer nutrients and oxygen to the LOs.


----------



## Cridge

great bump mrs!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks MRS! i'll pick up some stuff today!! and nice bump!


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs-Great bump! :) 
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## daddiesgift

Mrs- Great looking bump!

Anyone else annoyed by the advertisements this website is having now? I cant click on anything with out an advertisement popping up and making me then click on it then taking me to another page. Then I have to come back to this page and exit out of the advertisement before clicking on something. BAAAAHH!! 

Other than that :) Im doing pretty well. Husband is gone for five more days so its getting pretty boring around here! But I have been sleeping better though! Maybe sprawling out on the whole pad makes it more comfortable :haha: and using my husbands pillows as cushions.


----------



## morri

Adblock is your friend;) The site is completely adfree for me because I use adblock plus and Element hider wait a min thats what it looks like for me :
https://img507.imageshack.us/img507/1993/screenshot070912191021.png
https://img26.imageshack.us/img26/6750/screenshot070912191104.png


----------



## daddiesgift

Think im going to have to try that! Seems most websites are going ad crazy! Which I dont mind as long as they dont make sounds or pop up constantly!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh I wish I could use an ad blocker! Unfortunately I'm usually checking from my office so I can't dowload any software... 

And thanks, ladies :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Can you download it at home and take it to and apply it at work? :D


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yes those ads drive me nuts always opening other windows! i just downloaded adblocker... thanks for the tip!

i hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## sharonfruit

> 35 weeks is max. Triplets have "diminishing returns" after that point as their placentas age faster and begin to calcify delivering fewer and fewer nutrients and oxygen to the LOs.

I wonder if you will be the first of us to pop! X


----------



## Cridge

I had some problems with ads popping up all of a sudden, but now they're not there...?? :shrug: I do have the ad at the top of the page that I have to avoid rolling over or it will pop up all over my screen - very annoying!

daddiesgift - my dh is headed out of town today for 5 days. I'm SO excited to have the bed all to myself! :winkwink:


----------



## SarahDiener

My DH is going for a week from next week :( not looking forward to it!


----------



## Mrs.326

SarahDiener said:


> Can you download it at home and take it to and apply it at work? :D

I wish! I work for an IT staffing firm, so needless to say, our system is pretty much locked down.

Daddiesgift & Cridge - my DH makes out of town trips often, but for some reason when he's not home I sleep horribly! I'm much more aware of the odd noises around the house and even the dogs are more easily startled when he's away. You'd think sprawling out on a king size bed by myself would be amazing, but that's not the case


----------



## SarahDiener

I do dumb things when my DH is away, I have to keep checking the stove to make sure I havent left it on. Not because I'm OCD, but because It's possible!


----------



## Mrs.326

Sarah - I have done that with our oven!!! Thankfully I had just used the oven the night before DH came home and he politely asked if I cooked myself dinner. I was shocked he knew b/c I cleaned everything up, but apparently I forgot to turn off the oven and it was still warm. Oops!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Mrs.326 said:


> SarahDiener said:
> 
> 
> Can you download it at home and take it to and apply it at work? :D
> 
> I wish! I work for an IT staffing firm, so needless to say, our system is pretty much locked down.
> 
> Daddiesgift & Cridge - my DH makes out of town trips often, but for some reason when he's not home I sleep horribly! I'm much more aware of the odd noises around the house and even the dogs are more easily startled when he's away. You'd think sprawling out on a king size bed by myself would be amazing, but that's not the caseClick to expand...

That is exactly how I am! My husband works 2 night shifts, 2 swing shifts, then a day shift and I only sleep well when he's home. I, too, hear every little thing when he's not here. 

My husband is now off work until October 1st. So, I should sleep well. :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Im also a little more freaked out when he is gone but as long as its not long periods of time I do pretty good! I get to eat what I want, watch what I want on tv, wear stained pjs all day, and sleep where ever I want. Maybe being a military wife and use to him leaving a lot that I dont know what I would do if he was home 24-7! The times he takes leave we last about two weeks before we want to choke each other :rofl: but I do love him and miss him already! Its healthy to have a LITTLE time apart (Ill pass on the months at a time lol) makes you remember why you love them and need them. Plus my husband always says sex is hotter when he gets back from somewhere :rofl:

Enrolled my son into swimming lessons today, they dont start till October and since he is a year old Ill (or hubs) will be in the water with him holding him. I sure hope my bathing suit still fits then and Im not looking like a beached whale! They end first week of November so maybe then Ill have hubby go with him so I dont have to waddle into the water :winkwink:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i cant sleep without DH here. i don't even attempt! thankfully he doesn't travel for work. speaking of DH i wanna smack him! lol we just had a conversation about his hearing aids. he hears pretty well with them, but is pointless without them lol. he has had them from birth. he keeps joking whenever baby is screaming and crying he'll just pop them out and not have to hear it... ass! but i must admit that's probably the only positive of hearing aids :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

daddiesgift, my FIL is ex military and a retired pilot. He's been at home for the past 2 years and my MIL just retired this summer so this is the first time she's been at home with him _all the time_. She's been used to him not being around for so long that they're funny to listen to now... you can tell they love eachother very much, but every little thing they do gets on the other's nerves. It's quite entertaining :haha:

Wishful - my BIL wears hearing aids (also since birth) and he actually did turn them off/take them out when he and my sister still had my nephew sleeping in their room. When the baby would cry, my sister would wake him up, he'd grab the baby, hand him over to her, and fall back asleep! When she was done soothing or feeding him, she'd wake my BIL up again, he'd put the baby back in his crib, and go right to sleep again. It was an odd system, but hey! It worked for them! And I guess he still got a decent night's sleep since he was working and she wasn't. :)


----------



## bethanchloe

It's official - I am 100% ready for my baby girl (although I know she isn't ready for me). Like last time I've started obsessively reading birth stories/announcements and even watched an episode of OBEM (something I told myself I would *NEVER *do again)...
48 days to go and I need distractions!!


----------



## Cridge

48 days?! She'll be here so soon Bethanchloe!!

My dh and I are the opposite... he has a hard time sleeping when I'm not at home and he feels a little insecure. I don't want to make him sound like a sissy - he's not - he's just more aware of his surroundings when I'm not around, I guess. I, on the other hand, sleep like a rock when he's gone. He doesn't travel a ton, but there have been times in the past when he's home for a long period of time and I start wondering when he's going to leave again. It's so nice not to have to worry about dinner ... and for some reason the house stays cleaner when he's not in town. :haha: I've always been the more independent one in the relationship, so I guess it's nice that he depends on me for a good nights sleep and comfort at home. Besides that, when I'm gone, my son is usually gone with me, and dh hates sleeping in an empty house. I don't blame him on that one.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah my DH sleeps like a rock, that paired with his hearing aids being out he is impossible to wake up. honestly if i have to wake him it takes me FOREVER. i wonder if having a baby will make him sleep lighter.. they say you never sleep the same! i am not working so i will be doing night time anyways i guess!


----------



## bethanchloe

Cridge said:


> 48 days?! She'll be here so soon Bethanchloe!!

Oooh I know it won't be long but each day seems about 3-4 hours longer ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I remember being a ftm time DRAGGED, then when pregnant with my second it was a little bit quicker ... this time is has FLOWN by! 

Can't believe you have 48 days eeeeeek!!!!! At least you have a definite date too :)


----------



## morri

hm office pcs are always a problem but then at least they don't block bnb (My oh's office blocks fb and similar :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry for the lack of personals. We're currently on holiday in Spain staying at my inlaw's villa. It was my son's birthday yesterday. I can't believe he's 2! 

Cridge your nursery is beautiful and just the sort of thing I would go for. 

Mrs, loving the bump! 

I'm so not ready to see this baby yet. Still totally underprepared. The room isn't ready, we don't have the moses basket yet.
, the pram and car seat need cleaning.. The list goes on and on!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy Birthday for your little man yesterday!! :) Did he have a nice day?


----------



## Blondiejay

Fish&Chips, Happy birthday to your son for yesterday.

We have still yet to have our bathroom renovated (we only have a shower and not a bath!) and the nursery to be gutted out and redecorated. It's looking like early October it will be done!!


----------



## booflebump

Afternoon ladies - just checking in here. 

How is everyone finding babies movements? Wee dude kicks and punches - but he also does a lot of stretching which can be a bit uncomfortable when he does it in multiple directions at once :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

Good Morning :) (at least it's morning on my side of the world ;))

I've found babies movements to be more rolls/stretches now and less punches/kicks, although I still get a few surprise jabs from him :) I've also been playing music and holding the speakers up to my tummy and he likes to roll around, which is fun to see... Other than that, my back is hurting more, my breath is much shorter, and sleep his harder to come by... but I'm happy as can be carrying my baby with me everywhere and wouldn't trade him for anything :) We get to see him in 3D this Saturday and I am soooo excited!


----------



## babyfeva

Good morning ladies,

I'm so excited to have a busy day today. I have a routine obgyn appt this morning then a 4D scan and lastly our first maternity class tonight!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh wow, babyfeva! You have quite the day planned :) Should be fun!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

My little ones love to Kung fu fight each other with kicks and jabs, and I tend to get caught in the crossfire. They also love to stretch and stick their little elbows, knees, heads, and bums up to the surface (and against my ribs, lungs, stomach, bladder, cervix, etc). 

They were very very calm while I was on magnesium but I am happy to report they are up to their old shanigans again.


I'm so jealous of you gals getting 3D and 4D scans. I can't get one here, and even if I could they are so squished there wouldn't be much to see aside from face + random sister body parts. :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

I love seeing his little bottom poke up and wiggle about - even if it is right up under my ribs sometimes. It just amazes me that he is probably going to double in size between now and him making his arrival earthside!


----------



## Blondiejay

Our little ones favourite pass time is to stretch as much as it can, you can hold it's back/head in the palm of your hand! I have anterior placenta so I'm not feeling as many kicks but I'm certainly feeling some!!

Babyfeva, are you going to put the scan pic up on here?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm getting a lot of kicks to the underside of my ribs on the right handside. Can't say they are exactly pleasant :haha: lots of stretching too, and she likes to stick her little bum out as far as poss and make mummy as uncomfortable as she can! Love it though!


----------



## Blondiejay

My boss just asked why I was walking funny and I said it was because the baby was having a stretch!!
The baby doesn't go anywhere near my ribs as my bump is quite low, had anyone else got a low bump? My midwife and GP say it's because I'm so slim.

Here's a pic of me at 29 weeks (excuse the bathroom shot!)...
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## daddiesgift

The last few days have been fairly quite, so much so I had to get the heart rate monitor out to make sure he was okay since he is normally non stop! Maybe he is just resting. Im thinking he is head down since I can feel a stretch in my ribs and pelvis at same time but when I get hit its usually on either side of my belly button so im thinking he is punching out there. 

I cant wait for Wednesday to come the last few days have been horrible :nope: Wednesday after two months our stuff is being dropped off so I get to sleep in my bed and set up babies room and my husband will be home from training. We have STILL not received ANY money or back pay from my husbands messed up checks or from us traveling here. We have zero dollars in savings now. And some guy he works with said he got his money a week ago so my husband checks his pay check stub and we are getting HALF of his normal pay check AGAIN!! It wont even cover half our bills or getting our car shipped here :cries: So they are bringing him back today to once again go to finance and see what the hell the problem is. Then I check bank account this morning and we are in the negative in checking..our cell phone bill from germany that was turned off in July was taken out..still..even though we have notified them. So for the first time in years we literally dont have any money to our name. I just pray he finds out what the hell the problem is today and its fixed IMMEDIATELY. And I have to send our cancellation paperwork to bank for them to give money back from cell phone company. This has been the worse move so far.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh daddiesgift so sorry you have so many problems with this move. money problems are so stressful and we had some recently and let me tell you its not easy. i cried so much! seemed when we planned to move everything went wrong money wise. DHs car broke, we needed new washer and dryer, everything got so expensive and we used our savings :( hope things turn around and your husband can get some answers today!! :hugs:

as far as baby movements mine are more of stretches and rolls too. his bum is way up under my right rib and its pretty painful. i also feel bumps to the left of my belly button (he is horizontal right now). at my ultrasound he was a big baby already... but i cant imagine what my ribs will feel like in a few weeks.. and at the very end. scares me!!

my mom had fractured ribs with me :/ i think i am headed that way. they are already bruised. my mom and i have no torso and are so short.. baby has no where to go!!


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: daddiesgift

Blondie - your bump is so neat! It looks like you have quite a long back/torso? Probably why bubs is managing not to be right up under your ribs at the minute! xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Yeah its been a nightmare we've come out of pocket probably 5k that the military was suppose to pay for/reimburse us. And it just keeps piling up! Now we have to take out a loan just to have enough money to pay our normal bills this pay check and the $400 to get our car shipped here from California. We have canceled all credit cards stopped with the loans ect and now we have to go right back to it. Pisses me off so bad.

I dont know if its cause daddy is gone or what but my son has been a little wild the last few days as well. I had a mommy time out in the bath room yesterday to cry and I came out to all the baby wipes ripped out of the wipe holder, him standing up on the dish washer door and the trash can knocked over! Think hes lost his mind! Today he has been better though so im thankful.

Here is my 29 week bump. Hes still pretty high and seems to stick out further and further every day.
 



Attached Files:







29w.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wishfulmom2b

whenever we pay off our credit card something happens. i swear! i would be beyond annoyed and pissed if all of this was happening. at my DHs job he got the wrong check a few times.. i always felt like they should give a check from the company for the difference.. but nope they would wait another 2 weeks (paid every 2 weeks)... drove me insane.

lovely bump btw :)


----------



## daddiesgift

okay..random..but idk if any of you ladies in America are watching the BABY STORY baby Cardona episode but OMG!! Someone give that woman what she wants!! I know shes already had the baby but god I want to go to that hospital and slap those people as well as her husband!

Back story- wanted water all natural birth..gets to hospital pain is unbearable and she says screw it I want an epidural. Her mid wife and husband are doing everything in their power NOT to give it to her!! Then the midwife is saying this is crazy that shes giving up before she even tries! What a total hag! 11 more minutes to go in episode and they better give her the epidural! She is crying and literally BEGGING for it! They said they are going to drag it out as long as possible so maybe shell just do it on her own. This is crazy!!


----------



## SarahDiener

That's insane! What dickheads, yeah she probably said don't give me one under any circumstances or something dumb, but you don't know how it's going to be, and she's obviously regretting it. Just give her what she wants!


----------



## bethanchloe

Eek I just changed my signature ticket thingio to show her real arrival date, can't really believe it!

Sorry to hear about everyone's money stress :( we have a fair bit of our own but I'm currently being mature and burying my head in the sand ;) 

x


----------



## Mrs.326

Daddiesgift - so sorry to hear about all the issues you guys are having with this move. I hope you're able to get it all sorted out. :hugs: to you in the meantime!

And that episode sounds absolutely crazy... I can tell you this - if that were me in that situation and I decided I wanted an epidural and no one would give me one, I would be doing _everything_ in my power to get it done myself! I can't believe they would with hold that from her!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ahh that is insane!! i told my DH, doctor, and my mom what i would ideally want to happen during birth BUT (and a big but that is), nothing is set in stone and i have no idea how i will feel in the moments of labor. i feel so bad for her! i agree, she probably said something like "even if i ask for an epidural, dont let me!!" BUT asking and begging over and over is a different story!! let us know how it ends lol


----------



## daddiesgift

Well they decided at 7cm to give her one! SHEESH. I was getting worried they for a second they werent going to do it at all. and she had no problems getting baby out and he came out healthy! This is how I look at it..its my vagina..who cares what you think I should do if I cant take the pain then im getting the drugs!! 

Maybe it bothered me cause I was kind of jipped out of an epidural as well, im just thankful my husband didnt try to talk me out of anything and just went along with what I said :haha: He did take a video of me though while I was crying begging to just give me some drugs cause he thought it was funny I was so set on natural birth then at only 3cm I couldnt take it anymore :haha: This time Im just going in and getting it!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely bumps! Blondie wow that is a low one! My little one stretches and rolls but I still occasionally get kicks. 

Daddies I can't believe how out of pocket you are due to your dh's job, especially due to the nature of it. 

Harry had a lovely birthday thanks. He keeps saying 'more' now!


----------



## morri

Well for me it is getting uncomfortable when she stick out from below and it is sticking out over my ribcage actually :haha: I like to push her back then :haha:


----------



## babyfeva

Blondiejay- my baby is also very low and i'm definitely not slim :)


----------



## babyfeva

I hope this works
 



Attached Files:







4D 1.png
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## booflebump

Aww hello baby babyfeva!!

How are we all this morning?

xxx


----------



## SarahDiener

morri said:


> Well for me it is getting uncomfortable when she stick out from below and it is sticking out over my ribcage actually :haha: I like to push her back then :haha:

My LO was up in my ribs yesterday, so I pushed her back down till she moved


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww great pic Babyfeva!!

I'm well, although I slept on my neck funny and can barely move it now. Ouch!
Baby has been a little quieter then usual the last day or so, I guess it's probably having a growth spurt! It was a little active last night so I'm not concerned.


----------



## bbygurl719

just popping in to say hi n hw is everyone!?!


----------



## Mrs.326

Sweet pic, babyfeva :)

Hi bbygurl! All is well here! How are things going with your pregnancy??


----------



## wishfulmom2b

anyone got tdap shot yet (one with pertussis). got it yesterday and i have the normal arm pain and shoulder pain but i also feel really tired and achey all over. hmm.. probably normal though!


----------



## MommaBarry

Sounds to me like normal symptoms.

I need to remember to ask my doc about that tomorrow im happy you said something. OH is getting his here soon, but he can just go to the health dep


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah i feel like i have the flu as the day goes on... not fun, but totally worth it for the shot!!


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> anyone got tdap shot yet (one with pertussis). got it yesterday and i have the normal arm pain and shoulder pain but i also feel really tired and achey all over. hmm.. probably normal though!

So glad you brought this up, Wishful! We're making our entire family get the shot just to be safe :) but here's my question... why won't my doctor give it to me now??? Obviously it's safe if you guys are already getting yours... She told me she wouldn't give me the vaccine now, but it would be offered to me in the hospital just after he's born. Wouldn't it make more sense for me to get it before delivery? I'm definitely going to bring it up with her again at my appointment on Friday.

On another note... he is _so low_ today... like, he's pushing up against/or punching my cervix. I have a lot of pressure/pain in that area today... I have to stand up and move around to get him to find a new comfy position... I can't even sit up in the chair without being in pain, I'm having to slouch backwards to keep the pressure off.


----------



## booflebump

32+5

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwOTEyLTAxMjcyLmpwZw.jpg

Had to get my rings cut off today - haven't been able to get them off for weeks, so bit the bullet and went to the jewellers. They will resize them and repair them in time for bubs coming :thumbup:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

great bump!! i had to take my wedding rings off a few weeks ago and i feel naked!

and MRS that is weird! my dr said i could wait and get it after but that she suggests getting it while pregnant? but also said it doesnt cross the placenta so it doesnt protect baby? i think thats what she said.. i need to google it clearly lol


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Beautiful Boofle!!


----------



## Mrs.326

That's interesting, Wishful. Thanks for sharing what your doctor said. I think I'll be a google maniac tomorrow before my appointment on Friday so I have some facts going in :)

Great bump, boofle!!


----------



## booflebump

Is this the whooping cough jab that you are looking to get? x


----------



## Mrs.326

Yes, that's the one boofle.


----------



## Cridge

my doc hasn't said anything about getting the shot...?? I've seen the news that there's an outbreak, but I don't watch much of the news, so that's all I know. What's the scoop?

And boofle, if only we could all look that good! 

I had to take my ring off around 15 weeks when I first started swelling. I had a ring 1 size bigger that I wore for a while, but that one is gone now too and I'm on my 3rd ring that's 2-3 sizes bigger...and that's starting to get tight. Yes, I'm swollen! :haha: You should see my freaky foot and cankle. Sick. :sick:


----------



## booflebump

Cridge - my feet at the end of a long day aren't nice either - my toes look like swollen sausages....sexy or what????


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge said:


> my doc hasn't said anything about getting the shot...?? I've seen the news that there's an outbreak, but I don't watch much of the news, so that's all I know. What's the scoop?

That's basically it, Cridge. Whooping Cough is on the rise and it's very dangerous/deadly for infants so my doctor has encouraged me, DH, and anyone who will be spending a lot of time around the baby (so grandparents, siblings, etc.) to get vaccinated before LO's arrival.


----------



## Cridge

It's too bad the baby can't take advantage of mom getting vaccinated while still pregnant! I'll have to ask my doc about it on Monday when I go in. If you've been vaccinated before, how long should it have been?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i think they last like 5 years.. then you get a booster? i had my mom, dad, and DH get it. my brothers were up to date!


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge said:


> If you've been vaccinated before, how long should it have been?

Eh, now that part I don't know...


----------



## MommaBarry

The vaccine can last 7-10 years I believe


----------



## lilbeanhoping

hey ladies,
so i have a question. do you think i should be worried/call my doctor or hopsital? (i dont have a midwife .... i have an OB specialist.)

yesterday afternoon at work i was out for an hour long walk around the neighbourhood handing out things. it was pretty warm out and when i got back i felt pretty gross. i had been drinking a lot of water prior and when i got back, so pretty sure i wasnt dehydrated. after that i started to feel even worse. 
throughout the rest of the day and last night i had a lot of cramping going on and some bh contractions. throughout the night i just felt kind of gross. when i woke up this am same thing i felt pretty "blah" (only way to describe it).
all of that i havent thought too much about because i just assumed i overdid it a little bit at work and ive felt good this entire pregnancy which i figured ive lucked out on so kind of thought just normal to feel yucky at this point (although i have no idea).
what has me worried though is that lil bean has been quite inactive this whole time. normally around 8pm he gets VERY active and throughout the day i get lots of kicks and jabs but yesterday, last night and today hes been quiet. ive felt him rolling around a bit but nothing that is a distinct kick or jab. i even tried playing music and eating sugar, two things which usually get him going. 

and now tonight about an hour ago i was sitting here and had my hand on my tummy, down low, and was feeling what felt like a heart beat, very regular but very slow. it was not mine as i checked and my pulse was different (faster). i couldnt feel on the inside like it was a hand jabbing or something and because it was regular i really think a heart beat but i have no idea. i dont have an at home doppler. 

sorry this post has been so long but i dont know what to do. i am a little worried but dont want to waste my time or anyone elses going in if its nothing. 

what do you think?


and here is a pic of my bump at 30wks1day...for a smile :) haha
 



Attached Files:







30weekbump.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gaiagirl

lilbean - I don't think anything you described sounds that strange, but I do think if you're stressed you should call your doc/midwife. If for nothing else but peace of mind. They can easily use a Doppler to make sure baby's heart rate is OK and put your mind at ease.

I had a yuck day yesterday with cramping on and off for a few hours. At one point I had to stop teaching my class and bend over it was so bad...

Then it just went away, so who knows! 

But definitely to prevent stress - call!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hmm thats tough. i always feel like its better to be safe then sorry. i dont get any kicks or punches anymore really. just rolls. i am also very short and petite so baby might be kind of squished. my baby has days were he is less active as well. have you tried laying down and counting how many movements he has made in an hour? it might really help.

the farthest i can go on a walk before getting BH and very painful cramps is less than 15 minutes.. so an hour could of been too long for you, no matter how much water you drank.

my advice is if you feel something is wrong, call. it cant hurt.
good-luck and :hugs:

oh ps. cute bump!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I wonder, Lilbean, if the "heartbeat" was actually hiccups. :0)


----------



## lilbeanhoping

hmm hiccups...no idea what those feel like so entirely possible!

thanks ladies for the reassurance. ill see what i feel like tomorrow, if still the same ill call docif not then yay!


----------



## ashleywalton

I'd say its probably hiccups as well! 
Hope you ladies are all hanging in there. I've been reading but not commenting much cause I've been spending as much time with my husband and girls before they leave Friday for 10 days.


----------



## ashleywalton

OMG 50 days til due date and 22 until I'm 36 weeks which is when my doctor said to "be ready and don't go anywhere."


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lilbean I agree that it sounds like hiccups but I would speak to your dr just to be safe as what harm would it do? The benefits totally outway it. An hour walk in the sun is pretty hard going for a heavily pregnant lady. Xx


----------



## morri

Nice bump Boofle.

Luckily I havent had much of a problem with water in the legs or fingers.they may get a bit swollen by the night but only a tiny bit, My ring isnt cutting in at all luckily :).


----------



## Coleey

It definitely sounds like hiccups Lilbean :) My little lady gets them quite often and I feel them low down. Take it easy today and I hope you feel better :hugs: 

I've not had any swelling yet either Morri, touch wood. I was really swollen with my son and it was so uncomfortable, my feet were huge!:haha: xx


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm super swollen and all the joints hurt in my hands and feet :( Rings are fine though, even when I swell up I can get them off :shrugg:


----------



## booflebump

lilbean - if you are still concerned about movements today, please call your midwife :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

great bump, lilbean :)

As for swelling... I just noticed this morning it was difficult to get my rings on... :( Usually I can get them on without a problem, it's when I get home from work and try to take them off I notice it's a bit more difficult... My doctor told me to start watching for swelling in the 3rd tri as it's pretty common, but I thought maybe I escaped it! I guess not!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Swelling. Oh my. For the last several months I've noticed my abdomen is very, very swollen. Should I be concerned??? :rofl:

Actually my knuckles and joints in my hands seem to be the only place (aside from the bump) where I'm having swelling, but it isn't too bad.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

with triplets i'd expect it to be bad!!! i havent had much besides my fingers lol. they look funny. my feet swell but only after walks or being on my feet, so i cant complain.. at least yet.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I had terrible swelling last time by this stage in the pregnancy. My fingers are definitely bigger than they were so I've swapped my wedding ring to a bigger ring just to be safe. My ankles were none existent last time so I'm enjoying still being able to see them!


----------



## charlie15

My entire leg swells up, not just my ankles after a day mostly on my feet but after a more chilled day there's no swelling. I haven't noticed my fingers or hands but then i don't wear rings so it may not be obvious to me.

Lilbean, sounds totally like hiccups, kind of weird sensation, sometimes if it goes on for a long tie can make me feel quite nauseated! today bubs is punching me in the right side of my groin...ouch!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Good news! I think bean felt bad for making me worry so he REALLY made up for lack of movements during the night last night! Haha
I'm also feeling way better today in general so whatever it was has passed.

And I'm going to guess what I was feeling must have been hiccups based on what you ladies are saying. 

:) 

I've been lucky on the swelling front. I have to take my rings off during the night because I swell a little bit but nothing drastic.


----------



## morri

eish mine like to lie against my ribs again. I had my first antenatal class today and the midewife there recommended sitting more to the front that just slouching , so that baby gets encouraged to be facing the right way but at the moment it is totally not possible :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

pregnancy is treatin pretty good tired all the time tho.. and ths baby NEVER NEVER NEVER stops moving she moves a hel of alot more than Ella did mainly with ella it was hiccups!


----------



## SarahDiener

That's what mine told me, Morri! I think it's a German thing :) My LO moved so much around the time she told us, there was no point in even thinking about positions!


----------



## morri

Yes maybe it is for when you are closer to the due date :lol: although she also told that her son moved around right until the birth and then he moved into the desired position :lol:


----------



## Cridge

WTB - you've almost made it to 30 week!! :dance:

I've been feeling like the walking dead again the last few weeks, but much worse the last few days. I need to ask my doc if maybe my iron has dropped again even while I'm on supps. It's miserable that I can't get a thing done. I've spent the last couple of days in bed, which has helped my sore, swelling feet, but I feel like it's too early for me to be feeling this miserable already. :nope:


----------



## SarahDiener

If you feel you need to take it easy, take it easy! But you should talk to your doctor, might be iron, might be something else. I definitely crashed the last week, everything is hard, everything is sore... I think 31 weeks might be around where the wall hits.
I find my feet hurt less when I wear slippers inside. Normally I'm a bare-feet person, but my feet can't handle it atm.


----------



## morri

It is too cold for barefeet anyway atm. well I got to talk a serious word with the landlord tomorrow if he hasnt asnwered my email-- It is only 14 °C inside as the heating isnt working.
If that does not change then I ll threaten him with a rent reduction, (after all heating is within our astronomical rent)
I hope cridge that your iron hasnt sunk any lower. I think mine is doing alright with the supplements although I still get days (like today) where I just need a nap during the day as I am tired.


----------



## SarahDiener

Oh Morri, that sounds awful! It's so cold today :(.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha its warm here!! still need fans, so i am begging for some cooler weather.
i am back to needing naps again.. dont think its my iron.. think its just the final stretch type thing!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, naps are back for me too


----------



## Mrs.326

It's pretty warm here, too... We got a "cold front" last week that had our high temps in the upper 80's, and we had some rain today for the first time in a while so it's still looming around the 80s, but I am ready for 60 degree weather! It's much needed at this point... I feel like my mother, constantly fanning myself and getting random hot flashes :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my mom and i never agree on temperature.. but now... since she is menopausal we are constantly warm! and complaining about the heat. its in the 80s here but little humidity thank god!


----------



## daddiesgift

How are you ladies doing? Besides the swelling and hot flashes :). I've been good our household goods were delivered yesterday! Now I'm beyond overwhelmed with how much stuff we have! Movers had to take boxes and packing paper with them so they just piled things everywhere! This may take a few days. A couple things were broken so we will be claiming that and HOPEFULLY getting reimbursed. Brand new leather couch has two legs broken off and deep tears in leather, lap top screen broken, one crib rail broke in half, changing table scratched so far just that! 

I've been having fainting spells, hot flashes and seeing stars. Ob told me to get more protein in to keep blood pressure level and to go take my glucose test. I know I should've already but I'd have to walk there and walk back with my son and at this point the light headed feeling comes just walking around my house I can't risk fainting on the street, either way I may try tomorrow. 

A friend of mine had her daughter today at 30 weeks. Both are doing well and baby is currently in nicu. Crazy to think someone who was due around the time I was already had baby!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Daddies that's a lot of damage. You must be so miffed! But on another note yey to getting all your belongings! X


----------



## Mrs.326

Glad you finally got your things delivered, daddiesgift!! So sorry to hear about the damages... those aren't just minor things. Hopefully you guys get reimbursed! And the fainting spells sound scary! Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

that's crazy all the things that got broken daddiesgift! What a pain!! Did your doc mention what the fainting spells could be from? Just a sudden drop in blood pressure?? I've had to deal with dizzy spells this entire pregnancy, but they actually seem to be getting better as I go on, rather than worse. I hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## daddiesgift

All doctor said was it was a drop in blood sugar, maybe from not eating often enough or getting enough protein. I don't really eat a lot of meat so I could see that and sometimes I don't really snack between meals, I don't feel hungry but I guess he wants me to snack every couple hours. And drink a gallon of water a day! Which I don't do everyday, but I do drink at least 2 liters! I'm still a little worried tho cause it happened in the middle of night the other day and I was laying down so idk!

Thanks ladies I'm upset about stuff but its in better condition than the furniture we shipped to Germany so it could be way worse! We've figured out my husbands pay problem but we still haven't been reimbursed. They even told us Octobers check won't be right either. I'm not going to stress myself and just hope and pray we get reimbursed ASAP!!


----------



## charlie15

sorry to hear about all the damages Daddies, that's qiute a lot! But hope you've got your bed back on and are off the floor!

I haven't had any dizzy spells for a while but when i did no amount of food or water got rid of them, the only thing that did was coke or coffee. Told my GP who said caffiene brings your blood pressure up so my dizziness was probably due to low BP. Other than that these last few weeks I am more hungry and needing regular nibbles and needing more water than before, I'd say closer to 3 litres now!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have started to see spots too and my dr said drink a small glass of coke twice a day and eat more snacks. so i have been splitting a can in half and eating more and they went away. dont like drinking the cola but the dizzy spells and dots scared me.

daddie i cant believe you waited so long for your stuff and it came that damaged.. they better reimburse you!! and i cant believe you will have to wait until november for them to get your DHs pay right. so stressful!


----------



## Mrs.326

GOOD MORNING, LADIES :) I am in a HAPPY mood this morning!!! I felt my little guy have the hiccups for the first time this morning :) I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon, so I'm getting off work a little early :) It's Friday :) ANNNNNDDDDDD I get to see my sweet baby's face at our 3D ultrasound tomorrow morning!!! :) Feeling very :) :) :) today (if you haven't noticed!) 

Hope you all have a great day today!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks 326 - good attitudes can be contagious and I need to be a little more positive! It IS Friday and that really does make me a happy camper.

I only have 2 more weeks of work after today! Wooooooooohoooo!


----------



## Mrs.326

only 2 more weeks of work is definitely something to be excited about!! Ah, it'll be so nice having some time off :)


----------



## morri

oh the miss, think it is a good idea today to hang out in the same spot the whole day(moving nevertheless but still it is actually sore when i go over her hang out spot now..


----------



## SarahDiener

I get that :( She loves to just push in one spot and it really hurts!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

aw MRS i love the positive attitude, hope you get some great pictures tomorrow!! my baby gets the hiccups a lot now and it feels so funny. i hate the damn hiccups so then i feel bad for him haha

HAPPY WEEKEND ALL! i really hope you all have a good weekend! :) :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Haha, Wishful! I thought the same thing :) It was so sweet to feel, but I hope hiccups don't bother him the same way they bother me!


----------



## booflebump

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! xxx


----------



## Cridge

Love the attitude Mrs.! I've been feeling very low the last few days so it was a great post to read!

And don't worry about the hiccups - they help baby's lungs develop. Definitely more annoying for mommy than baby! My little ninja keeps his head really low though so his hiccups have been so much "nicer" for me than with #1, where his seemed to rock the house down. I can't even really feel this guy's hiccups from the outside, just low, low low.


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies- hope you're all doing well. 
Mrs.- how did the 3D scan go? Pics please. :)
I've also been feeling hiccups but sometimes it kind of feels weird b/c my baby is down low too. It's like this constant thump.

Yesterday I had my baby shower and it was so fun. I had like 70 girls there!! We had so many gifts that it took us an hour to open them all! My baby's room looks crazy right now.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi everyone.
Agree, Pics Mrs! I can't wait to see :)
babyfeva-Sounds like you had a great shower! That's awesome! 

Between my mom buying stuff when she goes out and me buying stuff online this baby has some new outfits. I don't NEED anything because I am on my 3rd girl, but both my girls were born in warmer months so by the time I have longsleeved outfits she's going to need spring/summer outfits. So, we're just taking care of clothes :) I guess it all depends on how big she is when she's born as well...Ahhh! Little anxious here :)


----------



## daddiesgift

That sounds awesome babyfeva! I havent been doing too much cleaning and unpacking..seems like a never ending cycle! Im not sure we will need anything for baby I have everything left over from my son, in the process of going through all the clothes now but its a HUGE box and I dont have that much time or hangers at this point :haha: I do have the nursery set up and Ill post pics as soon as that huge box is out of there! I havent noticed baby having any hiccups yet but maybe. Im back to wanting to nap all the time and eat of course :) heres my 30 week bump! and to think I had my son at 37 weeks..in 7 weeks I could have a baby!
 



Attached Files:







30w.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely bump Daddies! 

I think this week I'm going to try and push on with getting things ready. The room is my son's old one so we won't be decorating it but I need to tidy it and put things away. X


----------



## booflebump

Awww lovely bump daddies!

Glad you had a great shower babyfeva :dance:

No great plans here this week - we ordered some more bits and pieces for the nursery yesterday, and the babybay cot for in our bedroom as well, so we are so very nearly done :dance:

xxx


----------



## morri

Still need to roder the cosleeper bed. .At least they are on a discount atm too , how nice is that :D.
Yesterday btw my dear miss took the pleasure of lodging herself close to the what I think was the symphysis, resulting in some unpleasant relayed pain half way trough my leg . while I was having dinner. not nice . Luckily after some stretching and prodding she was so nice as to move somewhere else.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey Ladies!! Well, our 3D scan didn't go as planned... Davis kept his hands in his face, hid behind my placenta, and chewed on his umbilical cord the whole time! We're going back for a rescan on Saturday in hopes he'll have the cord out of his mouth and his hands out of his face. We were able to see a few features though... he has my nose, no hair, and pouty lips :) It was so sweet!! The 2D images were amazing, but she didn't print any out - just a few of the crappy 3D pics to hold us over. If this next scan turns out the same way we'll have her do the scan in regular ol' 2D so I can at least share those... his profile was perfect :)


----------



## booflebump

Awww naughty little baby - fingers crossed he won't be quite so shy next time!! xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely bump Daddies!! :) 

aww Mrs! He's being cheeky already :)


----------



## Mrs.326

booflebump said:


> Awww naughty little baby - fingers crossed he won't be quite so shy next time!! xxx




CharlieKeys said:


> aww Mrs! He's being cheeky already :)

Exactly!! I have a feeling this is only the beginning :) Here's hoping I have better pictures to share with you all after this weekend :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Aw! Hope your little boy cooperates next time! :)


----------



## babyfeva

beautiful bump daddies!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs326- that's a bummer that he hid. Don't worry he'll reveal himself on Saturday. My baby also hid most of his face with my placenta.


----------



## Mrs.326

I sure hope you're right, babyfeva! I'd love to get a glimpse of this little guy :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

My 33 week bumpity bump :) Looks frigging huge lol
 



Attached Files:







Photo0073_001.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs.326

Great bump! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely bump!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

lovely bump ladies.

at our 3D scan done at the drs office my son chewed on his umblical cord for like 80% of it!! must be yummy :haha:
hope your scan is better this saturday MRS!


----------



## Cridge

That is so funny girls! I never thought that the baby might chew on his cord! Haha!! How cute! I'm hoping to get at least one more u/s before this guy comes - just to get an idea on size, although I know at this point it's not very accurate. 

Great bump charlie! I'm right there with ya - feeling huge!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm hoping for a measurement scan tomorrow. Just curious how they are doing as I know they are getting crowded. Hoping they are over 3 lbs each.


----------



## daddiesgift

Lovely bump! There's no 3d ultrasound place in the town I live in so we will just have to wait till he's here to see his face. I hope to at some point get another scan but I doubt it. Hope he's not huge! How do they know if baby is head down with out a scan? 

Went and took my glucose test today, yes a few weeks late but I did it! It wasn't so bad at time but I've felt Ill all day afterwards. Hope results come back ok tho I'm sure they will!


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - gl with the glucose test! I notice that when I have too much sugar I get really nauseous and just feel horrible, so that's probably what you're experiencing.

My doc feels for baby and says she can tell if he's head up or down. I can definitely tell that he spends most of his time head down based on his kicks and especially his hiccups.

WTB - good luck with the scan tomorrow!! I hope your girlies are at least 3 pounds!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck WTB!! so glad your girls are still growing strong at 30 weeks, hope they stay put a bit longer!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks ladies!! :) It feels so big now though!!

Does anyone else just come on to see if WTB is holding on or whether those little girlies have made an appearance? I have my fingers crossed they're all over 3lbs for you!!!


----------



## booflebump

Lovely bump charlie!

They just feel your bump to see if baby is head down - the head feels different to the bottom, so they can usually tell which is which unless your baby has a very bony bottom or you are a very large lady :hugs:


----------



## cookielucylou

Yep they can just feel where baby is-it feels odd when they are prodding and poking your baby that much. I was too scared last pregnancy to feel him to much incase i hurt him.
I also had my GTT done yesterday, the first blood test really hurt and made me feel sick and dizzy as my veins kept collapsing. They only got a tiny amount so I hope that is enough. I felt fine after the drink though so hopefully all should come back ok.


----------



## Mrs.326

Good luck with your glucose test results, ladies!

My baby is also head down at the moment... will he stay in this position until delivery? Or is it likely he'll still move around a bit before he's ready to make his appearance? His kicks have been in my ribs for a few weeks now, so it seems to me he's rather comfy in this position.


----------



## Cridge

Mrs. - Little Ninja was head down for at least 3 weeks then suddenly he flipped and was head up for a day and a half. He spends most of his time head down, facing my back, but every once in a while he'll do a flip. The other morning he was transverse and trying to kick a hole in my side while shaking the house down with his hiccups on the other. :wacko: It didn't feel good. So I would say that there's still a good change your little guy will move about, but the bigger he gets, the more likely he is to get "stuck" in the head-down position.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Mrs I think they continue to move and don't really tend to settle downwards until about 33-34 weeks. I read that somewhere but of course can't remember where so that isn't much help. 

Charlie, you are too sweet and funny. I keep thinking they are going to show because it is now a daily occurrence to have shots to stop what the pills should be stopping, and sometimes the shots don't work. Those times I keep everything crossed and they seem to chill pill after about midnight, who knows why.


----------



## Cridge

WTB - remind me... what's the latest they'll let you go? I know triplets are *completely* different, but I have a friend that was on strict bed rest starting around 20 weeks and they've been pumping her full of meds since then. Well, she hit 37 weeks and they took her off bed rest and stopped all meds, and she's now almost 39 weeks with baby still cozily inside. :wacko: I'm *sure* your girls will come flying out as soon as they take you off meds, but I thought it was an interesting story. :)


----------



## SarahDiener

WTBmyBFP said:


> Mrs I think they continue to move and don't really tend to settle downwards until about 33-34 weeks. I read that somewhere but of course can't remember where so that isn't much help.

My LO is definitely settling now. And has been for the last week  so spot on 33-34 weeks!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Cridge, mine wont allow beyond 35 weeks since the placentas age faster and begin to calcify. It cuts off oxygen and nutrients to the LOs and can actually be more harmful than good. 

The doctors in my high risk group have me aiming for 32 weeks next, but we all know it is getting close.


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks for the info ladies :) 

WTB - It's crazy to think that you have, at max, 5 weeks left! I'm sure they'll be here sooner than that, though. I can't wait to read your birth story and see pics of your sweet little princesses :)


----------



## Cridge

Oh 35 - I was thinking 33. I'm putting my money on 32w5d. :winkwink: When is your u/s today?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Whenever my doctor decides to show up here at the hospital. I see whichever of my high risk group is doing rotations once a day, but they prefer to have my actual doctor do the ultrasound. I may have to beg for it. Lol. I'm not above begging. I believe average for triplets is 32-33 weeks so you are spot on. They just have let me know they'll pull them at 35 weeks.


----------



## daddiesgift

Mrs.326 said:


> Good luck with your glucose test results, ladies!
> 
> My baby is also head down at the moment... will he stay in this position until delivery? Or is it likely he'll still move around a bit before he's ready to make his appearance? His kicks have been in my ribs for a few weeks now, so it seems to me he's rather comfy in this position.

My son was head down in the perfect position from about 30 weeks on even four days before birth but then at birth he came out side ways! As in face and body towards my thigh, not sure what thats called. Either way he came out and it didnt really make a difference at that point! I told a friend that once and my husband said "he didnt come out sideways!" I said "YES HE DID!" "Um no pretty sure youd be dead he came with his head out first" :rofl: ugh I didnt mean he came out SIDEWAYS :rofl: silly man.



WTBmyBFP said:


> Whenever my doctor decides to show up here at the hospital. I see whichever of my high risk group is doing rotations once a day, but they prefer to have my actual doctor do the ultrasound. I may have to beg for it. Lol. I'm not above begging. I believe average for triplets is 32-33 weeks so you are spot on. They just have let me know they'll pull them at 35 weeks.

Im sure triplets are a little different and of course babies should stay in as long as possible but my friend just had her daughter at almost 31 weeks due to placenta previa (placenta by cervix) and she is already off the breathing machines and it hasnt even been a week! That gave me a lot of hope to know if anything did happen where baby came too early that they would be just fine! With a watchful eye of course. They also said that she thrives so much better when mommy is holding her, that made me tear up a bit knowing the power of the baby momma bond!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

They are right on track for triplets, and A is even a little chunky!!!

A: 3.8#
B: 3.4#
C: 3.1#


DG--it's amazing what can be done with a good NICU now. The percent that was most helpful for me was at 29 weeks intact (no permanent disability) survival rate is 96%!! That gave me so much reassurance and now literally every day you make it is just icing on the cake.


----------



## SarahDiener

Do they know which one is which when they scan? :D I'm curious!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh wow so happy at their weight!! does position in your belly have to do with weight? i hope i dont sound dumb right now, i know nothing about having triplets clearly LOL


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Actually it does!! The dr said the higher the baby normally the higher the weight. And no, you don't sound dumb!


They sure can tell who is who on the scan.


----------



## charlie15

great triplet weights WTB. I saw a programme over here in the UK last week on multiple births and a woman had her very healthy happy triplets at 32 weeks :) so close for you now.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh okay! guess that makes sense... so happy that they are all over 3 lbs!!


----------



## Cridge

That little chunky monkey - almost 4 pounds!! So happy they're all over 3!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Thanks gals and I wrote it wrong. The lower the placement the higher the weight. Oooooops!!! About 10 lbs of baby in there...oh my!!! A and B are breech and C is transverse. My nurse was concerned but I said I have no intention of pushing these girls out anyways, that cerclage would have been an issue too!! :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

Good weights! How exciting to know they are healthy and piling fat away! 

I got GREAT news this morning, our car has FINALLY made it from Germany to California! Only problem is we live in Southern Arizona. So I called another shipping company to pick it up and ship it here they are suppose to call and let me know when they can pick it up!! YIPPY!! No more walking anywhere in the hot desert sun!! Now if we could get our money back things would be perfect!

My son is feeling ill today so Im just laying around with him though I have other things I need to do. Maybe I felt ill yesterday cause we are catching something. Idk but I hope I dont get it too bad!!


----------



## booflebump

Fab weights for your babies WTB - you are obviously doing an amazing job of growing them in there! xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

So glad you're finally getting your car back daddies! I know that will be a huge help :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yay for the car!! i am feeling sick too. hope its just a cold and wont need any meds. my throat is starting to really hurt, as well as my eyes, nose etc. i cant breath as it is! lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful, I've had the same "stuff" ... I've blamed it on allergies since the weather is changing here, but the not being able to breath through my nose is really getting to me! I hate breathing through my mouth.


----------



## Coleey

Great weights WTB and yay for your car nearly being home, Daddies! Hope your little man feels better soon too :)

Hope you all feel better soon :hugs: I've been sick for the past few days and I'm not over it just yet, still feel boiling, full of snot and coughing up yucky stuff, but I think I'm over the worst of it now. I sound like a Dalek too :haha: I'm down 1kilo from being sick, despite making sure I've been eating.

Hope everyone's well :) xx


----------



## gaiagirl

Lots of colds going around! As a teacher I am shocked I haven't been sick yet...there's still time of course, lol.

However...not that much time as I'm pretty sure I'm going to stop work at the end of the month at 35 weeks. I have two weeks of sick time I will use then mat leave at 37 weeks. Luckily we get a year here so it's not that big of a deal to go early, but I can't help feeling like a wimp! Do you ladies think that's too early?

My job is incredibly physically an mentally demanding so I'm just wiped by the end of the day and I have so much left to do to get ready! But 5 weeks early IS quite early...


----------



## Cridge

So ladies - I've mentioned how swollen I am :dohh:.. I've been having this pain going from the arch in my left foot all the way up to almost my groin. With the swelling, I've had the arch pain before and it would even start radiating up my ankle, but as of Saturday evening, it started radiating up near my knee and now it's way up my thigh. All in a straight line from my arch up. :shrug: I've been wearing my flip flops almost exclusively my entire pregnancy, so my first thought is shin splints (that's close to what it feels like in my arch and ankle... but shin splints that go up to the thigh?!). I can't find anything online except that it could possibly be a blood clot.... although I don't have any of the other symptoms of a blood clot. I'm stumped. Has anyone else experienced anything like this? I shoe-horned my foot into my running shoes this morning (which have good arch supports) and I'm hoping that helps, but I literally can't stand, walk, or have my left leg touching anything while lying down. My doc changed our appointment from Monday to Friday of this week, so I'll ask her about it in a couple of days, but I just wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing anything like this. :wacko:


----------



## Cridge

gaiagirl - Holy cow - I can't imagine working at all while being pregnant. I've been so lucky in that I haven't worked at all either of my pregnancies, and I'm just amazed at women who do. Especially this pregnancy - I've been sooo fatigued the entire time that there's no way I could work. So for you to go to 35 weeks is pretty amazing! I wouldn't feel weak at all!! You need the time to rest and relax before baby gets here!!


----------



## Mrs.326

gaia - GO FOR IT!!! If you have the time to take off, I say take it! I envy those of you who have so much time off... I only get 6 weeks off at 60% pay, but am taking an additional 6 weeks on top of that unpaid. I don't think it's too early at all! I am sooo drained and emotionally overwhelmed... I basically told my boss yesterday that I didn't want him to think I was being wheels off but that my body and my mind are going through so much I may not be 100% until after the baby comes... thankfully he understands. If I could take off now I so would!

Cridge - I'm so sorry you're hurting so bad :( I don't know what you're experiencing, but definitely bring it up with your doctor!


----------



## SarahDiener

There is a ligament that runs up from your foot, inside of knee and to your groin. It might be getting damaged from the flip flops if your rolling in and then affecting things above. With the extra weight things can get a bit screwed :/.


----------



## morri

daddiesgift said:


> Good weights! How exciting to know they are healthy and piling fat away!
> 
> I got GREAT news this morning, our car has FINALLY made it from Germany to California! Only problem is we live in Southern Arizona. So I called another shipping company to pick it up and ship it here they are suppose to call and let me know when they can pick it up!! YIPPY!! No more walking anywhere in the hot desert sun!! Now if we could get our money back things would be perfect!
> 
> My son is feeling ill today so Im just laying around with him though I have other things I need to do. Maybe I felt ill yesterday cause we are catching something. Idk but I hope I dont get it too bad!!

Speaking of Arizona, the other day there was a 1990 chart show episode on tv and it had the hideous song , (that I actually remember from when i was a kid) I coldnt believe to hear it again as I probably hadnt heard it in 20 years xD and since you just moved from germany :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT6fOWE9sGw&feature=BFa&list=PLA537A9BECD12AEB5


----------



## babyfeva

Cridge- sorry to hear your in pain. I haven't experienced that of far...
Gaiagirl- don't feel bad- I'm stopping work at 36 weeks! I'm a dental hygienist so by mid day I'm exhausted. I had to even ask that starting in Oct to cut down my patient load.


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful weights!


----------



## Mrs.326

babyfeva - our dental hygienist was pregnant with twins the last time I saw her. I have no clue how far along she was, but the poor thing was having such a hard time leaning over her bump to work. I definitely think that's one occupation that should let you off early and lighten your load as soon as possible. I can't imagine how uncomfortable it must be trying to reach over your bump all day!


----------



## cookielucylou

I worked as a care assistant through my first pregnancy and was origionally going to go on leave a few weeks before DS was due but I ended up leaving about 32 weeks as i had lots of unused holiday. I was very glad I did as I was finding 8 hours running round and at least at hour of walking to/from work was very exhausting. Not long after I started getting a lot of pelvic pain and would be in agony after a short walk so very glad I had gone.
I havnt worked since then and have felt so much better during this pregnancy-i really do think it has made a huge difference not working.


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: Cridge - hope the doc has some answers

x


----------



## Cridge

Thanks girls! I think Sarah is probably right on the money that it's ligament pain. I just hope I haven't damaged it too much. It only started hurting up my leg (past my ankle/calf) Saturday evening and I've been trying to stay off of it since then, but you all know how that goes. I'm wondering if maybe I even pulled it funny because every morning I stretch my legs I definitely strrrrreeettchhh and sometimes it feel like I pull something. So maybe that's what I did... :shrug: Silly.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i got a charlie horse in 2nd tri and i tried to straighten out my leg too quick and fast, more like a jerking motion (i was half asleep) and i had the same exact pain as you cridge! it was a strain and the regular nerves just carried it up my leg. i needed to use heat and ice. i could walk for a few days and stairs were out of the question. flip flops with a heavy bump etc can cause shin splits that turn into a strain and cause pain through out the whole leg. good luck!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs. 326- wow I can't imagine being preggo w/ twins and leaning over. My tummy isn't huge yet but it does get in the way. I always have to be aware that my belly isn't resting on patient's heads LOL. I find it hard bending over!


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope all you ladies get to feeling better. I feel okay my son still has the sniffles. 

Heres the best pictures I could take of babies room, finally got all clothes put away and everything in place :happydance: Still have to buy a little rug and curtain rods since our house didnt come with any.
 



Attached Files:







al.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 11









al2.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 9









al3.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 11









al4.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wishfulmom2b

looks good daddie! i got a jenny lind furniture too, but in expresso.. love jenny lind!


----------



## daddiesgift

We just had to buy a crib since my son had that changing table so we have them matching beds :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Super cute DG. Looking good!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Loving the nursery DG :)


----------



## Cridge

Great nursery daddiesgift! Glad you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Mrs.326

What a sweet nursery :) I also have and love Jenny Lind! 

All we're waiting for now to finish off the nursery are the wooden letters for his name on the wall. We should have them soon :) I can't wait to be completely done with it! I also got a few baby gifts in the mail last night :) So fun!! AND it looks like we may be going to be pick up my new car on Saturday! YAY!


----------



## daddiesgift

Im having a guilty mom, totally exhausted, new baby freak out kind of day already! I love my son sooo much and always wanted to do right with him from the time he was born he was always mommy clingy and I thought co sleeping, and carrying and just never letting him cry was the way to go now at a year old I am majorly paying for it. He will NOT sleep alone. We have tried everything, crying it out, not crying it out, sleeping in our room, ect and he just can not be with out me. This last week we have barely even got four hours of sleep a night because he wakes up in his room SCREAMING, we finally bring him with us and he spends hours crying. I wish we wouldve never EVER EVER tried the whole attachment parenting thing. I know some may disagree with me but for us it has totally backfired and been aweful. Hes so sweet and I feel bad for feeling the way I do sometimes but its so hard to even cook a meal when he wants you in the room he is in at all times, he wants you to hold him till he naps and bed time then if he wakes up and you are not holding him its a major melt down. 

Then I feel bad cause I think if we werent having another baby so soon then we wouldnt have to worry about him being more independent so much. Im not worried about having another baby or taking care of it I know if I can make it with one I can do it again I just worry so much about our son. He loves his daddy and plays more with him then me but when it comes to comfort he will not let daddy do it, I worry what will we do when newborn wakes up crying then wakes him up and daddy cant soothe him? I have a feeling I wont be sleeping the next 18 years.


----------



## SarahDiener

It'll get better :( :hugs:. Don't feel guilty about your new little one, some babies find change really hard. You're the parent, you're allowed to have another baby and things will work out with your son. It might just take some time for him to get used to it.


----------



## Mrs.326

Big hugs, Daddiesgift :hugs:

I know it must be hard, but I'm sure it'll get easier. Maybe the new baby will make the transition easier for him ???


----------



## Cridge

:hugs: daddiesgift! I know there are times when you feel like you'll never sleep again, but I promise, you'll sleep again! You did what you thought was best and your son is at a tricky age where he's going to be clingy no matter what. I agree with Mrs. - maybe a new baby will help with his transition as he'll see that you just can't be with him every second. I hope that's the case, and not the other way around where he gets even more attached. Just keep doing what you're doing and maybe one night it will click that he needs to be in his bed... or he won't mind as much, or whatever. I feel for you - that would definitely be hard to be dealing with right now!! :hugs:


----------



## morri

I think independent of parenting choice he may have been clingy too . Don't worry as I have read it is a long term investment rather than something hat oays up in a short time.


----------



## charlie15

Daddies i love your nursery and big :hugs: I really take my hat off to those mums with 2 with a small age gap, I'm sure it's not always going to be easy but equally I'm sure your son will adapt to life with a little one around and then he won't remember a time without them. I agree with Morri though I think sometimes it's the child's personality that makes them less independent and parenting style makes very little difference. 

I have a friend who had 2 children and they were bought up in a very similar way to how you have described, the 1st one has always been very independent, the 2nd was very clingy until he was about 2, then he was fine. They are now very confident, independent, lovely, happy 11 and 8 yr olds :) You'll get there in then end, even if it will be tough to start with, I'm sure you'll find a way.


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies. My husband thinks its his personality as well since even in hospital he wouldn't sleep in their bed only with me. I remember the doctor coming in and saying how comfortable he was with me but "you're not going to want him to get use to you holding him all the time" so I'd put him down till doctor left room then is just go pick him back up. Pretty sure first 6 months of his life he never cried longer than a minute. My husband thinks maybe new baby will be "better" at being alone. I don't mind him really I mean sometimes I'd like to be alone in bathroom or in bed but I just keep thinking how will I ever hold two clingy crying babies! That's why I feel guilty if I wasn't pregnant I could just let my son be how he is. I wouldn't change getting pregnant tho. It wasn't planned but it wasn't prevented either I didn't think I could get pregnant on my own so it was a shock it happened but I know it's for a reason. I guess we'll just wait and see! But for sure no more babies for LONG time!!

And Dominic is very good out and about, if children are involved at play group ect he acts like he doesn't even know me and he's so sweet and gentle to other children and SOME people but if we are at home totally different story


----------



## daddiesgift

But I do have some pregnancy questions without starting a debate :) how do you ladies feel about drinking coffee while pregnant? I've been wanting some soo bad and I know they say one cup is fine a day but I still worry. My husband asked why that is and I said caffeine and he mentioned I eat lots of chocolate and tea so what's the difference? 

Also we live in a small town tiny hospital ect closest big city is one to one and half hours away. Everyone always says how horrible it is here and my doctor tho I just think he's quite. I guess lots of guys my hubby works with said we need to go to Tuscon to have baby but that's 1.5 hours away! Would you do it or just stay local?


----------



## Cridge

I don't drink coffee but I'll have a caffeinated soda about once every 2-3 weeks. I feel guilty every time I do, but sometimes it just hits the spot. Many times, if I feel I just neeeed a soda (which I never felt pre-pregnancy), I'll try to have a ginger ale or caffeine free pepsi, which still has the sugar but not the caffeine. It usually does the trick.

I would probably stay local if it were me. I'd rather not stress about the 1.5 hour drive and even if you don't get the nicest doctors around, baby will come, you go home, and you won't have to worry about it again.


----------



## Mrs.326

I have a cup of coffee every morning. Granted, it's a small cup (about 8oz), but I don't think I could wake up long enough to get started without it. My best friend is very open to me about the fact that she would "never in a million years do that to her baby", but guess what - the doctor says it's okay and it's definitely not affecting his growth so I'm okay with it. And I agree with your husband, if you're already drinking tea it's not much different. I also like to drink Chai tea lattes which have 1/3 the caffeine of a normal cup of coffee. 

As for the hospital... I would say 1.5 hours is a long way to drive when you're in labor... However... there is a hospital in my hometown that is horrible! Everyone knows it and everyone talks about it, and you could not pay me to have my baby there. If it's that kind of situation, then I would say a 1.5 hour drive is worth the peace of mind.


----------



## ashleywalton

I, too, drink a cup of coffee a day. A lotof people I know have or do while pregnant and all is fine. I have to drive about 50 minutes to my hospital when I go into labor. Since I have to drive farther than most people do I have a different set of guidelines to follow usually. I have to go once my contractions are 10 minutes apart for an hour rather than the usual 5 minutes apart.


----------



## cookielucylou

We co-sleep with our 22month old and have been transitioning to putting him in his own bed for the past week as I felt we were all ready for it. Personally I dont think I would have done it earlier as I still felt he was too young and as we have waited until a point where its what we all want it has gone pretty smoothly. He has gone until 7am one night and others he either comes through to us between midnight-3am as he does still breast feed through the night.
As for coffee I've never been much of a hot drink drinker but will have a cup if I fancy one.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I don't drink coffee I just don't like the taste BUT, I can't function without 1 - 3 diet pepsis a day. Literally, I am a zombie until that first sip :haha: 

As for your little man - just keep persisting with his own room, he'll get the point eventually. He's been with you all this time and it is something I would personally get done before your other little man arrives, otherwise Dominic will feel he's being pushed into his own room because there's a new baby around. I feel for you I really do. :hugs:


----------



## morri

I don't drink coffee because I don't like i. I havent got any black tea either bt I was never mad about it anyway. I don't drink my juice/energy drink (monster chaos) cans anymore, and I don't drink any coke either. I have lipton ice tea sparklin sometimes but it says it only has black tea extract in there but no caffeine(and it is last on the ingriedients list too) so thats it :)


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Dg-keep persisting he'll get to where he is ready for the next step and independence, as frustrating as it is for you in the meantime.


So I have bad news/good news as a result of my appointment today. My doc pulled me from working as of today :( she was a little concerned based on what took place last week and the last few days I've been feeling really gross, in the last two weeks I've only gained 1lb to so they're going to keep an eye on that I'm gaining weight on track at this point. Baby looks all good at this point though, he's moving around good. He has turned breech but they said we won't worry about it until 34 weeks. 
I'm not on "bed rest" but I've been told to take it easy physically and if I experience any "uterus discomfort" (cramps/bh etc) I need to stop doing what I'm doing immediately and if it keeps up call them of the hospital if after hours. 
So for now it's just more "wait and see" in general, which I think I'm getting pretty good at haha.

So that kinda sucks I'm off work 6weeks earlier than I planned to be but what can I do right? Gotta do what I can for little bean!


----------



## charlie15

I drink tea but a lot less than before and i have the occasional coffee when i feel like it. I did use to drink a LOT of tea and coffee before i was pregnant and both very strong so felt i had to reduce it, but i have never cut it out totally, all in moderation i think!

Coming from London where I have so many hospitals around me i have no idea of the concept of an hour and a half drive to a main hospital is a bit alien to me. Have you visited your local hospital?? I would say if you are happy with it then stay local, people have all sorts of opinions on hospitals based on all kinds of experiences. It also depends on why they say it is so bad, Have you met anyone who has delivered there?


----------



## morri

My hospital is about half an hour by bus , and 10 minutes by car (depending on trafffic bviously)


----------



## daddiesgift

Lilbeanhoping- will you be paid anyways from your job? I know some places can start maternity leave early or with doctors note can get some sort of sick leave. I would just take it easy as you can tho. Im sure its a stress if you need the money tho. Sorry :hugs: 

Thanks everyone we've decided to keep trying with my son but not to let him get so worked up where he wont go back to sleep for hours. I feel bad for my husband since he has to get up so early for work and he spends most the night listening to my son freak out. So if he wakes in the night we will just bring him with us if he wont lay back down in his bed. I also told him that since my son doesnt like him to comfort him if both babies wake at same time that he will just have to deal with the newborn while I deal with Dominic. Its going to be hard tho since I wanted to pump every time newborn woke up since I plan to formula feed and pump and I know last time I dried up quickly when I would skip pumping. I guess we still have two months to hope things get better! 

The hospital situation is so so, most say it sucks others say it wasnt so bad. Majority of everyone says my doctor is horrible but like I said I havent really noticed him to be HORRIBLE. When we have our car they do labor and delivery tours on Sundays so I will go and check it out and see for myself. I guess since Ive already had a baby recently and his birth experience was well different I think anyone at this point could deliver me as long as I get an epidural and baby gets here safe, I dont need any fancy thrills. 

Speaking of our car, turns out getting it shipped here would take 7-10 days and going this long with out a car that feels like a whole other month to go. So if my husbands leave is approved from work we will be flying out to San Diego to pick up our car on Monday and driving it back here then. Lucky for us tho we will get to go to Sea World like we orginally wanted! We dont have a lot of money right now but thankfully once a year military can get into some amusement parks for free so we will take advantage of that. Im sure my son will love it. Plus its a tad cheaper to just go fly and get it then have it shipped here. Ugh this whole ordeal!!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I'm still working out the getting paid situation, i wasnt expecting to be told I couldn't work when I went into my appointment today.

I do have just over 3 weeks sick time banked so I have asked my work if I can use that, should hear tomorrow if that's ok, which it should be I won't be using any of it for over a year anyway!
Then after that I plan to apply for medical employment insurance. It's a thing we have through the government here where if you have worked a certain amount prior to needing it you can be eligiable and then you get paid a portion of what you were making. It isn't great money but something is better than nothing.
If all that works out I won't start my actual maternity leave until just before my actual due date and then I won't lose out on any months at the end of it when I actually have baby here. Here we get 1 year paid maternity leave. 

Money is stressful but at the same time gotta do what I gotta do for bean and we'll make it work so I'm not going to let myself stress out about it if I can help it.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i have been in the worse pain today. my cramps hurt so much i was in tears earlier and my ribs are so sore and inflamed :( i feel like i'm never going to make it girls!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Well gals, maybe tonight or tomorrow!! More later if there is more....


----------



## daddiesgift

Wishful- do you think they are contractions??

Wtb- ekk how exciting!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you and the girls!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey ladies...

I drink a cup of either coffee or tea every morning and I don't think it's a big deal! There's no evidence that less than 200mg a day has any impact at all. 

Wishful, I have been SUPER uncomfortable today too! Feels like he is out of space and the movements are actually sore and painful now! I swear I could almost see his foot sticking out my side today, and my skin feels so tight and stretched. 6 weeks!?! Really!?

Wtb - keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

the cramps/stabbing pain is only on the right side, so i dont think contractions. his bum comes out my right side because he has no room already. my dr said the muscles around my ribs are really bad i might have fractured ribs soon.. which then i will need a c-section because i wont be able to push well.

WTB!!! omg i cant wait to hear from you!!1 good luck! cant wait to see pictures of your sweeties!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

wishful-I am sorry about the pain you are having. I am right there with you. Almost every day I wonder how I'm going to make it...but we will! :)

WTB-OMG! Keep us updated!! 

My appt is tomorrow morning and I'm anxious...I don't even know why. Always exciting to hear that heartbeat I guess! :)


----------



## gaiagirl

I get pain mostly on the right too. It radiates from my pelvis up my hip and right side. I think it's ligament pain...comes and goes in episodes of stabbing pain! No fun....


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Snuck in a Terb shot, may be off the hook tonight. Ugh so unpredictable.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah, I have a coffee a day, depending on the type it's 80-150mgs of caffeine (don't go for crazy big star bucks ones). and that still leaves room for a tea.


----------



## booflebump

Hope those babies stick in there wtb! xxx


----------



## morri

wow lilbean even if you are off on doctors note you don't get paid? don't you get paid sick leave or something like this ? It would be a shame to pay your leave for having to go off work earlier.
on comfortableness. ATM I am sitting on the couch with the laptop but I cant sit too long otherwise my butt gets sore and then I sit forward with the laptop on the couch table :lol: cant do that too well either as bump gets in the way :haha:


----------



## SarahDiener

Haha morri I have the same problem. If I sit away from my desk my shoulders hurt from stretching too far, and if I sit closer my bump hurts against the desk...:shrug: what am I supposed to do! lol


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Well we are still here. I'm down to about 7 contractions per hour on both terbutaline and procardia, but the contractions I'm having are becoming more intense (short but oooowie). I'm still opting for pills over injections as the injections slow the contractions faster but the pills last longer (with same heartrate increase for both). 

I still think our time is limited but I hope we don't keep false alarming too much.


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful - sorry to hear about the pain your experiencing :( Hopefully it doesn't get as bad as fractured ribs!! 

WTB - hoping for the best for you all! I'm sure you must be super anxious at this point. Keep us posted on how things continue to go!


----------



## Cridge

wishful - sorry about the pain! A couple days ago Little Ninja flipped and was facing out (instead of towards my back, which he usually is). It felt like he had suddenly gained 3 pounds and I had appendages sticking out in every direction. It was very painful and uncomfortable and I was almost in tears wondering how I'm going to make it 7 more weeks. But he only stayed in that position for a day and now he's back to facing my back, which is MUCH more comfortable. So hopefully your little guy will switch positions to something more tolerable. :hugs:

WTB - Oh my goodness! You're going to have 3 little babies soon!! I hope the false alarms stop - I honestly don't know how you're staying sane. :winkwink:

I had a doc appointment today and as I expected, my doctor ordered an u/s on my leg to check for blood clots. Everything was good, so I think the pain I'm having is just from the pressure on my foot/arch from being so heavy and swollen. There's not a whole lot that can be done. DH has put me on bed rest and gets upset when he sees I'm not actually laying down all day. I have things to do!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge, while I'm sorry to hear you're still experiencing pain, I am so happy to hear it's nothing serious like a blood clot! One less thing to worry about :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks cridge. he has been under my ribs since like 25 weeks. what my dr is concerned about is he is so high up he kind of seems caught and might not be able to move. he seems long.. but i try and do these exercises to encourage him!!


----------



## booflebump

My wee man sticks his bum up so high he practically touches my boobs - it feels like his bum is actually coming up and over the top of my ribs, very odd and uncomfortable

WTB - thinking of you - if the babies come, they come, it sounds like they are all v good weights and will be incredibly well looked after xxx


----------



## Coleey

Sorry about the pain Wishful :hugs: Hopefully your little man will change position.

Glad everything is okay Cridge, sorry you're still in pain :hugs: Sounds like your hubby is taking care of you, though :)

You're doing amazingly WTB :) Hopefully they'll keep cooking for a little bit longer xx


----------



## morri

Boofs my girl does the same especially when I am sitting straight up or lean forward. Like who cares for ribs if I can just go beyond them :haha:. I dont know whether thats head or buttocks though . Atm I can't even feel my bottom rib on my right hand side as this is totally covered up :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

This baby moves SOO differently than my son did so its all so new. Sometimes it makes me ill and think its creepy!! I swear he's trying to claw his way out!! I'll see what I'm assuming is his hand out and then it scraps up and down up and down till it hurts! Then he will just stick things out and push so hard, if you put your hand there he will just keep rubbing whatever he's sticking out! I also get the kicks so high my breasts randomly jiggle :haha: I haven't been wearing bras lately, a big no no I know bit they are so sore, so maybe he's tired of my boobs resting on him :haha: either way I think he's trying to break out! I really have a feeling he will be an early baby. I have contractions every day some days are painful and I just have a feeling he's big!! Hopefully I didn't just jinks myself!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow so much to catch up on! 

Wtf, wow not long now. How exciting! So glad they are all good weights. Hope you aren't too uncomfortable. 

Wishful, sorry to hear your ribs are hurting. It sounds horrible :( Fx baby moves for you soon and that you don't need a c section, unless you want one ;) 

Daddies, although the car isn't going to be with you as soon as you'd hoped, the trip sounds fun! Are there any other theme parks you could visit to make the most of the freebie offer? I still can't get over the fact that the army expect you to organise and pay for all this upfront and may not reimburse you. I would be shocked if any employer did this but with such a risky job you would expect their care to be above and beyond. 

Re your son, I agree that it's probably more his personality than the co-sleeping etc. My son has never slept well with us thankfully but is still incredibly clingy. We didn't do cry it out and he hardly cried as was breastfed up until May so whenever he got upset he just had a snuggle and feed. My sister has currently the same issue as you. Her son is 1 next month and she never gets a break from him. He co sleeps etc. She really doesn't believe in crying it out as has done a lot of research into it so she just thinks it's what he needs. With our son we're just trying to get him used to being comforted by his dad instead of me all the time. I think the baby will be more dependant on me than Harry so I need him to get used to my dh at night etc. 

Re coffee, I don't like the stuff but have no problem drinking tea, coke and chocolate. Everything in moderation :) 

Umm... What else was I going to say?... 

Oh yes Lilbean, hope the sick leave, money gets sorted. At least you know the baby is being well looked after. 

Cridge, I was badly swollen last time and was in a lot of pain from it so I know it's not much fun :hugs: I didn't get the pains your describing but I have been getting pains this time due to wearing flip flops. 

:hi: to everyone else x


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hahhaha!!! F&C, I think you meant me? :rofl: 

Though sometimes my bfp does seem more like wtf than wtb (want to buy). Sorry that was just too funny. :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Opps!!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

Hahah :) wtf!!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks F&C this whole move has been rotten! The military of course bought our plane tickets back to America, shipped our car here and our household stuff. Then they use a special formula to calculate how much travel pay you get which is never enough to cover every thing but it helps problem is we left July 13 and STILL don't have that travel pay which would be ok since we used our savings but then we got royally screwed and all off August, sept and October 1st my husbands checks have been less than half of what he usually makes cause they messed stuff up. So a month we've gotten $1000 and just our bills alone a month are $1200! So that took savings to make up difference then to ship car here would be $400 out of that $1000 a month! So I'm pissed we haven't gotten what he is entitled too! He went back to finance FOURTH time yesterday and in true Army Finance style they lost some of his paperwork!! So he had to resubmit everything and guess what? Another 4-6 WEEK wait! They said they would try to expedite it and HOPEFULLY October 15th check will be correct. My husband asked why didn't they tell him this when he came in before or try to contact him of course they said they sent him emails which they didn't then they said they told his job and his superior made some calls and of course that's a lie too! I swear we better get just a normal paycheck soon or I'm going to FREAK!! 

California has tons of amusement parks but since the whole money situation we can't really go anywhere we are even going to drive straight back 8 hours to save hotel $. A few parks allow free admission once a year for military members so we are going to use our free tickets at Sea World so that's nice it's free! Hopefully my son will like it :) 

We've pretty much decided to keep trying my son in his room but not letting him get so worked up he cries the rest of the night. So pretty much half the night he's in his room till he wakes up screaming then he comes in with us. I guess I can just hope that new baby doesn't want to sleep in bed with us! Or we need a bigger bed lol. Maybe all the changes of moving, going to "regular" milk and not getting his bottle as much is too much to add sleeping alone. He really acts terrified in his room! Ugh babies :winkwink:

Speaking of coffee I'm going to go make a cup :) my throat is sore, bad head ache and just sleepy maybe a cup will help!


----------



## daddiesgift

Whoa ^ didn't realize I typed so much! Get me bitching and I can't stop :rofl:


----------



## morri

Oh daddiesgift, that does sound horrible , otherwise we form a mob and go to that finance department of yours :haha:


----------



## Coleey

Oh Daddies :hugs: I hope his pay is sorted soon :hugs:

It could be the moving that's unsettled him so much as that's a big change. With the sleeping thing, I had the same problem with my little man. We bed shared for so long as it was just easier with breastfeeding, he hated his crib and wanted to sleep cuddled up in our bed. We bought him a big boy bed and I'd take him into our bed when he woke up. I also leave our bedroom door open so he can just come in. It took a little while, but he started sleeping in his own bed longer and now comes into bed with me around 6ish in the morning for a cuddle, he sleeps for a few more hours too. :) Little boys are such cuddly and sensitive little things, bless them xx


----------



## jadeybabe88

hey all im new to this site and im due the 10th a boy :) x


----------



## daddiesgift

Hi Jadey!

Morri if I didn't think my husband would get I'm trouble I would've already went up there and raised hell :) I'm not allowed to go to these types of things. 

Boys sure are sweeter than I thought. There is no doubt my son is a mommys boy!


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Jadey. 

Daddies, you are not bitching at all. I would be at my wits end. We don't really have savings so we'd be screwed.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and my son wakes at 6am and comes in to our bed to steal our phones then he wants to get up. I would love for him to sleep another 2 hrs! Very jealous ;-)


----------



## booflebump

Morning lovelies - how are we all today?

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Boofle. Not too bad here although had a poorly son the last few days so did A LOT of washing!! Trying to get sorted now and have made a list for my hospital bag. Has anyone else started doing this?


----------



## booflebump

I've got some hospital bag bits and pieces, just to have on standby so if we do have to transfer in my husband doesn't have to run about trying to find clean pants for me :rofl:

Hope your wee one is feeling better

xxx


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning ladies,
Sorry to hear your son has been unwell F&C.
It's payday on Friday so I'm going to buy things for my hospital bag so at least I can tick that off our list.
I still feel so unprepared, we are having a new bathroom fitted and having the nursery decorated in 2 weeks time. I was saying to my OH what if I go into labour while we are staying at our friends while all the work is being done??? I'll have to keep my legs crossed!
Has anyone had a pregnancy massage? I had my first one on Saturday and loved it, an hour of pure bliss. I'm definitely going to have another one before I give birth!


----------



## Fish&Chips

No but my husband has just surprised me with a voucher for one! He got a voucher from work that he could spend on anything and he chose to get me a massage! Bless that man.


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow, you lucky lady!!!


----------



## booflebump

Oh what a sweetheart!

I had one last week which was lovely - might treat myself to a mani/pedi before bubs comes too xxx


----------



## SarahDiener

I wanted to do one, but I can't find anywhere online that specialises in them in my town :(


----------



## morri

I am good so far, I had an gyn appt today and everything is lookng good :). My Iron levels are up again (thanks to the iron tablets), I only put on 1 kg in the last 4 weeks, my cervix is looking nice and tightly closed, and the measures of her look fine too :). Afterwards I was at the Hospital to register myself there and got an appt for the birth plan talk.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies!

Daddies - I cannot believe how ridiculous that situation is. I would have lost my mind, and probably already gone down there to raise hell lol. I feel for you, that is SO stressful. It will get sorted out, but in the meantime...you're doing an excellent job of holding it together! B$itch away, it's warranted!

F&C that's so sweet of him. I've had a few massages so far and still have some $ left to claim for extended health so I'll get a couple more in the next 6 weeks :)

It's my LAST week of work! Last Monday for over a year that I will be getting up and starting a work week. Wow. I am so glad.

Feeling achey and more ligament pain today...and I have a weird thing goin on. I am pretty sure I have a yeast infection under my breasts. I have never had a vaginal yeast infection but I have had issues with ones on my skin. It's so miserable and uncomfortable! Anyone dealt with this?!?!?


----------



## Mrs.326

Hi Ladies!! Hope everyone had a nice weekend :)

Regarding prenatal massage, how did they do it? Did you lay on your side? I have horrible hip pain (to the point I am now limping instead of waddling), so I'd really love to get one!

On another note.. we did our re-do 3D session this weekend and finally got some decent shots! YAY!!! Here are some of the pictures of his sweet little face :)

(p.s. sorry for the repost. I'm subscribed to all November threads and I'm sure most of you are on multiple ones as well, so if you're seeing this for the 2nd or 3rd time, I apologize, but he's just too cute not to share!)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/D093AF59-CB52-4F3D-B3EA-A1DB3435FA4E-6985-000005D0FBA67DEC_zps70bf824e.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/6B42F8CB-6AD6-4738-B5A0-C0EA0676EE12-6985-000005D0FE299977_zps446c52ce.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/A0CB6164-2295-4798-AD00-3877F64F17A9-6985-000005D0FFFF72EE_zps64332eb7.jpg

And this one is just funny.... looks like he's doing the dance to "Thriller" in the womb :haha:
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/71943247-BDDF-4382-8A21-23C3E8555C93-6985-000005D100F59F4D_zpsb76c64a5.jpg

And to top off an already great weekend after seeing his sweet face, DH bought me my dream car!!!! :wohoo: I got a 2012 Toyota Highlander and I _LOVE_ it :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Exciting 326, my friends have one and love it! We are making do with our little Yaris with one baby but if we have another will need to up-size for sure!


----------



## Blondiejay

Gaigirl, lucky you for finishing work. I;d love this to be my last Monday for a while! Just another 6 weeks to go for me.

Mrs.326, What great pics, love the Thriller dance!

I'm off for my 31 week doctors appointment, we will get to hear the babies heartbeat again. I will never tire of hearing that sound!


----------



## Cridge

Mrs - great pics!! Love the thriller dance - hilarious!! :haha:

I've thought about prenatal massage as well, but like Mrs., my hips hurt so bad I'm not sure I could get comfortable enough to enjoy it...??


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge - I might bite the bullet and give the massage a try... I've got to do something! If I do, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Blondiejay

It was a full body massage I had. She had me half laying on my back on her fold up bed for my front and then for my back and shoulders I was sat on a normal chair with my head resting on my arms on the bed. Does that make sense?


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful pics of your baby Mrs! congrats on your car too!


----------



## morri

well at todays CTG I had the pleasure of listening to the hb (and kicks) for about twenty minutes :haha: those 140 bpm really sound fast . :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

for my massage they had a table with a circle cut out so i got to be on my belly for the first time in MONTHS. i am a belly sleeper so this made my day. i did not want to get up. here is a pic of the table i had: https://image.made-in-china.com/4f0...atal-Massage-Table-PW-002-portable-Wooden.jpg

i feel asleep by the end


----------



## morri

Oh I didnt know they have tables with that big a hole. I only know the ones for the face only :haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

I would love to lie on my belly, I'm a belly sleeper too and have missed it loads!

Morri, we got to hear our little ones heartbeat at the doctors today too, 135bpm. Love it!


----------



## morri

It was funny, you know for the CTG you have the electrodes on your belly and at one point she gave a mighty kick to it :haha: like saying, take this stupid thing off. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

Blondiejay said:


> It was a full body massage I had. She had me half laying on my back on her fold up bed for my front and then for my back and shoulders I was sat on a normal chair with my head resting on my arms on the bed. Does that make sense?

I think so. I'd be happy in any position honestly as long as I'm not laying on my hips!



wishfulmom2b said:


> for my massage they had a table with a circle cut out so i got to be on my belly for the first time in MONTHS. i am a belly sleeper so this made my day. i did not want to get up. here is a pic of the table i had: https://image.made-in-china.com/4f0...atal-Massage-Table-PW-002-portable-Wooden.jpg
> 
> i feel asleep by the end

Oh my gosh, this is Ah-Maze-Ing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope I get one of these!!!!


----------



## Cridge

loving the boob holes on that table! hahaha! :haha: How nice though - I want one of those in my room!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

haha i have small boobs so it was hilarious. she was like umm yeah i guess you dont need those. i actually put a blanket over the holes to be more comfy... ahh to be a small b cup even when pregnant LOL


----------



## Mrs.326

K! I did it! I just booked my first prenatal massage for next Monday! I CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## Blondiejay

Mrs.326 said:


> K! I did it! I just booked my first prenatal massage for next Monday! I CANNOT WAIT!

You'll love it!


----------



## babyfeva

I want to get a massage now. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Okay - so maybe I went a little overboard...... I have one booked for next week, and I went ahead and booked another one for this Wednesday b/c I just couldn't wait until Monday... but I plan on keeping both appointments :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

not overboard at all! if i could afford it i would go again too... i keep checking groupon.com. that's where i found my first one for half off!


----------



## Mrs.326

Well here's a fun story... I might have to cancel my appointment tomorrow due to freezer burn???!!! Last night when I got home from work I went straight to bed on DH's orders. He brought me an ice pack and the remote and I happily laid on the ice pack until my back was numb. When I finally had to get up, it felt like the ice pack was stuck to my skin, but it wasn't... it was my skin that was hard and freezing cold! I don't know what happened, but the ice pack literally burned my skin!! (I thought my t-shirt was covering it, but I guess not). Anyway - I now have a huge burn spot on my lower back. Say Wha?? I've never had this happen before. I may just keep the appointment and have the therapist work around it, but it's right on the spot I am in the most pain... :shrug:


----------



## SarahDiener

Woah! that's crazy! Maybe it'll feel a bit better by the appointment??


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I'm sorry to giggle slightly at your misery, Mrs, but I truly hope you heal quickly. I've never had freezer burn, but I have managed to burn myself with a heating pad just before a massage.


----------



## Blondiejay

Ouch!! Hopefully it will go down in time for your massage.


----------



## Cridge

Ouch!! That sounds awful Mrs! And a bit icky too. :haha: I hope it heals fast!!!

Good to see you hanging around WTB! Just past 31 weeks!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.326

WTBmyBFP said:


> I'm sorry to giggle slightly at your misery, Mrs, but I truly hope you heal quickly.

No offense taken here! :) You have to laugh at it... how ridiculous to get burned by an ice pack?! :haha:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Ouch Mrs that sounds painful! 
Wish I could get a massage right now! That'd feel amazing!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Talking of ridiculous I think my brain has officially gone now. I called my friend Sarah and her husband answered and instead of saying "hi Dave, it's Ann", I said "hi Sarah, it's Dave".. ehhh???! I then couldn't talk from laughing so much so they had no idea who I was for ages.. just some crazy lady calling and laughing at themselves!

Hope your back is ok Mrs and that you get to enjoy your lovely massage! x


----------



## Mrs.326

Fish&Chips said:


> Talking of ridiculous I think my brain has officially gone now. I called my friend Sarah and her husband answered and instead of saying "hi Dave, it's Ann", I said "hi Sarah, it's Dave".. ehhh???! I then couldn't talk from laughing so much so they had no idea who I was for ages.. just some crazy lady calling and laughing at themselves!

:rofl: Seriuosly made me laugh out loud :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so my appointment went okay today. i only gained 1 pound in three weeks so it seems as though i went through a big gain before and will now even out a bit.

she wanted me to get a scan at 36 weeks but the front desk ladies messed up and gave me 37 weeks.. should i mention it or just accept it?


----------



## gaiagirl

I would just leave it, as long as they know at the scan that you're 37 weeks!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ok!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs. You poor thing.


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope you ladies are well!! We've had quite the last two days but we are home now WITH our car whoooo hoooo! Tomorrow is my ob appointment, nothing special will happen I'm sure. Then Sunday hopefully getting a tour of labor and delivery


----------



## Cridge

daddiesgift - I'm so glad you have your car!! I can't imagine living without it like you did for so long!

I also booked my tour of the hospital... but had to do it on a Saturday so dh could go and the soonest I could schedule to go in is when I'm 37 weeks. Haha! Hopefully this little guy doesn't decide to come before then! Although I'm sure I could figure out where to go, I'd really like my son to see where we'll be, etc.


----------



## morri

Great to hear you have got your car finally daddies gift. Hope the bureaucrats of your oh's miltiary branch sort out the money issues soon too and then you are all set :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whoop whoop to having a car Daddies!!


----------



## babyfeva

Yay for your car daddies!


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaaay Daddies for FINALLY getting your car back! :) BEt that makes things a lot easier


----------



## wishfulmom2b

anyone not having cravings anymore? i realized i havent wanted anything and i am back to wanting plain foods.. which is what happened to me in first tri when i had morning sickness.. hope thats not the case here!! Dh just rang me to ask what i wanted for dinner and i said anything plain without a smell lol.


----------



## Cridge

I never really had cravings but I definitely struggle to get in enough food at this point. Everything sounds gross so I'm back to living off of cereal and yogurt. Ugh.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thats how i feel! went shopping and went down every isle and my Dh said i had a nasty look on my face LOL


----------



## Coleey

Glad you've finally got your car, Daddies! :D

I feel exactly the same. I have no appetite and I haven't felt like eating much at all :shrug: xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Great news Daddies!

I haven't had any cravings at all throughout the whole of my pregnancy. The first few weeks I didn't fancy eating anything at all and didn't have an appetite.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I now constantly want to eat chocolate!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've gone back to craving jacket potatoes and cheese ... same as in first tri. I went through two weeks of non stop eating (was hungry constantly) and then this week it's like food isn't important


----------



## babyfeva

I never had any cravings during this whole time but I'm noticing i'm eating way too many sweets lately. I really hope I lose my appetite soon so I can stop gaining weight. The rate i'm going I'm going to easily gain 40 pounds by the time my baby is here!


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies! 

I don't have constant cravings they come and go by the day! Yesterday was jalapeño poppers and cheese! Today I feel really ill so eating in general is not so great :nope: 

My ob appt this morning went well, I was we'll within the ranges for my glucose test and doctor said since my contractions last most the hour it's Braxton hicks. Weight gain is good tho I'm getting a little worried! So far 26 pounds with my son was 39 pounds and I'm really not trying to do that again! He told me to invest in Prilosec since I'm eating tums all day long and it's really giving me sour stomach. Depending on labor and delivery tour Sunday I'm pretty sure ill be staying here in town I know people say no but I really don't have a bad feeling about it and my doctor seems normal to me. 

When you ladies packing your bags? Car seat is already in car but we've yet to decide how to set both of them up, we need a bigger car. I don't like the idea of either babies sitting right next to door


----------



## Cridge

I'll probably start packing my bag around 36 weeks. It's on my to-do list though! 

I don't have my car seat yet... I'm waiting until after my shower next week to see if I get any more gift cards that I can use towards it. I'm definitely feeling anxious to get things done, more so because it's getting really hard to get out and about and I don't want to be doing any more shopping past 35/36 weeks. I'm going to start hibernating come October. :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

I've been having to make myself eat and trying to make myself eat healthy which is not easy. I have my bag and the baby's bag packed. I had my 2nd at 36 weeks and had nothing ready so I did it ahead of time this time. I, too, need to get the car seat ready in the car, but I am not sure how that is going to work. I will not be able to fit 3 car seats in my car so I have to put my oldest in the front so I've been waiting on that until the baby arrives. My husband can do that in the parking lot as far as I'm concerned. Really wish I could get a new car by then but it is highly unlikely. I'm actually even thinking a van just to be convenient for now...I can't believe I'm saying that! Lol...


----------



## gaiagirl

I haven't really had many cravings all pregnancy, but the little ones I have had continue! I'm still hungry all the time, maybe because he has always been so low and my stomach still has space to expand!? I ate a huge snack at like 10pm the other night because my dinner and dessert just weren't enough! 

I did have a crazy nightmare though so not sure late night snacks are a good plan...

I am planning a home birth but will pack a back up bag probably around 37 weeks. Will probably put the car seat in around 38 weeks...

I have SO much on my to do list I cannot wait to get started next week when I'm done work! Prepping all my cloth diapers, sorting out the change tables, washing and organizing baby clothes, freezing meals...and much much more!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

still havent packed my bags... oops! i should get on that i guess. car seat was ordered this week so just waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## daddiesgift

I need to freeze meals too, a few for my son too I could live off sandwiches but he can't! Plus my husband can't even cook macaroni so he may starve to death if I don't have things prepped. I REALLY need to find what we will do with my son when I go in labor I haven't made any close friends here yet and our family lives too far away. I'd ask my mom to come but as much as I love her it might be more stressful with her here. Daddy doesn't have to stay in hospital with me after birth but is like him there during!


----------



## Cridge

Oh daddiesgift - how stressful! Luckily, I have a place for my son, but my dh will be like yours - he'll just come home after the birth while I'm at the hospital. 

I had big plans to make a bunch of freezer meals, but with my leg in pain as it is, I can't stand in the kitchen for more than 10 minutes or so. We've been eating out a LOT. :nope: Dh says he'll make a bunch of meals (he doesn't mind cooking), but I don't know when he's going to find time to do that. I'm seriously thinking of hiring my sister to make a bunch of meals for me!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

All of our carseats are still in boxes stacked in our entry way. We got the van about three months ago, but I think it will take until my dad comes before the seats get properly installed. 

I'm a little worried about the house because DH about has a melt down any time he has to sort through anything. I think that will have to wait for my dad as well. My biggest concern with how well we are doing is if I can carry the girls until 34 weeks then they will only be in the NICU (typically) for a couple days after I'm released. It may sound horrible of me to say it, but just a week or two to heal would be fabulous so I can actually care for these gals!

As far as cravings I'm all about soups and sandwiches, and Yorks. :haha:


----------



## morri

I also noticed when I went shopping, (ok I just had a big plate of chinese fried noodles) but I so didnt feel like shopping for anything that I ended up with a choc bar and a newspaper :haha:


----------



## charlie15

I've had no cravings at all and up until the last few weeks have eaten very healthily, now i just want lots of carbs and not too much fruit or salad. At the mo my thing is a big bowl of salty popcorn every evening!

good to see you're still cooking you girls WTB.

I need to start freezing some food too for the days after...yikes!! bag is all packed but still need to pick up car seat. At least with this been the 1st and not a multiple we can make do with our car for the mo. i often wonder how people with several children or multiples manage with transport, so a van it is!!


----------



## SarahDiener

I've been making soups all week, I have one serving for lunch and then put the rest in the freezer :)


----------



## sharonfruit

I've thrown some things in a bag but its not finished, I've still got things to buy... Re car seats we have ours but i dont think were putting it in the car til it's time to go to the hospital.

Re freezing food, I need to buy freezer containers then ill make some soups and some lasagnes xoxo


----------



## bbygurl719

just popping in to say hi n see how u all r doing. as for me im doing good just tired all the time and my feet hurt.. this saturday im getting y 3d 4d ultrasound im so excited and can not wait!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Wtbmybfp: I don't blame you for feeling that way at all! I can't imagine how sad it will be to leave them there ar hospital but how over whelming to bring all three home! I'm sure just like with any amount of infants you adapt QUICKLY :) 

I'm really thinking this is it for me! My body is breaking down over here I can't imagine having another baby but people remind me that I have been pregnant two years in a row so that can't be helping. If I could go today and have baby I would, just ready to get this over with and get into a routine! Mr. Dominic is STILL not sleeping all night in his crib but we keep trying! 

I really need night lights! For both babies rooms that's about all I need to buy! I don't wanna pack my bag too early cause then I feel time will drag on. Plus I need to go to tour of hospital Sunday to see what all they provide since I had Domi in a German hospital. Every time they took him out of room they took of my clothes and put him in theirs :haha:


----------



## Cridge

WTB - remember, I'm "only" giving you until 32w5d. :winkwink: Glad to hear things are going so well though!

So ladies, how are you managing your nights? Mine have become beyond miserable. I'm starting to feel claustrophobic in my own body. I've decided to will my body into evacuating Little Ninja on Oct. 27th - 38 weeks. Wishful thinking, I know, but I decided to go with that mindset instead of what I'm sure will actually happen.... induction at 41 weeks. :wacko:


----------



## morri

I am pretty good, even though the lil miss is trying to escape over the sides again (or this is what it feels likeright in between the pelvis and the ribs.


----------



## ashleywalton

So after I typed that out last night my husband went to clean out my car and was able to get all 3 car seats in the back seat of my car! I thought there was no way! So I am extremely happy about that! :) 

daddiesgift-I so understand...I feel completely miserable. It hurts to do anything and everything. I don't know what I'm going to do once my husband goes back to work on the 1st. I'm ready to hit 37 weeks and have her but who knows....I'm on my 3rd baby in the past 4 years so my body is just not handling this one very well....Hopefully we all get through this and times goes by quickly so that we can have our babies in our arms soon!!


----------



## booflebump

I'm going to start doing some batch cooking next week - lots of chilli, spag bol etc :thumbup:

I've got the stuff for my emergency bag (if needed) but haven't packed it yet

Had a bump shoot today - really good fun and can't wait to see the pics :dance:

xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

Bbygurl - that's so exciting! you'll have to share some of your pictures. Glad things are going well!

Daddiesgift - yay for finally getting your car!!! And I'm in the same boat in thinking this may be it for me! I loved the first 7 months of pregnancy, but now I'm in constant pain! DH has been talking about "baby #2" a lot lately and I keep reminding him that we're not there yet, and we'll talk about it later. LOL! I definitely want another, but I can't imagine jumping right back into it. I've gained way more than I wanted to, and overall the pain is getting to me. 

AFM - I had my massage yesterday. I wish I could have enjoyed it a little more, but they did not have any specialty tables, just a regular table and I had to lay on my side :( I'm really hurting today after that... even though it was just an hour, my hips were screaming! I've given up sleeping on my sides now, too. I sleep sitting up. Ah well... I'll just have to settle for DH's massages :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i think, god willing, i will have another.. but i plan on waiting two years to start trying.. that way they will be like three years apart. my brothers and i are all three years apart and i liked it. we never fought.. looked after one another and we all had good one on one time with our parents... but we'll see who knows!! baby is still killing my ribs and i might be scarred for life due to it :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

DH is talking like he wants #2 pretty soon after this one! He just needs to hold his horses...


----------



## Cridge

Oh Mrs.! That's what I was worried about with a prenatal massage! I'm so sorry it wasn't a better experience for you - it could have been so wonderful! :nope: Dh used to give me amazing massages, but hasn't since I've been pregnant :saywhat:. I also spend a part of my night sitting up in bed. We have one of those "old people" adjustable beds (had to get it after it totally fixed a back ache I was having once), so when dh isn't there, I raise the bed so I can be half sitting up - and it's great. So now I long for him to go out of town so I can have the bed to myself! :haha: Luckily (I think), he'll be out of town for a full 1/3 of October. All I can think about is how nice it'll be to sleep how I want!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I love my close age gaps but we are done now I need a break from being pregnant and to be honest my body, although has coped the best this time around is exhausted and is done for a very long long while if not forever. I've been pregnant for 3 years with only a 5 or 6 month gap between Henry and this baby so, OH has promised to have the snip :) Though .... he does keep bringing into conversation about how he knows we are going to have a fourth pretty soon after this one :dohh: 

Ahh Mrs that sucks :( Was it a normal massage or a pregnancy one? Cause if it was a pregnancy one you would have thought they should have the special tables for us preggos!


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah, Cridge! I am jealous of your bed! I can see why you'd want DH gone :haha: 

Charlie - I honestly wouldn't mind a small age gap, but I just don't think my body is up for it. I need to lose my pregnancy weight, plus some, before getting pregnant again. Maybe if I start out smaller than I was this go round the extra weight won't be so hard on my body. And yes, the massage was supposed to be prenatal. When I booked it they said they have a therapist that specifically works on pregnant women so I figured it would be the full prenatal experience, but nope! Same ol' table. I have another massage booked for Monday but I'm thinking of calling and asking about their tables. If they don't have the specialty tables either I'm going to cancel. While the idea is nice, my hips hurting is not.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh wow! I just realized I moved up to the second to last box on my ticker! Baby's getting big!! :)


----------



## Cridge

you girls with close pregnancies are brave! I don't have that choice, but after #1 came, although I love loved being pregnant, I couldn't handle the thought of being pregnant again until he was 3 years old! I would have taken a pregnancy before (or soon after, for that matter) then, but it seriously scared me to think of having to go through all of that again.

We're not using bc again after this one is born (I'm my own natural bc :haha:) and although I really don't think this pregnancy has fixed my body either, I've had countless people tell me I'm having another one soon after. The thought scares me! I don't think my body could handle it. So I'm in awe of you girls that do it again so quickly!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i love the little milestones. can't believe october is so close!! ahh!!
and MRS i think the daddies are all for babies close because they really have no idea. i mean my DH sees the pain and knows my worries, but you really dont know unless you go through it yourself. thankfully my DH is all for waiting!

and yes, i can't lay on my hips anymore without terrible pain.. and those tables are not soft! so i'd call beforehand.. no sense paying money for discomfort. :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: I had no choice with Henry - we conceived 2-3 weeks after having Stephen ... we didn't listen when the midwife said it was incredibly easy to conceive just after giving birth! But, IF we were going to do it the way we originally wanted then Henry would be being born now and then in two years time we'd have started trying for Phoebe. Everything happens for a reason though - a real strong believer in that :) 

Mrs that's so bad that it's a prenatal massage yet, they don't have the right equipment?! I'd definitely cancel if they haven't got the right bed on Monday - what's the point in going in to relax and then coming out in pain? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.326

You guys are right... no sense in paying if I'm just going to hurt more afterward. It's at a prenatal chiropractic clinic so I'm hoping when I call tomorrow they say "of course we have a specialized bed!" We'll see though :shrug:


----------



## gaiagirl

I've had lots of massages on my side, propped with pillows and it was fine...don't you sleep on your side anyways?

Sometimes after seeing a massage therapist you can actually be quite sore but it's normal because they are working on muscle groups...as opposed to just a relaxation massage. It could also be because the pressure was too much...?

I would just talk to them and let them know, or try another place?


----------



## daddiesgift

Cridge said:


> you girls with close pregnancies are brave! I don't have that choice, but after #1 came, although I love loved being pregnant, I couldn't handle the thought of being pregnant again until he was 3 years old! I would have taken a pregnancy before (or soon after, for that matter) then, but it seriously scared me to think of having to go through all of that again.
> 
> We're not using bc again after this one is born (I'm my own natural bc :haha:) and although I really don't think this pregnancy has fixed my body either, I've had countless people tell me I'm having another one soon after. The thought scares me! I don't think my body could handle it. So I'm in awe of you girls that do it again so quickly!!!

I was on birth control before I even lost virginity because of horrible cramps that bc helped and I just never stopped taking it! I wanted kids just never met anyone I wanted to with so when I got married I stopped taking it and we said if it happens it does, then a year went by and I got worried then we actively tried took clomid ect two years and no baby I really thought I couldn't get prego. My bfp with my son was a shock and during a clomid cycle so I really thought my body wouldn't do it on its own. Obviously we were wrong!! I was shocked when I got this bfp and son was 5 months old! We didn't think it would be right to stop something we tried so hard for but now that I know I can get prego on my own ill be taking bc after this baby!! I wish we could use natural bc but I'm so scared it won't work so ill just go back to the trusty pill! 

Speaking of sleeping my hips also kill me at night! No amount of pillows or space helps. I have bad heart burn all day and sleeping on my right makes it worse?? My stomach is sooooo much bigger this time around, I never had problems seeing before but now my husband points out huge patches of hair I've missed while shaving :haha:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I feel u ladies on the crappy sleep.
I'm exhausted and in bed by 930pm but even though I'm beyond tired I know my sleep will suck. I wake up every 1.5-2hrs to pee and then the rest of the time I am asleep sucks because I can't get comfortable, I'm in pain or I can't breathe properly because feels like he's crushing my lungs and diaphragm.
I know everyone says "get used to it" "it's getting u prepared for being up with baby" etcetc....but honestly at least with a baby I'll feel like I'm getting up to do something useful! And there is a purpose for my lack of sleep!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yeah i'd rather wake up to my son then due to not being able to breath.. not being able to move.. having to pee (and trip over one of the cats lol) and to adjust my 15 pillows :haha:

my good friend had a really hard time conceiving and after two years was told she couldnt get pregnant (they tried everything). she used a surrogate and had twins!!! were totally done, partly because of the cost of twins and of surrogacy.. and she gets pregnant on her own randomly when the twins were a year old. it was SHOCKING to say the least!!!


----------



## morri

I never took any hormonal birth control, because I don't like the idea of artificial hormones, also they end up in the water too etc.


----------



## SarahDiener

Birth control messes with my body. I don't plan to go back on hormones after this baby, I had actually stopped taking them a while earlier, we'd been just using condoms :/


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lilbean people said that to me and it's rubbish. At least when the baby arrives you will fall into deep sleep quickly. I was terribly tired at the end of my last pregnancy and slept so much better after Harry arrived.


----------



## morri

I was using gynefix, for a couple of years(frameless copper IUD) and nfp.


----------



## Blondiejay

Morning ladies,

I think I'd like to try and have a coil fitted rather then take the pill.

Have any of you ladies in the UK read about the whooping cough vaccination now available for pregnant ladies? What are your thoughts?
I've text my midwife to ask her opinion but at the moment I'm all for it.


----------



## booflebump

I've read about it - I'm really not sure. There is no proven efficiacy or trials conducted, which worries me. More babies become poorly from GBS infection each year, but we don't screen routinely in the UK due to cost efficiency and the fact it's a transient infection. However, doctors get paid to vaccinate so I doubt whether the risk really is as large as they are making out. I really don't know - it's a difficult one

35 week bumpy

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIwOTI4LTAxMzEyLmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## sharonfruit

I think I'll get the vaccine if I'm offered it before I give birth :flower: my godson had whooping cough when he was a baby x


----------



## Cridge

great bump boofle! 

I do believe that the lack of sleep during pregnancy prepares you a bit for the lack of sleep after baby is here, but it's SO different. After baby is here you can actually get comfortable and SLEEP. Yes, you have to get up a bunch of times, but then you can go back to your bed, get in a comfy position and sleep...even if it's short-lived. I actually had insomnia really bad after my #1 was born, so I didn't get much sleep then either, but at least I could lay in bed comfortably. Now it's just miserable. Mis.Er.A.Ble. :haha:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I wake up every two hours for meds, but I'm able to get back to sleep. The worst thing now is rolling over. Oh my goodness does it hurt. It's an act of congress!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh I just had the worst sleep! Wide awake at 4 am knowing I have to get up at 6:30...but you know what?! It's my LAST DAY OF TEACHING! So almost nothing could ruin it :):):)

My replacement is shadowing me all day which is nice because the kids will get to meet her and I'll get to fill her in on every detail!

The pertussis vaccine - I don't know why but it isn't a big fuss where I live. I never hear of people with it and no one I know with young babies ever worries about it? I won't be getting it but the baby will when we decide to start vaccines (probably not at 2 months but soon after that).


----------



## charlie15

Yep heard about the whopping cough vaccination plan this morning on the news and at my NCT class. I have my 36 week MW appt a week on Monday so will ask then about it. I think I will go and get it, newborns can get so poorly when ill, especially respiratory problems. Have any of you thought about the flu vaccine? I'm getting mine on Monday, never had one before even though offered one annually due to my work, but now i will do as I've seen heavily pregnant women critically ill and end up in ITU with flu (not common but there's a higher risk at the end of pregnancy).

Thanks for that Cridge....was beginning to think that comfort was never going to come back especially in a bed!! but it will and I've never thought of been able to catch sleep more easily and comfortably once bubs is here.... so something else to look forward to :)


----------



## daddiesgift

I haven't heard about this new vaccination but I'm all for vaccinating! I would be worried tho if no trail runs were ran and this was the first time they are ever using it. Think I'd just have to talk to doctor and see what they think. I always get a tad sick after the flu vaccination I hate needles so I do the nasal spray which I believe is the live virus one, and I don't think you get nasal one when prego :( so not sure what ill do yet. My sons always had his shots on time and never had any sort of reaction so I'm happy for that! 

We woke up at 730am this morning which is late for us! Between crazy dreams, aching hips, and husband stealing the blanket all night sleep wasn't the best!! Today I need to clean house :( go pick up some fabric for some reusable baby wipes I've made that are too cute! And if weather permits stop by the festival in town. Kind of praying they sell funnel cakes naughty I know! :haha:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Oooooooh. Funnel cakes!!!! Eat one for meeeee!!! Hahahahha!


----------



## sharonfruit

I had the flu vaccine last October as I was pregnant then, I guess I should get it again x


----------



## booflebump

I refused the flu vaccine when I was offered it at the start of pregnancy, although it probably wouldn't be quite so bad in third tri. My concern is with the wc vaccine (the one that will be offered to uk women) is that absolutely no testing on pregnant women has been done, so while there is no evidence of a risk....they haven't tested it to create any sort of evidence if you see what I mean? For the UK outbreak of wc as well, they are counting on the fact that women are going to breastfeed and pass on antibodies that way as it could be that very few antibodies pass through the placenta. So unless you are breastfeeding and can guarantee you will pass on antibodies, is it worth the risk? So many questions - no easy answers, every one just has to do what they feel is best.....I'm still undecided xxx


----------



## charlie15

I know it's all about risk and a very individual choice. From what I read i thought they thought that the antibodies passed through the placenta, which surprised me as I know they don't think this happens with the flu vaccine. If it doesn't it does require BF, which I plan on doing.


----------



## Cridge

My doctor still hasn't brought up the wc vaccine and I don't plan on asking her about it. If she brings it up, we'll chat, but I'm still unsure of how I feel about getting it, so I'll just hold off. I definitely vaccine my babes, and would typically get it if I weren't pregnant, but I just worry about taking a vaccine while pregnant. 

I've never gotten the flu vaccine, so I won't get that either unless they "force" me. I have way too many friends and family that have come down with the flu after getting the vaccine, and I've never had it, so I'll pass on that one.


----------



## ashleywalton

I can't wait to be able to sleep on my stomach or back even!! Last night I was up basically every hour just from being uncomfortable. I was having contractions and the pain in my back was horrible. After about 6 hours like that I finally slept for 3...I am definitely going to need a nap today!
My doctor has not talked to me about the vaccines at all, so maybe at the next appt we can talk about it...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

around where i live in the US everyone i know gets the WC vaccine and all the family members who will be around baby do too! i guess its just big here... there have been outbreaks from people who don't get it and sadly infants have died. their lungs just can't handle it :( i got it and felt sick for a few days, but now i have piece of mind. my parents already had it because they work in schools.. and my brothers got it too.

i slept terribly last night.... but thats normal... its rainy here so i think i'm going to nap..

have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## Mrs.326

gaiagirl said:


> I've had lots of massages on my side, propped with pillows and it was fine...don't you sleep on your side anyways?
> 
> Sometimes after seeing a massage therapist you can actually be quite sore but it's normal because they are working on muscle groups...as opposed to just a relaxation massage. It could also be because the pressure was too much...?
> 
> I would just talk to them and let them know, or try another place?

I can't sleep on my sides anymore... it's just too painful. I sleep sitting up, which is akward for sure, but much more comfortable. I have about 4 pillows under my head/back and 2 under my knees. I feel like I'm in a nursing home bed or something, but it works! And it definitely wasn't the pressure of the massage that caused the soreness... she was very light and b/c of an ice pack burn on my lower back/hip area she pretty much avoided taht area all together. I just have "momma hips" now and they're just too wide for their own good! :haha:

As for the vaccines. I got the flu shot a couple of weeks ago. I did have a little cold afterward, but that's it. I'm getting the whooping cough vaccine after the baby is here (while still in the hospital). My doctor said it doesn't cross the placenta so it won't hurt the baby, but they don't carry the shot in their office, so that's why I have to wait. Also, she said 80% of whooping cough cases in infants were passed on to them by family members so she highly recommended anyone who will be spending prolonged periods of time with the baby also get the vaccine.


----------



## daddiesgift

Silly question and I should probably research but how long does the wc vaccine last? If we had to get it as children wouldn't we still be okay? It seemed like as a child I got a million shots so I'm sure wc was in there some where! 

Funny about flu shot I always get it and still end up with the flu during winter! I know a lot of people feel that way, maybe we just don't get it as bad as we would with out it :haha: 

Not sure ill get my funnel cake today :( it's sprinkling outside so we will probably just go tomorrow. 

I'm about to go to the store ALONE! Baby is staying with daddy while I run an errand, the little things a stay at home mom gets that makes wal mart feel like a mini vacation :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

you need boosters of the WC shot... i think my dr said every 5 or 7 years?? and it does not cross the placenta.


----------



## Mrs.326

My doctor said it can last up to 10 years, but it's best to get it after 7 years (which means I am LOONNNGGG overdue for mine!). That's the main reason it's on the rise... people don't know how long vaccines last so there has been a big outbreak of whooping cough in the states becuase of it. Even my friends/family that are teachers are not forced to get the vaccine and the children they teach are all mostly likely overdue as well.


----------



## charlie15

The reason that they are initiating the whooping cough vaccine in the UK to pregnant women is to offer baby some protection against it until they can be vaccinated at 8 weeks. What I have read is that antibodies do cross the placenta so baby is born with some immunity, this is on the dept of health website and NHS website and this was on a midwifery website:

The mother's immune system should respond to the injection by producing whooping cough antibodies, which then cross the placenta into the developing child.
This should provide enough protection until the baby has its first routine vaccine.

Read more: Midwifery Pregnancy jab for whooping cough
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Non-Commercial Share Alike
Follow us: @midwiferyo on Twitter

No idea how accurate this is as I know not all vaccines cross the placenta but some do.

Hope you had a nice Wal Mart Vacations Daddies! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

lol are vaccinations different country to country? lol print i got said it doesnt cross! well if it does i am happy about it.


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> lol are vaccinations different country to country? lol print i got said it doesnt cross! well if it does i am happy about it.

LOL! I was just thinking the same thing, Wishful. I know US vaccines have to be approved by the FDA, so maybe our vaccines are different? I hate the conflicting information, I wish it was all standardized.


----------



## Coleey

Enjoy your baby free shopping trip,Daddies! It really does feel like a mini vacation. :haha:

There's been no mention of the WC vaccine here, my doctor has never mentioned it. I haven't heard of any out breaks here though either :shrug: xx


----------



## gaiagirl

Daddies - What kind of fabric do you use for cloth wipes? I am planning on making some this month but not sure what makes the best ones!

I have never had a flu vaccine and don't plan on getting one...I have only had the flu twice in my adult life and I am a teacher, so I am definitely exposed! Just FYI...a recent Canadian study found that people who had the flu vaccine were MUCH more likely to get H1N1 during that outbreak in 2009...food for thought ;)


----------



## Mrs.326

gaiagirl said:


> Just FYI...a recent Canadian study found that people who had the flu vaccine were MUCH more likely to get H1N1 during that outbreak in 2009...food for thought ;)

AAAH!!!!!!!! That's so scary!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I saw the news about the vaccine and have messaged my mw asking about it. I've declined the flu vaccine though.


----------



## charlie15

Fish&Chips said:


> I saw the news about the vaccine and have messaged my mw asking about it. I've declined the flu vaccine though.

Think I'm getting the flu jab next week, but will have a chat with my GP about whooping cough one and see what i think then.


----------



## janna

I'm up to date with the pertussis vaccine (wc)... And will definitely be getting a flu shot soon. I've had one every year for as long as I can remember and have never had the flu (I work in healthcare). DD had one last year at 7 months and will be getting one this year too... As I do not want her passing the flu on to the baby this winter! I also had a flu shot the year I was pregnant with DD (2010).


----------



## wishfulmom2b

omg i had H1N1 from my dad! he is a teacher and brought it home. it was TERRIBLE!!!!!!! i have never gotten a flu shot before.. still undecided, but probably get it this year to protect baby


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I got the WC vaccine just before I got pregnant. I work with children and many with compromised immune systems so we have to have it. Especially as there have been outbreaks close around here. I also had the flu shot at the same time, first one I've ever gotten. I don't like to get vaccines unless really necessary, kinda glad I did this year to protect lil bean.

I just got back from another ultrasound. Bean's head is measuring 4 weeks ahead!!! But the rest of him is right on par with where I'm at with my dates. His dad has a big head and so does his son from previous relationship so I know where he gets it but I'm kinda freaking out! I'm tiny and I deff have tiny hips, I dunno how the heck I'm going to push him out! Or if I should even try! Ahhh :( 
I'm getting nervous about the whole birthing process. With the possibility I have a septum in the way, they still can't tell so it's possible it is but also just as likely it isn't and the fact he's got a big head I'm worried about trying to do it naturally/vaginally. I'm tempted to just go for a csection. I dont want to try to push for hours just for the, to say its not happening time for an emcs, if im going to have a csection id rather just plan for it. But then that also worries me for different reasons. What do u ladies think?what would u do?

On the happy side got to see his cute lil face today! He doesn't like to show it straight on that often as he's too busy dancing around, which he did the whole scan, but he held still for a moment for us to get a nice look :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on your scan. what does your mw/dr think about vaginal vs c-section. i know they dont have all the answers but does she have an opinion on whats best? would she grant u a c-section or would it be elective?


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Last I talked to her she said "wait and see" it may come to a csection if he won't come out.
So I have no idea what she'll say. I have an appointment next week I'm gng to talk to her about it all though for sure.
I think it'd probably be elective if i chose to have one, but I have no idea.


----------



## daddiesgift

gaiagirl said:


> Daddies - What kind of fabric do you use for cloth wipes? I am planning on making some this month but not sure what makes the best ones!
> 
> I have never had a flu vaccine and don't plan on getting one...I have only had the flu twice in my adult life and I am a teacher, so I am definitely exposed! Just FYI...a recent Canadian study found that people who had the flu vaccine were MUCH more likely to get H1N1 during that outbreak in 2009...food for thought ;)

The best thing to use is one side cotton or flannel, the other side a towel type fabric. That way you have a soft wiping side and a rougher side for that hard to get poo :winkwink: we don't use cloth wipes very often on my sons poo since we cloth diaper and don't use a diaper sprayer we just use a wet wipe and grab the poo and flush it. Works well when they are older! We just use cloth wipes on pee wipes. I'm making all these for the baby online product store I'm getting ready. Today I bought some CUTE quilters cotton and happened to walk by wash rags that match in color so ill use those as the back side! You can make them 8x8 fold in half and they will fit perfectly in wipe warmers ect! 



lilbeanhoping said:


> I got the WC vaccine just before I got pregnant. I work with children and many with compromised immune systems so we have to have it. Especially as there have been outbreaks close around here. I also had the flu shot at the same time, first one I've ever gotten. I don't like to get vaccines unless really necessary, kinda glad I did this year to protect lil bean.
> 
> I just got back from another ultrasound. Bean's head is measuring 4 weeks ahead!!! But the rest of him is right on par with where I'm at with my dates. His dad has a big head and so does his son from previous relationship so I know where he gets it but I'm kinda freaking out! I'm tiny and I deff have tiny hips, I dunno how the heck I'm going to push him out! Or if I should even try! Ahhh :(
> I'm getting nervous about the whole birthing process. With the possibility I have a septum in the way, they still can't tell so it's possible it is but also just as likely it isn't and the fact he's got a big head I'm worried about trying to do it naturally/vaginally. I'm tempted to just go for a csection. I dont want to try to push for hours just for the, to say its not happening time for an emcs, if im going to have a csection id rather just plan for it. But then that also worries me for different reasons. What do u ladies think?what would u do?
> 
> On the happy side got to see his cute lil face today! He doesn't like to show it straight on that often as he's too busy dancing around, which he did the whole scan, but he held still for a moment for us to get a nice look :)

That does sound scary!! But sonograms/ultrasounds/scans aren't 100% correct on measuring! I'd ask midwife if its even a possibility for YOU to push out baby! Idk what I'd do, hubs and I were talking earlier what we would do if baby was breach and we both elected a csection :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks Daddies! I have the whole month off now to focus on that type of stuff :) can't wait!

Lilbean - those measurements are estimates! Don't stress yourself over something so imprecise :) It could be WAY off and having a csection for no reason would be such a shame. If it were me, I'd just forget it, take a deep breath and trust your body. You can do it!!!!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Daddies- thanks for your input. Ugh as if labour itself isn't hard enough hey?! Now extra things on top of the usual stuff to think about and consider and stress about!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Gai- I know they aren't totally accurate but I have scans done every 3 weeks and every 3 weeks they have kept telling me his head was larger than average at the point I was at. Until now I haven't really worried about it because I've figured that they they may not be totally right on with just how much bigger.....but I kind of figure one or two scans u can be off but the fact they've been consistently telling me the same thing now I'm not sure they're that off :s 

I just don't kno :( 
Stressing me out tho!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hmmm well I'm still of the belief that our bodies CAN do it. Ina May Gaskin and the midwives she worked/works with have csection rates around 1/150 so I think that bodes well for us all :) i think we doubt ourselves and our abilities too much. That's just my belief though! Try not to stress, as annoying as that advice can sound when you're stressed...


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Thanks for the advice :) I appreciate any and all input!


----------



## SarahDiener

Apparently because of the plates of the baby head, it doesn't matter too much the size of the head. My baby has also had consistently a big head :( also from her big headed daddy...


----------



## charlie15

Yep the babies skull is a bit soft and squishy so changes shape to accommodate the birth canal and the size of your hips don't necessarily mean that your pelvis is too small to give birth. Birth can be scary for many reasons but I do agree with gaiagirl, believe in your body :)


----------



## morri

I havent got any sleeping problems at all atm, so I guess I am just getting thrown into cold water :rofl:


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok so after thinking I had it good hearing all of your sleeping complaints...last night SUCKED! It's like I suddenly got insanely uncomfortable. My hips ache, my groin is so sore and I had leg cramps! Good grief!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

think i just lost part of my mucus plug? i am only 33 weeks... lol i am not sure though!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lilbean, Harry's head measured 5 weeks ahead at the 32 week growth scan and the rest of him was spot on 32 weeks. Everyone is obviously different but although I tried to deliver naturally his head got stuck. He never descended down much and it got stuck on my spine in the transverse position ie his ear was facing the exit. They tried to turn him via vontouse but I ended up with a c section. His head was off the chart when he was born. As a result I'm having a growth scan on Monday to see if this one also has a big head. I hope this doesn't scare you unnecessarily as it could be the fact I'm so small. Also like the ladies say scans are not always accurate. Feel free to message me if you want to chat about it though. 

Oh and I'm going to try to do this one vaginally whatever the scan says on Monday as I still think it's possible, just that Harry got in a bad position. X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh Wishful that sounds exciting! I think you can loose bits of it and in fact it can grow back but it could mean your body is getting ready? X


----------



## booflebump

morri said:


> I havent got any sleeping problems at all atm, so I guess I am just getting thrown into cold water :rofl:

Yes Morri, and having smelly socks thrown at you too :rofl:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i hope so!! no signs of blood or anything so i think its fine!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Wishful I lost mine at 30 weeks but I'm still here so I wouldn't worry. Could be your body getting ready :thumbup:. I have noticed my CM being a lot thicker and mucosy this week, I e also been really crampy xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Your mucos plug regenerates itself so even if it sheds you could still have a while to go! I lost mine with my son blood in it and all and still didn't have him for three weeks :( but doctor told me that ^ and its a good sign body is getting ready but not a for sure labors around the corner sign :).


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I've been busy celebrating my birthday from Thursday to last night :) I came home yesterday after work and was suprised with a puppy pit bull. He's so adorable. All that he wants to do is cuddle and sleep. 

Btw- has anyone noticed that it's getting harder to work? I've been so exhausted. I don't know how I'm going to last another month.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Babyfeva - Happy Birthday! Wow a puppy and a newborn...brave woman! Haha glad you're getting to enjoy puppy cuddles though :) Good practice!

I am done work now, and YES it was very difficult up until Friday. I think totally depends on your job!


----------



## Blondiejay

Happy birthday babyfeva! Aww love puppies. 

I'm not bad at work at the moment, I get tired in the afternoon but I'll get up and go for a walk to wake me up.


----------



## daddiesgift

Happy birthday babyfeva! 

Going to register at hospital and tour labor and delivery tonight at 7 (late or what?!) hope it's nice I'm excited! Want to see if I should stay in town here or go somewhere else. I'm pretty sure I'll just stay here for various reasons so guess I'm going to prepare myself!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Happy Birthday Babyfeva!! 


The girls are pulling their typical Sunday routine, mainly insuring a long evening of wondering if we will make it through the night. I'm actually trying to sabotage the girls plans by eating a late dinner; can't take the anesthesia for the c section until the food is digested to a certain point. We WILL make it to October, so help me!! :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck WTB..hope the girls stay put a little longer!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck WTB!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Thanks ladies. I'm on several meds and the contractions have slowed drastically and we actually reached 32 weeks!! Unless my body changes its mind the girls will still likely appear early this week, if not today. I'm so poud of how far we made it and am really curious to see how far we have left. 

Hope everyone had a good nights rest and is feeling fabulous.


----------



## SarahDiener

So exciting WTB!! It's two weeks max now isnt it?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Yes mam! I'm technically full term today. Eeeeep!!!


----------



## Blondiejay

How exciting WTB!!


----------



## charlie15

Good luck WTB at keeping the girls in there a little longer!

daddies, hope the tour goes well and it's better than people have told you


----------



## booflebump

Happy 32 weeks WTB - can't believe you could be a mummy to three by the end of the week!!! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news! I'll be watching this thread closely for news! 

Just had my growth scan and this baby also looks like it's going to have a big head :( Just waiting for my vbac appointment now to discuss my options. Gutted.


----------



## Mrs.326

It is _so_ hard going to work... not only is it a pain getting out of bed and getting dressed, but then I have to choose the lesser of two evils... sitting in my chair all day, or walking around all day to visit clients (both of which are ALWAYS painful :(). I'm really only comfortable in a reclined position these days... At max I only have 8 more weeks... I can do this... I think.

Bless all of you with big headed babies! The good news is, as previously mentioned, babies bones are not fused together in the skull so they should be able to form to the birth canal and a natrual birth is still possible. I gave my DH such a hard time about his tiny head until I got pregnant... now it's my favorite thing about him b/c apparently our baby has a tiny head, too! 

We had our first shower this weekend :) Was awesome to see all my friends and family from home... My best friend was a hostess and she's due 10 days after me :) here's a pic of our bumps:

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/2BF1EFF6-D5DF-4FBF-9091-E3FB6F25BD67-1116-0000018DF289AE94.jpg


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Super cute double bump picture!!!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all glad to hear u all r doing so week and happy 32 weeks WTB... here are my 3d pics of miss Angelyca Grace like i prmised!! The first one is her sticking her toungue out, second is one of my favs, 3rd she has he mouth open and 4th she smiing
 



Attached Files:







BABY_0027.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3









BABY_0030.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3









BABY_0010.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2









BABY_0013.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh my goodness! Look at those sweet lips :)


----------



## bbygurl719

i know.. the ultrasound tech keep saying i love her lips.. now i reqally cant wait to meet her she so cute already lol


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful pics bbygurl!


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck WTB!


----------



## ashleywalton

Good luck WTB! So great that you made it this far! 

Great pics bbygurl! :)


----------



## Cridge

Cute bump pic Mrs! You're both the same size - how fun to have a baby right at the same time as your bestie!!

WTB - 5 days! :winkwink: Congrats on hitting 32 weeks!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I agree, such cute lips! 

Thanks Mrs. Unfortunately the last labour ended in a c section due to a big head (it was off the scale) and so I'm feeling really deflated that this one is following in the same direction. My bump is so much smaller this time that I was really hoping this baby was smaller.


----------



## bugaboobaby

Congrats on 32 weeks WTB!! As for the big heads ladies, My 2nd had such a huge head! My midwives couldn't believe it! When I was laboring and 10cm, she was bobbing at the top of my birth canal because it was so big! It took alot of work to get her out, and the mw said her skull barely folded coming out. The funning thing was her head was quite a bit bigger then her big sisters, and i needed not one stitch with her! i was stunned! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Bugaboo that's great to know. I'm still going to try for a vaginal delivery so it's great to hear something so positive. xx


----------



## brambram

WTBmyBFP said:


> Yes mam! I'm technically full term today. Eeeeep!!!

Hi WTB! 

I was wondering how you were doing and found you here! You havent been on the short cervix thread in a while and I was hoping everything was OK. I'm so glad your babies are well, and good luck! I can't wait to hear the outcome.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Thanks much! Yah. I'm still contracting every 6-7 minutes (pretty much all the time now). The on call dr is here and going to do a fetal fibronectin test (to see if true labor is likely soon) and a cervix check to see how we are holding up. I'm not looking forward to the check as it is a LOT of pressure but it needs to be done.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope you're doing okay wtb xx


----------



## MommaBarry

WTB how did the test go yesterday? Havent heard from you in the other threads and was begining to wonder. Hope all is well!!


----------



## Mrs.326

MommaBarry said:


> WTB how did the test go yesterday? Havent heard from you in the other threads and was begining to wonder. Hope all is well!!

Agreed! Hope everything is still going as smoothly as it possibly can. So excited to hear your updates!


----------



## CharlieKeys

eeek yaaaay for reaching 32 weeks WTB and hope the test went okay!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Thanks for the well wishes. Well somehow my cervix is still holding though I'm still contracting back and forth between 6-7 and sometimes between 10-15 min apart. The dr decided not to send in the ffn test as it doesn't matter. At 32 weeks with three I'm going to go into labor soon and the test won't tell us much. 

My dr group has decided no more magnesium and no more indocin. So essentially I'm going to contract away until I can't stand it and then attempt a Terb shot (instead of Terb shot when I'm having 6 or more contractions per hour). If the shots don't work then we will have the girls. Who knows when that will be!!

I'm still on terbutaline and procardia pills (one every two hours) and that's the only reason I've not gone into full blown labor. It's not too bad in the morning but at night I'm so worn out from the discomfort and energy required that I really have to watch my attitude. 

It's almost time, I think!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

you are one strong mommy WTB! those girls are lucky to have you!!

i have a terrible cold. hate it! i am trying to sleep as much as possible haha:) and drink water... wahhh i am such a baby today...totally need my DH or mommy lol


----------



## gaiagirl

WTB you're amazing! Keep it up and they'll be here soon :) So glad you made it to 32 weeks!!!!!!

I think I'm starting a cold too...and I have SUCH a crazy busy week and weekend :( arg.


----------



## charlie15

wow WTB, possibly nearly here, how exciting! I must say that you are getting well looked after and you're doing an awesome job of dealing with a triplet pregnancy, i cannot imagine!!

Wishful and Gaiagirl, hope you feel better soon, it's that time of year! I don't want a cold thank you very much, sleeping is hard enough without that!


----------



## Mrs.326

WTB - major kudos to you! I can only imagine how exhausting it all must be. You're doing a great job and will soon have 3 sweet babies to show for all your hard work. :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about those with colds :( that's never fun. Hope you both feel better soon!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

My goodness gals!! Say "no" to the colds!! So hard to fight off the ichies when pregnant. I hope you get to feeling better soon! 

And I'm all for the "I want my mommy (or DH)." Heck, I'm totally sleeping with a stuffed animal and made my DH cuddle with me for a couple hours last night. Mamas need cuddles too!!


----------



## Cridge

I can just imagine how exhausted your are WTB! You're doing great though!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good work WTB!!

I'm also in the 'cold camp' - ugghh .. snot galore! ;)


----------



## Cridge

I thought I was coming down with a cold a few weeks ago, but it hasn't really gone away - I'm just really stuffed up, so I'm thinking it's just being pregnant. Your nasal passageways do swell when you're pregnant. :shrug: It's definitely no fun though!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I've been stuffy for weeks! I got a humidifier for the nursery at our shower last weekend... thinking of plugging it in and giving it a try! :)


----------



## lilbeanhoping

That's awesome Uve made it this far wtb!

Ugh I'm with u ladies, I have a horrible cold! I'm actually going to the doc to see if I have strep throat :( oh had it last week I'm worried I caught it. 

Can anyone else not believe how close we are to having our little ones!? I'm super excited to finally have him here!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i was coughing so hard i couldn't catch my breath so i went to drs. she said upper respitory infection but antibiotics wont work because it appears to be viral. so the wait out begins. she also said since i was pregnant it will prob. take longer. i seriously can not breath.

and of course tomorrow is my moms birthday. shes is my best friend and we had plans that i will now have to cancel. had plans this weekend too, so maybe i will feel better but i dont want anyone getting sick.. esp my little niece.. ugh.

being sick on top of being 8 months pregnant is torture!! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

We're all due next month!


----------



## morri

yep , oh exciting . My other message board has a quarter year thread so the first baby are already born . :)


----------



## Cridge

F&C - I was thinking the same thing - no matter when in Nov. we're due, we can say "next month"!! It makes it seem so close, but I still feel like it's so far away!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think the fact my ticker is saying I'm due in 47 days makes it also seem very soon! And I'm one of the later ones. Some of you lovely ladies must be getting close to single digits!


----------



## SarahDiener

I'm now under 30 days :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am under 40 days!!!!!!!! ahh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## booflebump

I love seeing all our tickers going down!

xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

It is so exciting! Boofle is your EDD based on LMP or O? Mine is the same as yours if I go by LMP, so I sometimes use your ticker to base my countdown on too :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

According to my other due date I had gotten I have 28 days left and I'm 36 weeks today! I start weekly appointments on Friday...crazy but ready! :)


----------



## Cridge

I've definitely started counting half weeks and even sometimes revert back to my original due date based on ovulation... 3 days earlier! :haha: Anything to make it feel like less time!


----------



## booflebump

gaiagirl said:


> It is so exciting! Boofle is your EDD based on LMP or O? Mine is the same as yours if I go by LMP, so I sometimes use your ticker to base my countdown on too :haha:

Scan dates.....O date puts me 4/11 and LMP puts me 6/11. I know when I conceived though, so won't consider myself post dates till 2 weeks past 4/11


----------



## Cridge

Boofle - I was just reading your ticker and it reminded me of something my 10 year old said on Sunday - hilarious! He said "mom, the baby is fully generated, right? He's just growing now?" I said, "yes, he's fully developed". Where did he get 'generated'?! Like babes is a robot?? Cracked me and dh up!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL, Cridge :) that's too cute! (and funny :haha:)

One of my co-workers asked if my baby was "fully deformed yet".... I just replied "I HOPE NOT!" :rofl: he felt awful when he realized what he said.


----------



## Cridge

Haha Mrs! So funny!! :rofl:


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope you ladies are well I'm eh pregnant :winkwink: soooo uncomfortable now!! I seriously feel like my stomach is about to rip open and baby will fall out! I have contractions constantly :nope: I suck at counting them so I'm not sure when I should do to hospital to get checked. I feel I have them all day long and wake up at night cause they hurt. My next appt is Wednesday ill bring it up again. He also hurts me so much when he moves, what is this kid doing in there??!!

October 1st was my anniversary onto the next five years! We went out to eat at a nice restaurant then went to Dairy Queen after :haha: classy! 

Been working on all this baby stuff I'm sewing think I'm addicted! Also thinking my mother will come out here to help with son when I give birth but... When?! 37-42 weeks is a pretty big gap!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I feel your pain daddies! I'm constantly having bh contractions and when I'm not having those I'm having a tonne of cramping. 
Bean has also turned himself back head down and he once again has it securely wedged in my cervix! Makes it very awkward to walk or move haha
I keep thinking and telling myself...we're almost at the end!! Haha


----------



## gaiagirl

Not a lot of BHs or contractions here...in fact none. BUT his movements are definitely painful now and he loves loves loves to stick his feet out my side! Must be getting short on space :)

Happy Anniversary...mmmmmm Dairy Queen sounds amazing right now!


----------



## morri

Happy anniversary daddies :).


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy anniversary daddies. 

Gaia I'm just like you.. No bh here but my goodness his movements can hurt. Often I get woken at night by jabs to my side.


----------



## morri

Since I am sitting at the laptop on the couchshe just won't stop squirming about :lol:


----------



## booflebump

Happy Anniversary daddies xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

Happy Anniversary, DG! :) 

I just stated feeling BH a few weeks ago and they've been non stop! Every time I get one I have a serious urge to pee and my tummy gets rock hard! They say to change positions and it will go away, but sometimes it's too uncomfortable to move about while my stomach is so tight.


----------



## Cridge

I seem to be getting fewer bh as the weeks go on. :shrug: 

I had my second shower last night and it was great! I stayed up way too late looking through all the new fun stuff. :haha: I'm anxious to make an inventory of everything today so I know exactly what I still need. Dh and I are planning a big shopping trip this Saturday to complete our shopping for baby. I'm excited to be totally prepared. Just need to pack that hospital bag!


----------



## CharlieKeys

eeek Boofle you're in the 20s!!! 29 days to go!


----------



## Mrs.326

Ah, Cridge! What a relief to know you'll soon have everything checked off the list! I'm so anxious for that day. I have one more shower next weekend (the 13th) and can't wait! I am hoping we'll get the necessities, but everyone keeps buying clothes and gravitating toward the "cute" items on our registry... I really need a diaper pail and bottles, LOL!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Mrs I totally know what you mean. Cute is fun, but the point is to help the new parents out! I'm just grateful my friends have started asking which items we really need the most! (I was pretty careful to make most of it functional-cute or just plain functional).


----------



## Mrs.326

I think I got a little carried away with the registry... at first I had only functional in mind but the longer I was in the store with that little gun thing, the more trigger happy I got! Oops! Bless those who gave us gift cards b/c I will definitely be using them to help us finish out the necessities that I'm sure will be left on the registry.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Babies r us recently has had several 20% on regular prices items and free shipping over $150. That is a better discount than you will get after LOs are born so if there is something you really need on the more pricey side it might behoove you to get it during one of those sales. I ended up buying car seat protectors, breathable mesh bumpers, and a couple of sheets.


----------



## Mrs.326

I saw that :) The 20% off ends on the 9th, so I'm going to wait until after the weekend since that's when most people go shopping, and if we still have a ton of necessities on the list I will just buy them on Monday before the sale ends :)

I also just got off the phone with BRU and asked them when they send out the completion coupon (which is only 10% by the way...) and she said 2 weeks before your "event date", which is really just your due date. I asked if there was any way to get it earlier so she expedited the coupon so we'll have it in 5-7 days. Hoping it's sooner rather than later... I wonder if I could combine that with the 20% off they already give you??


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Now that would be sweet!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i got all cute stuff at my shower too!! part of me was a bit disappointed but i realized i probably wouldnt of gotten much of the cute stuff if it wasnt for them so thats nice i guess? luckily my brother had my niece 10 months ago so i got all hand me down on gear!!!


----------



## daddiesgift

I always only receive a few items off registry then whatever someone wants to give us! I don't think people get registry lol but this pregnancy I really couldn't come up with anything! We already have clothes, toys, cribs, carriers, bottles, pumps, diapers ect ect so I told people really whatever they want to help with well take!


----------



## Cridge

Mrs. - I got my completion coupon a week or so ago and my "event date" is Nov. 10th. :shrug: And I was expecting a 10% off coupon, but it's 15%! I read through it and it appears that you can use the 20% off coupons along with it, just not another "total transaction discount" coupon. You can use it one day only, but I have until January 28th to use mine. And you have to purchase at least $100 to use it (not going to be a problem! :haha:). 

I tried to really push people to use my registry because I'm really trying to stay away from having more than I need, and I put all "my" necessities on my registry. Even after telling people very directly (after they asked, of course) to please see my registry for items that I still need, they didn't use it. :( I only had about 8 people use my registry. Luckily, I didn't end up with a gazillion blankets, and I'm happy about the amount of clothes I've received, but I still have a lot of necessities that we need to get (onesies, pacifiers, diaper pail, diapers to get us started, sleepers, gowns, etc). 

One woman at my shower handed me a card and told me that she didn't get me a "baby" gift, because I would be getting enough baby gifts, so she got me a "me" gift. Another woman standing next to her looked at her like she was crazy and said "WHY?!". It made me laugh! I'm grateful for the "me" gift (it's movie tickets for me and dh), but I seriously have (had) nothing for baby so it cracked me up that she thought I wouldn't need anything else. 

I honestly just feel so blessed to know so many people that care enough to throw me a shower and get us gifts! I don't know how people afford to have babies without gifts! I had so many hand-me-downs with #1 that we really didn't buy anything after that and my showers, but with this one, we're getting a wake up call on how much it costs just to get baby through the first few months!


----------



## Coleey

These registries for baby showers, do you get to go in with one of those machines and scan things like they do in the movies for weddings? xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've been wondering that too Coleey! :haha:


----------



## Cridge

Coleey said:


> These registries for baby showers, do you get to go in with one of those machines and scan things like they do in the movies for weddings? xx

Yep! A little scanner "gun". It's way fun.


----------



## Mrs.326

Yup! The scanner gun is awesome :)

And Cridge, I agree... I have no idea how people have babies without the gifts! It would be way too expensive to buy all of this stuff on our own. And the "me" gift is pretty entertaining. The whole purpose of the shower is to buy things for baby... not for mommy, but I guess it was a sweet gesture. Some people just don't realize how much you "need" to raise a child these days I guess... our parents didn't have all this fancy stuff. And considering your DS is around 10 years old (right?) I'm sure things have changed since then, too.


----------



## SarahDiener

I've barely had any gifts :O I did get a couple of packages from my brothers with clothes. But mostly we just bought it all ourselves. We didn't go all out or anything, so it didn't end up being a huge amount. But our biggest purchase by far was a new dryer! lol


----------



## morri

I am glad we are not doing baby shpwers here- I end up with lots of used stuff anyway :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's really interesting hearing ladies from the US talking about the preparations as they seem to be heavily dependent on baby showers. It's really not that common here in the UK although I think this may change as we're so heavily influenced by the States and anyone loves an excuse for some freebies :) As it's not the norm here, I find that there are a lot of hand-me-downs but also people being really froogle and just buying the necessities. Of course there are gifts when the baby arrives but generally it's toys and clothes. We are so lucky to have family with lots of older kids so we have been given so much stuff.


----------



## Blondiejay

I agree F&C, I've never been to a baby shower although a girl at work is arranging one for me. 
I've been given a few hand me downs and will probably get lots of baby clothes once the baby is born.


----------



## Mrs.326

You're right F&C, we do heavily depend on the showers. We do get hand me downs as well, however we register for items that we'll use from birth through toddler years. For instance, learning toys, feeding accessories (spoons, plates, bowls, sippy cups, etc.), convertible car seats, umbrella strollers, etc. So we not only do we get things for infancy, but a good portion of the stuff we'll need through 2-3 years old. It'll be interesting to see if showers become more popular in the UK... I can't remember ever not having showers here but they're definitely more extravagant now than they've ever been.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I wish more gals here in the US would be open to hand me downs. The baby showers have gotten so fancy and I know a couple gals who would look down their noses at a hand me down. So many of the baby items last FOREVER but are only appropriate up to a certain age. We've tried to make it clear we love any freebies in good condition. :haha:

Silly.


----------



## gaiagirl

I LOVE hand me downs! I'll take anything, haha. Well...given its in good condition and comes from a non smoking home...

I have bought probably 90% of his baby clothes used and I am so glad! I have TONS of clothing up to 6-12 months and have maybe spent $120 or so...

In Canada we do showers but they are nothing like some of the 80 guest, renting a hall type of thing I have heard about from some ladies on here...more like 20 ladies at my friends place :) Super fun, so awesome to see everyone and eat yummy food and talk about babies!


----------



## Mrs.326

That's exactly how showers used to be here... just a few close family and friends at someones house with cake and punch... now we rent out a room for a restaraunt or country club and have the event catered. It's way too much in my opinion, but when someone is generous enough to offer to throw a shower for you, it's hard to say no to their over the top ideas. You ladies should see all the stuff my sister has together for our shower next weekend... it's plain ridiculous. I'll post pictures of the set-up if I remember to take some (LOL!). I'm sure it'll give you a laugh.


----------



## Cridge

I agree that showers in the US have gotten a little out of control. Back "in the day", having a shower for subsequent children was a complete no-no, but now it's like ladies are having showers for every baby that comes along - 4th, 5th, whatever, let's have a party!

With our first, it was ALL hand-me-downs, with the exception of our crib. It was great. I haven't really had to buy anything for my son (Mrs. - yes, he's 10), until the last few years when the hand-me-downs come pretty worn out. My sister has a son 2 years older and 2 years younger than mine, so I get the hand-me-downs and then hand them right back. It's GREAT!! 

DH and I are in a much better position financially this time, and there are a few friends having babies recently that aren't in as good of a position, so any of the hand-me-downs that have been offered this time around I have offered to one of my other friends (or family). So we've had to end up purchasing most of what we need. Most of my shower gifts were clothes, which is fabulous, but I still need to get all the little necessities like diapers, onesies, pacifiers, etc. and it's amazing me how fast that all adds up! I guess it's just such a shock this time around because we bought nothing the first time around!

But indeed, we're super lucky here in the states to have showers. However, I would never (and didn't this time) rely on my showers to get me everything I need. For me, it's an excuse to celebrate my LONG awaited little one.


----------



## charlie15

I've been so lucky with hand me downs thankfully as god knows how we could have afforded it! I've never been to a baby shower but i think you may be right f&c about it taking off over here at some point as most of the girls in my ante natal class have had one. I like the idea of a small one to welcome the soon to be here baby as a little celebration.


----------



## booflebump

I've bought everything new for this baby - knowing that we will be having another within 2 years, and they won't get the same luxury poor things :haha: xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm jealous of the big showers you girls over in the US & Canada have! We did get a few of the expensive bits (pram, car seat, etc) bought for us with DD by our in-laws and my parents so it wasn't too bad. This baby has all her sisters hand me down's and I've been doing some amazing preloved hunting on eBay and netmums etc, I've got so much great stuff (some brand new/worn once) and for so little. Could have saved a fortune if I'd done this with DD :haha: it's different with your first though, it's new and exciting so it's great getting everything brand spanking new from the shops!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hope you ladies have a great weekend!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, happy weekend to all! It's a holiday weekend in Canada (our Thanksgiving) and we are fully loaded this weekend.

My parents are visiting today, and we are finally buying our stroller! It's a gift from them (a big one) and we decided on the Bumbleride Indie. It was down to that or the BOB. Anyone make the same choice?

Tomorrow we head on a little road trip to a family wedding, then a little further Monday for our turkey dinner!

Man, I will be exhausted by Tuesday!!!!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hope everyone has a great weekend!
I woke up so happy at 7am after having the best sleep I've had in a long time! 3whole hours in a row! Haha sad when u get to the point where that is exciting!
I'm starting to finally feel better from this stupid cold so that is nice to, unfortunately my voice doesn't sound that good but I'll take what I can get!

I'm having my baby shower next weekend. I'm from Canada. It isn't going to be anything to extravagant, I don't think, my mom/aunt/friend are planning it so I'm not totally sure what is taking place. But I do know it's going to be at my aunts house with friends and family, ladies only. Baby showers are super helpful to get you started with at least all the basics, I'm glad we do them here. Im deff not aposed to second hand things! As long as they're clean, from a non smoking home(im super allergic and not good for baby) and in good shape I'm fine with it!


----------



## SarahDiener

lilbeanhoping said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> I woke up so happy at 7am after having the best sleep I've had in a long time! 3whole hours in a row! Haha sad when u get to the point where that is exciting!

I think we'll all be there in a month :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy belated thanks giving Gaia. Hope you had fun with your family. 

My cold seems to be lasting forever too. It's worse at night and it's causing me to wake so between that and my hips I'm not getting much sleep. Still I read some of my journal and last time I was struggling a lot more so I know how lucky I am. 

I think I have got to the point though where I'm having to rest a lot more and not do so much. I'm finishing work in a couple of weeks which will help and my dh has started helping with the baby room so we're finally getting there.


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah F&C I am definitely at that point! Tired and needing to conserve energy :)

SO glad to be finished work, we got so much progress made on the baby room and baby stuff just in ONE week with me not teaching. We will easily be ready in another 3!

My massage therapist had the exact same due date as me with her son though...and he was born on Oct 19! So yah, that's crazy to me that really it could be anytime after that too...

Finally bit the bullet and got the stroller! Had to order it though and it's 4-6 weeks. I figure we won't be using it too much when the baby is in his first few weeks, we will likely use a carrier that early...


----------



## cookielucylou

With our first practically all our stuff was hand me downs which was really appreciated at the time but now I kind of feel like I've missed out on picking our own stuff-especially as it is all coming out again soon. All this baby has had new is a hooded towel and a first outfit which is a babygro and vest.


----------



## booflebump

F&C - I've got a cold going on now as well, better now than in a few weeks though

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Absolutely Boofle, I was thinking the same x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Boofle you're full term in 4 days!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my cold is still here. 9 days later. i do feel better but now the upper respiratory infection has left me with tonsil stones :( :(


----------



## ashleywalton

In early labor ladies. 3cm...regular contractions. Will update when I can.


----------



## bumpyyride

ashley-whoa! so looks like ur going to be the first among us! keep us posted and best wishes!


----------



## booflebump

Eeeep - ashley!!!!! Hope all is well xxx


----------



## morri

ah you ladies probably have a pregnancy cold. It isnt caused by virus or bacteria but it is just plain simple hormones that make you mucal membranes swell. Nothing you can do about it really .


----------



## Coleey

Just a little update from me, I went into labour early hours of this morning and our little girl arrived this morning weighing 3440 grams/7lb 9oz! She looks so much like her big brother and I'm so in love! :cloud9: Can't wait to see my little man soon though.

Love and :hugs: to you all, good luck Ashley! xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Oh my gosh! Congratulations coleey and good luck Ashley! This is so exciting!! Xxxxx


----------



## charlie15

Coleey said:


> Just a little update from me, I went into labour early hours of this morning and our little girl arrived this morning weighing 3440 grams/7lb 9oz! She looks so much like her big brother and I'm so in love! :cloud9: Can't wait to see my little man soon though.
> 
> Love and :hugs: to you all, good luck Ashley! xx

Oh how exciting and congratulations! that's a great weight for 36 weeks :) looking forward to some pics. Hope you're feeling OK x


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck Ashley and congratulations Coleey!! It looks like this is the start for all of us ladies! Not long now!

How was everyones weekend? My mum had invited me to go out for lunch and shopping with her on Saturday, I went roudn ehrs to pick her up and 10 of my best friends were there to give me a surprise baby shower! I got spoilt and had the best day, the sun was even shining so we got to sit in the garden all afternoon.
Works have started in our flat today, we are having a brand new bathroom fitted (we only have a walk in shower, I can't wait to have a bath!!), the nursery decorated and our hallway/landing painted. We are having to move out for a week but it will be well worth it.


----------



## ashleywalton

Well no change...we're not sure what is going to happen. Congrats Coleey!! Sure hope I can be holding mine soon...


----------



## SarahDiener

Wow congrats Coleey!!!


----------



## bumpyyride

congratulations cooley!!:happydance:


----------



## morri

Congrats cooley :).


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow what lovely news to liven up a dull Monday!!! Congratulations Cooley and good luck Ashley!!

I can't believe our November Sparklers are starting to arrive! Whoop whoop!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats again Coleey :) 

Hope things are progressing for you now Ashley :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations Coleey!!! What wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whoop whoop to 33 weeks WTB!!


----------



## charlie15

yep :) not far now WTB!!


----------



## Cridge

Holy cow - congrats Coleey!!! Was your son early too? How exciting that you're the first one to have your baby!

WTB - I was thinking of you this morning! Congrats on making it to 33 weeks!! We need an update though - do you think you'll make it much longer?!

Good luck Ashley! I can't believe our babies are starting to arrive - so crazy!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Cridge--I'm really not sure on how much further we will go. I'm super sore today and am not convinced the girls are done. I have extra monitoring now as baby C is less active. If she keeps up the lack of movement they may decide to go ahead and take the girls today. I've had a touch of caffeine to try to get her wriled up!


----------



## gaiagirl

Wow congrats Coleey!!! That is an impressive weight for 36 weeks :):)

Ashley - hope you're feeling well, keep us posted!

Woke up last night with sharp sharp pain in lower abdomen and side. Felt like the ligament and stretching pain I've had just really intense. I think it was because I was sleeping without a pillow wedged under my belly, but not sure. Lasted about 10 min then went away.

Pretty sure it wasn't contractions though as it was sharp stabbing muscle spasm type pain...any experienced moms ---- that's not contractions right? I thought they were more of a dull ache type pain?

Anyways, it was intense and took my breath away. Actually a bit frightening to wake up to!


----------



## bugaboobaby

OMG!! I am a blubbering mess!:cry:
Congrats Cooley!!!! I can't believe babies are starting to arrive already! What a wonderful weight on her too!:happydance: I am happy to hear everything went well for you! 

Ashley!! Good luck!! I am so excited to hear an update!! 

WTB- Congrats on making it to 33!! Keep us updated!

Wow ladies! I can't believe the time is here for us to be having birth announcements. I feel like we were all just finding out the sex of our bambinos!
I am 34 tomorrow. It is blowing my mind to think that you ladies are having your little ones just over 2 weeks from where I am today! Nor can I believe I'll be term in just 3! And I am sure it will fly by as this is such a busy month in our family. Can't wait to hold my baby Willow in my arms:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ashleywalton

No change ladies. Doctor won't send me home though cause I'm still contracting regularly...


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Wow that is exciting news today! Congrats Cooley!
Good luck Ashley! 

Thanksgiving baby!(well if u lived in Canada, it's thanksgiving weekend here right now)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Gaia, I often get a pain like that - almost like a really bad stitch? I think it's muscle/ligament related.

For me contractions felt like when you have a stomach bug and all you want to do is empty your bowels (sorry if this is tmi!). I kept getting that crampy feeling you get when you need the loo. Although I have to say that my labour was a bit unusual as I had the urge to push from the word go. xx


----------



## SarahDiener

Uh oh, I've been having tummy bug like cramps today :p.. I really wish I knew what to expect so I actually know if its starting...


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah I definitely think it was RLP as it was on one side and so sharp. It was awful though! I hope contractions are a more manageable pain for me...yikes. 

I think probably because I was at a wedding yesterday and on my feet a lot, plus just generally taking on a crazy busy day that's probably why...

Resting for the next couple of days!


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats on 36weeks, gaiagirl!


----------



## Cridge

gaia - I've been having RLP the last couple of days too. It's weird because I haven't had that in months.

For me, contractions felt just like af cramps and I would get very sick to my stomach. My BH are like that, just not as intense. I was reading something today and it said the difference between BH and a real contraction is that BH start at the bottom of your belly and a real contraction starts in your back and works it's way to the front of your belly. I don't know how accurate that is for everyone, but I thought it was an interesting way to compare BH to real contractions.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hmmm well I'm just hoping they aren't as immediately painful and sharp as my RLP because I was freaking out last night! It was intense!


----------



## booflebump

Oh my goodness, congrats Coleey! Can't believe we are starting to have babies in here already!


----------



## Cridge

gaia - I hope the sharp pain isn't how you feel contractions! That doesn't sound fun. I never experienced "sharp" pain with contractions, but they are pretty intense. Maybe you were having one but because of the position you were in it was pulling a ligament?? :shrug: I hope you can avoid that happening again!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah after resorting to Dr Google (haha) I'm pretty sure it was just round ligament pain. I have felt it before several times it was just worse last night. We have been traveling and at a wedding last night, and sleeping in a hotel bed so not too surprising! I think I just overdid it!

I'm sure contractions are painful but yah, the sharp pain is not something I could breathe through for 12 hours!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Coley! Hope all is well Ashley, the things you miss when you are away a few days!! 

Somedays I feel ready to have baby already others he could stay in there a couple more years :haha: today is a stay in there kind of day! 

I go to doctor Wednesday I'm going to ask when they start checking for signs of labor and if I could maybe get induced at 39 weeks tho I really don't see me going that long. I don't want to be induced but we have no one to watch my son and my mother and possibly sister can only come for a week to help with our son. But what week am I suppose to tell them to come?!?! I'd hate to have them get plane tickets and then I have baby before they come or after they have to leave. I hope he says yes I don't want to be alone cause my husband has to baby sit. We could find Simeone during day but not at night and everyone we know here will be away for thanksgiving holiday. What a mess!!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Okay, so the Dr tentatively scheduled my c section for Monday, oct 15 at 3:45 pm. I have one week to try to fatten up lil baby C who is a pound behind her sisters (3 lbs 6 oz as of today). Pass the Chocolate Glucerna!!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay ladies. No baby yet. We got sent homeafter 20 hours in L&D. My contractions were 1-4 minutes apart for basically 22 hours but they were not making any change to my cervix. She still has not engaged so they gave me pills for preterm labor that I have to take every 6 hours as long as I'm feeling contractions. They say every pregnancy is different and this one definitely has been. Thank you for all your sweet words and thoughts. I'm slightly disappointed after all that pain and nothing happening but I know its best for her to stay in at least another few weeks. They won't do anything to help me progress until I'm 39 weeks.


----------



## sharonfruit

Sorry to hear that Ashley, I hope you are not too uncomfortable. Are the pills they have given you an attempt to stop the contractions? I find it strange they would try to stop your labour at such a late stage in the game! X


----------



## bugaboobaby

Aww, sorry to hear that Ashley. I know how frustrating that is. I went through the same thing with my second at 35 1/2 weeks. Contractions were coming on like crazy, and it was the 3rd time it had happened in the few weeks leading up to it, so they were going to see how it went, about 18 hours later no progress in dilation, so they gave me meds and sent me home. They then kept me on the meds until 39 weeks. 

To sharon- my midwife told me they give meds to stop the contractions if there hasnt been much progress, because as late in the pregnancy as it is, baby is still developing. Especially their brains. So if it is really coming, they will let it happen, but if it seems like nothing is progressing they stop it so that the baby and mother are not being put under too much stress. :thumbup: That way mom can get some much needed rest before the real deal and baby isnt being squished up in there. Contractions can really put baby into distress and effect heart rate and vitals. Not to mention it gives baby some time to fatten up a bit:thumbup:


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Coleey!!
Keep us posted Ashley.
I went in for a regular routine appointment today and was put on early disability b/c I have carpal tunnel. The Dr. said it is a liability for my line of work. (Dental Hygienist) The other day I was scaling and my right handed fingers and hand went so numb that I couldn't feel anything- I almost dropped the instrument! eek I guess it's for the best safety of my patients but I just cant believe how early I had to stop working. Saturday will be my last day.


----------



## ashleywalton

Yes, the medicine is to stop contractions. They changed guidelines at the Birthing Center I go to and they won't try to progress labor until 39 weeks. They usually don't try to stop labor at this point BUT since I wasn't progressing I was sent home and their goal is to get me to 39 weeks. We'll see...the pill only worked for 4 hours so had to wait out the contractions til it was time for the next dose. Gonna be interesting for sure...


----------



## Coleey

Thank you so much ladies :) :hugs:

Big :hugs: to you Ashley, I hope you're not too uncomfortable. :hugs: xx


----------



## morri

Not until 39 weeks? that are strange regulations. Here if you contract at 36 weeks they let you..


----------



## booflebump

Hope baby stays put for another few days at least Ashley xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hugs: Ashley - I am surprised they've given you meds to stop it though


----------



## bethanchloe

Oi you lot having babies and stuff - it's time to stop :p- I wanted to be first haha - I was LAST in my group last time haha! 
In all seriousness congratulations on your little girl Coleey :) & same goes for anyone else with early escapers :) 

I had my last midwife appointment before mine'll be here - exciting :D


----------



## SarahDiener

babyfeva said:


> I went in for a regular routine appointment today and was put on early disability b/c I have carpal tunnel. The Dr. said it is a liability for my line of work. (Dental Hygienist) The other day I was scaling and my right handed fingers and hand went so numb that I couldn't feel anything- I almost dropped the instrument! eek I guess it's for the best safety of my patients but I just cant believe how early I had to stop working. Saturday will be my last day.

I can't hold onto anything anymore, I just drop everything :( the pain comes and goes in my hands though, sometimes it's really painful, other times it's fine.


----------



## ashleywalton

morri said:


> Not until 39 weeks? that are strange regulations. Here if you contract at 36 weeks they let you..

Agreed it is strange, I guess they recently changed it because of studies that have been done. I'm sure if I was progressing they would have just let me continue but since I wasn't at all for over 12 hours they figured its best to keep baby in as long as I can which I completely understand and agree. Every extra day is better for her immune system and lungs (at the least). 

I didn't slep very well because of being sore from being monitored for so long at the hospital. Plus from them checking me so many times I'm a little sore down there :blush: Not to mention my husbands snoring :dohh: Ugh...Hope you ladies are all doing okay :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

Awww Ashley that sounds so rough. I think the policy does make sense though, they probably shouldn't be inducing to get things moving at 36 weeks! Unless of course staying pregnant is medically risky. 

I hope for your sake it resolves either way and you aren't in limbo too long!


----------



## bbygurl719

Coleey if u want to share ur lil princesses name i will add it to front aswell


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Anyone drinking raspberry leaf tea?
I just had my first cup tonight and omg yuck! Haha I should mention I hate any and all tea. I don't know why but it just tastes so gross to me. (I pretty much only drink water though, I don't like even drinking juice or pop or pretty much anything other than water)
I really want to keep up drinking it to prepare my uterus, especially since lil man has a big head! 
Does anyone have any suggestions to make it taste better? Can you mix it with juice or something and drink it cold? Does it have the same effect?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've had a cup but will start taking it regularly now I'm 34 weeks. I hate fruit teas but find this manageable . Have you tried sugar in it? X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and someone recommended perinial massage (excuse spelling) as my lo has a big head too. I'm going to give it a go... If I can reach!


----------



## SarahDiener

I don't like fruit teas either, but I don't mind RTL, it's not fruity :)


----------



## booflebump

I have bought it, but haven't started it yet - I know it doesn't start labour but Mr Boofs is currently in London till tonight so will wait till he is home :rofl:

How is everyone this morning? The midwife was meant to phone me yesterday to arrange my appointment/home visit tomorrow. She didn't, so I had to phone - and of course she wasn't there and isn't in today :dohh: But apparently someone is going to phone me back today! I need to be seen this week regardless - I didn't go to clinic yesterday because I'm meant to be seen tomorrow so I'll be expecting a resolution!

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've been waiting for my midwife to call back since last week. She only works 2 days a week and I guess she was too busy last week to call. I want to know about the hooping cough jab and also about my birthing plan (it keeps being changed by different midwives). Anyhoo.. I have an appointment today so I should get some answers.

Here's a bump photo of me today at 34+2.
 



Attached Files:







34+1 bump.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sharonfruit

I've been drinking RLT for a couple of weeks now but I'm lucky if I manage more than a cup a day, it doesn't revolt me but I definitely don't enjoy it. I've tied chilling it in the fridge as well as adding sweetener but its still not doing anything for my taste buds :haha:

I had an ultrasound yesterday, they estimated babies weight at 5lb9 and I saw my OB who just said come back in 2 weeks! Will be seeing y midwife next week and I need to make an appointment for my vaccinations. 

Oh and I'm pretty sure I lost my plug last night but there was no blood in it x


----------



## morri

I don't do any teas, they only work when your body is ready anyway :haha:


----------



## booflebump

36 + 4 bumpy

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIxMDEwLTAxMzY0LmpwZw_zps8f7aab87.jpg

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIxMDEwLTAxMzU4LmpwZw.jpg


----------



## MommaBarry

That is one cute bump Boofle :thumbup:


----------



## daddiesgift

Where do you get rlt? I like any and all teas so maybe I should give it a try! I have my ob appt today I hope my husband can come with so he can watch our wildman! Tho my appts are never long taking a 13 month old alone doesn't sound fun and we don't do childcare anymore since the hitting biting incident :nope: still don't know what to do about someone watching him during birth! Too bad we can't just strap him to dad in the ergo and have him as a birthing coach :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.326

Great bumps F&C & Boofle!! :thumbup: 

LOL @ having your son strapped in as a birthing coach, DG! :haha: I think that would be a first!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Daddies- I'm not sure where u live, I'm in Canada, but here the health food stores sell it and apparently even a lot of grocery stores so it's pretty readily available. 

From what I've read it doesn't "induce" labour. It just helps your cervix prepare for labour/birth. Apparently allowing it to stretch better and dilate better and such.
Who knows if it actually works but after being told my lil guy has a very large head I'm going to try it!


----------



## booflebump

It tones the muscles in your uterus - so like exercise for your uterus since you can't do it yourself. Most health food stores will have it 

xxx


----------



## sharonfruit

Tesco sells it in England!x


----------



## Cridge

I did perineal massage with my first for the last 6 weeks or so and I still had a 3.5 degree tear. :wacko: I had dh do the massage... I don't think I could have reached to do it myself. It definitely wasn't his favorite thing to do (nor mine), but he did it. Either it didn't help at all, or I would have been ripped to shreds even more than I was. :shrug:

So does the RLT cause bh??


----------



## sharonfruit

It doesn't cause me BH x


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I don't think it causes bh. I have only had 2cups though. But lately I've been suffering a ton of bh quite a lot in general.


----------



## gaiagirl

I've been drinking it throughout pregnancy and while TTC. It's a mild herb that is thought to tone and strengthen the uterus but its certainly not strong enough to bring on BH or labour! 

I enjoy the taste, but I usually add a little agave syrup or honey.


----------



## Mrs.326

I think I'll stick with plain old fashioned fresh pineapple when I'm ready to get this guy out :) I don't think I've ever seen RLT here?? But then again, I haven't really been looking for it.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am allergic to pineapple (and 95% of all other fruit)!! :(
getting my tonsil stones looked at again today... hope there has been an improvement!


----------



## sharonfruit

Ooh I might try adding honey, good idea x


----------



## morri

It makes your cervix nice and soft too(but only if it is prepared really). You can get it at the chemists or Reformhaus :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Eeeek too much pineapple and you'll be on the toilet all day Mrs :haha: 


Lovely bumps ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL! Very true - but hey, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do :)


----------



## Cridge

I'm game for being on the toilet too much before going into labor. :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Haha so true Cridge. The toilet in early labour is a good idea!!!!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I found a way to drink the rlt and not be super grossed out! Haha....I'm cooling it in the fridge and then adding a bit of cran-raspberry juice to it..I don't like that there's sugar in the juice (I mostly only ever drink water I don't like sugary drinks) but I figure it isn't that much adds up to maybe one glass of juice a day and if it helps me drink the rlt that may help me in labour I'll go for it! 

:)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Apparently you can buy rlt capsules?? I'm going to have a look..

Here we go..

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/categories.asp?cid=191


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I've heard of the capsules....also heard they don't work as well...who really knows though (how u can know what works better for that is beyond me). The health food store here didn't have the capsules when I went in so I opted for the tea.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Holland and Barrett sell the RLT capsules here in the UK :thumbup: 

I swear by RLT, my 2nd stage with DD labour only lasted 13 minutes. She practically fell out :rofl:


----------



## charlie15

ttc_lolly said:


> Holland and Barrett sell the RLT capsules here in the UK :thumbup:
> 
> I swear by RLT, my 2nd stage with DD labour only lasted 13 minutes. She practically fell out :rofl:

13 minutes!! i like the sound of that! hoping my religious drinking of RLT hits the spot!!


----------



## cookielucylou

Does anyone know what you can take/do for pelvic pain? Its really getting me down now :(


----------



## booflebump

As in spd pain cookie?


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi ladies...here is what is going on with me...
The medication I'm on is meant to slow contractions and I take it every 6 hours. It has only been working for the first 3 hours and then I feel them again. Nothing STRONG yet just more like cramping and braxton hicks again. I started losing my mucus plug yesterday. Every time I went to restroom it was there. Last night it started being tinged with pink or red blood. So, my body is still getting ready for labor regardless of the medication. I go to the doctor tomorrow morning and curious what he says...


----------



## charlie15

ashleywalton said:


> Hi ladies...here is what is going on with me...
> The medication I'm on is meant to slow contractions and I take it every 6 hours. It has only been working for the first 3 hours and then I feel them again. Nothing STRONG yet just more like cramping and braxton hicks again. I started losing my mucus plug yesterday. Every time I went to restroom it was there. Last night it started being tinged with pink or red blood. So, my body is still getting ready for labor regardless of the medication. I go to the doctor tomorrow morning and curious what he says...

Sounds like it's not much longer for you ashley!:thumbup: Good luck tomorrow with the Doc. If you are having your show that could well mean you are dilating more now!


----------



## gaiagirl

Good luck Ashley! Full term tomorrow at least, so baby will be A-OK to come out if needed :thumbup:

Will be thinking of you!


----------



## cookielucylou

I dont know if its spd-its lots of pain in my pelvis and groin area. I dont see mw for another week but I will ask her then as I've had it a few weeks now.


----------



## gaiagirl

I have a lot of groin pain too, it feels like I did 100 inner thigh exercises. But I didn't do any. At all. Lol


----------



## CharlieKeys

Cookielucy - do you get like a burning sensation in your groin too? As well as the pain? I asked my midwife the other day is this amount of pain normal in my pelvis and the burning sensation and she said, having already had children the pain is normal - everything is already stretched and baby has more room to lean on things she shouldn't be leaning on etc etc.


----------



## booflebump

Eeeep - WTB is going to be having her triplets tonight!!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ahh soo excited for WTB!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh so exciting! Good luck WTB! X


----------



## cookielucylou

CharlieKeys yes I do also get the burning. I was just walking to our bedroom from lo's room and my right leg gave and was really hurting to walk on it-i thought maybe maybe was pressing on nerves or something so that would make sense with it being our 2nd.


----------



## CharlieKeys

eeeeeek GOOD LUCK WTB!! :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck WTB!! I'll be checking in the morning for an update!


----------



## silver_penny

For those of you who are experiencing prodromal or latent labor, does it make you touchy? The uncertainty of it all is just so frustrating, especially when the contractions start coming closer and getting stronger, and then they just peter out to being every 10-30 min again.


----------



## babyfeva

Wishing you a speedy and healthy delivery of your precious triplets WTB!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Our girls are here!!!

Scarlett Danielle. 4 lbs 7 oz. 
Sophie Ann, 4 lbs 6 oz
And Madeline Christine 3 lbs 6 oz. 

The measuring and weighing went really quickly and DH was only able to snag pics of Scarlett. They were born in the order we always referred to them A, B, and C. 

All three gave lovely little angry cries, and little miss Maddie came out like an angry cat, telling the whole world she's spunky and here to stay. 

I'm still in the recovery room and mostly numb, so further updates will come later. I can't believe I'm a mom x3!!!!!


----------



## silver_penny

Congrats on your three bundles of joy, WTB!!!


----------



## Cridge

Yay WTB!!!! So happy for you! I can't believe you have THREE little girls! I'm feeling a little overwhelmed for you. :winkwink: You're going to be great! Are you SO happy to not be pregnant anymore?!! Congrats! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay!!!!!!! Congrats WTB!


----------



## daddiesgift

Yay!! WTB love the names! Glad they are doing well can't wait to see everyone's babies (in pictures anyways lol) 

Ashley so odd they sent you home and are trying to stop labor I know you're a little early but obviously you're body is ready and maybe you're due date is off and you're further along, even if its a couple of days. My son was born at 7lbs at 37w2d and perfectly healthy! No problems with anything and the smartest little terror around :haha: 

Cookie- what you describe sounds like what I felt when my son "dropped" the last couple weeks I felt like I'd danced all night, ran a marathon and kicked in the vagina by a grown man. Just heavy baby weighing down getting ready for big exit!! 

My ob appt was lame. He said they only check for labor signs at 36 and 39 weeks and that's it!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

omg WTB!!! congrats!! i am so happy for you and your DH!! i can not wait to see their precious faces! you are a champ!

and daddies, that stinks! i get checked every week from 36 weeks until i give birth. apart of me is worried i will be let down though because i don't think he has even dropped. we will see though!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats WTB!! I love their names! So sweet! Can't wait to see pics! :)

daddiesgift-If I were progressing more while I was there then they were going to let me go, but nothing was happening, she wasn't even engaging. They told me it seemed as if my cervix and my body were not connected. It was strange. But I'm feeling like she's engaging tonight. I lost more mucus tonight...I'm just ready for my appt in the morning so I can see if anything has happened since I left hospital Monday.


----------



## bugaboobaby

CONGRATS WTB!!!!!! what beautiful names:) So happy for you that you are no longer pregnant! Can't wait to hear updates and see pics of your three little cuties!


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats wtb!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whoop whoop to WTB are her triplets!! Congratulations! I'm am so happy for you.

Silverpenny, I remember the uncertainty being a nightmare last time but I'm still not far along enough yet for it to be an issue I guess. It's the hardest part of the last stage of pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations WTB!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Beautiful names, and fab weights, even dinky wee Maddie!! xxx


----------



## Alandsa

Awww congratulations!! :D such wonderful news! Our first November babies!


----------



## bumpyyride

congratulations WTB!!!:happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats WTB :)


----------



## charlie15

Congratulations WTB!!!! beautiful names, looking forward to seeing some pics. Hope you're doing well post c sec x

Silver penny, i had 3 hours worth of contractions last night, likely braxton hicks. I have been getting them daily with increasing intensity for a few weeks now, last night was the most uncomfortable by far!! so i know what you mean, i had no idea what should i be doing, my gut feeling was that it was BH but it just wasn't going away. I did call the labour ward at the hospital for an opinion and was advised to take paracetamol and have a warm bath and see if they went away, if they didn't to call back a could be true labour. 

I just think it's a long pre labour as it's my first too, but to ladies who have already had been through this does anyone know how long pre labour can last like this with your first? Baby is totally engaged and my gut feeling is bubs will be here before due date but i suppose it could go on for a very LONG time!!! please not, i really didn't enjoy last night! Sorry for waffling on!


----------



## morri

Congrats on your 3 girls WTB :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on your 3 little bundles WTB :hugs: and such great weights too!


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay, congratulations WTB. Can't wait to see photos of them.


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations again, WTB.

Ashley good luck at your appointment.

Charli sorry that you have been uncomfortable with tightening a, how exciting that something could be happening though! X


----------



## Mrs.326

YAY WTB!!!! Congratulations on being a mommy x3!!! So happy that you're girls are finally here, and at great weights too! Can't wait for more updates :)

Ashley - Best of luck at your appointment! Here's hoping they just let it happen and you can labor and get through the uncomfortable stage to the over-the-moon-elated stage when your little girl is finally in your arms!

Charlie - sorry to hear you've been so uncomfortable :( Have you called L&D yet? How many contractions are you having in an hour... if they keep getting stronger, I'd definitely call.


----------



## booflebump

I had my home birth assessment done today, and the kit delivered - so we are all systems go for baby to come now :dance: :wohoo: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## cookielucylou

What happened in your home assesment booflebump? I havnt seen my mw since she left the message saying we can have one so no idea what to expect.


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Congrats wtb! That's so exciting that they are here!


----------



## charlie15

Today has been better thanks, a few this evening but nothing like last night! I'll just take each day at a time, I'm sure this could go on and on and as much as I'd love bubs to be here a week or so early I'll probably be here moaning at 42 weeks!!!

Yey to home assessment Boofle, I'd love to try a home birth, maybe with No2!!

Any news Ashley?? i feel you're next to pop!!


----------



## booflebump

cookielucylou said:


> What happened in your home assesment booflebump? I havnt seen my mw since she left the message saying we can have one so no idea what to expect.

Just went through my birth plan, got the phone numbers to call when the time comes, when to call, reasons why we would have to transfer, about delivery of the entonox (we have to inform the fire brigade we have it in the house lol), went through what was in the home birth kit and just had a general chat - she doesn't 'assess' anything as such xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hey gals. Updated pictures of the gummybears on page 125 of my triplet pregnancy journal. I'm all tuckered out so I'm just going to guide folks that way for pics!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Off for a sneaky peek now :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Charlie and Boofle, congratulations on getting to full term!


----------



## ashleywalton

Charlie- I feel like so too but not so sure anymore. Baby isn't engaged and still no change. I know it can still happen at any moment but I still have to take medication to slow contractions...


----------



## palacemommy

I switched from an OB to a midwife couple weeks ago and she reassessed my due date to be nov 26th instead of nov 21st because I usually have about a 35 day cycle not the regular 28. :( At this point I just want her here!! I don't want to think that extra days have been added on lol


----------



## Cridge

palacemommy - yuck!! I can't imagine having extra days added on at this point! I had 3 days added on in the first trimester and that's killing me still. :wacko: Did they not do a dating scan in your first couple of months?


----------



## CharlieKeys

Gorgeous girls WTB :) Maddie seems like a little madame already - gonna have your hands full there :haha:

Ooh Boofle - a homebirth! Are you having a pool?


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Charlie, she certainly is! I wish we could have caught that initial angry cat yowl from her entrance into the world. The only time I saw her in person long enough to actually get a look at her she was sleeping so sweetly I didn't have it in me to wake her. She's tricking me with her wiles, making me think she's a calm sleepy baby. :winkwink:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats to you too Ashley on reaching full term! And also to any other 37 weekers I've missed :)


----------



## booflebump

Sure am Charlie :thumbup: Got a birth pool in a box lent from a friend, so just need to have a dry run with it x


----------



## gaiagirl

Awesome Boofle, I am renting one from a doula in town (same lady who is also doing my hypnobirthing sessions). I dont think I am getting the pool until the end of Oct though, so hopefully he IS a Nov baby!

Are you aiming for a water birth, or just looking to use the pool as a pain management tool and then deliver out of water? I am not decided either way, definitely going to use it in active labour, but not set on a water birth...just going to see what feels best. That is part of the appeal of home, of course, the flexibility to do whatever feels right at the time! :thumbup:


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations WTB! :) xx


----------



## morri

cute babies WTB :D.
Lots of full terms coming up . and also 1 month exactly today till EDD dfor me :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I really admire you home birth ladies!! :) Me ... I am a worrier so like being in the birthing unit .. it sort of keeps my mind at rest.


----------



## booflebump

gaiagirl said:


> Awesome Boofle, I am renting one from a doula in town (same lady who is also doing my hypnobirthing sessions). I dont think I am getting the pool until the end of Oct though, so hopefully he IS a Nov baby!
> 
> Are you aiming for a water birth, or just looking to use the pool as a pain management tool and then deliver out of water? I am not decided either way, definitely going to use it in active labour, but not set on a water birth...just going to see what feels best. That is part of the appeal of home, of course, the flexibility to do whatever feels right at the time! :thumbup:

I'm planning much and such the same - use the pool to help with the surges, and then see how I feel at the time as to whether I want to birth in there or not :thumbup:



CharlieKeys said:


> I really admire you home birth ladies!! :) Me ... I am a worrier so like being in the birthing unit .. it sort of keeps my mind at rest.

Birth is safest in the place _you_ feel safest is what I think - and whether that be at home, hospital or birthing centre is completely up to the individual :thumbup: 

xxx


----------



## cookielucylou

I dont understand why hospital births become the most comnon thing as pregnancy and birth isnt a bad thing or an illness. My first was born in hospital as we didnt really think about other options but we are hoping for a home birth this time round.


----------



## daddiesgift

I wanted a home birth last time but living through that I'd rather be in hospital lol. But I guess I'm a wuss and worry too much about what could or could not happen. I was so pumped last time to go natural but I was so miserable I now understand why people get drugs! This time I'm only worried about them not giving me an epidural, I can't go through that again! Everything else I think I've figured out :winkwink:


----------



## sharonfruit

I agree - I don't really understand why giving birth at hospital has become the norm, nor do I understand why staying overnight is more normal than not? X


----------



## morri

I prefer hospital because I wouldnt like all the gunk in my own home :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok, not sure what's with the hormones today but since last night I have just felt DOWN. I have absolutely nothing to be upset about but I'm feeling so negative for some reason and I can snap out of it! 

I almost feel guilty too because I feel like the negative energy is bad for baby :(


----------



## daddiesgift

Gaaigirl- it's just hormones! The last two weeks absolutely everything and everyone irratates me! Instead of sadness I get pissed off easily. My poor husband the other days his chewing nearly sent me over the edge :haha: 

To me you should give birth where ever you want and no one should stop you. To me giving birth at home to SOME is risky, your house won't have all the capabilities of a hospital to help baby or you if something was to happen. That's why I like the ideas of a birthing center, where you get what you want relaxation and "natural" wise but if anything was to happen you're right there! I had my son in a birthing center and I know everyone's experience is different but for me all the things I read did not help! Idk if I progressed too quickly or the back labor but the walking, water, music, massages, pushing in different positions didn't ease or relax me what so ever. 

I stayed 48 hours there but it was mostly for my son, they could've cared less about me :haha: they wait 24 hours to circumsize him plus hearing test, blood test, all tests had to be at certain points after birth. I was so anxious to leave I regret it cause I didn't get breast feeding down. Seeing lactation consultants helped but not like if they were at your house 24-7! My milk wasn't even in when I left. Here they told me since its 2nd baby if we are both well we can leave after 24 hours. If I didn't have my son I'd want to stay longer. 

Anywho idk where I'm going with this :haha: but I see both arguments, only at home only at hospital. I think it should be mothers choice first then take recommendation of midwives, doctors.


----------



## cookielucylou

Our MW assumed we were doing a hospital birth and wasn't happy when we asked about a home birth and didn't want us having one-for them not us.
I completely agree with everyone doing what they are comfortable with but the choice should be offered not just assumed.


----------



## booflebump

^^ They are meant to be promoting more home births, but then they aren't providing the resources to allow midwives to do so! It's a sad state of affairs in the UK - home birthers get 2 midwives, go in to the hospital and you might have to share one with another lady...how is that right? Makes me mad - we need more midwives, more resources, and more money pumped in to maternity care

GG - I had a random crying fit today too after the cat jumped on me and scratched by accident :haha: It's hormones!!!

xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I agree, they are pushing for more home births but there just aren't enough MW's to go around. Sad state of affairs :(

I have been extra hormonal lately too. I haven't been that bad at all during this whole pregnancy, but these past few weeks have been hard x


----------



## cookielucylou

That is the reason we were given-they are short staffed.
I've found myself getting upset with my toddler a lot more recently which I really hate-I keep thinking he is going to hate me soon :(


----------



## gaiagirl

So good to know I'm not alone! I read online that some people think a 'funk' sets in 2 weeks before baby...so here's to hoping for a 39-weeker :):)

I won't get my hopes up, lol.


----------



## Cridge

gaiagirl - I've definitely felt down the last few days. I was so excited to have baby a week ago, and for some reason I'm just not feeling it the last few days. :nope: I'm hoping it's not a sign that I'll be depressed after the birth. I've found myself going through depressed states a lot during this pregnancy.

I prefer a hospital birth just cause I like having all the technology and staff there in case of emergency. I'm not convinced my son would be here if I had attempted a home birth with him. But you think of all the women in other countries that squat in a corner to have their baby then get back to work right after. :wacko: With #1 I couldn't wait to get out of the hospital afterwards, but I'm actually excited to stay my full stay and be pampered with this one.... I've heard amazing things about the care (and food!!) in this hospital. :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Cridge, that crossed my mind too about PPD because I've been hormonal.

Also, this may seem really silly but I worry about crazy hormone levels causing bad baby acne in the newborn phase! I know it's only cosmetic and it is fairly normal, but my friends little guy has the WORST case right now and it just got me worried, lol. 

Of all things, I know it's not that important but still...the thought of his little face covered in acne is already hard to take!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i had an up and down day.

the positive was i got to spend the afternoon with my family and saw my 10 month old niece for awhile who i adore and don't get to see as much as i wish.

the bad was we walked into the grocery store to pick up a dessert and walked right into my husbands brother who he is estranged from. my DH is estranged from his mother, father and brother and it had been a long time since seeing him in person. they found out through others that we were expecting and it just made me really emotional. nothing happened, just some head nods but i can not believe out of all the stores we walked in at the same exact time. it crept me out because we probable go to that grocery store once a year and last we know he didn't live THAT close.

so then my hormones got to me and i started thinking how tough it must be for my DH. he is so amazing and deserved soo much more. i can't imagine having my first child and not having my family involved at all. its all i could and can think about now. i tried not to cry but couldn't help it. my DH took it well or at least faked it for me. i love him so much. 

:( sorry that was so long


----------



## gaiagirl

Awww wishful that sucks. I have the same feelings about DHs family. They're not estranged but there are some serious issues and I always just think how amazing it is that he turned out to be who he is despite them. 

I think when you love someone so much you cannot stand the thought of them being hurt in any way...totally normal!


----------



## daddiesgift

I didnt know baby acne came from us being stressed?! Im so ready to have baby and get to losing weight today I feel like a whale! My stomach is so big feels like its going to tear open! I hope that doesnt mean more stretch marks! I try and want to eat as healthy as I can now but I just find myself wanting tons of sweets and carbs. 

Im kind of worried how this baby will be, my son didnt move much especially this far along and now he is a wild man! This baby moves all day non stop in the oddest positions and hurts me constantly, I hope he doesnt come out a wildman then Im stuck with two hyper babies :wacko: I feel sick when baby moves so much for some reason like I am riding in a car over a hill really fast.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

gaiagirl said:


> Awww wishful that sucks. I have the same feelings about DHs family. They're not estranged but there are some serious issues and I always just think how amazing it is that he turned out to be who he is despite them.
> 
> I think when you love someone so much you cannot stand the thought of them being hurt in any way...totally normal!

yeah i think about it all the time, but seeing him in person really hit me. it felt like i didnt breath for 5 minutes because i was so tense. i never know if i should bring it up to my DH and ask him how he feels... if he needs to talk... because the last time i did he was like "no, lets not ruin this day by bringing up sad stuff". ugh i am way too emotional at this point :cry:


----------



## morri

oh here home birth midwives arent as common anymore because they premiums for their insurances are ridiculously high these days, (so high that they can't afford it) so most of them opt for being midwife in a hospital.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh wishful that sounds like such a hard situation. It sounds like you give him enough love to make up for it though and soon he will be the Daddy of a person so precious, his heart will feel like it will burst with love :hugs: You are doing the best thing for him right now and being supportive and giving him a little baby.

Daddies, I worry too as this one doesn't stop moving ever! He wakes me at night with kicks etc. His cousin is nuts so I'm really hoping this one will be a bit quieter!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks fish&chips that was very sweet of you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Big hugs, Wishful! :hugs: that sounds like a really difficult situation to be in, but it sounds like your DH handles it well and has you there for support. 

I found myself crying in the tub last night... I think it was just from exhaustion. We had our last baby shower over the weekend and a house full of guests afterward. I was just worn out and ready for some me time.


----------



## gaiagirl

Daddies - baby acne isn't from us being stressed, it's from normal maternal hormones that cross the placenta before delivery. At least that's the most accepted hypothesis. Anyways I just worry that if I'm extra hormonal maybe there are extra hormones, lol. 

Apparently baby acne is more common with boys too because of their reaction to the female hormones?

Any other already-moms have experience with baby acne?


----------



## Mrs.326

Funny you mention that, Gaia! I have 3 nephews and 1 neice and my neice had the clearest skin by far. All of my nephews had baby acne.


----------



## morri

I think the most creepy thing about hormones crossing the border is when little baby girls bleed (don't know how common that is but i have read that it does happen...) Id rather have the acne then.


----------



## SarahDiener

Yeah I agree!!! Also apparently lots of newborn girls and boys can get tiny boobs... from our hormones, It's so creepy!


----------



## cookielucylou

My son had really hard little boobs as a nb which I was told was normal.


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all.. i was away for the weekend so just wanted to pop in an say hi and congratz on ur girls WTB


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks MRS. and a good cry is sometimes needed. hope your last baby shower went well!

and on the topic of baby acne, i am jealous of my nieces skin.. even as a NB it was flawless haha


----------



## daddiesgift

My sons skin was perfectly fine, I don't think he's ever had acne spots or miscolored skin ect. I'm also jealous of his flawless skin :haha: my husband says its just newborn skin and won't look so great always, think he's jealous :winkwink: 

I looked for this raspberry leaf tea and can't find any! Does it have to say leaf? I found lots of just raspberry tea. Ill check organic store later. 

Anyone keeping up with their kegal exercises? I try but forget often!


----------



## Cridge

My son had a slight case of acne. I remember picking blackheads out of his nose. :sick: I know I shouldn't have been picking, but I couldn't help myself. :haha: You can also express milk out of baby girls sometimes. But - ouch!

Daddiesgift - this baby is active ALL day long as well! But then he goes to sleep between 9:30-10:30 and is asleep until 5am, then goes back to sleep after 10-15 minutes until late morning. I'm SO hoping he keeps that schedule up! :haha: My son didn't sleep at all during the day after he was born either, so when I see a sleeping baby, I wonder what's wrong with it. :wacko:


----------



## sharonfruit

I've not been doing much kegels, I'll probably regret that. 

I think it does need to be raspberry leaf and not just raspberry tea xxx


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I hope my lil guy doesn't have bad baby acne, honestly it grosses me out, but with my luck he probably will haha.

I just had my baby shower yesterday. It was lots of fun. We got super spoiled with sooooo many things! We just have a few necessities to pick up and were ready for lil bean to arrive! 
I think I'm full blown nesting though because after getting home last night from the shower I spent the whole night taking things out of packages, taking tags off, washing alllll the clothes and blankets and putting everything away. I'm totally done putting everything away except for some clothes I need to buy hangers for. It took me hours, and I was already exhausted but I just "needed" to get it all done. 

I'm so ready for him to get here now! After this week I'll have nothing else to get or do for his arrival to take my mind off being uncomfortable so he can arrive anytime after this week! Sooner the better!


----------



## bethanchloe

I'll have a baby next week, this is RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## Mrs.326

YAY BETH!!! :happydance: 

Are you feeling anxious?? I'd be on pins and needles if I _knew_ when he'd be here :)


----------



## bethanchloe

Mrs.326 said:


> YAY BETH!!! :happydance:
> 
> Are you feeling anxious?? I'd be on pins and needles if I _knew_ when he'd be here :)

Terrified!! It's overtaken all excitement and left me in panic haha!!


----------



## Cridge

You'll do great Bethanchloe! 

Congrats on the awesome shower lilbean! I've been nervous about opening any packages - one of my coping mechanisms at work. I have started to wash a few items that I know I'll need in the first few days, and my son has helped with sorting and organizing the nursery. :haha: I find him in there randomly going through things - it's so cute!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Aw cridge that's so cute!
Are you nervous you'll jinx something? 


I wanted to have it all done so that when baby arrives I won't have to worry about any of that "mundane" stuff. I've got enough going on with the other kids to worry about without having to organize and things on top of it all......haha plus I'm a lil OCD in general and like to be prepared/organized.


----------



## Cridge

Not worried I'll jinx it.... it's just after 10 years of waiting for #2 it's hard to believe we'll actually have a baby at the end of this. I keep thinking I'm going to have to take everything back because it's not real. :wacko:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Cridge-ah ic what you mean


----------



## booflebump

Eeeep Beth, so exciting!

My gas and air has been delivered, and I've phoned the fire brigade to let them know it's here too. So it's all systems go! Next appointment is on 31st October - it would be nice not to be pregnant by then, but I suspect I rather will be :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Eeeeek Beth - how exciting!!! :) :) 

Babyacne ...? Both boys skin was fine - they had a few dry patches (which I was told was normal) and Henry had a couple of pimpley spots but that was it. 

Boofle - what did the fire brigade say? I think it's quite funny they need to be informed ... of course it's a safety precaution, but would never even have thought about telling them. 

I'm really struggling with my eldest at the minute. . . Not sure if there is like a 2 year regression or something :shrug: but, he's become EXTRA clingy - he's NOT a clingy child and never has been so, this is all new for me. He won't leave me alone, follows me everywhere, he's really whingey, will only nap next to me, is refusing to eat all his main dinner etc etc and, it's getting to me :( It's like having a newborn all over again lol. Not sure what his problem is, but it needs to calm down before Phoebe arrives :dohh:


----------



## silver_penny

Feeling some pretty regular contractions tonight. Maybe I'll have my LO in my arms tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oooh good luck!! xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Good Luck penny! 

It's 5am and I'm up watching Jack and the Neverland Pirates :/ my son has been skipping naps, going to bed early and getting up when daddy gets up for work...zzzz maybe ill pack my bag this morning with all this extra time :haha: 

Have any of you ladies bought nipple shields? I saw some Medela ones for sale but they were in S-m-l. How do I know which one to get measure my whole nipple or? Do they work?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm no expert but I understand the shields are to help if there are problems with breast feeding such as the latch or pain. I'm going to try natural first and then if I need nipple shields I will buy them then. No idea about how to size them though!


----------



## babyfeva

Penny keep us updated. 
Bethanchloe- whens the date?
Today is my first official day off from early disability. Don't know where to start... 
I've been feeling soreness in my inner thighs- has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Mrs.326

Charlie - I've heard boys tend to do that with moms that are carrying girls. It's like they sense the extra female hormones and become really clingy. Apparently girls do that as well when their moms are carrying boys. My neice was super clingy with me early on (she is also a _very_ independent child and not clingy at all... it's what made my sister-in-law suspect I was expecting a boy!)... although, now that I'm "super pregnant" she wants nothing to do with me. She's terrified of my belly since she saw it move. LOL!


----------



## Mrs.326

DG - I'm not 100% sure what nipple shields are for, either, but my best friend has to use them because her nipples are inverted... I think it stems back to what F&C said about problems latching. 
 
babyfeva - YES! I have inner thigh pain ALL the time and have since about 16ish weeks... it's part of my sciatic nerve pain. Maybe baby has moved positions and is now sitting on that nerve causing that pain for you.

I've had pretty regular menstrual like cramping since 7am (it's almost 9:30am here now). Not sure if I should wait it out or call the hospital... Still haven't lost any plug, though.


----------



## daddiesgift

Everyone told me with my son when I asked about the nipple covers not to use them cause of sucking difference from real nipple ect so I brushed off using them but come to find out they are to help with latch AND pain which was our main problems!! Ive already made up my mind that I will not boobie feed full time, for me Ive experienced it and I know every child is different but I cant do that again. Ill from boob feed till milk comes in then pump and if Im feeling stressed used formula at the time. With my son he would take a bottle no problem but just didnt want the boob I found my supply go down even with only pumping his milk and people told me to attach him to boob but at that point he was so use to bottle he wouldnt suck right anymore. So im thinking..lol...if im in pain, MAIN reason I dont want to breast feed I can just use a shield! I plan to maybe attach baby once a day to keep supply up and since I plan to pretty much bottle feed I dont care if the shield messes up boobie sucking :) IDK! 

For me since I got into a routine with bottle feeding for about a year with my son I find it so much easier and as lazy as it may seem I just prefer it from the 6 weeks I strictly boobie fed. Everyone says boob is easier, bottle is easier, I think that each have their perks and since Im still use to doing bottle I have no problem with it! and I guess since we had such good luck with formula and he did great and is perfectly fine I dont feel like its as bad as everyone makes it out to be. Odd enough my husband was really behind me breast feeding my son but when I bring it up now he seems uncomfortable and acts like he doesnt want me to. 

Speaking of kids and hormones :) I never thought they could really sniff something like that out, my son is oblivious to me being pregnant but he has been super boob clingy lately!! He will come up to me and smell them! And a few times he tries to suck on them through my shirt?!? But he hasnt had the boob in a year and he only gets a bottle now first thing in morning and before bed so im not sure if he smells something or what. My husband said he is just a boob man and since they are bigger than usual he is just enjoying them :rofl: Idk but it is odd!

Mrs.- You dont have to lose your plug to go into labor, some dont lose it till they are already in the hospital and some lose it so lightly often that its not even really noticed! When I lost mine with my son I just knew that day I was having a baby lol NOPE! Still about two weeks, it was really bloody too but the doctor said the plug always regenerates itself so even when you are losing it it will grow back. So its not a sure sign labor is on its way, so you never know!


----------



## cookielucylou

My DS has got really clingy too, and wants the boob pretty constantly but I am putting that down to my milk being super tasty at the moment. We dont know babys sex.
I've been getting that inner thigh pain, i will be walking along fine then cant move anymore because of the shooting pain.


----------



## gaiagirl

I definitely have had the inner thigh pain for the past 3-4 weeks or so. Feels like I've been doing major thigh exercises - but I definitely have NOT! Ha.


----------



## bethanchloe

babyfeva said:


> Bethanchloe- whens the date?

25th!
Single figures today - so not ready but then I don't imagine I ever will be haha!


----------



## sharonfruit

I have the thigh pain too, boo.

Also, I've been using bits of plug for a week now!

I'd call if I were you Mrs, your still early so they may want to check you ver. Hope all is ok x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh Mrs - never knew that! I don't mind the cuddles, but when he's clinging to my leg when doing lunches/dinners/tidying up it sort of gets annoying :haha:

Did you call the hospital?


----------



## Mrs.326

I finally got some relief. I haven't had any menstrual like cramps in a few hours... I'm still having a ton of braxton hicks that are gradual more uncomfortable, but it's just tightening and no cramping. If I experience another episode like earlier, I'll definitely call... I just hate whining/calling... :shrug:


----------



## sharonfruit

I know what you mean and it's a chore to have to go in and sit and wait for hours too. I hope things ease up xx


----------



## Cridge

Mrs - make sure you're hydrated really well. You don't want to go into labor this early!

I had my 36 week doc appointment today. I'm 1cm dilated, very soft and almost completely effaced! I know that doesn't necessarily mean anything, but since I was hard as a rock and only .5cm at 41 weeks with #1, I'm excited that my body is doing something! I've been planning on going over this entire pregnancy, but it sounds like my doc isn't going to let that happen, so I've got 3 weeks left of being pregnant - max!! :thumbup: My doc says baby is big (thank you PCOS - booo!) so we're going to do an u/s next Monday and if he's 7.5-8 pounds already (please no), we'll induce. Holy cow - I could have less than 2 weeks left of this! :wacko:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

my coming home outfit came today. it came out cute! i plan on framing it after :) minus the fleece blankie
 



Attached Files:







murray.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cridge

Super cute Wishful!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Wishful - that outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, wishful! I love it!! :) 

Okay, ladies. I called and left a message with my nurse. The cramps have eased up since just before lunch, but now my back is aching (not hurting... aching??) and I've had a few sharp pains shoot through my cervix. I'll see if I can push for them to have L&D check me out just to make sure everything is okay... I agree, Cridge. I definitely don't want to have baby this early! I'm drinking water like it's going out of style so hopefully things will calm down.


----------



## daddiesgift

Cute outfit wishful!! 

I hope it's nothing Mrs! I've been having weird feelings too but I just say its pregnancy issues :) 

TMI but for a few days a couple times a day I will feel like I'm going to have really bad diarehea but when I go to bathroom nothing comes out not even gas?? It's an urge that makes me run to bathroom but nothing! Usually lasts 30 mins idk what it is. 

I sooo can't wait for my 36 week appt how disappointed I will be if nothing is progressing I'm ready to just get this over with :haha: 

I feel your pain Charley, though my boy has always been super clingy. Him sleeping in his room has become impossible he won't go down in there at all anymore not even nap time so he's sleeping with us :wacko: scared for him when baby comes


----------



## Mrs.326

I talked to the nurse. She said go home, rest, soak in a hot bath, take tylenol, etc. and see if that helps to relieve the pain. If I'm still having constant cramps for an hour or more, or have 6 or more timeable contractions within an hour to go straight to L&D. She said it all sounds normal though and that my body is getting ready for labor. She said they'd like to hold off labor for a minimum of 1 week, preferably 3 weeks, if that's actually what's going on. 

She also said this to me, which I thought was interesting... our uteruses (uteri??) are irritable at different times throughout the day. Some people notice they have more cramps in the morning, but most women experience more cramps at night. She said it could just be that my uterus is more irritable in the morning and that's why I feel the cramping constantly... which is why she wants me to go to L&D if the pain doesn't let up this evening after relaxing.


----------



## sharonfruit

That makes sense, my BHs always come at night x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Daddies that's what my contractions last time felt like, although not immediately. Hope they pass soon x

I was worried my waters had gone this morning but it was just a looooooong wee ;)


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Mrs- I've been dealing With the same sort of things today.
I drove the oldest to school, came home and ate, was up for maybe 3 hrs then went for a nap. I slept for a couple hours (off and on) but was finally really woken up by weird tightness/uncomfortableness all over my whole bump! It was different from bh or cramping I've had in past. My oh asked if it was contractions and I'm like "how should I know? Never had a baby before" (silly men swear they think we get some sort of bulliten about these things "you are having a contraction now" "your baby will arrive in 4 hrs" lol)

For the last couple hours I've had these off and on along with shooting pains throughout my bump and a LOT of pressure in my pubic/vagina region, feels like he's about to drop out in a way. 

I had a shower, that eased the pain for while I was in there but started right back up when I came out. 

Ugh feels so uncomfortable!


----------



## gaiagirl

Daddies I have heard before that contractions can feel like bad diarrhea cramps, so that's interesting!

So many of you guys have some serious action happening! Nothing here...sigh.


----------



## lilbeanhoping

well ladies I came to the hospital about 3hrs ago, expecting to be sent right home........instead told I'm 3cm and in labour! Now I'm all hooked up and being monitored. Was not expecting this!


----------



## daddiesgift

I knew it Lilbean!! Lol what you described sounded pretty in labor to me!! Looks like a lot of early labors going on here


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck lilbean!!! keep us updated if you can!!!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Thanks ladies!
I'm not 5cm.
Doc isn't sure if I'm going to need a csec yet, aparently she's feeling my septum in the way. So more waiting and seeing. They're going to let me progress and decide in a bit if things rnt moving out of the way.
Contractions were nuthing for me at first, machine was registering them and a lot I wasn't even feeling! Now they're stronger but still really manageable. 

Ill update u as I can :)


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh my goodness! Good luck! Good thoughts coming your way for you and baby!


----------



## Cridge

Wow Lilbean!! So they're going to let you go ahead and deliver at 35 weeks? How exciting!!! I hope it all goes well - good luck!!


----------



## morri

Good luck lilbean :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck lilbean!!! xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck lilbean, I'll keep checking here!

We had our last antenatal class last night, I really found them helpful.
We had to move out our flat over a week ago as we are having a new bathroom fitted, the nursery decorated and hallway painted. We moved back in last night now the major dusty works are finished. It looks amazing, the nursery is really coming together and now has paint on the walls. We also had to have a bath fitted as we only had a walk in shower. The nursery furniture is being delivered on Tuesday so I'll post pics when it's all finished. So exciting!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good luck lilbean :flower:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hi ladies....quick update as I'm exhausted
He's here! :) had cesection......he's havin bit trouble breathing he's in nursery...we knew he would be cause so early, otherwise he's doin good so far....6lbs 9oz 

Thanx for the support:)


----------



## SarahDiener

Congrats Lilbean!!!


----------



## sharonfruit

Congratulations! And what a great weight! Xxx


----------



## morri

Congrats lilbean :D


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Lilbean! :) xx


----------



## cookielucylou

Congratulations :)Brilliant weight for him, hope his breathing gets sorted soon.


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Lilbean! I hope all is well, what a great weight!! 

Everyone's having babies early, I sure hope I'm not a 42 weeker :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats lilbean!!! :)


----------



## Bookity

Congrats lilbean!! :)


----------



## babyfeva

Lilbean- congrats! Get some rest.


----------



## babyfeva

Silverpenny- any news?
Mrs.- feeling any better?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Huge congrats lilbean, and what a fantastic weight! :flower:


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations Lilbean!!!


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations lilbean!!

Lots of early babies in here - I wonder how many of us will be late?

xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

AH! lilbean!!!! Congratulations :) :)

Babyfeva - Still cramping over here, but not nearly as bad as yesterday. I guess this is just the new normal?? They did let up quite a bit yesterday evening when I got home and laid down.


----------



## gaiagirl

Wow lilbean congrats! 

Things are getting going real fast in this thread! I am almost 100% positive our man is a Nov baby but I am excited to see everything else that develops in October!

...maybe we should have planned Halloween costumes just in case!:haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

LOL, gaia... yesterday when I felt horrible with the cramps I thought to myself "I shouldn't have planned for Halloween!! I should've known something like this would happen since I've already bought my costume" :haha: Looks like I'll be making it to Halloween though... which is good, he still needs more cooking time!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Thanks ladies :) 
Its hard to get any rest/sleep when you can't hold your lil one and he's in a diff room :( I know he's in the best place for him right now but its hard to relax and even get some sleep. I got a little bit due to benadryl I was given for the crazy itchiness I've had as a result of the spinal!
His blook test came back all good so that's good news!no antibiotics!
His chest xray showed fluid in his lungs, which we already basically knew so just same treatment of extra oxygen. But he hasn't needed any tubes or anything yet so that's good! 
He's the cutest lil thing and I can't wait to snuggle him!

I'm doing pretty good after my section.
I was in active labour for about 12hrs before they decided I needed a csection due to what looks like I have a septum in my vagina as well as in my uterus!
Labour honestly wasn't that bad for me and I got up to 6cm's. I didn't use any pain relief other than heating pack on my back. The nurses were surprised I could actually walk/talk/laugh through my contractions.

Good luck to all you ladies! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats lilbean!! i am glad you had, what seems to be, a pretty good labor, all considering! and i am so glad baby is doing good. it seems like you should be able to snuggle him soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, lilbean :) I hope you get to snuggle with your little man soon! Can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## ashleywalton

lilbean-Congrats on your little one! Great weight! Glad he is only needing some extra oxygen, hopefully it stays that way! :) I hope you get to cuddle with him soon! 

Hope everyone is hangin in there! ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Boofle - I am fully expecting to go late :haha:


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Lilbean!! What a big boy for being so early! I hope he gets his breathing figured out soon so you can snuggle him. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## sharonfruit

> Boofle - I am fully expecting to go late

I'm starting to think I will end up goin over too :( although I don't think you will go over Charlie! Not with your 3rd :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Lilbean that's great news, congratulations! 

I'm pretty sure I'll go overdue x


----------



## morri

I hope won't :haha: I am so big already I can't imagine gettin more than 4 weeks .


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm feeling very pregnant today. Up until now I have had a pretty easy pregnancy (except for the first trimester) but today I'm struggling to breath and am incredibly tired. I'm suffering with my 2nd cold in a row which I'm sure has a lot to do with it. Think I'm now ready psychologically to have this baby.


----------



## Cridge

I've been feeling a cold coming on today too. :( I was hoping to get a lot done today (I've had more energy the last few days), but now I feel like my head won't let me get anything done. booo!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

had my 36 week appointment. was 60% thinned out and 1cm dilated. i'll take it! i know it means nothing but whatever lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great news Wishful! 

Cridge, I just had no energy or motivation today and like you I had lots before. 

My dh is following a no carb diet so if I don't want to eat chicken, spinach and lentils every night then I have to cook. Today I just didn't have the energy so went without. I know that won't help me get my energy back but I ended up asleep on the sofa I was so tired.


----------



## cookielucylou

Do you get examined at your 36week appointments now?


----------



## CharlieKeys

sharonfruit said:


> Boofle - I am fully expecting to go late
> 
> I'm starting to think I will end up goin over too :( although I don't think you will go over Charlie! Not with your 3rd :flower:Click to expand...

:haha: I thought that with my second but the little monkey decided to make me wait an extra 6 days :dohh: ... Think it's best to think you're going late so if you do go late you're not too disappointed ....... I hope this way of thinking works :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

cookielucylou said:


> Do you get examined at your 36week appointments now?

Not in the UK hun, they don't examine you here unless you're overdue, in labour or they have to for some medical reason!

Charlie, I'm getting in that mindset now. I'm thinking I could possibly have a other 8 weeks until she makes her appearance... that way it'll just be a nice surprise if she arrives any sooner :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's so horrible adding those extra 2 weeks on isn't it lol!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs. I'm glad you're cramps aren't as bad. Just try and relax when you can. Today is my second day off of work and I've noticed a different in the swelling of my feet. They look so much better :)


----------



## Cridge

I was planning on going to 41 weeks from the very beginning, so now that my doc has told me that won't happen, I feel like I've shaved a week off my pregnancy!!! It's great!

Babyfeva - I have major swelling as well and it just seems to get worse. :nope: I'm glad you're seeing some relief now that you're off work! Yay!!


----------



## daddiesgift

I should knock on wood, but I haven't had any swelling this pregnancy!! Last was HORRIBLE! I had to go to store shoeless to find some that would go on my feet! Not even slippers worked I ended up getting crocs :/ we went to zoo and my feet swelled so bad my friend pulled my crocs off and I had huge circles imprinted into my feet from the crocs :rofl: 

Mostly I have bh all day long, I hope that means something is preparing! I'd love at 38 week baby, a girl can dream! 

Haven't had any "diarehea" feelings today but back cramping more than usual, I haven't been drinking as much water as I should tho so its probably that!


----------



## babyfeva

Cridge what do you do for your swelling?


----------



## silver_penny

Still no baby, and contractions aren't as regular now. Still, the contractions did do something and I'm dilated to 4cm


----------



## Cridge

babyfeva - I've tried lots of things for the swelling and nothing really helps. Standing and sitting (especially sitting) are killer, but I've noticed that if I'm walking... a LOT - like shopping all day - then the swelling isn't as bad. Maybe because I have better circulation while walking...?? :shrug: I try to keep my feet up most of the day and that keeps it from getting worse, but doesn't help it get any better. I'm like daddiesgift - if I can get shoes or flip flops on, they leave huge marks! :haha: Dh put 3 dents in my leg the other night that lasted for about 30 minutes. All he was doing was rubbing my feet and resting his other hand on my leg. :wacko:

Dh's uncle is a surgeon and he says that if you keep your feet above your heart level for 30 minutes, 3 times a day, the swelling will go away. I have a bed that I can raise and lower the head and foot and I spent one day in it with my feet sky high.... did nothing. But you can try it and see if it works. The only thing I haven't tried is a warm bath because getting in and out of the tub doesn't sound appealing to me right now. But my doc said that might help a little...?

I drink a ton, stay away from sodium, eat lots of protein and keep my feet up. All of those things are supposed to help.... but.....


----------



## morri

My swelling has also been bad recently, funnily it is bad in the morning, it gets better over the day to get worse for the night again...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Daddies, I also had bad swelling last time. I had to buy some flip flops 2 sizes too big as that was all I could fit in to. They got worse for a few weeks after my c section as your body goes into shock. This pregnancy I keep admiring my ankles as can still see them! 

Silverpenny, 4cms is technically established labour so are you in the labour ward? Xx


----------



## sharonfruit

Silver penny congratulations on being 4cms I'm sure things wil progress soon! Good luck, once again I am very jealous - when will it be my turn :hissy:

I have my midwife appointment this morning x


----------



## booflebump

SP - hopefully baby will make their appearance soon - it's not unusual for a multiparous woman to walk around at 4-5cms and not be in labour! xxx


----------



## janna

No swelling here (didn't have any with DD either)... But I often get lightheaded when up on my feet, so I've been taken off work (last week).
My other big issue is weight gain... Or lack of it. My midwife is starting to get on my case about it, so I'm going to pick up some nutrition shakes to supplement my normal intake. I just don't have a great appetite, and my metabolism must run full speed when I'm pregnant! I managed to gain 15 lbs with DD (41+ weeks, 8 1/2 lb baby). But I'm 35 weeks tomorrow, and have only gained 4 lbs this pregnancy! Hope I put on a few more over the next weeks!
Also, hoping to NOT get to 41+ weeks this time around... LOL


----------



## morri

I happily give you some of my weight. 
I gained 20 kg so far...


----------



## janna

:) Too bad it doesn't work like that... LOL


----------



## WTBmyBFP

I didn't have swelling until after, and now my cankles look like snausages!!! Oy!

On the weight front I put on about 45 lbs, and am too chicken to find out where I am now, weight-wise.


----------



## Mrs.326

Woo hoo, Silver Penny! Sounds like you're making some progress over there... I'll be waiting for your birth story soon :)

WTB - 45lbs with 3 is AWESOME! Good for you... I'm somewhere in the 30-35lb range with just the one... YIKES!!!! I was still working out in the beginning, avoiding sweets, and eating healthy and immediately started "storing fat". I looked pregnant pretty early on, so I'm just going to chalk it up to my body type. (at least, thinking that way makes me feel better).


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Everyone puts on weight differently and as long as you and your LO are doing well, who cares?! Only real problem I've had since is with triplets my guts and uterus are distorted enough that I still look very, very pregnant. I can't go anywhere without someone asking when I'm due or commenting on it. Even had an old lady in khols just gape at me yesterday like I am some sort of circus freak. My dad was with me and I thought he was going to attack her. :rofl: grandpa is definitely in "protect mama bear" mode.


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi gals. I know I never really kept up here but just thought I would let you all know that our HBAC baby boy arrived on Oct 16 weighing 6lbs 11.5 oz 19" long. He is perfect.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations lovealittle1!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, lovealittle that's wonderful news!! Congratulations :)


----------



## gaiagirl

lovealittle1 said:


> Hi gals. I know I never really kept up here but just thought I would let you all know that our HBAC baby boy arrived on Oct 16 weighing 6lbs 11.5 oz 19" long. He is perfect.

Yay, congrats! So glad you got to have your HBAC :thumbup:


----------



## daddiesgift

SO SLEEPY! If this baby would be born with all his teeth I'd have no problem with that as teething is the worse! My poor son woke up at 4am screaming his back teeth are out of the gums but not completely BAH! 

Really need to clean but feeling lazy, what happened to nesting? I don't think I've got to yet! That bag I tried to pack the other day? Yeah still sitting in the crib in complete.


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, DG, I hate your DS is feeling bad :( Poor little guy... teething is hard on everyone. I'm not looking forward to that part! 

I am going to try and FORCE myself to finish packing everything this weekend. I still need to get a bag together for LO and finish packing the rest of my stuff... They're going to look at me like I'm crazy when I show up with 2 duffel bags :)


----------



## Cridge

Congrats lovealittle!! It's so crazy that our babies are showing up already!

WTB - 45 pounds with triplets?! That's amazing woman! I've gained just over 30 pounds, but I'm hoping AT LEAST 10 of it is water. I'm thinking more like 15 cause my swelling is BAD. With #1 I left the hospital weighing what I did when I went in. :saywhat: How does that work when you have an 8.5lb baby?! Whatever. I was back to pre-pregnancy in 3 weeks, so I guess it worked out fine. I'm fully planning to take a year to get back to pre-pregnancy weight with this one. :dohh:

Daddiesgift & Mrs - I still haven't packed a THING! :dohh: I'm starting to feel an urgent need to though - especially if I end up getting induced next week. Yikes. I had plans to pack yesterday but I was feeling so horrible all day that I didn't get a thing done. Feeling better today, so hoping to get started, at least!


----------



## charlie15

Not been online for a couple of days so a quick scan and look like another November baby has arrived!! Congratulations Lilbean, hope you're both doing well and his breathing has improved. 

Looks like a few more are soon to be here too, how exciting! 

All my symptoms have calmed down now and I'm also convinced that I'll go late!! Think now I'm 38 weeks I'm going to get started on some serious bouncing and walking!!


----------



## charlie15

Oh and missed another, doh! Congrats lovealittle!


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations lovealittle1, and double celebrations that you achieved your home birth, can't wait to hear all about it xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats lovealittle!!!!


----------



## SarahDiener

congrats lovealittle!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats lovealittle, and well done on your HBAC too :flower:

Weight front - I had lost weight in both 1st & 2nd tri's and only just started to regain what I'd lost. I'm currently 1kg under my pre-preg weight at the minute, so not doing too bad! Baby's measuring fine so nobody's concerned at all.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovealittle that's fantastic news!! And wow a HBAC?! Very impressed.. well done. :)

I lost a stone in the first tri but have put on 2 since so am now a stone over my pre pregnancy weight. I was looking slim in the face but I've recently been shoving it full of sweet and fatty things (I just can't resist) and I've noticed my face is looking a bit podgy now. x


----------



## daddiesgift

Last we checked I gained 28 pounds so far which doctor says is great but I'm still a little worried since last time I put on the most the last few weeks and only lost twenty at birth leaving 19 I had to get off! Guess I'm happy this time that's its mostly belly and chin :rofl: instead of whole body fat. Sometimes I worry tho how much "overhang" ill have since baby belly feels hard in some places others a little jiggly! I hope to get an elliptical for Christmas I don't mind how long it takes as long as I'm at least to prepregnacy by summer next year! I've been pregnant two summers in a row!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

28 lbs for me too... i am short though so i am kind of upset about it but oh well.

for those who have used or are using a birthing ball.. how long/much do you bounce?


----------



## sharonfruit

I only bounce for like 10 mins at a time it gets hard to see the tv :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I have been a bit slack. When I use it it's for about 15 mins then it starts to get uncomfortable x


----------



## charlie15

I've put on 2 and a half stone (35lbs)!!!!!! but weirdly most people have said I'm all bump, they're probably been polite as I'm definatley more flabby in the thighs, hips and bum and my boobs are several sizes larger!! I'm hoping it's all breast feeding fat! I had managed to keep the podge off my face until this week, but I have heard that the last couple of weeks you can puff up!!

My birthing ball, yeah 10 minutes every now and again, not sure how effective it is though?!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I haven't used a birthing/gym ball at all this time as it didn't help me engage at all with DD. Was great to use in hospital when I was in active labour though!


----------



## Cridge

My face has definitely rounded out the last week or so. I've noticed slight swelling in the face for awhile, but I feel like I have a big round head now. :nope: I had the same thing happen with #1. My parents came into town right before I was induced at 41 weeks and my mom said she hardly recognized me. FUN!!!


----------



## babyfeva

Has anyones shoe size change? I went from a US 8 to a 9! I bought two pairs of really cheap shoes for now in case they change again.


----------



## charlie15

Cridge I now have a double chin!!! gonna look lovely in all of those 1st baby shots!!!

I have no idea if my feet have grown as only wearing these ugg like boots at the mo as don't need to bend down to do anything to get them on!! But a good friend of mine, her feet grew one shoe size each pregnancy, luckily she's only had 2. Her feet never went back to her pre pregnancy size!


----------



## Blondiejay

I weighed myself tonight and I've put on 18lbs so far and it's all in my belly. I used to have an over active thyroid so I think my metabolism is still on the fast side although blood tests always say its fine.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls, i bounce for 15 minutes then take a break..who know if its worth it lol


----------



## DonorFather

My first child estimate due date is the November 20th and it's a girl. The mother fell pregnant first cycle trying via artificial insemination.


----------



## janna

I know it's just a hormone/metabolism thing for me... Poor appetite and trouble gaining weight when I'm pregnant... Ravenous and put on weight easily while breast feeding! (The opposite of most women!)
I gained 30 lbs over the 1st 10 months while bf'ing DD... Luckily, I was able to lose it just in time (before I found out I was pregnant again)!


----------



## daddiesgift

Idk about this time but yes last time my feet grew on inch!! I was a us8 now a us9 
:( it didn't get better after pregnancy boo hoo now I mostly wear flip flops or slippers :haha: so I can't tell gosh I hope I don't go up to a ten I just replaced my shoes! 

Before kids I was a 36DD bra then with Dominic I was a 38F or H!! then after milk dried I was a limp 36 D :( now I'm in a 40dd so unlike most mine shrank after pregnancy! I like the fullness now just hope they don't look bad after all this!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

when i got pregnant i was a 36b now i am a 32b :rofl:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hey ladies.
Everyone is getting so close!
I can't believe my little man is here already! I wish he cooked a bit longer but not much I can do about that.

We've now been transferred to a different hospital with a better set up NICU for him as he needs more specialized care and equipment. Unfortunately he's now also had a breathing tube put in because he was just struggling to much even with a mask directly on his lil nose that pumped oxygen in. 
He's being treated for jaundice as well, but that's pretty common with lil ones especially premies. 
He's on some antibiotics as a precaution for infections. 
Basically it's just that his lungs need time to catch up. 

It's all so hard to see though and not being able to hold him or snuggle him is so hard. 
I know the end of pregnancy sux but hold those lil ones in as long as possible! I wouldn't wish this process on anyone! It's so hard.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

ohh lilbean i am so sorry!! i can't imagine not being able to snuggle my bub :(
do know he is in the best hands possible though.. it won't be long until you can hold him whenever your heart desires.

stay strong.. :hugs:


----------



## morri

Well here they offer all kinds of aids, and they say you can use any of them during labour so I'll see how I feel whether I feel like bath tub or ball or stool etc. delivery rest. etc. 
I havent packed anyhting yet either, but at least I have set aside one pair of going home dress(the size 50 one). My feet havent changed in size, it is just water that makes me tie the shoes a bit loser than normal.


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hi: Donorfather. Congrats on expecting your first! I hope your other half is doing well and not struggling too much.

My feet grow in my last pregnancy and I think they may have grown again, although only by half a size.

Lilbean, that must be so hard but he was a good weight and gestation so I am sure he will be home with you very soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yikes, am in the last box! And due one month today!


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Lovealittle :)

Big :hugs: Lilbean, won't be long until he's home having mummy snuggles :hugs: xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Coleey that is a gorgeous photo x

Well I am now officially on maternity leave, although as I'm self employed I doubt I will be able to turn my head off!


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations Lovealittle!

Aww Lilbean, the time will fly by and you'll soon have your little one at home.

How are you all? Anything planned for the weekend?
The works in our flat will be finished today, our carpets are being professionally cleaned tomorrow. I can start washing the babies clothes and cleaning the flat over the weekend. The nursery furniture and our new bed are being delivered on Tuesday so next weekend everything will all be done (I hope).


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy Friday ladies :hi:

Lilbean :hugs: I hope he's off the oxygen soon and you can have some lovely mummy snuggles with your little man xx

No plans for this weekend for us. OH isn't working so we just plan on having a walk in to town, getting the few last bits we need and chilling out with a take away and the X Factor I think! x


----------



## morri

I think I will finally put together the changing table and the co sleeper on the weekend.
Have to do it at some point :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on mat leave fish&chips!!

nothing too exciting planned for weekend. will spend it with DH... i keep saying it could be our last one just us! you never know! i am pretty uncomfortable so i've been a home body. suppose to rain today and tomorrow so maybe some movies and relaxing which is fine by me!!

when i woke up this morning i had flowers and a nail polish in baby blue for no reason. bless him i was a witch last night too for no reason too :haha:


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: lilbean, I hope your little dude starts to improve

Yay for mat leave fishandchips :dance:

No great plans for this weekend - grocery shopping, a long walk, and general relaxing I think :thumbup: Bouncing on my ball and telling this little one he is allowed to come out now :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaaay for mat leave fishandchips!! Time to resssst :) 

:hugs: Lilbean - it won't be long until you can bring your little man home. I really hope he starts to improve today for you both.

Weekend ... catching up on sleep! Had the world's worst night last night. First H woke up at 1.30am, then i needed to pee and had a wet patch so though maybe it was waters ... have a blocked up nose but no more leaked (i don't think) so guessing I'd pee'd a bit :blush: Oh the joys of pregnancy! Then couldn't sleep until 2.45ish, Stephen woke up at 5 and wanted to come into my bed, so ended up with him in there fidgeting and needed to pee again. By 6.15am couldnt take my OH snoring constantly, Stephen's fidgeting and I had really bad restless legs, so me and S got up and snuggled on the sofa. Could really sleep now though!!!! Hoping tonight is a better night! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :)


----------



## daddiesgift

No plans here! Husband is on 24 hour duty today so he will be sleeping most of tomorrow. So I guess I'm going to try and clean the house and finish some sewing projects and of course finish packing hospital bag! 

What would everyone pack for 24 hours? I have baby nail clippers, two gowns, three socks, blanket and a going home outfit. 

For me I have pads, two panties, toothpaste/soap ect, slippers.. And that's it so far lol


----------



## daddiesgift

And congrats lovealittle and Lilbean! 

I can't imagine Lilbean, I had a dream about baby being in nicu ect I woke up so sad. 

We need some pictures and birth stories!! Especially since I'm due end of November everyone's going to be done before me! We need to start another group for the arrivals!


----------



## Mrs.326

lilbean, stay strong. I can't imagine what you're going through but it sounds like he's getting the best care possible. You'll be snuggling your little man in no time. :hugs:

We have a Halloween party to go to tonight... should be fun! Tomorrow night is DH's 10 year reunion. I plan on making an appearance, but definitely not planning on staying all night. I see myself ducking out pretty early... AND we have to swing by his grandparents house tomorrow evening before the reunion as his entire family will be there celebrating his grandfather's 90th birthday. That one should be pretty interesting. They always do their family get togethers in his grandparent's home and it is TINY and their family is HUGE. My big ol' pregnant self may not be able to handle the over-crowded space for too long.


----------



## gaiagirl

This weekend...getting some final preparations done. I don't think this will be our last weekend but you never know!!!!

Getting the Angelcare monitor set up, which involves DH cutting out plywood for the crib and cosleeper. Getting cloth diapers prepped and sorted. Getting the room we plan to use for the birth organized...lots to do!

I had a pretty crazy day yesterday, was actually in a very minor car accident with my friend and her 8 weeks old twins so I also need to just relax and take it easy. It was pretty stressful but everything is totally fine!

Lots of couch time and lazing around for sure...it could be one of our last chances for that!


----------



## Mrs.326

Gaia - sorry to hear about the accident, but so glad to hear everything is okay! Take care of yourself!


----------



## bbygurl719

hey all sorry i havent been keeping up with everyhing this week. i went away for the weekend and came back n have been really sick. almost to the point were they were gunna admit me into the hospital!! starting to feel a lil better today. but still pretty under the wheather. have been sign off of work until monday or tuesday!! anywho congratz on the lil ones lilbean and lovalittle1 if u tell me tere names il add that to the ront page aswell


----------



## babyfeva

lillbean- i hope the time flies and your little one is in your arms.


----------



## DonorFather

Fish&Chips said:


> :hi: Donorfather. Congrats on expecting your first! I hope your other half is doing well and not struggling too much.

Thank you Fish&Chips. :hugs:

The mother is doing well and we can't wait to see her.


----------



## babyfeva

All you girls are so prepared! I haven't packed my hospital bag, the nursery isn't ready. I'll be getting a rocker today and my friend will be giving me her changing table. I haven't washed anything! Have you guys put together things like high chair, bouncers, playpens? I'm wondering if I should keep them in their boxes until i need them? So lost...


----------



## sharonfruit

> Have you guys put together things like high chair, bouncers, playpens? I'm wondering if I should keep them in their boxes until i need them? So lost...

Out of these I only have a bouncer - but its still in the box. x


----------



## Mrs.326

babyfeva said:


> All you girls are so prepared! I haven't packed my hospital bag, the nursery isn't ready. I'll be getting a rocker today and my friend will be giving me her changing table. I haven't washed anything! Have you guys put together things like high chair, bouncers, playpens? I'm wondering if I should keep them in their boxes until i need them? So lost...

We still have a few finishing touches we have to put on our nursery, too. Nothing has been washed yet... My mother is coming up in 2 weeks to do that for me (yay!!). As for the equipment goes, we've got it in boxes now, but will probably unpack everything and find a place for it in a few weeks. We have 2 dogs and were told putting these items together and in place prior to babies arrival will help them adjust. I don't know how true it is, but we're going to give it a shot. I know they're both going to be so jealous!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs. that's a good point about your dogs. We just got a puppy like 3 weeks ago. Hopefully by next week I'll have some things out of boxes. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

A puppy & a baby?! You're brave! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i had everything out and put together weeks ago... i am so anxious and ready for baby... when i walk by things i instantly smile :) but sometimes i feel like i did it to early because the last month has felt like an a year


----------



## Cridge

Mrs.326 said:


> A puppy & a baby?! You're brave! :)

SO brave!! IMO, puppies are harder than babies!! 

My dog is a little confused with all the new baby toys and stuffed animals we've received. She thinks they're hers and constantly goes into the nursery to try to sneak one away. We had to finally give her one of the little stuffed animals because she had snuck away with it so often she put a hole in it. :dohh: I don't want to put the toys up and away because she needs to learn that they're NOT hers! I have a good laugh when she tries to get the little dangly toy off the car seat - that's her favorite. 

I have my hospital tour this weekend - finally! :thumbup: Dh and my son have been out of town the last couple of days and I was hoping to get so much done while they were gone, but I was so sick the first day and yesterday I had other things to do outside the house, so I'm hoping to get it all done today!

I have a mamaroo (kind of a bouncer and swing in one), that I put together the day it came. It's been sitting in my family room for about a month now waiting to get used!! (My 2 new nephews have used it actually :thumbup:). I don't have a high chair, but got one of those chairs that attach to the table, so I won't be getting that out until it's time to use.


----------



## Cridge

wishfulmom2b said:


> i had everything out and put together weeks ago... i am so anxious and ready for baby... when i walk by things i instantly smile :) but sometimes i feel like i did it to early because the last month has felt like an a year

I felt the same with with #1, so I've been trying to hold off as much as possible with this one. Holding off has made the time go faster, I believe (the last 2 weeks have FLOWN), but now I wish I had done everything sooner because it's too hard for me to be doing much at this point. :dohh: I'm starting to worry that my list won't get done before baby comes.


----------



## booflebump

babyfeva - you are brave!

Sorry you haven't been well bbygurl xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Donorfather, have you got everything sorted and ready? My dh hasn't packed a bag or anything but I am thinking he's leaving it a bit late? 

I have finally sorted my bag. There's still a few things missing but nothing too important. 

Charlie, I had the same happen the other day and thought it was my waters.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: It's embarrassing isn't it f&c?! I couldn't smell it because my nose was blocked and really drew the line at waking OH up to have a sniff .... he wouldn't have been best pleased and probably majorly grossed out :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge - our pups are pretty confused about the nursery as well. We've always allowed our dogs on our furniture (they're tiny pugs and lap dogs by nature, so I feel bad telling them no :haha:) so our pups are really confused by the fact that they're not allowed on the chair in the nursery. They also don't get why they can't play with the toys, but we've been very stern on that. They don't even go near the basket of toys anymore. I'm sure once the toys are spread out all over the living room, it will be a completely different story! I know we'll have a few stuffed animal casualties.


----------



## sharonfruit

> Donorfather, have you got everything sorted and ready? My dh hasn't packed a bag or anything but I am thinking he's leaving it a bit late?

Has anyone else's OH packed a bag? I think my OH will just throw a few things in when it happens - things like phone chargers and iPad will be needed right up until labour anyways x


----------



## Mrs.326

oh yeah, sharon... I'm sure my DH will do the same thing. He's not big on packing anyway - so I'm sure he'll just throw a bunch of junk together last minute. He'll have a chance to come home the day after baby is born anyway to check on the dogs so he can grab anything he forgot then.


----------



## babyfeva

I know we're crazy! He's a puppy that was found by my husband customer at a park. Nobody has claimed him so now he's ours. He's about 4-5months old and he has been a lot of work but at the same time he's been good. He's learning commands really quickly. All he wants to do is play and sleep. I just feel bad that he won't be getting the same attention once baby is here.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats on your new family member. i love dogs! at least he won't have a long period of no baby and then BAM! baby. i honestly think my male cat is going to go into a deep depression when i bring home baby.. he is so clingy to me and doesn't even like when DH hugs or kisses me lol..


----------



## hayzeb

Hi ladies :wave: 
Not really posted much in here but I thought I would pop my head in and say hi. Hope all is going well for you all. 
Wow can't believe we have 6 babies here already congrats !!


----------



## CharlieKeys

My OH isn't packing a bag .... he just brings himself :haha: He may bring a spare pair of shorts though as he got really hot the last two times - the first time he was wearing jeans and wished he had brought some shorts, so has learnt his lesson! :)


----------



## sharonfruit

> My OH isn't packing a bag .... he just brings himself He may bring a spare pair of shorts though as he got really hot the last two times - the first time he was wearing jeans and wished he had brought some shorts, so has learnt his lesson!

:thumbup: I'll tell my OH he will be requiring shorts. I guess he will bring a clean t shirt as well x


----------



## Cridge

My dh didn't bring anything with #1 but he asked me a couple months ago about packing his bag. :wacko: I'm not sure what he'll need as he'll only be there during labor and delivery, then he'll be home watching our son. 

So - I don't have my bag packed yet, but I DO have all my Christmas gifts bought and wrapped. hahahah!!! For some reason, I have felt that I need to have everything done for Christmas before baby gets here.... like I'll have zero time after he's here to do ANYthing at all. :haha: I've been able to go non stop all day today (except I'm having to take a break now that my back is killing me), so I'm hoping to get my bag finally packed as well. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## daddiesgift

My husband won't have a bag :( he"ll be there for birth then go home for our son. Ill be lonely I'm sure but I was told ill only be staying 24 hours and it will be nice to have some one on one time with new baby. 

I have a labor inducing plan of action :haha: at 37 weeks ill go full gear into once a day drinking raspberry leaf tea, a walk around block, twice a day evening primrose oil and sex every other day. I think it will work.. Ok I'm dreaming but it may help!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Damn you halloween candy...damn you...:dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lol Gaia! 

I was thinking about water births as my dh is allowed in with me so he'll need his trunks. I guess other than that he could just need snacks etc but I've got those in my bag.. Although admittedly just chocolate!


----------



## cookielucylou

We have nothing ready yet-its all in the loft waiting to come down. There isnt really much we need in the early days anyway-just the car seat and some clothes really.


----------



## CharlieKeys

F&C - don't forget a towel ;)


----------



## DonorFather

Fish&Chips said:


> Donorfather, have you got everything sorted and ready? My dh hasn't packed a bag or anything but I am thinking he's leaving it a bit late?

I think she has everything ready. I'm not sure what to pack yet haha. Hopefully at the end of this month I will be more prepared.


----------



## bethanchloe

I bought a prepacked bag because I am lazy ;) - if my partner wants to pack a bag that's his prerogative, not my concern haha! I sound harsh don't I but hey, we're getting the babies out :p
To be fair he was awesome last time and will be again and didn't really need anything himself, from what I could tell ...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

LO has been quiet today and when i do feel him it is weak... contemplating calling labor and delivery. :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

I would just to be on the safe side. :hugs: I'm sure everything is ok but just to be sure xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Bethanchloe - I was looking at those pre packed hospital bags on eBay! In the end I decided to do my own because I'm more tight with money than I am lazy :haha:

I didn't pack OH anything last time and probably won't again! He isn't allowed to stay overnight at the hospital (unless I'm in active labour of course), and my labour with DD was pretty fast so he wasn't say around festering in dirty clothes or anything. I didn't pack snacks last time as I was taken in early to be induced but he just bought stuff for the both of us in with him everyday. Hopefully I'll get to go naturally this time, so will pack snacks for the both of us x


----------



## Fish&Chips

If anyone is interested there is a lady on here that sells pre-packed bags that I can recommend. She has a kid my son's age. x


----------



## bethanchloe

ttc_lolly said:


> Bethanchloe - I was looking at those pre packed hospital bags on eBay! In the end I decided to do my own because I'm more tight with money than I am lazy :haha:

Mine was one of the eBay specials haha - I've just added our extra bits to it but it means I'll not have to worry or think about anything - I genuinely couldn't be bothered trying to remember what I'd need plus last time I took two bags and had more brought in so at least this time everything is one place...

Baby in four days - NOT READY!!!! :cry:


----------



## cookielucylou

I havnt packed a bag at all as we are planning a home birth, if needed everything is easy to grab if we do need to go into hospital. Hopefully we wont though as OH will need to look after DS and I would rather know they were both close too.


----------



## morri

My hospital go all the stuff one needs like maternity pads and disposable undies etc. just need to add you own clothes/stuff you want to take . :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope you ladies are well I feel AWEFUL and I don't know why :nope: the last few nights I've woken up with horrible stomach aches and pain I thought maybe I ate something bad but last night was horrible I got up to pee five times, had to take tums twice, felt dizzy, then had a horrible head ache that woke me so I took Tylenol then woke up in a horrible sweat I had to sit in other room till I cooled off :( usually by morning I feel better but today my head still hurts, I keep gagging I feel like I have zero energy.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Daddiesgift, how is your blood pressure? Need to make sure you aren't starting to suffer from preeclampsia.


----------



## cookielucylou

I had some of that the other night, i was just going off to sleep and started a really bad headache, tummy ache and feeling sick. I ran downstairs to loo and had to sit there for ages and felt awful. Luckily i felt fine after i managed to get some sleep.


----------



## ashleywalton

I've been starting to feel that way as well daddiesgift. It could be preeclampsia so definitely get your BP checked out. I just went Thursday and it was slightly higher than usual. My doctor mentioned inducing if I haven't had her by next week at 39 weeks.


----------



## Samia22

ladies, mind if i chat with you girls here?
i havent read anuything at all..

ineed help with hospital bag!
And need some company here in b&B


----------



## SarahDiener

Welcome, Samia22! 
Have you started your bag?


----------



## Samia22

SarahDiener : 
No Not at all , i have been stressing about what to buy for babystuff.
Im having a boy again and idont need that much but ,just bits and that ..
Im not really finished yet!
I totally forgot about hospital bag so.... And no idea what to pack and for the baby


----------



## SarahDiener

It depends on what your hospital has already (some provide nappies and clothes for the baby), and how long you plan on staying!

I no longer have my list, but things I can think of are:

Snacks for birth/drinks for birth
something like a nightie for birth
Pjs
Toiletries
Nursing bras/underwear/normal bras
tracksuit pants
Going home outfit for you and baby
book
Electronics (cellphone, ipad, camera etc) and their chargers
Warm socks
Slippers
Paperwork for hospital
Insurance card
Maternity pads/breast pads (if your hospital doesnt provide them).
Nappies, clothes for baby, wipes and things (if your hospital doesnt provide)



Hope some of that helps!


----------



## daddiesgift

Well I guess it's good I'm not alone in my feelings. As of two weeks ago my Bp was normal, I have an appointment Wendesday so I'll for sure bring it up! I haven't been doing anything different and my husband and son seem fine so I hope it's not a virus. 

My bags not done yet, I keep adding things as I come across them in the house. Last time I took waaay too much un needed items so this time I'm packing light! I'm suppose to only be staying 24 hours so I won't need much. 

My doctor only allows ice chips during labor. What's the difference in ice chips and water?? Oh well, last time my husband snuck me a piece of candy bar when midwife left room :haha: I went into labor at about 11am and he was born at 546 so I was starving at that point!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

only ice chips for me too.. ugh. if i am hungry i am sneaking bits of something.. i mean i could be in labor for hours and hours.. i need energy, no?!


----------



## babyfeva

Hope you feel better Daddies!


----------



## morri

I can take dextrose tablets too and other stuff, no use being in labour when you are hungry.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thats how i feel. my mom said she was starving with me and it was a longgg labor but i already asked and only ice and water!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Here in my labours they kept trying to get me to eat toast and drink tea :haha: Especially with my second, I went into labour at 4am and just couldn't eat, and they kept trying to force this tea and toast into me


----------



## booflebump

I've got sugary sweeties and snacks for when I'm in labour - running low on energy and getting ketones in your urine can slow labour down, so going to try and avoid it at all costs


----------



## silver_penny

It baffles me how they think a woman can do the hardest work of her life with only ice chips to sustain her. Its near torture in my book.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think it's only if you have an epidural you can't eat during labour. I might be wrong, but pretty sure that's what one of the MW's told me during my labour with DD.


----------



## cookielucylou

The day I went into labour we were at the hospital for a stretch and sweep early then got sent to another as my bp was up so by the time i actually want into labour i hadnt had chance to eat and was starving. I finally got some tea and toast around 9pm that night but was still hungry all night. Would def recomened packing some goodies to take with you.


----------



## daddiesgift

Last time I was too scared to eat cause I didn't want to poo on myself lol so I took that bite of candy and that's all! After I had him and we went to our room I was eating like I never had before the snacks we brought! The hospital didn't have good food and it was mostly beef or pork which I don't eat so I lived off tea and chocolate chip muffins :haha: 

I felt better last night no night sweats or sour stomach. I spent most of the day relaxing and drinking TONS of water. Maybe that's what I needed? Either way ill ask doctor. 

I about peed on myself last night tho! I woke up with that abrupt pee feeling I rolled over stretched and had huge muscle cramps in my legs and feet I couldn't move!! I seriously thought I was about to pee since I couldn't stand up, thank goodness it only lasted a few minutes 

I started taking one pill orally of the evening primrose yesterday and eh! Horrible after taste, just like when I use to take fish oil. Every time I burped it was groooosss


----------



## Cridge

I don't remember if I ate breakfast before I was induced with #1, but I know I didn't eat anything during labor. I don't know how I could have - I was so sick from the pain. So it was at the very least 25 hours that I didn't have a thing to eat (I don't remember drinking anything either... but I was on an IV). I didn't even notice any hunger until the next morning when I was STARVED out of my mind! I couldn't get enough to eat from then on out until I was done breast feeding 6 months later. :haha:

My dh has been super sick the last few days and now my son came down with it and is staying home from school today (after just having a full week+ off for fall break). :( I've been sleeping in the basement and avoiding my room so I don't catch it. I know I should be more sympathetic because it's obviously not dh's fault, but I'm just angry about the whole situation. I can't bring a baby home to the plague!! I haven't been feeling great either, but doing my best to keep myself from getting it full blown like dh. He literally hasn't left the bed for 2.5 days.


----------



## CharlieKeys

I've got snack bars in my bag and will make sure I get something else in there before I go! I don't have any option for an epidural where I'm having her (same as the boys - no option for an epidural) unless I go to the main hospital ... and I'm more lazy to move to another hospital than bothered about the pain :haha: Wouldn't have one anyways - seen too many programmes where they have it and it freaks me out thinking about having a needle thing in my back :shock:


----------



## gaiagirl

I guess the hospitals here discourage eating in case they need to use anesthetic on you...but I cannot imagine going through something so physically demanding without energy reserves! Obviously being home means I wont be limited in this way...I plan to have a lot of coconut water and healthy snacks on hand :thumbup:


----------



## sharonfruit

If I buy snacks now my OH will have eaten them before I go into labour :haha: we will maybe get the chance to stop at a garage and grab some crisps or something on the way to the hospital...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

the only reason we canonly have ice is because if we have to go under, but in what case do you have too? god i should know this by now... embarrassing! but i know my SIL had a crash emergency c-section and still was awake?


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah it almost seems like an outdated policy because most c sections use epidurals? I think in some situations though they can't use epidural and have to use anesthetic...


----------



## charlie15

I've got so many nibbles in my bag, just need to get some drinks. I' not good when I'm hungry at the best of times let alone when exerting all that energy! It does all sound a bit outdated for you guys over there. I presume you can eat a good meal while your labouring at home before you go to hospital, or do they advise you not to?


----------



## ashleywalton

With my 1st, when I called early in the morning before I went in to be induced they told me to eat something very light. I was so nervous I couldn't even eat anyway. I didn't think about food while I was in labor with my 1st or 2nd. I just wanted water cause I would get hot and thirsty. I also only had 6 hour labors with both of them.


----------



## Mrs.326

I know when my sister in law went into labor she called me and asked me to bring over a feast! We ate a ton of food before my brother made it home from work to take her to the hospital. They may advise against it, but she ate a ton before she checked into L&D, and I intend to do the same if possible since my hospital also allows only water and ice during labor.


----------



## booflebump

The only reason they don't want you to eat is in case you need a general anaesthetic, as the risk of food getting in your lungs is slightly increased. But if you weren't pregnant, had a car accident, and needed an operation immediately, they wouldn't say no just because you'd eaten an hour beforehand. So if they can do it in that situation, then I think the benefits of eating in labour well outweigh the teeny tiny risk you will need a general anaesthetic and the even teenier tinier risk you would aspirate

xxx


----------



## Mrs.326

Boofle, that's exactly the situation I was thinking of! If another random accident occured and you needed surgery they would not ask you about your food intake prior to - they would rush you to surgery. I'm sure they're just trying to reduce unecessary risks, but I agree that you _need_ food and energy to labor!


----------



## sharonfruit

I remember watching an episode of one born every minute one time and the girl was eating a mars bar an the midwife told her to put it away due to a slower digestive system during labour! I remember thinking I would have likely slapped the midwife if it were me :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

lol i plan on sneaking if i had too. my mom was in labor for 18 hours with me, pushed for 3 hours and was so hungry. still her biggest complain.. not how long or painful.. but how hungry..

i just don't want to get caught lol!!


----------



## Mrs.326

eh, the worst that will happen is they'll tell you to put it away. Bottom line is, it's your body, you're paying _them_, and you're in charge. It should be the experience you want it to be, even if that means eating :) I'm sure I'll sneak a few snacks as well.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thats true.. i forgot i am paying 1,500 dollars LOL


----------



## daddiesgift

Whoa thinking of only an epidural for a csection freaks me out!! Do they just up the dose or something? Csection in general scares me for silly reasons mostly what if they cut me and I can feel it? Or they mess up some other organ during. Since I had a vaginal birth before I keep thinking the only reason id have to get a section is if baby is too big. Which is possible :( I was 8.9 pounds my husband was 10 pounds and our son was 7 at 37 weeks so if he went to 40 weeks I'm sure he would've been bigger. Scary!! 

I was much more scared with my first than this time. This time I just hope I make it there in time for pain meds and baby isn't too big. How do they know if baby is head down with out an ultrasound?


----------



## MommaBarry

I am scheduled for a c-section and on my pre-surgery notes I am not allowed to eat the night before after mid-night. But like Boofle said, they would not deny me if it was not scheduled so I intend to have something light and small. Maybe even broth and juice, better than nothing. Especially since they wont let me eat again until the morning after surgery and all I get is broth and jello. I cant go 24 hours without food, fresh out of surgery, and BF my newborn. I need food for fuel. I understand there reasons but thet are going to have to respect my body my choice.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I ate a chocolate bar during my labour, it was great! I had an epidural too :haha: naughty, naughty!


----------



## bethanchloe

I'm not allowed to eat after midnight...when the day comes...this week *gulp* but then I am having a general anaesthetic so it makes a difference I guess. Last time I didn't eat for more than 12 hours I ended up puking everywhere all over a bus so I'm hoping I get the op done with early in the morning. 
My hospital is scary, it even says in my notes if I'm late to arrive on the morning they'll cancel the op!! What if we get stuck in traffic? Aaaargh!


----------



## bugaboobaby

With my first I was so hungry during labor that all I talked about was what I wanted to eat when I was done! LOL. I had a whole list of things i wanted. Thankfully I was thinking about having food when I was done, and the hospital I deliver at has good cafeteria food, so I ordered a sandwich and salad and a slew of other things before they closed the kitchen for the night.( baby girl was born at 114am.) The nurses tucked it away in their fridge and I ate as soon as I was in the recovery room. Best meal I ever had! LOL. With second I had DH sneak me in a sub and I ate off it throughout. 

In other news- I have a feeling I am getting close to labor! My bump has dropped, I lost more mucus plug, and weirdest of all, my DH is on edge. More so then me. He has been calling me every few hours from work asking if anything is happening. He only got like that the first two times the week or so before babies were born! I know it is a silly thing to go off, but DH and I are very in tune with each other, so i take stake in what he says:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.326

I think it's sweet you and your DH are so intune :) My DH has had every pregnancy symptom in the book! He thinks we're one in the same... I think he has no idea what I actually go through on a daily basis :haha: It'll be interesting to see if he's like your DH when labor is near :)


----------



## Cridge

So last week I was 75% effaced, dilated to 1cm. This week, I'm not effaced at all, still dilated to 1, but only the "outer cervix". :dohh: I was shocked - didn't think it was possible to regress, but after looking into it a bit, it sounds like it can happen with stress. DH has a serious case of the plague (probably the flu), and my son is coming down with it as well. I've been steering clear of my bedroom and bathroom, been sleeping in the basement, but I haven't felt 100% either. I really think it's my body's way of protecting the baby - making sure he doesn't make his appearance with all this illness. I'm trusting my body that it knows what it's doing, but I have to say it was a little discouraging today to hear that my cervix has completely regressed.

Last week my doctor was talking about inducing me this week, but it sounds like she's going to allow me to get to my due date (but not beyond)! Yay! I'm trying to avoid induction, so I was happy to hear this. Also, baby isn't big like she thought he was - he's 40th %tile and about 6lbs 11oz. at this point. :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

Too bad about regressing Cridge, that's frustrating. Part of why I don't want to have checks! You just cannot predict...

Glad to hear he is a nice weight and you're happy to wait an avoid induction...it is so much harder on our bodies!

As for the plague, you definitely have antibodies in your system for it since your household is covered in the virus. So baby is currently getting those and will get even more through colostrum! I'm sure he will be fine, I just hope YOU don't get sick in time for labour. Yikes! I am paranoid right now because everyone is sick and I wanna be 100% for this experience!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Boohiss for regressing, but yay for some sort of deadline!


----------



## Cridge

Exactly Gaiagirl! I'm so afraid of getting too sick right now. I'm not 100% as it is, but definitely not as bad as DH. I did think that hopefully the baby is getting my antibodies right now. Is there risk of them getting the illness if I happen to come down with it completely? How does that work for babies if mom is totally sick?

Anyway, I'm happy for him to stay put until the plague lifts from our house. I don't even think they'd allow dh in the delivery room at this point. :wacko:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i didn't know you could regress either!! i was 1cm and 60% effected last time.. now i am worried when i go thursday! eekk maybe it's better to be in the dark!


----------



## Cridge

Wishful - I really don't think it happens a lot, and I really think it happened to me because of stress/illness. At least, that's what I'm telling myself to feel better about it. Odd thing is, I could have sworn I would have been more progressed because of what's been going on the last week - way more bh, some with back pain, tons of stabbing-like pains in my cervix, tons of pressure...:shrug: Who knows. But I'm trusting my body that it knows what it's doing and I'm not convinced that just because I regressed that doesn't mean labor is any further away.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I had an epidural but then they put in a spinal block when I had to have a c section as the epi was wearing off (so they say - I thought they just weren't topping it up!)

I was sick when I first started having contractions at about 2am and then didn't eat until early evening that day but I don't remember wanting to eat until then. I was so hungry when I was put in the post natal ward and some meanie brought over the food that the previous lady had ordered (they did't realise she had been discharged) but I had been told no food so they left this tray in front of me whilst they went to check if I could eat it!! 1 hour later I was still waiting with it in front of me. Torture.


----------



## booflebump

Morning ladies, how are we all?

xxx


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Oh that must have been the pits f&c!!! What a horrible thing they did!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Weirdly I suddenly felt nauseous and have just been sick. Feeling a bit better now although struggling with a bit of toast. I don't think this is a stomach bug so am guessing it's probably pregnancy related?


----------



## morri

I am glad that everything is covered here under the mandatory health insurance(which is not tax funded btw- here it is mandatory, until a certain yearly income, and it gets paid half by employer half by yourself. it is only indirectly tax funded if you are unemployed as the emploment office pays it then.

Oh did I mention I was happy because my oh had some knee trouble recently, and we got an MRT (mri) appointment within 3 days. :)


----------



## SarahDiener

Ouch I had an MRI for my ankle, It was torturous keeping it in the right position for 20minutes(or however long it was, felt like eternity!). But it was just a bad position for me, probably not for a knee


----------



## Mrs.326

Hope all is well with your OH, morri!


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm feeling better at night still tired all day! Tomorrow is my ob appointment not sure if I'll be checked or not since they said they start at 36 weeks and I'm only 35. These last few weeks are dragging!! 

Had my first cup of the raspberry leaf tea lady night and I thought it was really good! Maybe I got wrong thing since a lot of you ladies thought it to taste horrible. It's just herbal raspberry tea that I have to put in a tea bag/strainer. So I've started my daily walks, one cup of tea and one primrose pill daily! Ill go up one more as each week passes. Not to find of the idea of inserting the primrose pill vaginally so I may skip that step! 

Can you tell I'm anxious!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I guess I should start walking soon, too... 35 weeks tomorrow, so not in a big hurry, but I would like for him to be ready in a few weeks!


----------



## gaiagirl

I really should pick up the efforts on walking/tea/etc...but I think this weekend I will since I am so incredibly busy until Friday! Lol. No time for labour :)

Daddies - I like the tea too, but I love herbal teas. If your tea actually tastes like raspberry though its not the right one...it should be pretty flavourless...


----------



## SarahDiener

I like the tea too! :)


----------



## babyfeva

I've been trying to walk more lately and it's getting hard. I don't wanna do it! LOL i feel like a huge marshmallow waddlilng. Also it makes my ankles swell.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

can't believe i have 19 days (hopefully not longer!) as of today... so anxious about my scan on thursday to see if he is measuring large still! days are dragging right now.

no complaints here... some tailbone pain and no sleep but thats the norm now!


----------



## silver_penny

My yellow bump turned pink this morning at 6:27. She's perfect in every way, weighs 7lbs even, born at 38+2.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Huge congrats silver_penny! :flower:


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats silverpenny!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to hear how your unassisted birth went when you get the chance :thumbup:


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations silver penny!!


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Silver penny :) xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats SilverPenny!! 

The tea doesnt really taste like raspberry just not bitter or anything. Ill upload a picture of the tea I got so Im not drinking it for nothing :haha: I love any and all teas so that may be why I like it. I did add two teaspoons of it to the cup instead of the one tsp so that might of added to the flavor I was experiencing.

Who knows if anything induces labor or even helps it but Ive been reading online (uh oh) and the tea and evening primrose oil seem to be the closest to achieving shorter labor times so Im all in! Walking I just do to keep my limber :rofl: but I only walk around the block to our mail box and back, no marathon here lol Plus my son enjoys it so might as well!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats silver penny!!!!! so awesome. cant wait to hear more!


----------



## sharonfruit

> My yellow bump turned pink this morning at 6:27. She's perfect in every way, weighs 7lbs even, born at 38+2.

Congratulations!!!!

(I am turning greener with every delivery post I read :rofl:)


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats on the girl silver_penny!! :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats Silver Penny! I knew you were getting close :)


----------



## bugaboobaby

CONGRATS SILVERPENNY!!! I am turning a nice shade of green too:haha::blush:

Soon we will all be popping left and right! I can't believe october is almost over already!! EEEEP!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Silver Penny! Such lovely news!


----------



## booflebump

So chuffed for you silver!!! :dance: :dance:

Won't be long till we are getting lots and lots of birth announcements - I am so excited!

xxx


----------



## bethanchloe

Woohoo more babies :D! It's so exciting - I wish I was more excited for my own but I'm just anxious - can't wait to see/hear about everyone else's though!


----------



## Mrs.326

Just 2 more days for you, right Beth?? So exciting :) :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations Silver Penny!!


----------



## Cridge

congrats silver penny!! 

dh has full blown flu and my son is coming down with it too. :cry: I've got a very slight fever and not feeling great, but I'm trying to keep myself as healthy as possible. So I'm not anxious at all at this point to be going into labor. I have no energy for that right now and I don't even think they'd let dh in the delivery room. :dohh: So, hoping that in a week we'll all be healthy and then I'll start the walking and bouncing and whatever else I can!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh cridge i hope your family feels better.. my DH is getting a cold and i really don't want another... the last was miserable and i had it forever.

my life has turned into bouncing on my ball and having my cats sit and stare at me. LOL they totally look like they are judging me!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Silverpenny!


----------



## morri

Congrats Silverpenny. 
:D.

I had an appt again today, the CTG recorded some irregular smaller contractions, but my cerivx is still fully closed so it porbably still takes a while. 
my Blood pressure is good ,(I like my blood pressure much more than my weight gain :haha: it is nice at 120/75 :).
my weight oh dearie me I have gained 40% of my starting weight so far, I am on 84 kg(13 stone) now. (which is about 10 more than what my oh weighs, and he is 6 foot :haha:
The assistants though tell me it is all within order though. 

Also got some lovely new pictures, I have to say that the 100 for scans at every appt are a real good deal :) I had so far 7 scans which each brought a couple of pictures :).
Some pics are a bit dodgy but the set from today is really nice, although the doc had to tease her first so shed take her arm out of her face :haha:.

MRT are quite amaying , Oh got an envelope with all possible cuts of knee , about 8 big A3 pages .
He has the orthopedist looking on them tomorrow so that they can see hwere his knee trouble comes from.

anyway here some rare pics from the lil ms.
View attachment 501779


----------



## Mrs.326

Cridge - so sorry to hear about your family being sick! Stay hydrated and rested and hopefully you can fight it off!! 

Wishful - love the new pic :) Just beautiful!

Morri - your lil miss is adorable! Those pictures are amazing!! :)


----------



## babyfeva

Cridge- hope you and your family feel better ASAP!

Morri- beautiful pics of baby :)

I was wondering what does bouncing on a ball do?


----------



## Mrs.326

bouncing just encourages baby to drop and engage :)


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks Mrs. ! I just might have to get one. So, I think i've started to finally get Braxton Hicks but didn't know that that's what it was. Doesn't hurt, my whole stomach just gets really hard. I thought this whole time that it was just the baby pushing up against my belly.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks MRS :)

at the beginning i was confused, like is this a BH or is baby just pushing hard on my stomach... but i think i know now i am getting BH... they don't hurt yet but i was walking in a store last night and stopped a few times...

and yes, bouncing encourages baby to move down and engage... i am not sure if all my bouncing is helping but it does relieve my tailbone pain a bit so there is that! lol


----------



## Mrs.326

babyfeva I went through the same thing with BH, for the longest time I didn't know what they were and thought I just wasn't having any, and now I get them so often I definitely know when I have one. Also, the tightening causes me to have to pee every time I get one so that's a big clue for me as well.


----------



## ashleywalton

I remember with my first I didn't know either. My doctor had to tell me at one of my appointments that I was having one. I don't remember having that many with my 2nd but this time I've been having them forever it seems like. And, they're a lot more painful. 

My doctor told me to do nothing until 39 weeks. The new guidelines have them really trying to not get babies going until that time. So, 2 more days and MAYBE I'll start walking...I don't know if I'll be able to I hurt so bad.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Ashley.. single digits!!!


----------



## Samia22

ohhh does it really work then? bouncing on the ball?
Im not sure wether the baby is still breech or not!?
I dont think he is cause the hard ball is gone ( the midwife let me feel his head weirdd!)
I dont feel anypain in my V but i do have pain in walking i think my pubic bone or something?
Is that the baby's head sitting on? or am i just talking rubish!
Iwent today to the hospital, It was very busy today and asked the doctor if the midwife had time to check wether the baby went head down..
Im sure he did his best and asked but also told me they only worry when your 36 weeks!
Gosh i think im obsessing about ? 

The thing is i dont know where i feel his kicking? i do feel something down low ..as if his hands are swirling and today i felt like a finger or a nail scratching orsomthing (i know weird)
But where the kicking are? i dont know?!
He is most moving a bit and i think his kicking is on my left


----------



## ashleywalton

Oh yeah single digits!! :) Yay! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

I find it hard to know where the baby is but my mw always tells me he's head down with his back against my left side. I feel pressure on the left a lot and guess it's him pushing back? I also feel the weird feelings down below. Today they were enough to make me gasp out loud.


----------



## daddiesgift

Had my ob appointment today, uneventful as usual. Weight gain is fine, told me the sickness at night is more than likely me sleeping on my back which is a no no, he told me to buy a body pillow to keep from going on my back but me, my son, my husband AND a body pillow in a queen size bed? Not possible! They did strep b? Test where they swabbed vaginally, didn't have that with my son. Doctor said ill be checked at 39 weeks and that is it! "Most women find it uncomfortable and don't like to know they aren't progressing" um I'm not one of those women and ill take a finger in the vagina any day since ill be having an 8 +pound baby coming out of it! It's not THAT uncomfortable :nope: what a let down. I'm now on weekly visits which is pointless to me if I just go to get weighed and hear heartbeat


----------



## wishfulmom2b

sorry daddiesgift. my checks hardly hurt at all :shrug: i had a yeast infection last time so the outside was painful (sorry tmi) but the actual exam was painless. i am not sure i like how he just assumes what all women want.. like its universal!


----------



## booflebump

I have a baby who likes to poke me in the bladder with their hands :haha:

Sorry you are disappointed with your doc appointments DG - here in the UK we don't get any vaginal exams whatsoever until we are offered sweeps. Our visits are less frequent too depending on what area we are in - it all varies so much


----------



## morri

I had an cervix check everytime I was there...


----------



## Mrs.326

wishfulmom2b said:


> i am not sure i like how he just assumes what all women want.. like its universal!

Exactly!! Shouldn't that be a decision you as the patient get to make? Sorry your appointment was a let down, DG.


----------



## babyfeva

Today I have finally washed some clothes, blankets, etc! Do/did you guys hang all your clothes or fold them and put them in drawers? Also, i have so many 3 months clothes I don't even know if I should wash them all or not. Would 10 sets of 3 month outfits be enough? Thanks for any input girls. :)


----------



## Mrs.326

I haven't washed everything, but I am going to fold sleepers and put them in drawers and hang "day time" outfits. I think 10 is a good starting point, but you may need more ready since baby will likely have a few blow outs and spit up accidents in their clothes... you'll probably be changing at least 1-2 times a day I would think (but this is my first... not speaking from experience here, just from what others have told me)


----------



## babyfeva

Another question. I have a box of 216 stage 1 diapers- do you think I'll need to buy more? How quickly do they grow out of one size?


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks Mrs. I think I have like 20-25 outfits in 3 months so I was just wondering. I guess each baby grows at different rates.


----------



## Cridge

Samia - up until a week ago Sunday, my little guy would still go transverse occasionally from the head-down position (which he's mostly been in for a couple of months). He was like that for much of the day that day and once he went back to head-down, he hasn't flipped around since. I don't think you need to worry too much at this point, but bouncing on the ball or getting on all 4's will help baby to get in proper position. They also say don't recline and spend as much time leaning forward as you can.

I've washed all my 0-3 month stuff, which I only have a handful, and some of my 3-6 month, but not all. I had way too many clothes with #1 (all hand-me downs or gifts so I didn't pay attention to how many). It depends on your baby. I didn't have to change #1 very often due to blow-outs or leaky diapers, so I had a lot of outfits that only got worn once or never at all. I would say start with 10 and if you find that you're running low once baby is in that size, then you can wash more. Otherwise, you can take some back if you find you don't need that many.


----------



## Cridge

babyfeva - it all depends on how big your baby is when born. My little guy grew out of size one by the time he was a month old (I think I used newborn the first week as well). I counted and he used about 10 diapers a day, so that's how I've been judging what I'll need. I would stick with what you have for now and wait until baby is here to decide if you'll need more. Once s/he's a few weeks or month old, you'll be able to go buy more diapers if you need to... or at least send someone out to do it for you!


----------



## daddiesgift

I guess that's it I'm just not use to how they do things here. Though I'm American I had my whole pregnancy and birth then this pregnancy to 20 weeks in Germany at a German hospital. There I went every three weeks then two then once a week each and every time recieving an ultrasound. Then from about 30 weeks on I was hooked to contraction monitor each appointment then 35 on cervix checked each time. They also told you each appt how big baby was. If they wouldn't have been doing this my son no doubt would've been premature. 

Here I go, pee in a cup, get weighed, hear babies heart beat, then doctor comes in asks if I have questions and that's it! My appt from time I signed in till I left has never been more than 15 minutes :( I just feel out of the loop. I have no idea what he looks like, how big he is, if he looks healthy, which way he's facing. Oh well guess we"ll know soon enough. 

As for clothes washing I have everything from newborn to 12 months hung since its mostly Dominic's hand me downs. Now when Dominic's clothes stop fitting I just go hang them in babies closet! It's cram packed! You change babies a lot but there was still clothes with tags on them from my son since they grow so fast! Especially first months. 

As for diapers newborn lasted us a month. He was 7pounds. I'd say he would've stayed in 3s longest. He's cloth diapered but for childcare and when I strip the cloth ones he will put a disposable on and from 8-14 months he's been fitting into 3s. So stock up on those :) 

A lot of times babies go straight to 1s so don't buy too many newborns


----------



## morri

I have washed the newly bought stuff so far(most 50 and 56 clothes)(different sizes here- 50 = newborn 56 next size up )(btw I really do like German kids sizes because they are indiscriminatory of age :haha: ) I would have been so depressed having to shop at 12 years clothing when i was 14-15 :p
Anyway we work in cm height, and increments of 6.
(so the whole scale goes from 46(preemie) to 182)
I put it also into shelves, . I still havent got enough cloth nappies, I need to get some more with the next load I bought it should be about 19 or so. So havent finished shopping on that front yet. no alarm on the sposie side though as my sister donated her left overs from her second son born in march(as well as numerous other clothes).


----------



## booflebump

I've washed all our up to 10lb clothes, and 0-3 clothes. We have some 3-6 month stuff, but will hold off on buying more till we see how fast he is growing x


----------



## morri

Yes I 'll be doing the same as I have noo idea how fast she'll grow. surely not as fast as her big cousins :haha:

oh on a side note,

Spoiler
https://imageshack.us/a/img22/5930/dontlook1.png
click if you dare. contents: a hell lot of stretchmarks, and even stretchmarks with stretchmarks.....


----------



## gaiagirl

Haha, that is impressive morri! Beautiful of course...but I feel for ya. :flower:

I don't know how I have been lucky enough to escape stretch marks *so far* but now that I have typed that out, I am sure I have jinxed myself...


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww no! That's a lovely bump!! :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i think it's a beautiful bump!


----------



## Cridge

Aww Morri - I feel for you - I've got just about the same when it comes to stretch marks. :nope: I just see it as my battle wounds - something to be proud of. Of course, my mom and sister have not ONE stretch mark (5 and 4 kids later), so I don't know how I got the lucky gene with those! :dohh:


----------



## cookielucylou

Thats a lovely bump.
I got bad stretch marks quite early on with my DS, they are starting to look a bit more stretched out now but no new ones so far as my bump is still tiny. 
I just look at my son and think I got them from making something so amazing.


----------



## booflebump

It's a beautiful bump morri :hugs:


----------



## Samia22

how many pack of newborn nappies did you guys buy?
I needd to know how many i need!
@ clothes lol i was thinking to buy 5 a 6 of clothes but it looks like i need more !

@Morri dont worry , i have stretchmarks from my first born (my own fault) i was eating crazy and think i couldve prevent it .
This time around i only had 1 small stretchmark on top of my belly and thats it
So iam happyyy haha


----------



## Mrs.326

most newborns won't stay in newborn diapers for very long. I'd only buy a small pack... some even go straight to size 1's, so you may not need them at all. Just depends on your baby.


----------



## Cridge

I bought 2 boxes of newborn diapers (enough for 2 weeks worth, so about 140 in total), but I'm keeping one on stand-by ready to be returned for a bigger size if my little guy isn't so little.


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hi ladies!

Wanted to give u a quick update....
After 1week in the hospital NICU, being intubated (breathing tube), other forms of breathing assistance, feeding tube and many other tubes and wires, my lil man came home last night!
He's such a trooper!
He's eating on his own, breast milk from a bottle. He's still to weak to just breast feed so we just do a few mins and then bottle feed, hopefully eventually he can just breast feed but I'm just happy it's not coming from a tube! 
Came home 20grams lighter than is birthweight which isn't bad.

We have pretty much no clothes that fit him, they're all huge on him! Haha weren't expecting a tiny premie baby. Even though I was at risk for preterm labour it just never really seemed it could happen. Oh well momma gets to go shoppin! 

He's an awesome baby. So quiet.

Good luck with all your deliveries! 
I must say labour wasn't bad at all for me and I was in active labour for 12hrs before my emergency csection, so don't be too worried those of you who haven't been through it yet!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so hppy for you lilbean!!!

today i had my scan.. baby is 6.13. making him in the 70th percentile. dr said she will let me go 10 days past due because (as of right now) i am healthy and so is baby. she predicts a 9ish pound baby. i am nervous. i am still 1cm and 60 effected.


----------



## gaiagirl

Don't be nervous! Your body was made to deliver your baby, you will be just fine :) Babies gain an avg of 1/2lb a week in the last month so I bet you'll be in the 8's...and not to mention ultrasound estimates are commonly off by 1-2 lbs!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations Lilbean!!! So happy your LO got to go home already!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks gaigrl. she also felt babys head right away. is that a good sign? :shrug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Lilbean that's great news. I'm so happy he's home with you now. 

I have bought just one small pack of newborn nappies as my son was 9lb so didn't need many. It's enough to last me until we're able to get out the house to buy some more. X


----------



## booflebump

Congrats lilbean!

39 weeks here today - it is getting exciting!

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's great news lilbean! :)


----------



## charlie15

Ah good news lilbean, glad you're all at home now x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow 39 weeks?! A part of your journey is about to end but an incredibly exciting one is about to start! I can't believe how quickly it's all gone. x


----------



## ashleywalton

I kinda can't believe Im 39 weeks today as well. This is my last pregnancy so although Im miserable Im trying to take it all in.


----------



## Mrs.326

lilbean, that's all wonderful news! Glad to hear he's finally home and healthy :) Thanks for the update! 

Wishful, so glad to hear all is well with baby, and at least you know he's at a good weight if something happens before your due date. 

Congrats on making it to 39 weeks, ladies!! you're almost there!! :) :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

you are so right MRS. i woke up today with a new attitude. baby is healthy and i am healthy and thats whats important! now ask me in a few weeks how i feel and i'll let you know :winkwink:


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Lilbean!

Congrats to you 39 week ladies JEALOUS :winkwink: of course the last few weeks take forever!! 

This is my daily ritual to get baby out!! 
Cup of Pineapple juice in morning
1 evening primrose oil pill mid day
1 afternoon walk
1 cup raspberry leaf tea cup before bed

So far I feel no different :haha: but ill add some more things each week that passes.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

lol i feel crazy...like i know i am 1.5 and 60%..know he is fully engaged and right thereee... but ti still feels so far away!! basically my days include waiting for any sign haha this is worse then the 2 week wait to see if your pregnant!! i thought that was bad!


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol I know, I'm still feeling pretty ok with being pregnant because we have some things to do this weekend and I won't feel 'ready' until they're done!

But after Sunday...I have a feeling the unknown is going to start driving me crazy! My 'medical' due date is Nov 1 so really...next week should be the week! I'm still expecting anytime before Nov 10 though...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so exciting giagrl!! i have everything set and ready to go! the unknown is the worst... knowing it could be any day has made me turn :wacko: and i think drove my DH :wacko: haha


----------



## morri

hm it is exciting isnt it. Pity my oh had to have his meniscus damage now :(, he gets surgery on it next week so I hope he has recovered well enough before the miss is going to make an entrance.


----------



## gaiagirl

I hope so too morri! Not the best timing is it? Life is so typical that way...


----------



## CharlieKeys

Has anyone heard from Beth about her c-sect? :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh wow, morri!! I hope everything goes well for your OH and your sweet girl stays put!

Charlie, I was just thinking about Beth. Haven't seen any updates :shrug:


----------



## daddiesgift

Is there anyway to upload photos from phone? I keep trying from my computer and it says file is too large!


----------



## sharonfruit

What phone have you got? I use te photobucket app for iPhone xx


----------



## daddiesgift

An iPhone lol just download photobucket app?


----------



## babyfeva

Lilbean- I'm so happy baby is home and healthy.


----------



## babyfeva

I finally have everything washed and put away!! I feel so much better now. All I have left to do is put my hospital bag together!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I remember being so overwhelmed after my c section and having a new born that it's took a while for me to notify friends on b&b so I'm sure Beth is ok and just adjusting. Big hugs to her xx


----------



## sharonfruit

> An iPhone lol just download photobucket app?

Yeah it's free and then you upload pics to the app an it gives you a code to just post in here :flower: x


----------



## booflebump

Beth is fine - she should be home today so will come and update you all on her little bundle soon :kiss:


----------



## Mrs.326

Babyfeva- must be a huge weight off!! I look at all the clothes I have left to wash and it's a bit daunting. 

Thanks for the update boofle :) can't wait to see her update!! I imagine it is overwhelming F&C. Hope she's enjoying all this sweet baby time :)


----------



## bumpyyride

hey everyone...its been a while since i posted...just wanted to inform that i had my baby boy on 16th Oct at 5 pm...after 14 hours of labour, i had to go in for emergency c sec as his head was high up and not descending at all bcoz of its sidewards angle

im back home after 5 days in the hospital and its been tough feeding him with the stitches hurting so badly

also...i didnt know where else i could share this but i'm suffering from major gender disappointment...i really really really wanted a girl:cry:...its v tough to adjust my head around a boy as i had so much planned for a girl...also having a second child is not at all an option for me so i have literally cried my heart out every single day...its such a shock to me that i feel i will never recover from it...worst part is that i have started blaming my husband for it and tho i do not say it, i feel really really angry when i see him...i dont know how to get thru this

i'm sorry if i sound foolish...but it a complete heart break for me


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Congratulations on the birth of your LO. As far as gender disappointment there is an entire thread you can apply for since it can be such a sensitive subject. You will have to ask for admittance into the thread but you just click on the request access on the thread and an admin will assist you.

*edit* the forum is about midway down the list of pregnancy forums.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats bumpyride :hugs: gender disappointment is very real for some, so I'm sorry you feel this way. As WTB says, there's a section on BnB especially for gender disappointment, you just need to request access. HTH :flower:


----------



## hayzeb

bumpyyride said:


> hey everyone...its been a while since i posted...just wanted to inform that i had my baby boy on 16th Oct at 5 pm...after 14 hours of labour, i had to go in for emergency c sec as his head was high up and not descending at all bcoz of its sidewards angle
> 
> im back home after 5 days in the hospital and its been tough feeding him with the stitches hurting so badly
> 
> also...i didnt know where else i could share this but i'm suffering from major gender disappointment...i really really really wanted a girl:cry:...its v tough to adjust my head around a boy as i had so much planned for a girl...also having a second child is not at all an option for me so i have literally cried my heart out every single day...its such a shock to me that i feel i will never recover from it...worst part is that i have started blaming my husband for it and tho i do not say it, i feel really really angry when i see him...i dont know how to get thru this
> 
> i'm sorry if i sound foolish...but it a complete heart break for me

Hi bumpyyride congrats on your little boy :hugs: sorry your disappointed in not having a girl - I don't know anything about gd as fortunately I have never suffered with it. Can I ask why you had your heart set on a girl so much? I mean did you get told it was a girl at the us?? Hence why you're so shocked at having a boy? 
All I can say is I think you need to talk to someone about how your feeling, are you still under care of your midwife? Maybe they have some advice for you on how to cope and adjust ? 
There is a thread you need permission to join on here somewhere if you just scroll through the forum you should find it and at least you can speak to people who understand your feelings. 
Please try not to lose sight of the fact that you have a amazing healthy baby boy there who needs his mother xxxxx
I hope it gets better for you!


----------



## daddiesgift

Awe Bumpyride! :hugs: I'm assuming you guys didn't find out gender ahead of time. Don't feel bad it's normal to feel that way especially since you may not have another. Let me tell you though boys are sooo sweet and love their mothers unbelievably! I was sad to find out we are having another boy but now I'm excited and kind of glad it's not a girl. 

It will take awhile but you'll "get over it" especially since you just had a baby your hormones are off and baby blues kicks in along with your pain and exhaustion things seem more devastating than they would to our "normal" selves. I know this will pass for you just hang in there it IS a Bumpyride (hehe no pun intended)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Bumpyride. I had an emergency c section last time for the same reason. 

Re the gender disappointment, I am sure things will get easier after time. Tbh the love I had for my son grew and grew and now I couldn't imagine having a girl instead of him. 

Also do you think you could possibly have post natal depression? It's so very common. Perhaps like the other ladies say you could speak to someone? Big hugs xx


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Bumpyyride! I totally get the gender disappointment - I cried for 2 days straight when I found out this little one is another boy (no chance of having any more either). After the tears, it still took me a couple of weeks to get used to the idea of having a boy. I agree that you may be feeling a bit of PPD, especially if you have GD, but I also agree that you will end up LOVING this little boy more than anything and will be so happy to have a boy. It will take some time, but I really do believe you'll feel this way eventually. I will always mourn the fact that I don't have my little girl, but I know I'll absolutely love having 2 little boys, and I just need to focus on that. Good luck! I hope you get to feeling better and heal very quickly!!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats bumpyride- I'm so happy that you and little one are home.


----------



## babyfeva

Hey ladies so I've been feeling the occasional BH but tonight for the first time I've been having some mild menstrual like cramps in my lower groin. Is this normal??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cridge said:


> Congrats Bumpyyride! I totally get the gender disappointment - I cried for 2 days straight when I found out this little one is another boy (no chance of having any more either). After the tears, it still took me a couple of weeks to get used to the idea of having a boy. I agree that you may be feeling a bit of PPD, especially if you have GD, but I also agree that you will end up LOVING this little boy more than anything and will be so happy to have a boy. It will take some time, but I really do believe you'll feel this way eventually. I will always mourn the fact that I don't have my little girl, but I know I'll absolutely love having 2 little boys, and I just need to focus on that. Good luck! I hope you get to feeling better and heal very quickly!!

Absolutely! I was exactly the same as I'm having another boy and had to almost mourn the loss of the girl I had always wanted. But now the image of my future has changed to 2 little boys and it looks pretty darn lovely. 

Babyfeva - how often are your cramps? I have been getting the odd cramps but remember having them for weeks (if not months) before I gave birth but mine don't hang around for long each time.

So I had my first labour dream this time. I managed a vaginal birth and it wasn't painful, oh and I ended up with twins! In honesty, I was disappointed when I woke up and realised it was just a dream :dohh:


----------



## babyfeva

I just had a few. Maybe like 4-5 of them within 20 mins. They've seemed to go away now. :)


----------



## booflebump

F&C - I dreamnt I was in labour too 2 nights ago and was most upset to wake up and find I wasn't :rofl:


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Drive by triplet picture attack!!!

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/singingDINGUS/the%20girls/0005A2DE-FAC6-4158-8ADB-427E6AA86599-2552-00000272917C3860.jpg

:haha:


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww too cute!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG that is so cute!!


----------



## booflebump

Awwww just look at them - beautiful babies! xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

love that photo WTB! such cute girls


----------



## daddiesgift

WTB- cuteness overload!! 

I dream of labor all the time! Last night in my dream my water broke after sitting in a hot tub so I told all my pregnant friends to go to this magical inducing hot tub :haha: woke up before I had baby bummer.


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful pic WTB!


----------



## ashleywalton

Loooove that picture WTB!!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Lovely pic WTB :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Cute photo WTB :)

I had a labour dream last night too! Must be because Oct is ALMOST OVER!


----------



## babyfeva

Have any of you tried a post pregnancy belly wrap/belt? If so, did it work and which one?


----------



## charlie15

Ah cute picture WTB :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

babyfeva said:


> Have any of you tried a post pregnancy belly wrap/belt? If so, did it work and which one?

I have one from the hospital (check to see if your dr will order one if you go the dr route) and it is the bee's knees! It is "Dj orthopedics" brand.


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm taking a belly band with but it's nothing fancy just one to hold your pants up when pregnant but it never worked for me that way so I figured might as well use it to strap back the post baby gut :) it's a Bella. I didn't do anything after my son so not sure if it works or not. But worth a try!

I've always had wide hips but after my son there was not too much overhang or flab but my hips had spread even more! I was 20 pounds under pre pregnancy weight but still wearing same size pants! And my pelvic bones were showing ect so I can't wait to see what size pants I'm in after this one! Too bad bones don't go in with a band


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Shopping online searching for "Personal Abdominal Binder" might help.


----------



## booflebump

Morning ladies, how are we all?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Feeling good today. Happy to have received the big 37 week milestone!

I can't believe November is just days away! I love all the baby stories so can't wait for more.

Lovealittle had a little boy via hbac - I'm not sure if she mentioned it on here? Her birth story is lovely and motivating.

How are you Boofle? x


----------



## morri

only 4 days till edd boofs :). I am alreight, car seat came on the week end. and no I still havent set up the cosleeperor changing table yet, I should really get going.. lol.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

It's getting so exciting in here. I can't wait to see all the little bubs making their debuts!!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Ladies,
I hope you are all well.
I had a scan on Friday as I had low lying placenta and it's moved!! No need for a c section. Baby was looking good and approx weight is 5lb 9 at the moment.
I washed most of the babies clothes over the weekend and our nursery furniture is finally being delivered on Saturday (they made a delivery last Tuesday but only the wardrobe doors...they hadn't bothered to tell me that the rest was out of stock).


----------



## booflebump

Fab news Blondiejay! :dohh: about the nursery furniture - what use is wardrobe doors without the actual wardrobe?! 

Happy 37 weeks F&C - we are all slowly getting there!! xxx


----------



## ashleywalton

It is getting exciting. I wonder everytime I log on if someone else has had their baby. :) AFM- I don't think she's going to come on time. I do think my due date could be off up to 4 days. I am just counting down to my doctor appointment Thursday to see what he thinks. 
Hope everyone is feeling okay...


----------



## Mrs.326

I have a belly bandit. I'm going to give it a try, as my sister-in-law swears by it! 

I had a rough weekend... Mom, SIL, neice, nephew, and one of my best girlfriends from back home all came up for a visit. I love them all dearly, but it was a lot for me to take in. We were on the go the entire time and I'm paying for it today... my hips are so incredibly sore. On the bright side, we finished ALL of the baby's laundry. OMG was that a chore, but I am extremely happy to have it all finished! :)


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs.- I'm gonna look into the belly bandit- thx!
I know what you mean about washing ALL the baby clothes. It's amazing how much stuff the baby has. Get some rest.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Mrs 326-uuuugh. Laundry. My nemesis! I'm STILL working on laundry.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, WTB... I cannot even imagine doing laundry for 3 babies!! I have everything washed, but it's not put away yet. Waiting for my mom to come by and do that for me :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

November is a few short days away yippy! I could have this baby today how I've been feeling lately just way too miserable! My dream last night I was 44 weeks and they still wouldn't induce me :haha: I guess that was more a nightmare than dream. 

My mother is buying her plane ticket out here today. I'm a little nervous for tons of different reasons. My childhood wasn't the greatest, I know she tried and she's sorry, I've forgiven her but its hard to think that she's completely changed. I went a few years without contacting her then the last two or three we've been talking. My sister said she's completely different but I still worry. Long story short she has bipolar disorder and as a child she would stop taking her medication so there was times of greatness then there was really low times as well as her being physically abusive towards us. It was all just too crazy for me and I spent my childhood praying for the day I could leave. 

Anyhow as you can see I worry about her and my son tho my siblings say its fine now. I feel already on the defensive if anything was to happen. But she's excited to come and meet him and help. If I go into labor during the day we will have someone who can watch him its just a middle of night thing and my husband is not staying in hospital with me and ill be home within 24 hours. I know she wouldn't hurt my son, she feels the most guilt for that so I don't really worry about that its just hard to let go!! 

Also.. She has two weeks to come.. When should we have her come?? I'm thinking 38-40 weeks


----------



## wishfulmom2b

daddies i totally get it. its hard to forget and we are pregnant and even more emotional so i can imagine just being in her presence might being up past emotions and feelings. its completely normal. also when you have kids you really start to think about your own childhood. my DH is estranged from his mom and dad and he keeps mentioning now about how bad it was.. i think its because you start to realize how you could never do it to our own. :hugs: i think 38-40 weeks sounds good... :) :)

most likely going to lose power from this hurricane so if i miss anything... CONGRATS in advance. usually we lose for a few days if we do.. so i better not miss much lol!


----------



## gaiagirl

Daddies I am sorry to hear you have had such a strained relationship, but glad to hear things are turning around! Bipolar disorder is so difficult to diagnose and treat, it has torn so many families apart...so that you can bridge that gap is amazing. I can understand the nervousness though...that is a lot to deal with emotionally at such a vulnerable time. I am sure being there for you means a lot to your mom.

I would think 39-41 would be ideal, with your due date being in the middle...unless you are sure you won`t go over. Otherwise she would be leaving on your due date...


----------



## gaiagirl

Just wanted to share a photo DH and I took last week, a little play on the pumpkin theme :haha:
 



Attached Files:







302817_10151491336783065_705407325_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wicked photo!

Daddies, I agree with Gaia about 39-41 ... the chances of labour during that time is much higher. x


----------



## Mrs.326

Haha, love the photo :) :)


----------



## Cridge

Love the photo gaia! 

Daddiesgift - I agree that 39-41 would be more ideal.

So I have 7 days left of being pregnant - max! I'm scheduled for an induction next Monday if I don't go into labor before then. My doc is having me take some stuff for my current constipated condition :haha: and although it's very gentle stuff, she said many times that will throw a woman into labor, so I'm kinda hoping that does the trick at some point this week. I'd so much rather go into labor on my own than be induced, but I have a feeling I'll be waiting it out until next Monday.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh Cridge!! How exciting!! :) I hope you go into labor on your own as well :) 

Woo - things are starting to move along!


----------



## booflebump

Fab photo gaia!

DG - I think 39-41 is best too - she has more chance of meeting baby that way, or 40-42 if you feel brave enough to risk her not being here when you go in to labour

Cridge - that's very exciting!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok, moment of truth (and sorry for the overshare) does anyone else have hemorrhoids? Ugh I just discovered that I do! Not painful but seriously gross.


----------



## Cridge

gaia - I had internal ones with #1 - they never hurt but they'd bleed. I have external ones with this one, although they don't bother me at all. I can just feel them when I'm cleaning :sick:. They come and go, but I have to admit that I'm a little worried about what they'll be like after delivery!!


----------



## babyfeva

How exciting Cridge!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok I'm glad I'm not alone! Lol

I have never had them before (I don't think) but just today I noticed external ones...ewww! Not painful luckily but has got me thinking about the mess that may be left after pushing this little guy out!


----------



## daddiesgift

Cute photo!! 

How exciting Cridge! Jealous, a part of me wants spontaneous labor but then again id love to know for sure when baby is here! 

Idk what to do!! I had my son at 37w2days some what spontaneously I had been having preterm labor signs so he was bound to come early. I haven't been checked at all this pregnancy nor did they even act concerned when I mentioned having a lot of the same symptoms so that's why I said 38 weeks mother come in case I have an early baby again. I feel the same at this point as I did with my son but by this time I was having bloody show and regular contractions with him and not now. 

Then doctor said they'll check me at 39 weeks and if I'm ripe enough they'll induce me, he also said they won't let me go past 40 weeks. But I know how doctors can be, they see so many women who knows if he will remember my "story". So maybe... 38.5 weeks to 40.5 weeks LOL 

And this going by their due date, they put me at the 28th but I didn't start seeing them till 22 weeks and that's with no ultrasound! At 24weeks I had an ultrasound and baby was two weeks ahead! But they still say 28th but all my dating scans and lmp was the 20th?? I know its only 8 days but that makes a difference! 

Bah!! See why I'd like to just schedule his entrance lol


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh and I don't have hemroids now but I did after birth last time! Not comfortable nor pretty. Did my best to ignore them and they finally went away.


----------



## gaiagirl

Well I also just made some bran muffins and drank 3 glasses of water! Haha


----------



## daddiesgift

Cereal always helps things along for me lol or coffee of course. Is there a Taco Bell near by? :rofl:


----------



## Cridge

gaia - the only thing I can tell that helps my hemorrhoids is to keep them really clean. :haha:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

no power here from hurricane.. on my phone.. just checking in! they suspect i will be out until at least wednsday... DH painted my belly a pumpkin out of pure boredom.
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope you're all safe over the pond x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree iwth f&c - keep safe US ladies :hugs:

Wishful - LOVE the pumpkin bump :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Since last night I have had a dull ache in my lower back and occasionally period type pains. They weren't enough to keep me awake but I still can feel it now. I'm guessing it's just the weight and my body slowly getting ready.

The first sign I got last time was my waters going. Actually I think I had cramps on and off for a couple of weeks before hand but no back ache as far as I can remember. It would be nice if labour was only weeks away if that.


----------



## booflebump

It's just so hard to know sometimes what is 'something' and what is 'nothing'. Im considering any aches or twinges to be 'nothing' until they give me no option but to recognise them as 'something' :haha:


----------



## morri

Hehe I would be the same :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

Isn't that the hardest thing to really know what's going on?! I just hope my waters break to give me the sign to go to hospital lol I'm soo terrified ill wait too long at home and they'll deny me pain meds


----------



## daddiesgift

Pressed post to quick :haha: 

I have cramps often, back kills me more than anything. My bh contractions have actually slowed down now I'm scared the baby will never come! Four more weeks seems like a lifetime! 

Hope all you east coast ladies stay safe!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i had back aches..cramps. tons of BH and even real contractions over the weekend. plus i was waddling because it felt like he was going to fall out lol. now nothing :( wahhh

no power here still, but grateful its not worse for me and my family. no major flooding in my neighborhood so i am grateful as many others arent as lucky. can not believe the destruction in NY and NJ. heard about the hospitals losing power and generators failing in new york city. the nicu babies having to be carried down 9 flights of stairs in the pitch black and separated from their families. breaks my heart :(


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful - love the picture!! :) 

Glad to hear you're okay! The damage in NY & NJ is unreal! I can't believe it... we've been in contact with my cousin who lives off Ave C and they bottom floor of their complex is completey underwater... it's crazy :(


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks MRS. and yes it is unreal.

feeling like my baby moved wayy up and is logged in my ribs again? what is going on?


----------



## Mrs.326

no, no baby!! Go the OTHER way! 

Maybe he's just stretching out and pushing his feet into your ribs?


----------



## Cridge

wishful - I've been feeling my baby do the same thing the last couple of days. Not sure what he's thinking, but especially when I'm lying down, he seems to float right up to the top. Thankfully, he's remaining head down, but I don't think he's ever been that high before. :shrug:


----------



## gaiagirl

Well, they are getting pretty cramped! Maybe it's just a space issue. Also babies do use their feet to push off a little during delivery, so maybe they are practicing for that :):)


----------



## Fish&Chips

My little one seems to be kicking me inbetween my boobs! How is that even possible, the little monkey!


----------



## babyfeva

Does anyone know how long to boil baby's pacifiers for?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i boiled mine for 5 minutes!!

this is by far the highest my baby has been! looks like i have a third boob! hoping he is just more straight i guess.. thanks girls!!!


----------



## booflebump

Morning everyone!

November tomorrow - meaning the majority of us will all get our babies next month! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whoop whoop!!! Bring it on!


----------



## charlie15

Yey November 1st and D day tomorrow...here's hoping for some action over the next week for me (secretly hoping before Monday!)


----------



## booflebump

That would be nice Charlie! I had the mw today - everything fine! She offered me a sweep, which I declined, and I have an app next week and week after. Hopefully I will only need one or neither appointment!


----------



## charlie15

I have my MW appointment on Monday where she's said she'll offer me a sweep if i want. Think i will take her up on it if bubs still not here. At my hospital they also offer you reflexology and aromatherapy when you go over and they have an amazing success rate of 67% for 1st time Mums and 87% for 2nd + mums. So that'll be another option next week and a much more pleasant one too!


----------



## Mrs.326

What neat options! Nothing like that is offered here. I'm a little jealous :)


----------



## Cridge

wishful - does baby stay that high? Mine just floats up until I stand or sit up, then he floats back down. :shrug: I'm considering sleeping sitting up from here on out because it's just too uncomfortable when he does that. Naughty boy.

My breast pump says to boil parts for 10 minutes, so that's what I was planning to do for everything else, but I'm sure 5 minutes is sufficient.

I can't believe some of you are due tomorrow!!! Yay! November is (almost) here!!

The reflexology sounds great! I'm still not convinced anything will work unless your body and baby are ready, but I'd love to give that a try!


----------



## charlie15

I was impressed too when I found out this week what was offered before a more medical induction.

I'm also sceptical Cridge that bubs will come when bubs is good and ready and then nothing will stop them!! However a nice reflexology foot massage is no hardship to try :thumbup: Unlike me and OH trying to :sex: which just is NOT happening. Probably TMI but OMG the pain, felt like i was been stabbed with a very sharp knife. Nothing is worth doing that for. Just hope if i get the sweep it's not that painful!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Charlie15 - My hopsital offers the same thing, if I go overdue I'll defo take them up on the offer!
Not long now ladies!
I have my 36 week midwifes appointment this evening, 2 weeks ago the baby was 2/5ths engaged and I'm sure my bump has dropped since yesterday. Although my bump has been low the whole time.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

cridge he does move around but when i lay down he is higher. i cant breath!!!

do other ladies in the US get offered sweeps, etc.??? we dont do them where i am. and the dr kind of looked at me weird LOL. i said "ohh i am on a british site i believe" oops :haha: she obviously knew what they were but maybe was surprised i did? :shrug:


----------



## ashleywalton

Yay for tomorrow being November! :)
I go to the doctor tomorrow and I am really hoping that BP and all that good stuff is good and normal so we can just wait it out. I don't know how long he's gonna let me go overdue so I'm excited for my appointment to see what he says. Don't most doctors let you go about 2 weeks past due date?


----------



## Mrs.326

Wishful, sweeps have never been brought up to me so I don't think it's an option here either. 

Ashley, my doctor will only let me go over my due date by 7 days... but it sounds like most will let you go 10-14.


----------



## morri

Well here they check your cervix ph every time at an appointment. 
While they also check for the cervix position etc.

btw I was at my folks place yesterday as we were invited for casual dinner, and I got a useless comment from my mother, when she was looking at the chart for my weight(numeral not graphical) "oh you gained 23 kg so far, , one should only gain 20 kgs, . that means you got _fat_ during pregnancy, I guess you need to diet after birth, wait while nursing you shouldnt be on a diet. .."

(Apart from my the nurses telling me that my gain is alright) What is the bloody point in telling me qhwn there is no qway it is going to change anyway?


----------



## Mrs.326

Here's my thing on weight gain during pregnancy... Everyone is different. Every body is different. Every pregnancy is different. I agree you shouldn't use it as an excuse to eat like a cow, but seriously! Everyone is going to gain in different places and at different rates, so as long as you're healthy and the baby is healthy, then don't mind what people say. I know it's hard to let roll off (especially weight comments!), but try to brush it off. I think that's one subject people should just steer clear of bringing up with a pregnant lady!


----------



## charlie15

Totally agree Mrs, we're all different as are our babies. Try to let it brush over your shoulders, easier said than done, especially with all these hormones!

It's interesting seeing how different things are between the US and UK. Sweeps are always a first option here. To be honest they only really work if your cervix is soft and maybe a little dilated, but if they work you do avoid a medical induction which really is a last resort here. I do know someone who went into labour straight after her sweep on her way out the maternity units door! 10 hours later baby was here! but i also know people who it has made no difference too at all!


----------



## Cridge

I had a sweep done with #1 - that was in St. Louis, MO. It did absolutely nothing for me. :( I'm sure my doc would have done one now, but she couldn't get much past my "outer cervix" (apparently, for second+ babies, your cervix dilates more in a cone shape rather than all at once... so they call it inner and outer cervix). I've had a lot of friends have sweeps done, so I don't think it's that unusual in the States. 

It is definitely easier to talk a doc into an induction here than the UK. I'm all for going into labor naturally (still really hoping I do), but I'm grateful to have a doc that is easily open to an induction as long as it's not too early. My hospital doesn't allow elective inductions before 39 weeks, so I think that's a really good thing. I've seen too many friends get induced at 37 weeks just because they didn't want to wait it out. :wacko:

Ooh - and the weight thing! I'm up 34 pounds and at my last appointment I had gained 2 pounds in a week. My doc said "oh, your weight is up"... really?! :haha: But much of my weight gain is all the water I'm retaining, so even though I *should* have only gained like 20 pounds, 35 pounds is still decent because I've retained so much water. Everyone is so different and I've seen people gain 60 pounds just to lose it all in a month or two. Don't let people's comments bother you!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I agree that weight gain can really vary. I'm a stone lighter than I was with my last pregnancy but don't have the water retention this time so I don't think it's necessarily to do with my diet. 

I'm getting a tad fed up with my mw. I saw her at 34 weeks and she said she was on holiday for 2 weeks so to book my next appointment with the Dr (who doesn't know where the baby lies and never correctly measures my fundal or records it) but she's now fully booked for my 38 week appointment too so technically I'm now not meant to see her until I'm overdue. Surely I should be discussing sweeps etc with her before then as there's a waiting list? I really don't want to leave it late as don't want to be induced as I'm trying for a vbac. Also I was meant to be offered a growth scan if my fundal was still measuring small but the Dr isn't checking it properly. I left a message for my midwife yesterday and she never called and now she's off until next Tuesday. Grr.


----------



## daddiesgift

Ob appt today, yet again uneventful :( he checked to see if my waters ruptured since I've been having very wet underwear last few days but he said it was just cervical mucos. I asked how everything looked and he said "fine". Ugh details please! But I guess he didn't check cervix ect. Then I asked when the non stress tests begin and he said "I don't see why you'd need that" um cause I went into preterm labor with my son!! But he said at this point they won't stop labor so bring it on. Frustrating I guess ill just sit here and pray he's not huge, that he's head down and that my body is working okay. I really miss my old ob :cries: 

I booked my mothers ticket today for 19-dec2nd I'm due the 28th :/ of course our original dates had to be changed since airline tickets went up $100+! So let's all hope for the best.

Happy Halloween to all that celebrate! My son is batman, but during the day he wore a tux as Bruce Wayne :haha: taking him a few places to play and trick or treat later.


----------



## morri

I think here they try natural stuff to start you first if you don#t go naturally, and then they go one notch up , for each attempt that isnt working. 
Cod liver oil is supposed to be a very good starter,


----------



## wishfulmom2b

aww daddie i bet your son was adorable!!! sorry for your disappointing appointment. i would be anxious too if i didn't know what was going on either. can he tell he is head down by just feeling around?


----------



## booflebump

f&c - my midwifes normal clinic is a tues and she was fully booked, so she had to run another to fit us all in. It really isnt good enough not getting seen till you are overdue - I would be contacting someone higher up the change than her. 

daddies - if you asked position of baby, will he tell you? xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

F&C that's rubbish :( is there an antenatal clinic at your hospital you can get an appt at?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've managed to get the receptionist to book me in one of her breaks when I'm 39+2. I'm not sure if I should also book one for the following week as well before she gets full? What do you think?


----------



## booflebump

I would - I booked my next two even though I might not need them x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i booked mine months in advance so i could get good times but stop[ed at 40 weeks because my husband said i was jinxing it if i went past 40 weeks LOL

i would book now though F&C


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks, I will book another appointment as soon as they open.

Happy November people!!! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishful, annoyingly they have never let me book far in advance as apparently they never have the drs / midwives schedules for more than a few weeks ahead. So stupid as she always works just Tuesdays and Wednesdays.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh how annoying! we can book 12 weeks in advance!

can not believe its novemberr!!!! been waiting for this day since march 2nd, the day i found out!!

happy november to all!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep I'd book your next one in too :thumbup:

Happy November ladies :) excited to hear of the arrival of all of these little cuties that are due soon!


----------



## charlie15

That's crap F&C! at least you get to be seen before you're 40 weeks, i would totally book your 40 wk appt now too!


----------



## daddiesgift

Happy November!

I asked about finding out if baby was head down and they said they check at 39 weeks!! What is with this magical date of 39 weeks that they don't check for ANYTHING till then. No peace of mind what so ever!

I'm hurting BAD worse than ever and idk why. I'm not having contractions except the usual ones here or there but since yesterday really REALLY low is throbbing! Like I can feel my heart beat at times :nope: I can barely walk at all and even lifting leg to get in bed has me in tears. Idk what I did. It started before walking around for trick or treating so I know its not that and if its he dropped then he must be crowning how this feels!! I'm going to relax and see if it gets better 
:(

I felt so ill in the night last night. I was hours with that pain, feeling sweaty, horrible heartburn and sour stomach. My husband even woke up to check on me. He had to help me get dressed and into bed.


----------



## Mrs.326

:hugs: DG - I hate to hear about how uncomfortable and ill you're feeling. Hopefully it just means baby is getting close to making his arrival. Hang in there!

F&C I agree you should book now! I booked all of my appointments when I was 16 weeks along. I've got everything booked up to a possible induction date (they'll only let me go over 7 days).


----------



## wishfulmom2b

daddiesgift-i felt like that last week after walking too much. couldnt even step in and out of shower. the pain was sharp and sore and i was in agony. i was able to rest awhile though as i don't have a little one to take care of. hope you feel better soon xx

off to appointment soon... hoping for good news but going in thinking i have stayed the same!


----------



## Mrs.326

We'll be looking forward to your update. FX'd you've made some progress!!


----------



## bethanchloe

I suppose I should post this, seeing as I seemingly forgot until now haha!

Lottie Flora was born on 25th October at 9.21am - perfectly to plan and could not have gone better. I met her around 11am and was told all her stats, well, her weight anyway which was 7lb11 - 9oz less than my big girl despite being three weeks earlier :).

Here are some pics, hope you don't mind :)
https://www.thepiecesofme.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/2012-10-25-11.40.47.jpg
https://www.thepiecesofme.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/2012-10-26-08.46.05.jpg
https://www.thepiecesofme.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/2012-11-01-14.54.25.jpg


----------



## charlie15

Ah congrats Beth!! she's a cutie! hope you're recovering well from your c sec x

Daddies, sorry you're feeling so bad, I' not as bad as you but by the end of the day my pelvis feels like it's about to split in half. definitely worse as baby has got heavier and lower! but it may be worse as you have a little one to run around after too!

How did you appointment go Wishfull?


----------



## ashleywalton

Beth!! So cute!! :) Glad that all went well. I hope you recover quickly.

Daddies-That's how I've felt since I was 16 weeks. SPD is not fun. It has gotten worse the bigger I've gotten. I've had to wake my husband up to literally roll me over. Its very uncomfortable and the main reason I want to have this baby soon. It shouldn't hurt this bad to roll over or walk.


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks for the update, Beth! She is beautiful! And I'm so glad to hear everything went smoothly :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so before i posted last i hadnt really felt baby which wasnt like him. so i drank cold water and apple juice.. did all the regular stuff but didnt feel him so when i got to the drs i mentioned it right away and she sent me to labor and delivery. it has been over two hours since anything by the time i got to the hospital and before those 2 hrs i only felt a dull nudge. i dont think i took a breath the entire drive. he just barely passed his stress test but he passed and his heart sounded good. i cried my eyes out. the nurse was like wow are you having some contractions!!! so i was like okay... these cramps are something!!

but sadly when the dr checked me i was 1cm still. i got really excited for nothing. i am exhausted now and need a nap. ugh.

oh and ive had two other cervical checks and felt NO pain. the dr that did it at L&D made me almost jump off the table. not to be dramtic but it was some of the worst pain i have ever felt. whats up with that?


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Wishful :( sorry they got your hopes up for nothing, but maybe after that painful check (think maybe it was a sweep, too???) you'll progress a little more!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Beth, she's gorgeous! Congratulations and thanks for sharing.

Wishful, I'm glad everything is ok but boo to getting your hopes up unnecessarily. FX things have started though.

Daddies and Ashley, ouchie. I really feel for you both.

So I was going to make the appointment for 40+2 but then remembered I am booked in to see the consultant at 40+4 (due to having a c section last time) so I guess that's to discuss my options?


----------



## SarahDiener

bethanchloe she looks so much like ur other daughter!!


----------



## Cridge

She's adorable Beth! I'm so glad everything went well!!

Wishful - that's scary! I have days where I feel like my little guy isn't moving much and I spend a lot of my time practically holding my breath to see when he's going to move again. It hasn't been bad enough to get checked (every time I really start to worry, he goes nuts on me), but it's something I've been keeping an eye on. Very scary!!


----------



## bethanchloe

SarahDiener said:


> bethanchloe she looks so much like ur other daughter!!

She does sometimes and others she doesn't it's weird hehe - I don't think they're going to be similar when they're bigger but then I can't really know yet :) - so exciting!


----------



## daddiesgift

I never really heard of SPD till now :( I sure hope that's not what it is!! And if it is I hope it goes away after birth. Does it usually just pop up? I didn't do anything straining yesterday, I noticed it when at the park and it got worse from there. Still not any better and I've been hanging out all day. Guess if its not better by my appt. Wednesday I"ll bring it up. 

It actually started after my husband got into a fight so I don't really remember what I was doing. Soo stupid we went to park and a truck full of young guys stopped next to our car howling at me (yeah 9 months prego over here) and one guy flipped his tongue at me, so my husband started yelling at him to not disrespect his wife ect the guy got out of truck and asked what he was going to do and my husband punched him in the face :nope: then all the guys got out of the truck and tried to jump my husband!! You ladies have no idea how shocked and scared I was!! My husband is usually so calm and collective barely raising his voice. Any who my husband was fine only one scratch on his face and arm and the main guy was pouring blood from his face! And the other guys just backed off and told us to leave! An officer had came right after and said these guys had been causing trouble and already had police called on them... AT A KIDS PARK!! 

So maybe in the ruckus I pulled something. My son was still In his car seat watching his Elmo movie during all this. How insane!!


----------



## Mrs.326

OMG!!! DG!!! That is one of the craziest things I've heard of! I'm so glad you and your DH are okay! I can't believe that happened at a kids park... and so glad your son was preoccupied with the movie - I can't imagine what that would have done to him if he had witnessed it. Such a crap situation... again, so glad you're all okay!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blimen hec, thank goodness you are all ok! I can understand he must have been angry but with a heavily pregnant wife and his child in the car he should have just driven off.

SPD can be really nasty. My friend on this site had it badly and in honesty it got worse for a week after the birth. She had to have crutches etc. x


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks! I was understanding of my husband but also a little mad at him cause you never know how crazy other people can be and our 14 month old is around. I told him to just leave it alone but he said no I'm saying something then it got out of hand. I have a temper and I know once I get pushed there is no stopping me so I think that happened with him. Things could've been worse so I'm thankful they weren't. Five years of marriage and I've never seen him fight anyone! Oh well it's over and everyone on this side is fine! 

Bethanchloe you &#322;o is beautiful! Doesn't have that "new baby look" at all. I'm beyond excited to see what ours looks like


----------



## daddiesgift

I hope it's not SPD and just baby getting ready to debut. My mother is due to come the 19th so hopefully he comes that night :haha: a girl can dream!


----------



## Cridge

Holy cow Daddiesgift!! That is crazy! You certainly have some crazy things happen to you! :hugs: I'm glad everyone is okay! Hopefully the pain will subside soon!!


----------



## morri

Beth lcongrats she looks lovely and indeed so much like your other daughter. 
Wishful that sounds really scary, mines been really active and it would be really strange if she starts being quiet all the time Id probably freak out. Good luck on a quick progress .


----------



## CharlieKeys

Beth - Congrats!!! She's absolutely gorgeous :) 

Daddies - how scary!! EEk glad it wasn't any worse than it was!


----------



## charlie15

oooh daddies how scary, glad it didn't result in more serious injuries though.

About SPD, a friend of mine had it from 20 weeks in her 2nd pregnancy and was on crutches with it. But as soon as her little girl was born it improved dramatically and was totally fine within a week.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls... guess i am going to be one of those ones that are technically in "labor" but for days.. i thought about a sweep but i figure she would of told me if she did? :shrug:

i really didnt like her though.. she wasnt nice and kind of talked with an attitude... watch her be on call when i am in labor :(


----------



## sharonfruit

I've got SPD and have been told by Drs and physios that it can linger after birth if you are nursing, and to seek medical help if it lasts longer than 6 weeks xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Have any of you been getting heart palpitations? I'm sitting on the sofa and suddenly feel like my heart is racing and I'm short of breath. Just checked and it's 104bpm. Is this normal?


----------



## Mrs.326

F&C I think it's supposed to be between 60-100. Sounds like yours is a tad high but not crazy high. If it doesn't go away in 30 minutes or so I'd check again and call the doctor if it's staying high. 

Wishful - I really hope you don't get that doctor when you do go into labor. I hate when they're rude and cocky...


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm going to bed now so I guess I will see what it's like in the morning and if it's still high I'll call the Dr. It feels very odd. I did have quite a bit of chocolate this evening so maybe it's a sugar rush!


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats bethanchloe! She's beautiful of course, and so glad it all went smoothly for you!

Daddies - wow! That's intense, that same thing happened to my DH but when he was 20 and with another girl, lol. But he was jumped by 4 drunken idiots for defending the girl he was with. Some people are so mind blowing idiotic. At a kids park in the daytime?! Insane! 

As for me...my due date today if I go by the midwives dates (which I don't)! I'm waiting until Monday to officially get antsy though ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

f&c - I have on and off .. and then found out I have low iron. Any chance you could be a bit low?


----------



## ashleywalton

Im dilated to 1-2cm! I am scheduled to be induced Sunday if she doesn't come by then. My doctor thinks she'll be here by then. :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Bethanchloe, Lottie is beautiful! I really think she looks like her big sis too :)


----------



## babyfeva

Beth- congrats! Lottie is beautiful.

Daddies- sorry about your pain :(

Wishful- I hope you make some progress. Hang in there.

Afm- I had such a horrible time sleeping last night. I couldn't get comfortable left or right, baby was moving, my whole body was itchy. Ugh I almost dread going to bed b/c I know I won't be able to sleep through the night.


----------



## Cridge

How exciting Ashley! 

babyfeva - I dread going to bed too. I'm so tired all day but when it comes down to bedtime, I just want to cry. The last 2 nights have been especially bad. :nope: Not long to go though!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i dont have a bedtime anymore. i take small naps all day. thank god i am not a mom already or anything because i'd be screwed.

so i got contractions as close as 7 minutes apart tonight and then they stopped. this latent labor thing is getting exhausting, i must admit. also, TMI TMI i have now had diarrhea for 10 days+. they said its normal but i feel so run down.

time to meet my little man :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sounds like it's just round the corner wishful! How exciting. 

Charlie, I didn't know it could be linked to iron. At my 28 bloods they said I was border line anaemic so I was prescribed iron tablets but I'm crap at taking them so it could well be that! Will take one now! 

Sorry some of you are struggling at night. My dh was away last night and I slept quite well. Last pregnancy he slept in the spare room as I snored so much. X


----------



## booflebump

How exciting ashley!

I snore now too fish&chips- so attractive!

Due date day here for me - we went out for dinner last night to celebrate then I managed a full 5 hours sleep before I needed a wee!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

happy due date boofle!!! woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Happy due date ladies! Hope you enjoyed your meal Boofle x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy due date Boofle!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Happy due date Boofle :) 

fish&chips - I got told palpitations can be linked with low iron levels :shrug: but also, heard they're normal in pregnancy too as the amount of blood flowing is a lot more than usual as well :) But, if you are borderline anemic then I'd put it down to that?


----------



## charlie15

happy due date Boofle!

I've been having an awful time sleeping for the last 2 weeks, but the last 2 nights I've been doing a shorter version of a yoga dvd that I have and I have slept sooooo well. I guess i just was getting so stressed about not sleeping etc so needed something to chill me out!

Am hopeful of some baby action over the next few days as had a good bloody show today with cramps :) so may well be joining you Ashley, i hope so!

F&C it could be anaemia or it could just be dehydration, i have found that I am needing to drink a lot more over these last few weeks, so make sure you're drinking lots.


----------



## daddiesgift

Happy due dates ladies!!

My pain is a tad better, not constant like last two days but still back hurts and hard to walk right, spread legs , cant cross legs at all ect. Does SPD come and go or same constant pain? 

I made a point last night to switch sides every time I got up to pee. That's how much I get up :) they say losing sleep now is preparing us for losing sleep when baby is here, you'd think the powers that be would allow us to sleep more before baby comes!

This week went by so fast I hope the weeks to come do too!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh and I snore really loud too :blush: my husband says sometimes he'll kick me to stop :haha: my son snores AND talks baby talk in his sleep so its quite the orchestra at night here!


----------



## morri

I get this increased heart beat feeling only when I have a contraction(BH) It is kinda weird i rather notice it for that reason than for any other-- I only noticed that this is the case though when I was on the CTG the other day at the Gyn appointment.


----------



## wishfulmom2b

the amount of water i am feeling the need to drink is alarming! feel like i am drowning myself over here... its like i am dehydrated despite drinking glass after glass.

still tons of painful BH and contractions today. i am tired but sleep is a distant memory lol.

morri-if its only during contractions i'd bring it up to your dr. who knows it could be completely normal.. wish i had more advice :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz bethanchle she beautful


----------



## ashleywalton

I think my husband and I will be dropping off our girls at his parents tomorrow evening so that we can TRY to get some rest that night before calling & most likely going in Sunday morning. We will probably do dinner together as well, because we know it'll be a while before we can get some alone and quiet time together. 

SPD has been constant pain for me. Mostly in my groin area. I have a hard time getting up and then walking is a nightmare. Once I get going its not as bad but its still hard. Sometimes one side feels like its not attached to my body and I have a hard time getting it going. Getting in and out of a car and putting my underwear and pants on are painful (I have to sit down while this). Anyway, I just hope that after delivery it gets better quickly because this is what has kept me down this pregnancy. 

I can't believe I will be a mom of 3 in 2 days! :)


----------



## morri

I am not really worried about that, since its only during them....


----------



## bethanchloe

bbygurl719 said:


> congratz bethanchle she beautful

Thank you :D! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Umm I haven't been drinking much either so it sounds like it could be a combination of things. Thanks ladies. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

So today my NCT ladies (from when I was pregnant with my son) threw my a surprise shower! It was at our usual meet but they made a cake and got me some little gifts including a voucher for a photo session and photos for when the little one arrives. I'm blown away!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

that is so nice and thoughtful F&C!! love the idea of a photo session as a gift too! so awesome.

happy weekend all!! more babies this weekend.. cannot wait for updates!!


----------



## babyfeva

Hoping for some action soon boofle and charlie!


----------



## babyfeva

For those of you who have breasfed- did you use a nursing cover in public?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Nope, I found layering tops worked well. You pull one up over the boob and one down and then so little is shown that once the baby is on you really can't see a thing. Until I got used to it I just threw a muslin over us. X


----------



## Coleey

Congrats Bethan, she's beautiful! :) 

Today was my due date and she's now nearly 4 weeks old! Eeek! xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

coleey that's so crazy to think about!! time flies!!

edit: time flies except for when you are 39 weeks pregnant :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep Wishful, I hear that!


----------



## daddiesgift

I was too "shy" to bf in public. I had no problem doing it with a cover or blanket problem was my son WAS not having it lol. He'd be fine till you tried to cover him then it was an all out meltdown! At the time my breasts were just too huge to pop out in public and you never know how some feel about it.


----------



## Samia22

yeah daddies, but if you cover yourself you shouldnt feeling too shy about it!
It is a bit too much in your face when you show your boobs to everyone but by covering nothing to worry about and you wouldnt hear a thing of other people.
Yeah, maybe just looks but it wouldnt be like dirty looks! 

I do understand the shyness though! lol i would be too!
I really hope this time around breastfeeding will be good and simple easy lol!


Im not sure if this question has popped but do you girls here waddle? Cause i dont really (i think) 
I must say the baby is moving lovely since yesterday very well! 
and today! I had some BH quite strong 1 i must say..but thank god they dont come every time


----------



## daddiesgift

I guess not shy.. Idk awkward lol even tho everyone says breasts are made out to be sexual when they aren't they are a babies food source to me they are still a sexual thing so when your baby world rather eat uncovered you feel weird with your boob out :winkwink: 

Because I enjoyed bottle feeding I think this time around ill just do that in public. We'll see! I hope breast feeding is 100% better than it was last time but I'm skeptical! 

I waddle for sure! Especially since having this pain down low its hard to keep my legs close together when I walk :haha:


----------



## Cridge

I work really hard not to waddle. I get lazy at home sometimes, but out in public, I refuse to waddle.

2 nights left and I'll have my little guy!! Can't WAIT to sleep on my back. :haha:


----------



## ashleywalton

Lol Cridge. I can't wait to sleep on my stomach!!! I can't believe I'm being induced tomorrow!! I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep tonight...


----------



## Cridge

Yay Ashley!!! Good luck tomorrow! Try to get some sleep tonight, but I know it'll be hard!! Dh asked me today if I'm nervous for Monday. NOPE - let's get er done! I'm sure I won't be able to sleep tomorrow night though!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

good luck ashley and cridge good luck to you on monday!!!

i just wrote this in 3rd tri board but i thought i'd copy and paste here. sorry it is so long. any advice is helpful. :hugs:

i have a panic disorder and have been having extremely bad panic attacks everyday. 
usually i have bad anxiety through out the day that then leads up to a full on panic attack at night that lasts hours. i have shortness of breath, chocking feeling in throat, my arms go numb, dry heaves etc. i take two different kinds of medicines usually, but one is too dangerous and the other doesn't seem to be working.

i was lucky most of my pregnancy and hardly had any anxiety and only a few attacks, but in the past few weeks they have been getting worse and worse. not sure its because i am at the end, not sleeping well, hormones are changing or what but i am miserable.

my DD is next sunday, but my husband, nor i believe i should be pregnant any longer for the sake of myself or our son. i feel guilty when i have the attacks, which just make them worse.

problem is, very early on in my pregnancy i mentioned i had the disorder to a midwife (I know have a doctor) and she made me feel stupid for bringing it up. basically she said "we don't deal with the stuff here". i just thought she should know i have it :shrug:. anyways, i am now kind of scared to bring it up and don't see the point. i just feel like unless it's a medical problem (high BP, GD etc.) they don't care. plus i know once i bring it up the tears will start flowing and i
become a mess lol.

i also don't want to here about meditation or breathing.. because trust me if that worked I would do it all day!!!

so basically i want to know what you girls think... you don't really need to have panic to give advice.. i was just wondering if you guys would bring it up.

i'm i crazy to think they will induce me close, or on my DD for severe panic attacks?

sorry this so long and kind of a downer.


----------



## daddiesgift

Good luck Ashley and Cridge!! 

Wishful do you take medicine now? I think you should bring it up its your baby and body you know what's best and you're not asking for early induction you're asking for your due date. Anxiety will be ampted up during labor so I'd ask for your medication pain relief now. 

I use to have anxiety attacks but it was just an under lying problem (I have bi polar disorder) but I know how that feels and I'm sorry you go through that. Finding the right medication for my "problem" CHANGED my life. I don't take it during pregnancy but odd enough pregnancy has been the only time I've ever felt "normal". But after your baby is born I suggest you find something to help you because having a newborn-baby-toddler is overwhelming its not something you want to take on panicking. :hugs:


----------



## wishfulmom2b

yes i takje two medications.. but one doesnt stop the panic attacks, and one i cant take while pregnant. i will start taking the regular meds as soon as LO is here :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wishful I would imagine a panic attack could effect your labour, although I'm not sure. I would imagine it would raise your blood pressure, increase the strain on your heart and most obviously your body won't want to labour if it thinks you or your baby are under threat. I would have thought it would be very important for your Dr to know. I would definitely mention it. Even if they won't induce you they will probably want to monitor you? Sorry you're going through this. 

We hosted a party for my dh yesterday and man I'm aching today!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i agree F&C. i dont have an appt until friday, my DH thinks i should try and get in earlier but she is always booked way in advanced. i dont want to talk over the phone either. so we will see.

sorry you're aching...get some rest today! although sometimes when i get cramps and such i get excited haha

edit: also i was scared to post this as i feel guilty putting LO through all this... i feel like a bad mom. so thanks for no judging :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh hun, no one in their right mind would judge you for this! I am sure at this stage LO really isn't being effected but it's good to get professional advice.

Are you booked in to see your Dr or MW? I would definitely book with your Dr. Do they do cancellations on the day that you could book?

x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i only see a doctor now, so it will be with her :)


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: wishful - no one would judge you! Hope you manage to speak to the doctor. 

No baby signs here at the moment I'm afraid

xxx


----------



## Alandsa

wishfulmom2b said:


> good luck ashley and cridge good luck to you on monday!!!
> 
> i just wrote this in 3rd tri board but i thought i'd copy and paste here. sorry it is so long. any advice is helpful. :hugs:
> 
> i have a panic disorder and have been having extremely bad panic attacks everyday.
> usually i have bad anxiety through out the day that then leads up to a full on panic attack at night that lasts hours. i have shortness of breath, chocking feeling in throat, my arms go numb, dry heaves etc. i take two different kinds of medicines usually, but one is too dangerous and the other doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> i was lucky most of my pregnancy and hardly had any anxiety and only a few attacks, but in the past few weeks they have been getting worse and worse. not sure its because i am at the end, not sleeping well, hormones are changing or what but i am miserable.
> 
> my DD is next sunday, but my husband, nor i believe i should be pregnant any longer for the sake of myself or our son. i feel guilty when i have the attacks, which just make them worse.
> 
> problem is, very early on in my pregnancy i mentioned i had the disorder to a midwife (I know have a doctor) and she made me feel stupid for bringing it up. basically she said "we don't deal with the stuff here". i just thought she should know i have it :shrug:. anyways, i am now kind of scared to bring it up and don't see the point. i just feel like unless it's a medical problem (high BP, GD etc.) they don't care. plus i know once i bring it up the tears will start flowing and i
> become a mess lol.
> 
> i also don't want to here about meditation or breathing.. because trust me if that worked I would do it all day!!!
> 
> so basically i want to know what you girls think... you don't really need to have panic to give advice.. i was just wondering if you guys would bring it up.
> 
> i'm i crazy to think they will induce me close, or on my DD for severe panic attacks?
> 
> sorry this so long and kind of a downer.

Hi, I'm really sorry to hear you have tried to get help for your panic and they haven't been at all helpful. What you are experiencing doesn't make you a bad mum as you are not to blame for having anxiety and panic. Remember that it is a normal reasonse that our bodies are designed to have when we feel unsafe, but sometimes that mechanism can get easily triggered and lead you to panic in situations where you feel it is not helpful / needed.

If you are in the UK then you should be able to self refer to an NHS service called IAPT. It was developed so that people could get easy access to such help without having to jump through hoops. 

Medication can be helpful for panic / anxiety and sometimes it does take a while to find the right type and like you say, not all can be taken in pregnancy. however I would recommend psychological therapy. It may involve some breathing but its more about understanding the panic and learning to control it. 

You did the right thing in raising the issue with your midwife, I'm just sorry that she was so dismissive. The other thing you can do is to make an appointment with your GP to ask for psychological therapy. The NICE (government) guidelines for anxiety suggest that therapy should be the first line of approach for anxiety, so you have full right to ask for such therapy

https://www.iapt.nhs.uk/
I would think you should have access to IAPT if you are in the UK as its national and I think it should cover all / most areas now

NICE guidelines / info from MIND
https://www.mind.org.uk/help/diagnoses_and_conditions/phobias

If you are outside the UK then I'm not quite sure how you access such work but I guess you might look for a private psychologist?


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank you so much for your response alandsa! i am outside the UK but we have programs that are somewhat similar here in the states. i do see a specific dr for my panic and have counseling already. i was diagnosed 12 years ago so its nothing new too me. she has her views (she thinks i should be induced on my due date as she thinks having a definite end will really help me). i will discuss this with my doctor and see what she thinks!

thanks again :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry you're MW wasn't helpful wishful, I would definitely speak to your doctor about it and see what he says. I'm not sure if they'd induce you over here in the UK for that as inductions here are really only given if they are medically neccesary. I don't have any experience with panic attacks or anxiety, but does it affect your BP at all? That may be a reason in itself as that could affect yours and/or baby's health.


----------



## morri

I also refuse to waddle, no you won't msee me waddling. :haha:


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck today Ashley!


----------



## Cridge

Wishful - sounds like a medical reason to induce to me. I would definitely talk to your doctor about it and get something scheduled. The unknown at this point can cause panic attacks even in people that don't deal with them regularly. Be forewarned though, having an induction date could cause panic attacks too! But I do think at this point - so near your DD - being induced for that reason isn't out of the question. GL!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck for tomorrow and Tuesday to Ashley and Cridge!


----------



## daddiesgift

Three more weeks till due date!! I still feel like I have months to go :) I just feel like he's not ready to come out and I'm not experiencing any labor signs.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me neither Daddies


----------



## CharlieKeys

See it's my due date tomorrow and I don't think she's ready anytime soon either Daddies ... he might surprise you :) 

:hugs: wishful - I can't add anything else to what the ladies have already said to you .. but they are right, there can be no harm in discussing an induction with your Dr


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm starting to get antsy and impatient! Nothing really promising on this end either! I really wanted to have him in the next several days, but yes...I know I have no say!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thank you ladies SO much!! i will definitely bring it up on friday. fingers crossed she is understanding and willing to make a plan for me. i think it will really help!

i felt more pregnant two weeks ago then i do now? is this normal? all the pain i was experiencing in my hips from baby being down.. is gone and he feels higher than ever. no waddling... cramps and BH have slowed down A LOT. whats going on ladies? i had false labor twice and now it is very quiet over here :(


----------



## ashleywalton

She's here! Born Nov 4th @ 5:06pm. 8 lb 15oz and 20 1/2 inches. We are healthy and Im recovering okay. Will update more later.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey, congratulations Ashley! Can't wait to see the pictures x

Wishful, I feel exactly the same. All the cramps and pressure I was feeling has gone although my hips are aching more. I seem to remember this last time too x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

congrats ashley! cant wait to hear more!

and i'm glad im not alone F&C.. wonder why it happens..


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats Ashley!!! So happy for you...and jealous, haha.

Ok...I have literally tried all the (safe) labour inducing activities today/tonight. Bring on the due date and bring on baby!


----------



## booflebump

Congrats Ashley!

I must be the most boring overdue person ever - not even a twinge to report! xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

happy due date gaiagrl!!! fingers crossed that things get moving for you!!!


----------



## morri

Congrats ashley :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Ashley!!! :) :)

It's due date here today and I'm more than ready for her to come now :( Fed up of all this pain and just want her out.


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: Charlie xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry about all you ladies on or around your due date. I'm getting impatient and I've still got 2 weeks until mine! I went over by a week last time and I was so fed up so I can empathise xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hope things get moving for you too charlie... happy DD!

is today a holiday in the UK.. whats this i hear about bon fires? LOL
(lost american)


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: It's bonfire night ... basically it's a night to remember when Guy Fawkes tried to blow up the houses of parliament but failed. People make bonfires and put a pretend Guy on there and burn it and we have fireworks etc - it's not a public holiday just a bit of 'fun'.


(sorry didn't mean to moan earlier, just I managed to just get on with it with the boys ... this time I had an amazing pregnancy up until 30 weeks where my pelvis/hips/anything just decided to give in, and I just want to take my boys out without being in extreme pain etc ... one of those woe is me days :dohh: )


----------



## wishfulmom2b

oh ok thanks!! and charlie complain ALL YOU WANT!! your 40 weeks pregnant with two boys to take care of!


----------



## booflebump

Moan away everyone - that's what this place is here for! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Indeed! Happy to hear moaning so that I can join in ;) xx


----------



## gaiagirl

Love Guy Fawkes day, even in Canada :) Used to celebrate every year as a kid but that's because of my British heritage! 

Kinda wanted a revolutionary Guy Fawkes day baby...

But still no twinges, no signs, no nothing :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Inspired by Charlie's thread, have any of you been checking your own cervix? I've just tried but have no idea what I'm feeling or even if I'm able to reach it.


----------



## Mrs.326

Wow! I feel like I've missed so much!

First of all - CONGRATULATIONS ASHLEY!!!!!! Can't wait to see the full update! I'm just ecstatic for you! :):):)

Thinking of you today, Cridge! Hope all is going well :)

Good luck at your appointment on Friday, Wishful! I definitely think it's a legitimate reason to induce, so sorry you weren't taken seriously before. I don't think you'll have to worry about your doctor taking you seriously now, and if so, let them know it's a serious concern to you. 

I've tried checking my cervix. Until this morning actually I haven't been able to reach it, but I did today! (I check in the shower - totally clean!)... it's soft, but I don't know if it's dilated at all... 

I'm sure I've missed a few other things... thinking of you all! Especially those that are either due or past due... hang in there :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Ashley!! 

My friend whose due a few days after me is having her baby today!! Not fair!! Lol sorry to you due date ladies :nope: you have me worried! 

Nothing going on here and I have NO CLUE how to check cervix isn't everything in there soft? :haha: even if I did find it I don't know how to figure out what I'm feeling. Maybe I'll try later :winkwink:


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi girls just a quick update, my yellow bundle turned into a beautiful baby girl on Nov 4th at 2am she weighs 7lb11 and we named her Katiya.

I will be posting a birth story shortly, pics are in my journal - link in my siggy, if anyone would like to see her xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Sharonfruit :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Sharonfruit!! She is perfect :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww lovely news! Congrats xx


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Sharon & Ashley!!

Ashley - I'd love to hear your induction story! Mine is going so slowly!

Wishful - my bubs has been all floaty floaty the last week or so - makes me feel less pregnant.

I started trying to check my cervix the last couple of weeks and it's still been too high. I don't understand how 3 weeks ago I was 75% effaced and then a week later nothing! I would say it was a mistake, but my doc didn't have to shove her fist up me at the 75% check, but ever since it's been fist up my hoohaw!

I'm sitting here in the hospital anticipating a very long induction process. Since my stinker of a cervix was still only 1cm and not really effaced, they gave me cervadil, which could take up to 12 hours to "work". If I go into labor on my own during that time, they'll start the pitocin, but otherwise, will wait until the 12 hours is up.... or longer. :( Dh was expecting a quick delivery, but it looks like we're going to be here for awhile. Boooo!


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats Sharon!!! 

Cridge...hope it goes quickly for you and you deliver on my due date (not fair! Haha).


----------



## lovealittle1

Welcome to all the new sparklers! Tomorrow would've been my due date!


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, Cridge! Sorry to hear things aren't progressing as quickly as I know you hoped they would. I hope things start to pick up and you get to hold that sweet baby boy!! Thinking of you xx


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Sharonfruit- she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## babyfeva

Hope all is well and things move along much faster Cridge.


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Ashley and Sharon! :)

Good luck, Cridge! Hope things start progressing soon xx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i dont get it either cringe! my first two cervical checks were a breeze! no pain and they hardly had to insert a finger. was 60% and 1cm then 1cm and 75%. now i am really high and it nearly kills me. feel like kicking the dr haha... oh i am going :wacko:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope things are going well Cridge. 

How's the little one Lovealittle? X


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Just an update for Cridge I saw on a different thread. :ninja: 's heart rate was dropping after the pitocin so she will be getting a c section at 7 am her time (roughly 4-5 hours from now).


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: to Cridge xxx


----------



## wishfulmom2b

:hugs: to cridge.. thinking of you xxx


----------



## ashleywalton

Thanks ladies. Cridge- Wishing you luck with the section and a fast recovery. I should be released this morning but another 6 hours from now and I will get to story asap! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats to Ashley & sharonfruit :flower:


----------



## morri

Congrats sharon fruit :).

My appt was midwife only toda., Heart beat is fine she seems to be very comfortable inside still :haha: She also hasnt moved down yet which the midwife thought was unusual for a first baby. WEell so she still has time to come :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hugs: Cridge. I guess it's happening about now. Hope the recovery is super quick and easy.

I had a mw appointment with my Dr today and she was impressed that I booked those appointments in with the mw even though I wasn't meant to. She says it was the right thing to do so thank you ladies for the advise.

She found protein in my urine so it's being sent off for testing and she also took some blood to see if my iron levels were ok. I admitted being crap at taking my tablets and she said she knew as they should have run out by now so I'm glad I didn't lie! ;)

Baby is very low down which she said was unusual for 2nd babies but possibly a good sign. He's possibly back to back so I need to spend more time on all 4s. 

Other than that all is good. Still can't reach my cervix though!

Last night I felt a twange down below just like I did when my waters went last time but nothing happened. It did make it hit home though that it could happen any time. I must admit I cacked myself a little! (not literally!)


----------



## morri

:haha: So Maybe our Babies talked to each other seeing mine is still quite high and is a first baby :haha:

I have had a bit of protein in my urine for ages but they aren't worried(and my mother who is a nurse isnt either) maybe it depends on the amount of protein.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I did think the same!! :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh, no matter what I go by...nov 1 or nov 5 - I am definitely overdue now!

Hope all is going well for Cridge!


----------



## daddiesgift

:hugs: Cridge hope all is well!!

I tried to check cervix last night but I'm not sure what I'm checking for lol. It was pretty soft in there and my fingers never hit a bottom so maybe its still high? This was after sex too :blush: my husband doesn't understand sex for me is nearly impossible I'm not as limber as I once was! :haha: not to mention our son sleeps in our bed so we always have to do it in an awkward place. 

Went to our organic store today for my sons snacks and I found raspberry leaf tea!! Doesn't look anything like the tea I've been drinking :doh: I also bought some mothers milk tea to help with supply.


----------



## Fish&Chips

:hugs: Gaia x


----------



## booflebump

I had the mw today - all fine with me and bubs but she wants me to go see the consultant to say I won't be induced until after t+14. Sigh. It's a hoop jumping exercise as he ultimately has to agree with me, so I don't see the point but tbh, I'm thinking I'll go and be a 'good girl' then forget about it as bubs will be out well before then x


----------



## babyfeva

Had my cervix checked today and nothing. :/ I guess we'll see what next week brings...


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay ladies...
Heres a quick run down: I went in at 9AM the morning of the 4th. At 9:30 I was a fingertip dilated and got one dose (instead of 2) of cervadil since I was already contracting every 10-15 minutes. Within an hour I was contracting every 3-4minutes. An hour later I was at 3cm. At 2PM I asked for an epidural and at 2:30 my doctor came in and I was still at 3cm so he broke my water. I then got my epidural (which didn't work). Just before 3PM I was 6-7cm. Then, at 4:30 my doctor came and I was at 9cm. Next I knew I got some oxygen for baby to 'wake up' and I was set up and ready to push! I pushed for 10-15 minutes and she was here at 5:06pm. 
The epidural was a waste of time and will be a waste of money as I felt EVERYTHING! Of course the pain is completely horrible but amazingly worth it after its all done and over with. Since she was 8lbs15oz and decided she didn't want to come out one shoulder at a time I got a 2nd degree tear which is not fun. Also, since I had SPD it has gotten much worse after delivery. So, that is our biggest challenge right now. 
Baby Lanay is a wonderful addition to our family. She is a great baby so far and my family feels so complete with her. :)
 



Attached Files:







Lanay 2.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations and thanks for sharing your birth story x


----------



## morri

Congrats Ashley :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ah Cridge - can't wait to see your update! Hopefully your little man is here now!? :) 

Ahh so glad she's a good baby Ashley! :) She's gorgeous!! :) 


Afm - had my midwife appointment yesterday. I was so ill the night before like really ill throwing up and the runs, and her movements were next to nothing, so got sent for a fetal monitoring. The midwife there said some women experience a HUGE surge in hormones before labour which cause the sickeness and runs I was experiencing (and as my OH and kids don't have any symptoms like this .. she said it's unlikely it was a bug but a clearout). They then put me on the machine and her heart rate was a bit erratic but nothing to be worried about. Was also contracting every 10 minutes - they got worse over the evening, BUT, when I went to bed they just stopped and am getting one in maybe every 30 mins :shrug: She thinks she'll be here by the end of the week but am doubtful to be honest. Am just so fed up of these stop starts but hey won't be too much longer ... another 12 days maximum :dohh: Have my sweep booked for Monday and induction booked for 12 days time :(


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: Charlie - hope bubs is here soon for you.

5 days over here - no signs as yet! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I reckon in the next two days Boofle :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Come on Phoebe!!! Quit giving momma the run around and come on out already! :)

Checked my cervix again this morning... lower, softer, and I maybe a fingertip dilated?? What's a fingertip in cm?? :haha: I'm so ready for this baby to come on out... I'm wearing flip flops at work today (very professional environment, but I don't care!!)


----------



## Fish&Chips

When do you go on maternity leave Mrs326? x


----------



## Mrs.326

When I pop! :nope: Unless there is a medical reason for me to be on bedrest before I go into labor that is... Any time I decide to take off before labor is time I'm taking away from being at home with my baby, so I'm going to hold on until the bitter end.


----------



## ashleywalton

Hang in there ladies! 

The nurses thought my due date could have been off because of how big she was. 

Mrs. Fingertip is basically 1cm. It is hard to check your own cervix. If you can actually get your finger through the cervix to feel baby's head that is where they check for dilation. The outside of your cervix doesn't count (especially in 2nd or more times moms). Just FYI. Our nurse was awesome and she told us all kinds of things.


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh wow... well definitely was not able to feel his head! I'm sure that would have freaked me out a little :haha: Good information to know, though!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Cridge had her little boy and all is well; her computer battery pooped out so it looks like just a brief update in her journal!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Boofle - hope your little man is here by the weekend!! :) :) 

Mrs - flip flops for work ...LOVE it :) also I got told one fingertip is about 1cm? :shrug:


----------



## silver_penny

Thought I would share my birth story with you ladies!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...1380311-my-unassisted-waterbirth-abigail.html

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Mrs.326

HOLY WOW, Silver!!! I am in awe of your birth story!!! I have no idea how you managed enough strength/courage/will power/patience/etc. to do that on your own! It's truly amazing! Thank you for sharing such an incredible story.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Ashley, she's absolutely beautiful. I hope that you heal quickly.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow! That is an amazing birth story!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Whoa Silver Penny! Im in shock how you knew what to feel for and how to do everything ect. :haha: Not sure if you did this with your others! Congrats on finally getting a girl, how sweet! I love the name :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Well ladies this is officially the longest Ive ever been pregnant :) as my son was born at 37w2d. My ob appointment was pretty uneventful but exciting! They usually find his heart beat at my belly button but today she couldnt, I wasnt worried as I felt him kick in the waiting room. so she went below my pants to a little lower than my panty line and there his hb was loud and clear! I mentioned to doctor about the pelvic pain ive been having this week and how its not let up and he said the usual this far along women experience all sorts of pain, pelvis is stretching getting ready for baby to move down ect. He took a feel and said "Oh yeah hes way down in there" so I guess I dont have SPD? and its just him being low in my pelvis. There is times when I go to bathroom I feel below cause Im sure Ill feel a head sticking out :haha: 

So good to know hes working on his exit strategy lets just hope he doesnt move back up anytime soon and he comes November 19th :winkwink:


----------



## silver_penny

This was our second unassisted birth. DS2 was our first. I've got about 100 books on birth and midwifery. :haha: jk. I have about 20. I've been studying midwifery for about 2 1/2 years now, and am pretty well versed on pregnancy and childbirth.


----------



## Mrs.326

oh wow, daddies! Sounds like he's getting ready - just a matter of "pushing the right buttons" at this point :)

Silver - I mean, seriously, I am still in shock and awe of your story! It's unbelievable... it must have been an amazing experience!! There's no way I could do that on my own.


----------



## gaiagirl

Silver, love the story! Amazing :) 

Had an internal for the first time...sadly only 1cm! She did a little stretching but not sure my body is ready enough to respond to that. It was SUPER uncomfortable though, good lord!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Silver penny what an amazing and inspirational birth story :)

Charlie, did you manage to find your cervix again or is it still in hiding!? I tried to find mine tonight but its so high up I couldn't reach it. I did feel something pretty firm, like an edge of a lip but much firmer, maybe that was it? Didn't feel open at all though. My LO is definitely in there for the long haul I reckon!

Do you ladies have any guesses for what size you think your baby's will be? We are having a little sweepstake and I've guessed 7lbs 4 for mine. Wishful thinking :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: yes .. it eventually re-appeared! It's gone very short though and a bit wider than before! All heading in the right direction I think? 

hmmmm size .... Stephen was 7lbs 15ozs ... Henry was 9lbs 5.5ozs and 6 days late ..... This little lady is 2 days late but doesn't feel big like H was at all so I'm going to guess maybe 8lbs 3ozs unless she decides to stay in even later :dohh: 

How much did Amber weigh?


----------



## ashleywalton

ttc_lolly- We had family guess and we were way off. Although my father in law did say 9lbs and I thought he was joking. We still can't believe I had such a big baby.


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's good news Charlie! I'm not quite sure if what I felt was mine or not :shrug: I don't particularly like the feel of up there so didn't feel for too long :rofl:

Amber was a tiny 5.5lbs born at 38+2. I had a growth scan with this bubs @ 35+4 and she was estimated to be 5lbs 9 then so already bigger than Amber's BW! I'm hoping she doesn't get too big though, I'm terrified of her being double the size of Amber :dohh: did you notice much difference between birthing your boys?

How big was she Ashley? It's so hard guessing because you really just don't know. Some people can conceal huge babies easily and others just have a lot of fluid in there!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah - Henry was a lot easier to birth ... but worse contractions and pressure down there during labour - because he was a bit bigger he pushed himself out and, I didn't have to do much at all and no tears/grazes with him at all :shrug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ooh that's good to hear :thumbup: they say bigger babies can be easier to push out because of their size + gravity x


----------



## gaiagirl

Our guy is est to be in the 7lb range...but of course with every day he gets bigger! Lol

I think around 7lb 12oz...totally random but just what I think!

His head was est to be in 10th percentile, which I'm ok with! Lol


----------



## wishfulmom2b

i am guessing 8.8 for my boy.. but he was measuring big since the beginning..


----------



## ashleywalton

She was 8lb 15oz. The hardest part was she decided to come out both shoulders at the same time. Otherwise it probably wouldn't have been as bad on me. My other girls were 7lb10oz and 5lb13oz.


----------



## daddiesgift

I guess 8 pounds 9 ounces :) my son was exactly 7 pounds at 37w2d so this one I think will be bigger!


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls! WTB - thanks for keeping everyone updated! I have a few pics and notes of how things went down in my journal if you care to take a look. My little ninja is perfect and I'm SO happy to be done with pregnancy, although healing from a c-section isn't going to be much fun either!

FYI regarding size.. I had a size scan at 37w2d and he was estimated to be 6lb 11oz. He was born at 39w3d and he was 7lb 3oz, so I think the growth scan was pretty close, if not right on. :thumbup:


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats Cridge! Hope you have a speedy recovery! :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats Cridge, he's precious!!!!


----------



## morri

Last time mine was estimated about 2700g so I guess she ll be about 3100g when she comes.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Cridge! Wishing you a speedy recovery. 

Wow Silverpenny, that's one impressive birth story. I can't believe you let your husband sleep through all the hard bits! Lucky him ;-) 

My ds was 9lb so in theory this one should be bigger but I'm measuring smaller this time so my guess is 8lb 4oz..here's hoping anyway! 

I am now remembering how hard the last few weeks of pregnancy are! Full of aches and pains and suddenly have a big ole bump. Bring on the contractions! X


----------



## wishfulmom2b

cridge! great pics... your boys are so cute!!
silver penny.. amazing birthing story.. thanks for sharing!

i think my bump is getting bigger by the hour.. i really want to meet my baby.. this is getting hard!


----------



## cookielucylou

I'm full term today(got put forward a whole day at my 34week appointment lol) but no signs of baby making an appeareance yet. I hope I dont go overdue again this time, though as my bump is still small i'm thankfully still going on as usuall without the late pregnancy aches and pains.
Silverpenny your birth sounds brilliant-i'm going for a home birth this time but dont think i could be as brave as you to do it unassisted.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm full term today too cookielucylou! Happy 37w to you :)

Sorry to all you ladies still hanging in there uncomfortable and in pain :hugs: I'm not too bad actually, although did have a funny turn with my BP a couple of weeks ago but I'm feeling good and am hoping it's still within the normal range for my 38w MW appt next week.

Congrats cridge :flower: that's great that your growth scan was pretty much spot on too!


----------



## Mrs.326

Good to hear from you, Cridge! I took a peek at your journal and your pictures are precious!! Hope all is going well with your recovery!

I'm sure this baby is going to be a monster! DH was small, 6lbs at birth... whereas I was closer to 9lbs. Thankfully we're having a growth scan tomorrow so I'll have a better idea. I'm so anxious to see him :)


----------



## booflebump

Got the midwife coming to the house tomorrow to do a sweep :thumbup:

Congratulations Cridge :kiss: xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

Good luck Boofle! I'm getting so impatient now...my midwife gave me a lemon verbena oil tea recipe to make, I'm going to have that today and tomorrow. I want this baby this weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishfulmom2b

contractions every 4-6 minutes..lasting 45 seconds... could this be it???!!


----------



## bbygurl719

Good luck wishful keep us updated


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh wishful it very much sounds like it :yipee: good luck and keep us updated if you can :)


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks!!! love to all you girls... trying to walk and its pretty intense pain.. ahh this is no joke LOL


----------



## gaiagirl

Good luck wishful! Power through, you can handle it :thumbup:

Just started losing my mucus plug...never thought I would be so happy to see something that gross, lol. I know it could still be awhile, but it is exciting nonetheless! ANY change is at this point :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Good luck wishful xxx


----------



## hayzeb

Good luck wishful xx 

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. I had another scan today, baby is still breech :( he's now footling breech so absolutely no chance of a natural delivery so my c-section has been booked for 39 weeks on 21st Nov, nerve wracking xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Sorry heyzeb :(

Wishful- good luck!! Hope things keep progressing for you!!

Cridge- congrats! He is adorable! Hope healing for you is speedy. 

Nothing new here just extreme rib pain!! He must be long or stretched out cause my ribs are killing me!! 

I'm still doing all my herbal teas in preparation :winkwink: think once my mother arrived ill start walking a lot more. I want to have sex to help but by the time hubby comes home from work and baby is in bed I'm just too tired for all that!


----------



## Mrs.326

Yay for plug, Boofle!! :) 

Wishful - I can't wait to get more updates :)

Hayzeb - so sorry baby is not cooperating, however it's got to be exciting to have an end date in mind! At least you know exactly when you'll be holding your baby. 

DG - sorry to hear about the rib pain, owie!! And I completely feel you on the sex issue... DH and I have a "sex date" as soon as I get home from work! LOL! So romantic...


----------



## Fish&Chips

Heyzeb :hugs:

Oh exciting Wishful! Will be keeping an eye on you ;) x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Fingers crossed Wishful!! Good luck!! Really hope this is your 'this is it' :) 

Congrats Cridge!!! :) 

Good luck tomorrow with your sweep Boofle! 

Went for a long walk with the boys and OH today along a bumpy grassy area and pushed the buggy ... lost quite a bit of plug since and it feels like she's stabbing my cervix with a knife :( Fed up now but trying to just keep positive.


----------



## Mrs.326

Boo for stabbing cervix pains, yay for plug! C'mon Phoebe!!


----------



## babyfeva

Fingers crossed Wishful!


----------



## gaiagirl

Keep positive Charlie! We are due date buddies and hopefully there is progress happening for us both :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hopefully gaiagirl!!! :) One of us has to pop soon :haha: These baby's can't stay in there forever!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh I feel like I could cry. My DH just texted saying he is getting a cold! Are you SERIOUS!?!?!? What if I get sick while I'm in labour? Or what if I don't and the baby isn't immune and he gives it to him! 

I think the stress stopped progress in its tracks...haven't had a cramp since he told me!


----------



## morri

Don't worry , just because he has one doesnt mean he gets it. and Baby should be protected from your system for the first days :).


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Gaia, just be comforted by the fact that our immune systems are all crap because the baby is getting it all so FX he'll be ok and your adrenaline during labour etc should override any evil bugs coming your way. 

Nothing exciting to report here. It was my dh's birthday yesterday so he took the day off and we all went for a lovely walk, then soft play, then we all made 'buzz lightyear' cupcakes and sung happy birthday to Daddy, then Harry went to bed and we have a lovely meal and lots of crappy TV.. bliss. 

As it was his birthday I thought maybe a bit of action upstairs would be nice but I fell asleep in seconds.. whoops. BUT we did this morning so FX that will help bring on labour!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks ladies. I think DH and I both have a touch of a cold but it's nothing serious. Also because I have a bit of it, baby must be getting antibodies so FXd it's no big deal!

Up early today with some serious serious cramping. Had a few gushes of fluid and mucus but kinda confused because I thought if my water broke there would be more at once and also there wouldn't be such big breaks between gushes...

Having what I *think* are contractions about 7 min apart only lasting 20-30 sec. The only thing that makes me question it is the constant throbbing in my lower back and abdomen between them and also the fact that they seem to just be in my lower abdomen. Everything I read said they start at the top of your bump and move down...


----------



## wishfulmom2b

he is here!!
murray alexander was born at 7:56pm and weighed 7lbs5oz and was 20 inches long.

i had back labor and it was hard to tell when the contractions ended so when i got to the hospital i was already 7cm!! i was in SHOCK!
i will write soon, i promise!! the pains have me a little loopy lol

here's a picture:
 



Attached Files:







murray.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## morri

Congrats Wishful :D

and Gaia I have heard every woman has different labour- so some women just experience period cramp type labout and others have bad back pain so you'll never know ;)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Wishful congratulations! He's absolutely gorgeous! 

Gaia that sounds like your waters. When mine went last time I had a slow trickle whilst on the loo and nothing more for a while. They had to check my urine at hospital to see whether there was anything there as my pad was dry. I was then sent home after they confirmed they had gone and by the time I reached home I was soaking. They kept coming and going depending on where the baby's head was. 

I would call the hospital or mw to see what they say. Good luck! X


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats wishful!

It's 6am here I think I'll wait until 8/9am to call the midwives and check in. If it was my water, it wasn't off color or smelly at all just mixed with mucus so a teeny bit pinkish brown tinged.

Contractions are a bit here and there, so it is likely very early and who knows...could even slow down again! I'm thinking he will be here today or tomorrow though! Wow!


----------



## Mrs.326

gaia - definitely sounds like your waters!! Let us know what they say when you call!

Wishful - I said it on another thread, but I'll say it again. He's PERFECT! :) Contrats :) :)


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz wishful n good luck gaia. Keep us updated. I will update front page on Monday getting my house ready for my baby shower and husband bday party tomorrow so just checking in on phone every once in awhile


----------



## ashleywalton

gaiagirl-I think it could be your water! When it breaks it does come out in gushes, usually every contraction. So, if it was coming out every 7 minutes like your contractions that would make sense. Good luck!


----------



## booflebump

Congrats wishful! Beautiful baby! And yay gaia - hope you have a babe soon! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

How are you doing Gaia? x


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats wishful!! 

Gaia- that sounds extremely promising to me!! Everyone's labor signs and pains are different so this could be it for you.

You ladies are making me too jealous :winkwink: but I'm getting house ready so I guess ill wait.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm jealous too despite potentially having ages to go.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wishful, massive congrats :flower: he is just perfect!

Good luck gaia, will be stalking for an update :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey ladies!

Midwife came by to check on me but wouldn't do an internal because of my water breaking. She is pretty sure I'm still in early labour, which I agree with since here I am typing this out between contractions, lol. 

Still 3 min apart but short and apparently I seem 'too much like myself' to be in active labour. Haha.

Just trying to eat and rest and prepare for what's ahead! Just hope they don't stop or slow down, or they will have me take a castor oil cocktail later to try and get things going (again, because my water broke)...

I hope to update with a baby announcement and not stalled labour!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh good luck!


----------



## ttc_lolly

How exciting, good luck! :flower:


----------



## Cridge

congrats Wishful! He's adorable! Can't wait to hear the story.

Gaia - with my first, my mucus plug was extremely watery. I thought for sure it was my water but my nurse reassured me (about 3 times) that it was just my mucus plug. It was bloody and messy just like the plug, but so wet I couldn't stand up without it running down my legs. :sick: But if your mw has checked you, hopefully it is your waters and you're on your way! 

hayz - good luck with your c-section. The actual op is nothing to be worried about, but recovery is a little trickier than vaginally. You'll do great!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Wishful!


----------



## babyfeva

gaia- keep us updated! So exciting.


----------



## babyfeva

So, I don't know anything about mucus plugs and water breakage but today when I stood up twice i've felt a tiny gush/leaking and just been wearing a panty liner. No painful contractions... Maybe it's just more discharge than usual b/c I've been wearing a panty liner for like 1 month.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Umm.. small gushes when you move could be your waters. If it carries on I would get it checked out as you the drs will want you to be in labour within 2 days of waters going to decrease the chance of an infection x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

so here is my story!

Thursday at 7am I started feeling pressure on my tailbone that was pretty intense but i honestly thought i needed to have a bowel movement. it got increasing worse and then i started to feel intense waves. since there was no pain in my pelvic or stomach area it was kind of hard to time the contractions because the pain was constant but had hikes of worse pain. My husband and i recorded them and they were 7 minutes apart and about 45 seconds long. so i went to my ultrasound as planned and when we got back the pain was getting really intense. the contractions were solely in my back and thighs. when we started counting contractions they were all over the
place! sometimes 7 minutes apart, sometimes 4,3, and lasting all different lengths too! i was so scared to call the doctor because i figured they weren't regular and sometimes only lasted as short as 30 seconds. my worst fear was to go in and have be sent home so i wanted to make sure it was the real deal. my DH was convinced it was but with the times being all over the over the place i was scared of false labor. the pain then starting to get take my breath away so i decided to call. she said it might be false labor, but we will get you checked out. the drive to the hospital was the worse drive of my life! i started getting nervous because i could be in this much pain and it might not be the real thing! the nurses took my vitals and monitored baby heart beat and the doctor came right in and did an exam.i was there all of 10 minutes and he tells us we are 7cm! i almost passed out! i wasn't even going to call... DH had to convince me. oops! i was praying to be at least 3cm, so when he ever said 7cm i almost passed out haha. i was SO happy that all this intense back pain was actually doing something! haha i still can't believe i labored that long at home before going. so i wasn't sure if i could still get the epidural because my dr said he likes them in no longer then 6cm. so i freaked out a bit because i wasn't sure i could take another contractions, it was insane how much my back hurt! so i was close to 8 when i got the epidural and started pushing an hour after the epidural was placed and he appeared an hour and half later!! it seems like a total blur. i never thought i'd be that progressed when i got in and also the days leading up to yesterday i felt no signs.. nothing! calm before the storm i guess!

so my son is the most beautiful and well behaved baby. and as i said early, he was 7lbs 5 ounces and 20 inches long. he has dark brown hair and looks just like his daddy, but has mommys nose!! he doesn't cry or fuss much at all which is fine by me!

i had a 2nd degree tear and a severely bruised tailbone that i have to get check on in a week, a dr from the ER came up and said i might need x-rays.. i also pushed so hard and used every body part (i know you're not suppose to but easier said then done lol) so i have a neck strain, two pinches nerves and my face feels like it was slammed against the wall! walking is difficult because of the bruise and the top of my body feels like a train ran over it! i haven't been able to interact much with my son because i can't move. this started to really get to me and i cried a lot last night. i know that i need to recover but i just wish i could hold him, feed him, change his diapers etc. i feel like a bad mommy :(

these last two days i found out it is possible to love my husband and more then i already did. he is amazing with his son and is basically doing it alone at this point. it seems like everything came natural to him. we are both very lucky!

we get to go home at dinner time tonight. excited and nervous at the same time!

here are a few other pictures. the second one shows off how much he loves stretching :)

i wanted to thank everyone on these boards. it has been a great experience to share everything with all of you. you guys have helped me out so much. can't wait for everyone else to go! i will check in as much as possible!

:hugs: and love to you all!
 



Attached Files:







babyy.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5









baby toes.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh wishful, what a brilliant birth story :hugs: you did so well! And you've given me hope about not having any signs at all beforehand. Murray is absolutely beautiful :flower: take it easy and rest up mama, enjoy your handsome little man!


----------



## janna

Hi everyone!
My yellow bump turned PINK yesterday! I was so surprised to wake up to a backache and bloody show at 2am... As I was only 38 weeks, and my dtr was born at 41+2! No signs of labour before yesterday morning. My husband was also supposed to go out of town this weekend, so I'm thankful that It all happened before he left (he's cancelled the trip, obviously!).
Anyways, Greta Mae arrived at 5:45pm yesterday weighing 7lbs 4oz and 20" long. We came home from the hospital last night too (6 hrs after delivery). Big sister Maggie is taking it all in... A big change for a 20 month old!
Good luck to everyone still waiting for their babies! I can empathize, as my first was 9 days overdue!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats janna :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Janna! There is hope for me going early on time then!

Wishful, thanks for sharing your birth story. You did so well! x


----------



## cookielucylou

Congratulations ladies :)


----------



## booflebump

Aww well done wishful! No word from gaia? 

And yup, I am still pregnant.....8 days and counting ;)


----------



## booflebump

And congrats to Janna xxx


----------



## ashleywalton

Congrats on the baby girl janna!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Boofle, big hugs. Being overdue is no fun x


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats to the new arrivals and sending labour dust to the overdue gals. :dust:


----------



## auntylolo

Hello ladies, sorry I didn't keep up with this thread but I just wanted to let you know that we got our little sparkler a few days early on bonfire night! Freya was born at 7.22pm on 5/11/12 weighing 6lb8oz and is perfect in every way:cloud9: congrats to all the other mamas whose lo's have arrived and good luck to those still waiting xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Auntylolo!


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations to the new arrivals! :flower: I still can't believe it's November.. xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Phoebe was born yesterday at 2.23pm, 8lbs 15ozs, only with gas and air (not my choice! haha) and pretty much in her waters - they had to break it as she was crowning. :shock: She's amazing too - such a content little lady so far!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0185.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats ladies!!! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Charliekeys.. She's adorable!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats auntylolo :flower:

And congrats Charlie!! Wow, how did it all happen!? She is beautiful :flower:


----------



## booflebump

Yay- lots of lovely babies, congratulations ladies! xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Charliekeys!! 

You ladies are killing me!! Why is my due date at the end of the month? :winkwink: 

I have been having stabbing pains in my cervix lets hope that's doing something progressive! My swelling is increasing, had to pry my wedding ring off last night! Besides that nothing exciting going on, boo hoo.


----------



## ashleywalton

Yay charliekeys! Congrats to you! Beautiful!:)


----------



## charlie15

Haven't been on here for an age as been busy busy! Congratulations on all the new arrivals, i see Charlie, you your beautiful girl as do you Ashley...yey!! hope you are enjoying the cuddles as much as I am!

My little yellow bump became a pink one, Sophia, at 9.48pm on 5th November. I am falling in love more and more each day and have to pinch myself lots!!

It was a gruelling 4 day labour with all sorts of things happening that i really won't bore you all with but needless to say my natural water birth went out the window and had epidural with induction and eventually emergency c sec. But would do it all again in a heart beat!!


----------



## janna

Here's a pic of my little lady born yesterday! Greta Mae, 7lbs 4oz... Born at 38 weeks exactly.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats auntylolo and charliekeys!!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Janna!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Charlie15!


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks Fish & Chips. It's all so confusing. I will monitor it. How in the heck are we supposed to know if it's discharge or amniotic fluid?


----------



## daddiesgift

For about two weeks now I've had intense discharge. When I went to ob last it had only been about a week since it started but I was literally changing my panties and liners 4 times a day at least cause they were soaked!! No smell, no color, no mucus look ect. So I told doctor and he checked to see if it was my waters and said it was just cervical mucus! He said later in pregnancy and all the hormones we are producing increases mucus intensely. I was shocked cause it is soo watery now I'm at five panty changes a day!!


----------



## babyfeva

Wishful- what a beautiful birth story- congrats and hope you heal quickly.
Boofle- hopefully your time comes ASAP!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hey Ladies! Just wanted to let you know that Finley arrived last night at 10:53pm! He was 6lbs 11oz and is so absolutely perfect!

We did manage to have the home birth we planned and I'll update a birth story soon!

We have had to be admitted to the hospital because Finley had trouble with feeding and had low blood sugar. He's doing great and we should be back home soon! Will update when we are!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats gaiagirl! Can't wait for you guys to be back home and look forward to your story.


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations gaia and charlie - wonderful news! xxx


----------



## cookielucylou

Congratulations to all the new mummies :)
For those who are overdue I know exactly how you feel as my DS was 10 days over and I had an induction date set though luckily we didnt need it. This time I'm happy for baby to stay put as long as he/she wants as its all time I get to spoil my son.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Charlie and Gaia! I'm loving coming on every day and seeing more and more birth stories but like you Daddies it's killing me! I still have over a week until my due date and could then go another 2 weeks.. aaggghh!

Everything hurts now - hips, back etc. Soo ready to have the baby but am trying to make the most of my 'easy' life now as I know how hard it will soon become (but obviously utterly amazing too!!).

Re waters v cervical mucus - it's a tricky one. Waters shouldn't smell and if they do it should be sweet. When mine went last time I felt what was like an elastic band twanging and then I walked to the loo (nothing came out) and only when I sat down did it start to trickle. I couldn't stop it and it was a steady stream. When I stood up it stopped again. I would say if it's relatively regular and happens every time you change position then it's likely to be your waters. x


----------



## lovealittle1

gaiagirl said:


> Hey Ladies! Just wanted to let you know that Finley arrived last night at 10:53pm! He was 6lbs 11oz and is so absolutely perfect!
> 
> We did manage to have the home birth we planned and I'll update a birth story soon!
> 
> We have had to be admitted to the hospital because Finley had trouble with feeding and had low blood sugar. He's doing great and we should be back home soon! Will update when we are!

Congrats! Can't wait to hear your story! Finley weighed the same as Jude!


----------



## Firedancer41

I had my baby at 36+1 on Nov. 1st :) Gavin Edward weighed in at 4# 8 oz. and 17 inches. I went for my weekly NST, fluid check and an MFM consult to determine if they wanted to deliver at 37 weeks (baby was IUGR, my fluid levels were low for weeks, and I have HBP) so to my surprise, when my BP was high, they told me they could not send me home and that my dr. wanted to deliver that day! Thankfully all is good and we are enjoying our little man (his 4 sisters are THRILLED to have a brother!!)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow more new arrivals! Congrats ladies :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Firedancer!


----------



## booflebump

Aww congrats! x


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations to all the new mums and your new arrivals. 

I have a couple of weeks until my due date but don't feel ready just yet. Got a list of things that we need to do in the flat then I can relax. Although I did have my first raspberry tea today!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Here's my birth story :flower:

So on the 8th, I decided to take the boys for a long walk along the river. However, I felt no different except a lot of pressure on my cervix and some plug. I left most of the cleaning as I said to OH 'she's not coming anytime soon' ... haha!

Woke up at 1am with a contraction but wasn't unusual, went to pee, came back and messaged my friend saying how crampy I was, and it felt weird to pee. Fell back asleep and woke up at 4am with bad pressure and contractions. OH ran me a bath and they were coming every 5 minutes - so knew it was the real deal this time. In-laws came over, and FIL dropped us off at the hospital at 6.30am.

She checked all the boring stuff i.e. BP, urine, pulse etc and asked if I wanted an internal. I said yeah just to see where we're at etc. Cervix was closed. Possibly a fingertip and she said she would normally send women home but, as it was a 3rd baby she wanted to monitor it, as they are "notorious for stop start labours and then going BOOM". She said she recommended Oramorph which would either stop the contractions or progress labour further. So I took that and contractions were still every 4-6 minutes. By 9am, I asked for a birthing ball and leant my front on it and rocked back and forth to put as much pressure on my cervix as possible to try and dilate it. 11.30am my new midwife came in (funnily enough it was the stand in midwife we saw on Tuesday!!), and asked how I was doing, whether to do another internal etc. She checked me and said maybe 2cms ... and got another midwife to double check - she said I was 3cms, very stretchy and performed a sweep and moved my cervix forward. All I can say is OW!!!!!

I was finally allowed G&A and used that whilst rocking on the ball, contractions were evert 2 minutes and lasting a long time, so decided to give up with the ball and lie on my left side. By 1.30pm I was getting an insane pressure down there and I needed to push. Another internal and I was 7cms with bulging membranes. I begged for stronger pain relief but they said no as they decided it was going to happen any time soon, so the midwife and her assistant stayed in with me until the end rther than leaving me too it. By 2.10pm I couldn't take it anymore - was begging them to just break my waters. She said they wouldn't unless absolutely necessary. Anyways, my contractions stopped by 2.15pm and my body took over and just started pushing her out (waters intact). They couldn't believe how quickly it was happening and as she started to crown they broke my waters to sort of 'lube' it all up for the final push. Didn't even have time to do the pant thing, her head just came out and then all of a sudden I heard a pop noise and the rest of her flew out into the bed. She came out so fast her head didn't have time to mold into shape haha and she was born at 14.23pm.

Midwife suggested we let the cord finish pulsing before OH cut it, so we did and then she let him cut it and gave me the injection to deliver the placenta. That felt weird! No stitches or tears and her head was 36.5cm!!!! She weighed 8lbs 15ozs


----------



## CharlieKeys

yaaay congrats ladies on all the new arrivals :)


----------



## booflebump

Well done Charlie :kiss: xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats and thanks for sharing, CharlieKeys! Love the name Phoebe!


----------



## Samia22

wowww charliekeysss amazing! congratzzz


----------



## ttc_lolly

Charlie you did so brilliant, well done!


----------



## babyfeva

Wow, Charliekeys- wonderful story!


----------



## Winks

Just wanted to pop in and say we had our little boy... A tad early. Due 22nd nov, he arrived 29th Oct by emergency c-section. All going well.

Congrats to the other new mums and good luck to everyone else.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Winks :flower:


----------



## morri

Congrats to all the new mums/moms looks like it has been a productive weekend :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Winks. Wow that was early! xx

How you doing Boofle? I feel like I've been hit by a bus today!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Winks! How big was he?


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Winks!


----------



## CharlieKeys

congrats winks :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations Charlie and Winks!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats winks! I hope all is well 

I've been feeling really weird last two days.. Is it in my head? :haha: pretty much waking yesterday I felt a little ill and butterflies in stomach, crampy kind of period or diarrhea feeling. Sharp cervix pains and low back pain. Last night we :sex: nothing fancy I just layed there :haha: I checked after and no plug :( but I did wake a few times in the night with real contractions! My belly was rock hard and my back was killing me! Nothing to really time tho. Today I've been crampy, hard to walk and lower pain in vagina. Still no show or anything and no steady contractions :nope: but maybe this means time is near? I'm ready but mother really should be here for my son so I guess ill try and hold out till the 19th. But I'd say have sex if you want some action to happen :winkwink:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Daddies I felt exactly the same yesterday and have been on alert since. Unfortunately it's all quietened down now. Fx yours lead to something x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

hello ladies!! first i have to say i have MISSED YOU GIRLS SO SO MUCH!!! i don't have the time this second to go through all the posts but i hope later today i do. i really hope you girls have been good and for any babies born... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

sadly since my last post i have had a tough time. i ended up having complications from the epidural. i needed a blood patch but my spinal headache went undiagnosed for three days because i wasn't a "textbook case". i had severe headaches, but also extreme ringing in my ears and every sound sounded so loud i would scream. i had it during my last post but had my DH type it up. so since baby has been born i haven't been able to take care of him. no feeding, changing diapers, couldn't be in the same room because his crying was far too much. i have been devastated. finally got a blood patch today and already feeling better. also got an infection but on meds for that. i was just able to feed my son for the first time and he is almost 5 days old. i am beyond depressed but i really hope things are on the mend. :cry: :cry: :cry:

my husband has been absolutely amazing being mommy and daddy. he looks so exhausted and i feel so bad but i have never seen him so happy. 

i will try and share more pictures soon and cant wait to catch up... love to you all :hugs:


----------



## Blondiejay

Aww Wishful, I'm so sorry to hear you've been poorly, but glad you are starting to feel on the mend. (Big hugs) x


----------



## morri

Aw I am sorry wishful . I hope you got the leak (hole) glues up and are on the mend now.

(ps Daddies: the prostaglandine in sperm is way too low to have any effect on the cervix )


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww wishful, it's hard enough without having a spinal leak and infection to deal with so massive :hugs:

It's great that you've been able to feed him today though! Hopefully things are on the mend.

Any word from Boofle? x


----------



## wishfulmom2b

thanks girls. think it would of been okay if i got it patched up right away but the 3.5 days were brutal. was able to actually take care of bub last night and have my husband sleep some... felt great to do so

here is my favorite photo so far because it was right after my blood patch when i could actually function :cloud9: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







my world.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww he's gorgeous!


----------



## daddiesgift

So sorry wishful hope things get to looking up! 

I'm crampy most the day and uncomfortable contractions off and on all day but nothing to time. This is the longest I've been pregnant so I'm not sure if its normal or a good sign! As of now I say he's too comfy to leave boo hoo. Just got home from grocery shopping and I feel like I was hit by a truck! Contractions and back pain but I know its from the stress of shopping.


----------



## babyfeva

Aww wishful so sorry to hear about this. I"m happy that you've got to feed your little one though and that things are getting back on track.


----------



## babyfeva

Omg he's so adorable!


----------



## babyfeva

So, I know it's most likely nothing but I'm happy to report that I'm 1cm dilated and 75% effaced.


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww wishful - hope you're feeling better soon!! :) He's adorable!


----------



## Blondiejay

Wishful, what a cutie!!!

Daddies, sounds like you need to put your feet up!

Babyfeva, yay hopefully this is the start of it.


----------



## Mrs.326

Wow!! There's been lots of popping going on around here!! Congrats on all the new babies!! So exciting to see a ton of updates :) :) 

I'm scheduled to be induced next Wednesday! Baby is measuring 1 week ahead and 7lb10oz according to the ultrasound last Friday. Doctor thinks delivering him a week early will give me a better shot at a vaginal delivery. FX'd! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Mrs I wish they did that here in the UK! I'm desperate for a vaginal delivery but I'm due another big one with a maaaasive head!

Got quite a few cramps and BHs tonight but nothing to suggest they're anything other than that at the moment. Have my fingers crossed though! x


----------



## Cridge

It's so fun to see all the babies being born lately! Congrats to all the new mommas!

Things are going pretty well with our new little guy, although my nipples are burning in pain. He takes for.ev.er to feed and feeds so frequently that it's killing me. #1 was such a fast feeder that the nipple pain never got this intense. I'm desperate for some relief but desperate to make bf'ing work. Other than that, he's a doll and we love having him around!

Can't wait to see the rest of the new babies! I can't believe it's time for them all to be here!


----------



## babyfeva

Mrs- omg i can't believe you're getting induced next Wednesday!! I'm excited for you. How are you feeling?

I've been having a lot of pressure down there all day today. I'm getting nervous.


----------



## babyfeva

Cridge- good to hear all is well with you and baby. Sorry to hear about the nipples. Are you using anything?


----------



## Cridge

babyfeva said:


> Cridge- good to hear all is well with you and baby. Sorry to hear about the nipples. Are you using anything?

I just spoke with a friend that went out and bought me a nipple shield - she said it worked a miracle with her. I've been reading up on latching and hopefully I can teach my little guy how to latch on without pain; and hopefully with a proper latch he won't have to feed for so long. FX'd!!! I do use lanolin after each feed to keep my nipples from drying out, but that's it.


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck Cridge- I hope it gets better ASAP!


----------



## morri

I had an app today and she isnt prepared to make an entrance yet :haha: only had one contraction during the CTG and this time she slept the whole time too so they woke her up to get her moving a bit lol. 

to teased her on her footsies a bit :haha:
Cervix is still closed but looks like baby is sitting nice in the pelvis by now, and she weighs in (estimated) at a 4000g (+/- 500g as usual.)
I mentioned that I was itchy , but my doc took it the wrong way, he gave me an antifungal vasginal creme :doh: should have been more precise to say that it is my skin that is itchy not my netheregions..

oh well anyway next appt is in two days for ctg where I can mention it again .


----------



## Fish&Chips

I had a MW appointment too and baby isn't engaged and apparently my bump hasn't grown so I have to go into hospital to have a growth scan later today. Tbh I know it's because the Dr measured me last time and she is always very generous whereas the MW always measures me at a smaller measurement so the two side by side show I haven't grown at all. Hey ho.

Thought things were kicking off last night as was having regular tightenings (not painful) for about 4 hours but they disappeared during the night. I ache something rotten today though and am struggling to walk!


----------



## Mrs.326

Fish&Chips said:


> Wow Mrs I wish they did that here in the UK! I'm desperate for a vaginal delivery but I'm due another big one with a maaaasive head!

I was so happy she offered it! Depending on how your appointment goes later today, would they offer an induction? Hope all is well!! 



babyfeva said:


> Mrs- omg i can't believe you're getting induced next Wednesday!! I'm excited for you. How are you feeling?

Thanks :) I'm very excited too... I'm feeling a bit anxious. Part of me is beyond happy to have an end date and the other really hopes he comes on his own before then so I get the "full experience". It's a wild mix of emotions, but the main thing is I'm so ready to meet him finally :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Cridge- I had soo many problems bf my son, mostly horrible pain. Even tho they said he was latched right. After I stopped of course I learned I was nursing him waaay too long which was never giving nipples chance to heal. I was told 20 mins max is all they need if they are sucking and swallowing whole time. I was doing 45 mins!! Cause if I pulled him off he screamed till boob was back in his mouth so I thought he was hungry. Guess I was just a pacifier! So maybe try that? Also putting salt in warm water then in a tea cup or coffee cup to dip nipples in helped! I used lanolin religiously and didn't find it up help at all! Oh and changing positions I was told I wasn't doing that enough so he was just sucking on same part of nipple at every feeding. Maybe this can help you :winkwink: I bought some nipple shields this time so let me know how that goes!!

Off to my ob appt! Today ill discuss my birth plan which I'm not even sure what that plan is lol.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've never heard of this max 20mins on the boob rule, we are always told to let baby feed for as long as they want (if they are still feeding of course, and you can see that baby is swallowing and not just suckling). I hope the shield works well for you Cridge, it was a lifesaver for us when BF'ing DD :thumbup: 

I have a sweep booked in for the 26th but I'm hoping to go naturally before then. I've been having lots of painful twinges and cramps but they always die down at bedtime, I just hope they are at least doing something, even if it's just softening my cervix.


----------



## daddiesgift

Doctor told me that letting baby feed longer than 20 mins (as a newborn at each breast) is providing the milk and nutrition but not the fat content they really need as the end of the feeding the hind milk is higher in fat. And letting them feed that long can potentially have them go longer inbetween feedings which lowers the fat and calorie content of your milk plus leaving you engorged at first since baby is demanding so much milk at one time. I really have no idea since I felt for six weeks all I ever did was breast feed for an hour hour later back on the boob an hour really depressed me to no end as I felt my life revolved around bfing I couldn't even go to grocery store without having to nurse before during and after. Bah! So this time I'm for sure doing the 20 minute thing! Of course I will keep track after baby is on and going ect. 

Ob appt was not as productive as I hoped boo hoo. Baby is engaged, cervix is soft but still closed :( he said we check next Wednesday if I've progressed then I can be induced the 26th (day after due date) how can I get this cervix open!! I feel I'm trying everything guess ill start walking and sexing more. How can I have a baby at 37+2 weeks then go over due with the next?! Lame!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Mrs. Apparently they won't give me a sweep until I'm 41 weeks :( I have a consultants appointment re my vbac when I'm 40+3 so they may decide then to start early.

If I go really overdue they will consider inducing me slowly but only at 42 weeks.

Bump was measuring small today so had a growth scan but they sent me to the wrong hospital (well forgot to mention that Weds scans are all at another one!) so it was a full day of hanging out at hospitals and driving.

Anyway baby is fine, measuring average (harry was 9lb so I'm dead chuffed) although I've got a lot of water so have to have a diabetes test tomorrow. x


----------



## Cridge

Thanks girls! I've had a day full of major breakdowns - sobbing my eyes out. I've learned that what baby is doing is cluster feeding (daddiesgift - sounds like what your first was doing, maybe?)... where he will feed pretty much constantly during certain times of the day (which for him, is in the middle of the night). If I tried to do the 20 minute rule, he'd just scream until he got boob again.... I've tried, and nothing but more milk will satisfy.

I've spent the day topless applying breast milk and lanolin throughout the day, and I pumped for the first 3 feedings to give myself a break. This evening is better so far, and I've fed on one breast without major pain, but I'm scared to death of what tonight will bring.

Oh - and I tried the shield, but noticed baby wasn't latching on that properly, so I don't want to encourage an improper latch while on the breast (battling bottle feeding is bad enough).

SO - I'm just telling myself that it'll get better and I'm taking it an hour at a time at this point.

It seems we had a bunch of babies born all in a row and now we've hit a dry spell for a few days. Who's going to be next?!


----------



## daddiesgift

Sorry Cridge I hope it gets better :( I'm praying this time will be different I can't go through all that again. I cried a lot and was terrified of the next feeding. But my son is a very hungry boy still only in the 20% for weight (98% for height!) and eats CONSTANTLY not off the boob of course just his food snacks and almond milk. Maybe you just have a hungry boy on your hands! But still if it hurts I'd see a lactation consultant maybe they can help more. 

I've been cooking all day meals to freeze for upcoming month! Lemon bread and banana bread in oven now. Decided to walk a mile daily till baby is out!! I'm nervous about so much but just ready to get him out! The barely pregnant woman in waiting room was looking at my handful of birth control pamphlets with an odd look on her face :haha: over being pregnant!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'd be happy to fill the void and go next :) hehe... 

Hope BFing gets easier, Cridge! DG - I wish I had the energy to cook and freeze, but that's definitely not happening! haha... Thank goodness my mother will be here :)


----------



## morri

You still have 2 weeks to go no jumping the queue :p :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just had a session of reflexology in the hope of inducing labour. If nothing else it was lovely and relaxing.. In fact I woke myself up snoring!


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh trust me I've been napping about two hours a day to keep up with everything I'm doing. I just keep thinking if I had baby right now is the house clean enough? Enough food in house? Are our clothes and sons diapers clean? NO!! So I need to get on it especially with my mother coming Monday she is all about organization and cleanliness that I can't let her see our real house :haha: 

I just new my water broke last night! I have no idea what it was but I rolled over and my night gown felt a tad wet so I felt my underwear and they were very wet!! I got up and changed them and checked bed but it was dry. I've been wearing a liner since and nothing! So idk?? I took a bath for first time in awhile before bed so maybe water got in there TMI I know :winkwink:


----------



## daddiesgift

Another wonder, my cervix, I think, feels burning a lot! I told doctor yesterday and when he checked me he said nothing about it. Anyone else feel burning? I hope it's not an infection or something


----------



## ashleywalton

Hang in there ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.326

morri said:


> You still have 2 weeks to go no jumping the queue :p :haha:

Technically I have a week to go... induction on the 21st :wohoo:

DG - if you're unsure about your waters and you have a burning feeling, it might be worth a call to get checked out. You definitely don't want to risk an infection!


----------



## booflebump

My little man arrived on Tuesday after a mammoth labour - Toby - we are so in love

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIxMTE0LTAxNDYzLmpwZw-1.jpg


----------



## hayzeb

booflebump said:


> My little man arrived on Tuesday after a mammoth labour - Toby - we are so in love
> 
> https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTIxMTE0LTAxNDYzLmpwZw-1.jpg

Well done boof and congrats he is gorgeous xx


----------



## cookielucylou

Aww congratulations boofle, 
he is gorgeous.
Daddies I would get that checked as it sounds like your waters and you dont want to leave it too long incase of infection. I have a bath most nights and havnt had that happen.


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats Boofle!!! He's so handsome :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Boofle congratulations!! He's utterly gorgeous x


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Boofle!! Can't wait to hear the story! He's adorable - and I love his name!

Daddiesgift - my mom is also a total neat freak and I came home from the hospital to a reorganized storage room and pantry! Yay! I'll take it any day! :haha: Oh - and she also chiseled out a huge chunk of ice from our deep freezer - a 9 year old chunk of ice! Haha!! Thank you mom!!


----------



## babyfeva

daddiesgift- i only feel burning when I feel baby's head burrowing it's way deep down there.


----------



## babyfeva

Boofle- congrats- he's so beautiful!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Boofle! He's so handsome :)

If it was my waters wouldn't it have been lots more? I haven't had it happen since. 

Walked a mile today, something I use to do many times a day and I would've kept going if my son wouldn't have been restless. But now I feel pooped! And burny cervix :winkwink: gotta get this bun ready to leave the oven!! 

Everyday I drink one pineapple juice, two cups raspberry leaf tea, and I take two evening primrose pills. I recently started inserting one primrose pill into vagina nights we don't have sex (so every night? :haha:) now I'm going to walk a mile each day! Yes I'm only 38+4 but I'm getting body prepared for this!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Boofle, he is so lovely :flower:


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats to all the ladies who have had LOs since I've been on last :)

And if anyone is in labour as I type - good luck! And stay strong!


AFM - wow, I definitely never understood the work a newborn requires! Lol People can tell you but until you're there in the trenches it's just not the same.

Mr F (a little nickname we use) gave us such a hard time that first day because he didnt want to eat! But after 24 hours in the hospital, which I'm still not sure was necessary, he is a champion eater. We went in to rule out any pain or issues he might have that were interfering and they measured his blood sugar to be low, and wanted to admit us. We went with it but I was a bit crushed that they insisted on supplementing him with some formula overnight and having me pump. After the night and a bunch of good blood sugar readings I refused any more formula and insisted and going colostrum only. They monitored us all day and we were home by evening. All in all, we did what we had to and wouldn't want to take chances especially because he's such a little guy...but I was NOT thrilled with the whole thing. Ah well, onward and upward...

Since coming home he has eaten well and my milk came in which really made everyone happier, since he could actually feel satisfied! 

Nights are tough, he sleeps much better during the day but hopefully he will be sorted out a bit soon! 

Cridge - i am right there eith ya! I'm pretty sure Mr F is cluster feeding every night from about 2 to 5am! Yikes, nice timing buddy! It's an instinct newborns have that builds milk supply and I am feeding on demand so I just go with it! Sleep in and take a nap during the day :)

He gained an ounce a few days ago and gets weighed tomorrow. I'm hoping for a few ounces so I can maybe stop waking him up to feed so often!


----------



## Cridge

Gaia - sorry you had to be at the hospital for so long and that they gave your little guy formula. That would have ticked me off too, but like you said, sometimes we have to do what we have to do. I'm glad he's okay and eating well now! 

I found success in making my nocturnal baby sleep all night.... at least for one night (which is huge). You can read all about it in my journal. I had a great night with no cluster feeding!! I got more sleep than I have in months! :thumbup: I wouldn't even get out of bed to pee just to spite myself. :haha: 

It seems that everyone has been quiet lately. Hopefully that means lots of you are in labor! :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Awesome Cridge, we bed share too and that's how Mr F sleeps best :) haven't mastered nursing while laying down yet though...working on it!


----------



## morri

Congrats Boofs :D


----------



## Cridge

I agree Gaia - I couldn't nurse #1 at all while laying down, but I made it work somehow last night out of desperation. It wasn't comfortable, but I made it work.


----------



## charlie15

Cridge I did exactly the same last night and co slept with lo anf got sleep, it was fantastic!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

How are you doing Daddies? X


----------



## daddiesgift

Still pregnant! Lol I didn't go get checked about the wetness I had the other night cause it hasn't happened since and I keep thinking I would've gone in labor by now if it was my waters? 

Babies movement has died down which I hate but he does move still and when I worry I use heart rate monitor. Right now he's currently killing my ribs! I wonder how he is engaged but still in my ribs! Must be long. 

I have painful contractions everyday but then they die down to nothing :nope: vagina still hurts like someone's kicked me and I still feel a little burny feeling. 

How's everyone else who's still waiting :winkwink: 

My mother comes Monday so I better get off and clean and do laundry plus finish some orders to mail out (I make baby stuff)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Daddies, contractions don't always happen once your waters go or if you start leaking. If you think it might be waters I'd get them checked as they usually only like to leave you for a max of 48hrs after leaking began before starting to induce your contractions for you. It's because there's a risk of infection once your waters go :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I would have thought you'd have experienced it again if it was your waters. The stop start contractions are no fun are they? I have had tons of BHs, some of which have been uncomfortable, and even those have had me guessing so I really feel for you. 

My reflexology obviously didn't work as it's been 48 hrs and I'm still pregnant. Feeling scwiffy tonight so am a bit fed up. X


----------



## Fish&Chips

How are you doing Mrs and other ladies awaiting B day? X


----------



## daddiesgift

I guess since my last appt I just knew it was my waters and nope! Just watery cervical mucous. Ill call and see what nurse thinks. 

I'm so tired everyday before I even do everything, now the swelling has started I just hope I don't go over! Doctor said if I'm ripe on Wednesday we can induce Monday 26th which is one day after due date, better than nothing I suppose! That's why I'm doing all this herbal stuff, walking ect just to get my body ready. I'm going back into Shock and feeling ill never have this baby! After having &#322;o #1 early I guess I'd figure &#322;o #2 would at least be ready to come out by now!


----------



## morri

Nothing happening here.


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh and being induced the 26th would be exactly 15 months after &#322;o #1 was born! Easy to remember birth dates lol


----------



## ashleywalton

daddies-I assumed this one was going to come early since I had my 2nd at 36 weeks...it definitely makes it harder to continue waiting when one came earlier...Good luck! You're almost there!


----------



## Blondiejay

Nothing happening here either although I'm not really doing anything to help the baby on its way apart from drinking raspberry tea.
I started my maternity leave last Friday and was busy sorting the flat out the first week, this week I'll be putting my feet up and enjoying some 'me' time.


----------



## Fish&Chips

It has gone quiet. 

I know 3 ladies who had their firsts early and one gave birth on her due date, one a week late and the other was induced! It doesn't bode well for me as my ds was a week late!


----------



## morri

well nothing much here yet...


----------



## Samia22

ohh ladies im 38 weeks today! Feeling tired cause lack of sleep lately! Yesterday(friday) i was so Dizzy literally ! I'v never experienced dizzyness that comes with seeing 'stars'' or somthing! even sitting wouldn't stop it! 
Im feeling all of sudden like feeling sick, not really really but as if my nose has temp ..
ughh i dont know how to describe it! 
Seriously feeling like im not making any sense anymore!

Ihave started drinking my first cup of raspberry leaf tea, so see how thats gonna work out!
Found out my baby is back to back! So trying hard to rotate or get him engaged 

Ihave experience 1 big contraction today! I was like WOOHHH breath in breath out

waiting is crazy i know!
I feel like im gonna be overdue with this one too.
Im gonna go to bed now ,myson wakes up 6,30 am in the morning(EVEN ON WEEKENDS!)


----------



## ashleywalton

You might be dehydrated. Drink lots of water.


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm feeling extremely dizzy today as well :( so I'm sitting down drinking water. Dampening my to do list.


----------



## morri

I was for a check up today, and I am only 1-2 cm dilated, only about 2 contractions during the CTG, but at least everything is still looking in good nick(water hb, placenta ... )
I am going to get an induction latest at +7 so something to look forward to.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Only a few more days then morri.. How exciting! 

They won't even give me a sweep until I'm at least 41 weeks and as far as I know the induction will be at 42 weeks so I could end up with a Dec baby.


----------



## gaiagirl

:( my poor little guy has a clogged tear duct I think! His little eye is all goopy, it's heart wrenching! Ugh!

Any already moms had this?!


----------



## lovealittle1

gaiagirl said:


> :( my poor little guy has a clogged tear duct I think! His little eye is all goopy, it's heart wrenching! Ugh!
> 
> Any already moms had this?!

My ds1 had this. It is very common. Express some breastmilk in it a few times a day and it will clear up soon. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## daddiesgift

Gaia- it's fairly normal to have a blocked duct especially in early weeks. It shouldn't hurt them, no creams or drops really work unless its infected. My son woke up with his eye crusted shut :( I thought it was infected so I took him to hospital and they told me it was a blocked duct, lasted about two months. Just gently wipe with warm cloth, some baby wipes can irratate it. Also a few times a day you can rub up the side of their nose up to corner of eye like a massage to work the goop out and help unclog it. 

Oh ladies contractions are killing me today!! Taking my breath away and making me feel very ill. I'm just going to sit here and drink water see if it helps. My mother flies in tomorrow at 1240 so he can wait till 2pm to come tomorrow bah


----------



## sharonfruit

Gaia my LO has this, I've been bathing it with cooled boiled water and it seems to be clearing up. It really upsets me when it goes all weepy and crusty :(


----------



## morri

thats because the tear ducts aren't opening properly till a couple of weeks old or so.. hope it clearsup soon though.


----------



## gaiagirl

I cleaned it and put a little breastmilk in it, then used a Qtip to massage the tear duct under his eye. It looks better now but I'm sure it'll crop up again :) hope it goes away soon, it doesn't bother him but I hate it! Poor baby!


----------



## Cridge

morri - just a couple more days, right?!

daddiesgift - I hope your LO stays put until tomorrow!! GL!!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

gaiagirl said:


> :( my poor little guy has a clogged tear duct I think! His little eye is all goopy, it's heart wrenching! Ugh!
> 
> Any already moms had this?!

My lil guy has this atm. The doc said to massage it gently in the corner, by bridge of his nose area to help unclog it. And wipe away with warm cloth. He said could take a bit to clear up.


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Sorry looking on my phone, I missed that wat I said had already been said :)


----------



## booflebump

Have written my birth story - in my journal for anyone who wants a read (link in siggie) xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Boofle!!! He's gorgeous :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Loved the birth story Boofle, thanks for sharing. It sounds like you stuck to your guns and did everything possible which is incredibly impressive. When I had my ds I forgot everything and just did as I was told.. push over me think?

Due date here. My son has croup and a stinking cold, I'm coming down with one, none of us have slept for 2 days... ughh..


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy due date F&C :flower: that sucks you're all unwell, I hope you feel better soon and manage to get some rest :hugs:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all where is all the news at for new babies. One year ago today I had miss Ella by emcs. At 759 Am


----------



## booflebump

Toby born on Tues 13th :) xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Today I had an appt and still at 1cm dilated/75% effaced :/ I also have tendonitis in my left wrist as if having carpal tunnel in my right hand isn't enough. I was wondering why I was having so much pain in my left thumb/wrist area to the point where I can't even pull my pants up without pain. Now I have to see an orthopaedic surgeon for a steroid shot. I'm so afraid that I won't be able to hold my baby. I need this shot ASAP!


----------



## daddiesgift

I've probably had one bad contraction today :( seems I was getting my hopes up the past few days cause today has been quite!! What on earth can I do but hope and pray he will come soon?! 

Picked my mother up from airport today, so far so good and my son is doing fine with her.


----------



## booflebump

Sorry you are in pain babyfeva. hMy csrpal tunnel is much better now x


----------



## babyfeva

Tonight was the first time I bounced on a ball for about 45 mins. When I was done I noticed my underwear and sweat pants were somewhat wet. Did my waters break or was it just due to bouncing? Since I'm unsure I put on a panty liner to see if I continue to have leakage.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Babyfeva I often find I'm wet after bouncing on a ball. I would see if it stops or not. 

Daddies, that's great that things are going well so far. Fx baby gets to meet you all soon. 

Nothing happening here. My son is still really suffering with a cold so he needs me at the moment so I'm in no rush. X


----------



## morri

Eh nothing here either-- I was for check up today (CTG) and it didnt have a single contraction on there.

Tomorrow is induction , hope it doesnt take 3 days :haha:
I did lose some plug though (big chunky ) but that doesnt have to mean too much

I kind a like though that all three of us will have a birthday with a 20 something in it, my birthday is on a 21st Oh is on a 26th and she'll be somewhere in between :) .


----------



## kellie_w

I know i havent been on this thread for ages, hope all the november mummies are doing well. My update for the first page: oliver steven was born 8th november, 9 days before his due date weighing 8Ib. So mich in love with my perfect boy, good luck to everyone still expecting xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Kellie x


----------



## daddiesgift

Well all morning I've been having contractions. On way to hospital now!! I've been writing down last two hours and they are about 2 mins apart to 5 mins. I hope this is it wish me luck


----------



## cookielucylou

Good luck daddies!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck!


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck Daddies, we have the same due date but nothing happening here!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Good luck Daddies!!!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Lots of luck your way!!! :)


----------



## charlie15

yey good luck Daddies!


----------



## babyfeva

Best of luck daddies!


----------



## Cridge

Good luck daddiesgift! Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## ashleywalton

Okay ladies. I have severe lower back pain. It feels like it is on fire it is burning so bad. Anyone else experience this? I'm not sure what to do about it.


----------



## Cridge

ashley - all my afterpains were in my back. I had burning, severe lower back pain for at least the first week after my ninja was born. I just noticed yesterday that it's gone, but I think it's been gone for a few days. I just took ibuprofen and that seemed to help a little bit. :hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

Anthony Lucas born 5:50, 8 pounds 13 ozs, 19.5 inches long :) pics later


----------



## ashleywalton

Yay!! CONGRATS! Hope all is well. :) Can't wait to hear more.

Thanks Cridge.I've been taking ibuprofen as well but its just not helping.


----------



## charlie15

Ah congratulations daddies! Hope you're both well x

Ashley I had really bad lower back pain which was awful until yesterday too. I put it down to my awful back labour but and I took pretty strong painkillerd that were prescibed, diclofenac, codeine and pararcetamol. Not sure what they are all called in the states.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Daddies. So ready for it to be my turn now x


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats Daddies!!! Perfect timing after your moms arrival, what a considerate little baby :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations Daddies!!


----------



## cookielucylou

Congratulation Daddies, hope your both doing well x


----------



## morri

Congrats daddies. 
My induction was delayed to tomorrow, as they had a couple of emergency cases today and they didn't want me to suffer from bad service/treatment as I wouldnt be priority(5 other women in total there) tomorrow I am only 1 of 2 so after they had me on the CTG for an hour and saw that it looked all good, they asked me whether I would agree with coming back tomorrow. 
At least I could leave my bag there in a locker.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow, congrats daddies :flower:


----------



## Blondiejay

Sorry to hear your induction has changed Morri
But at least you know you'll have their full attention.


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies :) so far not much sleep tonight, he wakes about every half hour. So I might as well post story! 

I woke around 730 and contractions started around 9. About 10 my mother told me to write down every time they hurt, I did that for about an hour or two and notice 2-3 mins apart sometimes 5. I called doctors office and they told me to head to hospital to get checked. They checked upon arrival and 4cm!! They admitted me since contractions were steady. They put fluids IV in and missed so my arm knotted up and they had to redo. I made it clear I wanted epidural from the start. what a nightmare it was getting it! im pretty sure he restuck me at least FIVE times till it was perfectly in middle. afterwards i was still feeling same so i started to have anxiety attack. Just thinking of all the pain I had with Dominic with no drugs, the lady screaming across hall and if they'd have to redo it. My blood pressure dropped so I got oxygen and a shot of ephedrine. Then I started feeling MUCH better!! I was relaxed and in no real pain, I could still move around just fine. A little after 520pm I started to push and he made his debut at 5:50! After the mishaps with getting epidural it was amazing in comparison to not having one!! He weighs 8 pounds 13 ounces and 19.5 inches long! Much bigger than my exactly 7 pound baby. I call him my squishy cause he's just one big ball of squish!! :haha: 

My mother, husband and Dominic all came to hospital as I think we all thought I'd be leaving after getting checked. I cried more about Dominic than anything! I love him so and thought this would all be too much for him. They let him in room with me during labor, he fell asleep so as I pushed he was in room and right as Anthony came out he woke up and got to come over a meet him!! It melted my heart so much and he was soo excited!! He kept pointing and giggling at him, he'd look at him then look at me and smile :) anytime anyone got in way Dominic was trying to peak over them. I was so proud and so relieved that he was happy. I held him after and he kissed me a couple times all by himself :cries: so my mother, daddy and my son were in room!! Daddy cut cord, my mother did great not passing out as she is squimish. 

We've been breast feeding but no milk of course and he is relentless. Dominic never took a pacifier and I didn't plan to give this one one but after an hour on the boob, 10 minutes screaming off, hour back on screaming when he was off I rang my bell and asked for one! He takes it fine and is content. I'm already using the lanolin to keep everything looking ok. 

I tore worse this time but he was much bigger, doctor said 2 degree tear which just tore what I had stitched up first baby but then he said it tore my pee hole :nope: not looking forward to all that. I keep having to pee and a lot will come out then I push tons more and so on. 

Well it's 4:50am and he's looking content maybe for sleep?? So I must go ;) pics as soon as I'm home!

Fxed for all you ladies in waiting :flower:


----------



## charlie15

Ah so glad it all went so well Daddies and so lovely to hear how sweet Dominic was :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow so it's all happened pretty fast in the end! Well done you.. It sounds like you laboured really well. 

Morri, sorry your induction has been postponed but like Blondie says, at least you'll know you'll have their full attention. 

I worked my are off bouncing on a ball last night and even dtd but nowt has come of it. So gutted I've gone overdue again. I thought 2nd babies generally arrived earlier but it seems to be the opposite when considering all my friends' labours.


----------



## ashleywalton

How sweet daddies. That's how my 2 year old is. She giggles everytime she "holds" her. It really melts my heart.


----------



## cookielucylou

Aww how lovely your little boy was with you too, I'm hoping to keep ours in with me for as long as possible so your story gives me hope :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Cookie- if anyone would've told me he would be in there I would've laughed in there face! It's really weird how when you really need your child to behave they do. They normally don't let children in during pushing but we were lucky he was asleep on couch in room and woke up so quietly. Fxed your &#322;o gets to stay as long as possible!! 

It's 12:20pm and he's snoozing, he was up all night since 5 am sleeping besides to eat! Not a good sign but I'm too tired to fight with it today. My husband and son is out entertaining my mother till a little later. It's nice to be here by myself, have me and baby time alone, not worry about son plus I'm getting to watch what I want on TV :haha:


----------



## booflebump

Congrats Daddies xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Had my consultants appointment today and was told that my cervix was high, posterior and closed :( He apparently managed to open it slightly so said it could set things off over the next 48 hrs but I'm not convinced.

I have been asked to book another sweep for Monday and if that fails I have an induction booked for the 1st December.


----------



## mammytoerin

Well. our daughter arrived 4 days early on Tuesday morning!! Holly Niamh took just 4 hours 15 minutes to arrive :) She was born in the birthing pool! She's absolutely amazing, and her big sister Erin just adores her! She weighed 7lb 13.5oz, so in a way, I'm glad she wasn't 4 days late like her sister was!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry your internal wasn't great F&C, things can change quickly though so I hope that's the case for you :flower:

Congrats mammytoerin! :yipee:

39 weeks today for me, and I'm about done. My pelvis feels like it's going to snap at any given moment! I'm going to have a clary sage oil bath tonight and then massage myself in it before bed and then will hope it kickstarts something. I don't feel like this baby's ready to come anytime soon though!


----------



## cookielucylou

Yay 39weeks for me today too. I have had the odd few fairly strong braxton hicks but they dont amount to anything so mine doesnt seem ready to come yet either.


----------



## daddiesgift

So sorry fish&chips :( but things can change quickly! Last Wednesday doctor told me about the same thing and Tuesday I go into labor! Fxed

Night 1 was pretty good. We all slept together and surprisingly one baby didn't wake the other! 

Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate today. Pies are in oven now, ill start watching what I eat tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh yes Happy Thanksgiving! x


----------



## babyfeva

I hope it's sooner than later for you Fish & Chips.

Happy Thanksgiving for those that celebrate!


----------



## mammytoerin

Holly Niamh Miller :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0026 (640x427).jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## daddiesgift

Holly and my Anthony have same birthday :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Beautiful! xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats ladies on the new bubbas!!!! :) :)


F&C - it can happen quickly don't worry! When I went in to l&d my cervix was closed, high and posterior ... 8 hours later she was here! :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Life with a newborn is hard.

That's all for today!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Big hugs x


----------



## babyfeva

Anyone experiencing shooting/stinging feeling down in the vaginal area. It almost feels like baby is going to come out. Only lasts for a few seconds then goes away. Usually accompanied w/ a Braxton Hick.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've had similar although not necessarily with a BH. I think it's baby's head hitting the cervix. Ouchie.


----------



## daddiesgift

Been quite on here lately I guess everyone is busy with newborns and getting ready :winkwink: Mine is about to eat while my older is eating his waffles so I gotta make this quick! Here are the long awaited photos of my tiny angel :haha:

I even had to upload a photo of his mad face its too adorable. Plus one of big brother looking so proud of him! 

My milk came in yesterday so im currently dealing with engorgement :nope: Ive been feeding him on time and doing both breasts AND pumping a little after ward and they are still huge!! I hope by tomorrow it gets better.
 



Attached Files:







ant1.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 6









ant2.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6









ant3.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6









ant4.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cookielucylou

Aww he is gorgeous.
Babyfeva I get that too, sometimes feels like a cutting/stabbing feeling down there.
Still no signs of mine coming, could be a december baby at this rate.


----------



## Fish&Chips

What beautiful boys you make!


----------



## Samia22

@ daddiesgift its beautifull pictures! and babies aswell lol
congratz!

Here still nothing, im not sure wether the baby is engaging .. lasttime the midwife assistent said he was engaged i asked her how engaged deep>? cause i dont feel him deep low
Then she said he is getting there it starting. 
Thats soo 2 different thing but whatever lol...

Im soo scared that the baby wont come and they will induce me..which always leads to c-section 
Is it possible to postpone the appointment i have on 5th december? Im not sure whether thats the day they will do it or talk about it.
I will be 40 weeks and 3 days orsomthing .. i rather have it when iam 41 weeks


----------



## Fish&Chips

My induction is booked for 40+12. Are you in the UK? If so they are usually happy to wait up until 42 weeks. Any later they will need to monitor you every day so you would have to put up a bit of a fight. X


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful boys Daddies!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Daddies, what beautiful boys you have!! His angry face is just sooo cute! <3

Samia, you can hold off induction until you're 42w, even beyond that if you really wanted but the hospital will want to monitor you closely. Inductions don't always end up in c-secs, I was induced with my DD at 38w and had a brilliant labour.


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies! I think they are keepers :winkwink: 

I'm having a hard time since yesterday with all the "after labor/birth" pains and breast/nipple pain. Trying to just take it one HOUR at a time before I go crazy! Today I'm going to try and take a break and pump all day. I've been fairly lucky with getting enough out.. I hope anyways! 

F&C at least there is a light at the end of the tunnel lol 12 days over due tho! OMG!


----------



## Samia22

thanks girls and yes im in uk , i guess thats what im gonna do..
@daddies,sorry to hear that !! is breastfeeding going well? before the pain?

Im worrying and thinking what if i dont have no milk? Or one breast more milk then the other.
My left breast is larger then the right one..so bit scared though! sorry tmi
My first child had lots of problems. When i did have milk it will leak seriously crazy and when i tried to latch him ..there was no milk i think ..hmm
anyone here a good advice??
What to do if there is no milk in beginning


----------



## Fish&Chips

Have you looked in to where your nearest breast feeding clinic is? They're usually at your local hospital. They are brilliant at helping with breast feeding issues. x


----------



## ttc_lolly

I agree, find a local breastfeeding cafe or meeting and you'll get lots of help there. You can go on to Netmums too and find some local lactation consultants and plenty of other help.

There's only a very small percentage of women that can't physically BF through lack of supply etc so I'm sure you'll have nothing to worry about :) your milk won't come in for a few days after the birth anyway, that's completely normal x


----------



## cookielucylou

How are you doing ttc_lolly?


----------



## booflebump

How is everyone doing? Toby is nearly two weeks old already!


----------



## ashleywalton

Hi boofle. My LO was 3 weeks yesterday and has her first cold. I didn't experience this cold stuff this early on since my other babies were born in spring/summer. It's definitely not fun especially since all 3 girls have it. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh no Ashley! That's my biggest fear right now, I'm so paranoid about LO getting sick! How is she doing with eating when she is congested?! Hope it passes quickly...


----------



## Samia22

Yes, i defenitly will go to one of those bf clinic.

@Ashley wow thats not fun! Thats what iam afraid of too that cold so early for the babies.

Wow, last night woke up to go to the toilet and then sudden had minor BH at my back, went straight back to my bed thought let me sleep again..woke up felt like cramps at my lower belly it wasn't strong at all but enough for me to notice. Hope things will set off sooonn


----------



## babyfeva

Had my 39 week check up today. Still 1cm dilated but not 90% effaced which is better than 75% last week. She also said his head is really low. I'm scheduled for another appt on Monday and might start to get induced Monday night if I want to! Crazy to think that if my baby is not here by the end of this week I know he'll be here for sure by next Tuesday. Kind of crazy. She even mentioned it's up to me if I want to get induced this week if I want to. 

What do you girls think? Is it best to wait it out as long as possible? I'm just afraid he'll be too big if I wait to long and end up needing a C-section.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm a believer in trying to go naturally but I guess that's because I had a c section last time. How is your fundal measurement? 

I had another sweep and am 2cms. Been getting regular cramps since. They're pretty frequent but aren't lasting long.


----------



## babyfeva

The Dr. just says he's healthy and might be about 8 pounds.


----------



## ashleywalton

She is still eating well despite the cold. She has a hard time sleeping laying flat so she's been sleeping in her bouncer or swing. 
I was induced 2 of 3 times with cervadil and has positive experiences. It was one day passed my due date both times.


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks for your response Ashley. How long was your labor while on cervadil?


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm not sure if this is what did it for me but its worth a try! I was taking one evening primrose pill vaginally, skipping it if we had sex that night but the night before I had him we had sex then I inserted pill and started contractions around 7am! 

We are doing good, last night sleep not so fun but he's a good boy! Had his 1 week check up today (6 days old) and doctor said he's looking great even tho we were concerned with how yellow his skin and eyes are. He's only lost 4 ozs of his weight. 

Breast feeding is.. Well going ok I suppose I called hospital today to talk about seeing consultant, they said she would call me back. I just feel maybe his mouth is too small to take in as much nipple as he needs to. I gotta really shove it in there for it not to hurt! So all day yesterday I pumped and bf at night. Then today I bf him at doctors office since I didn't have time to pump this morning. Anyone have any exclusively pumping tips? I just dread bfing cause of pain I have to work myself into doing it before I latch him. Sheesh you'd think this would be easier if our bodies were made for it!


----------



## ashleywalton

My first total labor was 6 hours, 3 in active labor. This last time was 8 total hours, 3 in active labor. I was only 1cm at the start this time and 2cm the first.


----------



## gaiagirl

Daddies - Sounds like you're doing amazing! For me, BFing had been a bit sore but so far no cracks or chapped nipples so I can't complain. It is a bit painful when he first latches but after that it's fine. I have been applying coconut oil like crazy and I think it has really helped. 

Ok so...diaper rash?! I have tried to be cautious with what I eat. I don't do dairy, but I did have lots of citrus and tomato for a few days last week. Mr F has developed a red rash just around his anus, nowhere else. I have read it is related to food allergies or acidic foods? Anyone else dealt with this? It's so red! Doesn't seem to bother him but obviously bothers me :(

I also discovered a bit of rash in the folds of skin in his groin...made me feel like a negligent parent because I hadn't really pulled every fold apart to inspect before. 

Poor kid! Advice?


----------



## Cridge

daddies - I feel like whatever I was taught with #1 about correct latch just didn't work with this guy and I got to the point where I was sobbing uncontrollably all day when he was 8 days old. I absolutely dreaded bf'ing so I pumped as much as possible just to give myself a break. I ended up reading and looking at videos online and that really helped me to teach him to latch. I then went to see a LC last week and while she said I was doing a great job (I was hoping she'd show me some magic trick), I do feel it was helpful to see a specialist. I honestly wish I hadn't waited 2 weeks to see her as I've had some nerve damage. :dohh: I've questioned many times the last 3 weeks why bf'ing has to be so hard if we were made to do it. It's been very frustrating! GL!!

Gaia - have you used any diaper rash ointment? I would start using that before it gets any worse, and hopefully it will just go away on its own.

babyfeva - I was induced with cytotec with #1 and I don't recommend it, but it didn't end in a c-section. I was induced with cervadil this time and it was very gentle. After the 12 hours on the cervadil, I was given pitocin and while I was only on it for an hour, it wasn't bad either. I did end with a c-section, but because of cord prolapse - my doc said there was no way he could have come without a c-section, so it really had nothing to do with being induced.


----------



## babyfeva

Thanks Cridge! I'm just so anxious and want him here already.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I had a sweep yesterday at my consultant appointment and lost a little plug last night before bed. Have woken up this morning at 5am with some contractions :yipee: they are lasting between 40-53secs with intervals of 4.5-7.5mins. Have spoken to L&D who have said to continue timing them and see how I get on, as I can talk through them she doesn't think it's established yet so here's to hoping they become more patterned and regular and hurt more!


----------



## daddiesgift

Cridge- thanks :) I've been pumping like a Mad woman which may bite me in the ass cause I just breast fed him and he didn't suck as hard as usual then after he still wasn't content so I gave him pumped milk and he drank most of bottle.. Nipple confusion? We"ll try again later he's only had about four bottles 

Gaia- use coconut oil on his rash, works great for us and its cloth diaper friendly! (You cloth right?) with Boys you just have to wipe in all the folds or moisture gathers :(


----------



## daddiesgift

Good luck Ttc_lolly!!


----------



## Blondiejay

Yay good luck TTC!!
I have a midwifes appt this morning just a normal check up. She said last week if baby doesn't arrive 4/5 days after my due date I can have a sweep. Come in baby we are ready to meet you now.


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks ladies, I have been using coconut oil and other natural creams but am just going to try a zinc one until the redness clears a little then back to natural. Yes we use CD and the zinc is not great for them so hopefully we don't have to use it for long!

ttc lolly - Good luck! Can't wait to hear the news :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ttc lolly I also had a sweep yesterday and was getting contractions all evening that I had to breath through. Went to bed and had period pains through the night but everything seems to have almost stopped. I'm gutted. At 41+1 I thought it was my time.


----------



## Blondiejay

F&C, hope the contractions start again soon for you.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :)

F&C oh no, I hope they pick back up today for you :hugs:

My contractions are still coming and definitely getting more painful but they aren't consistent enough. When I'm on the move they are lasting around 30secs with intervals of around 3mins. Whilst I'm sat still (currently having a bath as my back is killing) they are lasting 50secs+ with intervals of 5-7mins. The MW told me if I can talk through the contractions it's a bit early to go in, and I can kind of talk through them but I'd rather not :wacko: I might go in soon anyway just to get checked. I fully expect to be sent home but I'd much rather the knowledge if I'm dilating or not.


----------



## bbygurl719

hey al. just wanted to say sorry i havent updated. had a busy few weeks. so if u have had ur lil ones. plz post it and ill update!!


----------



## lilbeanhoping

ttc_lolly said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> F&C oh no, I hope they pick back up today for you :hugs:
> 
> My contractions are still coming and definitely getting more painful but they aren't consistent enough. When I'm on the move they are lasting around 30secs with intervals of around 3mins. Whilst I'm sat still (currently having a bath as my back is killing) they are lasting 50secs+ with intervals of 5-7mins. The MW told me if I can talk through the contractions it's a bit early to go in, and I can kind of talk through them but I'd rather not :wacko: I might go in soon anyway just to get checked. I fully expect to be sent home but I'd much rather the knowledge if I'm dilating or not.

Thought I'd pop in to say hi. 

Yay lolly ure getting close! I will say though I'm not sure the advice about if u can talk through it it's to early to go in is that great. I have a high pain tolerance, very high I found out through all this, and I didn't even know I was having contractions at 3cm and contracting regularly (the monitor was telling them) and I made it all the way to 7cm, walking, talking, laughing but never could I not talk through them. (At 7cm it was determined I needed an emcs so I didbt go further)
So I'd say wait as long as you're comfortable, but that's just my opinion :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck ttc lolly!!

No progress here.. think I'm going backwards if anything. Another sweep (my 3rd and last before induction) is tomorrow morning. I've never seen so much action.


----------



## daddiesgift

I could talk through mine when I headed to hospital but it wasn't easy. I think I even updated here :haha: but it was every two minutes, less than a minute long. I was 4cm almost 5 when I arrived there! And went fast after that so I wouldn't wait too long! Never know ;)

So sorry F&C :nope: looks like &#322;o is too comfy staying inside! I hope things pick up soon :hugs: 

Hi due date buddy Blondiejay! Hope things are going well :hugs:

I'm doing well, found a box on door step this morning full of baby stuff I had on my registry! So that was nice. Baby slept well last night and he latched on fine this morning so maybe last night he was just being lazy and not sucking hard enough.


----------



## charlie15

Good luck tomorrow F&C hope things happen soon x


----------



## Cridge

good luck f&c and lolly!! hoping things really get going for both of you!

daddiesgift - i started giving baby a bottle at 3 days old. i could def tell that he had a weaker, more shallow latch after the bottle, but i was desperate for relief and it was something i just had to deal with. some days he gets 4 or 5 bottles just so i can get some relief. he's to the point now though that he goes back and forth really well so nipple confusion isn't a problem. and it's great to know that as long as i have a supply of pumped milk, i can run errands or get a break at night or whenever i need it. i think all the pumping really helped my milk supply as well. i'm getting 7-8 oz. a session, which is enough for 2 feedings, which is really nice for storage!!


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck ttc lolly & f & c! 

So this morning at 8 am I got up to let the puppy go potty when I noticed a gush onto my underwear. I checked and it was wet. I couldn't see what color it was b/c I was wearing dark underwear but I smelled it and it didn't have a smell. I started to get nervous/anxious/excited. I went pee then changed and placed a pantyliner. I laid for a while and stood up and felt a little trickle. Checked my pantyliner sure enough it was wet but now i could see it was a light yellow color. Called my dr's office and nurse practioner said to just wear underwear and to monitor it for a few hours. I've taken a shower and now starting to get ready just in case. I don't feel any more trickling but my underwear is slightly wet. Was this a false alarm?? I'll give it some more time I guess. No contractions other than some braxton hicks and some mild period like cramps in lower back & abdomen.


----------



## Blondiejay

Oh wow babyfeva this could be it!! Fingers crossed!!

Cridge, my midwife has said not to introduce bottle for about 6 weeks so hearing your experience has made me feel better. My OH really wants to help out feeding as much as he can, I think dads can feel quite left out.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Babyfeva that sounds promising! Good luck! x


----------



## Cridge

good luck babyfeva! I hope this is it!!

Blondie - I introduced a bottle to #1 his first week and I feel like it was the best thing I did. The lactation consultant that I saw last week said I was doing great and to continue to pump/bottle feed as much as I needed. The one thing you should NOT do, is introduce different bottle nipples. Choose one bottle nipple from the start and stick with that one (the same kind, not same nipple) - even if baby won't take it at first. I also have my little guy sucking on a pacifier every once in awhile and we've never had problems with that at all. He likes to suck, so in desperation I gave him a paci in the hospital, and it's been fine.


----------



## babyfeva

I don't feel that I'm leaking anymore but I'm having some mild cramping. Ugh this is so confusing.


----------



## Blondiejay

Thanks for the advice Cridge! :0)


----------



## babyfeva

I have a silly question. When do you start timing contractions? Everytime it tightens or when it tightens accompanied with some discomfort like cramps?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I was wondering the exact same thing! Also when it starts and stops as they are waves?


----------



## babyfeva

So, i just asked my sister and she says to time them when you feel discomfort. Like for me I'm feeling the tightening with cramps. I feel like they're period cramps in my lower back and lower abdomen.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Same here. They are currently between 9 and 11 minutes apart but not that uncomfortable.


----------



## babyfeva

F & C mine are about the same time! Mine are accompanied by menstrual cramps that are still bearable. I guess they're supposed to gradually get worse.


----------



## Blondiejay

Good luck ladies, hope to hear of new babies when I wake up!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep same here! And slight back ache. I had this yesterday though and they disappeared during the night so perhaps I'm in slow labour. The last gap was quite long as I got up to walk (20 mins).


----------



## Cridge

I always timed from when I first started feeling the tightening (so maybe the beginning of discomfort) to when there was no tightening/discomfort left. That's what they look for on the monitor, anyway.

There are some cool phone apps you can get that will help you time contractions, in case you're interested.

Good luck ladies!! I'm still a little sad that I missed out on going into labor on my own, so I love to hear your stories!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Cridge- I was getting 5-6 ozs yesterday now back to 3-4 :( what pump do you have? I have him a soothie paci in hospital too as every time they came to check on us he was on the breast. He loves it and I haven't had a problem with that. We use the playtex latex nipples on drop in bottles. I've bf every time today which is driving me mad on my left breast. Consultant comes tomorrow I desperately hope she can help me. 

I timed contractions every time they hurt. So at 9am they hurt, then at 903 they hurt ect I didn't time how long just from start to start.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Off to bed. Let's see what the night brings x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Good luck lolly!!!!! :)

babyfeva - with stephen my hind waters went at 4am - 2 small gushes was all i had with mild period pain until 12pm the next day when my contractions kicked in. so thse small gushes could still be waters :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi: my little girl was born today (27th) at 5.35pm weighing 7lb 12oz, we are so in love with her :cloud9:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/147ED52A-411A-46C8-BE3D-D91809371825-7310-000003FE6F736512.jpg


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats ttclolly!! She's beautiful.


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Lolly!!! That seemed fast...?? Can't wait to hear the story!

Daddiesgift - I have a Medela pump in style double electric. I get different amounts at different times during the day. First thing in the morning I can get 7-8 oz., but other times I get 4-6. I usually pump for 10 minutes, although lately I've been only pumping for about 3-4 minutes because I can get 4 oz. in that amount of time, and that's enough for one feed.

I also use the Playtex drop ins bottles... but I use the silicone nipples. I think they're great because they seem to be the closest shape to the breast than most other bottles, plus with the bag, I feel like they work more closely like bf'ing.

I hope things go well with the consultant tomorrow!! Mine didn't do much but tell me I was doing everything right, but it was still nice to ask all my questions and make sure I was doing things right and was on the mend instead of causing more damage. I definitely have more issues with my right side and I'm considering using the "miracle salve" (triple nipple cream) that she told me about, but I'm going to go a few more days and hope that I can resolve the pain on my own.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thank you :)

It was pretty fast! I went in to get checked as my contractions were still irregular but definitely getting more intense, although I could still talk through them. When I got in I was 4cms and then things progressed really quickly. I had awful backache and turns out baby was lying back to back, it was horrendous :wacko: I ended up getting an epi and a spinal to help with the pain. A couple of hours later I was 8cms and the MW broke my waters for me, not long after I was fully dilated and it was time to push! Second stage lasted for only 5 mins, good old RLT!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Ttc!! 

Good luck F&C and babyfeva!! 

Cridge- WHAT!! 10 mins?!? Holy crap I need this pump ASAP!! Mine I do at least 30 mins to get that much. And one side is now broken :( so I have to do one breast at a time. Anthony acts very uncomfortable at night :nope: I wonder if its something I'm eating? He seems to always be burping or farting something is making him gassy


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations TTC, she's a little beauty.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh lolly she's gorgeous, congratulations! 

Babyfeva, any update? 

Like before, my contractions once again stopped overnight. I lost my plug this morning but this happened a whole 5 days before I had my son. 

Got another sweep (3rd attempt) but this morning so I will be interested to see if I've dilated any more. Am getting incredibly fed up.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats lolly - she's gorgeous!!! :) 

Fingers crossed this sweep works f&c


----------



## Fish&Chips

My cervix is still at 2cm but very long and posterior. FX it still does something.


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Lolly, she's gorg!!! Name?


----------



## Cridge

Sounds like it went really well Lolly - congrats!!

F&C - I'm sending labor vibes your way!! I hope this sweep does the trick!

Daddies - I borrowed my sil's medela 10 years ago when I had my first, so it was on the top of my list this time around. It's not cheap, but it does a great job (or you can probably find a place that rents them out). My lactation consultant said you shouldn't have to pump more than 10 minutes, so it sounds like your pump isn't doing its job. I can also determine the intensity of the suck, so it's been really nice with the sore nipples - I can take it easy on a day that I'm having a lot of pain or I can really suck myself dry in a hurry on days I'm feeling good. :haha: Have you met with your LC yet?


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies!! Finally have a moment to update everyone on BNB ;)

Davis is here!! Was born on Wednesday, November 21, 2012 at 10:46am. He weighed in at 7lb 5oz and was 20.5" long. Absolutely perfect in every way!

I checked into the hospital in Tuesday night already having contractions (though, I couldn't really feel them). They started my first dose of the cervix softener at 10:40pm, 2nd dose at 1:40am, and before they could administer the third dose my waters broke on their own at 3am. Around 5:30 the contractions were so incredibly strong I asked for an epidural... The nurse was pretty adamant I probably hadn't made enough progress at that point to get one, but went ahead and checked my cervix to find I was already at 3cm!! Got my epidural at 6am, checked again after it was inserted and I was at a 5! Pretty obvious at this point things were moving quickly. Started feeling lots of pressure around 9am and asked for another check... 10cm!! Fully effaced!! Ready to push!! Had to wait for the doc before they'd let me push. She got there at 10:30am and Davis was born 16 minutes later. Only 3 pushes and he made his debut :) We're so in love with this sweet baby! 

I haven't had a chance to catch up on the chat, so congrats to all the new mommies and good luck to those still waiting ;)

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/7519419A-AF15-4FB8-BC4D-9DB37C5E8168-2877-00000126237CEEB6.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/C005AF64-1DE2-473C-A9C0-9A0D69CBB3A0-2877-00000126185DBAEB.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/83F05253-7EA2-4FD5-9A11-C614E2C7A6BA-2877-000001260F028BF3.jpg
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/06C85463-C7FD-4752-A261-6C341D836D0A-2877-0000012603CBB05F.jpg


----------



## Samia22

@ lolly ! CONGRATZ! damnn never thought i would say this but iam healthy jelous! Well im really happy! 
Makes me looking forward moree to my baby ! Hadnt felt that for a while!
And wohhh your baby was back to back? i wish i was there lol! It just scares the heck out of me!
Where you taking pills or using the Tea? 


@Cridge: So your using the electric one? Im thinking about buying the electric too but its soo expensive!
How long does it take for your to pump your milk with electric?


----------



## Samia22

Congratz Mrs ...
He is gorgeous :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs he's gorgeous! Congratulations!! And what a labour.. impressive :)

Nothing exciting happening here. I'm beyond gutted. Really struggling to get by every day and have the induction and threat of another c section looming over me.


----------



## Samia22

F&C i hope for you everything will be fine!
Ladies almost an hour ago i was bouncing on my ball and felt bit dizzy not so much dizzy but bit of whoozy orsomthing.. felt really weird!
Im getting tightening now! Feeling dizzy again! as iam typing this now!

I think im just gonna clean my kitchen now quick for just in case lol
and get my hospital bag ready!
You never know, i dont trust this feeling
Wish me luck otherwise you will hear from me again! lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck xx


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Mrs! He is adorable!! I can't believe you have been able to get such great pics out of him already. :thumbup: I'm so glad labor went so well!



Samia22 said:


> @Cridge: So your using the electric one? Im thinking about buying the electric too but its soo expensive!
> How long does it take for your to pump your milk with electric?

Samia - Yes, I'm using a double electric. It is SO expensive, but if you plan on pumping regularly, it's worth it (at least, I figured it was). I know you can rent Medela hospital-grade pumps (which are supposed to be even better), but I really don't have a clue how much they are to rent. In 10 minutes I pump anywhere from 7-8oz. If I'm in a hurry and just want enough milk for one feed (about 3.5-4 oz. for my little guy... he's a piggy), then I just need to pump for 3-4 minutes.


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Mrs!! He's precious!! 

Well I have mastitis :nope: I've decided after talking to my husband, mom, sister that I won't be breast feeding anymore. Lactation consultant came and said he may have an asymmetrical tongue. We took him to doctor and he thinks he has a protein allergy just like my oldest. Since he's uncomfortable and colicky after breast feeding so I'd have to stop eating dairy and soy just to see if that's it. I never wanted to bf long term so why would I put myself and him through pain just to stop anyways? Oh well I'm happy with the decision. 

My husband slept on couch with baby so me and my oldest could sleep. He has a fever and ear infection and I have mastitis :( blah


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all. Quick update from me been having pains in lower abdomen since yesterday morning. Called doctors office n have appt at 230 today will update later


----------



## morri

Emilie was born 22/11 by sec. c-sec. I am still struggling getter proper latch but at least it doesnt seem to affect nipples too much yet-- going to rent pump thottles athospital wo or so bough (try at ;east) pumped ttoo (but onlu 10 mils then)


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Morri!


----------



## Cridge

oh daddies - i'm so sorry! i'm glad you're happy with the decision to stop bf'ing - it sounds like the best thing given so many issues! i hope you recover quickly!

congrats morri!! i hope you get the latch issue figured out before you're in too much pain!


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats to the new babies :) Almost the end of Nov already!? Can't believe it!

Mr F has gas, which is frustrating because I have been so careful with what I eat! It seems like in the morning around 5am he is the most uncomfortable :( 

I think it's gas because he sounds like he's straining but I feed him and it totally distracts him so either he was just hungry or the milk takes his mind off it!?!? He's such a mystery to me! Lol

Anyone else dealing with tummy pains?


----------



## Cridge

Hey girls - I started a new thread for us to chat about our babies. I hope I did it in the right forum :shrug:

**Find it here**

I hope everyone joins so we can keep chatting about the ups and downs of our newborns!


----------



## Cridge

gaia - I've noticed my guy has stomach pains every once in a while. It's mostly in the evenings. I bought some gripe water and that fixes the problem in a hurry! I've only used it a couple of times when I felt the pains were especially bad (and the crying was inconsolable), but it worked like a charm both times.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Still no baby. Induction is booked for tomorrow. Had a good cry last night so hoping it's out my system now so that I can enjoy my last day of freedom for a while. 

Wanting a natural birth this time made me want to go naturally even more and I've tried everything. I'm so scared I'll end up staying in hospital for days whilst it kicks off, only to have another c section and have to stay in for another few days. I've never been away from my son that long and then will be immobile for several weeks. I feel like my body is cheating me out of something I so want. 

Guess I won't have a November sparkler either :(


----------



## cookielucylou

Aww fish & chips just try to concentrate on the fact that you will be meeting your gorgeous bubba soon.


----------



## charlie15

I'm so sorry f&c that your lo doesn't quite want to come out to be a sparkler, it must be so frustrating for you. I ended up having a long labour which after 4 days ended up with a c sec and I really wanted a natural birth so I understand what you mean, especially as you have your little boy at home too. Maybe baby just isn't ready yet, when is your next appoimtment??


----------



## cookielucylou

Mine wont be a november sparkler either.but as my due date was yesterday it was kind of half expected it wouldnt be.


----------



## Blondiejay

Big hugs F&C, my little one isn't showing of coming anytime soon either. I have a midwifes appointment today for a sweep and reflexology. Fingers crossed that will help.


----------



## 1eighty

Update for the first page: baby Taylor was born on 24th Nov (his original due date).

Gratz on all the new babies, hope the moms are recovering swiftly!


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations!


----------



## ashleywalton

Good luck to those still waiting...


----------



## Blondiejay

I had my first sweep today and I was 1cm dilated, 50% effaced and very favourable apparently. She was very happy with my progress. She also gave me reflexology too so fingers crossed!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Good luck today F&C!! I'm sorry it didn't go as you wanted but I'm sure once &#322;o is here you'll forget about all that :hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

Good luck Blondiejay! Maybe go for a long walk? All say this works so maybe... Drink some pineapple juice for breakfast, take a long walk, take an evening primrose pill, have a spicy lunch, drink raspberry leaf tea, bounce on a ball, have sex then insert an evening primrose pill :rofl: worth a try!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks ladies. Will update you asap after my induction tomorrow. Wish us luck x


----------



## Blondiejay

daddiesgift said:


> Good luck Blondiejay! Maybe go for a long walk? All say this works so maybe... Drink some pineapple juice for breakfast, take a long walk, take an evening primrose pill, have a spicy lunch, drink raspberry leaf tea, bounce on a ball, have sex then insert an evening primrose pill :rofl: worth a try!

Thank you! I've eaten some pineapple earlier, 2 raspberry teas, took a primrose oil tablet and a spicy lunch already. When oh gets home we'll be having sex and I'll insert an evenin primrose tablet before bed. I'm currently bouncing on my ball and will do all evening!

Good luck F&C will be thinking of you.


----------



## charlie15

good luck F&C and Blondiejay x


----------



## gaiagirl

Good luck to everyone about to meet their babies! I feel like we have had Mr F forever so it must be really dragging on for you all! 

Oh and I am a December baby and it's a great month to have a birthday so don't be disappointed if you don't make the Nov cutoff ;)


----------



## Cridge

:hugs: f&c! I hope your little one comes soon with out any problems! FYI - I only spent 2 days in the hospital after my c-section. My doc said that they've seen better recovery with c-sections when women get home and get moving. I was able to get up off the couch without help (which is a trick, right?!) within just a day or two of coming home. So hopefully *if* it does end in another c-section for you, the recovery will be better than what you experienced the first time. But hopefully you'll have a natural birth just as you wanted!

Good luck to all those still waiting for their babies! I can't believe November is just about over! crazy!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Cridge xx


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Hope your lo is here soon f&c!
I also had a good c section experience, and it was an emergency one ending in me having a very large incision due to his big head! 
I had heard getting up and moving helps with healing so as soon as I was cleared to I was up and walking! Oh and I don't know about other people but the fluids they give you after, as soon as you're eating/drinking on your own tell them to scrap them! I didn't know better and I was eating/drinking right away (I like food heehee) and I started to retain water like crazy! I was just being pumped full of to much fluid. After I asked them to get rid of I'v I started to feel way better and swelling started to go down. 
If lo wasn't in NICU I easily could have gone home after day and a half and been ok.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Apparently your body goes into shock after a c section so water retention is very common. I had it bad last time and expected it to disappear as soon as my son was born but it got worse. 

My ds also had a big head at 38.5cm. This one they're predicting 37.5 so still pretty big. Hopefully if he's in the right position though I can do it vaginally. Fingers crossed. 

X


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Good luck f&c!
I didn't have my emcs because of his big head so you deff may be able to do it vaginally!

Ya they say to expect water retention but this was insane! I'm a tiny person and I got huge! When I was transferred to the hospital my son had to get transferred to they were the ones to take my iv down and they even said it was cranked too high and no need for how much they were pumping in me. Silly other hospital!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yikes! Will definitely keep that in mind, thanks hun. It's also good to know the emcs wasn't head related ;) xx


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Fish&Chips said:


> Yikes! Will definitely keep that in mind, thanks hun. It's also good to know the emcs wasn't head related ;) xx

Haha ya. They kept telling me all along about his big head (bound to happen his dad has a big head and his brother, my stepson) not going to lie I was terrified about vaginal birth with his head haha. 
When he was born at 35weeks exactly his head was a full term size I'm told. The actually had to use forceps to get him outa my stomach! Partly cause he's a stubborn like man and I guess was burrying it away from her haha. I don't know the measurement off hand I have it written dowbm

Are you using raspberry leaf tea? I hear that helps. 

Good luck! :)


----------



## morri

mine had a head of 37 cm. Water retention isnt bad anymore apart from a lack of digestion... erm. but m legs and feet look like mine again.


----------



## cookielucylou

A bit late to be a sparkler but my yellow bump turned blue this morning at 3:55am weighing 7lbs 7oz.


----------



## charlie15

Congratulations cookielucylou, hope you're both well.

F&C any news??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Tristan James Phipps beat the induction and was born today at 8.14am weighing 8lb 4oz with a natural birth. I got my vbac! He was due to be induced yesterday but there were no beds. X


----------



## charlie15

Yey F&C congratulations, happy that you got your natural birth x


----------



## Samia22

Congratz Fish&chips !! Wow im so happy you got your vbac ?! 
Im seriously curious how it was ..im waiting for your story lol


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats F&C!! :flower:


----------



## LilyTTC

I posted here a long time ago. I was due november 8. Had my little princess october 27th weighing 7lbs 10oz. 20.5 inches long.


----------



## Sal85

its been ages since i last posted but moved house at 36 weeks so as you can imagine I was rather busy.

pleased to announce that Oscar Henry Keen was born 3rd Nov 2012 at 08:35 weighing 8lb 1.5oz

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







111.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2









009.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## daddiesgift

Yay F&C!!

Congrats to everyone and your new LOs :flower:


----------



## Cridge

Yay F&C!! I'm so glad your little guy came on his own and you got your vbac!! 

Congrats to all the other new moms! Come join us in the baby club forum!!

And speaking of water retention after a c-section! Holy!!! I was hugely swollen during pregnancy and I didn't think it could get any worse... but oh yes it did!! I left the hospital weighing more than when I went in! I lost a couple pounds, but it wasn't until about 2 weeks pp that it started pouring out. I lost 6 pounds over night one night and 5 pounds over night 2 nights later (was up all night peeing). Oh so fun!! I'm still not down completely - my socks still leave a nice band around my ankle - but my feet almost look normal again!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

It's crazy how much water the body expels after delivery. Unlike last time when it got worse after my c section, this time just hours after delivery I did 2 litres of pee due to my body getting rid of the stuff. 

I'll write up a birth story asap xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

My massively long birth story is now in my journal. Feel free to skip through it!!


----------



## Cridge

Great birth story F&C! I'm so happy you got your vbac!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Cridge. I still can't believe I did it as deep down I expected another c section. X


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats F&C!! How exciting it all worked out how it was suppose to. Tears are no fun :( it just stopped hurting when I pee and its been two weeks! :winkwink:


----------



## cookielucylou

I'm so thankful i didnt tear this time, i feel back to normal already and Hayden is only 2 days old!


----------



## charlie15

Good to read your birth story, hope you're feeling OK now, well better anyhow.


----------



## Blondiejay

Congratulations F&C, I had exactly the same with blood loss and my placenta!!
Here's what happened...

Our little yellow bundle turned pink on Sunday. We have named her Darcy and she is the most beautiful little baby with a good set of lungs on her!!
The midwife came round ours at around 2am to check me and I was already 7cm and having really strong contractions. We got to the hospital at about 3am and got in the pool straight away. I was exhausted but managed to do it all without any pain relief at all which I was so proud about, she was born at 5:37am weighing 7lb 1oz.
They drained the pool while I was holding Darcy and hoped I would deliver the placenta straight away. The placenta wasn't budging so I had the injection which didn't work either. I'd also lost a litre and a half of blood so was rushed to theatre where they gave me an epidural to manually get the placenta out. 
I had I stay in over night so they could check my blood levels as they thought I might need a blood transfusion. Thankfully everything came back ok and I was let home yesterday afternoon. 
I'm feeling really sore but it was all well worth it. So in love.


----------



## Cridge

congrats blondie! so glad your lo arrived safely!


----------



## babyfeva

Hi ladies! Congrats to all those who've had their babies. Baby Eddie was born on Nov 28 at 8:11 pm after 31.5 hours of labor! He weighed 9 lbs 5 oz and was 21.5 inches long. I will update with my birth story just as soon as I can. He is absolutely beautiful and we love him very much!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Eddie.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow Blondie that does sound similar! Well done and congratulations. 

Babyfeva congratulations also. What a beautiful baby xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope everyone is doing well been quite on here :)


----------



## Blondiejay

Hi Daddies,
All good here, Darcy is feeding about every 2-3 hours at night. I struggled a bit on one breast and have got a bit of a sore nipple but we are persevering.
We are both so in love with her and I couldn't be happier.

F&C, how are you after your blood loss? I get so breathless just from walking from one room to another and feel so weak. The other day I could barely dry my hair as the hair dryer felt so heavy!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blondie that doesn't sound good :( Are you still on iron tablets? I'm not feeling too bad now in honesty. I've been taking it very easy though and letting my dh do all the work. I'm very lucky. 

We're doing well. Dreading my dh going back to work but at least it's only for a week before he's off for Christmas. My issue is that I'm still snoring and waking my dh up so he prodes me which wakes me up. That combined with the feeds is very tiring. I'm getting a good sleep in though. X


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and I hear you re the sore nipple. The next feed is due to be on that one and I'm dreading it.


----------



## daddiesgift

Dreading my husband going back too he's been more helpful then I thought he would be. 

Have you ladies tried nipple shields? I tried those a couple times and it helped with not feeling so sore.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think mine will be ok once they toughen up a bit and I like not having the faff of nipple shields. Thanks for the tip though xx


----------



## Blondiejay

Yes I'm on a 28 day course of iron tablets and eating high in iron food too. My oh is also amazing and not letting me lift a finger bless him. He is going back to work next week for a week which my mum is taking off then he is home for 11 days over Christmas.

My nipple just needs to toughen up too, its the forst suck that has my toes curling! The hospital have given me some sample packs of cream which I've been using.

I can't believe our beautiful girl is a week old already.


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know! I keep saying 'this time last week..'! 

My dh is also only back 3 or 4 days before going back on holiday for Christmas so I really can't complain.


----------



## Cridge

F&C - I was still snoring too and dh would wake me up to get me to stop. I finally told him I can't have him doing that because I'm already not getting enough sleep - he's just going to have to deal with the snoring. Why don't they understand that we're woken multiple times during the night?! Funny thing is, I used to wake myself up when I snored, but I guess I've been so exhausted that I'm sleeping right through it now. Good thing!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I told him to use ear plugs but he has refused. I even dream he's woken me up now!


----------



## Samia22

ladies, even i gave finally birth to a boy! on a friday 7th of december :D
So happy that i got my VBAC and breastfeeding is doing soo great but all ready on day 2 my nipples starting hurt and and still is ! 
Dont know what to do ?! i did use my breast milk and now using loads of lanonsinh or something..
When will it go away??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Samia! I'm so pleased that you also got your vbac. 

Yep mine also hurt after day 2. The cream really helped me but it is more a case of waiting for my nipples to toughen up. If they are really bad it could be that the latch is wrong so maybe go to a local breast feeding clinic. X


----------



## charlie15

Congrats Samia. Agree with F&C, get to a breast feeding clinic and they can check the latch if it doesn't get any better.


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Samia! Yes - check to make sure his latch is okay, because if it's not, you'll be in a world of hurt for a long time. With my first, my nipples hurt until about 4 weeks. This time, we had some issues, and they're still a bit sensitive, but definitely getting better. Hang in there!

And by the way, ladies - don't forget to come join us in the baby club forum!


----------



## ashleywalton

Cridge-Whats the link?


----------



## daddiesgift

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...november-sparklers-2012-a-4.html#post23912773

Not sure if that will work as I'm on my phone


----------

